#xubuntu 2007-04-30
<kalikiana> archangelpetro, webkit rocks ;) http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sokokech9.png
<archangelpetro> i understand that my mastery of unix is not yet established.. but surely if you 'cp -r *.class /to/path/here/'
<archangelpetro> then surely it's supposed to copy all the class files from that directory and all subdirectories?
<kalikiana> archangelpetro, Yes, it should :)
<archangelpetro> so why doesnt it?
<kalikiana> What does it do instead?
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: "cp -r ./*.class /destination/path/"
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: i think that might be what you want
<maxamillion> errr .. might do*
<maxamillion> kalikiana: is that your browser?
<archangelpetro> maxamillion, it doesnt work.
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: :(
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: i dunno then
<archangelpetro> i dont understand why?
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: me either
<archangelpetro> There are hundreds of damn class files :/
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: use Thunar and just highlight them :)
<archangelpetro> theyre all in different directories though :/ there's over like 149
<archangelpetro> i cba going into them all
<maxamillion> hmm...
<archangelpetro> http://rafb.net/p/0ApvRJ43.html
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: jeebus
<archangelpetro> ?
<archangelpetro> there's about a total of 1500 classes
<archangelpetro> btw kalikiana it's sweet
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: what could possibly need that many class files?
<archangelpetro> Evolutionary algorithms
<archangelpetro> theyre all automatically generated
<archangelpetro> i need to summarise  the data for my work now.. but i need them all in one flat file...
<archangelpetro> any suggestions?
<maxamillion> wow .... uhmmm.... you could probably write a python script that would recursively go through the files and move them to a separate location
<maxamillion> errr... directories*
<archangelpetro> oh but it's hassle, i dont know python that well
<maxamillion> oh ... hmm...
<archangelpetro> i have to finish writing my diss by tues at the latest, i cant really afford to write a program that'll go thru it all :/
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: yeah, i have to finish my compiler by wednesday (and its not looking good) or else i would write a python script for you
<maxamillion> i;m outta here ...
<sc0tch> I noticed all my menu items in /usr/share/applications have comments[]  and genericnames[]  in many many languages, can that be stripped out somehow, do I have some sort of un-needed language support installed?
<knicknic>  I am trying to do a alternate cd install method form a cd I put to disk (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux) but am havinging a hard time convincing the text install to mount the "cd"
<knicknic> it has Detect&mount cdrom item, but it doesnt want to do it
<knicknic> I was wondering if I could just mount it to the correct directory myself
<spasticteapot> anyone here?
<Jester45> well today and yesterday was my first real venture into debian and it wasnt good at all
<Jester45> at first i did all defualts and it gave me a bloated gnome
<Jester45> or i reinstalled with just standard system option, and i couldnt get X to reconize my card as having 2 pci bus
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to make murrine-configurator work?
<Jester45> so then i tried standard and then removing gnome and that killed my X
<spasticteapot> I go to the command line and enter "locate murrine", and it won't even bring up the file.
<spasticteapot> It's really weird.
<Howdy125> spasticteapot, try locate murrine* .. for the heck of it
<spasticteapot> Nothing.
<Howdy125> :/
<spasticteapot> Yeah, I dunno.
<spasticteapot> I downloaded the .deb, and it won't do a bloody thing.
<spasticteapot> Honestly, I wish that Ubuntu would abandon .deb. 90% of Debian packages won't work anyway.
<spasticteapot> Heck, they could just re-name .deb as .ubu, and at least we could tell the difference.
<Jester45> or.. ub.deb
<Jester45> .ub.deb
<Jester45> that way its still a deb but ment for ubuntu
<spasticteapot> Good either way.
<Jester45> becuase you can still use debs but ub debs would be besty
<spasticteapot> Jester45: Moot point. Someone else is going to decide that.
<spasticteapot> I just want Murrine already!
<Jester45> anyone know how to draw a straight line in the gimp?
<spasticteapot> I wish I did, actually.
<Howdy125> spasticteapot, have you checked the Murrina web site ?
<Jester45> it has fancy drawing options but nothing simple
<spasticteapot> I downloaded Murrine from the repository!
<knicknic> ccan someone help, I install from alternate cd and get errror codename not fonud
<Howdy125> All I see on the web site is .. After the installation the program can be found under System -> Preferences -> Murrine Configurator
<Jester45> is it found?
<linux_kid> What is the size of a minimum xubuntu install?
<crimsun> with graphical interface? A gig.
<crimsun> give or take - that's several months old
<Gerro> linux_kid: but then you have to consider swap space
<linux_kid> Gerro, right, crimsun thanks
<linux_kid> would it run nice on a flashdrive in qemu
<Gerro> linux_kid: hell no qemu sucks even with kqemu fix
<linux_kid> Gerro, then what could i use on a flashdrive w/o installation ?
<Gerro> linux_kid: I usually use damnsmall on qemu though since its tiny enough to fit completely in ram
<linux_kid> Gerro, what wm does dsl use
<Gerro> fluxbox
<Jester45> fluxbox
<Gerro> you could customize though it also has this other one
<Gerro> Jester45: hey yesterday you were talking about your server and was wondering you know where I can download a minimal debian 2.4 kernel server OS?
<Jester45> nope
<Jester45> y
<Jester45> opps
<Gerro> well my one computer is kind of old and wanted to use it for that but 2.6 kernel doesn't support anything it has
<Gerro> plus I heard 2.4 is more secure
<Jester45> you can get drapper or i think debian sarge is still 2.4
<Gerro> drapper uses 2.4?
<Jester45> yea
<Gerro> sweeet!
<Gerro> but wait that has a gui
<Jester45> it did idk if its updated now
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> get the alternative cd
<Gerro> ah ok
<Gerro> thx
<Jester45> you can choose diffrent installs
<Gerro> hmm I was thinking about using apache but maybe something more less intensive for a webserver
<crimsun> lighttpd
<Jester45> hello crimsun
<Jester45> i myself do not like debian it might be good for a cli only server but i think it is like MS, with ice weasle and ice everything mozilla has
<Gerro> yeah what's the deal with all that?
<crimsun> Debian has much more stringent requirements about Free software.
<Jester45> copying thing and just change the name and MAYBE a bit of the skin
<Gerro> yeah they called it mozilla from beginning right?
<Gerro> how did it ever get called mozilla firefox and not just firefox?
<crimsun> Ubuntu attempts to balance Freedom and ease of use.
<Gerro> who the hell are mozilla!?
<Jester45> mozilla is a internet suite
<Gerro> crimsun: yet it still can't leave the damn win32 codecs in repositories *sighs*
<crimsun> Gerro: medibuntu does IIRC
<crimsun> in any case, it should be moot with the new CNR deal
<crimsun> I reserve my opinion on that despite my core-dev involvement.
<Jester45> and they call its mozilla firefox because it  has the same base or it was a branch of the mozilla browser (maybe?)
<Gerro> what is medibuntu?
<Gerro> Jester45: what is difference between firefox and mozilla?
<Jester45> poor gerro you have lots to learn
<Gerro> I never quite noticed a different
<Jester45> they are diffrent browsers, firefox is lighter
<Gerro> is mozilla dead now?
<Gerro> I'd hate to see how heavy mozilla is *cringes*
<crimsun> mozilla the company?  Hardly.  Mozilla firefox the web browser?  Hardly.
<Jester45> no, but i read somewhere that firefox might replace mozilla's browser soon
<Gerro> oh that reminds me
<Gerro> anyone know of an adobe flash alternative for 64 bit processors that plays flash movies?
<Jester45> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<crimsun> Gerro: gnash plays certain ones.
<crimsun> at least the latest version is successful with youtube.
<Gerro> well gnash was working at first not as good quality but working then it just died on me
<Gerro> it hasn't worked since
<Gerro> what is the latest version?
<Jester45> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Gerro> yeah but do you mean like cvs one?
<crimsun> 0.7.2+cvs20070428.1515-1
<crimsun> [http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gnash.html ] 
<Jester45> whats reisner fs good for
<Gerro> that is the one I'm using
<Gerro> I even tried compiling it
<Jester45> i got my /home as ext3 and / as reiser
<Gerro> you partitioned it like that and don't know?
<Jester45> i thoguht it was good for small files
<Jester45> yep
<Jester45> im not worrie about it to much
<Jester45> i was going to do fat16 :)
<Jester45> just for kicks
<Gerro> ok well good luck trying to find a live cd with reiser support when something goes wrong
<Jester45> i dont care
<Gerro> fat16 is limited to a certain size
<Gerro> waste of some space
<Jester45> crimsun: do you know when xubuntu might get desktop effects like gnome
<Jester45> many fat16s
<Gerro> hopefully never lol
<Jester45> one for each section /etc /var and so on
<Jester45> why not
<Jester45> i liked it
<Jester45> it was faster than beryl
<Gerro> then why not just use regular ubuntu?
<crimsun> Jester45: honesty, no idea.
<Jester45> do you thin it ever will becuase right now its needs lots of gnome stuff
<Jester45> maybe in 2 more releases
<Gerro> why don't you make your own mod pack then for xubuntu
<Gerro> could call it "lootthegnome"
<Gerro> I'm sure everyone would get a kick out of that
<Jester45> next on gnome mgiht get it out of testing and then the one after xubuntu can get it testingg
<Jester45> g
<Jester45> is it bad when on each release you test all the *buntu s
<Gerro> Jester45: if I wasn't using a laptop I would probably do the same
<Jester45> do you use a mouse on the laptop
<Gerro> touchpad but I do have a usb mouse
<Gerro> most the ones they sell now are portable ones but they sooo damn small
<Jester45> i trashed a lappy because it had no usb and the mouse port broke, i hate the touch pad
<Jester45> now a touch screen would be diffrent
<ToHellWithGA> that laptop is so manky :(
<ToHellWithGA> it wouldn't boot into xfce on the 2nd boot
<ToHellWithGA> or later, for that matter
<Jester45> i would get a on screen keyboard and keep the computer in the next room
<Jester45> be so cool
<Jester45> and fast
<Gerro> Jester45: why not install a cli on the lappy
<Gerro> or you could set it to use the arrow keys for mouse
<Gerro> wasd mouse would be awesome
<Jester45> still not a mouse
<Jester45> and would be hard to do things
<Gerro> I wish I could change it so on task bar when I do close it means kill process
<Gerro> I mean who ever tries to close something minimized if its not acting up!?
<Jester45> and i use cli for things that take a long time not for fun typing
<dmh> Does anyone know how to work around the partition manager in xubuntu fiesty automatically REMOUNTING WHILE TRYING TO INSTALL?
<dmh> ARGH!
<Gerro> dmh: yeah do a manual install and specify a / partition
<crimsun> err, I think colin filed a bug against thunar for that.
<dmh> I've nuked the partition manually with gnome partition manager and it works w/o error
<dmh> yet
<crimsun> colin watson being the ubiquity devel
<dmh> YET, it doesnt actually do anything
<Gerro> dmh you have to tell it which is / when you edit a partition manually
<dmh> Gerro: I've tried that several times
<Gerro> then your shit out of luck
<Gerro> rofl
<dmh> It shows up as 'unformatted' and I create a new partition
<dmh> and it formats without error
<dmh> the when I run install, it magically mounts the drive again, and all of the old data from a NTFS partition is still there.. so it didnt actually format a thing
<Gerro> hmm maybe try fdisk and enter in what you told fdisk
<Jester45> windows fdisk is so cool
<dmh> im on livecd, sec
<dmh> i'll try fdisking the bitch
<Jester45> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dmh> oh :O
<Gerro> excuse jester he only speak spanish
<Jester45> Como Esta?
<Gerro> como estas el Jester taco taco?
<Jester45> Mew Bewno taco taco Gerro
<dmh> ok I'm going to delete the partitions w/ d
<dmh> and write, and watch it not take to
<Gerro> mucho linux si! los pengueno
<dmh> simply amazing
<dmh> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.
<dmh> The kernel still uses the old table.
<Jester45> PENGUENO PENGUENO!!
<dmh> is the shed of light
<dmh> let me try umounting it one more time..
<Gerro> hmm maybe fdisk then restart the livecd
<dmh> yea I'll try that
<dmh> brb.
* Jester45 has instantly learn english and can still speak spanish that makes no sense 
<Jester45> crimsun: think i could become the official watch you language person
<Gerro> just like having a dozen fat16 partitions
<Jester45> how big can they be 2g?
<Jester45> if 2Gb max i would need 150 partitions, hehe make a new fs that makes a partition for each folder
<Jester45> !xfmedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfmedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !info xfmedia
<ubotu> xfmedia: Xfce media player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-6ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 563 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<Jester45> anyone know what the backend for it is
<crimsun> libxine.
<Jester45> thanks
<Jester45> i like xfmedia for music
<Jester45> but without mp3s its no good
<crimsun> is libxine1-ffmpeg installed?
<Jester45> is that the mp3 playback one
<crimsun> it'll pull in libmad0
<crimsun> !info libmad0
<ubotu> libmad0: MPEG audio decoder library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15.1b-2.1 (feisty), package size 75 kB, installed size 160 kB
<crimsun> (there.)
<Jester45> libxine1-ffmpeg worked i would of got it
<Jester45> i only installed like 4 diffrent distros this weekend
<crimsun> "only", eh?  :)
<Jester45> and got them set up how i liked then installed new one
<Jester45> but... i came crawling back to xubuntu
<Jester45> sabayon came close
<Jester45> where are icons stored at
<Jester45>  the gaim one
<ozzyparrot> hello
<Jester45> hello
<ozzyparrot> whats the best MP3 player in Xubuntu ?
<Jester45> depends on what you want
<ozzyparrot> to play mp3
<ozzyparrot> :-P
<ozzyparrot> from cd rom
<ozzyparrot> when i inserted a cd   it didnt pic up the wav   or mp3
<ozzyparrot> so i can inly play the .ogg
<Jester45> you can try, gxine, mplayer, xmms, amarok, mpd
<Jester45> i would suggest mplayer
<ozzyparrot> amarok  wouldnt play it
<Jester45> you have to install the backend
<ozzyparrot> whats the backend called?
<Jester45> try installing libxine1-ffmpeg
<Jester45> im not sure if that is what it uses
<Jester45> gxine uses libxine1-ffmpeg
<spasticteapot> Anyone else here tried the "Feisty Speed Tweaks?"
<spasticteapot> My computer runs FAAAST!
<spasticteapot> http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/04/22/howto-set-up-feisty-for-speed/
<Jester45> i will look
<Jester45> pump out a few more ms of reponse time
<spasticteapot> Heh.
<spasticteapot> Try a half-second to a second, easy.
<spasticteapot> It's like moving from Gnome to XFCE.
<spasticteapot> Except it's from XFCE to XFCE on nitrous.
<Jester45> well i dont think this machine can speed up a sec more
<spasticteapot> What's your hardware?
<Jester45> might get into the negative :)
<spasticteapot> I have a Pentium M currently running at 600mhz.
<Jester45> each time you press a button you gain 20ns
<spasticteapot> Single-core.
<spasticteapot> Old-school.
<Jester45> 2x amd opteron  2.8 each
<spasticteapot> Oh.
<spasticteapot> Overclocked?
<Jester45> nope
<spasticteapot> Gadzooks.
<Jester45> at least not to my knowledge
<spasticteapot> Dualie 940's, eh?
<spasticteapot> Heh.
<Jester45> heh
<spasticteapot> My new gaming rig has an A64 3000+, Nvidia 6800, and 1GB of Kingston HyperX PC3500.
<spasticteapot> Whole thing cost me around $200.
<Jester45> not bad
<spasticteapot> Maybe $140 if you consider I spent $40 of store credit on the mobo and used some spare parts.
<Jester45> lol
<spasticteapot> Next year, I'll spend another $200 and have a machine faster than yours.
<spasticteapot> Moore's Law is a bitch.
<spasticteapot> Though, I suppose, you've had that nifty machine for at least a year, maybe a year and a half.
<Jester45> i exchange dvd drives with cd drives then return the computer to the store
<Jester45> walmart, best store ever
<spasticteapot> Jester45: I was about to say something...but Mall-Wart sucks dookie.
<Jester45> no way
<Jester45> they dont know anything
<McBeardy> someone help
<McBeardy> xfce is busted
<McBeardy> :(
<spasticteapot> McBeardy: You too?
<McBeardy> oh no, is it an epidemic?
<spasticteapot> Lemme guess - you had Feisty Beta, updated it to release, and XFCE asploded?
<Jester45> you could buy a plasma tv and return a old black and white and they would give you your money back
<spasticteapot> Jester45: Cripes. They ARE dumb.
<McBeardy> no, i have edgy
<spasticteapot> McBeardy: Oh.
<spasticteapot> What's the issue?
<McBeardy> and now none of the windows have bars over them
<spasticteapot> Huh.
<McBeardy> like the bar you click to move or minimize
<spasticteapot> Sounds like your window manager asploded.
<Jester45> like boom or BOOM or just a fizzel
<Doctordoog> wait, what did you do again?
<McBeardy> and the panel at the bottom shows no programs in it
<McBeardy> and doesnt do anything
<Doctordoog> huh, do you have a terminal open
<Doctordoog> or can you open one
<McBeardy> hmm, lemme see
<Jester45> McBeardy: press alt + f2 then type xfwm4 then click run
<spasticteapot> McBeardy: Upon starting up, press ctrl-alt-F1. This will give you a plain BASH screen.
<spasticteapot> McBeardy: Sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get uninstall (XFCE stuff), sudo apt-get install (XFCE stuff).
<McBeardy> hmm
<McBeardy> wlel
<spasticteapot> That's sort of a brute force approach, of course.
<McBeardy> the xfwm4 seemed to help
<McBeardy> now i have the programs at the bottom
<spasticteapot> McBeardy: Jester45's solution is probbably better.
<Jester45> hehe im god, and you know it
<McBeardy> i wonder if it will start in the future
<spasticteapot> McBeardy: Restart, then come back if it won't work.
<Jester45> his fast
<spasticteapot> Alt-F2 is the shortcut to running programs.
<McBeardy> yes, i remembered alt f2
<Jester45> yes...
<McBeardy> didnt know xfwm4 though
<McBeardy> thanks a bunch!
<Jester45> np
<Jester45> your welcome
<McBeardy> i will log out / in
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> darn
<Jester45> he should of held in the power button or removed the power cord
<Jester45> much much funner
<McBeardy> hmm
<Jester45> or more fun
<McBeardy> didnt start up default
<McBeardy> weird
<Jester45> looks like its been removed from somthing
<Jester45> idk what it is maybe gdm or xsession
<McBeardy> i recently installed iceWM
<McBeardy> maybe something happened with that
<Doctordoog> heh, maybe
<Jester45> yep
<Doctordoog> it depends on GDM
<Doctordoog> click the sessions button and make sure that you're booting into XFCE
<Jester45> o yea doctor, i did do that i was just saying that you probly could
<_Codeman_> Why do I keep getting this?: tar: z: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Doctordoog> is there such a file or directory?
<Jester45> hehe
<spasticteapot> _Codeman_, Because you're seperating the letters after the TAR?
<spasticteapot> As in "tar xvzj"
<spasticteapot> It's not "tar x v z j"
<Jester45> smart one
<Jester45> i woudlnt of tought of that
<spasticteapot> I read the O'Riley Guide to Linux...1996 edition.
<_Codeman_> # tar -xfz /home/codeman/FreeBASIC.tar.gz
<McBeardy> yep, its the correct session
<spasticteapot> I know the simple-tastic oldschool stuff.
<spasticteapot> _Codeman_, I don't think you need the dash. I never use one.
<Doctordoog> what would you say is the safe way to slice a new partition off of my linux partition, without having to reinstall linux and whatnot
<Jester45> i dont think you do
<_Codeman_> spasticteapot: Now it's talking about skipping header :/
<Jester45> sudo rm -r * :)
<Doctordoog> :P
<Jester45> dont run it
<Doctordoog> I won't
<Jester45> dont run anything with :) on it
<Jester45> or anything i tell you to
<Doctordoog> good rules to follow
<Doctordoog> don't listen to the fool
<Jester45> if you stick to above you should be fine
<Jester45> you mean cool, right
<Doctordoog> I mean fool, o' jester
<Jester45> look at my name, <---- that direction
<Doctordoog> what with it being your handle here
<Jester45> i jsut play in here most of the time
<Doctordoog> sounds like a plan :P
<McBeardy> anyone know where i would look to fix this starting up issue
<Doctordoog> xsession?
<Jester45> hehe i got banned 3 times for "playing to much" "not shutting up" and the popular "somerville32 just hates me"
<Doctordoog> heh
<Jester45> .xsession or gdm conf
<Jester45> 1357 packages installed, time to clean up the place
<Jester45> dependace tree building are to long
<McBeardy> just type .xsession into something
<McBeardy> ?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> !xsession
<Doctordoog> no, you have to open the .xsession file in your favourite editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsession - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> darn have to explain it
<Jester45> its in /home/user/.xsession
<_Codeman_> what does this mean: tar: Skipping to next header
<_Codeman_> or rather why is it not extracting all the files?
<McBeardy> hmm
<McBeardy> i will investigate
<Jester45> im sleepy, anyone got some soda? maybe reverse your printer and send it to me or scan it to me? i think my printer can print out soda
<spasticteapot> Caffiene++
<Jester45> +++++++++++ for please
<Jester45> ^me please
<McBeardy> caffiene is teh suc
<McBeardy> k
<spasticteapot> McBeardy: WTF?
<McBeardy> im not seeing an .xsession file
<Jester45> its hidden
<McBeardy> even with those shown
<Jester45> run this in a terminal
<McBeardy> i only see .xsession-errors
<Jester45> mousepad /home/yourusername/.xsession
<Jester45> maybe look at that
<Jester45> what can open .doc files
<Jester45> abiand mousepad cant
<_Codeman_> staroffice?
<Jester45> oo i dont want that
<_Codeman_> OpenOffice sorry
<Jester45> or that
<_Codeman_> why
<Jester45> i break a finger each time i use java if its not azureus
<_Codeman_> interesting
<Jester45> have ot remove that habit
<Jester45> it worked so far
<Jester45> havent used java or 5 mins :)
<McBeardy> hmm
<McBeardy> the file is extra empty
<Jester45> would somone pastebin this please http://kmandla.files.wordpress.com/2007/04/howto-set-up-feisty-for-speed-10-htmltarbz2.doc
<spasticteapot> Jester45: why?
<spasticteapot> Just download it already!
<spasticteapot> Remove the .doc, and turn it into a .tar.bz
<Jester45> because i dont have openoffice and dont want to get it
<spasticteapot> (he made it a .doc so he could host it.)
<spasticteapot> Jester45: You don't need it.
<Jester45> o really?
<spasticteapot> Remove the .doc.
<spasticteapot> It's a .tar.bz2.
<Jester45> why doesnt he put that in big RED LETTERS
<Jester45> im not gonna read his whole post
<Jester45> lol no wonder why mousepad didnt get it
<McBeardy> anyone have a good theme they'd like to propagate
<Jester45> the defualt xfce one
<Jester45> how can i check if im using reisner v4 or v3
<crimsun> if you don't know, you won't be running v4.
<Jester45> i just chose reiser
<Jester45> so v3 them
<jrsims> ok, wireless works great out of the box. it picks up my wifi router no problem. But! How does it decide which WAP to use out of the box?
<jrsims> I don't recall being asked which wifi point to use during install, but maybe I just forgot
<maxamillion> http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=199201179&pgno=1&queryText=  <---click on the windows vista logo on that page .... its fun :)
<amol> hi im using debian but im having problem .... desktop->admin->services..then i m getting could not run su check that u have permission for that where i have to do changes so that i can run services..i logged as a root....same thing i used in ubuntu then it is working fine why?
<Myrtti> you're using debian and gnome?
<amol> gnome
<Myrtti> ... you're a bit on the wrong channel, you know?
<amol> ya but i know that it is working in ubuntu
<Gerro> eh xubuntu is debian based and desktop manager is similar to gnome
<Myrtti> gdm?
<amol> yse gdm2.14
<Myrtti> ok, whatever
<Gerro> amol: so you typed a wrong password? or you have trouble escalating privileges to root
<amol> gerro:i logged as a root ..so whenever i m clicking for services or typing command then direct same error is getting
<amol> it is not asking for any password
<Gerro> and the error is you lack permission to do something?
<Gerro> if your root then it shouldn't ask you for password
<Gerro> and if you just typed the password it probably won't ask for it
<Myrtti> you logged in to a graphical session as root?
<Myrtti> ooookk.
<amol> yse
<Myrtti> good luck
<Myrtti> /me turns around and runs
<amol> what happened any mistake
<Myrtti> well you might be having difficulties in the future with your normal session as a normal user
<Gerro> some administration apps drop privileges down to your user rather than you becoming root
<Gerro> shouldn't be a problem though...
<Gerro> yeah it might try installing a separate system for root
<amol> how i can run services?
<amol> what i have to do?
<Gerro> ohh there is a file you have to change
<amol> which one?
<Gerro> I forget which it is
<Gerro> I normally try to stay away from that
<amol> plz can u remember it?
<Gerro> its in /etc
<Myrtti> init?
<Gerro> yes!
<Gerro> sorta
<Gerro> I know fedora has chkconfig
<Gerro> or something like that
<Myrtti> xinetd.conf
<Gerro> maybe that was it
<Myrtti> that or inetd.conf
<Gerro> there is a command like update rc.d or whatever
<pzler> hey everyone i have a question. is it true that gnome aplications are better for xfce then kde aplications?
<Catoptromancy> all depeneds
<pzler> on what?
<pzler> gtk?
<Catoptromancy> dunno
<Catoptromancy> I just download whatever looks good
<Catoptromancy> looks= works
<Catoptromancy> I use kaffeine and have little problem with it
<pzler> everything seems to work but some apps slow down my computer to much
<pzler> i love amarok but once i start it everything gets a lot slower
<Catoptromancy> kaffeine does take a little longer than usual to load, but once its up its fine
<pzler> maybe i should really expand my ram *sigh*
<Catoptromancy> what was the command to list running processes
<Catoptromancy> and kill them
<Catoptromancy> by ID
<Catoptromancy> I cant open firefox, and something really eating my ram
<Lsi> (ps x)(kill ID)/(killall firefox)
<Lsi> Cant really remember is there any grafical tool for that.
<Lsi> some sort of forcekill maybe? mm.
<Catoptromancy> dunno but my cpu graph is pure red
<Catoptromancy> and idle it half
<Catoptromancy> its never pure red
<Lsi> Something's jamming around.
<Catoptromancy> yay
<Catoptromancy> rofl I opened a complete copy of the bible in 1 .txt in abiword
<Catoptromancy> back to all green
<Catoptromancy> abiword hates big txt files
<Lsi> You could check out the usage with top, htop or so, in termina
<Lsi> l
<Lsi> mm.. big txt-files..
<pzler> there is a graphical app to do that
<pzler> it's somewhere in the menu
<pzler> ill look it up for you
<pzler> proces manager
<pzler> process manager
<pzler> go to the menu
<Catoptromancy> bash is cool
<pzler> it's in system
<Catoptromancy> when im nearly froze id rather use something faster
<pzler> it allways works fast enough for me when stuff freezes
<Catoptromancy> i already made a nice shell script that runs ps x  with instructions
<Catoptromancy> nice and easy cmd line
<Merchelo> cli 4 life
<jjohnson> hi
<jjohnson> anyone on
<Merchelo> !anyone | jjohnson
<ubotu> jjohnson: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Catoptromancy> heh
<jjohnson> hi i was woundering how do i change the defauld sounds in xubuntu
<jjohnson> hi i was woundering how do i change the defauld sounds in xubuntu
<Merchelo> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cyriaque> hello room ;)
<Cyriaque> is someone can tell me where is the sound manager (to change all sound) under xubuntu???
<jjohnson> im askins same question
<jjohnson> i two want to change sounds
<Cyriaque> it's hard to get some info on the net about that !!
<kalikiana_> You mean 'xfce4-mixer'?
<Cyriaque> else xubuntu is perfect for me :d
<kalikiana_> Indeed the only place where I see it is the volume panel plugin.
<h3sp4wn> What I think they mean is how to change system sounds
<Cyriaque> yes it's that
<h3sp4wn> like alert and startup sound etc etc
<jjohnson> same here whenever doing a search i find info on how to fix no sound card but not change sounds
<Cyriaque> i know xfce4-mixer, i can change the sound with that
<Cyriaque> yes h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> unfortunately I don't know how to do it
<Cyriaque> i have found the repertories: /usr/share/sounds
<Cyriaque> but it seems to be not used by xfce
<Cyriaque> perhaps we must paste it somewhere else ?
<jjohnson> im thinking it has to be done in some config file (aka slackware text editing style0
<kalikiana_> I am not sure if xfce has any kind of system sounds.
<Cyriaque> it is a great questions ;)
<h3sp4wn> I just presumed it had (I don't run a esd or artsd so guessed I just didn't have them)
<Catoptromancy> actaully i never recall hearing any system sounds in xfce
<h3sp4wn> or want them
<Cyriaque> finally i don't think so but it's curious because it doesn't cost any big ressource
<jjohnson> brb
<jjohnson> i found out how to change some sounds
<jjohnson> its in system and login window
<jjohnson> the only problem it must be in wav format
<Cyriaque> i don't see login windows in system
<h3sp4wn> Cyriaque: try running xfsound
<Cyriaque> bash: xfsound: command not found
<h3sp4wn> http://swoolley.homeip.net/man.cgi/1/xfsound
<jjohnson> try system, then login
<jjohnson> and there is a login sound setting
<h3sp4wn> that looks like what you want to me
<Cyriaque> yes thanks i see but it is just for login's sound
<jjohnson> well at least its a start
<Cyriaque> yes ;)
<Cyriaque> thanks h3sp4wn i am going to search about that
<abd> I need install only the package of presentation(PPS,PPT,....) from opneoffice !!?
<abd> *openoffice.org
<Catoptromancy> add/remove programs does do it?
<abd> i'm using apt-get & I found its name(openoffice.org-impress) ths
<Catoptromancy> use add/remove  in applications > system menu
<Catoptromancy> much easier
<abd> I feel apt-get more efficient !!, avoiding gui is faster
<okazujesiezenie> Hi. I have a few question. I dont have low speed machine, is the xubuntu right choice.
<okazujesiezenie> I am not expert in linux. Schould i use other envoirment?
<Catoptromancy> how low speed?
<Catoptromancy> try the alternate .iso
<okazujesiezenie> i mean my pc is not low speed
<okazujesiezenie> amd 2800+
<Catoptromancy> xubuntu probably the fastest linux distro
<okazujesiezenie> but i see that most people write that xubuntu is for low speed mashines
<Catoptromancy> not only
<Catoptromancy> I have a nearly new fast machine
<okazujesiezenie> ok
<Catoptromancy> I jsut like basic OSes
<Catoptromancy> you can add other stuff later anyway
<okazujesiezenie> I am more less newbie, i use linux for 6 years. Is Xfce eeasy to use?
<Catoptromancy> 6 years? I been using less than 2 weeks
<Catoptromancy> very easy
<Catoptromancy> well unless you try to compile programs and dont have the right libs
<Catoptromancy> heh
<okazujesiezenie> does it contain any network manager?
<okazujesiezenie> I have wireless network and i always had problem with it
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<Catoptromancy> use ndiswrapper?
<Merchelo> or it could be already supported
<darrend> okazujesiezenie: I use xubuntu on some very high spec machines
<Merchelo> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<darrend> I just prefer XFCE to gnome
<Catoptromancy> took me 3 hours to get my USB wireless working
<Catoptromancy> next time it took 2 minutes
<Catoptromancy> once you know what to do its very easy
<Catoptromancy> take the 3 files for drivers off CD, and put on PC
<Catoptromancy> ndiswrapper -i foobar.inf
<Catoptromancy> installs it
<Catoptromancy> thata easy
<okazujesiezenie> Ok so i am gonna download and install xubuntu
<okazujesiezenie> Thank you for answering my questions
<Catoptromancy> np
<Catoptromancy> debian wiki also has a good tutorial on ndiswrapper
<Cyriaque> i don't found anything about xfsound with xubuntu
<Cyriaque> so is there any sound system in xubuntu ?
<abd> what's the name of java package (for development Java 2 SDK, Standard Edition (package j2sdk1.4)works?)?
<darrend> abd: aptitude search jdk
<kalikiana_> Does anyone have an idea why the system load plugin would show only half of the available RAM?
<darrend> kalikiana_: how much RAM do you have?
<kalikiana_> darrend, 1024MB. The plugin recognizes only 512MB, though.
<darrend> kalikiana_: what's the output of 'free' ?
<kalikiana_> darrend, Mem total is "515452". I did not know that command.
<darrend> seems that the OS can't see half your memory
<darrend> you could do a memtest at next boot, but sounds likely that you have 2x512MB DIMM's and one is either faulty or not correctly seated in the motherboard
<darrend> this happen recently?  Did it used to report 1GB total?
<kalikiana_> darrend, The plugin never reported any other value. And until now I didn't really bother.
<darrend> first up, I'd check that both modules are clipped firmly into the mobo, then run a full memory test
<kalikiana_> Yeah, I should run a test. I hope the modules are only lose.
<kalikiana_> darrend, Can I run the test from a running linux?
<darrend> kalikiana_: you often get the option from the bootloader menu (you will at the very least have to reboot - you can't do it from a booted OS since it pokes around at the memory bits which would destroy your running OS and apps!)
<darrend> but it depends how the bootloader is configured.
<darrend> I'm not even sure ubuntu enables it by default
<Cyriaque> yes it is
<kalikiana_> Hm, okay. Thank you so far. I have it on a livecd if it's not in the bootloader.
<kalikiana_> I just thought from a running linux would be more comfy. ;)
<darrend> mm.. looks like it is enabled
<darrend> a reboot should have the "memtest86" option on it.  Pick that.
<renato> hi there !
<Merchelo> how do i start a ssh server on my local box ?
* Merchelo investigates
<Merchelo> not installed by default
<darrend> kalikiana_: did you fix your memory problem?
<kalikiana__> darrend, Not yet, I was only disconnected by my isp.
<darrend> k
<renato> hi there... I am trying to connect my (very old) notebook to the internet via usb (i don't have an ethernet card)...
<renato> someone could help me on it ?
<Catoptromancy> usb wireless?
<Catoptromancy> adaptor?
<renato> nope.... the conventional usb
<renato> I have a cable modem
<Catoptromancy> I guess this might work
<renato> but when I connect it into my notebook... nothing happen
<Catoptromancy> with the drivers
<Catoptromancy> <Catoptromancy> take the 3 files for drivers off CD, and put on PC
<Catoptromancy> <Catoptromancy> ndiswrapper -i foobar.inf
<Catoptromancy> <Catoptromancy> installs it
<Catoptromancy> <Catoptromancy> thata easy
<Catoptromancy> should be a folder on CD with 3 files for the driver
<Catoptromancy> probably better to search google first
<renato> i don't have the ndiswrapper installed
<Catoptromancy> search google first
<renato> do I have to install ndiswrapper-utils or ndiswrapper-common ?
<Catoptromancy> im not sure about cable modems
<Catoptromancy> check debian wiki
<Catoptromancy> i guess it wouldnt hurt
<Catoptromancy> get both ndiswrapper libs
<renato> i see... but this ndiswrapper isn't just for wireless connection?
<Catoptromancy> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=cable+modem+linux+&btnG=Search
<Catoptromancy> probably better answers there
<renato> :)
<renato> thank you
<renato_> hi... I have xubuntu installed in (a very old) notebook (no ethernet connection)... and I would like to connect my cable modem via usb... someone could help me?
<renato_> hi there! I wonder if someone could help me to set my cable modem to connect the internet via usb...
<LoneShadow> does xubuntu have a feisty livecd ?
<max_at_class> LoneShadow: yes
<max_at_class> LoneShadow: www.xubuntu.org/get
<LoneShadow> max_at_class: do you know if the persistent problem is fixed in it?
<max_at_class> LoneShadow: which one?
<max_at_class> LoneShadow: actually i really have to go ... i am late for class
<max_at_class> sorry
<LoneShadow> in persitent mode, I should be able to add packages
* max_at_class is away
<LoneShadow> ok :)
<Nomita> hi all
<Blastur> hello.. i'm having some problems getting Xubuntu (or any ubuntu to run). The problem is my new monitor, which basically seems to refuse displaying whatever default resolution xubuntu uses. It goes black and displays "Non optimal mode 1440x900". With my old CRT-monitor everything worked fine. So, I tried to run the "safe graphics mode"-installer instead, which works, but the resolution is so low that I cannot use the installer 
<Blastur> Now I have downloaded and installed xubuntu via the alt. cd (text-mode), and it worked fine. Only, when I start the newly installed system, the screen goes black with the "non optimal mode 1440x900" message. The screen is a Samsung 940BW, and there seems to be others with similar problems like http://blog.aizatto.com/2007/02/14/samsung-syncmaster-940bw/ but i can't even get to my config files to modify my settings since my scr
<Myrtti> since my scr
<Myrtti> irc has a limit on how long your messages can be
<Blastur> so, in short: is there a way to not auto-start the UI, and let me edit my xorg.conf-files?
<Myrtti> well you can always leave the non functional GUI thing with (ctrl-)alt-F1
<Blastur> okay, will that put me in a prompt?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Blastur> like a shell or whatever
<Blastur> cool
<Myrtti> and X starts in tty7
<Blastur> gonna reboot into xubuntu and try that then, hopefully it'll work
<Myrtti> --> alt-F7
<vaio> hi i gotta problem, im trying to watch avi files with vlc but the pictures is laggy, sound is fine
<deniz_ogut> Hi dear friends. Encouraged by the Ubuntu Open Week's session related with xubuntu I installled xubuntu Feisty yestarday and now dealing with some bug  triaging raleted with terminal issue. Is there anybody to help? May I ask a few questions?
<Merchelo> !ask | deniz_ogut
<ubotu> deniz_ogut: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<deniz_ogut> There's Bug #91849
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91849 in xfce4-terminal "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91849
<deniz_ogut> this is confirmed and assigned to upstream.
<deniz_ogut> and there is Bug #99170 which is not decided yet.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99170 in xfce4-terminal "[apport]  xfce4-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_notebook_get_current_page()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99170
<h3sp4wn> deniz_ogut: doesn't affect debian unstable
<deniz_ogut> My question is something else: Do you have any idea if Bug #99170 is a duplicate of Bug #91849 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99170 in xfce4-terminal "[apport]  xfce4-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_notebook_get_current_page()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99170
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91849 in xfce4-terminal "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91849
<deniz_ogut> h3sp4wn: What do you mean by "doesn't affect debian unstable" ? I installed xubuntu feisty stable and I have this problem as well. What do you propose me to do?
<Catoptromancy> would it be possible to triple boot computers?
<Catoptromancy> like 3 OSes
<Smygis> yes
<Catoptromancy> how many GBs does usual linux install use?
<Catoptromancy> ubuntu, gentoo, fedora?
<h3sp4wn> deniz_ogut: I am just telling you - that my laptop (that has an i810 is not crashing with xfce 4.4.1
<h3sp4wn> deniz_ogut: my desktop has feisy
<h3sp4wn> feisty
<deniz_ogut> xubuntu feisty?
<h3sp4wn> yep
<h3sp4wn> desktop is not i810 though
<deniz_ogut> h3sp4wn: But you installed that version manuelly it is not the one coming with xubuntu feisty by default, isn't it?
<h3sp4wn> deniz_ogut: Its a different version
<renato> Hi there... I am trying to connect my cable modem (motorola surfboard 5120) via usb into my xubuntu 7.04... but I can't make it be reconized... someone could help me on it ?
<deniz_ogut> h3sp4wn: My question at the moment is not to solve the problem for myself, its rather relater with triaging a bug related with this issue properly. Simply if bug 99170 is a duplicate of 91849. Triaging it may be useful for both bugsquad and xubuntu.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99170 in xfce4-terminal "[apport]  xfce4-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_notebook_get_current_page()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99170
<h3sp4wn> deniz_ogut: do you not need to ask the xfce development channel or whatever ?(I don't know how triaging works)
<posingaspopular> h3sp4wn: what do you need help with
<deniz_ogut> ok, thanks.
<posingaspopular> i know how to triage more or less
<h3sp4wn> Its deniz_ogut who needs to know
<posingaspopular> erm @ deniz_ogut than
<deniz_ogut> posingaspopular: Simply if bug 99170 is a duplicate of 91849 ? Triaging it may be useful for both bugsquad and xubuntu.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99170 in xfce4-terminal "[apport]  xfce4-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_notebook_get_current_page()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99170
<posingaspopular> 99170 should be closed, because it is beta, im assuming 91849 is a final release candidate of xubuntu?
<deniz_ogut> posingaspopular: at least I'm having the problem just as it states with xubuntu feisty stable which i installed yesterday.
<deniz_ogut> and even if 99170 is dealing with beta, it isn't marked as closed and i am higly suspicious that it has something to da with 91849.
<posingaspopular> so it would be an upstream issue
<h3sp4wn> It could be to do with lib-xcb
<h3sp4wn> and hence nothing to do with xfce upstream though
<deniz_ogut> ok. and actually 91840 is assigned to upstream. now what i want to do is linking 99170 to 91849 but i am not sure if it is a duplicate of that.
<posingaspopular> hmm that is a strange issue to have
<deniz_ogut> Dear friends, lets start from here: When you install(ed) xubuntu Feisty, did you/do yu have a x crash problem when open a terminal, the terminal which comes with the distro as default?
<Myrtti> with intel i810
<posingaspopular> sorry i need a nap
<LMJ2> hello the chan
<deniz_ogut> Myritti: lets say so, with intel i810. (I have no clue about mine, let(s say it is that)
<deniz_ogut> Myrtti: lets say so, with intel i810. (I have no clue about mine, let's say it is that)
<domenic> where can i get music and video codecs for xubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<domenic> thank you
<abd> how ensure that all devices have their drivers!! , (audio & VGA )
<hyper_ch> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<soweto76> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LMJ2> hello the chan
<LMJ2> I installed ATI drivers but during the tutorial, i have to set "Composite" to "0" and it makes loose the composite (transparency) XFCE windows effect, is there a way to fix it ?
<h3sp4wn> fglrx doesn't support composite
<westbaer> hello
<westbaer> I've a problem with the Xubuntu Feisty LiveCD/Desktop
<LMJ2> so, it's dead to get at the same time opengl acceleration & compositing with ATI cards ?
<h3sp4wn> use the free drivers
<h3sp4wn> if you can (and presumably you otherwise you wouldn't have known about it
<h3sp4wn> Avoid fglrx if at all possible
<westbaer> I have an IDE Harddisk but Xubuntu will install/formatting a SCSI Harddisk, so I can't install
<h3sp4wn> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<okazujesiezenie> Hi all i ma having problem with my wireless
<Gerro> hmm trying to use this wine application and I keep getting back this error "err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems"
<okazujesiezenie> i turned to xubuntu after i couldnt set up my wi fi on ubuntu
<westbaer> (sorry for my bad english, I'm an austrian user, in the german channel there are all quiet.)
<Gerro> my xorg.conf looks fine and other opengl stuff runs
<h3sp4wn> westbaer: its because of libata - all disks appear as scsi now
<okazujesiezenie> is there anyone here using wireless network on xubuntu?
<Gerro> I am
<okazujesiezenie> Gerro: do you have static ip, or dhcp?
<westbaer> that's shit... nothing works...
<Gerro> so far I haven't played around with it, but I knew on 6.10 my wireless worked until I updated kernel so it is possible, I use ipw3945 and its listed in restricted modules for some reason
<h3sp4wn> It always needed firmware
<Gerro> my brother uses xubuntu too and he has broadcom wireless which worked on opensuse but so far no luck yet
<LMJ2> ok, thanks for the help
<maxamillion> !language | westbaer
<ubotu> westbaer: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Gerro> okazujesiezenie: I usually use dhcp
<westbaer> oh, sorry
<maxamillion> Gerro: that's probably because openSuSE includes the firmware in a third party repository
<Gerro> !language | Gerro
<maxamillion> westbaer: its ok, just a friendly suggestion :)
<maxamillion> Gerro: or might even "ship" with the correct firmware
<okazujesiezenie> yep it's the same here. I could configure it onm opensuse, but i vcant on ubuntu and xubuntu either
<Gerro> maxamillion: no he used ndiswrapper with bcmwl5.inf and .sy
<Gerro> .sys
<westbaer> So, I must burn an another Xubuntu (6.10)?
<maxamillion> Gerro: oh .. then why doesn't the same thing work in Xubuntu?
<westbaer> and then "gksu "update-manager -c" ?
<Gerro> okazujesiezenie: well broadcom ones have maaany different versions so I need to find the write driver to upload with ndiswrapper
<okazujesiezenie> i have atheros chipset
<h3sp4wn> the d80211 brcm43xx works quite well now
<maxamillion> Gerro: do you know what broadcom card you have?
<h3sp4wn> (use the wl.o firmare)
<Gerro> maxamillion: yeah just a sec turning his comp on
<Gerro> maxamillion: maxamillion: funny thing with that computer it uses nvidia yet some how xorg said it was radeon card
<okazujesiezenie> the thing is that on ubuntu it is recognised by system i can set all the stuff but it doesent work. On xubuntu io cant even see my access point
<maxamillion> Gerro: whoa ... that's _really_ weird
<Gerro> yeah I know!
<Gerro> all I tried was to set it to 32 bit color depth for some game
<h3sp4wn> okazujesiezenie: what is the interface called ?
<Gerro> then I edited it wrong had some sort of unicode or whatever in xorg.conf
<Gerro> now it says wrong driver
<okazujesiezenie> h3sp4wn: what you mean?
<okazujesiezenie> ath0
<maxamillion> Gerro: huh ... can't say i have ever heard of such an issue
<Gerro> oh speaking of which is there anyway to parse a xorg config in like offline to see if its readable
<maxamillion> Gerro: i don't entirely follow the question
<Gerro> ah well nvm
<westbaer> no one can help me?
<Gerro> I think its that damn world of warcraft under wine fucking up graphics, this laptop now is reporting it can't use opengl
<maxamillion> !language Gerro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language gerro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> !language | Gerro
<ubotu> Gerro: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* maxamillion fails at typing
<Gerro> ok I will search there
<h3sp4wn> okazujesiezenie: using dapper ?
<okazujesiezenie> h3sp4wn: newest one
<okazujesiezenie> h3sp4wn:  Feisty Fawn)
<Gerro> omg it works
<Gerro> woooot!
<okazujesiezenie> h3sp4wn: any idea?
<westbaer> when I will formatting the sda, so I became the error "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed"
<okazujesiezenie> westbaer: i had the same
<okazujesiezenie> do you have any other partition in there?
<westbaer> no, currently I have openSUSE  on the system. Now I will switch on Xubuntu
<godless> okazujesiezenie:  Are you using an atheros chipset wifi card?
<okazujesiezenie> godless: yes
<godless> I have had to manually make madwifi everytime I upgrade the kernel
<godless> :/
<godless> okazujesiezenie:  Get madwifi from madwifi.org, install build-essential, sharutils, and linux-headers-`uname -r`
<godless> okazujesiezenie:  untar madwifi (tar xvzf madwifi-0.9.3, iirc)
<godless> okazujesiezenie:  cd madwifi-0.9.3, sudo make, sudo make install, reboot and see if it works :)
<godless> you will still need to configure ath0 if you haven't
<godless> wifi-radar can be a useful package in this respect, too
<godless> okazujesiezenie:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972 for a more complete description... the third post down is a good howto.
<godless> the url he uses for madwifi doesn't work anymore but as I say you can download from madwifi.org
<godless> and you need to replace his kernel with uname -r where he specifies the kernel explicitly (seeing as that is likely not your kernel)
<h3sp4wn> okazujesiezenie: madwifi 0.9.3 has been not to good to me
<godless> h3sp4wn:  ..? How so?
<godless> Although I never bothered with all those cp's and mv's after the make.. don't actually know what that's for :/
<h3sp4wn> godless: http://madwifi.org/ticket/914 (all that stuff affects me - on the device I want to be using madwifi on )
<h3sp4wn> the newer hal is ok though
<mydrac> hola // hello
<mydrac> que tal es el programa k3b? // is good k3b?
<godless> k3b is kde's burning program? If you are using xubuntu you already have 'xfburn'
<mydrac> but it is not the same
<mydrac> I meaning
<godless> mydrac:  I don't know for sure, but k3b will probably require a number of kde libraries to run under xfce. It will require far more resources than it should. If this doesn't bother you use k3b. Otherwise use xfburn or another gtk burning program.
<mydrac> and work fine
<mydrac> do the same things or are very diferent
<mydrac> becouse, Amarok work great in xubuntu i can do everything without problems, and is a program for other desktop
<mydrac> other example is mplayer wokrs good to
<mydrac> you godless can do things like burn vcd, and cd audio? with xfburn?
<mydrac> i will look more about xfburn.  thanks
<mydrac> well i think that xfburn dont burn vcd. and this is very important for me
<okazujesiezenie> godless: will i be able to compile madwifi without internet connection?
<okazujesiezenie> I mean i dont have some libs
<Myrtti> compile madwifi?
<Myrtti> oh
<okazujesiezenie> i remember that i needed some gc+ libs and stuff like this
<h3sp4wn> kernel headers - sharutils (for uudecode)
<h3sp4wn> gcc, make
<xubuntu-upgrade> can someone help me upgrade my xubuntu please?
<xubuntu-upgrade> i tried the website, but it doesn't explain how to install without a cd drive
<xubuntu-upgrade> i have xubuntu 6.06 on the computer currently
<Myrtti> gksudo "update-manager -c" ?
<xubuntu-upgrade> i am not familiar with the gksudo command
<xubuntu-upgrade> just type that in with sudo before it?
<Myrtti> gksudo is the graphical sudo
<xubuntu-upgrade> interesting, i usually do everything command-line
<Myrtti> you shouldn't run graphical apps with sudo but gksudo (in xfce4 and gnome)
<xubuntu-upgrade> i don't run many at all
<Myrtti> kdesu in kde
<xubuntu-upgrade> ok, it pulled up the Software Updates dialog box
<xubuntu-upgrade> its downloading / updating
<xubuntu-upgrade> awesome, it says New distribution release 6.10 is available
<Myrtti> update with that to edgy, then you can do it again and update to feisty
<hyper_ch> why upgrading to 6.10?
<Myrtti> updatemanager does it in steps
<hyper_ch> a clean install with feisty would be faster
<Myrtti> it's a bit safer
<Myrtti> hyper_ch: well if there isn't a cd drive
<Myrtti> this is the _easiest_ way
<hyper_ch> cd drive is not needed
<hyper_ch> !install | Myrtti
<ubotu> Myrtti: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Myrtti> hyper_ch: thanks, I'm not installing atm
<xubuntu-upgrade> awesome, think that worked
<xubuntu-upgrade> i'll have to do it when i save everything, there no need to backup right, it will remount the same partitions without formatting?
<hyper_ch> there will be some left-overs from the upgrades :) that's why I prefer a clean install
<xubuntu-upgrade> i have had no luck with the CDs
<xubuntu-upgrade> my hardware is just too old
<Myrtti> xubuntu-upgrade: do backups
<Myrtti> backups are always a good idea
<hyper_ch> always do backups
<xubuntu-upgrade> ok
<xubuntu-upgrade> will it have the same wireless drivers as 6.06 had?
<hyper_ch> did it work in 6.06 out of the box?
<Myrtti> I'm off to bed. I'm sober on mayday eve, it's about 1130pm and IRC is quite quiet
<Myrtti> so tah-dah.
<hyper_ch> cya
<domenic> i checked out this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<domenic> i couldnt do the altest version of the installation
<Jester45> do you need help with them?
<domenic> but i did 6.06 version of installation
<domenic> yes, if you wouldnt mind
<Jester45> what version do you have
<domenic> :)
<domenic> how would i find that out?
<Jester45> 60.0 6.10 7.04
<domenic> it would be the altest binary of xubuntu
<Jester45> err 6.06
<Jester45> the latest?
<domenic> how would i find out?
<Jester45> go to the menu then click about xfce
<Jester45> what version does it say
<godless> okazujesiezenie:  Sorry I dissapeared. Obviously installing the packages / acquring madwifi is going to be more of a pain without internet access. You cannot connect a cable temporarily?
<okazujesiezenie> Unfortuneatly no
<okazujesiezenie> But It seems that i won't get over it
<godless> ?
<godless> 'won't get over it'?
<okazujesiezenie> sorry
<okazujesiezenie> english is not my native language
<TheSheep> okazujesiezenie: nie przejmuj sie :)
<godless> No problem...
<okazujesiezenie> TheSheep: O! i co sie nie odzywasz :] 
<TheSheep> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
* Jester45 is lost
<Jester45> aa
<Jester45> polish
* hyper_ch goes looking for Jester45 ^^
<godless> If you have a networked computer with a cdburner or the like I'm sure you can install the packages that way although I cannot walk you through that (have always used the network)
<TheSheep> okazujesiezenie: just came back
<domenic> 4
<TheSheep> okazujesiezenie: you can download the packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com and then copy them using cd/pendrive/diskette
<domenic> it says xfce 4
<okazujesiezenie> godless: I noticed that there is more people with the same problem. They all had to downgrade ubuntu
<okazujesiezenie> But i will try using madwifi, or ndiswrapper
<TheSheep> domenic: try looking into /etc/issue
<Gerro> godless: walk you through what?
<Jester45> domenic: then you have 7.04 try that section
<godless> okazujesiezenie:  I'm only speaking from my own experience. Upgrading to 7.04 broke my wifi, but the config files were all still intact... so I made madwifi again and everything is working again
<godless> Gerro:  Sorry, that was for okazujesiezenie who is trying to get his wifi working. Obviously he can't download packages with no network access :)
<Gerro> no network access yet he is on irc...
<godless> I would guess not from the same machine.
<Jester45> could i ram disk my whole install?
<Jester45> that would be fun
<TheSheep> Jester45: live cds do...
<Jester45> but they access files from the cd
<Jester45> like DSL but with my xubuntu
<TheSheep> Jester45: well, there is OpenEmbedded that lets you create a working Linux install with X and all the basic apps in less than 20 megs...
<TheSheep> Jester45: xubuntu is about one gig, I think...
<domenic> "Click Applications  Add/Remove"
<domenic> ?
<domenic> how do i reach the ADD Remove utility
<domenic> also i cant find the SEARCH utility.. i would search for it but... well, you know
<TheSheep> domenic: use synaptic instead
<TheSheep> domenic: it's in the same menu, in includes searching
<Jester46> oops
<ciro314> hello. i have 2 laptops wifi connected to a router and i would like to share folders. i have added the folders i wish and allowed ip on applications >> system >> share folders. what should i do now to read/write on the shared folders?
<ciro314> 2 laptops have xubuntu installed
<okazujesiezenie> ok i am gonna check out everything on xubuntu
<domenic> The Sheep: which menu?
<domenic> i've done settings>resporatories and checkmarked all the boxxes
<BFTD> wow
<BFTD> quiet
<domenic> is there a search utility in xubunu?
<TheSheep> domenic: not by default, you need to install one
<TheSheep> domenic: the catfish, for example
<ToHellWithGA> is there a system monitor that can show a process tree in xfce?
<Mez> whos the xubuntu lead dev?
<TheSheep> ToHellWithGA: no, you can try 'ps' with 'f' option from terminal
<ToHellWithGA> cheers
<TheSheep> Mez: https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-team/
<Mez> highvoltage, ping :D
<xprimarysuspectx> hello
<xprimarysuspectx> anyone wanna help me with grub loader in 7.04 ?
<TheSheep> !ask | xprimarysuspectx
<ubotu> xprimarysuspectx: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xprimarysuspectx> err..i didnt really ask to ask. i merely introduced myself with a subject for the question :D
<BFTD> TheSheep thats a restircted team
<BFTD> :P
<okazujesiezenie> One more time, what is the page, where i can find libs?
<xprimarysuspectx> anyway, i installed ubuntu 7.04 on a separate partition, i had xp installed originally.
<xprimarysuspectx> now grub menu doesnt mention the xp install at all
<TheSheep> okazujesiezenie: you can get all packages from ubuntu repositories from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<okazujesiezenie> thank you
<xprimarysuspectx> so in short,  i need to just edit the grub menu to point to the xp install, if it is that easy
<xprimarysuspectx> er. i typed that before you answered lol. sorry
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: and add these lines to it:
<Jester46> anyone here listen to rap? im looking for a few good songs
<Jester46> ezpanding my playlist
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18488/
<TheSheep> Jester46: songs or rap? :P
<hyper_ch> Jester46: what about French Rap?
<xprimarysuspectx> thank you the sheep. my windows install is actually hda5 though, so i dont leave hd0, 0 right?
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: that'd be hd0, 4 then
<TheSheep> (grub counts starting from 0)
<sulle> TheSheep: Warlocks <- good old norwegian rap. "english songs".
<sulle> City Soldier is a good song
<xprimarysuspectx> i was going to ask why the hell 5 was 4. thanks
<TheSheep> sulle: I hate rap ;)
<sulle> ohh, it was Jester46 :P
<sulle> so whats up in the xubuntu community
<sulle> ?
#xubuntu 2007-05-01
<hyper_ch> Jester46: you may want to check out MC Solaar
<TheSheep> sulle: where? :P
<xprimarysuspectx> alright thesheep. just edited my menu.lst file to hd0, 4 as per your instructions. but it says invalid device selected, so that leads me to believe hd0, 4 is the incorrect device?
<xprimarysuspectx> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xprimarysuspectx> lol
<TheSheep> weird
<xprimarysuspectx> i thought so. hda5 should be hd0, 4..unless im a retard and i put hdo..hmm
<xprimarysuspectx> let me check lol
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: can you pastebin the result of 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<xprimarysuspectx> sure
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: also make sure you didn't remove parens or insert spaces anywhere between the parens
<xprimarysuspectx> http://paste.bigbudden.com/view.php?id=237
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: it should be exactly (hd0,4)
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: um... since when can windows boot from an extended partition?
<xprimarysuspectx> it works fine fo' me
<xprimarysuspectx> i have two physical drives, and a few partitions
<TheSheep> I always had to put winows on one of the primary partitions to make it work
<xprimarysuspectx> that should be a primary partition if i remember correctly
<xprimarysuspectx> title         Windows
<xprimarysuspectx> root          (hd0,4)
<xprimarysuspectx> makeactive
<xprimarysuspectx> chainloader   +1
<TheSheep> hda5 is not a primary partition
<xprimarysuspectx> er probabyl should have pastbinned that
<jexd> does xubuntu have a preinstalled .pdf reader or do i need to install one?
<TheSheep> jexd: it has one, evince, it's in menu as 'document viewer'
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: are you sure that's the "system" partition of your windows?
<jexd> TheSheep, thank you :)
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: maybe try (hd1,0) or something?
<xprimarysuspectx> yeah. media/hda5 is where windows is installed
<xprimarysuspectx> rather, dev/hda5
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: you didn't move it or anything when installing linux?
<xprimarysuspectx> no. not that im aware of
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: it would ask for confirmation at least 3 times ;)
<xprimarysuspectx> i just set the already established ext3 partition i had to root, made a swap partition out of another established partition, and installed it
<xprimarysuspectx> neither partition had windows on it
<xprimarysuspectx> yeah, it probably does try to avoid that mistake im sure lol
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: ok, I think there is a trick to boot windows from a non-primary partition
<xprimarysuspectx> so change it hd1, 0 and see if that work?
<xprimarysuspectx> ...works
<xprimarysuspectx> hd1, would be the second physical disk, and the first partition though would it...
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: http://jarpack.net/grub-with-linux-primary-and-windows-secondary
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: ah, you just need 'rootnoverify' instead of ;root'
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: it seems
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: to prevent grub from displaying that error message
<TheSheep> ignore the map commands
<xprimarysuspectx> so leave hd0, 4 but change root to rootverify
<xprimarysuspectx> leave makeactive, and chainloader +1 as well
<TheSheep> http://club.mandriva.com/xwiki/bin/view/KB/InstallIboot2#HOtherOperatingSystems
<TheSheep> here is another one
<xprimarysuspectx> alright then. so, sorry to drag this out. rootverify (hd0,4) makeactive chainloader +1
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: yes
<TheSheep> rootnoverify
<TheSheep> sorry
<xprimarysuspectx> ah. yeah i just noticed that lol. np
<xprimarysuspectx> ill give it a shot. thanks
<TheSheep> good luck and good night
<xprimarysuspectx> thanks again
<Jester46> hey could someone run ping salem.dyndns.org in a ttyl for me and leave it on, it because of this http://embeddedether.net/mhc.html#
<Jester46> i want to see it flip to 000000
<Jester46> only 980k pings left
<BFTD> ?
<BFTD> how fast is it pinging?
<atarinox> hi...does somebody know why my wireless card is suddenly not  recognized, after trying to enable roaming? I've tried  uninstalling/reinstalling my driver in ndiswrapper, but it's  still not showing up.
<xprimarysuspectx> ..grub loader problem still :(
<xprimarysuspectx> ive tried specifying rootnoverify (hd0,4)
<xprimarysuspectx> ive tried map (hd0, 4) (hd0,0) map (hd0,0) (hd0,4) as well. all to no avail.
<xprimarysuspectx> i have windows xp pro, installed on hda5
<xprimarysuspectx> GRUB
<xprimarysuspectx> it hates me
<xprimarysuspectx> :(
<xprimarysuspectx> anyone?
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: no more ideas :(
<xprimarysuspectx> lol
<xprimarysuspectx> me neither.
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: try google
<xprimarysuspectx> i know that is the correct partition. i can see it inside of linux, and i can look through the windows folder
<xprimarysuspectx> lol
<TheSheep> xprimarysuspectx: well, windows can only boot using the code it puts into MBR
<xprimarysuspectx> i know, maybe mbr got effed is what im thinking
<xprimarysuspectx> i can rewrite it..to my own avail i suppose
<BFTD> I'm connected to a Fiber Optic rack server, how do i access it?
<Jester46> ??
<neozen> nice rig mate
<Jester46> it has fiber optic internet?
<BFTD> not internet
<BFTD> just ethernet
<Jester46> what internet does it have
<BFTD> it doesn't
<Jester46> well thts not good
<BFTD> brb
<Jester46> im at 189k pings
<Jester46> so 921k pings left
<BFTD> I had to turn it off after i found out it was using up 2000 watts
<Sulle> gnite all =)
<stev1> hello
<stev1> i'm having a problem with my fglrx
<stev1> anyone in here that can help me?
<stev1> fglrxinfo = video card driver
<stev1> tried every forum
<stev1> but nothing works
<Jester46> rovclock is AMAZING
<Jester46> i like messing with the clock rate, and yes i know its not good
<Jester46> but lowing it to 120 to keep the machine cool is great plus if i need a little juice i can add just a bit mroe
<KiviOS> Hello all
<Jester46> hi KiviOS
<KiviOS>  hi!!!
<KiviOS> How r u?
<Jester46> good
<KiviOS> I want to get minimal system requirments for K/X/U-buntu
<Jester46> !requirments
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirments - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KiviOS> I want to get minimal system requierments for K/X/U-buntu
<Jester46> X is the least
<KiviOS> !requirements
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KiviOS> !requirements
<s|k> how do I take a screenshot in xubuntu?
<s|k> print screen button doesn't do it
<Jester46> !screenshot
<ubotu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr]  button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<s|k> er
<s|k> why doesn't my print screen button work
<Jester46> becuase its mapped wrong
<s|k> what should it be mapped to
<Jester46> KiviOS: xubuntu needs 64mb ram to run
<KiviOS> Jester46>  and CPUs frequency?
<s|k> Jester46: what should it be mapped to?
<pokieo> hello let's say I download a piece of 3rd party software. there is an install-sh file, configure files etc
<Jester46> idk i would say 200mhz
<pokieo> how would I install it?
<pokieo> I try and add it to the packages and it says it's invalid
<Jester46> s|k: its probly not mapped at all i normaly use it as F## and have a shortcut that runs a snapshot program
<KiviOS> and u dont know about Ubuntu?
<RememberPOL> woot i like small 40v39's :)
<s|k> Jester46: what program?
<pokieo> discomatic
<s|k> I can't fucking believe something as simple as screenshot doesn't work
<s|k> it used to work
<s|k> then I installed fluxbox
<s|k> and now it doesn't
<s|k> fuck itg
<s|k> I'm not doing gaim acquire
<Jester46> KiviOS: i would say 100 for ubuntu and kubuntu but kubuntu would need a better processor
<KiviOS> Yep
<KiviOS> I have 733Mhz and 256Mb
<KiviOS> Is it enough?
<Jester46> yea
<Jester46> for all 3
<Jester46> i would suggest ubuntu or xubuntu
<KiviOS> On the second computer I have 2.80 Ghz and 512Mb and and nVIdia 64 Mb
<KiviOS> 2nd is also good?
<Jester46> if you plan on heavy usage i would suggest xubuntu
<Jester46> well... is faster than the first so... yes
<KiviOS> But Ubuntu 7.04 will run on the 1st?
<Jester46> yes
<KiviOS> And what is 3d mode in Ubuntu?
<Jester46> xubuntu will be faster but ubuntu will run pretty good
<Merchelo> hey guys did you see http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=39291  ?
<Jester46> KiviOS: you mean the desktop effects right?
<KiviOS> righg
<Jester46> that all depends on your video card
<KiviOS> t
<KiviOS> But XP uses 2d is not it?
<Jester46> yes xp uses 2d unless your in a game
<KiviOS> ok
<KiviOS> I will not use games in Ubuntu
<KiviOS> ))
<Jester46> well what card do you have
<Jester46> it might supportit
<KiviOS> 2d mode is enough for applications that r not games or 3d design...etc
<Jester46> xp will support any video card that support 3d but linux is diffrent, most highend dont work and some realy strange lowend one
<Jester46> s
<KiviOS> mm
<KiviOS> I have Intel 82810 on the first
<KiviOS> And GeForceMMX440 64Mb on the second
<ToHellWithGA> yall know how to disable tap to click on a laptop in xfce?
<s|k> ok
<s|k> I'm using screenshot tool
<s|k> that comes with the panel
<s|k> that works
<s|k> yay
<s|k> no idea how to take a screenshot of the application menu though
<Jester45> theres no entry for it
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> im
<Jester45> um
<Jester45> right click it and select properties and then change delay
<ToHellWithGA> Jester45: how about disabling tap-to-click on a touchpad?
<honkytonkwillie> Lotta trouble with 7.04
<ToHellWithGA> honkytonkwillie: that's your own fault :p
<honkytonkwillie> every time I try and use terminal the system crashes
<ToHellWithGA> i have xubuntu 7.04 running on a pentium II 300MHz with 192M RAM and 4G storage
<honkytonkwillie> any ideas why?
<Jester45> use alt+ctrl+F1
<ToHellWithGA> you should use an older computer
<s|k> Jester45: thanks
<Jester45> ToHellWithGA: i have no idea
<honkytonkwillie> I just upgraded from a PII 333MHZ to a 1GHz
<ToHellWithGA> honkytonkwillie: showoff :p
<Jester45> i still win
<honkytonkwillie> :)
<honkytonkwillie> didn't really want a smiley...
<honkytonkwillie> So why does Terminal crash my system?
<honkytonkwillie> Anyone?
<Jester45> isk
<Jester45> idk
<honkytonkwillie> I've reinstalled Xubuntu 3x now from the Live CD.
<honkytonkwillie> Is there another Terminal program?
<Jester45> yea, alt+ctrl+F1
<honkytonkwillie> Okay, I'll give that a shot.
<honkytonkwillie> Be back in a while.
<Jester45> or alt+F2 and run xterm
<ToHellWithGA> honkytonkwillie: i actually prefer another terminal
<ToHellWithGA> the gnome-terminal has hotkeys for making the font bigger and smaller
<ToHellWithGA> it's probably not the best one available, but that's a feature i dig for when my eyes get tired
<Jester45> i use 8 font all the time but im young to most
<ToHellWithGA> 8 font?
<ToHellWithGA> i'm on 16 :/
<ToHellWithGA> up to 24 when i'm tired
<ToHellWithGA> but i have a 17" monitor that i sit at least 5 feet away from since it's on top of a dresser rather than on a desk
<illu45> ah
<illu45> I use 8-10 usually, but my monitor is about 2 feet away
<Jester45> i got dual 21"
<illu45> I don't mind xterm, though. The black-on-white reads well
<illu45> er
<illu45> white-on-black*
<ToHellWithGA> Jester45: why do you use xfce if you have a beastly computer?
<ToHellWithGA> do you just prefer the interface?
<Jester45> i like xfce
<Jester45> yes
<ToHellWithGA> s/interface/styling/
<Jester45> i run xubuntu on 6 computers
<ToHellWithGA> my computer isn't awesomely new, but i like xfce for the quick startup
<illu45> ToHellWithGA, how do the slashes work, anyhow?
<ToHellWithGA> gnome takes a little longer between the x server starting and it being usable
<ToHellWithGA> illu45: it's a regular expression
<Jester45> s meaning spelling error /oldword/newword
<ToHellWithGA> s/X/Y/ switches the first encountered instance of X for Y
<ToHellWithGA> s/X/Y/g switches all X for Y
<honkytonkwillie> Weird.  Ctrl-Alt-F1 brought me to a terminal screen,
<ToHellWithGA> it's syntax used in a lot of programming languages
<honkytonkwillie> but it didn't seem to recognize many commands.
<Jester45> honkytonkwillie: its supposed to do that
<ToHellWithGA> if you google "regular expression" you should see some explanation
<Jester45> honkytonkwillie: you have F1-F6 of those
<illu45> ah, ok
<honkytonkwillie> I randomly hit Ctrl-Alt-Fx keys until it X came back...
<Jester45> yea its F7
<illu45> ToHellWithGA, never seen that before...
<Jester45> you can use xterm to have a gui terminal
<Jester45> illu45: you see it often in irc
<Jester45> in games you see word*
<ToHellWithGA> you see it more often with sed
<ToHellWithGA> as an example, sed -i "s/lol/your mom/g" ~/log.txt, would replace all instances of "lol" with "your mom" in that file
<ToHellWithGA> s///g is handy for doing search/replace in files from the terminal
<illu45> I always use word*
<ToHellWithGA> s/// is more specific
<illu45> true
<honkytonkwillie> More weirdness - the XFCE "Applications" button on the top panel isn't working.
<honkytonkwillie> Menu drop downs work, but apps don't launch.
<illu45> hm...
<honkytonkwillie> Reboot time...
<ToHellWithGA> tonyyarusso: why are folks going ban-crazy in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Merchelo> why not
<Jester45> im banned 3 times :)
<ToHellWithGA> i don't mind getting banned when i @lart 28 hobbsee
<ToHellWithGA> but for somebody being uptight for the sake of uptightness, that's not cool
<Jester45> i got banned because somerville32 hates me
<Merchelo> eh, he frequents in here too you know
<Jester45> a word from my experience, dont change ati radeon 9250's memory clock from 270mhz to 300 its not pretty
<Jester45> but changing the core from 2** to 350 was usefull
<ToHellWithGA> Jester45: what's up with your connection?
<Dekkard> are there any gtk bugs in feisty  Xubuntu?
<Jester45> nothin
<ToHellWithGA> i'm on centurtytel and i get dropped a lot too
<ToHellWithGA> i was wondering if maybe our network is bad
<Jester45> im restarting X
<Dekkard> ahhh
<Jester45> so my gaim dies
<ToHellWithGA> i'm not a big fan of gaim for irc
<Jester45> and gaim is auto started and it auto logins in here
<ToHellWithGA> i haven't used it since like 1.5 or so
<Jester45> i use it for this channel but when im dccing i use xchat
<ToHellWithGA> but it was pretty rough back then
<Jester45> ToHellWithGA: did you get a speed increase about a year about?
<ToHellWithGA> i wouldn't know
<ToHellWithGA> i just moved home to the 768/128 plan my parents have
<Jester45> yea ago*
<ToHellWithGA> and if i ever hit 128 centurytel drops me
<Jester45> i had that but now i got about 1500/700
<ToHellWithGA> they release and renew my DHCP lease if i use the full bandwidth i pay for
<ToHellWithGA> i find that very cheap of them
<Jester45> do you pay per mb?
<ToHellWithGA> i'm on 1500/700 at work
<ToHellWithGA> no, just per month
<Jester45> same as me
<Jester45> but i had you internet then one day it got faster
<ToHellWithGA> but per month with "always on" in the ad suggests i should be able to push 128kbps up nonstop
<Jester45> im not gonna tell them
<Merchelo> you guys are missing out
<ToHellWithGA> rather than 128kbps for like 5 seconds then a dhcp reset
<ToHellWithGA> Merchelo: i'm not chipping in on the bill.  i don't miss anything :p
<Jester45> well i use my neighbors wireless also
<Merchelo> 2.5 gb/s down, 1.5gb/s up in regional france for 30 euro ($20)
<Jester45> whats regional france me
<Jester45> mean*
<Merchelo> as in the regional area of france, not in the major cities, like paris, lyon, marseille, auxerre
<Jester45> o like farms?
<Jester45> hehe farms get the best connection
<Jester45> are you sure its not 2.5mb/s
<Merchelo> nope, i was there using it for a while
<Merchelo> canal+ do an IPTV service
<Jester45> concidering your gigbit ethernet couldnt use 1/2 of it
<ToHellWithGA> Merchelo: gb/s?
<Merchelo> yes
<ToHellWithGA> that seems ridiculous
<ToHellWithGA> that's faster than my LAN
<Jester45> its faster than most lans
<Jester45> most lans are mainly 100mbit
<Jester45> with servers might be on gigabit
<ToHellWithGA> those rates seem impractical
<ToHellWithGA> how is the latency?
<ToHellWithGA> if you still have 50-100ms pings the rate won't really do much for real-time stuff
<Jester45> what kinda wire was it
<ToHellWithGA> it had to be kosher wire
<Jester45> you couldnt top that out much
<ToHellWithGA> something extra special in [diety of choice] 's eyes
<Jester45> what was the isp?
<ToHellWithGA> i can't think of a lot of servers that could send stuff to you that quickly
<ToHellWithGA> i bet youtube is nice on a connection like that
<Jester45> youtube buttslow
<Jester45> they got like 100mbit pipe to share with 300k people
<ToHellWithGA> i didn't realize it was slow on their ened
<ToHellWithGA> s/ened/end/
<ToHellWithGA> i always assumed it was my weaksauce connection
<Jester45> no they arent that fast
<ToHellWithGA> i bet they have some cool QoS and load balancing stuff
<Merchelo> france telecom is the ISP
<Jester45> they stream the vidoe in real time but if they had fast connection for all then when you start streaming i would finish very quickly
<ToHellWithGA> Merchelo: is that a government-operated company?
<Merchelo> nope, now under the control of orange communications
<ToHellWithGA> the network between universities in the US is pretty nice.  i dunno if it is owned by the government or individuals
<Merchelo> most uni-uni network are government run
<Jester45> im sure if they gave out 2.5gb isps would relocate there
<Jester45> they have internetv2
<Jester45> its mega fast like over 200gb/s
<Jester45> but its only from uni-uni not uni-internet
<ToHellWithGA> that's cool
<Jester45> but uni-internet is fast
<ToHellWithGA> i have no scale lol
<ToHellWithGA> with 768k/128k here everything seems just fast enough
<ToHellWithGA> nothing seems really fast
<ToHellWithGA> it's all just not slow
<Jester45> i could use more
<Jester45> but... i dont want to upragade over the next step
<Jester45> if i upgrade from what im paying for i get what i have now
<Jester45> so untill im older and can get a job im gonna stay with this
<ToHellWithGA> that's kinda funny, your lucky upgrade
<Jester45> i know
<ToHellWithGA> you aren't old enough to get a job?
<Jester45> i was like.. OMG get the movies before they find it
<ToHellWithGA> i think the workin' age is 15 in missouri
<Jester45> 15 i could... but im gonna wait till 16
<ToHellWithGA> that's not an age problem
<ToHellWithGA> that's a lazy problem :p
<ToHellWithGA> you might as well work and save now
<ToHellWithGA> saving money is so much cooler than having new toys
<Jester45> im good
<ToHellWithGA> when you actually need money, the savings are so nice to have
<Jester45> my parents are paying for my stuff
<ToHellWithGA> after a few domestic catastrophies you'll appreciate liquid assets more than toys
<Jester45> and i have to keep my grades up
<ToHellWithGA> homes suck with their faulty parts
<ToHellWithGA> appliances that can die any time at random
<Jester45> computers...
<ToHellWithGA> and plumbing that has to withstand significant water pressure and temperature changes
<ToHellWithGA> it'd be much cheaper to live in a tent
<Jester45> parents...
<ToHellWithGA> drink rainwater, use outhouses, use coolers/ice boxes
<Jester45> if i drop my GPA under 3.5 they said i dont get a car
<ToHellWithGA> "get a car"?
<ToHellWithGA> not buy a car
<ToHellWithGA> you have a sweet deal dude
<ToHellWithGA> keep those marks high :)
<Jester45> i know thats why im not working
<jedispam> anyone have experience with open office spreadsheet?
<Jester45> a little its like MS Excel
<jedispam> i want to print a spreadsheet WITH the grids
<jedispam> trying to figure out how
<Jester45> wow beryl is trouble
<jedispam> is it now?
<jedispam> lol
<Jester45> try file -> page setup
<jedispam> :( i'm trying to find something like that
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> idk then
<Jester45> try file -> print the look in options
<Jester45> i gtg to bead
<Jester45> bed
<Jester45> night all
<jedispam> later
<Jester45> wow
<Jester45> this sucks
<s|k> what sucks
<s|k> w/in 11
<BFTD> hey
<jedispam> hello
<Jester45> hi
* BFTD installs anti-spam software on jedispam's computer
<jedispam> anti-spam !
<jedispam> i have no vulnerabilities
<Jester45> yes you do
<Jester45> there is allways a vulnerability
<_Codeman_> what packages do I need to get OpenGL?
<_Codeman_> from a dev stand point I guess
<Jester45> none
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> !ooengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ooengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFTD> !info mesa6 | _Codeman_
<ubotu> _codeman_: Package mesa6 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<BFTD> oops
<BFTD> !info mesa
<ubotu> Package mesa does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<godless> How do I discover the subpixel order for my monitor?
<godless> h3sp4wn:  Speaking of which, did you sort out your smooth font issues?
<crdlb> godless: you could try each to see which one looks good
<crdlb> it's probably RGB though
<godless> crdlb:  yes, that's what I've decided
<godless> except now I seem to have broken x by playing around with the fonts :/
<godless> can only get 800x600
<godless> what is the command to reconfigure x?
<godless> dpkg-reconfigure ...?
<crdlb> sudo dkpg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<godless> crdlb:  Thanks. The list in dpkg showed up to 1024x768, which is correct, but display preferences still only shows 800x600 and 640x480..!?
<crdlb> godless: what vid card?
<godless> crdlb:  i815
<crdlb> and you need to restart X after doing that
<sivaji> what is virtual file syste,
<sivaji> what is virtual file system
<Grape_Juice> the opposite of a real file system. :>
<Grape_Juice> I'm sorry, I'm a jerk like that. :<
<Grape_Juice> And I gots carrots!!1 WHOOO!!! <><><><><><><><><><><<><><<<<>>>>><<<<<>>>>
<godless> There we go.
<godless> Not sure the fonts are any smoother, but. :)
<godless> no, they aren't :/
<godless> xdpyinfo | grep resolution gives my 75x75 dots per inch where previously I was getting 83x84
<posingaspopular> i have issues, help me! my computer wont show my wireless card in lspci
<Merchelo> Grape_Juice: you ok?
<Grape_Juice> Merchelo: I guess. :)
<Grape_Juice> Just playing around... :p
<Merchelo> don't over do it on the carrots
<sivaji> W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<sivaji> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<sivaji> W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<crdlb> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<crdlb> sivaji: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<sivaji> crdlib thank u
<sivaji> ple tell me jre package for feisty
<Myrtti> you can easily find it from the official repositories by searching
<posingaspopular> hmmm i seem to have network manager installed, but can't find it in the menu. how to launch from command line?
<Myrtti> it's a demon
<Myrtti> you control it with an applet
<RememberPOL> is it possible to initiate an xdcmp connection on xubuntu?
<Fjear> woot
<Fjear> xubuntu running on a g3 toilet seat ibook ftw
<Merchelo> heh
<Fjear> :D
<Fjear>  /wave
<xjkx> do all buntus use the same source.list?
<posingaspopular> umm no
<GeoregeAScott> hi
<posingaspopular> because a source.list handles repositories for software
<posingaspopular> and all the buntus have diff. software
<posingaspopular> !welcome | GeoregeAScott
<ubotu> GeoregeAScott: Hello and welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions or help others. If you'd like to chit-chat, please visit #xubuntu-offtopic and for developer discussion, see #xubuntu-devel :)
<GeoregeAScott> anybody point me to a good howto for alsa configuring?? i've got an old laptop with es1869 chip can't get it to work
<posingaspopular> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<GeoregeAScott> posingaspopular, what if there is no device to select from in the volume control?
<Myrtti> posingaspopular: actually they do use the same sources.list as far as I can tell
<posingaspopular> hmmm
<posingaspopular> Myrtti: where does the difference in desktop manager and bundles software come in than?
<Myrtti> the only difference being that instead of ubuntu-desktop kubuntu has kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu has xubuntu-desktop installed
<Myrtti> those -desktop packages are only metapackages that are dependant on gnome, kde or xfce4 software
<Myrtti> you can perfectly well install xubuntu on kde alternative disk with doing first server install and then installing xubuntu-desktop
<Myrtti> or gnome on xubuntu alt
<posingaspopular> Myrtti: here's an arbitrary question. why is it known as xfce4? and the others are just gnome and kde? kde4 is on the way out, but why dont we use kde3?
<Myrtti> I've got no clue
<posingaspopular> i said it was arbitrary
<posingaspopular> afk
<feta__> why doesn't my synaptic know seamonkey, nvu or almost anything else? it has all repositories enabled.
<xjkx> posingaspopular, the guy on ubuntu said they have !
* feta__ sighs
<xjkx> :o
<GeoregeAScott> not much help from those alsa links.
<feta__> and why does the trash icon suggest that the trash is full when there is nothing?
<GeoregeAScott> and #alsa is a ghost channel, nobody alive
<feta__> 'cd: command not found' <- wtf is this, then?!
<GeoregeAScott> maybe somebody can tell me why i can mount data cds but not audio ones?
<xjkx> thats really ghey
<xjkx> Happens on all linuxes
<xjkx> You can't mount audio cds in any linux
<GeoregeAScott> i used to be able to on my old box with breezy
<GeoregeAScott> this ancient laptop is giving me all sorts of problems tho
<posingaspopular> Mez|OnAir: ping
<Mez|OnAir> posingaspopular, pong
<posingaspopular> you're on right? as in, you just started?
<knp> anyone coud help with changing mouse cursor theme on xfce ?
<posingaspopular> Mez|OnAir: link me to your page
<Mez|OnAir> posingaspopular, sent
<orasis> So, has anyone used Xubuntu 7.04 Feisty yet? - Is it better than the dapper release (since the edgy release .. was not that good...) ?
<posingaspopular> orasis: i didn't use edgy/dapper xubuntu
<posingaspopular> but i think xubuntu feisty is great
<posingaspopular> except it wont recognize my pci wireless card
<posingaspopular> for who knows what reason
<orasis> hehe, hwo is Firefox ?
<orasis> Edgy for me anyways was bad... it was a lot slower than the dapper release, sure the dapper release had some annoying bugs like menus disappearing but.. edgy was like one giant lag fest - X would be slow as molasses
<posingaspopular> i forget, but 6.10 was edgy? or dapper? 6.10 anything was terrible for me
<posingaspopular> so i prefered 6.06 or 7.04
<posingaspopular> and i didn't touch anything before than
<posingaspopular> in any of the *buntus
<Mars^> Hi guys, i came here yesterday because i had problem in configuring my wireless network
<orasis> Yeah 6.10 was edgy
<posingaspopular> Mars^: so you came to tell us about your sucess?
<posingaspopular> orasis: yea 7.04 should be great
<orasis> posingaspopular, Hoping for tips? :P
<posingaspopular> it's been great for me
<posingaspopular> except for that damn pci card
<Mars^> Fortunaetly i have managed to connect by cable today, but i still need to configure wireless
<Mars^> Could you tell me what schould i do?
<orasis> I think the main reason Xubuntu edgy was bad, was that it came standard with a BETA xfce.
<posingaspopular> Mars^: well how about telling me what you tried first?
<orasis> If you install 6.10 - and click the help right after install, you will see that they actually put a BETA in a production release.. for some odd stupid reason.
* orasis sits back
<orasis> Well ill let you guys discuss that I don't have wireless so I have no clue ;D
<posingaspopular> wow that is pretty bad
<Mars^> I tried almost everything, but i had a problem. I couldn't compile madwifi and ndiswrapper, because of no internet connection
<posingaspopular> orasis: i dont have wireless either
<posingaspopular> Mars^: can't you grab that using cable?
<posingaspopular> i might have to ndiswrapper for my d-link card myself
<Mars^> posingaspopular: I have connected it today
<Mars^> The thing is that I guess that Xubuntu recognised my wi fi card. It says that HAL works fine
<posingaspopular> it recognizes in lspci
<posingaspopular> ?
<Mars^> Put then when i type all stuff including static ip etc. It does not connect
<posingaspopular> did you try network manager?
<Mars^> posingaspopular: yes
<Mars^> few times
<Mars^> but i will try one more
<orasis> :( work time.. later guys
<posingaspopular> Mars^: hmm
<posingaspopular> see i suck at wireless too
<Mars^> is there any point in using madwifi if xubuntu says that there is atheros wireless card?
<Mars^> but
<Mars^> how can  i scan for access points?
<posingaspopular> hmm see i have no clue
<Mars^> i will try wifi radar
<Mars^> yep it sees my home access point
<Mars^> what means that there is everything ok with card
<posingaspopular> i have class in two hours and no sleep....
<Mars^> I gues i ave an answer
<Mars^> Wicd
<posingaspopular> wicd?
<Mars^> I see some people have similar problem with network manager
<Mars^> using wickd helped
<Mars^> but now
<Mars^> i have to uninstall network manager, so i will have a problem if something goes wrong
<ciro314> hello. how could i share a printer between 2 xubuntu systems?
<grazie> !cups | ciro314
<ubotu> ciro314: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ciro314> a just want to add the network printer. after opening abiword and click the print button, i would like it to appear
<grazie> ciro314: You just need to configure cups+apps correctly. I use http://localhost:631. Those links have more info than I do.
<ciro314> ok. thanks. i will try
<aubade> Any way to change the grid size of xfdesktop?
<TheSheep> aubade: yes, together with the icons
<aubade> Yeah, tried that. Doesn't seem like they'll get remotely near the bottom of the screen though without being 64px or something humongous.
<TheSheep> I have them 64px large by default...
<TheSheep> the bigger the better
<aubade> Suppose so, seems a lot less flexible than Nautilus (wouldn't touch that with a stick though). Ah well.
<TheSheep> aubade: as far as I know most xfce devs don't have icons on the desktop and only implemented it because users wnated it
<Sulle> well, i am off to fix my new car =). c u l8tr
* grazie funny...I thought this was the xubuntu support channel
<totalwormage> :] 
<TheSheep> grazie: no, this is the  Official Xubuntu Support Channel
<grazie> TheSheep: Thanks for clarifying that :)
<TheSheep> grazie: it's in the topic ;)
<aro> If I have  a machine with exactly 256mb of RAM, can I use the regular CD or should I use the alternate CD?
<TheSheep> aro: live cd should work, but alternate cd will be probably faster
<aro> Alright thanks
<okazujesiezenie> Hi guys. I am trying to delete network manager but i cant
<okazujesiezenie> I mean no package to delete
<grazie> okazujesiezenie: do you mean the network-admin app?
<okazujesiezenie> uhh
<okazujesiezenie> maybe
<okazujesiezenie> grazie: the stuff used to connect internet
<grazie> okazujesiezenie: Started by Applications > Sytem > Network ?
<okazujesiezenie> grazie: yep
<okazujesiezenie> grazie: thanks
<grazie> okazujesiezenie: think that's part of xubuntu-system-tools (you maybe want other apps in the package though)
<okazujesiezenie> all i knoew is that i have to remove network manager to use wicd
<grazie> okazujesiezenie: there is a network-manager package, but if you can't remove it then it's not installed
<okazujesiezenie> it is not
<BFTD> hi all
<TheSheep> hi BFTD
<feta__> where can i find glibc 2.3.2? why doesn't synaptic acknowledge it?
<slow-motion> hallo
<TheSheep> slow-motion: witaj
<slow-motion> hi TheSheep
<slow-motion> is feisty already out?
<TheSheep> slow-motion: yes
<vidd> general Internet question: How would i notate my entire home network? 192.168.1.?/?
<TheSheep> 192.168.1.0/24
<TheSheep> or 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0
<vidd> TheSheep, ty...i've been googling all morning and not finding and\ answer
* vidd is trying to configure Bind9 for my internal intranet
<slow-motion> o f*ck think i have to update
<h3sp4wn> feta__: why do you need that ?
<h3sp4wn> feta__: If its a deb its for Debian Sarge
<godless> Grapes, which self-pollinate, and olives, which are pollinated by the wind, will not be affected by the bees' disappearance; Christians pointed out that the Book of Revelation predicts that a famine sparing grapes and olives will precede the apocalypse.
<godless> wrong window, sorry
<neozen> lol
<neozen> interesting hobby you've got there
<vidd> gee...which channel is THAT???? INVITE ME!!!
<vidd> no kidding...i LOVE speaking about theological topics from a scientifical viewpoint!
<neozen> me too.... when i have time
* neozen chuckles
<vidd> hmmm....looks like he is not in another channel...that i can see anyway
<slow-motion> i read self-pollinate and was thinking "hey hemp"
<vidd> anyone know a way to get dyndns.org to automatically translate port 80 to another port?
<vidd> cuzz my port 80 is blocked
<Viaken> Who blocks it, vidd?
<vidd> verizon
<vidd> all my other ports are wide open...just 80 is blocked
<vidd> even https is open!
<Viaken> I'm having a problem with nm-applet starting 3 times on boot. It's not in the startup applications list and I couldn't find an obvious dot file that would change it (even with grepping all of them :P). Does anyone know how to fix it?
<Viaken> Are you using the free DNS?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> this is a test project, so I cant really afford to pay anything
<vidd> =[
<vidd> and is it unusual to be able to view your website from outside your network and not from within?
<Viaken> Depends on your routing rules, I suppose.
<vidd> for example, i but in my URL with :8080 from the internet, it loads, but not from within
<vidd> Viaken, feel like testing to see if you can view my test page?
<Viaken> Sure
<vidd> vidd.homelinux.net
<crabgrass> bawww, when i drag images from firefox onto the desktop, xfce wants to make a link, but i want it to download the images... how do i do this?
<vidd> it SHOULD display the "It Works!" test page with appache
<vidd> dont forget the :8080
<vidd> ...sorry
<Viaken> S'ok. :) It worked.
<vidd> can you try to do an anonomous FTP to it?
<vidd> it SHOULD block it
<vidd> =] 
<Viaken> Seems to, yep
<vidd> cool
<vidd> i just wish i could test all this from WITHIN my network
<crabgrass> anybody?
<vidd> but it dont seem to want to work
<vidd> crabgrass, right click and choose "save..."
<godless> crabgrass:  right-click-save-as?
<crabgrass> but... dragging?
<godless> Can you drag them into a thunar window?
<crabgrass> is there a way to drag things to the desktop, or am i stuck with rightclicking?
<vidd> can any linux do it?
<godless> vidd:  The other channel is on a different network. We were actually talking about the mass bee extinction, the link to revelations was just a cute observation.
<vidd> godless, ah...ok
<Viaken> godless: I was under the impression they weren't finding corpses.
<vidd_> how do you remove a directory and everything in it?
<godless> vidd:  rm -rf /directory
<vidd_> helps if i put in the full path
<vidd_> =\
* vidd_ is an idiot sometimes.....(other times he's asleep)
<godless> haha
<godless> dilbert principle
<hyper_ch> godless: doesn't the "r" need to be capital "R"?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no
<vidd> hey...i just figured out how to give two ppl ftp access to the same site
<vidd> =] 
<vidd> with different user names and passwords of course
<vidd> now if i could just keep them in the /var/www/[sitename] / folder!
<TheSheep> vidd: you can
<vidd> i know its possible...i just need to learn how
<vidd> =\
<TheSheep> vidd: although I usually prefer /home/www/[sitename] 
<vidd> who knew setting up proftpd would be so hard!
<vidd> ....but apache is set to look in /var/www/
<vidd> and var has way more space then /home
<TheSheep> vidd: not on my box :)
<vidd> =] 
<TheSheep> vidd: I always thought that proftpd is one of the easiest to set up
<vidd> wanna come take a peek @ this one?
<vidd> =] 
<vidd> TheSheep,  thats what i heard too...and its what work uses
<vidd> so i have to learn it
<TheSheep> haha, no, thank you
<vidd> TheSheep, i found out my problem with ppl not being locked into thier own directories....
<vidd> i wasnt able to restart my proftp server...
<vidd> i rebooted the box, and my changes were saved, and now ppl are locked into thier folders like they are supposed to be
<h3sp4wn>  ~
<vidd> =] 
<h3sp4wn> DefaultRoot ~
<vidd> yes...
<vidd> i changed that hours ago....
<vidd> but i dont seem to be able to restard proftpd
<vidd> i have to reboot the box to get changes to save
<vidd> =\
<jexd> i have both ubuntu and xubuntu installed on my comp. on ubuntu i have 3 thousand + songs, whereas xubuntu i have like 20, haha. i want to transfer the files from ubuntu to xubuntu. is there anyway to transfer files over a partition?
<h3sp4wn> cp -rv
<godless> jexd:  Can't you just mount the partition and listen to the songs from their original location?
<jexd> godless
<jexd> how would i go about doing that?
<jexd> (i am linux-retarded)
<TheSheep> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TheSheep> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jexd> TheSheep, which partitioning program do you recommend?
<TheSheep> jexd: no, you don't need to do partitioning
<TheSheep> jexd: just mount the partition
* jexd researches how to mount partitions which is probably easy in the most complicated way possible... if that makes sense
<TheSheep> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/1593271182/ <-- omg
<j1mc> TheSheep: looks good, but why OMG?
<TheSheep> j1mc: I'd expect the desktop guide to cover it bettr
<TheSheep> j1mc: I mean, when there is good free docuemntation available, who'd buy books?
<Sulle> what r u guys doing atm ?
<j1mc> TheSheep: yeah . . .
* j1mc is at work.  =)  or, should i say, "work"  :)
<jexd> my fstab file is confusing me. i assume my ubuntu partition is "/dev/hda3" but when i "sudo mount /dev/hda6 /mnt
<jexd> " it says /dev/hda6 looks like swapspace - not mounted
<jexd> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<TheSheep> jexd: can you pastebin the results of 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<TheSheep> !pastebin | jexd
<ubotu> jexd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jexd> hey.. i think i did it, actually.
<jexd> brb, must explore
<TheSheep> jexd: by the way, it's better to mount it to some subditrectory of /mnt, not /mnt itself :)
<jexd> crap, i just mounted my xubuntu drive onto ... my xubuntu drive. haha.
<jexd> thesheep - ok. i'll do that when i try this again.
<TheSheep> jexd: you can always umount
<jexd> doing that now
<jexd> thesheep: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18668/
<TheSheep> jexd: looks like you have linux on hda1 and hda3
<TheSheep> jexd: by the way, you don't need two separate swaps -- the two systems can share one
<jexd> thesheep
<jexd> i freaking did it
<jexd> this is exciting
<jexd> i feel leet
<TheSheep> welcome to the club ;)
<jexd> should i do something about the two separate swaps?
<TheSheep> not necessarily, if you don't mind them
<jexd> so thesheep, could i hypothetically create a new partition, transfer all the files i want to save there, and then reformat and install something new and just transfer all my files back?
<TheSheep> jexd: but you don't have any free space for a new partition left?
<jexd> no, i don't believe i do
<jexd> but i could resize my current partition, and then do it, yes?
<jexd> i don't actually plan on doing this... mostly because i have no idea how. i'm just wondering if its possible
<TheSheep> jexd: you could just copy the files into your current partition, woithout resiszing it
<jexd> Thesheep, thank you so much for your help. i'm transferring all my songs now to this partition (eventually going to resize this to be my main OS and then delete ubuntu)... and its gonna take a while to move all these songs. in the meantime, basketball calls. thanks man, later
<slow-motion> reoot time. wish me luck
<hyper_ch> hd-dvd and bluray is hacked :)
<TheSheep> who'd expect :/
<TheSheep> !ot | hyper_ch
<ubotu> hyper_ch: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hyper_ch> it was calm in here :)
<TheSheep> !otot | hyper_ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about otot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: please come to that channel :)
<hyper_ch> none is in otot :)
<TheSheep> #xubuntu-offtopic
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: soryy, but that !ot only works there :)
<darrend> anyone know why my system cron jobs would be running at completely different times and days to what is in /etc/crontab ?
<okazujesiezenie> Anyone using wicd on xubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> Is it in ubuntu ?
<vidd> darrend, your sys set to local or UTC?
<darrend> UTC.  But I'm in the UK and we're only 1 hour different from UTC right now.  These jobs are running at wildly different times/dates from those listed in the crontab
<vidd> then i have no ideas
<darrend> vidd: that makes 2 of us :(
<darrend> I think they're continuing to run at the defaults despite my having changed them, but can't be certain
<darrend> unless anyone has a default/unmodified crontab handy and can tell me what time/date daily and monthly jobs run..
<vidd> after you changed them, did you restart cron?
<darrend> yes
<vidd> now im REALLY out of ideas
<darrend> the machine has also been rebooted since the last modified time of /etc/crontab
<darrend> vidd: is your crontab unmodified from the default ubuntu version?
<vidd> yes...
<darrend> what is the runtime for daily and monthly jobs in there?
<vidd> where is it located?
<darrend> /etc/crontab
<vidd> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vidd> darrend, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18681/
* vidd has to go for an hour or so
<darrend> vidd: thx
<Sulle> !jobs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jobs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> Sulle: http://www.ubuntu.com/employment
<Sulle> thnx TheSheep
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> when is xfburn gonna get audio cd burning capabilities?
<maxamillion> odat: xfburn fails at life, get graveman ;)
<maxamillion> odat: or gnomebaker
<odat> maxamillion, graveman is dead too
<odat> maxamillion, I am looking for something that doesn't have gstreamer dependencies
<odat> did anyone ever really look at birne??
<TheSheep> brasero, gnomebaker and k3b <-- the latter will not have gstreamer deps for sure ;)
<odat> it would have been a great app for xubuntu
<jexd> i realize this is xubuntu and probably not the best place to ask this, but i use gmusicbrowser because its the best music app (imo) for xfce. i just transferred all my songs from my ubuntu (which used rhythmbox) to xubuntu, and gmusicbrowser. i have like 500 songs now that all have Unknown as both the artist and title. Rhythmbox read them fine, though. whats up with that?
<odat> hacburn would also be nice
<odat> jexd, i use gmusicbrowser for everything.....  how did you set it up?
<maxamillion> odat: graveman is dead?
<jexd> odat.. the itunes like interface? uhh.. other than that, default setup.
<odat> jexd, i mean did you tell it where to find your music? etc etc
<TheSheep> jexd: two ideas come to my mind: a) you don't have some id3tag library thet gmusicbrowser requires, or b) rhythmbox took the title and artist from the file name and gmusicbroser can't do that
<jexd> is B just an idea, or is that true? i'll check out A and see if i can find anything that will help
<TheSheep> jexd: both are only ideas, I never used gmusicbrowser
<jexd> odat: i pointed it to my music directory, if thats what you mean. i'm playing the music through gmusicbrowser.. just a lot of songs have bad id3tags
<odat> TheSheep, no where do i see that gmusicbrowser require the id3tag library
<TheSheep> odat: no idea, maybe try asking the authors...
<slow-motion> n8
<TheSheep> odat: http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=493125
<TheSheep> odat: you could also check with some other programs if the id3 tags are there
<domenic> what is a good C editor that with highlights?
<h3sp4wn> vim ? emacs ?
* TheSheep slaps h3sp4wn with Visual Studio .NET
<odat> jexd, try using the playlist for the player window layout i like it much better than the itunes layout
<odat> anyone able to make a deb out of hacburn?
<jexd> odat: i'll give it a try
<jexd> odat: does it have a "filter" function like the itunes layout did? this looks much better but i use the filter/search function a lot
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: Is it that good ?
<jexd> odat: "with browser and queue" - it is the playlist layout with a search filter and a play que box... best so far
<odat> jexd, the filter function was at the top
<domenic> according to my computer vim is installed
<domenic> but i cannot run it outside of the terminal
<h3sp4wn> domenic: set background=dark
<h3sp4wn> domenic: syntax on
<h3sp4wn> (put those two in .vimrc)
<domenic> so vim is a terminal app?
<h3sp4wn> yes
<h3sp4wn> or you can use gvim
<domenic> and that isnt a terminal app?
<h3sp4wn> or something else entirely
<h3sp4wn> no that is a gtk app
<odat> this thing looked sweet to bad no one picked it up and ran with it
<odat> http://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=138400
<odat> but this is what we should have for xubuntu
<odat> right here
<odat> this one
<odat> http://hacburn.sourceforge.net/screenshots/hacburn-0.2-options.jpg
<odat> anyone here?
<dawkins> I'm trying to install Xubuntu 7.04 from the Alternate install CD. It hangs at the "Configuring Apt" step at 20% while "Scanning the CD-ROM...".
<dawkins> Anyone?
<Merchelo> i am but not in a sober state :/
<TheSheep> dawkins: try testing the cd integrity
<odat> TheSheep, did you take a look at that last app?
<TheSheep> odat: no
<DarthLappy> How do I send F10 to the Terminal? Normally it just opens the Terminal menu, but I want it to be sent to the program that I am running.
<h3sp4wn> tried ^[ - f10 ?
<TheSheep> DarthLappy: right-click, select preferences, shortcuts and look at the bottom
<h3sp4wn> escape
<TheSheep> esc 0 should work too
<DarthLappy> TheSheep: Okay, thanks.
<dawkins> Is it fine if the install CD gives me the error message: "ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP", but still boots anyway?
<DarthLappy> And now it's off to school for me.
#xubuntu 2007-05-02
<nanana> Anyone using WICD on Xubuntu?
<archangelpetro> maxamillion, !!! finished my dissertation
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: awesome!!!!
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: congrats
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: what was it over again?
<archangelpetro> Evolving program solutions to high-level problems
<Jester45> where are the icons located at
<kalikiana> Jester45, /usr/share/icons :P
<Jester45> eerr the program ones
<Jester45> like gaim ff
<Jester45> open office, etc.
<kalikiana> Jester45, /usr/share/pixmaps OR /usr/share/icons/THEME/scalable/apps
<archangelpetro> kalikiana, i'll start looking into the project now mate :D
<archangelpetro> see if i can help at all
<kalikiana> archangelpetro, That is nice. :D
<archangelpetro> im gonna get rid of this feisty ubuntu edition
<archangelpetro> it's crappy
<kalikiana> What's the issue?
<archangelpetro> lol
<archangelpetro> it's just slow
<archangelpetro> everything seems to have slowed down
<kalikiana> Anything in particular?
<archangelpetro> well
<archangelpetro> amarok :P
<archangelpetro> among other things
<archangelpetro> i dont knwo the issues is hard to place exactly
<archangelpetro> it's just one of those things i've noticed
<BFTD> yo all
<kalikiana> hi Commander ;)
<BFTD> wad up?
<Jester45> hi
<BFTD> I got ROL to work in Xubuntu
<BFTD> sweet
<kalikiana> Jester45, Did you find the icons? You suddenly "disappeared".
<Jester45> no, when i pick up the phone thats connected to the same phone wire as my DSL modem the modem messes up
<Jester45> im thinking its a filter problem but i dont feel like trying ot fix it
<Jester45> is it hard to change the xfce icon theme i just changed the wm theme to xfce-dusk and i was like oooo
<Jester45> but now the icons look out of place
<Jester45> i still would like to know where gaim's icon is located
<kalikiana> Jester45, You could put any custom theme into ~/.icons
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> im looking for a dark theme
<kalikiana> 01:17 <kalikiana> Jester45, /usr/share/pixmaps OR /usr/share/icons/THEME/scalable/apps
<Pumpernickel> /usr/share/pixmaps/gaim.png
<Jester45> thanks both
<Jester45> there isnt any really important reason to run anti virus right, on linux that is
<kalikiana> Jester45, The chance is pretty low that you encounter a linux virus. Since most of them reside in .exe files or windows executable formats.
<Jester45> so if they where windows exe format i need not worry because i dont have wine
<ToHellWithGA> yall running gutsy?  it seems like the base package wanted to update before anything else was ready
<ToHellWithGA> s/base/xfce base/
<Jester45> gutsy?
<Jester45> new version name?
<kalikiana> Jester45, Gutsy is the next ubuntu. ;)
<kalikiana> Gutsy Gibbon that is.
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> is emerald a wm? each time i start beryl i have to start emerald to get the wm things like close button
<kalikiana> Emerald is Beryl's decorator. Beryl is the wm.
<Jester45> so why do i have to run it
<kalikiana> Jester45, "Emerald is Beryl's decorator. Beryl is the wm." Think about that.
<Jester45> could you explain what a decorator is
<Grape_Juice> Think:  Makings the windows on the desktop all pretty. :p
<orasis> Have any of you tryed the 7.04 Feisty release yet?
<Grape_Juice> The window border style...color....how the buttons look.
<kalikiana> Well, decoration is the title bar, an icon, buttons and border... that's what emerald is for.
<kalikiana> orasis, Yes, right on. :)
<Jester45> im confused, if i run xfwm4 i get the decorator stuff is it combined wm and decorator?
<kalikiana> Jester45, Yes, xfwm4 has an integrated decorator. :)
<Jester45> oo
<Jester45> so thats my confustion
<Jester45> thats confusion + frustration
<Jester45> o and
<Jester45> my panels are transparent with beryl on wich is stupid, could i fix this?
<kalikiana> Jester45, I believe the panel has an option for transparency.
<Jester45> i think beryl doesnt understand that the panel should be treated like a window
<Jester45> wen i full screen somthing the windows go under the pannels
<archangelpetro> Jolly good!!!
<Jester45> hi
<archangelpetro> hola :D
<archangelpetro> and how are you master Jester45 ?
<Sleepy_Coder> Freenode certainly has an odd way of linking nicknames....
<Jester45> good
<Jester45> and what about you servant :)
<honkytonkwillie> How do I run the file "install.sh" as root?
<kalikiana> honkytonkwillie, Type "sudo ./install.sh" to run the file from the current folder.
<TheSheep> sudo sh install.sh
<honkytonkwillie> Thanks.  I'll try that.
* kalikiana waves at TheSheep 
<TheSheep> hi kalikiana
<honkytonkwillie> TheSheep - Thanks a bunch.  That worked for me.
<archangelpetro> kalikalikalikalikannnnnnnnniiiiiiika
<kalikiana> archangelpetro, Hm?
<archangelpetro> :)
<archangelpetro> sorry
<archangelpetro> bit drunk
<kalikiana> archangelpetro, What did you drink?
<archangelpetro> cider :)
<archangelpetro> i cant drink beer
<Jester45> vodka is best
<godless> Jester45:  Whisky is best.
* kalikiana drinks seldom. Current favorite is wodka with blueberry.
<godless> I'm patching up an old laptop for a 'friend of a friend' to use ... I expect the extent of things will be document processing, email, and web browsing. I intend to install xubuntu as it has been great for me on old laptops, but I am always fiddling with my computers. Does anybody have any tips (or URLs) to pass on about what to do / how to ensure (as much as is possible) that this machine will run trouble free without expert maintenance for as long as p
<j1mc> hi godless
<godless> hello j1mc
<j1mc> what are your concerns?
<godless> j1mc:  Mainly that I don't want to take the time to set up this machine only to have it break and be reinfected with windows when the user doesn't know what to do with it...
<Jester45> godless: dont install non-stable software and enable auto download/install of all updates
<godless> I will turn on automatic updates in synaptic and lay out simple menus to get at media, email, documents, and the web... but beyond that I'm wondering if anybody else has had experience with 'ignorant' users they might share.
<Jester45> im ingorant but i cant think of anything
<j1mc> godless: that sounds like a good approach.
<godless> I won't have direct contact with the user after I drop it off so I just want to make sure it works as well as possible :)
<Jester45> nothing really bad should happen
<Jester45> maybe, use 6.06 its stabler
<godless> I don't think so either. Fingers crossed. A new linux user will be born next week! Heh.
<godless> Jester45:  Yeah I've wondered about that a bit. My 7.04 has been pretty good past initial update teething issues and my own hamfistedness
<j1mc> godless: i would probably suggest making sure flash and the multimedia codecs are installed.  for a regular web user... if they don't have those, they will likely ask for windows back.
<Jester45> yep
<Jester45> i suggest xine, so firefox has plugin
<godless> j1mc:  A good point. I find even with the added codecs/flash/etc. some commercial sites still don't work
<godless> xine has a firefox plugin? I always use mplayer
<j1mc> godless: right.
<archangelpetro> whiskey is lovely
<archangelpetro> :)
<godless> archangelpetro:  cheers.
<Jester45> vodka thats final
<Jester45> whiskey is nasty tasting
<godless> Whisky is wonderful and subtle. Of course if you're buying blended screech for $15 a bottle your mileage will vary.
<j1mc> godless: would the machine in question support regular ubuntu?  what are the specs of the machine?
<godless> j1mc:  It's a p3 with 256mb of ram. I've been wondering about that myself.
<Jester45> what windows did he have
<godless> win98
<Jester45> becuase if he has xp he might not kntice the diffrence
<Jester45> o
<j1mc> i'm running reg ubuntu on this pIII w/ 256 and 900mhz.  it's a touch on the slow side, but not bad.
<Jester45> umm
<j1mc> godless: how fast is the processor?
<godless> j1mc:  Yeah I'm not sure how fast the processor is. I'm not too familiar with customizing ubuntu though (last installed it a long time back, have been on xubuntu forever.)
<Jester45> yea but you dont wanna give him a bad impression plus hows video gonna play with that laptop + ubuntu
<Jester45> and flash
<godless> I'll likely stick with xubuntu just because xfce is what I know at this point.
<Jester45> and its simple
<godless> I want to customize the menus for ease-of-use and it'll be less work for me to do it in xfce.
<j1mc> godless: ok.  :)  anything will be better than win98, anyway.  :)
<godless> j1mc:  Amen.
<j1mc> i'm surprised that thing is even allowed on the internet anymore.  :)
<archangelpetro> whiskey > windows
<Jester45> hehe give him kde :) he'll call you up, "hey, humm whats the text editor theres 10 of them
<j1mc> Jester45: hehe
<godless> KDE gives me the heebiejeebies but a lot of hackers I respect use it exclusively so what do I know
<Jester45> j1mc: im sorry to tell you but anyone on windows will most likly become internet defualt
<Jester45> i just hate all the diffrent programs
<j1mc> i know, but win98...
<Jester45> i use many kde apps on my computer because i like qt
<Jester45> o yea i got my windows to bend
<godless> Yes, anything would be better. I usually hesitate to port windows users to linux though because I don't want to be on the hook for support :) (I do a lot of gross windows support for a living :()
<Jester45> im the opposite, i install linux on school's computer when im there so they can "enjoy it", accourse i use DSL much faster
<j1mc> godless: well, you'll likely have to do some support.  i would let them know up front about the limited multimedia (esp on the web).  i'd also probably install something like rhythmbox.  gxine won't cut it.  :)
<Jester45> no for music, does mplayer have a firefox plugin?
<godless> Yes, rhythmbox is in the plans. Plus as much firefox media plugins and codecs as I can think of.
<j1mc> Jester45: I think it does.
<kalikiana> Jester45, Yes, mplayer in firefox is nice.
<Jester45> maybe give him 2 media players like gxine and mplayer
<godless> that's my standard setup
<Jester45> that way if he has problems im sure the other will run it
<godless> for some reason mplayer likes some wm and xine likes others :/
<kalikiana> I recommend mplayer as the default and gxine for "difficult" files.
<Jester45> i think mplayer is the best, but i hate the gui
<j1mc> VLC is great for video, but i'm not sure if there's a firefox plugin for it.  i don't think there is.
<godless> VLC plays everything but for some reason I've never warmed up to it
<kalikiana> VLC is not gtk+2. :P
<j1mc> kalikiana: yeah...
<j1mc> kalikiana: godless' computer will likely have a PIII, so... a little overhead is ok.
<archangelpetro> you know
<archangelpetro> im pretty damn pissed atm
<archangelpetro> :)
<archangelpetro> maybe this should be in x*-offtopic
<archangelpetro> :)
<Jester45> dudes, my cube is tranparent all the time
<Jester45> its freaking cool
<kalikiana> archangelpetro, Why are you pissed might I ask?
<Jester45> see all sides at once
<archangelpetro> well
<archangelpetro> i've drank about 3 litres of cider
<Jester45> and nothing  yet?
<archangelpetro> Jester45, what u doing?
<godless> Hm. Apparently VLC does have a firefox plugin
<Jester45> beryl
<kalikiana> archangelpetro, Ah, that explains it. When I drink that much of anything I likely get a very big head.
<Jester45> my cube is pretty
<Jester45> its at 10% opacity
<archangelpetro> haha
<archangelpetro> kalikiana,  i think the girl i'm talking with is doing that for me ;)
<Jester45> humm
<kalikiana> Jester45, You are repeating yourself. ;) I admit it took me a cuple of hours after the first time I saw the cube to quit staring at it and saying "Whoooooo". :P
<godless> You're scoring girls while chatting on IRC about xubuntu. I think I feel the eskaton drawing near
<Jester45> its the end of the world
<godless> I can't wait to have a pc with decent specs so I can play with beryl
<Jester45> or... the beginnign
* godless is taking donations
<Jester45> godless: what you got
<archangelpetro> godless, im ace like that ;)
<godless> I have 3 laptops and 3 desktops in here and nothing is newer than 6 years old :/
<archangelpetro> she's online too
* godless scavenges when his clients upgrade.
<Jester45> you should of asked before, i had a nvidia gforce 3, i think, and i just toasted it overclocked the core from liike 160 to 360 and the mem clock up able 150 mhz
<Jester45> up about*
<Jester45> it got hot fast
<godless> haha
<godless> Don't touch it!
<godless> ;)
<Jester45> i pulled the power cord out
<archangelpetro> lol
<Jester45> i didnt havea fan on it at all
<godless> My gf has a decent p4 but she won't let me play with it
<Jester45> lol
<godless> of course I'm always welcome to fix it }8[
<archangelpetro> godless,
<archangelpetro> u have a gf..
<archangelpetro> and u wanna play with her... computer?
<godless> archangelpetro:  ...
<archangelpetro> lol :)
<archangelpetro> ur a geek.
<archangelpetro> really.
<godless> Nerd happens.
<Jester45> he is
<Jester45> i got pentium-pro all the up to p4
<Jester45> and a few amds
<Jester45> anyone here running beryl
<Jester45> or could tell me is they tried horixontal virtual size changes?
<Jester45> its the number of sides on the cube
<Jester45> i got 14 :) + see through = just about the most desktop space ever needed
<Jester45> time to spread my firefoxs out
<Jester45> oo
<Jester45> watch a few movies from behide the desktop
<godless> Jester45:  :/. Sometimes I think I should get a real job so I can afford nice toys
<godless> but scraping by on a few hours of work a week and a fleet of wheezing p3's has its upside too :)
<Jester45> how old are you?
<godless> 27
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> im 15 so i dont work
<godless> Yeah I had hot-shit computers when I was your age too :) living with the parents has its perks
<godless> Incident;y, if anybody catches me saying 'when I was your age' again, feel free to euthanize me
<Jester45> yea my parents said as long as my grades stay up i get stuff
<godless> !language | godless
<godless> :/
<Jester45> lol
<spasticteapot> Anyone else here got Murrine working? The .deb package of murrine-configurator seems not to be working.
<Jester45> sill going at that
<spasticteapot> Hmm...
<Jester45> did you guys notive as soon as someone wanted help you all shut up
<Jester45> notice*
<godless> Jester45:  That's because I don't have anything helpful to add, and the channel doesn't need us flooding out real questions with useless chatter.
<Jester45> yea but... i just pulled you back in
<godless> Curses.
<Jester45> im so genius
<archangelpetro> nn guys :)
<Jester45> nighty night
<Jester45> dont let the cider get you
<archangelpetro> lol
<archangelpetro> i think the sleeping pills might do that ;)
<archangelpetro> haha
<godless> archangelpetro:  I admire your commitment to better living through pharmacology :)
<archangelpetro> :)
<archangelpetro> just wait till my exams are over
<Sleepy_Coder> I think I might have too much free time:  http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b100/photoricon/too_much_free_time.jpg
<archangelpetro> i'll demonstrate the beauty of chemical enhancement
<Sleepy_Coder> *forgot to paste it in this channel. :p*
<spasticteapot> Huh.
<spasticteapot> I'm currently wondering wether I should buy yet another pair of tweeters.
<spasticteapot> I have too many already of course.
<spasticteapot> But.....Tweeters!
<archangelpetro> tweeters?
<pokieo> hello
<spasticteapot> The little doohickeys that make high-frequency noises.
<pokieo> I need help
<archangelpetro> ah
<spasticteapot> Sorry....off topic, I know.
<spasticteapot> pokieo: You sure do!
<pokieo> my computer was working fine.
<pokieo> it started to overwork so I shut it down
<pokieo> when I restarted it ti would load the login
<spasticteapot> overwork?
<pokieo> yeah the the cpu would max out
<pokieo> So I would get to the login
<pokieo> it would login and then sit there
<spasticteapot> Huh.
<pokieo> I could access the different session options, when I did that I could eventually login
<spasticteapot> That's odd.
<spasticteapot> What version of Xubuntu?
<pokieo> but it would max out the cpu
<spasticteapot> Dapper, Edgy, or Feisty?
<pokieo> 7.04
<spasticteapot> Huh.
<pokieo> so I stuck in my install cd to try and recover some files
<pokieo> and when I do I get an x on some of the files
<pokieo> how do I get them?
<spasticteapot> That's odd.
<pokieo> it tells me I don't have permission
<pokieo> on and then when I rebotted later I got an error in the file system
<pokieo> and now I can even reach the login pae
<pokieo> page
<Jester45> many errors in the filesytem after a reinstall are from partly rewritten files
<Jester45> that1/2 the old is there and 1/2 the new so the filesystem errors
<spasticteapot> Oooh....reinstalls.
<spasticteapot> Word of advice - FORMAT.
<spasticteapot> And just back everything up.
<Jester45> yes you need to reformat the whole partition
<Jester45> spasticteapot: i think its a clean install  + he cant get to login screen
<spasticteapot> Huh.
<pokieo> but you see I can't back everything up
<pokieo> for some reason there is a lock on some of the files
<spasticteapot> pokieo: Well, you could try booting into Xubuntu WITHOUT the GUI.
<spasticteapot> That solves a lot of possible problems right there.
<spasticteapot> Not if you log in normally, there is'nt.
<spasticteapot> Rename your x11.org file as something else, reboot.
<pokieo> but withoutthe gui hoe do I transfer files?
<spasticteapot> pokieo: Well, they seemed to do just fine in 1987 without a GUI, eh?
<Jester45> no they didnt
<pokieo> no I hear ya
<spasticteapot> "man mv"
<Jester45> they hand scraped the data off the disc
<spasticteapot> That'll explain it.
<Jester45> man mv file
<pokieo> ha ha
<Jester45> oops
<Jester45> mv file
<spasticteapot> Jester45: Actually, that would be 1967. And it was mostly switches.
<pokieo> so I stick theubuntu cd in
<spasticteapot> Don't. Boot up normally.
<pokieo> instead of the gui install choose?
<spasticteapot> Without the CD.
<vidd> take stack 57 through 125 out of this room and take it to that room....
<spasticteapot> pokieo: You might want to use the install CD to kill your X11 folder.
<spasticteapot> That'll keep the GUI from starting up.
<spasticteapot> Then, remove it, and boot up. Log in on the command line.
<pokieo> okay well when I boot it goes through a bunch of testrs and the tlls me it can't load anything
<spasticteapot> Congradulations! You can move stuff old-school.
<pokieo> then it goes to root
<spasticteapot> ....oy vey.
<vidd> pokieo, before you do anything....
<Jester45> i would just a live cd out
<vidd> pokieo, can you do [ctrl] [alt] [f1]  to get a cli login screen?
<pokieo> thia it the error I get
<pokieo> the root files system is mounted in read only mode. Mantenance shell will nw be started
<pokieo> bash: no job control in this shell
<pokieo> the program sudo-apt get is currently not installed
<spasticteapot> You are asploded.
<spasticteapot> Sounds like everything's gotten corrupted.
<vidd> pokieo, you have any data you NEED on this drive?
<pokieo> yes  some
<spasticteapot> Uh oh.
<pokieo> is the whole drive hooped?
<spasticteapot> pokieo: Do you have a Gmail account?
<pokieo> yes
<vidd> can you get net access whith a live cd?
<spasticteapot> pokieo: Assuming you're not using the Douglas Adams distribution...yeah.
<spasticteapot> I would say that you have the data equivalent of a Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster.
<vidd> no///its WORSE
<pokieo> I am using another computer
<pokieo> is the drive toast?
<vidd> but if you put the live cd in and run it, can you get onto the internet?
<spasticteapot> vidd: Okay. You've got the data equivalent of a run-in with a Vogon Constructor Fleet.
* Sleepy_Coder goes afk
<pokieo> dont't know cus I'm on the net with this comp
<vidd> we are looking to help you save your old data
<vidd> your system is hosed
<pokieo> yeah figured
<vidd> pokieo, dial-up?
<pokieo> the desktop folder and a couple of other key folders are locked
<pokieo> no high speed
<pokieo> shaw
<pokieo> you need to reboot the modem to connect to a new computer
<vidd> pokieo, no you dont
<pokieo> only onw ip at a time
<vidd> you NEVER need to do that...no matter WHO your provider isa
<pokieo> and no router
<vidd> you need a ROUTER
<Jester45> how is it connceted: modem -> computer or modem -> router -> computer
<pokieo> yeah I had one with my adsl
<pokieo> modem to computer
<pokieo> let me try one thing
<pokieo> there is a usb connection in the bak of the modem
<vidd> so you unplug the computer then plug the other computer in, plop in the disk, boot machine
<pokieo> do you think xubuntu will recognise it as a internet connection?
<vidd> absolutely...its not VISTA or anything
<pokieo> ok one sec
<vidd> unless your running on a frame relay
<vidd> but even that shouldnt matter
* vidd works for an ISP
<Jester45> no u dont
<pokieo> I don't know it seems that when I switch the ethernet from one to the other it get a kimited connection on one unless I reset the modem
<vidd> =\
<vidd> Jester45, i do work for an ISP
<Jester45> you should thing about getting a router or switch
<pokieo> yeah
<pokieo> it's on ly list
<Jester45> vidd: i dont believe so
<Jester45> i see vidd at work it does really work for a isp and a very good worker at that
<vidd> ????
<vidd> pokieo, cable?
<pokieo> nopw
<pokieo> yep
<pokieo> yep cable
<pokieo> no to connection through usb
<vidd> your cable company must do a frame reley type authentication
<Jester45> its true
<Jester45> im sorry i will shut up
<vidd> [explicatives deleted] 
<pokieo> yean I know krappy
<pokieo> so how would gmail help me>
<spasticteapot> pokieo: Backups.
<vidd> you boot into your live cd...connect to the internet and e-mail your data files
<spasticteapot> 10mb at a time, but honestly, what's more reliable than Google's servers?
<agentnewb> I'm having trouble with xubuntu wanting to shove outdated restricted nvidia modules over my up to date ones and conflicting with each other
<agentnewb> it seems ipw3945 is also marked as restricted for reasons I have no clue about
<pokieo> oh see I can't even get some files to move becuse it says I don't have permission
<pokieo> so how could I move them to gmail if I can't copy them?
<agentnewb> nvidia-kernel-common is stuck to restricted modules for my kernel
<vidd> the live cd will give you permissions
<agentnewb> pokieo: hmm try root?
<vidd> here is what you do....
<vidd> boot the live cd...
<agentnewb> ok
<pokieo> done
<vidd> mount your broken drive
<pokieo> done
<agentnewb> got it
<pokieo> when I click a locked file says permission denied
<vidd> connect to the internet and then copy/paste your old files
<vidd> chown your drive
<vidd> ?
<vidd> can you do that from the live cd?
<pokieo> that is what I am trying from the live cd
<Pumpernickel> You can specify permissions with a umask when you mount it.
<pokieo> it's the desktop folder to be specific
<pokieo> it's loced
<Pumpernickel> chown is a bit of a kludge for that kind of thing.
<pokieo> I try to see what's there permission denied
<vidd> Pumpernickel, he needs to recover data and e-mail it to himself... can you help us help him?
* vidd needs to go to bed
<vidd> pokieo, once you save your data files, you want to do a clean install
<vidd> how much data you have to save?
<pokieo> couple of 100 mb
<agentnewb> pokieo: dude just dump the pr0n and reinstall lol
<pokieo> when
<spasticteapot> Heh.
<pokieo> i right click on permissions
<Sleepy_Coder> :<
<Sleepy_Coder> chmod > right click
<pokieo> it says owner 1000
<vidd> isnt that root?
<vidd> no...root is 0
<Sleepy_Coder> Erm....isn't root 0?
<Jester45> i though root was 1
<agentnewb> rm -Rf > chmod
<Jester45> o
<Pumpernickel> That would be the first regular user.
<Jester45> 0
<Sleepy_Coder> Root is 0....
<Pumpernickel> 1000, I mean.
<Sleepy_Coder> 1000 is the default user access level for the first account....I believe...
<Jester45> the lower the number the more permissions
<Jester45> daemons are 1
<vidd> so on the live cd...
<coldsteal> hello
<vidd> edit /etc/passwd
<Jester45> hi
<agentnewb> jester45: sup
<Pumpernickel> Err, that number is just a unique user id.
<vidd> change your user group to 1000
<Pumpernickel> It's not a permissions thing.
<pokieo> so live cd doesn't give you root?
<coldsteal> how do i look for samba shares?
<coldsteal> with this ubuntu box
<Jester45> agentnewb: hi
<coldsteal> its xubuntu btw
<Jester45> idk about the shares i liked ubuntu network -> windows -> comptuer
<agentnewb> Jester45: how do I force apt-get to install something without dependencies
<Jester45> can deluge download more than 1 torrent at a time
<agentnewb> Jester45: I don't want nvidia-kernel-common since its outdated
<Jester45> apt-get install --force packagename
<Jester45> you all most had it :)
<vidd> pokieo, when you look at the /etc/passwd list, what is your default user id?
<agentnewb> Jester45: will that install without dependencies? I mean I have them but I don't want them
<Jester45> i think
<Jester45> the only option have have used on apt-get is purge
<vidd> it is in the format {name}:x:{number}:{number}:home folder:{bin rights}
<pokieo> is that in the terminal?
<Jester45> whats the number
<agentnewb> I tried removing nvidia-kernel-common and other stuff but then it says when I install nvidia driver as root that certain sections are restricted access then xorg says an old driver is present
<vidd> do sudo mousepad /etc/passwd
<Jester45> oo
<vidd> you ARE using xubuntu?
<Jester45> sorry vidd i though you were talking about the shares
<vidd> i got a bad storm going on here....
<vidd> i might lose power
<Jester45> what region do you live in
<Jester45> i had one
<vidd> eastern PA
<agentnewb> /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko
<Jester45> PA?
<vidd> Pensylvania
<Jester45> o
<pokieo> says I am using root
<Jester45> im northern MO
<pokieo> says I am using root
<pokieo> sa
<pokieo> d
<pokieo> d
<pokieo> d
<pokieo> d
<pokieo> d
<pokieo> d
<agentnewb> pokieo: *poke*
<vidd> then if you are root, you should have god rights
<Jester45> i though Pennsylvania was PN
<agentnewb> Jester45: hehe pee 'n
<pokieo> I guess my system is super hooped
<vidd> you are the LAST user on the list...not the first
<pokieo> oh
<agentnewb> pokieo: there are ways to restrict it so even root can't go there but it would require another 0 rank account I think or your a limited root which shouldn't be the case
<Jester45> whats 104/2500
<pokieo> live session user
<vidd> what are the number sets after the X?
<vidd> should be something like 1001:1001
<pokieo> 999:999
<vidd> change them to 1000:1000
<vidd> save
<vidd> viola! you now own those files
<pokieo> nope now can't find the login shell
<spasticteapot> Anyone know how to set Sun Java as the default Java?
<Jester45> spasticteapot: install it, sun-java6-jre
<Jester45> or java5-whateveryouneed
<vidd> hmmm
<spasticteapot> I installed it.
<vidd> then change it back....
<pokieo> can't even access the termianl now
<vidd> then we need ya to reboot the live cd
<vidd> its save to power off and power on... if yoiu have to
* Jester45 suggest a reinstall or upload to the internet
<vidd> we are TRYING to get him to be ABLE to upload to the internet
<Jester45> anyone know how to remove the home filesystem  trash icons off the desktop
<vidd> pokieo, let me know when your up
<Jester45> he cant even read them?
<vidd> nope
<vidd> can you restart x and get a login screen on the live cd?
* vidd never uses it
<pokieo> still loading
<pokieo> do I start with the kernel
<vidd> the live cd
<pokieo> second option?
<Sleepy_Coder> Why is Digg dying? 0.o
<vidd> start or install
<pokieo> safe graphics mode
<pokieo> does it mater
<vidd> your getting this on the live cd now?
<pokieo> options to boot
<pokieo> start or install
<vidd> start or install
<pokieo> start in safe graphics mode
<vidd> sure
<pokieo> install with driver update cd
<vidd> you want "start or install"
<pokieo> had that one before
<pokieo> doh
<vidd> dont mind me...i need sleep
<pokieo> that's okay
<vidd> basically...what ya need to do is mount your drive
<vidd> set the umount to 022
<vidd> that should make the whole drive readable
<pokieo> it;s already there
<vidd> can you READ it?
<pokieo> yes but not all of it
<vidd> grab any text file off it and see if you can READ it
<vidd> what can you NOT read?
<vidd> can you read your data files that you eed typo save?
<vidd> dang fat fingers!
<pokieo> desktop again
<pokieo> etc
<pokieo> but others okay
<vidd> -so where are your data files @?
<vidd> in the desktop?
<pokieo> just a couple key files I had there
<Jester45> !meeting
<vidd> for now, e-mail the ones you CAN get to your g-mail account
<pokieo> I've moved them to my ipod
<vidd> id give ya some FTP space, but i might lose power any minute
<vidd> there ya go
<vidd> for the files you cant get to....
<pokieo> hooped
<pokieo> ??
<pokieo> I guess
<vidd> open a terminal and cd to that folder
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<vidd> you want to use sudo to copy those files to another directory
<vidd> that SHOULD chown them to the new directory's group
<pokieo> how do you browse back folders in the terminal
<vidd> then you should be able to copy them to your ipod like the rest
<vidd> cd /file/directory/name/
<vidd> for example:
<vidd> cd /home vidd/Desktop/
<pokieo> permission denied
<vidd> or... cd /[mounted drive]  {enter} cd [folderA]  {enter} cd [folderB]  {enter}
<vidd> hmmm....
<vidd> then enable root:
<vidd> sudo passwd
<vidd> [new root password] 
<vidd> [new root password] 
<vidd> then su       {this makes you root}
<vidd> [new root password] 
<Jester45> night vidd and pokieo and others
<vidd> then you should be able to cd to the desired folders
<vidd> night Jester45
<pokieo> yessssssssssssssssssssssssss
<pokieo> I can see desktop
<vidd> all data recovered?
<pokieo> how do I copy it?
<vidd> cp *.* /destination/file/folder/
<vidd> *.* means all files; all types
<vidd> just like windows stole from UNIX
<vidd> now remember...click and drag copies ownership and rights as well as the file... su cp and sudo cp chown as well
<vidd>                 or am i mistaken?
<goblox> hello
<vidd> what's up goblox
<goblox> how goes it?
<vidd> it goes
<vidd> pokieo, all data saved?
<goblox> I'm wondering....how to disable gxine from starting automatically, anytime I put a cd or dvd in the drive
<vidd> turn off autoload
<goblox> ahh...ok....
<vidd> or choose a different program to autoload
<goblox> where do I find that?
<vidd> in thunar i believe
<vidd> this autoload is new to me...and i like it...so i never tried to disable it
<goblox> ahh...ok I think I found it...under Volume Management actually
<vidd> there ya go
<vidd> now i know to help the next guy
<pokieo> can you have spaces in directory names?
<goblox> thanks
<pokieo> my Ipod is MUSIC HUB
<vidd> pokieo, no
<vidd> use tab autocomplete
<pokieo> where?
<vidd> or copy it to a folder you already click and dragged from
<pokieo> ah yes
<vidd> tab auto completre is a cool linux feature that lets you start to type something, and you hit tab and the rest of it comes up...or hit it twice and it displays all possibilities
<vidd> all your files get to where ya want them yet?
<pokieo> nice working
<pokieo> thanks
<pokieo> you roock
<pokieo> !!!!
<pokieo> yay
<pokieo> Vidd is a God
<vidd> is it safe for me to go to bed now?
<vidd> XD
<goblox> sleep well....and thanks again
<vidd> pokieo, im a mythical creature used to enslave billions of ppl since the dawn of time and as an excuse to start wars and genocide?
<vidd> gee....thanks
<vidd> i think
<goblox> aha!
<vidd> but are you good? pokieo ?
<goblox> pokieo seemed satisfied with the support you provided
<vidd> once your files are nicely secure you can format and reinstall
<vidd> i hope my anti-theology didnt offend him
* vidd iss off to bed
<goblox> nighters
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> anyone know how to get a bttv driver to load on startup
<odat> ?
<crimsun> can you provide more context to the question?  It's pretty vague currently.
<pokieo> thanks
<pokieo> for the support
<pokieo> got some of the files
<mlocker> Hi !
<mlocker> I want to help !
<domenic> hello
<domenic> im having troubles getting videos and mp3s to play
<domenic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<domenic> i have looked at that page, but there is no "Applications->Add/Remove"  what is the xubuntu method of doing this?
<BFTD> hi
<BFTD> I'm trying to set up this fibre server with Xubuntu...anyone wanna help out?
<BFTD> crimsun? TheSheep?
<CaT[tm] > is there a xubuntu cd rsync mirror that has actual cds on it?
<crimsun> err, do you mean isos?
<crimsun> and if so, which isos do you seek?
<CaT[tm] > xubuntu ones that I can cron an rsync job for and not have to bother updating the local mirror for manually.
<BFTD> Fibre channel array
<H264> hi
<H264> quick question...
* CaT[tm]  grumbly wishes it was part of ubuntu-releases. everyone has that mirrored (well almost) and I could just mirror off them...
<H264> how big should my /boot partition be?
<CaT[tm] > when I used to make them Il ike 128m so I could keep a good cache of kernels. it can be as little as 10meg though.
<keyvin> H264: I always make mine ~100 megs
<keyvin> In case I feel like having 20 kernels or something
<CaT[tm] > :)
<H264> heh
<H264> I have enough room...
<H264> and that partition will work for all my linux installs?
<CaT[tm] > yes, if you don't use modules.
<H264> (if/when I add them)
<H264> modules?
<CaT[tm] > or if all your linux installs wind up using the exact same kernels.
<keyvin> and grub configs...
<keyvin> you don't *need* a boot partition
<keyvin> really
<H264> hmm
<H264> so what should I do?
<crimsun> CaT[tm] : I'd check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<keyvin> If your going to be installing tons of other linux distros just to play around, I'd almost reccommend just using vmware or qemu
<crimsun> CaT[tm] : I'm querying a mirror admin ATM for potential rsync service [but no guarantees] 
<BFTD> ?
<Myrtti> CaT[tm] : wget should work as good as rsync
<BFTD> I never liked boot partitions
<Myrtti> n'est pas
<H264> oh, hi BFTD
<BFTD> hi H264
<CaT[tm] > crimsun: cool. hope you get it. I don't mind getting the isos a day or so after the release so I prefer not to hit the central release point for them.
<CaT[tm] > myrtti: wont preserve symlinks unfortunately. (afaik - might via ftp but *Shrug*)
<crimsun> CaT[tm] : err, do you mean the release ISOs?  Those are mirrored.
<CaT[tm] > crimsun: where?
<crimsun> the download page from xubuntu.org lists some
<H264> the ISOs for what?
<CaT[tm] > crimsun: I've not found a single mirror that has xubuntu and I've tried about 20.
<CaT[tm] > crimsun: rsync-wise.
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> try mirror.anl.gov.
<crimsun> you may have to manually cross-reference on LP's archivemirrors page to find one, but it's not much legwork.
<H264> just torrent Xubuntu.ISO... torrent is very fast :)
<H264> (or am I not getting the big picture?)
<crimsun> he likely has a specific requirement, and thus the rsync.
<crimsun> for instance, I can rsync from work but I can't torrent.
<H264> hmm
<CaT[tm] > crimsun: nice but hmmm. are symlinks involved there?
<crimsun> CaT[tm] : quite probably.
<crimsun> a bit busy ATM
<CaT[tm] > well time to give it a shot and see which foot bleeds
<CaT[tm] > ah
<CaT[tm] > well I guess I'll see tomorrow if symlinks are in use. if not then that'll be rather annoying.
<H264> installing... if I have any troubles then count on me coming back for help
<H264> thanks :)
<keyvin> So. I guess the real question on all of our minds is: How hard is it to make decent tasting curry
<keyvin> ?
* grazie can honestly say that question has never crossed his mind
<grazie> crimsun: any ideas on how I can config the volume control in TvTime to map to the correct sound card channel? At the moment the TvTime volume control has no effect.
<odat> what is the proc directory for?
<BFTD> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<odat> BFTD, is it for like settings?
<BFTD> not sure
<BFTD> google it
<BFTD> @google /proc
<BFTD> Seveas what program is the bot?
<keyvin> proc exposes all sorts of nifty kernel options to you
<keyvin> its the linux equivelant of sysctl
<keyvin> options and informations
<keyvin> *information
<keyvin> Rather than having to use pesky, troublesome low level C routines to get the information
<keyvin> or change kernel options
<keyvin> The developers opted to expose them as part of the file system
<grazie> crimsun: or anyone else with ideas. Actually, the above was the wrong question. The TvTime volume control is mapped to Line, but adjusting the level has no effect. However, adjusting Line2 level does change the volume even though the input signal is plugged into Line. Is the alsa config wrong or is the driver not working correctly with this sound card (Creative Audigy2 Pro)?
<grazie> Creative Audigy2 Platinum Pro  ^^
<eirik> Is it possible to have different background-images in different workspaces in xubuntu feisty?
<kalikiana> eirik, Nope.
<h3sp4wn> eirik: it if you use e17 as your window manager
<h3sp4wn> s/it/it is
<kalikiana> Meh, who's using enlightement anyway :P
<h3sp4wn> More people than you might think
* grazie raises hand :)
<grazie> kalikiana: or h3sp4wn: You guys any goods with sound? I've not been able to sort my channel inputs problem above
<grazie> I'll repost
<grazie> The TvTime volume control is mapped to Line, but adjusting the level has no effect. However, adjusting Line2 level does change the volume even though the input signal is plugged into Line. Is the alsa config wrong or is the driver not working correctly with this sound card (Creative Audigy2 Pro)?
<grazie> Unfortunately I've got to go out...bbl
<kalikiana> grazie, I have a working sound server but I can't really say I knew much about it. :/
<kalikiana> ciao!
<grazie> ciao kalikiana ...actually it's a Creative Audigy2 Platinum Pro
<kalikiana> h3sp4wn, I wonder why one would prefer e17 over xfce (or xfwm4)?
<kalikiana> hi Merchelo
<Merchelo> hello
<h3sp4wn> kalikiana: I prefer it for the most part (Looks quite nice still as fast as xfce) but it has a few annoying things about it
<h3sp4wn> Mostly engage has been broken for ages so there is no decent systray
<Merchelo> is there such a thing as a defrag util in linux ?
<Merchelo> for ntfs, or fat32
<sulle> suuuuuuuuuuuup ?
<squirrelpimp> hi
<squirrelpimp> what's the best way to have thunderbird make an icon blink somewhere in xubuntu? any special plugin as there seem to be many in apt-cache search
<Merchelo> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<squirrelpimp> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<squirrelpimp> :)
<squirrelpimp> but my links already openin firefox
<squirrelpimp> :)
<squirrelpimp> however i'd like to have some notification but theres lots of choice and some simple guidance would be nice
<squirrelpimp> :)
<vidd> squirrelpimp, you looking for a "you got spam" type icon?
<squirrelpimp> yeah, kinda
<squirrelpimp> but i don't get spam
<squirrelpimp> my filter catches 50-100 per day
<vidd> want me to fix that? lol
* TheSheep slaps vidd with a Bayesian filter
<squirrelpimp> it works pretty well, i wondern when all the others will come yelling "wheres my ham"
<squirrelpimp> :)
<vidd> squirrelpimp, how about mail notification?
<vidd> mail-notification
<squirrelpimp> ok, i'll try that
<squirrelpimp> is it an extra program i launch which is to go in autostart
<vidd> not sure...the discription doesnt say
<vidd> hmmm...how do i know which php apps i need for my server....there are so many!
<TheSheep> vidd: well, the best way is usually to start with what do you want to serve?
<CaT[tm] > you need the ones that do the things you want done
<vidd> web sites that might include cgi and php scripts
<CaT[tm] > my recommendation would be to install things as they are required.
<TheSheep> vidd: then I don't think you need any special php apps
<vidd> just php5?
<CaT[tm] > start with the basics and then build on that as need be
<TheSheep> vidd: and mod_php for apache
<CaT[tm] > or suphp if you are serving websites for multiple users and like security.
<TheSheep> or lighttpd and php as a fastcgi app if you like fast things :)
<CaT[tm] > :)
<TheSheep> CaT[tm] : so you make excavators and bulldozers? :)
<CaT[tm] > thesheep: awooka? :)
<CaT[tm] > thesheep: oh
<CaT[tm] > thesheep: hah
* CaT[tm]  should've got that sooner :)
<TheSheep> I like yellow
<CaT[tm] > me too. my yellow socks rock :)
<vidd> what is php-pear?
<TheSheep> vidd: it's a pear implementation for php
<vidd> it was recomended when i installed libapache2-mod-php5 but not required
<vidd> should i add it?
<TheSheep> vidd: are you going to be using it?
<TheSheep> vidd: you can always add it when requested
<vidd> its more of a question of "with the ppl putting up sites need me to have it"
<TheSheep> vidd: bah, wrong, sorry
<TheSheep> vidd: pear is "PHP Extension and Application Repository"
<CaT[tm] > vidd: no
<vidd> CaT[tm] , TheSheep ty
<CaT[tm] > vidd: the question is, when they put up a site and find they need something can they ask you to install it?
<TheSheep> vidd: I confused it with some RPC stuff
<CaT[tm] > vidd: seriously. just install things as actually needed.
<vidd> TheSheep, no problem
<TheSheep> vidd: http://pear.php.net/
<CaT[tm] > vidd: that way you have less crud to deal with
<vidd> now if i could just get some test data....
<TheSheep> every package comes with additional bugs
<CaT[tm] > and a greater chance of security holes
<CaT[tm] > the less you have the less chance of a hole
<vidd> ic....
<CaT[tm] > which is why I start with the barest minimum+ssh installed and build up from there.
<CaT[tm] > it means that I only have to look after the stuff that actually needs to be there
<vidd> yeah...thats what i did
<vidd> then i added proftpd....then apache
<vidd> now i need a sample web site
<vidd> =\
<TheSheep> echo '<html><body>Hello world!</body></html>' > index.html
<TheSheep> vidd: here you go :)
<vidd> i was thinking something a touch more ....robust
<TheSheep> vidd: can't get much more robust than that
<CaT[tm] > it lacks... cows.
<vidd> you mean LESS robust
<TheSheep> I mean more sturdy and foolproof
<CaT[tm] > cows are sturdy... except when they're asleep.
<TheSheep> CaT[tm] : or when they ate too much
<TheSheep> CaT[tm] : some explode
<vidd> i need something that shows that off whats installed...
<CaT[tm] > thesheep: must remember to put canvas behind some cows. make millions
<vidd> where problems might come up that need to be fixed...that sort of thing
<vidd> TheSheep, you make web sites,,,,got any example sites i can use??
<vidd> like "demo" sites?
<CaT[tm] > www.cow.org
* vidd wonders if anyone ever made an "example.com" web site
<TheSheep> echo '<? phpinfo(); ?>' > index.php
<TheSheep> vidd: example.com is ownded by Microsoft
<TheSheep> owned
<TheSheep> ah, no, sorry, these were the exmaple ip numbers
<TheSheep> exmaple.com is reserved
<vidd> TheSheep, not the domain... like an open source example collection of web pages for educationa \l uses
<TheSheep> vidd: sure, just grab any tutorial
<TheSheep> vidd: php.info has a few
<TheSheep> um, sorry
<TheSheep> php.net
<vidd> was going to say...php.info is in german (i think)
<TheSheep> http://pl.php.net/links.php
<ReFoxed> hello everyone I was wondering if anyone could help me for some reason my xfce4-terminal has stopped responding and will not execute at all, any idea at all?
<ReFoxed> las thing iw as doing was playing around with my xorg.conf to install my 3rd monitor
<ReFoxed> though i don think they are related
<vinze> Have you tried logging in to an xfterm version and running xfce4-terminal from there?
<vinze> So you could see what the output was?
<ReFoxed> i'll give it a shot
<ReFoxed> Failed to execute default Terminal Emulator.
<ReFoxed> Input/output error.
<vinze> I'm afraid I can't help you there... Sorry :(
<ReFoxed> it's ok
<ReFoxed> i might see if i can get eth gnome one going and then remove the files if it doesnt work
<vinze> OK
<ReFoxed> nope
<ReFoxed> not that aswell, must be something deep rooted
<vinze> Gnome's terminal didn't work too?
<ReFoxed> indeed
<vinze> Now that's weird...
<ReFoxed> all the other binaries excute
<ReFoxed> like xfce4-mixer and such
<ReFoxed> i might be due a wipe of a system anyway
<jgamio> hi I was using the biTtorrent when I wanted to close it . didnt close . How could I close the app is not responding i looked the process manager but is not there
<vinze> Press Ctrl+Alt+Esc
<vinze> Then click the unresponsive window
<jgamio> vinze: thank you i dint know that
<vinze> It's one of the coolest features of Linux :D
<jgamio> yes is great
<jgamio> but this kill the process ?
<vinze> I believe it does
<maxamillion> vinze: well its more of the whole "userspace != system" concept ... so that if a userspace application were to hang, crash, etc. then it doesn't effect the actual system ... just the user space
<gothenburg> omh
<gothenburg> omg*
<maxamillion> jgamio: yes, its called "xkill"
<maxamillion> gothenburg: yes?
<vinze> If not, you can also try Applications->System->Process Manager
<gothenburg> many peoples here :P
<vinze> Little activity ;)
<jgamio> I use to use the Process Manager but wasnt there
<maxamillion> vinze: "sudo aptitude install htop" "htop" <---cli process management application of domination :)
<vinze> maxamillion, yeah, you're right
<vinze> :P
* vinze is GUI addict :P
* maxamillion enjoys a fair mix of both
<gothenburg> htop is nice
<maxamillion> gothenburg: yup yup ... i made a post to debian-administration the day after i found out about it ... thought it was an awesome app
<jgamio> maxamillion: where can i read about the terminal apps
<vinze> What do you mean with "read about"?
<gothenburg> like top
<vinze> You mean instructions?
<jgamio> I want to learn how to use my terminal I am new I just want to get information
<vinze> Type "man top"
<vinze> In the terminal
<jgamio> i ok man mean the help for the command
<gothenburg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<gothenburg> here you have
<gothenburg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jgamio> i know the basic but i wish be far
<maxamillion> jgamio: it really depends on what you want to do with it ... i mean, you can technically do everything in the terminal you can in a gui (accept 3d of course_
<maxamillion> )*
<jgamio> for example the other day i use e2label where this come from
<jgamio> is not something like this are all the app ??
<maxamillion> jgamio: like ... for irc i use irssi (www.irssi.org), for process management i use htop (http://htop.sf.net), and i use svn/bzr alot, i compile in the command line and i even use vim for coding sometimes (http://vim.org) .... (disclaimer: all those url's are from memory so they might not be right)
<maxamillion> jgamio: there are far too many cli applications to just have a list of them kept somewhere
<abd> hello all
<abd> audacious play .rm(real media files) ?
<jgamio> i working in mine i have a diary about the new thinks and command
<vinze> Hey
<maxamillion> abd: i dont think it will
<maxamillion> abd: buuuut, i could be wrong ... try it out :)
<h3sp4wn> abd: mplayer will
* maxamillion bets vlc would
<abd> than , which soft do it ?
<h3sp4wn> abd: you need to just get the link from inside the .ra
<abd> mplayer , is not a video player ?
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: vlc plays .wmv on amd64 .... no other app can do that :D
<h3sp4wn> sorry the ram sorry
<vinze> Who knows of a video editor that supports Ogg Theora?
<vinze> Preferably GTK
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: the drm laced ones ?
<vinze> I only need to cut off a part
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: probably not :(
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: I think my mplayer can play wmv (I will test it out)
<h3sp4wn> (on amd64)
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: i haven't tested extensively, just found a .wma link to some vid on a video game site and thought i would try it out
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: oh ... i thought mplayer needed the win32 codec
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: Most stuff is native
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: ah, good to know
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: i have both installed :)
<h3sp4wn> (I have no idea what the w32codecs actually does for mplayer as it seems to play anything here)
<maxamillion> just generally prefer vlc because i can use it on any platform
<maxamillion> nice
* vinze desperately wants to edit his screencast :(
<vinze> Gotta go, bye
* maxamillion desperately wants to be done writting this compiler
<archangelpetro> kalikiana, what language is catfish written in again?
<archangelpetro> hehe maxamillion how's it going?
<archangelpetro> python :) ahh
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: going well, still writing my compiler ... i got an extension from the prof
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: its due tomorrow instead of today :P
<archangelpetro> hehe :D
<archangelpetro> nice one
<archangelpetro> i have 3 assignments for friday :P
<archangelpetro> but i handed my dissertation in :)
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: that's good
<abd> mplayer did it poorly
<archangelpetro> hehe )
<maxamillion> abd: why not just get realplayer?
<archangelpetro> these next assignments are ok, the graphics one i have to write themarching cubes algorithm..
<archangelpetro> kalikiana,  may i msg you?
<abd> I'm trying VLC now if I find it bad I'll not hesitate wz it
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: can't say i am familiar with that algo
<maxamillion> abd: okies
* maxamillion hopes vlc works because realplayer annoys him
<archangelpetro> hehe
<archangelpetro> it sucks, im not overly familiar with it either :P
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: heh ... well good luck to you
<archangelpetro> ty ;)
<archangelpetro> u 2
<archangelpetro> :)
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: thankies
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: i am mostly done, just getting i/o routines working in assembly and then managing nesting of loops and if statements and all will be well
<archangelpetro> ;)
<archangelpetro> sounds intense :P
<archangelpetro> i have an assignment
<archangelpetro> wheere i have to create a program that represents artificial life
<maxamillion> uhhhh... yeah
<maxamillion> no
<maxamillion> i am not a big fan of AI
<maxamillion> i think the machine should do what i tell it to and nothing more ... the smarter the machine gets, the dumber the general population gets .... now creating more useful interfaces is a positive thing because that just makes the learning curve lesser but the machine will still only do what it is told
<archangelpetro> hehe
<archangelpetro> AI is the next generation of computing
<archangelpetro> it will be
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: yeah, which is why i will be that guy at the software company they call "the dinosaur" who will still be using a mouse and keyboard while everyone else is making strang hand motions at sensors
<archangelpetro> hehe
<archangelpetro> im gonna make skynet :)
<maxamillion> strange*
<maxamillion> and i will hack it
<archangelpetro> ;)
<archangelpetro> and make it annihilate mankind?
<archangelpetro> :P
<maxamillion> that's another thing about AI ... its not secure ... to make an entire computing platform based on AI is a massive security hole because no longer does someone have to actually know anything about how the program works or figure out an exploit ... they can simply "trick the computer" into doing what they wnt
<archangelpetro> true :D
<archangelpetro> i really hate feisty
<archangelpetro> it does stuff it's not supposed to
<archangelpetro> i'm gonna reformat this partition and install another unix
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: install debian etch, that's what i run at home
<archangelpetro> workstation?
<maxamillion> huh?
<archangelpetro> is it a server or a workstation?
<archangelpetro> ur machine at home
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: uhmm... just a desktop, so "workstation"
<archangelpetro> debian is kinda sweet tbh :P
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: i've been a debian user for the better part of a decade now
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: i concider ubuntu "a debian" ... just a child distro spin off
<archangelpetro> :)
<archangelpetro> where are you from?
<archangelpetro> oh wait
<archangelpetro> ive asked before
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: but i got tired of the Universe repo containing broke packages
<archangelpetro> nvm :)
<archangelpetro> for ubuntu?
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdamMiller <---me
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: yeah, debian doesn't have a branch called universe
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: they have main, contrib, and non-free
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: which is ubuntu's main, universe, and multiverse
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: are you aware of how ubuntu started?
<gerbiljuice> quick question: why am i unable to access my usb flash drive nor change permissions on it to allow me to read & write?
<archangelpetro> not really no
<archangelpetro> tbh
<archangelpetro> i think i lack some of the basics of linux/unix that i need :P
<archangelpetro> and of course
<maxamillion> gerbiljuice: i'm really not sure ... you should have full read/write to a usb drive
<maxamillion> archangelpetro: lets move to #xubuntu-offtopic
<archangelpetro> Java is my strongest language.. and C/Perl my next best
<archangelpetro> but C++.. i really need to learn
<archangelpetro> ok
<gerbiljuice> maxamillion: nevermind, simply unplugging it and plugging it back in seems to have solved itself
<maxamillion> gerbiljuice: awesome
<kalikiana> archangelpetro, You wanted to talk to me?
<archangelpetro> iyea
<archangelpetro> can i msg you?
<kalikiana> Sure. :)
<ReFoxed> hello I came on here about an hour ago, turned out to be a xinerama bug :P
<maxamillion> ReFoxed: well atleast you tracked down the issue :)
<ReFoxed> hehe yeah
<ReFoxed> just chopped up my xorg bit by bit
<ReFoxed> till i found the error
<grazie> h3sp4wn: Been having lots of unexplained lockups and resets for sometime (about 1 or 2 a day) on x86 and I've not been able to resolve the problem. However, on Saturday I removed a KVM switch and I've not had a single problem since. Doesn't seem likely to me, but do you think the KVM switch couild have been the source of the problem?
<h3sp4wn> grazie: I have never heard of it before
<grazie> h3sp4wn: me neither....googling gives nothing...but 4/5 days without problems seems more than a coincidence to me
<h3sp4wn> grazie: Is the kvm switch old or new ?
<darrend> any recommendations for a music player that doesn't fall in to this list: amarok, gmusicbrowser, quodlibet, bmp  ?
<h3sp4wn> darrend: opencubicplayer
<darrend> apart from amarok, none of them read all my collection.  Don't really want the kde libs on my box either
<darrend> h3sp4wn: thx.  I'll try that next.
<grazie> h3sp4wn: 3 years old...haven't checked for a firmware update for a while. It also shares the audio channel.
<mscdex> i have a question, where are the xfce settings stored at? I recently tried to fire up beryl (was working fine so many times before and just decided to enable it one day and then poof) and all the panel applets are gone
<kalikiana> mscdex, ~/.config/xfce
<mscdex> strange, all of the applet settings files are in ~/.config/xfce4/panel, but there's nothing in between the <items></items> in the panels.xml for the old panels listed in there
<darrend> h3sp4wn: ok, ocp looks cool - I like the console display, but the wife isn't going to go for it :)  I need something that can be navigated by a keyboard-phobe I think
<grazie> h3sp4wn: Not sure yet, but I think the KVM swicth is sending signals that the x86 kernel doesn't handle very well. http://www.adder.com/main.asp?id=508_2077_23668&mode=Specification
<odat> hi everyone
<h3sp4wn> Hello
<odat> need help getting line-in sound working again
<odat> hi everyone
<grazie> odat: you looked at your mixer?
<grazie> bbl
<h3sp4wn> odat: in alsamixer you can use m to mute and unmute channels
<gothenburg> hmm
<gothenburg> shit :(
<odat> h3sp4wn, it was actually the number of channels that was stopping it from working
<odat> gothenburg, whats wrong?
<gothenburg> beryl
<gothenburg> when i'll start beryl and types "beryl-manager" X reboots :D
<TheSheep> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<predaeus> !language > gothenburg
<gothenburg> :o
<TheSheep> that too :)
<predaeus> g
<TheSheep> next :)
<gothenburg> what did i wrong?
<predaeus> no cursing, keep it family friendly here please
<TheSheep> gothenburg: try at #ubuntu-effects, they know more about beryl stuff, if they don't help, we can try to think of something else
<gothenburg> man fr damp p engelska jkla engelsmn som uppfan det sprket..
<TheSheep> we are not englishmen
<odat> i am trying to figure out how to use the /proc directory for settings
<odat> anyone familiar with /proc
<TheSheep> odat: how owuld you like to use it?
<TheSheep> odat: it gives you various information about kernel and processes
<TheSheep> odat: some kernel or kernel module settings can be also modified through it
<odat> TheSheep, I am trying to get the vicam module to accept some brightness settings
<TheSheep> odat: then thre is probably some file somehwere in /proc that you need to modify -- that is, put the number in it
<odat> TheSheep, would it be possible to set parameters for the vicam module through the modprobe options file
<TheSheep> odat: no idea, probably yes
<odat> TheSheep, because i read statements like this but not sure what to do with them
<odat> The two easily adjustable parameters are gain and shutter.
<odat> 
<odat> echo "shutter=100" >/proc/video/vicam/video0 sets the shutter to 1/100sec
<odat> 
<odat> echo "gain=128" >/proc/video/vicam/video0 sets the gain to 128/255.
<TheSheep> odat: ok, so what's the question again?
<odat> TheSheep, i want to be able to adjust the brightness on my webcam which uses the vicam module
<odat> ?
<TheSheep> odat: just look at the module's documentation to see whet parameter you need to change, and yse the same technique as for shutter or gain
<darrend> hmm. something's causing music players to hang.  how would I find out what?  running them from the console turns up nothing of interest.  happened now with quodlibet, muine and gmusicplayer.
<darrend> sound itself seems ok in other apps that access /dev/dsp
<TheSheep> darrend: try running them with strace
<darrend> just tried aplay too, that hangs
<darrend> ok, the command "strace aplay ~/somefile.wav" stops running with the last line being..
<darrend> semop(23003138, 0xbf85b10e, 2
<darrend> no closing )
<darrend> prior to that is:
<darrend> semctl(23003138, 0, IPC_64|IPC_SET, 0xbf85b038) = -1 EPERM (Operation not permitted)
<TheSheep> so, it waits for some other process to free semaphor, it seems
<darrend> does that help?
<darrend> ah hang on.. aplay failed because I forgot to kill muine
<darrend> now aplay works fine
<odat> TheSheep, there is no documentatin
<TheSheep> odat: well, there are always the sources...
<odat> TheSheep, it really stinks because the camera works its just way to dark
<TheSheep> odat: you can try guessing too :)
<darrend> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<darrend> last few lines of strace are here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18851/ when muine hangs
<darrend> then I have to sigkill it
<odat> TheSheep, thats the thing i'm not ever sure where to start guessing
<TheSheep> odat: try echo "brightness=100" >/proc/video/vicam/video0
<TheSheep> odat: also, looking at the contents of the files in /proc/video/vicam may give you some insights
<odat> TheSheep, thats just it that file doesn't exist
<TheSheep> eh?
<TheSheep> darrend: futex is a kind of lock too, used for resource locking to prevent two processes using the same thing at a time
<odat> TheSheep, that proc locations doesn't exist
<darrend> TheSheep: yeah, I gather.  So how do I find the pid of whatever might be locking whatever resource is under contention??
<TheSheep> odat: then how did you change the shutter or gain?
<TheSheep> darrend: 'ipcs'
<odat> TheSheep, I haven't changed anything I'm just reading posts that refer to stuff like that
<TheSheep> darrend: you can also remove them with ipcrm
<odat> ?
<morikawa> hi all
<darrend> TheSheep: thx.  ipcs seems to return the same data whether the music player is running or not.  And if it is running, whether it is currently hung or not.
<darrend> ipcrm with any given key that shows me as the owner appears to have little effect, in that immediately after running it, ipcs shows it in the list again
<odat> TheSheep, any ideas?
<morikawa> hi, who install based x86_64? Solve the problem with JRE?
<darrend> argh!
<h3sp4wn> morikawa: what is the problem with it ? (no plugin ?)
<darrend> ok, sorted.  It was someone else's semaphore array..
<darrend> music's back now.  Hope the other person's session is ok
<darrend> (well actually I don't care)
<darrend> thanks TheSheep
<maxamillion> morikawa: there isn't a problem with the JRE in x86_64
<h3sp4wn> the only problem is there is no browser plugin
<maxamillion> oh .. i never do the browser plugin
<odat> h3sp4wn, know anything about the vicam module?
<h3sp4wn> No idea
<grazie> darrend: semaspore array? intrigued..please tell more
<darrend> grazie: man ipcs
<darrend> I only just found this out from TheSheep
<morikawa> malnilion_, that's it, no good news about this right? I make a chroot, but it's like stranger... thnks
<grazie> darrend: know a bit about semaphores...I was just interested to know how someone else's was screwing your system
<grazie> oops..sorry for language
<darrend> ah.. another user on the same box
<darrend> my guess is (since I was ripping a cd earlier) that some application popped up in their session when I inserted the CD and also decided to hog the sound device in the process
<darrend> I'm guessing this since I killed a gxine process earlier that was owned by this user
<darrend> gxine has now been summarily removed with prejudice from this box
<grazie> you were both logged on or was there some zombie process?
<darrend> both logged on
<darrend> (brb)
<odat> where do i get the Gtk2::MozEmbed module
<TheSheep> odat: paerl?
<TheSheep> perl?
<odat> TheSheep, for gmusicbrowser
<odat> ?
<TheSheep> no idea
<Jester45> is it possible to kill a zombied command>
<TheSheep> Jester45: no, but it uses practically no resources
<Jester45> the resources arnt my problem
<TheSheep> Jester45: tell me more about your problem then
<Jester45> its xfmedia and when one instance zombies the others stop playing
<Jester45> the only why to fix this is a reboot
<TheSheep> Jester45: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<Jester45> o and
<Jester45> i allways wondered why compiz has gnome dependacies
<Jester45> and hi TheSheep its been a while
<odat> who in here using gmusicbrowser?
<Jester45> wow init is smart
<Jester45> odat: i tried it
<odat> Jester45, just tried?
<Jester45> last week
<Jester45> it wasnt my cup of coffee
<Jester45> well i will be right back i need music back
<Jester45> how can i check what bit the audio output is, i have a 24bit card but it doesnt ssound the same in linux
<Jester45> also allmost all the bass is gone how could i add some
* limetang is now away. Reason: Sleeping. Current time: 22:54:57
<TheSheep> limetang: you think you could disable that script?
<limetang> Sorry, TheSheep, I didn't realise ame would send the message over all servers,
<TheSheep> limetang: no problem, it would just be annoying if we all had them :)
<keb> how can i see what command is associated with a menu item?
<TheSheep> keb: look into associated file in /usr/share/applications/
<keb> thanks that worked
<keb> it would be nice if, for a given window i could see what command had launched it
<TheSheep> keb: you can check that with ps auxwww
<TheSheep> actually only one of thse options is needed, but I forgot which :)
<BFTD> !!
<keb> probly one of the w's
<TheSheep> keb: but which one? %)
<BFTD> ?
<TheSheep> BFTD: @
<BFTD> i'm confused
<TheSheep> BFTD: it shows
<BFTD> :P
<keb> ps shows me all the processes, but does not tell me how one particular window was launched if i have several similar ones open
<keb> how do i match up the window and the command?
<TheSheep> keb: I don't think there even exists a connection
<TheSheep> keb: you see, obe command can launch several windows, and one window can be affected by several commands...
<keb> true
<keb> i would have to be running some kind of X debugger i guess
<keb> anyway, my initial problem was how to get a terminal launcher onto the panel, and that is solved ^.^
#xubuntu 2007-05-03
<TheSheep> keb: you could have just made a launcher on the desktop and dragged it :)
<TheSheep> keb: the desktop launcher creator has autocompletion based on these .desktop files
<keb> well the problem was what command to put into the launcher
<keb> *figuring out what
<spasticteapot> Anyone here been able to get Murrine running under Xubuntu Feisty?
<TheSheep> keb: you'd type 'term' and it would show you a list, with icons and all :)
<TheSheep> spasticteapot: sure, it's in the repos
<keb> TheSheep greeat, but when using a gui i would normally expect an entirely visual process for such tasks, e.g. drag from menu to panel ;)
<TheSheep> keb: it's all under heavy development still
<keb> and probly in the heavy gui called gnome desktop
<spasticteapot> TheSheep: You can install it, but it won't necessarily do anything without murrine-configurator.
<TheSheep> keb: in fact, the interfaces for creating a desktop launcher and panel launcher are different just because they are still being developed
<keb> ah ok
<spasticteapot> It's like adding point-and-click functionality without a mouse.
<TheSheep> spasticteapot: it works, you just need some murrine themes from gnome-look.org
<TheSheep> spasticteapot: murrine configurator is an ugly hack to edit the theme files, you can do it better with vim
<spasticteapot> How do you configure it?
<spasticteapot> Ooh.
<spasticteapot> Where do I put the themes?
<TheSheep> in ~/.themes/
<TheSheep> or in /usr/share/themes if you want them system-wide
<CaT[tm] > cool. the xubuntu mirror finished. and it uses symlinks. joy. :)
<keb> so objects in mirror may be further than they appear
<TheSheep> keb: there are no objects in mirorr, they are only reflections
<BFTD> ?
<BFTD> what happened?
<Merchelo> 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 happened
<keb> bingo?
<kalikiana> Merchelo, The hddvd number, right? Already got a t-shirt? :P
<TheSheep> DE-AD-BE-EF-CA-FE?
<Merchelo> if only i had a hd-dvd drive
<TheSheep> um, hacking is ot here :)
<kalikiana> hi TheSheep, hi bigfuzzyjesus_ :)
<TheSheep> kalikiana: \o/
<spasticteapot> I have GOT to get that on a T-shirt.
* kalikiana will get a pirate party t-shirt first :D
<keb> won't they just change the key next month?
<kalikiana> keb, That's the question. Won't this render loads of players useless?
<spasticteapot> Who knows?
<spasticteapot> It'll make for a funny T-shirt.
<spasticteapot> And someone will crack the code within a week or two, anyway. What's been done once, can be done twice.
<TheSheep> kalikiana: the better for the sales department
<kalikiana> The very best about it is that the guy who found the key didn't even search for it. He said he was not even disassembling.
<kalikiana> TheSheep, *g
<TheSheep> kalikiana: he only says that to dodge DMCA ;)
<kalikiana> :)
<TheSheep> --> -offtopic
* kalikiana is following TheSheep 
<bigfuzzyjesus_> kalikiana, sup
<kalikiana> bigfuzzyjesus_, :D
<bigfuzzyjesus_> kalikiana, what have you been up to lately
<bigfuzzyjesus_> one second
* bigfuzzyjesus_ is switching go irssi
<bigfuzzyjesus_> nvm this isnt my nick anyways
* kalikiana is waiting for bigfuzzyjesus_ to login to irssi.
<spasticteapot> bigfuzzyjesus: Xchat works nice for me.
<BFTD> whats the command to see whats using your soundcard?
<bigfuzzyjesus> kalikiana: otay
<bigfuzzyjesus> spasticteapot: xchat works great, until you discover screen
<spasticteapot> Heh.
<spasticteapot> I thought you were switching irssi.
<bigfuzzyjesus> spasticteapot: i did
<bigfuzzyjesus> i am on irssi right now
<TheSheep> they should really implement that part of X11 spec about detaching and reattaching app windows to different servers at runtime :)
<spasticteapot> screen is, then?
<Sleepy_Coder> Irssi is a must. :p
<Sleepy_Coder> XChat for the GUI addicts. :)
<Sleepy_Coder> Irssi seems to be the most customizable. :p
<bigfuzzyjesus> spasticteapot: you can close a terminal session but have a cmd program still running
<kalikiana> bigfuzzyjesus, What I am up to as in current projects? It's my new website, still catfish and the untitled webkit browser.
<TheSheep> kalikiana: sneakpeek of your site? :)
<kalikiana> TheSheep, The site will be about bentos mostly and some other japanese things. With nice photos.
<kalikiana> My girlfriend is a pretty good photographer imho. :D
<TheSheep> hehe
<TheSheep> reminds me of that noodle site
<TheSheep> ramen
<TheSheep> http://www.mattfischer.com/ramen/
<kalikiana> Heh, nice site that. Although I prefer fresh korean noodles. :D
<TheSheep> kalikiana: I used to live for about $40 a month -- mostly on a diet of ramen
<kalikiana> Wow. That must've been tough.
<TheSheep> didn't care at that time
<TheSheep> wow, ramen-burger O.o
<TheSheep> kalikiana: this one is pretty extreme lazyness: http://www.mattfischer.com/ramen/?p=402
<kalikiana> Well, I would really have to run out of time to do this. Since I can already make four sushi maki in half an hour. :P
<TheSheep> I hate cooking, especially for me alone
<TheSheep> it's nice to cook for more people, though
<BFTD> . . .
<kalikiana> For me it's usually two people - her and me. I probably wouldn't do it if I were living allone.
<TheSheep> kalikiana: let me see your website when you have something, I will do some nitpicking ;)
<kalikiana> :D
<TheSheep> kalikiana: by the way, I can recommend you the software I use for my home page
<TheSheep> kalikiana: it's 4k lines of perl hacked by some genius
<kalikiana> TheSheep, Nah, I have my own cms in php. And I like it.
<TheSheep> the tools we know are the best
* kalikiana knows php and mysql. :P
<TheSheep> kalikiana: that's one powerful combination
* TheSheep knows perl and text files :)
<sc0tch> So does xfce menu editor in 7.04 improve -At all- over the poor menu editing available in feisty and below?
<TheSheep> sc0tch: what do you mean?
<TheSheep> sc0tch: the menu editor is fully functional, shame the default menu is being automatically generated instead of being static
<TheSheep> sc0tch: but you can always use a static one
<sc0tch> I mean the ability to add / remove / reorgainize shortcuts in the application menu. only thing I've been able to do is manually edit /share/applications/*.desktop  files to control what submenu things appear in.
<TheSheep> sc0tch: you can add/remove/reorganize the entries in the application menu all you like, if you don't like the automatically generated ones
<TheSheep> sc0tch: you could since Dapper
<sc0tch> I guess I'm a bit confused as if you choose to edit menu, the main system menu is simply an INCLUDE, which is not editable, can that be converted into a static list of ...links?
<TheSheep> sc0tch: yes, it's kept in .cache//xfce4/desktop/
<TheSheep> sc0tch: but it's regenerated every time you install or remove something
<sc0tch> so modify the entries in the xml? adding a new shortcut by copying an existing entry and modifying it to point to a different app?
<bigfuzzyjesus>   TheSheep do you think i should hook up to ethernet for my ff update on my lappy
<bigfuzzyjesus> and should i edit my sources list or do a $sudo update-manager -d
<TheSheep> sc0tch: you need to choose -- either you use an automatically generated menu, or you just take that menu and save it somewhere and use that -- because if you just modify the autogenerated one, the chnages will be overwritten next time it is refreshed
<bigfuzzyjesus> kalikiana: how do you think i should update
<sc0tch> sure, by adding it as external thru the menu editor I assume. I'll look into doing it that way, thanks.
<bigfuzzyjesus> i really dont want to have to burn a cd etc i mean i have a seperate /home part but still....
<TheSheep> sc0tch: if you have any idea on how to get the best from both worlds, let the xfce guys know!
<TheSheep> bigfuzzyjesus: I really can't say, I had feisty since they opened the repos
<sc0tch> Sure, believe me I've been a kde & flux fan for a long time, but some hardware I'm running seems to like xfce better, so I definately would like to improve the menu building process.
<kalikiana> bigfuzzyjesus, Run the update manager. It's the recommended way I think.
<TheSheep> sc0tch: it needs to take the info from the .desktop files
<TheSheep> sc0tch: that's a standard
<sc0tch> TheSheep, yeah, been looking at those, and creating new entries by copying and modifying them. Just a p-a-i-n. :)
<TheSheep> sc0tch: yes, but that's the way new applications add themselves to the menu
<TheSheep> sc0tch: so you'd need some system that would take the .desktop files into account, but alow you to override them
<snook353> does xubuntu run on xdm?
<kalikiana> Nope, gdm.
<snook353> hmmm
<TheSheep> snook353: but you can replace gdm with xdm
<TheSheep> snook353: I think it even is in repos
<TheSheep> !xdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> or not :/
<TheSheep> !info xdm
<snook353> ok, thanks
<ubotu> xdm: X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.5-2 (feisty), package size 165 kB, installed size 764 kB
<TheSheep> here it is
<spasticteapot> Anyone know how to switch soundcards?
<spasticteapot> ] I have my crappy internal sound, and would rather use my (slightly superior) SoundBlaster USB card.
<acmilan> hi all
<spasticteapot> Helloes.
<acmilan> i'm using 7.04 and would like my desktop icons to actually say what they are as in fstab. instead, they are named according to the size of the partition
<acmilan> so 10 GB partition show up on desktop as 10 GB Volume
<spasticteapot> "man fstab"?
<acmilan> no
<spasticteapot> No idea, then.
<acmilan> mounting is happening according to fstab
<spasticteapot> I'm still trying to figure out how to switch from my internal soundcard to my external soundcard.
<acmilan> but desktop icon shows up with name as size of partition
<acmilan> hi??
<blaker> clear
<Sleepy_Coder> clear!
<Sleepy_Coder> That's what kind of stinks about Irssi.  You never know if you're working in the Terminal or not.  They look too alike at a glance and you wind up forgetting or including a slash when it's not needed. :)
<blaker> lol yup
<blaker> thats what happened
<Sleepy_Coder> :D
<Sleepy_Coder> I love being psychic.  Oprah's got nothin on this.
<blaker> how many use xubuntu vs ubuntu and kubuntu?
<blaker> i just got started today heh
<blaker> i like it so far
<Sleepy_Coder> 0.o
* Sleepy_Coder uses Ubuntu and Xubuntu. :p
<blaker> do you use beryl?
<Sleepy_Coder> Yes. :)
<blaker> do you only use xubuntu on slow machines?
<blaker> i actually like it more than ubuntu for some reason
<Sleepy_Coder> Xubuntu is more efficient, compared to Ubuntu. :)
<Sleepy_Coder> The only thing I HATE about it is...
<Sleepy_Coder> You can't drag and select things on the desktop. :<
<blaker> what do you mean?
<Sleepy_Coder> I dunno, maybe I forgot to apt-get something.
<Sleepy_Coder> Clicking and dragging over multiple items on the desktop to move to the trash or something.
<Sleepy_Coder> Hmm...might have done something wrong, but whatever. :p
<Sleepy_Coder> metacity++
<blaker> lemme see if i can do that
<blaker> lol
<Sleepy_Coder> :D
<blaker> holy shit, you're right.
<blaker> that's horrible
<Sleepy_Coder> Wow....I'm scoring so many points today. :D
<blaker> thats part of xfce, nothing i can apt-get
<blaker> lol
<Sleepy_Coder> sudo apt-get install metacity
<Sleepy_Coder> :p
<Sleepy_Coder> GNOME++
<blaker> whats metacity?
<Sleepy_Coder> metacity is the window manager for GNOME, I believe...
<crimsun> gnome's standard window manager.
<crimsun> xfwm4 is Xfce's standard window manager.
<blaker> so should i try ubuntu?
<Sleepy_Coder> :D
<blaker> i actually like xfce heh
<blaker> is ubuntu better tho?
<Sleepy_Coder> You don't have to uninstall xfce...
<Sleepy_Coder> :)
<Sleepy_Coder> Ubuntu just looks pretty and generally has more features.
<Sleepy_Coder> Xubuntu is based around efficiency and using older hardware to it's fullest.
<blaker> u think it looks better than xubuntu?
<Sleepy_Coder> Well, they look about the same, but yeah...
<blaker> lol im the only person that likes the clean look of xubuntu
<blaker> hehe
<Sleepy_Coder> I like xfce-dusk
<Sleepy_Coder> :)
<blaker> lemme try and find it
<Sleepy_Coder> That's my favorite xfce theme.
<blaker> lol
<Sleepy_Coder> It's a dark theme.
<blaker> oh wait, i cant, can i?
<blaker> cuz i have beryl
<Sleepy_Coder> Not sure...I never ran Beryl on Xubuntu. :)
<Sleepy_Coder> Well...sort of.  I started out on Linux by installing Xubuntu.  I then hated that I couldn't click-drag-select ont he desktop and installed the GNOME Desktop Environment with Synaptics. :D  I then installed Beryl because I got so bored one day. :<
<Sleepy_Coder> I'm kind of picky, and I have too much free time.
<blaker> so should i use ubuntu if i have a powerful machine?
<blaker> what do you recommend?
<Sleepy_Coder> I think you should keep the system you got and *possibly* installed the GNOME Desktop Environment just to try it out. :)
<Sleepy_Coder> install*
<Sleepy_Coder> It's worth a try...
<blaker> is it simple enough?
<blaker> one quick question
<Sleepy_Coder> Well, type "synaptic" in the Terminal. :)
<Sleepy_Coder> hmm?
<blaker> whats the difference between synaptic and apt-get
<Sleepy_Coder> synaptic is the gui frontend of apt-get...I think.
<blaker> oh ya
<Sleepy_Coder> It's the look-pretty version of it. :)
<blaker> lemme try and install gnome
<blaker> heh
<Sleepy_Coder> Plus, you can search for applications in it. :P)
<blaker> so do you dual boot with windows?
<blaker> or you have just linux?
<Sleepy_Coder> Yes. :)
<blaker> cool, thats what i will do
<Sleepy_Coder> I have Vista on another partition.
<blaker> cuz i love gaming
<blaker> hehe, same
<Sleepy_Coder> I only use it for gaming. :)
<blaker> on another partition or another physical drive?
<Sleepy_Coder> If only WINE was more efficient...
<Sleepy_Coder> It's on another partition.  Same drive.
<blaker> im gonna try and get gnome with synaptic
<blaker> heh
<blaker> later
<Sleepy_Coder> Good luck. :)
<Sleepy_Coder> blaker:  If you type "synaptic" in the terminal, that will start up the app.  Well, I would do "sudo synaptic".  So you can install the stuff you want to get. :p  It will prompt you for your password.  Once the app is open you can search for "gnome" in the search bar.  Scroll down the ever-expanding list of crap and find the one with "Desktop Environment" in the description...or something to that effect.  Good luck from
<Sleepy_Coder>  there. :)
<blaker> alright
<blaker> and it will auto overwrite xfce?
<blaker> does it remove xfce?
<Sleepy_Coder> No. :)
<Sleepy_Coder> It doesn't do anything to xfce.
<blaker> so how do i boot into gnome instead of xfce?
<Sleepy_Coder> You log out, click on sessions on the login screen, switch it to gnome, log in and it will be pretty. :p
<crimsun> choose gnome as the session instead of Xfce
<blaker> cool
<blaker> many thanks!
<Sleepy_Coder> You're quite welcome. :)
<Sleepy_Coder> I just feel so bad telling you about GNOME in the Xubuntu channel.  99% of those watching probably hate me right now. :p
* Sleepy_Coder hides from those thinking: "traitor"
<blaker> lol im sure they understand i know about gnome already
<Sleepy_Coder> :)
<Sleepy_Coder> I personally think GNOME manages the desktop better than the xfce manager.  I think it's called xfwm or something like that...  But GNOME seems better/slightly slower.
* Sleepy_Coder goes to play Halo now. :p  bai bai
<blaker> ya, well even xubuntu runs super slow on my laptop
<blaker> bai
<Sleepy_Coder> :)
<Sleepy_Coder> good luck
<bigfuzzyjesus> anyone seen cellofellow
<Alternati> http://blog.levhita.net/wp-content/uploads/2006/07/ubuntu-logo.jpg
<BFTD> hey
<Alternati> http://blog.levhita.net/wp-content/uploads/2006/07/ubuntu-logo.jpg
<Gerro> I have this really old computer, an etower 400ix and I have tried just about every debian based install cd I can think of and they all complain about not being able to mount the cd after they are running. I think it has to do with there being terribly low memory (only 64mb but says 60.5 in OS). I was thinking of setting it up as a server to play around and learn linux
<Gerro> it boots from the cd but it can't mount it.. and I've installed other operating systems from cd before..
<Gerro> anyone here have similar problems?
<Alternati> !dos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alternati> !ddos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFTD> ?
<BFTD> !DOSBox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gerro> yeah dosbox didn't work on ubuntu edgy
<Gerro> at least the one they have in the apt repository defaults
<BFTD> !info DOSBox
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-1 (feisty), package size 506 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<BFTD> it worked fine for me
<Gerro> k
<kiosk> any one know how to blacklist a driver?
<kiosk> leave
<kiosk> oops
<kiosk> was trying to exit
<kiosk> later all
<kiosk> if anyones awake that is
<godless> kiosk:  /quit :)
<kiosk> ah
<kiosk> ic
<kiosk> thanks
<godless> I can't help you with your actual problem :/
<kiosk> knew there had to be a command
<kiosk> forum said /etc/modprobe.dblacklist
<kiosk> but this file didn't exist yet
<kiosk> so I created it
<kiosk> and put the lines in that it said
<predaeus> kiosk, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<kiosk> must be a typo in the forum
<predaeus> it is and in there you put something like "blacklist modulename" in a new line
<kiosk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-cirrus/+bug/40116
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 40116 in xserver-xorg-video-cirrus "Thinkpad 600e sound hardware not detected with Ubuntu "Dapper Drake" live CD (Flight 6)" [Medium,Needs info] 
<predaeus> without the " that is
<kiosk> missing a "/?
<kiosk> "/"
<predaeus> yes
<predaeus> do a "locate blacklist" and you will find the file
<kiosk> ok I'll try that  wonder what other typos are on the page
<kiosk> i bet this is one   pnpbois=off'
<kiosk> bios not bois right?
<predaeus> probably yea
<predaeus> not sure though.
<kiosk> locate
<kiosk> thats a valuable command
<kiosk> thanks
<kiosk> finds in subfolders?
<predaeus> yes, you can update locate's database with "sudo updatedb" from time to time
<kiosk> file indexing?
<predaeus> yes searches recursively from /  (root)
<predaeus> yes
<kiosk> sweet
<kiosk> thanks
<predaeus> use   find   or    grep   for searching without an  index
<predaeus> see man find   or    man grep   (grep can search for files containing strings you are looking for)
<predaeus> or man locate
<predaeus> np
<kiosk> grep does regex right?
<predaeus> yes
<kiosk> regex rocks
<kiosk> I tried PowerGrep on windows
<predaeus> windows is weird I think it has something like find as well but it brought weird results
<kiosk> I had kubuntu installed on here now I have xubuntu
<kiosk> windows search is no good
<kiosk> it won't search contents of certain files
<kiosk> files in the specified path
<predaeus> hm
<kiosk> I use AgentRansack for windows
<kiosk> Freeware
<predaeus> ic
<kiosk> great program
<kiosk> will seach filename/contents by doswildcard/regex
<kiosk> and it previews the lines where the contents were found.
<kiosk> pretty awesome really.  Lightweight and fast too
<kiosk> But no matter because I am going to go windows free!
<kiosk> Linux is way better
<predaeus> yes looks nice, grep also shows the lines with line numbers  or just the filename, etc etc
<predaeus> I only need windows for gaming from time to time
<kiosk> Xandros has a pretty cool RPG that comes with it.  Nothing like the new warcrafts or anything.  Can't think of the name
<kiosk> But i think games will start coming out on linux more in the future.
<kiosk> Microsoft seems to be doing a good job of keeping a good ten paces ahead of Wine.
<kiosk> But I think they are making a mess out of their API in the process LOL
<kiosk> If there wasn't software that you could only run on Windows, what would windows be worth LOL
<kiosk> well got to reboot and try this
<kiosk> thanks for the help
<kiosk> find grep locate updatedb and blacklist
<kiosk> five steps closer to being a linux guru too
<kiosk> LOL
<predaeus> hehe
<predaeus> I am no guru, if you meant that *g*
<kiosk> Well you taught me something
<kiosk> And I will teach someone else
<kiosk> Spread the word.  Linux rocks
<predaeus> I know yea :-)
<kiosk> Well gonna reboot.  I'll stop back in and let you know if my sound works.  Then I gotta hit the hay.
<kiosk> brb
<kiosk> predaeus: well no sound yet but I will try again tomorrow.
<kiosk> "Linux is so cool it keeps me up in the middle of the night"
<predaeus> kiosk, sucks, I also have sound problems all the time with my card, stupid manufacturers should deliver linux drivers
<kiosk> yep
<kiosk> well it is 2:46am here I give up for today.
<kiosk> thanks again for your help
<kiosk> I am off to bed
<kiosk> beaten
<Gerro> omg thanks for that tip about blacklisting modules
<Gerro> was afk watching a movie
<kiosk> goodnight all  Go linux
<Merchelo> ye
<Pablo> When I try and use the fglrx driver when I try to startx it says "screen not found" any ideas?
<Pablo> works fine on 6.10
<blaker> i love xubuntu
<blaker> i use xubuntu to hack wireless networks
<blaker> lol
<blaker> testing irssi, 123, can anybody read this?
<blaker> hmmm, i guess you're all sleeping.
<blaker> or maybe irssi doesn't work
<Myrtti> zZzzzZZZ
<blaker2> hhuh?!
<blaker2> this is blaker2 on xchat
<blaker2> gonna talk to myself to test everything
<blaker> yup, i can read it.
<blaker2> alright, awesome. say something funny.
<Myrtti> BOO
<blaker> you're a nigger.
<blaker2> haha
<Myrtti> !language|blaker
<ubotu> blaker: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<blaker> !ohmy|Myrtti
<ubotu> Myrtti: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<blaker> !ddos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blaker2> how can i get drivers for intel integrated graphics
<blaker2> heh
<blaker2> is it possible?
<blaker2> and would it help out much?
<blaker2> as far as the desktop being smoother
<Myrtti> i810 are available
<Myrtti> etc.
<blaker2> ummm
<blaker2> mine is called m6c
<blaker2> my laptop is 1115-s103
<Myrtti> the driver?
<blaker2> no
<blaker2> oh shit im an idiot
<blaker2> its ati m6c
<blaker2> dunno why i said intel integrated
<Myrtti> i810 is the name of one of the intel graphics driver
<blaker2> what about ati m6c integrated?
<blaker2> cuz i have a 1115-s103 laptop
<blaker2> hehe
<Myrtti> grep ati /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blaker2> hang on
<blaker2> yup
<blaker2> it has it in xorg.conf
<blaker2> does that mean its installed the driver?
<Myrtti> depends on where it is
<blaker2> under section "Screen"
<blaker2> Device          "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY"
<Myrtti> noplace else?
<blaker2> also under device
<Myrtti>         Driver          "ati"
<blaker2> yup
<blaker2> i found that
<blaker2> ya
<blaker2> its installed?
<Myrtti> try glxgears
<Myrtti> prolly yes
<blaker2> whats glxgears?
<blaker2> yup
<blaker2> the gears move
<blaker2> that means it works?
<Myrtti> if you can see smoothly rolling gears, then your 3D probably works well
<blaker2> ya its smooth
<blaker2> alright, thanks
<blaker2> it says im getting over 1000 fps
<Myrtti> fglrx would be ATI's own proprietary driver
<blaker2> well it probably wont be much better
<Myrtti> but for most of the people it doesn't work as well as the open ati one
<blaker2> lol
<Myrtti> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<Myrtti> we seem to have the same one
<blaker2> lol
<blaker2> wont be running beryl anytime soon
<blaker2> :-\
<blaker2> only on my desktop
<blaker2> and i cant get airsnort to work on this lol
<blaker2> even tho i have ath0
<nalioth> Myrtti: hi
<Myrtti> airsnort?
<blaker2> oh well, i better get my ddos botnet offline for the night
<Myrtti> nalioth: hullo
<blaker2> yea, to crack wep networks
<blaker2> heh
<blaker2> mmmm WATCH OUT
<blaker2> i got a nasty botnet just dying to knock u down bitch
<Myrtti> erhmmm.?
* gnomefreak hangs sign "Dont feed the trolls."
<Pablo> I am running feisty and trying to get fglrx working... but when I do this... I get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18920/
<Pablo> anyone got some ideas?
<Pablo> here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18917/
<Myrtti> ati works?
<Pablo> yes sir
<Myrtti> ma'am
<Myrtti> actually
<Pablo> oh...
<Pablo> sorry
<Pablo> :(
<Myrtti> what graphics card do you have?
<Pablo> I couldnt tell by your typing
<Myrtti> no, I know :-)
<ReFoxed> I don't see any resolutions on the xorg
<ReFoxed> in the screen section
<Pablo>  its a Radeon 9000 Pro (RV 250)
<Pablo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18915/
<Pablo> there is an xorg with resolution
<Pablo> I dont think it is a problem with xorg.conf... but rather a bug in feisty
<atarinox> can somebody help me with my wireless? My card suddenly stopped working after I tried to enable roaming, now it doesnt recognize the card. I tried uninstalling/reinstalling in ndiswrapper, but it keeps saying "Driver driver is already installed"
<knp> Anyone have idea how can i make my panels transparant without icons on them with xfce ?
<knp> anyone ?
<predaeus> knp, go to Window Manager Tweaks and enable Compositor on the last tab, then right clicking the panel and Customize Panel gives more options with transparency and so on
<knp> predaeys i made that but icons on panles goes transparently too
<knp> kind of they dissapear
<predaeus> oh, maybe that can't be tweaked yet, don't know sorry.
<predaeus> knp, try asking in #xfce
<knp> ty
<predaeus> np
<ToHellWithGA> hey yall, do you know why the xfce base package depends on versions of xfce-this and xfce-that which aren't built yet for gutsy?
<ToHellWithGA> it's been that way for most of a week now
<thongrim> hello everybody, I have a problem with star-up on xubuntu feisty
<thongrim> it's very slow and I can't use bum to exclude a lot of tasks at start up
<thongrim> any hit?
<Polysics> hello all!
<Polysics> anyone is running Beryl in Xubuntu 7.04
<Polysics> ?
<thongrim> only on ubuntu
<Polysics> i tried enabling Nvidia drivers, but it just pops me back to the same window without enabling them
<Polysics> i think Beryl is not even installed on Xubuntu
<thongrim> you can install it
<thongrim> with sudo apt-get install beryl
<thongrim> and emerald themes
<Polysics> ok, downloading
<Polysics> but in the meantime i need to sort the nvidia drivers out
<thongrim> have you tryed the restricted driver manager in the system menu?
<luca> i suppose something blew up when i ran "beryl"
<luca> no one out there has nvidia video with xubuntu?
<jgamio> I am running beryl in xubuntu
<jgamio> i do
<luca> cool
<jgamio> i just enabled the restrited drivers
<luca> how did you enable the drivers?
<luca> hmm, then i have something wrong
<jgamio> check enabled and reset the machine
<luca> full restart?
<jgamio> yeah
<totalwormage> (could also be that luca hasn't got composite enabled in xorg.conf..)
<luca> sure will, back in a minute :-) thanks a lot
<luca> totalwormage,  no, i think i am a step back
<luca> nvidia wasn't up yet
<jgamio> i didnt touch xorg.conf in feisty i did with edgy
<dave> hi all, could someone help me. i would like to know how to suspend my laptop from the command line (suspend to ram)
<jgamio> but i make a clean instalation in feisty and just enabled the card and install beryl and the thees
<luca> i can't wait to blow my Vista using friends out of the water :-)
<totalwormage> hehehe
<totalwormage> good luck :D
<luca> i have a powerful machine, but i have always liked XFCE more than the others
<luca> i'll look into Kiba Dock too
<thongrim> another problem with window visualization... I have a resolution of 800x600 and I can't see the bottom of many windows
<luca> hmm, it's been a while since the driver window says "configuring nvida-glx.xyz"...
<luca> ok, restarting machine, wish me good luck :-)
<luca> ok, seems fine so far
<luca> how do i start beryl? :-)
<luca> i'll try with "beryl"
<jgamio>   luca: you have to go to synaptic and install beryl an the esmeral themes
<luca> done that
<luca> but i think it's not run by default
<jgamio> go to system and you have a beryl manager
<jgamio> start it and you are to see a diamon in our panel
<luca> uhm, that might be the problem, i don't see the diamond
<jgamio> got o the terminal
<jgamio> in type
<jgamio> beryl-manager
<jgamio> this shoul start the beryl
<luca> awesome! many thanks
<luca> i'll look into how to get it to start at boot
<luca> this 7.04 release is INCREDIBLE
<jgamio> in select windows manager you stich to xfce or to beryl
<totalwormage> *^_^*
<luca> wireless card and everything else working out of the box
<luca> any themes you recommend?
<jgamio> i dont use too much the beryl
<jgamio> but you can start to play with the option nad found out the power
<Catoptromancy> How could I make files/folders hidden?
<Catoptromancy> some reason I used to be able to do it easy
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy: any file or directory that starts with a period is hidden
<Catoptromancy> ohhh
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> so if a program creates a file/folder and I want to hide it, will the program still be able to find it?
<Catoptromancy> seems a few programs forget to hide them
<atarinox> can anybody recommend a good lightweight paint app?
<TheSheep> atarinox: gpaint
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy: no
<Catoptromancy> = (   my /home/ is filling up with .logs
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy: complain to the developer or file a bug
<atarinox> TheSheep: won't i have to bog down my box w/ gnome libraries w/ that?
<Catoptromancy> hmm I guess I could edit the cfg
<Catoptromancy> to find it
<grazie> atarinox: mtPaint too, but don't know if it's in the repos
<grazie> !info mtPaint
<ubotu> Package mtpaint does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<xubuntuxx> sera,i caretteri di firefox in xubuntu non mi piacciono molto e non solo di firefox di molti programmi installati,si vedono un po tremolanti,non  questione di ingrandire o diminuire,come posso aggiustare?
<BFTD> english please
<xubuntuxx> i don't know
<TheSheep> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<xubuntuxx> !it
<Myrtti> !it | xubuntuxx
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubotu> xubuntuxx: please see above
<TheSheep> xubuntuxx: ah, sorry :)
<xubuntuxx> :D
<TheSheep> it's all Dutch to me anyways
<grazie> :)
<knp> Someone coud help me with changing the cursor theme with xfce ?
<snook353> menu settings mouse-settings
<knp> actually i want to add some new themes
<knp> readed some guides but didnt work for me
<knp> probably because coudnt find anything about xubuntu , all was for ubuntu
<snook353> is there a guide on xfce-loog.org?
<snook353> *look
<TheSheep> knp: it's the same
<TheSheep> knp: mouse cursors are standarized
<knp> that was the site i was searching in
<luca_> i feel stupid now
<luca_> i can't remember how to compile a source .deb :-)
<TheSheep>  -B
<TheSheep> 'build'
<knp> well theres not much info about changing cursors themes in  xfce-look.org
<luca_> dpkg build "package"?
<h3sp4wn> dpkg-buildpackage -x -uc -us path/to/foo.dsc (use fakeroot or as root)
<luca_> dsc? hmm, i have a .deb pack
<luca_> i think i got the wrong package, but it says "souce"
<h3sp4wn> what is the full title of what you ahve
<h3sp4wn> *have
<luca_> acerhk-source_0.5.34-3_i386.deb
<luca_> which is the only package i managed to find of the thing since it is unmaintained
<h3sp4wn> m-a a-i acerhk
<h3sp4wn> (its for a kernel module right ?)
<luca_> exactly
<h3sp4wn> (m-a is from the module-assistant package)
<luca_> for the hotkeys on my laptop
<h3sp4wn> might not build on a current kernel if its unmaintained though
<luca_> says "what is acerhk-source_0.5.34-3_i386.deb"
<h3sp4wn> ?
<h3sp4wn> install it (dpkg -i and use the m-a command above)
<luca_> says i don't have debhelper, which won't install because of some dependencies... know what?
<luca_> i'll use the volume from the taskbar :-)
<h3sp4wn> why would that be are you using gutsy ?
<h3sp4wn> !info debhelper feisty
<ubotu> debhelper: helper programs for debian/rules. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.42ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 502 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<luca_> gutsy?
<h3sp4wn> probably not then
<h3sp4wn> apt-get (or aptitude) install debhelper module-assistant
<jexd> mozilla mplayer never works. i press play and it will say "retrieving playlist" for a second and then "Stopped". do i need to delete any packages, like xine or whatnot?
<luca_> it's started to build
<h3sp4wn> If its old its likely to fail
<luca_> says successful, let's hope .-)
<luca_> uhm, ok, the module is in
<h3sp4wn> so now you just need to read the docs about how to use it
<luca_> which will be fun since the page doesn't exist any more :-)
<h3sp4wn> use an archive site
<h3sp4wn> or read whatever is in /usr/share/doc/acerhk-source
<luca_> i'll take a look.. for now i'm laughing at myself for typing this on a VNC session in a Windows virtual machine to my Linux bow
<luca_> *box
<luca_> i guess i could complicate things even further if i liked :-)
<luca_> this will be a bit trickier
<luca_> i have 2 eth cards in the box, how can i configure the pc to act as a gateway to eth1 for all pcs on eth0?
<luca_> it's to enable vmware machines to get on the web only when needed
<luca_> i'll try using bridged networking on vmware first
<ottod> what app is recommended in xubuntu for power management? i want to suspend to ram when inactive for some time, like ubuntu does...
<jusama14> is there anyway i can get the root password?
<h3sp4wn> suspend2 (if you can build a kernel)
<ottod> no, you can just change it
<h3sp4wn> jusama14: there is not one
<jusama14> how can i change it?
<jusama14> say for example i don't know the root pass
<ottod> boot in single user mode and then passwd
<jusama14> is there anyway i can act as root w/out knowing it? like changing it?
<TheSheep> jusama14: million ways
<jusama14> ottod, so i don't need to know the root pass?
<TheSheep> jusama14: but to start with, xubuntu doesn't have a root password set in the first palce
<ottod> sudo su
<TheSheep> jusama14: to execute any command as root, just put 'sudo' in front of it
<ottod> your passwd is the root password
<h3sp4wn> Its not
<jusama14> yeah but some stuff that i execute as root
<jusama14> requires the password
<h3sp4wn> If its from inside ubuntu it should be patched
<h3sp4wn> (strange why they don't allow sudo or a root password to be used) just patch it for sudo
<jusama14> okay, so i want to go into synaptic package manager
<h3sp4wn> If you enable a root password its very likely synaptic will stop working
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: that's not true
<h3sp4wn> use the user password - and if you need a root shell just use sudo -i
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: since how recently ?
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: since always
<graelb> Hi
<jusama14> k thx
<graelb> heh.. i hate to come into chatrooms just asking for help...
<graelb> but i don't know where else to turn... so... here it is
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: there was a totally unrelated bug about xubuntu-system-tools that made synaptic (and few other programs too) fail to use sudo, but it's long gone
<graelb> I'm trying to install the latest Nvidia drivers, so i downloaded the x86 version from nvidia, then looking at a tutorial, it says i need to go to run level 3
<graelb> ...
<graelb> i don't know how to do that
<TheSheep> graelb: why not just install the drivers from the repositories?
<graelb> the tutorial says you can type init 3 in a console (Ctrl + alt + F1-!6)
<graelb> I have no idea what that means or how to do it
<TheSheep> graelb: ubuntu doesn't use runlevels
<TheSheep> graelb: that is, all of them are the same
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: when is always ?
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: since Dapper at least
<graelb> *nods* ok, so it doesn't use runlevels... so how do i go about installing newer drivers?
<TheSheep> graelb: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: I think it was breezy
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: I didn't test that on breezy
<graelb> that's it?
<TheSheep> graelb: they are already prepared and packaged
<TheSheep> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<graelb> that'll install the newest drivers, then all i have to do is reboot and they'l run?
<TheSheep> graelb: you don't have to reboot
<TheSheep> graelb: look at that url for some details
<graelb> i'm on it!
<graelb> thanks
<graelb> =)
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: I don't use synaptic but enabling root made it ask for the root password but not accept it (because of the sudo hack I think) - I remember it quite vividly
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: That means realisticly now there is no reason to not just enable a root password
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: there was such a bug, it it wasn;t in any way related to setting the root password
<graelb> When it says "you want hardware accelerated 3D" Is that a package?
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: started working fine again after - passwd -l root
<h3sp4wn> (the one I am talking about)
<grazie> h3sp4wn: I've had a root password for ages without problems
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: coincidence :)
<h3sp4wn> grazie: I don't use graphical admin tools
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: there was a change in the ubuntu-system-tools backend, and xubuntu-system-tools were not updated for some time
<grazie> h3sp4wn: not following your point
<h3sp4wn> grazie: So it wouldn't affect me anyway
<TheSheep> graelb: just follow that page, it's the official howto for ubuntu, so it should work :)
<h3sp4wn> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<h3sp4wn> grazie: There was one point where it broke running graphical applications as root
<h3sp4wn> enabling the password (I don't remember how long ago it was)
<h3sp4wn> but it was in a released version of ubuntu
<graelb> The website for installing Nvidia drivers, for version 7.04, just says to open the restricted drivers program, but that program doesn't have any options or indicators letting me know it's updating or anything... i feel like i'm whining
<grazie> h3sp4wn: didn't know about...only been using for a few months really
<TheSheep> graelb: I never used it myself (it's new in feisty), but it should do the work
<graelb> hrm... How can i make sure i'm using feisty?
<TheSheep> graelb: pres alt+ctrl+f1 and press enter, it should show you a login prompt with the version in it. press alt+ctrl+f7 to go back to graphical screen
<grazie> TheSheep: Have you ever heard anything about KVM switches causing kernel lockups and resets?
<graelb> hehe, yeap. 7.04
<TheSheep> grazie: nothing witll surprise me :)
<graelb> Maybe the new drivers are installed... except transparency on things doesn't work, which was what led me to believe it was the drivers
<TheSheep> graelb: you need to enable compositing
<TheSheep> graelb: setting -> window manager tweaks -> compositin
<graelb> lol *blinks*
<grazie> TheSheep: witll?
<TheSheep> grazie: will, sorry
<grazie> k
<graelb> whoa, neat
<graelb> thanks
<graelb> i'm very new to this, so the help really is appreciated hehe
<TheSheep> graelb: don't hesitate to ask
<graelb> You know, you might know why this is happening too... I'm trying to run the windows version of the game X3 - Reunion. I ran perfectly once, but once i closed it out it never ran again
<graelb> running it with WINE btw
<TheSheep> graelb: trying to run it from a terminal might give you some messages...
<graelb> page faults  on read access to  0x000000000
<graelb> four fixme messages... that have to do with ddraw and d3d
<BFTD> where's a good place to buy older, or used Laptops?
<TheSheep> BFTD: ebay
<BFTD> other then ebay
<graelb> then it dumped the register and stack
<BFTD> I dislike ebay
<TheSheep> BFTD: in SOviet Russia, eBay dislikes you
<BFTD> haha
<graelb> ooh! i might have found teh problem
<graelb> hehe
<TheSheep> graelb: looks like either a bug in the game or in wine, or both
<TheSheep> graelb: or you have bad graphics settings in the game
<graelb> *nods* i ran it from root, and it gave me more
<TheSheep> I wouldn't run *games* from root :/
<graelb> no?
<TheSheep> *especially* with wine
<graelb> *blinks* I must be missing a valulable lesson here
<graelb> i used sudo -i... which would be the same as running it on root... right?
<TheSheep> yes
<graelb> ok, why wouldn't you run it as root?
<TheSheep> graelb: because it has access to all the system files then
<TheSheep> graelb: that's one
<TheSheep> graelb: and because it can create some config files which wouldn't be accessible for other users
<TheSheep> graelb: that's two
<graelb> *nods* ok, that makes sense
<TheSheep> you might want to check if there are not files owned by root in your home directory now
<graelb> *blinks*
<Myrtti> wine as root?
<Myrtti> /me feels her hair stand in the back of her head
<TheSheep> graelb: find . -user root
<graelb> *sighs* i have a feeling that linux is a machine learned through mistakes
<TheSheep> graelb: as everything :)
<TheSheep> graelb: but you learn it fast
<TheSheep> graelb: and the rules are simple
<graelb> ok, the only thing it came up with was a directory i know should be as root... it's a directory i use for mounting a windows share
<TheSheep> graelb: if you're not doing something to the system itself, you shoudn't need root priviledges
<graelb> *nods* ok
<graelb> ... if i got further when running it as root...
<graelb> than i do normally, does that mean i might have installed it as root?
<graelb> sudo wine whatevertheinstallprogramwascalled.exe
<Myrtti> good grief ubuntu doesn't normally have root enabled
<graelb> probably setup.exe
<TheSheep> graelb: it may mean that it created some config files in your home, and now breaks on them, while when you ran it as root, there were no config files in root's home...
<graelb> okay I follow you
<TheSheep> graelb: just don;t run wine as root
<graelb> *nods* hindsight is 2020, neh?
<TheSheep> graelb: wine can keep everything in your home and it doesn't need root even for installing programs
<graelb> okay
<graelb> so... now i uninstall it
<TheSheep> graelb: if you don't have other windows apps installed, you might try to remove the whole .wine directory in your home and try again
<graelb> if i do that, what happens? do i need to reinstall wine?
<graelb> or just the game?
<TheSheep> no, it will re-create that directory from scratch
<TheSheep> just the game
<graelb> neat. ok
<graelb> rmdir /home/graelb/.wine ?
<TheSheep> you might need to rune winecfg before that
<graelb> *nods*
<TheSheep> rm -r .wine
<TheSheep> rmdir won't work when the directory is not empty
<graelb> oh, ok
<TheSheep> but I'd use thunar instead -- it will move it into trash
<TheSheep> it's safer :0
<graelb> i don't have to type in the whole directory line?
<graelb> *nods*
<TheSheep> graelb: not in you are in the directory
<TheSheep> in which that directory is
<TheSheep> in your home, that is
<graelb> oh right
<graelb> got you
<graelb> the . in .wine means hidden?
<Myrtti> yes
<graelb> Learning already i suppose =P
<graelb> there's also a .xine folder... is that related?
<jexd> alright, i've uninstalled all applicable xine packages, reinstalled mplayer and mozilla-mplayer, restarted firefox, checked all my configuration options, and i still can't get mplayer to play in firefox. it will try, and it will fail. i press play and it says, very briefly, "Getting playlist" which is almost immediately replaced with "Stopped." and... thats it. when i press play, it just repeats that same scenario. what else must i do to mak
<TheSheep> graelb: xine is a movie player
<graelb> oh, that's right. i knew that *bashful chuckle*
<TheSheep> jexd: tbh I never got mplayer to work in ff
<jexd> sheep, how do you watch videos? media player connectivity extension sucks - i want to watch embedded videos.
<graelb> I'm going to mount an mdf CD image... the line i use is sudo mount /pathtofile.mdf /pathwhereiwanttomountit -o loop=/dev/loop0
<TheSheep> jexd: vlc
<graelb> i get all but the last bit, from the -o on...
<TheSheep> graelb: I think you can only mount iso images
<graelb> well, i mean, i've done it. i know it works, but you've got me questioning using sudo now
<graelb> hehe
<jexd> vlc? for embedded videos? thesheep, do you just download anything you want to watch, or is there a vlc-mozilla plugin? i hate mplayer, i'd love to use vlc if i could.
<TheSheep> !info mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ubotu> mozilla-plugin-vlc: multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 148 kB
<TheSheep> graelb: man mount
<TheSheep> graelb: basically, the -o loop allows it to mount a file as if it was a device
<graelb> *blinks* you can edit the fstab file to auto-mount things on boot?
<graelb> *nods*
<graelb> ok makes sense... but what's the loop?
<TheSheep> graelb: it's a fake device that is used when mounting a file
<graelb> ok
<graelb> *nods* that's what i figured, but wanted to clarafy
<TheSheep> graelb: by the way, you can create an empty file, format it, and the mount as a disk :)
<graelb> *tilts head* hmm?
<graelb> so you have a disk which is mounted on a whatever.iso, which includes... nothing?
<TheSheep> graelb: it doesn't have to be a cd image, you can format it with ext3, then you can write to it too
<graelb> Is that just a neat thing? or is there a point to it?
<graelb> creating a file, formatting it, and mounting it?
<TheSheep> graelb: sometimes it is useful -- when you want an exncrypted filesystem, for example
<graelb> right. Linux/unix assumes everything is a file
<h3sp4wn> graelb: No
<TheSheep> graelb: or when you wnat to use it as a disk for a virtual computer emulator like vmware or qemu
<h3sp4wn> There are some things that arent (i.e sockets)
<TheSheep> if a packet hits a pocket on a socket on a port
<graelb> i was struggling with the concept of formatting a file as ext3.
<graelb> which is a partition/drive formatting
<graelb> ok, so ... sockets and ports aren't files
<TheSheep> it's all just about changing bits
<graelb> *nods*
<POVaddct> is there a keyboard shortcut for opening the starter menu?
<graelb> now... how do i edit what's in the "applications" button at the top left? there are some (launchers? is that what they're called) in there that point to the game that no longer exists
<h3sp4wn> POVaddct: control + escape
<POVaddct> h3sp4wn: thank you
<Myrtti> oh wow
<POVaddct> h3sp4wn: are the shortcuts documented somewhere?
<h3sp4wn> POVaddct: probably
<POVaddct> h3sp4wn: hehe
<graelb> ubuntu runs originally off of debian... right?
<jexd> thesheep: hooray! thank you for the vlc tip! got it up and running very easily. why isn't this way more popular? everyone talks of mplayer, but mplayer (at least in my experience) totally sucks. also, are there any play /ff/rwind/pause options in the vlc mozilla plugin?
<graelb> so you don't use rpms, you use .debs?
<POVaddct> graelb: yeah. but it uses different repositories
<graelb> *nods*
<graelb> repositories = where apt-get gets it's programs?
<POVaddct> graelb: its packages
<graelb> packages. right. lingo
<h3sp4wn> anyone know what dev package provides -lGL
<graelb> windows uses installs programs, linux installs packages, which are used to run programs
<graelb> -uses
<POVaddct> h3sp4wn: something like mesagl-dev maybe?
<h3sp4wn> POVaddct: Yeah I have tried most of the mesa dev packages
<POVaddct> graelb: not all packages are programs. threre are also packages providing libraries or data only
<graelb> ok. good to know.
<h3sp4wn> (I think what I am trying to compile something that might want nvidia's x headers)
<POVaddct> h3sp4wn: no luck with apt-cache search ...?
<h3sp4wn> POVaddct: nope
<graelb> libraries are used as resources for other packages/programs?
<POVaddct> graelb: libraries are collections of routines/functions for a specific purpose. like libz is for zlib-compression/decompression
<graelb> ok
<POVaddct> graelb: compiled programs are usually linked against libraries
<graelb> i'm beginning to understand this a little more
<POVaddct> graelb: ever programmed in C?
<graelb> a few years ago *nods*
<graelb> java more recently
<graelb> C++ specifically
<POVaddct> no, i mean C
<graelb> No, i guess not
<POVaddct> i don't know much C++, i am generally not into object oriented languages
<graelb> I enjoy it... but i've never had to learn anything other than object oriented languages.
<graelb> i'll be back, i need to go to class... i'll log on once i get there =)
<POVaddct> graelb: well i began programming basic on zx spectrum back in the 80s :)
<POVaddct> h3sp4wn: which .h file is missing in particular?
<h3sp4wn> POVaddct: Its failing on ld
<POVaddct> h3sp4wn: oh.. so the .h file is there
<h3sp4wn> not asking about a particular .h file (large parts of its are in assembler so I have no clue)
<POVaddct> h3sp4wn: then it should have the corresponding lib too
<h3sp4wn> POVaddct: I would have thought so unless opengl in this instance means it needs nvidia's libraries
<POVaddct> h3sp4wn: if -lGL fails, maybe it is just the linked path not being set correctly  (-L...)
<POVaddct> h3sp4wn: did you check if there is any libGL.so.* file on your system?
<h3sp4wn> POVaddct: there is
<POVaddct> h3sp4wn: so the file is found but there are still unresolved symbols when linking?
<h3sp4wn> POVaddct: http://pastebin.ca/469411
<h3sp4wn> upto that point there are no error messages I can see
<h3sp4wn> all looks completely fine
<POVaddct> and libGL.so is in /usr/lib ?
<h3sp4wn> yep
<h3sp4wn> (and .la)
<POVaddct> h3sp4wn: can you do this: dpkg -S /usr/lib/libGL.so
<POVaddct> (or the full versioned file name)
<h3sp4wn> POVaddct: I am certain that that is not the issue
<POVaddct> should tell you to which package libGL.so belongs
<h3sp4wn> I know
<POVaddct> h3sp4wn: is the file readable for you?
<POVaddct> maybe something f*cked up the permissions
<h3sp4wn> POVaddct: I can read it
<POVaddct> okay
<h3sp4wn> POVaddct: Is there a way to get ld to be more verbose ?
<POVaddct> dunno. you could strace the whole g++ call
<graelb_> weird
<graelb_> lag kept growing
<graelb_> Did you my message come through?
<h3sp4wn> POVaddct: If it doesn't work this time I will
<POVaddct> like strace -f -F -e open -o gcc.log -v -s 128 g++ -o zsnes ...
<POVaddct> graelb_: yes
<h3sp4wn> (trying it against nvidia's libs)
<godless> damnit.
<graelb_> Ok
<godless> I remember this coming up in here a few times:
<godless> I am trying to install from the xubuntu 704 liveCD to a Toshiba Satellite Pro 4600. Everything is going fine until disk partitioning, when I receive: The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1(0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<godless> I haven't double checked but I am fairly certain it's an ide disk
<godless> what's going on?
<graelb_> if the audio in wine doesn't work... the program will still run, but there will just be no audio... right?
<TheSheep> graelb_: certain programs might require audio and not work without it
<graelb_> hrm... same as windows... which makes sense, because you know... i'm running windows programs *shakes head*
<POVaddct> godless: afaik kernel 2.6.20 in feisty is using the new pata layer for some ide controllers. so some ide disks appear as scsi disks.
<graelb_> ok, why would it work once... then never again?
<godless> POVaddct:  Yes just checking the system I am on now and I have sda1 where an hda1 should be. Doesn't solve the problem though. I think I may have found a workaround, more in a moment.
<graelb_> It goes black, full screen... the mouse disappears like it's going to begin the opening videos, then the whole thing crashes
<graelb_> could it be simply that i don't have the mediaplayer installed?
<POVaddct> graelb_: why using wine anyway?
<graelb_> Do i have an alternative?
<POVaddct> i mean why use windows programs at all?
<graelb_> because i'm trying to run a game that runs on windows
<TheSheep> graelb_: there are games that run on linux...
<godless> Beauty.
<graelb_> and i got it to work, better than i did on windows (which probably means that linux is using the video card better)
<godless> Solution found here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5296
<TheSheep> graelb_: you can try cedega, it's a fork of wine tweaked for games
<graelb_> cedega isn't free though, right?
<POVaddct> i don't install linux to run windows games...
<godless> I told the guy who was in here asking about it to use the alternate install and I don't remember him coming back so I assume that worked too
<TheSheep> graelb_: it is if you compile it from sources yourself
<godless> however this works without downloading another image.
<TheSheep> graelb_: there is a script that does that for your somewhere
<graelb_> *perks up*
<godless> whaaa
<TheSheep> graelb_: look on the forums
<POVaddct> godless: so the disk simply was mounted?
<godless> I was really interested in cedega but not in paying.. will look into it again
<graelb_> I have no idea how to compile sources myself... or how to run scripts for that matter
<TheSheep> graelb_: I have tried it once, it was pretty easy
<godless> POVaddct:  Basically. The partitioner unmounts it and then mounts it again and the drive was popping up in a Thunar window as I got the error.
<POVaddct> godless: i hate automounters
<TabooTreez> POVaddct, then why use xubuntu?
<TabooTreez> I would be on arch right now if it wasnt for automounting
<godless> POVaddct:  Not my favourite things either. On the flipside I am often annoyed when I can't just eject a cd without typing umount /dev/cdrom, too
<godless> heh
<POVaddct> TabooTreez: actually i am using an older linux with xfce3 right now :)
<Graelb> do i need to install directX 9 on wine for games to work with it?
<TabooTreez> older linux?
<TabooTreez> lol
<POVaddct> TabooTreez: but i like ubuntu as a distro
<TheSheep> Graelb: no
<TabooTreez> POVaddct, ever try arch?
<Graelb> Ok, i didn't think so
<POVaddct> TabooTreez: older debian based distro
<Graelb> Sedega. forums. compile myself
<Graelb> right
<Graelb> ... which forums
<POVaddct> TabooTreez: no. i like the debian package tools.
<TheSheep> forums.ubuntu.com
<TabooTreez> POVaddct, arch has pacman.
<TheSheep> "cedega"
<Graelb> noted =P
<POVaddct> TabooTreez: does is handle dependencies as good as apt-get / aptitude?
<TabooTreez> POVaddct, yes which I was surprised in.
<TabooTreez> POVaddct, Its the best distro ive tried. Just had a few issues with automounting
<TabooTreez> otherwise id still be using it
<TabooTreez> its way faster then ubuntu
<Graelb> *going to try something
<Graelb> I'm going to try and run a game in wine on a different x session... see if that works
<Graelb> *blinks*
<Graelb> i have a script that (says) it'll work...
<Graelb> but how do i execute a launch script?
<TheSheep> ./scriptfile
<TheSheep> it needs to have the right rights (check in thunar)
<POVaddct> or check with ls -l scriptfile
<Graelb> Create the launcher, and tell it to run the scriptfile? that's it?
<POVaddct> and set with chmod u+x scriptfile
<Graelb> does the script file need any particular extension?
<POVaddct> Graelb: no, run the scriptfile from a terminal
<Graelb> ok
<POVaddct> Graelb: no. extensions are purely informational under linux.
<Graelb> neat
<Graelb> Do i run the script on a different terminal than F7?  CTRL + ALT +F1, then run the scriptfile?
<POVaddct> no. just open a terminal window.
<POVaddct> you don't need to be on a real text console.
<Graelb> ok
<Graelb> do i need a "\" for spaces?
<Graelb> when going to the path in a script?
<POVaddct> yes. hint: you can use the TAB key
<Graelb> i'm writing the script in mousepad, so... tab just inserts a tab
<POVaddct> no i mean when starting the script from the shell
<Graelb> oh
<POVaddct> i didn't know you were writing the script right now
<Graelb> right
<Graelb> *nods*
<Graelb> when writing the script, do i need a \ for spaces?
<POVaddct> yes
<Graelb> ok
<Graelb> hehe
<Graelb> good
<POVaddct> or enclose the whole path in quotes
<POVaddct> "like this/for example"
<Graelb> that'll work in a console?
<POVaddct> yes. "foo bar" is equivalent to foo\ bar in the shell
<Graelb> ok
<Graelb> nice
<Graelb> now, you said it needs the right permissions...
<Graelb> what permissions does it need? and how do i check it
<POVaddct> you can check with thunar or on the shell with ls -l
<POVaddct> r is read, w is write, x is execute
<Graelb> and it needs to be able to execute?
<POVaddct> yes
<Graelb> ok!
<Graelb> i'm gonna try it
<Graelb> will it auto kick me over to the session? or will i need to swap?
<Graelb> or does that depend on the script?
<POVaddct> i don't know what you mean
<TheSheep> depends on the script, but it should switch you automatically
<Graelb> ok
<Graelb> well... i'm going to try it
<Graelb> be right back
<TheSheep> POVaddct: it's a script to run a wine app in a separate X session
<POVaddct> why in a separate X session?
<Graelb> Because a forum post said they got a program to work for them that way, so i wanted to try it
<Graelb> X: User not authorized to run the X server, aborting
<ghatak> are xubuntu respositories diff then normal fiesty respo ?
<h3sp4wn> no
<ghatak> ok thanks
<Graelb> TheSheep: is this what you were talking abouvt for cedega?
<Graelb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193814
<TheSheep> Graelb: yes, I think this is it
<Graelb> ok
<Graelb> gonna try it
<POVaddct> g'nite
<Graelb> nite! thanks for the help =)
<Graelb> will cedega show up under applications?
<TheSheep> Graelb: no, I don't think so
<TheSheep> Graelb: you just run it like wine: cedega setup.exe
<Graelb> *nods*
<Graelb> oh
<Graelb> ok
<Graelb> no configuration needed?
<TheSheep> not sure
<Graelb> or is there a cedegaconfig file?
<Graelb> hehe man cedega!
<TheSheep> right
<TheSheep> or read /usr/share/docs/cedega
<Graelb> I'm learning, neh?
<Graelb> will those both pull up the same thing?
<Graelb> i suppose i'll find ou
<Graelb> t
<Graelb> it's still running the sh file
<TheSheep> Graelb: it hsould ask you some questions
<Graelb> well.. it hasn't yet
<TheSheep> you run it in a terminal, right?
<Graelb> mmhmm
<Graelb> side question... are you running on a laptop by any chance?
<TheSheep> Graelb: no
<Graelb> Bummer
<Graelb> my mousepad/touchpad isn't very big, and linux has it configured so if i keep my finger on the rightmost area and go up and down, it scrolls the window
<Graelb> like a mousewheel
<Graelb> but the pad isn't very big
<Graelb> any ideas how to make it act like a normal mouse?
<Graelb> and i'm questioned
<Graelb> what version of gcc do you have
<Graelb> how do i find out, and what is gcc?
<TheSheep> gcc --version
<TheSheep> and gcc is a compiler
<TheSheep> actually a whole collection of compilers
<Graelb> *nods* ok
<Graelb> why did it tell me to do sudo su , then su, then su again?
<TheSheep> no idea
<Graelb> weird
<Graelb> ok
<Graelb> and.... it stopped
<Graelb> Please download the profile number 1, and
<Graelb> run this downloaded profile
<Graelb> test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
<Graelb> WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Graelb> Thu May  3 13:10:00 PDT 2007
<Graelb> Installation Done
<TheSheep> :\
<TheSheep> how did you run it?
<Graelb> exactly as that link i sent you told me to
<Graelb> then when it asked for version, i typed
<Graelb> 4.1.2
<Graelb> below though, it says "when the script is running: get and run the PROFILE number 1
<TheSheep> Graelb: there are some comments about this post on the forum
<h3sp4wn> Graelb: What is the first line of the script ?
<Graelb> #/bin/bash
<TheSheep> Graelb: run it with bash, not with sh then
<Graelb> how do i do that?
<TheSheep> type 'bash' instead of 'sh'
<Graelb> do i need to do the sudo su , su, su?
<jd> hi all
<Graelb> ok, trying it again with bash
<Graelb> TheSheep: it's just sudo su, su... but i did it then the bash command
<h3sp4wn> just use sudo -i (once)
<Graelb> ok
<Graelb> when i go to a different terminal to run gcc --version, it says gcc can be found in the following packages...
<Graelb> I got the same error when i ran it as bash
<Graelb> TheSheep: I even tried to apt-get install bison flex
<TheSheep> no ideas then
<godless> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<godless> whoops
<godless> where do I get the gpg for medibuntu?
<godless> got it
<godless> why should I use gksudo for graphical apps when sudo works?
<TheSheep> godless: gksudo sets some permissions for the xserver too
<spasticteapot> I'll need to remember that.
<TheSheep> godless: normally, even root can't access user's X session
<h3sp4wn> It can with just sudo (because of $HOME still being the users home)
<TheSheep> godless: it need so called 'session key'
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: but not always
<Graelb> 7.4 is feisty, right?
<TheSheep> Graelb: yes
<Graelb> ok
<TheSheep> Graelb: the version number is always the release date: 2007 April
<Graelb> oh, *nods* makes sense
<h3sp4wn> root can read ~/.Xauthority - that is why it appears to work
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: but thee is a number of cases when it doesn't work
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: those being ?
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: when the app is invoked with a script that changes $HOME, for example
<TheSheep> (off the top of my head)
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: or when /home is an NFS-mounted partition with squash root enabled
<TheSheep> (like on our university)
<TheSheep> hi maxamillion
<maxamillion> hello
<godless> TheSheep:  Thanks.
<godless> It's always worked for me :)
<h3sp4wn> godless: sux does all I need
<godless> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<TheSheep> godless: it only breaks in edge cases :)
<godless> I'm sure it only breaks when you really need it to work
<godless> THANKS, MURPHY
<godless> h3sp4wn:  I'm sure there's a special pleasure in just *typing* sux
<TheSheep> if only it had more x'es
<h3sp4wn> godless: It reminds me every time i have typed it - running graphical applications as root "sux"
<godless> Ain't it the truth
<godless> sometimes necessary
<godless> Or at least, expedient.
<h3sp4wn> I cannot remember the last time I did
<TheSheep> java beans installer :(
<TheSheep> netbeans
<TheSheep> I mean
<godless> I just did it for mousepad :( I couldn't remember how to find/replace in vim
<godless> I feel so worthless
<TheSheep> godless: s/worthless/young
<TheSheep> godless: that's how you replace in vim
<h3sp4wn> :s%,foo,bar,g
<godless> s was putting me into edit mode
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: %s rather
<crimsun> :%s  rather.
<godless> that's the one.
<TheSheep> crimsun: first! ;)
<godless> s is for a single character
<h3sp4wn> yeah typo
* grazie vi/vim takes no prisoners :)
<h3sp4wn> it has u
<Graelb> WEEEE i got it
<godless> *high five*
<h3sp4wn> grazie: vim is alot more forgiving
<Graelb> the script calls for sh WineCVS.sh to be ran, but the newer (flex? i'm not sure what that is... but that was the problem) won't run it for some reason, so you have to do it with bash. but if you bash the initial script, it still runs the sh WineCVS
<Graelb> so you have to bash the WineCVS.sh separately
<godless> the disk in this old tosh is soooo slow... ~7mb/s...
* godless watches his fingernails grow
<grazie> h3sp4wn: that's very true
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: I don't think it can be just $HOME - as with sudo -H you can still run graphical apps
<godless> vim is way more forgiving. You can use arrow keys for gosh sake! That's cheating.
<godless> ;)
<godless> I am not at all fond of openoffice-- abiword is a decent replacement for word docs, are there other (lighter) apps which will read powerpoint and excel files?
<grazie> As far as I am aware there are no real alternatives
<Graelb> so... i have another problem now
<Graelb> --------- Error log - file /root/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/ErrorLog : ---------
<Graelb> /root/.WineCVS/Functions/DefaultProfile: line 628: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Graelb> Error in Configure
<Graelb> Try fixing the error based on the output above, and
<Graelb> run the script again, without paramaters (Eg: WineCVS.sh)
<h3sp4wn> godless: I was thinking about multiple levels of undo
<godless> h3sp4wn:  That's nice too.
<godless> I mean, cheating.
<h3sp4wn> probably
<Graelb> any ideas about how to fix that one?
<madkat> hey, I'm having issues trying to get my video drivers installed in xubuntu
<localhost_brad> grr I don't like this irc client
<localhost_brad> is anyone alive?
* O_Leonid is away: .
<maxamillion> maxamillion: what kind of video drivers?
<TheSheep> ?
<maxamillion> errr....
<maxamillion> TheSheep: didn't notive madkat left so i just hit ma<tab>
<maxamillion> notice*
#xubuntu 2007-05-04
* skirk va in bagno.
* skirk esce dal bagno.
<godless> sigh.
<godless> What is the open office package called?
<predaeus> probably openoffice.org for the whole suit and openoffice.org-writer for only the writer not sure
<predaeus> check "apt-cache search openoffice | grep openoffice"
<predaeus> godless ^^^
<godless> predaeus:   thanks
<godless> I used synaptic
<godless> painfully slow on this older laptop though and I don't like it in general :)
<TheSheep> the way synaptic is designed makes it seem unresponsive
<predaeus> there is some java 6 in feisty, I think that's also faster than java 5 was.
<predaeus> openoffice runs on java IIRC
<TheSheep> predaeus: no, it does not
<TheSheep> predaeus: it can use java for macros and some plugins
<predaeus> TheSheep, hm ok probably was azureus then that I remember to start very slowly with the gnu java implementation
<TheSheep> predaeus: yes, azureus is all java
<PiNE> how would i switch my system sounds to use an external sound card rather than the internal one which seems to be the default?
<godless> er.
<godless> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<TheSheep> godless: problems?
<serenecloud> hiya, can someone off the top of their head name a lightweight media payer for xfce that has keyboard shortcut support?
<TheSheep> vlc
<TheSheep> mplayer
<serenecloud> doesn't have to do videos
<TheSheep> media = videos ?
<serenecloud> i'm thinking along the lines of xmms, but I can't find keuboard shortcuts for it
<serenecloud> yes, I phrased the question badly
<TheSheep> serenecloud: well, I use mpd and have mpc commands bound to xfce's shortucts
<serenecloud> mpd is command line only?
<TheSheep> serenecloud: no, mpd is a daemon, it just starts together with the system and has no interface at all
<TheSheep> serenecloud: you use 'client' programs to control it -- there is a large number of them, mpc is a command-line client, gmpc a gui client, etc. I like Sonata personally, which is also a gui client
<TheSheep> serenecloud: the advantage of using mpd is that you don't need to have the player open all the time
<TheSheep> serenecloud: and you can log out and it still plays
<serenecloud> sounds useful, but this will be on my laptop, which I'm always logged into
<TheSheep> anywyas, I just set some keybindings in settings->keyboard settings to 'mpc --play', 'mpc --vol +10', 'mpc --next', etc.
<serenecloud> ok, will do
<serenecloud> thanks :)
<Wriest> Can someone help me plz
<TheSheep> !ask | Wriest
<ubotu> Wriest: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Wriest> I can't get my sound to work
<Wriest> !where do I type that at
<Wriest> I got it
<TheSheep> Wriest: what sound card do you have?
<Wriest> SB Live 5.1
<Wriest> all I hear is a loud whistling noise
<TheSheep> Wriest: how did you try to test the sound?
<Wriest> I can't there's no speaker in the upper right corner
<Wriest> it's works fine in windows xp
<TheSheep> Wriest: um... are you talking to someone else?
<Wriest> no
<Wriest> I'm answering
<Wriest> you
<TheSheep> Wriest: can you tell me what program you used and what you did to get the sound?
<Wriest> I just installed Xbuntu 7.04 and tried to hear it when it starup but nothing
<Wriest> just a loud whistling noise
<TheSheep> Wriest: can you go into the 'Examples' directory and try running one of the media files there?
<Wriest> yes
<TheSheep> whistling again?
<Wriest> yes
<Wriest> I went into applications/settings and changed it to sblive but still nothing
<TheSheep> Wriest: does this help in any way? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=6c80f9f8b40641b2e5f4730a69ed445e&t=421507
<Wriest> I don't have a speaker next to the clock though
<TheSheep> Wriest: yes, you can add it
<Wriest> how
<TheSheep> Wriest: right-click on the panel, select 'add item', then look for volume control on the list
<TheSheep> Wriest: on xubuntu it's not a speaker icon -- it's more like a whistle
<Wriest> oh ok
<Wriest> now
<TheSheep> Wriest: there is also this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161817
<Wriest> I did what it said still whistling
<amanda> can anyone help me please?
<TheSheep> !ask | amanda
<ubotu> amanda: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<amanda> I am getting texture corruption on open office
<amanda> just at the top bar
<amanda> but its annoying
<TheSheep> amanda: what graphics card do you use?
<amanda> intel i810
<Howdy125> Wriest, unplug your mic also if you have one just to see if you're getting some kind of feed back.
<TheSheep> amanda: is it always the same or does it change?
<amanda> well if I move it around it corrupts more...
<amanda> no other applications do it
<amanda> its weird
<TheSheep> amanda: have you tried changing the icon theme?
<TheSheep> amanda: in the openoffice
<amanda> how do you change the icon theme?
<TheSheep> tools ->options
<TheSheep> the from the tree select 'View'
<TheSheep> you have 'Icon style and size' there
<amanda> kk
<amanda> thankies
<TheSheep> amanda: did it work?
<amanda> not sure yet
<TheSheep> somehow I have little hope
<TheSheep> I hate the intel graphic cards, there are always problems with them :(
<TheSheep> amanda: you can try unchecking the "use hardware acceleration" option on that screen too
<Wriest> ok now I'm not getting the whistling noise anymore
<Wriest> now it sounds like the volume is real loud
<TheSheep> Wriest: try playing with the volume sliders
<TheSheep> Wriest: either click on that whistle icon, or run 'alsamixer' in a terminal
<Wriest> ok I unhooked my mic and that stop the whistling
<Howdy125> Wriest, should just diable the mic or turn down it's record lever .. I have no idea where those settings are though since I never use a mic .. someone here should know though I'm sure .. :)
<amanda> do you guys think reinstalling openoffice in synaptic would fix the texture corruption thing
<Howdy125> disable*
<TheSheep> amanda: I don't think so
<Jester45> is there a way to make beryl smoother? like the framerate
<TheSheep> amanda: it's probably some problem with OO using some graphical operations that are not well supported by your graphics card driver
<Howdy125> amanda, why not try switching to vesa mode .. see if that clears things up.
<amanda> vesa... do I have to reconfig xorg to do that?
<Jester45> amanda: do you have any special video drivers installed or effect options
<amanda> nah.. just regular install of xubuntu I have an intel i810 integrated graphics card
<TheSheep> .oO( playing with bios settings of the card might help...)
<TheSheep> maybe...
<Howdy125> What resolution are you currently running at amanda
<Wriest> thanx everyone I still can't figure it out
<Jester45> TheSheep: do you know how to access video card bios? i allways wanted to see what its got
<Wriest> thanx for the patience
<TheSheep> Jester45: I was rather thinking of the cmos settings
<TheSheep> Jester45: there are few graphics-related ones, like the graphics aperture size
<Jester45> so video cards dont really have a good bios themselfs
<TheSheep> Jester45: why, they have
<TheSheep> Jester45: what we call 'bios' here is just a build-in program for changing some build-in settings
* Sleepy_Coder must go now. :p
<TheSheep> Jester45: it's rather 'bios settings screen'
<TheSheep> Jester45: but graphic cards do have bios, as in the code that runs on them
<Jester45> my bios does do anything with video card besides chooseing pci or agp
<Jester45> so no setting screen thats no fun
<Jester45> but i guess it would be useles
<TheSheep> Jester45: that's better
<pianoboy3333> I can choose front line under volume control, or raise my capture... audio help please?
<TheSheep> Jester45: it means you don't have to do additional work to make it work
<Jester45> the only thing that you would want to cagne is the clock
<TheSheep> pianoboy3333: open terminal, run 'alsamixer' and have fun
<Jester45> TheSheep: i like tweaking or even looking at settings
<pianoboy3333> TheSheep: good idea
<Jester45> TheSheep: just to know whats going on
<agentnewb> who ever that random person who was here yesterday thanks for the tip about blacklisted drivers
<agentnewb> got nvidia up and my wifi
<pianoboy3333> TheSheep: that won't let me uhhh... play with the mic controls
<pianoboy3333> the input controls, sorrry
<TheSheep> pianoboy3333: there should be at least one channel for the mic
<pianoboy3333> no...
<amanda> back... sorry had to put some cloths on LOL
<amanda> um 1024x786 75hz
<TheSheep> pianoboy3333: hmm.. try 'aumix' then?
<agentnewb> amanda: not bad, what card is it?
<Howdy125> amanda, try 70 hz if you have the option .. see if it makes any difference.
<pianoboy3333> TheSheep: no... stupid xubuntu live cd... I like gnome better...
<amanda> just some piece of junk intel integrated i810
<pianoboy3333> TheSheep: where are the xubuntu sound properties
<agentnewb> amanda: hmm think one of my wind0ze friends use that. 75hz is kind of high
<Jester45> 60 is good also
<agentnewb> 60 is decent I mean most cards support it but be nice for more if you game
<amanda> weird it wont let me use anything but default now
<Jester45> i like 80 but idk why 60-80 look the same to me
<Jester45> well gaming is diffrent
<amanda> someone needs to write some good open source hentai games for linux :D
<agentnewb> oh hey Jester few days ago I was whining about flash support on 64 bit processors but using ies4linux I don't get any crashes, I'm going to try firefox with flash under wine too
<TheSheep> pianoboy3333: there is no gui for that
<agentnewb> amanda: yeah but opensource artwork is lacking, most artists are assholes
<amanda> yeah tell me about it... my sis in an "artist"
<pianoboy3333> TheSheep: ok
<amanda> we just say she is very "autistic"
<amanda> XD
<pianoboy3333> TheSheep: I think I should... go to gnome
<TheSheep> amanda: most good h games will work in dosbox
<pianoboy3333> lol
<agentnewb> amanda: heh yeah just want to watermark, subtitle and embed their "kool signatures" into everything with the gayest formats
<amanda> well I have a lot for windows
<amanda> but they don't run under wine
<amanda> :/
<agentnewb> yeah I was just checking out dosbox it solved a few problems for some older windows software
<agentnewb> odd xubuntu channel is like always at 78 when I'm here
<Howdy125> After 80 people start getting banned. ;-)
<agentnewb> nah if they did get banned I would probably be top on that list
<Howdy125> :)
* TheSheep considers banning agentnewb for that comment about artists...
<soberon> Good afternoon... In xubuntu How can I browse and share files in a home net?... I used sm4k in kubuntu; there is some like these? Thanks in advances
<agentnewb> TheSheep: you not an artist you a conartist =P
<agentnewb> TheSheep: nah seriously you any good with gimp?
<TheSheep> soberon: you can share directories using the system->shared foldrers dialog, but there is currently no program for browsing the windows network installed by default
<amanda> wow... that is weird
<TheSheep> agentnewb: I earn for my living with it
<amanda> terminal crashes my system and sends me back to login
<amanda> *_*
<agentnewb> soberon: use putty from windows to reach your linux openssh server, scp is awesome fast
<amanda> how am I supposed to reconfigure x
<soberon> OK... Do you recomend me one
<amanda> lol
<amanda> :D
<TheSheep> amanda: that's a known bug with i810 too
<amanda> oh great
<agentnewb> TheSheep: can you recommend any guides for it?
<amanda> lol
<TheSheep> amanda: setting it to 16bpp helps
<amanda> so how do I set it back to vesa?
<soberon> But... from linux to windows???
<TheSheep> agentnewb: the ones on gimp.org are pretty good, other than that -- practice, and the nice guys at #gimp on irc.gnome.org
<agentnewb> TheSheep: can she use 24bpp? 16 has trouble with a few apps I use
<agentnewb> TheSheep: I always forget that app is a gnome thing
<TheSheep> soberon: you can use a program called 'WinScp' under windows to copy files from linux boxes
<TheSheep> agentnewb: I don't know, I just know that's one possible fix
<amanda> can I just set xorg to use vesa instead of this intel driver?
<TheSheep> amanda: log in in text mode, and type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<agentnewb> you could do a reverse connection using filezilla for regular ftp, that thing is fun to use
<amanda> DOh I should have thought of that
<amanda> :D
<amanda> thankies
<TheSheep> amanda: you can, but vesa is extremely slow
<soberon> Thanks a lot 4TheSheep; I'm looking for some as smb4k usable in xubuntu
<TheSheep> soberon: there is pyneighbourhood
<amanda> yeah I know :C
<TheSheep> soberon: and you can also just mount a windows network with fusesmb
<TheSheep> soberon: I've heard the last one is pretty comfortable
<TheSheep> soberon: the files will just appear as if they were local files
<agentnewb> g2g byes everyone
<soberon> That is the name for synaptic?... fusesmb?
<TheSheep> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<TheSheep> that's not it :/
<TheSheep> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<TheSheep> soberon: about that reversed question mark -- I always wondered what do you do when you can't type that -- do you skip it or use normal question mark?
<spasticteapot> Anyone here know why the bleep Firefox won't open a java applett?
<soberon> Thanks a lot for help a newby!!! greetengs
<soberon> No... is in spanish
<soberon> my keyword is for spanish language
<soberon> these  opens a question and ? close
<TheSheep> soberon: yes, I meant Spanish. I'm just curious what do you do when you type Spanish but must use ASCII only and can't use the reversed question mark?
<soberon> same as  open exclamation and ! close it
<TheSheep> spasticteapot: any details?
<soberon> Ohh just use the same ? for open and close
<spasticteapot> TheSheep: I installed JRE5 and JRE6 from the repository.
<TheSheep> soberon: ah, thanks
<TheSheep> spasticteapot: I think you need sun-java6-plugin
<soberon> good by and thanks
<spasticteapot> D'oh!
<TheSheep> soberon: good bye
<vidd> what is a nice, lightweight pdf viewer?
<vidd> and is pdf a proprietary format?
<TheSheep> vidd: evince-gtk, epdfview, xpdf
<illu45> I like Foxit, myself
<TheSheep> vidd: it has opened spec, but Adobe still develops new versions
<TheSheep> vidd: so it's prectically in control of Adobe
<vidd> so that why its not installed by default?
<TheSheep> illu45: it's proprietary
<TheSheep> vidd: evince is installed by default
<TheSheep> vidd: it figures as 'document viewer' in the menu
<vidd> hmmm
<TheSheep> vidd: under graphics
<Howdy125> Document viewer
<vidd> i just redownloaded...i guess the file was corrupt
<vidd> it open
<vidd> ty
<TheSheep> vidd: there is also a pdf editor at getdeb.net
<TheSheep> vidd: didn't try it yet though
* vidd hates pdf's
<amanda> ima gonna pull meh hair out *_*
<amanda> :D
<Howdy125> That will hurt
<amanda> I switched to vesa and set the resolutions but for some reason I am stuck in 640x480 now :C
<vidd> amanda, why?
<vidd> oic
<vidd> not my area of expertice
<Howdy125> amanda, your display preferences only shows 640x480 ?
<vidd> i cant believe they broke bcm43xx somewhere between dapper and fiesty....
<TheSheep> illu45: 1. OWNERSHIP: Foxit Reader is fully owned by Foxit, this license agreement doesn't change the ownership.
<vidd> and it STILL hasnt been fixed
<illu45> TheSheep, ah
<TheSheep> illu45: rent-a-prog ;)
* illu45 nods
<amanda> hey howdy
<amanda> :D
<amanda> it shows only default
<amanda> which is 640
<illu45> Never noticed that, might have to stick to Doc viewer, then
<amanda> omg it hurtz meh eyez
<amanda> :D
<TheSheep> illu45: Windows comes with a similar EULA
<vidd> switch back!
<amanda> wee-oooh-wee-ooh-wee-ooh
<amanda> :D
<amanda> ima see if this fixes it
<amanda> brb
<vidd> and WHY dont xubuntu come with a fully functional cd berner?
<TheSheep> vidd: because the only ones available have gnome/kde dependencies
<Howdy125> I just install k3b
<TheSheep> I guess k3b is the best of all that bunch, even when it pulls in half of the kde
<vidd> sure Howdy125 let me fill up half my hard drive so i can burn an ISO i no longer have room to download
<Howdy125> You must have a small HD vidd :(
<vidd> we can all have tera-gig hard drives
<vidd> =] 
<vidd> *cant
<Howdy125> I forget how big my HD is .. 80 gig I think. pretty small these days.
<TheSheep> Howdy125: you can't buy a smaller one
<atarinox> there a good app for taking desktop screens?
<TheSheep> atarinox: you have a panel applet for that
<TheSheep> atarinox: gimp also can do that
<TheSheep> atarinox: and you can instal scrot or ImageMagick
<atarinox> TheSheep: what is a panel applet? and where can i find it
<atarinox> oh nm
<atarinox> im retarded
<j1mc> atarinox: right-click on your top panel bar, and select add an item.  :)
<TheSheep> atarinox: right-click on your panel, select 'add new item' and lookf for a photo cmaera icon
<j1mc> sounds like you found it.
<vidd> i have to ftp files across my network to get to the only pc with enough storage space for gnomebaker and the iso
<Howdy125> I think amanda probably still had her color depth set at 24 .. could be why she got the low rez.
<vidd> all my BIG drives are in my server bos
<vidd> *box
<TheSheep> Howdy125: "her"?
<Howdy125> her/him .. lol
<vidd> TheSheep, amanda is a girl's name
<TheSheep> vidd: "kalikiana" also seems so, and I've been told numerous times that I must be a girl with such a cute nick ;)
<Howdy125> Well you could be a girl Sheep ;)
<TheSheep> well, it doesn't matter
<vidd> TheSheep, ive never met a boy named amanda (that didnt jump off a bridge or dress in drag)
<TheSheep> I could be a sheep as well
<amanda> *_*
<CaT[tm] > or a wolf...
<Howdy125> amanda thinks WHAT ?
<amanda> *_*
* TheSheep waves at atarinox 
<TheSheep> amanda I mean
<TheSheep> amanda: how's your screen?
<vidd> tell the truth amanda male or female?
<Howdy125> amanda, the question is are you or aren't you a girl .. just for the record.
<TheSheep> vidd: that's stalking ;)
<amanda> um naturally female
<amanda> thank u
<amanda> LOL
<Howdy125> ok
<TheSheep> that's a rarity :)
<amanda> :P yeah a few of us care about math and computers...
* vidd is not a stalker...
<vidd> if i were a stalker...i'd be chatting using her wireless network....
<Howdy125> Get your video working amanda
<vidd> =] 
<amanda> bah no
<amanda> I cant get xorg to take the right resolution using vesa
<amanda> :/
<Howdy125> amanda, you might try setting the DefaultDepth to 16 in xorg.conf and keep it set for vesa ... after that I don't know.
<vidd> im out
<TheSheep> setting larger aperture in bios settings might work too
<amanda> yeah its plucked up... me thinks its a bug
<TheSheep> amanda: it's obviously a bug, but there might be a way to work around it
<amanda> ahh.. its ok
<amanda> I will just restore my backup xorg.conf
<amanda> k guys im out... thanks for the help...
<amanda> :D
<Howdy125> yw
<TheSheep> never ever buy an intel graphics card for linux
<Howdy125> My savage isn't so great either
<TheSheep> hehe, my s3trio neither ;)
<TheSheep> I still have a voodoo2 somewhere, wonder if I should add it :)
<Howdy125> I have SiS in this computer .. seems to work well with Linux .. other than no 3D
<TheSheep> sis, s3 and trident seem to be the most common graphic cards
<TheSheep> for older boxes
<keb> after i installed Feisty, a new window called seahorse-agent pops up when i use ssh, asking for my keyring.  is seahorse related to the old ssh-agent and ssh-askpass-gnome ?
<TheSheep> yes, I think it's the new key manager
<TheSheep> http://www.gnome.org/projects/seahorse/
<keb> thanks
<amanda_> back again
<amanda_> :C
<amanda_> I restored my old xorg.conf file
<amanda_> but for some reason terminal is auto starting and crashing me now
<amanda> *_*
<amanda> anyone got any ideas how
<TheSheep> amanda: that terminal crashing is a known bug
<amanda> yes but why is terminal autostarting when I log in now
<TheSheep> amanda: you can log in the text console and erase .cache/sessions to get rid of the autostarting terminal
<TheSheep> it apparently got saved in your session
<amanda> *_*
<amanda> so what command should I run from terminal
<Howdy125> And don't save sessions when loging off.
<amanda> how do you erase .cache/sessions
<amanda> :c
<TheSheep> amanda: rm -r ~/.cache/sessions
<amanda> ahh thankies
<amanda> ill try thank
<amanda> thanks again
<Howdy125> yep
<TheSheep> amanda: you can install gnome-terminal or use xterm until they fix that bug
<Howdy125> too late
<TheSheep> heh
<keb> is xfce-terminal the lightest one that still keeps a scrollback and handles unicode?
<TheSheep> keb: no
<TheSheep> keb: even xterm keeps scrollback
<TheSheep> not sure about unicode
<keb> hmm i probably don't use much unicode in vim
<TheSheep> I od
<TheSheep> do
<TheSheep> but I use gvim most of the time
<TheSheep> it has its own terminal emulation
<thorsdecree> hello can anyone help me?
<TheSheep> !ask | thorsdecree
<ubotu> thorsdecree: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thorsdecree> i am installing xubuntu on an old pentium 2 machine with 192mb ram
<thorsdecree> i got it ok on the live cd
<thorsdecree> i used to use damn small linux =p
<thorsdecree> but when it gets to desktop everything is distorted
<thorsdecree> the screen repeats 4 times
<thorsdecree> and overlaps
<thorsdecree> really annoying...
<thorsdecree> I can't read anything so i can't really tell what's going on
<TheSheep> thorsdecree: and flickers?
<thorsdecree> it did taht before, but when i used safe graphics it didnt
<thorsdecree> i set the monitor settings to 800*600, my monitor size
<TheSheep> thorsdecree: sounds like it uses a refresh rate higher than your monitor can handle
<thorsdecree> before, when i was not in safe graphics, it repeated like 10 times...
<thorsdecree> its displaying the same stuff 4 times overlapping in the middle
<thorsdecree> and there's a weird thing that is on the same horizontal as mouse sprite
<thorsdecree> i really have no idea why it's doing this...
<thorsdecree> u ever heard of this?
<thorsdecree> its a crt monitor, im pretty sure it has a high enough refresh
<TheSheep> thorsdecree: press alt+ctrl+f1, the log in and run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and configure your monitor properly -- with the right refresh rates
<thorsdecree> the problem is, it goes straight to desktop and i cant read anythign anyway
<thorsdecree> its a desktop distro, is that anything important?
<TheSheep> yes, but if you press alt+ctrl+f1, it will go into text mode
<goblox> that's why you do alt+ctrl+f1
<Jester45> thorsdecree: i had the same peoblem when i logged out once, im not sure why it did that but its not doing it anymore
<thorsdecree> ok hold on leme go to other comp
<thorsdecree> brb
<thorsdecree> ok, its been about a minute and it hasn't done anythign after i entered the command
<TheSheep> what command?
<thorsdecree> ah nvm it just went into the hardware setup promp
<TheSheep> which?
<thorsdecree> brb im workin on it
<thorsdecree> how much mem should i allocate to my video card?
<TheSheep> thorsdecree: um... how much ram do you have?
<thorsdecree> 192mb
<Jester45> thorsdecree: is it intergrated
<thorsdecree> idk...
<Jester45> non-intergrated cards dont need allocated ram
<thorsdecree> i built this computer out of 4 ancinet ones lol
<thorsdecree> i have no idea whats in it
<Jester45> is it a seprate card or part od the monther board
<thorsdecree> i think its separate
<Jester45> mother board*
<thorsdecree> yeah, it is
<thorsdecree> separate
<Jester45> leave it blank
<thorsdecree> kk brb
<Jester45> it will have its own ram
<thorsdecree> its going thru its xserver config now
<thorsdecree> brb
<Jester45> k
<thorsdecree> k looks like its finished, i got a command prompt now
<thorsdecree> so what now?
<Jester45> i would reboot
<Jester45> or restart the xserver
<thorsdecree> a command for that?
<thorsdecree> im new to Linux lol
<thorsdecree> i dont wana mess anything up... and im running from live cd
<Jester45> o
<thorsdecree> i used the boot in safe gfx mode to get here
<thorsdecree> so what now?
<Jester45> so you reconfigured xserver on live cd
<thorsdecree> yeah... doesn't it load itself to a ramdisk or something?
<Jester45> im not sure, if you reboot you loose the config
<thorsdecree> yeah... so how do i do this lol?
<Jester45> yea its a ram disk
<thorsdecree> i want to install but i have this whole mess here
<thorsdecree> can't install as is, can't do this and then install tho, eh?
<TheSheep> alt+ctrl+backspace
<thorsdecree> kk
<Jester45> press alt + ctrl + F7 then once the screen changes press alt + crl + backspace
<TheSheep> it will restart the X withou restarting the whole live cd
<Jester45> i had to think of what you were trying to do
<thorsdecree> kk same problem...
<thorsdecree> it is still repeating the whole display 4 times
<Jester45> are you on the deskop?
<thorsdecree> yeah
<Jester45> humm
<thorsdecree> i can't read squat... but im on 4 desktops lol
<Jester45> not the same as mine then
<thorsdecree> this is annoying...
<thorsdecree> ok so is it maybe trying to display a very low/weird res?
<TheSheep> thorsdecree: try alt+ctrl+- on the numeric keyboard
<thorsdecree> and repeating itself across my screen in the process...?
<thorsdecree> kk brb
<thorsdecree> oooh!
<thorsdecree> kk i got 1 desktop now but its not fullscreen
<thorsdecree> its zoomed, i have to scroll around with mouse
<thorsdecree> but its somewhere lol
<thorsdecree> k now what? set lower res?
<TheSheep> pressing alt+ctrl++ and - will change the graphic modes
<thorsdecree> kk
<TheSheep> look for one you're comfortable with
<thorsdecree> went back to original mode
<thorsdecree> keep doing ctl alt +?
<TheSheep> yes
<thorsdecree> kk brb
<TheSheep> you only need it to run the installer
<thorsdecree> the first one after overlap display problem is closer...
<thorsdecree> its still zoomed
<thorsdecree> the second one is worse... and its 3 modes total
<TheSheep> once it's installed you can reconfigure X to fix that
<thorsdecree> kk so now i use the "install" on desktop?
<TheSheep> yes
<thorsdecree> kk... windows, get ready to be formatted muahhaha!
<thorsdecree> actually win is on my tiny 2.2g hard drive lol, ill put lin on the 6.5
<thorsdecree> brb
<Jester45> TheSheep: if i ever try a desktop install please slap me around
<thorsdecree> i like the mac look lol
<thorsdecree> eh?
<TheSheep> .oO( wonder if the graphical installer works with 192MB)
<thorsdecree> lol its supposedly able to do everything on 128 or less
<Jester45> yea it does but very slowly
<thorsdecree> i heard one guy who did it on a 64... and yeah tell me abou tit lol
* TheSheep slaps Jester45 around with a Citizen calculator
<Jester45> keep in mind its running from a cd
<TheSheep> thorsdecree: he used alternate cd, not the graphical installer
<thorsdecree> k going thru install process, ill be back when im done with taht part
<Jester45> see you in a few hours :)
<thorsdecree> thx for help guys, i may have to go soon...
<thorsdecree> =p
<thorsdecree> no joke? 0.0
<Jester45> what processor speed
<TheSheep> I wonder if I should go to sleep, it's morning already :/
<TheSheep> I guess it's not worth it :D
<Jester45> lol
* keb counts TheSheep and falls to sleep
* TheSheep goes to make some coffee
<thorsdecree> 400MHz
<thorsdecree> pentium 2 lol im too poor to upgrade
<Jester45> i would guess 3 hours
<thorsdecree> buying a macbook pro this summer, gonna parrallel osx and lin
<thorsdecree> lol well its about bedtime so no prob
<Jester45> depending on your hd drive
<thorsdecree> so i guess ill format the damnsmalllinux drive and install xubuntu
<thorsdecree> is all the great stuff i've heard about xubun true?
<Jester45> sure
<thorsdecree> lol i mean ill be fine with stuff like openoffice.org etc. etc.?
<Jester45> i use it over all others
<thorsdecree> lol i heard it was best on slower computers cpd to others, so i got it
<keb> its all true except the part about it making coffee for you
<thorsdecree> cuz i built this comp out of old oens about 12 yr old lol
<thorsdecree> oh... whys it got a cupholder then???
<thorsdecree> =p
<Jester45> with that OO.org stuf you might not wanna run to many of those with that ram
<Howdy125> My laptop is 800 mhz and 128 megs and xubuntu doesn't do too bad on it.
<keb> i found OOo 2.2 runs a lot faster
<Howdy125> Don't laugh .. I gave it a 1 gig swap .. lol
<thorsdecree> i can say this: i like the gui way better than any other
<thorsdecree> simple and speedy
<Jester45> keb: what java version
<Jester45> i like the gui also i used kubuntu ubuntu gentoo debian fendora core and i came back to xubuntu
<keb> hmm.. whatever came with it.  i only use the word processor sometimes
<TheSheep> Jester45: OO works faster if you disable java on it
<TheSheep> Jester45: especially on low ram
<Jester45> ?? i thought it was coded in java
<TheSheep> Jester45: no, it only can use java for macros
<TheSheep> Jester45: and some plugins
<Jester45> o well
<Jester45> i might try it again
<keb> yeah the office integration that MS-Office uses VB for
<TheSheep> keb: OO uses python for that ;)
<thorsdecree> k im partitioning now
<keb> oic, why use two different scripting langauges
<thorsdecree> lol i like oo, i moved over to completely opensource stuff
<thorsdecree> except flash and dreamweaver...
<TheSheep> and mp3, and divx, and dvd, and...
<thorsdecree> ok, tyvm all, i may be back later, but for now im good
<Howdy125> Not a computer without those is it.
<TheSheep> .oO( yeah, I know, you all love the serial comma )
<thorsdecree> thx for the help everyone
<thorsdecree> god bless, and good night
<TheSheep> Howdy125: ogg works pretty well...
<Jester45> TheSheep: you could use xvid
<Jester45> i like mp3
<Jester45> becuase i dont have to rencode it
<Howdy125> I haven't messed with ogg
<TheSheep> actually, for me personally, the worst proprietary thing I can't get rid off are fonts
<Howdy125> Fonts are kind of important ..
<Howdy125> good ones
<TheSheep> well, dejavu are nice and pretty well done
<TheSheep> and they give you the basics
<TheSheep> but if you do any more advanced design...
<TheSheep> and the fonts that came with Vista are really REALLY well done
<TheSheep> optimized for computer screen
<TheSheep> Verdana and Georgia are pretty good too
<Howdy125> Long as I can read whats on the screen I'm good to go.
<TheSheep> Howdy125: there is a huge difference, try to disable hinting and you'll see :)(
<Howdy125> No way lol .. I've seen bad fonts before .. default kde fonts can be pretty bad in some distros.
<TheSheep> I love DejaVu and Terminus
<TheSheep> Terminus is the only font for terminal, be it linux or windows
<TheSheep> it resembles the vga font from text mode
<Howdy125> Time for some TV .. cya later folks.
<Jester45> bye for me also
<blaker> Hello!
<blaker> I just got Linux. Haha.
<keb> congrats
<blaker> thanks
<blaker> hehe.
<blaker> hmm, how do i change like my real name and stuff in irssi?
<blaker> any idea?
<keb> dunno
<BlakerX> Hmm.
<BlakerX> Alright.
<Myrtti> you found it?
<TheSheep>  /help is your friend :)
<Myrtti> /set real_name scriptkiddie haxor
<TheSheep> scriptkiddie haxor jr.
<BlakerX> thanks
<BlakerX> i found it in my config file in my home directory anyways
<TheSheep> wonder how it got there XD
<BlakerX> probably somebody got into my box and moved it or something
<BlakerX> dunno
<BlakerX> do you use beryl?
<Myrtti> well changing it wouldn't do much without you either a) restart irssi b) reload your config
<BlakerX> yes, i know that.
<BlakerX> im on xchat right now
<TheSheep> the a) worked, as we can see
<TheSheep> ah
<BlakerX> im trying to change the ctcp version reply as well :)
<TheSheep> change it to "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)" ;)
<BlakerX> you're funny
<BlakerX> i always change anything that can identify me
<BlakerX> same with my user_agent
<BlakerX> irc version reply
<BlakerX2> Here I am!
<BlakerX> hmmm
<BlakerX> it says Unknown
<godless> omg hx0r
<BlakerX> for Real Name
<BlakerX> i put BlakerX as the real_name
<BlakerX> this is strange to say the least
<BlakerX> a bug in irssi
<TheSheep> for sure
<BlakerX> nevermind its working
<BlakerX> how do i attack something?
<TheSheep> I think it does that because your nick starts with cpaital B and ends with capital X, and irssi doesn't like it ;)
<BlakerX> somebody said you can do ddos on ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Um, attacking anything is offtopic for Freenode.  Stop now.
<BlakerX> you know anything about that?
<BlakerX> oh
<TheSheep> and it's not a joke
<BlakerX> what?
<BlakerX> i just wanna know how is all
<TheSheep> about offtopic
<BlakerX> my friend that i know from school has something called bots
<Myrtti> good for him
<BlakerX> he can make websites go offline
<tonyyarusso> Which are not welcome here.
<Myrtti> mind telling us his name?
<BlakerX> he said use ubuntu
<BlakerX> rob
<godless> My name is Rob :(
<TheSheep> godless: I knew it! it's you!
<godless> Wait, is that you, Steve?
<Myrtti> full name, so we can go rat him to his parents?
<godless> I TOLD YOU NEVER TO USE MY REAL NAME
<godless> We can't talk here, it's bugged.
<BlakerX> no his dad doesnt care
<BlakerX> his dad is a computer expert
<TheSheep> that happens even in the best families :(
<BlakerX> so can you help or not/
<BlakerX> he uses this to do it also
<tonyyarusso> no
<BlakerX> irc
<Myrtti> no, we wont
<BlakerX> is there a command in irc to do it?
<Myrtti> you go find out by yourself
<godless>  /attack
<BlakerX> attack :Unknown command
<BlakerX> lol
<BlakerX> stop lying
<BlakerX> you learned from somebody
<BlakerX> you should share ur knowledge now
<godless> plz help America by typing /attack terrorism
<Myrtti> we honestly don't know. You go and do your homework and come back and tell us what you found, ok?
<godless> and /attack drugs
<BlakerX> lol
<godless> think of the children
<BlakerX> could you do ddos for me then
<BlakerX> please
* mode/#xubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@ip72-221-66-193.ri.ri.cox.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#xubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#xubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Myrtti> thank you
<godless> Sorry. :)
<Myrtti> I wish I had a better laptop
<godless> I'm pretty sure he was just trolling anyway. His spelling was too good.
<Myrtti> putting the compositor on looks nice but the fans start a racket when I do
<TheSheep> Myrtti: justb etter graphics card :)
<crdlb> xfce's compositor?
<crdlb> or compiz?
<kiosk> any one know where to set kernel parameters?
<Myrtti> xfce's compositor
<kiosk> i.e. acpi=off
<kiosk> compositor?
<Myrtti> nevermind
<TheSheep> kiosk: on the live cd?
<TheSheep> kiosk: press f6 and type them there
<kiosk> no installed
<crdlb> Myrtti: xfce comes with a 2d compositor
<TheSheep> in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<crdlb> oh nm
<crdlb> Myrtti: how bad is the video card?
<TheSheep> kiosk: or press 'e' on a menu entry in grub
<kiosk> TheSheep: thanks
<Myrtti> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
* crdlb has a m7
<Myrtti> well, I'm actually getting a newer laptop next week
<crdlb> runs compiz great for me
<TheSheep> I'd hesiatte to run X on a laptop at all -- tex mode is better for batteries :)
<TheSheep> text
<Myrtti> tshih
<TheSheep> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> I might actually be putting obenbox or fluxbox to this one after I'm getting the new one from our ICT department
<kiosk> so kernel parameters would go at the end of a line begining with "kernel"
<TheSheep> kiosk: yes
<TheSheep> kiosk: there usually already are some, like the root=... and quiet, etc.
<TheSheep> kiosk: just add yours
<kiosk> there are two kernal lines
<TheSheep> kiosk: yes, one is for the safe mode
<TheSheep> 'rescue'
<TheSheep> or however they called it
<kiosk> ok I see
<kiosk> Ok brb
<kiosk> have to reboot and see if it worked.
<TheSheep> good luck
<kiosk> thanks
<kiosk> just realized
<kiosk> probably not a good Idea to modify both lines huh
<TheSheep> probably not :)
<kiosk> if you mess up you will mess up recovery mode too. LOL
<TheSheep> you can always modify them in grub though
<kiosk> and have no way to fix it.
<TheSheep> by pressing 'e'
<kiosk> oh
<kiosk> cool
<kiosk> well here gos.
<kiosk> well I survived a reboot but still no sound
<xjkx> I am installing xubuntu, and there is in the last window "language: ... location: ... username: " and there is "migration assistant" wtf? it has my windows ! isnt it going to erase it? migration assistent means actually what?
<TheSheep> xjkx: it means it will look at your windows settings and try to set up xubuntu in similar way
<xjkx> like what? lol
<xjkx> my windows has nothing to look at
<TheSheep> xjkx: like importing the bookmarks, setting up the mail client, etc.
<xjkx> cant i deny it? thats not cool
<TheSheep> xjkx: why?
<TheSheep> xjkx: it doesn't erase anything from your windows
<xjkx> because my windows is my windows and my linux is my linux :> i dont want its configuration/bookmarts
<TheSheep> xjkx: I didn't actually use the new installator, so I'm not sure, but there should be an option to skip it
<xjkx> i saw none, but will install anyway
<xjkx> TheSheep: that user import thing rly works? i waste a big time making a backup of my debian for nothing then
<xjkx> wasted*
<xjkx> is it supposed to add the user and its content to the system that will be installed?
<TheSheep> xjkx: I suppose it works if they put it in
<xjkx> yea just checking if i got it right
<xjkx> i think i will like xub, its so light
<xjkx> TheSheep: do you use xfburn to burn cds or you installed k3b? :D
<TheSheep> xjkx: I use graveman, why?
<BFTD> graveman rocks!!!!
<xjkx> i am guessing how my "life" will be after some usage, i rly dont mean to install kdelibs, is graveman gtk based?
* grazie has problems with xfburn so uses graveman too, k3b is good but those kdelibs!
<xjkx> haha yea, i will have to dance much to skip kdelibs and you will help me :D:D:D
<TheSheep> I hate to say it, k3b might have horrendous user interface and kde dependencies and all, but it seems to be the best program for burining cds available for linux -- from the technical side
<xjkx> i luv k3b :P but if graveman can burn audio and data i think i will be ok
<TheSheep> and the recent versions have the user interface even worse, I didn't think it was possible until I saw XD
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> I don't really mind it
<BFTD> hey
<BFTD> um
<BFTD> you know the part where Xubuntu boots up, and it shows the splash screen, how do i change that?
<xjkx> great question
<Myrtti> after login?
<BFTD> no before the login screen
<TheSheep> BFTD: you want a different splash or just lots of letters like in matrix?
<Myrtti> usplash then
<BFTD> usplash
<BFTD> hehe
<xjkx> there should have some pre-build ones in apt-get :>
<TheSheep> BFTD: the graphics is actually compiled in, in library files in /usr/lib/usplash/
<TheSheep> BFTD: the graphics is actually compiled in, in library files in /usr/lib/usplash/
<BFTD> ok, that made me crash
<BFTD> how do i change it?
<TheSheep> BFTD: install more of them and choose one using the update-alternatives script
* grazie likes the new usplash but prefers to turn it off
<xjkx> how do we install more of them, apt-get splashes?
<TheSheep> BFTD: I think you need to rebuild your initrd after that -- just reinstall the kernel package
<BFTD> not worth it
<BFTD> I'll leave it alone
<TheSheep>  *-artwork-usplash
<xjkx> wow, kernel reinstalling, i will pass too
<TheSheep> xjkx: it happens on practically every security update anyways
<xjkx> :>
<xjkx> grazie was it easy to set it off ?
<xjkx> turn*
<BFTD> is linux-2.6.20.7 newer then the default Ubuntu kernel?
<BFTD> ah
<BFTD> 2.6.21.1 is out
<BFTD> I'll get that
<grazie> xjkx: v.easy ... it's kernel boot parameter in /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<BFTD> grazie just remove "splash"?
<xjkx> somehow the panel didnt open by running by cd, hope it will be fine in installed one
<xjkx> grazie doesnt it have lilo? :> i am more familiarized with it :P
<grazie> BFTD: yeah and quiet if you want to the kernel boot message
<grazie> xjkx: grub is default, by you may have lilo under some circunstances
<grazie> but*
<BFTD> I know lilo
<BFTD> I've messed with that
* grazie has forgotten lilo now
<Myrtti> I don't remember ubuntu having lilo ever
<xjkx> if i am not mistaken on grub everything is different, its doesnt call devices like hda5 as lilo does, am i wrong?
<TheSheep> xjkx: it counts from 9
<TheSheep> from 0
<TheSheep> sorry
<grazie> apparantly lilo is installed if LVM is used
<BFTD> Slackware has lilo
<BFTD> for me lilo is easier then GRUB, but its also rougher
<xjkx> TheSheep: how is my hda1 named? hda0?
<Myrtti> 0,0 prolly
<TheSheep> xjkx: hd0
<TheSheep> xjkx: (hd0,0)
<xjkx> what about hdb1 ?
<TheSheep> xjkx: actually
<TheSheep> xjkx: (hd1,0)
* grazie is a yaboot expert...a kind of cross between grub and lilo for ppc
<xjkx> then hda5 would be hd0, 5 ?
<Myrtti> no
<xjkx> (hd0, 5)
<Myrtti> 0,4
<TheSheep> no, (hd0,4)
<xjkx> or.. right
<xjkx> my bad
<TheSheep> xjkx: concentrate, think geek ;)
<xjkx> ;] 
<BFTD> how do I see whats using my sound card?
<crimsun> lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*
<xjkx> it comes with firefox ;o should be ice~something which is more free :>
<sulle> when i try to sudo apt-get upgrade i get a W: E: E: error. Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/ etc. what can i do ?
<TheSheep> sulle: check if you have any free disk space
<sulle> got avail 628 mb of 8.8 gigs. its a small ftp server i got back home
<TheSheep> sulle: make sure you don't have synaptic or aptitude or another apt running
<sulle> i am ssh ing the server from work. server is at home. should i just RS the server ?
<TheSheep> sulle: just do ps ax | grep apt
<TheSheep> and ps ax | grep synaptic
<sulle>  4761 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep apt
<sulle>  4766 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep synaptic
<TheSheep> sulle: kill them
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> no sorry
<TheSheep> they didn't find anything but themselves
<sulle> okok =)
<sulle> so what is the problem then?
<TheSheep> type mount and see if the partition isn't mounted read-only
<sulle> got a paste bin ?
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sulle> TheSheep: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19091/
<TheSheep> all good :/
<TheSheep> you're sure you did sudo?
<sulle> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<sulle> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<sulle> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<TheSheep> sulle: can you pastebin the exact errors?
<TheSheep> nevermind
<sulle> =)
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get update?
<sulle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19093/
<TheSheep> df
<TheSheep> this is very weird
<TheSheep> you changed your local time recently?
<sulle> nope not at all
<sulle> but the computer was hanging up yesterday
<sulle> so i hat to manually restart it by unplugging it.
<sulle> and then i started it again before i went to work.
<sulle> the webserver works, but not the upgrade update etc
<TheSheep> sulle: well, maybe just remove that lock file
<TheSheep> /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<sulle> like sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<TheSheep> yes, only maybe better mv it to something else
<TheSheep> it should be an empty file anyways
<sulle> okok i will try it
<sulle> mv: cannot move `/var/lib/dpkg/lock' to `/home/sulle/lock': Read-only file system
<TheSheep> ok, that explains a lot
<sulle> i am NOT good at linux
<sulle> i dont know ****
<TheSheep> sulle: run 'sudo fsck /dev/hda1'
<TheSheep> sulle: there are errors on your disk and they need to be corrected
<TheSheep> (probably from the power loss)
<TheSheep> fsck will fix the errors
<TheSheep> then you'll probably need to reboot
<sulle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19096/
<TheSheep> great, physical error
<sulle> so i need to change the HD itself?, maybe that is why it crashed last night? and now it works wierd ?
<TheSheep> sulle: you can scan the surface of the disk and mark the parts that are faulty, so that they are not used
<TheSheep> sulle: thecommmand for this is  sudo fsck -c /dev/hda1
<sulle> howto ?
<TheSheep> it will take a long while
<sulle> its ok. =)
<TheSheep> then you need to somehow recover the journal for your partition, not sure how
<sulle> fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<sulle> e2fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<sulle> /dev/hda1: recovering journal
<sulle> fsck.ext3: unable to set superblock flags on /dev/hda1
<TheSheep> there is probably an option for fsck to do it too
<TheSheep> bah
<sulle> TheSheep: dont look so good
<xjkx> on cd-boot it has a 1-run cd and install xubuntu, 2-install with safe graphics mode, what do they mean with safe graphics mode
<TheSheep> xjkx: using vesa drivers that should work on any computer
<xjkx> uhmm
<xjkx> the other one worked here, but with safe graphics its faster
<TheSheep> sulle: there is an alternate superblock, but its location depends on the size of the filesystem
<xjkx> TheSheep: will it keep using vesa when i install?
<TheSheep> sulle: man fsck.ext3 and look at the -b option
<TheSheep> xjkx: not, it will attempt to configure xserver normally -- or even if not, you can always reconfigure it
<xjkx> uhmm
<sulle> man command not found
<sulle> TheSheep: the command man fsck.ext3 was not found
<TheSheep> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19099/
<TheSheep> sulle: not sure how to check the block size of your filesystem
<sulle> same here.
<sulle> i dont know what to do.
<sulle> Change the Harddisk itself ?
<xjkx> uhmm i cant make extended partitions with this partitioner ! it allows me to make logicals, but with no extended, i installed it first time making two logicais, it froze on "starting up" i believe it created two logicals out of an extended and messed up or something
<xjkx> its also only logical and primary what if offers me
<xjkx> couldnt make on cfdisk neither
<TheSheep> sulle: it's not like it's all broken
<TheSheep> sulle: but if you have warranty for it, then it's good to have it replaced
<sulle> i dont, but i can get a new HD from work.
<sulle> so i am DONE with that problem for good? !
<TheSheep> sulle: well, replacing the hard disk drive will surely solve it once and for all
<TheSheep> sulle: but you may be still able to use most of this disk
<TheSheep> (it's probably only a few bad blocks that are broken)
<sulle> okok =)
<sulle> thnx alot TheSheep. if u need anything i can help you with. just ask =P
<sulle> but i dont know if i am at annyhelp =P hehe
<xjkx> thanks god it has gparted
<xjkx> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::OptionError'
<xjkx> or not
<xjkx> worked on sudo :D
<TheSheep> sulle: good luck with that box
<TheSheep> sulle: hope nothing more is broken
<sulle> same here
<xjkx> i cant understand whats wrong with my installation ! doesnt it run on reiserfs?
<xjkx> I thought it was the extended thing but on gparted its cleary saw its right
<xjkx> i freeze on "starting up"
<xjkx> takes forever
<Wriest> what programs run on xubuntu? like beryl, any other
<xjkx> after the grubscreen
<xjkx> i get nothing after "starting up"
<xjkx> :/
<kumamoto_> Wriest: are u looking for a specific one
<Wriest> no just something different
<Wriest> that is stable
<Wriest> I install beryl and I got a white screen
<Wriest> kumamoto_: you there
<Wriest> Is anyone here
<xjkx> cannot alocate resource for eisa slot 1, `same message` slot 4, freeing unnused kernel memory, input: At translated set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1
<xjkx> then it freezes
<xjkx> on safe mode
<xjkx> tried vga=normal on grub already
<xjkx> ideas would be accepted
<sulle> TheSheep: u there ?
<sulle> when i am on my server throu ssh, i try to restart it by typing sudo init 6. but nothing happen. i just get a new command line.
<darrend> sulle: try typing 'reboot' (w/o the quotes) instead
<sulle> sulle@Server:~$ sudo reboot
<sulle> sudo: unable to execute /sbin/reboot: Input/output error
<darrend> something odd there
<sulle> yes i do think so
<darrend> what version of ubuntu?
<sulle> well, Ubuntu server
<sulle> i dont know which :p
<sulle> i had it on a cd and installed it for some time ago.
<sulle> it is upgraded and updated.
<xjlx> sulle: do you know my case?
<darrend> cat /etc/issue
<sulle> xjlx: i realy dont know annything about linux so no
<xjlx> i cant boot :(
<sulle> Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l
<darrend> is the server running normally?
<sulle> well i got a tip from TheSheep that my HD is messed up. so i need to change that part. but is maybe that the case i cant reboot ?
<darrend> could be
<sulle> okok
<darrend> something fundamental is wrong if you get that response from the reboot command
<sulle> but if i copy the hole ./ and paste that in my new HD with installed ubuntu server on it. will it work like the old one ?
<darrend> er, no.  that's not how to do it
<darrend> try tailing your syslog for a while, see what shows up in there
<sulle> ye but i am changing my hd annyway.
<sulle> so how can i copy every program and files to the new ubuntu with the new hd?.
<sulle> i will copy things out on a external hd
<darrend> hang on, did I misread your post.. are you re-installing the server and copying over your data?
<sulle> and then back again when i have switched hd.
<sulle> i am changing the harddisk in the server.
<darrend> or did you mean copy all files from one hdd to the other
<sulle> re-installing ubuntu server on the NEW HD. with the programs and files from the old server.
<sulle> so i dont have to reinstall and refix all installed programs on the new hd
<darrend> no.  you need to re-install from CD.  You can then add any additional programs using aptitude that you currently have
<darrend> then you can copy over their settings from the old hdd
<darrend> so, stuff that might be in /etc for example
<darrend> but you have to do this with care in case of references to devices that may have changed or similar
<sulle> why cant i just copy ./ in to my mybook, then throw away the old hardisk. put in the new. and then paste back in the ./ dir to the new ubuntu ?
<kumamoto_> sulle: also see what messages u get from running badblocks
<sulle> okok
<darrend> because it won't work
<sulle> hmm ok =(
<darrend> if you want to try, go ahead
<sulle> aptitude ? how does that work?.
<sulle> i dont realy understand why the copy / and paste it back in a new ubuntu install wont work..
<darrend> give it a go then.  knock yourself out
<sulle> but can u explain why that wont work? it is just a copy paste. from one hd to another. with the same OS version and same updates ?.
<darrend> apart from the fact that it will take a lot longer than just re-installing, your machine won't boot afterwards
<darrend> if you want to copy an entire disk, you need lower level utilities than cp
<kumamoto_> sulle: u won't understand until u get to know the basics of Linux and how it works
<darrend> you need things like dd
<darrend> since you know very little of linux/ubuntu now, I strongly suggest you don't attempt to go this route
<darrend> but if you're determined to try, then go for it.
<sulle> okok =)
<shaddok> hi
<shaddok> i have a problem with beryl, yesterday i installed xubuntu + beryl +nvidia-legacy-drivers, everything was working like a charm until this morning, i booted up the computer and i only got a black screen instead of the login manager, xorg.conf is ok, Xorg.log is not : (EE) NVIDIA(0): Error recovery failed.
<shaddok> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<shaddok> that's all i have, any idea ?
<kumamoto_> try reinstalling the nvidia driver or check whether nvidia module is installed (lsmod)
<kumamoto_> or uninstall beryl and use compiz
<shaddok> ok, i'll try all those  solutions but it seems that it's not beryl related
<shaddok> be right back in a tty, thx for the hint
<kumamoto_> u never know beryl fks things up at times
<shaddok> ok :(
<shaddok> brb
<crdlb> shaddok: what card?
<shaddok> let's try to reinstall the driver, if i quit suddenly it's the driver's fault :)
<shaddok> crdlb: geforce4  mx 4000
<crdlb> shaddok: don't use legacy then
<crdlb> use nvidia-glx
<crdlb> and if you can pastebin the actual error from your Xorg.0.log, that would help
<shaddok> oops i was wrong about this one, i actually have the nvidia-glx driver, not the legacy one
<crdlb> ok so pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<crdlb> the one with the error
<kumamoto_> shaddok: crdlb has a point pastebin the Xorg.0.log
<shaddok> ok, i relaunch x with nv driver so
<crdlb> so use /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<shaddok> www.pastebin.ca/470462
<shaddok> yep, the .old one
<shaddok> the problem is there is only two lines with EE in them
<crdlb> that's a really odd error
<crdlb> the driver is just crashing
<shaddok> right :/
<shaddok> the real problem is that it worked yesterday... which tool can i use to see what updates were downloaded yesterday ? (i'm not very familiar with debian)
<crdlb> try this: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx; sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg; sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<shaddok> ok crdlb :)
<shaddok> let me try to launch X, if it "freezes" i'll be back after rebooting, thx for your help
<shaddok> same problem, i had to reboot
<crdlb> hrm
<shaddok> i'm pretty sure my config was right at first hand, so it must be the nvidia driver itself but that's problematic
<shaddok> can dpkg tells me which packages i updated yesterday ?
<crdlb> there's a dpkg log in /var/log iirc
<shaddok> ok
<shaddok> i've got nothing related to drivers after the installation of beryl (ntp and irssi)
<crdlb> shaddok: try these configuration options: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84298
<shaddok> is ti possible for you to give my the tinyurl of this url ? (tinyurl.com, it shrinks the url to something easier to remember, i'm in tty right now ^^ )
<shaddok> thx in advance
<crdlb> sure
<crdlb> http://tinyurl.com/24fzc9
<shaddok> thank you
<crdlb> just the configuration, not the install instructions
<shaddok> hehe i was sweating in advance ^^ i'm used to compile a kernel but not on this machine :)
<shaddok> you are talking about the options to pass to the drivers through the modprobe.d/options and xorg.conf right ?
<crdlb> yes
<shaddok> ok
<shaddok> i'm doing that but the thing i can't understand is why did it worked during a few hours :p
<shaddok> woot !
<shaddok> it worked :D
<crdlb> srsly?
<shaddok> thank you very much guys
<shaddok> yep
<crdlb> that was a total shot in the dark
<shaddok> huhu, i'm happy it did hit the target :)
<xjkx>  i tried everything, noacpi, vga=771, vga=normal, noapic nolapic, and i cant boot, what should i do?
<shaddok> the weird thing in this problem is that i didn't do anything to make it work yesterday and now i need some obscure options... nevermind :)
<ateicos> hi guys
<ateicos> can anyone help me? i'm not able to enable the parallel port
<kumamoto_> is it being detected at all or can be seen in dmesg?
<ateicos> kumamoto, i've installed primaxscan, but it cannot execute and alert me to enable parallel port (epp-mode)
<ateicos> in dmesg i see only this about parallel -> [   36.108000]  ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
<ateicos> but i don't see the scanner
<xjkx> here is where i freeze "Time: tsc clocksource has been installed."
<kumamoto_> have rebooted the machine with scanner attached?
<ateicos> kumamoto, bios settings doesn't have parallel port configuration inside
<kumamoto_> no setting to show is parallel port is enabled?
<ateicos> none
<kumamoto_> ateicos I think you might have install something first before using it check out http://px-backend.sourceforge.net/install.html as an example
<kalikiana> Anyone here familiar with (creating) Thunar thumbnailers?
<kumamoto_> for some reason my dvd player won't play my music cds
<kumamoto_> kalikiana: I wouldn't know but I know this might help http://thunar.xfce.org/documentation/C/customizing-thunar.html#thumbnailers
<vinze> Isn't the Open Week over already?
<TheSheep> kalikiana: a little, why?
<amanda> hey :) does anyone know how to take a screenshot in xfce?
<Myrtti>  there's the screenshot applet
<Myrtti> then of course gimp
<Myrtti> I prefer scrot
<Lsi> is it just beryl to push the 'print'-button to have the shot? Something shift+prnt maybe? mm.
<atarinox> is there a way i can switch to root, or do something like sudo in X?
<atarinox> for example, if i want to unzip something to a location not on /home
<TheSheep> 'gksu Thunar'
<TheSheep> Lsi: you can bind scrot to a key in keyboard settings
<Myrtti> gksudo too
<atarinox> thanks
<TheSheep> Myrtti: isn't is just a link to the same?
<Myrtti> use it sparsly
<hrik001> how do i start samba to see a shared folder on a windows machine ? thanks
<Myrtti> TheSheep: gksudo is prolly easier to remember in conjugation with sudo on the command line
<TheSheep> hrik001: there is nos samba browser installed by defult, try looking for pyneighbourhood or fusesmb
<hrik001> TheSheep ok
<hrik001> TheSheep, i found fusesmb on synaptic, when i start it, it says 'missing mountpoint'
<Catoptromancy> hmmmm
<Catoptromancy> when i open a certain folder on an external hardrive, Thunar closes
<Catoptromancy> nooo
<Catoptromancy> I copied whole folder onto hardrive and it still closes
<mars_> Hi all. What wifi tool can I use if network manager, wicd and wifi radar fails?
<keb> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mars_> I have already read that
<keb> hmm well iwconfig is the basic tool
<mars_> My wifi card works fine
<keb> what problem are those other tools having?
<mars_> I need to set static ip and stuff
<mars_> but id doesent work
<Catoptromancy> anyone know why a folder will close when I open it
<Catoptromancy> I mean Thunar seems to crash when i open it
<mars_> I mean i can set it, but then there is no internet connection
<keb> mars_ does it set the gateway and dns servers?
<keb> and route
<mars_> yes
<keb> if you type route do you see two default gateways
<mars_> ?
<keb> Catoptromancy is it only folders on external drives or all folders?
<keb> mars, when you type the route command, it should show you how packets are routed to the net
<keb> if there are two default gateways, everything will halt
<Catoptromancy> just 1 folder, I also took it off external
<Catoptromancy> even on normal hardrive it closes
<mars_> keb: i am sure, all stuff i typed in is correct
<feliciano> Hello... I need to vitualize win2k over xubuntu... what app do you recommend me??
<keb> i'm stumped, gtg anyways. good luck
<feliciano> Nobody use vmware or another option?
<Catoptromancy> like using both?
<Catoptromancy> duel boot?
<nealmcb> probably time to drop UbuntuOpenWeek from the topic
<nealmcb> I just live-booted xubuntu feisty, and was surprised to find no menu bar at the top, no panel, and no access to the apps menu via the right mouse button.  Just the desktop with some icons on the left.  I finally found the option to put an apps menu on the right button but it took a while.  Screenshots at xubuntu.org are different - any idea what might have gone wrong?
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> I found the bad file
<Catoptromancy> I just made an archive of the bad folder
<Catoptromancy> make a new folder and took all the files out by one
<BFTD> for some weird reason, FF2 isn't taking input from my keyboard
<Catoptromancy> until one crashed Thunar
<Catoptromancy> yay
<Catoptromancy> that 1 file kept crashing Thunar, extracted the whole folder
<Catoptromancy> -the file i deleted
<grazie> nealmcb: with the live cd it that shouldn't be happening. How much ram?
<grazie> nealmcb: to start up the panel hit alt+f2 and enter 'xfce4-panel'
<nealmcb> grazie: 256 MB ram
<grazie> nealmcb: should be fine. Try the above ^^
<grazie> BFTD: just FF or all X apps?  X keyboard driver can sometimes crash
<BFTD> FF
<BFTD> its ok
<BFTD> I restarted it
<BFTD> but it was werid
<nealmcb> grazie: thanks - but on this tired-old 1999 dell latitude laptop, after a little water spill, the f2 key isn't working :-)  I know I can remap it though.  anyway I tried running the panel from the settings manager, and it doesn't do anything when I click on it.
<grazie> nealmcb: try running from a terminal. You may get a helpful error message if it doesn't work.
<grazie> nealmcb: so do 'xfce4-panel &'
<nealmcb> good idea - xfce4-panel:....  and it starts up!
<nealmcb> huh
<nealmcb> and I see nothing odd in /var/log/* about "panel"
<slow-motion> hallo
<grazie> nealmcb: using feisty?
<nealmcb> yes
<grazie> nealmcb: the panel problem was quite common with edgy...looks like it's not completely sorted with feisty
<nealmcb> grazie: one other thing I noticed was a number of complaints about hdc (my cdrom) read errors during the boot (a long boot - took about 15 minutes - slow old machine.....)  some SQUASHFS errors also, shown in /var/log/dmesg
<nealmcb> maybe I should just be happy it booted at all :-)
<nealmcb> grazie:  I'm adding a comment to  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/53897
<grazie> nealmcb: have you run the check cd option...sounds like you've either got a bad download or a bad burn.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53897 in xfce4-panel "Disappearing panels Xubuntu dapper" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<nealmcb> :-)
<nealmcb> grazie: I'll do that next time around and report back.  thanks for your help.
<grazie> np
<test3r> has ne1 experience with using GRUB and slack together????
<test3r> and after adding slack to This, what will i have to add into GRUB and is that in /etc/grub.conf or the such?
<test3r> "debian automagic kernels list" lol scripts.
<test3r> n/m i found it.  and then i remembered the crazy referencing it uses for the partitions. i'll have a use for that Gentoo manual after all!
<wodfer> Hi, anyone know how I can get Windows Media files to playback on my xubuntu 6.06?
<wodfer> I also have a problem with Firefox. Seems it does dns lookups or something when I enter urls and it takes like 30 seconds until it starts loading a page. A ping towards the same host is really quick. Any ideas?
<ReFoxed> could it be your isp?
<ReFoxed> i had the same problem last night in the uk
<ReFoxed> woke up in ethe morning and it was fine
<ReFoxed> i could ping google but not access it
<wodfer> nope, have another computer right next to it and this one's quick
<wodfer> really strange... I should mention that this is my first xubuntu install, however I know FreeBSD quite well... There may be something I'm missing though...
<wodfer> ok, solved the firefox issue. Was a DNS setup problem.
<ReFoxed> ahh good
<ReFoxed> didnt see the screen blink
<wodfer> Anyone know how I can get Windows Media to play on Xubuntu? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats the command doesn't work for me. I'm just getting couldn't find package...
<wodfer> cheers :-)
<ReFoxed> i think gstreamer only works with gnome
<ReFoxed> for totem
<ReFoxed> there is a special pack for xine
<ReFoxed> Xine extra plugins
<wodfer> cool. Will see if I can find it through synaptics
<ReFoxed> only codec pack i have installed
<ReFoxed> its in the add/remove applicatiosn too
<wodfer> do you know what the package is called?
<ReFoxed> Xine extra plugins
<ReFoxed> in the add remove applications
<ReFoxed> with "all available applications" shown
<ReFoxed> in the top right
<wodfer> hmm *looking*
<ReFoxed> its best just to get that as some apps rely on the gxine engine
<ReFoxed> like amarok
<ReFoxed> or go in synaptic and search for xine codecs
<ReFoxed> sure it will be there
<wodfer> funny, can't find add/remove apps. I had this in Ubuntu on another machine, but can't locate it on this fresh xubuntu 6.06 install
<ReFoxed> hmmm
<ReFoxed> never used 6.06 xubuntu
<ReFoxed> i am on 7.04
<wodfer> ok, 7.04 didnt work on my laptop
<wodfer> 6 worked fine
<ReFoxed> i am sure it had a version of it
<ReFoxed> must of!
<wodfer> ok see ya
<Carsten[GER1> Hi there. I figured out my sounddriver is likely to be ad1848 but somehow I cannot guess the right configuration. Where can I get irq/dma/io datas from?
<ReFoxed> lshw has some info
<h3sp4wn> for isa ?
<ReFoxed> not sure :/
<Carsten[GER1> it is listed in lspci but like the other card likely identified as isa
<h3sp4wn> Is it ibm ? (there is a wierd one that uses both isa and pci)
<Carsten[GER1>  product: NM2200 [MagicMedia 256AV Audio] 
<Carsten[GER1> comes with lshw
<Carsten[GER1> Notebook: Acer Travelmate 720tx, sound: NeoMagic NM220 (snd-nm256 for alsa)
<Carsten[GER1> but before i try alsa i wanna check out oss, on my other notebok it worked fine
<Carsten[GER1> mo
<Carsten[GER1> mh, when i wanna grep the lshw info... how can I tell him to output +/- 5lines to the match?
<h3sp4wn> Carsten[GER1: grep -B 5 -A 5
<Carsten[GER1> hesp4wn... you wanna have a look on lshw output?
<Carsten[GER1> oh great thx
<Carsten[GER1> i knew there has to be  something... i know few perl
<h3sp4wn> Carsten[GER1: Ok - looks like its the same audio chip used on the ibm thinkpad 390 (not 390E)
<h3sp4wn> http://www.linups.org/modules/doc/documentos/thinkpad-us/thinkpad-us.html#sonido (its in french though I think the sound part of it)
<Carsten[GER1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19156/
<Carsten[GER1> ill check
<Carsten[GER1> ...compile external modules?!
<h3sp4wn> ad1848 ?
<Carsten[GER1> i thinks its really time to read a BIG book on linux
<Carsten[GER1> =S
<Carsten[GER1> yep
<h3sp4wn> http://users.ece.gatech.edu/rbutera/omnibook900.html
<Carsten[GER1> looks good
<h3sp4wn> Its finding the clean way to do it though
<Carsten[GER1> similar to page i found... but where to determine the io/irq/dma values from?`
<Carsten[GER1> when i try omnibook values - device not found
<h3sp4wn> io=0x530 irq=5 dma=1 (does it not work with those)
<Carsten[GER1> thats what they give
<Carsten[GER1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19156/
<Carsten[GER1> lshw output
<h3sp4wn> Its the isa part of it that is important
<h3sp4wn> I am not even sure whether the isa stuff is in ubuntu (or what the newest package is to do it)
<Carsten[GER1> hm on my other card there was also a problem using (not using) isa
<Carsten[GER1> but it worked out with sb
<Carsten[GER1> too bad not on this one
<h3sp4wn> sudo modprobe -r ad1848 && sudo modprobe ad1848 io=0x530 irq=5 dma=1 (does that not work?)
<Carsten[GER1> check
<Carsten[GER1> no such device
<Carsten[GER1> isa bridge has irq 9
<Carsten[GER1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19156/
<h3sp4wn> you might have to do - sudo modprobe ad1848 isapnp=0 io=0x530 irq=5 dma=1
<Carsten[GER1> ah ok
<Carsten[GER1> i think io-range is wrong
<Carsten[GER1> where can i get it? on my campaq i could write it off the bios... not here
<h3sp4wn> Problem is I don't remember what the isa utils are
<h3sp4wn> (other than isapnp-tools but I think that is obsolete
<Carsten[GER1> pnp-isa?
<Carsten[GER1> istalling xubuntu alternate comes with alsa?
<h3sp4wn> Should do
<h3sp4wn> the commercial oss drivers would probably "just work"
<h3sp4wn> Carsten[GER1: Did you try using  modprobe snd-nm256;modprobe snd-pcm-oss;modprobe snd-mixer-oss;modprobe snd-seq-oss
<h3sp4wn> (that is what the alsa page seems to say for that card) dunno how it would work though if its one of the dual pci and isa ones
<Carsten[GER1> hm
<Carsten[GER1> getting tired but bid thx for constant help
<h3sp4wn> Carsten[GER1: try these drivers - http://www.4front-tech.com/download.cgi (just get the deb) maybe if they work you will get the settings
<Carsten[GER1> dpkg  --iing
<xjkx> i installed xubuntu and it doesnt boot, freezes on tsc clocksource installed, i tried boot options: nolapic, noacpi, vga=771, vga=normal, cevesa, e=true, no876, gdth=disable:y
<xjkx> And i cant boot
<h3sp4wn> xjkx: tried acpi=off ?
<xjkx> noacpi, acpi=off, apic=off yes
<xjkx> tried everything a website told me to
<xjkx> a ubuntu one
<h3sp4wn> irqpoll ?
<xjkx> uhmm irqpoll not
<h3sp4wn> is it a laptop / desktop - how old ?
<xjkx> it is a desktop semprom 2600+
<h3sp4wn> tried a bios upgrade ?
<h3sp4wn> did the live-cd boot ?
<h3sp4wn> did you try noapic (as well as nolapic)
<xjkx> the livecd booted and i installed for it, what about bios upgrade? yes i tried noapic
<h3sp4wn> dapper / edgy / feisty ?
<xjkx> and nolapic
<xjkx> i dont kno what it means but i saw feisty somewhere written
<h3sp4wn> there is 3 still current versions of ubuntu (with those codenames)
<xjkx> uhmm
<xjkx> what do they differs?
<h3sp4wn> older -> newer
<xjkx> is mine newer?
<xjkx> fesity
<keb> 6.06 / 6.10 / 7.04
<xjkx> uhmm but it doesnt boot ;/
<keb> what does it do
<xjkx> keb it doesnt do :P
<xjkx> freezes before boot
<h3sp4wn> Carsten[GER1: did they work ?
<xjkx> I choose the kernel
<xjkx> it freezes on "starting up"
<Carsten[GER1> hm failed to install
<xjkx> Then i removed the quit slashsomething
<Carsten[GER1> no headers
<Carsten[GER1> when i installed headers... oss was crashed
<Carsten[GER1> soundon... reboot
<xjkx> And i saw the message error, which was none, just freezes on timesource installed
<Carsten[GER1> i need a break
<Carsten[GER1> i will read some and come back later... CU
<Carsten[GER1> (callin it a day for now)
<xjkx> keb what do you think?
<keb> dunno. what is "timesource installed"?
<odat> hi everyone
<kalikiana> hi odat
<xjkx> keb no idea, just one of the firstest messages
<xjkx> it can read my keyboard its like input: AT keyboard 2 /input/something
<xjkx> If i keep the keyboard it freezes on keyboard line
<xjkx> if i unplug on boot, it freezes on the timesource thing
<odat> kalikiana, whats up?
<kalikiana> odat, Well, I'm currently coding my web browser. :P
<keb> xjkx does that machine boot into any other live cd ?
<xjkx> it booted the livecd i used to install
<xjkx> keb,
<xjkx> :P
<keb> xjkx do you have a usb keyboard?
<keb> i saw this happen once when i installed dapper on a usb-only machine
<keb> or something similar
<xjkx> i have a usb mouse
<xjkx> my keyboard is ps/2
<keb> hmm
<keb> xjkx was there a memtest boot option to try?
<xjkx> yes, havent tried
<keb> it is also possible that something got corrupted on hard disk when it installed
<keb> in which case you have to install it again  :>
<xjkx> i might try
<xjkx> i am on livecd now what can i lose
<xjkx> heh
<JJNova> Are there advantages to xfce to gnome? I'm having a hard time finding a website that's remotely "fair" in it's analysis
<JJNova> xfce vs gnome. I use gnome currently.
<h3sp4wn> JJNova: xfce is less wasteful - feels snappier
<xjkx> and light
<keb> less wasteful or one less layer of indirection and object-oriented gui stuff?
<Howdy125> noticeably faster .. :)
<JJNova> What about software support as related to KDE and Gnome
<JJNova> ?
<h3sp4wn> You can run either (with the libs preloaded if you want)
<xjkx> keb just tell me if it runs on reiserfs
<keb> xjkx i use reiserfs it works
<xjkx> great
<h3sp4wn> reiserfs works - its the fsck that not good
<h3sp4wn> (and it takes forever to mount if you have alot of partitions)
<slow-motion> n8
<Gerro> I found this quote in some random forum, what is he talking about? "Xubuntu only installs the i386 kernel by default. To speed up the overall performance, one should install the i686 kernel from the repos (assuming you are running a Pentium II or better)"
<keb> that was in dapper i think, you could get a separate 386 and 686 kernel
<Catoptromancy> hmmmm
<Catoptromancy> is that on same CD/iso?
<Catoptromancy> i didnt even know I had an i686, until I ran "arch"
<Catoptromancy> heh
<kalikiana> Does anyone know how I can stop claws mail (sylpheed claws) from connecting to the mail servers on quit?
<grazie> Catoptromancy: If you want to improve system performance it well worth taking the time to compile the kernel from source to match your specific cpu.
<keb> hmm i might try that grazie.  however it is more work every time there is a security update
<h3sp4wn> If you trim it down to just what you need you can build a kernel in 10 mins max
<h3sp4wn> (make-kpkg is slow)
<h3sp4wn> same thing with - make -jX is significantly faster
<h3sp4wn> (but you don't get a deb)
<keb> hmm
<keb> with a custom kernel, is the boot and modules setup all the same?
<xjkx> what?is i386 slower than i686?
<xjkx> i frankly never got those arch names
<xjkx> i have a semprom 2600+ all i know
<keb> it is ancient history xjkx.  i686 is a newer generation than i386 by several years
<xjkx> i think my semprom 2600+ isnt old generation
<keb> the sempron 2600+ is nominally equivalent to an Intel Pentium4 running at 2600 MHz
<keb> or is that Celeron
<xjkx> its internal clock is 1.8 lmao, amd is funny, then i think it wouldnt be equivalent
<xjkx> i believe intel name its cpu as its internal clock
<Tailsfan> How do I get MP3 Support on Xubuntu?
<xjkx> new xubuntu installation, -goes to try-
<Tailsfan> !ubotu MP3 Support
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 support - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pumpernickel> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<snook353> will my native raelink driver remain if i upgrade?
<snook353> my wireless driver for a linksys wireless pci card
<Tailsfan> Will that tutorial work for Xubuntu?
<Pumpernickel> Possibly, if it has a section on xine.
<Pumpernickel> If not, install libxine-extracodecs if you're on Edgy, or libxine1-ffmpeg if you're on Feisty.
<Tailsfan> Then it would be the Feisty one
<Tailsfan> I have Xubuntu 7.04 up
<grazie> snook353: the upgrade will require a new kernel, so the driver will need to be rebuilt.That means the driver will remain and work with the old kerne, but not the new one.
<snook353> oh, ok.
<snook353> i never though about removing the old kernel!
<snook353> i've got an old one still
<snook353> do i need to do anything extra to install the iso from a usb drive?
<grazie> !install | snook353
<ubotu> snook353: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<snook353> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<snook353> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<keb> nice
<xjkx> finally installed !
<xjkx> let me ask something,
<xjkx> if its supposed to run on 64mb of memory machines, how come my free -m has "Mem:           488        297        190          0         41        171" with 297 mb used?
<keb> xjkx it runs but uses swap space
<xjkx> keb: lol :P
<xjkx> so it needs 297 at all?
<keb> it needs as much virtual RAM as required by the stuff you run
<xjkx> kubuntu needs 256, then i'd guess they arent counting swap neither
<xjkx> but we are talking about default installations, its my first boot ;)
<xjkx> all i have here is gaim and a xterm
<keb> if you type top in the xterm you will see how much memory each app uses
<Pumpernickel> There's a difference between the amount of ram being used and the amount of ram that's been allocated.
<keb> then press M to sort by memory
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<xjkx> what about the mp3 thing?couldnt wait the answer of the question the guy did just before i quited, you could paste to me :D
<xjkx> the codec
<TheSheep> !mp3 | xjkx
<ubotu> xjkx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xjkx> :D
<test3r> gaaaaaaaaaaah lag. hey why can i only seed disk two and not disk one crazy crazy computers
<test3r> its for a distro! it should b from the same servers ud think
<xjkx> how do i block screensaver?
<xjkx> like when i move it ask me for a password
<xjkx> to come back
<Jester45> is there a reason im not getting to many updates?
<Jester45> or maybe it just im not seeing them
<Jester45> xjkx: you could uninstall it
<xjkx> i want the screensaver, but i want it to expect a password to come back to the system
<xjkx> i am checking screensaver settings
<Jester45> there is a setting to enable/disable the password checking
<xjkx> couldnt find :>
<xjkx> grab video blabla
<xjkx> in advance
#xubuntu 2007-05-05
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<h3sp4wn> Is anyone using xine (with the 64 bit codecs - cook.so drvc.so sipr.so atrc.so) finally released it doesn't use the global ~/.xine/config but its own copy of it
<h3sp4wn> However it crackles and sounds slowed down
<cellofellow> I'm in a bind.
<cellofellow> My mom has my password. I need to use sudo for something. I can easily change my password, but if I do my mom will know. I can't backup /etc/shadow without root access.
<h3sp4wn> cellofellow: boot in recovery mode and make a new user ?
<cellofellow> in the admin group?
<keb> change password, do your thing, change it back
<cellofellow> dunno what the other one was.
<cellofellow> this current one
<cellofellow> I guess I'll just change the password and then duck for cover.
<h3sp4wn> Is it not your computer or something ?
<h3sp4wn> I don't understand the issue
<keb> seems likely
<h3sp4wn> especially as the recovery mode is completely open in ubuntu
<cellofellow> on the other hand I need the current password to change my password.
<cellofellow> I missed something
<h3sp4wn> select it at the grub screen
<keb> if you boot in recovery mode you are root and can wipe all passwords
<cellofellow> I know that
<cellofellow> yup
<cellofellow> I guess I'll do that.
<h3sp4wn> So what is the problem gives you a root shell
<cellofellow> bbl
<h3sp4wn> if you just need sudo for one thing just do it as root from the recovery console
<nealmcb> damn - I just ran out of space doing an xubuntu feisty install.  It said I needed 2 GB, and I do: 2016016 1K blocks....  it just stopped installing and I had to look in /var/log/messages to see the bad news....
<Gerro> yes but what about swap and other space?
<nealmcb> I have a separate partition for swap
<keb> that happened to me doing the 5.10 -> 6.06 dist-upgrade.  removed the cached files and all the docs and continued
<nealmcb> keb: continue?  how?
<keb> well assuming your system still boots to a shell prompt, you could continue with apt-get type commands
<nealmcb> Gerro: and I have other partitions for /home and the like.  seems like the required size needs to be refined
<nealmcb> keb: I don't know if it boots.  I'm still in the livecd
<keb> ah good
<nealmcb> so I can install again, I guess.  do the the "advanced" install options let me drop packages?
<keb> maybe try installing the xubuntu-minimal and then adding xubuntu-desktop later
<nealmcb> I guess this would be a casper bug?  or xubuntu?
<nealmcb> or doc?....
<Gerro> nealmcb: partitioner for fiesty is all jacked up, I had to run it a few times and fdisk some stuff until it would work
<keb> maybe that new uuid stuff is confusing it
<Shaba1> Hello everyone
<Gerro> keb: uuid?
<keb> partition labels
<nealmcb> Gerro: seems like the partitioner worked fine.  I was just picking an unused partition on an existing redhat machine
<keb> check your /etc/fstab
<nealmcb> so I didn't exercise it much....
<Gerro> oh ok
<Gerro> keb: hey how much would be a good swap amount for a server?
<Gerro> lets say if it has 64mb ram and 6.5gb hd
<nealmcb> This is where it failed (/var/log/syslog): May  4 23:09:05 ubuntu ubiquity:  failed in buffer_write(fd) (9, ret=-1): backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsvt680li.so': No space left on device
<h3sp4wn> Gerro: 128mb
<Gerro> h3sp4wn: yeah that is what I was thinking for a desktop setup but what about writing stuff to hd if its going for a long while
<h3sp4wn> If it is using that much swap you really need more ram
<Gerro> yeah
<Gerro> I can't even get ubuntu to install on that comp
<h3sp4wn> what about etch ?
<Gerro> wanted to try xubuntu out
<Gerro> etch?
<h3sp4wn> debian
<Gerro> ooh is that the 2.4 kernel debian?
<h3sp4wn> No it has 2.6.18
<Gerro> the latest debian doesn't work
<h3sp4wn> sarge is the 2.4 debian
<Gerro> they all complain about not being able to mount the cd and low memory mode
<Gerro> ah yeah someone recommended sarge
<Gerro> right now it has damnsmall linux on it working okay
<h3sp4wn> You can install sarge and upgrade to etch but keep 2.4 if you want
<Gerro> yeah don't think 2.6 would have old drivers for that comp
<h3sp4wn> No idea or you could just compile 2.4.34.4 or whatever after updating to etch
<Gerro> I just want something to install ;_;
<Gerro> trying xubuntu alternate now
<Gerro> for dapper
<Jester45> how can i test if my usb tumb drive is working? it doesnt auto show an icon but im using beryl/emerald if that matters and it does work at my school but it used to work on both
<Jester45> anyone i ideas?
<Jester45> like maybe its been unformated
<Gerro> mount it
<Gerro> fdisk it if not formatted
<Gerro> umount afterward to finish saving
<Gerro> I use mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb but i had to mkdir usb in /mnt
<Gerro> might have to do mount -t fat
<Gerro> don't use anything besides fat, its too bulky and not multi platform supported
<Gerro> for small stuff its great
<Gerro> jgamio: omfg its jgamio!!! dudes he's like in this channel ahhhhh!
<Gerro> jgamio: lmao.. sup
<jgamio> Gerro: ?
<Jester45> o and one thing might be at school i unplug without unmounting the device (stopping)
<Jester45> heeh i forgot to send that last line
<nealmcb> keb: I got to the last page of the install, assuming I could modify the packages there in "advanced" and get xubuntu-minimal install, but it seems like no such luck - hardly anything in the "advanced" options.  Is that an alternate-cd install option (requiring a reboot)?  ANy other way to just drop openoffice or something from this install?
<Jester45> you could remove after install
<keb> he doenst have room for full install.  hmmm
<nealmcb> I noted earlier that a standard xubuntu install  won't fit, even though I have 2 GB!
<Jester45> nealmcb: but the swap takes up space
<nealmcb> my disk is 10 gb, I'm using an existing 2 GB partition
<Jester45> what about swap partition
<nealmcb> df says 2016016 - the docs and install scripts needs a fix
<nealmcb> I'm using the existing swap partition - this is an old redhat machine
<jgamio> nealmcb: did you try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jgamio> nealmcb: check out this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal#barebones
<Gerro> nealmcb: if you share the same swap drive you have to set it to wipe it down, you'll have trouble otherwise I think
<nealmcb> Gerro: set what to wipe what down?
<Jester45> the thumb drive does show in the mountable devices plugin
<Howdy125> Just complied Pidgin  .. complied fine but when trying to use an MSN account I get a popup  .. SSL support is needed for MSN. Please install a supported SSL library. ... Anyone know what library that might be ?
<nealmcb> jgamio: thanks.  I'd prefer to use my existing CD and not burn a new one, but I'm wondering if the minimal cd can be installed via a disk install?
<Howdy125> compiled*
<Gerro> nealmcb: the swap doesn't get deleted perhaps, I mean wouldn't it take too long for a fast shutdown? so perhaps there is crap there messing up the other Os when you boot into it
<nealmcb> ala https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<Jester45> !ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nealmcb> Gerro: I'm still confused.  I'm specifying the install to use an existing swap partition.  I'm still in the livecd - haven't had to reboot at all yet.  Just trying to get the install to fit.
<nealmcb> but again, what is "xubuntu-minimal"?  an option on the alternate install disk?  or on the minimal-cd disk?
<Gerro> its an install method that requires less ram to install because it doesn't have a livecd loaded up as well while its writing to your hd
<Gerro> it is NOT a slimmer OS
<Gerro> that is a myth
<keb> Gerro hmm
<keb> er
<Gerro> keb: *throws you a biscuit*
<Jester45> thats the alternative
<odat> hi everyone
* Gerro pets keb
<keb> ok then
<Jester45> hi
<nealmcb> Gerro: but what disk do I use?  minimalcd or alternate?
<odat> which gstreamer plugins do i need to install in order to burn music in gnomebaker
<odat> i only want to install what i have to no more
<Jester45> Gerro: i think thats the alternative cd
<Jester45> odat: install a server
<Gerro> nealmcb: unless your computer has less than 128mb ram or you wanta  raid server use the regular
<Jester45> lots smaller
<odat> Jester45, ?
<ToHellWithGA> no
<ToHellWithGA> use minimal
<ToHellWithGA> it'll get fresher packages
<Gerro> what is minimal??
<ToHellWithGA> a 10MB initial download then net install
<ToHellWithGA> so it only gets the packages you need and it only gets current ones
<Gerro> umm ok
<ToHellWithGA> instead of downloading exactly 700MB, mostly of stuff you don't need
<odat> anyone?
<ToHellWithGA> odat: could you explain yourself better?
<Jester45> ToHellWithGA: gerro said that the minimal is a non live cd disc, kinda like the alternative but still install the same as the live cd, also kinda like the alternative maybe the alternative is the only he is thinking of
<Gerro> Jester45: what is the minimal!?
<ToHellWithGA> "what i have to no more" is a bit confusing
<ToHellWithGA> the minimal is an install-only disc that is just enough to load an installer and download packages and isntall
<Jester45> Gerro: the minimal cd
<Gerro> Jester45: link?
<ToHellWithGA> s/isn/ins/
<odat> ToHellWithGA, i just want to install the gstreamer plugin resposible for allowing gnomebaker to burn audio cd's
<ToHellWithGA> !mini.iso
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jester45> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ToHellWithGA> Gerro: ^
<odat> nevermind i didn't realize they connected them
<ToHellWithGA> odat: i've not used gnomebaker.  are you opposed to k3b?
<ToHellWithGA> i find k3b is a very nice burning program
<Jester45> its about time they made one for *buntu
<Gerro> ohhh yeah but you'll be there for like 5 hours picking packages and it probably won't work
<odat> i'm opposed to kde libs in general
<Gerro> why not just remove them?
<nealmcb> A search on "xubuntu-minimal" (keb's phrase) isn't helpful.  it sounds like it could be an option on the xubuntu cd, or and option on the minimalcd, or maybe alternate.  so I'm still unsure what you're recommending
<ToHellWithGA> odat: that's a bummer, man.  k3b is the best burner i've used to date
<ToHellWithGA> i think it's quite a lot better than Nero for windows
<Gerro> isn't that on the alternate?
<keb> sorry nealmcb :(  i was sure there was such a thing
<nealmcb> keb: I know the feeling....
<ToHellWithGA> nealmcb: i don't think there's an xubuntu-minimal package
<odat> odat, i like gnomebaker i've tried brasero and its no iffy  k3b is sluggish to me
<odat> i'm a gtk guy more the a kde guy
<Gerro> ToHellWithGA: nero sucks it doesn't burn OS cds most the time and complains about write speeds. I've been using isorecorder for windows and its free
<ToHellWithGA> you could install ubuntu-minimal and xfce4 a
<odat> never did like kde or its libs that much
<Jester45> thats ubuntu-minimal
<odat> but thats me
<Jester45> odat: KDE uses qt like Xfce/GNOME uses gtk
<ToHellWithGA> i've never had a burning problem with nero, and i've not recently had a burning problem with k3b
<odat> Jester45, i know that
<Gerro> odat: I tried k3b before, it looks awesome but no clue about speed
<ToHellWithGA> the only trouble i used to have with k3b was on dapper drake burning DVDs too fast and getting buffer underruns
<odat> ToHellWithGA, they have nero for linux you know
<nealmcb> I feel like reinstalling and using the shell on the side to nuke some oversized openoffice junk.... during the install....
<Gerro> Anyone having trouble with xfburner not working? it won't function for me freezes
<ToHellWithGA> odat: nero for linux was really crippled-looking last time i checked
<odat> ToHellWithGA, they updated it recently
<ToHellWithGA> also i was using pirated nero for windows.  i'd not pay for nero for linux when k3b is better
<ToHellWithGA> and free
<Gerro> nero for linux!? lMFAO
<Jester45> Gerro you should try my script of utra removing useless packages
<ToHellWithGA> Gerro: it may be better now but last time i checked it was pretty foul
<Gerro> Jester45: ok I will later, did that usb thing start working?
<Jester45> growisofs is a good one also
<Jester45> nope
<Jester45> i need to get it mounted
<keb> odat : gnomebaker will burn audio cds from mp3 files
<ToHellWithGA> keb: you know you shouldn't do that, right?
<ToHellWithGA> mp3 is a lossy codec
<keb> yeah transcoding and stuff
<ToHellWithGA> so your CDs will be kinda lo-fi
<ToHellWithGA> yeah :/
<keb> i collect ogg and lfac usually
<keb> *flac
<ToHellWithGA> i download mp3, i just don't burn it
<ToHellWithGA> all my own rips are FLAC
<ToHellWithGA> EAC+WINE is such a pain
<ToHellWithGA> do you know of any linux programs that compensate for drive offset and for caching?
<ToHellWithGA> i'd totally bail on EAC if it wasn't such a great closed-source free program
<Jester45> i like xripper or gtk-gnutella
<ToHellWithGA> Jester45: do both of those include offset correction options?
<ToHellWithGA> i was surprised at just how thorough EAC is
<Jester45> gtk-gnutella is a p2p software and idk about xriper
<Jester45> xripper probably doesnt because its basic but i like it
<Howdy125> FYI .. libnss-dev fixed my SSL problem in Pidgin ..
<Jester45> i ahte pidgin
<Jester45> its so slow
<Howdy125> Guess I'll fine out soon enough Jester45
<Jester45> gparted doesnt know my drive is in
<nealmcb> hmmm - now I'm wondering if I ran out of space because it is installing updated packages at the end of the install - can I keep it from doing that?  just disconnect from the network?
<keb> it should install from cd without needing a network
<nealmcb> no - at the end of the install I saw it talk about updates, and I see just a few packages in /var/cache/apt - I bet that is the problem!!
<nealmcb> like openoffice-core!
<keb> maybe you can apt-get remove it now
<nealmcb> I'm not booted now, and don't want to risk it being messy if I try to reboot
<nealmcb> I'll just reinstall and turn off the network, and delete stuff later before upgrading
<nealmcb> i.e I'm still in the livecd boot, haven't tried booting the installed system.  afraid grub isn't set up, etc
<nealmcb> 100 MB of updates now in the apt cache - that's the problem
<keb> do you see the disk space running out from that?
<nealmcb> yeah - 100 extra MB in a tight install
<Jester45> how much swap
<nealmcb> and the disk is currently full.  so I'll run the whole install again, without the network, so it can't get those 100 mb this time
<nealmcb> 135 MB of swap, but that is a whole different partition
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> but if it was like 500 you could resize the 2gb partition and give it 300 more mb's
<Jester45> thats why i asked
<Jester45> w00t
<nealmcb> ahh - right
<Jester45> i just hit 8mb/s dl speed
<crabgrass> heya, is there a way to make a normal width panel containing just a pager grow in size with open windows?  ...like gnome's does?
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> click on the menu then click on settings -> settings manager -> panel
<Jester45> then select normal width on the drop downl ist at bottom
<Jester45> you might have to select a diffrent panel and/or add a spacer
<nealmcb> are any of the post-release updates for xubuntu really important?
<crimsun> ...would they be updates if they weren't?
<nealmcb> I mean stuff that could make an install fail, etc
<crimsun> it's a good idea to install them.
<nealmcb> of course I will, but I want to know if it is worth trying my no-network install idea
<crimsun> none of them will make an install fail.
<nealmcb> :-)  thanks
<crimsun> some of them are there to explicitly prevent an install from failing.
<crimsun> granted it's all software written by humans, so take what you will.
<crabgrass> add a spacer?
<crabgrass> oh, and by '
<nealmcb> crimsun: actually, what I've discovered is that they DO cause my install to fail, since they are so big and I'm tight on space (but over 2 GB)
<crabgrass> oh, and by 'pager' i meant 'task list'
<ToHellWithGA> you have 2 GB of free space?
<ToHellWithGA> that's huge
<ToHellWithGA> i just installed xubuntu feisty on a <4GB drive
<nealmcb> I have a 2.1 GB partition for an xubuntu install.  the updates are over 100 MB
<crimsun> nealmcb: the updates shouldn't cause your install to fail.
<nealmcb> crimsun: right.  but they did - out of space....
<nealmcb> or am I not understanding something here?
<crimsun> nealmcb: please file a bug with _precise_ partition and free space snapshots.
<nealmcb> I will.  But for now, 2016016 1K blocks is what df said about my partition (total size),   Had 2015992 blocks used when it was 100% full (root saving some??)
<nealmcb> and "0" available....
<nealmcb> I've got the /var/log/messages output also
<nealmcb> May  4 23:09:05 ubuntu ubiquity:  failed in buffer_write(fd) (9, ret=-1): backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsvt680li.so': No space left on device
<crimsun> by default, 5% of an ext3 partition is reserved for root usage in emergency situations.  It must be explicitly reallocated.
<nealmcb> crimsun: yeah - I thought it was something like that
<nealmcb> uhoh - I hope it configures my wireless hardware even though I pulled the card during the install....
<nealmcb> maybe I should have disconnected the wireless access point rather than the wireless card on my laptop....
<keb> lol not to worry
<nealmcb> OK, after mostly installed, I see 87MB available, 1826204 1K blocks used in the install partition
<nealmcb> so the 100 MB of updates would definately fill that  to overflowing
<crimsun> right, a bug with details would be useful for mvo
<nealmcb> crimsun: right - I'll see if it works first though....
<crimsun> it's still a usability bug that we need to address for 7.10
<keb> how do you decide which decimal is the next release?
<nealmcb> max used during the install, before removal of packages, was about 1833416 blocks
<crimsun> keb: it's year.month
<keb> ah that explains the repeats hehe
<crimsun> and since we have a biannual release schedule...
<ToHellWithGA> crimsun: may i blame you for releasing xfce4 before each of its dependencies?
<ToHellWithGA> *in gutsy
<Jester45> i liked .06 .04 seems to... not done
<crimsun> ToHellWithGA: your question makes no sense
<crimsun> please rephrase it.
<ToHellWithGA> when i upgraded gutsy, the xfce4 package was built way before any of its dependencies
<crimsun> ...built?
<ToHellWithGA> so it depends on higher version numbers than exist in the repos
<crimsun> and how did you dist-upgrade?
<ToHellWithGA> built, written, whatever fits
<crimsun> (installed)
<ToHellWithGA> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<ToHellWithGA> from the day feisty was released
<Jester45> ToHellWithGA: maybe uploaded?
<ToHellWithGA> when i saw gutsy on the repos
<crimsun> that's an aptitude bug
<Jester45> whats the next one called after gusty
<crimsun> however, understand that aptitude will perform additional passes in an attempt to resolve situations precisely as yours
<ToHellWithGA> yeah, it just held it at the current version
<crimsun> and we do not support current devel versions, so it's really Your Fault.
<ToHellWithGA> i just found it weird that the metapackages would list a few dozen things that hadn't even been uploaded
<ToHellWithGA> it still works groovy :)
<Jester45> tahts why its not stable yet :)
<crimsun> again, we do not support the devel branch [which obviously hasn't been released as a stable release] 
<nealmcb> I've heard that aptitude isn't as smart as update-manager on doing dist-upgrade things - might it have helped?
<Jester45> crimsun: do you think they will use H or skip it in the next release
<crimsun> Jester45: no idea, don't care.
<crimsun> (but it probably will be 'h')
<nealmcb> Ahhh - install complete, and 600 MB free now - 1310348 blocks used in /
<keb> nice
<nealmcb> too bad it didn't remove those packages before doing the upgrade...
<Jester45> and you worried about space
<xjkx> is this add/remove, synaptic?
<ToHellWithGA> h... is hoary no longer on the repos?
<nealmcb> no - all during my xubuntu install
<Jester45> nealmcb: i would use synaptic and remove all the un used packages, such as the xserver support for cards you dont have
<Jester45> itwill save a lot
<nealmcb> I don't care about space now, with all that free space.  It was just a problem getting thru the install, with all the updated packages....
<xjkx> Flash. i havent flahs, should i use what firefox recommends me or it would break? my freebsd had problem with that and i had to install one on ports
<nealmcb> Jester45: but thanks for the tip
<Jester45> ToHellWithGA: i dont think so its pretty old
<ToHellWithGA> s/old//
<ToHellWithGA> old is pretty
<Jester45> xjkx: you can use non-free or free versions
<xjkx> i'd like nonfree coz its latest
<xjkx> how do i procced?
<Jester45> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jester45> gnash is the free
<xjkx> gnash is prolly old
<xjkx> i mean, it would be equivallent to an old of macromedia
<Jester45> in relation to the flash versions ie 7 8 9
<xjkx> Jester45: how do you lock yourscreen with password, yea like a screensave and when mouse moves, it prompts a password, not like waiting the time pass, just you want to leave your machine and you click somewhere to lock, cant find on xfce
<Jester45> you could press the shutdown button on the panel then click switch user
<keb> i have a lock screen applet on my xfpanel
<Pumpernickel> `xflock` should do it and, last I checked, was bound to ctrl + alt + del.
<Pumpernickel> That was awhile ago, so I could be mistaken.
<xjkx> both worked thanks
<odat> sup everyone
<BFTD> urm
<ToHellWithGA> did varka's quit message say "i'd like to rule the world but god didn't give to me the source code?"
<nealmcb> it boots.  but no panel - sigh.  but I can start the panel from a terminal after the appropriate config judo
<ToHellWithGA> i don't know ndern
<ToHellWithGA> nealmcb: i had that problem
<ToHellWithGA> did you install from the xubuntu feisty live/install cd?
<ToHellWithGA> my fix was to run the panel from a terminal then go to applications->settings->sessions and be sure the session was saved at logout.  after rebooting, panels popped up (as did a terminal).  after closing the terminal and rebooting again, things were as expected
<ToHellWithGA> you could probably just logout/login instead of rebooting
<nealmcb> ToHellWithGA: thanks - I'll try that
<xjkx> thats probably some graphic incompatibility
<ToHellWithGA> isn't that convoluted? XD
<xjkx> I had the same problem when running by livecd with no safe mode graphics
<ToHellWithGA> nealmcb: what video card do you have?
<ToHellWithGA> xjkx: the card i have in that machine runs VESA
<nealmcb> an old dell latitude, circa 1999....
<ToHellWithGA> there is no current driver on the live CD so far as i could tell for a riva 128, 8 MB, ca. 1998
<ToHellWithGA> does your machine use the VESA driver?
<ToHellWithGA> it could be a bug with xfce+xorg+vesa perhaps
<ToHellWithGA> you'd be able to tell be reading /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ToHellWithGA> s/be read/by read/
<nealmcb> ToHellWithGA: great - that worked!  didn't have to change any settings, just start the panel, and log out and back in
<xjkx> ToHellWithGA: what else this save session on close does?if i mark it and shutdown, will it remember i had firefox, gaim, and i was in this channel?
<ToHellWithGA> xjkx: it will remember the programs
<ToHellWithGA> not the states of the programs
<ToHellWithGA> so it'll open terminal, firefox, gaim, etc.
<xjkx> it would open firefox with no website and gaim with no channel? :o
<xjkx> not very useful
<ToHellWithGA> yup
<ToHellWithGA> it's very useful
<ToHellWithGA> auto-launching gaim would make gaim a kind of answering service
<ToHellWithGA> even if you're not around when your machine reboots in the middle of the night, people can still send you IMs
<nealmcb> ToHellWithGA: grep -i vesa /etc/X11/xorg.conf has no hits
<ToHellWithGA> you could have it automatically launch ktorrent (if you use such a crummy torrenting client) and your stuff would begin seeding
<xjkx> thats why there is startup softwares, at least there should be
<xjkx> oh yea, the torrent example was better
<ToHellWithGA> nealmcb: grep -i Driver
<xjkx> but no Kthing here thanks
<ToHellWithGA> i guess -i isn't a big deal
<ToHellWithGA> ktorrent made me really mad once
<ToHellWithGA> i'll never use it again
<ToHellWithGA> its 1.5 release corrupted my data
<xjkx> what happened?
<ToHellWithGA> not stuff i downloaded... my data
<xjkx> :o
<nealmcb> ToHellWithGA: neomagic, wacom, synaptics
<ToHellWithGA> i made torrents, uploaded them, and then it corrupted my data
<ToHellWithGA> nealmcb: is neomagic a kind of video card
* nealmcb time for dinner....
<nealmcb> ToHellWithGA: yeah, I think so
<xjkx> thats probably some mistake
<ToHellWithGA> my last listed driver is the video one
<ToHellWithGA> anyway, since then i've been on rtorrent
<ToHellWithGA> once you go ncurses you never go kde
<xjkx> rtorrent eh? must try it, ncurses rocks
<ToHellWithGA> xjkx: PM?
<xjkx> sure
<ToHellWithGA> it has a kinda weird ~/.rtorrent.rc file
<ToHellWithGA> if you don't wanna read docs, i can send you mine in this PM
<kiosk> anyone know what the installation folder is for mozilla on xubuntu?
<Pumpernickel> For which part?
<kiosk> Trying to install adobe flash player and it asks for the installation directory
<Pumpernickel> It should offer a default option.
<xjkx> what p2p you guys use
<Jester45> gtk-gnutella
<Jester45> its the same network as limewire
<Jester45> or torrents
<Jester45> i use torrents mostly for videos or linux cd downloads
<Jester45> i recommend for torrents, Heavy clients: azureus Medium: deluge ktorrent Light: firefox plugins the offical bittorrent client utorrent+wine
<Jester45> i use azureus and deluge, i like azureus for its very advance settings and features and deluge for simple ness and its a bit lighter
<Jester45> if you need help with any of them im pretty knowledgeable about them
<Jester45> o and gtk-gnutella has to version gtk1 and gtk2 the repos only have 2 and sourceforge only has a deb for gtk1 a version behind
<Jester45> the newest is 0.96.3 the deb is 0.96.2 not missing much
<Tmob> anyone here has more than 2 monitors setup on xubuntu?
<Shaba1> I wish Tmob
<Shaba1> Hello I can barely keep up with one
<Shaba1> but it would be nice to be able to render from blender in on and do other work in another
<Tmob> well i have had dual screen for ever
<Tmob> may be 5 years
<nealmcb> crimsun: so what should I file the "out of space" bug under?  Doc? xubuntu? casper?  security-fixes ? :-)
<Jester45> no security
<Jester45> brb
<Jester45> dont worrie i will be back
<nealmcb> yeah - i think we should keep posting security updates - that was the :-)
<keb> nealmcb file it best guess and someone will change the category if it is wrong ;)
<nealmcb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/112516
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112516 in casper "More than 2 GB needed for xubuntu install due to lots of updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<nealmcb> casper....
<keb> friendly ghost?
<nbjayme> hello people.  anybody aware of a VCD creation utility but uses the ogg format instead of the proprietary format?
<nbjayme> The idea is to have totem recognize and autoplay
<Jester45> mencoder
<Jester45> or ffmpeg
<nbjayme> thanks for mencoder and ffmpeg tip.  But I am not sure if they do auto-play.  Please shed light on this. :)
<Jester45> they both can make the vcd
<Jester45> its upto totem to be able to auto-play
<nbjayme> ah yes. but can they write an ogg format VCD?
<Jester45> yea
<nbjayme> what I know is that it uses mpeg
<Jester45> you will have to look deeper unless someone else knows how but im sure one or the other will beable to
<Jester45> it uses mpeg1 as the format
<Jester45> like a dvd
<Jester45> maybe mpeg2
<nbjayme> yes.  what I want is for it to create ogg format not mpeg1/mpeg2.
<nbjayme> that way I don't have to download restricted drivers.
<Jester45> then i dont think its a true vcd just a cd with an ogg file on it
<Pumpernickel> VCD, strictly speaking, is a standard that uses mpeg.
<nbjayme> yes you're right about VCD and mpeg.  well i don't know if you can still call it a VCD but the CD would function like a VCD but only uses the ogg format.
<Jester45> why not just put a ogg file on a cd and have totem play it
<nbjayme> I need not click on a file for totem to play it but totem will just autoload files in order or treat it like VCD. :)
<Jester45> i dont tink it will work
<nbjayme> Yes because nobody created a spec yet. :(
<Jester45> maybe if there is a way to autoexecute  like windows cds
<nbjayme> This can drive people creating Ogg formatted VCDs and capable players.
<nbjayme> hmm... you're autoexecute Idea might do.... possible in Linux noh?
<TheSheep> Thunar Volume Manager can already automatically play media files when a cd is inserted
<nbjayme> So we can trap events after mounting a Data CD... call a script... and script will check for existence of a TOC file and ask if to auto-play. hmmm... (interesting).
<nbjayme> The Sheep. Yes but ogg files are simply data files.
<TheSheep> nbjayme: doesn't matter
<nbjayme> TheSheep. or correct me if I am wrong.  I meant stored in Data Type CD not multimedia Type CD.
<TheSheep> nbjayme: thunar can automatically open files from data cds
<TheSheep> nbjayme: the option is on the first tab of thunar volume manager
<nbjayme> TheSheep.: Hm... good to know that, I'll install thunar when I get home.  But I am pushing for a universal approach or standard spec to accomodate oggs VCD (or whatever it is). ;)
<TheSheep> nbjayme: contact freedesktop.org, they might do it with a .desktop file
<TheSheep> (actually there might already exist such a mechanism)
<nbjayme> TheSheep:Thanks for sharing that. I'll suggest it to the freedesktop org.  I hope VLC, Totem, and multimedia players will accommodate the idea.
<squirrelpimp> i couldn't find one in #fedora, but as here people tend to "know" maybe i ask:
<squirrelpimp> i have a fc-attached raid5 which gives me about 80M/sec read-speed using a 3500+ cpu, 1G ram, but which only comes up with 1.2M/sec when dealing with files of about 4k, which means i get about 300files/sec, all when reading
<squirrelpimp> is that much?
<xjkx> In my university we use Mysql Query Browser which is GUI, what can i use here in gtk?
<squirrelpimp> i can't tell, if that's much or if theres a problem, so some "wow" or "man thats slow" would be appreciated
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: fc is not exactly a common home appliance...
<squirrelpimp> right
<squirrelpimp> :)
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: I'd google
<squirrelpimp> but i often found, that people in here don't only use linux at home
<squirrelpimp> :)
<squirrelpimp> i tried, but some figures i found were about 20 or 30 files/sec
<squirrelpimp> and pretty old
<keb> xjkx there is mysql-admin and emma
<squirrelpimp> wow... on my own box in /tmp i can create 10000 files in less than 4 seconds but cat > /dev/null them all takes 57sec
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: maybe you have slow /dev/null? ;)
<keb> or a lazy cat
<squirrelpimp> is one interested in trying that out?
<squirrelpimp> just have one oneliner create 10k of files and another one catting them
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: it really depends on the filesystem used and filesystem parameters
<squirrelpimp> well..
<squirrelpimp> ok
<squirrelpimp> it doesn't seem to be all that easy
<squirrelpimp> beagle discovered the files
<squirrelpimp> :)
<squirrelpimp> so the whole box just slowed down
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: reiser can be versy slow for very small files, for example, as it tries to pack them effectively
<squirrelpimp> also tar ran fast as hell when i stuffed all the files in a tarball
<squirrelpimp> also /tmp is encrypted here, and its xubuntu
<squirrelpimp> so i'll wait for the other stuff to finish and test on the fedora box
<squirrelpimp> thanks so far
<keb> lol it was about 2 minutes for me to make the files and less than a second to cat them to /dev/null
<squirrelpimp> lol
<squirrelpimp> so i'll give you my echo for your cat
<squirrelpimp> :)
<keb> hmm i was using touch to create them
<squirrelpimp> i used echo "stuff" > filename
<squirrelpimp> $filename
<squirrelpimp> and i used "for f in `ls -1`; do cat ..." when catting
<keb> time (for ((i=0;i<10000;i++)) ; do echo "stuff" > $i.txt; done)    takes 12 seconds the first time and 3 seconds on the second run
<keb> time (for f in `ls -1`; do cat $f > /dev/null ; done) takes 1.5minutes   but cat * > /dev/null takes 0.3 seconds
<squirrelpimp> thats similiar to my results
<squirrelpimp> tar must have chosen the * way then
<keb> how can i check what filesystem is under my /tmp dir
<squirrelpimp> just run mount
<keb> ext3
<squirrelpimp> ext2 here, but encrypted
<keb> mine is a scsi3  disk
<squirrelpimp> sata here, raid1
<keb> for that number and size of files it was probably all in the cache
<squirrelpimp> yes... there are so many factors involved i'd rather not give anything on those numbers
<squirrelpimp> especially as i'm not a kernel-expert
<jgamio> is a graphic app to emulate locate
<xjkx> what do you use to run pdfs? would acroread use gtk?
<TheSheep> xjkx: the default pdf viewer, evince, uses gtk
<xjkx> thanks
<Myrtti> I use evince and xpdf
<Jester45> gcj is pretty cool
<Gerro> what does install in OEM mode mean?
<Myrtti> you get an OEM user, that you can install the system with
<TheSheep> Gerro: the installed system will ask for the user name and password and, I think, some onther configuration, on the first boot
<TheSheep> Gerro: for preinstalling ubuntu on computers for sale, for example
<Gerro> so a guided intro
<Gerro> okay fuck no I don't want that... even though tempting to try a linux one
<Jester45> Gerro: all the install are guided just the OEM is guided on first boot
<Jester45> like you would want from a store
<Myrtti> Gerro: please watch your language. This is supposed to be a family friendly channel. :-)
<Gerro> alright still complaining about the cdrom
<Jester45> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Gerro> yeah Jester you potty mouth
<Gerro> "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted. This probably means that the CD-ROM was not in the drive. If so you can insert it and try again. Try again to mount the CD-ROM?"
<Gerro> it has damn small linux 3.1 on it right now installed from cd. But so far no other debian based distros have worked.
<Gerro> perhaps if I enable 128mb swap along with its 64mb ram and try to do live cd install
<Gerro> but what parameters would I pass for boot option to enable swap?
<Jester45> i think its auto enabled
<Gerro> no I mean to use the hard drive swap partition for running the live cd
<Jester45>  or you would have to mount it with 'mount /dev/hda5'
<Jester45> yea it might be auto mounted
<Gerro> that is an option, is there an escape to get a prompt in the installre?
<Jester45> you might have to change the hda5 to hdb or hbc
<Jester45> but should be partition 5
<Jester45> umm
<Gerro> I don't like the idea of a live cd automounting stuff... I mean then it isn't really just the cd
<Jester45> well you can umount
<Jester45> im not sure if it wil
<rudefyet> any easy way to update to xfce 4.4.1 in feisty?
<Jester45> there is boot options you add them before you select the install option
<Gerro> alt f2 got a console under busybox now to mount that cd
<Jester45> rudefyet: i dont think so
<rudefyet> shucks
<Gerro> but where is the installer trying to mount it to?
<Jester45> rudefyet: it might be in repos soon
<Gerro> no cdrom under /dev
<Jester45> gerro it uses the cd as a ram disk or somthing like that a ram/hd disk so you can mount untill you booted and you cant boot until its mounted
<rudefyet> it's already in the gutsy repos, but not sure if I want to risk that yet
<Jester45> i wuoldnt
<Gerro> Jester45: so your saying I have too little ram?
<Jester45> it should be backported once gusty is a bit stabler and the devs have time to port
<rudefyet> yeah
<Jester45> Gerro how much? and live cd right
<Gerro> 64mb but system reports 60.5
<Jester45> no your not gonna get live install
<Gerro> its sync dram
<Gerro> sync ddr I mean
<Gerro> no sync dram that is it
<Jester45> try alternative is much faster and personaly more efficent
<T`> anyone here ever used more than 2 monitors with xfce?
<Gerro> T` no I haven't wish I did, someone spoke about that on another channel though
<Gerro> T` any troubles doing so?
<Gerro> Jester45: I am on the alternative
<Jester45> T`: i wish when in windows i have 3 but with linux my ati card doesnt have open source aultimoniter support
<Gerro> ati is crap
<Jester45> Gerro: you should be able to the alt barly needs anything
<Gerro> well its in low memory mode
<Jester45> no for windows gaming
<Gerro> even windows gaming
<Jester45> if they opensourced the driver then it would be better
<Gerro> I got one and it lags, has lower fps, and some games with more advanced features choke and die
<Gerro> yeah probably
<Jester45> for you maybe
<rudefyet> hmm...I suppose I'll go make a package for "Pidgin" 2.0.0b7
<T`> Gerro, i'm buying new hardware for my trading system
<Gerro> Jester45: well maybe mine would be better under linux though.. on windows I know its horrible can't get opengl stuff going even thought it used to have that working
<Jester45> trading system?
<T`> i have 4 screens on it, but i want to switch to a new hardware and also have the ability to use xfce
<T`> so wsondering which hardware i should get for the video cards
<T`> Jester45, i daytrade.. stocks, futures, etc.
<Jester45> o
<Gerro> so far I have yet to even read a book on linux that even mentions ATI
<Jester45> i play games :)
<T`> Gerro, i dont care for opengl actually
<T`> Gerro, just need LOTs of screen real estate.. and be able to switch virtual screeens FASSSST
<T`> xinerama is ruled out for that reason
<Jester45> idk drx 10 is looking good
* Gerro high fives Jester
<T`> its horribly slow
<T`> Gerro, well nvidia's truview is a better choice at the moment i believe
<Jester45> T`: you should get touch screens
<Gerro> T` yeah its addicting I've heard having such large screens
<Gerro> lol yeah really get a work out then
<T`> Jester45, interesting idea.. never thought of that
<T`> Jester45, i doubt there are 24" touchscreens at reasonable prices
<Gerro> ooh and one of those metal extension rods to poke it
<Jester45> i got my laptop with one tablet + on screen keyboard
<Jester45> be ever
<Jester45> best*
<Gerro> what you mean tablet?
<T`> for my purposes, i need more space.. screen realestate
<Jester45> i think beryl cube would be realy cool
<T`> touchscreen would only be nice to switch or enter orders quickly i think
<Jester45> T`: have 1 touch screen
<T`> but man now i really like that touchscreen idea
<T`> Jester45, have you any idea about "Matrix order entry" ?
<T`> http://www.tradestation.com/images/strategy_testing/Screenshots/MatrixCallOuts2_10212003.gif
<Jester45> have it centered and realy low down allmost like a keyboard then 3 moniters above it
<T`> you basically do all order entreies to buy/sell with the mouse only
<T`> it will be hot if i can just do it thru touchscreen.. can be like 10x faster
<T`> quick scalping
<Jester45> ever thought about dual mouse or... mice
<T`> you using 4 mointors on xfce then right?
<Gerro> hmm leave room for error without mouse
<T`> oh nvm.. i read it as "I have it centered..."
<T`> yea something like that would be nice .. i agree
<Jester45> no i cant get more than 1 moniter
<T`> so i cana buy a small touchscreen and put just once order entry window on it.. will work good imo
<T`> so i can have 5 screens.. hmm
<T`> its confusing
<T`> i use a trackball already
<T`> i just spin it fast to get to ends
<T`> Jester45, lcd's are very cheap now a days
* Gerro is saving up for when they have holograms
<Jester45> you know vitrual desktops are about as good
<T`> Jester45, i just saw something for like $120.. 17" deals2buy.com or something..
<Jester45> i got 3 20 inch for 250
<Jester45> its nice because they are all the same model
<Jester45> no miX AND MATCH
<T`> thats a very good deal!
<Jester45> i know
<T`> i already use 8 virtual screens with 4 monitors while trading
<Jester45> wow
<Jester45> and what res
<T`> you can always make use of extra space actually.. just a matter of running the system in a stable condition
<T`> 1600x1200
<T`> but i have some busted Sony CRT's Trinitrons. 21"s
<Jester45> the resolution would make a difference 600x400 isnt much but 3400xsomthing would make 2 screen gigantic
<T`> noisy and ugly.. so its time to upgrade :)
<Jester45> wish linux has better vidoe card support
<Jester45> then i would switch my media box out with xubuntu and remove the win2000
<T`> you are running your LCDs at 600x400??
<Jester45> no no no
<T`> why dont you just buy a new video card?
<T`> you can get a used one for $10
<T`> heck.. i will send one for free when i upgrade if u are being THAT cheap
<T`> lol
<Jester45> with easy tv out
<Jester45> like plugin and done
<T`> nvidia shoudl do it all
<T`> i think there is an app you need to "start tv-out", but thats about it
<Jester45> o, way to much work
<Gerro> ah yeah I got this book media hacks for linux or something, has all sorts of info about nvidia tv stuff
<Jester45> :)
<tuxcrafter> hi guys
<Jester45> hi
<Gerro> Jester45: its possible, might want to check about
<Gerro> tuxcrafter: yo
<Jester45> i wonder if there are any usb moniters
<Jester45> that could be fun
<T`> and you complain about lack of better resolution?
<Jester45> use cpu power to use 30 screens
<Gerro> resolution is never too high, just install better fonts
<tuxcrafter> if got a new motherboard jetway 7F4K1G5D with a curse here :-D
<Jester45> mine are running at 1400x1050@70
<T`> yes there are USB to VGA convertors
<T`> no you can't power them thru USB duh..
<Jester45> well i know that
<Jester45> well you could but the screen would be cellphone size
<tuxcrafter> does the xubuntu 7.04 desktop live i368 have a user name and password because it it asking !@
<Jester45> i wish the *buntu people would make more updates, i like updating my system i dont know why it just something i think is fancy
<T`> whats the use of running 20 seperate 300x200 screens ?
<BFTD> Jester45 same here
<BFTD> it feels like its all newish
<Jester45> idk but they could be usb powered
<tuxcrafter> what is the user name and password for the live cd?
<T`> Jester45, you can run the hurd releases.. they are constantly in development
<T`> tuxcrafter, there isn't one i think
<T`> tuxcrafter, just press enter?
<tuxcrafter> yes normaly there is no one but it is asking
<rudefyet> hmm...i wish I could find something like gaim-rhythmbox for banshee
<Jester45> i kinda like defraging a old windows machine after a few years of the owner not doing it and watching the speed go ^^^^
<tuxcrafter> nope enter does not work
<Jester45> but it takes a long time and you have to keep doing it
<Jester45> so i get mad at it
<Jester45> tuxcrafter: what are you tring
<tuxcrafter> Jester45: trying to get xubuntu on my new pc
<tuxcrafter> but i think it is anti linux build
<Jester45> tuxcrafter: but why do you need root
<BFTD> Jester45 my Linux partition has .5% inconsistency
<Jester45> % filled? and does it have lots of big files or small ones
<T`> what music player are you guys using lately btw?
<Jester45> small files make less inconsistencies because they fit better, like textris will all squares
<T`> i used a bunch like rhythmbox, amarok and went back to xmms
<tuxcrafter> step one: tested memory ok
<tuxcrafter> step two: tested cd ok
<tuxcrafter> step three: loaded xubuntu 7.04 destop i368 live cd boot option =  save grapics mode without quiet and splash
<T`> its the fastest i found..
<Jester45> xfmedia , a classic and amork
<BFTD> Jester45 small
<Jester45> and % filled
<Jester45> as it fills they are harder to place
<Jester45> like my /home where i store bigger files is at 1.2 and my / is .3
<BFTD> is it
<BFTD> so...how do I fix it?
<Jester45> unmount and defrag
<Jester45> with live cd, or maybe a windows program
<tuxcrafter> it is giveing a segmentation fault bye starting up!!!
<T`> Jester45, xfmedia sucks imo
<Jester45> i like it
<Jester45> simple yet fancy
<Jester45> small yet bloated
<Jester45> xfce-ish yet umm more xfce-ish
<Jester45> humm
<Jester45> my irc log file is pretty big
<T`> i want something super lightweight with a bit better GUI for menus.. and a better music playlist organizer
<T`> xmms is perfect except its playlist
<T`> its one monolithic list of files.. i dont like that
<Jester45> you want winamp
<Jester45> or jetaudio
<crimsun> nealmcb: is this ubiquity or d-i (desktop or alternate installers, respectively - gui or text)?
<tuxcrafter> [ 85.828000]  EIP: [<c027aed3>]  sk_alloc+0xb3/0x110 SS:ESP 0068:f4d29f08
<tuxcrafter> [ 85.328000]  Segmentation fault
<rudefyet> cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ @ 800MHz w/ 1024 KB L2 Cache] 
<Jester45> crimsun: do you randomly pop in with answers ?
<T`> Jester45, right.. for linux
<Jester45> hehe
<crimsun> Jester45: I respond when I can to questions posed to me in my backscroll/awaylog.
<Jester45> thats the problem
<Jester45> i like to have idle chatter because thats what i do
<crimsun> Jester45: no, it's how we core-dev operate.  Because we're dispersed geographically, we respond as soon as we can.
<Jester45> no so great with google nor answering
<crimsun> I'm not sure I follow.
<tuxcrafter> hello:?
<Jester45> crimsun: i would like to make a suggestion. have random meaningless updates so i can have fun with the update manager
<Jester45> hi?
<crimsun> Jester45: you can already do that ("have fun...").  It's called tracking the current devel branch.
<Jester45> crimsun: your good at answering questions im better at chatting for hours
<tuxcrafter> can someone help me with the not bootable linux problem
<Jester45> crimsun: but i like stablity
<tuxcrafter> hmm jummie kernel panics
<crimsun> tuxcrafter: please try the 7.04 alternate (debian-installer, text-based) installer.
* Jester45 thinks about manually fragmenting his harddrive so he can fix it
<tuxcrafter> its not the pc
<tuxcrafter> this is already the second mobo
<crimsun> tuxcrafter: it's not immediately obvious from the [far too fragmented and incomplete]  oops that you pasted where the culprit(s) lies.
<Jester45> what about parts on the mobo
<tuxcrafter> via and realtek chips
<tuxcrafter> how the fuck can a motherboard be so incompatible with linux
<crimsun> can you at least pastebin the entire oops/panic?
<tuxcrafter> how can i do that?
<tuxcrafter> type over a whole screen of dumps?
<crimsun> if you need to, yes.
<tuxcrafter> picture
<crimsun> if you have a digital camera, that's useful, too.
<Jester45> video camara :)
<xjkx> what do you use to burn audio?
<Jester45> i dont
<xjkx> ;o
<crimsun> xfburn?
<crimsun> there's also cdrecord/cdrdao if you prefer.
<xjkx> xfburn burns data only
<xjkx> cdrecord is text, i was more looking for gui ;] 
<crimsun> apt-cache search burn audio
<tuxcrafter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2596034#post2596034
<crabgrass> hey guys, what's this background list in the desktop options? i don't see any other options than new/edit, so i have no idea what it is.
<JustAGuy> hey guys
<JustAGuy> /
<JustAGuy> test
<crabgrass> anyone know what this background list in the desktop options? i don't see any other options than new/edit, so i have no idea what it is.
<JustAGuy> anybody can see me?
<tuxcrafter> JustAGuy: yes
<JustAGuy> :P
<JustAGuy> cool
<tuxcrafter> crabgrass: middle mouse click on free desktop space?
<JustAGuy> how do i join new channels with this kopete thing
<JustAGuy> its soooooooooooooooo slow
<crabgrass> tuxcrafter: nope.
<crabgrass> tuxcrafter: binds to window list, though
<xjkx> my screensaver doesnt call xflock after 20 minutes i leave computer :/
<Angel-SL> hello
<Angel-SL> what desktop manager does Xubuntu use?
<Angel-SL> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Angel-SL> mm..
<ddaa> hello
<ddaa> how can I make workrave (or other typing break utility) work in xubuntu (feisty)?
<Angel-SL> the path to Xfce is..?
<ddaa> when I start workrave in xubuntu, nothing visible happen, although the process starts and runs.
<Angel-SL> hello?
<Myrtti> the path to...?
<Myrtti> ermmm
<Angel-SL> Myrtti: how do I get NoMachine to work with xfce..
<Angel-SL> It just needs to run the window manger
<Angel-SL> is it /usr/bin/xfwm4
<Angel-SL> ?
<xjkx> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kalikiana> Angel-SL, It is not clear what you want to know. 'xfwm4' is indeed the window manager.
<ddaa> Angel-SL: you select the Xfce session in gdm, the thing that asks your for login on pass
<ddaa> So, nobody uses a typing break utility with xubuntu?
<predaeus> ddaa, I think there is some countdown applet that you could use
<ddaa> :/ that would be hardly satisfactory
<predaeus> ddaa, lemme check out workrave and how it behaves here
<ddaa> mh... okay I think I found something
<predaeus> ddaa, comes up fine in console, just reports that esd is missing.
<ddaa> silly me
<predaeus> what was it?
<ddaa> I just did not have system tray in my panel
<predaeus> ah
<ddaa> and I had workrave to only use the tray and no window
<predaeus> ah ok. well I think I might just use this tool aswell, looks handy.
<ddaa> hint
<ddaa> if you use the "micro-break" timer
<ddaa> do NOT, repeat NOT, use "suspend timer when inactive"
<ddaa> frequent and unpredictable interruptions will drive you crazy
<predaeus> hm ok thanks for the tip, need to figure this out anyway
<ddaa> okay, now that I have the basics... I'll see if xfce will make that old junk of an ibook2 600MHz more bearable to use
<ddaa> than gnome
<Angel-SL> umm, how do I COMPLETELY uninstall Xubuntu-desktop?
<ddaa> I got really frustrated by the perceptible redraw delay when switching windows...
<ddaa> Angel-SL: not terribly easily if you installed it synaptic, unfortunately
<Angel-SL> ddaa: nevermind, i'll do anything.
<ddaa> ?
<Angel-SL> to remove xubuntu-destop
<Angel-SL> ^k
<ddaa> you can remove that package
<ddaa> but that will not remove all the stuff
<Angel-SL> AND all its components..
<ddaa> you can try remove all the things that contain "xubuntu", "xfce" or "xfwm" in their names
<ddaa> that will be a start
<Angel-SL> alright..
<kalikiana> Angel-SL, You could look at xubuntu-desktop's dependencies and put them in 'sudo apt-get remove *' :D
<ddaa> you could also learn to use the "auto uninstall" feature of aptitude if you can do console...
<ddaa> kalikiana: tried in the past, does not work
<ddaa> because it shares a lot of deps with ubuntu-desktop
<ddaa> if you remove all the deps of xubuntu-desktop you no longer have a usable system
<Angel-SL> ddaa: i CAN do console.
<ddaa> Angel-SL: ever used aptitude?
<kalikiana> ddaa, Well, one could start from scratch and reinstall gui. :P
<Angel-SL> ddaa: the console-gui? yeah
<ddaa> Angel-SL: it has a feature to mark packages for uninstallation if they are not required or recommended by other packages
<ddaa> what I do
<ddaa> is that after a fresh install, I mark EVERYTHING like that, and then mark for "manual install" (even if not a dep of something else)
<ddaa> all the things I that really want
<ddaa> for you, that will include ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-desktop, and whatever specific app you want in addition.
<ddaa> it's the only sane way I know to manage removal of dependencies
<ddaa> but it also means you have to use aptitude exclusively if you want to keep the flags set right.
<ddaa> also, probably things like laptop-mode, and any hardware-specific packages the installer may have enabled
<ddaa> hope this helps
<ddaa> caveat emptor, if you fuck up that stuff you can hurt yourself, though apt does a decent job of making it a bit hard.
<Angel-SL> ddaa: that was a system installed 1 day ago, and NOTHING that is hard to do is on it!
<Angel-SL> *grabs my cd and reinstalls*
<ddaa> hey don't shout
<Angel-SL> *problem solved*
<ddaa> that's also a easy solution
<Angel-SL> but my father wants KDE
<Angel-SL> if i install kde then i'll get MORE problems
<ddaa> ?
<ddaa> problems?
<Angel-SL> or, 2?
<Angel-SL> nevermind
<ddaa> if you are concerned
<Angel-SL> we'll see after I installed
<ddaa> jut grab a kubuntu cd image
<ddaa> and install that
<ddaa> that will give you a clean kde system
<Angel-SL> nevermind it
<ddaa> with no thought required
<Angel-SL> i want gnome, they want kde, how?
<ddaa> Angel-SL: the should be no problem with having xubuntu, ubuntu AND kubuntu installed on the same system
<Angel-SL> nobody wants xubuntu
<ddaa> though I found that tends to cause clutter in the desktop menu
<Angel-SL> i was stupid to install it.
<ddaa> that was for the sake of illustration
<Angel-SL> ddaa: great.
<Angel-SL> the livecd killed again
<Angel-SL> buzzer is buzzing non-stop!
<hyper_ch> why don't you just install the kubuntu and ubuntu desktop?
<Angel-SL> wish me luck
<Angel-SL> or rather the system BEEEEEEEEEPing..
<Angel-SL> ddaa: sorry; i meant nobody in my family wants xfce.
<hyper_ch> Angel-SL: do you want it?
<Angel-SL> nope.
<Angel-SL> accidentally installed it :/
<serenecloud> quick question: can anyone tell me if xfce supports different wallpapers per desktop?
<xjkx> serenecloud: per workspace?
<serenecloud> xjkx: yes
<serenecloud> i've found a 3rd party tool, but it references badger, which is old
<serenecloud> http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/
<hyper_ch> what config file is the quicklauncer?
<hyper_ch> or rather in what config file is the data for the quicklauncher?
<jexd> what is the command in terminal to... open up terminal? i tried terminal and konsole, and neither worked
<Catoptromancy> open another terminal in terminal?
<jgamio> is a desktop app to search files ?
<jgamio> jexd: xfce4-terminal
<jgamio> or Terminal with T not t
<kalikiana> jgamio, You want a file search gui? http://software.twotoasts.de?page=catfish
<Howdy125> Would apt-get install *-dev get me all those little goodies that keep me from compiling some programs ?
<kalikiana> Howdy125, Yes, the -dev packages hold all the header files.
<Catoptromancy> probably
<TheSheep> Howdy125: no, but apy-get install build-essential might
<TheSheep> Howdy125: *-dev is a litttle much
<Howdy125> Thanks kalikiana TheSheep
<kalikiana> :)
<Catoptromancy> I wonder what the aptitude for wxscintilla is
<jgamio> kalikiana: thanks you
<Catoptromancy> this program been a pain
<kalikiana> jgamio, :)
<kalikiana> Catoptromancy, There is not wxscintilla package if you mean that.
* kalikiana did 'apt-cache seach scintilla'.
<Catoptromancy> apt-cache?
<kalikiana> Catoptromancy, Yes, 'apt-cache search' searches for installable packages.
<Catoptromancy> Ive tried compiling wxscintilla
<Catoptromancy> some errors
<kalikiana> What error? Maybe some tool/ package is just missing.
<Catoptromancy> im sure
<Catoptromancy> ill get all the scintilla packages, see if that fixes the comiling problem
<Catoptromancy> already have them it seems
<Howdy125> sudo apt-get install *-dev .. gets me this .. E: Regex compilation error - Invalid preceding regular expression .. so much for that idea :-/
<Catoptromancy> need to replace * with a package i think
<Catoptromancy> would be nice if it downloaded all -devs automatic
<Howdy125> Sure would .. :)
<Howdy125> No dev package for XScreenSaver and I think I need it .. :-/
<postmodern> does xubuntu come with dialup support out of the box?
<kalikiana> postmodern, Yep.
<kalikiana> !info gnome-ppp
<ubotu> gnome-ppp: modem internet connection tool for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.23-1 (feisty), package size 82 kB, installed size 600 kB
<postmodern> kalikiana, is gnome-ppp pre-installed from a default xubuntu install?
<postmodern> kalikiana, since the system i'm installing on only has dialup
<postmodern> kalikiana, so i can't get on the internets to apt-get gnome-ppp
<kalikiana> postmodern, It's not preinstalled. You would need to install it from a cd.
<kalikiana> I'm sorry, I gotta go.
<|ericsson|> sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop, wouldn't that remove/purge xubuntu?
<noob> hey guys I am extremely new to the linux scene and was wonder how do you completely remove xubuntu from a dual boot system (including the boot option screen)
<noob> can anyone help?
<|ericsson|> noob: what version are you running?
<noob> 7.04
<|ericsson|> noob: You could take a look at this site: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<noob> oklay but if I do that won't it still leave the gnome base on my system along with the boot option? If it does remeove the boot option then I can just format the partition that has linux though
<Howdy125> Anyone had problems with .. Applications .. Quit .. not always working ?
<TheSheep> Howdy125: all the time
<Howdy125> Good .. I'm not the only one .. :)
<TheSheep> Bug #65720
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 65720 in xfdesktop4 "Quit-button in desktop menu in Xfce does not always work" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65720
<Howdy125> ty
<TheSheep> Howdy125: add a meetoo ;)
<Howdy125> OK .. once I get registered ..
<Howdy125> Done .. :)
<Eoghanalbar> hej?
<Eoghanalbar> anyone in here know offhand how you get tiling options for windows in xubuntu?
<soon> How big is the xubuntu installation? I need to have a bootable linux system on a 128 Mb USB key ...
<TheSheep> soon: just abowe 1GB
<TheSheep> above
<soon> hmm way too big then :-(
<hyper__ch> soon: try DSL
<soon> I did already ... wont boot
<hyper__ch> puppy linux?
<soon> Im more of a cat person :-)
<hyper__ch> as long as the stick doesn't have teeth you should be safe
<soon> I find the puppylinux website an utter MESS to work around - all cute little puppies and no info
<hyper__ch> looks is important... not info :)
<soon> I'll just have to try out the DSL again - mess around in my BIOS som emore and hope to get lucky
<hyper__ch> well, dsl doesn't boot when I have my usb scanner plugged in... it stops then at the usb port detections
<hyper__ch> at least on my computer
<soon> Ill be back again l8r - going into the BIOS ... see you on the other side :-)
<scot524> I'm having a weird problem with a fresh install of XUbuntu 7.04. Every time I try to launch Terminal from the menu, my xfce session is restarted. Anyone seen this before?
<Howdy125> sc0tt, yes .. a few people have had that problem .. I believe they were recommended to use xterm ??
<Jester45> xterm or some other terminal
<TheSheep> scot524: it happens with i810 graphics card
<TheSheep> family
<scot524> I'll try xterm ... give me a sec
<TheSheep> Bug #91849
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91849 in xfce4-terminal "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91849
<scot524> thanks for the help ... xterm is working
<TheSheep> scot524: hopefully this will be fixed soon
<Jester45> shouldnt it be confirmed or does that mean they know the reason
<TheSheep> Jester45: it is confirmed?
<scot524> TheSheep: me too! But it is not a show stopper, I am looking up the thing on launchpad now
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> Undecided,Unconfirmed
<TheSheep> Jester45: confirmed on the xfce bug tracker, that's enough
<Jester45> not in lauchpad tho
<scot524> Yep: I am going to try changing the color depth from 24 to 16 -- that was suggested in luanchpad
<Jester45> TheSheep: do you know how to find out what the bit the audio output is
<TheSheep> Jester45: no
<Jester45> im thinking its 16bit because thats normal but my card supports 24bit
<scot524> Sheep, Jester -- that did it, changing the Default Depth in xorg.conf from 24 to 16 gives me a working Terminal.
<Jester45> oo
<Jester45> nice idea
<Jester45> TheSheep: is that reported in the xfce bug tracker? they seem more uptodate
<TheSheep> http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3130
<ubotu> XFCE bug 3130 in general "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal" [Normal,New] 
<Jester45> but is there anything about the 16 depth
#xubuntu 2007-05-06
<cellofellow> I have a hard drive with the first partition in order on the drive is hdb2, while the second is hdb1. I'd like to reverse this. If I use cfdisk to fix up the partition table, so that hdb1 is 2 and vica versa, will that work?
<xjkx> a good tool for developing websites would be:
<xjkx> ?
<TheSheep> vim is good
<xjkx> nah
<xjkx> isnt my focus
<xjkx> i am not a webmaster, i need fast things
<TheSheep> vim+inkscape+gimp, you need nothing more (inkscape is optional)
<TheSheep> xjkx: well, use google pages then ;)
<xjkx> nah ;] 
<xjkx> i cant believe linux hasnt a similar to dreamweaver
<TheSheep> xjkx: has a number of such editors, but wywiswyg www is crap
<xjkx> its not professional thing, i would like to make a page to my father sell his cars, but i dont want to waste much time on it neither
<xjkx> those programs would help
<xjkx> I will waste time on mysql already
<xjkx> but i dont mean to make a blank page with links haha
<xjkx> not that he would care, but i would
<Jester45> can you use ssh on a remote computer, like over the internet
<xjkx> yes you can, if you were asking about my server ,no
<Jester45> xjkx: there or many such programs
<Jester45> no it has nothing to do with your machine
<TheSheep> xjkx: there is nvu, quanta, mozilla composer...
<TheSheep> xjkx: http://gnomefiles.org/subcategory.php?sub_cat_id=69
<xjkx> Jester45: i didnt get your last question
<xjkx> TheSheep: thanks
<xjkx> somehow nvu isnt in apt, but will do my way
<Jester45> i was just wondering if ssh -X only worked on lans
<tonyyarusso> !nvu | xjkx
<ubotu> xjkx: nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<xjkx> quanta = kdelibs
<xjkx> kk
<Jester45> use nvu
<TheSheep> there is also bluefish
<TheSheep> and the composer from seamonkey
<xjkx> !Greenhunter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about greenhunter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> wonder why anyoobdy ever wastes time to write those wysiwyg web editors :/
<xjkx> whats Greenhunter, a similar to nvu?
<TheSheep> never heard of it
<xjkx> TheSheep: no time to create from 0
<xjkx> TheSheep: greenhunter is named here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty
<TheSheep> xjkx: there are templates, styles, tutorials, themes, ready web apps -- no need to create from scratch
<xjkx> -installing bluefish- -prays its good-
<TheSheep> xjkx: don't expect to get all the features of dreamweaver :)
<xjkx> dont ever remember how dreamweaver was, just said that to make it clear what i wanted ;] 
<xjkx> i am not a webmaster anyway, but i understand the basic
<xjkx> i liked :o
<xjkx> it has php thing also :d
<xjkx> TheSheep: nvu is left out, not more being developed then isnt in apt-get, mozilla composer i cant find, is there another name? i like blufish but would like to check mozilla composer also
<TheSheep> xjkx: mozilla is one package with everything together
<TheSheep> xjkx: it's web browser, mail reader and page composer
<TheSheep> xjkx: seamonkey is an opensource version
<xjkx> which mozilla '/usr/bin/mozilla' then i have it :D where is the composer
<TheSheep> xjkx: there should be an option in the menu
<domenic> hello
<domenic> the package w32codecs doesnt exist, but i need it to play mp3's
<domenic> is there some alternative?
<TheSheep> domenic: you don't need it for mp3's
<TheSheep> !mp3 | domenic
<ubotu> domenic: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<domenic> i tried doing it this way before
<domenic> "Click Applications  Add/Remove." is the first instruction on this page
<domenic> but where exactly is this "applications"
<Jester45> so i want to ssh into a winxp system and i have a few questions, first how could i figure out the hostname.domainname suff
<Jester45> domenic: they are meaning the menu
<xjkx> TheSheep: the mozilla i have is the mozilla that comes in xubuntu, and its a script that calls firefox, and firefox has no composer ;o
<Jester45> with the name Applications
<xjkx>  mozilla -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla
<xjkx> its a link
<Jester45> domenic: bottom left corner
<Jester45> and the other question i have is can i get "X forwarding" with windows or is it only cli, i know windows doesnt have X
<xjkx> !composer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xjkx> !mozilla composer
<domenic> there is no ADD/REMOVE in the menu
<xjkx> !mozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> domenic: menu -> system -> add/remove
<domenic> there is also no add/remove in system
<Jester45> domenic: and w32codecs is not in the *ubuntu repo, so you have to get it else ware but it linked to a package so apt knows about it
<Jester45> domenic: what version of xubuntu
<domenic> xfce 4.2
<Jester45> so, feisty then
<domenic> yup, the newest release
<Jester45> it should be there
<Jester45> you must of messed with the system menu.xml
<domenic> i just re-installed xubuntu
<domenic> is there anothe way to bring up the Add/Remove app
<Jester45> yea but i dont know the name for the add/remove
<Jester45> you could use any other package manager like aptitude and synaptic
<domenic> i use synaptic
<domenic> where do i go from there
<Jester45> idk depends on what your wanting
<domenic> Click Applications  Add/Remove. In the top right, change the setting to All available applications. Then select Other in the left panel and then select the Ubuntu restricted extras package. Click OK.
<Jester45> no like what are you trying to use
<domenic> an mp3 file
<Jester45> on what player
<domenic> xfmedia
<Jester45> that i think would be libxine-dirty  but i will look
<Pumpernickel> libxine1-ffmpeg
<Jester45> i dont see the restricted extras
<Jester45> there you go
<Jester45> idk what i was thinking
<Jester45> Pumpernickel: do you know package close to what i said
<Pumpernickel> Maybe the 'ugly' set of gstreamer plugins.
<domenic> i couldnt find that package
<Jester45> yea thats it
<domenic> i used synaptic and terminal command apt
<Jester45> well i was kinda close
<Pumpernickel> libxine1-ffmpeg is for Feisty.  If you're on an earlier release, you'd need libxine-extracodecs.
<domenic> that package also does not appear
<Pumpernickel> Then you haven't enabled the universe repository.
<ubuntunero> hello, is there an ubuntu "base" iso, light enough to remaster with reconstructor?
<Pumpernickel> Possibly the minimal iso.
<Pumpernickel> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ubuntunero> thanks for the suggestions. I am going to check it out.
<Jester45> anyone here know of a free 100k download proxy?
<Jester45> k/s that is
<vidd> a download proxy?
<Jester45> yea or general proxy
<Jester45> i would like to try out ssh compressed connections
<vidd> what is a download proxy
<Jester45> o yea it needs to be ssh able
<vidd> Jester45, i have a box that taks ssh....
<vidd> but i would like to know what you are going top try
<Jester45> hehe wanna let me in to try it out
<vidd> what does it do?
<vidd> is it going to wipe out my box?
<Jester45> i will download idk maybe a linux iso
<vidd> =] 
<Jester45> no it uses ssh to compress my connection to the server
<vidd> let me make you an account....
<vidd> what kind of rights you need?
<Jester45> so i download from your box at as my 100kb/s and you download at say 150 from the server
<Jester45> and compress it down to my speed then i uncompress
<Jester45> idk im just trying out this
<Jester45> i want to get you machine to act like a proxy for me
<Jester45> your*
<vidd> hmmm
<vidd> what do i need running on it?>
<Jester45> idk if just plain ssh can do that
<Jester45> i will give you a link to the base of what im doing
<factotum> anyone know what i need to edit to set my fonts dpi to 120?
<Jester45> http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Compressed-TCP.html
<Jester45> im really looking to find a free sshable proxy
<vidd> come to #unofficial Jester45
<Jester45> sire
<Jester45> sure
<Pumpernickel> factotum: http://tinyurl.com/33r6qr has a howto.
<factotum> lol i was just about to open my editor after reading that
<TheSheep> fun fact of the day: if you click on the scrollbar with tthe middle mouse button, it will immediatelly scroll to that spot
<vidd> cool trick
<TheSheep> wonder why they didn't use the right mouse button for anything
<Jester45> anyone here a network wizard?
<Jester45> or just really good at ssh
<TheSheep> !ask | Jester45
<ubotu> Jester45: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jester45> i dont quite know my question
<TheSheep> Jester45: we have time
<Jester45> TheSheep: join #unofficial
<Jester45> please
<domenic> what is a good search utility?
<Jester45> searching what
<domenic> files on a computer
<TheSheep> locate and find
<TheSheep> locate is fatser and siplier, find is very powerful and universal
<domenic> i was told to use konquerer but i believe that is also an internet tool
<vidd> konquerer is a KDE multi-purpose browser...
<TheSheep> konqueror is a KDE web and file browser, xubuntu uses firefox and thunar for that
<vidd> like windows exploer in M$
<TheSheep> domenic: if you want a GUI file finder, try catfish
<TheSheep> domenic: you can isntall it with synaptic
<domenic> i just did a search for catfish on synaptic with nothing in return
<TheSheep> !info catfish
<ubotu> catfish: A file search tool that support several different engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 11 kB, installed size 144 kB
<TheSheep> domenic: you must enable the universe repository
<domenic> it is enabled i believe
<domenic> ubunutu 6.06 LTS (Binary)
<TheSheep> ah, is't not available for dapper
<TheSheep> domenic: well, use 'locate' from the terminal
<domenic> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<xjkx> xfce hasnt tabbed windows :<
<xjkx> !tabbed windows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tabbed windows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xjkx> !tabbed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tabbed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> xjkx: what?
<xjkx> TheSheep: its a fluxbox thing that you integrate many windows in one
<TheSheep> xjkx: no, xfce doesn't have it
<xjkx> :< whats xfce window manager? metacity?
<TheSheep> xjkx: single applications, like the terminal or web browser support tabs
<TheSheep> xjkx: xfwm4
<xjkx> meh, i think i will use xfce with fluxbox D:
<Lord_Maynoth_42> anyone know how to give cdrecord root privileges permanently?
<TheSheep> Lord_Maynoth_42: chmod +s /usr/bin/cdrecord
<TheSheep> Lord_Maynoth_42: not recommended
<Lord_Maynoth_42> k3b says it needs it
<TheSheep> k3b lies
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<Lord_Maynoth_42> thanks
<TheSheep> but sure, you can have a binary that will always run with root priviledges no matter who executes it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I have noticed something odd
<Lord_Maynoth_42> on my system
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sudo doesn't need passwords anymore
<TheSheep> Lord_Maynoth_42: it only needs it the first time you use it
<TheSheep> Lord_Maynoth_42: and then re-asks only if some time passed
<TheSheep> (5 minutes, I think, but I might be wrong)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> back
<Lord_Maynoth_42> oh
<Lord_Maynoth_42> well it didn't need it at all today
<Lord_Maynoth_42> weird
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<Lord_Maynoth_42> omg getdeb.net is awesome!
<vidd> you disabled the need for a passwd for sudo???? are you NUTS????
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I didn't disable it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> *_*
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i just never asked me for it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<Lord_Maynoth_42> now my bug report tool crashes
<Lord_Maynoth_42> lol
* TheSheep gives vidd a glass of cold water
<cellofellow> How do I access NFS shares? Graphically would be nice.
<Jester45> like windows shares?
<TheSheep> cellofellow: just mount them
<TheSheep> cellofellow: you cannot browse them, as they are not advertised in the way the windows shares are
<snook353> new xubuntu is beautiful
<TheSheep> shame jmak doesn't see this :)
<cellofellow> TheSheep: Can I use a linneighborhood-style program to mount them? It doesn't need to browse, just have a list of saved shares and mounts.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: you can add them to your fstab and have them displayed as devices by thunar
<TheSheep> cellofellow: if you add 'noauto' to the options, they won't be mounted at startup
<cellofellow> ok
<AlexC> i just installed xubuntu 6.10 and i'm not sure how to set up my dail-up internet connection
<cellofellow> Applications -> System -> Network should get you started.
<AlexC> i know
<AlexC> but i set it all up
<cellofellow> that's all I know too. :(
<AlexC> and it's all corect
<cellofellow> I have LAN and DSL.
<TheSheep> !ppp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> :(
<cellofellow> !dail-up
<AlexC> i just ticked the connection because i don't know how else to activate it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dail-up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !dial-up
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<AlexC> ty
<WaxyFresh> im useing fluxbox,and trying to get my sound card working i tryed this before and couldent find it anywhere on my system any help?
<whamazoom> hello
<cellofellow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cellofellow> WaxyFresh: do you have XFCE too?
<WaxyFresh> yup
<cellofellow> sound works in there?
<whamazoom> I have tried about 20 distros, ubuntu being my fav. since wifi works.. :D but im trying to install gnome2 on a fresh freebsd install....and I think I want to try xubuntu to play with? any thoughts?
<cellofellow> what sound card is it? use lspci
<TheSheep> whamazoom: good idea, try it and see if you like it
<cellofellow> whamazoom: xubuntu is really fun to play with. Enough of a desktop to be fun in that regard, but sparce enough to be geeky.
<whamazoom> Will any linux apps work with xfce?
<cellofellow> Fun for a geek who likes to get down and dirty.
<TheSheep> whamazoom: yes, as well as with gnome or kde
<cellofellow> sometimes KDE apps look downright out of place
<whamazoom> nice, cus I think I jumped in way over my head with freebsd
<cellofellow> maybe you should have tried PC-BSD.
<TheSheep> whamazoom: well, bsd is not linux
<whamazoom> tried that too, didnt recognice my wifi
<TheSheep> whamazoom: xubuntu uses the same files as ubuntu under the hood, so it should work
<whamazoom> had to do some kldload if_ath0 and a bunch of other junk, still didnt work to great
<cellofellow> you probably have less drivers for BSD than Linux, especially on wireless. (Unless you can use Mac drivers. Can you?)
<whamazoom> mac drivers...im unsure
<cellofellow> Mac's under-the-hood system Darwin is FreeBSD/Mach (like GNU/Linux).
<whamazoom> ahh, i dont use mac's
<cellofellow> that's ok. I was just thinking about drivers. Probably not seeing as it's different kernels.
<WaxyFresh> cellofellow: lspci didint come up with it i think can i pm you the results?pastebin takes a while due to the slowness of my computer
<whamazoom> its an atheros card, which is pretty much supported
<WaxyFresh> or can i post 6-7 lines in here?
<cellofellow> WaxyFresh: sure
<Jester45> anyone know of a ssh connectable proxy
<WaxyFresh> get it?
<Jester45> nope
<AlexC> how do i change the home folder of a user in the console?
<TheSheep> WaxyFresh: on freenode you have to register your nick to be able to pm
<cellofellow> WaxyFresh: yikes, it's like you don't have a sound card. maybe lspci -v or lsusb (it might be usb for all I know. or lspcmcia too.)
<WaxyFresh> cellofellow: this extra one came up with sudo
<TheSheep> AlexC: what do you mean?
<cellofellow> AlexC: man adduser is as much as I know.
<WaxyFresh> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX AGP bridge (rev 03)
<cellofellow> and AGP bridge is just part of the motherboard.
<WaxyFresh> cellofellow: its on bored,would that mean it could still be a usb/pcmcia?
<TheSheep> AlexC: you can edit /etc/passwd if that's what you mean
<AlexC> thesheep, i changed  the home folder of one of the users and now it won't log in properly, how do i change the users home dir back?
<cellofellow> 00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Yamaha Corporation YMF-740C [DS-1L Audio Controller]  (rev 03)
<cellofellow> WaxyFresh: it should show in lspci (which shows more than pci.)
<cellofellow> up there is mine
<Jester45> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Jester45> oops
<WaxyFresh> cellofellow: i got disconected somehow,so does this mean its a hardware problem?
<WaxyFresh> grrr he left
<Jester45> you didnt miss anything
<goblox> how do I edit the xfce menu? other than modifying  /usr/share/application entries? someone explained it the other day...and I had it modified, but I can recall
<goblox> err...can't recall that is
<TheSheep> goblox: settings->mesnu editor
<TheSheep> goblox: you can copy the initial system one from ~/.cache/
<goblox> ok
<goblox> I think
<BFTD> my sound stopped working
<BFTD> :(
<goblox> ahh...I think I got it
<goblox> very cool.....thanks Sheep......that worked out pretty well
<TheSheep> goblox: glad to hear
<TheSheep> goblox: but you are aware that you'll have to update the menu manually when you install or remove applications?
<goblox> right
<goblox> that's what hosed me up....I added some apps....and wanted to update my menu
<BFTD> xfce-mce-* is currently using my sound card?
<goblox> hmm...
<xjkx> what about taking screenshots?
<TheSheep> xjkx: you have a panel applet, option in gimp's menu and you can install an additional command-linep rogram like scrot and bind it to a key in keyboard settings
<xjkx> thanks
<big_area> anyone familiar with libnotify or notification-daemon?  google has not been my friend tonight
<TheSheep> !ask | big_area
<ubotu> big_area: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<big_area> how can i test to see if it is running
<TheSheep> big_area: open a terminal and type "notify-send 'Hello world!'" into it
<TheSheep> (without the ")
<big_area> gracias
<TheSheep> big_area: it should pop up a notification
<big_area> got it
<big_area> do you know where i can find docs for it, google jsut turn up a bunch of bug report
<big_area> s
<TheSheep> big_area: hmm... freedesktop.org seems down at the moment -- but that is where I'd look
<big_area> ok thanks sheep
<kiosk> Anybody here?
<Myrtti> no
<nessmuk> I want to know if you can upgrade Ubuntu Edgy to Xubuntu Feisty, or do you have to start fresh with Xubuntu?
<kiosk> Edgy is later than fiesty isn't it?
<mrynit2> i have xubuntu 6.10 how can i upgrade to 7.04?
<kiosk> does install cd have an upgrade option?
<mrynit2> dont think so
<mrynit2> the software upgrate with it says i can upgrade to 7.04 but it erros when running it
<kiosk> otherwise maybe full upgrade in Synaptic
<kiosk> I'm guessing
<kiosk> There is an upgrade in synaptic I think
<mrynit2> well now its working
<mrynit2> rebooting helps i guess
<kiosk> Any one know how to get video workig in Xubuntu's Firefox?
<kiosk> Tried installing adobe flash plugin but no luck
<kiosk> Youtube.com gives me a message about my Java not enabled or Flash not installed but as far as I know I have both now
<t-rock> can someone help me?
<predaeus> kiosk, are you on a 64bit system?
<predaeus> running the 64bit distri
<kiosk> no
<kiosk> don't think anyway
<predaeus> kiosk, hm then it should work
<predaeus> kiosk, does    about:plugins    in your firefox address bar report the plugin?
<kiosk> Under help?
<kiosk> I only have an about Firefox in thre
<kiosk> *three
<kiosk> *there
<predaeus> no just enter    about:plugins   [enter]    into the address bar of firefox
<predaeus> this will list all plugins detected
<predaeus> also the ubuntu wiki says for flash you can install    flashplugin-nonfree
<kiosk> there are two flash plugins in ther
<predaeus> kiosk, is it the adobe or macromedia or whatever one?
<kiosk> the first on is Macromedia
<kiosk> Shockwave is a trademark of Macromedia
<kiosk> Flash Movie player Version 0.4.12 compatible with Shockwave Flash 4.0
<kiosk> has spl and swf
<kiosk> the second one also has spl and swf
<kiosk> I went to adobe.com and installed shockwave
<kiosk> when I tryed to play a video it gave me a link to go there
<predaeus> kiosk, I am not sure what is going on there, as far as I know flash is at version 9 already now.
<predaeus> try removing the plugin or just install the repository version over it (maybe not a clean way of doing so).
<kiosk> how do I uninstall a plugin?
<jgamio> kiosk: you are  using 64 bit version
<kiosk> really?
<kiosk> thats no good
<kiosk> This is not a 64 bit machine
<kiosk> I installed alternative because it's <192 MB
<kiosk> didn't know it was 64 bit
<jgamio>  jgamio:  ok not problem
<predaeus> kiosk, I think you should be fine installing the repository version over it. (but mind that this is not very clean and could bring problems)    if you want to try this just "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<jgamio> kiosk: flash doesnt work in 64 bits
<xjkx> i installed php5 and i have  "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps" oh httpd.conf and when i try /index.php it asks me for open in a text editor ;o
<jgamio> kiosk: you need install the firefox 32 bit in the 64 machine  then install flash
<kiosk> maybe i should install 32 bit xubuntu first
<jgamio>  kiosk: do you use automatix ?
<kiosk> Performance will be non optimal since my CPU is 366MHz
<Myrtti> restrictedformats has some info
<Myrtti> about flash in _64
<Myrtti> but yeah, get 32bit
<kiosk> how do I know fore sure I have 64 bit?
<xjkx> :o
<jgamio> kiosk: do you have a lib64 chapter in the root
<predaeus> kiosk, the 64bit ubuntu/xubuntu won't run on a 32bit system. so you don't have that installed if you have a 32bit system. but if you don't know what system you've got we need to check :-)
<predaeus> kiosk, does "file /bin/ls"   say 64-bit or 32-bit?
<kiosk> 32-bit
<kiosk> ELF 32-bit
<kiosk> ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<kiosk> stripped?
<kiosk> trying "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<BFTD> you need multiverse and universe enabled
<jgamio>  kiosk: you have 32 bits
<hyper__ch> hiho, has ubuntu actually a cron set for updatedb or does it need to be run manually (or manually make a cron)?
<xjkx> aw man i cant make php work :/
<xjkx> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hyper__ch> xjkx: sudo a2enmod php5
<xjkx> "This module is already enabled!"
<kiosk> "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"  Worked :)
<hyper__ch> xjkx: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<kiosk> Youtube video works now
<kiosk> Thanks Predaeus
<xjkx>  * Forcing reload of web server (apache2)...                                                                                                                       [fail] 
<predaeus> kiosk, you are welcome
<jgamio> xjkx: check it out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Apache_HTTP_Server
<hyper__ch> xjkx: use highlighting... makes it easier
<mrynit> im upgrading xubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 and have incountered a problem. i am running two comps w/ a kvm stwich. I was on my other computer letting xubuntu do its thing. i switched over to it to see this wierdness http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s85/mrynit/S5000358.jpg i was locked out. cnat do anyting to change the screen. i could not use my kvm hot keys to switch back to my other computer. i had to manualy connect my mouse and keyboard to 
<mrynit> computer. WTF IS GOING ON??
<predaeus> mrynit, please watch your language to keep this channel family friendly
<xjkx> jgamio: no more php4 available
<xjkx> ~test~
<hyper__ch> xjkx:   http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704_p6
<predaeus> mrynit, this looks like a screensaver. probably with lock function where you will have to enter password to be able to act again
<mrynit> it would not respond to anyting or change
<mrynit> it seems to be frozen solid
<hyper__ch> mrynit: got openssh server isntalled?
<BFTD> mrynit ctrl+alt+F4
<BFTD> it appears that your screensaver came on
<mrynit> so plug in and do a thre finger key action
<BFTD> ??
<mrynit> it didnt work
<jgamio>  xjkx: change 4 for 5 have the same name
<mrynit> id hate to have to turn it off and reinstall every thing.
<predaeus> mrynit, did it finish upgrading? is there disk or network activity?
<kiosk> Gotta get to bed all.  Thanks again for help predaeus
<mrynit> i rebooted fine into gnome. restarting the update. i turned screen savers off so it should not freese. it was doing randome 3D screensavers every 10min
<mrynit> i think that kinda killed it considering tis a p3 667mhz 8mb apg 2x
<mrynit> 256mb pc133 ram
<BFTD> mrynit use aptitude
<mrynit> im using the system update. im guessing it does the same basic thing
<BFTD> no, it doesn't
<mrynit> o'rly?
<BFTD> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade && dist-upgrade
<hyper_ch> BFTD: do you know where you can turn off the "sudo required" for executing a program?
<mrynit> aptitiude is terminal synaptic is gui, correct?
<BFTD> Myrtti correct
<mrynit> yatta
<BFTD> ctrl+alt+f1, and use that terminal
<BFTD> GUI is ctrl+alt+F7
<Myrtti> whatrm.
<BFTD> hyper_ch nope, and I don't recommend it
<mrynit> Myrtti who are you?!?!
<hyper_ch> BFTD: someone in the german channel asked for the gui on pureftp... that one's sudo protected
<Myrtti> me myself and I
<hyper_ch> you are three then :)
<mrynit> k, just you kinda look like me
<BFTD> haha
<BFTD> multiple personalities
<BFTD> hyper_ch tell him "Alt+F2" type in "sudo pureftp"
<hyper_ch> BFTD: but he'll still be asked
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> why not type in the pass?
<Gerro> hmm that task list for the xfce panel is there a way to add a kill option to the right click of windows?
<Myrtti> mrynit: been around IRC since 1996
<Gerro> Myrtti: wow your old grandpa
<Myrtti> ma
<Myrtti> I don't throw my gender to people's faces unless they misthink me for a male ;-)
<Myrtti> now I scared you off :-(
<Gerro> who?
<Gerro> hmm don't see a /etc/inittab file.. someone told me to edit that
<Gerro> perhaps wrong distro they were speaking of
<hyper_ch> irc since '96... same here :)
<Gerro> if by '96 meaning capable of reading irc, yeah same here!
<mrynit> i didnt know what irc was untill 2yrs ago] 
<Gerro> well I'm officially bored...
<hyper_ch> mrynit: irc is one of the oldest internet protocolls...
<mrynit> compile a kernel
<mrynit> shows how old i am
<mrynit> i didnt get internet acces until i was 13
<hyper_ch> I got in contact with mrynit because of command and conquer :) hang around the westwood studios chat :)
<mrynit> back in 1998
<hyper_ch> I didn't get internet until I was 18 back in '96
<mrynit> what
<mrynit> hyper_ch what are you talking about C&C?
<Gerro> hyper_ch: command and conquer is awesome
<hyper_ch> mrynit: Westwood Studios did have an IRC Chat to find people for multiplayer :)
<mrynit> hyper_ch	I got in contact with mrynit because of command and conquer
<hyper_ch> The Brotherhood of Nod rules of course :)
<mrynit> i was never on online with that game
<hyper_ch> ups... I meant to say I got in contact with irc :)
<mrynit> ok
<Gerro> yeah but raw stats are in favor of gdi if you can manage troops well
<Gerro> (and map hack, damn them invisible bases!)
<Gerro> ah whatever I'm going to bed, bye everyone
<hyper_ch> Hand of Nod was my fav. building :)
<ghata1> how do i burn cd's in xubuntu
<goblox> xfburn
<hyper_ch> xfburn or some other burning program :)
<goblox> but I prefer k3b
<goblox> so I installed that
<ghata1> has it got gui ? i hate cmd
<XZC> Hi
<hyper_ch> cmd is great
<goblox> xfburn is gui
<ghata1> kewl thanks
<XZC> When I try install or do ANYTHING with my install CD I get an error: HDC 0x70... On 2 computers anyone know why?!? plz.. :(
<goblox> maybe a bad cd?
<mrynit> XZC os install or other software?
<XZC> OS install i think, I can install XP (sometimes, other timesBlue screen)
<XZC> I'wetested with an Ubuntu and 1 Xubuntu CD
<XZC> Same errors, on both computers
<mrynit> well if you cant install XP then its either your haddrive or cd rom
<mrynit> rive
<mrynit> cd rom drive
<XZC> But, I can install it... SOmetimes :P
<Gerro> run the CD self test
<mrynit> and get a snack
<XZC> Detect CD from blbla?
<Gerro> or do a checksum and compare it to the one on the site
<XZC> If I run detect CD i get same strange error
<mrynit> i would say bad cd then
<Gerro> yeah most likely
<goblox> prolly
<XZC> But 2 bad CD's
<Gerro> what did you use to burn it?
<mrynit> how did you burn the cd? OS drive speed cd company
<goblox> bad burner maybe
<aboyousif> Gerro, have you checked the iso file ?
<mrynit> for windows i use deep burnner
<goblox> what speed?
<XZC> I use Nero Burning ROM
<Gerro> aboyousif: which?
<XZC> 16x speed
<XZC> (DVD burner)
<mrynit> is that your max speed?
<XZC> Yes
<Gerro> XZC: nero sucks use a different one, isorecorder works for me
<aboyousif> Gerro, sorry i thought it is you who face bad cd :)
<XZC> Gerro no other CD havebeen corrupt
<XZC> I just did open the iso file with nero andburned :P
<aboyousif> XZC, you should check the iso file before burning it ..
<Gerro> XZC: nero has hit and miss cd corruption when burning iso files. think its mainly older versions
<mrynit> http://www.deepburner.com/ this is free and is what i used to burn linux iso
<XZC> Ok
<aboyousif> XZC, deepburner is the one ..
<mrynit> i never burn at max speed
<Gerro> yeah I think I tried that deepburner before... couldn't figure it out
<XZC> I do, but 16 is slow
<mrynit> for dvd?
<Gerro> I usually do 12
<XZC> max with my DVD burner, max onDVD burnign is 8x
<aboyousif> XZC, slow ? you don't burn 15 cd / day
<mrynit> i burn at 40x when max is 48x
<XZC> aboyousif ofc not but
<Gerro> overclocking your nero burning app, ah fun stuff :)
<XZC> lol
<aboyousif> XZC, the 16x will only take 15~20 min
<mrynit> i thought you said 16x for dvd
<XZC> It took 5 min to burn Ubuntu
<mrynit> 600 mb @ 16x in 5 min?
<aboyousif> XZC, i have 52X writer and i usually burn on 16
<XZC> mrynit yeah
<Gerro> oh speaking of burning, xfburn hasn't been working on my dv9000t laptop
<XZC> mrynit or something, not that long
<aboyousif> Gerro, use Brasero
<Gerro> ok thx will try that
<Gerro> anyone here use uvcvideo driver for a webcam?
<Gerro> read this guide said something about needing special software to interface with it
<XZC> What DeepBurner version shall Idownload?
<mrynit> free
<aboyousif> XZC, the latest maybe
<Gerro> XZC: all them man know you want to, freakin power user
* Gerro high fives xzc
<mrynit> lol
<mrynit> XZC: the free verison either portable or install. they are about the same
<aboyousif> where i can get the xubuntu logo svg or png but with high resolution ?
<mrynit> svg is any rez right?
<XZC> I meant Pro or Free :r
<aboyousif> mrynit, the only i found is too small
<mrynit> free is what i use np
<mrynit> Scalable Vector Graphic ?
<aboyousif> mrynit, yes ..
<Gerro> aboyousif: I got a copy if you want
<mrynit> shouldnt it scale to any size tho
<aboyousif> Gerro, plz ..
<mrynit> good bye
<Gerro> aboyousif: http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb34/Gerro15A/soloo4.gif
<aboyousif> Gerro, bad boy :P
<Gerro> git r dun little mousy
<Gerro> xD
<aboyousif> Gerro, can't understand what you want to say
<Gerro> aboyousif, just idle hand spams on the keyboard ;P
<Gerro> Zambezi: hey where did you go, we were just talking about ya
<aboyousif> Gerro, you use esmtp ?
<Gerro> aboyousif: umm I've used smtp before don't seem to recall a esmtp
<aboyousif> Gerro,  i mean esmtp.sf.net
<Gerro> no is that an irc server?
<aboyousif> Gerro, no
<Zambezi> Gerro, You mean me?
<Gerro> yeah sup zambezi
<Gerro> aboyousif: what about esmtp?
<aboyousif> Gerro, it not encrypt the password string so any one can see it if he has access
<Gerro> aboyousif: probably missing a perl plugin to handle that feature, usually a problem with mail transfer things
<aboyousif> Gerro, or it supposed to work like that ..
<Gerro> most likely not
<Gerro> this similar program i was using to check my email wouldn't do **** for password unless I had the specific perl module
<Gerro> you actually ever go to CPAN and update that stuff?
<Gerro> lot of kool programming goodies
<aboyousif> Gerro, i don't do perl .. and i don't understand how this relates to perl
<Gerro> aboyousif: C++ and perl make up almost everything in linux
<Gerro> so probably just a missing dependency
<aboyousif> Gerro, nvm i will not use it anymore
<Gerro> unlike C++, perl is usually not compiled
<Gerro> aboyousif: sorry if I'm not of much help :( I'll see if I can check that program out later okay
<aboyousif> Gerro, no problem .. thanks alot
<Gerro> okies bye
<XZC> Hi, again.. Same problemwith the new CD burner program... What to do now?
<XZC> Error: Buffer I/O error on device HDC
<XZC> Seriosly, I didnt know that Linux was that hardto install :P
<grazie> XZC: What are you trying to burn and with what application?
<XZC> Teh ubuntu/Xubuntu .isop file
<XZC> Trying https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3451
<XZC> See ig that helps
<grazie> XZC: have you done an md5sum check on the iso?
<grazie> XZC: have you run check cd from the boot menu?
<XZC> Seem that the link to the help I sented to my self WORKED! XD
<XZC> grazie I ran the CD check before I found the help link, and Icrashed. Now I think it willwork. But thanks anyway...
<grazie> XZC: glad you found a solution
<Whamazoom> Would you all reccommend Xubuntu Vs. FreeBSD + xfce?
<Whamazoom> for a beginner!
<Howdy125> Xubuntu
<Whamazoom> good, beacuse I have been porting Gnome2 onto a freebsd install for over 12 hours now....im getting tired of this BSD lol :D
<Howdy125> I'm using Xubuntu and I love it ..
<Whamazoom> but would you say I would gain no advantages to installing a minimal debian, and apt-get installing xfce Vs. just popping in Xubuntu?
<Howdy125> All of the buntu's have more up to date packages than debian
<Whamazoom> oh?!
<Pumpernickel> Not really.  Debian releases are behind Ubuntu releases for package versions, but they'll have newer stuff in testing.
<Pumpernickel> Also, doesn't Freebsd have Gnome in packages?
<Whamazoom> yes I was told after i did the "port" to have done a pkg_add -r gnome2
<Whamazoom> I started the port yesterday at 3pm....still Downloading stuff
<Howdy125> Well if you want gnome then you don't want Xubuntu ;)
<Whamazoom> well I like gnome apps, but I want xfce to be my window manager
<Whamazoom> and I heard that xfce can use gnome apps
<Howdy125> Yep it does.
<Howdy125> and kde apps
<Whamazoom> so could I just get debian, then install xfce, and start adding gnome programs? theoretically
<Whamazoom> Maybe I should start with what im doing with this computer...
<Howdy125> Well you could .. your life would be a lot easier if you use xubuntu though.
<Whamazoom> I look at email,webpages,listen to music, movies, IRC, torrent, ftp server, remote desktop(windows),ssh login, and I wouldnt mind playing with apache, I also need wifi support with VPN connections
<Whamazoom> and thats pretty much what i would use linux for....games stay with me on XP :D
<Whamazoom> I just need a stable laptop to take to campus with me from time to time
<Howdy125> You can do all of that with any distro .. just some are harder to set up than others.
<Whamazoom> and to run an ftp sever once and a while
<Whamazoom> so Xubuntu will suit my needs fine?
<Howdy125> Should .. long as you take the time to learn a few things along the way.
<Whamazoom> for instance?
<Pumpernickel> Checking if a package exists before compiling your own. ^_^
<Howdy125> How do set up an ftp server is one.
<Whamazoom> well i really dont know much about the compiling / package thing
<Howdy125> If you install Automatix2 you can get all the media stuff easy.
<Whamazoom> I know what compiling is....I had a few programming courses
<Whamazoom> Automatix2....is that like easyubuntu? for xubuntu?
<Howdy125> It's a program that lets you select programs that aren't normally available through synaptic
* grazie doesn't recommend using Automatix
<Howdy125> grazie, Worked great for me .. :)
<Whamazoom> It just installs like .mp3 support, and flash java quicktime and rreal right?
<Pumpernickel> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Pumpernickel> It's better to use the regular Ubuntu installation tools.
<grazie> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Pumpernickel> e.g, synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, or adept (if you're on Kubuntu)
<Howdy125> Don't be a nerd grazie :-/
<Whamazoom> does Xubuntu get updates like ubuntu does?
<Howdy125> Bottom line is you can add repos to get what you want .. use automatx .. or compile what you need ...
<Whamazoom> the whole ./configure, make, make install thing?
<Howdy125> Whamazoom, yes you can update with synaptic or the update manager.
<grazie> Howdy125: not being a nerd at all. If you like it that's fine. If you recommend it someone else on the channel I will voice my opinion. No offense was meant.
<Howdy125> grazie,  .. he asked .. I gave my opinion !
<Whamazoom> does Mplayer play Divx/Xvid, or will I need to get divx4linux
<Howdy125> Whamazoom, in pclos :)
<Pumpernickel> Most media players can, although the ones that come preinstalled won't until you install the right codecs.  (Which, incidentally, are available from the repository.)
<Whamazoom> How will I find each respective codec/plugin, search the packages.debian.org for "codec" or "plugin" ?
<Whamazoom> b/c I know I will need .aac, .mp3, .avi, divx,flash,java,quicktime,realplayer, and me thinks thats abouts its
<Howdy125> lol .. this isn't funny .. all this time I thought I was in another channel .. hehe .. so sorry if I sounded offensive grazie ..
<hyper_ch> !restricted | Whamazoom
<hyper_ch> !codecs
<ubotu> Whamazoom: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Whamazoom> cool, thankyou
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: you're welcome
<Howdy125> I thought I was in another channel recommending xubuntu to someone .. least I was recomending the right distro .. :)
<hyper_ch> I would not touch Automatix either
<slow-motion> hallo
<hyper_ch> hiho slow-motion
<Howdy125> Sounds like Automatix has caused some problems.
<slow-motion> hi hyper_ch
<Whamazoom> what about Mediabuntu?
<hyper_ch> Howdy125: well, Automatix could break the whole system... in the past it has done quite often... meanwhile it's not that bad anymore... however everything automatix does you can do on your own...
<hyper_ch> Howdy125: and you'll even learn about the workings by doing things manually
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: You mean the medibuntu Repository?
<eljefe_> good day!  can anyone tell me the functional difference between Xubuntu 7.04 and Xubuntu 7.04 Alternate CD?  I have a P3 500MHz laptop with 192MB of RAM and I'd like one of the two installed; I am afraid to do the regular CD since I'll kinda be on the edge of minimum RAM.  Will the Alternate suffice?
<Whamazoom> yes, i believe it is a repository
<eljefe_> !mediabunu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabunu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eljefe_> !mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Howdy125> hyper_ch, ok .. I used to do it all manually .. took a shortcut this time around with automatix
<eljefe_> baa
<eljefe_> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<hyper_ch> eljefe_:  in the end both are the same... the 704 comes with everything precompiled and 7.04 alternate does not... 7.04 desktop is also a live cd - which doesn't run everywhere and 7.04 alternate should be able to run everywhere
<hyper_ch> !medibuntu
<eljefe_> hyper_ch: 'precompiled' vs. what, source packages?
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: if it's a repository it's normally alright.... automatix does more than just fetch files from a repository and add it to the system
<hyper_ch> eljefe_: not really... I don't really know the exact difference but there is one since the alternate iso is bigger than the desktop one
<eljefe_> hyper_ch: would i be better off with one or the other?
<hyper_ch> eljefe_: but after install both are the same
<hyper_ch> eljefe_: with 192 ram you can run the desktop I think but I prefer installing from the alternate
<eljefe_> hyper_ch: maybe its just the install using X vs not, then?
<eljefe_> hmm
<hyper_ch> eljefe_: well, the desktop, with running the live cd should use more space and not less I tend to think :)
<eljefe_> i would think so also...
<hyper_ch> eljefe_: hence my assumption that there are probably difference in the packaging
<eljefe_> yeah... any idea where to dig for more info?
<hyper_ch> #ubuntu-devel
<hyper_ch> #kubuntu-devel
<hyper_ch> #xubuntu-devel
<eljefe_> ooh thanks!
<Howdy125> I'd like to see a package that installs all of the -dev packages.
<hyper_ch> Howdy125: ???
<Howdy125> hyper_ch, all the development libs and such ..
<hyper_ch> why?
<Howdy125> Well like the other day I went to compile Pidgin .. and I had to keep looking for missing libs :-/
<TheSheep> Howdy125: that would install practically every package from the repo, since foo-dev depends on foo
<Howdy125> Hmmmm
<Howdy125> The heard part for me is when the compiler reports something is missing the name they give doesn't match too well with whats listed in apt.
<Howdy125> Anyway .. I figure it out eventually.
<Pumpernickel> This is what apt-get's 'build-dep' option is for.
<TheSheep> searching in synaptic usually helps
<Pumpernickel> `sudo apt-get build-dep gaim` and you have all the development files required to build pidgin.
<TheSheep> Pumpernickel: but don't you need source deb for that?
<Pumpernickel> True.
<Pumpernickel> If you're building something that's not in the repository in some form, that won't work out so well.
<Pumpernickel> However, if it's not been built for Ubuntu, there's no way to guarantee it's supported anyway.
<TheSheep> Pumpernickel: why would you build something that *is* in the repository? :)
<Pumpernickel> Versioning, apparently.
<TheSheep> exactly
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> compulsive upgraders :D
<Pumpernickel> Yup. :)
<Howdy125> hehe
* TheSheep compiles new gaim and inkscape
<TheSheep> oooh, engraving support and busket fill in Inkscape! yum!
<TheSheep> bucket even
<Howdy125> New Pidgin you mean TheSheep
<TheSheep> Howdy125: actually Imeant GIMP, only your suggestion made me mistype
<Howdy125> ok
<TheSheep> Howdy125: I don't use gaim anyways, it depends on gconf
<Howdy125> gconf must be bad.
<TheSheep> Howdy125: it's basically like windows'registers, only in XML
<hyper_ch> Howdy125: install apt-file --> with that tool you can search for a file to what library it belongs to
<Howdy125> Thanks hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> after installing it you first have to to apt-file update   :)
<Howdy125> I'm glad you told me that .. :)
<hyper_ch> well, acutally sudo apt-file update :)
<Howdy125> Should it be listing anything as it's updating hyper_ch ?
<hyper_ch> no
<Howdy125> ok ty
<Carsten[GER1> moin
<TheSheep> hi Carsten[GER1
<makki> cd rom not work and hanging the system in xubuntu
<TheSheep> makki: check dmesg
<Carsten[GER1> ^^ pigdin working
<Carsten[GER1> but must be online with some other computer right now ^
<makki> in terminal?
<makki> very long result with dmesg
<TheSheep> makki: look at the last couple of lines and see if there is anything relevant to the cdrom
<makki> ok
<rudefyet> xfce roxors my boxors!
<makki> look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19484/
<TheSheep> makki: so you have two cdroms...
<makki> yes
<TheSheep> makki: so what do you exactly do and what happens?
<makki> when i insert the cd in drive the system hang and stop responding
<TheSheep> makki: any cd?
<makki> so i switch off the system by unplugign
<makki> if blank cd  it not hang
<TheSheep> ok, does it happen with both drives, or only one of them?
<makki> with both drives
<TheSheep> makki: there should be a log console on one of the virstual screens -- look for it with alt+ctrl+f8, f9, f10
<TheSheep> (press alt+ctrl+f7 to return)_
<makki> ok i try
<makki> ok done
<TheSheep> found it?
<Jester45> !AIGLRX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aiglrx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<makki> but no anything about cdrom
<TheSheep> then try switching to it and inserting the cdrom, to see if you get any interesting messages
<makki> ok
<Jester45> aynone here know how to get aiglrx working with beryl. i cant find any guide at all
<TheSheep> !beryl | Jester45
<ubotu> Jester45: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jester45> i like the folks in here better, but i guess i will try there
<makki> it say: revalidation faild (errorno=5)
<TheSheep> :\
<makki> !!
<TheSheep> [83.752693]  ata2.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)
<TheSheep> [118.720776]  ata2.00: port failed to respond (30 seconds, Status 0xd0)
<TheSheep> like this?
<makki> yes
<makki> exactly
<TheSheep> Bug #106864
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106864 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty boot fail "can't access tty" IDE SATA problem" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106864
<TheSheep> makki: I guess they are working on it :(
<makki> but y system hang?
<TheSheep> or it may be this: Bug #109706
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109706 in linux-source-2.6.20 "IDE cdrom not recognized after upgrade from Ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109706
<makki> so what can i do to resolve this problem?
<TheSheep> makki: I guess it's a problem with bad support for your hardware in feisty
<TheSheep> makki: it also *may* be some problem with the hardware itself or some bios settings
<TheSheep> makki: you can try and play with that, but I can't think of any specific advice :(
<makki> hmm
<makki> ok thanks for trying to help me
<hyper_ch> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WaxyFresh> i have foxy proxy tor and tor button installed on firefox but my ip still shows up any help?
<WaxyFresh> when apt-get upgrade says it needs to fetch 0kb/30mb whats each side of the  / mean?
<makki> how can i activate "root" accounte?
<WaxyFresh> sudo before your comand
<WaxyFresh> in a terminal?
<TheSheep> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<makki> i mean log in as root
<WaxyFresh> thats a security risk and is therefor disabled by default in ubuntu
<WaxyFresh> im not sure how youd do it
<WaxyFresh> you can use sudo -su to run everythign in a command line as root
<makki> i know but i want open root accounte
<TheSheep> makki: sudo passwd and enter the password you want for root
<makki> i done this but root not display in user list to log in
<TheSheep> makki: you can't log in graphically as root anyways
<TheSheep> makki: why do you need it?
<makki> i done this in kubuntu but i dont know how in xubuntu
<TheSheep> makki: but why?
<makki> some time its usefull to do sumthing
<WaxyFresh> more dangourus then usefull
<TheSheep> makki: you can do 'gksu Thunar' if you want to manipulate files graphically
<WaxyFresh> linux is more secrue then windows because people dont run as root all the time
<WaxyFresh> running as root opens your computer up stuff worse then herpes
<TheSheep> WaxyFresh: actually you exaggerate a little :)
<makki> anway.. any converter to covert risterected formates to free formates?
<TheSheep> !soundconverter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundconverter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !info soundconverter | makki
<ubotu> makki: soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 67 kB, installed size 360 kB
<makki> good and great
<WaxyFresh> TheSheep: does apt-get install all recomended packages on it own or is there a comand?
<makki> what about video formates?
<TheSheep> WaxyFresh: no idea
<TheSheep> makki: well, you can use mencoder... I'm sure there are some gui programs for it too
<WaxyFresh> nice name lysergide
<lysergide> y is cool
<WaxyFresh> isnt it a refrence to a triptamine alkaloid?
<WaxyFresh> !offtopic | waxyfresh
<ecmicro_udderbox> ok, here's a little free information...
<ecmicro_udderbox> I'm currently trying to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04
<ecmicro_udderbox> and I wanted to reinstall from scratch to see how 7.04 worked.
<ecmicro_udderbox> well, while I was attempting to repartition the HD
<ecmicro_udderbox> I would get an error message that hda couldn't be written to
<ecmicro_udderbox> or something like that.
<TheSheep> !bugs | ecmicro_udderbox
<ubotu> ecmicro_udderbox: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ecmicro_udderbox> Well i dropped into the shell and ran cfdisk, deleted all of the partitions and wrote the changes.  It seems to have fixed it.  I know it seems simple but a noob wouldn't know how to do that
<ecmicro_udderbox> oh and the start menu in live cd doesn't have the applications available by default you need to add them in the properties
<ecmicro_udderbox> when you right click I mean
<TheSheep> ecmicro_udderbox: well, this is the support channel, there are no devs here (usually), if you want to make a suggestion or report a bug, either use the bugtracker or the mailing list
<ecmicro_udderbox> oh I know that.  I just wanted to pass this info along in here because it /is/ the support channel
<ecmicro_udderbox> I've already reported this
<TheSheep> ecmicro_udderbox: ah, ok, thank you
<rudefyet> mmm http://files.vortec6.com/xfce-beryl.jpg
<TheSheep> rudefyet: you don;t need beryl for that in xfce
<rudefyet> i know
<rudefyet> but i like animations too
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> they slow me down
<rudefyet> they are a bit slow in ubuntu vs other distros i've used
<mcscruff> lo all
<TheSheep> hi mcscruff
<TheSheep> rudefyet: maybe you need hardware acceleration enabled?
<rudefyet> oh i got everything set up right
<rudefyet> probably just since I've only used beryl on Arch and Gentoo
<rudefyet> they're a bit more optimized
<TheSheep> ah, indeed
<mcscruff> Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated <<qemu running sooooo slow
<rudefyet> and my GeForce 4 is getting old too
<ecmicro_udderbox> ok is there a way to install in textmode with the desktop version or do I need to download the alternate?
<TheSheep> mcscruff: you need to compile the kernel modules for kqemu
<TheSheep> mcscruff: the licence forbids distributign them compiled
<TheSheep> mcscruff: there is a howto on the forums
<TheSheep> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<mcscruff> TheSheep, i have :P
<mcscruff> kvm wont work on my lappy tho
<TheSheep> mcscruff: see the "Configure udev to create the /dev/kqemu device node upon loading the kqemu module:" part
<TheSheep> ecmicro_udderbox: you need the alternate
<WaxyFresh> anyone ever used tor/privoxy/foxyproxy?
<schlumpf-> hi how can i find out what resolution i have set?
<WaxyFresh> and have some time to help me configure it?
<ecmicro_udderbox> crap, that's what i figured
<mcscruff> also in xfce is there a setting somewhere to configure the laptop settings eg, poweroff if on battery
<mcscruff> *power management
<TheSheep> mcscruff: settings->settings manager->screensaver
<Jester45> ok i got ti all working
<Jester45> and its nice
<rudefyet> hmm...whenever I try to play a file rhythmbox seg faults
<ochosi> hi, how can i add a session manually in xubuntu?
<ochosi> in gnome it seems to be something like SYSTEM > PREFERENCES > SESSION
<slow-motion> n8
<keb> in feisty, what is the device name for an ide cdrw
<keb> grip can't seem to find it anymore
<Pumpernickel> /dev/cdrw
<mcscruff> /dev/cdrom ?
<keb> neither one works
<mcscruff> dvd ?
<keb> not it is a plextor cdrw that worked in 6.10
<keb> *no, it
<Pumpernickel> Check that /dev/cdrw points to the correct dev entry, then.
<Pumpernickel> e.g; /dev/scd0
<keb> it points to /dev/hdd
<Pumpernickel> That's unusual.  It should be /dev/s* in Feisty.
<keb> maybe it never changed that in the upgrade
<keb> is there a way to have all the devices re-initialized
<keb> i have no scd* at all
<keb> cd /dev ; ./MAKEDEV -n update     doesnt list /dev/scd0 as one of the devices to be made either
<Pumpernickel> It could be related to bug 85578, although it's hard to tell.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85578 in linux-source-2.6.17 "ide secondary drives not recognized" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85578
<keb> fixed it for now.  my /dev/cdrom was linked from /dev/hdd but the cdrw is on /dev/hdc and the dvdrw is on /dev/hdd
<keb> would be nice to get the scd* upgrade though
<keb> my kernel is 2.6.20-15-386
<odat> hi everone
<odat> has anyone been able to solve nvidia's api mismatch problem
<odat> ?
<ecmicro> I'm having some issues getting LanNeighborhood to run, anyone connecting to SMB shares?  if so, what are you using?
<TheSheep> !fusesmb | ecmicro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusesmb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !info fusesmb | ecmicro
<kalikiana> ecmicro, pyNeighborhood or fusesmb.
<ubotu> ecmicro: fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<kalikiana> hi TheSheep :)
<kalikiana> !info pyNeighborhood
<ubotu> pyneighborhood: An SMB network browser for Linux and X11 written in Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 79 kB, installed size 392 kB
<Howdy125> ecmicro, I found this today but haven't tried it .. it may help .. gl .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xubuntu
<kalikiana> Howdy125, That is fusesmb. ;)
<Howdy125> Oh well .. ;)
<Howdy125> Sooner or later I'll help someone .. :)
<kalikiana> Hey, that tutorial is not at all bad. :)
<illu45> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Nalleman> Hi, right now im installing xubuntu 7.04 on a small laptop with 128 mb ram, how long should i expect it to take?
<illu45> oops, that shoul've been a PM
<odat> hi everyone
<illu45> Nalleman, hm... Not sure, does the installer not give a time estimate?
<odat> i'm still struggling with the nvidia api mismatch problem
<Nalleman> illu45, nope
<illu45> Nalleman, hm... how fast is the laptop's HDD, do you know?
<Nalleman> not fast...
<Howdy125> Nalleman, took mine about 45 min if I recall
<Nalleman> :)
<Nalleman> Howdy125, ok, thanx
<Howdy125> yw
<illu45> Nalleman, I'd expect it would take about an hour, yes
<Nalleman> i thought it would be like 20 mins but it been working for quite a while now.
<Nalleman> well.. i got the whole night... :)
<Howdy125> It's quite useable on my laptop with 128 megs and 800 mhz. synaptic is a bit slow at times though.
<aboyousif> i think xmms menu and audacity interface don't look nice at all
<aboyousif> they seems here as the old bad windows with very bad font
#xubuntu 2008-04-28
<dodimar> hi, i have a problem installing xubuntu... after installtion, when I reboot my system... GRUB gives me an error 18...
<j1mc> dodimar: what have you tried thus far to resolve it?  have you tried anything?
<dodimar> done nothing, can't figure it out.. when I first encoutered this (with 7.10), i just re-installed xubuntu (problem with partitioning back then), but now, everything was in order, but can't seem to make it work (tried redoing the installation, still same error)...
<cody-somerville> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<dodimar> yeah, reading it now, but my grub is placed at the front (should be cause I chose to install grub at the mbr)...
<dodimar> oh well, have to fix this on my own,, hope I won't give up on xubuntu this time...
<dodimar> tnx
<cody-somerville> It isn't about it not being able to load grub.
<cody-somerville> It is about not being able to load the _kernel_.
<cody-somerville> So you need to use the solution it outlines and you'll be good.
<cody-somerville> :: If he comes back, please repeat my response to him.
<teohhanhui> hi
<teohhanhui> anyone around?
<cody-somerville> Yes.
<cody-somerville> Just ask your question ;]
<teohhanhui> how do i adjust the volume for my audio device?
<cody-somerville> Right click the panel, click add to panel
<cellofellow> teohhanhui: hi again. There's a Volume applet in the panel applets. Right-click the panel and choose something like Add to Panel. (I forgot the exact item and am using GNOME right now.)
<cody-somerville> Select the mixer
<cody-somerville> and tada :)
<cody-somerville> Heya cellofellow :)
<teohhanhui> okay, will try that.. but why isn't that more obvious?
<cellofellow> Hey there Cody. What happened to somerville32?
<cody-somerville> Well, I set cody-somerville on my laptop so that I could leave my desktop logged in
<cellofellow> oh, ok
<cody-somerville> but now my desktop is packed away and I've been using my laptop exclusively.
<cody-somerville> teohhanhui, It would be my fault. I'll fix it tomorrow.
<cellofellow> I've been using my laptop now for 6 months, and using GNOME on it so that's why I haven't been in #xubuntu much.
<cody-somerville> I'm guilty of that too :P
<cellofellow> Sometimes little weird things popup in GNOME that I know wouldn't have happenned in XFCE. I have the impression that XFCE is a bit of a better-designed system than GNOME.
<cellofellow> desktop, not system.
<cody-somerville> :)
<cellofellow> With speed, I figure using Compiz-Fusion on XFCE would defeat the purpose, and I like Compiz.
<teohhanhui> it seems like an average user has a lot of packages to install in xubuntu
<cody-somerville> cellofellow, I found it was still faster for me.
<cellofellow> hmm, ok
<cody-somerville> Although Xfce4's performance gains are slowly fading away as gnome gets faster and more robust.
<cellofellow> Well, I've heard (but not tried it) that the slackware-based XFCE-distros like Zenwalk and Vector are quite a bit faster than Xubuntu.
<cody-somerville> Yea, I can see that.
<teohhanhui> and xfce4 getting more.... bloated?
<cody-somerville> teohhanhui, hehe
<cody-somerville> I think Ubuntu's core is getting a bit more bloated too
<cellofellow> I think it's Xubuntu adding stuff to XFCE that makes it seem bloated. Last version of Xubuntu I used was Feisty and I've tried Gutsy but it had way more *stuff*.
<cellofellow> So, I figured, may as well use GNOME.
<teohhanhui> was hoping that it could save my 6-year-old pc from all those lags and freezes in XP ;P
<cody-somerville> teohhanhui, oh yes.
 * cody-somerville is very happy with Linux. :)
<cellofellow> Unless the hardware is causing the lags and freazes, even KDE4 should lack them.
<teohhanhui> unfortuantely, i only have 128mb of ram
<cody-somerville> Gah! :(
<cody-somerville> I'd recommend atleast 512
<cellofellow> definetly use Xubuntu or even Fluxbunto on that thing.
<cellofellow> Hey, Xubuntu runs fine on a Pentium III with 319MB.
<cellofellow> At least Feisty did, been using my new Turion X2 2GB with Gutsy.
<teohhanhui> any tips to make it faster? hehe
<cellofellow> Get more RAM if you can, disable unused services.
<cellofellow> That's what eats RAM is the services.
<cellofellow> Daemons, services is Windows-speak I don't know why Ubuntu calls Daemons "services".
<cellofellow> Or is that GNOME?
<cellofellow> cody-somerville: What would you say are the real-world minimum hardware requirements for Xubuntu and a "normal" user?
<teohhanhui> i didn't realize what "mousepad" was. haha
<cellofellow> I have Xubuntu running on an old Pentium II with 64MB and it starts up rather slow. s3virge video driver seems a bit unstable too. It's Feisty so I don't know what that has to do with it.
<teohhanhui> looks like i don't need gedit?
<cellofellow> more like Abiword and Firefox.
<cellofellow> teohhanhui: oh, no, use SciTE on Xubuntu, not GEdit.
<teohhanhui> but i only need a plain text editor, like mousepad!! ;P
<cellofellow> Then use Mousepad.
<cellofellow> SciTE is good for more complicated stuff like some conf files, HTML, Python, what have you.
<teohhanhui> okay.. what's the difference between autoremove and remove in apt-get?
 * cellofellow uses GEdit mostly for LaTeX, SciTE or vim for a lot of stuff, Eclipse sometimes.
<cellofellow> teohhanhui: autoremove gets rid of some if it was auto installed.
<teohhanhui> great
<cellofellow> teohhanhui: seems more complicated to me than using aptitude myself. I almost never use apt-get, opting for aptitude.
<teohhanhui> hmm... what's that?
<teohhanhui> is it better than apt-get?
<cellofellow> it's a better apt-get. It's got an ncurses-based GUI, and a command-line interface similar to apt-get, but a little more intuitive.
<teohhanhui> okay, will try that out too
<teohhanhui> it provides the functionality of synaptics without the lags and freezes? cool
<teohhanhui> oops.. that's synaptic
<cellofellow> more functionality really.
<cellofellow> Here's the tip for searching descriptions: put ~dsearchterm. Just puting searchterm only searches titles. Took me a while to figure that one out.
<aLeSD> hi all
<teohhanhui> any suggestions for audip player with a GUI?
<aLeSD> I just installed xubuntu.desktop
<teohhanhui> *audio
<aLeSD> how can I configure and start compizi ?
<cellofellow> I like Exaile but it needs python-gnome2 for full functionality.
<teohhanhui> i just did some hours ago, hehe
<cellofellow> teohhanhui: BMPx is good too.
<cellofellow> teohhanhui: and Audacious if you like WinAMP.
<aLeSD> hi
<aLeSD> someone could help me , pls?
<teohhanhui> i have no idea how to to jump back to the parent listing in aptitude
<Dark_Fox> Hello everyone. I'm having trouble with installing the new Xubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron.  Everything installs alright, but I can't boot into my system afterwards. It appears that GRUB is not properly booting up my /boot and root partitions properly.  I've tried reinstalling GRUB with grub-install to my MBR (/dev/sda), but when I try to configrue with "grub", I do "root (hd0,4)" then "setup (hd0)" or "setup (hd0,0)", it says 'Checking if "/boot/grub/st
<Dark_Fox> age1" exists... no' , 'Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no', then it says "Error 15: File not found".  Right now I'm in the shell it gives me after it installs the base system.
<jsoftw> Whats the volume control package called?
<jsoftw> I cant seem to find it
 * Crazytales uses alsamixer in cli
<jsoftw> :|
<jsoftw> What about something gui like.
<cellofellow> jsoftw: add the volume applet to the panel.
<PsynoKhi0> heya, xubuntu-restricted-extras seems to install fairly bothersome java packages...
<jsoftw> cellofellow: ahh uh.. whats it called ( as a package name )
<jsoftw> I dont seem to have it.
<cellofellow> jsoftw: just right-click the panel and Add Item to it, it should be in that window.
<jsoftw> its not.
<jsoftw> Hence, my origional question, again.
<cellofellow> hmmmm
<PsynoKhi0> jsoftw: xfce4-mixer I think
<jsoftw> PsynoKhi0: thanks
<PsynoKhi0> np
<seancron> does anyone have suggestions for running vbetool without entering a password?
<seancron> Currently I'm using a c++ program that uses the "sudo -s" command
<kaf> I installed xfce-desktop.Should I remove gnome-desktop
<Odd-rationale> kaf: see here on how to get pure xubuntu: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<kaf> thank you
<Finnishe1> Ah, wonderful, I got in...
<Finnisher> Well, I have a rather old laptop with half-broken CD drive. I can load the alternate Xubuntu CD, but if I try to install the base system from the CD, I get a lot of read errors on the packets. Could it be possible to boot from the CD, set up network connection and then download the base-system from an official (x)ubuntu ftp server?
<Odd-rationale> !mini | Finnisher
<ubotu> Finnisher: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Finnisher> Wonderful, thanks, I'll try it out!
<Odd-rationale> Finnisher: < 10 mb O.O
<Finnisher> Even if I download the Ubuntu mini-CD, I can choose Xfce instead of Gnome, right?
<Odd-rationale> Finnisher: but the mirror might be slow nowadays...
<Odd-rationale> with everyone trying to upgrade...
<Finnisher> naturally
<Finnisher> now, let's try to get that lappy boot the minicd =S
<Finnisher> Should it mention ISOLINUX, like the alternate CD or load a bootloader with F1: Linux ?
<Odd-rationale> Finnisher: like the alt
<Finnisher> hmm, I guess I keep trying then
<Odd-rationale> Finnisher: it didn't boot?
<Finnisher> no it didn't
<Odd-rationale> Finnisher: you burned the iso image, not the iso itself? just double checking
<Finnisher> with some CDs I have to try several times before the drive boots off it
<Finnisher> yes, with ImgBurn
<Odd-rationale> ok
<Finnisher> ah, 13th time the charm, it booted \o/
<Finnisher> YES! It retrieves the components from the Internet! Lovely!
<Finnisher> btw the MiniCD page doesn't list the Hardy Heron as LTS release (doesn't have the asterisk) ...
<Finnisher> but then again I guess this isn't the place to mention it
<Odd-rationale> Finnisher: slow retrieval?
<Finnisher> well it only retrieves installation components for now
<Odd-rationale> Finnisher: well have fun
<Odd-rationale> I;m going to bed...
<Finnisher> I don't mind having slow retrieval, I'm going to let it install overnight... or overday...  anyway, I'm going to sleep while it downloads =D
<rpedro__> hello
<rpedro__> I'm having a bit of trouble logging in to a xubuntu desktop on my main account. Already tried removing ~/.config/xfce4 folder but I still get a blank, frozen desktop when I log in
<rpedro__> something similar happened to me before, I think it was some incompatibility with xfce + compiz, it would load the desktop apparently but as soon as compiz loaded automatically (it borrowed the settings, it seems, from gnome, but removing the compiz icon from the gnome startup session would not stop it from loading at startup) the screen would flash, and I would get a bunch of empty windows/panels
<rpedro__> removing the .config/xfce4 fixed that that time, but not now...
<PsynoKhi0> do you see your icons?
<rpedro__> nope
<rpedro__> just a blank screen
<PsynoKhi0> hmm
<rpedro__> I mean, the color of the desktop background I guess
<PsynoKhi0> can you alt +f2?
<rpedro__> didn't try... :(
<rpedro__> just killed the desktop with ctrl-alt-bksp
<PsynoKhi0> you could try deleting you cache
<PsynoKhi0> .cache/xfce4/sessions I think
<PsynoKhi0> a bunch of text files in there
<rpedro__> ls .cache/xfce4/
<rpedro__> desktop/        weather-plugin/ xfrun4/
<rpedro__> no folder with that name in there
<PsynoKhi0> uh weird
<PsynoKhi0> well, maybe not...
<Finnisher> oh yay, installation of GRUB failed \o/
<Finnisher> I'll go with LILO then...
<Finnisher> o..k...
<Finnisher> LILO failed as well
<Finnisher> now what?
<Finnisher> grub fails at 0% and lilo fails at 50%, whether I'm trying to install it on master boot record or "new ubuntu installation"
<Finnisher> if I continue without a boot loader, will all the past installation work be for naught?
<Finnisher> well
<Finnisher> I hope I can install a boot loader afterwards
<Finnisher> well fat chance
<Finnisher> because I see the bootloader I used with FreeBSD, it offers Linux as F1, but gives a loud BEEEEP when I press F1, Esc or Enter
<Finnisher> goddamn, started installation again on rescue mode, but it won't accept any server as archive server
<rpedro> dunno the nick who was helping me just before, I tried logging in to an xfce session after removing those two folders, same thing
<rpedro> I can alt-f2, and move the mouse, but still just an empty screen
<PsynoKhi0> rpedro: after alt f2, can you launch xfdesktop?
<rpedro> will have to try again
<rpedro> but if it works, what should fix it?
<PsynoKhi0> http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2007/04/dude-wheres-my-desktop.html
<rpedro> oh
<rpedro> alt-f2
<rpedro> read ctrl-alt-f2 :P
<rpedro> didn't try alt-f2
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<rpedro> ok, will try that again
<rpedro> should I get this bug every time I don't log out properly?
<PsynoKhi0> not sure
<PsynoKhi0> happened to me to lose the panels a few times, but never the whole desktop
<rpedro> ok, trying again
<rpedro> thanks for the help :)
<PsynoKhi0> np
<wolfwalker> Okee dokee, anyone here know of a good guide for installing Xubuntu 8.04 to flash drive?  I've googled and can't find one.
<wolfwalker> Or does the normal Ubuntu guide at pen drive linux work for Xubuntu also?
<PsynoKhi0> it should
<wolfwalker> Right
<PsynoKhi0> xubuntu - xfce - a few app + gnome = ubuntu :D
<PsynoKhi0> oy
<wolfwalker> So how much shorter does a full install make your average flash drive's life expectancy?
<PsynoKhi0> xubuntu - xfce + a few app - a few others + gnome = ubuntu*
<PsynoKhi0> no clue sorry
<wolfwalker> Thank you
<rpedro> it is working
<PsynoKhi0> great!
<rpedro> strange that now, it loaded the panels automatically at startup, but not the dekstop
<PsynoKhi0> what did you have on your desktop?
<rpedro> and it is loading a bunch of apps that I haven't had in my gnome startup session for a long while
<rpedro> just the dekstop icons
<rpedro> and couldn't right-click for the menu
<rpedro> xfdesktop fixed it
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<rpedro> and it is loading 2 copies of pidgin....
<rpedro> plus azureus and ekiga, which I only had loading auto for a short while under gnome
<PsynoKhi0> so you mae the switch from gnome to xfce?
<PsynoKhi0> made*
<PsynoKhi0> not a pure xubuntu install, I mean
<rpedro> but it is very nice of course that it gets the startup apps from gnome, makes it easier to switch
<rpedro> yes
<PsynoKhi0> aaah
<rpedro> been using gnome all the time
<PsynoKhi0> double apps/icons are a common issues when switching desktop
<PsynoKhi0> you should be able to fine HowTos to get rid of thos if you want to
<PsynoKhi0> fine = find*
<rpedro> I still think gnome rocks, of course :)
<PsynoKhi0> :)
<Finnisher> hey
<Finnisher> How can I completely erase MBR?
<PsynoKhi0> no clue
<Finnisher> would some hdd wiping tool do the job?
<Finnisher> it IS on the hdd, after all?
<albuntu> is anyone else experiencing really slow speeds with ff 3 beta 5?  this machine is acting all messed up since the 'upgrade', running xubuntu os on dell opptipllexx with 256 ram, used to work just fine and fast.
<TheSheep> Finnisher: you can fill the fist bytes of your disk with zeroes
<Finnisher> wonderful
<TheSheep> (can't remember how many)
<rpedro> but the main problem I have with gnome, besides it being slow, is that some 'core' desktop apps don't really seem to get basic development effort on them, (a few) features are added, but bugs and usabillity issues remain...
<TheSheep> but that will make it impossible to boot it
<Finnisher> I was left with FreeBSD bootloader when I installed Xubuntu and now I can't install GRUB or LILO and the FreeBSD loader (BTX is it?) can't load Xubuntu
<TheSheep> Finnisher: why can't you install grub?
<Finnisher> because error?
<PsynoKhi0> albuntu: only ff3 is an issue?
<Finnisher> I dunno
<Finnisher> it just fails
<TheSheep> Finnisher: try disabling the anti-virsu protection in bios
<rpedro> like gnome-panel, hangs sometimes out of nowhere for me, and nautilus, specially nautilus(!), I think it is a great app, but just seems to get even slower with each release...
<Finnisher> it is such an old bios it has no such thing
<PsynoKhi0> took me close to an hour to find out why my fresh hardy install felt much slower than gutsy: the default theme has animated bars in the panel applets, and they were eating 30-40% of the cpu cycle times heh
<PsynoKhi0> bah he/she left
<albuntu> firefox crashed on me and took chatzilla down with it.  is anybody else having any probs with ff 3 beta 5 which got installed with the hardy 'upgrade'?
<rpedro> albuntu: ff 3 crashes for me all the time too
<rpedro> albuntu: on hardy, cause firefox 3 on gutsy didn't
<albuntu> rpedro, i wasn't having any probs on gutsy either
<albuntu> but i wonder if going back to ff 2 will be any better on hardy?
<rpedro> on the bug report I made a while back, and if you run firefox from a terminal, it always complains about glib, or the bug is glib related, or something... :/
<rpedro> yeah, no issues with firefox2
<rpedro> albuntu: apt-get install firefox2 , I think
<albuntu> maybe i should try that
<holyguyver> I am running Gutsy have been so for 3 days, I have had sound all those 3 days, but then a few hours ago I tried to stream a flv from youtube through mplayer when it caused mplayer to crash, then from that moment on my sound has not worked, I have restarted my computer & I have uninstalled & reinstalled alsa, & still nothing, please help
<holyguyver> So any help?
<raider_> how come I can hear sound from only one app and not from the other?
<raider_> is it not possible to hear two sounds simultaneously on xubuntu?
<ere4si> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<holyguyver> so anyone know an answer to my problem?
<ere4si> holyguyver: how do you know it was mplayer that crashed?
<raider_> ere4si: sound works fine. but if I have youtube open and mp3blaster playing something I can hear just one of them and not both simultaneously
<holyguyver> because I was using mplayer at the time & I made it crash 4 times
<ere4si> raider_: those links will help sort you out
<holyguyver> I didn't loose audio until the final crash
<ere4si> holyguyver: if you run mplayer from a terminal you will get output aas to what the issue is
<ere4si> *as
<holyguyver> no the issue is system wide now
<raider_> ere4si: so it isnt enabled by default?
<holyguyver> that is why I tried uninstalling alsa
<ere4si> holyguyver: mplayer might say - no audio device - or similar which would mean it is a h/ware issue
<ere4si> raider_: it works here
<holyguyver> no it is not a hardware issue as my sound was working in ubuntu for the past 3 days
<ere4si> holyguyver: but not now?
<holyguyver> yes not since mplayer crashed about 2 hours ago
<holyguyver> now no media player will make sounds
<holyguyver> & the system will not make sounds
<holyguyver> but until 2 hours ago I was listening to music on this baby for the past 3 days
<ere4si> holyguyver: just trying to get some info about why it crased - somewhere to work from - I can't see it from here :)
<holyguyver> I did a reboot, I uninstalled & reinstalled alsa, I checked & there is no errors reported in the terminal & my soundcard is perfectly compatible
<holyguyver> & nothing is on mute & my speakers are good
<raider_> ere4si: you have alsa OSS installed?
<holyguyver> I hope that info helped :p
<ere4si> raider_: nope - alsa with onboard intel sound
<raider_> gah its same here
<raider_> intel card
<raider_> are you on xubuntu?
<holyguyver> Yes I am
<raider_> that was for ere4si -_-
<ere4si> holyguyver: fire up mplayer and then check dmesg in a terminal to get some info
<ere4si> raider_: yep
<holyguyver> How would I go about doing that?
<raider_> ok I am gonna log into xfce and then see
<holyguyver> so far in terminal I have been trying aplay
<ere4si> holyguyver: try to play something with an app - anything sound wise - then in a terminal type dmesg -tail
<ere4si> holyguyver: that should be     dmesg tail
<holyguyver> you know what you won't believe this but in the other room I was chatting in I told the guys how I fixed this problem 5 months ago & now it just happened again, so actually thank you, it is fixed :p
<ere4si> happy for you
<holyguyver> I told them that it was something really silly that fixed it like asking the terminal to list something that should not have effected it, only to put up a list of processes or something, & it fixed it, & they all 5 months ago was still wondering how that fixed it, but I didn't care as I was just happy it was fixed :p
<raider_> ere4si: what two apps are you using? -_-
<ere4si> raider_: two apps? - for doing what?
<raider_> dude...
<raider_> I said two apps together cant play music simultaneously
<raider_> that was my problem
<raider_> mp3blaster and firefox couldnt play music together
<ere4si> raider_: I play music and have an alarm that uses aplay in the terminal - both sound together fine
<raider_> you got mp3blaster?
<raider_> could you get it for a moment, I wanted to test something
<ere4si> raider_: I've never heard of it
<ere4si> is it in the repos?
<raider_> apt-get install mp3blaster once. its a CLI based mp3 player
<holyguyver> I just told them all about how you helped me, they are all confused again now like how they was 5 months ago as the cammand to list the log should not have fixed it, but it did :p
<raider_> ere4si: got it?
<ere4si> yep
<raider_> fire up mp3lbaster in a terminal and load a file
<raider_> press F3
<raider_> because F1 opens help for the terminal
<raider_> now play a track and fire up firefox
<raider_> play a song on youtbe
<ere4si> got a link?
<raider_> lol play anything man
<raider_> can you hear both songs?
<ere4si> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9HaNbsIfp0 - gave no sound
<raider_> exactly
<ere4si> I wouldn't have understood either if both played..
<ere4si> I'll try something
<raider_> now close mp3blaster
<raider_> reload youtube
<raider_> and when you start hearing the youtube song
<raider_> fire up mp3blaster and try playing something
<raider_> its gonna say cant open device
<ere4si> firefox froze...heh
<raider_> kill it lol
<raider_> results ere4si ?
<ere4si> yep - you're right
<raider_> told ya
<ere4si> the youtube song sux too!
<raider_> haha
<raider_> I <3 Pekwm
<raider_> xfce seems bloated lol
<ere4si> raider_: I'm kinda glad it doesn't play two songs at the same time - would just be a garbled mess
<raider_> well thats not my point. why is the sound device locked?
<ere4si> raider_: try -   aplay -c 1  /path/to/mp3   - then in another terminal use mp3blaster and see what happens
<raider_> ok I got something
<raider_> its just mp3blaster that cases probs
<raider_> I can use pidgin sounds with firefox
<raider_> btw here is a good song
<ere4si> raider_: I've never heard anyone mention mp3blaster - it might still need work :)
<ere4si> !
<raider_> naw its old
<raider_> been there since a long time
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> still might need work
<raider_> any tips on trimming down xubuntu?
<raider_> I need it more snappier
<ere4si> I'm old and need work :)
<raider_> lol k
<ere4si> raider_: I use  sysv-rc-conf   to turn off unneeded services
<ere4si> like cups and laptop stuff
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> what torrent client do zou reccomend?
<TheSheep> nikolam: ubuntu comes with Transmission by default
<TheSheep> nikolam: if you need something more advanced, rtorrent is nice
<TheSheep> lol @ current xkcd
<ere4si> +1 for rtorrent
<nikolam> i used to use patched azureus, I will try rtorrent, thanks ;)
<nikolam> Anyway, My screen in 8.04 does not locks itself after 10 minutes..
<nikolam> And also ctrl+alt+delete does not lock screen
<TheSheep> nikolam: what if you run xflock from the terminal?
<nikolam> need to be installed . Command not foud. So i will install it then
<TheSheep> it may be xflock4 or something
<nikolam> its name is xflock4 :))
<nikolam> It seems that it is installed with xfce4-utils
<nikolam> But it does not start when it is called as xflock4
<TheSheep> no messages?
<nikolam> /usr/bin/xflock4: 28: xlock: not found
<nikolam> ls -l /usr/bin/xflock4
<nikolam> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1017 2008-01-27 12:52 /usr/bin/xflock4
<TheSheep> try xlock
<TheSheep> do you have a screensaver installed?
<nikolam> it wants me to install xlockmore package
<nikolam> now it locks but it`s ugly. I liked simplicity of locking before.
<voodoo> could anybody suggest my an app for playing music? (i need something that cand search directories recusively)
<nikolam> amarok
<TheSheep> nikolam: that's a kde application
<nikolam> oh..
<voodoo> :) TheSheep 10x, i was about to say the same thing
<TheSheep> voodoo: if you like amarok, try exaile
<TheSheep> voodoo: quod libet and rhythmbox are library-based too
<voodoo> is it written in python??
<TheSheep> voodoo: if you want something more traditional, like winamp, try audacious
<TheSheep> voodoo: yes
<voodoo> i need something simple, not something which is a cpu/memory hog
<Iskr> i still like beep media player
<Iskr> i find it lighter than audacious
<TheSheep> personally, I use mpd with several different clients
<nikolam> Now I have xlockmore to lock the screen but it does not select saver I want (blank screen) but puts them randomly
<voodoo> Iskr, are you referring to xfmedia?
<TheSheep> voodoo: bmp is another fork of xmms, like audacious
<cody-somerville> xmms and bmp both are no longer in the archive, IIRC.
<voodoo> i've install audacious... i like it... seems like a good clone of winamp
<cody-somerville> :)
<Iskr> in the archive?
<Iskr> you mean in the repositories?
<Iskr> in 7.10 it was
<Iskr> i don't know in 8.04
<voodoo> i have another question: i'm looking for a program similar to cuesplit? does anybody know one? I want to split some flacs based on a cue file
<voodoo> or anyway, how do i use audacious' cuesheet plugin?
<DaBeowulf> ﻿hmm my upgrade from feisty to hardy did throw some error towards the end, (plucker and update-manager related) and the update-manager displays this in a terminal that I ran it from at the end: "current dist not found in meta-release file" (twice)
<DaBeowulf> ﻿Any idea what gives, or a pointer to a bug report of this sort?
<DaBeowulf> I tried reinstalling it with apt-get but it still does this.
<DaBeowulf> Were there any updates (security or recommended) after the release of hardy?
<ere4si> try   sudo apt-get update   then   sudo apt-get upgrade   to see
<DaBeowulf> I did, someone in #ubuntu just said there weren't so that's good so far..
<DaBeowulf> thanks for the reply btw :)
<ere4si> k
<DaBeowulf> Anyone else noticed strange behaviour with firefox3b5?
<ere4si> DaBeowulf: lots of people in #ubuntu have cpu issues - 100% usage etc
<DaBeowulf> yes it gets unresponsive and I thought I had mad hdd activity (until I closed it)
<DaBeowulf> When I then started it again and only stared at my blank starting page for a while it'd come back after a while.. backdoor? ¬¬
<ere4si> DaBeowulf: I have seen people with hdd issues and firefox but it isn't one I get
<ere4si> DaBeowulf: try starting it from a terminal to see some output
<DaBeowulf> Duh, good idea thanks. >_<
<DaBeowulf> :)
<DaBeowulf> embrace the terminal :D
<ere4si> hehe
<ere4si> it has it's uses...
<DaBeowulf> I didn't try dialing in again to get another IP and see if that rids me of it or makes it take longer to reoccur either
<DaBeowulf> But I have faith it's 'normal' behaviour for someone with my exact setup atm.
<DaBeowulf> nah, no output.. but declining faith =0
<ere4si> DaBeowulf: there's been more folk with the same issue in #ubuntu...
<DaBeowulf> oh okay
<DaBeowulf> Well I managed to sort it.
<cody-somerville> Whats the problem?
<DaBeowulf> Er that was an aside about an xorg.conf prob.
<LetsGo67> For updating from Gusty to Hardy, can I do the clean-up later?
<ere4si> what are you worried about cleaning up? - most is taken care of
<Stroganoff> uninstall pulseaudio etc: ;)
<nikin> hy
<TheSheep> hello nikin
<nikin> i am trying to rip dow my xubuntu to as small as posibble
<nikin> now i am on 1,6 gig installed size
<nikin> and the bigest package is the 70mb jre
<TheSheep> xubuntu is not very good for this kind of use
<TheSheep> try archlinux instead, or gentoo
<nikin> i know... and a lot of other distros llike DSL and puppy also
<nikin> but the project is to be 100% ubuntu
<TheSheep> I think that gcj might be smaller
<nikin> thank you
<nikin> and other 60 MB freed :)
<TheSheep> heh, witch archy I made a 170MB xfce desktop with Opera and a few other programs
<TheSheep> I even used tango icons
<nikin> :)
<nikin> nicee
<TheSheep> 9MB, but I had same place left
<TheSheep> some
<nikin> the target platform is ASUS eee 4G and 2G
<TheSheep> eeexubuntu?
<TheSheep> there was a project like this already
<nikin> yes
<nikin> but it is even hard to install it on a 4G .. no chance on a 2G
<nikin> i have installd it
 * TheSheep remembers a working linux system with X on 10MB
<nikin> after upgradeed to 8.04 ... installed hardware specific stuff
<TheSheep> with open embedded
<nikin> yes.. but i need full functionality with lot of drivers and codecs, media players Office suite
<TheSheep> ugh
<TheSheep> can eee even handle playing movies?
<nikin> yes
<nikin> even
<nikin> DVDs
<TheSheep> the cpu is strng enough?
<TheSheep> wow
<nikin> 900Mhz
<nikin> 512MB RAM
<nikin> its an Intel Mobile Celeron
<TheSheep> gentoo would sound good, with a separate build environment
<nikin> i even use it for Gimp, Inkscpe and such stuff
<TheSheep> stripping everything and all
<TheSheep> I guess you could strip a lot from ubuntu, since ou are targeting a very specific hardware platform
<TheSheep> for example, you could compile everything into kernel and don't use dynamic kerne modules
<nikin> i have to use some modules... but i can rip a lot i think.. i need all modules for usb hardwares
<nikin> hmm i found that i still did not change gdm to xdm
<TheSheep> gdm got thinner lately
<TheSheep> I wonder if stripping the initrd-building scripts would be worthwhile
<TheSheep> with their deps
<nikin> i thik i have busybox initrd
<nikin> but not sure
<Blasta> hello
<Blasta> i just now finished using the update manager to update my 7.10 xubuntu to 8.04 and now the system hangs after login :( i enter my user and password and hit enter and the screen goes baby-blue like the background, a mousepoint is present and responsive, but nothing happens, no harddrive activity can be heard/fealt
<Blasta> not sure where to proceed now :| download an image, burn and reinstall, or any other way to fix things?
<Blasta> system is a IBM R31 laptop
<TheSheep> can you switch to console with alt+ctrl+f1?
<Blasta> system responds to pressing the powerbutton and shuts down normally
<Blasta> waiting for it to boot up now, will try
<Blasta> before or after trying to login ?
<TheSheep> both should work
<TheSheep> I suppose you will get to know more ify ou examine the system that is already 'hanging'
<Blasta> yea
<Blasta> nothing seems to happen with that keycombo when sitting at logon screen, and doesn't respond after it hangs
<TheSheep> alt+ctrl+f1?
<Blasta> yes
<TheSheep> that's weird
<TheSheep> it's pretty low-level
<Blasta> rebooting again
<Blasta> it responds almost instantly to the powerbutton tho :s
<TheSheep> douesn' sound good :/
<TheSheep> doesn't
<TheSheep> you mean it poweroffs instantly?
<Blasta> well no
<TheSheep> r goes through the shutdown procedure?
<Blasta> it sits for like a second, then it goes through shutdown procedure
<TheSheep> ok
<Blasta> so something must be working...
<TheSheep> alt+ctrl+backspace will attempt to restart the X server
<TheSheep> try it too
<Blasta> the session chooser sits at "Last session" option, perhaps i should change that to failsafe terminal?
<Blasta> trying a xfce session first...
<Blasta> ok, now i get the splashscreen with the flashing mouse i'd chosen at 7.10
<Blasta> and desktop
<Blasta> and an "Internal error: failed to initialize HAL!"
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> did the upgrade finish correctly?
<Blasta> afaik...
<Blasta> but i can't really know :s
<Blasta> i was looking away for a moment and then when i looked back the system was rebooting
<Blasta> but it was still saying about 20ish mins left for update...
<Blasta> hm things are kinda fubar now
<TheSheep> can you switch to text console now?
<TheSheep> or at least get to the recovery mode?
<Blasta> ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't appear to work
<Blasta> but i can start a terminal
<Blasta> update manager won't start
<TheSheep> ok, try running 'sud apt-get dist-upgrade' in it
<TheSheep> sudo
<Blasta> ok
<Blasta> e: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run "dpkg - -configure -a" to correct the problem"
<TheSheep> ok, then run that, with sudo
<TheSheep> you need to finish the upgrade
<Blasta> yes
<Blasta> but when i type sudo dpkg - -configure -a it juts says "dpkg: unknown option -o"
<TheSheep> it's --configure
<TheSheep> no space betwene -
<TheSheep> between the -
<Blasta> ah
<Blasta> now it's doing stuff :)
<Blasta> thanks :)
<Blasta> much appreciated
<TheSheep> \:)
<Blasta> still a newbie at this stuff, but i've been very happy with xubuntu on my old laptop
<TheSheep> good to hear that
<TheSheep> don't hesitate to ask here, it's sometimes a bit empty
<Blasta> only thing i've been troubled with was the clit-mouse acting up, but i got that fixed
<Blasta> and for some reason while at college my wlan card is acting weird, while everywhere else i've been it seems to work fine
<TheSheep> hehe, I still didn't get my mouse wheel to work horizontally, but that's more of lazyness, I know how
<Blasta> i'm a regular at another irc network, i'm used to it not being an instant kind of thing ;)
<Blasta> i've also read that i can get the other various keys, like volume, mute, next/back to work, but iv'e not really bothered with it
<Blasta> the only thing i'm missing so far is the middle-mouse working like in windows, e.g. hold it down and move the mouse and you "scroll" up and down on a page
<Blasta> but that could be an option somewhere for all i know :p
<TheSheep> no, that's application-specific
<TheSheep> works in firefox and evince
<Blasta> hm it's in firefox i've been missing it :|
<TheSheep> I think there is an addon for that
<TheSheep> personally I use grab-and-drag
<Blasta> hm
<Blasta> trying that out now on this comp
<Blasta> hm no, i'm more of a middle-mouse dragscroll kind of guy...
<Blasta> and i dunno if that would run well on the old bucket of a laptop... seems like it's a resource heavy kind of thing :s
<Blasta> tho it does have a middle mouse option
<Blasta> i'll try it out, thanks for the hint :)
<TheSheep> there are more add ons
<TheSheep> for this
<SideBand> Anyone awake? I've got a doosey of a problem...
<Stroganoff> reinstall.
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: very funny
<TheSheep> !ask | SideBand
<ubotu> SideBand: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<krabador> hey people, how can i mount my partitions in desktop icons?
<Blasta> grrr i've had to restart x now through ctrl-alt-backspace twice and then redo dpkg --configure -a
<SideBand> Ok. After upgrading to 8.04, when I put my Atheros card in my laptop into AP mode (to provide internet for the other laptop here in the truck. Yes, I'm a truckdriver using Linux) the laptop locks up, hard, requiring me to pull the battery and the AC cord to get a reboot. This didn't happen under 7.10. Are there any known issues with the new version of the restricted-drivers package for atheros...
<SideBand> ... or am I just up schist creek?
<TheSheep> SideBand: none that I've heard of, but you might check the bug list, also examining your logs could be insightful
<SideBand> There's nothing in the logs.. Just goes from the ACPI messages I get repeatedly (because it's one of the odd Toshibas) to the "booting" messages... So no joy there.
<TheSheep> SideBand: the bug list is at http://bugs.ubuntu.com, btw
<SideBand> The upgrade also broke a couple other things (like XASTIR) but I expected that with the libs upgrades. That was easy to fix.. just rebuilt XASTIR, but this ATH problem is going to drive me nuts until it's fixed.
<TheSheep> SideBand: there could be aqlso someone with similar problems on the forums
<SideBand> Ok.. I'll check that out. Thanks for the links and the pointers.
<SideBand> Off to pound away on the old beast.
<kinchz> Hi,all
<kinchz> Xubuntu's so fast and I like it !
<angela__75> hello there
<angela__75> I'm not able to have xfce4-session run automatically after login in gdm... may you help me please?
<RandyboY> Is there no programs working with ubuntu, bluetooth and nokia n-series (and SE K850i)? Like sync and general software wich lets you manage your phone?
<TheSheep> RandyboY: I think there are some programs for various nokias
<RandyboY> TheSheep, yeah, found some programs, but not working with my n-series.. Its a Nokia N82
<TheSheep> never heard of it
<nikin> still trying to hack down... 1,7 gigs with vlc gimp openoffice inkscape evince mplayer mencoder w32codecs
<TheSheep> nikin: try epdfview instead of evince, might be smaller
<RandyboY> TheSheep, its the spiderman phones (n95 with 8 gb) littlebrother
<TheSheep> nikin: also, vlc and mplayer kind of duplicate functionality
<TheSheep> RandyboY: are you making this up? :)
<RandyboY> TheSheep, hehe, no :)
<RandyboY> http://europe.nokia.com/A4646200
<TheSheep> RandyboY: spiderman is not real and hence doesn't have a cellphone
<RandyboY> TheSheep, there was a spiderman "version" of Nokia N95 :-)
<TheSheep> RandyboY: I don't believe you
<nikin> ok i r deleted mplayer and swapped evince to epdfview
<RandyboY> TheSheep, your choice, but my point is if there are software for my phone working with bluetooth :)
<TheSheep> RandyboY: for imaginary phone? :P
<RandyboY> you are pulling my leg;P?
<TheSheep> RandyboY: sorry, just teasing, I haven't heard of any, you might want to post a question on the forums
<RandyboY> ok, i think i will
<RandyboY> thats the one and only reason i could come up with not to completely convert to *ubuntu :)
<TheSheep> the original software might still work on wine ;)
<RandyboY> it does? i tried to install nokia pc suite, but the install file wouldnt even execute...
<TheSheep> it might, doesn't mean it does
<RandyboY> oh, i didnt see the "might" in that sentence :)
<teohhanhui> hi, i'm trying to use the gdm face browser but my picture doesn't show up.
<teohhanhui> hi, i'm trying to use the gdm face browser but my picture doesn't show up.
<c0de1> hiho
<teohhanhui> hi, i'm trying to use the gdm face browser but my picture doesn't show up.
<Odd-rationale> c0de1: hello!
<c0de1> anybody here who could help me with a font-problem?
<c0de1> with some apps my fonts really look sharp and nice, some look very "anti-aliased" blurry
<c0de1> any suggestions?
<c0de1> my fonts looked nice in 7.10
<teohhanhui> Does anyone have any idea how to show pictures in the gdm face browser?
<VampBoy> question: I installed ubuntu hardy this weekend and would like to use Xubuntu instead, in all it's celtic glory. Would it be better to simply switch out the pacjages or to do a full reinstall?
<Odd-rationale> VampBoy: both are fine
<TheSheep> VampBoy: depends what you're aiming at
<teohhanhui> do u need xubuntu?
<VampBoy> well, ubuntu runs a bit slow, and I don't need all the overhead on my poor old athlon XP 1800
<VampBoy> I run an Xubuntu box at work and love it
<Odd-rationale> I personally prefer clean installs...
<seancron> I recently upgraded the kernel through the update manager. However now when I startup the computer I get GRUB error 18. I have been able to find a temporary solution by using the rescue function of the LiveCd, but it's annoying to go through the process everytime. Can someone please help me?
<teohhanhui> vampboy: as a user who has just used xubuntu for 2 days, i find it user unfriendly
<VampBoy> ok, I will likely do that then.. I haven't really done much with the ubuntu install, but I had a GRUB issue when I installed at first
<VampBoy> oh?
<teohhanhui> vampboy: configuration-wise, at least
<VampBoy> which parts do you find unfriendly, I ask because my GF uses teh machine too and is computer illiterate
<TheSheep> seancron: this error means that the kernel file is too far on the disk for your old bios to load it
<TheSheep> seancron: the solution for it is usually to put the /boot directory on a separate partition near the beginning of the disk
<teohhanhui> vampboy: if u r fine with it as it is, i think it's ok, but i would like to customize it a lot. Unfotunately I'm a newbie and have to look for faqs, howtos, guides...
<VampBoy> yeah, I don't need too much customization
<seancron> TheSheep: do you have any suggestions for doing that without losing any of my other data?
<VampBoy> I don't do the widget thing
<TheSheep> teohhanhui: yes, it's assumed that customizing is doen by someone who knows what he's doing, ubuntu is better for experimenting
<VampBoy> theSheep: what did you mean by it depends what I am aiming at?
<teohhanhui> vampboy: up to now i have no idea how to display a picture in the login window
<TheSheep> seancron: you can boot from livecd and use the gparted (partition editor) to move/create your partiions
<TheSheep> seancron: a backup of the most important files is advised, however (as always)
<teohhanhui> thesheep: ubuntu won't install on my old pc
<TheSheep> VampBoy: for example, if you want xubuntu because it's smaller (on disk) than ubuntu, then leaving ubuntu wouldn't be good :)
<VampBoy> Thesheep: ahh, I see. I am also worried about legacy Gnome backend stuff
<seancron> TheSheep: Ok thank you very much.  I've tried going through the grub command line before but that didn't work.  So hopefully this will work.
<TheSheep> teohhanhui: I can cheer you up a little and say that ubuntu uses exactly the same program for the login window
<teohhanhui> thesheep: how do i display a pic in gdm then?
<Odd-rationale> teohhanhui: you want to have a little avatar next to each user?
<Odd-rationale> or change the background?
<teohhanhui> thesheep: i've tried using gdmphotosetup
<TheSheep> seancron: you would create a small (say, 10-20MB) /boot partition and move the old /boot in there
<teohhanhui> odd-rationale: avatar
<TheSheep> teohhanhui: have I knew, I would have answered when you asked for the first time
<teohhanhui> thesheep: odd-rationale seems to know ;)
<Odd-rationale> teohhanhui: have you gone to Apps --> Sys --> Login Window.
<Odd-rationale> teohhanhui: and change the gdm theme to one with a face browser?
<TheSheep> seancron: here is some more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77042.html
<seancron> TheSheep: Thanks so much, I'll give it a shot when I have the time
<teohhanhui> odd-rationale: what about the default 1? i tried happy gnome with browser too
<Odd-rationale> teohhanhui: I used the ubuntu one with face browser.
<teohhanhui> odd-rationale: okay, i'll give it a try
<teohhanhui> odd-rationale: it's just the same
<teohhanhui> odd-rationale: the picture that i've chosen (1 of the pictures in /usr/share/pixmaps/faces won't show up)
<Odd-rationale> teohhanhui: hold on one moment..
<teohhanhui> odd-rationale: sure, if u need screenshots i can up them
<Odd-rationale> teohhanhui: be hard to get screen shot of gdm...
<Odd-rationale> I think I remember doing it in gnome. Can't seem to find it in xfce....
<teohhanhui> odd-rationale: i mean the screenshots of my configs
<Odd-rationale> teohhanhui: sure. let me see the local tab and the user tab...
<teohhanhui> odd-rationale: i don't mind installing some gnome packages if necessary
<Odd-rationale> http://imagebin.ca
<teohhanhui> odd-rationale: nvm, i got it to work by disabling saving session
<Odd-rationale> teohhanhui: ok
<teohhanhui> odd-rationale: saving the session seems to revert my gdmconfig settings?
<Odd-rationale> teohhanhui: dunno...
<teohhanhui> odd-rationale: thx a lot..
<Odd-rationale> teohhanhui: np
<teohhanhui> odd-rationale: there's an image corruption when renaming a file on the desktop making it hidden
<Odd-rationale> teohhanhui: what do you mean?
<teohhanhui> the filename became shorter after rename, and because the file was renamed to .face it became hidden
<teohhanhui> odd-rationale: but the display was corrupted leaving parts of the old filename behind
<Odd-rationale> screenshot?
<teohhanhui> odd-rationale: sorry, i've lost the chance to. fixed it by dropping another file's icon on top of it
<arriesp> hi
<arriesp> how can i see a printer from another pc?
<teohhanhui> arriesp: is it a shared printer in windows?
<PsynoKhi0> nite
<teohhanhui> arriesp: i just found this, have a look if u wish to http://www.watchingthenet.com/connecting-to-shared-printers-on-windows-computers.html
<arriesp> is from linux to linux..
<teohhanhui> arriesp: hope this helps http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Linux_printer_sharing_with_CUPS
<arriesp> thx
<arriesp> :)
<teohhanhui> ariesp: i'm good at searching, yay ;)
<maxwaine> anyone using xubuntu 8.04 yet???
<Odd-rationale> maxwaine: me!
<TheSheep> maxwaine: yeah, since 6 months
<maxwaine> lol
<maxwaine> wow
<maxwaine> i was using 7.10 and yesterday i clean installed 8.04 and now i find many features missing, is it only for me or for everyone?
<Odd-rationale> maxwaine: like what?
<maxwaine> like in the menu Application|Settings
<Odd-rationale> maxwaine: try apps --> settings --> settings manager
<maxwaine> yea i did that but settings manager doesnt have all the apps which 7.10 had, like display settings
<maxwaine> 7.04 and 7.10 auto mounted all my etx3 partitions when i installed it first but hardy heron doesnt do that
<maxwaine> Screens and Graphics option is missing from the menu :(
<maxwaine> do you know why Odd-rationale?
<Odd-rationale> sorry, no...
<maxwaine> do u know how i can make my paritions show up in the sidepanel of the file manager?
<Odd-rationale> Hold on. I;m in #ubuntu-classroom listen to some great stuff... :)
<maxwaine> hehe alrighty i'll be around, please let me know when u are free
<Sionide> Odd-rationale, listening...? or reading :p
<maxwaine> any other xubuntu guru's in here?
<Sionide> i'm no guru maxwaine.. my settings manager has display settings in it though *shrug*
<maxwaine> even mine does...but cant change display driver from that menu, we can only do that with "screen and graphics" menu or app lol
<maxwaine> "screen and graphics" also gives us the option to choose the monitor manually, thats the only way we can get all the supported resolutions
<floating> is there a way to see how much space would installing some apps with apt-get take space ?
<floating> prior to installing
<Odd-rationale> floating: apt-cache show packagename
<Odd-rationale> Sorry, it is "aptitude show packagename"
<floating> nice, i write that down^^
<maxwaine> By the way in 8.04 "screen and graphics" option can be found in usr/share/applications :d....its just that i dont know why its missing from the menu
<TheSheep> it used to bei n the system menu...
<maxwaine> u mean in the beta of 8.04??
<maxwaine> i booted 7.10 from the cd and it looks more complete, is it advisible to go back or keep 8.04 hardy heron hmmmmm :-X
<Stroganoff> floating: sudo apt-get -s install nameofthepackage
<Ultraputz> is there a way to make apt-get flush everything not absolutely required to be on the drive?
<Stroganoff> Ultraputz: apt-get -y clean
<Stroganoff> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Ultraputz> that did it. freed up about 600 megs.
<Stroganoff> it removes the .debs from /var/cache/apt
<Stroganoff> autoremove uninstalls orphan packages
<Ultraputz> upgraded to heron, knew there'd be a lot of reside, but autoremove only coughed up 50 megs. couldn't remember the other
<Ultraputz> thank you very much
<Ultraputz> heron is actually faster than gutsy on this thing.
<Stroganoff> it is generally IMHO
<zoredache> if you feel advanced and you want to really clean things up you could also try running deborphan
<Stroganoff> deborphan should be the same as autoremove
<Ultraputz> openbsd is not as happy as it could be on my server machine, so i'm planning to give ubuntu server a crack at it, then i'll finalyl have a reason to actually learn my way around debian usefully.
<zoredache> it isn't... autoremoves packages that were not installed manually...   deborphan is interactive and it will ask you what packages you want to keep and then it will find things to remove
<zoredache> of course if you don't know what packages you actually want to keep then you could make  big mess of things
<Ultraputz> handy to know it exists.
<floating> wow.. qbittorrent is over 42MiB
<floating> MB
<floating> but looks nice
<riddlebox> is xubuntu good for an ibm laptop, like 300mhz with 64mb ram?
<TheSheep> riddlebox: too low ram
<Odd-rationale> riddlebox: I'd use something eve lighter. Like Puppy or dsl
<riddlebox> ok
<riddlebox> thanks
<riddlebox> I was handed this old laptop and would like to use it,even though I have three others
<TheSheep> riddlebox: it would work fine with text-mode linux
<riddlebox> I wonder if I can upgrade the ram, and just use it as a mythfrontend
<riddlebox> but probably doesnt have the capacity for alot
<riddlebox> maybe its more than 300mhz, its a pentium 2 I know that
<liopord> hello, where can i turn to to get some support for ubuntu?
<liopord> Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !xubuntu
<zoredache> may places... you can use irc, forums, google...
<zoredache> many*
<TheSheep> hmm
<TheSheep> liopord: the best way is to ask here
<liopord> so, am I in the right place for a question?
<liopord> ok great
<TheSheep> ubotu is slacking away again? :)
<zoredache> !botsnack
<liopord> I just finished installing Hardy, but I'm having a problem with screen resolution. Even though I alreay followed the FixVideoResolutionHowto which was recommended almost everywhere.
<liopord> Actually I believe I have my xorg file configured correctly, but I can't find the dialog (or don't know a coomand to change the current resolution)
<TheSheep> liopord: settings->display settings
<TheSheep> (or settings->setting manager->display)
<Volkodav> what does xrandr say?
<liopord> I don't know what happened here, but i don't have the 'setting' tab. only applications and 'places'. And i can't find thw settings anywhere on the system
<TheSheep> liopord: settings submenu should be in applications
<Volkodav> paste your xorg
<liopord> hehe I wish it was that simple, I only have system tab under applications
<TheSheep> Volkodav: calm down :)
<kdat> hi all,i am wondering if that is normal i have 256mb sdram ram and 1.8Gh pentium.My proccessor with little apps is geting up to 100%.This is memory luck or processor?
<Volkodav> huh? <liopord> Actually I believe I have my xorg file configured correctly
<Volkodav> I might as well look at it
<TheSheep> liopord: this is an English version?
<TheSheep> kdat: try running the system monitor to see what is using the cpu
<liopord> yes, one quick question. Should I be able to find the display configuration under the app finder?
<TheSheep> liopord: no, it's a plugin to the mcs-settings-show
<TheSheep> liopord: you can start it from terminal with xfce-setting-show display
<liopord> ok let me try that
<kdat> TheSheep, totem and firefox. 191 memory used of 256 and 191 of 729 swap
<Volkodav> firefox keeps leaking
<TheSheep> Volkodav: version 3 is much better already
<Volkodav> yeah right
<Volkodav> still a hog
<TheSheep> it's far from perfect, of course
<Volkodav> opera handles it memory much better
<TheSheep> it has a substantial advantage, however: peiople are failiar with it from windows
<TheSheep> people
<TheSheep> and opera is just plain ugly ;)
<Volkodav> oh right windoze pips
<TheSheep> Volkodav: remember the bug #1?
<liopord> TheSheep: thanks a lot that was it!.. I still don't understand where the 'settings' menu went :/
<Volkodav> vaguely
<TheSheep> liopord: if you start that xfce-settings-show without parameters, it will show you more settings
<Volkodav> He needs to find terminal first
<TheSheep> Volkodav: the reason d'etre of ubuntu is to cater to windows people, I'm afraid
<liopord> TheSheep: thanks again! I'll be roaming around, bye
<kdat> also have that problem, i from the rare people which have the luck of sound.After reboot some times i have and somes dont.I tried many times to solve that prob but i failed.Any ideas?
<TheSheep> kdat: if your sound card doesn't have several hardware channes for mixing, then only one application can use it at a time -- the first one wins
<TheSheep> kdat: you can set up pulseaudio or dmixer to solve that
<TheSheep> kdat: there is a link for setting up pulseaudio on the wiki,
<TheSheep> kdat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<kdat> TheSheep, all that time i tought that it was a *buntu bug!!!
<Volkodav> TheSheep, where does it say about that reason that you seem to be afraid of ?
<TheSheep> Volkodav: bugs.ubuntu.com
<Volkodav> oh that
<TheSheep> Volkodav: in particular, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
#xubuntu 2008-04-29
<Volkodav> bug # 1 is not a bug
<Volkodav> that's the way it's always been - simple is on the surface - just buy it and you good
<Volkodav> who the heck wants to edit xorg.conf ?
<Volkodav> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Volkodav> I normally let them read this too http://www.over-yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/winstupid/winstupid1.php
<TheSheep> um, yes, bt this is a support channel
<TheSheep> and you are preaching to the choir
<Volkodav> that's a good reading anyway
<TheSheep> a little old :)
<Volkodav> bet you 95 % see it first time
<kdat> TheSheep, thanks for your help, i will see it tommorrow
<TheSheep> Volkodav: second, first was in 2005
<TheSheep> the second one is actually more than 6 years old
<TheSheep> yay! Knuth uses Ubuntu :)
<Volkodav> 6 years old? was there ubuntu back then?
<TheSheep> no, ubuntu is pretty young
<TheSheep> Volkodav: ubuntu is not for mimicking windows, but it's aimed at the same user base
<TheSheep> well, some of it at least
<TheSheep> I guess other distros do the corporatey part better
<Volkodav> corporate part ?
<TheSheep> managing large deployments of workstations, for example
<TheSheep> and large numbers of users
<Volkodav> was sudo and no root account by default part of playing the winblows game too?
<TheSheep> not that ubuntu can't do it, it just doesn't have ready prepared solutions
<TheSheep> no
<Volkodav> ?
<Volkodav> yes maybe a right answer?
<TheSheep> it turned out to be a better way for keeping users out of the admin account
<TheSheep> otherwise everyone would just log in as root and stay that way
<Volkodav> why keep them out?
<TheSheep> because staying root is dangerous, potentially
<TheSheep> and not necessary for everyday work/play
<Volkodav> they will learn that it is not the way things done on our side
<TheSheep> they? our?
<Volkodav> yeah - because it is windoze practice to run as root
<Volkodav> any install demands root account
<TheSheep> not really, in Vista even the admin has limited rights
<Volkodav> that's where the learning starts
<TheSheep> well, you need r access to install software on linux too - at lest the prepackaged programs
<TheSheep> s/r/root/
<Volkodav> and instead you type your user acoount
<Volkodav> ?
<TheSheep> Volkodav: the application has to ask you for the password to do anything with root rights
<TheSheep> and not all users can use sudo
<TheSheep> if you think about it, it's better, you also get better audit -- you know who ran the sudo
<Volkodav> I will never agree to sudo concept with no root account
<Volkodav> first thing after install I do is sudo passwd
<TheSheep> Volkodav: if you like it, it's your business
<TheSheep> Volkodav: just remember to disable loggin to root through ssh if you ever install an ssh server though -- ubuntu doesn't have this option enabled by default because you cannot log in as root anyways
<Volkodav> btw anybody uses deluge? This thing has been crashing on me all day]
<Odd-rationale> Volkodav: have you tried transmission?
<Volkodav> ssh is the second thing I do after sudo passwd
<Volkodav> transmission us ugly and poor on features
<TheSheep> rtorrent is pretty nice if you have greater torrenting needs :)
<Volkodav> rtorrent is kewl
<Volkodav> also how do I start in init 3?
<Volkodav> I sometimes do not need X on certain sessions
<Odd-rationale> transmission has a cli i think
<TheSheep> Volkodav: on debian all user runlevels are the same
<TheSheep> Volkodav: you can switch to text console with alt+ctrl+f1
<Volkodav> rtorrent and screen does the job for me - deluge seems to be buggy or it is just me
<Volkodav> I mean from grub to add say 3 to kernel option or so
<Volkodav> to bypass gdm completely
<TheSheep> Volkodav: that will work, but still init 3 is the same as init 5 by default
<Volkodav> yeah but 3 does not work
<TheSheep> Volkodav: you can of course edit /etc/rc.d
<Volkodav> in debian does
<Volkodav> looks like it boots in init 5 no matter way
<TheSheep> works just fine
<Volkodav> what works fine?
<TheSheep> booting into different runlevels, they are just all the same
<TheSheep> I think that ubuntu will be finally going away from the whole System V init system
<Volkodav> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=/dev/sda3 ro quiet 3
<Volkodav> if I add 3 here it still boots in init 5
<Volkodav> and how do I get xfce menu on desktop's right click like it is supposed to be instead of gnome's "create his create that:
<TheSheep> Volkodav: there is an option in the 'behavior' tab of the 'desktop settings'
<Volkodav> why did they click it off anyway? It was always on by default
<TheSheep> not in xubuntu
<Caplinux> How do I install XFCE in Ubuntu to allow me to select that window manager when I start ubuntu.  I want to be able to switch between GNOME and XFCE
<Weedy> i installed ubuntu, nuked gnome and installed xfce
<Weedy> so how do i get the windows partition (sda1 ntfs) to popup in thunar and stuff
<Stroganoff> Weedy: sudo apt-get install thunar-volman
<Stroganoff> let Thunar handle this..
<Ahmuck> .
<Weedy> Stroganoff: thunar-volman is already the newest version.
<Stroganoff> Thunar -> Settings -> Advanced
<Stroganoff> and make sure you uninstalled gnome-volume-manager
<Stroganoff> or add your windows partition to fstab
<Stroganoff> or reinstall with this if you want lightweight http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631 :p
<yoyoma> hello, i've got xfce running on ubuntu 8.04... how do i get compiz effects working?
<Weedy> very carefully
<c0de> hi
<c0de> anybody out there who would like to help me with a little font problem?
<c0de> the problem is that in some apps the fonts really look nice but with other apps too "blurry"
<CM_Burns> Hi, I just installed 8.04 and I had a question about getting wireless to function properly...anyone available to help with that?
<Odd-rationale> !wireless | CM_Burns
<Odd-rationale> CM_Burns: what card you got?
<CM_Burns> 1 card and one USB adapter...the card is a Linksys WPCG54 G v.2
<CM_Burns> The USB adapter is a netgear WG111v2
<CM_Burns> Both can see wireless networks, but both (usually) fail to connect to a secured network.
<Odd-rationale> CM_Burns: so both show up in iwconfig?
<CM_Burns> checking...
<CM_Burns> I think so...I'm not good at reading the output.  There is a wlan0 and a wlan1 entry that seem to be different wireless cards.
<CM_Burns> Both cards do show up in the GUI network tool.
<Odd-rationale> so sometimes you can connect?
<CM_Burns> I have connected a few times to an unsecured router on the Linksys card.  But it does not work everytime.
<CM_Burns> I don't think I'm doing anything differently, so it is a mystery to my why it only sometimes works.
<CM_Burns> On the USB adapter, I connected once to a secure network using WPA2, but I couldn't get any data to download.
<CM_Burns> However, on the USB, I could only get the connection once...now when it tries to log on, it gives up after a minute or so.
<Odd-rationale> CM_Burns: so you wireless is working but just not connecting?
<CM_Burns> Partially working at least, if seeing available networks and occasionally connecting passes as "working".
<CM_Burns> I should add though, that the Linksys card does not have an option for WPA/WPA2 security, but the USB card does, which is confusing...
<Odd-rationale> CM_Burns: Ok. that is over my head then. sorry. :( try the forums.
<CM_Burns> thanks anyways...
<Yashy> Just upgraded to Hardy Heron, nv glx seems to be messed up, where it was working before with an nvideo 6150 card. Xorg.0.log error: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<teohhanhui> Can anyone help me with printing to a shared Windows USB printer?
<ere4si> !cups
<ere4si> !lag
<jo4___> does Xubuntu use gdm or xfwm?
<dee_cz> hi
<dee_cz> :/
<albuntu> i've done a very stupid thing... and i don't know how to fix it.  a couple of weeks ago i decided to add kde desktop to my ubuntu laptop.  immediately it was causing probs.  in my infinite(esimal) wisdom i opend synaptic and markd for removal everything that started with a k.  uhhhhh, guess that wasn't the right ticket.  now i can boot up.  i would just reinstall from a disk, but my cd drive...
<albuntu> ...doesn't seem to be reading them.  arrrrrrrggggghhhhhh.  any possibility of getting any help with this?  i bought a round trip ticket to panama for $36 from miami for this friday. and i'd really like to take my old laptop with me.
<albuntu> i meant to say: now i CAN't boot up, of course.
<totalwormface> hehe
<totalwormface> there are guides around for removing DE's :P but i guess that's too late now
<TheSheep> albuntu: it doesn't even start in recovery mode?
<totalwormface> albuntu: how far _can_ you boot up
<TheSheep> I guess you removed the *K*ernel
<totalwormface> lol
<totalwormface> yeah, the kernel is stupid kde stuff :P
<albuntu> don't know how to get to that.  just powered it on, and get this: invalid configuration information-please run SETUP program.  strike f1 to cont, f2 to run setup
<totalwormface> wow
<totalwormface> you messed up :
<albuntu> ya, maybe it was the *K*ernel :(
<TheSheep> albuntu: um, that's probably a message from bios
<albuntu> is there a way to open xterm and do some mumbo jumbo to it?
<albuntu> :)
<totalwormface> should he be able to chroot into that install with a live cd?
<TheSheep> albuntu: just go into the bios setting (that setup with f2) and set everything to what you actually have in that laptop -- or restart to factory settings
<TheSheep> albuntu: that's not related to removing packages, btw
<TheSheep> albuntu: either you messed up the bios settings somehow or there is a hardware failure
<albuntu> hmmmm.  the boot order was set to floppy first, then hdd, then cdrw, i've pushed cd up, maybe it will take a disk now
<albuntu> i am sure i had it set to boot from cd first, could it have reverted on its own?
<albuntu> i put xub alt installer in, said grub loading, then ERROR 15: File not found, press any key to continue.  would you say it's still not reading the disk?
<albuntu> press any key gets me a three choice menu, ub 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode), and lastly memtest.  did you say choose recovery mode?
<TheSheep> albuntu: yes, that's grub from the hard disk trying to boot kernel that is not there anymore
<albuntu> recovery mode: file not found.......... arrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhh
<TheSheep> albuntu: there are more ways to boot it than cd
<TheSheep> albuntu: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<albuntu> i think its hardware prob with cd.  what would you suggest next?
<albuntu> i go look
<TheSheep> either troubleshooting the hardware problem or trying one of the other installation methods
<totalwormface> (did you set boot from cd in the bios settings?)
<albuntu> totalwormface: ya
<totalwormface> crap :[
<albuntu> ya
<albuntu> i wish i would have started working on this earlier, but i was too embarrased to say what i did :)
<albuntu> now what i don't get is WHY it won't boot either from an external iomega drive i just hooked to it by usb.  would that be a different setting in the bios?
<floating> format and install xubuntu 8.04 :P
<floating> hmmi
<floating> do you have any other OS on cd-rom ?
<floating> than the xub alt
<floating> put that usb in the boot order thing
<albuntu> floating, sorry i was away... yes, i have centos, dsl, opensuse, puppy, gnewsense, gnewstep, ututu
<albuntu> let me see if the centos live reads
<albuntu> i know is a hardware prob cause cd drawer wont eject
<albuntu> got it open, and put suse live in, won't run
<Xubuntu> hi
<Xubuntu> i have one question about start xubuntu with a particular resolution...anyone to help ?
<albuntu> am i still here, or did i get bumped here too ... what a morning
<albuntu> floating, it won't even read dsl
<albuntu> guess i need to buy a flash drive and try that method
<alado2> is there a way of getting around typing in the password when i want to use hdparm (sudo hdparm -Y /dev/sdb1) to shut down one of my disk
<KOJV> I've got two screens (just found another 19" CRT next to a dumpster, yes, people are crazy around here) and in Windows, dual screens work fine. But as I set the two at 1280x1024@75Hz in Xubuntu, reboot and they get a lower on-screen resolution though the desktop is still 1280... so I've gotta "scroll" around to the edges. What's up with that? Thanks!
<KOJV> But as I set the two at 1280x1024@75Hz in Xubuntu, reboot and they get a lower on-screen resolution though the desktop is still 1280... so I've gotta "scroll" around to the edges. What's up with that? Thanks!
<alado2> is there a way of getting around typing in the password when i want to use hdparm (sudo hdparm -Y /dev/sdb1) to shut down one of my disks?
<dreamlusion> hello people
<dreamlusion> is it possible to feed apt-get from stdin?
<dreamlusion> (or aptitude, dpkg)
<dreamlusion> i want to mass remove some packages
<cody-somerville> Heya maxamillion
<maxamillion> morning cody-somerville
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: i've quasi learned wxPython :)
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: had to learn a cross platform gui toolkit to write a program for a class and i wanted to code in python and still get native looking code :D
<cody-somerville> lol
<maxamillion> the professor kept trying to "sell" the idea of java ... i didn't want any part in it
 * cody-somerville likes Java.
<maxamillion> i don't *dislike* java ... i just much prefer to code in python
<maxamillion> i've become kind of a python addict
<KOJV> As I enable my secondary screen in Xubuntu and reboot, my two screens get a lower on-screen resolution though the desktop is still 1280... so I've gotta "scroll" around to the edges. What's up with that? Thanks!
<cody-somerville> KOJV, Just update the resolution settings :)
<KOJV> cody-somerville, how to update? Enter the settings and click OK?
<cody-somerville> You'll probably have to logout
<KOJV> cody-somerville, I even rebooted.
<cody-somerville> You'll need to update the settings to use the resolution you want it to
<albuntu> i am having trouble with screen res on an old dell laptop, is very bad.  can someone remind me how to get into the xorg file with mousepad?
<cody-somerville> albuntu, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<omega1> hello
<omega1> i have a problem
<omega1> can anyone help me set my soundcard?
<omega1> with alsa?
<albuntu> cody-somerville: i got into xorg.conf, and changed the default depth to 16 from 24, but still not getting a very crisp resolution on that old laptop, is it possible it just don't get no better?  or is there any other tweak or setting i could do?
<cody-somerville> Is it the text or everything?
<albuntu> well,  hmmm... the text was REAL bad b4 i changed to 16
<albuntu> its *some* better for sure, but just not crisp.  it
<cody-somerville> Okay.
<albuntu> its doing another odd behavior i've never seen, which is when i try to open 'display settings' the window just blinks on and off, and i can't get in to toggle between the offerings.  i notice the one on the bottom starts with 320 x something, and at the top, just below 'default' is 800 x something
<cody-somerville> Okay
<cody-somerville> You need to change your monitor
<albuntu> is old laptop
<albuntu> but not that old, i just RIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPed a 'made for windows 98' sticker off it, and cut it up into little shards, before properly disposing of it
<albuntu> cody-somerville: do you think that's the best its gonna do?
<cody-somerville> In the settings :P
<albuntu> ummmm, don't understand; you mean something in the xorg?
<albuntu> ok, i got the blinking thing to stop blinking long enough to set the res to 800 x 600 and it was WORSE, so i went back to default, but i don't know what 'defautl' actually is
<albuntu> default
<albuntu> cody-somerville: but what you said about changing the monitor, did you mean changing some setting in the xorg?
<albuntu> if the dell startup screen, and then the splash image are much cleaner, wouldn't that mean that the monitor is capable of better performance?
<KOJV> How come I have no sound in Xubuntu though I have it with the Live Ubuntu CD_
<KOJV> How to chkdsk in Xubuntu?
<KOJV> / #ubuntu
<omega1> can anyone help me with my soundcard?
<omega1> i cant get it to work altough modrpobing ir gives no error
<omega1> then when i start mp3 blaster, it tells me failed to open sound device..
<omega1> i can reload alsa all i want but still no sound
<omega1> according to dmesg no isa pnp card is found...
<PsynoKhi0> heya
<PsynoKhi0> how do I prevent dpkg from trying to install openjdk-jre-headless? got thqt stuff trying to install xubuntu-restricted-extras i hardy
<PsynoKhi0> it's been popping up everytime I've tried to install something since then
<TheSheep> dpkg --clear-selections or something like that
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: thanks, will see how it fares
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: nope, still same error message?
<PsynoKhi0> -?
<TheSheep> error message?
<jgamio> hi everybody
<jgamio> this morning I used the update manager and know my sound is gone, somebody have the same problem ?
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: Configuring  openjdk-6-jre-headless, Illegal instruction, then "blablabla error 132"
<jgamio> in the sound properties the device is empty and my sound card is not there some clue ?
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: nvm I was sure I had removed it, it was still marked as installed in Synaptic
<omega1> console>> asoundconf list
<TheSheep> jgamio: what kind of card is it?
<omega1> look if its listed there
<PsynoKhi0> or maybe "lsmod | grep snd" to check if the modules have been loaded
<PsynoKhi0> :)
<jgamio> ﻿TheSheep nothing special the sond from the motherboard I think is a via
<PsynoKhi0> jgamio: do you see it if you type lspci?
<jgamio> this morinig was working fine but after i update the sistem
<PsynoKhi0> in a terminal
<TheSheep> jgamio: I use via too and it works :/
<jgamio> ﻿TheSheep i didnt have problem before this is the first time
<jgamio> ﻿PsynoKhi0 what i need looking for
<TheSheep> jgamio: do you have /dev/dsp ?
<jgamio> ﻿TheSheep no
<PsynoKhi0> jgamio: something that looks like a soundcard heh... like AC97
<TheSheep> dmesg doesn't have anything suspicious?
<jgamio> ﻿dmesg what is that ?
<jgamio> ﻿PsynoKhi0 yes i have a C97 Audio Controller
<TheSheep> jgamio: a command that displays you the kernel messgaes since last boot
<zoredache> dmesg tells you a lot of information the kernel reports
<jgamio> ﻿TheSheep how i can check that ?
<zoredache> at a terminal type 'dmesg' or look at the file /var/log/dmesg
<voodoo> i'm trying to change my time, but time-admin doesn't let me unlock root privileges..
<voodoo> also tried to run time-admin as root
<voodoo> unlock button was disabled
<voodoo> and still I could not change the time
<voodoo> how do I bypass the unlock button?
<cleokat> Hi! I need help installing flash player plugin
<omega1> amd 64 or x68
<omega1> ?
<omega1> or x86?
<omega1> just use synaptic... and install the package..
<omega1> normally works..
<cleokat> hmm good question
<cleokat> I'm an absolute begginer, had xubuntu for a month or so...
<TheSheep> it's the flashplugin-nonfree package, works on both i386 and amd64
<omega1> jep but there was an issue with 64 bits flash ..
<omega1> i figured it out in a day.. used a backport x86 package and then it worked..
<cleokat> ok, see I just found synaptic..
<cleokat> let's see
<omega1> search flash..
<omega1> then install:)
<omega1> nothing to it..
<omega1> maybe a reboot thats all..
<cleokat> installing..
<voodoo> why don't I have any file in /usr/include? i have 'gcc' installed
<voodoo> (and 'libc6')
<MacHaddock> ok I have a resulusion problem with hardy heron
<cleokat> it worked, perfect! So simple, I really have some deep reading to do! Thanks a lot!
<MacHaddock> I installed hardy heron on my dell inspiron 2600
<MacHaddock> the problem is that everytime there seemed to be something wrong with the drivers for the grafics card. So I couldn't see anything. Eventually I managed to get it installed in safe grafic mode (I think it was anyway)
<MacHaddock> but now the resolution is really small and I can't change it. Is there a magic command line input to fix this or what do I do?
<MacHaddock> When I go to xfce settings manager and then display there is only default to choose from and that's not the one I need apparently
<MacHaddock> is there no one there that knows anything about this problem?
<Nostah1> hi all
<Nostah1> i jsut burnt the new ubuntu
<Nostah1> rebooted on my laptop
<Nostah1> its finding the drivers for my atheros wifi
<Nostah1> but not loading tthem or something
<Nostah1> all the commands i use show it there exept for iwconfig or ifconfig
<Nostah1> any idea's?
<voodoo> can you copy/paste the output of iwconfig
<voodoo> ?
<Nostah1> its just your basic  lo  eth0   no wireless extntions
<omega1> lol
<omega1> could be that its nog up or something
<omega1> not up..
<Nostah1> how do i pull it up if it dosnt have a eth0 or ath0 or some sort of name
<PsynoKhi0> hey again, shouldn't Modes "widthxheight_refresh rate" be the rightsyntaxt to force refresh rates for the given display mode?
<voodoo> Nostah1, i suppose your wirless is not disabled
<voodoo> (i have a keyswitch for that)
<voodoo> do you know the drivers for your wireless?
<voodoo> try inserting them manually
<Nostah1> it auto detected the card
<Nostah1> and enabled them for me in restricted drivers thing
<voodoo> are the drivers loaded?
<Nostah1> said enabled
<Nostah1> how do i check
<voodoo> lsmod
<voodoo> lists the modules loaded into kernel
<voodoo> root@voodoo-laptop:~# lsmod | grep wifi
<voodoo> iwlwifi_mac80211      219108  1 iwl3945
<voodoo> cfg80211               15112  1 iwlwifi_mac80211
<omega1> iwconfig?
<omega1> or try dmesg if its listed there its loaded..
<voodoo> Nostah1, search for madwifi
<voodoo> if it's not there try inserting it: mdoprobe madwifi
<voodoo> *modprobe madwifi
<Nostah1> k
<Nostah1> im writing down cause i have to reboot to the cd
<floating> what should you do check when your audio isnt working for the first time ?
<voodoo> if it's not muted ;)
<floating> next :)
<voodoo> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<floating> or, maybe there is some meta mute
<floating> meta mute, sounds nice
<voodoo> any noise?
<floating> /dev/dsp device or resource busy
<floating> is that supposed to make random noise ? :o
<voodoo> yep
<floating> heh, maybe i try it when it works, wodner what might come out
<voodoo> i was...i get the same error (but i'm listening music)
<floating> ah, actually i have audio playing from youtube , but i dont hear it
<floating> i stop it and try
<voodoo> i think that's something related with firefox
<floating> still busy^^
<voodoo> kill firefox also, first
<floating> busy after that too
<voodoo> interesting ... i works for me
<floating> i have a terminal and a abiworld doc open
<voodoo> i get this strange white noise
<floating> i wonder where i can check those alsa and other settings
<floating> or some logs.. varlogmessages and dmesg dont show anything but
<floating> vlc gives no audoi
<voodoo> i dunno, try rebooting or something... to get rid of that app blocking your /dev/dsp
<floating> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart hmmp
<floating> checking google for some debhg
<floating> debuggin
<Weedy> bored
<floating> jopp restarting x got em back
<voodoo> anybody installed vmware on xubuntu hardy?
<voodoo> i get some compilation error
<voodoo> http://pastebin.com/d27b7a43f
<floating> questioon: on xubuntu hardy, that (totem) movie player is the default player for liek all multimedia even after installing vlc.. where can i change vlc to be default.. hard to find teh setting
<floating> blah, why didnt i go google first :P
<Iskr> floating, it is very simple
<Iskr> go to properties of files
<Iskr> that you wanna play with vlc
<Iskr> and change default application
<RandyboY> What do i have to do to be able to see videos ment for Windows Media Player in Opera? The video plays like 1-2 seconds in Firefox and stops...
<PsynoKhi0> RandyboY: using mplayer plugin in FF?
<RandyboY> PsynoKhi0, dont know what plugin is used there... i havent installed anything, but it just works there
<Nostahl> so what do you guys think of the new release
<maxamillion> Nostahl: i think its a vast improvement over the last one ... the project is back on track and much more focused on things that matter now that the project has a solid leader
<Nostahl> i use to run debian alot on my desktop's but since i bought a laptop i have been using vista
<Nostahl> because toshiba says partitioning or reformating voids warrenty heh
<maxamillion> ouch
<Nostahl> my desktops are stored away and disassembled now so i dont get the urge to suck down a ton of power anymore heh
<maxamillion> i run a combination of debian and fedora actually ... i used to do development work for xubuntu, but i stopped a while back and swore of *buntu... but now that the project lead has changed, i am considering coming back
<r3b> does anyone know about enabling PAE in Xubuntu Hardy?
<crimsun> you'd need to use the -server kernel.
<crimsun> (if you don't want to recompile, that is)
<crimsun> CONFIG_X86_PAE=y
<Nostahl> my interest in ubuntu stems from being a computer tech and wanting to get comfortable with a linux os that clients may start asking me about etc
<r3b> can i the server kernel apt?
<r3b> can i *get*
<cody-somerville> Nostahl, :)
<crimsun> r3b: sudo apt-get install linux-server
<r3b> k, thanks
<r3b> i will be back in a bit. thanks for the help
<voodoo> anybody knows how to make cuesheet plugin (audacious) work in xubuntu hardy?
<cheeseboy> anyone here use conky?
<seancron> cheeseboy: yes! great app
<seancron> i use it to view my GMail on my desktop along with some system stats
<voodoo> how do I play aac stream with audacious or  totem?
<cheeseboy> how do i set width of it?
<seancron> you have to edit your .conkyrc file
<cheeseboy> i know that..
<seancron> sorry it's been a while seen i made mine so i don't have it off the top of my head ill look though
<seancron> maximum_width looks like the config setting you'll want to use
<seancron> http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html may help you as well
<seancron> does that help?
<nikin> hy
<ice109> can someone tell me where the standard c++ libraries are?
<gnuskool> is compiz enabled by default in xubuntu?
<seancron> i dont think so
<seancron> being a lightweight distro i think that would be the opposite of what they are going for
<gnuskool> seancron: fair enough, do you know a resource for external monitors on intel cards?
<seancron> gnuskool: sorry not off the top of my head, i would think that a google might show something
<seancron> gnuskool: what are you trying to do?
<blackperl> my synaptic auto matically loads when i start X, and pops up and tell me i entered invalid password, how to stop it from poping out?
<gnuskool> seancron: i got an external lcd that is only being shown in 600x800, i want to change it to higher than that
<gnuskool> seancron: ive been reading on google since the hardy release
<seancron> gnuskool: can you change it through the display settings?
#xubuntu 2008-04-30
<gnuskool> seancron: no, i can go lower to 640, but not higher
<seancron> blackperl: it seems like you have synaptic set to auto start
<cheeseboy> how do i setup a network bridge?
<seancron> gnuskool: odd...and just to be sure, thats through the xfce settings manager?
<emdash> ughhhhhh
<emdash> my 8.04 upgrade just barfed
<seancron> how so?
<emdash> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<emdash> Could not install 'xserver-xorg'
<emdash> that popped up in a dialog
<emdash> meanwhile there's a whole slew of nasty error messages in the terminal
<emdash> i knew i should have waited
<seancron> how did you try to upgrade?
<emdash> using the update manager from 7.10
<emdash> where do i go to file bug reports?
<zoredache> !bugs
<zoredache> ubotu?  are you gone?
<emdash> maybe ubotu tried to upgrade as well
<emdash> =P
<emdash> what the hell do I do now?
<seancron> hahaha seems like this might help:
<seancron> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4706661
<emdash> oh great
<emdash> my menu font is borked
<zoredache> you close everything you can go to a console and do a 'apt-get dist-upgrade' again...
<seancron> ...and maybe pray :P
<PsynoKhi0> 3 hard resets only today... not much muck with hardy so far
<PsynoKhi0> muck = luck*
 * emdash is seriously frustrated with ubuntu
<emdash> suspend support has been broken since 7.04
<emdash> and now this
<zoredache> so did you have any unofficial repositories enabled or anything?
<emdash> they were disabled by the update manager (or so it said)
<emdash> i think i had medibuntu and that's about it
<zoredache> or use something like envy/ automatix at some point in time
<emdash> what is envy?
<emdash> this started out as a fresh install of 7.04
<emdash> then i uptated to 7.10
<zoredache> something that configures displays...  Many people argue that it does ugly/evil things
<PsynoKhi0> any IceWM user here?
<emdash> afaik it's completely stock
<emdash> but i use universe/multiverse
<emdash> and some restricted drivers
<emdash> it seriously looks like there's some errors in the xserver-xorg install scripts
<emdash> i'm also afraid to kill *everything* because I might not be able to get back to X11
<seancron> maybe somebody on the #ubuntu channel might be able to help more seeing as there are more people?
<emdash> thank god i actually backed up /home before trying this
<seancron> wish i could help more but i'm still with Dapper
<zoredache> do you not have a spare computer, or anything to get on the internet with?
<emdash> note to self: don't be ubuntu's guinnea pig...wait a month before updatating to a new release
<zoredache> or perhaps a livecd or something?
<PsynoKhi0> puppylinux makes a great "oh sh*t..." rescue OS
<fldav76> hello?
<zoredache> hello
<fldav76> I was trying to find the place where i could get help setting up xubunutu
<zoredache> you can try to get help here.. there are no guarentees
<seancron> we try our best
<fldav76> yeah, i know....at least i'm in the right place
<fldav76> i've never used irc before
<fldav76> well...should i just dive right in and talk about my problem?
<seancron> go ahead
<zoredache> the first hint I have for you about irc is that you don't have to ask to ask...  Asking to ask a question will just annoy people.  :p
<fldav76> alright....I've been going through sevreal distros and heard that xubunutu was rather low on system requirements...so i've installed it and so far everything is great...but...
<fldav76> i have a linksys WUSB 11 version 2.5  usb wireless card
<fldav76> i have tryed to run the bash commands that i know about to set the wlan0 connection up...but so far it hasn't worked
<vidd> fldav76, in CLI type lsusb
<vidd> what chipset does it say?
<fldav76> it seems that xubuntu recognises that a wireless device is present...but i can't see any networks...and i can't connect using the wireless____[i'll do that now...brb]
<seancron> have you tried going through it with the GUI...sometimes that's easier
<fldav76> d@lincom:~$ lsusb
<fldav76> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<fldav76> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 066b:2212 Linksys, Inc. WUSB11v2.5 802.11b Adapter
<fldav76> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<vidd> hrm
<fldav76> [seancron: i'd love to use the gui...i just haven't been able to get it to work]
<vidd> have you turned on restricted drivers?
<fldav76> hmm.,..not on purpose...how would i check that
<KillerOrca> grrr, anyone know how to set a static IP address?
<vidd> KillerOrca, on wifi or lan?
<KillerOrca> vidd: lan
<vidd> 7.10 or 8.04?
<KillerOrca> 8.04
<vidd> fldav76, Applications>System>HardwareDrivers
<vidd> KillerOrca, do you have the network plugin omn your toolbars?
<fldav76> no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<vidd> (icon that looks like two comp screens)
<KillerOrca> vidd: i'm trying to do it command line
<vidd> KillerOrca, oh...ok....
<vidd> one sec....
<KillerOrca> vidd: the grapical portion takes up a lot of resources
<vidd> !paste
<KillerOrca> !paste
<vidd> the pastebin link wont work
<zoredache> ubuto is dead...
<zoredache> I am reading the #ubuntu-ops logs... appearently the computer he was hosted on stoppped hosting him
<vidd> KillerOrca, http://pastebin.com/d782eabe3
<vidd> make your /etc/networking/interfaces look similar
<vidd> sorry guys...i have to jet
<fldav76> anybody else able to lend a hand with the wireless problem?
<seancron> ill try my best
<fldav76> thanks
<fldav76> what can i do to make it easier?
<zoredache> about all I can do is suggest that you look at - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide - if you haven't already
<seancron> try going to applications>system>networking
<seancron> do you see a wireless connection item?
<fldav76> {zoredache: I have looked through the most common how-to guides....but i', li,ited because I'm not sure what is normal behaviour and what is not...in windows i could tell weather i was attacking a problem in the right way...in linux, i'm just a babe in arms]
<fldav76> [seancron: yes...wlan0
<seancron> click on that and then click on properties
<fldav76> oddly enough it calles it a wired connection
<fldav76> ok
<seancron> try to configure your network
<fldav76> it's on automatic dhcp right now
<seancron> that should probably be good
<fldav76> roaming unchecked
<seancron> your network name in there?
<seancron> and any key you might have?
<fldav76> in wlan0 properties? no
<seancron> well then type them in
<fldav76> in fact...i have never been able to figure out just where one would look for avalible wireless networks
<fldav76> the wlan0 properties dialog box only shows boxes for
<fldav76> configuration
<fldav76> ip address
<fldav76> subnet mask
<fldav76> gateway address
<seancron> are you setting it up for a home network or trying to find available networks?
<seancron> sorry im still running off of dapper so my screen might not match up
<fldav76> well, eventually i want to set up a home network to share my dsl internet to my laptops....but as a first step i was just trying to get to the point whre i could see my neighbors wireless network...at least that would prove the card is proking
<vidd> KillerOrca, did it work for ya?
<fldav76> i'd be happy to send a screenshot...but i'm not sure how
<vidd> fldav76, did you get your wifi to work?
<fldav76> not yet///seancron is lending a bit of a hand
<seancron> im still on dapper so there are some differences...help would be appreciated
<vidd> mine just worked
<vidd> =\
<fldav76> lol...i wish
<seancron> vidd: do you know how to scan for available networks?
<vidd> iwlist scan
<fldav76> btw...i'm running xubuntu 8.04 desktop
<fldav76> will do
<fldav76> d@lincom:~$ iwlist wlan0 scan
<fldav76> wlan0     No scan results
<seancron> might not mean anything if the card isnt set up?
<fldav76> d@lincom:~$ iwlist scan
<fldav76> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<fldav76> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<fldav76> wlan0     No scan results
<fldav76> d@lincom:~$
<vidd> ping [gateway IP]
<fldav76> i don't know my gateway ip.../i may not have one...right now i'm connected to a dsl line
<vidd> do you have a wireless router?
<seancron> fldav76 said: well, eventually i want to set up a home network to share my dsl internet to my laptops....but as a first step i was just trying to get to the point whre i could see my neighbors wireless network...at least that would prove the card is proking
<fldav76> no....in the end i'd like to use this computer to share my dsl line over the wireless card
<vidd> you would be better off getting a wireless router
<vidd> can you "se" the neighbor's wifi on a different system?
<fldav76> i know...but 1. i haven't got the m,oney and 2. i'll only use it occasionally
<fldav76> yes..i can see it on a wondows xp laptop
<vidd> what is it's ip?
<zoredache> are you actually able to connect from your laptop?
<fldav76> well, i can copnnect to any wireless network using the laptop (at the library etc) but i don't have the wep key so i can't actually connect to the neighbors
<vidd> if you cant connect on windows, you cant connect on linux
<zoredache> keeping that in mind I kinda think trying to see something you can't use is pointless
<seancron> i feel like we're misunderstanding what you are trying to do
<zoredache> xubuntu is aimed more at desktop usage... If you are trying to turn your computer into an AP you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server...
<Kaemon12433> Hey!
<Kaemon12433> i'm new to xubuntu!
<fldav76> you are right...but i can't tell if my wireless card is set up properly at this point..i was just trying to prove that it was set up properly
<zoredache> I also think that you are going to have a lot of pain trying to get a USB device work as an AP
<seancron> nice to meet you Kaemon12433, congratulations!
<Kaemon12433> had trouble with all the other ones
<fldav76> i've heard that before...and so far they were all correct
<Kaemon12433> took awhile to get xubuntu to run fast online
<Kaemon12433> seemed like the firefox 3 beta is'nt all that good
<Kaemon12433> went to firefox 2
<fldav76> but i don't just want a server setup...i'd like to use this computer as a normal desktop as well
<Kaemon12433> hey i dont know how to set up my digital cam in xubuntu
<seancron> i think what you need to find out is how to connect to public access points so you can see if you card works at a place like the library
<seancron> Kaemon12433: what type of camera is it?
<Kaemon12433> kodak
<zoredache> Kaemon12433:  the really easy way is to buy a supported USB memory reader for the media type your camera uses
<Kaemon12433> oh...
<Kaemon12433> yea it's a kodak easysharec653
<fldav76> true...that's what iwas trying to do ...test whether i can "see" the access point around here
<seancron> and maybe if you are lucky the usb cable that came with it will work
<Kaemon12433> maybe i jus need to go to kodak.com and get the software like that?
<Kaemon12433> wait no
<Kaemon12433> darn
<Kaemon12433> kodak does'nt support linux
<Kaemon12433> hmm
<Kaemon12433> ubuntu detected it right when i plugged it up tho
<Kaemon12433> and it transferred the images
<Kaemon12433> hopefully xubuntu does the same?
<seancron> Kaemon12433: try it and tell us if you have any problems
<Kaemon12433> k
<Kaemon12433> thank you
<fldav76> any thoughts anybody?
<vidd> can you access any wifi on your windowsbox(es)?
<vidd> where you are now
<fldav76> i can setup a testing network and connect to that i guess
<vidd> good idea
<fldav76> i guess i have one last question...how does one normally connect to a wireless network (in , say, a hotel) using xubuntu
<vidd> right click on the network applet and choose connect
<fldav76> that's what i tought...ah welll
<fldav76> thank anyways fellas
<fldav76> have a good one
<redwhitewaldo> where's thunar bin file?
<seancron> type 'whereis thunar'
<redwhitewaldo> thanks!!!
<seancron> no problem
<VulKnO> HOLA
<VulKnO> command for reinstall icons
<emdash> hmm
<emdash> well it rebooted okay
<oasisfai> what should I do if create launcher is broken in xubuntu?
<seancron> oasisfai: what do you mean is broken?
<seancron> oasisfai: how is it broken?
<oasisfai> when I right click on xfce desktop and select create laucher, then I type something in textfield. after that, the frame dispear.
<seancron> hmm...so you type in the command for the launcher and it never shows up on your desktop?
<oasisfai> yes.
<seancron> try typing this in a terminal: 'killall xfdesktop; xfdesktop &'
<seancron> tell me if they show up or not
<oasisfai> the terminal show up no process call xfdesktop
<seancron> ok
<seancron> well if you go into your Desktop folder and add a launcher through thunar i believe it should show up
<oasisfai> the entire message was: no process killed. [1] 6353
<seancron> yeah i guess you have a different setup than i do
<seancron> i was trying to kill the desktop process and restarted it again
<seancron> try restarting X11 by doing ctrl+alt+backspace note: you'll have to login again
<seancron> other than that im stumped
<oasisfai> ok.
<oasisfai> still have problem.
<seancron> sorry i honestly can't think of why it might be happening
<seancron> id say your best bet is to either google it or get an answer from somebody else
<oasisfai> I just found some critical message in terminal
<seancron> what does it say?
<oasisfai> when the create laucher was failed, at the same time, the terminal show up: (exo-desktop-item-edit:6734): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_utf8_casefold: assertion `str != NULL' failed
<seancron> hmmm well i have to leave so see what almighty google has to say to that
<seancron> good luck
<`MrMoo-> hi i need help installing a wireless network card driver
<seancron> haven't really done it before but ill give it a shot
<seancron> what driver?
<`MrMoo-> hi umm
<`MrMoo-> ibm high rate wireless lan
<seancron> is that the name of the driver?
<`MrMoo-> thats the name of the network card
<`MrMoo-> im trying to get the wireless lan working on an ancient ibm thinkpad (a22m)
<seancron> and you have no luck with the built in support?
<`MrMoo-> yep no luck with that
<`MrMoo-> the system doesnt recognize the device when i type "iwconfig"
<`MrMoo-> wlan0 doesnt show up
<`MrMoo-> i also tried using the windows wireless drivers app to isntall the driver
<`MrMoo-> it just says that it's an invalid driver
<`MrMoo-> (btw i got the driver from the ibm website)
<seancron> ok you might want to try the #ubuntu channel, they have a lot of experience with wireless drivers so i think someone there can help you sorry
<`MrMoo-> no prob, thanks anyway
<merbuntu> is there a kill signal i can use to quit system tools like 'add/remove', synaptic, etc??  some of these seem to freeze up on this old laptop, and i'm going to be giving it away in central america on friday.  the users will only have dial up, so anything that can help them speed things up would be good.  also, can someone recommend a secondary (text based?) browser to install as an alternative to f
<merbuntu> irefox?
<maxamillion> merbuntu: if i remember correctly, ctrl+alt+escape will open up "Xkill" and your cursor will turn into a skull and cross bones and then you just click on what app you want killed
<merbuntu> maxamillion: you mean just click in the apps window anywhere?
<maxamillion> merbuntu: yup
<merbuntu> i'll try it in a few mins, what about a text based browser good for dialup connection?
<maxamillion> but be carefull ... if you click the wrong application, then *poof* its gone ... this tool doesn't ask "are you sure?"
<merbuntu> firefox should make a dialup version
<maxamillion> merbuntu: i use w3m, but links2 is generally more popular if you don't like having to remember key combinations
<maxamillion> merbuntu: i;m sorry, not links2 ... elinks
<merbuntu> counsel taken re: *poof* ... is elinks in synaptic?
<maxamillion> links2 is good too, but i think elinks is more under development
<maxamillion> merbuntu: yes, elinks should be in synaptics
<merbuntu> ok, i go check ... thanks
<maxamillion> np
<maxamillion> merbuntu: you might need to make sure you enable all the repositories
<merbuntu> k, is there a terminal command for that? or do it in the synaptic windows?
<merbuntu> wow.  synaptic acts sooooOOOOOoooo sluggish on this machine.
<maxamillion> merbuntu: yes, there is a command line tool ... i've actually never used synaptic, i prefer the command line
<maxamillion> merbuntu: do 'apt-cache search -n elinks'
<maxamillion> merbuntu: and if that returns something then do 'sudo apt-get install elinks'
<merbuntu> ctrl/alt/esc dint work on synaptic, its still rattling around .... arrrrggghhh, i'll need to close it to use the command line, right?
<maxamillion> merbuntu: probably a decent idea .. i can't remember if it will interfere
<merbuntu> hmmmm.... i see elinks, and elinks lite in synaptic
<maxamillion> its a command line browser, i don't see the need for the lite version
<merbuntu> hwhooops, it has NO gui?  they might not be able to handle that.  i was thinking of something more like netrik, that i've used on damn small before, i wonder if ubuntu has that in reps?
<maxamillion> never heard of netrik
<maxamillion> i thought dillo was what's on damn small
<Tixer> I have a problem on a Xubuntu server I manage. The server responds to ping, I can SSH / VNC into it, but it can't access any sites other than the router it uses. I even tried pinging 4.2.2.1, which doesn't work. Any ideas?
<maxamillion> Tixer: wait, you can ping it and ssh into it but you can't ping out of it?
<gaurdro> is the router setup to have it as the dmz?
<Tixer> it's over a lan
<Tixer> I can SSH or VNC into it, but once on it, I can only ping my computer and the router. all other sites don't respond.
<Tixer> I assumed it was a dns issue, but I can't even access IPs like 4.2.2.1 or a couple other I tried.
<maxamillion> Tixer: and you can't ping 4.2.2.2?
<Tixer> nope
<Tixer> it says "Network is unreachable"
<Tixer> however, if I ping the router, or my computer (the one I'm sshing from), both reply
<gaurdro> while connected to it does a web browser connect to the outside world
<Tixer> nope
<maxamillion> Tixer: are you running firestarter or have some custom iptables configuration that might not be allowing traffic?
<gaurdro> This sounds like a router misconfiguration to me.  did the router change at all?
<Tixer> nope
<Tixer> and other computers on the router still have access.
<gaurdro> any recent power glitches?
<Tixer> firestarter isn't installed, but iptables is, and isn't used.
<Tixer> correction: iptables isn't installed any more.
<maxamillion> Tixer: you can't uninstall iptables ... its built into the kernel
<maxamillion> ahhh!!!! $199 iBook G3 on macofalltrades.com
<Tixer> tell that to my server, which now gives me "/sbin/iptables" not found
<maxamillion> errr... wrong channel
<maxamillion> Tixer: that's just an admin tool ... but the actual iptables implementation has to do with the packet filter rules of the kernel
<Tixer> yeah
<Tixer> but there aren't any rules now, so there's no chance that's causing it.
<maxamillion> Tixer: i think the fact that you don't have it *could* be a problem
<Tixer> that wouldn't explain why I can get to my router / my computer.
<gaurdro> it's following the only path it has.
<Tixer> hmmm
<Tixer> so I just turned on a wifi card the machine has.
<Tixer> wlan0 can get to the tubes.
<Tixer> but eth0 can't.
<maxamillion> Tixer: right, but there's *no* rules ... not even ALLOW ALL
<maxamillion> well ... wait, i guess if it were to kill connections it would kill both inbound and outbound ... and wouldn't ... nvm
<maxamillion> i'm a moron, don't listen to me
<gaurdro>  no iptables would just freak out when it's trying to route an outbound connection.  the router/dns  is handling the inbound connection for it.
<Tixer> hmmm
<Tixer> it isn't a router problem, because i can use the wifi card to connect to the router and go on the tubes
<gaurdro> it still may be something on the wired side of the router.  (most routers handle wifi and wired seperately).  try rebooting the router.
<gaurdro> also,  are you using dhcp or fixed ip's?
<Tixer> static ips
<gaurdro> has anything recently changed with the setup?
<Tixer> nope
<gaurdro> anything at all,  new ip from your isp,  upgraded any system,   changed physical ports on any router, system?
<Tixer> ummm....
<Tixer> >.>
<Tixer> new ips (dynamic ip), upgraded to 8.04, added like, 3 more wifi cards, removed 2 wifi cards, and yeah.
<Tixer> essentially, I had a server with like, 4 wifi cards going at once, all using different APs.
<Tixer> I got bored, and wanted to see how many of my neighbours access points I could steal at once.
<gaurdro> that's probably the issue,  try disabling all the wifi cards and rebooting.
<Tixer> I've removed all of them except one.
<Tixer> which I just turned off with ifconfig down
<Tixer> and I still have the issue on eth0
<Tixer> I'll try switching eth0 to dhcp
<gaurdro> i would install iptables and see if there's anything interesting.
<Tixer> how would I go about doing that?
<Tixer> (not the installing part, the "seeing if there's anything interesting part)
<gaurdro> sudo iptables -L
<gaurdro> I dunno if sudo is required,  on my box it is. but i have a weird setup/
<bjron> hrm, I'm not getting resolutions over 600x800 on a new xubuntu install - how do I fix that?
<gaurdro> it'll be a setting in the xorg.conf to do it directly but i dunno if there's a better way to set it.
<Tixer> hmmm, so I just lost all contact with eth0
<Tixer> time to salvage this over wifi
<gaurdro> maybe it's simply a bad nic
<gaurdro> how much of a load is it subject to?  is it a card or integrated?
<Tixer> integrated :(
<Tixer> load: just about nothing.
<bjron> gaurdro: usually I'd 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' but it's no longer giving me resolution choices, so I thought mb something changed wrt how it deals w/ resolution issues
<gaurdro> Tixer,  I'd try a card nic and see if it solves the problem.
<Tixer> ummm, well, I just lost contact with the machine
<Tixer> ugh, I really don't want to have to go down to my basement.
<gaurdro> good you know where the box is.  that's a reallly good first step.
<gaurdro> bjron,  would you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<bjron> yea, one sec. .
<Tixer> dam, I wish I had photos of my setup with me.
<Tixer> except they're on my web server >.>
<Tixer> trust me, a picture is worth a thousand words.
<bjron> gaurdro: http://pastebin.com/d3676636e
<bjron> thinking it might be just that the monitor I have hooked up is old and doesn't report supported resolutions very well . ..
 * bjron wonders if he can find the analog cable for his newer monitor
<gaurdro> hmm,  there's no screen section and it's not reporting the model of monitor attached.  it might be worth a hand configuring of the file,  look up the specs for your monitor and enter it in.  of course, back up the current one before editing it.
<bjron> gaurdro: aye
<gaurdro> wait,  i'm a idiot, try Xorg -configure first.
<bjron> problem is this box isn't for me
<gaurdro> but with the backup first.
<bjron> so this isn't the monitor that'll be attached in the future
<gaurdro> hmm,  is the future monitor newer?
<bjron> most likely
<bjron> actually, yea for sure it will be
<bjron> but I don't actually know (it's for my great aunt, my uncle bought her a gOS machine, it wasn't working for her, she sent it to me, I decided gOS sucked [plus the recovery cd had errors] so I put xubuntu on it)
<bjron> haven't had a chance to call her yet and see what she's got, but I assume it's probably a new lcd type thing - probably came w/ the box, but she didn't send that
<gaurdro> does it have a serial number,  you might be able to look it up through support.
<bjron> hmm, yea probably does, good thought
<bjron> hrm, nope, the invoice I have is just for the box, not the monitory
<bjron> I'll try w/ my other monitor and if it works I won't worry about it
<Tixer> so I'm giving up on my server for tonight.
<gaurdro> good idea,  if there's a problem  you can always send her a script that will make the necisary changes.  I'm assuming she's just a user.
<bjron> yup
<bjron> probably could use it in 600x800 ok too
<Tixer> I'll try to hook it up to a keyboard mouse and monitor tomorrow.
<Tixer> the current monitor / kb isn't exactly working,
<bjron> just that some stuff (eg settings dialogues) don't fit all that well
<Tixer> the monitor currently on my server is a 5" 320x240 PS1 screen, running at 1280x1024
<Tixer> as you can imagine, it's like looking at a cracker.
<gaurdro> please tell me it's situated in a coke machine.
<Tixer> I wish :(
<Tixer> it's sitting atop a washing machine.
<Tixer> and the keyboard down there broke two days ago... it lacks both control keys.
<gaurdro> psh,  who needs the ctrl key,  use your mad ascii skillz
<Tixer> "hmmm, there's crap in the keyboard... let's give it a bath."
<Tixer> 5 minutes later...
<Tixer> "oh shit, I forgot, the thing has a capacitor inside.
<bjron> heh, yea that worked like a charm - w/ my newer monitor log out and poof, all kinds of resolution goodness :)
<Tixer> and alas, I lack working keyboard.
<gaurdro> that's odd,  I dishwasher mine whenever it's too dirty.  I let it dry and it works fine.
<gaurdro> bjron,  good to hear it.
<Tixer> gaudro: mine has a capacitor inside, because it's got leds and bling.
<Tixer> alas, it didn't make it through the bubbles.
<bjron> that's probably - now that I think of it, why ubuntu and x always has such a hard time auto setting up my dual head setup, since the old crt doesn't report its resolution etc.  Always end up having to manually configure.  I should just get another new flatscreen :p
<gaurdro> ?  so does mine,  it's not backlit but it has it's share of led's,  do you have like a ceramic cap added to it?
<Tixer> nope
<sinzmanual> hye
<sinzmanual> can i know the default login for xubuntu livecd ?
<zoredache> didn't it automatically login?
<sinzmanual> nope
<zoredache> are you sure you got booted to the livecd?
<sinzmanual> im sure :)
<ere4si> if that happens with the ubuntu live cd the login is ubuntu and the password is blank so try that
<sinzmanual> have tried
<sinzmanual> see,the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=755415
<sinzmanual> have try with blank,admin/admin,root/blank,
<Kaemon12433> fianlly got xubuntu to run fast
<Kaemon12433> *whew*
<ere4si> I suggested    ubuntu/blank    sinzmanual
<sinzmanual> ok.will try after reboot this win98 ^^
<ere4si> good luck :)
<sinzmanual> have u try ?
<ere4si> sinzmanual: I've never had that issue but have seen it posted as the solution several times and no one came back and complained :)
<sinzmanual> orait..thx ya
<ere4si> k
<sinzmanual> not working la ubuntu/blank
<ere4si> sinzmanual: did you try   xubuntu/blank   ?
<ere4si> and have you done the md5 check on the cd?
<sinzmanual> not yet.
<sinzmanual> but when to install xubuntu,im stuck
<sinzmanual> my pc is celeron
<ere4si> !md5 | sinzmanual
<ere4si> !lag
<ere4si> sinzmanual: it isn't your comp - you need to do the md5 check on the iso before you burn and on the cd after
<sinzmanual> ok.thx.will try
<sinzmanual> md5 not match la
<ere4si> that'll be it then sinzmanual ...
<zoredache> Does anyone know why nm-tool is reporting my wireless as connected before it is connected in hardy?
<makiavelli> <zoredache> Have you tryd to as mamma Google about it?
<makiavelli> *ask
<dee_cz> hi.. my desktop in xfce dissapeared, any idea whats going on?
<MiKa^> problem here... xubuntu turns off my monitor after a period of time (10-20 mins... not too sure...) anyway to prevent this?
<MiKa^> ode to joy!
<MiKa^> oops sorry wrong channel.
<alado2> anybody know how i can get the media keys on my keyboard to work in xubuntu?
<alado2> can i somehow change the xubuntu "splash screen" that turns up while xubuntu starts up, the one that says xubuntu and shows the rat
<voodoo> yes
<voodoo> settings / settings manger
<voodoo> splash screen
<alado2> im not sure but i thnk thats another splash screen
<alado2> im talking about the one before that one
<voodoo> boot splash screen
<voodoo> oh, i understand
<alado2> between bios post and the login
<voodoo> i know how to disable it :)
<alado2> there must be a image file somewhere, but i cant seem to find it
<voodoo> check usplash
<voodoo> and
<voodoo> xubuntu-artwork-usplash
<alado2> ok, found some info now, thnx!
<Abominus69> Hello, after I upgraded to the new distribution today (8.04 LTS), my previously working second hard drive is now no longer appearing on my desktop.  How can I add it back?  Thanks.
<alado2> i had the same problem, and still have, but i just created a mountpoint in fstab and made a shortcut to that on my desktop
<alado2> in other words, it doesnt turn up as a "drive" anymore, it loads into that mountpoint (folder)
<Abominus69> Yeah, have just found a page talking about that.  Will attempt it now.
<alado2> i just added "/dev/sda2 /home/me/hdd2 ext3 user 0 0" to fstab
<alado2> after you mounted it you can then right click on that mountpoint in Thunar and choose "send to" -> "side pane" and it will also turn up in Places
<alado2> im not a big fan of this solution, i rather would have it turning up as a normal drive, but this is the best i came up with
<voodoo> any good console news reader?
<Abominus69> What do you use as your simple text editor for things such as fstab?  vi is driving me nuts.
<MiKa^> mousepad or nano
<MiKa^> mousepad would be your usual notepad in windows
<voodoo> Abominus69, vim ;) or mcedit or pico
<Abominus69> Ahhhhhhh.  That makes life so much better.  Death to vi.  Hooray to mousepad which works fine.  Cheers.
<MiKa^> cheers
<Abominus69> Is there a way to get my Pc to run fstab again without rebooting?  I'm trying mounting stuff.
<Abominus69> Nevermind, I'll just reboot.  Too lazy  :p
<alado2> can i somehow integrate a clock and some weather info on my desktop? If anybody has been using DSL they have something like that
<the_alamo> i like using gthumb to browse my movie collection but i can't figure out where to change the default app it uses to open the files.  does anyone know?
<MiKa^> try this: right click on file > open with other application > click the application in the menu/type it in the box > tick set as default app
<ThistleWeb> hey guys, anyone here have access to the xubuntu site to make a correction?
<the_alamo> MiKa^, i don't seem to have a box that i can tick to set the default app
<MiKa^> hmm
<MiKa^> my xubuntu desktop isnt on now so i can only helpy u from my memory
<MiKa^> help*
<the_alamo> the default for gthumb right now is vlc and i am pretty sure that i set it to that but maybe the upgrade from gutsy to hardy removed that ability
<the_alamo> i don't know why it would though
<the_alamo> i am going to remove vlc and see what happens.
<the_alamo> well it has reverted back to the default i want
<the_alamo> i will reinstall vlc some other day and see what happens!!
<the_alamo> MiKa^, thanks for the help
<MiKa^> no probs
<grothesk> Hi!
<grothesk> Are there any known issues upgrading xubuntu from dapper to hardy?
<grothesk> There are almost no 3rd-party-packages in dapper, just some codecs, I guess.
<gabkdlly> grothesk: you can search on launchpad for bugs relating to hardy
<grothesk> O.K.    I just thought there might be reports of a 'general issue' when upgrading from dapper to hardy. Will do so tomorrow then.
<gabkdlly> I personally experienced system crashes when upgrading from gutsy
<grothesk> During upgrade of afterwards?
<wallybuntu> why is it that every time i try to start firefox on this old laptop i get a message that its already running and i need to close it to open a new window?  i cant launch firefox at all.... arrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhh.....
<grothesk> wallybuntu: killall firefox
<grothesk> Enter it into a terminal
<wallybuntu> grothesk, thanks will try that, but isn't this sound like some kind of bug, that it does this repeatedly on startup?
<grothesk> No. There might be a process hanging in the background.
<grothesk> It will be restored even after a reboot.
<wallybuntu> ok, i go try; thanks
<charding> Has anyone tried the install of thre b43 firmware after installed 8.04?
<Odd-rationale> charding: I have and it works
<charding> were you using ndiswrapper before?
<Odd-rationale> charding: no
<charding> Odd-rationale: ﻿So after installing the firmware in /lib/firmware/, the loading of the card worked right after..?
<Odd-rationale> charding: yes. pretty much.
<gabkdlly> grothesk: after the upgrades. I was not the only one, there is a bug filed on launchpad about it. It seems to have something to do with the new kernel on some hardwares
<grothesk> gabkdlly: thx
<wallybuntu> hmmmmm, having a sound problem and wanted to paste it up, but, what happened to the paste-bin?  doesn't seem to be at that link anymore.
<luxurien> hi - bonjour
<Stroganoff> wallybuntu: google -> pastebin. there are hundreds..
<xxxxxxx> I installed ubuntu using a sub drive now it will not boot unless the usb drive is present can I fix this?
<platyhelminth> Hi How to edit the menu in Xubuntu (like we can do in Ubuntu)
<Kaemon12433> hey umm i'm having some trouble
<Kaemon12433> The trouble is that the master computer is xubuntu
<Kaemon12433> and the other computers are windows
<Kaemon12433> they cant get a internet connection
<Kaemon12433> only the ones that ar ealready connected
<Kaemon12433> not new conections
<maxamillion> can you be more specific ... what do you mean by "new connections"?
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu Ubuntu Open Week presentation starting in #ubuntu-classroom
<Kaemon12433> New computers trying to connect to the internet
<Kaemon12433> It's a network setup
<Kaemon12433> and they cant connect for some reason
<Kaemon12433> i checked the cords and everything.
<Kaemon12433> what do i do?
<Stroganoff> xubuntu is the router?
<Kaemon12433> well
<Kaemon12433> ummm
<Kaemon12433> this computer used to be xp
<Kaemon12433> which is the master computer and all
<Kaemon12433> its connected to the router
<Stroganoff> what is a master computer? ;)
<Kaemon12433> this one
<Stroganoff> the other machines are not connected to the router but to the "master pc"
<Kaemon12433> this is going to be difficult....
<Kaemon12433> the other machines ARE conected to the router
<Kaemon12433> WAIT
<Stroganoff> k
<Kaemon12433> since this has xubuntu installed
<Kaemon12433> it used to have sbc software and all ya know
<Kaemon12433> but it does'nt have that anymore
<Kaemon12433> it's just another computer connected to the web!
<Kaemon12433> i mean
<Kaemon12433> to hte router
<Kaemon12433> ugh
<Stroganoff> try 'ipconfig /refresh' on the xp machines
<Kaemon12433> k
<Stroganoff> if tcp/ip is set up for "automatically assigned"
<Kaemon12433> in the command terminal right
<Kaemon12433> k
<Kaemon12433> brb
<Stroganoff> no wait
<Stroganoff> it is ipconfig /renew
<Kaemon12433> ok
<Kaemon12433> brb
<Kaemon12433> this command should work right?
<Stroganoff> it broadcasts DHCP request..
<Kaemon12433> ok
<Kaemon12433> man i'm so glad xubuntu gives out help
<Kaemon12433> well gives help when peopel need it
<Kaemon12433> brb computer is back on
<Kaemon12433> gonna  try it
<Kaemon12433> got an error message !
<Kaemon12433> it says
<Kaemon12433> no adapters bound to tcp/ip are enabled for dhcp
<Kaemon12433> now what do i do
<Kaemon12433> ...umm you there?.
<Stroganoff> yep
<bullium> is the border on the newest release 8.04 LTS a theme or some other setting/configuration?
<bullium> the thin border on the menu
<Kaemon12433> ok can you still help
<Stroganoff> control panel -> network connections -> LAN connection -> TCP/IP Internet Protocoll -> Settings -> assign automatically
<Kaemon12433> k
<Kaemon12433> brb i'll do it now
<Stroganoff> bullium should be related to the gtk2 theme
<bullium> Stroganoff: ok, I thought ubuntu's gnome menu's looked the same on one of the RC's of 8.04. It must not have made it to the final release?
<Stroganoff> i dont know nothing about it :D
<Kaemon12433> ok stroganoff
<Kaemon12433> it's set to that already
<Kaemon12433> i jus found out
<Kaemon12433> when i tried to set it up
<Kaemon12433> the option to connect to lan
<Kaemon12433> is NOT avaliable!!
<Stroganoff> maybe there's some network bridge you set up earlier?
<Kaemon12433> hmm
<Stroganoff> anyway try asking in #windows
<Stroganoff> i dont see yet the relation to xubuntu
<floating> krlkrlrkkrlr
<Kaemon12433> still not working
<Kaemon12433> *sigh*
<Kaemon12433> :(
<Stroganoff> uninstall tcp/ip internet protocoll and reinstall it again (in the preferences of the local connection)
<Kaemon12433> FOUND THE PROBLEM
<Stroganoff> k ;)
<Kaemon12433> the hardware was'nt installed!
<Kaemon12433> brb
<Stroganoff> -.-
<Kaemon12433> thank you so much
<platyhelminth> hi, Why i cant see the other partitions with Xubuntu 8.04 (when i can with Ubuntu 8.04) ? Do i need special libs ?
<Stroganoff> you need thunar-volman
<Stroganoff> should be installed per default.
<platyhelminth> it is installed but I dont see the other partitions
<Stroganoff> find out the devices of your other partitions and add entries to /etc/fstab like this
<Stroganoff> /dev/sda1 /media/c ntfs-3g users,auto,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=007 0 0
<Stroganoff> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<cheeseboy> hi im on xubuntu. I connect to internet wirelessly and I want to setup bridge through my ethernet card to my xbox. Anyone know how?
<cheeseboy> anyone here help with networking?
<cody-somerville> cheeseboy, Use firestarter
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: firestarter has a wizard that will bridge the connection for you as well as manage the dhcp daemon to offer ip address leasing
<emdash> oh my god
<emdash> i'm so dissapointed with ubuntu
<gNewPower>  hi, I just installed the new Ubuntu 8.04 and my xmms is gone. which application best replaces it?
<emdash> i cannot even get X11 to start with fglrx drivers
<emdash> this is a serious regression
<Stroganoff> gNewPower: audacious
<Stroganoff> emdash, reinstall hardy and try envy
<Stroganoff> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<gNewPower> Stroganoff: thanks! is xmms2 something different alltogether?
<Stroganoff> gNewPower yes
<gNewPower> Stroganoff: thanks for the info.
<Finnisher> Yeah hi, I was wondering if it was possible to encrypt my xubuntu installation that resides on my laptop to protect it from spying eyes?
<Finnisher> Latest TrueCrypt provides system encryption but I was disappointed to find out that it only applied to systems running Windows. Perhaps there's a similar tool for Linux? Just encrypting the personal user files would be plenty.
<emdash> Stroganoff: i'm tempted to switch to another distro, actually
<zoredache> Finnisher: if you install via the alternate installer you can setup whole-disk encryption
<emdash> i've been waiting patiently for months
<Stroganoff> fglrx can be a pain
<emdash> it worked fine in 7.04
<zoredache> when you get to the paritioner choose 'encrypted lvm'
<emdash> since then things have only gotten worse
<Finnisher> oh, I see, thanks
<emdash> or was it 6.10?
<emdash> in any case, it's been a long, long time and I honestly feel like ubuntu's standards have dropped, particularly for laptop users
<Finnisher> but if I didn't do that when I installed my OS, there's no way to encrypt post-install?
<Stroganoff> Finnisher use truecrypt
<zoredache> Finnisher: you can encrypt files post install..  You can created encrypted volumes
<Finnisher> system encryption is not available in linux
<Stroganoff> Finnisher encrypting the home folder (rather parts of it) is enough, isnt it?
<zoredache> you can even setup the dm-crypt post install but it is very complex, not well tested, and fairly likely to fail resulting in everything going away
<Finnisher> hm, rather than creating a container file to fill my whole home folder I'd love to transparently encrypt the home folder itself
<Stroganoff> creating a container, moving the home folder into it and automounting the container at /home is exactly the same.
<Finnisher> I see
<zoredache> my vote is still for reinstall and use lvm....  Your hesistance to reinstall is giving me the impression that you don't have a good backup system...  If you don't have a good backup system in my opinion you should not be looking at encryption
<Stroganoff> well spoken :D
<Finnisher> my hesitance to reinstall results directly from the partially broken CD drive that sometimes takes 20 minutes to boot from a CD, even then I use the miniCD because alternate install CD will just end up corrupted
<Finnisher> I don't plan to save any crucial data on the laptop, just personal data, and in case the laptop ever got stolen or anything I'd prefer people being unable to take a look at what I have in there
<Stroganoff> http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/
<zoredache> I guess I have a differen't opinion of my 'personal' data.  I think it IS crucial.
<zoredache> anyway, if you are having problems with your optical drive you could setup a usb key or netboot if have a spare usb drive or computer
<Finnisher> yes, well I have a desktop computer for my daily usage and a laptop for "fun and games"
<Finnisher> also because I'm not too experienced with linux systems I use the laptop to learn
<Finnisher> and regarding the usb boot, I doubt that the ancient BIOS supports that - seeing how the only boot options are floppy, cd and hdd
<zoredache> so anyway your choices still are using something like truecrypt (or aes loopback) to build a file as an encrryption container... or reinstall and use the encrypted lvm...
<zoredache> the ability to do encryption is on the mini.iso as well
<Finnisher> ok, I'll consider these options...
<Finnisher> silly of me to have missed that encryption option when I was installing the OS last time...
<zoredache> as I mentioned there is a possibility to convert a system using a tool, but to use that tool you basically have to boot off a livecd
<Finnisher> well about that encrypted LVS...
<Finnisher> what method of authentication does it use?
<Finnisher> is there some faq I could read somewhere?
<zoredache> when you turn on your computer you are challenged for a password
<zoredache> or as an alternate option you can put a keyfile onto a usb stick
<zoredache> the dm-crypt page is http://www.saout.de/misc/dm-crypt/
<zoredache> I think the debian guide has some information that would apply  http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch07s02.html.en#mount-dm-crypt
<zoredache> and also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<Finnisher> and this dm-crypt is used when I select encrypted LVS?
<zoredache> that is lvm, not lvs... and yes
<Finnisher> yes..
<zoredache> basically what the install does is creates a small uncrypted /boot partition, and one big partition.  It encryptes the big partition via dm-crypt then setups up lvm within the encrypted volume, and uses lvm to break that volume up into partitions
<zoredache> there are lots more links here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&value=encryptedfilesystem
<zoredache> of course most of those go into a lot of detail that you don't need to know if you want to simply use the option in the installer
<Finnisher> perhaps the most painless solution (despite the broken optical drive) is to just reinstall the system...
<Vinni3> hi
<Finnisher> haha, as soon as I finish burning a new miniCD the laptop boots from the old miniCD
<zoredache> of course...
<amel47> join #ubuntu
<Finnisher> alllright....
<Finnisher> well reinstalling the xubuntu with encryption didn't go without a hitch
<Finnisher> I have ran into the same problem I experienced when I tried to install xubuntu over freebsd
<Finnisher> that is, the GRUB won't install
<Finnisher> last time I resolved the problem by erasing the first few sectors of the hard drive with a hard drive wiping utility
 * Finnisher curses
<Finnisher> I have never, ever had to remove the previous operating system before installing a new one
<Finnisher> ...until now
<ere4si> are you having a dual boot issue?
<Finnisher> ..no
<Finnisher> I'm trying to reinstall xubuntu
<Finnisher> didn't know I had to erase my hard drive before I reinstall -_-
<ere4si> formatting the partitions during install should have removed anything on them
<Finnisher> well, the problem remains - I can't install grub unless I remove the old bootloaders via some hdd-wiping tool
<ere4si> grub rewrites the mbr - doen't matter if something is on it or not
<Finnisher> that's what it should do anyway, but the grub installation fails
<ere4si> does grub give an error number??
<RSXRR> And if GRUB have to be installe on a different partition (non crypted poartition) ???
<Finnisher> I'm using the ubuntu 8 miniCD to install xubuntu and it ....
<Finnisher> wow
<Finnisher> third time's the charm
<Finnisher> it worked
<Finnisher> just have to keep trying
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> :)
<RSXRR> good for you...
<Finnisher> hm, when it asks if the system clock is set to UTC, imo it should display the time system clock has, right now I have no idea what time the system clock is in....
<RSXRR> check bois on start...
<RSXRR> bios!
<ere4si> select  no  for utc
<Finnisher> yes, I did select no for utc... anyway, I can change this later, right?
<ere4si> yep
<Finnisher> also, apparently my bios date fails cutoff date for acpi. I know my bios supports acpi, where do I enable it?
<ere4si> there might be an option in the bios - but it really isn't that necessary
<Finnisher> uhh, xubuntu doesn't even try using acpi because it assumes my bios doesn't support it because it is so old, or at least that is what I gathered
<Finnisher> I figured being able to use acpi would be good because the system is a laptop with a battery
<ere4si> to get most older laptops to use linux a boot command turning acpi off is needed - I wouldn't worry about it
<Finnisher> oh, ok
<ere4si> I'm off to work - good luck
<Finnisher> ok cya
<madakacherry> I was needing some help with hotkeys
<madakacherry> and since I am very new at xubuntu I need all the help I can get
<zoredache> and your question is?
<Finnisher> I'm now in the process of configuring wvdial to use my mobile phone for 3G internet connection. It works, I even remembered the Init strings correctly, yay me, but now I'd like to be able to use OpenDNS instead of my ISP DNS servers. I have specified OpenDNS servers in network settings but wvdial ignores these settings.      tl;dr: setting custom DNS servers in wvdial?
<Finnisher> currently in process of rtfm
<zoredache> does it say how wvdial gets the ip address?  is it using dhclient, pump, or something of its own?
<zoredache> if it is something like dhclient then you might want to look at that.  I am pretty sure there is a configuration setting to ignore certain dhcp options
<Odd-rationale> The way I did it was I edit my /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file and added the following line in the beginning:
<Odd-rationale> prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220;
<jimmy51vinsky> hello, i've got xubuntu 8.04 running, installed compiz-fusion, and now i have no window title bars (i think window decoration)
<jimmy51vinsky> what do i do?
<Finnisher> thanks Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> Finnisher: np
<Odd-rationale> jimmy51vinsky: you may need to install emerald, the window decorator of compiz
<zoredache> jimmy51vinsky: run 'xfwm4' in a terminal or 'alt-f2' box
<zoredache> or that
<jimmy51vinsky> output: warning, another window manager is already running
<jimmy51vinsky> emerald is installed
<jimmy51vinsky> it looks like xfwm4 is the current manager, instead of emeraled?
<zoredache> xfwm4 is the xfce windows manager...
<jimmy51vinsky> do i want that to be running?
<zoredache> if you want to give up on compiz then yes...  If you want to get compiz working now
<zoredache> no*
<jimmy51vinsky> ok
<jimmy51vinsky> so how do i get compiz to be the default window manager?
<jimmy51vinsky> (and get compiz to run on boot instead of typing compiz --replace in a terminal after login)
<zoredache> I don't know anything about compis, but I was start reading about it here... -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<Finnisher> hm, editing the dhcp file had no effect on wvdial, perhaps I should reboot to reload the new settings?
<jimmy51vinsky> ok
<jimmy51vinsky> got a direction to go
<jimmy51vinsky> thanks
<jimmy51vinsky> HAHA
<Odd-rationale> jimmy51vinsky: Wiat I got a link for you...
<jimmy51vinsky> there's a window decoration checkbox in the effects settings
<jimmy51vinsky> that did it
<Odd-rationale> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623752
<Odd-rationale> ok nvm
<jimmy51vinsky> i guess i should have checked with the stupid things first :)
<jimmy51vinsky> adios!
<jimmy51vinsky> (and thanks...)
<PsynoKhi0> howdy
<PsynoKhi0> I've had to do a couple of hard resets since the upgrade to Hardy (fresh resintall safe for /home): twice trying to play an AVI file - once in VLC, once in Totem - and one was while I was loading an OpenArena map
<PsynoKhi0> the AVI crashed as soon as it started playing
<PsynoKhi0> in all 3 cases the comp locked itself
<PsynoKhi0> anyone having similar issues?
<goppp-> hi any one know if vmware works in hardy
<zoredache> I do know that I got a lot of errors when I tried setting it up, but I was also busy with something else so I ddidn't try and figure out why.
<PsynoKhi1> make that 4 hard resets
<zoredache> I had my computer reboot when I was playing something in miro last night PsynoKhi1 but I didn't have time to really figure what type of video it was or why.
<PsynoKhi0> zoredache: oh... figured out what went south?
<zoredache> no.  I don't know why and I am not on that computer
#xubuntu 2008-05-01
<jimmy51vinsky> cheers.  how do i access a share on a windows machine from my new xubuntu machine?
<cody-somerville> jimmy51vinsky, You'll need to install a samba client.
<cody-somerville> Such as PyNeighborhood
<jimmy51vinsky> is this a good idea:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=Thunar+Native+Windows+Network+Browsing  ?
<cody-somerville> jimmy51vinsky, Sure
<PsynoKhi0> can hidden settings folders in a seperate /home partition cause system lockups after an Ubuntu release upgrade?
<zoredache> PsynoKhi0: generally it shouldn't.  But there is always a chance that an obscure configuration item from a older version of a program could cause problems
<PsynoKhi0> gonna run a memtest just to be sure
<zoredache> You could simply add a second account and see if the problem happens in the other account
<sprauekraut> I've been having a problem with my wireless interface.  It seems to lose connection every hour or so, and the only way I'm able to get connection back is by ifup/ifdown.  For some additional info, I'm using a static IP addy and i use the Broadcom 43xx driver.  Xubuntu 7.10.
<pfischer> hey guys....just upgraded to hardy heron
<pfischer> have noticed some wierd behavior
<pfischer> locking up with firefox
<pfischer> the terminal is also all blury and messed up....almost unreadable
<pfischer> installed aterm and it is fine mind you
<pfischer> anyone else getting this kind of stuff?
<pfischer> i am on an ibm t21
<pfischer> i was using xubuntu befor the upgrade and it was fine
<pfischer> allo?
<pfischer> anyone?
<vidd> im here...just dont know what to tell ya
<vidd> you have a live cd?
<pfischer> up nope....
<pfischer> i had the older version of xubuntu and i did an upgrade to hardy heron
<pfischer> the old version of xubuntu had absolutly no issues
<pfischer> i bet if i do a fresh install it will be fine.....
<vidd> would you like a simple way to do a "almost clean" install?
<vidd> without losing any of your data files?
<vidd> pfischer, if you apt-get remove --purge x11-common && apt-get autoremove, it will remove the window manager and the config files for them
<vidd> you can then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop to get the manager back
<pfischer> hmm interesting
<pfischer> you think it is an xwindows problem?
<vidd> so its almost like a clean install
<vidd> yes
<vidd> are you getting clean text when you switch to a tty?
<vidd> [ctrl][alt][f1]
<pfischer> yeah cept you do not remove the kernel
<vidd> that is correct...you dont need to remove the kernel
<sprauekraut> anyone have any ideas on my wireless woes? I've been having a problem with my wireless interface.  It seems to lose connection every hour or so, and the only way I'm able to get connection back is by ifup/ifdown.  For some additional info, I'm using a static IP addy and i use the Broadcom 43xx driver.  Xubuntu 7.10.
<pfischer> or shell
<pfischer> yeah i can try it
<pfischer> i have no data on here rreally....just use this laptop for learning python
<vidd> what is the actual chipset?
<zoredache> sprauekraut: the way I solve most of my wireless issues is to give up and then buy a card that that works
<sprauekraut> zoredache: haha, if you're made of money!
<sprauekraut> vidd: you asking me?
<vidd> sprauekraut, yes
<sprauekraut> "Firmware for Broadcom 43xx chipset family"
<sprauekraut> thats from my "Restricted Drivers" dialog
<vidd> open a terminal
<sprauekraut> aight
<sprauekraut> now?
<vidd> lspci (if pci-based) or lsusb (if usb-based)
<sprauekraut> bcm4306
<vidd> what encryption you using?
<sprauekraut> WEP
<vidd> i have the same equiptment, not having the issue
<vidd> =\
<sprauekraut> really? its only been recently
<sprauekraut> that this has been a problem
<sprauekraut> its really weird, like, if i just do 'ifdown eth1/ifup eth1" it works
<sprauekraut> i was trying to do a hack by having a cron job do that every hour, but not sure how to get around the sudo issue (having to type in my password)
<vidd> have you set your static IP to something outside the DHCP range of the router?
<sprauekraut> nope
<vidd> see if that helps any
<sprauekraut> okay, lemme give that a try for a while and see
<kpel> hi
<sprauekraut> I have DHCP turned off on the router anyways, so should that even matteR?
<vidd> if dhcp is off, then yes...your IP is outside the DHCP range
<sprauekraut> okay yeah, still no dice then
<vidd> have you verified that no other computer is connecting to your network with the same ip?
<sprauekraut> not really, im installing wireshark right now so i can view network traffic
<sprauekraut> i have four machines, and none of them should have the same IP
<sprauekraut> and I know that, but I haven't verified, so I'll have to do that
<sprauekraut> im like 99 percent sure that there is no ip conflicts
<vidd> you also want to make sure you dont have someone trying to access your network from outside your control
<sprauekraut> yeah thats what i keep thinking
<vidd> try changing your WEP code, and set up MAC filtering
<sprauekraut> that might be a good idea
<sprauekraut> do you know how i can easily find my MAC addy?
<vidd> ifconfig will tell you it
<sprauekraut> oh yeah duh
<sprauekraut> thanks
<vidd>  HWaddr xx:xx:
<vidd> =]
<vidd> sprauekraut, you might want to change your WEP key a couple times a mounth
<PsynoKhi0> well well.... looks like yet another IRQ issue
<saint-takeshi> hey
<saint-takeshi> anyone got an acer aspire 5315 or a simillar notebook with an intel gm965 X3100?
<saint-takeshi> having serious trouble with the videocard
<maxtreme90221> Does anyone know how to mount partitions to show up as disk drives in thunar fm rather than folders? im using hardy heron
<maxtreme90221> cus in xubuntu 7.10 it used to do that automatically
<Finnisher> Was there any way to do battery calibration on xubuntu again?
<maxamillion> not that i know of .... i believe the only xfce plugin for batteries will just monitor the charge
<Finnisher> any command line tools then?
<gaurdro> if you really want to recalibrate your battery:  let it fully charge turn on xubuntu,  and drain it until it dies.  keep in mind this may impact your batteries longevity
<wallybuntu> i see u guys talking about batteries... has anyone ever tried that diy where you cut open your laptop battery case and replace whats inside with rechargeable AA batts?
<gaurdro> nope
 * gaurdro is afraid of lithium ions  
<zoredache> what, are you affraid of exploding?  Exploding is fun
<gaurdro> I was burned by a ruptured Lion  battery,  since then,  I stay away.  not to say that I haven't set a few ablaze since then
<Finnisher> where was the log available again?
<ere4si> Finnisher: how did it work out with the install?
<Finnisher> yes, I got it installed and it prompts for password at startup...
<Finnisher> next issues would be setting custom dns servers for wvdial and battery recalibration
<Finnisher> at startup -> at boot   actually
<ere4si> password at grub?
<Finnisher> I can only assume it is grub, but before it loads anything, it asks for password, yes
<Finnisher> and it accepts the password I set when setting up encrypted LVM
<Finnisher> ...which is not the same passwd as the os itself
<ere4si> there's an option in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file that will set a password
<ere4si> but I don't know about encrypted filesystems
<Finnisher> but would that reduce the security hugely?
<Finnisher> if the password is in unencrypted / hashed form in unencrypted partition
<Finnisher> o_O
<ere4si> I've never used it
<Finnisher> I'd rather keep the encryption password all for myself, thank you ^_^
<ere4si> :)
<Finnisher> anyway, custom dns servers for wvdial and battery recalibration, any ideas?
<Finnisher> maybe I should check out #ubuntu since these aren't really xubuntu-specific anymore
<ere4si> I wouldn't know...
<zoredache> Finnisher: there is no stored version of your password for encrypted lvm anywhere on the driv e
<zoredache> when setting up the dm-crypt with luks basically what happens is a large  encryption key for the volume is created.  The password you provide encrypts that key
<zoredache> so when you login you are actually providing a password to decrypt they that is used for the drive
<zoredache> also, you aren't challened for the password by grub, instead you are asked for the password by a script that is part of the initrd
<wallybuntu> is there a killall to shut everything down at once?
<zoredache> kill -1 will kill everything the user who runs it has the ability to kill
<wallybuntu> cool.  just shuts it down right, no harm?
<zoredache> do you want to shutdown your computer or kill processes?  If you want to shutdown use a command like 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<wallybuntu> ahhhhh,,,,,,, ok
<zoredache> kill in its meanest form could interupt applications that haven't saved all there data yet
<wallybuntu> well i'm wiped out.  time to try that.
<wallybuntu> nite all
<mossy> hi
<mossy> my xfce resolution is horrible
<mossy> i cant see anything, its all big
<mossy> how can i fix it?
<mossy> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg craps out
<VT> Hello, im in need of some help. Everytime i plug my USB memory stick in, 3 Thunar windows pop up?
<illiterate> work well?
<kgx> hi, im installing trying to install xubuntu 8.04 and it goes to a "busy box" screen after choosing to install. md5sum check pass perfectly. any idea what could be wrong?
<illiterate> can't find the disk
<nicholas> Hello
<nicholas> Ive some questions about ShellScripts
<nicholas> please pm me
<nicholas> Hello, Someone here ?
<siggjen> nicholas: what is your problem?
<VT> Hello, im in need of some help. Everytime i plug my USB memory stick in, 3 Thunar windows pop up?
<PsynoKhi0> acpi and USB on a shared IRQ, dangerous or not?
<ere4si> PsynoKhi0: was it something you chose?
<ere4si> VT: what files are they mounted on?
<PsynoKhi0> ere4si: yes and no "nopaic nolapic pci=noacpi" in grub... looking for the reasons behind system lockups
<ere4si> PsynoKhi0: using a laptop?
<PsynoKhi0> ere4si: no, pre-2000 desktop
<ere4si> PsynoKhi0: I'd do a memory check
<PsynoKhi0> done
<ere4si> memtest
<ere4si> PsynoKhi0: anything in /var/log/syslog?
<PsynoKhi0> ere4si: not much more than the standard dmesg and firestarter logs
<ere4si> PsynoKhi0: has the memory been reseated recently? - can be an issue with older comps
<PsynoKhi0> not in a while no... last time was maybe right after the upgrade to gutsy
<PsynoKhi0> ere4si: so far the lockups have happened once I had an internet connection up and running and trying to launch some heavy stuff (for this comp that is)
<PsynoKhi0> brb gonna try something
<ere4si> PsynoKhi0: any luck?
<PsynoKhi0> nope
<PsynoKhi0> lockup when trying to launch opearena, wesnoth, a big AVI...
<PsynoKhi0> the too latter aren't an issue unless I have my connection up and running afaik
<ere4si> PsynoKhi0: that's cpu intensive stuff - is it something like a loose heatsink?
<PsynoKhi0> seems to sit nicely, I haven't touched it ever since I started using that box again (xubuntu 7.04)
<PsynoKhi0> btw I'm using serial mouse... aren't those picky about IRQ priorities?
<ere4si> is it a new thing since installing hardy or similar?
<PsynoKhi0> ere4si: pretty much
<PsynoKhi0> I had to play  around with grub boot options and bios settings in fiesty and gutsy but that was to try and get my USB working
<ere4si> PsynoKhi0: well, I naturally think hardware when it comes to lockups - don't know what else to suggest then - sorry
<PsynoKhi0> http://cae.best.vwh.net/irqtune/ not exactly the most recent page but as I said I have a serial mouse on that computer
<PsynoKhi0> when I first installed feisty, I had to plug in a PS/2 mouse instead till I learned how to configure xorg to get my serial mouse to work... I remember having to change some bios settings afterwards too
<PsynoKhi0> anyway that's getting on my nerves :)
<sancas> help me
<sancas> 	
<sancas> I have tried almost all versions of Cedega in Xubuntu 8.04 but ... I have never stopped playing, also probe to install the software with the wine nor anda
<bomBeR> ola gente,que tal usar xubuntu para usar de servidor?
<bomBeR> alguien a tenido problemas?
<bomBeR> y otra pregunta en el repositorio ai una version desktop y alternate la alternate que es?
<totalwormface> !english
<totalwormface> :[
<bomBeR> ou sorry
<bomBeR> hello xD
<totalwormface> hello!
<totalwormface> :D
<bomBeR> my english is bad but i try
<totalwormface> maybe there is a french ubuntu help channel
<bomBeR> um
<bomBeR> so can i try in english ? ::D
<totalwormface> you could try :P
<bomBeR> i think to start up a server machine with xubuntu and i need to know if anybody here have problem with xubuntu server use
<bomBeR> is good for server xubuntu?
<bomBeR> you understand? xD
<totalwormface> xubuntu is good as a server, yes
<totalwormface> if you need the graphical input
<bomBeR> yes
<totalwormface> then it's ok
<totalwormface> :]
<bomBeR> but i look in the repository in xubuntu have two versions to download alternate and desktop
<totalwormface> yes
<bomBeR> alternate ?
<bomBeR> what its this
<totalwormface> you can try the alternate if the desktop fails :]
<bomBeR> aaaaaah!
<VT> ere4si, 3 thunar windows pop up with /media/disk
<totalwormface> if you're having trouble booting the desktop cd
<bomBeR> ok ok
<bomBeR> thanks totalwormface :P
<totalwormface> no problem! :]
<VT> does network manager support 802.1x wireless?
<VT> why does 3 file manager windows pop up when i plug in my usb memory stick, they all open /media/Disk
<petoj> hi, how to restore closed panel in xubuntu please?
<alado2> can anyone give me a tip of a small app that can batch shrink images?
<siggjen> convert
<alado2> <siggjen> is that the name of the app?
<siggjen> type it in a terminal or sth
<siggjen> man convert for syntax
<MiKa^> petoj: run xfce4-panel
<petoj> MiKa^, thx
<MiKa^> no probs.
<siggjen> you might need to use bash' power to get the program to do a batch job
<PsynoKhi0> argh dang... aspell, ispell, myspell... are all needed?
<AsukaLangley> yo
<AsukaLangley> so bobi.. why is there a part in the news what says > preinstalled pulseaudio by default?
<AsukaLangley> I don't care as long as you don't say false things
<bobi> which news do you mean?
<AsukaLangley> http://xubuntu.com/news/hardy/release
<AsukaLangley> New Features since Xubuntu 7.10
<AsukaLangley> "PulseAudio: The release candidate comes preinstalled with the  PulseAudio sound server"
<AsukaLangley> or the final lost the release candidate feature? :))
<bobi> oh, didn't see that
<AsukaLangley> lol.. :)
<AsukaLangley> "File systems are now mounted with the relatime" < typo
<AsukaLangley> if you start to fix the news ... and thanks for it
<bobi> ok, however, what's your exact problem?
<AsukaLangley> the lack of the PulseAudio default
<AsukaLangley> as I said in -dev too
<bobi> didn't you say, you have problems installing it?
<AsukaLangley> wait..why do you ask about the install problem? .. If I'm according to the news, then it would at least find the "pulseaudio" command by typing it into console
<AsukaLangley> and even if I install, I wasn't be able to get it work. But thats maybe a PEBKAC, a fault of mine.. but still..
<bobi> according to the website it should be there, if not sudo apt-get install pulseaudio will do the job
<bobi> but i still don't understand the problem
<Ateeb> hey. if I am using xubuntu on my VDS. and multiple users are connected to it through NX client or something. will they all see the same desktop or different desktops?
<AsukaLangley> it should be installed .. not? I guess preinstalling means something like that
<bobi> i'm not responsible for the website nor for the release notes. the only thing i can help you out is, when you tell me the concrete problem, when trying to get pulseaudio installed or running
<AsukaLangley> okay..then I will use that help later
<AsukaLangley> I have Ubuntu ATM..cause it works at least
<bobi> ok
<wallybuntu> hey guys. something driving me crazy.  every time i start xubuntu up, the update manager starts, and i don't know how to stop it.  its unchecked in the autostarted applications section of the menu, so i don't know/can't figure what gives.  this is gutsy btw.
<AsukaLangley> I never had such problem on Gutsy :S ... but what do you mean? The GUI package manager (syanptic) starts?
<AsukaLangley> (like KDE remembers the last apps ?)
<wallybuntu> not the synaptic, but the 'update manager'
<AsukaLangley> ahh.. there is an option what says "check updates every" -> XYtime
<wallybuntu> this laptop is so old and slow that its really a pain to wait for it to process up
<AsukaLangley> uhm..maybe.. a sec
<wallybuntu> i have the software sources update set to check daily, but on other machines i run it never starts up like that.  if theres updates it puts the notifier icon up in the panel until i click on it...
<AsukaLangley> huhm...so you're removed it from session + the whole update manager start.. hmm..
<AsukaLangley> at least ... remove it and use aptitude? :) (im just joking ...)
<wallybuntu> hmmm.  ya, its really bugging me out.
 * wallybuntu is all bugged out
<Ahmed> If I use xubuntu on my VPS, and multiple users are connected to it via NX client or something. Will they all see different desktops or the same one?
<cleaton> hello, how can i make xubuntu automount cd's and dvd's?
<HermanChess> where can I install libxfce4panel-1.0  ??
<zoredache> sorry?
<Kaemon12433> Ello~!
<Kaemon12433> Everything is fixed now!
<Kaemon12433> Xubuntu runs fine
<Kaemon12433> and the network and router are running just as perfect
<Kaemon12433> hey ummm
<Kaemon12433> xubuntu cant get viruses right??
<Kaemon12433> right?
<cleaton> it can, but that's unlikely
<cleaton> as there aren't many viruses, or any viruses at all out there for it
<Kaemon12433> hmmm
<Kaemon12433> good
<Kaemon12433> so it does'nt get any windows type viruses
<Kaemon12433> because linux is a diffrent filesystem
<cleaton> no it can't get windows viruses
<cleaton> it's different in most ways
<Odd-rationale> !virus
<Odd-rationale> hmm. no bots... :(
<cleaton> Kaemon12433, also xubuntu has a great firewall on by default
<Kaemon12433> i did'nt know that
<Kaemon12433> wow
<cleaton> that was one of the problems windows had
<Kaemon12433> i see
<Kaemon12433> wow
<cleaton> before windows xp sp2 windows never had a firewall on by default and was completely open
<Kaemon12433> i'm loving linux more and more everyday!
<Odd-rationale> <ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Kaemon12433> kk
<Odd-rationale> cleaton: is ufw on by defualt?
<cleaton> ufw is just a tool to edit iptables
<cleaton> iptables is the firewall
<Odd-rationale> ok. i get what you are saying now
<cleaton> and yes, it should be installed by default
<cleaton> but i don't think ufw has a gui?
<Odd-rationale> becuase doing "sudo ufw status" says that it is not loaded.
<Odd-rationale> no ufw has no gui
<cleaton> it's more fore easy configuration of http servers
<cleaton> ufw http, should open port 80
<cleaton> and so on
<Odd-rationale> ufw seems pretty cool
<cleaton> yeah for a server administrator it's great
<cleaton> because iptables can be a mess
<Mannequin> hi
<Mannequin> I'm on 7.10
<cleaton> i like firestaarter
<cleaton> firestarter*
<Mannequin> I swear I haven't touch anything, but suddenly icons/desktop theme has suddenly changed!
<Mannequin> there is a green littly guy where there used to be a door
<Mannequin> and Places icon has changed too
<Mannequin> scrollbars and windows too
<Odd-rationale> Mannequin: seems like your system fell back to the default scheme instaed of the xubuntu one...
<Mannequin> maybe I pressed some shortcut without noticing
<Odd-rationale> Mannequin: raleigh i think is the name
<Odd-rationale> Mannequin: was it like that the moment you logged on?
<Mannequin> Odd-rationale: thanks
<Odd-rationale> Mannequin: You fixed it?
<Mannequin> Odd-rationale: no, it was suddenly, while doing "nothing" (nothing outside what I always do)
<Mannequin> yes!
<Odd-rationale> Mannequin: ok!
<Mannequin> I just went to Settings -> ... and even before I clicked on "Destkop settings", the theme automagically changed back
<Mannequin> really weird
<cleaton> anyone else then me has this problem with xubuntu 8.04 that cd's and dvd's aren't mounting?
<mike-ekim> anyone know why xhost +localhost tlels me "cannot open display "" "??
<zoredache> mike-ekim: probably because you are running as root and you don't have your DISPLAY variable set
<mike-ekim> oh.
<zoredache> do an sudo -s instead of sudo su -
<mike-ekim> how can I set it
<mike-ekim> echo $DISPLAY shows nothing
<Odd-rationale> zoredache: how is that different from sudo -i ?
<zoredache> -i similates a login
<zoredache> root will not inherit any of the enviroment information like your DISPLAY value
<zoredache> sudo -s starts a shell that will have all the enviroment from your regular account including your DISPLAY
<HermanChess_> how can I prevent nautilus from opening ?
<mike-ekim> i dont get it
<mike-ekim> I just reinstalled a new operating suystem with ubuntu desktop, and i still have no DISPLAY variable set
<mike-ekim> i am logged in currently only through ssh
<zoredache> eh?
<zoredache> what OS are you sshing from?
<zoredache> when you are running a GUI program remotely through ssh where are you expecting the output to go?  The console of the computer you are connected to or the console of the machine you are connecting from?
<zoredache> If you are connecting from an OS that has a working X11 then you should be able to ssh with the '-X' paramater.  This will automatically set the DISPLAY to send gui apps back to the computer you are connecting from
<mike-ekim> i just managed to set up x11vnc, how can i protect this with password authentication?
<zoredache> bind x11vnc to the localhost interface only, and then only access it through an ssh tunnel
<zoredache> or check the x11vnc man page... there is a way for it to save a password.  It isn't particularly secure though
<sweetsinse> does anyone encounter a bug in hadry...specifically xubuntu....where the default applications list is empty; in that firefox does not know how to open ANY file???
<sweetsinse> it doesnt know the default app for any mimetype
<Hasone> why pick xubuntu over, say, ubuntu?
<Hasone> or kubuntu?
<sweetsinse> i have already deleted mimeTypes.rdf
<sweetsinse> xfce is the reason for me
<zoredache> Hasone: xubuntu tends to be more minimialist... it application with less bells-and-whistles
<Hasone> xfce moscly uses files to change settings? is it n00b-unfriendly?
<zoredache> In some cases this means xfce can be faster
<zoredache> xubuntu is mostly noob friendly there are still rough spots
<sweetsinse> there is only thing that bother me about xfce---inability to graphically edit the menus---other than that way faster than gnome and WAY faster than kde
<Hasone> what about language localization?
<sweetsinse> i kno someone has encountered that bug with firefox 3
<sweetsinse> it works fine in gnome
<mike-ekim> is kubuntu window manager more RAM hungry than gnome?
<mike-ekim> damn.. is there a way to launch an application without a window manager? and have some type of remote access to it
<zoredache> what OS are you connecting from mike-ekim
<alexandru> is `unlock' feature supposed to work?
<floating> wgat ybkicj[
<redwhitewaldo> i xkill-ed my panel. how do i bring it back
<zoredache> redwhitewaldo: run 'xfce4-panel'
<redwhitewaldo> zoredache: thanks.
<alexandru> how do i mount a samba share?
<alexandru> i don't have the corresponding program mount.smbfs
<zoredache> install the smbfs package
<zoredache> oh, and I suggest you use mount.cifs instead of mount.smbfs
<alexandru> cifs?
<zoredache> you might also want to look at installing fusesmb
<zoredache> CIFS is the 'standard' name for SMB
<alexandru> how secure is samba by default?
<zoredache> mount.cifs for example will not allow you to transfer a file larger then 2GB
<alexandru> oh... interesting... then, why do I need mount.cifs?
<zoredache> if you are just using samba as a client there is no significant additional security exposure
<zoredache> you need mount.cifs because you can't transfer your ripped DVD isos with mount.smbfs
<alexandru> i'm using samba as a server also
<alexandru> i need to share some files between a windows and a 2 linux machines
<alexandru> i'm using my laptop as a server (the other two are virtual machines)
<alexandru> i have some problems configuring samba
<alexandru> i enabled homes section
<alexandru> but i get this when trying to mount
<alexandru> ~$ smbclient -U voodoo -L localhost
<alexandru> Password:
<alexandru> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<zoredache> did you set the smbpassword for your voodoo account?
<alexandru> hmm... no... forgot... 10x, works now
<alexandru> how do I configure samba to use my linux account password?
<zoredache> you would disable the encrypt password option... but keep in mind that doing so would preven win2k/winxp/win2k3/winvista from being able to connect to your server
<zoredache> your unix account uses an different encrypted hash then what samba needs to be compatible with recent windows opoerating systems
<zoredache> of course there is registry hacking you could do on the windows side to for windows to work in win9x mode.  But then you make samba extremely insecure
<zoredache> it is generally better to just use the smbpasswd tool to set the password for each account that needs to login
<alexandru> ok 10x... smbpasswd changes also the unix password? doesn't it?
<zoredache> no
<zoredache> or at least not by default.  There may be some kind of option to set that
<alexandru> interfaces option is a kind of filter for samba?
<alexandru> zoredache, one more question if you have patience :) how do I mount a subdir of a share?
<alexandru> # mount -t smbfs \\\\172.16.37.2\\voodoo\\src ./src/ -o credentials=/etc/samba/credentials
<alexandru> doesn't work
<alexandru> where \\\\172.16.37.2\\voodoo is the share
<HermanChess> how can I prevent gnome-terminal from starting up in xfce?
<gaurdro> does anyone know if something run under sudo will show up as sudo in top or what was run?
<ere4si> as what was run
<gaurdro> I dunno,  i notice that the governer was constantly setting my cpu to full on and a quick run of top shows sudo using 100%.  I don't know what was run with it that it's still running.
<ere4si> in top there is a column for pid - sudo will have a number - press k then enter the pid for sudo
<gaurdro> I did and as non-root it says operation not permitted as root it does nothing.
<maxamillion> you might want to 'sudo apt-get install htop' ... htop is a much nicer utility
<ere4si> gaurdro: I'd reboot
<gaurdro> ooh pretty it has colors,  and the command that was run.  thanks
<ere4si> htop worked then?
<gaurdro> yes,
<vladomirj> i just (like an hour ago) installed xubuntu hardy on my HP laptop. It was a fresh install, and now i am unable to mount external drives, so all the stuff i need to transfer is inaccessible. I had been working on Ubuntu Gutsy, so i'm not as familiar with xcfe. Suggestions
<ere4si> vladomirj: have a look in    lsusb  and   df -h   to see if the externals show
<vladomirj> ere4si: would i look in lsusb using gedit?
<ere4si> vladomirj: lsusb is a terminal command
<vladomirj> ere4si: should i throw the output for both in the pastebin, or just here (it's my first time in the channel)
<ere4si> !paste | vladomirj
<ere4si> where's the bot?
<Odd-rationale> dunno...
<ere4si> the bot works with a /msg... but not in here
<vladomirj> ere4si: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9291/
<maxamillion> there has been some recent termoil with the irc ops ... i think the bot is temporarily out of the channels due to some bot abuse
<maxamillion> brb
<ere4si> vladomirj: the system isn't recognising the externals as hard drives
<vladomirj> exactly
<ere4si> vladomirj: I'll need to read some to find a solution - one min
<vladomirj> thank you
<vladomirj> ere4si: sorry, i got knocked off
<ere4si> vladomirj: s'ok still reading - can you in terminal do   dmesg | grep hal
<vladomirj> ere4si: there's no output to that command
<ere4si>  dmesg | grep hald   then?
<vladomirj> nothing again
<ere4si> vladomirj: I think it is a hal prob but have no experience with that - does the external show with   fdisk -l   ?
<vladomirj> ere4si: i don't think so http://paste.ubuntu.com/9298/
<ere4si> vladomirj: no it's not found
<vladomirj> i have a wireless mouse that i plug into the usb which is working fine, so i dont believe that the usb ports are faulty
<vladomirj> thanks for your help regardless, ere4si
<ere4si> vladomirj: still reading but not finding much...
#xubuntu 2008-05-02
<cheeseboy> anyone recomend software for video capture?
<gaurdro> ere3si,  would you pastebin the output of lspci?
<gaurdro> err,  lsusb?
<hardy> is there any way to activate pulseaudio in xubuntu?
<hardy> 8.04 Hardy
<keb> i keep getting a "No override present." error when trying to remove a package that is broken
<keb> how can i fix this?
<mortal1> anyone here installed xubuntu with the alternate disk?
<mortal1> Are there any bugs / known issues?
<ere4si> most bugs are hardware dependant
<david_-_-> hello if i install xubuntu by this sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop then later on decide to delete it and do sudo aptitude --purge remove xubuntu-desktop and sudo aptitude --purge remove xubuntu will that delete all xubuntu codecs files and folders and programs and other xubuntu stuff?
<nickellery> david_-_-: I believe so
<david_-_-> nickellery: thanks
<nickellery> np
<Utalcn2me> i cannot get the xubuntu-usplash to load on startup or exit, anyone have any ideas?  i uninstalled and reinstalled xubuntu-usplash-artwork to no avail
<curiogeo> I have a simple question about repair
<curiogeo> I set up a xub 6.06 server that appears to be in trouble
<curiogeo> I would like to repair the install
<curiogeo> can I just pop the live cd in or the alternate cd in and run the install again to repair system files and the kernel
<curiogeo> without losing existing data
<curiogeo> config I don't mind losing but I would like to keep my files
<curiogeo> sorry for the W word but windows allows you to install this way
<curiogeo> install repair
<KillerOrca> curiogeo: I know the 7.04 alternate cd had the repair a broken system option
<KillerOrca> curiogeo: But I have never used it so you might want to google first
<curiogeo> I will try googling
<curiogeo> I tried earlier but was not happy with the results
<KillerOrca> curiogeo: it might help if you put in "restore ubunutu 6.06' or restore server ubuntu
<KillerOrca> curiogeo: restricting it to xubuntu may limit results
<KillerOrca> Anyone have any apache experience?
<david_-_-> nickellery: i think i will run xubuntu through vb so i do not have to deal with all that stuff and i can be in my main easly as well
<Utalcn2me> i screwed up my usplash, can anyone tell me how to fix it?
<Utalcn2me> i screwed up my usplash, can anyone tell me how to fix it?
<ere4si> !usplash | Utalcn2me
<ere4si> the bots dead - I forgot
<ere4si> Utalcn2me: run this command and tell us the output pls - sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u
<Utalcn2me> yea, i probably will download and install fresh - so everything should be right
<ere4si> k
<Utalcn2me> been there done that, everything was ok with it, but no usplash on exit or startup
<ere4si> did you sudo update-grub after that command?
<Utalcn2me> i started hardy by using an alpha with ozos-desktop then went to xubuntu
<w00t> hello, how do i set a "open terminal here" command in my thunar right click menu?
<Utalcn2me> no i didn't , do you think that would help?
<Utalcn2me> ill give it a shot and see what happens
<ere4si> Utalcn2me: that commands rebuilds the bit that shows the usplash - you need to let grub know with an update
<Utalcn2me> i read a ubuntu wiki, but they didn't mention that - thanks!
<ere4si> np
<Utalcn2me> i have xubuntu-artwork-usplash installed, and it's selected in update-alternatives, but when update-grub runs, it says - Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<ere4si> Utalcn2me: then you need to install one
<ere4si> Utalcn2me: the   sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u    command would have said it didn't find one
<Utalcn2me> i ran that, and it has *         1    /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-xubuntu.so set as the default
<ere4si> Utalcn2me: can you run it again and update grub again?
<ere4si> Utalcn2me: and if it fails again browse to that file in /usr/lib and see if it exists
<Utalcn2me> so, i got something broke, i think it may be that the alpha ozos disk i used was using dev packages, and now im not. i will run it and reboot in a lil bit
<ere4si> k
<Utalcn2me> im copying howard stern show to my walkman cellphone right now, it takes awhile to finish :P
<ere4si> hehe
<HermanChess> you know when you put a panel to free movable, it has link some pixels free from the border, so if I move the mouse to the corner I cant click the xfce menu for example, I can do this if it is fixed, but I need it movable (so windows can fully maximize .... what can i do?
<HermanChess> or how can I make windows to "override" panels with fixed position?
<KillerOrca> exit
<alado2> is it possible to run this disk check that runs sometime at start up from inside ubuntu/xubuntu?
<ere4si> alado2: the disk check is called   fsck   and it needs to run on unmounted filesystems - if I need to I run it from the live cd
<ere4si> man fsck  for options
<alado2> <ere4si> ok, i'll have a look
<alado2> but i could actually unmount a disk and then check it?
<alado2> in the man page i cant see anything about the doing it on an unmounted disk though, looks like you can do it on already mounted as well
<suriro> alado2: is it ext3?
<alado2> yes
<suriro> then read man fsck.ext3
<alado2> <suriro>: ok that was something different, thnx
<alado2> but i assume its safe to just unmount the disk and then run it
<ere4si> alado2: I made the comment about unmounted filesystems 'cause some people will try to run it on / and that won't work - if you unount the partition you can run it from xubuntu
<alado2> <ere4si> yes i understood that now, i just wanted to do it on my other disks anyway so that works, thnx for the help though
<m1r> hello
<alexandru> i have a bash scripting question
<alexandru> (xargs)
<alexandru> how do I escape the arguments?
<alexandru> find . -name "*.rar" | xargs --max-lines=1 unrar e
<alexandru> passes names like "blah blah" without escaping the space
<kripz> has anyone got virtualbox and usb working in hardy?
<realHans> Hi: 1. Is xubuntu as fast as on a usual Laptop ? 2. Is fast graphic supportet (for games and smooth scrolling in browser ? - I have bad experience with 8.04 and powerpc ...)
<realHans> is every xbox already prepared to house an usual HD ?
<kripz> xubuntu is suppose to be less resource intensive than gnome
<realHans> hmmm ...
<alado2> has anybody got voipstunt,voipbuster etc. to work with xubuntu? if so how?
<killsalad>  hi all i've got a problem with ltsp-bulid-client it fails to complete and complains about lacks of package xubuntu-artwork-usplash?
<realHans> is xubuntu as fast as on a usual pc ?
<suriro> realHans: what unusual thing are you comparing it to?
<realHans> compared to a usual pc ... about 2 GHz and 1 gb Ram ...
<realHans> because the xbox has only 64 MB ram ...
<suriro> I dont think anything 1gb can be the same as it is on 64mb
<suriro> maybe you should seek for some "linux on xbox" special distro and experiences of its community, rather than a generic distro like Ubuntu
<realHans> suriro: i thought xubuntu is for ubuntu on xbox ?
<Blueface> Can someone help me with a problem that I got when upgrading to Hardy?
<Blueface> Sound used to work perfectly but I don't get any at all using the new kernel
<Blueface> Does anybody have a clue about what's causing it and how to fix it?
<suriro> Blueface: you have Gnome?
<jimmy51vinsky> ii think he was looking for gentoox
<Blueface> suriro: I use XFCE
<nikolam> hello people
<nikolam> how are you? :)
<nikolam> Does anyone know how do i "restart" sound driver/alsa?
<nikolam> I went to the hibernation with my computer and now sound does not work
<nikolam> I don`t like to restart since I have ja LOT of applications open , I am working on it..
<suriro> nikolam: you can restart pulseaudio, if using it.
<nikolam> i don`t know what it is , I fresh installed 8.04 64-bit
<nikolam> will look at it, thanks
<nikolam> BTW, where is pastebin?
<david_-_-> how do i fix it in virtual box where i do not have to hit right control to leave the box all the time?
<david_-_-> nikolam: sudo killall alsa ?
<nikolam> david_-_-, And after that?
<david_-_-> nikolam: it should restart it not sure lol was takign a shot there.
<nikolam> there is no process that includes alsa in name
<nikolam> I am thinking how to NOT restart ;)
<nikolam> I was coming back from hibernate..
<david_-_-> ah just hit alt contrl and backspace ?
<david_-_-> is there a kernal of this already made http://programminglinuxblog.blogspot.com/2007/09/virtual-box-xubuntu.html
<and2> Hello. I cannot play any dvd, can anyone explain to me why that is?
<david_-_-> and2:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434626
<amaafui> thank you man :D
<david_-_-> hope it helps let me know
<baron_army> Is anyone familiar with Matthew Danish's Achilles program? I have a simple question.
<david_-_-> never heard of it sorry baron_army
<baron_army> damn, it's a basic ai ("life simulator") program
<and2> Hey, where do I find the master volume bar? :S
<david_-_-> how do you delete an os off of virtual box?
<david_-_-> and2: open term and type alsa ?
<and2> hehe, I just iinstalled ubuntu.. learning :D
<david_-_-> and2: then shoot over to room #ubuntu
<and2> cool david. will let you know if I need any help :D
<Jeruvy> heya, switched my desktop on a 7.10 box from gnome to xfce, looks great but VNC doesn't work anymore?  It all seems running.  If I try to point to a display (box:1) I get a blank X screen, not the desktop?
<alexandru> which package has cdev.h?
<Malicious> Hey David, you here?
<Nebuchan> Hello
<robin__> Hi!
<robin__> Tried to install xubuntu-desktop and log into it, but failed.
<robin__> Seems it is installed (via apt-get install xubuntu-desktop)
<robin__> but when I try to login, no splash screen comes up, it just stops.
<robin__> and that is Ubuntu Hardy Heron that I'm using.
<robin__> Any ideas?
<robin__> Should I ask the people in the Ubuntu channel instead? Not sure if this is the right place for this question.
<suriro> press ctrl-alt-backspace and retry. It happened to me once or twice.
<robin__> I've tried twice, with the same result.
<robin__> I'll try again.
<robin__> brb
<robin__> suriro: it worked!
<robin__> suriro: thanks :) !
<suriro> np
<Malicious> hey Suriro.
<alado2> can someone give me a tip of an small app in which i can batch resize photos
<suriro> alado2: man convert
<alado2> suriro: does that do batch conversions? cant seem to find that info
<suriro> for i in *.jpg; do convert $i -resize 50% new_$i; done
<alado2> suriro: i would recommend Phatch, just found it, works like a charm, even for my girlfriend..
<slow-motion> hi
<pmoney> Hi
<pmoney> Anyone able to help out with a display resolution problem with Xubuntu Hardy?
<pmoney> guess not, I will try back...
<slow-motion>  <pmoney> Anyone able to help out with a display resolution problem with Xubuntu Hardy? < i have the problem too
<Sopor> Hi.
<slow-motion> n8
<Seeeb> hey
<Seeeb> how can i shut down xfce ?
<Seeeb> (to run fluxbox)
#xubuntu 2008-05-03
<nickellery> do you mean completely remove Xubuntu?
<sp219> Hello
<cheeseboy> anyone know how to get midi to work with gstreamer?
<sp219> Hello. i'm using xubuntu 8.04 on a freshly installed system, and
<sp219> Code:
<sp219> glxinfo |grep direct
<sp219> shows that i do not have direct rendering on.
<sp219> Does anyone know how to fix it? I know I had direct rendering on the last version of xubuntu. glxgears also has a very slow framerate (unbearably slow)
<cheeseboy> sp219, install nvidia-glx
<sp219> it's an intel card
<sp219> intel 915
<sp219> fairly old
<sp219> but worked outstandingly on the last version
<sp219> Any ideas?
<sp219> not that skilled with linux drivers yet
<sp219> i heard something about it may having to do with "mesa"
<cheeseboy> nvr had intel card so dont know sorry
<jepes> hi, i downloaded the hardy 8.04 thru torrent, md5 sum is correct but when trying to install in virtual machine it says some files are corrupted.... does anyone had any similar problems?
<nickellery> does this take place when booting from the Live CD?
<Seeeb> nickellery: no i dont want to remove xfce completely, i just want to take a look at the fluxbox windowmanager
<nickellery> Seeeb: sorry, what was the matter?  You want to test out fluxbox on the Live CD?
<Seeeb> nope
<Seeeb> i have a running xubuntu right now
<Seeeb> and tomorrow i want to reinstall to hardy
<Seeeb> but until then, i want to try another windowmanager
<Seeeb> so i want to install fluxbox, then shut down xfce and run fluxbox
<Seeeb> :)
<nickellery> So do you want fluxbox to take over the entire HDD?
<Seeeb> mhh, what do you mean ?
<nickellery> ok... do you currently ahve Xubuntu installed on your entire Harddrive, or are you dual-booting with another operating system
<Seeeb> dual booting
<Seeeb> i also have winxp
<nickellery> ok, so you want to keep Xubuntu, XP, and install fluxbuntu as well?
<Seeeb> yes
<Seeeb> what
<Seeeb> fluxbuntu?
<Seeeb> =D
<jepes> nickellery: sorry from the late reply, i was intalling it from an alternate cd, "installation failed"
<Seeeb> i thought fluxbox was just a windowmanager !?
<Seeeb> like kde/gnome
<Seeeb> not a whole system
<nickellery> ooh HUGE apologies
<nickellery> I misread, and thought you said fluxbuntu, which is a Ubuntu derivative
<Seeeb> :-o
<Seeeb> np
<Seeeb> :)
<nickellery> So lets start from the beginning
<Seeeb> well, i just need to know howto shut down xfce
<Seeeb> so i can run fluxbox
<Seeeb> =)
<nickellery> have you installed fluxbox yet?
<Seeeb> nop
<nickellery> Try to install fluxbox, and see if it overwrites
<Seeeb> i dont think so :p
<Seeeb> and i hope not!
<nickellery> well, you have to install fluxbox in order to use it
<h4mx0r> how do you people easily deal with xfce and samba servers?
<HermanChess> how can I change the window manager in xfce?  For some reason it is now using metacity , how can I change it back to the default ?
<Seeeb> settings manager -> "workspace / interface -settings" -> let xfce control...
<Seeeb> ah
<Seeeb> xd
<emdash> why is it that unmounting drives in thunar still fails to work
<emdash> in hardy
<emdash> oh my god
<emdash> ubuntu forums search interface is HORRIBLE
<matthew> will xubuntu run on a pentium mmx computer?
<dthacker> Hi,  I'm building a nice little Xubuntu laptop for a release party tommorrow.  Anything I should absolutely make sure i install?
<slimjimflim> how would i go about diagnosing why my sound card doesn't work
<Kaemon12433> hey guys
<Kaemon12433> or peeps
<Kaemon12433> lol
<Kaemon12433> umm well i'm trying to copy some files from windows into a linux shared folder
<Kaemon12433> but everytime i do
<Kaemon12433> it wont let me
<Kaemon12433> like it's firewalled or wont let anything in
<nikolam> 1 2 1 2
<nikolam> khm hello
<Volkodav_> what's the fs on the linux folder?
<dthacker> what package does totem need to play DVD's?
<ere4si> !dvd
<S0210> Hi. What to do if I get "Translation setup needed" message at the translation.launchpad.net? (For xfce4-session to be specific.) Who can do that?
<nikolam> Volkodav_, if you are thinking about file system then it is usually ext3, but it depends what you choose when you install system.
<nikolam> dthacker, Play DVD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs?highlight=%28DVD%29
<nikolam> USB memory access on 8.04 amd64 is buggy
<nikolam> second time i insert my usb memory, it locks itself in some state un-defined
<nikolam> not mounted, not umounted
<nikolam> floating unusable,
<litlebuda> can anyone tell me why i cant have a static ip on xubuntu 8.04 ? it keeps on changing to roaming mode and even stranger , it adds another eth , i only have one nic but since i have rebooted twice i now find miself with eth2 !! any ideas ?
<nikolam> how many notwork cards do you have?
<nikolam> did you select static ip during install?
<litlebuda> nikolam,  1
<litlebuda> it was an upgrade from 7.10
<nikolam> ifconfig?
<litlebuda> where can i paste the output ?
<nikolam> hm look at the System>Network app first
<nikolam> I used to use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ but i am not shure if it is working now
<litlebuda> its activated as roaming
<nikolam> !pastebin
<nikolam> heh you can change it now. Is it ok now?
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ seems to be working for pastebin
<litlebuda> nikolam, it didnt change and i now have eth3
<litlebuda> :)
<nikolam> Wow :)
<nikolam> Did you open System>Network applet?
<nikolam> unlock it and set it
<litlebuda> yep
<litlebuda> yep
<nikolam> and? :)
<litlebuda> it didnt change anything, after i rebooted it changed to eth3 and dinamic ip
<litlebuda> changed the /etc/network/interfaces
<litlebuda> rebbot again
<litlebuda> :)
<nikolam> ahh nice. Now it is ok?
<litlebuda> found it i think
<litlebuda> its a kernel bug
<litlebuda> it says my nic as an incorrect mac address
<nikolam> ah what nic it is?
<litlebuda> wait a sec
<litlebuda> dont know
<litlebuda> :(
<litlebuda> how can i see it ?
<litlebuda> where is the error
<litlebuda>  forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: Invalid Mac address detected: 29:94:e4:8f:13:00
<litlebuda> [   18.172624] forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: Please complain to your hardware vendor. Switching to a random MAC.
<litlebuda> [   18.692356] forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x20 @ 1, addr 00:00:6c:38:64:5f
<litlebuda> [   18.692363] forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt timirq lnktim msi desc-v3
<nikolam> i think i heard that there is a way to change a mac adress. When i was reading about some witreless networks
<nikolam> But I would consider that Nic is broken
<nikolam> is it integrater Nic on motherboard?
<sphax3d> I need help. I use Xubuntu for one week, and a search to change layout of my keyboard. I can't type others symbols with Alt or Alt+Shift :-/
<Addana> Hello
<Addana> I cannot play DVD. whats the thing which I need to install in order to play DVD?
<sphax3d> Addana: http://doc.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/video.html ?
<Addana> console is terminal right?
<sphax3d> yes
<chirlu> Does anyone know, why the xubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386-CD installs totem-gstreamer and not totem-xine (like 7.10) while the metapackage xubuntu-restricted-extras only adds multimedia-support for the xine-engine?
<Addana> hey thanks guys, it did work
<kripz> how do i make a shortcut to open terminal? what do i put as the script/binary
<floating> xfce4-terminal
<ere4si> he left floating
<Seeeb> hey, is there a way to save my XFCE settings when i want to delete xubuntu& install hardy ?
<Seeeb> which files do i have to backup :)
<totalwormface> Seeeb: well, you get far with just copying your home folder
<Seeeb> yeah, ill do that totalwormface :-)
<totalwormface> good
<totalwormface> :P
<Daddy> Hey. the master volume of my system is so low. How can I increase the master volume?
<Seeeb> add the soundvolume control button to your bar and use it
<Seeeb> :)
<andy> anyone around?
<xeorex> Hi
<xeorex> Is there anyone?
<chirlu> Hi
<xeorex> Great, seems like it's working
<xeorex> Is there anyone who could help me out and tell me if it's possible to use xubuntu to create a backup server that will automatically switch on network workstations, do a backup of the documents, switch off the workstations when finished. I am looking to make the backups nightly while nobody is in the office and write those backup on a RAID5 for speed and security.
<xeorex> Most workstations are running Windows XP Pro apart a couple using Windows XP Home that will be updated to Windows XP Pro. All I need to know is Is it possible or should I find another solution?
<wolfwalker> Minor question about the basic nature of Ubuntu:  If I have Ubuntu installed, complete with Grub, and I have Xubuntu installed on a flash drive, complete with Grub, does the computer get confused with two Ubuntu kernels present?
<wolfwalker> Before I installed Ubuntu to the hard drive, Xubuntu ran from the flash drive.
<ere4si> good question - did you have the flash drive in when you installed to the hard disk?
<wolfwalker> No
<ere4si> so it would come down to which is called first in the bios then I would think
<wolfwalker> Flash drive is.  When I boot from flash drive, it comes up alright.  But when I try to select an os it gives me an error message.
<wolfwalker> Error 17, whichever that is.
<ere4si> when you select an os it gives an error - with which grub?
<wolfwalker> In Grub, from the flash drive
<wolfwalker> When I boot from the flash drive, Grub boots from the flash drive.  It comes up with the Xubuntu I installed to the flash drive, and Windows and Ubuntu on the hard drive.
<wolfwalker> And it specifies that Windows and Ubuntu are on a drive other than Grub's home drive
<wolfwalker> But when I try to select any OS, it gives me error 17 and reboots.
<RedLineCity> ﻿Hey. the master volume of my system is so low. How can I increase the master volume?
<wolfwalker> Should be an icon in the top right corner.
<ere4si> wolfwalker: you said the flash drive wasn't in when you installed ubuntu to the hard drive?
<wolfwalker> No
<ere4si> wolfwalker: then it shouldn't show in the grub from the flash
<RedLineCity> ere4si, sorry theres no icon in top corner which has anything to do with volume :(
<wolfwalker> Case history:  Installed Windows on the hard drive.  Installed Ubuntu on the hard drive.  Installed Xubuntu on the flash drive.
<wolfwalker> When I installed Ubuntu, flash drive wasn't connected.  When I installed Xubuntu grub was installed on the flash drive.
<ere4si> RedLineCity: right click the panel - select add to panel - install volume applet    maybe?
<wolfwalker> The grub on my hard drive still works fine, I can boot into Windows and Ubuntu.
<ere4si> wolfwalker: while installing xubuntu to the flash you had a choice of where to put grub - where did you put it?
<wolfwalker> On the flash drive.
<wolfwalker> In step seven of the pre-fab installer routine, hit Advanced Options and select to install Grub to the flash drive.
<wolfwalker> And grub does in fact come up, and it is the grub from the flash drive, because it notes Windows and Ubuntu are on a disk other than that Grub's home disk (the flash drive)
<RedLineCity> thanks ere4si, that helped :)
<ere4si> RedLineCity: great :)
<ere4si> wolfwalker: did you follow a guide for booting linux from flash - e.g. - http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-a-flash-drive-245087.php
<wolfwalker> I went to pen drive linux
<ere4si> I think the prob is that the other partitions aren't recognized by the flash's grub
<ere4si> error 17 and all...
<wolfwalker> It wouldn't load Xubuntu from its home drive (the flash drive) either.
<suriro> wolfwalker: compare boot/menu.lst files of both sides, mostly some drive enumeration issue
<suriro> * /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ere4si> pen drive isn't for multiple boots unles I'm outdated
<Seeeb> can someone tell me how to stop xfce, so that i can run fluxbox that ive just installed? :)
<ere4si> Seeeb: you select flux from the login - sessions
<Seeeb> ere4si: well ok, but isnt there a textbased way todo this ?
<ere4si> Seeeb: you need to restart x to start a new window manager for a simple explanation - ctrl_alt+bksp
<Seeeb> yes i know
<Seeeb> but ctrl alt and backspace restart xfce
<Seeeb> it doesnt shut it down, does it ?
<Seeeb> isnt there a way to to the opposite of "startx" or "xfce4"
<suriro> Seeeb: xfce4 does not start until you login. It's GDM that asks for username, password, not xfce.
<Seeeb> ahhh
<Seeeb> ok :]
<Seeeb> thanks then
<ere4si> ctrl+alt+bksp takes you to the login - there is a session option there that will let you select flux as the window manager
<Seeeb> okok
<Seeeb> now i understand
<ere4si> k
<Seeeb> just because im interested in it: how would i stop X if i wanted to?
<ere4si> Seeeb: in flux right click the desktop for a menu
<Seeeb> and in xfce ?
<ere4si> /etc/init.d/gdm stop   perhaps
<Seeeb> ok!!
<Seeeb> big thanks dude
<ere4si> :)
<chirlu> Hello everyone! I'm still wondering, why the xubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386-CD installs totem-gstreamer and not totem-xine. I thought xine is the peferred backend in Xubuntu. Does anyone know anything about that?
<ere4si> I thought there was an option to use either
<Odd-rationale> chirlu: it was the same in 7.10...
<chirlu> I didn't see any option while installing. With 7.10 I had totem-xine installed automatically.
<ere4si> chirlu: I haven't used it in a while but in edit-preferences I think is the option t use xine
<ere4si> *to
<chirlu> Well, I could just change it with 'sudo apt-get install totem-xine', but I would like to know, If there is any advantage in using totem-gstreamer.
<ere4si> I think gstreamer has better support but that isn't based on hard facts
<chirlu> I'm just wondering, if it is purposed for any reason or just forgotten to change from ubuntu 8.04.
<chirlu> The xubuntu-restricted-extras don't include anything for gstreamer but libxine1-ffmpeg. That makes me believe, xine is still the preferred backend in xubuntu. Well, I will try and see. Thanks for answering.
<Dream> hi
<ere4si> !hi
<ere4si> bots still not working then...
<Dream> i'm currently using xfce on xubuntu and i would like to get the alt+f2 behavior work like xfce on debian. does anyone could help me please ?
<ere4si> alt+f2 opens a run dialog
<Dream> yep
<ere4si> and?
<Dream> but the behavior on xubuntu is not the same on debian
<ere4si> what's diff
<ere4si> ?
<Dream> hum... the alt+f2 on debian open the run dialog selecting the text box and xubuntu does not do it
<Dream> so i prefer much debian alt+f2 behavior
<ere4si> I've never used debian - what is the text box it selects?
<ere4si> a terminal?
<Dream> oh... no, it's not this
<Dream> it's the completing fonction working different
<ere4si> you know debian is years behind...?
<Dream> "years behind" ?
<Dream> i'm not sure to understand what you mean
<Dream> do you mean debian is oldest than xubuntu ?
<ere4si> debian only uses progs that are proven over time - it doesn't update very often at all
<Dream> so... i'm using the unstable one ;)
<xeorex> Is it possible to make a xubuntu server that will boot itself during the night (via the Bios, that's possible), wake on line other Windows workstations attached to the network, do a backup of selected files (do I need to login into Administrator for this?), shut down the Windows systems when finished, keep track in a log files, shut the server down when all processes are completed?
<ere4si> I don't understand what you mean by the text box that alt+f2 selects
<Dream> and progs aren't that old you say ;)
<xeorex> Query me if you know
<ere4si> xeorex: #ubuntu-server might know the answer to that
<xeorex> Cheers
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> Dream: xubuntu is beta or stable
<ere4si> and released every six months with newer packages for most apps
<ere4si> there is no unstable
<Dream> hum... eg. if in my progs list i have "firefox" and "firestarter", in debian, if i type "fire", completing function give me "firefox" because i using firefox last time. xubuntu does not completing anything. i find it annoying. i have to type "firef" to get something
<ere4si> tried using the tab button?
<Dream> (like the alt+r function on gnome-terminal)
<Dream> yep, it doesn't work
<Dream> (debian unstable is not so unstable ;) the very unstable version of debian is called sid...)
<ere4si> maybe someone else can chime in - I have an icon on a dock for the terminal and never use alt+f2
<Dream> ok. try it, it's a great function. i never use my mouse to lauch apps and find it very confortable ;)
<Dream> (but it's pretty more confortable on debian :s)
<suriro> Dream: press up arrow to select when completion list appears
<Dream> suriro: yep. this is what i do on xubuntu but it's not so confortable and longer than on debian...
<Dream> suriro: i would very appreciate to give the debian behavior
<suriro> it's not a debian thing. That's how recent xfce behaves
<Dream> suriro: oh... are you sure about that ?
<Dream> suriro: i'm using debian since a year and i was the same behavior...
<ere4si> maybe install xfce3 instead of xfce4
<suriro> Dream: wha'ts the version of xfce you use on debian?
<Dream> suriro: uh... i don't know. it's on my work computer and i don't have the hand on it at this time
<Dream> suriro: i'll try to find it
<Dream> (using the web)
<Dream> it seems to be the 4.4.2.1 : http://packages.debian.org/lenny/xfce4
<Dream> and i'm using the 4.4.2 on xubuntu
<Dream> (i mistake, i'm using the testing version, not the unstable)
<Dream> my english is so bad but i really like to suggest make alt+f2 behavior work like debian in the ubuntu brainstorm website :D
<ere4si> go ahead Dream - they welcome input :)
<Dream> ere4si: :)
<ere4si> hehe
<compiler91> #whois compiler
<OnionSWE> I have a question, im trying to install xubuntu on a laptop with the via KM400 chipset, in other words i have to install the openchrome driver to get graphics to work. Does any one know if openchrome works with xfce or do I have to install x?
<BunnyRevolution> OnionSWE: vesa should work to get you started at least.  i think xorg has a fallback video to vesa.
<BunnyRevolution> to run xfce, iirc, you'll need x
<ere4si> it will boot with the vesa driver - then you install the necessaties
 * BunnyRevolution lug presentation's focuses on *buntu, in particular xubuntu
<BunnyRevolution> as many peeps in my area have low speced computes
<OnionSWE> ok, i did the vga=791 thing to get VSA working at least, so now im running the install but i dont think that i will get xfce to start, guess that i have to install the openchrome driver in text mode and then start xfce..
<OnionSWE> i have been trying to get xubuntu to run on this particular machine for about two years now, this openchrome driver stuff has been making it impossible
<ere4si> OnionSWE: why not boot with the vesa driver?
<OnionSWE> ere4si, how would i do that?
<ere4si> OnionSWE: install xubuntu and boot into it - the vesa driver is the default
<ere4si> if it can't find a better driver
<OnionSWE> Well if i just boot the desktop version of xubuntu i just see the boot splash screen and then it just stops loading because it wont load xfce..
<OnionSWE> if i use the alternate cd i cant even get the installation graphics to work without using the vga=791 thing, to work and even then i cant start xfce.. i have tried it hundreds of times in hundreds of diferent ways and it just wont start...
<ere4si> OnionSWE: what is the hardware - laptop brand etc
<OnionSWE> Acer aspire 1350 with via KM400 chipset which means i have a sis3 (i think) onboard graphics card that just refuses to work with any kind of linux dist..
<OnionSWE> 256 MB RAM shared with graphics
<OnionSWE> 40GB HDD
<ere4si> OnionSWE: I use a sis 305 card and the vesa driver - and your lappy is well supported for ubuntu - where in the boot process does it stop?
<OnionSWE> well if i just boot the alternate xubuntu hardy CD i the "boot menu" works where i choose how to install, but if i chose install the screen just "scrambels" and i cant se anything, the program dosent hang or anyting its just that the screen scarmbels everything and i cant see what im doing..
<OnionSWE> so thats when i use the F6-> vga=791 commmand and then i can follow the installation through..
<ere4si> then i can follow the installation through..and what happens next?
<OnionSWE> but as i remember it even though i complete the installation xfce still wont boot when i try to boot the system for the first time.. i can see the spash screens with the "loding the system progress bar" and everything but just as xfce is about to start the system just stops, i see a few text commands and there is a text prompt so i can write stuff but i cant acctually execute any commands so its not the command line inter
<OnionSWE> then i have to hit Ctrl+Alt+Del and the system shuts down...
<ere4si> OnionSWE: is it a busybox prompt?
<OnionSWE> im installing right now, im at 67% so i can give you a more detailed description in a few minutes..
<ere4si> I'm here for a while :)
<ere4si> use my nick when you're ready
<OnionSWE> its just the blinking horisontal line and a black screen and i can write stuff but hitting enter just "changes to the next line", its like writing a text document..
<ere4si> that's not a busybox prompt then...
<OnionSWE> 87% cleaning up the system..
<OnionSWE> installing grub
<OnionSWE> finishing installation..
<OnionSWE> ere4si: rebooting..
<ere4si> k
<OnionSWE> starting up..
<OnionSWE> boot splash loding indicator thing...
<ere4si> progress bar it's called
<OnionSWE> ok, so now im stuck as i described before.. there are a few text lines to indicate OK status of some boot events and now just the text input blinking horizontal line...
<OnionSWE> i can write a book here and hit enter just as many times as i wish, nothing hapens..
<OnionSWE> last line was "*Running local boot scripts (etc/rc.local) [OK]" and now nothing...
<xeorex_> sorry?
<OnionSWE> describing my boot experience to ere4si... :)
<ere4si> OnionSWE: can you reboot and select your kernel to boot - then press  e  then scroll down to the kernel line  press e  again and  remove the  "quietsplash" and add   verbose  hit enter and   b
<doom> Anyone know of a work around for the 8.04 exception emask errors? I've tried all of the suggested fixes on the forums and they don't seem to help. Installs fine in VMware/VirtualBox any ideas?
<OnionSWE> allright, rebooting...
<ere4si> OnionSWE: it will let us know where the failure is
<OnionSWE> ere4si, booting, but its booting as usual, with splash screen... ?
<OnionSWE> ok, now stuck at the same place again..
<OnionSWE> oh sorry, i made a mistake... rebooting now...
<ere4si> OnionSWE: you should have got text instead of the progressbar
<ere4si> k
<OnionSWE> ere4si: it didnt say quietsplash, it just said quiet.. dont know if that makes any difference...
<OnionSWE> ere4si: ok, i changed it from quiet to verbose and now it wont boot at all.. ??
<ere4si> hmmm'
<OnionSWE> hmm cant even use ctrl+alt+delete now, have to pull the battery... :)
<ere4si> OnionSWE: done the md5 check on the cd ?
<ere4si> !md5
<ere4si> ahhhggg bot not working
<BunnyRevolution> call for a bot
<BunnyRevolution> !bot
<ere4si> doesn't work here lately
<OnionSWE> i did not check the md5..
<ere4si>  To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ere4si> OnionSWE: that should be an option at booting the cd
<OnionSWE> I can check it if you want but i dont think thats the problem.. Ive had this exact problem with several different xubuntu disks.. and i know that i have checked some of the otherones that gave me the exact same problem..
<ere4si> OnionSWE: I never try and boot an unchecked disk
<OnionSWE> it seams that i cant edit the boot options... even though i delete the quiet line and add a verbose line, the next time i reboot it has changed back to quiet..
<OnionSWE> are you sure about the "verbose" thing?
<ere4si> OnionSWE: positive
<OnionSWE> What if i just boot into recovery mode, shouldnt that do the trick..?
<ere4si> OnionSWE: and it always says   quiet splash   never just quiet
<ere4si> OnionSWE: good thought - see if that takes you to a login
<OnionSWE> mine just said quiet per default, i hadent touched it! :)
<doom> pizza dewm
<ere4si> OnionSWE: that's what made me think the disk wasn't right
<OnionSWE> allright, im seeing a lot of text swooshing by...
<ere4si> OnionSWE: you could have a dying burner
<OnionSWE> Ok im at the recovery menu
<doom> pizzzzaaaaaaa dewwwwmmmmmm
<OnionSWE> Guess that i should chouse "Drop to root shell prompt"
<ere4si> login
<OnionSWE> im in..
<OnionSWE> what now?
<OnionSWE> should i try to install the openchrome drivers and se if that works?
<ere4si> type   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ere4si> and choose defaults except vid card - choose vesa
<Cannon> !ps3
<ubottu> Factoid ps3 not found
<ere4si> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Cannon> does any body know how UI can install linux on the ps3?
<ere4si> yahhh the bots back
<OnionSWE> Use kernel framebuffer?
<ere4si> no
<ere4si> Cannon: google has the answer
<Cannon> lol, i've looked
<Cannon> i need somebody to talk to
<Cannon> as right now I can't even boot to the ps3 os
<doom> ubuntu 8.04, exception emask, ata2 frozen error. (cdrom) vmware works, virtualbox works, any known work arounds? Forum fixes haven't worked.
<ere4si> Cannon: http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/home-entertainment/how-to-install-linux-on-your-ps3-220918.php
<OnionSWE> ere4si: it just asked me lots and lots of questions about my keboard and then exited...
<ere4si> OnionSWE: it should
<ere4si> type shutdown -r now
<OnionSWE> ere4si: i thought that it was supposed to ask me about my graphics hardware..
<OnionSWE> Ok, its shutting down..
<ere4si> OnionSWE: the third or so question should have been about the vid card
<Cannon> thats not a guide ere4si, lol
<OnionSWE> rebooting..
<OnionSWE> Should i try a normal boot this time?
<ere4si> yep
<OnionSWE> So you think my keyboard is working against me? :=
<OnionSWE> :)
<doom> you broke it.
<ere4si> hehe
<ere4si> OnionSWE: there should have been a question or two about your vid card
<OnionSWE> ere4si: there wasnt.. just about my keyboard...
<OnionSWE> ere4si: stuck at the same place again...
<OnionSWE> rebooting...
<doom> broke back
<doom> mountain
<OnionSWE> brocke back
<OnionSWE> laptop
<doom> broke back 8.04 cd's
<doom> guess i'll just have to compile gentoo
<ere4si> OnionSWE: that's a 8.04 issue - it sucks with graphics cards atm - I went back to dapper 'cause ofit for my nvidia box
<OnionSWE> i have a dapper CD laying around...
<doom> 8.04 seems like its on the failboat atm
<OnionSWE> couldent i just edit xorg.conf directly in "vi" or what its called...
<ere4si> OnionSWE: xorg.conf is diff now
<OnionSWE> but if i follow the install openchrome instructions in the commandline interface perhaps that will take care of the problem..?
<OnionSWE> i ran the startx command in commandline and it said "fatal server error, no screens found"
<ere4si> OnionSWE: in hardy I don't know... I gave up trying to get it working with anything other than defaults - it sux at that imho
<ere4si> OnionSWE: that says you need to configure the xserver but you don't get the option to configure the vid card - so it sux...
<OnionSWE> im gonna try the install openchrome thing, if that dosent work im trying dapper.. and if that dosent work gothenburg sweden is going to be home to the worlds first flying laptop! :)
<ere4si> hehe
<ere4si> OnionSWE: there is an option when you boot the cd - repair a system - that takes youto a command line - you can install drivers from there
<quittt> what about XXXubuntu someday?
<quittt> it would sound very pornographic...
<doom> how about you install windows 3.1
<doom> and die
<OnionSWE> yes that was my thought! Thanks for the help! I'll be back some other day.. Its saturday and time to paaaaarrrrttyyy! (go for a bike ride with my girlfried or else she will be pissed that im spending to much time in front of the computer)
<quittt> doom, windows 3.1 is not that bad...
<doom> im working on getting my wireless working on it
<quittt> doom, hehe, is it really possible?
<quittt> but what for?
<doom> I haven't touched 3.1 in years and years :)
<quittt> haha
<doom> think im going to move these machines to gentoo
<doom> can't work around this issue with even getting 8.04 installed
<ere4si> compile a kernel for gentoo on a windows 3.1 machine - it would take years
<doom> it'd be like sasquatch trying to fit in a shoe box
<quittt> ere4si, maybe a week
<quittt> haha
<ere4si> hehe
<ere4si> I use dapper server with fluxbox and a few apps on an old pent2 266 and it's pretty quick as a desktop
<doom> i heart fluxbox
<ere4si> not one comp here without it
<HermanChess> the xfce desktop manager really sucks
<HermanChess>  is there some very light but much more comfortable alternative?
<ere4si> HermanChess: what's it not doing?
<HermanChess> ere4si: having decent icons or previews (in the desktop) having the "draging box" with the mouse, I dont know why they left that out
<ere4si> HermanChess: have you udated lately?
<HermanChess> ere4si: nope
<ere4si> HermanChess: in a terminal type   sudo apt-get update     then type    sudo apt-get upgrade
<HermanChess> I'm updating now ... with the update manager ere4si
<ere4si> k
<HermanChess> ere4si:  but I don't that has something to do with it
<ere4si> HermanChess: if you're up to date I know where you're working from - you are using 8.04?
<HermanChess> ere4si: yeah, I'm up to date now
<HermanChess> althoug I must say I have ubuntu but downloaded xfce
<ere4si> HermanChess: you should really d/load xubuntu-desktop
<HermanChess> ere4si: hmm what's the big advantage? because I've already configured a lot of this xfce
<ere4si> HermanChess: xfce on its' own isn't optimized for ubuntu like xubuntu-desktop for a simple answer
<HermanChess> ere4si: and .... should I delete xfce first ?
<ere4si> HermanChess: I wouldn't  - most files would be the same - the little diffs count
<HermanChess> ok installing
<HermanChess> ok I'll open my session again and see if there are any changes
<PsynoKhi0> heya
<PsynoKhi0> has anyone here ever tried to setup a dualboot with Xubuntu and another distro?
<ere4si> yep
<ere4si> always windows first then linux
<Volkodav_> not necessarily
<ere4si> for ease of use definitely
<PsynoKhi0> in the process of installing DeLi on a Xubuntu box as dualboot
<PsynoKhi0> my biggest concern is that DeLi uses Lilo
<PsynoKhi0> and not too fammiliar with cfdisk either
<PsynoKhi0> familiar*
<PsynoKhi0> I take it that you can recover grub the same way your would in a Windows/(X)ubuntu scenario?
<ere4si> lilo will overwrite the mbr same as grub - and you can use the xubuntu livecd to partition before installing dli if you want
<ere4si> yes
<TheSheep> Package devhelp-book-pygtk2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<TheSheep> hmm...
<ere4si> I've found that to be a repo issue
<TheSheep> ere4si: oh?
<TheSheep> ere4si: any workaround?
<crimsun> which package?
<ere4si> TheSheep: I just enable all repositories
<TheSheep> nope, I even searched for it in debian repos, no luck
<TheSheep> mayhaps this book is 'palnned' :/
<TheSheep> planned
<TheSheep> shame, glade3 has nice support for devhelp books
<woland> hey
<woland> i want to get a similar setup to gnome in terms of panel setup
<woland> how can i align an item to the right?
<woland> everything i add seems to get aligned left
<ere4si> woland: I just right click an applet and select move
<Stroganoff> me too
#xubuntu 2008-05-04
<platyhelminth> I lost the sound few minutes ago, I dont understand why ( I use generic kernel ) Can you help me ?
<crimsun> platyhelminth: run the alsa-info.sh script from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<crimsun> platyhelminth: then, tell me the url
<platyhelminth> crimsun where is alsa-info.sh ?
<crimsun> platyhelminth: see the URL I just gave you
<platyhelminth> this doesn't work
<platyhelminth> I didn't see bash: alsa-info.sh was downloadable
<platyhelminth> http://pastebin.com/m2e0e6325
<platyhelminth> crimsun
<crimsun> platyhelminth: sec.
<crimsun> platyhelminth: well, the levels are either zeroed and/or muted.
<platyhelminth> where to remove mute
<crimsun> platyhelminth: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<platyhelminth> thank
<platyhelminth> * Resetting ALSA...                                                     [ OK ]
<platyhelminth> sound works
<platyhelminth> thank again
<crimsun> np
<platyhelminth> But now how canHow does levels can be zeroed or muted olone ?
<platyhelminth> How does levels can be zeroed or muted alone ?
<crimsun> platyhelminth: by using amixer with the appropriate element string.
<platyhelminth> amixer ?
<crimsun> e.g., amixer set 'Master' unmute
<crimsun> you can also use alsamixer, kmix, aumix, etc.
<KindOne> I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, and now i can not see my other hard drive... can someone help ?
<Stroganoff> is it listed in /etc/fstab
<Stroganoff> ?
<KindOne> I dont have that folder
<Stroganoff> that is a file
<KindOne> where should i paste the contents of that file ??
<Odd-rationale> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<KindOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9898/
<arko> hi
<arko> how can I stop nm-applet asking for password?
<Stroganoff> arko, add nm-applet or NetworkManager to the sudoers file..
<arko> hmmm
<arko> how can i do that?
<Stroganoff> KindOne https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Stroganoff> arko https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<KindOne> sudo apt-get install nm-applet
<KindOne> arko type that inthe terminal ^^^
<Stroganoff> i dont think so :p
<KindOne> -.- rofl didnt work
<cody-somerville> arko, What password?
<cody-somerville> When does it ask you for a password and for what?
<cody-somerville> arko, When you get back from being away, just say my full nickname to get my attention again.
<q_a_z_steve> hey, can someone really quickly tell me the best way to use dd to backup /usr ? I need syntax using bzip, and noerror I think... HELP?
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, Hello.
<cody-somerville> Is there any particular reason you need to use dd to do that backup?
<cody-somerville> dd is nicknamed Data Destroyer :)
<q_a_z_steve> bit for bit backup...
<cody-somerville> But why not use tar?
<q_a_z_steve> I suppose I can, but I need it to end up in bz2
<Stroganoff> dd if=/dev/hda1 bs=1k conv=sync,noerror | gzip.....
<Stroganoff> do you need bit for bit backup because of file corruption or what?
<q_a_z_steve> let's say yes.
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, the safer command would be: tar -zcf usr_backup.tar.gz /usr
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, ...
<q_a_z_steve> Stroganoff:  would you mind expanding that to the end
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, Why don't *you* tell us what you're trying to accomplish exactly?
<Stroganoff> add j to the tar attributes to use bzip
<q_a_z_steve> bit for bit backup of /usr and /home, which partitions have been zeroed out by dd if=/dev/zero of=/blah ...and... of=/home/blah
<cody-somerville> Stroganoff, oops. :)
<Stroganoff> dd if=/dev/hda1 bs=1k conv=sync,noerror | gzip -c > file.bz2
<Stroganoff> wheres hda1 is.....
<Stroganoff> whatever
<Stroganoff> btw i'm not 100% sure if this works :D
<Stroganoff> you can use partimage instead, FY
<Stroganoff> I
<q_a_z_steve> Stroganoff: not on /usr, partimage would backup the entire / partition
<Stroganoff> dd backups the entire partition, too
<q_a_z_steve> not if=/usr that will only do that directory, and it's children
<Stroganoff> k i wasnt sure if it also works like that
<Stroganoff> whether.
<q_a_z_steve> will gzip do bzip2 then, are you sure about that?
<Stroganoff> oops no
<Stroganoff> use bzip2 -c > file.bz2
<q_a_z_steve> I can pipe to | tar -jzcf file.bz2 can't I? with '-' ?
<q_a_z_steve> or better not?
<Stroganoff> no tar does not read from standard input
<Stroganoff> its no use anyway to tar ONE huge byte stream
<q_a_z_steve> next question: If I have used partimage split to backup another area, how do I check those files?
<q_a_z_steve> bz2.000 and so on...
<q_a_z_steve> Stroganoff: ??
<Stroganoff> unzip them?
<q_a_z_steve> with what gui app? well I first want to see the contents gui if at all possible
<q_a_z_steve> Stroganoff:
<Stroganoff> dont know
<Stroganoff> go to #linux
<q_a_z_steve> cody-somerville: can you help with that?
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, What format is the file?
<q_a_z_steve> cody-somerville: I have used partimage to bzip the partition
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, There is a GUI tool
<cody-somerville> Just open it - should work.
<cody-somerville> What will probably happen is that it'll show just one file (the uncompressed ISO) and you can just open that file with the same program.
<q_a_z_steve> ark doesn't like even like these, I've tried archive-manager and 7zip...
<q_a_z_steve> this is when I pull up a piece.
<q_a_z_steve> I assume your plan would work, if it would evaluate the whole file... 000 thru 006
<q_a_z_steve> I'll be back later, but keep the suggestions coming
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, file roller says it supports ISOs
<Stroganoff> cody-somerville an ISO is something else
<cody-somerville> Stroganoff, I thought partimage generates ISO files
<Stroganoff> ISO is a file system
<Stroganoff> its used for cd images
<Stroganoff> partimage creates images of your filesystem (i.e. ext3)
<q_a_z_steve> cody-somerville: Stroganoff partimage would create ISO if I didn't have it BZIP
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, right... so decompress it and you'll have the ISO, right?
<q_a_z_steve> atleast a 10G iso, possibly, how do I decompress, without pumping partimage back onto a drive?
<q_a_z_steve> seriously, I can't even start...
<arko> back
<arko> how can I activate system sounds in Xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> arko, There are none.
<arko> oh
<arko> that is sada
<arko> sad
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, What do you mean by "pumping partimage" back onto a drive?
<cody-somerville> arko, Just make noises with your mouth when you click things ;p
<arko> cody-somerville: nice idea
<arko> thanx
<q_a_z_steve> cody-somerville: nothing will open these files, so far that I've tried...
<q_a_z_steve> as though I have to trust the partimage...
 * cody-somerville grins at arko :)
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, What is the file name?
<q_a_z_steve> wheels.bz2.000 , wheels.bz2.001 --- 006 "Wheels" is my computer name
<cody-somerville> Ah!
<q_a_z_steve> split bz2 file
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, Did you use the fixed size option?
<q_a_z_steve> yeah 2037MB
<q_a_z_steve> cody-somerville: ...
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, I'm researching :P
<arko> cody-somerville: my wife is asking which kind of wierd sounds I am shouting here.
<cody-somerville> arko, Ah. That must be a bug. :P
<arko> hahahaha
<cody-somerville> :)
<Odd-rationale> couldn't you just install ubuntu-sounds ?
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, the only solution I see is to md5sum check the before and after.
<cody-somerville> Odd-rationale, Those are for the gnome desktop.
<arko> http://www.xfce-look.org >> System Sounds
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: well, you could still use the .wav files. like in gdm. I like the drums... :)
<cody-somerville> Yes.
<cody-somerville> The only system sounds you'll get are the ones from gdm when logging in and what not.
<arko> how can I set these drums in gdm?
<arko> found
<cody-somerville> arko, :)
<arko> hmmm
<arko> where are drums?
<Odd-rationale> arko: look in /usr/share/sounds
<arko> it is not there
<Odd-rationale> arko: no startup or login wav?
<arko> nope
<Odd-rationale> did you install ubuntu-sounds?
<arko> only alsa sounds (speaker-test) and a directory called purple.
<arko> not yet.
<arko> installing now
<Odd-rationale> ok. the "african drum" login sounds are in that package...
<arko> thanx
<arko> done... it is called "question".
<arko> nite
<Odd-rationale> bye1
<lemon> hello. I cannot watch DVDs. What am I suppose to install in order to do that?
<mcisbackuk> Hi all, I'm having a MAJOR problem installing Xubuntu on a 233MHz 64 MB RAM and 10GB HD old PC. I've got so far after 5 hours, but for the past 2-3 hours its been 'configuring language-pack-en-base' it's hung, although the hard drive is going.....any ideas??
<Wizard> good morning
<Wizard> i have small question
<Wizard> is there a way to install ubuntu as 'cli only' system?
<Wizard> which mean as minimal as possible?
<Wizard> j #ubuntu
<pafnucy> hello, system upgrade broke on me
<pafnucy> basically, when I log in with gdm it stops at blank screen (xfce's desktop background colour) and a mouse pointer
<pafnucy> now I am logged on a vt and started the session with startxfce4
<Wizard> pafnucy: patrzyłeś w log gdma?
<pafnucy> Wizard, http://pastebin.ca/1006781
<Wizard> nic tam nie ma :|
<Wizard> spróbuj zrobić tak
<Wizard> stwórz plik ~/.xsession
<Wizard> w środku coś takiego:
<Wizard> #!/bin/sh
<Wizard> exec startxfce4
<Wizard> potem zmień sesję w gdmie
<Wizard> btw, próbowałeś startować sesję failsafe albo coś podobnego?
<pafnucy> nie, zaraz sprobuje
<pafnucy> zauwazylem tez, ze po wystartowaniu przez startxfce4 policykit jest dla mnie zupelnie niedostepne
<pafnucy> zastanawiam sie czy to efekt czy moze przyczyna
<pafnucy> brb
<pafnucy> Wizard, dzieki, dziala :) musialem wybrac Xclient jako domyslny skrypt startowy
<Wizard> to jeszcze się dowiedz co się zjebało, że tamto nie działa
<Wizard> po mojemu dziwne, że tylko jedna sesja nie startuje
<pafnucy> to naprawilo tez polkit - przypuszczam ze w Hardym to jakis wrapper script do odpalania srodowiska z uwzglednieniem polkita
<Wizard> ja tam nie wiem
<pafnucy> na razie nie mam czasu zeby w tym mieszac, jeszcze raz dzieki za naprowadzenie na wlasciwa droge i znikam
<Wizard> wczoraj wywalilem xubuntu
<Wizard> nie ma sprawy
<holyguyver_> could someone please help me, my sound works fine, but my micraphone doesn't work
<Abominus69> Hello, I upgraded to 8.04 and now I cannot see my second hard drive.  It was working before.  Any suggestions please?
<ere4si> does it show when you type   fdisk -l   in a terminal?
<Abominus69> Yes it does.
<ere4si> in the file /etc/fstab is it listed?
<Abominus69> No it is not.
<ere4si> so it is not set up to be mounted at boot - you can manually mount it
<Abominus69> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/DATA
<Abominus69> Would that do it?
<Abominus69> Oh, wait, I need to add some file system stuff in there...
<mcisbackuk> Hi all, I'm having a MAJOR problem installing Xubuntu on a 233MHz 64 MB RAM and 10GB HD old PC. I've got so far after 5 hours, but for the past 2-3 hours its been 'configuring language-pack-en-base' it's hung, although the hard drive is going.....any ideas??
<ere4si> it would have to be sudo mount -t ext3-or-ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/DATA
<Abominus69> mark@Xubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/DATA
<Abominus69> mount: mount point /media/DATA does not exist
<ere4si> mcisbackuk: leave for ages - that really isn't enough memory - it will take forever but will happen
<ere4si> Abominus69: sudo mkdir /media/DATA
<ere4si> then mount
<mcisbackuk> oh god i restarted it.....would i have any better luck with 6.10 maybe and then dist-upgrade to 8.04??
<Abominus69> Getting there!  I've made a folder on my desktop.  How do I link it to /media/DATA ?
<Abominus69> (If I go straight to /media/DATA I can access the drive)
<ere4si> Abominus69: sudo ln -s /media/DATA ~/Desktop/foldername
<Abominus69> Or can I just mount it straight to the folder on my desktop instead?
<ere4si> mcisbackuk: with 64mb memory I would recommend damn small linux or puppy - hardy uses that amount of memory just to paint the desktop
<mcisbackuk> oh dear...... lol
<ere4si> Abominus69: you can mount it where you like :)
<mcisbackuk> do both/either of them have web browser, or option to install, and do they have GUI, like gnom, kde etc?
<ere4si> mcisbackuk: they have everything - just are set up for low end comps
<ere4si> mcisbackuk: you can ask in #puppylinux
<mcisbackuk> ere4si: Brilliant, cheers :)
<ere4si> mcisbackuk: and #dsl
<Abominus69> How do I give permissions for user 'mark' to access the folder, so that I don't always have to enter the su password every time I want to do something with the drive?
<Abominus69> chown mark /home/mark/Desktop/DATA    ?
<ere4si> I would try  sudo chown -Rv mark:mark /media/DATA ( or whereever you mounted it)
<Abominus69> Holy outrageousness, I just wrote to the drive.  Thanks very much.  Now the tricky part, fstab to make it do this on boot.  My attempt:
<Abominus69> /dev/sdb1 /home/mark/Desktop/DATA ext3 defaults 0 0    ?
<ere4si> looks good
<Abominus69> Okay, will attempt a reload.  Thanks for your help so far.
<ere4si> good luck
<Abominus69> ere4si just wanted to come back on to say thank you very much for your help.  Everything is working now, and I'm very happy.  Cheers!
<ere4si> well done Abominus69
<Abominus69> On the contrary, well done to you.
<ere4si> :)
<Elrood> hi folks. i'm having some trouble setting the display resolution here after the upgrade to hardy. is there anyone who could help?
<PsynoKhi0> hi, I'm trying to recover grub using hardy's alternate cd, according to the instrcutions at the bottom of the page there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<blacklabelsk8>  hello, I'm having trouble getting xorg properly configured on a Voodoo3 2000, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg goes through some reconfiguration but never mentions any resolution or colour depths, and looking at /etc/X11/xorg.conf shows a pretty empty file, nothing really detailed, what am I doing wrong?
<Elrood> similar problem here
<PsynoKhi0> when I get the option to choose install grub I only get more error messages, and the instructions using the prompt just feel way outdated
<blacklabelsk8> oh yah Elrood?
<Elrood> yup, black
<blacklabelsk8> at least I'm not alone, have you learned anything about it?
<blacklabelsk8> are you working with a voodoo as well?
<Elrood> not really, that's why i'm here. sorry. nope, no voodoo magick ;) got problems changing the resolution
<PsynoKhi0> I edited my xorg.conf manually and entered the corresponding lines myself, but there are probably other ways
<blacklabelsk8> hmm
<blacklabelsk8> frustration
<blacklabelsk8> really I just wanted to see if I could get compiz running under a voodoo3..
<Elrood> PsynoKhi0: SubSection "Display" ?
<PsynoKhi0> blacklabelsk8: from what I've read you can't
<blacklabelsk8> I've read different, wish there was some official source
<PsynoKhi0> compositing effects in Xfce work, that I know
<PsynoKhi0> Elrood: can't remember, looks like Xubuntu's alternate CD mistook the "Keep" option during HDD partitioning as "mess up every f*cking file on the root partition"
<blacklabelsk8> think you could pastebin your xorg.conf PsynoKhi0 ?
<blacklabelsk8> I've got to at least get this to 1024x768, this 800x600 is unusable
<Elrood> PsynoKhi0: it's a fresh installation here
<PsynoKhi0> what I mean is that that retarded installation might have wiped my X11 folder
<PsynoKhi0> so no xorg.conf left here
<blacklabelsk8> I used this same disc on a system with a geforce2 and had no probs with compiz or xorg for that matter
 * blacklabelsk8 boggles
<PsynoKhi0> geforce2 qnd voodoo3 aren't the same hardware generation though :)
<blacklabelsk8> well yeah hehe
<blacklabelsk8> I dunno whats up though, xorg should be able to do more than this.
<PsynoKhi0> http://pastebin.com/m6efd4fed highlighted the lines you might be interested in
<PsynoKhi0> the HorizSync and VertRefresh should match your screens' specs though
<Elrood> thanks, ya, that does look pretty much like the settings i just entered here
<PsynoKhi0> I setup my VertRefresh at 75 max as you see, cause I use iceWM as my default
<PsynoKhi0> and I dunno how to change refresh rate on the fly in it
<Elrood> no refresh rates here, but i manually entered the display subsection.. works :)
<Elrood> not exactly optimal or comfortable for a newb, but at least it does the trick
<PsynoKhi0> cool
<Elrood> :)
<PsynoKhi0> :)
<Elrood> no idea why this isn't possible via some easier to find autoconfig routine or gui, though
<PsynoKhi0> I'm sure you can
<PsynoKhi0> X -config I think but I get weird messages when I try, haven't bothered looking into it though
<Elrood> at least i couldn't find it, and that usually isn't a good sign :)  um.. btw, why do you use icewm?
<Elrood> would you recommend it? anything that might make someone try it as an alternative to xfce? or just personal preference cause you're more used to it or sth?
<PsynoKhi0> this comp has loads of probs with hardy
<PsynoKhi0> I saw a sizeable decrease in performance in Xfce upgrading from gutsy
<Elrood> mhm.. so you'd say it would be worth a try for a really dated machine?
<PsynoKhi0> iceWM is minimalistic, if if you like that and you don't mind having to configure your desktop through text files, you ccan give it a try
<PsynoKhi0> Elrood: definitely
<Elrood> thanks, i'll have a look then
<PsynoKhi0> it's in synaptic
<PsynoKhi0> you can d/l the iceme package too if you want, it's a small utility to edit menus and stuff in iceWM
<Elrood> merci, i'm at it
<PsynoKhi0> "merci"?
<Elrood> thank you, french
<PsynoKhi0> oh
<PsynoKhi0> any luck blacklabelsk8?
<blacklabelsk8> not really, I got to a slightly different configuration window from within xfce after rebooting after putting in changes to xorg.conf manually,  still looked like it was running at 800x600, though the font was different
<PsynoKhi0> can you choose any other resolution in the display settings?
<blacklabelsk8> I think you're right though, hardy is maybe not so great for older hw
<blacklabelsk8> just down from 800x600
<Elrood> you edited your xorg.conf to include a 1024x768 setting?
<blacklabelsk8> yeah
<Elrood> and your display settings gui shows 640x480 800x600 and a default?
<blacklabelsk8> correct
<Elrood> which one's selected, default?
<blacklabelsk8> yeah
<Elrood> what do you get if you call 'sudo displayconfig-gtk' in a terminal?
<Elrood> does it list a 1024x768 resolution?
<blacklabelsk8> this is the screen I got after I manually changed xorg.conf and rebooted, it said some old blah blah about how it couldnt start x properly
<blacklabelsk8> no 800x600 and lower
<Elrood> hm, that's strange.. you didn't forget to log out and in again after editing your xorg.conf, did you?
<Elrood> if you did, that might be something to try
<blacklabelsk8> I restarted x with ctrl+alt+bksp?
<blacklabelsk8> I dunno if thats the same thing?
<Elrood> not entirely sure myself. if in doubt, just log out and in to make sure
<Elrood> if that resolution still isn't listed then i'm out of clues
<Elrood> blacklabelsk8: any success?
<floating> is there any app isntalled by default on xubuntu for .ppt files ?
<blacklabelsk8> bleh none, its like its not even looking at xorg.conf
<Elrood> that would be a powerpoint presentation, if i'm not mistaken. openoffice should be able to handle those. not sure if it's installed by default, though
<floating> not installed i think
<Elrood> blacklabelsk8: could you post your xorg.conf, just for comparison?
<floating> blah do i really have to install open office ? :/
<blacklabelsk8> sure
<Elrood> floating: if you want to do some serious work with your machine you won't regret it ;)  don't know if any other app is able to handle those files
<blacklabelsk8> http://pastebin.ca/1006874
<Elrood> floating: have a look at http://icosahedron.wordpress.com/2007/10/05/viewing-powerpoint-on-linux/
<blacklabelsk8> its all those "configured blah blah device" entries that freak me out
<blacklabelsk8> I've never seen that in an xorg.conf
<Elrood> blacklabelsk8: this is mine http://pastebin.ca/1006875
<Elrood> afaik the monitor id and the monitor listed in your screen section should be the same. don't know if that'd make a difference here, with no special settings
<blacklabelsk8> they look pretty much the same
<Elrood> apart from that, you might want to try to set a device via 'sudo displayconfig-gtk'
<blacklabelsk8> well see there it says "Voodoo3 tdfx" so thats what it should be
<Elrood> in the one you pasted it just says Configured Video Device, without any settings. but i'm really just guessing here, i'm not one of the linux gurus
<floating> elrood yeu thx this tonicpoint is nice
<Elrood> floating: np, google is your friend ;)
<blacklabelsk8> hmm, might of gotten the monitor set right via displayconfig-gtk
<blacklabelsk8> seems to have gotten stuck while testing the new res
<floating> i wonder how i could open a .ppt file directly with that.. hmm hmm, something like java tonicpoint.jar  and i can open that tonicpoint, but how can i open something with java and then with that that opens up, i open something like ppt
<floating> wonder if anyone got what i meant :P
<Elrood> not really *g
<floating> that tonicpoint is simple .jar file and i have to open tonicpoint with java
<blacklabelsk8> OOo would open it no prob, otherwise I'd say try the Microsoft Powerpoint viewer through Wine
<floating> how can i open ppt with tonicpoint that has to be opened with java
<floating> tonicpoint.jar is not executable
<floating> it says
<Elrood> java -jar tonicpoint.jar ?
<blacklabelsk8> haha, okay I changed the monitor from unknown to my model and logged out and logged in with the hopes of 1024x768 only to get a green flashing 'D' in the middle topleft of my screen :P
<Elrood> you know you can get to a console via ctrl-alt-f1, do you?
<blacklabelsk8> wouldnt let me switch to any virtual terminal
<floating> Elrood: what thta do ? i got some errors (unknown source) and stuff
<floating> i can open up tonicpoint.jar with java runtime in xfce, but if i want to open ppt directly :(
<floating> would be nice trick to learn how
<blacklabelsk8> wow :\  looks like the whole install is fried now
<Elrood> floating: sorry, can't really help there
<blacklabelsk8> I rebooted and it seems to have gotten stuck trying to start x....no virtual terms, nothing displayed on the screen
<floating> okz, ill look around thx for the app^^
<Elrood> np, have fun and good luck
<Elrood> hm.. you should always be a ble to get to a term, no matter how badly the settings for x got damaged. sorry, no clue, black
<blacklabelsk8> hehe yeah, its got me, never seen a distro act like this, no matter what its been installed on
<TheSheep> blacklabelsk8: what graphics ard? intel? nvidia?
<blacklabelsk8> 3dfx, voodoo3
<TheSheep> omg, that's old
<blacklabelsk8> haha I suppose so
<TheSheep> blacklabelsk8: wasn't it, like, an addition to a graphics card?
 * TheSheep has voodoo2 lying around somewhere
 * Elrood feels like black magic is creeping into the channel
<blacklabelsk8> I'm not quite sure I understand what you mean, its a completely contained 2d/3d card
<TheSheep> blacklabelsk8: it doesn't have a second video socket to connect a real video card?
<blacklabelsk8> not that I'm aware of, it cant do SLI like Voodoo2's
<TheSheep> I see, sorry, got em confused
<coldhak> workspaces are awesome, does vista have em?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> new osx is supposed to have them
<slow-motion> hi
<PsynoKhi0> has anyone tried to recover grub using the alternate Hardy cd?
<slow-motion> i did not do something like it
<slow-motion> where are the settings what atarter are in the bars?
<slow-motion> i wanted to install alls new and delete the settings. but somehow they are still there
<TheSheep> slow-motion: what's atarter?
<slow-motion> starter
 * TheSheep blinks
<TheSheep> slow-motion: can you rephrase the sentence? I think I'm dumb today
<slow-motion> where are the settings what starter are in the bars?
<slow-motion> i wanted to install all new and delete the settings. but somehow they are still there
<TheSheep> starter in teh bars?
<TheSheep> you mean panel plugins?
<slow-motion> yes
<TheSheep> ~/.config/xfce4/panel/
<slow-motion> i deleted the .config folder
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: are you sure?
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: yes, there is a panels.xml file that lists the plugins and panel settings, and a bunch of .rc files that lists the settings of particular plugins
<PsynoKhi0> there might be some stuff trailing in the .cache folder
<slow-motion> i see them there. but i'm shure before the installation i deleted the whole .config folder
<TheSheep> slow-motion: I think they are created from defaults when the directory doesn't exist
<TheSheep> slow-motion: defaults are in /etc/xdg/xfce4
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: because just like slow-motion, I got rid of the .config folder before reinstalling xubuntu and the applets were exactly the same when I first logged in after that
<slow-motion> or maybe xfce wrote them back while it was still running and so they are had been there while installation
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: there is nothing about panels in the .cache
<TheSheep> slow-motion: yes
<slow-motion> ok. then i have to leave xfce and delete them from a terminal the next time i dont want them
<TheSheep> or kill the panel first
<slow-motion> i will take a look at it another time. but thank you for your help
<slow-motion> playing the-mana-world at the moment *g*
<TheSheep> slow-motion: seiken densetsu?
<slow-motion> what?
<TheSheep> slow-motion: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiken_Densetsu_3
<TheSheep> ah, sorry
<slow-motion> http://themanaworld.org/ < TheSheep
<TheSheep> slow-motion: ah, it was a little empty last time I checked it...
<slow-motion> it is still a little empty, but interesting
<TheSheep> I only plaed ragnarok before, so it's pretty bleak in comparison
<TuxCrafter> does anybody here have inconsistent fonts rendering in thunderbird compared to the complete rest of the gtk desktop environment?
<TuxCrafter> ( i know thunderbird is not a gtk app)
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: oh, hello, you got that display issue solved?
<TuxCrafter> i was just wondering if i was the only one
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: if not, try dsabling TVOUT with xrandr
<TuxCrafter> xrandr --output TV --off
<TuxCrafter> why do you think the issue is with tvout
<TuxCrafter> btw it did not help
<TuxCrafter> TheSheep: http://imagebin.ca/view/hwwsTfY.html
<TuxCrafter> is there a bug report somewhere or do you not know?
<suriro> TuxCrafter: is that TB installed from ubuntu repos?
<TuxCrafter> suriro: jups
<suriro> tried with a different profile?
<suriro> thunderbird -ProfileManager
<TuxCrafter> suriro: the same
<TuxCrafter> i just deleted the old one
<TuxCrafter> restarted firefix
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: I don't know
<TuxCrafter> same issue
<TuxCrafter> it looks so terrible ugly
<TuxCrafter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/224810
<ubottu> TuxCrafter: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<TuxCrafter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/224810
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224810 in thunderbird "Thunderbird from the repos looks ugly" [Undecided,New]
<TuxCrafter> should work
<suriro> it just miscalculates DPI, but that's an old bug of TB. I'm surprised it still lingers
<suriro> what's the value of layout.css.dpi in config editor in TB?
<TuxCrafter> suriro: it was -1
<suriro> it has two other possible values, 0 and 1, but I dont remember now the semantics
<TuxCrafter> xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<TuxCrafter> xdpyinfo | grep dimension
<TuxCrafter> resolution:    89x89 dots per inch
<TuxCrafter> dimensions:    1440x900 pixels (410x256 millimeters)
<TuxCrafter> changed the dpi to 89
<TuxCrafter> but its still ugly as hell
<suriro> where did you change DPI?
<TuxCrafter> suriro: how do you mean
<suriro> set layout.css.dpi to 0, restart TB
<TuxCrafter> ﻿ok
<TuxCrafter> suriro: its the same as with dpi 89
<suriro> ok, one more try
<suriro> set it to <85, restart TB
<suriro> 83 for example
<TuxCrafter> suriro: its a bid smaller
<TuxCrafter> still ugly but far less than first
<TuxCrafter> i can live with it
<TuxCrafter> thunderbird is broken by design
<TuxCrafter> so no need to fix it
<suriro> it could be a shared library problem
<suriro> do you have some non-repo installations around?
<slow-motion> bye
<TuxCrafter> suriro: nope i dont have a non-repo installation around
<TuxCrafter> but i will download it know
<TuxCrafter> nwo
<nikolam> Hi. Does anyone uses raid1?
<nikolam> How do I make my raid1 use truely 2 Hdds?
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9993/
<TuxCrafter> bash thunderbird
<TuxCrafter> libxpt: bad magic header in input file; found '', expected 'XPCOM\nTypeLib\r\n\032'
<TuxCrafter> libxpt: bad magic header in input file; found '', expected 'XPCOM\nTypeLib\r\n\032'
<TuxCrafter> libxpt: bad magic header in input file; found '', expected 'XPCOM\nTypeLib\r\n\032'
<TuxCrafter> suriro: it is the same
<suriro>  /usr/bin/thunderbird is a shell script, and it should fork /usr/lib/thunderbird/thunderbird-bin . Do you see that in ps ax output?
<TuxCrafter> suriro: yes it was thunderbird-bin
<nikolam> :)
<suriro> can you paste the output of ldd /usr/lib/thunderbird/thunderbird-bin
<KlrSp1> ﻿Does anyone know how to restore default config files for apache? i did a purge and reinstall, and it's not placing a conf file there and apache won't start because of this
<jarnos> Help! I can not unmount my external USB hard disk.
<jarnos> This was temporary as it worked now, but before that I tried to umount the disk several times, and got this: "/sbin/umount.hal: disk is not recognized by hal"
<KlrSp1> ﻿Does anyone know how to restore default config files for apache? i did a purge and reinstall, and it's not placing a conf file there and apache won't start because of this
<OrganStoff> KlrSp1 download the deb file:
<OrganStoff> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/apache2.2-common
<OrganStoff> (bottom of the page)
<OrganStoff> extract .conf file from .deb archive
<OrganStoff> you can use the .deb file in /var/cache/apt, too
<KlrSp1> OrganStoff: i figured it out
<KlrSp1> ﻿the reason you have to use dpkg --force-confmiss is because whenever your config files (<conffiles>) are gone, dpkg assumes you deleted them on purpose, and that you want them to stay deleted.  You can also reinstall them using the following apt-get line: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install <packagename>; or using aptitude, aptitude -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" reinstall <packagename>;
<dean_> hi guys
<dean_> any NVIDIA guys in?
<cheeseboy> anyone here know how to setup network bridge?
<slow-motion> re
<Myrtti> has anyone tried using screenlets on xubuntu hardy?
<BunnyRevolution> not yet
 * BunnyRevolution powers up virtual box
<Myrtti> I can get the screenlets daemon running, but I can't make it start any screenlets on startup
<Myrtti> it makes a silly Autostart directory to the desktop
<Myrtti> I'm not that well acquainted with Screenlets so I don't know how to fix it or what it should do
<Myrtti> the second thing I've been pondering about is is there any way of changing the colouring of the themes in xfce4?
<Myrtti> I've currently got blue scrollbars etc and I'd like to get them in pink or green :->
<BunnyRevolution> i do lug presentations for an area lug.  primarily in kubuntu and xubuntu.  i'll need to now this soon for my presentation next thursday
<BunnyRevolution> *know
<PsynoKhi0> Myrtti: which screenlets?
<BunnyRevolution> you need composting options enabled for screenlets to work properly
<BunnyRevolution> settings manager, window manager tweaks
<slow-motion> bye
<Myrtti> yeah, I've got that on
<Myrtti> PsynoKhi0: the clock basically
<PsynoKhi0> from the gDesklets package?
<Myrtti> no, from the screenlets package
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<BunnyRevolution> user interface pref - use saltlake or stellar
<Myrtti> mmmm Murrina Rose looks nice
<BunnyRevolution> it would appear that you would need to dig deeper into gtk theming to set the scrollbar specifically.  there are several tutorials on the web on xfce themeing.  this is deeper than any presentation we do in our area wide lug, therefore, this is where my research ends
<TheSheep> actually, if you use a murrina theme, then the scrollbars have a separate option in it
<BunnyRevolution> thx TheSheep
<Myrtti> well the scrollbar was only an example
<Myrtti> the general colouring was blueis
<Myrtti> h
<coldhak> do linux screensavers have options like windows ones do?
<HACKhalo2> yessir
<HACKhalo2> most of them need OpenGL though
<TheSheep> no, they usually have different options :)
<coldhak> know how i can get at these options?
<HACKhalo2> well, besides the whole Terminal thing
<TheSheep> coldhak: settings->settings manager->screensaver
<coldhak> TheSheep, i'm there. see no options. i'm guessing they're in a text config somewhere?
<TheSheep> hmm? they should be here, wait a minute
<coldhak> "screensaver settings" allows selection, but no parameter settingo
<Myrtti> settings - screensaver
<Myrtti> settings - settings manager - screensaver sets gnome-screensaver
<Myrtti> I noticed xubuntu however seems to use xscreensaver by default?
<coldhak> i don't have gnome. I have Xfce
<Myrtti> coldhak: neither do I have gnome
<Myrtti> some software in xfce is from the gnome project and named as such
<coldhak> ok :)
<HACKhalo2> word of advice, XFCE doesn't run xscreensaver by default
<Myrtti> just type gnome and hit tabulator and be suprised
<HACKhalo2> ok, what files do i need to run VNC?
<coldhak> HACKhalo2, server or client?
<HACKhalo2> both
<HACKhalo2> mind you im running a VM
<Myrtti> x11vnc for server
<TheSheep> coldhak: sorry, I forgot xubuntu switched to gnome screensaver
<TheSheep> coldhak: this screensaver doesn't have options
<coldhak> :( fail
<HACKhalo2> xscreensaver does
<HACKhalo2> xscreensaver ftw
<Myrtti> I once hacked it to be launched based on if my mobile was within a bluetoothable distance from my computer
<HACKhalo2> nice
<Myrtti> s/launched/launched and locked/
<TheSheep> Myrtti: there is a ready gnome app for this now
<TheSheep> well, not really gnome
<Myrtti> there's a page describing the procedure someplace
<HACKhalo2> what VNC do i need for client? x2VNC?
<Myrtti> TheSheep: probably the same one I used
<TheSheep> blueproximity or something
<Myrtti> HACKhalo2: vnc-viewer?
<HACKhalo2> that was a stupid question...
<TheSheep> Myrtti: no, no, all graphical and stuff
<TheSheep> there are no stupid questions
<Myrtti> HACKhalo2: mind you, there seems to be vnc-server package too
<HACKhalo2> i see that
<Myrtti> HACKhalo2: I don't know how that differs from x11vnc
<HACKhalo2> Link between MS-Winderz and X display
<Myrtti> I used x11vnc ages ago and found it quite simple to set up, I don't know if there are better solutions around
<HACKhalo2> i need to set up chatzilla in my VM
<HACKhalo2> Myrtti, is x11vnc a terminal program?
<Myrtti> I guess
<TuxCrafter> hi guys how do i solve this message
<TuxCrafter> A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal").
<TuxCrafter> i cant mount my usb storage device
<TuxCrafter> sudo mount works fine btw
<floating> where can i edit the stuff that is in /etc/inittab in suse ?
<floating> how the system boots... default run level
<TuxCrafter> nobody that has a direct solution?
<TuxCrafter> got to leave now
<raps_> hello all}
<raps_> I need sdome help with my video card
<raps_> I have just installed xubuntu 8.04
<raps_> I seem to have a problem with my video card, I get no full screen resolution
<raps_> it keeps using 800x600, My card is a trident
<raps_> and I have read a bug in launchpad https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-trident/+bug/200411
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200411 in xserver-xorg-video-trident "[hardy] [regression] gnome-settings-daemon update gives 400x300 resolution after login" [Undecided,Invalid]
<raps_> I was wondering if anyone could help me find a way for me to enable the trident driver, as of now I only use the VESA driver
<MythGuy> Can someone help me? I'm having trouble enabling my NVIDIA drivers.
<MythGuy> hello?
<TheSheep> raps_: try setting the horizontal and vertical refresh rates of your monitor properly
<raps_> TheSheep,  mmm how could I do that... before I used to do that directly in xorg.conf, but now that is not longer used in ubuntu 8.04
<raps_> not used for changin video settings
<TheSheep> raps_: what do you mean it's not used?
<TheSheep> Myrtti: you need to describe your problem
<Myrtti> /me hides
<raps_> not used for changin video settings "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<raps_> and I could pick the driver. this is not longer tru in ubuntu 8.04
<raps_> I also edited the xrog.conf   but the sections   monitor and screen cannot be modified like before... where I would add modes or horizontal an vertical parameters for the monitor
<raps_> TheSheep,  you suggested I change the horz and vert parameters, where would I do that?
<TheSheep> raps_: you can modify them exactly the same way as befgore
<TheSheep> raps_: the syntax of that file didn't change
<TheSheep> MythGuy: you need to describe your problem
<safrikan> hello
<TheSheep> Myrtti: :)
<TheSheep> raps_: you can use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p0 xserver-xorg' to do it using menus
<safrikan> I have a question, can I ask?
<MythGuy> I keep checking the enable box on the restricted hardware drivers section, then I restart and check it again and it's still disabled.
<TheSheep> MythGuy: do you have the restricted repositories enabled in software sources?
<MythGuy> I don't know. How would I check?
<raps_> TheSheep,  the command I just rand led me to the xorg configuration I use frequently but it does not refer to anything related to video
<safrikan> I need advice on a minimal, super-sleek xubuntu install on a sumicom
<MythGuy> TheSheep: I found software sources and yes, I do have access to restricted drivers.
<MythGuy> or repositories...
<MythGuy> maybe my internet connection was bugy.
<raps_> TheSheep,  no change at all in x's. how can I change my monitor settings graphically in xuibuntu
<TheSheep> raps_: try running 'displayconfig-gtk'
<TheSheep> MythGuy: you can try installing the nvidia-glx package manually
<MythGuy> TheSheep: what was that you said? I was restarting just as I saw it.
<TheSheep>  MythGuy: you can try installing the nvidia-glx package
<TheSheep>                   manually
<TheSheep> MythGuy: normally the restricted drivers manager would install it
<raps_> TheSheep,  fixed
<MythGuy> ah. I'll try that/
<TheSheep> raps_: great
<raps_> thanks
 * raps_ didn't know he could use the nift gnome config app for xubuntu
<TheSheep> raps_: it doesn't display in the menu due to a bug
<raps_> right
<floating> my xubuntu is never really using my swap. always like 80mb/620mb in use
<floating> guess 620mb is too much.. i have 752mb ram
<zoredache> why do you want it to use swap?  If you have ram available it should use that
<floating> just thinking if i were in situation to install xubu again in similar system, i could choose like 256mb ram easily
<zoredache> disk space is pretty cheap... It seems like it is easy to have swap available in the rare case you need it
<floating> :) i have a couple years old weak laptop with 256mb and 512mb memory pieces in, 60gb hd so almost 500mb could make difference in capacity... well, actually its not really but
<floating> using an external hd is not smth i would consider
<MiKa|> my question: what is the rofs folder used for? if i were to backup the system, is it necessary to backup this folder too? because the file size of the folder itself is rather big..
<TheSheep> Myrtti: 'rofs'?
<TheSheep> Myrtti: sorry
<TheSheep> MiKa|: 'rofs'?
<MiKa|> yes
<MiKa|> in my case, im running xubuntu off a livecd
<MiKa|> and i get this folder in my file system
<MiKa|> it seems to have a complete copy of the whole file system, and a google search told me that it is a 'read only file system' (rofs)
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> it's the livecd itself
<TheSheep> why would you back up a livecd?
<MiKa|> well
<MiKa|> once u work around a while with the live cd (make changes, install programs...) eventually i have to turn off the computer, but i want to make a backup of the changes so that i can restore it when i install it fully next time
<MiKa|> i have never installed the whole xubuntu itself yet, so i was wondering: does this folder exist in your file system which u have installed xubuntu fully?
<TheSheep> MiKa|: hmm.. you only need to backup your /home and the list of installed packages -- you can get it with dpkg -l
<MiKa|> but, i have other changes...
#xubuntu 2009-04-27
<demon_> knome, i fixed it
<demon_> now
<demon_> XUBUNTU IS DAMN GOOD :)
<Persi> hi there, having a problem here
<Persi> once the jaunty was released, theres a delay before all the program start
<Persi> the system is responsive in general
<Persi> but for some reason I have to wait for like 15 seconds before even small programs appear
<Persi> looks like a rant, anybodyhere?
<Persi> :(
<Persi> ok next time
<SiDi> demon_, knome's gone be
<SiDi> bed *
<demon_> knome, are ya here
<demon_> :)
<demon_> still the same problem i need to sudo pon dsl-provider every time i log in how can i fix this
<porter1> Anyone know if there's a setting for XFCE to disable GTK panel icons?
<porter1> In OpenOffice in XFCE, none of my icons are showing up, just tekt
 * SiDi doesn't know, sorry.
<porter1> No problem. I just coudve sworn there was a menu somewhere for it
<mykevelli> I downloaded and extracted a Theme.  do I just need to drop the folder into the user/share/themes folder to make it show on the prefences > themes list?
<porter1> Yen, or more easily, you can throw it into .themes in your home folder
<porter1> yes*
<porter1> Make sure to unzip it of course
<mykevelli> right right
<mykevelli> what if I don't have  a .themes folder in my home folder?
<SiDi> mykevelli, create it
<SiDi> mkdir .themes
<mykevelli> ok :)  i didnt want to assume it was that easy
<SiDi> ;)
<SiDi> same for .fonts, .icons, btw ;p
<mykevelli> awesome it worked
<mykevelli> out of curiosity, I wasn't able to move the theme i downloaded to usr/share/themes (i didnt have an optino to paste) can you think of why?
<porter1> You don't have proper premissions
<keb> permissions
<porter1> You can always sudo ... to get it in there though
<mykevelli> ok excellent
<psychic> anyone know of a firefox alternative for xubuntu
<psychic> ??
<mykevelli> i kinda figured it would prompt for an admin pswd if i didnt have permissions
<psychic> its eating up my computer
<mykevelli> thanks for the help\ though
<porter1> psychic, epiphany, konqueror
<psychic> which is the lighter?
<keb> i'm finding a proliferation of .folders in my home dir.  is there some kind of file system standard for xubuntu that apps are following or is it haphazard
<porter1> epiphany runs great actually
<porter1> keb, it's nomal.
<porter1> It allows each user to have their own app settings
<psychic> u upgrade to 9.04..?
<keb> lynx and elinks are pretty light too
<keb> yes but shouldnt some of these be inside a .gtk or .gnome folder
<psychic> porter1 do u know a terminal comman to it?get
<porter1> You can always press Ctrl+h to make them go away if you don't want to see them
<psychic> get it*
<porter1> sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<porter1> UIt's *technically* the default browser fr Gnome
<porter1> But Firefox trompped through and kind of knocked it of it's pedastal
<keb> psychic sudo apt-get install epiphany
<porter1> keb, wrong app
<porter1> For some reason that's for some other thing
<n2diy> a while back my desktop changed to a light blue, and no longer displays devices that have been automounted.. Is there a way to revert back to the original desktop config?
<porter1> Would reinstalling xfdesktop help?
<keb> lol ok
<keb> sorry
<porter1> It might, I'm not sure actually
<keb> weird name conflict
<keb> n2diy i cant even change the desktop background color anymore
<keb> i always get this with sudo since 9.04 pam_mount(pam_mount.c:100): unknown pam_mount option "use_first_pass"
<psychic> anyone know how to clear a swap
<psychic> ?
<psychic> do files build up in it like cache files do?
<SiDi> keb, about your desktop background
<n2diy> keb, I didn't change anything, and I'm still running 8.04.
<SiDi> sudo chown yourname .config/xfce4 -R ?
<keb> SiDi all the files and folders in there are owned.grouped by me
<psychic> keb u know anything abou swap?
<SiDi> keb, dunno then :P
<porter1> psychic, best to leave swap to itself
<psychic> i would but i installed it
<keb> psychic you shouldnt need to, but you can always do a swapoff and swapon
<psychic> so now i have to know
<porter1> install swap?
<psychic> well my ram is at 50% of 512 mgb and my swap is drained?
<psychic> no i need to know if i set swap up right
<porter1> did you install kubuntu the regular way?
<porter1> If you did, it should be working just fine
<keb> swap will be automatically freed up as you close programs
<keb> especially firefox
<keb> and each time you reboot
<mikubuntu> accckkk!!!  is flash sound not working 'everywhere', or just here on my box?
<SiDi> mikubuntu, kill pulse audio, remove flash/gnash, reinstall flash, and you're done
<mikubuntu> my sound was working fine yesterday, now all messed up, is anybody else experiencing any sound probs with youtube?
<mikubuntu> Sidi, so this has been going on today?
<SiDi> Did you upgrade to 9.04 or installed GNOME / Ubuntu / Kubuntu / KDE  / PulseAudio ?
<mikubuntu> i haven't done any upgrades
<mikubuntu> just updates
<SiDi> mikubuntu, under Ubuntu, Flash is known to have sound trouble with PulseAudio. And we don't use PulseAudio under Xubuntu :)
<SiDi> Show me the output of  "ps aux | grep pulse" please
<mikubuntu> k, hold on
<parents_> trying to set mplayer as the default dvd player so it starts up when I put in a movie, this is how far I have gotten and it's not working. I went into Settings>Removable Drives and Media>Mutilmedia tab then I set the comand for Video CD'/DVD's as this "/usr/bin/mplayer /cdrom" AND IT'S NOT WORKING!!!
<mikubuntu> 1001      6107  0.0  0.6  28480  3108 ?        Sl   Apr24   1:05 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --log-target=syslog
<mikubuntu> 1001      6110  0.0  0.3   5672  1572 ?        S    Apr24   0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<mikubuntu> 1001      9332  0.0  0.1   3008   776 pts/0    R+   20:44   0:00 grep pulse
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$
<SiDi> Okey, then the evil pulseaudio is running.
<SiDi> kill -9 6107 && kill -9 6110 will get rid of it.
<mikubuntu> aaaaahhhh, and how do we off his head
<mikubuntu> so i'm just doing a 'killall', or uninstall?
<SiDi> It's usually launched by totem, the video reader, and a few other GNOME apps that find it funny to read only GNOME's settings. You can remove pulseaudio from synaptic if you don't want this kind of trouble
<SiDi> Xubuntu will work fine without pulseaudio, and so should every app
<mikubuntu> this box actually running ubuntu, will it work fine as well?
<SiDi> mikubuntu, ahem
<SiDi> What i said was for xubuntu :P
<SiDi> Not for ubuntu
<SiDi> if you use ubuntu, then check for tutorials on how to get Flash to work with Pulseaudio
<mikubuntu> so i might not want to uninstall?
<SiDi> it's safer to keep pulse there, because many GNOME apps want it, and you'll have trouble at the next upgrade if you remove it
<mikubuntu> :(
<SiDi> :)
<mikubuntu> ok, but for this session, you say just do a killall -9 6107 && kill -9 6110 ?
<SiDi> kill -9 those two processes yeh
<SiDi> it'll shut pulseaudio down
<mikubuntu> will killall pulseaudio work?
<mykevelli> what directory do wallpaper images need to be moved into to select them in the Desktop Settings list?
<parents_> trying to set mplayer as the default dvd player so it starts up when I put in a movie, this is how far I have gotten and it's not working. I went into Settings>Removable Drives and Media>Mutilmedia tab then I set the comand for Video CD'/DVD's as this "/usr/bin/mplayer /cdrom" Anyone have a clue how to get this working?
<SiDi> parents_, isn't it "mplayer dvd://" ?
<SiDi> mykevelli, you have a '+' button there to add wallpapers :)
<SiDi> mykevelli, by default there's a .xml file somewhere in ~/.config/xfce4" that contains the wallpapers
<mykevelli> dangit.  im failing hardcore on the obvious stuff
<mykevelli> lol, thanks SiDi
<SiDi> mykevelli, you're welcome
<parents_> SiDi: I will try that
<mykevelli> I've noticed i get really slow internet speeds when i connect via wireless.  any ideas how I would troubleshoot that?
<SiDi> It's wireless, you know :P
<SiDi> put your router nearer, kick your neighboors from it, too
<saltmiser> what sort of wireless?
<mykevelli> SiDi, I mean really slow :/ i think the best i've ever gotten was about 75 kB/s
<mykevelli> saltmiser, what do you mean, what sort?  I think its 802.11B if thats what you mean
<SiDi> And with a wired connection ?
<SiDi> oh,  B is old
<SiDi> very limited bandwidth :P
<SiDi> go for G (or N)
<mykevelli> wired is about 750kB/s max
<mykevelli> and yeah I know the router is old but I get fine speeds on my windows box
<trece8> isn't wired 1000kB/s max?
<keb> is that both ways
<saltmiser> yeah
<saltmiser> so B is slow
<saltmiser> no matte rwhat
<saltmiser> haha
<mykevelli> well, i wont get higher than about 750 with my isp so upgrading isnt really high on my list at the moment.  not with a wedding coming up, anyways
<SiDi> mykevelli, does your router support 802.11g or n ?
<SiDi> almost everything supports g
<parents_> SiDi; that worked perfectly, you are a god! thank you very MUCH
<mykevelli> sadly no, its about 6 or 7 years old
<SiDi> parents_, i just opened my window and copy-pasted, replacing totem by mplayer :p
<parents_> yup it works, thanks a lot SiDi
<mikubuntu> sidi, i guess i don't know the right command to kill those pulseaudio processes
<parents_> isn't it "killall pulseaudio" wouldn't that take care of everything?
<mikubuntu> killall -9 6107 && kill -9 6110 didn't work
<SiDi> mikubuntu, they're probably coming back up on their own. some gnome apps will launch them if they dont find them
<SiDi> mikubuntu, join #ubuntu and ask there about flash+sound, there should be people with a tutorial under hand
<mikubuntu> i thought, but it din't work with killall pulseaudio
<mikubuntu> ok, i try ubuntu
<trece8> I still don't kwow what pulseaudio really is
<pcfreak30> could anyone help me with an issue with xmacro
<pcfreak30> it wont record
<pcfreak30> it gives
<pcfreak30> Server VendorRelease: 10600000
<pcfreak30> XRecord for server ":0.0" is version 1.13.
<pcfreak30> Press the key you want to use to end the application. This key can be any key,
<pcfreak30> as long as you don't need it while working with the remote display.
<pcfreak30> A good choice is Escape.
<pcfreak30> The chosen quit-key has the keycode: 9
<pcfreak30> XQueryPointer returned: 1
<pcfreak30> Got Start Of Data
<pcfreak30> Skipping...
<pcfreak30> d^C
<pcfreak30> derrick
<pcfreak30> and the output is blank...
<pcfreak30> and esc doent end it
<pcfreak30> escape = keycode 9
<pcfreak30> any help
<zerothis> is there a software solution for using an external installation on multiple machines. I've done this manually before. But configs get over written for each machine and I'm always having to waste time on recovery an changing the entire system over to the 'new' hardware. seems 2 me that a set of configs for each system could be stored and loaded when a machine was recognized and deleted for space if no longer needed.
<pcfreak30> sry, but u lost me
<pcfreak30> any help
<zerothis> pcfreak30: sorry, I've never used xmacro. but posting many line like that is considered rude. please use pastebin.com or use fewer lines. If we wait, someone might see our questions and know the answer.
<pcfreak30> k..
<pcfreak30> sry
<zerothis> np
<keb> zerothis did you look at diffmon?  it could be used after the first install on given hardware to archive the chagnes needed
<harej> Xubuntu is my favoritest! Thank you vero much!
<saltmiser> does xubuntu have samba capabilities out of the box?
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> saltmiser, The newest release does, yes.
<harej> Jaunty Jackalope!
<pcfreak30> ok, does anyone have any idea why xmacro  wont record. it worked in gnome. bugging out in xfce
<pcfreak30> i also tried a second keyboard
<pcfreak30> no go
<saltmiser> cody-somerville, how? :P
<cody-somerville> saltmiser, Applications > System > Remote File Systems
<saltmiser> oh wow
<saltmiser> ok thanks
<MTec007> Before upgrading to 9.04 I was using BitPim to access my cell phone, but now it seems like BitPim does not have the access to do so. My phone is listed in the available ports inside BitPim but I think that some file permissions have been altered during the upgrade. Does any one have any ideas for me to get this working again?
<keb> what device does BitPim use
<MTec007> I dont really know, keb
<keb> maybe add BitPim to the group that can write to the /dev/usb/* devices
<keb> there should be a way to do this with the graphical permission manager thingy
<keb> another way is to chmod o+w, but either way you need to find out which device it uses to talk to the phone
<MTec007> i dont know how to find that out
<MTec007> Also, xubuntu used to pop up a notifiaction bubble when i plugged my phone in telling me i can configure some kind of internet connection for my phone but now it doesnt (post 9.04)
<keb> BitPim should have a setup or prefs or config dialog
<zerothis> well, diffmon looks like a step up from manual. perhaps I can put a few scripts together and make a working system.
<MTec007> /dev/ttyACM0 appears when i plug my phone in
<keb> zerothis i know there was something better but i cant recall it at the moment :/
<keb> MTec007 do a ls -l on /dev/ttyACM0
<keb> er, ls -l /dev/ttyACM0
<keb> that will tell you who has permissions and what kind
<MTec007> well, post chmod o+w  crw-rw--w- 1 root dialout 166, 0 2009-04-26 22:00 /dev/ttyACM0
<keb> you'll want read permission as well
<keb> chmod o+rw
<keb> that is a security weakness but if it is a single user machine not a big worry
<MTec007> still not able to access the phone
<MTec007> this is just bizzare.
<keb> same error?
<MTec007> it was working perfectly fine before the upgrade.
<MTec007> what it says is it cant find my phone but my phone is listed in the available ports only after i plug it in.
<keb> type "dmesg" and see if it appears there
<keb> at the end of a long list of device messages
<MTec007> its there
<loren> how do I remove a directory in home?
<MTec007> [255218.200085] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7
<MTec007> [255218.361725] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<loren> I'm trying to get avg linux to work but it keeps saying I don't have permission now that I upgraded my system what should I do?
<MTec007> [255218.386504] cdc_acm 2-1:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<keb> loren open a terminal and type "rmdir name" where name is the directory name
<loren> o-k
<keb> hmm so it is actually on a usb device
<MTec007> im sorry i have got to go noe
<MTec007> now*
<MTec007> thank you for your time keb!
<loren> it didn't work it's in file system home avg
<keb> ok bye
<loren> I don't think I typed it right?
<keb> np
<loren> what's the right command?
<keb> looks like you are trying to remove a home directory for a user named avg
<loren> I believe so it's for avg antivirus for linux I can't get it to update?
<loren> it says I don't have permission since I upgraded my system
<MTec007> keb, i have more time than i thought i had so if you have any more ideas for me, that would be great;)
<keb> so you want to remove it or get it working?
<keb> oh yes, then remove and reinstall
<loren> either way works for me
<loren> I need it to know I have administrative privellges
<loren> should I remove the program?
<keb> MTec007 at this point you might try googling ubuntu bitpim 9.04
<keb> see if something changed
<keb> loren you could try uninstalling from Synaptic
<keb> yes go to System, Synaptic
<loren> I'll see if it's there
<loren> I removed it now how do I get it to work reinstall it?
<loren> It's not in Synaptic anymore
<keb> how did it get on there in the first place?
<loren> I installed it myself off of avg web site download
<keb> normally you dont need an antivirus for linux but it is useful to check email that might be going to other systems etc
<keb> yes download a fresh one and install
<loren> I like running it from time to time just to make sure something didn't get on my computer o-k I will
<keb> on Windows, avg doesnt work after an upgrade of Windows you have to reinstall avg
<loren> I'm using xubuntu
<keb> you can also try clamav it is quite a good virus scanner
<loren> they have a linux program now
<loren> I already have clamav
<loren> I like it
<keb> yes all the major antivirus vendors do
<loren> once you can find the right commands for terminal
<loren> I'm not good with terminal commands yet, I'm trying to learn
<loren> I'm going to avg web site to see if they have a newer program
<keb> there is a gui for clamav linux i think
<keb> didnt like it last time i looked
<loren> I just found the new version of avg for linux in deb
<loren> I'm downloading it now
<loren> http://free.avg.com/download?prd=afl
<loren> In case you would like it
<Sinister> anyone here have satilight for internet ?
<keb> thanks
<loren> your welcome
<Sinister> my videos play for 5 sec with no sound then freeze up anyone know why ?
<keb> flash videos ?
<keb> or all videos
<n2diy> I just did the three latest updates for 8.04, two of which were for Firefox, and now firefox won't fetch any pages, like it can't find the DNS servers?
<keb> if you go to a terminal and type "host www.google.de" does it gove you an ip address?
<keb> *give
<Sinister> well it seems thats its faffiene xine that dont play dragona plays
<Sinister> ww.l.google.com has address 74.125.159.104
<Sinister> www.l.google.com has address 74.125.159.147
<keb> Sinister : yeah i never found xine all that reliable a player.  did you try vlc ?
<Sinister> wont work either
<n2diy> my firefox problem was do to the panel telling me I needed to restart firefox, when actually I had to restart the box, all is well now.
<Sinister> kaffeine was all i used last few ears
<keb> cool
<uofm49426> hey anyone know if later on down the road will there be support for RS690M ati x1200
<uofm49426> for jaunty
<ricochet> hey guys i was wondering if there was any other good web browsers for xubuntu
<R1cochet> as opposed to what?
<ricochet> firefox
<R1cochet> i dunno
<R1cochet> there r others but i dont know which
<_Pete_> ricochet: opera
<forces> R1cochet, epiphany
<forces> konkeror
<forces> midori
<forces> w3m
<forces> links
<forces> !browsers
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<forces> !browsers | R1cochet
<ubottu> R1cochet: please see above
<ricochet> oh wow
<R1cochet> that was the wrong R1cochet
<Name141> How would I fix booting that Wubi messed up when I uninstalled it?
<Name141> I installed Jaunty Wubi, but windows still gives me the option to boot Xubuntu or XP during boot
<Name141> Uninstalled*
<Myrtti> have you asked in #ubuntu yet?
<Name141> Yeah, but no responce.
<Name141> It looks like I could remove C:\wubsomething.mbr = "Xubuntu" From Boot.INI ?
<Name141> under [operating systems]
<lexad> this version Ubuntu Netbook Remix if i install on my inspiron 1720 can i use wifi connection ?
<Kerio> hello everybody
<lexad> hi
<lexad> kerio
<lexad> can you help me with something ..?
<Kerio> think im gonna try xbuntu today :)
<Kerio> cleaned a harddrive in preperation
<Kerio> not really lexad :)
<Kerio> thx anyway
<lexad> this version Ubuntu Netbook Remix if i install on my inspiron 1720 can i use wirelles connection ?
<Kerio> aha
<lexad> do you know something about ...this ...
<Kerio> if i can help you with omething?
<lexad> well ..i never instal yet ..
<Kerio> not really lexad
<lexad> but i want to instal ..
<lexad> i'm new with linux
<Kerio> using windows on it know?
<lexad> now ..ys ....
<Kerio> you got partitions fixed up?
<lexad> but i want to know ..if that version have some drivers included ....
<lexad> not ..yet ..i need a second connect for second HDD
<lexad> *connector
<Kerio> allright, in that cause you should definately try it
<Kerio> grub will allow you to boot into windows as weel
<Kerio> well
<lexad> ok ..and if i install ...so my wirelles connection shoul it work right .?
<Darkflare> Hi, Whats the best way to configure a usb hard drive in kubuntu so that i can mount it on plugging in?
<lexad> *should
<Darkflare> (i realise there are several methods fstab//file manager//)
<Kerio> i dont really know lexad. im not an experienced linux user :)
<lexad> lol ....what OS you use then ...?
<Kerio> just trying to kill some time here at work
<Darkflare> lexad what wireless card do you have?
<lexad> oh ..
<lexad> i'm beginer too ..
<Kerio> i use linux on my server in the living room
<Kerio> but main system = xp
<lexad> w8 i tell you ...just w8
<Kerio> gonna experiment with xubuntu on that
<Kerio> gotta get a drive ready though
<Kerio> main system that is
<Darkflare> yar, why not dual boot?
<Kerio> im going to use dual boot
<lexad> Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN MiniCard
<lexad> i have  a inspiron 1720
<Kerio> but i wanna back upp my data on the drive i plan to resize with gpart
<Darkflare>  lexad have you tried using xubuntu the live cd?
<lexad> no ..
<lexad> i'm beginer ..with linux
<lexad> for the moment home i use os: win vista
<Darkflare> Okie, well download the xubuntu live cd. Burn it and then run it. With the live cd you dont write any files to the hard drive
<lexad> but i want to install on the secont HDD the Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<Kerio> lexad
<lexad> ya
<Kerio> you can try livecd version first
<Kerio> then install it if you're still curious
<lexad> live cd for Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<Kerio> you prolly can test if the wifi driver works in livecd-mode
<lexad> and if is not work ..? lol ..
<lexad> they must be some driver's ..
<Kerio> if you got a problem you can always try to fix it!
<Kerio> or go back to using windows
<Kerio> your choice
<Darkflare> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR#The%20Easy%20(recommended)%20way
<Darkflare> with regards to wireless drivers, if it doesnt work out of the box you can try and use your windows drivers using ndiswrapper
<lexad> well ..i keep the win ...but i want to install on the second HDD the Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<lexad> by the way what is the best partition for ..linux ?
<Darkflare> buggers, i came here for help, not to help others lol
<lexad> ?
<Kerio> best way?
<Kerio> best way is prolly to use one of the ext file systems
<Kerio> which you can set up with gparted thats included with linux
<Kerio> ubuntu
<Kerio> sry
<Kerio> linux is the kernel.. i know i know :)
<Darkflare> if your second hard drive you plan to install onto is empty, then you can install using the live cd, and use a guided partitioning system
<Darkflare> that way you dont need to worry about specifying the file system yourself
<lexad> yes it's empty ..i want to use only for linux
<Kerio> yes, but it might use up all the space though
<Kerio> but you can use custom mode with gparted
<tuna-fish> I'm having a weird printing problem. Every time I try to print something, the printer just asks for "US Letter". This is a problem 'cos I have never seen such a type of paper. the dialogs for the programs I try to print in have the paper type grayed out, and the System/printing dialog has the paper size set to A4. Help?
<Kerio> thing is that linux can read ntfs file system
<lexad> and after i install on the second HDD in linux i can see the windows partition ..?
<Darkflare> lexad yes you can
<Kerio> but windows wont be able to read the varuious linux file systems
<lexad> nice ..
<lexad> after i install i want to use this on linux http://www.winehq.org/
<TheSheep> !ext3 | Kerio
<ubottu> Kerio: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Kerio> aha!
<Kerio> nice :)
<Kerio> didn'tknow that
<Darkflare> TheSheep do you know about how to automount usb hard drives?
<TheSheep> Darkflare: they should automount by default
<Kerio> does it work with ext3 as well?
<TheSheep> Darkflare: it's set in the volume manager setttings
<Kerio> said ext2 on the url
<TheSheep> Kerio: ext3 is backward-compatible with ext2
<Kerio> marvelous :)
<TheSheep> Kerio: you can mount it as ext2
<Kerio> ext4 new in 9.04 - right?
<ablomen> tuna-fish, letter is the default format in the US, if you install the english version it sets that as default, in most applications you can change this, in abiword its file=>page setup, and in open office its file=>printer settings, other applications have other places where you set this
<Kerio> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<TheSheep> Kerio: yes, and it has some optional features that are not backward-compatible with ext2and ext3, unfortunately
<Kerio> ah, kk
<ablomen> (most of the time, look for page-setup)
<Darkflare> TheSheep: I've done some tinkering, should i remove the entries in the fstab regarding the usb hard drive, and unplug and then plug back in to let it auto configure?
<Kerio> ! kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Kerio> what a convinient bot!
<TheSheep> Darkflare: may work, I'm not familiar with how it's done exactly though, so can't help here
<Kerio> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<TheSheep> !botabuse | Kerio
<ubottu> Kerio: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Kerio> okok, sorry
<tuna-fish> ab1omen: that much I know. The problem is, I have set everything that has not been grayed out to A4, and it STILL says "insert US LETTER" on the printer when I try to print something.
<tuna-fish> even the test page
<Kerio> theseep, have you tried 9.04 yet?
<Darkflare> This is a bit of a rookie question, but im running xubuntu on an old laptop, and want to speed it up as much as possible. In windows i'd uninstall the programs that where never used etc, are there any tweaks i can use for xubuntu? im already using xfce
<TheSheep> Darkflare: you can for example uninstall cups if you are not using any printers
<tuna-fish> and the bluetooth stuff if you have no bluetooth devices
<TheSheep> Darkflare: also check the 'autostarted applications' in settings
<tuna-fish> also, pulseaudio is such a resource hog. removing it can help a lot
<Darkflare> Gotcha TheSheep, thanks looks like a good starting point
<TheSheep> Darkflare: and you may save some memory y disabling 'start gnome services' checkbox in session settings
<tuna-fish> (but that makes starting gnome programs slower)
<TheSheep> tuna-fish: xubuntu is pulseaudio-free, fortunately
<tuna-fish> good, I wasn't sure
<Darkflare> hmm gnome applications are thinks like office and what not?
<Darkflare> are there specific xfce applications?
<tuna-fish> not really, but the difference is "standard gtkN+ application" and "gnome application"
<TheSheep> Darkflare: pidgin, rhythmbox, totem <-- gnome apps
<Darkflare> hmm so the only difference would be they start up slower? but in the end they would run at the same speed, its just the initial starting that would be slow
<tuna-fish> yes
<Kerio> are there any commands i can use that display the gfx in terminal?
<tuna-fish> and usually only for the first time they start
<tuna-fish> Kerio: elaborate, I didn't understand the question
<Darkflare> superb, thanks
<TheSheep> Darkflare: the point is, xfce can load some of the gnome libraries at startup. this makes the apps start faster, because they don't have to load them, but it takes mamory no matter whether you use them or not. but if you use them, they will load and take the memory anyways
<TheSheep> Kerio: sl
<Kerio> im not quite sure what gfx card i have on a system
<Kerio> sl?
<Darkflare> Thesheep thanks it sounds like disabling it is the way to go
<lexad> anyone can give me a link with live ubuntu cd ...pls. .
<Kerio> and im having problems with right driver
<Kerio> using a custom kernel as well
<tuna-fish> lspci | grep VGA
<TheSheep> !download | lexad
<ubottu> lexad: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<div0-work> Hello all! how to install tcsh?
<TheSheep> div0-work: system->synaptic
<TheSheep> div0-work: then search for tcsh and install it
<tuna-fish> oh, sorry
<lexad> ubottu i need de live version ..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<div0-work> thanks! :)
<tuna-fish> Kerio: lspci | grep VGA
<TheSheep> div0-work: alternatively, open terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install tcsh'
<Kerio> thx tuna
<Kerio> worked perfectly :)
<tuna-fish> k
<Kerio> using i custom kernel for that system
<Kerio> didn't have problems before with the gfx drifers
<Kerio> forced to very low resolution now
<Darkflare> brb gonna reboot
<Kerio> the resultion even prevent me from getting to the hardware meny know
<div0-work> TheSheep, apt-get says: Could not find package tcsh
<lexad> kerio do you have some live cd link for me please ..
<Kerio> lexad
<Kerio> just download ubntu cd you planning on using
<Kerio> works as livecd
<Kerio> the ubntu version u plan on using
<div0-work> for tcsh no suitable repositories?
<lexad> and i hope do not delete my windows. .
<Kerio> lexad
<Kerio> grub will be able to boot into windows as well
<lexad> ook ..10x i will try when i go home ..
<Kerio> if you're not pleased with grub you can always write iv over to windows boot manager
<Kerio> with the fix mbr command
<tuna-fish> re: my printing woes. I changed the locale to danish. No dialog I could found says "Us Letter" anymore. yet, when I try to print, the printer happily asks for it
<demon_> hey i cant play movies with movie player when i have turned on my compositor
<darkflare5000> guys i need some serious help... how do i get to a terminal using grub command line paramaters?
<darkflare5000> anyone knoe hpe to boot into fail safe from grub command line?
<darkflare5000> (sorry writing from my phone)
<tuna-fish> hmm
<tuna-fish> wait a sec
<darkflare5000> okays
<TheSheep> !info tcsh | div0-work
<ubottu> div0-work: tcsh (source: tcsh): TENEX C Shell, an enhanced version of Berkeley csh. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14.00-7ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 341 kB, installed size 716 kB
<tuna-fish> add single to kernel command line
<tuna-fish> so, whatever you are booting + single
<tuna-fish> (for single user mode)
<div0-work> TheSheep, ubottu thanks for the help! just updated the repository
<darkflare5000> tuna-fish trying now thanks
<div0-work> everything is ok :)
<darkflare5000> my kernal line looks like this
<darkflare5000> numbers ro quiet splash single
<darkflare5000> correct?
<tuna-fish> hmm
<tuna-fish> actually, i'd just remove anything but single from there, honestly
<tuna-fish> none of those are hw-related
<Kerio> i see now that i have various xorg.config files
<Kerio> how do i define which one to use?
<darkflare5000> whats the default root password?
<darkflare5000> for a shell prompt
<Kerio> isn't that deactivated?
<TheSheep> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<demon_> can any body tell me why i cant watch any video when my compositor is enabled
<Kerio> try sudo su
<demon_> knome, are ya here mate
<darkflare5000> it says give root password for maintenance
<demon_> darkflare5000,  try your log in password
<Kerio> darkflare5000 try sudo and then your command
<Kerio> it will then prompt you for your pass
<TheSheep> Kerio: he's not at a terminal
<darkflare5000> im in the recovery menu
<Kerio> ag ok
<darkflare5000>  trying to drop to root shell prompt
<TheSheep> darkflare5000: alt+f2 doesn't work?
<TheSheep> darkflare5000: you booted from the cd?
<darkflare5000> no sorry let me start again
<darkflare5000> im talking from my phone, i cant boot as i edited the network interfaces wrong and now it has an issue with nfs, but that i know how to fix. im trying to get a shell so i can fix it, but need to edit the grub parameters to get to a shell
<darkflare5000> the kernal parameter single got me to the recovery menu
<darkflare5000> but the root shell option was asking for a password, and my password didnt work
<darkflare5000> woo
<darkflare5000> im.in
<TheSheep> it shouldn't be asking for password :/
<darkflare5000> nevermind
<demon_> can any body tell me why i cant watch any video when my compositor is enabled
<demon_> help
<TheSheep> demon_: because the player uses hardware acceleration, and your graphics card decided to not display the overlays for soem reason, or to display it on another screen
<TheSheep> demon_: 'display fill screen overlays directly' option may help
<demon_> nope
<demon_> but i havent installed drivers for my graphic card yet
<demon_> :)
<demon_> is this a problem
<demon_> :)
<darkflare5000> hell yea, got it working again
<BSE> demon: it may be problem :DD
<Darkflare> wow what a mission.
<Darkflare> my usb hardrive isnt auto mounting what am i doing wrong? it appears in the fdisk -l
<Darkflare> and in removeable drives and media, ive selected all the removable storage options
<Darkflare> and in the file manager ive enabled volume management
<Darkflare> and the hard drive definatly isnt mounted, i checked in mount
<Darkflare> arg this is so frustrating apparently it should just work
<Darkflare> but it does not
<Darkflare> the hard drive appears in the lsusb
<Darkflare> but wont auto mount
<DiecastMessiah> Hailz all
<DiecastMessiah> I really need some help.... I cannot allow a file to run anymore
<DiecastMessiah> like iourbanterror.i386
<_Pete_> "allow a file to run" ?
<DiecastMessiah> thinks it is a Dos Font file.... and no options to make Ex_able
<DiecastMessiah> i cannot spell to save my life sorry
<DiecastMessiah> i go to properties, and not like the option is gray it not even there anymore
<_Pete_> you mean you try to launch iourbanterror.i386 and it doesn't work?
<DiecastMessiah> to make Exaq__able
<DiecastMessiah> yeah permission is not allowed
<_Pete_> check ut dir is owned by you and iourbanterror.i386 has +x permission
<DiecastMessiah> i could .. but today i cannot
<DiecastMessiah> Drwx--------
<DiecastMessiah> the iourbanterror file is -rw-r--r--
<_Pete_> it should have x too
<_Pete_> chmod a+x iourbanterror.i386
<DiecastMessiah> yeah but i cannot do the right click and make it
<_Pete_> in cmdline
<_Pete_> dont know about right clicks
<DiecastMessiah> well normall i could put in a checkmark and make it exatuable
<DiecastMessiah> but thanks tring now
<div0> hello! how to fixed screen resolution? Settings -> Display max 1360x768, but i want 1280x1024
<DiecastMessiah> Thanks _Pete_ got it going again
<DiecastMessiah> Div0 nvidia ?? and using widescreen ?
<div0> DiecastMessiah, intel, and no widescreen...
<div0> monitor 19''
<DiecastMessiah> No idea here then sorry... have to wait for the smarter ones then me LOL
<div0> DiecastMessiah, anyway thanks!
<DiecastMessiah> just a newbie... but i have to fight and learn as i go ... could help ya out if was the same setup as me
<DiecastMessiah> Np later
<Darkflare> whats a good linux alternative to office (word and excel) for a low spec computer running xubuntu?
<Darkflare> by low spec im talking 256 ram i think
<ablomen> abiword and gnumeric are light, and i think they can handle .doc and .xls
<ablomen> they should be installed by default btw
<Darkflare> yea they are, but i was looking for something potencially better?
<ablomen> well koffice and open office are the only ones i know, but open office is heavy and koffice has a K in front of it, so it needs a lot of kde libs etc
<Darkflare> yea, hmm thanks, nevermind
<Darkflare> i'll see what abi word is like
<Myrtti> Darkflare: google docs
<Darkflare> google docs is an interesting alternative, but its not functional enough is it?
<Darkflare> thanks anyway Myritti
<Myrtti> Darkflare: considering that you don't, by most standards, have functional computer with 256 RAM... ;—)
<Darkflare> lol its functioning pretty well =P playing music and everything lol
<BSE> I was using OOo on my old laptop with 256megs of RAM, and WinXP ... well.. If it was the only big software running, it was running pretty good
<Darkflare> this laptop dual boots with win xp
<Darkflare> its "useable"
<Darkflare> if you dont mind making a cup of tea everytime you open a new app..
<BSE> I was talking about OOo - once you opened it, it was good
<BSE> of course, it took time
<Darkflare> ah gotcha, ive got ms office installed on the xp partition, and its not good lol
<BSE> hmm
<BSE> which version?
<Darkflare> 2003
<BSE> 2003 MSO were tbh faster then OOo
<BSE> hm, strange
<Darkflare> really? wow
<BSE> maybe because MSO soft is not so memory heavy [word has like 10megs in ram]
<Hetor> how to set nautilus as my default file manager?
<Darkflare> cheers for the info BSE ive gotta run, c ua
<Darkflare> *bye bye
<BSE> bye DF
<dodimar> need some help here... trying to share a folder on a xubuntu vm.. but when I try to access it on my host (windows xp).. it can't open the folder, network access is denied..
<_Pete_> check xp firewall
<_Pete_> .. I assume share folder = samba on xubuntu :)
<dodimar> yup.. share through samba... I checked firewall.. still can't access the folder..
<Kerio> how do i choose what driver to use for graphic card?
<Kerio> dodimar
<Kerio> are you the owner of the folder
<dodimar> how should file permissions be on the folder?
<dodimar> ??
<J_Litewski> i have a problem... how do i fix initrd?
<J_Litewski> it's trying to rebuild a kernel that i removed
<J_Litewski> well, i tricked it for now
<Xbert> hi
<tingle> hi, since i installed 9.04 my mediakeys on my notebook dont work anymore by default.. could someone point out what i should do?
<J_Litewski> tingle, you have a dell?
<tingle> J_Litewski: nope HP
<Xbert> how do it set compiz to be the default in 9.04 /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc isn't there anymore ?
<J_Litewski> tingle, ah, i had the same problem with my dell, i just went into synaptics and searched dell
<J_Litewski> installed a couple of things for my lappy and now i get all my function keys minus sound
<tingle> J_Litewski: might give it a try with HP
<tingle> J_Litewski: so you still dont have sound control?
<tingle> J_Litewski: thats what its all about for me ;x
<J_Litewski> tingle, nope, but my sound ins't a mediakey eighter
<tingle> J_Litewski: ah mkay
<tingle> J_Litewski: well tahnks for you awnser.. to bad there doesnt really seem to be a multimedia key support for hewlett packet though
<J_Litewski> but all your other keys work?
<tingle> J_Litewski: yeah
<J_Litewski> hmm...
<J_Litewski> but, i tricked initrd into thinking that my custom kernel is still there
<J_Litewski> i lust linked the 2.6.28 folder
<EdgEy-> hello, does anyone know if there is a way to use my numpad as keyboard shortcuts in xfce?
<EdgEy-> i can bind "alt+a" for example, or numpad - +, just not the numbers or decimal etc, i don't use the numpad to type and would like to use it for my media player
<EdgEy-> if i bind them nothing happens when i press the shortcut
<JPohlmann> EdgEy-: Mind to file a bug against xfce4-settings on bugs.xfce.org?
<EdgEy-> will do
<JPohlmann> EdgEy-: Cool, thanks.
<ablomen> EdgEy-, and while that isnt fixed, you can use xbindkeys (install xbindkeys-config too), this should be able to do it (though with a bit more work)
<EdgEy-> i'll give it a look, thanks
<EdgEy-> i'll fiddle a bit and see which keys i can/can't bind, just searching to see if there is already a report
<gorgut> bah. Has anyone had any problems with Mono running high CPU?
<TheSheep> gorgut: no, it's very easy to make it use lots of CPU, actually you don't even have to do anything, it uses lots of CPU by default
<gorgut> TheSheep, hrm. Mono keeps starting when I reboot. I can kill it no problem, but how would I go about making sure it doesn't start at boot?
<TheSheep> gorgut: see autostarted applications, maybe one of them uses mono?
<gorgut> TheSheep, Well, whenever I installed Tomboy notes, it had to install mono to satisfy dependencies
<TheSheep> gorgut: that's because Tomboy is written in mono
<gorgut> TheSheep, But, I didn't have this problem in Intrepid. As a matter of fact, if I kill the mono process, Tomboy seems to still run fine
<TheSheep> maybe it's another mono application that hogs your cpu?
<gorgut> hrm. not sure. Htop shows it as /usr/bin/mono --debut
<gorgut> *debug
<gorgut> i killed it... everything seems normal
<gorgut> The only things under Autostarted Apps are Network manager (not mono), CheckGmail (which I think is python), tilda (which isn't mono), and Compiz (obviously not mono)
<TheSheep> gorgut: save your session on next logout (with that mono killed
<TheSheep> gorgut: should keep it dead
<TheSheep> gorgut: alternatively, delete saved sessions in ~/.cache/sessions
<gorgut> TheSheep, hasn't worked yet. Heh. I've done this about 3 times this morning
<gorgut> TheSheep, nothing suspect in rcconf either :(
<Pres-Gas> Good morrow
<Slonkie> Anybody know if it's a possibility to get an interface for unrar and use it as default instead of the default in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> unrar is a command line utility. I don't think there is a GUI for it. You could write a script, though
<Slonkie> ah, in 30 years i may be advanced enough to do that!
<Slonkie> Know of an application with gui which can unrar several rar packages which is packed like part1.rar, part2.rar and so on?
<zelhar> hello
<Slonkie> !HI | zelhar
<ubottu> zelhar: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<zelhar> I accidently closed and destroyed my xfce panels. How to I restore the default panels ?
<zelhar> no clues ?
<ablomen> zelhar, alt+f2 xfce4-panel
<ablomen> oh and if its in the settings
<Slonkie> That'll only restore the panel
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<zelhar> yes but I need the default panel
<zelhar> I tryied to configure the panles and ended up sestroying them
<charlie-tca> zelhar: that explains how to restore them to defaults
<zelhar> I just have a blank floating panel
<charlie-tca> delete what it tells on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels then
<zelhar> which links explains ?
<willd> I upgraded from intrepid to jaunty and lost wireless. Any ideas?
<charlie-tca> Slonkie: right-click in Thunar , create archive to make the file, etc
<Slonkie> ehm...
<Slonkie> What do you mean by create archive? What i wan't is to unpack 1 file which is packed in several rar files
<charlie-tca> right-click it, expand archive, then select and expand until you hit it, then hilight that file and select unpack "just this file"
<charlie-tca> Oh, crap, probably that's wrong
<Slonkie> I'm pretty sure i've tried everything possible with the default one
<charlie-tca> I think you will need to use the command to unrar, since it has to do several files at once
<charlie-tca> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<tobias|> Apologies for the potentially dumb question, but when I try to open a link from Evolution it seems to think that I want it open in Firefox
<tobias|> Despite my preferred application set as "Opera"
<vidd> tobias|, did you set evolution use opera too?
<tobias|> It doesn't appear to /have/ that option
<vidd> let me install it...one moment
<tobias|> Sorry for the trouble
<vidd> no trouble
<vidd> i just thought i had it installed already =]
<tobias|> Ah, I see =]
<vidd> ah...work is sending me on a install....ill be back later sorry
<tobias|> Not a problem =]
<ron_o> 9.04... working so far with very few problems.
<ron_o> I decided to upgrade only because I needed hdmi sound to work, but haven't checked that one out yet.
<Ruadh> Hi all
<waan> I'm trying to install apache2.2 but it says the package is not available, but is referred to by another package
<waan> does this mean I need to add in more software repositorys?
<vidd> waan, no...just that that is not the proper name for the app
<charlie-tca> It means you should use synaptic package manager. It will have the right package name
<vidd> waan, if you just type apache instead of apache2.2 you should get what you expect
<waan> vidd: I'm using ssh so do I need to use aptitude instead?
<waan> or just plain apache
<charlie-tca> !apache2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2
<charlie-tca> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<waan> vidd:Yeah apache was the same, apache2 did the trick I probably should have tried that first
<waan> Thanks for your help
<saketh_> are there any good ways to speed up xubuntu jaunty?
<saketh_> anyone?
<TheSheep> saketh_: only by limiting functionality, all the non-limiting ways are already used by default :)
<saketh_> i dont really mind limiting functionality a bit
<TheSheep> for example, if you don't use printers, you can uninstall cups
<saketh_> like exchanging firefox for another browser or something
<TheSheep> that you can do too
<saketh_> ok!
<TheSheep> !browsers | saketh_
<ubottu> saketh_: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<saketh_> thanx!
<saketh_> i gotta go
<saketh_> bye!
<beezle> quit
<EdgEy> hmm
<basajaun> hi all
<vidd> !hello | basajaun
<ubottu> basajaun: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<J_Litewski> TheSheep, will i screw up my computer if i remove the bluetooth support?
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: no
<J_Litewski> ok, cool
<jasonm> i am unable to restart x with ctrl alt backspace on 9.04. any ideas?
<TheSheep> jasonm: it's disabled in the default X config
<TheSheep> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgCtrlAltBackspace
<jasonm> TheSheep, awsome thanks for the help
<ball> Anyone else have problems with screen modes in Jaunty?
<ball> Mine is firing up in 1280x960, which is inappropriate for my display.
<ball> ...even if I change it in the settings manager
<FiveAcres> I am getting 1280 x 800 in both ubuntu (gnome) and xubuntu on my Lenovo Ideapad Y510.
<ball> FiveAcres: that's three of us then
<ball> What display adaptor?
<artistxe> hey. in Ubuntu 8.10 I am trying to locate the hosts file  (looked in /etc dir first . can someone tell me where ? (did several different methods of searching for it as well
<ball> artistxe: should be in /etc
<ball> artistxe: did you make one?
<artistxe> ball. nope.
<ball> artistxe: try making one
<artistxe> ball : editing one I found
<ball> I'll be back shortly
<artistxe> oh. well, the question really is. etc is where it belongs ?
<charlie-tca> It should be /etc/hosts
<artistxe> charlie-tca, I know. it is not.
<charlie-tca> That is where it belongs. /etc
<charlie-tca> I thought it is created by default with 127.0.0.1 in it
<BSE> artistxe: and by locate you found nothing?
<artistxe> wait. I was looking for a directory , not a file.
<charlie-tca> It is a file. plain text
<artistxe> everywhere I read said it was in /etc/hosts/
<artistxe> so of course I was looking for a dir.
<artistxe> n/m . thanks
<artistxe> \:)
<charlie-tca> understandable that you would look for a directory.
<artistxe> charlie-tca, that one line means alot
<charlie-tca> I know
<basajaun> hi
<basajaun> hi charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello, basajaun
<basajaun> is there a list of module errors and what they mean anywhere charlie-tca ?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I stay away from modules if I can.
<basajaun> have googled in vain
<charlie-tca> What module is it?
<basajaun> lol
<basajaun> Installed 9.04 and getting couple of errors referring to modules
<basajaun> modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-generic/modules.dep No such file or directory
<charlie-tca> Googgled the error itself and got nothing, huh?
<charlie-tca> that looks like a linux kernel error
<J_Litewski> basajaun, did it say 2.6.28-11-generic, or just 2.6.28-generic?
<charlie-tca> Are you using removable drives?
<basajaun> well I only get to one page I have contributed to a bug report page but meanwhile I would love to know
<basajaun> I m using removable drives
<charlie-tca> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130755
<charlie-tca> Are you getting that on startup?
<basajaun> yes
<charlie-tca> Take a look at bug 347034
<charlie-tca> bug 347034
<basajaun> well i suppose patience will further everything seems to work quite well
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/347034
<charlie-tca> robot is broken again, I guess
<basajaun> The last  entries on bug 347034 are from me lol charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> I see.
<charlie-tca> I don't know if this will help you:
<charlie-tca> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/modprobe-fatal-could-not-load-libmodules...modules.dep-335214/
<basajaun> charlie-tca,  youn are a mine of wisdom I unfortunately vaguely                     0.
<basajaun>  understand that page
<charlie-tca> Hmmm, me too
<Barbatrix> hello... I've got a question about xubuntu 8.04 and the xfce version (4.4.2)
<charlie-tca> !question | Barbatrix
<ubottu> Barbatrix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<basajaun> I prefer to stay away from tinckering with that anyway I have to go thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Sorry, basajaun
<Barbatrix> allright, here goes,
<Barbatrix> is it possible to change to the xfce 4.4.3 or somewhere in which Thunar bug 2502 is fixed?
<basajaun> don be sorry charlie-tca  and talk soon
<basajaun> bye all
<Barbatrix> bye
<Barbatrix> (at least I guess in xfce 4.4.3 this bug's fixed)
<theuser1_> how to add this repository http://svn.inspircd.org/index.py/ ?
<Barbatrix> ok, again in one line :]
<charlie-tca> I can't find bug 2502
<charlie-tca> How about a little more explanation on that?
<Barbatrix> is it possible to change the desktop version of Xubuntu 8.04 (currently 4.4.2) to a version, where Thunar bug 2502 is fixed?
<Barbatrix> well
<Barbatrix> this is a long-known bug, where Thunar freezes, if you activate 'hidden files' - along with tree view - and then deactivate hidden files again
<Barbatrix> the bug's been fixed in 11/2008
<Barbatrix> but not transferred into 8.04
<Barbatrix> I suppose, that maybe xfce 4.4.3 has this fix included, but I don't know
<charlie-tca> I have never experienced it. You can upgrade to xfce 4.6 using a ppa
<Barbatrix> a ppa?
<charlie-tca> but it is not supported by xubuntu, only by xfce
<charlie-tca> Get it here: https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa . File the bugs against it on http://bugzilla.xfce.org/ .
<charlie-tca> Follow the instructions to add it to your sources: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories
<charlie-tca> Install it in a tty using ctrl+alt+f2, log in, type "sudo apt-get update", hit enter. When that finishes, type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", hit enter. Restart your computer, if it doesn't work, run the upgrade again.
<charlie-tca> That should contain the bug fix.
<Barbatrix> will this upgrade the whole distro?
<charlie-tca> The whole xfce part
<Barbatrix> ah ok, thank you for the hint!
<charlie-tca> Good luck
<Barbatrix> how likely is it to break the system, with compiz-fusion installed?
<Barbatrix> (and ati prop drivers)
<charlie-tca> I don't know, honestly. I haven't seen reports on it breaking Hardy, but I haven't seen too many try it either
<Barbatrix> :]
<Barbatrix> well, perhaps I'll try...
<J_Litewski> where exactly is the trash located at on the HDD
<J_Litewski> i'm trying to make a script that automajikly empty the trash
<Barbatrix> the bug I'm talking about exists at least since 7.04 and has been know for some time (on bugzilla). How could I attract the dev's of Xubuntu to this issue, so they mabe include the fix for the LTS version?
<Barbatrix> "/home/Trash-0" ?
<Barbatrix> it's owned by root, though, so your script needs root access J_Litewski
<Barbatrix> charlie-tca, do you think it's possible to talk the dev's into including the mentioned fix for Thunar into 8.04 LTS?
<charlie-tca> Barbatrix: is there a bug in launchpad for it?
<charlie-tca> If not, please file one.
<Barbatrix> http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2502
<Barbatrix> here it is
<charlie-tca> I'll talk to them and try to get it backported to hardy.
<Barbatrix> hey, that would be great!
<Barbatrix> how will I know if you've been successful?
<charlie-tca> We're doing an intro to xubuntu in #ubuntu-classroom in 15 minutes, so I'll work on it after that.
<knome> yeah, everybody join and come to cheer us ;)
<Barbatrix> well, well :]
<Barbatrix> I've gotta go to bed now... any chance to keep up with the results on the matter?
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/293839 will be opened again. You can keep on eye on it
<Barbatrix> okaydokey :)
<Barbatrix> Many thanks
<charlie-tca> sure
<Barbatrix> I'll switch to horizontal mode now...
<Barbatrix> good night!
<J_Litewski> is there a quicker way to download the source of ubuntu's 2.6.28-11 kernel?
<J_Litewski> i'm using git now
<J_Litewski> or is git my best bet
<J_Litewski> ??
<filosofico> hi
<basajaun> back
<basajaun> charlie-tca,  ?
<charlie-tca> Intro to Xubuntu is in #ubuntu-classroom right now
<basajaun> what should the boot file contain
<basajaun> k
<Russak> Hello, is there a way to install xubuntu without getting the extra applications? I already have Ubuntu 9.04 installed and would like to try it out, but don't need the extra apps (abiword, gnumeric, thunderbird)
<cody-somerville> Russak, Install just xfce packages
<Russak> okay.
<basajaun> bye
<WikiZ> What app would anyone recommend for running vnc server on xubuntu
<charlie-tca> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<WikiZ> its just locally, i dont wanna tunnel it
<charlie-tca> Now, if I could remember the server name?
<WikiZ> that would be awsome
<charlie-tca> !vinegre
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vinegre
<knome> !vinagre
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vinagre
<charlie-tca> !vino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino
<charlie-tca> Maybe vino
<knome> d'oh
<charlie-tca> WikiZ: look at vino
<WikiZ> rhanks
<WikiZ> thanks
<WikiZ> charlie-tca found, configured, but cant connect to it
<rgl> WikiZ, vino only works if there is a user logging in at the desktop.
<WikiZ> its already logged in
<rgl> ah so it should have worked :/
<WikiZ> using winblows client tho
<WikiZ> but should work
<rgl> try using remote desktop in the same desktop
<rgl> (eg connect to localhost to see if its working there)
<WikiZ> nope, dosent work
<mykevelli> if im in terminal and my pwd is /home/username why would i not be able to cd to the desktop directory?
<charlie-tca> mykevelli: you should be able to using cd Desktop
<charlie-tca> It is case sensitive, and you can not use the leading "/"
<mykevelli> bah
<mykevelli> im an idiot
<mykevelli> didnt realize Desktop was case-sensitive
<charlie-tca> Nah, just probably forgot?
<mykevelli> yeah, we'll go with i just forgot
<charlie-tca> ;)
<mykevelli> another question, actually.  im trying to make this sort of windows-esque so my girlfriend can use it too.  so i put the top panel at the bottom, deleted the one that was down there, and would like to have the open windows showing up on what is now my bottom panel (so it looks similar to windows)
<mykevelli> I added the Task List to the bottom panel but it doesnt seem to be working correctly
<mykevelli> i have one item in the list (a firefox window) and another one that says Untitled Window
<mykevelli> and it doesnt update
<charlie-tca> Did you restart/log out/log in?
<mykevelli> i have not yet.  is that what I need to do?
<charlie-tca> Probably. It is a change to the user configurations, usually requires at least log out/login
<mykevelli> ahh i see
<mykevelli> thanks :)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<WikiZ> the meny and window bar just dissapeared after a reboot
<charlie-tca> hmmm,
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<J_Litewski> WikiZ, is there still a bar?
<J_Litewski> err panel?
<friartuck> which packages needed for evolution+exchange?
<lukinfore> hi
<lukinfore> 2nd try
#xubuntu 2009-04-28
<WikiZ> charlie-tca that did the trick, thanks :)
<WikiZ> but no vnc working :(
<lukinfore> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=367663 was that been fixed?
<charlie-tca> friartuck: there are many.
<charlie-tca> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<charlie-tca> !info evolution
<ubottu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2138 kB, installed size 6424 kB
<friartuck> charlie-tca yes, there's some obvious ones in suggested, but I don't think I need all suggested
<J_Litewski> IKm8ghasHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHTQA  4HHMMMMC7808PP[/8777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777788*u444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444445TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT,PDHFNB ,M060/6*
<J_Litewski> STUPID PIGGIE
<J_Litewski> and caps :?
<lukinfore> lol, answer accepted
<J_Litewski> not a good idea
<charlie-tca> lukinfore: according to that report, yes
<charlie-tca> J_Litewski: you let a pig walk on the keyboard?
<J_Litewski> disregard that guinea pig post
<lukinfore> well according to recent post it raising again
<lukinfore> *last post
<J_Litewski> at least he didn't end my kernel compile :)
<lukinfore> and according to mine current gdmap state
<J_Litewski> now, to wait 2 hours for it to finish
<charlie-tca> I wouldn't let that one type anymore ;)
<charlie-tca> He ain't even as good as the cat!
<WikiZ> is there any firewall after fresh xubuntu install?
<charlie-tca> shouldn't be, since no ports are opened
<WikiZ> how do i open?
<charlie-tca> Usually automatic as you install apps that need them.
<charlie-tca> When you set up email, it opens ports 110 and 25
<charlie-tca> firefox will open 80
<WikiZ> just installed ftp server to test if thats why i cant vnc to it
<WikiZ> and i cant connect to the ftpserver either
<WikiZ> is there any gui thing for it or do i need to do it manually with iptables?
<charlie-tca> I do it manually with an old script I wrote
<Digit0> hello
<Digit0> I have a problem with wine
<Digit0> in the new 9.04
<lukinfore> charlie-tca, did you mean input policy should be drop by default?
<lukinfore> and , should i create a bug about gdmap?
<lukinfore> someone can test that?
<charlie-tca> no, I mean there is no input policy since there are no iptables by default
<lukinfore> well, then all ports shold be opened
<charlie-tca> Yes, you probably should create a bug about gdmap, and please include the debian bug number.
<lukinfore> k, just want someone to proove this
<charlie-tca> All ports are closed by default. You have to specifically open the ones you want
<WikiZ> opend it all, still dosent work
<lukinfore> uhm, if policy is accept, then port is open, isn't it?
<charlie-tca> There is no accept / drop policy in place. the ports are not open
<charlie-tca> accept/drop is iptables. They don't exist by default, so there are no policies
<charlie-tca> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<charlie-tca> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.27-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 61 kB, installed size 436 kB
<charlie-tca> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<WikiZ> charlie-tca i ran iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -j ACCEPT
<WikiZ> and for outputaswel
<charlie-tca> I don't know enough about using vnc to help anymore.
<charlie-tca> Someone else will come along, I'm sure.
<forces> saluton
<lukinfore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdmap/+bug/368302
<lukinfore> here we are
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<lukinfore> charlie-tca, so you mean iptables had to mot be installed by default?
<lukinfore> *not
 * lukinfore in doubt
<charlie-tca> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<charlie-tca> See what this stuff says
<lukinfore> Iptables is a firewall, installed by default on all official Ubuntu distributions (Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu). When you install Ubuntu, iptables is there, but it allows all traffic by default.
<lukinfore> but, thanks for usefuk links anyway
<charlie-tca> Okay, I was wrong
<charlie-tca> So which ports did it open by default?
<knome> every.
<knome> "all traffic" == "all ports"
<charlie-tca> Strange, when I use nmap to check them on a fresh install, nothing is open
<knome> hmmh.
 * knome wonders what to do next
<charlie-tca> Go to sleep?
<knome> nah, it's only 3am
<charlie-tca> I am leaving now. Gotta take a break, myself.
<knome> hehe
<knome> see you
<tmurase> hello, I'm wondering why banshee's icon is not showing up in the notification area.  known bug (sry if it is)
<tmurase> ?
<J_Litewski> hopefully this kernel works
<BCM43> I have a laptop with xubuntu installed and a Intel 82830 CGC card, and I am having a huge number of artifacts. How can I fix this?
<forces> wich xubuntu version?
<BCM43> forces: 9.04
<forces> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<BCM43> forces: there is no xorg.conf
<mykevelli> has anyone heard of problems with jaunty not wanting to come out of suspend mode?
<BCM43> forces: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=945271
<MTec007> would file permissions cause my wifi card to only connect at only 1mbps
<MTec007> i can barely access my http router config
<mn> Firefox 3.0.9 on Linux kernel 2.6.24-23 generic on Xubuntu 8.04.1 Hardy Heron will not quit loading pages.  We have a decently fast connection so the page is loaded, but the little loading circle up in the left corner of the tab just keeps going around on any webpage I visit
<noobsoup> is there any way to disable screen savers without going to settings manager->screensavers ? every time my screensaver comes on it turns off the monitor and locks me out of my system :( when i try to turn it off through the settings manager it previews the screensaver and locks me out :(
<thismamacooks200> fresh jaunty upgrade, cheese doesn't find my webcam, camorama doesn't find /dev/video0 (I have no /dev/vid* anything). lsbusb reports a "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0545:800c Xirlink, Inc. Veo StingRay"
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.28-11-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[2 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 81.2% free] disk[Total: 206.0GB, 67.1% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
 * forces is using karmic
<forces> :P
<thismamacooks200> :P? whats the emoticon for 'krazy'?
<fregoMT> anyone know where xorg.conf is for xubuntu?
<fregoMT> or the equivalent?
<fregoMT> I've got a laptop stuck in 800x600 resolution
<thismamacooks200> xorg.conf is in /ext/X11/, unless something reall weird was done. but xorg.conf is nearly obsolete now anyhow. have you tried xrandr ?
<thismamacooks200> sorry /etc/x11/
<tyko> hi all, just wondering if xubuntu 9.04 uses the new ubuntu notification system ...
<fregoMT> thismamacooks200>  no I haven't tried xrandr
<fregoMT> googling...
<thismamacooks200> somthing like "xrander --output  VGA --mode 1024x768" but instead of "VGA" you'll have to use the name of your output. and "1024x768" might be different also. use "xrandr -q" to find out your output names and modes
<thismamacooks200> on a laptop, you may have "LDVS" also. Generally the "VGA" varient is merely a copy of it and you should try the VGA first.
<noobsoup> is there any way to disable screen savers without going to settings manager->screensavers ? every time my screensaver comes on it turns off the monitor and locks me out of my system :( when i try to turn it off through the settings manager it previews the screensaver and locks me out :(
<thismamacooks200> oh, use "xrander --output  VGA --mode 800x600" first. that way, if the second command-line leaves you blind you can press the <up arrow> and <return> to get you display back
<fregoMT> will give that a whirl thismamacooks200> and report back!
<fregoMT> Thanks!
 * thismamacooks200 afk
 * thismamacooks200 bak
<harej> I am trying to install Xubuntu to a volume which is not the main ATA hard drive. The installation fails when Grub fails to execute. I tried solving this problem, but I have no reason to believe Grub exists at all in my system. How can I install Grub, then?
<brandon_> need some assistance getting a t40 with the cisco card talking wpa - if anyone's around TIA
<Mat-Cauthon> um... since changing to 9.04 xfce gets quite slow when enabling display compositing. wasn't the case with 8.10. is this a known problem?
<brandon_> i think they're all asleep ;)
<SiDi> hi hi
<SiDi> Mat-Cauthon: check your drivers
<SiDi> esp if you have an intel/sis card
<SiDi> There's a new x.org version with 9.04, so if your GPU manufacturer didnt make new drivers that'd explain why it's slow
 * SiDi goes to shower now :O
<Mat-Cauthon> it's an intel 4500mhd onboard thingy, actually
<Mat-Cauthon> so how would i go about checking the driver? :p
<gabkdlly> Mat-Cauthon: Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<gabkdlly> might be what you are looking for
<Mat-Cauthon> nothing in there
<Mat-Cauthon> and wasn't before ;)
<SiDi> MrNaz: fix your client please
<SiDi> Mat-Cauthon: intel cards are having trouble
<SiDi> Afaik, it's being investigated by Intel
<SiDi> The best is to disable composite transparency by the meanwhile
<Mat-Cauthon> well yea, i've done that already, since it was quite annoying ^^
<Mat-Cauthon> so if a fix was released by intel, how would i get it?
<Mat-Cauthon> wait until it's implemented into the kernel, which will then eventually make it to the ubuntu repo?
<SiDi> http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=263
<SiDi> Mat-Cauthon: via automatic updates
<SiDi> If the drivers are fixed there will be an update
<SiDi> Anyways you should wait for either Intel devs / Ubuntu devs / Debian devs to have an official fix.
<SiDi> I can't recommand you any workaround for GPU drivers.
<SiDi> It's too critical :P
<Mat-Cauthon> fair enough
<Mat-Cauthon> i suppose i can do without transparent windows for a couple of days ;)
<Mat-Cauthon> well, thanks for the advice
<cr4z3d> i just upgraded to 9.04 and trying to get nautilus as my default file manager. i came across an article telling me to edit menu.xml but it seems this is obsolete in the new xfce version. how can i do this?
<SiDi> You're welcome Mat-Cauthon
<SiDi> cr4z3d: i don't know if its possible to make it completely default
<SiDi> for instance, we use thunar-volman for the usb keys and such stuff, and this will relay on thunar
<SiDi> but you can add a "nautilus --no-desktop" launcher on your panel, for instance
<SiDi> as for the menu, edit it with alacarte (i don't guarantee the changes will make it to the xfce menu, you may then have to tweak your .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications/)
<cr4z3d> SiDi: thanks for the information
<div0> hello!! how to set screen resolution to 1280x1024? Intel 945G Chipset. Driver "intel". Maximum - 1360x768 :(
<SiDi> hi div0
<div0> SiDi, hi :)
<SiDi> Are you under jaunty ?
<div0> yes
<SiDi> then i don't know :P
<div0> oh
<SiDi> Jaunty Intel drivers are not very good at the moment, and i don't have any intel card, so i can't help
<SiDi> feel free to try #ubuntu though
<SiDi> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<FlyOnThe1all> already did ;P
<SiDi> Check this also
<div0> SiDi, thanks :)
<SiDi> but i'm not sure wether it'll work or not
<div0> I tested it
<owen1> in many sites i visit (github is a good example) the text is smashed and unreadable. only hovering with the mouse 'cleans' it. any ideas?
<R1coch3t> change resolution
<owen1> R1coch3t: interesting. it only happends with some sites though.
<_Pete_> rehi
<_Pete_> after latest updates my favourite sysmonitor gkrellm decided to double it's width and now looks bad
<_Pete_> anyidea what might be causing that? Already tried to change fonts smaller but no effect to widht
<Rapachooie> hi all
<Rapachooie> wondering how I can autostart applications in xfce, as per "sessions" in gnome
<gharz> guys, i'm using 8.10... why is it that when i minimize an application, the application doesn't show in my panel so i can click on it to restore the app?
<gharz> guys, i've installed xubuntu-desktop on top of my ubuntu... i've noticed that when i minimize an application, the application icon doesn't show on the panel/taskbar so that i could just click on it to restore... how do i fix this?
<wtv> how to change the number of workspaces to 4?
<WikiZ> i have been following this guide http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-remote-desktop-with-vnc4server.html to install vncserver on my xubuntu machine, but when i connect to the machine i just get the screen here the mouse is a X and so forth, anyone know what could possibly be wrong?
<ablomen> WikiZ, it doesnt start a desktop manager session
<ablomen> WikiZ, if you get a normal gdm, look at the session button
<WikiZ> session button?
<WikiZ> there is no button at all
<ablomen> oh you dont even get a login screen
<WikiZ> nope
<WikiZ> just gray bg and the cross
<ablomen> WikiZ, tehn look at the gdm part again
<ablomen> i think it might be on this part: RemoteGreeter=/usr/lib/gdm/gdmlogin". not sure though, cant test it myself
<WikiZ> thats already fixed
<WikiZ> nothing wrong in that config
<WikiZ> double checked that 100 times already
<WikiZ> seems like there is a known bug
<WikiZ> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/vnc4/+bug/78282
<ramrod> can anyone help, i try to play audio cds with mcdp and it always says "Sorry, can't open cd-device "/dev/cdrom1" !"
<ramrod> doesnt matter what dev i try to start
<gharz> guys, i've installed xubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu... and now i want to completely uninstall it... how do it remove it completely?
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove
<wtv> how do i change the keyboard layout from UK to US?
<TheSheep> !layout | wtv
<ubottu> wtv: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<wtv> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<wtv> TheSheep: that didn't help
<wtv> i edited the xorg.conf file but the layout is still uk, which i want to change to us
<_Pete_> btw, what's different between uk/us layouts?
<TheSheep> wtv: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#X.Org%20Input%20Devices
<TheSheep> _Pete_: some keys are in differnet places, there is a £ and no `
<wtv> if i use sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, will it be applicable to all DEs on my system?
<wtv> i have 4
<basajaun> hi all
<kromar1> so since disk manager disapeared with 9.04, what app is able to mount my ntfs drives on boot?
<forces> nano and /etc/fstab
<Ruadh> Hi all
<Pres-Gas> Hey, Ruadh
<Pres-Gas> Okay, so I goofed and installed desktop forgetting that it does not seem to allow setting a static IP.  Has anyone seen improvement with Network Manager and static IPs for 9.04?
<Mat-Cauthon> does anyone know of a music player for linux of the likes of foobar2000?
<Whisper> i have been following this guide http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-remote-desktop-with-vnc4server.html to install vncserver on my xubuntu machine, but when i connect to the machine i just get the screen here the mouse is a X and so forth, anyone know what could possibly be wrong?
<tavasti> Whisper, in your ~/.vnc/xstartup should be something which starts 'client' programs to your vnc session
<tavasti> window manager etc
<tavasti> like this:
<Whisper> dont have that file at
<Whisper> at all
<tavasti> #!/bin/sh
<tavasti> xrdb $HOME/.Xresources
<tavasti> x-window-manager &
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tavasti> charlie-tca, is even 3 lines too much?
<charlie-tca> No, I thought it was much longer
<ball> I just filed my first Xubuntu bug
<charlie-tca> you're fine
<Whisper> charlie-tca noone else is talking right now, if there was several discussions going on youre right
<ball> ...I wonder what happens next
<charlie-tca> ball, what is the bug number?
<Whisper> tavasti well, how come i dont even have that file?
<ball> 368614
<charlie-tca> I bugsquad member will look at it and see if you have enough information for the developers to work it.
<charlie-tca> bug 368614
 * charlie-tca kicks the robot!
<tavasti> Whisper, I suppose that has to be created by hand
<Whisper> is those lines all i need?
<tavasti> chmod 755  ~/.vnc/xstartup
<ball> charlie-tca: can you think of any additional information that I should include?
<tavasti> that should be enough
<ball> (that will help them)
<charlie-tca> I am looking now
<tavasti> IMHO, it would be nice if default xstartup file would be created automatically :-(
<Whisper> tavasti still the same
<charlie-tca> add the /var/xorg.0.log using "add a comment/attachment" line
<tavasti> Whisper, you have to kill your vncserver, and start new
<tavasti> like 'vncserver -kill :1'
<charlie-tca> also going to need the output of lspci -vvnn as a text file
<Whisper> its running via xinetd
<Whisper> tavasti restarted xinetd, still no go
<tavasti> ps ax | grep vnc
<tavasti> kill that process
<Whisper> i have no such process
<tavasti> BTW, how is that configured to run from xinetd, by what user, etc?
<Whisper> user whisper
<ball> I don't have a /var/xorg.0.log
<tavasti> do you have any log files in ~/.vnc ?
<ball> Ah, it's in /var/log
<tavasti> and pid file?
<Whisper> nope
<tavasti> hmm, which vnc variant you have installed?
<tavasti> I have tightvnc, that may behave differently
<Whisper> http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-remote-desktop-with-vnc4server.html
<Whisper> used that guide
<Whisper> vnc4server
<ball> charlie-tca: thanks a lot for that.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Whisper> tavasti tightvnc server you say?
<Whisper> i guess i could try that one, know any good howto?
<tavasti> no, don't bother
<tavasti> -query localhost
<tavasti> It tries to connect local gdm/xdm/kdm, which ever you have installed
<tavasti> 1) do you have any of those running
<Whisper> yeah, im logged in at the computer
<tavasti> 2) does it service xdmcp request
<Whisper> in xfce
<Whisper> yepp
<Whisper> but i read something about a bug causing this in the latest version
<tavasti> do you have xnest installed?
<tavasti> try ' Xnest -query localhost  :1 '
<Whisper> nope, have to apt it
<tavasti> at least in my system I get normal, grey X, since I haven't turned xdmcp on
<tavasti> apt-get install xnest
<Whisper> tavasti you want me to run that in the vnc session or what?
<tavasti> No, run that locally
<Whisper> okay
<Whisper> gave me a black window
<tavasti> black?
<Whisper> yeah
<Whisper> had some error in terminal. gimme a sec and ill pastebin it
<tavasti> anyway, gdm is not serving you, configuring gdm needed
 * genii suspects "no usable screens found"
<tavasti> gdmsetup may do the trick, or configuring /etc/gdm/*
<tavasti> sorry, gotta go ->
<Whisper> no http://pastebay.com/12308
<Mat-Cauthon> does anyone know of a music player for linux of the likes of foobar2000?
<Whisper> songbird?
<ladanz> Hi there, i have a little problem: it seems that my notification-area and my notes-plugin doesn't save options like "no border" or "always on top". any suggestions?
<dojero> Hello to all
<Mat-Cauthon> i've tried songbird and didn't like it... too clustered
<charlie-tca> !hi | dojero
<ubottu> dojero: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Mat-Cauthon> und too uncomfortable/slow i guess
<dojero> I'm currently using Xubuntu 8.10 and just tried out the live CD of 9.04.  Ran into some problems I thought someone here might be able to help me with.
<charlie-tca> !question | dojero
<ubottu> dojero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dojero> Sorry...
<dojero> The CTRL-Escape key didn't work for invoking the menu.  Is there a way to implement that?
<Mat-Cauthon> settings->keyboard->app shortcuts->add xfce4-popup-menu on ctrl+esc
<dojero> Great...what about the hotkeys on my keyboard for volume up/down/mute (FN-F10, Fn-F11, FN-f12)?
<Mat-Cauthon> that one i'd be interested in, too - fn-left/right here, worked in 8.10, doesn't work now
<Mat-Cauthon> though fn-up/down for setting the brightness does still work
<charlie-tca> You have to add them in the same place
<dojero> charlie-tca: add them using aumix definitions?
<charlie-tca> Yes
<Mat-Cauthon> well, that's possible, but i wonder why they don't work by default anymore, with the lovely (not obtrusive) hud and all
<ollie_> Hi, after having installed Jaunty, XFCE seems broken. It's acting as if the "Allow XFCE to manage this desktop" option is disabled, but I can't see the option in Settings -> Desktop to enable it.
<charlie-tca> Too many combinations to try and define them in advance. It depends on the keyboard.
<dojero> Great...thanks to Mat-Cauthon and charlie-tca
<ollie_> Also, on the login page it says, "Would you like to make XFCE.desktop your default session? XFCE Session is not installed on this computer"
<Mat-Cauthon> but fn-left just sends XF86AudioLowerVolume on my laptop, why doesn't it catch that?
<charlie-tca> It is not defined, is it?
<dojero> The command has to be amixer set Master 2-
<dojero> Or whatever your main volume is and however much lower you want it to go.
<Mat-Cauthon> no, but neither are the shortcuts for setting the display brightness, and neither were they in 8.10
<charlie-tca> Xfce 4.6 changed a lot of configurations things. It is not the same as 8.10
<charlie-tca> ollie_: telling it yes allows it to set the correct options to manage the desktop now.
<dojero> The last problem was weird...I went to a video site and my Syntek webcam turned on by itself...and I couldn't turn it off...it's the built in camera on my Asus laptop
<ollie_> 5:25:05 < charlie-tca> ollie_: telling it yes allows it to set the correct  options to manage the desktop now.
<ollie_> I can't see the option though
<ollie_> In settings manager -> Desktop, it looks like the GNOME desktop settings ;c
<ollie_> and there is no option to allow it
<ollie_> it was working fine up until the jaunty update
<Mat-Cauthon> what command would i set a shortcut for if i wanted to get the hud feedback when changing my volume?
<dojero> The Syntek webcam has never gotten along with Xubuntu (or Kubuntu before that, for that matter), but I was hoping things might improve in 9.4
<charlie-tca> It is automatic when you let it be the default session. If xfce-session is not running, it won't manage the desktop
<ollie_> charlie-tca: I am using xfce at the moment
<ollie_> the option isn't there in Desktop settings
<charlie-tca> no, it is not in 9.04
<charlie-tca> <ollie_> Also, on the login page it says, "Would you like to make XFCE.desktop your default session? XFCE Session is not installed on this computer"
<charlie-tca> tell it yes
<ollie_> I did
<ollie_> just now
<ollie_> still not working
<kromar> how do i play files with amarok?
<ollie_> charlie-tca: any idea?
<dojero> I'm guessing that no one has any ideas about the Syntek camera problem?
<charlie-tca> ollie_: try ctrl+Alt+F2 and run xfce4-session
<ollie_> ok
<ollie_> charlie-tca: Gtk warning, cannot open display
<gorgut> can someone tell me where the script is that tells mono to start at login?
<charlie-tca> I am out of ideas, ollie_
<ollie_> ;[
<ollie_> very annoying
<ollie_> I tried going into GNOME a minute ago
<ollie_> and I can't right click the desktop
<ollie_> heh
<ollie_> but everything else appears OK
<ollie_> although tehre are no desktop icons on gnome either
<ollie_> ;c
<ollie_> gonna try booting into intripid again
<gorgut> charlie-tca, any idea why /usr/bin/mono runs whenever I log in?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> Something you added that needs it.
<gorgut> ugh. uses all the CPU for some reason. It's almost worth uninstalling Tomboy
<charlie-tca> It is not default for jaunty
<gorgut> yeah I had to install it for Tomboy
<gorgut> i can't find ANYTHING that's telling it to run
<charlie-tca> It starts then because Tomboy requires it just to run. Does Tomboy show up in the panel?
<ollie_> ;c
<ollie_> broken on this kernel too
<ollie_> if I do apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, will that remove GNOME
<gorgut> Yeah, i have tomboy running in the panel, but Tomboy runs fine without it after I kill it in htop
<ollie_> but leave xfce?
<ollie_> -.-
<charlie-tca> ollie_: sounds like maybe the user config files might have wrong permissions
<ollie_> where are they located?
<charlie-tca> ~/home/USER_NAME/.???
<charlie-tca> If you do ls -lA in a terminal, you can see who owns the files. Root should not be owner
<charlie-tca> gorgut: I don't know why it should work without mono. If Tomboy runs in the panel on startup, mono will start.
<ollie_> ollie@ollie-ubuntu:~$ ls -lah | grep root|more
<ollie_> drwxr-xr-x  5 root  root   4.0K 2008-04-01 11:00 ..
<ollie_> -rw-------  1 root  root   1.0K 2008-07-09 10:52 .rnd
<ollie_> -rw-------  1 root  root    653 2009-03-06 12:31 .Xauthority
<ollie_> don't think they're important?
<ollie_> gonna see if logging in as root makes a difference
<knome> Mark Shuttleworth answers your questions few minutes (15-17UTC) on #ubuntu-classroom. Questions on #ubuntu-classroom-chat.
<charlie-tca> owner should be ollie, not root, of all files in /home/ollie
<charlie-tca> what about in /home/ollie/.config ?
<ollie_> drwxr-xr-x 19 ollie ollie  4.0K 2009-04-28 15:33 .config
<charlie-tca> You can use chown -r to change owner to ollie of all your home files. That might be what is wrong.
<charlie-tca> Is your intrepid install using the same /home?
<ollie_> yeah
<ollie_> it's not actually a seperate isntall
<ollie_> heh
<ollie_> I meant the kernel intrepid was using
<ollie_> not that it would make much of a difference
<ollie_> seems something in the update broke it anyway
<ollie_> charlie-tca: if I remove xubuntu-desktop and reinstall it, I won't lose any data, rite?
<charlie-tca> The config files from intrepid to jaunty changed too much. They can't use a common /home/ollie/.config at least
<charlie-tca> When jaunty changes the files, intrepid can't use them anymore.
 * ollie_ grumbles
<ollie_> it works if I login as root
<charlie-tca> Then chown -r ollie:ollie /home/ollie
<ollie_> oot@ollie-ubuntu:/home# chown ollie.ollie -R ollie/
<ollie_> doing it nao
<ollie_> chown: cannot access `ollie/.gvfs': Permission denied
<ollie_> o
<charlie-tca> normal
<ollie_> mk
<ollie_> well brb
<charlie-tca> oh, gotta use sudo
<ollie_> \o/
<ollie_> still broken
<ollie_> ;p
<charlie-tca> did it with sudo, to change the owner from root?
<charlie-tca> then log out/log in
<ollie_> 16:07:18 < charlie-tca> did it with sudo, to change the owner from root?
<ollie_> 16:07:27 < charlie-tca> then log out/log in
<ollie_> I already su'd to root
<ollie_> works when I create a new user though
<ollie_> so w/e
<ollie_> I'll just delete that user and recreate it
<charlie-tca> Because if you su'd to root, it kept ownership
<ollie_> why would su'ing to root keep my users ownership o.O
<charlie-tca> Using sudo keeps you the owner
<charlie-tca> sudo chown -r is different than becoming root
<charlie-tca> I don't understand it, I just have fought with it
<ollie_> uh huh
<ollie_> don't worry
<ollie_> i'll just delete the user and recreate
<charlie-tca> okay
<Mat-Cauthon> hmpf, how do i get back the volume osd i had with 8.10?
<charlie-tca> Not sure what you mean, Mat-Cauthon
<charlie-tca> In the panel?
<ollie_> meh
<ollie_> well
<ollie_> this works
<Mat-Cauthon> no, i used to get an osd when using the fn-keys on my laptop for changing volume
<Mat-Cauthon> i still get that osd when changing the brightness via fn-keys, but not for the volume anymore
<Mat-Cauthon> well, using my fn-keys for changing the volume now doesn't work in the first place, unless i manually add a shortcut, as i've mentioned before, so..
<Mat-Cauthon> is it possible to get a mouse cursor in inverted colors (i.e. the colors should change according to where the mouse pointer rests)?
<TheSheep> Mat-Cauthon: I don't think so, even if you could, I would advise against
<Whisper> what package is the make tools in?
<charlie-tca> build-essential ?
<TheSheep> Whisper: install build-essential package, it will give you a whole set of tools
<Whisper> thanks :)
<Mat-Cauthon> why would you do that TheSheep?
<Besogon> I bought Wireless LAN Adapter and installed it. There haven't Wifi internet else (I hope I going tocreate it). OK. When I typed "ifconfig" I have apperaed to interfaces: wlan0 and wmaster0... What are they mean??????? I only whant to know.
<TheSheep> Mat-Cauthon: it's hard to spot and tiring for the eyes
<Mat-Cauthon> err, no, the point is that it is _easier_ to see
<Mat-Cauthon> since the colors are always opposite to those of the background
<charlie-tca> Besogon: wlan0 is the wireless adapter, wlan is used instead of eth
<Besogon> charlie-tca, And what does mean wmaster?
<Besogon> wmaster0
<charlie-tca> I don't know.
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<Besogon> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:15:71:21:89
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Besogon> wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-22-15-71-21-89-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<charlie-tca> Is it a wireless router?
<Besogon> It is Asus WL-138g v2 (It can translate internet and receive)
<Besogon> PCI card
<charlie-tca> Maybe that is what the wmaster0 is for, I don't know.
<Besogon> Like said in my country: dick knows, but it is working
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that's it!
<genii> the wmaster0 is the USB  bridge to the wlan0
<J_Litewski1> really?
<J_Litewski1> i got a wmaster0 for my PCMIA card
<J_Litewski1> wmaster1 is for my USB dongle
<J_Litewski1> anyways, is there a way to change where lib-notify pop-ups show up?
<J_Litewski1> it's kind of annoying having them pop up at the bottom right-hand corner
<binskipy2u> hey everyone.. is XFCE that much faster then Gnome/Kde , is it "that" much lighter then each?
<binskipy2u> i mean that noticeable
<charlie-tca> lighter
<charlie-tca> If you don't install all the software of gnome and kde.
<binskipy2u> proberly only install k3b
<binskipy2u> cause i like it better then brassero
<J_Litewski1> charlie-tca, is there any way to change where libnotify popups appear?
<binskipy2u> is the speed differences.. etc. worth it to go from ubuntu 9.04 to xubuntu 9.04
<charlie-tca> J_Litewski1: Not to my knowledge
<charlie-tca> binskipy2u: depends on your hardware
<binskipy2u> its a triplecore 64bit processor w/4gigs ram
<charlie-tca> My old PII 400Mhz won't work hardly with Ubuntu
<binskipy2u> dont care about compiz, or wobbly windows
<zoredache> you probably won't notice much of a difference given that your system is so fast
<kromar> you have a phenom II x3?
<binskipy2u> just a 9 month old triplecore 8450
<binskipy2u> phenom plain
<kromar> any idea how i can increase the volume on my system? since 9.04 the volume seems very limited
<cyberfree> motd
<tmurase> kromar: how are you trying to raise the volume?
<tmurase> I find that most of my memory still goes to firefox ;)
<kromar> tmurase: well i added a mixer to the taskbar and there is everything maxed out
<tmurase> kromar: under properties which "sound card" is selected?
<kromar> properties?
<kromar> in the mixer or where?
<tmurase> er, in the mixer
<SiDi> tmurase: feel free to try opera./midori  ;)
<kromar> Realtek ALC8B9A (OSS Mixer)
<tmurase> SiDi: I'm a noscript diehard :)
<SiDi> wee, i'm not the only one with volume decreased since jaunty !
<SiDi> (actually i think i ran into all the known bugs at a time :d)
<tmurase> kromar: no alsa or pulseaudio "sound cards" available in the mixer?
<kromar> nope
<tmurase> huh
<knome> SiDi, you definitely should be on our bug squad! ;)
<kromar> in 8.10 i had a app in the settings to set the sound but now its gone, maybe thats the problem?
 * charlie-tca thinks SiDi is special, found every known bug at one go
<charlie-tca> Other people only get to find one or two at a time, SiDi
<knome> totally!
<knome> that is true talent
<charlie-tca> tmurase: should not be pulseaudio in Xubuntu
<kromar> ok i installed GNOME ALSA mixer and there i can turn the volume higher
<SiDi> charlie-tca: i wrote a bug report for keyboard shortcuts
<tmurase> charlie-tca: but oss only?
<SiDi> and 3/4 guys came with same bug and a fix
<SiDi> it worked
<SiDi> for them
<knome> bigger than the ugly lady on the britains talent ;>
<charlie-tca> I saw it, SiDi. Got two or three confirming it, but it is hard to tell if they are seeing the same thing
<SiDi> Yeh
<SiDi> anyways the default keyboard shortcuts file is broken for me
<charlie-tca> tmurase: no, alsa should have been there
<SiDi> since i resetted it to default
<SiDi> and i'm on 4.6.1 now, still same problem
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that makes me think they don't have the same bug
<SiDi> charlie-tca: i noticed some weird error messages from scim today
<SiDi> so i'll just kick scim's butt later and see if my keyboard goes better
<SiDi> whats weird tho is that xfwm4's shortcuts and gnome-keybinding-properties' ones just work
<charlie-tca> scim, too?
<SiDi> charlie-tca: you'll be at the UDS, right ?
<charlie-tca> no
<SiDi> aw
<charlie-tca> medical condition
<SiDi> ew
<charlie-tca> I will be there in spirit
<SiDi> Okey :)
<SiDi> in video, too ?
<charlie-tca> no
<SiDi> in irc, at least ? :o
<charlie-tca> irc, gobby, icecast
<tmurase> I have to say, I'm not missing gnome at all now with the latest xubuntu
<charlie-tca> :-)
<tmurase> I'm sure that will make Jorge cry ;)
<Idespnnr> tmurase: what differences have you noticed between xfce and gnome?
<tmurase> Not a whole lot, but that's probably due to the fact I moved from vanilla ubuntu
<tmurase> I can see in comparing with my sole remaining gnome box that the overall xfce environment is lighter in terms of resources
<daftdasplat> smile
<daftdasplat> bye
<SiDi> do we have any ISO image below 250 MB available via torrent ?
<zoredache> SiDi: you can download the mini.iso of the web site (~12mb)
<zoredache> you must have working network access to install
<Besogon> SiDi, Puppy linux ISO 100Mb about
<SiDi> Besogon: thanks
<SiDi> zoredache: i wanna download some torrent stuff ;)
<J_Litewski> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=14819787 <-- my dream computer
<Mood> is there a bug with the new xubuntu/xfce clock?
<Mood> when i hover over it, it still shows Apr 24 Friday, but the display is correct
<jeidson> anyone have advice on how to connect to a windows vpn server that is using pptp. I'm using xubuntu 8.04. and have tried suggestions from internet
<jeidson> So far I tried using networkmanager-pptp but the only option I get is manual setup.
<jeidson> I have been unable to get a connection with kvpnc either.
<Besogon> jeidson, I did it year ago
<jeidson> Besogon, Do you remember how you got it to work, or have things changed too much?
<Besogon> OK. See routes. (May be easer way for you it install new Network manager).
<jeidson> Besogon, OK. I will try that.
<Besogon> When you connect to VPN server, ypur host will change and Your computer cant find DNS servers. For resolve that you must write routes in script for pptp-up or somewere else
<J_Litewski> how do i change my wired connection settings?
<J_Litewski> the Edit button is grayed out when i go into Edit Connections
<Besogon> J_Litewski, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/troubleshooting.html (Did you try that?)
<J_Litewski> where is libnotify/notify.h?
<SiDi>  /usr/include/
<SiDi> looking for something in particular with libnotify ?
<chewit> Just out of interest, is there any speed tweaks I can use in Xfce or Xubuntu (as a whole)?
<J_Litewski> i'm screwing around with making C programs
<J_Litewski> and thinking about writing a plugin for the xfce4 terminal if something happens
<genii> chewit: For load time you can put in the kernel load line for 1 time the option "profile"
<J_Litewski> there is no libnotify folder in /usr/include/
<chewit> genii, where would i change the kernel load time?
<chewit> oh i know what u mean
<chewit> i have already done that
<genii> chewit: How much RAM on the system?
<Haris_> hi all
<chewit> 256MB
<chewit> i am after speed tweaks on the desktop, not bothered about boot time
<Haris_> does anyone know where can i find a list of laptops supported by xubuntu?
<genii> chewit: If you had a larger amount of ram, you could make a ramdisk and run some part of your fs from it.
<chewit> oh
<cody-somerville> Haris_, Xubuntu should run just fine on most laptops
<Haris_> thnx cody... i was thinking about installing ubuntu
<Haris_> but seems like it doesnt really go well on hp 530, the lptp i have
<tweaksource> the hp530 is about the same specs as my gateway mx8530 and i have no problems with ubuntu.
<Haris_> so there is hope for me :)
<tweaksource> In the past, I had to tweak drivers for IPW2200 and /or ATI divers, but not for the last few releases
<J_Litewski> SiDi, /usr/include/ doesn't have a libnotify folder
<tweaksource> Xubuntu may run smoother for you. Try both live discs!
<SiDi> J_Litewski: it does here
<SiDi> install libnotify-dev
<J_Litewski> ah
<tweaksource> Is there a boot code to run 'buntu live from ram?
<genii> chewit: If you feel brave you can also use apt-build on the apps you most often are using. With an apt-build.conf file specifying compiler options which will build those apps tailored to your specific machine. But the gains overall are marginal.
<artistxe> tweaksource, you mean like Puppy ?
<Haris_> @tweaksource: thnx... will try both of them
<tweaksource> Or , mandriva, etc.
<chewit> ok genii, thanks
<genii> chewit: np
<tweaksource> MCNLive runs GREAT from ram. Ubuntu would smoke!
<artistxe> not that I am aware of. that would be a plus that would not go unmentioned
<artistxe> MCNLive ?
<tweaksource> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=mcnlive
<tweaksource> Mandriva has improved a lot.
<artistxe> KDE running from ram ?
<tweaksource> Ubuntu still rules.
<tweaksource> Yes, KDE from ram.
<tweaksource> From usb flashdrive, no less.
<J_Litewski> heh, Xubuntu would fly running from RAM
<artistxe> not really a KDE fan here. check the name of this room ;)
<J_Litewski> plus a SSD = epic
<tweaksource> I agree, J_Litewski.
<artistxe> J_Litewski, pfft. check out one of the many Puppy distros
<tweaksource> Is puppy rpm-based?
<J_Litewski> i mean, when i get my dream computer, Xubuntu will fly (since most of it will be run from RAM/GPU/NPU)
<tweaksource> Quad-core netbook = dream-PC
<tweaksource> What's NPU?
<artistxe> tweaksource, no. but there is a way to get rpm and deb packages I have heard
<J_Litewski> NPU = Network Processing Unit
<J_Litewski> tweaksource: http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=14819787
<tweaksource> artistxe: so no package manager at all?
<tweaksource> thanks, J_Litewski
<artistxe> tweaksource, yes. PupGet from the Puppy repos
<artistxe> tweaksource, mind you. I only use it when I need to really need to bang my keyboard and fast switching between apps. I rolled my own version which I appropriately nickname " SlutPuppy"
<zerothis> how often has this happened? <http://digg.com/linux_unix/Proprietary_Software_Can_Kill_You?FC=PRCK4>
<tweaksource> Copy that. I've rolled a couple of custom distros. I'll check out the Puppy, too.
<tweaksource> Remastersys works for me in ubuntu.
<tweaksource> Peace out!
<artistxe> later
<J_Litewski> 51 packages need to be installed to use libnotify-dev
<charlie-tca> heh, sounds like gnome again?
<J_Litewski> heh
<J_Litewski> i'm going to remove wine and most bluetooth support
 * SiDi cries.
<J_Litewski> since my lappy doesn't have bluetooth support, it's useless
<MarcPV> hi there
<BSE> SiDi: dont cry, little one.. it will be ok, uncle Tux will help you
<SiDi> meh ! :P
<tobi> I have a problem with acpi events
<tobi> I've added a file to /etc/acpi/events
<tobi>  and the event is fired
<tobi> I can see it with acpi_listen
<tobi> but the script isn't started
<JPohlmann> Is the script marked executable?
<JPohlmann> How does it look like?
<tobi> /etc/acpi/events/thinkpad-swivel-down
<tobi> event=ibm/hotkey HKEY 00000080 00005009
<tobi> action=/etc/acpi/thinkpad-swivel-down.sh
<tobi> and i can run thinkpad-swivel-down.shfrom the bash
<JPohlmann> As root or whatever user runs acpid?
<tobi> how can I check?
<JPohlmann> ls -la /etc/acpi/thinkpad-swivel-down.sh
<JPohlmann> Is the file in /etc/acpi/events executable as well?
<JPohlmann> I'm not sure it has to be but you never know ...
<tobi> no, no file in /etc/acpi/events is executable
<JPohlmann> Hm, ok.
#xubuntu 2009-04-29
<Anon> anyone know a good program that i can use on Xubuntu to scan and fix viruses on a Windows PC?
<harmz> Anyone here?
<Anon> yes and no
<harmz> Considering using xubuntu, on an IBM Thinkpad, Pentium II 363 mHZ 352 RAM 8 gb HD, got a few questions. such as, is this a good idea?
<Anon> im here, but odds are i cant help you
<phaete> anyone friendly and think they can help resolve a problem for me?
<phaete> i got a 42" lcd running through dvi-hdmi and when i view in 1080p its a little zoomed in
<phaete> top/bottom/sides are in a fraction
<phaete> this issue doesnt happen on windows.
<phaete> something you guys know the solution too?
<Anon> harmz, xubuntu would run on that computer, but there might be better options out there, i say if its an old computer try to install xubuntu and if that dosent work move on
<harmz> what other options?
<Anon> mabey another kernel
<harmz> Running XP now.
<Anon> xubunut would run i think, the processor is a bit slow but i think it would work
<harmz> What about Netbook remix?
<harmz> of Ubuntu
<Anon> oh thats beyond my scope
<Anon> sorry dude
<Anon> phaete, have you toyed around with the setting on the LCD?
<phaete> yeah a little
<phaete> not much available there
<phaete> i can zoom in
<phaete> im max out in terms of zooming out
<Anon> hummm. sounds like the aspect ratio is messed up
<Anon> your outputing form a computer to the LCD?
<phaete> yeah
<phaete> at the moment im trying to install the ati binary
<phaete> as i got ati card
<phaete> might help i hope
<Anon> yeah
<Anon> so it take it the LCD is widescreen and there are black bars on either side,
<Anon> is it cutting a bit off the top and the bottom as well?
<Anon> any luck?
<phaete> just rebooting now
<phaete> ahh now its like zoomed in atm
<phaete> i get full screen
<phaete> in comes in on the side/top/bottom
<phaete> so i cant see taskbars
<phaete> ect
<Anon> hummmm
<meatcar> hi
<phaete> hopefully this reboot works :D
<Anon> hi
<phaete> hi
<phaete> mad, it worked
<Anon> cool
<phaete> im a noob btw
<phaete> lol
<meatcar> I just installed the xubuntu-desktop package, and am unable to make my dual screen setup work.
<phaete> i only used ubuntu for 2weeks
<phaete> have you install the driver support
<meatcar> It works in ubuntu. In xfce , i just see one screen availble for editing. thats my laptop screen
<Anon> hey either of you wouldn't happen to know a good anti-virus software for Xubunut that can scan and fix windows PC do you
<Anon> meatcar, have you opend the display panel?
<meatcar> Anon: such a thing exists?
<Anon> i dont know,
<meatcar> yes, i have. i see only one screen availble to be selected.
<Anon> i want something like that thoe, it would be nice to fix viruses without the risk of this computer catching it
<meatcar> google it. theres bound to be something.
<Anon> ive been looking, i have this Avast stuff but im not really happy with it
<meatcar> :S i cant help you there.
<Anon> :/ oh well
<meatcar> by the way, is it possible to add whole menu's as launchers?
<Anon> i dont see why not but i have no idea how to, ive only been using linux for a week or so
<meatcar> it used to be an active feature in earlier releases of XFCE... but it got taken out... :(     http://njlinux.blogspot.com/2008/01/virus-scan-windows-using-linux-live-cd.html
<Anon> damit
<meatcar> ignore the knoppix part. seems like somethign you were looking for.
<Anon> yeah
<Anon> i have a ide/sata to usb converter, so i just wire up hard drives using that and scan them.
<Anon> but that still might work
<phaete> i odnt know about anti virus
<Anon> eh oh well
<phaete> put it in an external hdd
<phaete> and scan
<Anon> under the hardware drivers, is the second graphics card coming up?
<Anon> eh dam i really have no idea
<saiki> anyone know how to get nvidi ards workign right?
<phaete> you install the drivers/
<phaete> have you?
<saiki> yes
<saiki> but the resolutions don't work
<saiki> and now it won't even open the X display :@
<phaete> :o
<phaete> im noob i wouldnt know sorry
<saiki> no worries
<rocko> how can I remove all png only files with rm command or is there any other command I can use to do this ?
<rocko> I want to do it recursively
<rocko> so all folders in this one directory
<jakemonO> anyone having trouble w/xubuntu9.04 as a vbox client w/audio?
<meatcar>  i am trying to make my dual-screen work in xubuntu 9.04, and am having trouble with xrandr. http://paste.linuxassist.net/214634  can anyone help?
<keb> rocko find . -name '*.doc' -print | xargs echo
<keb> replace *.doc with *.png, and echo with rm (after you are sure you have the right files listed)
<rocko> cool thanks keb you are the best
<keb> cheers
<Anon> keb, ever herd of an anti virus softwhere for linux that can scan a windows PC and fix it?
<rocko> so what about if you wanted to do it to a certain directory ? keb
<keb> rocko start in that directory.  the "." is the starting folder for find
<keb> Anon clamav does that i think
<rocko> okay thanks keb
<Anon> cool ty
<keb> Anon but make sure you have ntfs-3g
<rocko> Anon just boot into safe mode and fix your problems in there
<rocko> there are some windows tools i can recommended to use if you are interested
<Anon> ok
<rocko> that get rid of some nasties that most anti virus software does not remove
<keb> Anon offline scanning often can't fix registry issues, so yeah safe mode etc may be better
<rocko> like vundo viruses
<keb> hehe
<Anon> im not worried about registry fixes
<keb> i h8 them
<Anon> i can do them
<Anon> but identifying and deleating them would be nice
<rocko> well you can use network stuff with safe mode you just have to select to use networking in safe mode
<keb> assuming it is winxp or newer
<keb> maybe win2000
<keb> anyway its offtopic
<Anon> would i need this NTFS 3G if i can wire up the windows hard drive using a usb port?
<rocko> Anon http://vundofix.atribune.org/
<Anon> ok
<keb> Anon if you have a recent ubuntu it will probably mount the partition without extra effort
<keb> even on usb
<Anon> just got 9.4 last night
<rocko> Anon http://www.atribune.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=25
<keb> plug in the drive and type "mount" and see what it says
<rocko> that has nothing to do with anti virus but it is a nice tool
<rocko> all in one to get rid of junk files
<Anon> ok
<Anon> brb
<MTec007_> im having some strange problems with my wireless card, i am connected but only at 1mbps and im getting a lot of packet loss if i ping yahoo,com for example, %16 loss first time 36% second time with frequest wifi disconnects.
<meatcar> MTec007, is this a sudden problem, or is it after you did some system changes(updates, etc.)
<MTec007_> i never used my card on linux before
<MTec007_> only windows
<J_Litewski> MTec007_, what card is it? model, etc
<MTec007_> the wired works fine (even wired to router)
<MTec007_> its a dell dont know the model though i can check if i can figure out how to 'eject' it form linux
<keb> lspci
<J_Litewski> MTec007_, are you on a wired connection?
<keb> to figure out what card it is
<meatcar> MTec007_, I'm feeling its a driver error. find the windows driver for your card, and use ndiswrapper to set it up.
<MTec007_> i am right now, i cant use the internet on my wireless
<meatcar> plenty of tuttorials around.
<MTec007_> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)   but thats not what it actually is i guess just what the OS thinks it is?
<keb> thats what the card says it is
<MTec007_> ok
<J_Litewski> MTec007_, are you using the b43legacy driver?
<keb> dell might have linux support for it though, check their site
<MTec007_> doubtfully this card is from 2005ish
<meatcar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<J_Litewski> I have a Dell TrueConnect using the b43legacy driver
<MTec007_> J_Litewski, NULL(info.linux.driver)   is what connection information says
<J_Litewski> I get that too
<MTec007_> see i have already been to that site before i upgraded to 9.04    (didnt get it working)
<MTec007_> i dont think i fully understand what the website is telling me to do or how to do it
<MTec007_> that took a long time, lol
<MTec007> i dont think i got that b43-fwcutter to work that may be the problem i dont really know, i am new to linux and that just really isnt explained very well
<J_Litewski> try it
<J_Litewski> it is a 43xx card
<MTec007> like i said, i dont understand the instructions on the site, i couldnt get it to work
<meatcar> have you tried ndiswrapper?
<J_Litewski> just go into the Hardware Drivers in Applications/System and enable it from there
<MTec007> meatcar, no    J_Litewski, broadcom b43 wireless driver is activated and in use
<J_Litewski> ah
<keb> MTec007 whats the first thing you didnt understand on the fwcutter site
<MTec007> i would have to find the site again i dont remember it
<[AfZ]TomServo1> if anyone's here, i'd like to know if i made a big mistake in upgrading to 9.04
<meatcar> [AfZ]TomServo1, to answer your question, we need to know your situation
<[AfZ]TomServo1> actually, it's working fine for the most part
<[AfZ]TomServo1> but i'm getting no sound whatsoever
<[AfZ]TomServo1> seems like a common issue
<keb> are you using xubuntu or kubuntu or ubuntu
<[AfZ]TomServo1> xubuntu
<meatcar> i hate setting up sound. its always a pain
<meatcar> check all the possible sound options
<meatcar> trial and error always works.
<meatcar> :P
<[AfZ]TomServo1> i'm using a usb headset, apparently known as "C-Media" something or other cause that's the driver that worked for me in 8.10
<meatcar> lspci?
<[AfZ]TomServo1> tried reloading alsa
<[AfZ]TomServo1> it's showing up in lsusb
<keb> that would be lsusb
<meatcar> whoops
<[AfZ]TomServo1> so the headset appears to be recognized and loaded in alsa
<[AfZ]TomServo1> just to make sure, can you tell me the proper cmd to list all sound devices in alsa?
<meatcar> MTec007, ndiswrapper howtos:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/NdisWrapper_The_Ultimate_Guide/     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<keb> ooh yes if it is alsa, you might have to run alsamixer once and unmute stuff
<[AfZ]TomServo1> i looked in alsamixer already, but i'll double check
<keb> unmute the master and pcm bars, and set volume about 80%
<meatcar> gtg yall, read a book for english for tomorrow. good luck.
<keb> night
<[AfZ]TomServo1> there's an option in alsamixer called "pcm capt", do you know what it does
<keb> capture sound i think
<keb> from some other input
<[AfZ]TomServo1> where do i adjust the overall sound output?
<[AfZ]TomServo1> master sound, in other words
<keb> should be the first bar on the left, called master
<keb> or install the volume control on your taskbar
<[AfZ]TomServo1> well there's no master volume control option available for my headphones
<keb> hmm
<keb> do you have another sound card in the system? maybe that is confusing things
<keb> in the sound settings things, there is sometimes a place to choose which device is default
<[AfZ]TomServo1> yeah i have an onboard intel sound device
<dsmith_> anyupdate yet?
<[AfZ]TomServo1> do you mean the "default sound card" thing
<dsmith_> er..anyone update from 8.10?
<keb> sure
<[AfZ]TomServo1> i did...and now my sound doesn't work
<keb> dsmith_ i dist-upgraded from 8.10
<dsmith_> run smooth
<dsmith_> ?
<rocko> how do I get back files I accidently deleted with rm command ?
<keb> yep
<keb> uhoh
<dsmith_> rocko: reinstall from backup
<rocko> um
<dsmith_> you ARE backing up aren't you>?
<rocko> I don't have any backups
<dsmith_> what filkes?
<keb> [AfZ]TomServo1 can you select one of the other devices in that list
<keb> rocko thats why i said use echo first ;)
<[AfZ]TomServo1> yeah i can
<rocko> um no that is not what happened keb
<rocko> I used a different thing someone suggest in another channel
<keb> :/
<[AfZ]TomServo1> there's my intel onboard device, "Audio", and Pulseaudio
<rocko> and it deleted my whole folder
<keb> oic
<keb> well pulsaudio isnt used by xubuntu
<rocko> well the folder I was doing it on which was human
<keb> rocko sometimes deletions are in the Trash folder
<rocko> nothing is in the trash
<keb> rocko if the files are really important, shutdown the computer asap and hook up the drive to another system and do data recover y stuff
<dsmith_> rocko: what folder
<MTec007> thanks all i guess i will work on it more tommorow. for now i am off to bed.
<keb> night
 * dsmith_ about to update 8.10 to 9.04
<dsmith_> hehe
<keb> dsmith_ make sure to read the release notes first ;)
<dsmith_> anyone ever notice that you can shove a usb dongle into your ethernet port?
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> keb, had issues?
<keb> yep done that :/
<keb> not me, but i didnt have a intel chipset
<keb> [AfZ]TomServo1 any luck with Audio driver
<keb> *device
<[AfZ]TomServo1> no
<[AfZ]TomServo1> do you know how to disable hardware
<[AfZ]TomServo1> i guess the intel sound could be conflicting(although i doubt it)
<keb> onboard can be disabled from bios setup page
<[AfZ]TomServo1> i would do that, but i'm dual booting with windows
<[AfZ]TomServo1> and it was never a problem with 8.10
 * dsmith_ installes his updates
<dsmith_> making ready
<keb> [AfZ]TomServo1 strangely the only sound control i could find on my system was in Services
<[AfZ]TomServo1> hmm alsa-utils is the only deactivated service in Services
<keb> mine was activated
<[AfZ]TomServo1> i'm gonna try reinstalling alsa
<keb> good luck
<dsmith_> need to expand mr root partition
<evilbug> how can i make a bootable xubuntu flash drive?
<xarcade> hi, i followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb but i still cannot access shares, i get permission denied message.
<xarcade_> hi, i am having problems with fusesmb and xubuntu
<xarcade_> each time i try to access a folder i get permission denied
<[AfZ]TomServo1> evilbug: i don't know how to make a bootable flash xubuntu flash drive, but i'm certain i found an explanation of the process on the ubuntu forums
<evilbug> i'm looking on google and i keep finding ways to do it on windows, i'm not in windows...
<[AfZ]TomServo1> and you don't have windows installed?
<keb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<[AfZ]TomServo1> that's the one, keb
<evilbug> [AfZ]TomServo1- nope.
<evilbug> can't i just mount the iso on my desktop and copy the content onto the flash drive?
<ipressthebuttons> argh.
<ipressthebuttons> finally made it here.
<keb> welcome
<xarcade_> how to enable numpad at system stard ?
<ipressthebuttons> I've been working all night on getting my resolution to work
<xarcade_> start
<ipressthebuttons> And to be honest I'm stumped
<ipressthebuttons> There are only two resolution options that even have a refresh rate.
<ipressthebuttons> and even those don't work.
<ipressthebuttons> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7173501
<[AfZ]TomServo1> evilbug: the bootloader has to be in the logical front of the drive to load like that i believe
<[AfZ]TomServo1> but seriously, i'm a linux noob, that's just a grasp at a straw
<ipressthebuttons> anyone have any helpful ideas?
<ipressthebuttons> because I'd like to be able to change my internet connection without using guess and check to find it.
<evilbug> [AfZ]TomServo1- :)
<ipressthebuttons> nobody wants to help? ):
<[AfZ]TomServo1> keb, please save the day
<[AfZ]TomServo1> i'd love to help you :/
<ipressthebuttons> I'd love
<ipressthebuttons> to see all of my screen
<ipressthebuttons> http://i44.tinypic.com/2gvn0ba.jpg see the end of the firefox window? That's how far to the right my screen goes. Doing anything is a trial.
<ticos> how do i find out what "system" i have? (i.e. linux-x86-64, alpha, etc..)
<xarcade_> uname -a i think
<keb> ipressthebuttons have you looked thru your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues?
<ipressthebuttons> I have no idea what I'm doing. I installed xubuntu on a friend's recommendation.
<keb> xarcade_ did you try installing numlockx
<ipressthebuttons> I opened that log file... any clues I should look for? :/
<[AfZ]TomServo1> ipressthebuttons: click the down arrow on the right side of the firefox app
<keb> it shouldnt be a very long file so have a look
<ipressthebuttons> it's long enough to make me want to not scroll through it
<[AfZ]TomServo1> unless you did that purposely...
<ipressthebuttons> I'm not worried about firefox
<xarcade_> keb, i am now
<ipressthebuttons> I really don't know what I'm looking for here.
<keb> ipressthebuttons about 4 pages into it, you will see what video card it detected and resolutions it supports, as well as what it thinks your monitor supports
<[AfZ]TomServo1> gotta go, thanks for the help keb...i'll have to post something to the forums later
<keb> before 9.04 there used to be a way to override defaults by manually editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf  .  not sure if that still works
<ipressthebuttons> I ytirf yo rfiy iy
<ipressthebuttons> wow that was nasty
<ipressthebuttons> I tried to edit it.
<ipressthebuttons> but it didn't let me.
<keb> lol
<ipressthebuttons> sigh
<keb> you have to use sudo to edit a file
<keb> in /etc
<ipressthebuttons> I did
<ipressthebuttons> it didn't find the file.
<ipressthebuttons> sudo /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<ipressthebuttons> sudo mousepad /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<keb> capital X11
<ipressthebuttons> lame.
<ipressthebuttons> any idea what I could do to fix it?
<keb> only windows and vms are case insensitive
<ipressthebuttons> I can edit it... but what can I put?
<keb> good question
<ipressthebuttons> it is
<ipressthebuttons> I've been looking for an answer all night
<keb> are you able to get to the System -> Hardware app?
<keb> maybe there is a proprietary driver that will work better for you
<ipressthebuttons> Hardware drivers?
<keb> yes
<ipressthebuttons> There are no drivers found
<keb> ok
<ipressthebuttons> just my wireless internet driver, that's the only thing.
<ipressthebuttons> http://www.theatons.com/how-to-setup-dell-e228wfp-on-ubuntu-704 I found this, but I don't know if this will help at all
<xarcade_> keb, can you help me setting up fusesmb properly ?
<keb> xarcade_ sorry i dont use that so i dunno
<ipressthebuttons> should I give that site a try?
<keb> ipressthebuttons did you get the same list of useless refresh rates in Settings --> Xfce settings manager --> Display ?
<xarcade_> keb, how can you access samba server from another pc running linux without using fusesmb ?
<ipressthebuttons> yes
<ipressthebuttons> yes I did.
<keb> ipressthebuttons yes that website looks good, but only change the stuff in xorg.conf related to Monitor, Modes and Screen
<keb> and keep backups
<ipressthebuttons> I backed up the original config...
<keb> do you ahve the exact same monitor as that fellow
<ipressthebuttons> I do not believe I do.
<keb> hmm then the modeline will not work, and could blow up your hardware
<ipressthebuttons> blow UP?
<keb> well it might overload something
<ipressthebuttons> >_>
<ipressthebuttons> I 'll just shut the computer off and keep it that way then
<keb> best to have a look at that log file, see what modes are supported
<keb> when you arent tired and stuff
<ipressthebuttons> xorg.0.log you mean?
<keb>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ipressthebuttons> http://h1.ripway.com/ipressthebuttons/Xorg.0.log
<ipressthebuttons> that's the file D:
<keb> did the monitor come with a manual
<ipressthebuttons> it's a laptop.
<ipressthebuttons> lol.
<ipressthebuttons> I don't know where the manual is.
<xarcade_> how to install a public key in the system to install a software ??
<xarcade_> trying to install webmin
<xarcade_> http://www.webmin.com/jcameron-key.asc
<ipressthebuttons> argh
<ipressthebuttons> I'm going to try it...
<keb> ipressthebuttons did you try all this stuff https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<ipressthebuttons> openchrome?
<keb> yes thats what you have
<ipressthebuttons> confusing
<ipressthebuttons> what is this page telling me to do
<keb> xarcade_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299708
<ipressthebuttons> how do you activate the universe and multiverse repositories again
<xarcade_> i found it solution here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7141244
<keb> ipressthebuttons in System -> Software Sources
<xarcade_> keb: thanks
<ipressthebuttons> and then
<ipressthebuttons> is there anything I should put in third-party software
<keb> hmm. no perhaps better to try this first:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<keb> and choose openchrome
<ipressthebuttons> I don't know if I typed that right
<ipressthebuttons> when I did that, it just made a copy of xorg.conf
<keb> it didnt ask you about anything?
<ipressthebuttons> nope.
<ipressthebuttons> is that bad?
<R1cochet> is there a program that will tell me what codec i need to play a video?
<keb> ipressthebuttons maybe not
<keb> R1cochet mplayer
<ipressthebuttons> xubuntu is functioning, and I have internet... I just want to be able to see my entire screen :/
<ipressthebuttons> if I can't fix my resolution, is there maybe a way to scroll on the screen?
<keb> oh so its just the virtual screen you want to change?
<R1cochet> was using that to play a video and it says: could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound
<ipressthebuttons> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209474 should I try this?
<keb> ipressthebuttons yeah try adding a Virtual   section to your xorg.conf which has a resolution that matches the real one
<keb> *Virtual line
<ipressthebuttons> should I just copy paste what that guy posted except put my screen's resolution?
<keb> not the whole thing, just add a Virtual line to your Subsection Display
<ipressthebuttons> the entire config is empty
<keb> oic
<ipressthebuttons> not empty
<ipressthebuttons> but
<ipressthebuttons> Section "Monitor"
<ipressthebuttons> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<ipressthebuttons> stuff like that...
<keb> is there a Section Screen
<ipressthebuttons> yes
<ipressthebuttons> I put the subsection under that
<ipressthebuttons> should I save and restart and see if my computer doesn't blow up?
<keb> sure
<ipressthebuttons> is that a yes?
<ipressthebuttons> D:
<keb> it wont blow up, but dont use the highest resolutions there
<keb> unless you know your monitor can do that
<ipressthebuttons> aight.
<keb> well 1280x1024 is not unusual for a new laptop
<ipressthebuttons> 1024 768 is mine apparently
<keb> you could even leave out the modes line at first
<ipressthebuttons> I'm going to take my chances.
<ipressthebuttons> if I don't come back
<ipressthebuttons> I gave up and went to sleep.
<ipressthebuttons> >_>
<keb> ok good luck, me too
<keb> R1cochet thats not a codec issue, thats a driver issue
<R1cochet> thank you
<ipressthebuttons> woo.
<ipressthebuttons> It worked
<ipressthebuttons> I can see my entire screen
<keb> yay
<R1cochet> i have a problem with a video file
<R1cochet> cant get it to play in totem at all
<ipressthebuttons> alright
<ipressthebuttons> thank you for the help.
<ipressthebuttons> It took a lot of effort but it worked :]
<R1cochet> i was able to get the audio to play in mplayer but the video wont play at all in totem
<R1cochet> i would like to be able to play the video in totem over mplayer
<J_Litewski> i'm trying to compile the notification-daemon-xfce, and i'm getting permission denied errors
<xarcade_> i have a problem with my ps/2 mouse, when i boot up ubuntu the mouse seems to be dead every time i have to disconnect and reconnect the mouse while the system is running and eventually the system detects the mouse and i can use it, can someone please help me fix this problem ?
<_Pete_> does someone here use conky? Just started to use it yesterday and would like to get some cool .conkyrc to test
<_Pete_> ideally one that mimics gkrellm :)
<MarcPV1> hi
<MarcPV1> i upgrade to 9.04 and i lost the volume control, anyone knows where it is?
<artistxe> you may have to re add it to the panel
<artistxe> right click on panel . add item
<MarcPV1> i added the "mixer" but its not the usual volume control
<MarcPV1> i cant get direct control to the usual fadder
<R1cochet> how can i update intltool? i get error when trying to complile totem
<R1cochet> Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.40.0 or later.
<R1cochet> nevermind
<R1cochet> configure: error: gnome-doc-utils >= 0.3.2 not found
<R1cochet> synaptic says 0.13.1
<R1cochet> how can i update this?
<neozen> salutations
<neozen> need to re-enable old keyboard shortcuts for resizing/moving windows in xfwm4
<neozen> seem to have been removed in upgrade to jaunty
<avuton> /usr/share/applications/evince.desktop is not showing in my menu. The file validates, is there any way I can track down why it's not showing?
<SiDi> avuton: open it with a text editor
<SiDi>  NoDisplay=true
<SiDi> there's this inside it
<avuton> Yeah, it sure does. Wonder why that would be in it
<SiDi> "cp /usr/share/applications/evince.desktop ~/.local/share/applications/ && mousepad ~/.local/share/applications/evince.desktop" avuton
<avuton> Thanks :/
<SiDi> Its because by default its not meant to be shown in menus :)
<SiDi> Copy the file to your home and put this line to false
<SiDi> and it should be in the menu then
<avuton> Thanks again
<SiDi> You're welcome
<Roylap> Does xubuntu 9.04 have support for the eee, acer aspire etc netbooks that ubuntu netbook remix has, i.e are drivers for wifi and camera included?
<SiDi> It can run on netbooks for sure
<SiDi> but we may not have as many drivers on the liveCD
<SiDi> (at worse you can install UNR and then install xubuntu-desktop and remove ubuntu-desktop, but you'll have a lot of GNOME unneeded stuff)
<Roylap> all right thanx, im pretty happy with gnome but the performance on a netbook isnt exactly great and thats why im looking into xubuntu.
<murlidhar> !info xfce4-mcs-manager
<ubottu> Package xfce4-mcs-manager does not exist in jaunty
<murlidhar> any other name is it in ?
<murlidhar> anyone ?
<murlidhar> it's a replacement for gnome-settings-daemon .... right ?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<SiDi> i think its xfconf now
<murlidhar> ah okies
<murlidhar> bash: xfconf: command not found
<SiDi> you're under intrepid ?
<murlidhar> jaunty
<murlidhar> mcs-manager was in intrepid
<murlidhar> but not in jaunty anymore
<SiDi> xfce4-settings-manager
<murlidhar> :(
<murlidhar> SiDi: i am talkin about the daemon file that we put in autostart.sh
<SiDi> no idea :D
<kora-chan> hi i'm using 9.04 right now and after he update from 8.10 something really strange happened. i now have 2 firefox installations if i start it with alt+f2 my old installation starts with all the addons and if i launch it with gnome-do a new clean installation starts,... is there any way to remove the second one?
<kora-chan> apart from that, the xfce dekstop compositor worked well before the update and now i have to disable it because everything slows down when i enable it (intel gma 945)
<ActionParsnip1> kora-chan: you could uninstall all firefoxes and then reinstall one, your profile is held in ~ so will be untouched
<kora-chan> ActionParsnip1: i did already do a apt-get remove firefox, but i didnt change anything. both installations were still there, maybe i should manually remove all the packages in synaptic
<ActionParsnip1> kora-chan: try this
<ActionParsnip1> kora-chan: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get installfirefox
<ActionParsnip1> oops
<ActionParsnip1> last command i missed a space
<kora-chan> ActionParsnip1: k thanks a lot ill try it
<ActionParsnip1> kora-chan: the --purge removes all residual configs that arent in your ~ dir
<kora-chan> ActionParsnip1: that might be a good idea
<kora-chan> ActionParsnip1: the purge line returned that there were noch matches for firefox* but i still can start the new, clean installation from the gnome do
<kora-chan> i removed all the firefox packages i found with synaptic before
<ActionParsnip1> kora-chan: ok then also make sure they are purged:
<ActionParsnip1> dpkg -l | grep firef
<ActionParsnip1> if yuo see package names that start with 'rc'  then you will need to run:  sudo dpkg -P <package name>
<kora-chan> there was a rc firefox-3.0
<kora-chan> i ran the command on it
<ActionParsnip1> you still had config files (but not the install) of firefox
<ActionParsnip1> ok recheck its all gone then install firefox
<kora-chan> well i still can start firefox via gnome do,.....
<kora-chan> thats strange
<ActionParsnip1> sudo apt-get install firefox should be all it takes, maybe its a weirdness in gnome-do
<kora-chan> root ~ # ls -l /usr/bin | grep firefox*
<kora-chan> zsh: no matches found: firefox*
<kora-chan> kk ill do the reinstall
<ActionParsnip1> kora-chan: are you logged on as root?
<kora-chan> no i only have a root shell open for the apt stuff
<ActionParsnip1> ok thats ok
<kora-chan> i dont run the firefox as root, but on my normal user
<ActionParsnip1> kora-chan: whats the output of     which firefox
<kora-chan> ActionParsnip1: i just reinstalled firefox and were back to where we began. gnome do opens a clean instance, while alt+f2 opens my configured ff
<kora-chan> root ~ # which firefox
<kora-chan> /usr/bin/firefox
<kora-chan> could i t be that the jaunty update installed an extra instance of firefox since maybe the firefox package i had before was from a launchpad repo?
<ActionParsnip1> kora-chan: gnome-do must be using something different
<ActionParsnip1> kora-chan: i'm not conversant with the app as I lanch everything from tilda /  yakuake
<ActionParsnip1> kora-chan: log a bug
<kora-chan> ActionParsnip1: k, maybe ill find out which bin gnome do executes, but thanks for all your help; btw is tilda / yakuake a fast launcher, since im not really bound to gnome-do?
<ActionParsnip1> its a quake style konsole / terminal that hides in the top of yur screen til you bring it down with a hotkey
<ActionParsnip1> so you can run all your file manipulation stuff and launch apps n the background all in the same box
<ActionParsnip1> kora-chan: its exactly like using terminal. i launch stuff from there, as well as performing my day to day stuff
<kora-chan> ActionParsnip1: ah alright, maybe ill give it a shot; since i do most of my stuff in terminals too; thanks again for the infos
<ActionParsnip1> horses for courses
<Dillizar> how can i change the color of the panels
<Dillizar> ??
<Dillizar> fuck
<Dillizar> sorry wrong window
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> the f word wasnt for this window :) sowwy
<Dillizar> ANY ONE HERE
<TheSheep> Dillizar: yes
<Dillizar> knome are ya here man
<Dillizar> yeah
<Dillizar> TheSheep how can i change the color ov the pannels
<TheSheep> Dillizar: by editing your theme, or adding it to your .gtkrc-2.0
<Dillizar> damn
<vidd> can someone point me to a good how-to for setting up dual monitors in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> you sure have a foul mouth
<Dillizar> :)
<TheSheep> !xinerama | vidd
<ubottu> vidd: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Dillizar> how can i edit my theme
<TheSheep> Dillizar: try adding it to your ~/.gtkrc-2.0 file: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/114952
<TheSheep> Dillizar: then switch your gtk theme and switch back
<Dillizar> so i need to know the code of the color i want
<Dillizar> ?
<TheSheep> yes, you can get it with gimp
<Dillizar> kewl :)
<Dillizar> what is bg and what fg
<vidd> bg =back ground
<vidd> fg = fore ground
<TheSheep> Dillizar: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GtkThemes
<vidd> TheSheep, that info on xinerama seems dated....xorg doesnt use .conf anymore =\
<TheSheep> vidd: it does
<TheSheep> vidd: it just doesn't require it
<vidd> ic
<vidd> TheSheep, according to Bug #353575 xubuntu 9.04 uses xrandr and not xinerama for dual monitors
<vidd> and xrandr sees both my screens
<cody-somerville> Xfce 4.6 does indeed use xrandr
<TheSheep> doesn't work with my nvidia
<vidd> doesnt the nvidia-provided drivers and software take care of that for you TheSheep ?
<vidd> (but my issue is a different card set)
<vidd> my issue is that both screens are up, but are clones
<TheSheep> vidd: I settled for two X screens in the end
<TheSheep> vidd: yeah, that's how xrandr works
<cody-somerville> I'm pretty sure you can get an extended desktop
<cody-somerville> I have in the past
<TheSheep> but usually smaller than the two screens combined
<TheSheep> because it uses card's internal memory only
<TheSheep> and most crads don't have enough for 2 screens
<Dillizar> can i put gnome apps on the panel??
<vidd> Dillizar, yes...
<vidd> right click and add "launcher"
<vidd> then configure the launcher for the desired app
<Dillizar> vidd not like that
<Dillizar> like weather panel app
<vidd> you mean gnome panel apps?
<Dillizar> yes
<vidd> if the panel app is installed, then it should be selectable
<Dillizar> damn i must change the theme on my xubntu cuz i saw today at work a BIG RAT not a mouse but a rat and i dont want to see the lil mouse there :)
<vidd> brb
<vidd> arg! what happened to <ctrl>+<alt>+<bksp>?????
<vidd> brb
<PingJocky> is there a trick to get Gigolo working?
<PingJocky> or am i missing something?
<hannes_eee> hello
<hannes_eee> just upgraded 8.10 to 9.04 on another laptop
<hannes_eee> the problem is that the nm-applet is not working
<hannes_eee> and hal and dbus aren't starting at startup
<hannes_eee> so i am not able to connect to wireless
<hannes_eee> no ideas or any known bugs?
<Mood> hannes_eee: did you reboot?
<hannes_eee> yes
<hannes_eee> several times
<Mood> did you try sudo apt-get update/upgrade?
<hannes_eee> yes and now i'm dpkg -i *.deb in /var/cache/packages
<hannes_eee> so i'll see what happens
<Mood> hannes_eee: does ifconfig show eth0 and wlan0?
<hannes_eee> yes
<Mood> does wired connection work?
<hannes_eee> no possibility
<Mood> ?
<hannes_eee> atm
<hannes_eee> the router is quite a bit away
<Mood> hannes_eee: i'd first see if wired connection works to get that out of the equation
<ball> hello charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello, ball
<Marcurus> how is it?
<Marcurus> !hello | charlie-tca
<ubottu> charlie-tca: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Marcurus> :)
<charlie-tca> how is what?
<Marcurus> that bot command :)
<Marcurus> the bot command // hopefully correct answer
<charlie-tca> Oh, I see
<hannes_eee> ok the dpkg -i did the trick after a reboot it works
<hannes_eee> thanks anyway
<charlie-tca> same as !hi, right
<charlie-tca> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Marcurus> ehm... that bot.. is he reading itself? 0:-)
 * Marcurus thinks about !hi | !hi
<charlie-tca> No, anything prefaced with ! is a bot command
<charlie-tca> You don't need a nick for the 'bot to respond
<Marcurus> yeah, but this way, shouldt it cycle the bot indefinitely?
<charlie-tca> A simple !hi or !hello should get a respond
<charlie-tca> I told it to say hi using !hi
<charlie-tca> If it is cycling on your computer, something is wrong with the client you are using
<Marcurus> if I say !hi | !hi, he will say !hi: Hi! Welcome... which may trigger another round
<Marcurus> !hi | !hi
<ubottu> !hi: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Marcurus> :(
<Marcurus> I forgot the ':'
<Marcurus> I though it will read his own sentence and trigger itself again
<Marcurus> ah, never mind :D
<Marcurus> I am just stupid probably, not even pipe there :D
<charlie-tca> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chewit> charlie-tca, whats the latest with Xfce 4.6.1 in Jaunty?
<charlie-tca> It is not in jaunty yet
<chewit> ok, when will it go to the updates?
<charlie-tca> It will go after it gets packaged for us.
<charlie-tca> Don't have dates yet
<chewit> ok
<chewit> thanks
<Kerio> heh not near as much commotion here as in ubuntu channel
<ball> Hello Kerio
<Kerio> hello
<carlis> Hi
<carlis> I need help
<Kerio> with what?
<carlis> I want to install xubuntu from my flash memory how do i do it ?
<Kerio> it's almost like you can hear the typing :)
<carlis> How do i do it Kerio ??
<Kerio> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Kerio> haven't tried it myself
<carlis> ok.
<carlis> Thanks for helping me Kerio
<carlis> Bye Kerio
<tavasti> anybody with experience on installing vdr with xineliboutput?
<tavasti> I have xubuntu 8.10 with vdr packages from http://www.hanno.de/
<tavasti> and can't get it running, xine window opens, but closes immediately, and vdr quits
<skull> hi
<skull> i need ur help
<genii> skull: A description of the problem you are having first would be useful
<skull> how can i config dialup connection
<genii> skull: from command line: sudo pppconfig                         and then enter the relevant info. After that you should be able to click on the network icon and tell it to dial out, etc
<genii> Please note in pppconfig your mouse is useless, use the Tab key to change fields, Enter to select, etc
<skull> thanx i try
<carlis> I want to create a bootable Live USB drives for install Xubuntu and I have this webpage: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/. I think is difficult. Is there another way to do it more easy ?
<carlis> Thanks for help
<carlis> Who can help me ???
<charlie-tca> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/11/07/ubuntu-from-your-flash-drive-easier-than-ever-before/
<charlie-tca> Might help. It is written by an Xubuntu user
 * Pres-Gas gets his rss action on for that weblog...
<carlis> ok
<carlis> Thanks for helping me Charlie
<carlis> Bye Charlie
<charlie-tca> He tries to do the flash drive for every release, so it is tested in jaunty
<charlie-tca> yp
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<J_Litewski> charlie-tca: I downloaded the notification-daemon-xfce and tried to compile it, and i get permission denied. I tried running it as root and still the same problem
<charlie-tca> J_Litewski: I don't know anything about it
<J_Litewski> ah
<charlie-tca> Why are you compiling it instead of installing it from Synaptic Package Manager?
<J_Litewski> it's not in the package manager
<J_Litewski> i checked already
<charlie-tca> You might check in #xfce then, to see what is missing
<J_Litewski> ok
<Dillizar> J_Litewski maybe you need to turn oc the X and try to install it like that
<Dillizar> off*
<J_Litewski> ?
<charlie-tca> J_Litewski: Maybe you need xfce4-notifyd with it?
<J_Litewski> charle-tca, i got that
<Yondering> hello.. attempting to follow the directions at ttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 and wound up with http://paste.ubuntu.com/160830/ when trying to run pulseaudio from a terminal.  any ideas?
<charlie-tca> PulseAudio is not used in Xubuntu, you should ask in Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> sorry, #ubuntu
<accab> If pulse audio isn't used, what is? I dont get any sound on my laptop
<accab> and was thinking of going throught that ubuntu checklist to see if it fixed things
<nikolam> I have a silly question
<nikolam> Why programs use so much RAM?
<nikolam> Xfce and panels and plugins in particular. I am on 64bit
<nikolam> xfce4-menu-plugin uses 97.7MB and climing
<charlie-tca> accab: Xubuntu uses alsa audio
<nikolam> i use hardy
<accab> @charlie-tca thanks
<charlie-tca> Do you have the speaker icon on the panel?
<accab> I will work my way through the checklist there, ther
<accab> no I don't
<accab> come to think of it
<nikolam> xfrun4 for instance, use 6.4MB of RAM. Just sitting and waiting for Alt+F2, right?
<charlie-tca> right click the panel, click add to panel, add the volume control
<accab> that would be alsa-mixer or something like that?
<J_Litewski> how would I upgrade the XFCE package to 4.6.1?
<nikolam> charlie-tca, or he can use drag and drop if adding does not work
<charlie-tca> Then left-click twice to open properties and make sure master and pcm are unmuted
<charlie-tca> nikolam: I don't know much about ram usage.
<accab> yup
<accab> done that
<charlie-tca> now see if you have sound
<accab> let me find a test wav
<charlie-tca> in /usr/share/sounds/purple/
<nikolam> also about cpu usage, gnome-system-monitor uses 39% of cpu time
<charlie-tca> system monitor always steals a lot of cpu, then settles down if you don't do anything
<nikolam> shouldn`t it use ,like 0% or something
<gartral1> whats the default text editor in xubutu (gui)
<charlie-tca> Only if nothing else is happening. Just a mouse movement will make it go way up
<charlie-tca> mousepad
<nikolam> It shows itself on more then 40% all the time now. And nothing but Xorg is using much cpu
<charlie-tca> gartral1: mousepad
<gartral1> ok, and gksu mousepad will work to edit a system file, right?
<charlie-tca> nikolam: I found it got so bad I could not keep it on all the time. It steals too much cpu
<charlie-tca> gartral1: right
<Carlis> Hi Charlie
<Carlis> I have a question for u
<nikolam> Also I suffer very bad multitaskin issues, whenever disk is heavily used, everything freezes. Especially when update or package install is being done.
<charlie-tca> go ahead, Carlis
<Carlis> ok
<nikolam> charlie-tca, maybe I should file a bug on gnome-system-monitor, for being a cpu pig.
<Carlis> Is possible to install usb-creator in windows ¿
<Carlis> ?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, Carlis
<charlie-tca> I never use it.
<gartral1> carlis you need unetbootin
<charlie-tca> I would think you would need one written for windows
<nikolam> what is usb-creator?
<Carlis> It`s diffiicult oto use unetbooting
<knome> Carlis, usb-creator is available in live cd
<charlie-tca> Used to create a live cd on a thumbdrive
<nikolam> I made usb bootable xubuntu drive out of xubuntu desktop, very easily , usin unetbootin !
<charlie-tca> but that don't really work from windows, does it?
<nikolam> what it have to do with windows?
<charlie-tca> I think the cpu usage bug is reported already
<charlie-tca> <Carlis> Is possible to install usb-creator in windows ¿
<nikolam> charlie-tca, thanks
<charlie-tca> That was the question.
<nikolam> one can use virtualbox
<Carlis> virtualbox ???
<nikolam> why you need windows?
<Carlis> because In windows I have the zubuntu iso file
<nikolam> well buy one cdrw media and boot computer to xubuntu desktop from cd
<nikolam> then make your usb.
<Carlis> is not possible to create in usb ???
<SiDi> you can
<SiDi> !install usb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install usb
<SiDi> there is on the wiki a guide that tells you how to do manually
<SiDi> basically, open your ISO with something like daemon tools
<SiDi> copy all the files to the USB key freshly formated to FAT16
<nikolam> yes it is man, boou xubuntu from cd and make it. there is also one more program, just a second to find it..
<SiDi> and then you'll have to rename a few files (thats the part i cant remember)
<SiDi> nikolam: the point of making an usb bootable key from windows is avoiding having to make a cdrom :)
<SiDi> Carlis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<SiDi> Check at the middle-end, manual methods
<nikolam> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<nikolam> i used to use gui for that from iso to usb. Just to find the name of it
<nikolam> This is onteresting Carlis http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-xubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<Carlis> Ok
<Carlis> Thank You very much for helping me alot
<nikolam> Carlis, Why don`t you just use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ for windows?
<accab> charlie-tca -- I found the sound files. I click them. they play, but no sound comes out :-(
<accab> is there some kind of checklist I can try?
<nikolam> accab, turn your speakers on or plug headphones to right hole
<Carlis> because Unetbooting is difficult
<nikolam> Carlis, You can make any kind of bootable usb with it..
<nikolam> Carlis, why difficult??
<nikolam> just point it to your .iso you have
<nikolam> check your .iso with md5 program to see if it downloaded right
<nikolam> Carlis, it is easiest program in the universe to make bootable usb...
<nikolam> Carlis, I don`t understand you.
<accab> ah. fixed it, I think. this is a laptop, so the speakers are always on. But there was a checkbox for "headphone jack sense" and if that was ticked, there was no sound
<accab> thanks
<accab> next question: where is the desktop menu file stored?
<nikolam> Carlis, you have nice gui app to make bootable usb from .iso you have. Case closed.
<accab> It has grown hugely bloated since I upgraded to 9.04, and I can't find the graphical menu editor that used to be there
<Carlis> gui app where is it ?
<Carlis> ok. Nikolam Thanks for helping me
<nikolam> Carlis http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Carlis> ok
<charlie-tca> accab: glad yuou got sound fixed.
<charlie-tca> menu files are in /usr/share/applications
<charlie-tca> If you are planning on modifying them,
<charlie-tca> copy '/etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu to '~/.config/xdg/menus' and customize it.
<Carlis> Thanks for helping me Nikolam
<Carlis> Bye
<charlie-tca> accab: You can also create desktop entries in '~/.local/share/applications' to override the existing applications (change or hide) or add new ones.
<charlie-tca> even more help available at http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<todkon> Hmm, how would I get xfce4-mcs-manager intalled in Jaunty?
<accab> charlie-tca: thanks. That's masses of help - a long evening's fiddling lies ahead
<charlie-tca> There is no menu editor in xfce 4.6 yet, so you have to do it manually
<charlie-tca> todkon: you don't
<charlie-tca> it is not used in 9.04
<todkon> ah, is it obsolete?
<accab> I have scite, which edits xml files as well as anything else
<charlie-tca> yes
<todkon> what's used to boot up all the ggtk stuff?
<Pres-Gas> Boy, it sho would help if I remembered that reformatting a partition during an install will generate a new uuid for it.
<charlie-tca> accab: that should work
<charlie-tca> can't remember, todkon
<charlie-tca> Pres-Gas: +1
<todkon> ah
 * charlie-tca puts memory under "brain-dead" today
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, needed to test Fedora 10 for something...did not let it install Grub and edited the /boot/grub/menu.lst to manually add it...all of that was well.  Then saw that fsck could not resolve a uuid.  Should check /etc/fstab too.
<hezy> hi, anyone knows if it's possible to have Thunar use the EXIF of image files to present thumbnail in the right orientation?
<nikolam> hezy, you can get thunar source with apt-get source thunar. Check it out and make it use :)
<hezy> nikolam: yes, but as far as I know thumbnails in thunar are handled by plugins.
<nikolam> so the question is, what plugin does it
<nikolam> #debian-xfce ?
<nikolam> hezy, thunar-thumbnailers ?
<hezy> nikolam: I'm using xubuntu.
<nikolam> me also
<hezy> I think it's the same in debian
<hezy> anyway, I'm not sure if there is an easy way to do it' or is it a feature I should ask for
<SiDi> hezy: ask JPohlmann if he's around
<SiDi> he's working on thunar at the moment, so he might know how its / if its managed
<hezy> SiDi: where can I find JPohlmann ?
<SiDi> He's here, just wait and i'm sure he'll answer when he got a minute
<hezy> thanks SiDi
<hezy> JPohlmann: is there a way to make Thunar use the EXIF of image files in order to present thumbnails in the right orientation?
<nikolam> hmm, how do we check real CPU speed ?
<nikolam> I overclocked my machine a bit, but everythin still displays original cpu speed..
<nikolam> maybe because /proc/cpuinfo reads data from cpu directly and does not display real current cpu speed
<zoredache> run some process that stresses the cpu like PI calculators when system is not over-clocked and after it is overclocked
<nikolam> on the hardware side, I think that overclocking is done. On some other OS, it displays changed cpu speed corectly. Also I set performance in emifreq
<nikolam> zoredache, you think it actually works on stock speed, even if it is set to overclock in motherboard settings?
<nikolam> I compile something right now, I think it is enough
<nikolam> oh my god even sound is twitching when disk activity is high...
<histo> Is there a volume control that doesn't suck for jaunty? I click on it and it opens a window rather than just having a slider.
<SiDi> more or less the principle of a sound mixer
<SiDi> offering more than one channel
<SiDi> feel free to use gnome's one via an xfapplet tho
<histo> No i'm saying most users are used to just clicking and getting a slider but right or double clicking to get a mixer.
<histo> Anyhoot if I do pull up the mixer I only get one channel anyways.
<SiDi> you are used to :)
<SiDi> i personally prefer having a window that i can close easily instead of a slider taking focus and having to click back on the icon to close it, as under gnome
<J_Litewski> where would I go if i find spelling mistakes in the Help Documentation?
<J_Litewski> do i have to create a patch, or just fix the mistakes and upload them?
<artistxe> J_Litewski,  to hell ?
<artistxe> ;)
<J_Litewski> ;)
<artistxe> j/k . do not know of where to report bugs in the docs
<SiDi> J_Litewski: launchpad.net
<SiDi> translations of xubuntu-docs
<J_Litewski> ah, ok
<SiDi> ;)
<histo> SiDi: yeah they could have it disapear after a certain amount of time.
<J_Litewski> might as well help xubuntu by spell checking lol
<J_Litewski> i found one problem already
<artistxe> one would think that the docs were spell checked. funny .
<J_Litewski> well, it was more of a copy and pasteerror
<J_Litewski> * paste error
<J_Litewski> damn space key
<artistxe> damned*
<J_Litewski> lol
<artistxe> J_Litewski, I am beginning to suspect that you are not the right one for the job :P
<J_Litewski> heh
<J_Litewski> i use to be a spelling bee champ before my memory started going
<artistxe> reminding me off the phrase " Get off the girl and give me a try"
<artistxe> J_Litewski, that is horrible. how old are you ?
<J_Litewski> 21
<J_Litewski> err... 20
<J_Litewski> almost 21
<SiDi> started going huh ?
<SiDi> cant remember your age? :D
<J_Litewski> it's part of the drugs my parents put me on
<artistxe> 21 and your memory is going ???   how much junk food are you consuming ?
<J_Litewski> stupid zoloft and ritalin
<SiDi> ew
<J_Litewski> yea
<J_Litewski> first gen stuff
<artistxe> ritalin has some bizarre effects if you snort it ( I have, ahem, heard)
<J_Litewski> destroyed my short term memory
<J_Litewski> brb dishes
<artistxe> wow. at 21 and your memory is going
<charlie-tca> J_Litewski: report the help bugs in launchpad
<SiDi> night people
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-docs
<charlie-tca> for them
<evilbug> i made a xubuntu 9.04 install flash drive via unetbootin to install on an eee and i can't get past the cdrom install part.
<charlie-tca> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/11/07/ubuntu-from-your-flash-drive-easier-than-ever-before/
<evilbug> charlie-tca: the flash drive came out fine though.
<charlie-tca> But it isn't installing?
<charlie-tca> What is not working?
<evilbug> charlie-tca: so the only option from the unetbootin menu i can boot with is Default. i get through language and keyboard layout but then it gets to the cdrom drive part, asking to install drivers from it.
<charlie-tca> If you are installing from USB, you should not need cdrom drivers
<evilbug> that's what the menu is telling me.
<evilbug> it asks me for a cdrom drive.
<evilbug> i'm going to try creating the flash boot again using usb-creator now.
<charlie-tca> I would look at that blog post, personally
<dj_bushido> can somebody help me with awn?
<charlie-tca> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<dj_bushido> I meant a problem.
<knome> you can always ask
<dj_bushido> currently I am getting an error that it python can't import awn. I checked to make sure that it wasn't running from /usr/local/bin but I still can't import the module
<knome> we might not know the answer, though, as this is not the awn support channel
<dj_bushido> for the record as well, the python bindings are installed (dependency).
<charlie-tca> You might want to try #awn
<JPohlmann> hezy: I think Thunar is supposed to do that already.
<knome> JPohlmann, *you* *think*? :P
<J_Litewski> when did OOo become the standard office suite for Xubuntu?
<hezy> JPohlmann: I'm using Thunar 1.0.0 in the new xubuntu 9.04, and it does not seem to do it
<J_Litewski> because it wasn't installed when I installed Xubuntu last year
<artistxe> J_Litewski, and is there even a "standard office suite" for xubuntu anyway ?
<charlie-tca> J_Litewski: It isn't.
<J_Litewski> ah
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu installs Gnumeric and Abiword
<J_Litewski> then the docs lie
<artistxe> and that's it
<charlie-tca> Turn in a bug report on it to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-docs
<artistxe> J_Litewski spellchecks the docs and then he takes them to court gotta love it
<J_Litewski> ok, I will once i'm done
<J_Litewski> lol
<hezy> JPohlmann: I use GPicView to turn photos 90 deg (landscape to portrait) and all the other programs show the thumbnail as portrait. Thunar does not
<charlie-tca> every little bit helps
<artistxe> I think you are focussing too much on docs. have anything better to do there ? like mahjongg or pron ?
<J_Litewski> lol
<J_Litewski> i'm just trying to make sure that the info is correct
<charlie-tca> Docs are pretty important! That is what the new user gets his impressions from
<JPohlmann> hezy: Well, hm, file a bug then. I'm currently working on Thunar but that thing will have to wait for a while.
<JPohlmann> But it would still be useful to know about that bug to fix it later.
<J_Litewski> since i'm not good enough to code (yet), this is making me feel good
<artistxe> charlie-tca, very true. just joking though.
<charlie-tca> I like mahjongg
<hezy> JPohlmann: thanks. And btw, thanks for the great work you are doing :)
<JPohlmann> You're welcome!
<artistxe> J_Litewski, just joking . ppl do appreciate good docs . and charlie-tca I do also every once in awhile. is one of the only games I play
<J_Litewski> charlie-tca, quick question. how would i change my DNS settings for my wired connection if the button is grayed out?
<charlie-tca> Try GNU Backgammon. It is really good, too
<dj_bushido> to change DNS you might have to authorize the program with your sudo password.
<J_Litewski> i can do it with my wireless connection without the sudo password
<J_Litewski> it complains about my keyring though
<artistxe> charlie-tca, I have backgammon somewhere ( bsdgames) but I cannot start from terminal for some reason ( cannot recall proper name )
<charlie-tca> That's why I use gnubackgammon. It shows up in the menu!
<charlie-tca> It is world-class play, too
<artistxe> oh. you use menus
<charlie-tca> heh
<artistxe> ;)
<charlie-tca> I fought with backgammon in the terminal, never did get any of them to work for me
<evilbug> charlie-tca: now it works fine, thanks.
<artistxe> okay . and it is so not under games menu or anywhere else I can see in xubuntu
<artistxe> char
<charlie-tca> You have to install it
<artistxe> charlie-tca, unless you are running xubuntu with gnome
<charlie-tca> It is not a default game
<artistxe> oh. I see.
<charlie-tca> called gnubg
<artistxe> oh. " couldn't find package gnubackgammon"
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I had to go look, myself
<artistxe> it suggested kbackgammon before installing gnubg
<charlie-tca> I have xgammon installed, and gnubg
<charlie-tca> I don't use kubuntu, so I don't install kbackgammon
<artistxe> oh. I am not a fan of anything KDE
<artistxe> charlie-tca, got it . looks very cool. thanks for the tip :)
<charlie-tca> welcome. Enjoy it
<charlie-tca> Took me a while to learn how to use it. It really is good
<artistxe> one question though. is there a way to move pieces via keyboard instead of using the mouse ?
<charlie-tca> Yes, click new, it shows the keyboard keys
<JPohlmann> hezy: Thanks for the report
<artistxe> cool
<charlie-tca> I think help goes through them, too
<hezy> JPohlmann: sure. sorry that I can't help much more than that...
<JPohlmann> It's ok. I'll not be able to do anything about it right now but as soon as I can I'll try to reproduce it.
<JPohlmann> hezy: Can you maybe attach an example image, maybe before and after rotating it with GPicView?
<hezy> JPohlmann: sure, no problem.
<JPohlmann> Thanks
<J_Litewski> it's fun breaking the help documents
<J_Litewski> it's also fun fixing them too
<charlie-tca> :-)
<artistxe> J_Litewski, you mentioned that you do not code yet. if you want to learn I would suggest playing around with Python as a start
<J_Litewski> the 'how to restore a deleted file' info box was wrong
<J_Litewski> i was looking into python artistxe, it looks fun
<artistxe> oh . it is. and very easy to learn  with so many resources available for getting started
<J_Litewski> i'm thinking about installing the python hooks for the xfce4 desktop and panel and making little test things
<artistxe> sure. why not
<J_Litewski> since i'm still having problems with making my own notification box
<J_Litewski> i can do it using a loophole in the API, but not using the libnotify/notify.h way
<artistxe> J_Litewski, to get used to the idea of basic parameters , do you have conky installed ?
<J_Litewski> not sure
<J_Litewski> i'll check
<artistxe> then you do not
<demon_> my xubuntu doesnt want to boot
<artistxe> anyway. it is basic scripting . you can start with that
<artistxe> demon_, ppl have been having that problem. sorry to hear you are one of them. is it a laptop ?
<J_Litewski> ok, ty artistxe
<demon_> yes
<artistxe> demon_, any other os installed besides xubuntu ?
<demon_> nope
<demon_> just download the alternative version cuz i have only 128 ram
<artistxe> okay. this is going to sound very silly. does it startup ( the comp) and the power light flashes for a bit. and then it sounds like it winds down before it shuts off ?
<demon_> the installation was good and then the line goes few cm and the stops
<knome> demon_, just for start, xubuntu will be very slow even if it booted.
<demon_> cuz i have 128ram
<knome> yes.
<artistxe> wow.....
<demon_> :(
<demon_> but it needs only 128 ram right
<artistxe> uh. dunno
<demon_> 196 to install but i have the alternative cd
<J_Litewski> it needs around 256 to run smoothly
<demon_> sure?
<J_Litewski> 128 is good for command line
 * artistxe suggest Puppy at that rate . a laptop with 128 ???
<demon_> or lxfe?
<J_Litewski> i use to have a lappy with 24mb of RAM
<artistxe> no
<demon_> what about opengeu
<demon_> can i run it on 128ram?
<demon_> elive works :)
<artistxe> e16 should work
<forces> saluton
<knome> demon_, it is *possible* that xubuntu runs with 128ram.
<artistxe> knome. just not on his computer.
<demon_> lol
<demon_> :D
<charlie-tca> You can run xubuntu with 128ram, but it is slow, may take 5 minutes to boot
<knome> artistxe, looks like that.
<demon_> i have 366mhz
<beejay7777> hi
<artistxe> demon_, can you run the live disc ?
<beejay7777> after upgrade i have :"No Exec line in the session file: xfce. Starting failsafe GNOME"
<knome> charlie-tca is the expert on running xubuntu with low ram
<beejay7777> any clue what to do
<beejay7777> ?
<demon_> artistxe,  i dont have a livecd
<charlie-tca> beejay7777: yes
<artistxe> beejay7777, go into gnome. find the file that handles sessions . and make xfce default ( I am guessing)
<charlie-tca> You will need to edit /home/USER_NAME/.dmrc and change the line that says SESSION=xfce4 to SESSION=xfce
<charlie-tca> Then restart
<beejay7777> charlie-tca: this xubuntu is on my parents computer - the upgrade did not go smooth
<charlie-tca> that little change will fix the error
<artistxe> the file with start with a "dm" maybe for desktop manager ......hold on . be right back
<charlie-tca> artistxe: no
<J_Litewski> heh, Chapter 12. Customising Your Computer
<beejay7777> i reboot and check
<artistxe> charlie-tca, sorry. you are right. I was not reading full convo
<artistxe> dmrc stands for what ?
<artistxe> I remember seeing that in my home directory
<charlie-tca> I do not know
<charlie-tca> I only know what fixes that error
<artistxe> yes. well the file only seems to list the default session
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is desktop manager resource configuration
<artistxe> makes sense
<beejay7777> working beautifull
<beejay7777> thanks a lot
<artistxe> beejay7777, what did that file read anyway before you edited it ?
<artistxe> and why is upgrade doing this to ppl ?
<beejay7777> SESSION=xfce4
<knome> the script (or sth) to run for xfce changed for 4.6
<charlie-tca> It is a bug. We found it too late to fix it
<artistxe> hahaha
<knome> charlie-tca, there was not really a way to fix it and at the same time to really migrate to the new name.
<artistxe> sorry . but I have to compose myself after that one
<artistxe> seriously ( a startup bug) ?
<charlie-tca> And, you don't see it if they select "xfce4 session" when you log in the first time after the upgrade
<knome> artistxe, it is not as bad as including kde 4.0 in the kubuntu release earlier
<knome> artistxe, where the complete desktop was broken for many many people
<artistxe> knome. screw the KDE users  :P
<knome> artistxe, and many basic users had to do complete re-installs
<charlie-tca> weighed the options, it was judged less serious than breaking jaunty at the last minute
<knome> charlie-tca, ?
<artistxe> I kould kare less about them
<knome> charlie-tca, the kde 4.0 versus xfce 4.6 startup?
<beejay7777> i have to say that upgrade from distance brake on hal configuration for me
<charlie-tca> No, the upgrade 8.10 to 9.04 bug in .dmrc
<knome> charlie-tca, right.
<beejay7777> and i have to do it by the phone :)
<charlie-tca> beejay7777: don't know that one
<knome> charlie-tca, the reason i feel including kde 4.0 back then is epic fail is that the kubuntu team already had a way to sandbox kde4 *and* run kde3 simultaneously.
<beejay7777> i connect to my parents computer through ssh
<knome> charlie-tca, but they decided to go with the broken desktop, even if they knew it would lead to catastrophe.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that seemed like a big mistake to me
<knome> charlie-tca, that was a silly decision from the kubuntu team and knowing what their leader thought about the desktop being broken for many people...
<knome> charlie-tca, i'm not saying they didn't do all they could, but there was an option to keep kde3, even if it wasn't that new and experimental.
<knome> charlie-tca, kde4 was already available for users who wanted it.
<knome> charlie-tca, it lost kubuntu many users.
<charlie-tca> I agree. At least we all learned from that, though
<knome> enough of rants :)
<knome> true
<knome> just have to remember to keep our head calm even if we have something really nice coming.
<beejay7777> charlie-tca: thanks a lot again - maybe put this info about bug somewher -  i was googling and can not find anything
<knome> charlie-tca, isn't the bug in the release notes?
<charlie-tca> No, we opted to leave it out for some reason I can't recall
<knome> right
 * knome has some pressure on keeping the artwork quality as high as it was for jaunty
<artistxe> we opted sounds so suspicious
<charlie-tca> It was discussed and decided ? better
<knome> artistxe, it was a developer community decision and i believe it was wise, even if i wasn't part of it.
<charlie-tca> I think I must be tired, my English is going to hell
<knome> ehm, even if i wasn't online discussing it. :)
<knome> charlie-tca, lol ;)
<knome> charlie-tca, i only slept for 5,5 hours after the night shift
<artistxe> how many devs are in this room ?
<charlie-tca> omg! you should perhaps get some sleep today
<beejay7777> thanks again, i go to sleep, bye
<knome> artistxe, about five at the moment.
<knome> artistxe, our main channel for development is #xubuntu-devel
<artistxe> knome. I see. and is the room passwd only ?
<knome> artistxe, nope. feel free to join
<charlie-tca> Several will monitor the channel at any given time. They will attempt to help as needed
<artistxe> oh. I might do that one afternoon.
<charlie-tca> Just keep support questions over here, please.
<artistxe> pfft. of course.
<knome> artistxe, basically our development discussion is open for everyone to participate
<knome> charlie-tca, as usual... :P
<knome> charlie-tca, where is the channel for xubuntu talk which is not about development or support but still is not offtopic?
<artistxe> knome. I see. same goes with blendercoders ( although I do not agree with that idea all of the time)
<charlie-tca> I see more and more asking in #xubuntu-devel when it should have been asked here
<knome> artistxe, of course the core developer team has the last word.
<knome> charlie-tca, true
<artistxe> knome. I would hope so
<knome> artistxe, we definitely do :P
<charlie-tca> don't have one, knome. We only have the three channels for xubuntu
<zoredache> knome: actually, as the user of OSS software I have the final word...
<knome> charlie-tca, so that must be #xubuntu then, but only when there is no support going on
<charlie-tca> yeah
<knome> zoredache, really? on what we're going to include to the next release? :)
<djs> I had an upgrade go horribly wrong. Where can I find the official repositories for Xubuntu?
<knome> to be honest, this is not about words.
<knome> djs, what did go wrong?
<zoredache> knome: what is the release doesn't directly relate to what I use on my system
<knome> djs, do you need the package repositories or the cd ISO?
<charlie-tca> djs: uncheck all the sources in Applications -> System -> Software Sources
<charlie-tca> close it, then open it and check them again. It will rebuild the list
<artistxe> knome : you would have to agree though. sometimes it can be a disaster fighting thru all of the end user requests vs the ppl that are actually working on the code
<charlie-tca> knome: user always gets the last word, since if they don't use the OS, it would disappear
#xubuntu 2009-04-30
<knome> zoredache, true. of course in the OSS world the user can decide what he uses. but more and more we've gone in the model (at least in ubuntu) that the release is a product and many people take it as the definite system and are not willing to change things.
<djs> I was updating via CLI and it locked up, I've managed to get back to working in a GUI but I need to empty my sources.list and put the right stuff in there.
<artistxe> charlie-tca, and what happens when ppl want xubuntu to behave more like ( a long limb here ) windows ?
<charlie-tca> I don't think that will ever happen
<knome> artistxe, the basic idea is, in the end, that any developer won't do any decision he doesn't agree with. that's why user requests are partly ignored. but of course, in open source, you can modify the app yourself and there you go, you have what you want.
<zoredache> artistxe: if there where people that wanted that, they would probably fork, because I doubt the current people working on xubuntu would go that direction
<knome> artistxe, if people ask us to include kde's plasma into xubuntu, it won't happen. that's not the direction the developers are willing to go.
<knome> artistxe, zoredache is totally correct.
<artistxe> oh, I know that xubuntu would not go in that direction . I am just saying ( from my own experience) the end user is ( my personal philosophy ) not always right and needs to be told what they want
<artistxe> fascism it is not
<knome> artistxe, if a end user wants xubuntu to act like windows, we most propably point him to windows.
<artistxe> exactly
<djs> charlie-tca, uncheck all of the ones under "Downloadable from the internet" ?
<knome> artistxe, if you don't agree with the development team, you don't have to use the release.
<artistxe> again you are right
<knome> artistxe, if you are active, you can join the team and try to change things. that is possible.
<artistxe> knome. in the future I will consider it . too many other projects right now.
<charlie-tca> yes, djs
<knome> artistxe, very rare projects are lead by just one person.
<djs> I'll try that thanks.
<artistxe> blender 2.5 is still being worked on.
<charlie-tca> djs: that will clear the sources list, you probably should uncheck the ones under Third-Party Software, too
<knome> artistxe, the direction of projects are a sum of many peoples ideas.
<knome> artistxe, heh, didn't mean that *you* should join (you can if you want, though). just meant that it is possible for any user.
<artistxe> the concept of " the sum of many peoples ideas " is difficult to apprehend at times
<knome> artistxe, of course there is times when people disagree. then it's the project leader or the team leader(for example artwork)
<knome> artistxe, ...who makes the final decision
<artistxe> knome. you are in Finland right now I see. I am visiting the states and still trying to cope with the idea of this "democracy" they have here
<PingJocky> how about menus?  how does that go down?
<knome> artistxe, i live in finland :)
<djs> charlie-tca, they are all already unchecked under third party, should they be?
<knome> PingJocky, sorry?
<charlie-tca> yes. Now you close it, then when you open it, just check the ones in again on Download from internet. that should rebuild the list.
<charlie-tca> I have to go now.
<knome> charlie-tca, see you o/
<djs> Ok, thank you.
<PingJocky> i was wondering if a simple discision like menus was also done through commity?
<knome> PingJocky, which menus are you talking about?
<artistxe> knome. I would not assume that you live there. anyway, my point is : the sum of many ideas usually ends the way that a popularity contest does ( the democracy construct )
<PingJocky> xubunbu
<charlie-tca> PingJocky: they came from XFCE itself
<PingJocky> ah ok
<PingJocky> thats all i was wondering
<knome> PingJocky, also the discussion is rarely pushed in the *community* but only the developer community
<knome> PingJocky, which is way narrower field
<knome> PingJocky, we believe we can do the right decisions for our users
<PingJocky> looks like the menus are an upstream desicion
<knome> PingJocky, yes. the menus now are compatible with the freedesktop spec
<PingJocky> i must say that xubuntu 9.04 works great on my eeepc 1000
<knome> artistxe, usually. but there is people who are experts on specific subjects. i strongly feel that those people should be team leaders and they should be listened and their opinion should be valued more than the others in disagreement situations
<knome> PingJocky, nice to hear
<knome> PingJocky, which kernel do you use?
<PingJocky> generic
<PingJocky> the one that comes with it
<knome> right. does all the hardware work with it?
<PingJocky> oh yeah!! there is some wireless goodness built in
<knome> nice.
<PingJocky> this is what i have been looking for
<knome> i heard that jaunty is supporting netbooks way better than intrepid did.
<knome> there would've been the array.org kernel for earlier ubuntu versions
<PingJocky> oh yeah
<PingJocky> i use to run the array.org kernel
<knome> right. i still run it under intrepid on my eepc, but i don't use the eepc much.
<PingJocky> its my main computer
<knome> d'oh :)
<evilbug> where can i go to find a list of drivers for eeepc?
<PingJocky> well, other then my work computer
<artistxe> anyway . need to get back to work . later ppls
<PingJocky> later artistxe
<knome> artistxe, was nice talking to you. see you later
<artistxe> you will
<artistxe> and same. nice chatting
<knome> evilbug, what do you exactly need?
<evilbug> i can't control system volume with the built-in media keys.
<knome> evilbug, which xubuntu version are you using?
<evilbug> knome: 9.04 on an 1000he eeepc.
<knome> evilbug, there should be support for that, but you can try http://array.org/ubuntu/
<knome> evilbug, you can use the intrepid (8.10) kernel even on your jaunty (9.04) machine.
<djs> I am using xubuntu 9.04, (still using the beta). I want to update since it was officially released, but before updating I want to make sure I have the right sources in my sources.list. This is what I have in my sources.list file deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main universe restricted multiverse. Is this correct?
<knome> djs, looks correct.
<djs> Last time I had some problems because I had the wrong sources, I'm just making sure. Thanks.
<kromar> is there a flash plugin for the 64bit version?
<knome> kromar, yes.
<kromar> where do i find that?
<knome> kromar, in synaptic search for flash
<kromar> there is only the flash plugin for firefox
<kromar> and i dont use firefox
<kromar> also i tried that and it dindt work
<knome> kromar, then i don't have an idea.
<kromar> alsways told me the plugin was missing
<knome> kromar, the flash plugin works for me with firefox
<djs> knome, Do you know where I could find some official documentation showing what the sources.list should look like?
<knome> djs, the sources.list for ubuntu jaunty or in general?
<zoredache> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<PingJocky> if i screwed up my desktop settings, what ~/. folders do i need to remove to set it back to stock?
<JPohlmann> PingJocky: How and what did you screw up?
<JPohlmann> Maybe there's a way out of that without purging your entire home directory. ;)
<djs> knome, I just want to make sure my system isn't going to blow up like last time. ;)
<PingJocky> it isnt anything specific
<knome> djs, it looks correct. just update :P
<PingJocky> i just want to purge my home folders
<djs> ubottu, I'll take a look at those links.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PingJocky> haha
<djs> knome, ok.
<JPohlmann> PingJocky: It really depends what you want to remove. The config files are spread over your entire home directory.
<PingJocky> brb
<R1cochet> is Gnomenu in xubuntu 9.
<R1cochet> is Gnomenu in xubuntu 9.04 repos?
<zoredache> PingJocky: if I where to guess, I would think I would start by renaming or removing your .config directory...
<satansaunt> is it normal for everything bar windows apps via wine to be quicker in xubuntu than in gnome?
<knome> satansaunt, if you have little ram, you will see performance difference, yes.
<JPohlmann> zoredache: I wish applications would honor that directory ...
<knome> satansaunt, "little ram" is maybe <1GB
<satansaunt> merci
<satansaunt> i've got 1gb
<knome> satansaunt, depends also on which apps you are running simultaneously.
<satansaunt> i figured that
 * JPohlmann makes her explode with erotic fire! Err ...
<R1cochet> anyone know?
<knome> JPohlmann, wrong channel?
<knome> R1cochet, didn't find it.
<R1cochet> thank you
<JPohlmann> knome: Just wanted to share the latest spam mail headline with you ;)
<R1cochet> is there a link where i can view the new repos?
<knome> hehe
<knome> R1cochet, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<knome> R1cochet, you can search on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<evilbug> so the only two things i don't have support for so far on my eee are sound card and wifi on/off toggle.
<satansaunt> is the 9.04 worth the 2 hour download and unpacking?
<knome> evilbug, did you try the array.org kernel?
<evilbug> satansaunt: just download the alternative via bittorrent and upgrade through a cd.
<knome> satansaunt, yes.
<evilbug> knome: i haven't yet, no.
<knome> evilbug, with that kernel everything should work.
<R1cochet> knome: thank you
<evilbug> knome: is it that 9.04 doesn't support eee yet?
<evilbug> knome: fully i mean.
<knome> evilbug, jaunty should support it natively better than the earlier ubuntu kernels.
<evilbug> knome: alright.
<knome> evilbug, the array.org kernel repository is *not* official ubuntu repo
<PingJocky> got it... ~/.config
<PingJocky> ah... thats better
<evilbug> one more thing. when i start pidgin, the pidgin icont won't show up on the right side of the top panel as it usually should. any clues?
<R1cochet> wont show at all?
<R1cochet> when i start the icon is grayish untill it connects
<evilbug> R1cochet: won't show at all.
<evilbug> the skype icon shows up though...
<evilbug> R1cochet: also when i click the close button on the buddy list it quits out of pidgin instead of minimizing it to the tray.
<R1cochet> that might be an option setting
<R1cochet> have u gone through the settings?
<R1cochet> tools>preferences
<evilbug> R1cochet: figured it out, "show system tray: always". i was used to it being like that by default.
<R1cochet> cool
<R1cochet> will 9.04 play the audio to hd videos now?
<R1cochet> on 8.10 the audio doesnt play on some hd videos i have
<meatcar> hi guys. I was here yesterday trying to figure out why my new xfce wouldnt allow me to configure a second monitor. I have gnome running on the same laptop, and i get the external monitor working perfectly as an extension of my first one. Here's some info. http://pastebin.com/m5273cd06  I would really appreciate someone helping me out here, ive been beating my head against a wall for a week now.
<R1cochet> grfx driver?
<meatcar> i dont see why it would work with gnome but not with xfce tho.
<histo> meatcar: what kind of video card do you have
<histo> meatcar: intel chipset?
<meatcar> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<meatcar> are you saying I should reinstall the driver?
<MTec007> how do i find out what /dev/ is my /media/NEW VOLUME folder? its a usb thumb drive
<ochosi> MTec007, by using "mount"?
<MTec007> its mounted, automatically when i plugged it in.
<ochosi> MTec007, no, i'm talking about typing "mount" in a terminal and hitting enter
<ochosi> MTec007, of if you like, type mount | grep "/media/NEW VOLUME"
<MTec007> thank you
<ochosi> MTec007, you're welcome
<DetroitLiberty> I'm trying to share the printer thats plugged into my xubuntu system with my wife's vista machine, she can see the printer , but when I try tp connect/print it gives an error "ACCES DEINED, UNABLE TO CONNECT" any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<cody-somerville> hmmm
<cody-somerville> DetroitLiberty, How are you trying to share the printer? And what version of Xubuntu are you using?
<anzo> hello room
<cody-somerville> Hello
<anzo> hello room
<cody-somerville> Hi
<meatcar> hello roomer
<anzo> I am stuck with a problem here
<cody-somerville> Whats the problem?
<anzo> i have an old dell x200 and the cursor disappears when i adjust the brightness
<cody-somerville> Thats certainly a weird problem
<meatcar> change cursor theme?
<cody-somerville> Does it come back when you move your mouse?
<anzo> lol i wish
<anzo> i changed cursor theme and size
<anzo> it acts as if its slipped behind the screen
<meatcar> are you changing the brightness of the screen? hardare ( with the buttons on the pc) or with some utility?
<anzo> i can still click things and open menus but unless i switch from graphics view to text and back i have to restart to see cursor
<anzo> i am using the fn +the down/up key
<anzo> it acts like a video drive (or i suspect but i dont show and cant add a drive in xorg.conf
<DetroitLiberty> my version is 8.10, within the printer settings, i right clicked it and under properties set it to shared
<anzo> also have tried Jaunty and reverted back to 8.10
<DetroitLiberty> cody-sommerville I have installed Samba, but am quite lost on how I"m supposed to configure it
<cody-somerville> DetroitLiberty, oh, with Samba.
<DetroitLiberty> cody-somerville, is there another option?
<anzo> detroit what are you trying to do ? access a printer?
<cody-somerville> I was thinking you were sharing with cups but I forgot the other computer is Windows and not Linux
<anzo> yah cups should work tho, just map to the ip. had to do it at work
<anzo> they use a windows based server to manage all prints...
<cody-somerville> DetroitLiberty, Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<DetroitLiberty> how do you map the IP?
<DetroitLiberty> been there most of the night
<anzo> how is the printer setup? I am guessing its a usb printer attached to another pc?
<DetroitLiberty> USB printer attached to my LinuxBox
<DetroitLiberty> via CUPS
<DetroitLiberty> and we're trying to print from the vista machine
<cody-somerville> DetroitLiberty, Take a look at that wiki page. It has detailed instructions on how to setup printer sharing using Samba
<anzo> so no go for me? or is someone toiling away with pure excitement
<anzo> ok guys a new issue has poped up it seems that the text in firefox is acting up as well... could it be a video memory issue?
<DetroitLiberty> I haven't used firefox since the release of firefox 3
<DetroitLiberty> cody-sommerville I'm trying it via SWAT now, lets hope it goes OK
<meatcar> anzo, i would love to help, but i have no experience setting up printers, so i am  not much better off than you.
<anzo> lol i am not setting up printer
<anzo> i tried to help detroit with his, as i messed around alot with mine but hes was a bit different
<anzo> i am dealing with video issues on an intel 830m video card
<meatcar> oh snap. heh. yea. i just read the last thing you said...
<anzo> its all good, can you help with that ?
<meatcar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/157502
<meatcar> try that
<R1cochet> can any1 recommend a good torrent client besides deluge or azerus?
<anzo> its not a fix it just brings the cursor back, doesnt explain why it goes away
<DetroitLiberty> R1chochet Opera has a really good one built into the browser
<anzo> right now synaptic shows that i have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed however when i got to xorg.conf it doesnt show a driver
<R1cochet> really? ill check it out thank you
<R1cochet> any others? deluge is lacking
<anzo> bit-torrent is what comes with linux and i found it great
<meatcar> R1cochet, transmission works fine too. what do you need from it?
<R1cochet> more options, transmission was very simple. id like something like utorrent but native
<meatcar> anzo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5310261&postcount=17 <<<<<<<<<thats the one.
<R1cochet> i liked deluge but it seemed to run slow and selecting dl location was messed
<meatcar> your best bet would be to google all the possible torrent clients ofr linux. and try each and every one.
<meatcar> it'll be fun too. :P
<R1cochet> doing that :)
<R1cochet> qtorrent looks nice
<meatcar> personaly, i avoid using any qt in a gtk environment, or the other way around.
<meatcar> waste of resources.
<R1cochet> ok thanks for the heads up
<anzo> meatcar, ok now here is the noob issue, when i do a sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.config i get an error
<meatcar> if your pc is better than mine you can pull it off. pentium 4
<meatcar> anzo, if youre using xfce, you use sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DetroitLiberty> hurray for the Pentium I that's why we run XFCE!
<R1cochet> on amd64 4400
<meatcar> :P
<Anon> anyone know of a small virus that wont do much damage to linux that i can test clam-AV with?
<anzo> shit no go the mouse still went ghandi
<anzo> there are only like 8 viruses out last time i read for linux....
<Anon> ill wiki it or something
<anzo> wiki it and you will see the 8 however, if someone took the time to write it
<anzo> it is probably going to do some damage
<Anon> yeah :/
<anzo> do you have a repair disk?
<Anon> oh yeah
<anzo> try it on a newly formatted partition
<Anon> i can allways reformat
<Anon> yeah
<Anon> ok that might work
<anzo> create a new partition and then if it screws you delete partion
<Anon> yeah
<anzo> Meat do you think when i edit the xorg file i need to restart?
<meatcar> heh. i thought you did that already
<meatcar> yea.
<meatcar> just log out/in
<anzo> i mean the system i added the file and saved it
<meatcar> well ,actually restart
<zoredache_> anzo: test weith eicar
<meatcar> just for fun
<anzo> whats eicar?
<meatcar> zoredache, eicar?
<zoredache> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eicar_test_file
<anzo> i switched to text view and back
<anzo> lol hey anon zoredache said test eicar
<Anon> ok
<R1cochet> i think i know why i didnt care for deluge b4
<zoredache> whoops, sorry..
<R1cochet> i have the one from the repos which is 0.5.9.3
<R1cochet> the latest is 1.1.7
<anzo> hey meat, do you think the text switch will be enough, or should i log?
<zoredache> I have a copy of stoned on a 5.25 floppy in a box somewhere
<anzo> i used to get stoned :P
<R1cochet> i still do
<meatcar> ummm. don't mix smoke and sudo. do whatever you want. play around. I'm not sure myself.
<anzo> Lol dont mix smoke and sudo would make an awesome shit
<anzo> shirt*
<meatcar> hmm... i should make that.
<meatcar> dont drink and sudo.....
<anzo> only use linux nerds would get it
<anzo> hey all isnt there a command for xorg restart?
<meatcar> yea. ctrl+alt+backspace.
<anzo> should i do that in text mode or gui?
<meatcar> or something like restart-xserver
<meatcar> i dunno
<anzo> lol
<anzo> well that would helps tons in testing this i think....
<anzo> the ctrl+alt+bkspace restarts gnome
<meatcar> oooh... just log out then.
<meatcar> you wouldve been done by now.
<meatcar> lol
<anzo> lol but then i have to reaccess this
<anzo> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart && exit
<anzo> does that look right?
<meatcar> i dunno. try.
<anzo> lol what a knowledge base
<R1cochet> how do i remove a package and all the non-required dependencies?
<R1cochet> want to get rid of old deluge
<anzo> purge i think
<meatcar> sudo apt-get purge [package], and then sudo apt-get autoremove
<anzo> WOOT meat drops the info
<R1cochet> E: Couldn't find package Deluge
<R1cochet> interesting cuz im looking right at it
<meatcar> its probably deluge-xxxx.xx.x.x..xxx
<meatcar> try using synaptic
<meatcar> also, watch your cases.
<R1cochet> had to add -torrent to end
<meatcar> anzo, any luck?
<anzo> i havent done anything but done the text and back view
<R1cochet> ok i have a deb package and it says it requires the installation of 9 packages
<meatcar> ok. install them.
<R1cochet> ok so will this deb have them or do i need to get them myself?
<meatcar> try to install it. if it errors out, you need t oget them yourself because they werent in the repositories. I think thats how it works.
<anzo> well meat the code i gave you restarts but it said gnome
<R1cochet> ok
<R1cochet> its downloading them
<R1cochet> ty\
<meatcar> anzo, does your cursor stay now?
<anzo> no
<anzo> i found a few xedits tho
<anzo> so trying the one you gave me
<asiks> I have a 30 gig HD. I think I want to partition the drive so the /home folder is by itself (I believe then I can preserve it for the next upgrade).  How much space should I allocate to what?  Xubuntu 9.04
<meatcar> R1cochet, no problem.
<asiks> (If i am wrong about how that would work, that'd be good to know)
<meatcar> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<princedugan> how would I go about getting my Intel Corporation 82852/855GM card to output S-Video ? It doesn't show as an option in xrandr -q
<anzo> wholly crap meat if you were near me i would buy you a beer (providing your 21+)
<meatcar> sorry, no beer for me then. not even in canada. XD
<R1cochet> ud be fine in mexico
<anzo> lol maybe in canada
<anzo> how old u b?
<meatcar> asiks, what do you plan for the home partition.
<meatcar> anzo, 17.
<asiks> it's for my dad. he mostly listens to music and plays chess and sudoku
<anzo> lol Illegal Illegal
<meatcar> asiks, do you wish to use it to keep music, videos, etc.? or is all that on a separate drive?
<asiks> to keep the music and stuff.  There's only one HD
<meatcar> 20 for home should be fine. maybe even more. my filesystem takes up 9g. but thats with gnome and xfce.
<anzo> hey meatcar man there is a fourm on ubuntufourms.org that was asking the same question i was but it wasnt solved. U should be there hero too
<asiks> so if i partition 9 gigs as mount point / and the rest as /home, i should be ok?
<asiks> plus the swap
<meatcar> yea, you should be fine.
<anzo> Asiks, i did 20 gigs on my dual boot and then saved my music on the windows side and opened it with vlc
<meatcar> if anything, you can repartition later
<anzo> but i will be honest the open source audio files tend to be better just less supported
<meatcar> anzo, if you can be their hero that would be awsome. I need to get some sleep. ttyl guys. glad I could help. :D princedugan try to google your card # and your problem. plenty of help. also, try plain simple xrandr. no args.
<murlidhar> !info xfce4-mcs-manager
<ubottu> Package xfce4-mcs-manager does not exist in jaunty
<princedugan> yes, google produces much information on the subject. With solutions like "get an Nvidia card", "just edit your xorg",  "just change the driver". I'm not skilled enough to follow most of those instructions. The ones I did follow changed nothing
<murlidhar> is there any other pakage that replaces this ?
<murlidhar> we had this in ibex and former distros versions but not in jaunty anymore :(
<murlidhar> !xfconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfconf
<pteague> get an nvidia card seems to be the best suggestion
<murlidhar> !info xfconf
<ubottu> xfconf (source: xfconf): utilities for managing settings in Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.0-1~ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 492 kB
<murlidhar> i guess it has been renamed to this
<murlidhar> la la la laaa la
<murlidhar> :)
<murlidhar> take cares all
<murlidhar> god bless you all
<murlidhar> byeeee
<murlidhar> :)
<genii> Cheerful-seeming fellow
<asiks> Does anyone else have trouble with VLC not saving preferences?
<anzo> i dont do much with vlc
<asiks> what program do you use for playing music?
<asiks> i kind of can't stand itunes like things
<anzo> Depends on the system
<anzo> usually just default
<anzo> what is the music extension?
<anzo> .mp3?
<asiks> i have mostly mp3, a handful of mp3, and some ogg
<anzo> ogg smokes mp3
<anzo> you should download audacity and have it convert your mp3s to ogg
<asiks> i could. can audacity do that in bulk?
<anzo> if you want to use mp3 then vlc is one of the only options
<anzo> you know what i dont knwo let me see
<anzo> i have 2 pcs up
<anzo> wow you can take it and click open select your tracks and it will just keep launching audacitys to meet the track requirements
<anzo> i am up to 12
<anzo> LOL
<asiks> haha
<anzo> doesnt seem like it would be fun
<anzo> but a track takes about 30 secs to export
<anzo> check this out
<anzo> http://blog.ifitcangowrong.com/ubuntu/convert-mp3-in-ogg-vorbis-format-using-ubuntu-linux
<R1cochet> Laughing My Ass Off i thought that was all 1 person talking
<asiks> interesting
<asiks> ogg is generally a bit smaller in file size than mp3, yeah?
<anzo> does any one know how to reduce the demand xubuntu and afce puts on your video memory, as i dont have much
<anzo> yah, ogg is better quaility (if ripping from cd) and smaller in size
<ZeZu> while this is true, what would be the point of converting mp3 to ogg ?
<asiks> other than ideological?
<asiks> probably better quality for the space it uses
 * genii decides on FLAC instead
 * asiks points at the 30 gig HD behind him
<asiks> I'd like more than one album, please! haha
<genii> Hehe
<ipressthebuttons> doo doo doo.
<anzo> does anyone know how to add a certain amount of video memory to xorg.config?
<pteague> google xorg.conf video ram ?
<pteague> i had to at 1 point, but i don't remember what i needed to add & it's not in my xorg.conf anymore
<anzo> i have but i just get the generic answer of you can do it but why...
<ipressthebuttons> ho-hum
<ipressthebuttons> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7181574
<asiks> Hm.  newbie question about how packages and applications work with regard to multiple.  I have one account that's got administrative rights and can sudo stuff.  I was going to make another one that's just a regular user for my dad, because he is likely to accidentally break something if he can.  If I add something with add/remove programs with the admin account, is that going to be there for the user-only account?
<genii> asiks: It will be available to all
<ipressthebuttons> my question's in the link I posted =D
<asiks> genii: Cool. Thanks.  Is there a way to make a program only available to some users?  I don't know why I would need that, but hypothetically.
<genii> asiks: I've never needed to do it, so don't know offhand
<zoredache> asiks: not easily...  but it would possible using filesystem permissions in weird unsupported ways
<asiks> Ok.  I probably won't need to do that.  Thanks.
<asiks> huh.  why is the applications menu stuck as if i clicked on it?
<asiks> nevermind.  thing was just bein' weird.
<asiks> hm. xubuntu 9.04 seems slower than 8.  Did the system requirements go up, or maybe partioning was a bad idea?
<asiks> that is making a separate partition for /home and /
<zoredache> having seperate partitions probably shouldn't make any difference...
<asiks> i wouldn't think so. but it's something i changed, so i thought maybe
<asiks> wonder why it seems more sluggish
<ZeZu> likely configuration
<ZeZu> <asiks> probably better quality for the space it uses
<ZeZu> ^^ well its not going to regain its quality after its already been introduced to the artifacts from mp3
<asiks> are there things turned on by default in 9 that I can turn off to improve performance?
<ZeZu> decoding and recoding will only make it worse unless your using a lossless format, and then its going to be the same quality as the mp3 just larger
<Anon> brb
<ZeZu> asiks,  there are various guides to speeding things up in ubuntu,  try google for them
<asiks> ok
<ZeZu> did you change the size of your swap mem ?
<asiks> swap is ~700mb, physical memory is 256
<ZeZu> hmm..
<ZeZu> memory is definitely an issue then,  reduce memory footprint, disable unneeded services / daemons,  anything else that might affect it .. swapping out from disk is definitely expensive
<asiks> thing says it's not using 100% memory. cpu usage is pretty high
<asiks> ~65% physical memory in use, ~80-90% cpu.  downloading xubuntu-restricted package, though
<ZeZu> its probably decompressing a file
<ZeZu> anyhow after reading through a few guides i found a few tricks
<ZeZu> i'm out
<asiks> gnight
<noaXess> what can i use to remotly access my xfce desktop? display 0?
<zoredache> noaXess: x11vnc
<noaXess> zoredache: ok.. try it.. thanks
<noaXess> zoredache: some tipps for starting it, which default options?
<_Pete_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<_Pete_> noaXess: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC?action=show&redirect=VNCOverSSH#x11vnc
<noaXess> _Pete_: thanks
<SiDi> !info notify-os
<ubottu> Package notify-os does not exist in jaunty
<SiDi> !info notify-osd
<ubottu> notify-osd (source: notify-osd): daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.11-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 142 kB, installed size 780 kB
<_Pete_> I have problem when running conky: it draws and desktop icons dissappears
<_Pete_> when you move mouse over icons they got redrawn
<SiDi> _Pete_:
<SiDi> please report a bug
<lukinfore> _Pete_, try another window type
<lukinfore> override works for me
<_Pete_> you mean conky option?
<lukinfore> yes
<_Pete_> ok thanks
<SiDi> lukinfore: i dont use conky, but if the default setting didnt work for you, and you had to tweak something in order to get it to work properly, please report a bug so we can see if we can change the default settings of the app for xubuntu
<SiDi> I think it's doable (hopefully a dev can confirm :p)
<_Pete_> SiDi: it has no default settings
<lukinfore> well it seems to be a known bug
<_Pete_> you need to create .conkyrc yourself anyway
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> Ah whatever then :P
<_Pete_> I would rather use gkrellm
<_Pete_> but after some update it's screwed :(
<lukinfore> http://pastebin.com/f50bf307d
<lukinfore> like this
<_Pete_> lukinfore: that works, thankls
<lukinfore> np
<_Pete_> you have cool lookin conky?
<lukinfore> enough cool for me
<mattholly> hello i have a problem i was wondering if any one could help me
<SiDi> lukinfore, _Pete_ can you please report a bug against conky asking for a default sample config file ?
<SiDi> This way it should be managed in time for karmic
<SiDi> mattholly: feel free to ask
<mattholly> when i open a media file off of an external HD it opens the correct program and then shuts after seconds
<mattholly> i have updated to 9 and apply all updates
<_Pete_> SiDi: how did you report bug again?
<mattholly> it worked prior to me doing an update and i installed a codec that it found for m4a files
<SiDi> go to bugs.launchpad.net and search for conky
<SiDi> In the description, put something like "Feature request : please provide sample config files for ubuntu/xubuntu"
<SiDi> is any of you under 8.10 ?
<SiDi> or both jaunty ?
<lukinfore> SiDi, there is default config, that works
<lukinfore> it just looks veeery ugly
<SiDi> dont report anything then _Pete_ ^^
<lukinfore> jaunty here
<SiDi> i'll just update the wikis i can find
<SiDi> if you guys know of a wiki/howto for conky that doesnt specify this setting should be set for jaunty, please update it
<_Pete_> SiDi: actually I was wrong
<_Pete_> there's config included
<_Pete_> and it has options lukinfore suggested
<lukinfore> default? /etc/conky/conky.conf?
<_Pete_> yes
<_Pete_> oops
<lukinfore> as for me there isn't override window type
<_Pete_> it have
<_Pete_> own_window yes
<_Pete_> own_window_class Conky
<_Pete_> own_window_type normal
<lukinfore> it just more workaround, dirty, than a solution
<SiDi> so window_type should be override by default for good behaviour under xubuntu ?
<_Pete_> default config opens own window
<_Pete_> I'm not sure if this is a bug or not
<lukinfore> SiDi, s/good behavior/nice look/ + 'own_window_transparent yes'
<SiDi> okey
<SiDi> if its about nice look its not worth a bug report ^^
<_Pete_> more like thing to mention in docs
<_Pete_> but who reads those anyway :)
<lukinfore> maybe better to include config with such options as example
<Dillizar> 9.04 doesnt want to boot on 128 ram will 8.10 do??
<Aison> hello, is xubuntu i386 install CD broken? I allways get SQASHFS errors
<knome> Dillizar, it is possible but i'd suggest trying even older version
<Dillizar> knome,  but they said it was a problem with the 9.04
<Dillizar> a lot of ppls had the same problem
<Dillizar> even with 196 ram
<knome> Dillizar, you might experience the same problem with 8.10 also
<Dillizar> i even have the alternative version
<knome> Dillizar, 128 RAM is *very little* taking into account that we are in 2009
<Dillizar> and that my laptop is 10 years old
<Dillizar> O_O
<Dillizar> :)
<knome> yes - 10 years old operating systems work with it fine
<knome> but these xubuntu systems are not 10 years old
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> dream linux works
<Dillizar> :P
<Dillizar> and its xfce
<knome> xubuntu has additional stuff which makes it easier to use
<Dillizar> yeah
<Dillizar> but its good
<knome> right.
<Dillizar>  i like it
<Dillizar> i have it on my desktop and its not so bad
<knome> but there has to be some minimum requirements
<Dillizar> except when i star the effects i cant watch movies dunno why
<knome> if you have little amount of ram in your desktop also, that might be the reason
<knome> or then you don't have the codecs installed
<Dillizar> knome, but if i can play the movie means i have the codecs
<knome> Dillizar, and enough ram to play them.
<Dillizar> 2gb
<knome> then the videos should work with no problem.
<Dillizar> they work its ok but when i enable the compositor they stop to work and i see only a black window
<SiDi> Aison: its been tested hundreds of times by charlie-tca. What error do you get and when please ?
<knome> Dillizar, that sounds like a compositor problem
<Aison> SiDi, I get tons of SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block ***, size ***
<Dillizar> knome, but i didnt installed the nvidia drivers yet and i am scared to install them cuz they can f*** up my display
<SiDi> Dillizar: did you activate your GPU drivers ?
<SiDi> Aison: sounds like your CD's badly burnt
<SiDi> did you check it was well burnt ?
<Dillizar> Aison,  and speed
<SiDi> Dillizar: all my machines run nvidia drivers and it works perfectly.
<SiDi> (much better than under another os i wont name :p)
<Dillizar> lol
<Aison> SiDi, Dillizar I burned it 3 times now, I downloaded the image two times, I tested the md5 code, etc....
<Dillizar> but i have 173 and they are not so good
<Aison> everything looks fine
<Aison> I even changed my CD Drive
<Dillizar> Aison,  and your cpu and ram are??
<SiDi> Aison: hm, what hardware do you have on the PC you're trying to install in ?
<Dillizar> try the alternative cd
<Aison> Dillizar, SiDi, it's some older Celeron with 1gb ram
<SiDi> And does the CD rom work fine under a virtual machine ?
<SiDi> Aison: i suggest you report a bug, in which you write down the exact error you're having, and specifying all your hardware. It's likely an hardware incompatibility.
<Aison> SiDi, I have to test that
<Aison> maybe I can test it on my amd64 also
<SiDi> It'd be nice
<SiDi> It's probably something wrong between the motherboard and jaunty livecd's kernel if the cd works on another pc
<Dillizar> Aison, its from the official web site right
<hideo> Where should I check to find the options for mounting CIFS?
<Aison> yes
<Dillizar> Aison, try the alternative cd
<Aison> ok
<Dillizar> Aison,  but it takes a long time to install it dunno why the older versions were faster to install but slower on boot:P
<demon_> !info engage
<ubottu> Package engage does not exist in jaunty
<demon_> !engage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about engage
<happy-dude> hiya
<moblin> does anyone else feel that xubuntu has gotten a bit bloated in recent versions?
<demon_> where can i find /trash
<gabkdlly> demon_:  ~/.local/share/Trash/ I believe
<demon_> its not there
<gabkdlly> demon_: you  might want to use thunar though to clear it
<gabkdlly> demon_: oh, then I don't know
<demon_> in share i have applications
<gabkdlly> demon_: you could try running: cd; find -name '*rash*'
<gabkdlly> or: cd; find -name 'Trash'
<gabkdlly> demon_: perhaps the XFCE gods have changed the setup recently ;)
<demon_> lol
<J_Litewski> i got a job! :)
<demon_> kewl
<J_Litewski> i'm a dish washer for 7.50
<J_Litewski> and hour
<J_Litewski> *an
<J_Litewski> gha, it's too early
<durt> hey folks, I knocked my mouse out of it's socket, proceeded to shut down with keyboard short cuts, ALT-F4 etc. and killed off whatever takes care of window decorations! Upon reboot I have no close, minimize, maximize buttons. What do I need to re-start?
<J_Litewski> durt, you running xubuntu?
<durt> of course!
<J_Litewski> alt+f2, xfwm4
<durt> allright I'll give it a try
<durt> J_Litewski, thnks that did the trick
<J_Litewski> np, it did it to me too
<durt> oh was it an update issue?
<J_Litewski> idk, i shut down one day and the window manager refused to work
<J_Litewski> SiDi, is the xfce4-mixer installed by defualt?
<SiDi> Yeh
<J_Litewski> ok
<natjo> Is there a way to stop xubuntu from reseting my screen resolution back to 1024x768 when I turn my computer on after I've already set it at 1152x864?
<SiDi> natjo: What graphics card ?
<SiDi> Most likely you didn't activate your drivers for the graphics card.
<Carlis> Hi
<natjo> it is just an integrated card nothing special
<Carlis> I want to install Xubuntu in PC.
<Carlis> I have created bootable Live USB drives.
<Carlis> I restart the PC with the flash memory inserted and
<Carlis> I have three options to choose: 1.Default. 2.Help. 3. oem=OEM.
<Carlis> I choose Default option and then I choose Install incon in the desktop.
<Carlis> and I receive an error message.
<Carlis> The error message is: Sorry the program "ubiquity" closed unexpectedly.
<Carlis> How do i fix this issue ?
<BSE> natjo: it is probably quite important :D
<Carlis> Thanks for helping me.
<cody-somerville> Carlis, Please see #ubuntu-installer
<BSE> !hi | charlie-tca
<ubottu> charlie-tca: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<BSE> :P
<BSE> \o/
<charlie-tca> Good Morning
<BSE> :o
<Carlis> ok
<SiDi> hiya charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Good Morning, SiDi
<SiDi> What's up charlie ?
<Carlis> How do i go to # ubuntu-installer ?
<Carlis> I am new here
<Carlis> I already understood
<Carlis> thanks
<charlie-tca> Carlis: which client are you using? Is it XChat, pidgin, ??
<charlie-tca> How did you get to #xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> SiDi: Not so much happening, I hope
<SiDi> Carlis: /join #ubuntu-installer
<SiDi> without any space between # and u
<charlie-tca> Looks like he did already
<SiDi> There's a guy asking for help to install windows on #ubuntu, he got this problem : http://www.roleplay.pl/HPIM5133.JPG
<Carlis> cody-somerville there is not anybody in #ubuntu-installer
<cody-somerville> Carlis, Be patient
<Carlis> ok
<charlie-tca> If he is installing windows, he should install it, then install Ubuntu. The disk is not formatted NTFS, maybe?
<Carlis> I got to xubuntu with this link http://www.mibbit.com/chat/?server=irc.freenode.net&channel=%23xubuntu
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> who can help me
<charlie-tca> never mind, you got to #ubuntu-installer already
<charlie-tca> All the people on IRC are volunteers, so you just need to be patient. Many are working their regular jobs and will help when they can.
<Carlis> I am going to #ubuntu-installer again
<Carlis> ok
<SiDi> charlie-tca: dunno, i think the guy is just confused about the notion of Ubuntu support. He should try #windows
<charlie-tca> That might be too.
<SiDi> He probably bought a pc shipped with ubuntu and dont wanna bother to try it :)
<charlie-tca> Many times, they have windows on it, install Ubuntu, then have to reinstall windows because it has been replaced
<SiDi> any bash guru around ? :D
<Carlis> How long do i have to wait to get help in #ubuntu-installer ??
<SiDi> Carlis: as written in their topic : http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/FAQ | Development of d-i and ubiquity in Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development | If nobody answers, try ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> Thank you SiDi
<natjo> is it cool if i re-ask my question?
<charlie-tca> yes
<natjo> Is there a way to stop xubuntu from reseting my screen resolution back to 1024x768 when I turn my computer on after I've already set it at 1152x864?
<charlie-tca> Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add it there, the way it used to be done.
<SiDi> natjo: Applications -> System -> Drivers of peripherals
<charlie-tca> xorg.conf is used if you manually add to it
<SiDi> Please check that your drivers are "activated", if there are any listed
<natjo> alright give me a minute
<natjo> okay what do i add to xorg.conf
<charlie-tca> You will need to google for an example, add modes
<natjo> SiDi, and also hardware drivers show nothing
<SiDi> natjo: don't know then. I don't know anything about intel cards :/
<charlie-tca> natjo: here is a sample xorg.conf; do NOT use it just by copy and paste. It will break things.
<charlie-tca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/161524/
<natjo> well at least i'm put on the right path thanks
<charlie-tca> That's what I was hoping. I don't know all the answers, but maybe can give a little bit of help.
<ivar> hi
<charlie-tca> !hi | ivar
<ubottu> ivar: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<ivar> i have a minor problem with mobility x1600 intallation. care to help? :P
<charlie-tca> I don't know if I can, since I don't know the problem
<ivar> :) just installing the drivers..
<charlie-tca> They normally install as part of the installation.
<ivar> don't really know terminal that well yet
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ratty> Hey, does anyone know how to get the default Applications menu back up after the 9.04 upgrade? There used to be a setting under Settings Manager -> Desktop -> Behavior -> ....
<ochosi> Ratty, hmm, after a clean install it's there (haven't tried the upgrade yet)
<charlie-tca> Ratty: you have no menu?
<Ratty> ochosi: Oh really... Only have the following after going to Desktop -> Menu ... And two options under "Desktop Menu"
<charlie-tca> Ratty: The options have been changed with the upgrade to Xfce 4.6
<Ratty> charlie-tca: I have a menu, but I want the old menu back ... Where you click Applications and sha bang there is the menu...
<ochosi> Ratty, i'm not sure i fully understand that yet. are you talking about the system menu or the desktop settings dialogue?
<charlie-tca> Ratty: That is what you should have...
<ochosi> Ratty, ah, are you talking about right-click behaviour on the desktop?
<Ratty> ochosi: Yeah
<ochosi> Ratty, i see. yeah, that only works if you disable icons on the desktop
<Ratty> ochosi: I want right click to just show me my Applications
<ochosi> Ratty, already had a long discussion today on #xfce with a guy with just the same complaint
<Ratty> ochosi: Oh thanks, much better
<ochosi> Ratty, but the combination is impossible (at the moment) unfortunately
<Ratty> I saw that answer somewhere else, but must of applied it wrong
<charlie-tca> right-click on the desktop, left-click Desktop properties, left-click menus,
<Ratty> ochosi: Thanks, icons on the desktop aren;t need anyway
<charlie-tca> sorry, Desktop Settings, left-click menus, Click on SHow application menu on desktop right click
<ochosi> Ratty, yeah, some people really want both...
<Ratty> ochosi: Yeah I expected the least, but for me thankfully not. lol
<charlie-tca> Applications will then be the bottom entry
<Ratty> charlie-tca: Yeah I got it working, thanks.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Gast_337_> Hey guck mal auf dieser Seite kann man die schülerVZ profile von anderen Leuten ändern, deren nachrichten lesen und fake nachrichten verschicken und damit leute verarschen. Der Link: http://schuelervzspy.com/?d=cc2ae9a68375ed1a0b49161aedef4c24
<Gast_337_> Hey guck mal auf dieser Seite kann man die schülerVZ profile von anderen Leuten ändern, deren nachrichten lesen und fake nachrichten verschicken und damit leute verarschen. Der Link: http://schuelervzspy.com/?d=cc2ae9a68375ed1a0b49161aedef4c24
<charlie-tca> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<shadeslayer> hi can i run a composting manager in xfce?
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Settings -> Window Manager Tweaks, last tab
<shadeslayer> i tried compiz from a terminal and i lost my alt+F2 functionality
<shadeslayer> thansl
<shadeslayer> *thanks
<Slonkie> hmm my "others" menu dissapeard in "Applications" is there anyway to get it back, besides logging out and logging in again?
<knome> Slonkie, did it disappear after an update?
<Slonkie> yes i think so. (not sure tho, but there was an update earlier)
<knome> then it's because the update.
<knome> i don't have the other menu either.
<Slonkie> so.. no way to turn it on again?
<knome> suppose there is, but not at least an easy way
<charlie-tca> What was in it that you need? Most items went to other places in the menu
<Slonkie> 1. their not anywhere else in my menus. 2. it's just annoying to loose the menu
<charlie-tca> Last time I had "Other", it was all the screensavers
<charlie-tca> They moved to Applications -> Settings -> Screensaver
<charlie-tca> which is much better, because you can actually set them, now
<xiaolindraconis> has anyone had the problem with desktop icon text disappearing after enabling compositor
<Slonkie> Well. it's not sceensavers i've got in there. it's mostly wine applications
<BSE> I have other - wine apps
<charlie-tca> Ah, Slonkie . Didn't they move to System?
<Slonkie> Nope.
<BSE> but it never disappeared, still intact
<charlie-tca> BSE: 9.04?
<charlie-tca> Slonkie: Can you file a bug on that? They should not have disappeared completely.
<BSE> yeah, 8.10->9.04
<Datahell> hi, do i get that right: xubuntu is like ubuntu just with xfce? is there any other difference? can i choose at installation what programs to install? and what's with administration tools?
<Slonkie> charlie-tca, i have no idea how to file a bug :/
<charlie-tca> The other differences are withing Xfce vs Gnome
<BSE> oh... when I tried to install StatSoft Statistica, it cleared whole "other" but it came back after reboot
<charlie-tca> Slonkie: Pretty much a walk through after logging in to launchpad. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Datahell: You can choose minimal install, and then decide what to install. Admin tools such as ?
<Datahell> is xen also integrated in xubuntu by default?
<charlie-tca> Xen is not
<xiaolindraconis> can someone tell me how to make desktop icon text reappear?
<xiaolindraconis> i enabled compiz now my icons text is transparent
<charlie-tca> xiaolindraconis: only the text when away? Sometimes just moving the cursor back and forth over it brings it back. Other times, you click that folder on the bottom panel
<charlie-tca> to redraw the desktop. (Over in the far left corner
<xiaolindraconis> moving cursor doesnt bring it back
<xiaolindraconis> i tried F5 to redraw desktop
<xiaolindraconis> if i click an icon i see the text for less than a second then its gone again
<charlie-tca> There is a setting to make it opaque again. I don't use compiz, myself.
<charlie-tca> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<M-a-r-k> What's the point of an MPD client you can't add tracks to?
<M-a-r-k> xfmpc, in case you were wondering
<M-a-r-k> Why isn't there a sodding right click menu?
<M-a-r-k> Or even any useful menu at all?
<M-a-r-k> What kind of idiot releases unfinished software?
<charlie-tca> none, M-a-r-k
<M-a-r-k> Well, someone did because this is b-r-o-k-e-n
<charlie-tca> With the upgrade to 4.6.0, things changed
<charlie-tca> it is not broken just because you can't find the menu you want
<M-a-r-k> Then where is it?
<M-a-r-k> Is it in a different application?
<charlie-tca> Desktop Settings, left-click menus, Click on SHow application menu on desktop right click
<M-a-r-k> NOOOOOOOO
<M-a-r-k> I want the menu for xfmpc
<charlie-tca> Where did you get it?
<M-a-r-k> The repository
<M-a-r-k> It's an MPD client for xfce
<charlie-tca> Perhaps it doesn't have one? I don't know for sure, since I don't use it.
<M-a-r-k> That's what I've been saying
<M-a-r-k> So it's obviously broken
<charlie-tca> Try asking in #xfce, instead of in #xubuntu.
<M-a-r-k> K
<M-a-r-k> Where's that?
<M-a-r-k> Channel
<charlie-tca> #xfce on irc.freenode.net
<M-a-r-k> Ta
<DavidDuckslammer> hello - is this a place to ask support questions?
<gabkdlly> DavidDuckslammer: yes
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<reallove> it's a place tu support asked questions
<DavidDuckslammer> i am new here :) i have installed xubuntu on a flashdrive per http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-xubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/#more-1564 - it comes up and runs but when I quit (by halt or reboot) it doesn't save changed or created files
<charlie-tca> Maybe you have to eject/unmount the drive? I don't know for sure, but it is possible that eject instead of shutdown will work.
<DavidDuckslammer> i've read the appropriate rc6.d file that should handle it - i'll admit i didn't try to run it in debug mode - but halt and reboot both perform an init 6 so it should work
<xiaolindraconis> ok i didnt find the answer in compiz settings but i did find a work around by playing with desktop settings... i just enabled the  RGB setting for LCD screens.. even tho i have a CRT.. but at least i can see the text now
<charlie-tca> xiaolindraconis: great. Thanks for letting us know, too.
<xiaolindraconis> yw
<pteague> is there a weather app for the panel?
<xiaolindraconis> or at least a way to use the gnome apps in panel?
<charlie-tca> pteague: yes, it is called Weather Update.
<charlie-tca> xiaolindraconis: yes, there is a converter to use gnome apps in the Xfce panel, also
<DavidDuckslammer> seond problem: can't get wifi to work - i was following directions in http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking which calls for modifying /etc/network/interfaces and creating /etc/wpa_supplicant - then I reboot (and those files went up in smoke).  I put the files back and merely changed run levels, and iwconfig still showed my wifi unconfigured.  then I entered the values by hand, except iwc
<pteague> cool, even has 5 day forecast...  thanks charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> yw, pteague
<DavidDuckslammer> does anyone know how to configure a wifi manually?
<DavidDuckslammer> i'm happy with a RTFM response so long as you point me to the FM
<charlie-tca> Is your wireless adapter detected?
<DavidDuckslammer> yes
<charlie-tca> click on the network-manager-applet in the top panel, it should show wireless connections available.
<charlie-tca> Side effect - You won't be able to connect wireless if wired is connected
<DavidDuckslammer> i have no wired - and i'm running a stripped down thumbdrive install, i don't recall seeing network-manage applet
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get install network-manager-applet
<DavidDuckslammer> catch-22 my friend
<DavidDuckslammer> i don't have a wire
<DavidDuckslammer> so, how do i configure from the command line?
<charlie-tca> It is easier to do without the wired connection.
<charlie-tca> Ouch! I can't do it from command line. NEXT helper, please...
<DavidDuckslammer> lol
<charlie-tca> I haven't done a command wireless connection in three years. and then it was a real pain.
<DavidDuckslammer> iwconfig manages some of the values, but there is more to it
<pteague> i made some changes to my wireless after gnome set it up... on hardy...  i installed intrepid & it jacked up the ndiswrapper (seems to have uninstalled it) and removed all of my config lines except the initial stating it does exist... so it will list that i'm connected via wireless (avahi), but can't do jack with it
<pteague> & unfortunately because it stripped my modifications i can't help with the manual config either :(
<DavidDuckslammer> this is where the old sysadmin in me wants to lecture about over reliance on the gui to the exclusion of understanding what's under the hood :-))))
<charlie-tca> Yeah, but back when I did install from the command line, it included downloading and installing ndiswrapper, modprobe the card, etc
<pteague> the manual settings i made in /etc/network/interfaces i got from googling
<charlie-tca> man interface didn't work?
<charlie-tca> or man iwconfig
<DavidDuckslammer> looks like the answer is in iwconfig and wpa_supplicant
<sayyestolife> good afternoon
<charlie-tca> !hi | sayyestolife
<ubottu> sayyestolife: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<sayyestolife> I'm having a bit trouble installing xubuntu. I tried installing with unetbootin
<sayyestolife> and everything is fine until the part where you need to reboot
<DavidDuckslammer> ok next question: how do i tell the system to re-read the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<sayyestolife> When I reboot I don't get to choose any unetbootin option and the usual system boots. I believe the problem is that there is already an OS on the computer
<DavidDuckslammer> is there a script to run, or can i do it by changing run levels?
<charlie-tca> DavidDuckslammer: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DavidDuckslammer> aha! thank you!
<sayyestolife> the OS is actually an old version of fedora
<sayyestolife> Is there a way to 'fix' this so I can boot the unetbootin?
<charlie-tca> sayyestolife: install GRUB
<sayyestolife> charlie-tca that is already installed in with the old fedora I believe
<DavidDuckslammer> sayyestolife: are you trying to dual boot, or just replace the one with the other?
<charlie-tca> It sounds like it got skipped,
<charlie-tca> If it is in the old OS, it is not seeing the new installation. You either have to reinstall it or update it
<sayyestolife> DavidDuckslammer not sure really, I'd like to replace the fedora with xubuntu
<sayyestolife> charlie-tca update what?
<charlie-tca> GRUB
<sayyestolife> okay
<charlie-tca> Grub installed with an old OS does not see a new install
<sayyestolife> okay
<psychic> can some one  tell me how to check the burn speed capability of my cd drive?
<DavidDuckslammer> charlie-tca: if you are interested, man 8 wpa-supplicant and man 5 wpa-supplicant apparently tell all - it is potentially complex but that depends expecially on the adapter and the method of encryption - wps-psk does not appear to be terribly complicated - gonna go try it now
<charlie-tca> Good luck, and thanks for the iformation
<roman> hello everybody. can somebody tell why sudo command doesn't work for me? i try to change the GRUB menu.lst but it says "write error"
<zoredache> what is the exact command?
<roman> i tried "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<roman> i think gedit isn't correct
<charlie-tca> gksu mousepad /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zoredache> try sudo mousepad filename
<octoroks> Hello, when i go to "Hardware drivers" and click activate on the driver of choice and hangs at 0%.
<octoroks> Anyone know what the problem is?
<n2diy> when I load a music cd Totem movie player opens?
<evilbug> i got my grandpa rollin' on an eee with xubuntu 9.04 :D
<charlie-tca> n2diy: is that a question? If so, the answer is "yes"
<Mood> anyone use the new xfce print screen function yet?
<Mood> it seems buggy to me, specifically regarding the non-clearing out of keystrokes after an instance. if you hold down the print screen button for 5 seconds before releasing, you'll see what i mean. seems serious to me
<Mood> it nearly brought down my entire system. i had to ssh from another machine and individually kill -9 all the screen print processes
<carlis> Hi
<carlis> How do i fix the issue with ubiquity in xubuntu ?
<Mood> what issue
<SiDi> carlis: did you send that email ?
<charlie-tca> Why would you want all those screen prints, Mood
<carlis> yes
<Mood> i don't. i just held the button down for a little longer than usual. but it seems like a bug with screen grab, no?
<carlis> are they going to answer me ?
<SiDi> it's related to ubiquity, the tool is the same in u/xu/kubuntu, we can't help you on this, but the guys on this mailing lists can, since they created the ubiquity tool.
<SiDi> carlis: they will
<charlie-tca> It is the "key repeat" not knowing you don't want the key to repeat, I think. that is not really a bug
<Mood> charlie-tca: yes, exactly. it's the key repeat that's the offender. isn't that something that could/should be modified within screengrab?
<charlie-tca> That seems more like AI. I want all keys except ??? to repeat.
<carlis> sidi when are they going to answer ?
<SiDi> carlis: most likely after they read your email
<SiDi> and faster if you gave them all the info they could need
<SiDi> but i cant read in other people's mind unfortunately
<SiDi> so i cant give you a date ;)
<Mood> charlie-tca: can you clarify AI? not sure what that is
<charlie-tca> Artificial Intelligence. You want the computer to know which keys should repeat and which should not.
<Mood> heh, oh, THAT ai...
<charlie-tca> lol
<carlis> I sent the issue to thi email ? is it right ? Sidi ?                    ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com
<SiDi> Yes
 * SiDi waves at ochosi.
<Mood> i think maybe what i'm observing/complaining about is XFCE's way of handling GUI requests, like shortcuts, screengrab, etc. key repeating within apps should be irrelevant
 * ochosi waves back!
<carlis> ok Sidi
<carlis> I wait the answer of them
<carlis> Thanks for helping me
<carlis> Sidi
<charlie-tca> we almost did not have screenshot
<SiDi> you're welcome carlis
<carlis> Bye Sidi
<SiDi> See you
<Mood> charlie-tca: yep, i used to use scrot. seeing it part of the new xfce was a nice addition
#xubuntu 2009-05-01
<UKGent> Hi everyone - just successfully upgraded to Jaunty
<SiDi> UKGent: congratz :D
<UKGent> SiDi thanks - my old settings seem OK so far anyway lol
<SiDi> glad for you :D
<UKGent> They are already talking about 'Kool' anyway - that seems a more radical departure with 'cloud' capability etc.  looking forward to it
<SiDi> good night people
<UKGent> night
<arktvrvs> I've ifconfig'd eth0, did the iptables command, and installed/configured dnsmasq (all as i did on slackware for simple NAT) but I'm not having much luck here on ubuntu, I have a suspicion that networkmanager is the culprit. Whats the easiest way to set up NAT?
<n2diy> when I load a music cd Totem movie player opens?
<ochosi> n2diy, that means you have that option activated in thunar's volume management
<n2diy> ochos, ok, how do I access that?
<Idespnnr> any one ever see this error when trying to modify partitions?? "enclosing drive for volume is locked"
<n2diy> ochos, edit/prefrences?
<JPohlmann> Idespnnr: Sounds like you're actually *using* the drive you want to modify.
<Idespnnr> JPohlmann: odd... its the xubuntu live cd
<JPohlmann> Idespnnr: Have you mounted one of the existing hard drive partitions?
<n2diy> .Can someone recommend an intermediate level drawing program, I don't need the power (or learning curve) of Gimp, but I would like to work in a grid enviornment.
<tmurase> dia, maybe?
<tmurase> although that's more akin to visio
<Idespnnr> JPohlmann: I have not
<Idespnnr> I can confirm via mount command
<Idespnnr> and cat /proc/mount
<JPohlmann> You can also check the listing of "df -h".
<JPohlmann> If you have no partition from your hard drive mounted and still get that error that'd be a bug.
<ochosi> n2diy, sorry, you misspelled my name so i didn't get notified
<ochosi> n2diy, in case you haven't found it yet: thunar -> edit -> preferences -> advanced -> (under volume management) configure
<n2diy> ochosi, sorry about that. Yes, I found it.
<qkall> hi im trying to use the same script i was using in previous ubuntus (now on 9.04) for my backgrounds...
<qkall> i set up a cron job
<qkall> */5 * * * * killall -URS1 xfdesktop
<qkall> it doesnt seem to work with juanty
<ochosi> qkall, you have to use xfconf for that (haven't changed the bgimage yet with that, so you'll have to look for yourself)
<qkall> ochosi: ok i found a perl script... however i don't fully understand it...
<qkall> i know i have to change the folder where my pictures are in the script... but not really understanding it... going to play around... brb
<ochosi> qkall, example: xfconf-query -c xfce4-desktop -p /backdrop/screen0/monitor0/image-path -s ~/path-to-wallpaper
<princedugan> Someone told me a command that I since forgot, to reset opengl settings and it fixed my slow <1fps performance. does anybody here know it?
<n2diy> .Can someone recommend an intermediate level drawing program, I don't need the power (or learning curve) of Gimp, but I would like to work in a grid enviornment.
<n2diy> Is gnome office suitable for xubuntu?
<TheSheep> n2diy: mtpaint
<n2diy> TheSheep: tnx
<TheSheep> n2diy: but gimp is really not as hard as rumored, especially recent versions
<n2diy> TheSheep: well, maybe I'll take another look at it, but I don't need layers and stuff, I just want to draw a grid.
<tantradnya> n2diy: Did you try Dia?
<n2diy> tantradnya: working on it, can't find it in my menus, so I'm going to try and run it from the cli now.
<tantradnya> I also need same grid based drawing, equivalent to MS Visio
<tantradnya> I will try Kivio but we need KDE
<TheSheep> Inkscapeno idea what visio does
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> no idea
<n2diy> tantradnya: Dia just finished loading, and looks like it will do what I want, a grid is displayed by default, don't know if it is printable yet?
<TheSheep> tantradnya: if you need graphs and diagrams, try dia
<TheSheep> Inkscape could work too
<TheSheep> a little more manual
<tantradnya> ok I will try
<TheSheep> neither inkscape or dia are raster though
<TheSheep> both do vectors
<TheSheep> they don't have a good library with ready symbols though, that's a great shame
<TheSheep> you can use system icons with inkscape
<tmurase> visio is like dia :)
<J_Litewski> gha, i'm only on chapter 8...
<J_Litewski> and Internet Applications basically needs a rewrite to sound (and look) nice
<J_Litewski> fun fun fun making the Help Documents newbie friendly
<n2diy> Dia is cool, does everything I need, now I'm trying to print my diagram, but I don't know how to tell dia to use the network printer, it is looking for lpr?
<arktvrvs> Where is the menu editor in 9.04?
<arktvrvs> and why does everything look so different?
<J_Litewski> Gnome Office is installed by default, correct?
<J_Litewski1> Is Scribus installed by default?
<Mood> J_Litewski1: i don't believe so
<J_Litewski1> ok, ty
<J_Litewski1> fixing some errors in the docs
<Mood> why isn't k/x/ubuntu CIFS related shutdown bug still not fixed? or is it just me who keeps getting it? (hardy heron, ibex, and now jaunty)
<Mood> am i doing something wrong on the installs? or does everyone get the error message "CIFS VFS: Server Not Responding" errors as well?
<J_Litewski1> is there a man graphical frontend?
<ipressthebuttons> hello
<ipressthebuttons> guys?
<ipressthebuttons> is nobody there? D:
<ipressthebutton1> what time is keb usually on?
<_Pete_> 00:00-00:59
<ipressthebutton1> I have a question for keb D:
<_Pete_> only for him?
<ipressthebutton1> well
<ipressthebutton1> he solved a problem of mine before.
<ipressthebutton1> and I posted a url here
<ipressthebutton1> and I forgot that url, but need it again
<ipressthebutton1> and I had to reinstall xubuntu, so I can't check MY Internet history.
<_Pete_> that might be a problem
<ipressthebutton1> the issue is in my resolution
<ipressthebutton1> I have a hand-me-down gateway laptop, and it's a bit finicky
<ipressthebutton1> My screen is 1280x750, and the screen resolution I have right now is 1600x1200
<ipressthebutton1> I can't see the bottom or right side of my screen. It's a huge pain.
<_Pete_> unofortunatelly, I cant help you
<ipressthebutton1> that's why keb needs to save the day
<_Pete_> good point
<_Pete_> I have already relied to nvidia
<_Pete_> everything with that works perfectly
<ipressthebutton1> my graphics card is annoying on this
<ipressthebutton1> xubuntu is the best working system I've tried so far, and I've tried a lot of systems
<ipressthebutton1> every OS I install here has the same 1600x1200 resolution
<ipressthebutton1> xubuntu's menu is in the top left, the only part I can see
<_Pete_> odd
<ipressthebutton1> so it works.
<ipressthebutton1> my windows got a crippling virus, and I'm just using a temporary OS until I can get a new laptop. This one is fairly old.
<_Pete_> right
<_Pete_> personally I hate laptops
<ipressthebutton1> Personally
<ipressthebutton1> it's all I have
<ipressthebutton1> Desktops are too expensive for a jobless student
<_Pete_> yeah right
<_Pete_> where are you from?
<ipressthebutton1> missouri
<_Pete_> and where's that ?
<ipressthebutton1> the united states of america?
<_Pete_> ok
<_Pete_> you happen to know not all world is usa
<ipressthebutton1> really?
<ipressthebutton1> woahhhh
<_Pete_> anyway
<_Pete_> for your resolution problem
<_Pete_> I can not help :(
<ipressthebutton1> I can deal with it for now.
<_Pete_> lolz
<_Pete_> this is "linux for desktops"
<_Pete_> if you know that
<ipressthebutton1> the only difference is the screen size
<ipressthebutton1> I'm gonna go now
<_Pete_> If I mau query
<_Pete_> what do do with comp?
<ipressthebutton1> what does anyone do with a computer
<_Pete_> well
<ipressthebutton1> youtube and porn
<_Pete_> if you ask from me
<ipressthebutton1> that's what computers are for
<_Pete_> I am sure answer is totally different thab yours
<Doctor_Vex> alright
<Doctor_Vex> i need a little help here
<Doctor_Vex> i wanted to try windows game DVD to install via wine and look if it runs
<Doctor_Vex> but Xubuntu does not show any content on said DVD
<Kerio> hello
<SiDi> hi
<Kerio> gonna install x-ubuntu today. Preparing a harddrive thats gonna be dedicated to different OS's :)
<SiDi> good idea :P
<Kerio> 200gb sata with, xubuntu, win7, xp and so on
<Doctor_Vex> so no one can tell me why i cant see the DVDs content?
<SiDi> you should even dedicate it to the Mouse
<SiDi> Doctor_Vex: codec missing :P
<Kerio> pherhaps other distro's as well :)
<SiDi> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<SiDi> !libdvdcss2
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SiDi> !restricted
<Doctor_Vex> codec for what?
<Doctor_Vex> i want to see the content of the DVD
<Doctor_Vex> not some movie
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> you mean your DVD drive ?
<Doctor_Vex> well doh wait
<Doctor_Vex> i just figured that i havent put in a DVD drive in that Xubuntu PC
<SiDi> Kerio: do you know about dualbooting and bootloaders already ?
<Doctor_Vex> xD
<SiDi> Doctor_Vex: doh.. :)
<Kerio> think i got sufficent info about it
<Doctor_Vex> makes sense that the CD drive cant read it
<Kerio> grub will create an entry for xp as well hopefully?
<SiDi> Kerio: for XP sure
<Kerio> nice
<SiDi> but for vista it's more tricky.
<Kerio> aha, i see :)
<Kerio> is it because vista uses different bootloader?
<Kerio> then xp
<SiDi> They made it such a way it wont work, at Redmond :p gotta manually edit the menu.lst
<SiDi> It uses a new bootloader for itself, but the issue is just that vista requires disks to be mapped in a particular way to accept booting
<SiDi> you have to make him believe he's on HDD 0, or something like that (*doesn't really remember*)
<Kerio> how strange
<SiDi> Yeh :P
<SiDi> Anyways i don't recommand installing vista ^_^
<Kerio> i have tried vista and don't really see any benefits compared to xp
<Kerio> regarding the ms os i think im gonna go right for win7 instead
<Doctor_Vex> vista lol
<SiDi> I saw my entire system broken due to lack of drivers (after SP1, with the nvidia drivers, still in 640x480)
<SiDi> I saw the slowness, too.
<Kerio> still need a winOS ti play teh games :P
<SiDi> I'm done with windows, here :) no more proprietary OSes. I'll relay on XP and wine
<Kerio> to*
<Doctor_Vex> seriously. forget vista. its made of fail
<Kerio> yeah? what games do you play through wine?
<SiDi> None atm :D
<Kerio> haha
<Doctor_Vex> not like you could play games with wine xD
<SiDi> i played The witcher, sup com, BG2, nwn, nwn2, diablo 2, war 3
<SiDi> i'll play L2 as soon as i'll have a true internet connection
<SiDi> and i also play et:qw natively
<Kerio> how well does wine work? i have heard some negative stuff about ut
 * SiDi waits for Wolfenstein 2009 Linux client !
<Doctor_Vex> yay
<SiDi> It works pretty fine, but most games require some tricks, because they need the latest directx / visual c++
<SiDi> There are three kinds of apps
<SiDi> those that dont launch due to required files/functions
<SiDi> those that lag/have 1 or 2 missing features (majority)
<SiDi> and those that work just fine
<Kerio> aha
<SiDi> Games are mostly in the second category :p
<SiDi> Office apps mostly in the third
<Kerio> got any experience with cs through wine?
<SiDi> I don't play any steam game
<SiDi> I _hate_ steam
<Kerio> i have no particular love for valve either
<SiDi> I've been really really pissed of paying for HL2 silver
<Kerio> but i must admit i enjoy playin cs1.6 :p
<SiDi> I had a 30 char account
<SiDi> it got somehow hacked
<Kerio> really? how odd
<SiDi> i sent them the bill + a copy of my identity card, asked for my account, never got even an answer
<Kerio> any idea how it happend?
<SiDi> The day their platform will be safe and their support will answer i'll consider giving them money again
<SiDi> obviously no. I wasnt using my account online
<SiDi> One day i wanted to log and play HL2, wrong password. Asked a password reminder, never went to my mailbox
<SiDi> not hard to understand :>
<Kerio> valve is always gonna be about hte profit
<Kerio> sometimes customer service and profit do not go hand in hand unfortuneatley
<SiDi> Anyways i buy only native linux games without securom now :D
<Kerio> (excuse my spelling)
<SiDi> For the other games, i just steal my father/brother's games and ps3
<SiDi> (your spelling is ok ;p)
<Kerio> securerom is the weird copyright that mess upp the dvd-drive, yes?
<SiDi> Its the CD protection that prevents you to play almost every time, yes.
<Kerio> i have heard that it mess up the dvd drive to the extent that you cannot even burn discs at high speeds
<Kerio> anymore
<Kerio> sidi have you tried the x-ubuntu 9.04 yet?
<SiDi> I'm under it :)
<Kerio> nice!
<SiDi> Its the only OS on my PC ^^
 * SiDi admits he also has OpenSolaris and Ubuntu server for testing purposes :|
<Kerio> how does it work? is it buggy?
<Kerio> hehe, ok
<SiDi> It works fine of course.
<Kerio> do you use the new ext4?
<SiDi> No
<SiDi> my system partition was already in ext3
<Kerio> ah ok
<SiDi> couldn't bother to reinstall, so i just upgraded
<Kerio> ah i see
<SiDi> but i tested jaunty under ext4
<SiDi> even faster :)
<Kerio> had 8 version befoce?
<Kerio> ah, cool
<Kerio> im not quite sure if ium gonna go for ext4 or ext3
<SiDi> (but be careful, if you use ext4 and then if you install, lets say mandriva, their grub wont be able to boot the ext4 partition, so install jaunty in latest so you'll have a grub that can boot ext4)
<SiDi> go for ext3
<SiDi> compared to windows it'll already be fast enough ;)
<Kerio> prolly should wait til installing it on ext4 or what do you think?
<Kerio> hehe ok
<SiDi> and if theres a bug that wasnt found in ext4, you wont have it
<Kerio> true
<Kerio> sidi do you use propriatary drivers for graphics card?
<SiDi> Yeh
<SiDi> Nvidia cards :) on all the PCs
<Kerio> ah allright, i have a counter strike server (ubuntu 8) with custom kernel. Tried the propratary drivers there but got into problems
<Kerio> probably cause of the custom kernel
<SiDi> Yeh :P
<Kerio> but vesa driver work satisfactory for server use still
<SiDi> If its a server, drop X :)
<SiDi> more performances then
<Kerio> hehe, im not that good yet :)
<SiDi> Well, if you dont wanna bother with the setup in console mode
<SiDi> just now that it works, launch the server from the shell, and shutdown gdm
<SiDi> and you wont have Xorg + gdm + gnome stuff running in background when your server runs
<Kerio> problem is that if i run the server from through ssh it will only be up as long as i have that session running
<Kerio> if i disconnect the server stops
<mylisto> hey all
<Kerio> gonna install now! catch u later
<mylisto> I'm trying to do a livecd of xubuntu on an older laptop...I'm getting a 'Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0'
<mylisto> how can I disable the floppy drive?  I don't have a floppy drive in the laptop that I am testing xubuntu on
<SiDi> hm
 * SiDi searches
<SiDi> mylisto: go to your BIOS
<mylisto> sidi: tried that...
<mylisto> I finally got passed it by using
<mylisto> all_generic_ide floppy=off irqpoll
<mylisto> at boot..
<mylisto> now I am getting some squashfs errors
<SiDi> you should have an option there to disable the floppy drive
<SiDi> its between your kernel and your motherboard. I think you should try #ubuntu, there'll be more people who can help than here
<pep> Hi
<SiDi> hi
<pep> I just installed Xubuntu and I am very impressed :)
<pep> I don't like totem very much though, so I removed it and wanted to install vlc
<pep> but here I see it installs 40 packages, 82.8MB... which makes me doubt... will my system performances be effected after having installed vlc or is it just a matter of disk usage? (ie. will there be additional background processes?)
<pep> affected*
<SiDi> hm its disk usagz ;)
<SiDi> vlc is a Qt app so it requires some Qt dependencies
<pep> Ok, I understand.
<pep> Also, I heard it is preferable to install vlc-plugin-pulse
<SiDi> No
<SiDi> No pulse for xubuntu :)
<SiDi> We use ALSA
<pep> ah great
<pep> that's what I wanted to hear :)
<SiDi> :d
<pep> I uninstalled pulse in hardy
<pep> (on gnome)
<pep> thanks for your help
<kerio> hello!
<kerio> im on 9.04 ubuntu now
<pep> congratulations and welcome aboard kerio :)
<kerio> thx :)
<kerio> im having some problems connecting my ntfs partions
<kerio> i can see them through gigolo
<kerio> but i cant open them
<kromar1> is there any prog to emulate cds like deamon tools?
<pep> kromar, you can mount an iso with a -loop option.. let me fetch the command...
<kerio> G_IO_error _FAILED_HANDLED_INTHEUI
<kromar1> you might wanna run a chkdsk /f under windows and reboot 2 times and see if that fixes the problem
<kerio> kromar1 talking to me? :)
<kromar1> kerio: yes, that fixed the problem for me
<pep> actually kromar1 you can use an app called gmount-iso or use the command line to mount the iso in a folder
<pep> sudo mount -o your.iso /cdrom
<kerio> ok thx, gonna google on it and then give it a try
<pep> np
<SiDi> -t iso9660 -o loop actually
<pep> sudo mount -o loop your.iso /cdrom
<pep> hehe
<pep> I just saw it
<pep> oh ok
<SiDi> ;)
<pep> yes, I remember that -t option too now :)
<SiDi> if it doesnt mount it means your file isnt a real iso
<SiDi> but a mdf or some crappy format like that
<pep> yes, I remember mounting a hfsplus iso once
<pep> -t hfsplus
<pep> gave me a headache that one
<SiDi> those formats should be banned :D
<Kerio> hey again
<Kerio> weird thing
<Kerio> grub have an entry for the xp os
<Kerio> but cant boot from it
<Kerio> i think it is because i have 2 boot sectors
<Kerio> maybe it "guessed" wrong
<Kerio> i had to change the boot priority to another disk
<Kerio> then the windows bootmgr started
<Kerio> and then i could boot successfully
<Kerio> if i have a bootsector written on one disk
<Kerio> then write another on a different disk
<Kerio> will grub then assume the the xp os is on the wrong disk pherphaps?
<Kerio> any suggestions?
<satansaunt> how do i get xubuntu to recognise the volume buttons on my laptop from startup?
<pep> satansaunt, I am working on the same problem for my thinkpad r61
<pep> just found this http://www.nowhere.dk/articles/lenovo_thinkpad_t61_xfce_and_volume_keys
<pep> I guess it will work for other laptops too
<pep> might need some figuring out for the signals though
<satansaunt> i'm using a t61
<satansaunt> hopefully this should work
<SiDi> satansaunt: go to the keyboard shortcut window
<SiDi> and add a shortcut for, lets say, your key "Volume up"
<SiDi> and as a command, put "aumix -v +10"
<SiDi> and tell me if it works, please
<pep> amixer sset Master 5%+
<pep> and amixer sset Master 5%-
<pep> for mute: amixer sset Master toggle
<pep> this works
<SiDi> pep: thanks yours are better :)
<pep> in settings - keyboard - application shortcuts
<satansaunt> i can't tell whether or not it works, i'll find out when i reboot
<satansaunt> thanks for your help guys
<pep> actually it works straight away
<SiDi> no need to reboot satansaunt
<pep> as soon as you close the keyboard shortcut window
<pep> amusing that I was just trying to get this working at the same time...
<pep> if you have a thinkpad you might be interested by a way of activating middle click scrolling with the trackpoint
<pep> http://psung.blogspot.com/2008/09/scrolling-with-thinkpads-trackpoint-in.html I just did this
<pep> going to reboot
<pep> I guess restarting hal or gdm would work actually
<satansaunt> i wouldn't be able to tel whether or not it works straight away at the mo- i'd already solved the problem, for this session
<satansaunt> but the next time i reboot that's when i'll find out whether or not it has saved the settings or not
<pep> hey
<pep> I can confirm the tutorial for vertical and horizontal scrolling works
<pep> I had to reboot though, gdm didn't want to restart properly
<satansaunt> i'm having a blonde moment over here...
<satansaunt> i need to edit some info irssi
<satansaunt> but i can't remember where
<satansaunt> haven't used it for a while
<pep> maybe /.irssi/config ?
<satansaunt> lol at me
<pep> I just realized thunar does not handle ftp
<pep> I was quite used to nautilus for that, will have to look for an ftp client
<ali_> hi
<ali_> any one there?
<SiDi> no
<SiDi> we're all sleepng
<ali_> lol
<SiDi> What's up ?
<ali_> i've got a question
<ali_> hi. I'm trying to get the sound working. I've increased all the volumes to max. The sound works on my head phones but not on my laptop speakers.
<SiDi> Okay :) first, are you using only xubuntu or  also kubuntu/ubuntu ?
<SiDi> What does "ps aux | grep pulse" return, please ?
<SiDi> And also, what laptop model do you have ?
<ali_> only Xubuntu
<SiDi> I also  might need the output of : cat /proc/asound/card0/codec\#* | grep Codec
<SiDi> and lspci | grep -i audio
<ali_> ali       5162  0.0  0.1   3340   804 pts/1    S+   14:45   0:00 grep pulse
<SiDi> and, i also need to know if you're under Jaunty or Intrepid/Hardy :)
<ali_> sony vaio B1VP (its 4 years old)
<ali_> jaunty
<SiDi> I need the output of : "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec\#* | grep Codec" and "lspci | grep -i audio" (copy paste them in a terminal, and please put the output at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ali_>  cat /proc/asound/card0/codec\#* | grep Codec: no such file or directory
<ali_> i'll copy and paste this time
<SiDi> oh, surprising
<ali_> still same
<SiDi> ok, do the other command then
<ali_> ok
<SiDi> maybe it'll be enough to find what audio chipset you have
<SiDi> (there are ~6 different chipsets for vaio laptops, and they require different alsa settings, we're trying to find the most appropriate one)
<ali_> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ali_> ok. thanks
<SiDi> now there are 7 :d
<ali_> why do I have paste in paste.ubuntu.com?
<SiDi> ok, do ls /proc/asound/
<SiDi> and if you have something named card0 appearing
<SiDi> do ls /proc/asound/card0
<ali_> I get the following o/p:codec97#0  id  intel8x0  oss_mixer  pcm0c  pcm0p  pcm1c  pcm2c  pcm3c  pcm4p
<SiDi> ok then, cat /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0
<ali_> cat: /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0: Is a directory
<SiDi> use ls instead of  cat then please
<SiDi> and then tell me which files are inside
<ali_> ac97#0-0  ac97#0-0+regs
<SiDi> alright, you'll cat this ac97 file
<SiDi> the info we need should be there
<ali_> how do I cat the file?
<SiDi> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0
<SiDi> you can press the 'Tab' key for autocompletion by the way. Just type one or two letters, then tab
<ali_> thanks
<ali_> ali@ali-laptop:~$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0
<ali_> 0-0/0: Analog Devices AD1981B
<ali_> PCI Subsys Vendor: 0x104d
<ali_> PCI Subsys Device: 0x81c5
<ali_> Capabilities     : -headphone out-
<ali_> DAC resolution   : 20-bit
<ali_> ADC resolution   : 16-bit
<ali_> 3D enhancement   : No 3D Stereo Enhancement
<ali_> Current setup
<SiDi> Dont write it all here
<ali_> Mic gain         : +20dB [+20dB]
<ali_> POP path         : pre 3D
<ali_> Sim. stereo      : off
<SiDi> the bot will kick you for flooding :P
<ali_> 3D enhancement   : off
<ali_> Loudness         : off
<ali_> Mono output      : MIX
<ali_> Mic select       : Mic1
<ali_> ADC/DAC loopback : off
<ali_> Extended ID      : codec=0 rev=1 AMAP DSA=0 VRA
<ali_> Extended status  : VRA
<ali_> PCM front DAC    : 48000Hz
<ali_> PCM ADC          : 48000Hz
<ali_> oh,ok
<ali_> where do I write it?
<SiDi> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ali_> and I put my name as the poster?
<SiDi> Yeh
<SiDi> it will give you a link once you pasted it, just post this link here
<SiDi> so i can read your paste
<ali_> ok I'll do it again
<SiDi> the command "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0 >> log.txt" will put all the output in a file named log.txt, that you can then open with a text editor ~ incase you find it more convenient
<ali_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/162256/
<SiDi> Alright, we're now going to solve the problem: )
<SiDi> please type "gksudo mousepad /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf"
<ali_> where does it store the file?
<SiDi> in your home directory
<SiDi> (when you open a terminal, it is opened in your home directory. you can use "cd" (change directory) in order to move to other folders. cd ~ = go to home folder / cd .. = go to parent folder / cd ./ = go to current folder (not very useful :p) / cd / = go to the system's root folder)
<SiDi> (but thats offtopic)
<ali_> ok.
<ali_> i pasted it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162259/
<SiDi> actually we're going to add something at the end ;)
<SiDi> We'll tell ALSA (the sound system) to use a specific audio card model, and then your sound should work much better
<SiDi> Here is the line you'll add : 	 options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-eapd
<SiDi> once it's down, you'll have to reboot your computer in order to check if it works
<ali_> I'll paste it right at the end of the file. ok
<SiDi> (if it doesnt, come back and we'll try another model. i'm not sure which model your laptop uses as it is quite old)
<ali_> ok. thanks. I'm restarting
<ali_> hi. I'm back.
<ali_> just going to check if the sound works
<SiDi> Alright :)
<ali_> no. the head phones work but not the speakers. I tested sound by playing a youtube video. is there another way I should try?
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> we're gonna try another model if you dont mind :)
<ali_> ok
<SiDi> 	 options snd-hda-intel model=vaio
<SiDi> try this one
<ali_> what was the command to open the file?
<SiDi> "gksudo mousepad /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf"
<ali_> ok
<ali_> ok done that
<SiDi> Alright
<ali_> I'll restart again
<SiDi> you have to reboot again then :/
<ali_> i'm back. still no sound. I want to check that the volumes are all on max but I can't see that icon on the top right hand corner
<SiDi> run xfce4-mixer for that
<SiDi> Here is a list of other possible models : options snd-hda-intel model=vaio position_fix=0                    //        	 options snd-hda-intel model=sony-assamd          //     	 options snd-hda-intel model=sony-ar        // and finally :      	 options snd-hda-intel model=vaio-ar
<ali_> nah. they are all at max
<SiDi> If none of these work, I suggest you post a message on ubuntuforums.com so that someone who has the same computer can help you
<ali_> ok I'll try them
<SiDi> in xfce4-mixer, press the "controls" button
<SiDi> and ensure everything is checked in the prefs window
<ali_> everything is checked
<ali_> thanks for your help
<SiDi> You're welcome
<ali_> I've got sound working on an older version of ubuntu 2 years ago. I'm just trying linux again
<SiDi> I hope you'll find a solution
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> then there _is_ a solution :p
<SiDi> if it was working two years ago, its possible to use what we call "backports"
<SiDi> err no
<SiDi> im saying crap
<ali_> lol, ok
<SiDi> thats for new stuff on old systems, not old stuff on new systems xD
<SiDi> well, there should be a way to get the old drivers on your new system
<SiDi> You should post on ubuntuforums and give accurate information there
<SiDi> maybe someone with an old laptop will be able to guide you
<ali_> what info (apart from laptop version) should I give?
<SiDi> Those few commands i asked you
<ali_> ok
<SiDi> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0
<SiDi> and also cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<SiDi> and lspci | grep -i audio
<SiDi>  + your laptop's model, and the name (or version number) of the linux version in which it was still working
<Pres-Gas> Can I just say, we are soooo much more helpful than the fedora channels.  Let's pat ourselves on the back.
 * charlie-tca gives Pres-Gas a hug
<SiDi> Heh
<Pres-Gas> Seriously...
<Pres-Gas> I think the regular fedora channel is okay, but the multitude of other channels...whew
<SiDi> Well, i can't stand not trying to help someone who's in need (unless he's trying to run css under wine or to install skype T_T)
<Pres-Gas> LOL
<Pres-Gas> I hear that SiDi
<SiDi> I'm following wine's questions on launchpad, and i'm also on winehq
<SiDi> i _do_ hate steam even more now
<ruadh> H all
<SiDi> hi
<waan> I've just installed mythtv but when I run mythtv-setup I just get a blank box. I searched google but can't find anybody else with the same problem
<SiDi>  #mythtv ;)
<SiDi> or mythbuntu
<SiDi> can't remember :/
<waan> thanks i'll take a look
<Doctor_Vex> someone tell me good media player for Ubuntu
<Doctor_Vex> like MPC for Widows
<Doctor_Vex> Windows
<charlie-tca> Listen for Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> !mediaplayer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaplayer
<TheSheep> there is mpd/mpc for linux...
<TheSheep> but probably not hwat you have in mind
<Doctor_Vex> hm?
<TheSheep> music player daemon/cleint
<TheSheep> client
<SiDi> Exaile :D
<TheSheep> but if you mean movie player, default totem is pretty good, if you want more use vlc or mplayer
<Doctor_Vex> yeah. i know those
<Doctor_Vex> but no MPC for Ubuntu
<TheSheep> fortunately
<TheSheep> thank you, Microsoft, that you don't write software for linux
<Doctor_Vex> nope
<charlie-tca> +1 TheSheep
<Doctor_Vex> MPC is GNU
<Doctor_Vex> not Microsoft
<Doctor_Vex> oh GPL
<charlie-tca> Then there should be a Linux version also
<TheSheep> you mean GNU as in GNU is Not Unix operating system?
<TheSheep> Doctor_Vex: who said Microsoft can't wrtie GPL apps?
<Doctor_Vex> because i say so
<Doctor_Vex> http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/
<Doctor_Vex> but the more important thing is
<Doctor_Vex> that not all freeware is made for linux
<Doctor_Vex> have to test VLC and MPlayer later again
<TheSheep> personally I think it's more important to remember that gpl and freeware are two different things
<TheSheep> Doctor_Vex: there is also gxine
<Doctor_Vex> lol. im not going to begin a discussion about why a free software license is not freeware
<TheSheep> me neither
<TheSheep> there are also hundreds of smaller projects that use gstreamer/xine or mplayer as backends
<TheSheep> they mostly differ in interface
<Doctor_Vex> i just want a small player
<TheSheep> what's wrong with totem?
<Doctor_Vex> not 1000 things that i will never use
<Doctor_Vex> i remember i had problems with subtitles
<slow-motion> hi
<Doctor_Vex> have to test a few things later
<Doctor_Vex> well will take more time till more and more ppl use linux not only for work or internet, but also for videos and entertainment~
<J_Litewski> how would you make a window?
<J_Litewski> I got an idea, and i want to start making a program
<SiDi> J_Litewski: a window ?
 * SiDi never makes GUIs :P
<J_Litewski> heh
<J_Litewski> is python a good way to start? or gtk+?
<charlie-tca> I'd ask JPohlman when he is around. He develops for Xfce
<J_Litewski> ah
<charlie-tca> and he is xubuntu laison with Xfce
<SiDi> J_Litewski: PyGTK
<SiDi> you can create glade GUIs, then import them in python
<SiDi> and then code the events on your GUI
<J_Litewski> ah, cool
<SiDi> !pytgtk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pytgtk
<SiDi> !pygtk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pygtk
<SiDi> !glade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glade
<SiDi> Oh
<SiDi> !kitten
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kitten
<charlie-tca> !info pygtk
<ubottu> Package pygtk does not exist in jaunty
<charlie-tca> !info pytgtk
<ubottu> Package pytgtk does not exist in jaunty
<SiDi> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<charlie-tca> !info glade
<ubottu> glade (source: glade): GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.12.2-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1558 kB, installed size 5156 kB
<SiDi> take glade from the web
<SiDi> They have glade 3 :P
<J_Litewski> i got python-glade2 (2.14.1-1ubuntu1)
<trece8> hi... a quick question: How do I edit the menu? Using the menu editor only shows the settings manager, help, about and quit
<SiDi> Unfortunately, there is no menu editor yet
<trece8> I mean, by text, by any means
<SiDi> you can edit the menu entries by copying them from /usr/share/applications to .local/share/applications/ and editing them with a text editor
<charlie-tca> trece8: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<trece8> thanks charlie
<SiDi> You can also change some of their settings with alacarte (icon/text) but not their location or wether they should show up or not, afair.
<charlie-tca> SiDi: He is in 8.10 or earlier
<SiDi> charlie-tca: oh
<SiDi> Sorry =P
<trece8> i'm in 8.04
<SiDi> charlie-tca: how can you see that ? Oo
<charlie-tca> 9.04 does not have the menu editor at all
<trece8> he has mental powers
<SiDi> charlie-tca: damn, i'm stupid :D
 * SiDi goes back to writing his man page ^^
<charlie-tca> No, just didn't know. He said "Using the menu editor"
<charlie-tca> I have used it before. You don't really get to edit the existing menu with it, just add to it
<SiDi> hi Ratty
<SiDi> Rafik *
<trece8> charlie, thanks for the linki
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<trece8> but it's long and won't read it
<charlie-tca> I hope it helps
<trece8> it's the twitter generation, man :P
<trece8> i only wanted to know where is the thunderbird icon
<charlie-tca> Still need info to know how to do things, though. 140 words is not enough to explain without screwing menus up.
<SiDi> trece8: lol... "locate thunderbird.png" ? :)
<trece8> sidi, i'll try it
<trece8> i supposed it would be easier to see the menu and just see the thunderbird entry
<charlie-tca> Well, why didn't you say so. look in /usr/share/applications/thunderbird . It will tell you what icon is used, normally
<SiDi>  /usr/share/pixmaps/thunderbird.png trece8
<trece8> yeah, got that with catfish
<trece8> good
<trece8> charlie... i got into the "searching the menu" idea
<charlie-tca> Yeah, all the menus are generated from /usr/share/applications files. Those are the .desktop files for the individual entries
<trece8> thank
<trece8> s
<SiDi> icons are in /usr/share/icons/ and pixmaps anyways ;)
<SiDi> pixmaps if png, icons if svg
<SiDi> and in icons/foo/* if the icon theme foo has icons for these apps
<trece8> there are just too many folders to know what's where
<charlie-tca> agreed
<trece8> and i don't have precisely an enciclopedic memory... so i'll forget this in 2 weeks tops
<charlie-tca> I know three or four, then just search forever for anything else
<trece8> one question
<charlie-tca> sure
<trece8> what do you think of the advantages of xubuntu 9.04 over 8.04?
<trece8> i like the synaptic screenshots
<trece8> but otherwise...
<charlie-tca> 9.04 uses less resources, as far as memory
<trece8> basically the same
<trece8> the xfce part?
<charlie-tca> yes, and the way everything is integrated.
<SiDi> trece8: big xfce update :)
<trece8> what is using more and more resources actually is firefox and thunderbird
<SiDi> from 4.4 to 4.6
<SiDi> also, more recent kernel / xorg, more recent applications
<SiDi> (less stable though :D)
<charlie-tca> I couldn't load 8.04 in 128MB ram to be usable, I can with 9.04
<SiDi> trece8: firefox is a pain, yeh
<SiDi> try midori or opera
<trece8> i have a decent computer
<charlie-tca> firefox in 9.04 is crazy, for some reason. I think it is the "improvements" made in it
<trece8> but I don't like running this sower
<trece8> Sidi... i use firefox because it has AdBlock and NoScript
<trece8> to block ads and javascripts
<trece8> i don't know if other browser can use that
<charlie-tca> You could use epiphany-browser and still use those
<trece8> gonna try
<SiDi> charlie-tca: its 3.1
<SiDi> its better than 3.0 by far :)
<charlie-tca> Unless they moved from Gecko, now
<trece8> anyway... i'm using ratpoison
<trece8> so not very much xfce for me
<SiDi> trece8: with opera + some good firewall rules you get the same
<trece8> I don't think so, sidi
<SiDi> you can
<trece8> the adblock lists are great, they are made and updated by people
<charlie-tca> but opera is not in the repositories, now
<SiDi> i got a friend doing it, but with chrome
<SiDi> check for TOR
<trece8> *chrome sucks*
<trece8> yes, but Tor is for anonimity
<SiDi> I cant remember how he does but it can be done
<trece8> i just don't want ads
<trece8> and javascripts running like the google-analytics ones and such
<trece8> it's not polite for people to run javascripts in your computer for no good reason for the viewer of the page
<trece8> does midori work with javascript?
<charlie-tca> I turn off javascripts. It works for most pages
<charlie-tca> or I just don't browse much...
<trece8> I use it for music and such
<trece8> you can't listen to music without javascript a lot of times
<SiDi> Can someone tell me what he thinks of a man page, please ? Wether it's readable or not
<charlie-tca> From the user viewpoint? what is it?
<SiDi> Yeh
<SiDi> i'm uploading it atm
<trece8> charlie... i mean, for the guy seeing the webpage, he doesn't get any better for running google-analytics scripts on his machine
<trece8> i can read it, sidi, and give you the fast-reading-newbie opinion :P
<SiDi> http://www.2nt.free.fr/host/tmp/reztorrent.1.gz :)
<charlie-tca> I know. I dump them to 127.0.0.1
<SiDi> put it in /usr/share/man, and then type "man reztorrent" please
<SiDi> It's a CLI bittorrent client
<charlie-tca> SiDi: what dir should it go in? ?
<trece8> didn't work
<SiDi>  /usr/share/man
<trece8> in /usr/share/man , yes
<trece8> didn't work
<SiDi>  /usr/share/man/man1 sorry
<charlie-tca> Just dropping into /usr/share/man got a "No manual entry for reztorrent"
<trece8> exactly
<trece8> one question... where should I start to learn how to make GUI things?
<trece8> I just want to make one GUI thing to avoid writing in the command line
<trece8> with GTK or such, I think
<satansaunt> how do i set the print screen to take a screen shot as it would under gnome?
<trece8> if you have one probable link, it's good
<SiDi> trece8: search for glade/pygtk tutorials
<SiDi> i dont know much about GUIs so i cant be specific
<trece8> it's ok, sidi
<charlie-tca> Okay, got it opened
<satansaunt> orly
<trece8> satansaunt...
<satansaunt> yah
<trece8> go to system->add/remove
<trece8> search for screenshot and download it
<trece8> the application you want
<satansaunt> merci
<trece8> or you want the print screen button in the keyboard to do it?
<satansaunt> yes, thats what i want
<trece8> mmm i don't know about that
<SiDi> satansaunt: xfce4-screenshooter -f for full -w for window
<SiDi> and without options for a window with options
<trece8> sidi... he wants the key to make it
<trece8> not starting a program
<SiDi> see above :)
<trece8> that works?
<SiDi> -f for full screenshot
<SiDi> yeh
<trece8> but ...
<trece8> the keyboard key?
<SiDi> name is 'Print'
<charlie-tca> depends on the version of Xubuntu, jaunty you just need to hit the key or key combination you want.
<SiDi> btw i also have a bash auto completion script here : www.2nt.free.fr/host/tmp/reztorrent_autocompletion.sh :P i'm proud of it :p
<trece8> jaunty is in numbers?
<trece8> 9.04
<trece8> mmm... satan, install xubuntu 9.04 if you want the easy way, then
<trece8> but if you can live by starting an application to make a screenshot, just download a program
<trece8> sidi, just let me know when you learn how to fix the thing in the man page
<SiDi> trece8: put it in /usr/share/man/man1/ ;p
<charlie-tca> SiDi: options like -n --nat-pmp state Boot option. Should that be "Boot option also" or "Boot option only"?
<SiDi> Boot only
<SiDi> i'll add it charlie-tca thanks
<J_Litewski> glade is complicated ;/
<SiDi> apart from this, is it clear ?
<SiDi> J_Litewski: no its not :P Qt is much harder imho
<charlie-tca> It is clear. looks good
<SiDi> thanks ! :)
<SiDi> at least if the client fails the man doesnt XD
<charlie-tca> sure. This is true.
<charlie-tca> trece8away: You put it in /usr/share/man/man1 and make sure the permissions get set right; mine had to -rw -r- -r- so I could see it
<btm05> hi, can someone help me to configure postgresql for xubuntu?
 * SiDi hides.
<SiDi> !postgresql | SiDi
<btm05> oh :-( hope you're not hiding because of me?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgresql
<SiDi> btm05: i confess i don't know anything about postgre :D using mySql :x
<charlie-tca> !info postgresql
<ubottu> postgresql (source: postgresql-8.3): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 8.3.7-1 (jaunty), package size 229 kB, installed size 268 kB
<charlie-tca> Might have to ask in #postgresql or #ubuntu
<SiDi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<btm05> wow- thanks for the response, I'll try !info, first...
<SiDi> info is package information
 * charlie-tca nods, or there, too
<btm05> tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL, but wasn't much help tbh.
<Wunderbar> okay, so I wanna create an app shortcut to take screenshots
<Wunderbar> whats the app name for the gnome app that takes screenshots??
<charlie-tca> got one called screenshot. Just add it to the panel
<SiDi> Wunderbar: hi to you too. 8.10 or 9.04 ?
<charlie-tca> ( it is an Xfce app, though )
<Wunderbar> 9.04
<Wunderbar> well, I upgraded the other day
<SiDi> There is one in Accessories - > Screenshot
<Wunderbar> I realise that- but I want it so that when I hit print screen it takes a screenshot...
<Wunderbar> as it does in gnome
<SiDi> You mean a keyboard shortcut then.
<SiDi> Go to XFCE Settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts
<SiDi> create a shortcut with the Print key
<charlie-tca> Then the keyboard shortcut is wrong for you
<SiDi> the name of the command is "xfce4-screenshooter -f"
<Wunderbar> thanks
<Wunderbar> thats what I was after- I hope
<charlie-tca> I thought it was already defined in 9.04
<Wunderbar> thats what I thought
<Wunderbar> but there were a few things that were missing when I upgraded
<charlie-tca> Oh, yes, upgrades are different
<Wunderbar> like the volume button on my thinkpad
<charlie-tca> Fresh install defines it, upgrade leaves shortcuts alone so as not to override any you set yourself
<Wunderbar> :(
<Wunderbar> okay, so what would be the command if I wanted to take a screenshot of a particular window SiDi?
<SiDi> -w instead of -f
<Wunderbar> thanks
<trece8away> do you more-technical-people upgrade or just reinstall?
<Wunderbar> it sounds like it's better to reinstall
<trece8away> it does but... i wonder what are the advantages and disavdvantages
<trece8> of upgrading vs reinstalling... with upgrading you get longer working OSs
<trece8> with reinstalling, you have to start from scratch
<trece8> so it's not a cool thing if you customize things
<Wunderbar> that's why I opted for the upgrade
<charlie-tca> I do both. I have a machine I have upgraded since 6.06, and one I install fresh every 6 months
<Wunderbar> ubuntu gradually became my day to day os- so it's been customised
<Wunderbar> then I switched to xubuntu and carried a lot of settings over
<trece8> I have to customize it
<trece8> i use rt kernels
<Wunderbar> then, the upgrade
<trece8> and my screen doesn't work right from scratch... so I don't want to deal with it every time.
<jakemonO> cant enable audio w/xubuntu 9.04 on virtualbox vm (vista64 host)
<charlie-tca> right-click the panel, left-click add to pane, add the mixer
<charlie-tca> Then double-click it and add a master control
<jakemonO> did that, still grayed out & no sound
<jakemonO> hmm
<charlie-tca> What is still grayed out?
<charlie-tca> I did have to add PCM on one, to get sound
<charlie-tca> Did you enable Audio at the VBox interface?
<trece8> Tried to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 ... the update manager tells me "8.10 is available" but not 9.04
<trece8> do I have to do 2 upgrades to get there?
<charlie-tca> trece8: you have to upgrade inb sequence
<charlie-tca> You can not skip a version
<jakemonO> yeah, directsound
<charlie-tca> hmmm, mine just goes right through, but it is Xubuntu in a Xubuntu machine
<trece8> ouch
<charlie-tca> maybe ask in #vbox
<trece8> xubuntu in a xubuntu machine? ( ??)
<trece8> oh, the vmware thing, nevermind
<charlie-tca> Yes, I run Xubuntu, with 10 virtual machines in VBox
<trece8> 10? Too few :P
<charlie-tca> That way I can test, work, and have each version at the same time
<ollie_> Does anyone know what the overruns column on ifconfig means?
<charlie-tca> did you look in man ifconfig?
<trece8> I know what an overrun is but... not really
<ollie_> yes
<ollie_> can't see anything revelant
<charlie-tca> weird
<trece8> nothing but a typo :P
<charlie-tca> Isn't that when more needs to be sent than can be put in the cache ? You know, like a 24kbs modem?
<trece8> ollie... take a look at this http://www.usenet-forums.com/linux-networking/61952-ifconfig-overruns-3com.html
<trece8> i read it not in detail at all, but... it could help
<trece8> but i'm sure it's packets the ethernet card tried to get out but couldn't or such
<ollie_> I'm guessing that 18132296 overruns isn't a good thing then
<ollie_> -.-
<charlie-tca> Doesn't seem like it, huh?
<trece8> an overrun is when you try to get data to a point but can't
<trece8> like "buffer overruns" is when you try to write data into a buffer that hasn't been read yet
<trece8> anyway, ollie
<trece8> http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_network/x-087-2-iface.ifconfig.html
<trece8> here you have
<trece8> it should explain
<trece8> The RX and TX lines show how many packets have been received or transmitted error free, how many errors occurred, how many packets were dropped (probably because of low memory), and how many were lost because of an overrun. Receiver overruns usually occur when packets come in faster than the kernel can service the last interrupt. The flag values printed by ifconfig roughly correspond to the names of its command-line options; they will be explained later.
<trece8> ollie... at what ethernet speed are you connecting?
<ollie_> 100mbit
<trece8> 10Mbps, 100Mbps, 1Gbps, 10Gbps
<trece8> 100 should work
<trece8> is your machine reaaaaally low-end?
<ollie_> nope
<ollie_> quad core
<ollie_> 4gb ram
<jakemonO> of course, now it works like a champ...thanks!
<trece8> so shouldn't be a problem
<ollie_> it is though
<ollie_> getting high PL
<trece8> i don't know
<charlie-tca> jakemonO: no problem
<trece8> i assume it's a hardware problem
<trece8> if you want to test that, install the RT kernel
<trece8> in a second thought: DON'T install that
<trece8> it shouldn't be an issue
<ollie_> it's a production server
<trece8> ?
<jakemonO> are the transcripts for this room logged?
<jakemonO> (research)
<ollie_> jakemonO: probably by 60%+ of the people in here, yes
<ollie_> ;p
<trece8> jake, they are
<trece8> didn't "Chanserv" told you?
<charlie-tca> This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jakemonO> argh, thanks.
<J_Litewski> i think i uninstalled something i needed...
<J_Litewski> nevermind, sound still works
<J_Litewski> pidgin was beeping at me there for a second
<trece8> is there a way to upgrade by first downloading files
<trece8> and then installing?
<trece8> i mean... not download and install in the same step
<charlie-tca> Yes, you can download the alternate cd and upgrade using it.
<charlie-tca> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<J_Litewski> JPohlmann, you know python, correct?
<JPohlmann> Sure
<J_Litewski> JPohlmann, is there any good websites or books i can read to learn python?
<charlie-tca> J_Litewski: There is "diveintopython" in the repositories, which is a free Python tutorial
<J_Litewski> cool
<J_Litewski> i'll get it
<zoredache> J_Litewski: http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/, http://diveintopython.org/, http://www.openbookproject.net/pybiblio/
<J_Litewski> where can i find the diveintopython thingy at?
<charlie-tca> apt-get install diveintopython
<J_Litewski> i did that
<zoredache> !info diveintopython
<ubottu> diveintopython (source: diveintopython): free Python book for experienced programmers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 340 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<charlie-tca> look in /usr/share/doc/diveintopython
<J_Litewski> ah
<zoredache> J_Litewski: you can use a command like dpkg -L diveintopython to see exactly what was installed where
<J_Litewski> ah, didn't know that
<J_Litewski> ty
<J_Litewski> and typing file:///usr/share/doc/diveintopython/ will show the docs in firefox, correct?
<charlie-tca> should
<afze> this is most certainly a newbie question but...  how do i apply the patch for the rtl8187 driver usage with aircrack-ng?
<afze> http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=rtl8187
<vassalli> sera
<vassalli> salve
<vassalli> non riesco a far funzionare il microfono esterno
<charlie-tca> English, please
<vassalli> spiker
<vassalli> xfce4 mixer
<vassalli> no speker
<vassalli> impostazioni
<vassalli> ??
<vassalli> non va
<charlie-tca> What language?
<charlie-tca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<charlie-tca> essi dovrebbero essere in grado di aiutarti. Ubuntu e Xubuntu dovrebbero essere simili
<vassalli> ok
<mateus> hi everyone! iv just installed xubuntu 9, but my video is screwed. I got an intel 82810. how do i manually reconfigure x?
<forces> intel doesn't work in jaunty
<forces> use LTS or unstable driver
<forces> read release notes
<mateus> oh crap... i got 8.10 here, does it works?
<mateus> sorry, i didnt read them, just grabbed xubuntu o revive my old p2 300
<mateus> but seems a little heavy.
<forces> netinst + fluxbox
<mateus> ill google, thanks
<forces> ok
<forces> good luck!
<mateus> hm. better use debian, or search for ubuntu netinst?
<tingle> minimal install whit *box install is nice on any *nix xd
<forces> mateus, netinst for debian and ubuntu are similar
<forces> use your favorite
<tingle> i would sugest debian.. ubuntu is based on debian so get to the core :)
<charlie-tca> debian and fedora have the same issues with intel
<mateus> hm.. sad
<mateus> outside of the debian - ubuntu world, is there a mininal distro that would help me use this cpter again? besides the screen resolution that is not 640x480, i can use irc, browse the web... burn cds
<charlie-tca> 8.10 does work better than 9.04 on Intel
<mateus> lesson to music, basic stuff, i wanna give it to a poor child
<mateus> the pc is just parked here
<mateus> ill try the ubuntu lts hardy 8.04 mininal, and fluxbox..
<mateus> 12mb
<mateus> but im open for suggestions. ill search for an cdrw
<charlie-tca> 8.10 is worth trying if you have it.
<charlie-tca> I had an emachines with i810 video that worked until Jaunty
<mateus> hm
<mateus> but, xubuntu or ubuntu 8.10? or the minimal, fluxbux stuff?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu 8.10
<mateus> hm, thanks
<charlie-tca> I don't even try to get Ubuntu to work on old hardware
<mateus> that i got here already burned
<mateus> aheuaheu
<mateus> im concerned for debian to make some harder issues for the boy
<mateus> ubuntu seems more friendly, communities and whatsoever
<mateus> thanks
<charlie-tca> It is easier, I think.
<mateus> bye
<charlie-tca> good luck
<jakemonO> @charlie-tca what is pcm? my new xubuntu vm has no sound again
<charlie-tca> PCM makes audio work, I don't know why. This machine has to be set to PCM or the volume control doesn't work at all
<charlie-tca> Turn the volume up on the hardware control, too
<charlie-tca> Not just in the VBox machine
<jakemonO> hmm. it works but themixer icon in the panel is still grayed out
<jakemonO> maybe a restart...
<charlie-tca> It might just the main machine is going to control it, too
<jakemonO> doesnt happen w/vanilla ubuntu
<charlie-tca> They use pulseaudio, Xubuntu uses Alsa.
<jakemonO> hmm...switching from intel to sigmatel makes a difference
<djs> Does anyone know if there is a way to change the icon of a single folder on the desktop in Xubuntu?
<djs> I thought there was some sort of emblems I could put on the folder, but it appears that is not the case.
<charlie-tca> None that I know of, since the icons are taken from a set
<djs> Ok, thank you. =]
<charlie-tca> You can add an emblem
<charlie-tca> Open thunar (places), Desktop
<vinnl> Only within Thunar
<vinnl> At least in 8.10, the emblem doesn't show up on my desktop
<djs> Thats it thanks vinnl! I have to do it in thunar. Thanks.
<djs> Thanks both of you. =]
<vinnl> djs, it's charlie-tca's tip, I tested it at my PC but it didn't work :P
<charlie-tca> Yep, you are right
<djs> I'm using 9.04. I can add emblems using thunar. Thanks.
<vinnl> Ah, cool :)
<charlie-tca> It don't work in jaunty either, vinnl. You can't see the emblem on the desktop
<vinnl> charlie-tca, did you do xfdesktop -reload?
<charlie-tca> nooo
<Darkflare> test
<djs> I could even make my own emblems buy putting them in the emblems folder of my current icon theme couldn't I. =D I'm going to try that!
<charlie-tca> test what, Darkflare
<Darkflare> okie hi all, how can i access network shares from kubuntu, in ubuntu i just click on network
<charlie-tca> If that is an automatic signon, please shut it off
<Darkflare> charlie-tca was testing to make sure my nick was correct
<charlie-tca> #kubuntu
<Darkflare> ahhh
<Darkflare> sorry i meant xubunutu
<Darkflare> (its late)
<vinnl> Darkflare, which version are you using?
<Darkflare> the latest and greatest 9.04 i believe
<vinnl> Then I believe you can use the Gigolo application, I don't know if it's installed by default
<vinnl> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVFS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 91 kB, installed size 460 kB
<SiDi> It is ;)
<vinnl> Ah, it is, or so I'm told ;-)
<SiDi> Apps -> System -> Gigolo
<Darkflare> got it
<Darkflare> hmm, it only shows my hard drives though
<Darkflare> why does gigolo say no workgroups found
<pteague> is it necessary to log out & back in to see what the different appearances are supposed to look like?
<SiDi> pteague: what do you mean ?
<charlie-tca> I think so.
<charlie-tca> As I recall, the colors were off and some images lost when I did not log out
<pteague> menu -> settings -> appearance ...  i click on 1 on the style tab & nothing happens
<pteague> i thought it was supposed to change as i clicked on them
<charlie-tca> You realize, that is the window dressing?
<SiDi> Its meant to
<charlie-tca> Some are really close to each other, in color, so maybe try another one.
<pteague> i know... that's my expected result...  weird thing is i have to log out, then back in to see a different 1... then i can change it once more, but after that there's no change
<pteague> i know clearlooks has a different look than what i'm currently using (i.e. the logout button has a stick figure running), but clicking on it i'm getting nothing
<pteague> i wonder if jaunty is affected by artifacts from hardy maybe?
<charlie-tca> pteague: you upgraded hardy to intrepid to jaunty?
<pteague> no, i did a complete install of jaunty, but my /home/ is a different hard drive
<charlie-tca> and it is carried forward, right.
<pteague> yeah, i didn't format /home...  lots of data on it
<charlie-tca> I would probably recommend deleting ~/.config and ~/.cache, if you can stand reconfiguring things. It will wipe out panel customizations, menu customizations,
<charlie-tca> maybe thunar changes, and some other stuff I don't know.
<charlie-tca> It doesn't delete any data, but anything you customized reverts to default
<pteague> i was looking at directories in ~/.config & ~/.local ... hadn't thought of ~/.cache so ty - i may just rename the xfce4*, sessions, & Thunar directories so i can run diff on them later in case i forget something ;)
<pteague> i'm guessing i should probably do so after having logged on so corrupted session isn't saved
<pteague> brb
#xubuntu 2009-05-02
<michael_> when i change the resolution over settings => display it gets lost after reboot, how can i make it permanent?
<SiDi> what gpu do you have / what xubuntu version / did you activate your GPU drivers in Apps -> System -> Peripheral drivers ?
<michael_> i have a radeon 9550, i didn't activate the proprietary drivers because the the radeon drivers work well.
<michael_> xubuntu version is 9.04
<SiDi> Well, they dont work so well since your resolution isnt saved ;)
<michael_> fglrx does not support my card anyway (too old) hm, there must be a solution...
<charlie-tca> The solution is to use the ubuntu supplied drivers instead
<michael_> when i got to system => hardware drivers it tells me that there are no proprietary drivers for my system (ati has dropped the support for older cards)
<SiDi> Well, try to edit xorg.conf manually then
<SiDi> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<charlie-tca> It is right, there are ati drivers anymore for old cards. fglrx is in the same boat
<rakudave> I have a problem with gwibbler, it freezes when it updates the feeds... anyone know a fix? (reinstalling doesn't do the trick)
<rakudave> eh, gwibber, that is...
<rakudave> hmpf :-(
<ron_o> my internet connection seems ok until I try to download anything. Any suggestions as to where I might look for answers on this one?
<CloseYetFar> is it wireless or lan?
<CloseYetFar> try to run "ping -c 10 www.google.com" you should get a time around 19.7 ms
<Afze> could anybody please advice me...   im trying to install xubuntu on a laptop but by the time i reboot to access the cd nothing happens...  what compatibility problem could be because i have installed xubuntu on this laptop, but the other one wont recognize the cd
<Afze> no even ubuntu's cd
<CloseYetFar> what happens when you reboot
<CloseYetFar> it just sits there?
<CloseYetFar> ron_o: is it wireless or lan?
<Afze> the "_" character blips for a while and then it continues to windows
<ron_o> wired.
<ron_o> lan
<ron_o> when I reboot it comes up fine again.
<ron_o> actually, the lights blick nearly normal, ..
<ron_o> damn, I am so frustrated by this.
<ron_o> it must be on my end.
<ron_o> I'm thinking about just hooking up directly to the cable line. and see how well it works.
<CloseYetFar> Afze: you need to go into bios and make sure the CD-ROM is in the boot order before the hard drive
<Afze> maybe the kernel its too new for the laptop? i can get running older cds of mandriva...
<ron_o> I even put in an amplifier and it worked well for awhile..
<Afze> of course, the cd is first boot device
<CloseYetFar> ron_o: run this  "ping -c 10 www.google.com" you should get a time around 19.7 ms
<CloseYetFar> Afze: go in to windows and tell me what you see on the ubuntu cd
<ron_o> 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9010ms
<ron_o> the first time I lost my connection, and then it came back immediately.
<CloseYetFar> damn 9010 is a long time
<ron_o> so the first ping, it said unkonwn host.
<ron_o> it is.
<CloseYetFar> i get like 19
<ron_o> I know.
<CloseYetFar> run that same command but on your router
<CloseYetFar> like "ping -c 10 (router ip here)"
<CloseYetFar> you have to ping around your network and find exactly where the slow down is
<CloseYetFar> you may also want to switch your UDP wires to STP or Sheilded Twisted Pair
<Afze> the cd doesnt even appear when i put it on windows
<CloseYetFar> STP blocks interference
<CloseYetFar> Afze: you cant even see any files on the CD?
<Afze> nope
<CloseYetFar> well thats why its not booting
<CloseYetFar> it never even made it to the kernel
<CloseYetFar> you have to reburn the CD
<CloseYetFar> its not burning right
<CloseYetFar> you downloaded a .iso?
<Afze> but i installed that same cd on this laptop
<Afze> i just cant get it on the other laptop that im trying
<CloseYetFar> ohh, is it a really old computer?
<Afze> yes, the xubuntu 9.04 Desktop i386 iso
<CloseYetFar> ok
<Afze> it is
<Afze> but it does recognize mandriva
<CloseYetFar> does the cd_rom support cd-r's?
<Afze> an old mandriva cd that i have
<CloseYetFar> since its an old computer, sometimes they can not read all cd-r's
<Afze> it supports dvd reading but not burning...  and cd read & burn
<Afze> hmmm
<CloseYetFar> hmm ok
<Afze> to tell you the truth i burned the xubuntu iso on a dvd cause i didnt had a blank cd...
<CloseYetFar> if windows is not seeing any of the files, you will not be able to boot off it
<Afze> im gonna try burning it on a cd...  you think that could be it?
<Afze> hmmmm
<CloseYetFar> try with a different kind of cd-r
<CloseYetFar> if you have others
<CloseYetFar> but not with a cd-rw, they have lots of problems
<CloseYetFar> yea try with a different cd-r
<Afze> ok, i never use those anyways
<CloseYetFar> when you put the ubuntu disk in windows i think it auto runs a intro web page
<Afze> ok, so you dont think the kernel being too new could be the problem...  or is it the contrary?
<CloseYetFar> so you should be able to explore the files on that disk with windows
<Afze> yes, it does on other pcs
<Afze> yeah
<CloseYetFar> no it looks to me like a hardware problems
<CloseYetFar> your cd-rom does not want to read the disk, thats all
<CloseYetFar> i have seen this before in older comps
<Afze> but its not a cdrom drive problem... i change the drive on the old laptop for the one on this laptop and the same thing happened
<CloseYetFar> hmm....
<CloseYetFar> do you have any external usb cd-rom drives?
<Afze> nope
<CloseYetFar> does the old laptop support booting from usb? like do a usb flash drive install
<CloseYetFar> i would first try to reburn it on a different cd-r
<CloseYetFar> just to see what happens
<Afze> i tried to do that... but i could get the usb working for it... do you know a good tutorial for that...   im sucha newbie i could handle the one on the ubuntu documentation
<CloseYetFar> try to reburn the cd-r with the alternate installation.
<CloseYetFar> like this one xubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Afze> hmm didnt know that
<Afze> ok cool ill do it
<Afze> thanks
<CloseYetFar> hope it works lol
<CloseYetFar> np
<pteague> i'm thinking of setting up a directory to store my wallpaper, *.desktop files, & various icons in... any suggestions as to whether i should put it in ~/.local or ~/.config ?  i'll softlink them to where ever they end up needing to be later, just wanting a single spot for the various WMs i use
<Afze> haha thanks
<pteague> pwd
<CloseYetFar> pteague i would just create a new dir like ~/.wms and use that
<ubuntu_> Hi everyone
<ubuntu_> I am having problems with my xubuntu internet connection can someone help me?
<ubuntu_> no one here?
<forces> what kind of problem?
<ubuntu_> well it's a belking usb dongle
<ubuntu_> it's being recognized when i type lsusb
<ubuntu_> i was wondering if i could install a driver through ndiswrapper?
<lelik67> looking for gui for openvpn client on xubuntu. Any suggestions?
<trece8> hi
<trece8> c
<trece8> i have installed xubuntu 9.04 and the linux-rt (the realtime kernel), and it doesn't work
<trece8> i can log in graphically, then it shows the mouse but not the menus
<trece8> i'm using ircii in a terminal, so it's really hard... i appreciate any help
<trece8> can you read me?
<MTec007> is there a way to properly remove applications that dont appear in add/remove?
<forces> apt-get remove package
<forces> as root
<genii> Depends on how they were installed
<genii> if you did the ./configure make makeinstall method.... try make clean on it
<MTec007> thank you both :)
<Carlis> hi
<Carlis> who can help me ?
<Carlis> anybody here ?
<Carlis> nobody answer here
<Carlis> who can help me ?
<Spen12> Can somebody help me, I am getting all kinds of errors in gparted
<meatcar> Carlis, what do you need help with?
<meatcar> Spen12, what are your errors?
<Spen12> last one said cannot complete partition is mounted. It is mounting by itself over and over. It won;t stay unmounted
<meatcar> what are you partitioning?
<meatcar> are you partitioning your system while youre running it, Spen12 ?
<Carlis> When i begin to install xubuntu, I receive the error ubuquity program has closed expectedly
<Spen12> my hard drive that has been partitioned before and it worked fine
<Spen12> no I'm in live mode right now
<Carlis> meatcar can u help me with that error ?
<meatcar> checking google.
<Carlis> ok
<meatcar> Carlis, at what point does it crash? have you tried alternate install? etc.
<Spen12> latest error was divice does not exist
<Spen12> device*
<Carlis> I insert the flash memory and restart the pc
<Spen12> it has been running weird anyway, I have a 200GB hdd and it was saying 530TB so not sure what's going on
<Carlis> in the desktop, I choose the install icon
<Carlis> and I receive the error of ubiquity
<Guest33692> hello,
<Guest33692> anyone know how to  set up a printer on xfce
<Spen12> nope :)
<Carlis> can u help me meatcar ?
<Spen12> I actually never use xubu I just need a partition editor
<Carlis> how can i fix the error with ubiquity ?
<meatcar> Spen12, heh, heh. I dont think i can help you there... try google. theyre magic sometimes. jsut get the model of the harddrive.
<Spen12> you know anything other than osx that can create a hfs+ partition?
<Carlis> meatcar can u help me ?
<princedugan> the cups package is broken after upgrade to jaunty, it won't go away, i can't add or remove anything now <http://pastebin.com/d4aaf4e49>
<meatcar> sorry my had to reset the router. junky thing.
<princedugan> Spen12, I seem to recall that hfs+ is an option in most partition editors for Linux. parted, qtparted, gparted
<meatcar> carlis, can you please answer my q again.
<Spen12> it will read it but it cant create it in gparted
<Carlis> ok
<Spen12> I haven't used one that allows you to create it
<Carlis> when i begin tgo install xubuntu in the pc I receive the error about ubiquity has closed
<Spen12> anybody know one for sure that works? Don't wanna get others to have them not work
<Carlis> noboyd can help me ?
<zoredache> !ask | Carlis
<ubottu> Carlis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Spen12> can somebody verify that qtparted can create hfs+?
<Carlis> ok
<zoredache> I see you are trying to do an install and having problems?  You might try the checking yoru disk, or trying the alternate cd for doing the install
<zoredache> Spen12: you probably can create the partition, but I wouldn't be to sure about actually being able to create the fileystem...
<Carlis> I am trying to install it through the flash memory
<meatcar> a usb key?
<Spen12> I used apt-get for qtparted and can't find it. where should it be?
<Carlis> Flash memory
<meatcar> kde repo probebly
<Spen12> it should be installed but I can't find the program
<Carlis> ok
<meatcar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<meatcar> ^^^ Carlis
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> Thanks meatcar
<Spen12> why can't I find qtparted? Any other parted's? I need to try others
<meatcar> Carlis, http://www.jonlee.ca/installing-xubuntu-without-a-cd-drive-the-weekend-project-continued/
<meatcar> Spen12, qparted shouldnt differ from gparted exept for the interface.
<Spen12> figures, any other I can try though?
<meatcar> It should also be in the KDE repositories, i'd believe. I might be wrong about that.
<Spen12> that are actually different
<meatcar> you wish to format to hsf+?
<Spen12> yes
<Spen12> OSX disk utility sucks and I need hfs+ for the install
<meatcar> are you installing on a mac box?
<Spen12> why does that matter?
<meatcar> because if you are attempting to dualboot OSX and linux ,you might need to read some of the tutorials for that first. however, if you are setting up a macfileserver, i'd forst set up linux as ext3, and then hfs+ as a separate partition, which we can configure after xfce is going strong.
<Spen12> well I have a working XP partition and I can't get the drive working right for a mac one
<meatcar> Spen12, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4208841&postcount=2
<meatcar> ooooh, thats danger country. youre better off backing up your xp partition, wiping the drive, installing osx, setting up boot camp, then setting up xp.
<Spen12> it is saying device doesn't exist/still mounted/location not found when it gets to the part where it should create the filesystem
<meatcar> is your hardware config supported by hackintosh? I get the drift you arent sitting in front of a mac.
<Spen12> now when it says vfat what exactly does it mean?
<meatcar> sorry, i meant OS x86. or whatever they call it
<pteague> vfat is fat16, fat32, etc i believe
<princedugan> something I've done before is making a dd image of the XP rive then converting it to a virtualbox image. I can't recall the details but I remeber I wouldn't want to do it again, **** windows, it is too much evil to deal with
<Spen12> OSx86/Hackintosh/pirate OSX I don't care, but yes that is right. It boots everything w/o errors when it is set to check for them
<Spen12> it should work it just says error when it is told to run first aid or erase the drive
<meatcar> then you want to back up windows, and proceede mac 1st. its is impossible to format to hfs+ from anything non osx, from what i've read.
<Spen12> says fs error. could be related to not having 1024 cylinders, I have read there is something about that, that's necessary on some and not others
<meatcar> http://locoteam.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425154   <<<< exact same problem as yours, i believe.
<meatcar> bacicaly, use a partition editor to clean all your partitions off.
<meatcar> then install osx.
<Spen12> how would I create a backup of my 2 XP copies to have 2 fresh hard drives? One is almost full (40GB) and other has about 30/40GB used (200GB drive)
<Spen12> no other drives atm
<Spen12> apparently that page served some use after all. System Rescue CD has hfs+ support. I can create it there
<Spen12> thanks
<meatcar> lol. no problem.
<Spen12> I'll try that and see if it works w/o removing XP
<princedugan> Spen12: you might also consider installing ubuntu then having OSX and XP as virtual guests. ubuntu plays nicer with existing partitions than XP and OSX
<princedugan> oo, missed him
<meatcar> he'll be back, maybe.
<meatcar> try MemoServ.
<pteague> how do i remove applications from the xfce menu?
<meatcar> pteague, uninstall them from synaptic, or edit /etc/xdg/xubuntu/menus            thats where mine is....
<princedugan> pteague: just from the menu you mean (still have them installed?)
<pteague> just from the menu...
<pteague> meatcar: is there a way to copy that to ~/ & modify it there?
<meatcar> i dont actually know this stuff. try poking around /etc/xdg/menus/ they seem pretty universal. they are the default values, that I believe are auto generated, so you have the mostrecent version availble for editing.
<meatcar> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/12/manually-edit-the-xfce-menu/     pteague
<pteague> ah, great, thanks :)
<meatcar> word of warning, this is a 2006 article. the flie path mentioned there is not availbe for me
<pteague> i think i'll copy /etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu to ~/.config/menus/xfce-applications.menu as there are several other menus in there
<meatcar> also, try xfce4-menueditor
<pteague> hmm... that's not available & i even tried xfce-menueditor, xfce4?-menuedit
<meatcar> yea, i realized that. they changed quite a bit up with 9.04
<slvmchn> hi guys - so i have xubuntu 8.10 and for some reason the 3d performance is real lacklustre - on a prior desktop my ubuntu performance was on par with or better than windows 3d performance on the same hardware, so i'm wondering if maybe it's just the graphics drivers aren't too great? it's an intel 965g with x3100 onboard graphics
<slvmchn> i don't even know if this is exactly an ubuntu related issue, i just figured i'd start in here since this is what i'm using
<slvmchn> would upgrading to 9.04 make a difference at all?
<meatcar> slvmchn, what you are looking for are users with similar experience. I recomend google as a method to solve your problem. I can say nontheless that upgraing may help. search for whether there was an update for your driver for 9.04 / the kernel.
<xarcade> hi, i have a problem with system-config-kickstart, in the Package Selection page there's no packages are available for selection, how can i fix this ?
<slvmchn> ok meatcar, will do... i realize it's a pretty specific problem that nobody would probably know about unless they had the same hardware... but thanks for your time :-D
<slvmchn> hmm wierd, i found a post on ubuntu forums by someone with same chipset/gpu and they said 8.04 they didn't have the problem... i guess i'll try upgrading, hopefully that fixes it...
<deekayen> anyone have an idea why my desktop background is showing random images jumbled together from ram instead of my background image?
<deekayen> i rebooted from MacOS to Xubuntu
<deekayen> and it's just showing random images that are hanging around in RAM
<deekayen> http://www.flickr.com/photos/deekayen/3492660523/ is a screenshot
<deekayen> i've tried setting different background images, solid color, and running xfdesktop --reload
<deekayen> nothing changes on the screen
<deekayen> I'm not even sure where to start putting blame - Xorg, Xfce, or Nvidia
<deekayen> i guess I can't see my desktop icons either
<deekayen> of course I'm not excited about the thought of whacking .config/xfce4
<deekayen> so I whacked ~/.config/xfce4/desktop and that didn't fix it...
<deekayen> ok... I whacked the entire ~/.config/xfce4 dir and it still didn't fix
<deekayen> what else can I try
<deekayen> hmm... I'm thinking this is twinview
<firestorm> hello  boys
<firestorm> i have some problem setting event sounds in 9.04. How i can change login and logout song?
<pep> firestorm, applications - system - login window
<pep> it's in the accessibility tab
<firestorm> thanks pep! it's works!
<pep> np
<pteague> anybody know what program is run when you do settings -> preferred applications ?
<daurnimator> hey all
<daurnimator> just upgraded my desktop to 9.04
<daurnimator> and it doesn't boot anymore
<daurnimator> well, it boots, just doesn't bring up the desktop
<daurnimator> said something about not finding an exec file for xfce4, then something about not finding gnome failsafe, so it starts xterm failsafe, and gives me a terminal
<pep> pteague:  exo-preferred-applications
<R1cochet> pteague: i would imagin the app u select
<pteague> pep: ty
<pep> pteague:  when you click on "help", this comes up: file:///usr/share/xfce4/doc/C/exo-preferred-applications.html
<pteague> ah
<pep> always a good tip to click help ;)
<pteague> i'm used to running kde & help isn't usually that helpful ;)
<pep> :)
<pep> daurnimator:  Have you googled your error message?
<daurnimator> no
<pep> try it out, works wonders ;)
<pep> let out the variables though
<R1cochet> doesnt it tho pep
<pep>  like IDs or your username and stuff like that
<R1cochet> i cant tell u how many times ive had to say that to my roommate
<daurnimator> ah, well, I ran xfce4-session in the xterm, and everything came up
<daurnimator> but, why didn't it do it itself/
<pep> did this only happen once? or on every startup?
<daurnimator> well, just upgraded
<daurnimator> haven't tried restarting again
<pep> maybe it was just a single-time bug
<daurnimator> well, rebooting noww
<daurnimator> same error
<daurnimator> "No Exec line in the session file: xfce4. Running the GNOME failsafe session instead."
<daurnimator> when I click ok to that: "Could not find the GNOME installation, will try running the 'Failsafe xterm' session."
<daurnimator> maybe this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-utils/+bug/354204
<pep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7180510
<pep> you seem to have found the correct bug
<ruadh> Hi all
<LukaszJ> Hello all
<LukaszJ> One question: I wonder if Xubuntu Jaunty has the same bunch of new features as the Ubuntu one. Asking that, because, I can't really see the notification tooltips.
<LukaszJ> I've heard There are integrated into the system now, at least on Ubuntu they are.
<SiDi> hi
<Slonkie> Hello SiDi !
<SiDi> Heya Slonkie :)
<rakudave> i have a problem with gwibber, it freezes every time it updates it's feed... does anyone know a fix?
 * SiDi doesn't.
<rakudave> shame... gwibber works fine on ubuntu, but on the (older) xubuntu machine, it just won't
<SiDi> !gwibber
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gwibber
<SiDi> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<rakudave> lol
<SiDi> !info gwibber
<ubottu> gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source microblogging client for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 185 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<SiDi> aah, for gnome
<SiDi> what xubuntu version ?
<rakudave> yeah I know, but it's the best one out thee... I'll just have to find another one then...
<rakudave> jaunty
<SiDi> Run it in console please
<SiDi> and make it crash
<SiDi> and paste the output at paste.ubuntu.com
<LukaszJ> Sorry guys. Do you know anything on that notification system on Xubuntu? Is it a typical GNOME feature, thus Xubuntu didn't include it in the newest release?
<SiDi> LukaszJ: actually we lacked time for testing it
<SiDi> you can either install xfce4-notifyd or notify-osd from now on
<SiDi> they're both "stable"
<SiDi> i'm using notify-osd here and i'm very happy with it
<LukaszJ> Thank you Sidi
 * SiDi downloads gwibber. Will take ages.
<cougarten> good to know :)
<SiDi> oh btw, we need testers and feedback :p
<SiDi> so chose one (notify-osd or xfce4-notifyd) use it extensively
<rakudave> SiDi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162727/ - It throws an exception... no wonder it freezes ^^
<LukaszJ> I wasn't sure if it was included by default or just external install
<SiDi> and please drop an email on the xubuntu mailing lists
<LukaszJ> SiDi: You got it
<SiDi> LukaszJ: Cody didnt want to include it because we didn't have much time for testing
<LukaszJ> Ah...ok
<SiDi> We need feedback (ie. does it lag / crash, are there missing features ?)
<LukaszJ> I'm going to do some testing on it then
<SiDi> I'll work on notify-osd as soon as I have the time. For instance we don't have the volume notifications at the moment.
<LukaszJ> Thanks again
<cougarten> you need testing on everything?
<SiDi> we need user feedback on the notification servers
<SiDi> tell us which you prefer so we dont include the other one :P
<LukaszJ> Ok
<cougarten> xfce4-notifyd or notify-osd?
<SiDi> Yeh
<cougarten> k
<SiDi> xfce4-notifyd is very new though
 * SiDi configures gwibber with his facebook account !
<SiDi> rakudave: did you google this error / check launchpad for known bugs by the way ?
<cougarten> I installed Ubuntu through Wubi or something (I think it still boots off the stick but uses grub, because I wasn't able to make it boot from USB before). Do I have to reinstall it with the Xubuntu Wubi? Well guess I'll just check if it takes the Xubuntu and alse reinstall...
<rakudave> SiDi: I did, but to no avail...
<cougarten> is there a comparison between Ubuntu and Xubuntu somewhere?
<SiDi> cougarten: you can install xubuntu with one command line ;)
<SiDi> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<SiDi> if i had to compare, i'd say xubuntu is (much) faster and more responsive, but ubuntu has a few more features (for the moment :p)
<cougarten> and it uninstalls the ubuntu desktop than? great
<rakudave> cougarten: no, you can run them along side
<SiDi> rakudave: i suggest you report a bug on launchpad with the trace
<rakudave> SiDi: ok I'll do that, thanks for taking the time
<SiDi> cougarten: it doesnt remove the other one
<SiDi> you'll have both, and you'll be able to switch at the login screen
<cougarten> rakudave: so I just change the startup apps?
<SiDi> with the 'session' button
<cougarten> ah
<LukaszJ> If I install notify-osd and xfce4-notifyd all together, wouldn't they conflict?
<SiDi> They will
<SiDi> only install one at a time
<SiDi> it'll also remove notification-daemon that is installed by default
<LukaszJ> If I'm allowed to ask one more thing
<SiDi> you're not
<SiDi> :P
<LukaszJ> Are they universal for all the xubuntu apps, except the volume manager?
<SiDi> What do you mean ?
<LukaszJ> I'm wondering if they will work for all the apps, so I don't have to install any 3rd plugins?
<SiDi> It'll work the same as now
<SiDi> Some apps send notifications, some don't
<LukaszJ> True. So, they will work for the ones that do, right?
<SiDi> Yeh
<SiDi> for instance pidgin / exaile / emesene's libnotify plugins will work the same way
<SiDi> (anyways most apps have been patched to have a better behaviour with notify-osd)
<LukaszJ> Ok
<LukaszJ> last question: Is a restart or logout necessary to make them work after the install?
<LukaszJ> Sorry if that was basic
<SiDi> its not :)
<SiDi> type killall notification-daemon && notify-osd & exit in a console
<SiDi> then open another one and type : notify-osd -i notification-message-email Hello "A kitten has sent you an email"
<SiDi> notify-send for the second command * :P
<thaihoa> hello
<thaihoa> some one can help me, plz.
<SiDi> hi
<SiDi> tell us your problem and we might be able to
<thaihoa> hello SiDi
<thaihoa> I need some information about terminal
<thaihoa> I'm a new guy in Linux
<SiDi> Tell me ;)
<thaihoa> and my pc can't play mp3
<SiDi> Alright
<thaihoa> it request Codec
<SiDi> you're under Xubuntu, right ?
<thaihoa> yes
<SiDi> Ok, we're going to install all the codecs you should ever need then
<SiDi> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<SiDi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<SiDi> See here thaihoa
<thaihoa> thanks, I'm doing.
<thaihoa> ok
<SiDi> we'll need you to add a source of software. Medibuntu is used to put all the things (like codecs) that are not legal in every country (because they are copyrighted, etc)
<thaihoa> so, how about Listen Music Player that is included in Xunbuntu
<SiDi> the players can play free formats by default
<thaihoa> I like its interface
<SiDi> but mp3 is copyrighted, we can't ship it by default
<thaihoa> oh
<thaihoa> i see
<SiDi> did you add medibuntu to your repository as explained on the link above ?
<thaihoa> so, I have too add another program
<thaihoa> yes, i did
<thaihoa> but, that web get me many program
<SiDi> Ok
<thaihoa> which of them should i choose
<thaihoa> Mplayer or Xine?
<SiDi> these are different players
<SiDi> thaihoa: drop the players for now. We're installing codecs, not players ;)
<R1cochet> y not use totem?
<R1cochet> w/ xine backend
<thaihoa> oh, i see
<thaihoa> a question more
<R1cochet> i use totem for all movies w/ xine backend
<SiDi> thaihoa: if you added the repository as stated on that web page above, now type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras"
<thaihoa> I'm using Nettop Acer aspire one too. And it use Linux Linpus base on Ferdora 8
<thaihoa> Mplayer or Xine is better?
<SiDi> Dunno.
<SiDi> Are you running Fedora or Xubuntu ? :/
<R1cochet> Laughing Out Loud
<thaihoa> now, I'm using PC under Xubuntu
<SiDi> Okey :P
<thaihoa> so, thank SiDi a lot.
<SiDi> thaihoa: if you added the repository as stated on that web page above, now type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras"
<SiDi> do this then
<SiDi> it'll install all the codecs
<SiDi> and then your player should work ok
<SiDi> I'm overlagging
<thaihoa> wow, I don't sure I know clearly about my Xubuntu release. How to know that? Plz
<R1cochet> i prefer totem because i like the gui more. i dont like that the controls for mplayer are in a seperate dialog than the video playback itself. i like to be in full screen mode w/ controls
<SiDi> thaihoa: lsb_release -a ?
<SiDi> R1cochet: +1
<SiDi> vlc and mplayer's gui are the antithesis of ergonomy
<R1cochet> adversly u can look in system monitor
<thaihoa> I've just typed the line above and it tell me Jaunty
<SiDi> 9.04 then :p
 * SiDi goes take a shower !
<thaihoa> but some error happen
<R1cochet> what error
<R1cochet> if i want to upgrabe libxine, can i just dl the .deb and install on top of old? or do i need to remove old version first?
<SiDi> install ontop is ok
<R1cochet> thank you
<SiDi> ~O>
<LukaszJ1> Hello
<LukaszJ1> How can I edit some the xfce4 menu?
<SiDi> hey*
<LukaszJ1> SiDi: BTW, I installed "osd-notify" and it wouldn't work with pidgin
<LukaszJ1> Same for the "xfce4-notifyd".
<LukaszJ1> Pidgin still uses libnotify, so I disabled it but it didn't make any change.
<SiDi> Pidgin uses libnotify, and notify-osd is a libnotify server
<SiDi> reenable your libnotify plugin
<LukaszJ1> Ok
<LukaszJ1> So, now I see there are basically the same. right?
<LukaszJ1> What about "xfce-notify". Does it callaborate with Pidgin?
<SiDi> They dont "collaborate" with apps
<SiDi> There is a notification library : libnotify
<LukaszJ1> Got you
<SiDi> xfce4-notifyd / notify-osd / notification-daemon / notify-sharp are servers that are used to show notifications
<SiDi> according to this lib
<SiDi> and the applications use methods of this library in order to popup notifications
<SiDi> (but all the servers dont have the same features ;) )
<SiDi> you can use the notify-send command to spawn notifications from console
<SiDi> Damn
<SiDi> no more sound on the pc :D
<LukaszJ1> :)
<LukaszJ1> Happens ;)
<Xcell> How to enable cube?... have compize and settings already loaded.
<LukaszJ1> Sorry if it's out of topic, but I need to add some lines to an executable in Xfce menu so it starts with this given parameter. Easiest way to do that?
<LukaszJ1> Xcell: IMO; Install some compiz settings manager
<Xcell> already have..and cube is enabled
<LukaszJ1> Xcell: There is one, in the repositories
<LukaszJ1> Xcell: Have a key binded somethere?
<Xcell> ya.. i have to use the k/b to make it flip...but it reverts to 2 work stations
<Xcell> ill work on it...ive used ubuntu for 3 years now... this xubuntu is weird stuff...have a good day
<SiDi> LukaszJ1: copy /usr/share/applications/youapp.desktop
<SiDi> to .local/share/applications
<SiDi> and customize the exec/tryexec lines
<LukaszJ1> Xcell: You can set the workastation number in the settings manager
<Xcell> I have... but it keeps going back to 2  from setting it to 4
<LukaszJ1> Yes, happened to me too.
<Xcell> maybe i need to re-install..brb
<LukaszJ1> SiDi: Sorry, I didn't get it
<LukaszJ1> SiDi: Can you please explain it to me step by step?
<SiDi> Lets say you wanna modify foo.desktop (for the app foo)
<LukaszJ1> Ok
<SiDi> cp /usr/share/applications/foo.desktop ~/.local/share/applications/foo.desktop && mousepad ~/.local/share/applications/foo.desktop
<SiDi> and then you can modify it
<LukaszJ1> Ah..guess I got you: You want me to create a normaql launcher on Desktop?
<SiDi> no :P
<SiDi> the .desktop files are  launchers
<LukaszJ1> Right
<SiDi> if you want to modify one (thats what you wanna do, right ?), then copy it to .local and then modify it
<LukaszJ1> But, my app is in usr/bin
<LukaszJ1> Sorry about being dumb, but I still don't get it all :)
<SiDi> you cant modify the executable
<SiDi> you wanna doo "foo -parameter" instead of "foo" right ?
<LukaszJ1> I need to edit the Skype command, to make it start wit an additional parameter by default
<SiDi> then modify the skype launcher
<SiDi> add your parameter to the launcher
<SiDi> :P
<LukaszJ1> Guess now it's clearer :)
<LukaszJ1> Let me try
<J_Litewski> i'm a proud Guinea Pig Grandparent!
 * LukaszJ1 is still learning Linux
<SiDi> J_Litewski: congratulations
<J_Litewski> ty
<J_Litewski> she was pregnant for bloody ages
<J_Litewski> over 2 months
<SiDi> Oo
<SiDi>   9877B/s 48min 57s
<SiDi> :'( :'(
<Besogon> what is mean when I had done make and I have string like: Not rule for build wlc_led.o???
<LukaszJ1> SiDi: Sorry once again: Can you give me any hint on how to modify the launcher?
<SiDi> Modify the Exec and Try Exec lines
<SiDi> im not sure myself how it works so i cant help you much more :p
<Besogon> ?
<SiDi> i usually write shell scripts and i put them randomly on my pc: D
<LukaszJ1> ehat is "exac"?
<LukaszJ1> great :)
<SiDi> exec / tryexec lines
<SiDi> Besogon: depends on what you're compiling obviously
<Besogon> SiDi, I have to compiling driver for Wireless LAN PCI Adapter.
<Besogon> SiDi, What is CROSS_COMPILE variable?
<SiDi> How would i know ? :/
<Besogon> SiDi, So do I. Bad HowTo
<Lusule> hi there, i'm thinking of upgrading to jaunty from intrepid.  I usually use the aptitude package manager to manage installs, so I'm trying to find out how I use it to do the upgrade as well, rather than mix package managers.  Am I correct in thinking I go through /etc/apt/sources.list changing 'Intrepid' for 'Jaunty' then do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade ?
<LukaszJ1> I guess it's "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" no, "full-upgrade".
<SiDi> update upgrade, then change the intrepid to jaunty
<Lusule> full-upgrade is how i do normal upgrades
<SiDi> then dist-upgrade
<SiDi> then update * then dist-upgrade sorry
<Lusule> and aptitude --help doesn't list dist-upgrade
<SiDi> its there
<SiDi> auto completion said so
<Lusule> okay thanks
<Lusule> so assuming my intrepid is 100% up to date, now i change sources to jaunty
<Lusule> thanks
<swoody> hey all :)
<swoody> so is xfce really lower on CPU usage than Gnome and KDE, or is more of a memory/graphics thing?
<SiDi> Much lower RAM i'd say
<SiDi> and also, since its shipped without compiz, less gpu trouble with default install
<SiDi> And its also lighter for the cpu of course :)
<cougarten> hi, why do my internal vomlume not show up anywhere (I can mount them with nautilus and they show up there too)
<SiDi> nautilus and xubuntu ? huh :o
<SiDi> you mean they dont show on the desktop or in thunar ?
<cougarten> yes, just checked with natilus if it's a system wide problem or a xubuntu one
<SiDi> Well, im not sure but i think nautilus/thunar both use gvfs to mount the drivers
<Josep23912> hi, im haing some problems with xubuntu, installed it in a vm
<SiDi> drives *
<Josep23912> and i get no sound
<Josep23912> i did use the ubuntu dvd, and then apt-get intalled 'xubuntu-desktop'
<SiDi> Josep23912: host and vm ?
<Josep23912> ive checked gstreamer is installed, so is alsa
<Josep23912> sound works fine on the host
<Josep23912> just inside the vm
<Josep23912> im having troubles
<SiDi> cougarten: i'd recommand you to add your drives to /etc/fstab
<cougarten> mounted drives show up in thunar aswell, but how to mount them easily?
<SiDi> cougarten: this way you'll never have to bother with automount of internal HDDs
<cougarten> SiDi, yea, thought about that too
<Josep23912> nothing shows up in /dev/dsp8
<Josep23912> nothing shows up in /dev/dsp*
<SiDi> Josep23912: what is your host / what is your  vm ?
<Josep23912> it's a macosx host, using vmware fusion
<SiDi> cougarten: they show up in thunar but dont mount when you click them ? I'm not getting the problem, excuse-me
<Josep23912> ubuntu with gnome worked fine
<Josep23912> so i'm kind of at a loss, why xubuntu won't :S
<SiDi> Josep23912: open a console please
<SiDi> and type ps aux | grep pulse
<Josep23912> already open :)
<SiDi> tell me if you have something (apart froma line ending by grep pulse)
<Josep23912> root@ubuntuvm:/home/ubuntuvm# ps aux | grep pulse
<Josep23912> root      4432  0.0  0.1   7524   900 pts/0    S+   02:43   0:00 grep puls
<SiDi> ok
<Josep23912> no, it's not running
<SiDi> open xfce4-mixer now please
<Josep23912> that's just the grep commands :(
<Josep23912> GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices. Some sound system specific GStreamer packages may be missing. It may also be a permissions problem.
<SiDi> :D
<Josep23912> im wondering maybe what i didn't install
<Josep23912> sounds like a simple package
<Josep23912> i havn
<Josep23912> 't got for some reason
<Josep23912> ive got the good plugins too btw
<Josep23912> for gstreamer installed
<SiDi> install gstreamer alsa package :)
<SiDi> i think its because you had an ubuntu install
<SiDi> they use pulseaudio now
<SiDi> are you using jaunty btw ?
<Josep23912> yes i am
<Josep23912> gstreamer0.10-alsa is already installed
<SiDi> plugins-base and plugins-bad too ?
<SiDi> otherwise, try to "sudo apt-get instal xubuntu-restricted-extras"
<SiDi> or "sudo apt-get build-dep xfce4-mixer"
<Josep23912> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, installed... gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad also installed
<Josep23912> okay
<Josep23912> apt-get build-dep xfce4-mixer wants to install a bunch of X dependencies
<Josep23912> ah and libgstreamer wtf
<Josep23912> that wasn't installed hahaha
<Josep23912> wait no
<Josep23912> they are dev packages
<Josep23912> libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libgtk2.0-dev
<SiDi> :P
<SiDi> ah damn
<Josep23912> i would have thought that wont fix it
<SiDi> it wont :X
<SiDi> dev packages are headers for compiling
<SiDi> reinstall xfce4-mixer, it should also reinstall the deps
<Josep23912> http://rafb.net/p/9uSIUM42.html SiDi
<Josep23912> those are the deps
<Josep23912> no loss i suppose
<SiDi> these are all dev files
<SiDi> build-dep wasnt the good command ^^
<Josep23912> this sounds better:
<Josep23912> http://rafb.net/p/rNhPk446.html
<SiDi> got sound now ?
<Josep23912> im going to try
<Josep23912> that
<SiDi> either, reinstall xfce4-mixer and it should get its deps
<Josep23912> okay
<cougarten> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<cougarten> thats my floppy drive, right?
<Josep23912> yep
<SiDi> Yeh
<Josep23912> who has floppy drives these days lolz
<cougarten> how to prevent it from automounting? just outcomment it with #?
<SiDi> the bios thinks he has one :D
<SiDi> cougarten: yes
<Josep23912> lol that is strange :P
<cougarten> Josep23912, PCs who need to run xubuntu to be somehow usable
<Josep23912> i like xubuntu cos its faster than gnome and kde
<Josep23912> good for a vm :)
<Josep23912> but so would openbox be
<SiDi> yeh but openbox is less userfriendly :D
<Josep23912> ppft i dont need friendly
<Josep23912> i pretty much only use it to fap
<Josep23912> jk
<Josep23912> nah it's handy for building packages for ubuntu
<Josep23912> and most of the time im in console
<cougarten> what <type>  and <options> do I have to set for my internal drives in fstab?
<SiDi> cougarten: type is the filesystem
<cougarten> okey, type is ntfs / fat23
<SiDi> ext3/vfat/ntfs/ext4
<cougarten> vfat, good
<SiDi> and for the options, auto,rw,user,async if i'm not wrong
<SiDi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/162989/
<SiDi> i also have some ext4 parts but still unused ^^
<cougarten> whats <dump>  and <pass> ?
<SiDi> dunno
<SiDi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cougarten> okey, thanks
<cougarten> pass is the check at boot
<Josep23912> xtmnx:( SiDi still no sound
<Josep23912> ubuntuvm@ubuntuvm:~$ alsamixer
<Josep23912> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Josep23912> hmm
<Josep23912> just says null output
<Josep23912> there's no outputs
<Josep23912> it thinks
<SiDi> try alsaconf
<SiDi> it sounds like it doesnt recognise the card sound :/
<SiDi> but why xubuntu and not ubuntu ? :[
<Josep23912> mm not installed, do i need to install alsa-tools
<Josep23912> i duno
<SiDi> alsa-utils
<Josep23912> already installed
<Josep23912> still no alsaconf
<Josep23912> binary
<Balrog_> Hi
<SiDi> type alsaconf Josep23912
<SiDi> it should tell you the name of the package
<SiDi> hi Balrog_
<Balrog_> I just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.02 and the system won't boot now with kernel 2.8.11
<Josep23912> https://bugs.launchpad.net/alsa-utils/+bug/29597
<Balrog_> 2.6.28.11 *
 * SiDi hides ! :x
<Balrog_> boots fine with 2.6.27-x
<Balrog_> what could be going on?
<SiDi> Balrog_: your hardware not recognised anymore :) is it a very old pc ,
<Balrog_> (it just freezes in the boot screen) ... this is a 500MHz Compaq Armada P |||
<Besogon> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-9  linux-headers-2.6.27-9-genericDoes it mean that I have 2 kernel-headers?
<Balrog_> so I need to use 2.6.27, or do I need to get a special kernel?
<SiDi> Balrog_: the new kernel might be missing modules needed by your pc. I suggest you try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-kernel and ask for help there
<Josep23912> hmm so without alsaconfig :(
<SiDi> Besogon: no it doesnt
<SiDi> Josep23912: i'm running out of ideas ^_^
<Josep23912> true,
<SiDi> Josep23912: lsmod ?
<Josep23912> im running out of ideas too
<SiDi> show me what modules you got at the moment
<Balrog_> SiDi: ?
<Besogon> SiDi, where is my kernel headers?
<Balrog_> ok
<SiDi> Besogon: I think its the -generic one
<Josep23912> http://rafb.net/p/bcDhK585.html
<Josep23912> is my lsmod
<Slonkie> Anybody know which packages i need to make compiz-fusion work?
<Besogon> SiDi, thanks. And one quastion else. /usr/lokal/src What for that dir?
<SiDi> Besogon: dunno
<SiDi> There is a file somewhere on the web
<SiDi> with explanations for every folder name
<SiDi> but i cant find it T_T
<Josep23912> SiDi: i just tried installing gnome
<Josep23912> it wants  gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps gstreamer0.10-schroedinger gstreamer0.10-tools
<Josep23912> so ill try installing them
<SiDi> okey
<SiDi> good idea
<J_Litewski> HA! got a menu bar :)
<SiDi> hey J_Litewski :p
<Besogon> SiDi, DUNNO. Do you think I know such word like dunno? Only lingvo has helped me. hm...
<J_Litewski> python is a hell of a lot easier without a GUI builder
<J_Litewski> it's like Java
<J_Litewski> but with killer bunnies and Holy Hand 'Nades
<SiDi> Besogon: it means "I don't know", sorry /X
<Besogon> SiDi, dont worry. I will remember that word
<pcfreak30> http://pastebin.com/m49b5794d
<pcfreak30> could someone look at that dmesg dump
<pcfreak30> my xubuntu is not loading normal
<pcfreak30> anyone
<SiDi> Not me :D
<SiDi> I don't understand dmesg dumps :/
<pcfreak30> well i need help, and it happened during a hybernate
<pcfreak30> now my bios gave a error, but booted
<pcfreak30> when i wen to recovery, gui loaded
<pcfreak30> weird
<Slonkie> Anybody know which packages i need to make compiz-fusion work?
<pcfreak30> cinda funny. xubuntu can hardly help anyone. ubuntu can help ppl, cause they are flooded with questions
<pcfreak30> can't
<SiDi> pcfreak30: we're helping for xfce specific issues.
<SiDi> I don't know anything about dmesg
<SiDi> the very technical questions find more answers on the forum
<SiDi> Slonkie: ^http://paste.ubuntu.com/163038/
<Slonkie> hmm thanks
<Josep23912> SiDi: imma try the kubuntu disk and see where it goes
<Josep23912> but for now im going to bed
<Slonkie> hmm i do you know where to configure compiz, SiDi ?
<SiDi> install compizconfig-settings-manager
<J_Litewski> hmmm... I can't get the menubar to stay in the correct window
<Slonkie> hmm after installing those compiz packages, am i suppose to enable it somewhere?
<SiDi> compiz --replace &
<Slonkie> Thanks.
<Slonkie> Does it automaticly work now, then?
<SiDi> What do you mean ?
<Slonkie> wow compiz is a little too fancy for me.
<SiDi> I didn't try it for a while :O
<Slonkie> Anyway it's just useless anyway
<Salix_> I use Xubuntu 8.04. Is it normal that the updater offers me to upgrade to 8.10 instead of 9.04?
<Slonkie> Yes, you have to upgrade to 8.10 and then upgrade to 9.04 :)
<SiDi> Yes Salix_
<Salix_> Ahm... so it's on purpose. Thanks.
<SiDi> Yeh
<SiDi> we cant maintain migration scripts for all versions
<Salix_> But LTS to LTS will be provided, won't it?
<SiDi> Yes
<Salix_> The next LTS will be in 2010 sometime, right?
<BSE> 9.10 should be LTS
<Balrog_> yeah, 10.04 I believe
<Balrog_> ahh ... so it's 9.10 ... that's better.
<BSE> Koala :)
<SiDi> 10.04 lts
<Salix_> I hesitate to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 (and to 9.04). Is there any good reason to consider doing it? I mean in general?
<R1cochet> a jackelope is cooler than a heron
<artistxe> yes. but Hardy is cooler than "Jaunty"
<SiDi> meh
<artistxe> What about Jazzy Jackelope . or even Juicy Jackelope. ?
<artistxe> for my problems it was more like Jerky or even Jokey
<artistxe> not at the fault of the OS . more like the idiots at ATI
<R1cochet> get nvidia next time
<R1cochet> their not canadian
<meatcar> does anyone know how i can write a script to execute a command in the terminal at startup?
<Lusule> hi guys, i just upgrade to jaunty.  I've been using bitlbee in IRSSI, but since I upgrade, I've got the error 'unable to connect to localhost port 6667: connection refused'  any ideas why?
<S0210> In "update manager" for the "check" button I receive the following message (partly hu, partly en):
<S0210> Sikertelen letöltés: http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release Unable to find expected entry web/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<S0210> Sikertelen letöltés: http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Rele... Unable to find expected entry web/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<S0210> Sikertelen letöltés: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Relea... Unable to find expected entry web/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<S0210> Néhány index fájl letöltése meghiúsult, ezeket mellőzöm vagy régi változatukat használom.
<S0210> I think the same stops me from upgrading to 8.10
<S0210> The exact message I get if I start upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 is following
<S0210> W:Sikertelen letöltés: http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<S0210> , W:Sikertelen letöltés: http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<S0210> , W:Sikertelen letöltés: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<S0210> , E:Néhány index fájl letöltése meghiúsult, ezeket mellőzöm vagy régi változatukat használom.
<S0210> Any idea?
<R1cochet> how come i can create an archive of a .iso file? i can for almost all other files i have
<R1cochet> cant*
<Slonkie> .iso is an archive
<R1cochet> ok
<Slonkie> :-P
<artistxe> :D
<R1cochet> then how can i compress it?
<R1cochet> rar it up
<artistxe> ???
<Slonkie> unpack the content and do whatever compressing you wan't to?
<R1cochet> i need to turn it into a .7z compressed file
<artistxe> _________________________
<artistxe> unpack it and 7zip it then
<R1cochet> i cant zip it as a .iso?
<artistxe> I do not think so. and why would you want to. ?
<R1cochet> so i can up it
<artistxe> it is already compressed.
<artistxe> I would guess it would be same size ( or even larger) if you tried to make it smaller
<R1cochet> damn it
<artistxe> R1cochet, what sort of image are you uploading anyway ?
<R1cochet> but u can rar iso files in windows and they are smaller
<R1cochet> a game
<artistxe> don't know about windows.
<artistxe> anyway. there is a package you can install that gives archiving abilities ( more of them) to Ubuntu
<florian_> hi there
<R1cochet> archive manager?
<R1cochet> i have that
<florian_> can anybody please see if he/she knows the solution for the following
<florian_> i've just changed from ubuntu to xubuntu but i don't find my other partitions to mount in thunar
<artistxe> R1cochet, do not have an iso here to test with ( my disks are in other local)  did you try renaming file and then doing ?
<florian_> usb stick is recognized however
<florian_> and mounted automatically
<Slonkie> You need to mount your other partitions.
<R1cochet> no i havent tried to rename it
<florian_> @slonkie and how to?
<R1cochet> will do but id rather not have to if i dont
<Hezy> Strange thing: after installing digiKam I found that Konqueror was also installed as a dependency. So far so good. But now I see that some of the programs (like AbiWord and Pidgin) started to use Konqueror to open their help, although Firefox is still set as the preferred web browser.
<Hezy> I asked about it in the ubuntu forum, but got no answer. so maybe someone here knows what's the problem
<avvay> Hezy, is xdg-open prefer konqueror too?
<lukinfore> lol
<pteague> is there an app of some sort that will detect what kind of media is in a file regardless of the extension?
#xubuntu 2009-05-03
<R1cochet> i think so
<R1cochet> look into this: mediainfo-gui_0.7.14-1
<pteague> ah, there we go... `file` was what i was looking for... geeze, is that easy or what? <.<  time to go find my duh hat
<pteague> although that wasn't the news i was hoping for...  mpeg adts, layer 2, v1...
<R1cochet> any1 use panda av for linux?
<SiDi> no
<SiDi> we use mice, here
<knome> R1cochet, maybe check the forums or #ubuntu as it's so quiet here.
<lukinfore> hm, is there .desktop file for mplayer somewhere in repos?
<lukinfore> I mean mplayer, not _g_mplayer
<sober_> hi everyone
<sober_> running xubuntu 9.04 here and having a problem it seems that my resolution setting is not being saved after a restart
<sober_> any help would be appreciated
<R1cochet> is there a different program i can use to enable multiple desktops beside using nvidias X server settings manager?
<CuriosTiger> Hi all. Xubuntu lets me set my resolution to 1920x1200 just fine, but when I log out it reverts to 800x600 -- both in gde and when I log back into my xfce session. Any idea how I can remedy this?
<CuriosTiger> This is on a fresh install of Xubuntu 9.04, but it's running in a vmware virtual machine if that matters.
<keb> CuriosTiger did you try saving the session ?
<keb> Applications, Settings, Session and Startup, Session
<CuriosTiger> keb: Yes. No effect.
<CuriosTiger> :(
<keb> so when you go to Settings, Display   it gives you the 1920x1200 option but it is not the default?
<CuriosTiger> keb: Yeah
<keb> what do you see in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml
<CuriosTiger> one sec
<CuriosTiger> 1920x1200
<CuriosTiger> which should be correct
<CuriosTiger> wtf :(
<CuriosTiger> let me try logging out and back in and see if that changes
<keb> is that your current resolution or the defailt
<keb> yeah go for it
<CuriosTiger> that's Default
<CuriosTiger> hrm
<CuriosTiger> the screen does not attempt to change resolutions when I log in, only when I log out
<CuriosTiger> so it seems like it's ignoring XFCE's config and inheriting the resolution from gdm
<keb> did you see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=463121
<CuriosTiger> nope. looks
<keb> also, did you try ctrl-alt-+ or ctrl-alt-- (on keypad)
<CuriosTiger> yeah, that just makes the screen flash, but no resolution change
<keb> CuriosTiger do you have 9.04 ?
<keb> CuriosTiger this doesnt look hopeful :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1139236
<keb> CuriosTiger possibly related  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/368602
<Josep23912> hi, I'bve been having some issues with sound in xubuntu 9.04, i had installed ubuntu from the dvd (without a desktop environment in vmware) and for some reason when i load xfce4-mixer it thinks i dont have some gstreamer packages installled even though they are
<Josep23912> i got sound working properly when i did a ubuntu-desktop install (on another vmware image)
<Josep23912> maybe its because i chose the linux-image-virtual kernel this time?
<Josep23912> vmware tools is installed btw
<Josep23912> i can't seem to see any /dev/dsp
<Josep23912> device
<vidd> is there any way to get the volume applet fo=rom feisty back?
<vidd> this mixer applet has no slider bar
<CuriosTiger> keb: Yes, this is 9.04
<keb> CuriosTiger as far as i can tell it is a bug and you could report your symptoms and hardware next to the other reports in those links
<meatcar> vidd, scroll wheel on the volume app.
<CuriosTiger> keb: Yeah, I might do that tomorrow
<CuriosTiger> tonight, I'm too tired to go read their bug reporting guidelines :P
<keb> hehe
<vidd> meatcar, no dice....the wheel wont get the volume above 90% =\
<meatcar> try to dl the tar for the volume app from intrepid. then compile it.... :S
<meatcar> youre lucky that intrepid is still supported. just get the .deb actually. should work...
<vidd> looking for it now....'
<keb> lol i was still getting updates for gutsy til yesterday
<vidd> heh....breezey was still in the archives last time i looked (well over a year ago)
<meatcar> kernel support, etc....
<vidd> dont understand why they would wipe out BASIC functionality!
<meatcar> heh. i'm pretty dissapointed with the xfce crew for this release. The menu editor is gone, this is. I think they took a wrong turn when you stopped being able to make launchers easily configured menus.
<vidd> im seriously considering releasing "vidd-ubunu"!
<meatcar> heh
<vidd> =]
<meatcar> vidd window manager? please...
<meatcar> lol
<vidd> no...just the "vidd" mnager =\
<vidd> i like the lxde built on slim personally
<vidd> for my relics
<vidd> the problem with that is, withthis install recommends forced down one's throat, lxde pulls in gdm...and with that, half the rest of ubuntus bloat
<keb> vidd did you try Applications -> Multimedia -> Mixer
<arktvrvs> is xv not in 8.10?
<arktvrvs> the screenshot program
<vidd> arktvrvs, should be....its a panel app
<vidd> at least, there is a very lite panel app for screenshots'
<arktvrvs> yea i see that now
<arktvrvs> im just so used to xv being on every distro of every;thing ive used :P thanks tho, i got it now
<vidd> keb, that path is the same thing i get when i click on the icon
<vidd> arktvrvs, np...happy to help =]
<keb> vidd that app has a Select Controls button where you can add sliders
<meatcar> is it possible to chose which folder is used ofr desktop in XFCE?
<vidd> keb, adding the sliders dont make them work correctly =\
<vidd> meatcar, what do you mean?
<keb> vidd they work for me.  did you select the right device driver?
<vidd> Desktop is always the folder for your desktop....no matter what window manager you use
<vidd> keb, the scroll thing (sorta) works....just wont go higher then 90%
<keb> vidd you can also install aumix which is a curses based mixer
<vidd> keb, aumix is already installed (i assume by default...but its hard to say what post-install app may have drug it in)
<meatcar> vidd, in gnome i can choose to use the home folder as my desktop. or a folder of my choice. that eliminates the need to have an extra folder, etc.
<vidd> its terminal-based
<keb> yeah
<vidd> keb, that does not help my issue....
<keb> it doesnt let you push volume up to 100%?
<vidd> if im scrolling a firefox window, and the mouse slips, my sound gets messed up and i have to openan app to fix it, rather then simply raise a slider bar with my mouse....or use the volume contral keys on my keyboard
<vidd> keb, mixer does....but the panel app does not
<keb> oic
<vidd> also, with the old volume control app....laptop and keyboard keys auto-worked
<vidd> that is toast now
<vidd> and the volume control app made these work all the way back in breezey
<vidd> like i said....basic functionality....gone
<keb> well im not sure that xubuntu needs to work to the same schedule as ubuntu, maybe it should aim for 2 months behind to ensure stuff works
<vidd> keb, that is preposterous
<keb> given that it isnt a canonical supported distro
<vidd> there is no reason this could not have been identified in the alotted time
<keb> it probly could if you were one of the testers :D
<vidd> ive been super-busy the last two release cycles
<keb> me too
<meatcar> i agree with vibb here. I think that there is no reason to try and do anything revolutionary with the volume app. people just want to adjust their sound. not experience a new way of user interface.
<vidd> and they really aggitated me by cow-toing to the "cram install-recommends down the users throat" phylosophy ubuntu-proper took
<vidd> even though they saw the annoyance debian had with it
<meatcar> also, its not very friendly for touch input, etc. some mice dont have the scroll feature ( old laptops ), toward which i fell xfce is geared.
<meatcar> thats why i'm installing arch as we speak..
<meatcar> :D
<meatcar> just to try.
<vidd> arch is al ittle too "get down and dirty" isnt it?
<vidd> does it use apt?
<meatcar> i dunno. i'll see
<meatcar> no
<meatcar> try mint then.
<meatcar> i dunno. considered how splintered the linux community is with distro's i doubt theres nothing u'd like.
<vidd> im thinking do a cli install, force install-recommends off, and build up from there
<meatcar> whats cli?
<vidd> cli = command line interface
<vidd> basicly,just the terminal
<vidd> all my servers are very well behaved on *buntu =]
<meatcar> so, you mean getting ubuntu  server edition, and going from there?
<vidd> nonono....
<vidd> definantly NOT the server edition!
<meatcar> oh?
<vidd> any alt-install disk gives a cli-only option
<meatcar> oh. so alt-install xubuntu?
<vidd> the *-server kernels do weird things to my systems =\
<vidd> yes
<meatcar> ah. sorry. i never really stepped outside the circle of pre-confiured systems before. lol.
<genii> For a DIY linux, there's always the educational Linux From Scratch method
<vidd> you MIGHT be able to do a cli with the live cd...but i have not used the live cd for anything but system recovery
<vidd> genii, DIY?
<vidd> it=s that a distro?
<genii> "Do It Yourself" . No, it's not a distro
 * vidd hates this keyboard!
<genii> vidd: There is a site which guides you through making your own linux. Tedious but very educational. http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<vidd> genii, ive done a "build-your-own" with *buntu's cli install as the base
<vidd> but i will definantly check out that site
<vidd> but TBH...im kinda outside my comfort zone with CFS
<vidd> (CFS = Compiled From Source)
<genii> :)
<vidd> heh...RPM's scare me =]
<vidd> (in the army, RPM means "Rounds Per Minute!)
<genii> In *buntu it generally means Retarded Package Manager. In Redhat of course the R stands for Redhat
 * vidd knows what the letters mean.....
<vidd> dont change the fear factor much =]
<zoredache> vidd: from the livecd, you could manually partition, then install and use the debbootstrap package to perform an minimal install.  Network access would be required
<genii> This is also a good method
<vidd> zoredache, i will keep that in mind....
<vidd> but the 10 mb mini.iso is my usual install method
<zoredache> yeah, mine too
<vidd> it sets up networking and the installer....
<vidd> then gets everything else from the net
<vidd> oh...and i put it on a usb stick
<vidd> nite all
<solotim> hi, evince users, anyone can tell me how to search the full pages of a pdf document? it seems that evince can only search words in certain part of a full doc
<solotim> thanks~
<S0210> How do I set my monitor to 1440x990 in 8.04
<S0210> I mean 1440x900
<Mood> how do i unmount a floppy disk? i'm trying to, but it just never finishes
<Mood> i even took the floppy disk out, but the floppy drive still shows some files
<Mood> is there a way of forcing unmount of the floppy disk? i think it's mounted in /dev/fd0
<Mood> ps aux|grep /dev/sd0 shows "hald-addon-storage: no polling on /dev/fd0 because it is explicitly disabled"
<zoredache_> Mood: just unmount it at wait... keep in mind that floppies don't immediatly flush what you have written
<zoredache_> so when you unmount it must finish writing anything you changed first... if you try to force the umount you'll lose stuff
<Mood> lose stuff on my floppy? or lose stuff somewhere else? *panic*
<zoredache> on the floppy
<Mood> oh, i don't care about the contents of the floppy... plus, i'm waiting in excess of 3 mins... isn't that long?
<Mood> can i do a umount -f /dev/sd0? i don't want to remove that directory forever though, just the data that's mounted on there
<zoredache> if you took the disk out while there where still pending changes, your system may be unhappy... you may need to reboot
<Mood> hmm... i stuck the disk back in... and now it's been about 5+ mins, no change to the "unmounting device/the device "floppy drive' is being unmounted by the system..."
<Mood> i'm tempted to try umount -f /dev/sd0... i'm a little bit paranoid though...
<Mood> all right... here goes nothing....
<zoredache> Video Format: MP4, MOV, M4V
<zoredache> Video Size: up to 640x480
<zoredache> Video Framerate: up to 30fps
<zoredache> Video Bitrate: up to 1.5Mbps for H.264, or 2.5Mbps for MPEG-4
<zoredache> ack...
<zoredache> sorry about that, that was meant for another window
<Josep23912> hmm, okay, i installed a fresh copy of xubuntu, with vmware tools, now i have a /dev/dsp device
<Josep23912> and sound appears to work, be outputted. but it's horribly choppy
<Josep23912> and you can't hear anything
<Josep23912> anyone got any clue what i can do?, vlc says 'broke pipe' errors.
<Josep23912> but it happens in everythng else, like totem etc.
<SiDi> huh
<SiDi> Honnestly, ask vmware guy's opinion about it
<SiDi> my vbox machines just work fine :P
<Josep23912> yeah well it should work just fine, it does with ubuntu :S
<Josep23912> SiDi: i reinstalled it btw, this time i have a different issue
<Josep23912> i must not have had something installed, because i was missing a /dev/dsp device. now i've got one
<SiDi> Ubuntu got Pulseaudio
<SiDi> It could be a vanilla alsa + vmware problem
<Josep23912> and it appears to output choppy audio, im suprised, because ubuntu (with gnome) worked fine
<Josep23912> hmm
<SiDi> try to install and launch pulseaudio ? :P
<Josep23912> yer its not installed ;)
<Josep23912> i think this might work
<Josep23912> from memory gnome comes with pulse audio
<SiDi> it does
<Josep23912> yeah and xubuntu doesn't thats maybe why
<Josep23912> ;) hopefully
<Josep23912> i dont want to use bloaty old gnome lol
<SiDi> xD
<Josep23912> :D fixed
<Josep23912> ZOMG YES
<Josep23912> meanwhile ive been testing it with porn
<Josep23912> i think ill go away and enjoy
<Josep23912> thanks
<Lusule> hi there :) any tips on where I can start to try and get opengl working with my intel on-board graphics card?
<SiDi> Hiya
<SiDi> If you're using 9.04, it'll be hard : some cards still dont have drivers :o
<Lusule> SiDi: i am, though i didn't manage to figure it out on 8.10 either
<SiDi> Aw
<SiDi> Well, try #ubuntu anyways, they'll have more people to answer. I only use nvidia cards here :/
<Lusule> i'm used to dealing with nvidia cards, which are easy ><
<Lusule> SiDi: thanks, i'm trying ubuntu but i don't think i'm being heard above the spam ><
<SiDi> Intel cards are meant to work out of the box :P
<Lusule> SiDi: it works fine, so long as I don't want anything fancy like compiz or games
<SiDi> Is it an _old_ card ?
<Lusule> no
<SiDi> cause only X3100/X4500/better cards can support compiz, afair
<Lusule> remind me how i see which one it is?
<SiDi> lspci | grep -i vga
<Lusule> it's GM965/GL960 apparently
<Lusule> thanks, that gives me an extra something to plug into a search :)
<SiDi> oh, these are very low in terms of performance
<Lusule> :(
<SiDi> (if my memory doesnt betray me)
<Lusule> the laptop is about a year old
<Lusule> but it wasn't bought for gaming
<SiDi> Well, you should always pick at least an X3100
<Lusule> i didn't get to choose it :'(
<SiDi> or a geforce 8400/9300 if they're not expensive
<Lusule> guess it does the job it's supposed to
<SiDi> http://www.mylinuxway.com/compiz-blacklisted-graphic-cards/
<Lusule> if i can't have compiz, i'll live
<SiDi> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist *
<Lusule> anyway thanks
<SiDi> you're welcome
<Lusule> i guess i'll get back to work and fiddle some more later :)
<SiDi> :p
<SiDi> workin on sunday ?
<Lusule> studying
<Lusule> fiddling with linux is my break-time reward ^^
<SiDi> :p
<Relam> hi
<Relam> i miss xubuntu for my ppc powerbook ;(
<SiDi> Install it then :P
<Relam> is there a ppc iso?
<SiDi> ppc = powerpc/mac right ?
<SiDi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/jaunty/release/
<SiDi> the link is long to open, but we have powerpc isos there afaik
<Relam> ah cool
<Relam> i thought ubuntu has dropped ppc support
<Relam> freebsd and xfce is cool, but ppc support bad ;D
<SiDi> :p
<SiDi> feel free to give feedback if you have trouble with the ppc port btw !
<SiDi> i dont think it was extensively tested
<Relam> ah i see.. yes i will give.
<Relam> i tried an alpha build, the only issue seems to be a msb related one
<SiDi> msb ? what's that ? :/
<Relam> the ubuntu logo was messed up
<SiDi> aw
<Relam> most significant bit
<Relam> i think it it copied directly to frembuffer without using  X
<firestorm> hello! i upgraded to  9.04  but xfmedia dies with a segmentation fault on launch. Has anyone else experienced this same problem?
<SiDi> firestorm: i dont think xfmedia is maintained anymore
<firestorm> can you suggest a good replacement?
<SiDi> totem-xine / vlc / mplayer
<SiDi> i think the default one is totem
<firestorm> ok... however xfmedia was very light
<SiDi> The package is broken
<SiDi> lets pick the source and check that \o/
<firestorm> However no  segmentation fault Running xfmedia as root...
<Relam> is it up to date?
<SiDi> run it with gksudo then
<SiDi> Relam: i checked here, same issue
<SiDi> it crashes on a pthread_mutex_lock
<SiDi> i'll check that another day :/
<firestorm> yes is up to date
<Relam> http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5035
<Relam> sad
<LukaszJ> Hello
<firestorm> Cooment 2: "Xfmedia is unmaintained.  Patches welcome."
<firestorm> so... i prefer to migrate to totem :-)
<LukaszJ> I wonder about the "display composting" setting. Does it enable 3rd acceleration for dekstop use as compiz?
<Relam> why not fix it :D
<SiDi> LukaszJ: 3rd acceleration ?
<SiDi> Relam: between my 6 exams + current apps to finish/maintain + orals + project report to write, Sure :D
<LukaszJ> SiDi: Hello. Yes, I mean same funcyion compiz has.
<SiDi> LukaszJ: There is no 3D with the compositor. It's only window transparency
<LukaszJ> SiDi: Ah, Ok..
<Relam> SiDi :-D
<LukaszJ> SiDi: Still remember I was trying to figure out how to edit the launchers?
<LukaszJ> SiDi: I made it; it was so easy. I had "show minimized windows" on Desktop active, therefore, I couldn't find a laucher.
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> lol..
<Lusule> how do i restart xfce4 window manager if i accidentally crash it?
<firestorm> men i just migrated to Xubuntu: i am listening music, using amule, surfing the web, watching video on youtube, chatting and the memory usage is 350 M!  Best choice i did...
<SiDi> Lusule: xfwm4
<Lusule> thanks SiDi :)
<Lusule> trying to get compiz working but it doesn't like me
<SiDi> firestorm: 980 MB here
<SiDi> but i got firefox+exaile+evince+inkscape running
<firestorm> Sidi i got: Opera, Totem, acroread + amule
<firestorm> Opera wast 100 M
<SiDi> lol acroread :D
<firestorm> :-)
<SiDi> firestorm: if you want a very light browser try midori
<SiDi> the interface sucks a little but its really light
<SiDi> how much ram does amule take ?
<firestorm> 25.2 M
<SiDi> hah :D
 * SiDi hugs his BitTorrent client which 600KO ram usage !
<SiDi> with
<firestorm> download speed 480 K
<firestorm> ...
<firestorm> up about 100
<SiDi> I don't like eMule
<SiDi> the protocol sucks
<firestorm> i use amule-adunanza, its a patched version working with Optical fiber
<Relam> transmission?
<firestorm> 1 M
<alyawn> I have upgraded to Xubuntu 9.04 and can't seem to figure out how to configure my network settings... I see the connections in the network admin applet, but don't see an option to manage my network settings in the menus
<alyawn> Applications > Settings does not list network
<SiDi> alyawn: right click the network manager icon
<alyawn> ah ha
<alyawn> SiDi: thanks.... wasn't entirely obvious
<SiDi> ^^
<akademos> how can i change force the x display device to vesa on a livecd?
<SiDi> F6 key if i remember well
<akademos> hmm yeah its probably on boot
<akademos> *slaps* self
<SiDi> Don't :p
<akademos> cheers
<SiDi> it won't help you to run your pc ;)
<akademos> how does the ubuntu x11 work anyway, i mean, xorg.conf doesn't contain anything it seems?
<SiDi> Oh, i _really_ don't know
<akademos> i come from back in the days where that had to be configured first
<SiDi> i think it still contains some stuff
<akademos> it basically contains nothing afaik
<SiDi> but we have a new x.org, so i can't say whats still used
<akademos> right, anyway, gonna reboot
<akademos> laters
<vidd> SiDi, morning
<vidd> you see my reply on the mailing list?
<SiDi> Oh, not yet
<SiDi> but hi :P
<SiDi> I use daily digests, sometimes it takes time to arrive :/
<vidd> <0/
<vidd> well...the jist of it is the .desktop isnt needed because the applet has the launcher in it
<SiDi> vidd, i agree with you
<SiDi> but for some users right click is not a very natural thing
<SiDi> they tend to always look in the menus instead
<SiDi> (i discovered it with the menu aswell ;) i used to keep breaking my /etc/network/interfaces :d)
<vidd> ya...and mouse-wheeling over volume icon is very counter-intuitive =]
<vidd> SiDi, i just yank nm out and replace it with wicd
<vidd> now that its in the repos, its super-easy
<vidd> \0. meatcar
<meatcar> ?
<meatcar> hello
<meatcar> whatt \o.?
<meatcar> \0. *
<vidd> \0. is a guy waving
<meatcar> oh snap.
<SiDi> vidd: i like nm actually :)
<SiDi> and for me, scrolling the sound icon isnt counter intuitive at all :D
<vidd> SiDi, it would be ok if you could get the volume back up to 100%
<vidd> i have 6 machines with different sound cards and none of them can scroll up past 90%
<vidd> heh...even if its already @ 100%, you scroll up and it drops to 90%
<SiDi> didnt notice D:
<SiDi> is there a bug report for that ?
<vidd> try it...you'll like it
<vidd> =]
<meatcar> I wouldnt be surprised.
<vidd> dunno....
<SiDi> omg i added some "system(notify-send hello)" in my xfce4-mixer's source and recompiled it
<SiDi> it works, indeed T_T
<vidd> *buntu has messed up so much basic stuff that im jumping ship
<meatcar> what ship are you jumping to?
<meatcar> Arch :D
<SiDi> vidd: try it in another distro before sayin that :O maybe its xfce !
 * vidd was introduced to http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<meatcar> then i wouldnt be the only one lost
<vidd> no...ALL *buntu's have install-recommeds enabled by default
<meatcar> good luck.
<meatcar> Arch is not ubuntu....
<vidd> that was strike 2
<Torkiliuz> Hi! How do I go about enabling the "function-buttons" in Xubuntu?
 * meatcar is waiting while pacman updates the system... try it.. http://www.archlinux.org/
<vidd> Torkiliuz, what "function buttons" do you refer to?
<Torkiliuz> The volume-buttons, specifically mute, volume up and volume down...
<meatcar> Torkiliuz, ask google. each set of function buttons has a different chip in it. the chance of people having your chip are pretty high.
<vidd> Torkiliuz, ah...your having that issue too....
<meatcar> its usually a lil driver and some xorg editing.
<Torkiliuz> hmm... ok... I have a Compaq Presario F550...
<vidd> used to be just enabling the volume applet (that has since been discontinued) made it work
<Torkiliuz> Everything used to work, until I removed Ubuntu from my Ubuntu/Xubuntu install...
<vidd> still havent found out the secret to fixing it
<Torkiliuz> No, the volume indicator is still in my sys-tray though...
<vidd> that is the mixer app...not the volume manager app
<Torkiliuz> yeah, I saw that now, sorry for assuming it without checking :P
<vidd> you have to use your mouse wheel to move it up and down
<vidd> np
<SiDi> Torkiliuz: sec
<vidd> i thought they were the same too....till my buttons didnt work
<vidd> (compaq presario US2220)
<SiDi> Torkiliuz: go to Xfce params -> Keyboard -> Layout
<Torkiliuz> also, when I click it, it now pops up that gstreamer couldn't find my sound card? what's up with that?
<SiDi> and try the "Compaq" keyboard dispositions
<SiDi> aw
<vidd> heh...
 * vidd hasnt used gstreamer since breezey!
<Torkiliuz> Yeah, I tried that one, but it still didn't work, although that was the solution in ubuntu...
<vidd> xine has always worked better for me
<Torkiliuz> hmm... so how do I go about installing xine then?
<Torkiliuz> from Terminal please :)
<vidd> if your using the xine backend...get gxine as your media player....
<vidd> totem is a PITA to convert
<Torkiliuz> ok :P
<Torkiliuz> is it plain sudo apt-get install xine?
<SiDi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/163628/ Torkiliuz
<vidd> Torkiliuz, sudo apt-get install gxine libxine1-all-plugins
<SiDi> Thats all the gstreamer packages you may need
<Torkiliuz> ok, I'm going to try gstreamer first, then xine, since gstreamer used to work in ubuntu
<vidd> Torkiliuz, those 2 apps are all the xine-based stuff you could hope for
<SiDi> get both :)
<SiDi> vidd: he got no sound in xfce4-mixer cause he lacks some gstreamer packages
<Torkiliuz> ok, both? Will that work, won't they bug?
<vidd> SiDi, i have NO gstreamer stuff and my sound is beautiful
<SiDi> mh, you cheat
<vidd> Torkiliuz, you propably have the master channel muted (for some reason the default)
<vidd> open the mixer, add all the controls
<SiDi> vidd: its because either noone comes on the irc channel asking for help :(
<vidd> then unmute your outputs
<Torkiliuz> I can't open the mixer, because some gstreamer packages are missing it says...
<vidd> Torkiliuz, try this:
<Torkiliuz> So I copied SiDi's command into terminal, and it's now installing...
<vidd> sudo apt-get remove --purge xfce4-mixer && sudo apt-get install xfce4-mixer
<vidd> Torkiliuz, test SiDi 's fix before using mine
<Torkiliuz> Yeah, I tried it still says that it can't find any sound devices...
<vidd> that is fine
<vidd> !pastebin us the output of lspci
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vidd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Torkiliuz> ok
<vidd> SiDi, another basic function we lost in this release is the <ctrl>+<alt>+<bksp>
<SiDi> vidd: install dontzap
<SiDi> then dontzap --disable in console
<SiDi> it was volunteer to remove it
<Torkiliuz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/163632/
<vidd> eww nvida MB
<Torkiliuz> it's only my school laptop, don't expect it to be any good; yet :P
<vidd> you kidding???? the onboard video is sweet
<Torkiliuz> it works, that's all I need... it was less than around $80, so I'm glad I got it that cheap...
<Torkiliuz> would killall xfce4-mixer help, or would I make things worse?
<vidd> you can kill it then recall it
<Torkiliuz> ok, I'll try and see if it helps at all...
<Torkiliuz> no, it didn't help any...
<vidd> if the mixer is working, but you can't detect any sound cards, then you probably yanked the proprietary drive out when you purged gnome
<vidd> in the menu....do you still have "Hardware drivers" under the "System" menu?
<Torkiliuz> @vidd Yes, I do...
<vidd> use that to see if your system can detect the nvidia sound card drivers
<Torkiliuz> but I have never needed to use "Hardware Drivers" for sound before, it doesn't detect my sound-card that way...
<Torkiliuz> I tried now also, but it doesn't show up...
<vidd> i wanna say reboot....
<vidd> =\
<Torkiliuz> ok, I'll try....
<Torkiliuz> bye for now....
<Torkiliuz> Ok, now I've rebooted, and sound is working, but not the volume up/down or mute button on my keyboard...
<vidd> yes...the buttons wont work'
<Torkiliuz> hmm... so there is absolutely no way of getting them to work?
<vidd> because that functionality has been stripped out of the xfce mixer app
<vidd> the gnome volume app still has the function
<vidd> find the gnome-based volume manager panel app and install it
<Torkiliuz> ok
<vidd> OH! and lemme know where you get it!
<Torkiliuz> hehe... I'll try to find it!
<vidd> i got 6 crippled machines =\
<Torkiliuz> =\ that's too bad!
<vidd> only 2 of them can run ubuntu
<Torkiliuz> wow!
<vidd> even xubuntu is getting to heavey for some of them
<Torkiliuz> hmm... old computers?
<vidd> yep
<vidd> all i do is chat, browse, email and watch porn...dont need massive machines
<vidd> =]
<Torkiliuz> hehe, no it's not necessary when that's the only thing you do :)
<vidd> ive rescued these laptops and desktops from the trash
<Torkiliuz> that's a nice thing to do!
<vidd> the 2 powerhouses are the ones i bought (laptop) and built (desktop)
<vidd> and they do more then as stated above
<Torkiliuz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2998469&postcount=2 could this work(just replacing "surround" with "master" or similar)?
<artistxe> vidd : you chat, browse, mail and surf porn ???
<vidd> artistxe, no...i watch porn...surfing for it is risky stuff =]
 * artistxe confiscates vidd's computer immediately 
<Torkiliuz> hehe
<meatcar> wow 6 machines for watching porn. one for every corner of the house.
<meatcar> lol
<vidd> and 2 for the bathroom =]
<artistxe> I really believe that porn and gaming industries detract the lesser minds from trying to tackle more importaant things in life :D
<frenzy42> i have a wireless access point that won't connect to my wireless card, but if i use an old one, it will connect
<Torkiliuz> I were fixing a computer for one of my friends some days ago, when I suddenly found a folder named "OperaTemp", the rest of the story is unnecessary to tell...
<vidd> did you recover the data from it?
<vidd> i have ftp space....
<meatcar> gtg, help girlfriend shop for prom dress. vidd better fix his volume app by the time i get back... have fun yall.
<artistxe> Torkiliuz, you obviously work for BestBuy chain.....
<Torkiliuz> no, I was removing all sorts of junk from his computer, because his computer was running slow...
<vidd> frenzy42, what does lspci (or lsusb) say your new wifi card is?
<Torkiliuz> meatcar is buying pron dress :P
<vidd> hey Torkiliuz what it by chance a M$-based machine?
<frenzy42> 06:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Torkiliuz> vidd: Yes it was...
 * vidd is shocked!
<Torkiliuz> have you ever heard of a *buntu machine running slow?
<Torkiliuz> XD
<vidd> frenzy42, is your terminal screen getting filled up with error messages about the card?
<vidd> Torkiliuz, yeah...i have
<frenzy42> no error messages
<vidd> does this card work on another machine?
<Torkiliuz> vidd, I have never heard of it before!
<frenzy42> my bad card seems to try to connect (complete with two green balls) but then fails and asks for a password
<frenzy42> the bad card is built in
<Torkiliuz> frenzy42: is this perhaps the network password?
<vidd> Torkiliuz, drop your ram to 128 and you will
<frenzy42> the password works for the good card
<vidd> no...its probably his keyring password
<vidd> now im confused....
<vidd> the new card...the password works?
<Torkiliuz> ahh, ok, I have only been running M$ Lose 3.11 on such low-end computers...
<frenzy42> yes
<frenzy42> but not with the on board card
<vidd> and can you see your network access pouint?
<frenzy42> yes
<vidd> then what is the issue?
<frenzy42> well the card that works, belongs to someone else, i was just testing it after not being able to connect
<vidd> you want the onboard card to work?
<frenzy42> yes
<vidd> desktop or laptop?
<frenzy42> laptop
<vidd> did you press the stupid "turn off the wifi card" button on the laptop?
<frenzy42> no
<vidd> press that now
<frenzy42> ok
<vidd> does the onboard card work now?
<vidd> i hate when people with wifi issues chat on the machines with the issue!
<frenzy421> ok it disconnected all the wireless
<frenzy421> sorry about that, i only have one computer avaliable right now
<vidd> ok...so....you press the "turn off wifi" button that controls the on-board card and you lose connection.....
<vidd> i must be missing something
<frenzy421> there is only one button, it has a little antenna and blinks blue. when i push it everything goes down for some reason
<vidd> well...yeah....its supposed to
<frenzy421> ok
<frenzy421> is there a way through the terminal i can see what's going on when i try to connect to the network with the on board card?
<vidd> but if that blue light built into your laptop is on, and pushing the button turns it off and disconects you from the internet, then your built-in wifi is fine
<Torkiliuz>  about the fn-buttons; I think I found a solution, you need to install keytouch and keytouch editor...
<frenzy421> so the problem is with my router?
<vidd> no
<vidd> there is apparently no problem at all
<vidd> you are connected
<frenzy421> but with a card i can't keep using
<frenzy421> the connection is not with the onboard card
<frenzy421> when i push the button it shuts off all the wi-fi, even the card i have plugged in
<vidd> the onboard card is controlled by the onboard button
<vidd> the plugged in card is not controllable by the onboard button
<Torkiliuz> maybe he is turning of his wireless router?
<frenzy421> i think i am
<Torkiliuz> turning off*
<vidd> unless you deliberatly scripted a keystroke combo tied to that button
<frenzy421> well i didn't i think xubuntu did
<vidd> where is the blu button?
<frenzy421> above the keyboard
<vidd> that is the power button
<frenzy421> no it's not
<frenzy421> it's the wi-fi button
<vidd> what laptop you have?
<Torkiliuz> you have a HP Compaq ******?
<frenzy421> yes
<frenzy421> presario v4000
<Torkiliuz> then I think you might have a ruined wlan card, it happened to me, although I have a different laptop...
<frenzy421> how does a wlan card get "ruined"
<vidd> you pretty much have to step on them
<Torkiliuz> what happened to mine was that it disconnected inside the computer, and scrambled around until it broke... so I sent it to repair because of my warranty...
<qdr> rd get "ruined"
<qdr> 19:00 < vidd> you pretty much have to step on them
<qdr> oops
<frenzy421> well i can pull off the door where the wireless card is, and it's not loose or anything
<sober_> hi everyone
<Torkiliuz> hi
<vidd> frenzy421, pastebin me your lspci please
<sober_> xubuntu 9.04 isn't saving my screen resolution after restart is there anyway to force it
<frenzy421> ok
<sober_> i've tried reconfiguring the xserver and looking in the xorg file but nothing there anymore
<Torkiliuz> sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frenzy421> http://pastebin.com/m403f726c
<sober_> Torkiliuz, there isn't anything in there yet
<vidd> frenzy421, this is your wifi card:Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<frenzy421> thats the one that's not working
<vidd> yeah...
<frenzy421> the one at the bottom is
<vidd> thasts the one i asked you about
<Torkiliuz> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=1637&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go!
<frenzy421> ok
<vidd> the one at the bottom is you wired ethernet
<sober_> Torkiliuz, yea you can't do it with the xorg file anymore
<vidd> this wifi card that you are borrowing....
<vidd> how does it connect to this machine?
<frenzy421> through the wireless card slot
<frenzy421> i don't know why it's not showing up in that list
<vidd> what wireless card slot?
<frenzy421> the standard one, on the side
<vidd> a pcmcia slot?
<frenzy421> yes
<Torkiliuz> #frenzy421, just use the link I gave for the driver, and try with that one...
<vidd> ok...pastebim me the output of lspcmcia please
<frenzy421> http://pastebin.com/m1847f39b
<vidd> frenzy421, take the pcmcia card out....does it disconnect you from the internet?
<frenzy421> it will
<vidd> frenzy421, Torkiliuz posted a link for the proprietary driver for your onboard wifi
<vidd> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/T8Clearance.aspx?sType=&agr=Y&ProductID=1637&DwnldID=11780&url=/11780/eng/ipw2200_linux_1_2_0.tgz&PrdMap=&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng
<vidd> read the agreement, click accept
<vidd> download the driver, unpack it, put it in /lib/firmware
<vidd> reboot, issue should be resolved
<vidd> strange...the driver is not proprietary....its open source
<vidd> so it should be in the repos
<frenzy421> the driver is already installed on my machine
<Relam> hi
<vidd> hello Relam
<vidd> frenzy421, then im out of ideas
<vidd> can you plug in the wired ethernet?
<Relam> ppc version does not boot on my powerbook 12"
<Relam> i will post the error message in a few minutes :d
<vidd> Relam, i wasnt awre ppc was officially supported anymore
<vidd> last i heard, you had to use the server installer and make a ckli install, then sudo apt-get install the desktop you wanted
<vidd> *cli-only*
 * vidd is off to lunch
<gabkdlly> the option to do a command line system install is now available through alternate CDs as well, so you don't necessarily need a server CD
 * vidd knows nothing of ppc...except that official support was killed several releases ago
<J_Litewski> there isn't a calculator for xfce?
<vidd> should be....
<vidd> under the accessories menu
<J_Litewski> thats a Gnome Calculator
<J_Litewski> I mean, a Calculator made for xfce
<vidd> its gcalctool
<vidd> why re-invent the wheel?
<J_Litewski> because it' fun
<vidd> it works, its lite, what else do you need?
<vidd> oh...and its on version 5.26.0
<vidd> so its stable
<J_Litewski> eh
 * vidd thinks they do entirely TOO much "customized for xfce" to begine with
<BSE> well... that gnome calc is unusable imho :(
<vidd> how so?
<BSE> it is HUGE
<J_Litewski> true
<vidd> it adds, subtracts, multiplies, and divides
<Torkiliuz> open it, click view, and choose whatever you want...
<vidd> can you suggest a smaller calc tool?
<J_Litewski> if there was a nice USB passthrough for my TI-83+, i would use that
<BSE> Torkiliuz: lol? I need for example x^y - that is basic function and its present only in scientific one
<vidd> J_Litewski, so then plug in your TI and use it!
<J_Litewski> vidd, the TI-tool doesn't work
<zerothis> none of my gusty repositories (us.archive.ubuntu.com) are working. Are there alternative gusty archives?
<vidd> zerothis, drop the us.
<Torkiliuz> old-releases.ubuntu.com...
<vidd> isnt gutsy support over?
<Torkiliuz> exactly why you use old-releases.ubuntu.com...
<vidd> or...upgrade
<vidd> sweet...that goes all the way back to warty!
<vidd> Torkiliuz, nice find!
<zerothis> gusty support is over, I'd like to upgrade, but I don't have the tools installed for that yet
<Torkiliuz> I know, used it on an old computer I had, that had problems with Compiz Fusion
<Torkiliuz> so replace us.archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list with old-releases.ubuntu.com
<vidd> zerothis, you could just get a hardy cd
<vidd> it will auto-update ya
<vidd> and hardy is still supported
<Torkiliuz> Hardy=LTS!
<vidd> or...if you have your /home on a seperate partition, you can use the mini or alt cd to install the latest and greates without the clumbsy update path
 * vidd always keeps /home on a seperate partition...and /var/www as well
<sisi> sss
<carlis> hi
<vidd> hello carlis
<vidd> how can we help you?
<carlis> who know to fix issue about ubiquity ?
<carlis> hi vidd
<vidd> what is the issue?
 * vidd uses the far more stable alt-install method, but will try to help
<carlis> the issue is when i begin to install xubuntu with the flash memory
<vidd> ok....what happens (or doesnt happen)?
<carlis> when I begin to install xubuntu with flash memory I receive the messabe about Ubiquity has closed
<vidd> are you trying to use a live cd to install on a netbook?
<carlis> I don`t use live cd. I use flash memoruy
<carlis> memory
<vidd> and therein lies the issue....
<vidd> ok...what are you trying to insall upon?
<carlis> If i receive that message I can`t install xubuntu
<vidd> that is correct...you cant
<vidd> now...what are you trying to install xubuntu on?
<carlis> tomorrow, I am going to try again
<vidd> and tommorrow you will fail too
<vidd> now...WHAT ARE YOU INSTALLING ON???????
<carlis> sorry, I don`t undertstand
<vidd> what [piece of hardware do you want running xubuntu
<vidd> a netbook? a laptop? a phone?
<vidd> a ps3?
<vidd> a desktop?
<vidd> a router?
<vidd> your TV?
<carlis> desktop
<vidd> ok...
<vidd> how much ram?
<carlis> 256
<vidd> ok...
<vidd> great...i cant find the requirements page =\
<vidd> i dont think the live cd will run with only 256MB of ram
<vidd> and i know your not using a disk
<vidd> but ubiquity is the live cd installer
<SiDi> vidd: it should run
<SiDi> tho it might be too slow to even run the installer :D
<vidd> so far as i know, 8.10 needed 256+128 to run
<vidd> (ubiquity...not xubuntu)
<vidd> carlis, get yourset the net installer
<vidd> !alt
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<vidd> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vidd> its only 10 mb
<ruadh> hi all
<vidd> hello ruadh
<carlis> vidd ?
<vidd> what hardware do you have at your disposal?
<vidd> cd burner? broadband internet?
<R1cochet> cant log out plz hlp
<carlis> how do i connect wifi in xubuntu
<R1cochet> when i click on the quit button in the panel i get exit xfce panel not log out/restart......
<vidd> R1cochet, <alt> + <SysRq> + <del>
<R1cochet> 8.10
<carlis> xubuntu says me: It`s connected but I don`t see any page
<R1cochet> sysrq?
<carlis> how do i fix this issue ?
<vidd> R1cochet, usually the same key as "printscreen"
<vidd> carlis, are you on the machine now?
<carlis> yes
<vidd> well...you are connected to the internet...otherwise you would not be able to talk here
<vidd> try moving to a different page
<R1cochet> all that did was bring up printscreen dialog
<carlis> I mean in another computer
<R1cochet> screenshot*
<vidd> like www.google.com
<vidd> carlis, if the other machine is having the issue then NO, your NOT on the machine having the issue
<vidd> so...what is the gatewaty for that machine?
<vidd> R1cochet, you pressed all 3 buttons?
<carlis> It´s a desktop
<R1cochet> yep
<vidd> R1cochet, then idk
<vidd> carlis, we already established that
<vidd> what is the gateway for the network connection on that machine?
<R1cochet> so i cant log out then?
<R1cochet> Laughing Out Loud
<carlis> what does gateway meaning ?
<vidd> R1cochet, 8.10 should still have the ctrl+alt+bksp working
<vidd> carlis, on that machine, open terminal, type "ifconfig" and tell me what it says for gateway
<carlis> wait please
<vidd> actually...i want the inet address and bcast
<carlis> vidd the gateway is 255.0.0.0
<vidd> carlis, that is the netmask
<carlis> wait
<R1cochet> well that worked :)
<R1cochet> thank you
<vidd> inet addr and bcast?
<vidd> R1cochet, no problem
<vidd> R1cochet, just pay the bill when you get it =]
<R1cochet> Laughing My Ass Off those things are piled up in the corner
<carlis> vidd 192.168.1.5
<vidd> is that inet or bcast?
<carlis> inet
<vidd> ok...on that machine....type "ping 192.168.1.1" wait 10 seconds, hit ctrol key + "c" key and tell me the results
<carlis> Destination Host Unreachable
<vidd> thats what i thought
<carlis> what do i do then ?
<vidd> did you manually configure your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<carlis> no
<vidd> does that machine connect to the router via wire or wireless?
<carlis> wireless
<vidd> can you connect it via wire?
<carlis> it`s difficult, because I can`t bring the router here
<vidd> you do not have physical access to the router?
<carlis> physical access ??
<carlis> The router is in the second floor
<vidd> can you put your fingers on it?
<carlis> yes
<vidd> or is it locked up in someone else's apartment
<zerothis> the hardy CD would overide many of the customisations I've made. old-releases seems to be doing the job. thank you
<Torkiliuz> you're welcome
<vidd> zerothis, glad we could help
<vidd> how does this computer connect to the internet?
<vidd> same router?
<carlis> yes
<carlis> to the same router
<vidd> this machine linux or windows?
<carlis> linux
<vidd> open up terminal
<carlis> ok
<vidd> then type ifconfig
<vidd> i want the inet addr and the bast
<vidd> *bcast
<carlis> inet address is 192.168.1.5
<vidd> so there you have it
<vidd> both your machines are trying to connect to the router with the same IP address
<vidd> that wont work
<vidd> go to the other machine...
<carlis> ok
<vidd> type "sudo /etc/init.d/networking/restart
<vidd> type "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<carlis> In the other machine I have windows
<vidd> then to hell with that other machine!
<J_Litewski> damn...
<J_Litewski> how do you enable HAL?
<carlis> do i write sudo where i have xubuntu ?
<vidd> why you wasting my time trying to get windows help from a linux channel?
<vidd> no....the windows machine is fubar'd
<carlis> In this laptop I have windows
<vidd> go get help for it in a windows channel
<carlis> In the desktop I have xubuntu
<vidd> if you are not going to follow my instructions or answer my questions honestly....how do you expect me to help you?
<carlis> I want to connect wifi in xubuntu
<SiDi> J_Litewski: sudo /etc/init.d/hal start ? :/
<vidd> J_Litewski, sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<vidd> carlis, what does lspci tell you the wifi card is on the machine that cannot connect tot the internet?
<J_Litewski> hal is started, but i can't mount my MP3 player
<J_Litewski> it says HAL was disabled
<vidd> J_Litewski, reboot =]
<vidd> with the mp3 player UNPLUGGED
<vidd> once your booted up, THEN plug in the MP3
<J_Litewski> could it be that my custom kernel doesn't support UID mounting?
<vidd> quite possibly
<J_Litewski> vidd, i just found my MP3 cable and just now plugged it in
<vidd> did you specifically add it?
<J_Litewski> i don't know
<J_Litewski> i modded the rtl8187 and mac80211 drivers
<vidd> then most likely "no"
<J_Litewski> kk, let me reboot into the offical kernel
<J_Litewski> brb
<carlis> vidd ??
<vidd> yes?
<carlis> what do i do then ??
<vidd> im waiting for the answer to my question
<J_Litewski> didn't work
<carlis> can u repeat me ur question please
<vidd> carlis, what does lspci tell you the wifi card is on the machine that cannot connect tot the internet?
<J_Litewski> the offical kernel doesn't have UID mounting support eighter
<vidd> J_Litewski, what version of *buntu you running?
<carlis> what does lspci meaning ?
<vidd> it is what you type into terminal
<J_Litewski> vidd: Xubuntu 9.04 Final Kernel 2.6.28-11-generic
<vidd> then you look at the output fo "network controler" and you tell me what it says
<J_Litewski> error message: exo-mount: Cannot mount by HAL device UDI, because HAL support was disabled for this build
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> you should install a different kernel
<carlis> ok
<carlis> I typed lspci
<vidd> carlis, the "different kernel" was not for you
<vidd> and what network controller you have listed?
<carlis> what do i have to say u ? vidd
<carlis> wait
<J_Litewski> vidd, i should modify my custom kernel to support device UDI
<vidd> J_Litewski, TBH idunno
<J_Litewski> kk, i'll ask in #kernel
 * vidd doesnt play around (yet) with custom anything
<carlis> Intel Corporation 82845g/gl
<carlis> is that ?
<vidd> could be
<vidd> what does the entire line say?
<vidd> that is the display adaptor =\
<J_Litewski> heh
<carlis> [Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 01)
<J_Litewski> vidd, did he tell you it was a PCI/PCMIA addapter?
<vidd> J_Litewski, no
<carlis> vidd what do i do ?
<vidd> carlis, do you see ANYWHERE..... Network controller:
<J_Litewski> carlis, your on a laptop, correct?
<vidd> J_Litewski, thats not the system with issues
<carlis> yes
<vidd> his desktop is the one with issues
<J_Litewski> ok
<vidd> i want the ENTIRE line that has Network controller: in it
<carlis> Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rv 81)
<carlis> is that vidd ?
<vidd> could be
<carlis> and now ?
<vidd> i need the REST of the line to be sure
<J_Litewski> Carlis, is the desktop wired or wireless?
<carlis> wireless
<J_Litewski> i think thats the wired Ethernet device
<J_Litewski> err... controller
<carlis> what else do i say u vidd ?
<vidd> this an example output of lspci: http://pastebin.com/m403f726c
<vidd> line 16 has the wireless card
<vidd> line 21 has the ethernet (wired) card
<vidd> does you machine's output have a line like that line 16?
<vidd> J_Litewski, you are right...that card he posted was wired....intel chip always say wireless
<J_Litewski> i knew all them years with Dells paid off :)
<vidd> im betting he is using a usb wifi card
<vidd> with the bcm43xx chipset
<vidd> carlis, does this desktop even HAVE a wifi card installed?
<carlis> yes, It`s using usb wifi card
<vidd> then tell me what lsusb tells you the wifi card is
<carlis> The desktop is using usb wifi card
<carlis> It´s Encore
<vidd> that is definantly NOT lsusb output
<vidd> go to terminal and type lsusb
<carlis> ok. what do i say u ?
<vidd> what is the wifi card acording to lsusb?
<J_Litewski> damn
<J_Litewski> it's exo-mount's fault
<J_Litewski> :/
<SiDi> J_Litewski: whip it !
<J_Litewski> terminal mounting it is
 * J_Litewski cracks fingers
 * knome too
<J_Litewski> i'm using the newest version of exo-mount too
<vidd> J_Litewski, that explains alot
<carlis> Realtek Semiconductor  Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54 Mbps Network Adapter
<carlis> is that vidd ?
<vidd> yep
<J_Litewski> yes it is
<J_Litewski> and it sucks
<vidd> yes it does
<J_Litewski> carlis, send me 40 bucks and your address and i'll send you my extra WG111v2
<knome> :P
<J_Litewski> it uses the RTL8187L driver
<knome> wasn't open source *free*? :P
<J_Litewski> not for a Netgear USB dongle
<vidd> knome, open source software is free....hardware that runs it is expensive =]
<J_Litewski> lol
<carlis> what do i do vidd ?
 * vidd recommends getting a decent wifi card =\
<J_Litewski> well, carlis, i think thats your problem
<vidd> let me google up some instructions for this POS card
<J_Litewski> i'll take moneygrams too carlis
<Torkiliuz> hi, my "p"-button suddenly stopped working, and now I need to copy/paste it everytime I need to use it, is there a way to fix it?
<J_Litewski> Torkiliuz, desktop or laptop
<vidd> carlis, check out https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-bugs/2009-April/071795.html
<Torkiliuz> laptop
<knome> Torkiliuz, what happens if you run 'setxkbmap' on terminal?
<Torkiliuz> I'll try and see...
<SiDi> Torkiliuz: did you turn on the numlock ?
<vidd> Torkiliuz, laptop or desktop?
<SiDi> try the buttons on the right side of P
<J_Litewski> i'm thinking popping the key off and cleaning it
<J_Litewski> but then again, i'm using a Dell and Dell's suck
<knome> :P
<J_Litewski> and ivman didn't automount my MP3 player!
<Torkiliuz> it worked for like seconds ago, so it's not because of dirt...
<vidd> Torkiliuz, laptop or desktop???????
<J_Litewski> vidd, lappy
<Torkiliuz> I did turn on numlock, to just turn it of again
<vidd> fixed?
<Torkiliuz> no, it didn't fix it, when running xkbmap nothing happened...
<vidd> did you do anything strange (besides talk to me)?
<Torkiliuz> (I'm pasting the "p"'s)
<Torkiliuz> I ran keytouch, and I think that was the time it happened...
<vidd> alright...
<Torkiliuz> paste-ing*
<vidd> sudo apt-get remove --purge [what you installed]
<J_Litewski> Torkiliuz, go to Applications -> Settings -> Keyboard and then go to layout and tell us what's there
<vidd> the --purge switch is VITAL
<Torkiliuz> ok
<J_Litewski> or sudo apt-get purge [application]
<Torkiliuz> I ran sudo apt-get purge, without --
<Torkiliuz> it didn't help
<Torkiliuz> but I'll try once more...
<J_Litewski> Torkiliuz, try what i said
<vidd> i usually do "autoremove instead of remove so all the extra garbage gets purged too
<Torkiliuz> ok
 * vidd will be back in like 15....
<vidd> [damn coffee...you only rent it!]
<knome> haha
<carlis> vidd ??
<carlis> I don`t find the solution in the url u gave me
<carlis> vidd ??
<knome> carlis, please wait. he just said he will be back in 15 minutes.
<carlis> ok
<carlis> vidd sent me this link https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-bugs/2009-April/071796.html and I don`t find the solution there
<Torkiliuz> J_Litewski I've tried it... it didn't help, and in "Keyboard" it says laptop/notebook Compaq (eg. Armada) Laptop Keyboard
<J_Litewski> is that your keyboard?
<Torkiliuz> yeah, I have a Compaq presario F550
<J_Litewski> ok
<J_Litewski> i would try the generic 105-key keyboard to make sure that it's not a driver isue
<Torkiliuz> ok
<carlis> it`s difficult to resolve this issue
<Torkiliuz> I'll try that now
<J_Litewski> kk
<J_Litewski> carlis, are you trying to connect to an access point?
<R1cochet> how can i update xine-lib?
<Torkiliuz> no, that didn't help either...
<J_Litewski> ok
<carlis> no
<carlis> to wifi
<J_Litewski> carlis, that is an access point
<carlis> no
<carlis> router
<J_Litewski> router == access point
<J_Litewski> i have 5 years experence
<J_Litewski> i should know
<J_Litewski> carlis, what *buntu are you using?
 * vidd is back
<vidd> his gateway is 192.168.1.1
<vidd> carlis, what is the ssid of your router?
<carlis> how do i know it ?
<SiDi> its the 'name' of the wifi connection from your router
<SiDi> its also usually written on the bottom of the router
<carlis> I am using xubuntu
<vidd> carlis, your windows laptop should be able to tell you this
<vidd> when you "view available wireless networks"
<vidd> carlis, which version of xubuntu? 9.04? 8.10?
<carlis> 8.10
<Besogon> iwlist scan
<Besogon> good command for wifi
<vidd> what happens when you right-click on the connection panel app and choose "edit connections?
<carlis> nothing
<vidd> can you right-click on the panel app for networking?
<carlis> panel app ?
<vidd> upper left bar.....looks like two computer screens
<Besogon> )
<david_> how come when I want to update from xubuntu 7.04 and I try to update it in the update manager it gives a error with loads of files unfound and so it wont update?
<carlis> I dont see 2 pcs
<J_Litewski> how can i find the HAL UDI?
<vidd> carlis, then run nm-connection-editor in terminal
<zoredache> david_: 7.04 is no longer supported...
<david_> is there another way to update?
<david_> except from burning a bootable cd?
<vidd> david_, yeah....get a hardy (or newer version) and put the cd in the drive
<zoredache> david_: update to what?  do you mean continue to apply security fixes to 7.04, or do you mean move to a newer release?
<Besogon> ho ho You should make clean installation
<david_> newer release
<vidd> david_, what version you want?
<zoredache> you probably need to look at backing up and reinstalling at this point...
<david_> the newest 9.04
<vidd> david_, definantly back up your data files and install clean
<vidd> get the mini-iso
<vidd> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vidd> its 10 MB and you get all the stuff from the internet
<carlis> I type nm-connection-editor and don do nothing
<vidd> is the system fully installed?
<vidd> carlis, is the system fully instralled?
<carlis> no
<vidd> your an IDIOT!
<carlis> Xubunut is installed inside windows
<vidd> no wonder the stuff wont work
<vidd> if its not fully installed, then we cant help you
<vidd> how is it installed inside windows?
<david_> is there a way to clean install the new version whitout making a bootable cd (i'm out of cd's)
<Besogon> carlis, sudo apt-get  install NetworkManager
<knome> vidd, wubi?
<carlis> yes
<vidd> carlis, well...im done trying to help
<vidd> david_, you have a flash drive?
<david_> only a 2gb
<Besogon> carlis, )
<vidd> wait... david_
<carlis> Don`t find the network manager
<vidd> david_, edit your sources.list and change "gutsy" to "hardy"
<vidd> david_, then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<david_> where can i find sources.list/
<Besogon> carlis, dont use Xubuntu inside ony Windows. It is only for your consideration. When you install it normally YoU WONT problem with WIFI
<vidd> david_, its in /etc/apt/
<vidd> carlis, and since the live cd fails for you, get an alt or mini iso disk
<vidd> david_, you find it?
<Besogon> carlis, sudo apt-get install network-manager
<Besogon> It is right
<david_> yeah i've got it but i dont get what i need to change
<Besogon> command
<david_> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<david_> it say's all kind of things like this
<david_> what to do?
<vidd> oh geeze david_
<vidd> david_, ok....
<R1cochet> when i upgrade to 9.04 will all settings and folders stay?
<carlis> it`s difficutl to resolve this issue
<vidd> we are going to do this in two steps....
<david_> ok
<vidd> carlis, no...it is easy as hell to resolve your issue
<vidd> carlis, do a real install
<vidd> david_, first, make a back-up copy of this file.....
<david_> it doesnt mather if i loose any data as its a clean install anyway
<carlis> do i install xubuntu complete ?
<vidd> david_, you wan a backup because, first your going to change all nl.archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<vidd> dang nabbit
<vidd> carlis, yes
<carlis> is not possible to get conneciton with windows and xubuntu together ?
<vidd> carlis, completely install xubuntu and your issue should be resolved
<carlis> ok
<carlis> Thanks for helpig me vidd
<vidd> carlis, you can set up a dual boot system if you want
<vidd> but you need to actually have xubuntu installed for xubuntu to work
<vidd> it would be like installing windows but never installing any drivers
<carlis> chao
<zerothis1> does an ipod touch normally 'just work' 9.04?
<J_Litewski> exo-mount officially sucks
<vidd> J_Litewski, what file system is you mp3 player?
<SiDi> zerothis1: depends on the model i think
<SiDi> zerothis1: apple made the last ones such a way they'd only work on macs out of the box, or via iTunes
<zerothis1> 8gb
<J_Litewski> vidd, it's a Philips GoGear
<vidd> J_Litewski, but is that fat? ntfs?
<vidd> ext3?
<J_Litewski> not sure
<vidd> try this:
<vidd> do you see it in your thunar when you plug it in?
<J_Litewski> yes
<vidd> right-click it and choose properties
<J_Litewski> properties is greyed out
<J_Litewski> i can't mount the damned thing
<vidd> interesting....
<vidd> go into /dev
<vidd> so you see it there?
<J_Litewski> and I don't know how to uninstall exo-mount
<J_Litewski> no
<vidd> J_Litewski, you dont want to....trust me onm this
<J_Litewski> and it's not in /media eighter
<vidd> and if you unplug it, it goes away from thunar?
<J_Litewski> and i can't mount it via gnome-mount bacause i don't know the UDI
<J_Litewski> vidd, yes
<vidd> you got a live cd?
<J_Litewski> no
<J_Litewski> i want to reinstall xfce 4.6.0
<vidd> live cd's are great for all kinds of trouble-shooting stuff =]
<J_Litewski> send me one then :P
<vidd> you have a normal install disk?
<J_Litewski> no, i don't have any disks
<J_Litewski> i lost them/they got destroyed
<vidd> J_Litewski, just go to launchpad and order one ....ubuntu will mail them out free
<J_Litewski> ok
<vidd> mind you...they are Ubuntu or Kubuntu or Edubuntu
<vidd> xubuntu is the black sheep of the *buntu family
<vidd> btw J_Litewski what version are you on?
<J_Litewski> 9.04 final
<sober_> hi
<vidd> ic...
<sober_> xubuntu 9.04 will not save my current resolution after restart
<vidd> hello sober_
<vidd> sober_, did you check the "save session" on logout?
<sober_> yup
<vidd> J_Litewski, perhaps you should dist-upgrade
<vidd> sober_, what strange resolution are you picking?
<firestorm> hello
<vidd> hello firestorm
<firestorm> men how tou manage theme in xfce
<SiDi> sober_: do you have drivers for your GPU ?
<firestorm> ?
<sober_> vidd, 1280x1024
<sober_> SiDi, drivers are fine
<SiDi> firestorm: create a folder named .themes, and put the content of the .tar.gz themes you find on the web inside this folder
<sober_> when i restart it goes back to a higher resolution
<SiDi> firestorm: for instance, if you download foo.tar.gz, extract the foo folder in .themes/
<firestorm> ok... I did
<J_Litewski> vidd, i can't dist-upgrade, can i force it?
<vidd> J_Litewski, yeah....
<firestorm> i woulk like change also theme of pidgin, openoffice and so onù
<vidd> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<J_Litewski> vidd, that worked no better than before :)
<sober_> anyone?
<vidd> J_Litewski, i dunno then
<vidd> sober_, what resolution are you set to on reboot?
<sober_> vidd, 1600x1200
<BSE> sober_: do you have functional graphic card driver?
<sober_> BSE, YES
<BSE> ok ok...
<BSE> i see now you answered it already
<sober_> restarting brb
<yrrat209> Hi, could I ask someone a question about installation?
<ochosi> yrrat209, go on
<carlis> vidd I write sudo apt-get install networkmanager and say me: It`s coudn´t find the networkmanager
<J_Litewski> carlis, it's network-manager
<carlis> yes
<J_Litewski> it's not one word
<yrrat209> I have an older laptop with a CD drive no longer working.  How would you install Xubuntu in that situation?
<vidd> carlis, is the instalation complete?
<vidd> !nocd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nocd
<carlis> no
<carlis> I am going to do it now
<vidd> the install will get you everything you need
<carlis> I am going to install it now
<ochosi> yrrat209, is the bios young enough to be able to boot from usb?
<zoredache> yrrat209: via usb, or netboot
<vidd> !no-cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no-cd
<yrrat209> No, boot from USB is not an option on this one.  But Netboot could work.
<carlis> what is netboot ?
<vidd> carlis, not for you
<yrrat209> It doesn't have a native NIC, but does have a PCMCIA NIC that could be installed.
<carlis> I want to learn it
<Markopotomus> I'm using Xubuntu xfce4 here and er... I appear to have lost the ability to copy and paste :s
<vidd> carlis, get a functional normal install first
<carlis> ok
<zoredache> yrrat209: another option might be to simply pop the drive out, and put it in another computer and install from there
<vidd> using the alt-cd or the mini cd
<vidd> not the live cd...cuzz that isnt working on your system
<yrrat209> ok, good thought on that.  Thanks.
<vidd> yrrat209, doing the "move the drive" install does weird things to basic sytem stuff though....so beware
<yrrat209> Right, I wondered about that.  Different CPU hardware, etc.
<yrrat209> Reading now on No CD install.  Didn't see this before.
<zoredache> vidd: I have moved disks around all the time...  The trick is, to basically do a cli-only install, then add additional packages once the drive is back in the system
<vidd> zoredache, i know...just giving the boy (?) a heads-up is all
<ochosi> yrrat209, you could also connect an external cd-drive (e.g. if friends of yours own one...)
<Markopotomus> I'm trying to backup some files onto a USB hard drive. Problems seem to be that I can't write anything onto it, and also that I don't seem to be able to see the bulk of the files that I'm pretty sure are on the drive that I'm trying to back up. Could anyone help with this, pwease?
<ochosi> Markopotomus, have you checked the permissions/user rights on the mount?
<Markopotomus> ochosi: Ah, no, I havent :s It's my mums laptop and I havent actually used it for about 6 months. All I know is it worked when I set it up for her, and every few months she comes to me saying she's broken something :s
<Markopotomus> so, erm... my memory is pretty hazy on what to do with it.
<Markopotomus> well, on the USB hard drive's properies it says Acess:Read and write, Group: root
<ochosi> Markopotomus, how did you mount the drive anyway? (and: what version are you using)
<ochosi> Markopotomus, maybe a manual mount from the terminal would be better then
<Markopotomus> ochosi - I honestly don't remember. I set it up ages ago. All I remember is it's running xfce4
<ochosi> Markopotomus, have you ever done a dist-upgrade since then?
<Markopotomus> ochosi: ah, no, I havent.
<ochosi> Markopotomus, how about a "uname -r", what kernel-version does that tell u?
<ochosi> Markopotomus, (in the terminal)
<Markopotomus> ochosi: Actually I was kinda planning on getting rid of xubuntu and installing Ubuntu 9.04 instead. This laptop can handle it, I think.
<Markopotomus> one mo
<ochosi> Markopotomus, not a good thing to announce in this channel if you want help :)
<Markopotomus> 2.6.24-23-generic
<ochosi> Markopotomus, that means you have hardy installed (aka 8.04)
<ochosi> Markopotomus, that means you have xfce 4.4.*
<Markopotomus> yeah, sorry... mind you, if you can persuade me that later versions aren't going to be a little easier to along with then I'd consider sticking with it. It'd save me time, for sure.
<Markopotomus> At the moment, however, my priority is backing up a bunch of data, which I havent figured out how to do :s
<ochosi> yeah, i see
<Markopotomus> So I should do a dist-upgrade?
<ochosi> not for this problem
<Markopotomus> ah
<ochosi> even though it might help, the problem is too trivial to do an upgrade
<ochosi> well, have a look at the rights management in the man-page of mount ("man mount" in the terminal)
<Markopotomus> right. But there are other problems - the xfce4 panel keeps crashing
<Markopotomus> Which is not something my mum is ever going to be able to figure out how to get out of.
<ochosi> Markopotomus, yeah, for that you can do an upgrade. the panel (amongst other things) has become a *lot* more stable
<Markopotomus> ah, cool
 * Markopotomus - man mounting (*ahem*)
<Markopotomus> Erm... that's just printed one massive load of text in the terminal
<ochosi> ok, i'll have a quick look at that
<Markopotomus> It looks like a standard document rather than anything specific to this machine? 1536 lines...
<Markopotomus> dunno which bit to copy.
<ochosi> no, well it's a manual. a generic one for this version of mount
<ochosi> the option "-w" gives you read/write access, even though it should be default you could try it
<ochosi> so first you have to know the device name
<ochosi> like /dev/sdb1
<Markopotomus> Oh, the synopsis;
<Markopotomus> ah right
<Markopotomus> I, erm... sorry, how do I get it to tell me about my drives?
<ochosi> as long as the harddrive is mounted in thunar simply try the "mount" command without any options
<Markopotomus> oh yep
<ochosi> that should tell you mountpoints and device-nodes
<Markopotomus> I do see
<Markopotomus> It would be especially helpful if it also told me how big each one was, so I could differentiate between them :s
<Markopotomus> ah, I see, it's ﻿ /dev/sdb1
<Markopotomus> erm... I mean /dev/sdb5
<ochosi> does the drive have more than one partition?
<ochosi> or do you have more than one usb-drive connected at the same time?
<Markopotomus> ah, sorry... Im not being clear here. There are two 80 gig hard drives. THe secondary is split into 2 40gig partitions, one of which has Xubuntu. I'm trying to backup from that partition to a USB hard drive.
<Markopotomus> just one USB hard drive.
<ochosi> alright
<carlis> I am installig xubunte and take time
<ochosi> Markopotomus, i just realized you could also try to change the ownership of the folder
<Markopotomus> which one?
<ochosi> Markopotomus, try to do a "sudo chown $USER /media/$MOUNTPOINT"
<Markopotomus> ooh it says access read only :s
<ochosi> Markopotomus, that would give your user ownership of the folder and with that you could change the rights (even in thunar)
<ochosi> Markopotomus, access read only doesn't matter. thunar has a rights-management different that doesn't necessarily reflect the mount-options
<Markopotomus> ok
<Markopotomus> just doing
<Markopotomus> erm, the USB hard drive name has gaps in it, how do I get that working as a terminal command? Or should I be using its mount path wosname (sdb5)?
<Markopotomus> Underscores?
<ochosi> you should be using the folder name of the drive
<ochosi> just navigate to it in thunar and look at the location bar
<Markopotomus> yeah, that's what I've done - there are spaces in the name though
<ochosi> i see
<Markopotomus> Sorry to be so dumb with this - do the $symbols stay or go
<ochosi> so either put quotation marks " around or escape the space with a backslash before it \
<Markopotomus> right
<ochosi> don't worry, it's okl
<Markopotomus> cheers ;)
<Markopotomus> ok, that seems to have done something
<ochosi> so right-click the folder and try to change the permissions
<ochosi> and maybe that would change your permissions on the drive
<Markopotomus> chown: changing ownership of <path> Read-only file system
<artistxe> yeah. what's up with ppl not knowing basic terminal here ? doesn't xubuntu come with resources/help files ?
<Markopotomus> artistxe: it's a little hard to access them when the xfce panel has crashed and, if people are helpful, it's tends to make things a lot more condusive.
<ochosi> Markopotomus, so?
<Markopotomus> I have to say, the quality of the community is pretty outstanding, on the whole. People are brilliantly helpful.
<ochosi> does that mean it worked?
<Markopotomus> ochosi: Ah, Im not sure it has, unfortunately. It *says* read and write in its properties, however I don't seem to be able to actually make files there.
<artistxe> not you Markopotomus  . just have been noticing lately just how many ppl do not know command yet. even basic commands. always happy to help when I can , but I would hope it would be one of the first things a newbie would tackle
<Markopotomus> artistxe: where would you suggest someone go to get a grip on basic syntax?
<ochosi> Markopotomus, well, it should be still group "root". change that. and change the rest of the permissions to very promiscuous
<Markopotomus> ochosi: oo-er.
<artistxe> so many places. there are alot of files you can do a pdf search on. I have even found copies of "Unix in a Nutshell" freely available out there.
<artistxe> http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<Markopotomus> artistxe: thing is, I've looked but even so, I've learnt far more by annoying people in chat rooms.
<Markopotomus> artistxe: However, I would like to learn more, so cheers, I'll check that link.
<artistxe> :)
<Markopotomus> oh, useful indeed :)
<ochosi> Markopotomus, so that didn't have any effect?
<ochosi> Markopotomus,
<Markopotomus> ochosi: actually, I dont seem to be able to edit the permisions :s
<artistxe> http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/    then you can move up to that
<ochosi> Markopotomus, but you should be the owner now, are you not?
<Markopotomus> artistxe: ta muchly
<Markopotomus> ochosi: I'd have thought so - but, erm... Im not quite sure what ideas the drive has :s
<ochosi> Markopotomus, anyways, another way would be to go straight from the terminal with "sudo chmod 777 /media/$MOUNTPOINT"
<ochosi> Markopotomus, did the chown commmand give you any output?
<Markopotomus> yep
<Markopotomus> changing permisions etc... read only file system
<ochosi> ah right
<ochosi> that means you had an error in your syntax
<ochosi> post the command you used
<ochosi> the complete one
<Markopotomus> irena@sita:~$ sudo chmod 777 /media/"Rena ExtHD"
<Markopotomus> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/Rena ExtHD': Read-only file system
<ochosi> ah right, that looks ok, somehow.
<ochosi> well let's start again with the unmounting of the drive
<ochosi> just unmount it in thunar
<sober_> anyone else having problems with new xubuntu saving resolution settings?
<ochosi> Markopotomus, then create a directory (like /media/rena)
<artistxe> Markopotomus, trying to change permissions of a dir ?
<ochosi> Markopotomus, oh, right. use -R
<Markopotomus> artistxe: just trying to get a USB hard drive to be writeable.
<ochosi> artistxe, thanks for the attentive reading :)
<artistxe> blow me ;)
<artistxe> :)
<Markopotomus> ochosi: on my way
<artistxe> yes. and is -R
<ochosi> Markopotomus, like in: sudo chmod -R 777 /media/"Rena ExtHD"
<sober_> xubuntu 9.04 does not save my resolution and refresh settings after restart
<Markopotomus> ochosi: I er... dont appear to be able to create a folder in /media/ ?
<ochosi> well, obviously you gotta use "sudo" for that, you *usually* don't have much more than read-rights in folders other than home
<Markopotomus> oh, right, right, I was in thunar there
<artistxe> instead of sudo mkdir you could always sudo thunar as well.
<SiDi> artistxe: no
<sober_> ?
<SiDi> gksudo thunar * and avoid it anyways :)
<SiDi> sudo thunar will modify your config files and set their owner to root, then if you change your settings afterwards it wont be saved
<artistxe> I do avoid it. never a REASON TO USE IT
<artistxe> sorry for the caps
<SiDi> artistxe: then dont advertise it without warning ^^
<artistxe> oh. and there you go. I assumed incorrectly. my bad. again . I never use it that way anyway
<artistxe> you are right. mybad
<sober_> xubuntu 9.04 does not save my resolution and refresh settings after restart
<SiDi> sober_: gpu drivers imho :)
<sober_> SiDi, that doesn't even come close to making anysense
<SiDi> graphics card drivers, in my humble opinion.
<sober_> i know what you mean but thats not even close
<SiDi> What gpu do you have ?
<SiDi> and xubuntu version, too ?
<sober_> SiDi, we are talknig about saving settings not higher resolution
<sober_> read the question
<SiDi> sober_..
<SiDi> The first symptom of wrongly setup GPU drivers = resolution not saved
<SiDi> thats my 2 cents.
<SiDi> either, hardcode it to your xorg.conf
<DarkTan> what is the command in install xfce?
<SiDi> from Ubuntu ?
<SiDi> sudo aptitude install xfce4 (only xfce) / xubuntu-desktop (xfce + all the xfce4 packages you'll need + sexy artwork and other apps you may need in an xfce session)
<sober_> SiDi, you should change your nick to captain obvious
<JPohlmann> sober_: You should be more polite.
<sober_> JPohlmann, if an old lady ask you to help her cross the street would you verbally tell her how to walk?
<SiDi> sober_: when you first came in the channel, i asked you about your gpu drivers. You didn't give me any info that could have helped me to inform you about currently known GPU drivers issues. The main and almost only case of "resolution not saved" is GPU drivers issue. The only other possible one that i can think of is permission problems.
<Markopotomus> :s
<sober_> because its not the gpu dude seriously honestly there is no specific and or modified driver for this chip
<JPohlmann> sober_: I'd know that she has walked on her feet her whole life. Nobody in here can guess how many experience with Linux you have. So don't be rude to people who try to help you.
<sober_> piss offf
<JPohlmann> Even if those people are wrong.
<SiDi> bah :P
<Markopotomus> Eee. Poor dude must be stressed out.
<Markopotomus> I, er... still dont appear to be able to write to this here USB hard drive.
<DarkTan> Sidi, thx
<ochosi> Markopotomus, ok, where in the list of advice i gave you are you? :)
 * Markopotomus cries on ochosi's shoulder some more
<Markopotomus> I, erm... I got confused round about the mkdir thing, having unmounted the usb hard drive...
 * ochosi is fortunately used to that
<ochosi> k, so let's pick it up there
<Markopotomus> righto
<ochosi> so, have you created a directory?
<Markopotomus> yus
<Markopotomus> /media/rena/
<ochosi> good. so now you can mount the drive to there, with something like "mount -w /dev/sdb* /media/rena"
<ochosi> where * is the number that i can't remember now
<Markopotomus> 5
<ochosi> k
<Markopotomus> ooer crazy stuff
<Markopotomus> Failed to mount blahblah.. Operation not supported. Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use...
<zerothis> so, if I make a live CD partition on a USB drive using unetbootin, then xubuntu on a 2nd partition of the drive. Will both be options in grub?
<Markopotomus> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb5 /media/rena -o force ?
<ochosi> Markopotomus, so the drive is ntfs?
<Markopotomus> ochi ah, I imagine it probably is, yeah
<ochosi> i wouldn't force it
<SiDi> i would
<ochosi> :)
<Markopotomus> ochi - I certainly didnt format the USB hard drive to ext3 or anything
<SiDi> always happens when a ntfs part isnt properly unmounted
<SiDi> usually usb drives are vfat16 though.
<ochosi> haven't used ntfs partitions for ages :D
<SiDi> (mine was ext3 but i killed its MBR)
<Markopotomus> woo
<Markopotomus> Sooo... erm. if I'm not forcing it, is there a way to suggest politely but firmly?
<ochosi> hihi
<ochosi> well, force it. maybe try to add the -w just to be sure
<zerothis> Windows drives are easily destroyed by *normal* use, I'd force it. but i'd be aware that it may never be useable again
<Markopotomus> How to add the -w? mount -tw ntfs-3g /dev/sdb5 /media/rena -o force
<Markopotomus> ieee
<Markopotomus> My mum'd go spare if I wrote of her USB HDD.
<Markopotomus> All I'm trying to do is back up her work :p
<Markopotomus> *wrote off
<ochosi> no, separately. like mount -w -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb5 /media/rena -o force
<Markopotomus> righto then
<Markopotomus> and... sudo it?
<carlis> sidi I don`t receive answer of them why ?
<ochosi> if it doesn't make you a sandwich then "sudo" it. like here: http://xkcd.com/149/
<SiDi> carlis: huh ?
<Markopotomus> best comic ever.
<carlis> i wrote them last thursday
<SiDi> oh, the install team
<SiDi> well, wait a few days
<carlis> about the ubiquity isuue
<SiDi> try launchpad questions+answers too
<zerothis> Markopotomus: did you try making a dd image of the drive"? you can mess with the dd image without worry (except for lost time)
<SiDi> there might be more people reading there
<Markopotomus> zerothis: nope! A dd image?
<Markopotomus> ochosi: Oho! I appear to be able to write stuff!
<carlis> how do i go launchpad question+answer ?
<ochosi> Markopotomus, two thumbs up :)
<SiDi> carlis: https://answers.launchpad.net
<zerothis> i think it stands for device dump. basically its a hardware level copy of a device, in this case, a hard drive. let me look up the command line real quick
<Markopotomus> ochosi: Cheeeeeeeeeeeeers so much for all your help there, that's ace :)
<SiDi> ochosi: i almost bought the t-shirt of this comic
<SiDi> but the shipping fees were more expensive than the shirt T_T
<Markopotomus> ochosi: Actually, there's another puzzle which is somewhat getting to me right now. Thing is, I'm pretty sure my mum has a load of stuff on this computer however I can only find three files. So either there's load of stuff hidden from me, or she has inadvertently deleted it all.
<Markopotomus> ochosi: I really don't think she's done that. I'm just puzzled as to where it's all gone.
<ochosi> Markopotomus, strg + h toggles hide/show hidden files in thunar
<SiDi> Markopotomus: then the _last_ thinkg you should do is mounting the usb drive with write access
<carlis> sidi the page you gave me, I was looking for it and the webpage say it There are no questions matching "ubiquity issue" with the requested statuses.
<SiDi> so i suggest you unmount it before linux creates files, and you run a windows app to retrieve deleted files on ntfs partitions :)
<zerothis> dd if=/dev/sdb conv=sync,noerror bs=64K | gzip -c > /mnt/sda1/sdb.img.gz
<SiDi> the more you'll write on it, the less there will be files that can be saved back
<ochosi> Markopotomus, for the rest i can only say from my own xp that mothers and pcs are a difficult issue...
<Markopotomus> ochosi: *checks recycle bin* *hyperventilates for a second* *ohgodseriouslymumwhatareyoudoing*
<SiDi> carlis: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubiquity/+addquestion
<Markopotomus> Ok, mystery solved, albeit in a rather scary way :|
<SiDi> carlis: describe your problem with as many details as you can, and wait for an answer. There are not many people working on ubiquity, thus it takes them time to answer.
<SiDi> Markopotomus: she trashed every file ? :D
<Markopotomus> SiDi: It seriously looks like it. It's too wierd. She's not THAT much of a n00b, I just dont understand it.
<SiDi> my boss once deleted a lot of important files by accident
<ochosi> Markopotomus, no, she's not a n00b, she's a mum :)
<SiDi> and he had his trash to auto empty every morning
<zerothis> that command copies the drive to a compressed file, bit-for-bit. small easy to copy and move. you can also mount it as a drive or write it to another hard drive. the command also skips errors, substituting dummy data so the image is a funtional drive
<SiDi> _and_ we were using his pc as a file server for the company's needs
<SiDi> i was so launghing the next morning :D
<Markopotomus> wow
<Markopotomus> zerothis: Interesting. Will try to remember that one.
<zerothis> http://linuxweblog.com might have more info about dd images and tricks
<zerothis> note that the command does nothing about existing errors on the original drive (other than 'band aid' the damed area so its nolonger an 'error'), so if there are files in the damaged area, they are lost. Hopefully, everything you need to keep is not on the damaged areas
<Markopotomus> groovy
<Markopotomus> however, I'm knackered now. Must sleep. Thanks for the help all, particuarly ochosi :)
<Markopotomus> nn
<ochosi> Markopotomus, you're welcome
<ochosi> too late :)
<Balrog_> hi ...
<Balrog_> I try printing from evince and nothing happens (xubuntu 8.10)
<Balrog_> printing works fine in firefox
<Balrog_> and openoffice
<carlis> How do i setting up the keyboard in xubuntu ?
<vidd> Balrog_, you have e2ps installed?
<Balrog_> no ... would that prevent a pdf from printing?
<vidd> e2ps = everything to post script
<carlis> How do i setting up the keyboard in xubuntu ?
<vidd> it was needed to get other apps to print correctly in the past
<vidd> carlis, did you ever get your system to actually install?
#xubuntu 2010-05-03
<linux0> hi
<Aquina> 'lo
<raevol> it looks like XDG_DATA_DIRS doesn't include /usr/share
<raevol> should it?
<raevol> i mean, /usr/local/share
<raevol> it has /usr/share
<raevol> does anyone know where the xdg environment variables get set in xubuntu?
<xnoobtu> evenin everyone
<xnoobtu> was hopin maybe I could find some help
<xnoobtu> i think the install just answered my own question for me :) well thanks anyway. hope you all have a good night
<Juanantonio> Hello. I would like to know some opinion on X10.04
<Juanantonio> Is there someone?
<neozen> greetings all
<bcgrown> where are the xfce panel settings stored?  i just want to reset it to normal but removing ~/.config and ~/.cache didn't do it
<moetunes> !resetpanel | bcgrown
<ubottu> bcgrown: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<moetunes> I think that works in xubuntu
<moetunes> ...
<_Techie_> moetunes, xfce4-panel
<moetunes> so that bot link isn't for xubuntu then _Techie_ ?
<_Techie_> nope
<_Techie_> !xfce4
<_Techie_> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<_Techie_> !Xubuntu-channels
<ubottu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<moetunes> just thought the bot links in here would be for xubuntu is all
<_Techie_> some things are, but it iwll also use ubuntu factoids
<bcgrown> so... nobody knows?
<_Techie_> i could figure it out easy enough, but not whithout looking at an xubuntu system
<bcgrown> what would you look for?
<_Techie_> ~/.xfce4
<bcgrown> yep, me too but there isn't one
<moetunes> kill the panel then remove ~/.config/xfce/panel I thought
<bcgrown> there's a ./config/xfce4 but removing did seem to do anything
<bcgrown> maybe because i didn't kill the panel first
<_Techie_> how did you kill your panels?
<moetunes> did you kill the panel before removing it?]
<_Techie_> sudo killall xfce4-panels && rm ~/.condig/xfce4 && xfce4-panels
<_Techie_> config*
<bcgrown> yep, that did it!
<_Techie_> sudo killall xfce4-panels && rm ~/.config/xfce4 && xfce4-panels
<bcgrown> i just did "killall xfce4-panel though
<_Techie_> ahh
<_Techie_> i see
<bcgrown> thanks
<_Techie_> you had removed the config fiel
<_Techie_> but not fully killed the panels
<bcgrown> yeah, it must've just re-written it when i logged out
<bcgrown> i hate it when my computer outsmarts me
<moetunes> heh
<_Techie_> si there anyone onjline that can add to ubuntu's factoids?
<_Techie_> what do people think of the case im getting on wednesday?
<_Techie_> http://www.aywun.com/ProductDetails.asp?ID=88
<bcgrown> ...functional
<bcgrown> not a fan of windows
<moetunes> I like mid sized cases-that looks cool :]
<_Techie_> im getting that because its one of the few cases where all the internals are painted black aswell
<bcgrown> does it come with a power supply
<_Techie_> nah, i got my own PSU
<_Techie_> a 500W im throwing in it
<bcgrown> cool.  some of those included ones are shall we say... not so good
<_Techie_> this isnt a good PSU anyway
<_Techie_> im upgradign to a Vantech ION when i can afford it
<bcgrown> some name brand ones aren't so good either: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/410
<bcgrown> might want to read through that before you buy a new one
<neozen> I think I'll look @ xfce #6230 as a blessing in disguise ..... time to bone up on the mc shortcuts.
<mkitef> Anyone able to help me debug a graphics problem preventing me logging in to my upgraded Lucid laptop?
<_Techie_> please pastebin /var/log/xorg.log
<_Techie_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mkitef> Having to run IRC on another machine as the textmode console resolution is wrong as well.  I'll try via ssh from this machine
<raevol> does anyone know where the xdg environment variables get set in xubuntu?
<mkitef> Sorry ubottu - I don't understand the reference to the channel topic.
<raevol> i have a bug i need to file and i want to make sure i write it up correctly
<mkitef> Sorry - ubotto I should have said - the laptop is Xubuntu Lucid
<_Techie_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mkitef> Hi Techie - Xorg.0.log is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/426803/
<_Techie_> mkitef, does your screen support 800x600?
<mkitef> Techie - should support 1024x768 I think as well as 800x600 - it's an old Toshiba R100
<_Techie_> you may wish to try another screen
<_Techie_> as theres no actual errors int xorg.log, but it is using a very low resolution
<mkitef> Do you mean plug in an external monitor?
<_Techie_> ... is this a laptop>
<mkitef> Yes it's a laptop
<_Techie_> excuse me while i run and hide in the corner, i hate graphics problems on laptope
<_Techie_> laptops*
<_Techie_> anyway
<mkitef> I know what you mean - it was working in an interesting manner in Xubuntu Karmic, now I can't log in and the console mode if wrong
<mkitef> ^h^h is wrong
<_Techie_> you may need to use xrandr to change the resolution, or create an xorg.conf
<_Techie_> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<_Techie_> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<_Techie_> have fun
<moetunes> mkitef: you need to make a xorg.conf and set better hsync and vrefresh settings
<moetunes> line 214 suggests that
<mkitef> I just tried running xrandr, but I get "Can't open display" error, even with sudo
<moetunes> is X running?
<mkitef> It was, then I tried after "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" and still got the same error
<moetunes> well while X isn't running do   Xorg.configure   to make an xorg.conf.new in your home folder
<moetunes> oops that should have been Xorg -configure mkitef
<mkitef> Got a cannot move old log file error - will try as root
<mkitef> No X server with errors: f000:50b4: 01 ILLEGAL EXTENDED X86 OPCODE!
<mkitef> error setting MTRR (base = )x.......) Inappropriate ioctl for device (25)
<moetunes> trident cards do bite
<moetunes> mkitef: try    killall -v X    and see if it was still running
<mkitef> I'm going to try again over ssh so I can cut & paste the results
<moetunes> k
<mkitef> can't start X over ssh
<moetunes> if you do the killall -v X on the lappy or through ssh does it say it was already dead?
<mkitef> ssh says - user not authorised to run the X server (even with X11 tunnelling turned on)
<moetunes> try it on the lappy and use sudo then
<mkitef> trying X -config xorg.conf.new on the lappy returns blank screen of Ctl-Alt-F8, no change to text on Ctl-Alt-F7 and long text on console that ends in the error about illegal extended x86 Opcode and inappropriate ioctl
<mkitef>   /var/log/Xorg.0.log has a line near the start Unable to locate/open config file: xorg.conf.new but I know the file is there
<moetunes> the command   sudo Xorg -configure   on its' own make a file   xorg.conf.new   in your home folder that you can edit to add better vrefresh etc then move to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mkitef> Ok - now I get the Xorg.0.log generated and the usual errors about refresh rates.  The console still has the error about ILLEGAL X86 OPCODE
<moetunes> mkitef: did you add to the vrefresh setting in the xorg.conf?
<mkitef> trying - I added HorizSync 50-70 and VertRefresh 50-70.  Still getting the same errors.  Just googling for correct settings
<moetunes> mkitef: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/4570/toshiba-tecra-m1-stuck-on-800x600-maximum-screen-resolution/
<mkitef> Trying this one as well http://borderworlds.dk/writings/xorg.conf
<mkitef> came from this site http://borderworlds.dk/writings/freebsd_on_toshiba_portege_r100.html which is the same model
<moetunes> shold work but the vrefresh seems very high at 110
<moetunes> s/shold/should
<moetunes> the one I posted has the same vid card and a vrefresh rate of only 60
<mkitef> I'll trying bringing it down
<moetunes> high settings can fry the tft
<mkitef> still doesn't seem to work - screen is black.  Xorg.0.log reports (II) TRIDENT(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
<mkitef> Also found this: (--) TRIDENT(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024) (**) TRIDENT(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (II) TRIDENT(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
<moetunes> can you paste that xorg.0.log mkitef ?
<mkitef> pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/426825/
<moetunes> k
<mkitef> We have progress - I just rebooted and now the GDM login screen is the right resolution and so is the console mode.  However, I still can't login to the GUI
<mkitef> Just did a "less Xorg.0.log" in the console and now the text goes off the bottom of the screen again :-(
<moetunes> mkitef: I would change the vrefresh to 40-70 and hsync to 25-55 'cause the log still says they are out of range
<mkitef> Currently in the log they say they are (II) TRIDENT(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-50.00 kHz (II) TRIDENT(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 43.00-60.00 Hz
<moetunes> that's why I suggested  vrefresh to 40-70 and hsync to 25-55
<moetunes> all we can do is change those until the "out of range" error goes and you get a gui
<S0210> How do I remove "Wildbush" theme from the list in the Settings Menu? (It screws up my system.) What should I delete?
<mkitef> still getting vrefresh out of range - should I be widening the range to allow more options or reducing the range to prevent it choosing the wrong ones?
<moetunes> mkitef: slowly increase the upper setting - I would go 5 at a time
<mkitef> So far - got vrefresh up to 90 and now only getting hsync errors - do I go up or down on that one?
<mkitef> Current hsync = 25-55
<moetunes> try upper limit up 5 at a time mkitef
<S0210> How to start memenu from theterminal
<mkitef> moetunes - hsync = 25-70, vrefresh=40-90.  No more out of range errors, but I do have "(II) TRIDENT(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)"
<moetunes> mkitef: you might have to change the driver to vesa not trident then mate
<moetunes> S0210: is wildbush in /usr/share themes?
<moetunes> S0210: is wildbush in /usr/share/themes?
<moetunes> sorry
<mkitef> moetunes: tried vesa and got only top left quadrant of screen visible and still not logged in
<moetunes> mkitef: paste the x log again and we'll see what it says
<S0210> moetunes: yes, there is a directory like that. I just delete it, right?
<moetunes> S0210: yep - you'll need admin rights tho
<mkitef> moetunes: Xorg.0.log = http://paste.ubuntu.com/426840/
<Peacimowen> So.. why would upgrading to 10.04 leave in graycale with a resolution that is lower than my actually display size? (meaning that the lower portion of my screen was below the bottom edge of the display)?
<S0210> moetunes: thanks! :-)
<Peacimowen> I scrapped Xubuntu completely as a result - it was really unusable and rather difficult to try to fix since I couldn't see half of what I was doing... but I'd like to find some kind of explanation.
<moetunes> mkitef: seems it might be ddc module that's your prob line 150
<moetunes> mkitef: try a reboot maybe
<rshakin> hey ppl
<rshakin> a quick question about dropbox
<mkitef> moetunes: is there a way to disable ddc? - I don't see it named in xorg.conf
<rshakin> for some reason when it's loading it makes my background flicker anyone else has the same issue in xubuntu
<moetunes> (II) LoadModule: "ddc" (II) Module "ddc" already built-in - would suggest not...
<moetunes> mkitef: ^^
<mkitef> Oh dear
<moetunes> mkitef: that's only a guess - I can't see another reason  for it not going fullscreen
<moetunes> tho
<mkitef> moetunes: I get the ddc error under vesa & trident drivers from the beginning.  Reboot makes no difference unfortunately
<moetunes> mkitef: that card is getting old now - xorg updates prob didn't take it into consideration - you might have to consider an older distribution for the lappy :{
<mkitef> moetunes: trident gives me the right resolution for GDM but an error about (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan).  Whereas Vesa driver gives me no errors but the wrong resolution.  Both give me the ddc error.  You think it is an old card or old processor? - the error says "X86 EXTENDED OPCODE"
<moetunes> mkitef: to be honest i don't know - it is the only error and it comes straight after the ddc module is loaded - so adding !=! gives...
<moetunes> 1+1 I meant
<mkitef> Cheers - I'll try googling the error - found 1 hit already, but doesn't seem to help http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=142&t=42872
<moetunes> mkitef: he had a fix with   HorizSync 28.0 - 51.0   VertRefresh 60.0 - 60.0
<mkitef> That gets me the right resolution with the vesa driver - but still no login and still the ILLEGAL X86 EXTENDED OPCODE! error
<moetunes> mkitef: mint would have been using older ubuntu stuff - might pay to see if lucid uses a newer Xorg then
<mkitef> moetunes: tried tail -f Xorg.0.log during a login attempt:  got the error
<mkitef> (II) Power Button: Close
<mkitef> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
<mkitef> (II) Video Bus: Close
<mkitef> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
<mkitef> (II) Power Button: Close
<mkitef> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
<mkitef> (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close
<mkitef> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
<mkitef> (II) PS/2 Mouse: Close
<mkitef> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
<mkitef> (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
<mkitef> (II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Close
<mkitef> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
<mkitef> f000:50b4: 01 ILLEGAL EXTENDED X86 OPCODE!
<mkitef>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<Sysi> pastebin please
<mkitef> Sysi - sorry (new to irc)
<moetunes> mkitef: the close bits would be because X was exiting
<_Techie_> !pasta
<_Techie_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<moetunes> mkitef: from the second last post here - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/problem-with-setting-right-screen-resolution-in-debian-lenny-769707/ - HorizSync       31.50-81.00 & VertRefresh	40.00-75.00
<mkitef> Sorry - still a step backward with the vertrefresh error and still the DDC
<moetunes> hmm well I'm outta ideas then mkitef sorry
<mkitef> moetunes: I appreciate the help.  Now tried starting X from console with GDM turned off.  I get this recurrent message "No protocol specified /n .. /n " repeats until X killed
<moetunes> mkitef: how did you try to start x?
<moetunes> without gdm you should use     startx
<mkitef> I stopped GDM.  Then used "startx" from the console command line.  There is another error that scrolls off the screen and doesn't go into Xorg.0.log
<moetunes> k
<mkitef> I get the OPCODE error then: error setting MTRR (base=0xf00000 ...)  Inappropriate ioctl for device (25).  No protocol specified .. waiting for X server to begin accepting connections.
<mkitef> moetunes:  PROGRESS - if I run sudo startx I get a GUI!
<moetunes> that's strange...
<mkitef> Could this relate to the upgrade and using the same username and not reformating the /home partition causing a problem?
<moetunes> has the comp lost power while running?
<mkitef> not that I recall
<moetunes> did you mount the old /home as /home ?
<mkitef> yup
<moetunes> it should be fine - I do that
<mkitef> ls -l of my home dir give the owner of most files as "501" but some new ones as "myusername"
<moetunes> is there a .ICE file?
<moetunes> or .ICE*
<mkitef> There is a .ICEauthority file
<moetunes> you might have to   sudo chmod 777   that file and chown the rest
<mkitef> I just did the chown -R, I'll try the chmod
<mkitef> no luck from chmod
<mkitef> now it won't work for root either!
<moetunes> mkitef: you might have to go to tty and kill X
<mkitef> I did
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> did the chown -R work? - I always use -Rv to make sure
<Mikolynx> Help!
<Mikolynx> I need serious help...
<mkitef> 8GB of files later the chown seems to have worked
<moetunes> heh
<Mikolynx> I can't seem to boot 10.04...updated from karmic...
<moetunes> any error with startx?
<moetunes> mkitef: ^^
<Mikolynx> been all over the forum trying to figure out how to get past the bliking cursor at boot...
<Mikolynx> I get the blinking cursor then a black screen...
<MrNaz> in the new screensaver dialog, how do you download the screensavers that arent already on the system?
<mkitef> sorry - chown still running I can just catch the "permissions retained" messages as they go by
<MrNaz> aptitude serach screensavername doesnt bring naything up
<mkitef> oops - it says "ownership retained" - I guess the last chmod worked
<moetunes> k
<mkitef> looks like I am getting a GUI - with my default windows open!
<mkitef> moetunes: Thank you for all your time and help.  I have a GUI and it survived a reboot and ordinary login!
<moetunes> well done mkitef :]
<mkitef> It must have been a permission problem preventing Xserver - client talk or XFCE starting
<moetunes> yep sounds like it
<mkitef> Many thanks :-)
<moetunes> np :)
<Mikolynx> See, when I reboot I see the system stuff run through and then I get a blinking cursor that lasts for 30 seconds and then a black screen.\
<moetunes> Mikolynx: is that in the recovery mode?
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> strange... #xubuntu-it is automatically forwarded to #ubuntu-it
<knome> there is no localised channels for xubuntu
<MaxFrames> oh...
<knome> the #ubuntu-it will answer quoestions about xubuntu as well, as long as they have the knowledge
<knome> *-o
<Sysi> knomeledge
<moetunes> heh
<knome> that is what they don't have
<knome> ;)
<MaxFrames> I have an issue with synergy+ since I have upgraded to 10.04, sometimes when I switch the mouse to the client (xubuntu) from the server (windows), the client "thinks" the mouse button is depressed
<MaxFrames> thus a selection rectangle appears and moves around as I move the mouse
<MaxFrames> I have to logoff to stop that
<MaxFrames> in other words, it's like I was constantly keeping my finger on the mouse button
<MaxFrames> I don't know what is causing this, it does not happen every time
<MaxFrames> but often enough
<knome> MaxFrames, have you tried pressing esc?
<MaxFrames> yes, I've tried to press almost every key :)
<MaxFrames> apparently, the only way to stop it is to log off and back on
<mouseover> I want to apt-get g++4.2 which is not available in the Lucid repo. Tho it is available in the 8.10 repo. How can I get something from an older Ubuntu repo?
<mouseover> How do I apt-get a package from an older Ubuntu repo? For example, g++-4.2 is not available in 10.04, but available in 8.10.
<freim> hi, quick question: is pulseaudio an optional or required dependency in Xubuntu 10.04?
<mr_pouit> it's not required for xfce, only for gdm
<freim> ok, good
<freim> does anyone know how to make keyboard shortcuts using the "windows key"? I can't seem to get them to work
<moetunes> how are you trying to set them?
<freim> I used the keyboard settings dialog. Added an entry which looked like <Super_L>+a
<freim> which then was set to start up the xfce terminal
<freim> I tested the same with <ctrl><alt> and that one worked fine
<freim> but the one with the windows key didn't react at all
<freim> in KDE and Gnome it is recognized as <Mod4>, not <Super_L>
<moetunes> why not just use the application shortcuts in keyboard settings?
<freim> not sure what you mean by that
<moetunes> it's  a tab in the systems settings - keyboard applet
<freim> that's where I set it I believe
<freim> unless there are several places to set shortcuts
<moetunes> k - it would have asked you to press the keys you wanted yes?
<freim> not that I can see how it helps to change where I set it when it seems XFCE doesn't recognize the windows key as a modifier
<freim> moetunes: yes it did
<freim> it wasn't a problem to add the entry. The problem is that it doesn't work :)
<moetunes> do you have a right and left windows key? - super L is the left one
<freim> yes
<freim> and I set and tested the left one
<moetunes> seems strange
<freim> I tried googling it, but only found old entries with no definitive answer other than that it just didn't work
<freim> some people apparently had some luck messing with xmodmap, but I didn't see a difference
<moetunes> freim: do you have a file ~/.config/xfce4/shortcuts/"theme-name".xml?
<freim> don't know, at work atm
<freim> I need to hand-edit it?
<moetunes> seems if you bypass the shortcuts gui and edit that file directly it can work
<moetunes> it's from an old post tho
<freim> will check when I get back home
<arthurjohnson> Does anyone here happen to know what provides automounting in Xubuntu?
<mr_pouit> thunar + thunar-volman (+ hal)
<arthurjohnson> I'm running Ubuntu Cli and installed just the Xfce4 components, and with Karmic automounting worked fine.  Once I upgraded to Lucid, it stopped working.
<arthurjohnson> One of my machines is using Xubuntu, and automounting is working fine there.  So I doubt its a thunar problem.
<mr_pouit> do you usedo you use autologin on the machine?
<mr_pouit> *do you use
<arthurjohnson> yes, in fact I do.
<arthurjohnson> Interestingly enough, not on the Xubuntu machine.
<mr_pouit> yeah, it fails because of that, probably
<mr_pouit> ah
<mr_pouit> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/+bug/546992)
<freim> hasn't 10.04 migrated from HAL->udev?
<mr_pouit> xfce components still use hal
<freim> so both can run side-by-side?
<freim> the way it has been described it seemed like hal was being ripped out and wouldn't work correctly anymore
<arthurjohnson> Ha!  That solved it mr_pouit
<arthurjohnson> I put /usr/sbin/hald in /etc/rc.local, rebooted, and ta-da!  Automounting started working again.
<arthurjohnson> How is #xubuntu handling it?  I thought hald didn't load during upstart?
<arthurjohnson> I should say, Xubuntu 10.04, I didn't mean the channel.
<impulse255> hi
<impulse255> i recently installed xubuntu and it worked perfectly but then i restarted the machine and i don't have the panels
<impulse255> the sort of dissappeared i only see the desktop ..
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<impulse255> yeah i was just writing that i can run that command and it works it shows the panels
<impulse255> but the problem is they dont reappear when i restart ..
<impulse255> also there are some criticals right after i start xfce4-panel
<arthurjohnson> impulse255: When you restart or log out, did you click save session?
<impulse255> nope ..
<arthurjohnson> Try that and see if it solves your problem.
<impulse255> there is a checkbox on the logout window
<arthurjohnson> Yes, is that checked on?
<impulse255> that says 'save sessions for future logins'
<impulse255> i think it was on the first time i restarted ...
<impulse255> i can try again and see if that works
<arthurjohnson> make sure your panels are loading, restart making sure that "save session..." is checked on.
<arthurjohnson> loading == loaded
<impulse255> just restarted the laptop
<impulse255> 1sec
<impulse255> it works ^^
<impulse255> thank you
<arthurjohnson> impulse255: your welcome ;)
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu OpenWeek starts at 15:00 UTC today
<craigbass1976> Someones top menu bar disappeared.  How can I tell her to get it back?  She's got no menus
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<craigbass1976> charlie-tca, thank you much.  Never heard of it, and on my end, I couldn't figure out how to delete on in a hirry on my end to test.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, not an uncommon issue
<craigbass1976> How'd she delete it?
<charlie-tca> she didn't. It crashed
<craigbass1976> Ahh.
<charlie-tca> An easy way to see it happen is to boot the live cd environment, then click the 'quit' icon two times
<craigbass1976> Hey, while I've got you, is there an issue in general with openoffice in regards to a hardy to lucid upgrade?  Last night at my house on regular ubuntu, there was some issue but I was able to go through with the upgrade.  Today on Xub (at work) the upgrade wouldn't continue.  I've uninstalled and will give it another go.
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> I don't know of any other workaround, then to uninstall and reinstall OO.o
<ocs> hi. I'm trying to install 10.04  with the live cd. Unfortunately, it doesn't see any root filesystem. I obtain the same error with 9.10, while 9.04 works...
<Prajwal> any command to start a new terminal
<Prajwal> other than xterm
<charlie-tca> xfce4-terminal
<charlie-tca> Terminal
<charlie-tca> both should work
<Prajwal> it should have all the setting applied to terminal
<Prajwal> that was my idea
<rgnr> hey ppl
<Prajwal> anyway thanks let me check with this
<rgnr> is 10.04 worthy yet?
<charlie-tca> Prajwal: xfce4-terminal  is the command used in xubuntu to start your terminal
<charlie-tca> rgnr: worthy of ???
<charlie-tca> yes
<rgnr> i saw some posts made a few days ago
<rgnr> reportin 10.04 is being mighty problematic
<charlie-tca> Oh?
<charlie-tca> I run it on three systems with a problem
<charlie-tca> There is a bug in thunar, which freezes it if you use detailed view
<Prajwal> thanks charlie-tca
<Prajwal> actually i had my manual setting applied there ...xterm was showing me a white background
<Prajwal> this helped me better
<ocs> "no root file system is defined. please correct this from partitioning menu" during installation from live cd... But I'm unable to correct it... what should I do? I don't have this error with 9.04 (on the same hardware)
<charlie-tca> Did you select a partition to install in ?
<charlie-tca> The partition menu has changed since 9.04
<rgnr> and what's with grub?
<charlie-tca> rgnr: ??
<charlie-tca> specifics, please
<rgnr> like many users complain on grub bug
<rgnr> after updating
<charlie-tca> If they downloaded the early test images, it is broken
<rgnr> upgrading to 10.04
<charlie-tca> Did they read the release notes? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#GRUB%20menu.lst:%20install%20the%20maintainer%27s%20version%20vs.%20keep%20the%20local%20version
<rgnr> cool thanks
<rgnr> i'll keep that in mind
<craigbass1976> thanks charlie-tca.  Off to upgrade
<vik> hello, I cannot write my usb after update from Karmic, please help
<arthurjohnson> vik: Can you elaborate? What kind of USB device?
<vik> It's usb pen drive
<vik> It mounts, but I cannot write on it
<vik> it was ok with Karmic
<arthurjohnson> vik: can you past the output of dmesg here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<arthurjohnson> vik: Then send me the link.
<charlie-tca> Are you using auto-login?
<Guest96887> hi, why flash drives are not automounted?
<charlie-tca> Are you using auto-login?
<vik> arthurjohnson, http://pastebin.com/Sp2S8d84
<Guest96887> yep
<charlie-tca> That is a bug. the workaround is to login manually
<charlie-tca> bug 546992
<Guest96887> okaaaay, so if i change autologin to manual login, there's nothing more to do, just reboot?
<charlie-tca> https://launchpad.net/bugs/546992
<arthurjohnson> Guest96887: Actually, there is another workaround
<arthurjohnson> Guest96887: You can put /usr/sbin/hald in /etc/rc.local just before "exit 0"
<arthurjohnson> Guest96887: Thats what fixed it for me.
<Guest96887> arthurjohnson, ok, will try that, thx
<charlie-tca> That was a good workaround for most users.
<charlie-tca> Thank you, arthurjohnson
<arthurjohnson> charlie-tca: I just fixed my Lucid installs that way this morning ;)
<Guest96887> will now reboot and see if it works
<arthurjohnson> vik: Can you do the same thing for the "mount" command
<arthurjohnson> vik: Just run "mount" and put it in pastebin and send me the link
<vik> http://pastebin.com/kTiH4Wf4
<lsemple> hi, after instaling xubuntu 10.04,and finally getting the nvidia drivers to work for me,  my splash screen for turning on my computer and booting the O/S has been changed to something that looks like its in 256 color mode (low resolution also)
<lsemple> how do I put it back to the default xubuntu 10.04 bootsplash ?
<Guest63985> okay, that actually did the thing, great thx to everybody:)
<arthurjohnson> Guest63985: Glad I could help!
<charlie-tca> lsemple: yes, that is a bug in the nvidia drivers. It is acually something like 4-color mode
<lsemple> christ
<lsemple> charlie-tca: yeah thats uuugly
<lsemple> makes me super unsure of my system
<lsemple> I bet they did that on purpose
<arthurjohnson> vik: Thats really odd.  From your dmesg and mount command, everything is read only.
<charlie-tca> Here, this tells you about it - http://www.netsplit.com/2010/03/30/all-about-kernel-mode-setting/
<arthurjohnson> I'm sorry, I meant read-write
<arthurjohnson> vik: And you say you can't write to /media/usb0?
<lsemple> charlie-tca: no way to fix this hey ?
<lsemple> what about making my own bootsplash
<charlie-tca> lsemple: see that last link I gave
<vik> arthurjohnson, yes, i am sure
<arthurjohnson> vik: Open a terminal and type "touch /media/usb0/testfile"
<charlie-tca> lsemple: yes, you could create one. It is mainly those of us with the Nvidia cards that are screwed on it
<vik> touch: cannot touch „/media/usb0/testfile“: Permission denied
<vik> arthurjohnson, I was doing an upgrade from Karmic, that's it
<arthurjohnson> vik: Do an "ls -alh /media/usb0" and put that in pastebin
<lsemple> charlie-tca: what did you do to your system ?
<arthurjohnson> vik: Or better yet, do a sudo touch /media/usb0/testfile"
<lsemple> did you get a bootsplash made ? or just leave it ?
<arthurjohnson> vik: sorry, "sudo touch /media/usb0/testfile"
<vik> viso 6,0K
<vik> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 2,0K 1970-01-01 03:00 .
<vik> drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 4,0K 2010-05-03 19:19 ..
<charlie-tca> I cleaned up the overspray in the logo
<jarnos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9227244#post9227244
<charlie-tca> Here is the one I use as an attachment to the bug - https://launchpad.net/bugs/552000
<vik> nothing happens with sudo touch...
<vik> just another line
<arthurjohnson> vik: Your usb device is mounted as root
<charlie-tca> jarnos: referring to???
<arthurjohnson> vik: cat /etc/fstab and put that in pastebin.ubuntu.com
<arthurjohnson> vik: don't flood the channel
<charlie-tca> lsemple: take a look at the bug report.
<charlie-tca> jarnos: the answer is in the wiki
<vik> http://pastebin.com/izJNP9yB
<charlie-tca> !grub2 | jarnos
<ubottu> jarnos: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<vik> arthurjohnson, I have installed USBmount previously, just after update, because it my usb did not turn on at all
<arthurjohnson> vik: Thats not the proper fix
<arthurjohnson> vik: sudo apt-get autoremove usbmount
<arthurjohnson> vik: Then put /usr/sbin/hald in /etc/rc.local just before "exit 0"
<arthurjohnson> vik: Reboot, and you will be all set.
<jarnos> charlie-tca: ok, thanks
<vik> arthurjohnson, what about /usr/sbin/hald???
<vik> arthurjohnson, once again what should I put in rc.local?
<Sysi> they removed hal to be fast and now usb-mounts fail?
<lsemple> man upgrading is painful
<lsemple> I hope this xubuntu lasts 10 years
<lsemple> thats the goal isnt it ?
<vik> arthurjohnson, it's not working, my usb is not mounted at all.
<Sysi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<vik> I need help. My usb is not being mounted after upgrade from karmic to lucid. I would appreaciate help. Thanks
<vik> Please, i really need help with mounting usb, I cannot solve it myself
<vik> -
<lsemple> charlie-tca: yeah ok I saw your post in that bug report that you cleaned up the logo
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lsemple> charlie-tca: what did you do to it ?
<charlie-tca> I opened it in GIMP and removed all the excess white around it
<charlie-tca> It looked like it had been spray painted, so I cleaned up the overspray
<lsemple> ohh yeah I see that
<charlie-tca> It still shows up big for nvidia users, but it looks sharper on my system
<lsemple> yeah, well I am going to make my own
<lsemple> keep the colors simple
<charlie-tca> Okay. Let us see it when it is done?
<lsemple> what color mode should I use ?
<charlie-tca> You have an nvidia card, gotta stay in 16-color
<lsemple> ok
<lsemple> sounds good
<lsemple> I will keep the logo the same and the icon, maybe do something cool to it though
<charlie-tca> I'm no artist, myself. The best I can do is letters
<lsemple> charlie-tca: yeah same
<lsemple> I was thinking of making an ansi art logo or something :)
<lsemple> out of text
<lsemple> the matrix
<lsemple> could probably just download something
<arthurjohnson> vik: I'm out of ideas, sorry I wish I could help.  I had the exact same issue yesterday, and thats what I did to solve it.
<arthurjohnson> Whops, he left.
<arthurjohnson> Wished I could have helped him, darned need to eat sustenance to survive.
<arthurjohnson> Anybody around for an easy question?
<arthurjohnson> I saw that one of the features of Xubuntu 10.04 is Xfce4 Classic look.  How do I set that?
<arthurjohnson> I poked and poked, but couldn't find anything.
<charlie-tca> It is?
<charlie-tca> Oh, yeah
<charlie-tca> At the gdm screen, select xfce-session instead of xubuntu-session
<charlie-tca> I think
<arthurjohnson> Orly
<anom01y> is it me or does everyone seem to be having problems with this "new" ubuntu 10.04 ??
<anom01y> and video card drivers, specifically nvidia
<charlie-tca> not really problems here. Incompatible with the new plymouth screen, though
<arthurjohnson> Cute!  Wished it saved as much memory as vanilla Xfce4 install, but still pretty cool trick
<arthurjohnson> anom01y: I had issues with them trying to get rid of hald, once I figured that out, everything worked as normal
<anom01y> I can't get my nvidia drivers to stay loaded, whenever I reset the compter I have to go back into recovery mode, reinstall drivers, then restart, but then I restart again, and they are broke again
<charlie-tca> Did you install them with hardware drivers?
<anom01y> yep
<charlie-tca> arthurjohnson: anything?
<anom01y> nvidia geforce 6200,
<charlie-tca> I run that card without those issues
<anom01y> charlie-tca, ohh yeah, is it agp ?
<anom01y> I've been having this problem for a day or two now
<charlie-tca> pci
<anom01y> hmm yeah mine is AGP,
<charlie-tca> My mx-4000's are agp
<charlie-tca> ykxf16QniGgE
<anom01y> I am going to reset the computer (again).. hopefully this time they work... trying version 172 for the nvidia drivers..
<arthurjohnson> I had issues with nvidia.  I wound up, of all things, removing SLiM and going back go gdm.
<anom01y> charlie-tca, what version of drivers do you use ?
<charlie-tca> I use the version called nvidia-current
<arthurjohnson> I'm using nvidia-glx-185, I don't know if that helps or not.
<anom01y> ok brb
<charlie-tca> arthurjohnson: that's old for 10.04
<charlie-tca> nvidia-current is 195
<arthurjohnson> This machine has been upgraded a few times.
<arthurjohnson> I'll play with upgrading when I'm not working.
<charlie-tca> If you installed them from nvidia's site, you have to remove the drivers completely before installing with 'hardware drivers'. The new nvidia installer in no longer usable by us.
<arthurjohnson> yeah, strangest thing. I used Slim display manager, worked good under karmic, but under lucid, where slim is in the repos, I get all kinds of artifacts on the screen.
<arthurjohnson> Switched back to gdm, and the problem went away.
<charlie-tca> It mioght be that old driver causing it, but it might be something to do with gtk too
<arthurjohnson> Right now I'm trying to figure out why one of my laptops won't come back from suspension.
 * charlie-tca thinks it is because it is broken
<arthurjohnson> My Acer 5315 suspends and comes back without problems, but the Dell Latitude D600 does not.
 * charlie-tca hides again
<arthurjohnson> Used to work under Karmic.
<arthurjohnson> Well, the Latitude is an issued machine from my company, and I hate it.  Runs hot, touchpad is buggy, etc etc etc
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> they broke some of the suspend stuff again, as I recall
<arthurjohnson> Sometimes when I click something I have to "wiggle" the cursor to get it to wake back up.
<charlie-tca> Haven't heard that one, though
<arthurjohnson> Same with a terminal, start typing, its locked up, wiggle, and all the text I was typing appears all at once.
<anom01y> yeah charlie-tca arthurjohnson can't get this computer to boot
<anom01y> without going through fail safe and low-graphics mode
<charlie-tca> I am finding without using suspend/hibernate, my desktop is not responding always. Sometimes have to hit the key two or three times to get a response
<anom01y> I have nvidia geforce 6200 and everything was working fine until I "upgraded"
<anom01y> (more like downgraded)
<charlie-tca> did you have the nvidia site driver installed?
<anom01y> charlie-tca, no I never used that one
<anom01y> man once I get this computer going I am NEVER upgrading ever again
<arthurjohnson> you could reinstall from scratch ;)
<anom01y> arthurjohnson, I just did that
<charlie-tca> I upgraded three systems without that problem
<anom01y> after having the exact same problem after upgrading using synaptics upgrade tool
<anom01y> I should just put 9.10 back in
<arthurjohnson> or 8.04, and wait for the next LTS ;)
<arthurjohnson> Oh wait...
<anom01y> yeah this is BS
<anom01y> I hate upgrading
<anom01y> can't even work
<arthurjohnson> I did four upgrades and four installs.  All seem to be working pretty well for me.
<arthurjohnson> Other than the hald problem on the upgrades, that is, and the artifacts with Slim display manager.
<charlie-tca> three upgrades and 16 installs
<arthurjohnson> I can't get the install to boot off the usb stick for my laptop thou, ticking me off.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, mine are all cd based
<anom01y> well I may or may not switch to ReD hat
<arthurjohnson> DONT do Debian Testing whatever you do. Nvidia is completely broken.
<charlie-tca> heh
<anom01y> is red hat good with nvidia ?
<anom01y> I would like something that has xfce
<arthurjohnson> no idea
<arthurjohnson> haven't used Red Hat since they renamed to Fedora ;)
<arthurjohnson> Switched to Debian in 1999
<arthurjohnson> Then to Ubuntu in 2007
<arthurjohnson> Ah crap, reinstalled on the Dell and forgot what I did to get wireless working *sigh*
<slow-motion> hi
<charlie-tca> Hello, slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi charlie-tca
<slow-motion> so, the update is done
<anom01y> computers are all about fixing them it seems nowadays
<anom01y> using them is a thing of the past
<arthurjohnson> Seems that way sometimes!
<arthurjohnson> Aha!
<arthurjohnson> b42-fwcutter
<arthurjohnson> er, b43-fwcutter
<anom01y> anyone here figure out the nvidia bug ?
<anom01y> anyone here know of a good video card that is not ati or nvidia but well supported in Ubuntu, AGP or PCI-E 8x,
<anom01y> has to be well supported in Linux
<charlie-tca> What's left if you don't use nvidia or ati?
<anom01y> something good
<anom01y> I don't know just sick of Nvidia
<anom01y> sick of ATI
<anom01y> they both owned by Intel or AMD are they not ?
<charlie-tca> nope
<anom01y> nvida is on its own ?
<charlie-tca> They are separate companies. Intel makes it own video chips, as far as I know
<anom01y> ohh yeah
<anom01y> Asus as well
<anom01y> ?
<anom01y> There has to be an alternative video card
<anom01y> that handles say 3d support, and has about 512 MB or so ram
<anom01y> because you really don't need that much just to do basic stuff
<anom01y> I used to play Ghost Recon online like 9 years ago,
<anom01y> on 64mb
<ghigo> buonasera
<sebsebseb> Hi
<knome> !hi | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<arthurjohnson> Well, that was easy!  Switched to Ubuntu + Xfce4 to Xubuntu just by installing xubuntu-desktop, log out, and log in as xubuntu session
<arthurjohnson> had to set the theme, but the menu changed with the log out and back in, and the extra services were installed.  Couldn't be easier.
<arthurjohnson> Don't know why I thought it wouldn't be ;)
<knome> arthurjohnson, congrats :)
<Martiini> how can I disable getting any KDE packages ...
<knome> Martiini, there's no way to stop installing them if you install something that needs them
<Martiini> I wish there was an option in "synaptic" .. to disable any KDE packages
<knome> no, unfortunately there is not.
#xubuntu 2010-05-04
<N-S[X1]> Hello. I'm experiencing random lock-ups of my Xubuntu 9.04. Where should I start looking for answers?
<N-S[X1]> They can go on for several minutes and then suddenly un-freezes and the system acts normal again.
<anom01y> no luck with the plymouth / nvidia issue and 10.04 ?
<ochosi_> anom01y, what do you mean?
<anom01y> well like 1000 people are in Ubuntu complainaing about blank screens, failed bootups and other problems.
<ochosi_> i don't have any problems
<anom01y> apparently its from Plymouth (part of Ubuntu), and Nvidia
<anom01y> well I sure did
<ochosi_> using the proprietary nvidia driver and plymouth
<anom01y> couldn't install it after 3 days of trying
<anom01y> hmm
<anom01y> yeah well it should just work, I know.  But it didn't
<ochosi_> at first i used nouveau, but not having power management on a laptop makes it pretty useles imo
<ochosi_> can't say it just worked
<ochosi_> had to install the kernel headers
<ochosi_> somehow the dependencies of nvidia-current weren't all too great
<ochosi_> but with a tiny grub hack you can even get plymouth and flicker-free boot with nvidia's drivers
<ochosi_> anyways, the problem is that the proprietary nvidia driver doesn't support kms (kernel mode setting) which is needed for plymouth
<ochosi_> so ubuntu introduced a fallback option for that
<ochosi_> and that's working pretty ok if you ask me
<nicholast> hello
<ramenfan123> if my laptop had a problem with the ubuntu 10.04 kernel (intel graphics card problem), would xubuntu have the same problem?
<robertzaccour> how do i set my wireless to connect at startup?
<robertzaccour> how do i set my wireless to connect at startup?
<_pg_> i downloaded xubuntu 9.10 for PPC iso but its 757 mb! how can i burn this on a cd?
<_pg_> anyone?
<_pg_> anyone?
<robertzaccour> how do i set my wireless to connect at startup?
<ramenfan123> _pg_ make a bootalbe usb drive
<robertzaccour> _pg_, try a dvd
<robertzaccour> ubuntu is still developed for ppc?
<robertzaccour> i thought ppc was a dead arch
<ramenfan123> xubuntu still supports it
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<ramenfan123> i think...
<robertzaccour> but why ppc?
<ramenfan123> _pg_ have you had a look at debian?
<robertzaccour> CentOS and YellowDog are PPC
<robertzaccour> and slackintosh is ppc
<Besogon> Can nybody help me with samba?
<Besogon> I can't share my homedir
<Besogon> for guest account
<robertzaccour> Besogon, is it for a business? just curious
<robertzaccour> i'm a one computer kinda guy. always works out for me
<robertzaccour> actually using my new netbook right now, works great :)
<aigoo> Does anyone have suggestions for a good pdf viewer?
<xubuntu215> hi
<xubuntu215> hola
<Besogon> aigoo, go to adobe site
<Besogon> robertzaccour, You said you were one computer kind of guy. But all the same. Home dirrectory should be visible for my netbook for guest acount because the netbook  has SHARE sequrity
<aigoo> What should I download to make the mouse work in cli?
<ramenfan123> aigoo you dont need to dl anything to use a mouse in cli...
<Besogon> what is cli?
<ramenfan123> command line interface
<Besogon> I did it. there should be nstalled a package... I can't remember now what exactly
<robertzaccour> i prefer gui for almost everything
<Besogon> yes. but when you hove no X on your server mouse is usefull too.
<robertzaccour> Besogon, what happened?
<aigoo> I've installed gpm and it works now.
<Besogon> What are you interested about?
<Besogon> robertzaccour,
<Besogon> OK. In my samba file I have string: guest account = nobody
<Besogon> and at the [homes] section :guest ok = yes
<Besogon> "net rpc user" told me that "nobody" account exists
<Besogon> then I'm trying to connect to my [homes]
<Besogon> smbclient //roma-desktop/homes
<Besogon> And get: "Anonymous login successful"
<Besogon> but "tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME" after this
<robertzaccour> Besogon, sounds complicated
<Besogon> yes.
<_pg_>  I need help installing ubuntu on a ppc g3 iMac. I downloaded ppc xubuntu but it won't fit on a cd. And I cant get any intel macs to boot to it to install via target disk mode.
<Sysi> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Sysi> mmh, was there irc channel..
<moetunes> ther's #ubuntu-ppc iirc
<moetunes> it's #ubuntu-powerpc
<Sysi> i've heard there isn't very much ppc users/devs anymore
<moetunes> _heh - he left straight after asking
<moetunes> 15 ppl on that channel
<homebrewcider> hi all, just upgraded from xubuntu 9.10 to 10.04, now thunar is acting weird. it won't let me select a file, say a jpg
<moetunes> homebrewcider: you can open dirs?
<homebrewcider> from the tree on the left, yes
<moetunes> but not in the larger are on the right?
<moetunes> s/are/area
<homebrewcider> correct
<moetunes> in terminal does   ls -l   show that you own all files in your home dir?
<moetunes> there's been a couple of ppl mention this issue
<homebrewcider> I assume so, it has mal mal ....with me being Mal
<homebrewcider> should i uninstal thunar?
<homebrewcider> and try again
<moetunes> might be better to close thunar and remove its' config as a first go
<moetunes> ~/.config/xfce4/thunar   iirc
<moetunes> homebrewcider: do it from terminal
<homebrewcider> says no such directory
<moetunes> homebrewcider: it might be .config/thunar - use the tab button in terminal
<homebrewcider> there's a .config/Thunar directory
<homebrewcider> now it's working
<homebrewcider> without me really doing anything
<homebrewcider> did I wake it up?
<moetunes> who knows? :]
<homebrewcider> now it's not working again
<homebrewcider> aarrgghh
<moetunes> I wonder if it is having issues due to hd errors...
<homebrewcider> i have a .config/thunar filw but waht file am I looking for in there?
<moetunes> homebrewcider: if you delete the folder it will remake all relevant files
<homebrewcider> delete the whole .config/Thunar folder?
<moetunes> I would
<homebrewcider> ok
<moetunes> to start from scratch with it
<moetunes> homebrewcider: do it while thunar isn't running
<homebrewcider> yes
<homebrewcider> no, no difference
<moetunes> homebrewcider: if you do   sudo thunar   in terminal does it then work?
<homebrewcider> same problem if I do that
<homebrewcider> one thing I noticed though
<homebrewcider> it remade the thnar folder and I opened the file in it using krusader
<homebrewcider> the file isthunarrc
<homebrewcider> thunarrc
<moetunes> yep - it is where your settings are saved
<homebrewcider> first line says DefaultView=void
<homebrewcider> ?
<moetunes> says the same here so that's not it
<homebrewcider> ok
<moetunes> you could   sudo apt-get remove --purge thunar   then reinstall it
<homebrewcider> yeah, might do that
<homebrewcider> cheers
<moetunes> apart from that I don't know what else to suggest
<homebrewcider> thanks for your help
<moetunes> np helping a fellow aussie :]
<homebrewcider> oi oi oi
<homebrewcider> where are you?
<moetunes> brisbane
<homebrewcider> cool
<homebrewcider> cheers
<moetunes> yourself?
<homebrewcider> adelaide
<moetunes> :]
<evanthia_> hi
<evanthia_> after upgrading to lucid, thunar doesnt show my sd card on my Asus eee 901
<evanthia_> is there some missing software?
<evanthia_> in dmesg the card gets detected
<evanthia_> running thunar as root I see the sd card
<evanthia_> what gives?
<_Techie_> is it mounted with read access for regular users?
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> ok, so I have a problem since I've upgraded to 10.04 and no one's been able to help me yet
<MaxFrames> 1 time out of 3 approximately, when I shut down the system the screen goes black, the cursor stops blinking and two of the keyboard leds start flashing (caps lock and scroll lock)
<MaxFrames> and the PC freezes so that I have to shut it down pressing the power button
<MaxFrames> this never happened with 9.10 and I have no clue as to what the led flashing means and how to solve this
<TheSheep> it means kernel panic
<_Techie_> i find it funny that your getting  akernel panic on shutdown
<MaxFrames> it's not that funny actually... expecially because I have no idea why it is happening, I did nothing but upgrading to 10
<MaxFrames> anyway, are you sure it means kernel panic? shouldn't all three leds blink? in my case the num lock led is not blinking
<MaxFrames> oh and another thing... this is admittedly non-important... the splash xubuntu logo in 10.04 is butt ugly... surely it can't be meant to be that way... must be a resolution problem... in my case it' all jagged and in false colors like it was a 65k colors image viewed in 16 colors
<subspider> hello
<subspider> :D
<subspider> Sysi, how are you man ??
<Sysi> fast visit
<ramenfan123> if my laptop had a problem with the ubuntu 10.04 kernel (intel graphics card problem), would xubuntu have the same problem?
<Sysi> yes
<MaxFrames> er... no one can help me then? (see above)
<frnknstn> Who do I send flowers to over the decision to swap to xscreensaver?
<killrog> hello all... I am real new to this linux/Xubuntu thing and am having problems with my res
<killrog> I seem to have only 256 colors
<killrog> on  an ATI rage 128 VR
<killrog> hello? any1 out there
<psycho_oreos> you'll need legacy ati driver
<killrog> ok, I think I have that
<psycho_oreos> hm
<psycho_oreos> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<killrog> I think I got the driver, I did a get-app for ati driver
<psycho_oreos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<ocs> hi. I can't hear audio on 10.04. In the previous installation (9.10) it worked... what could I do?
<_Techie_> ocs, check your outputs arent muted
<killrog> srry to be such a noob, but I did the first thing it said to do on that help page and got nothing
<killrog> what does that mean
<killrog> I cut my teeth on DOS but linux blows my mind\
<ocs>  <ocs> hi. I can't hear audio on 10.04. In the previous installation (9.10) it worked... what could I do?
<ocs> alsamixer is ok
<opm595> howdy all
<opm595> Looking for the eqivalent of gnomeppp for Xfce. Trying to crank a Hauwei K3520 USB Modem via Vodafone. Or should I keep away from the GUI's and stick with wvdial?
<psycho_oreos> killrog, which driver did you get?
<psycho_oreos> opm595, I use network manager (albeit I'm with 3) for that
<opm595> Yep, everyone seems to be saying the same thing. Three seems to be much more Nix happy for some reason. Hmmm
<psycho_oreos> well I have huawei E1803, I'm sure network manager should work with it, can't see why not
<psycho_oreos> and no, their support on nix is shoddy, I managed to figure out some myself
<psycho_oreos> there's another tool which I don't think depends on gnome but possibly Qt called umtsmon (albeit that doesn't have fields to input pin)
<opm595> Ok, might be worth a try
<psycho_oreos> on the other hand 3's user-less and password-less configuration doesn't work well with wvdial
<psycho_oreos> what's wrong with network manager anyway
<opm595> Right. bottom line is I've had heaps of headaches connecting Vfone via any Nix distro that's been released in the last 12 months. (x)Ubuntu 8.10 I found was brillaint just setup the packages from Betavine + Net Manager and bingo  - online in 5 mins
<psycho_oreos> ahh I haven't bothered connecting my huawei dongle directly to my nix recently, initially I purchased their (3's) router, needless to say that it was complete garbage
<psycho_oreos> s/nix\ recently/nix\ until\ recently/
<opm595> Aah, just call a friend of mine who works for Three. Said he'd bring around a handful of USB modems/cards and see what works etc.
<opm595> I'll report back what happens
<opm595> Crickey! It's pumkin hour! I'm off to count Penguins  :) Seeya's
<opm595> qhit
<AUX129> i installed skype on a fresh xubuntu 10.04 installation, and i cannot seem to get my mic working. how do i configure pulseaudio to detect my microphone?
<TheSheep> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<_pg_> hello, I am trying to put Xubuntu on a g3 ppc imac and I have issues, I downloaded the cd but it is like 722 mb and wont fit on a cd. So i downloaded the alternate (xubuntu 9.10 ppc alternate) and burned it to a cd and now i cant boot to that either. any ideas?
<TheSheep> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<xubuntu013> alguien habla español??
<_pg_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<_pg_> pero hoblo un poco
<_pg_> \
<lilleman> Yo! My eth0 is missing when I start. It works fine on the liveCD, and I can start it manually by adding it to /etc/network/interfaces and then do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<lilleman> But I cant get the network manager to work :/ And I need the network at boot, since I have NFS shares in my fstab
<arthurjohnson> lilleman: Your trying to run it via network manager?
<lilleman> arthurjohnson: Network in network manager is disabled... and enabling it has no effect
<lilleman> tried to add a wired network there to, didnt work
<arthurjohnson> lilleman: Check to see if auto eth0 is set, and that its commented out in interfaces
<arthurjohnson> lilleman: like this:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/427796/
<arthurjohnson> lilleman: Network Manager won't work if there is an "iface" line
<lilleman> Okies. First out there was only the loopback in my /etc/network/interfaces... then it didnt work (it worked when I first installed, and even after reboot yesterday.)
<lilleman> So I added "auto eth0"
<lilleman> didnt work
<arthurjohnson> lilleman: Did you restart?
<lilleman> erh... hm.... *thinking*
<lilleman> :)
<lilleman> *trying*
<arthurjohnson> lilleman: I would reboot the computer
<arthurjohnson> lilleman: That way your sure
<lilleman> awsum
<lilleman> so
<lilleman> now it works
<lilleman> when I added "auto eth0"
<arthurjohnson> giggity!
<lilleman> :)
<lilleman> But, why did it shut down in the firstplace?
<arthurjohnson> yeah, the auto line needs to be in there.  Otherwise network manager won't look at the interface.
<lilleman> I shouldnt need to to that after a fresh install, would I?
<arthurjohnson> lilleman: Sometimes.  Did you use desktop or alternate?
<lilleman> desktop
<xubuntu983> hniii
<arthurjohnson> lilleman: Odd.  Might have found a bug ;)
<lilleman> :)
<xubuntu983> xubuntu 10.04 installation is really sweet
<arthurjohnson> If I do a ubunbu minimal install then add xfce4 or xubuntu-desktop from the command line, it doesn't always show up.
<lilleman> Hm... just a thought, I run ubuntu 9.10 on my "normal" computer, and it only has the loopback in /etc/network/interfaces
<xubuntu983> anybody running vdr on xubuntu 10.04?
<lilleman> arthurjohnson: hm... Alrighty. I could see if I can reproduce... but not today. I want to watch a movie on my new xubuntu HTPC :D
<lilleman> tyvm for the help!
<arthurjohnson> lilleman: You are most welcome.
<xubuntu983> lilleman: what are you using for your htpc? xbmc?
<_pg_> any g3 users?
<moetunes> _pg_: there is #ubuntu-powerpc for that mate :]
<_pg_> im in there too ;) thnx
<moetunes> np
<S0210> I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.4 but my Thunar is screwed up. Sometimes it stops accepting left mouse clicks. Is there a way to debug what's going on? :-(
<charlie-tca> switch it back to icon view or use compact view instead of detailed view
<charlie-tca> see https://launchpad.net/bugs/520118
<S0210> ?! It works. Ctrl-1 Ctrl-2 solved it...
<S0210> ah.. and already reported. Great! Thank you!
<charlie-tca> yes. You are welcome
<_pg_> can xfce use compiz? or does it come with something comprable?
<Sysi> xfce has own copositing
<Sysi> in window manager tweaks
<Sysi> *compositing
<Sysi> but it also works with compiz
<_pg_> Sysi: cool thanks!
<_pg_> Sysi: is there anything like E's panels in xfce?
<Sysi> E?
<_pg_> Sysi: Enlightenment?
<Sysi> idk, never used that
<Sysi> docks work with compositing on
<Sysi> !dock
<Sysi> no..
<_pg_> gotta run, thanks for the nfo
<S0210> Where is menu.xml?
<S0210> I found it. :-]
<S0210> No, it's not the one. :-[
<ircipimp> hi
<ircipimp> what is the preferred way to install xubuntu with encrypted lvm? Until karmic i used to start the live cd and perform a manual encryption and partitioning. then i ran the installer on top of it. I've read in the technical notes and one bug report, that encrypted lvm+swap has issues. So: Can i use the livecd for this? or the alternate installer?
<ircipimp> thanks for any help
<ircipimp> also i'd like to perform raid configuration
<charlie-tca> I don't think it makes any difference how you do it, lvm + swap + raid is going to be a fail
<ircipimp> ok. will it work without swap?
<ircipimp> i probably have enough ram anyways
<ircipimp> can the live cd do an encrypted lvm install at all?
<arthurjohnson> Anybody else here using Chrome on 10.04?
<lostson> arthurjohnson: im using chromium
<arthurjohnson> Hm. Google Chrome Beta is acting flakey on one of my xubuntu machines.  Won't load tabs sometimes, while the same tabs in firefox on the same machine load fine.
<lostson> arthurjohnson: so far mine has been solid i use the daily builds
<server_side> can i install from a usb pen drive?
<TheSheep> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<S0210> I've just installed firetray add-on in my Thunderbird 3.04 (under Xubuntu 10.04) but starting Thunderbird gives "Segmentation fault". Can I manually delete/remove this extension?
<S0210> I found it :-]
<haavaros> I'm trying to start a live USB session on a comp that usually runs ubuntu. I'm just now looking at a blinking screen, and the process has stopped at "Starting init crypto disks [OK]". I've checked the USB for error, none found. Is there a way I can install xubuntu in another way? e.g. alternate iso, and then installing the desktop environment?
#xubuntu 2010-05-05
<haavaros> How do I make a shortcut in a folder in Xubuntu? I've tried adding a shortcut via context menu, this doesn't work
<arthurjohnson> I've always opened terminal and made the link manually
<haavaros> arthurjohnson: I found out that thunar is the window manager, so I added a shortcut with the command 'thunar /path/to/folder', that worked. How do you do it in terminal?
<dankus> yoooo son
<haavaros> why does update manager suggest gnome-relevant updates, and how do I disable it?
<haavaros> Why does update manager suggest updates relevant to Gnome?
<theillestphewl> isnt it either gnome or kde
<icewolfca> Xubuntu is pretty nice
<icewolfca> it runs relatively well on this athlon 1800
<intok> I need an intel graphics Obiwan Kenobi / Jason Nesmith for help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9227361#post9227361
<hexdump_> hey all, does anyone remember how to get to trash from the command line?  I deleted a file by mistake and it's not showing up in the gui when I click on the trash bin.
<hexdump_> nm I think someone helped me.
<skarri> hello
<skarri> I was wondering anyone here knew how to turn off tap to click?  I cannot find an option under mouse settings.
<skarri> my xorg.conf is pretty much empty
<skarri> I have an hp pavillion tx2500
<skarri> any ideas folks?
<homebrewcider> anybody else having problems with thunar since upgrading to 10.04?
<skarri> nope
<skarri> having trouble with my touchpad though
<skarri> what kind of problems are you having?
<homebrewcider> can't select file to open it
<bkm_> Does somebody knows how to change the menu
<bkm_> i am new in xubuntu
<TheSheep> how would you like to change it?
<bkm_> sometimes when i install a program there is no icon in the menu
<bkm_> how can i change that?
<bkm_> programs in the terminal have no icon i know
<TheSheep> to appear in the menu, the programs should provide a <programname>.desktop file that goes either to /usr/share/applications/ (global) or ~/.local/share/applications (local)
<TheSheep> the file tells what program to run, what is the name and the icon etc.
<bkm_> ok i will figure this out
<TheSheep> look at the existing .desktop files
<TheSheep> best put your own files in the local directory
<bkm_> i am also new in linux but i will learn it i hope
<bkm_> i have an old laptop with xubuntu install know
<bkm_> i know already how to change file rights
<bkm_> and change owner
<bkm_> thanks TheSheep i wil try to gather more info when i figured this out
<x0083144> Morning anyone around?
<x0083144> I just did a remote upgrade and now I got nothing
<x0083144> looking for any input
<x0083144> it's a dedicated server with OVH
<Zac123> whats the difference with the new 10.04 xubuntu?:D
<moetunes> boots quicker for one thing
<Zac123> awesome
<Zac123> !
<choi> quit
<choi> does anyone know how i can change the system-wide proxy?
<choi> hi does anyone know how i can change system-wide proxy?
<choi> quit
<PrebenR> please, how can I add xsession to gdm? I want to be able to login using my .xsession, but there is not choice in the menu for this in Xubuntu 10.04
<PrebenR> I get KDE, Xubutnu session ?, Xfce session and xterm. Why not xsession? My biggest problem is finding where you can set this up in etc
<intok> Can anyone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9227361#post9227361
<xubuntu269> hey if i create an user during install will it overwrite an existing home folder with this name??
<charlie-tca> No guarantees, but it should not overwrite. I think it may overwrite the hidden user files, however, such as .bashrc, .profile, etc.
<arthurjohnson> xubuntu269: You will have permissions probs most likely, but it won't overwrite your home dir
<jfsdjjksdf> my newly installed system hangs on login screen and keyboard and mouse do not work. what te hell
<jfsdjjksdf> how to fin d a file in xubuntu&
<charlie-tca> jfsdjjksdf: find a file in xubuntu the same way as in Ubuntu, use 'find' in terminal
<jfsdjjksdf> i don't want to use find in 2010, thanks
<charlie-tca> use catfish, then, in Applications -> Accessories
<jfsdjjksdf> what the heck catfish has to do with search?
<charlie-tca> First, a little politeness goes a lot further than demands
<charlie-tca> second, read 'man catfish' and find out
<subspider> hi charlie-tca can you help me fixing my web cam??
<charlie-tca> subspider: I can't even make my own web cam work
<charlie-tca> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<charlie-tca> oooo
<charlie-tca> does it help?
<subspider> maybe for me not
<subspider> i just want to flip the image
 * charlie-tca has not read it, didn't even know it was there
<subspider> hahahahah
<charlie-tca> Turn the monitor upside down, then
<subspider> charlie-tca, take look then it have nice info
<charlie-tca> I don't even have an image
<charlie-tca> Thanks, I will look at it
<jfsdjjksdf> first, catfish has no man page; second i still fail to see how one can guess what 'catfish' has to with file search
<jfsdjjksdf> what image is used on menu button by default?
<charlie-tca> strange. Catfish has a manpage here
<charlie-tca> icons depend on the icon specified in the .desktop file
<jfsdjjksdf> it is a stub for man page, because its hasn't required sections
<jfsdjjksdf> no, a menu button on the panel use a certain pixmap which is defined by applet settings. which is it by default?
<charlie-tca> It does tell you exactly what catfish is, read it
<charlie-tca> so, are you just here to argue today?
<jfsdjjksdf> i asked which image is used for application menu applet, and you instead just open it properties and say, telling me unrelated stuff about .desktop files
<jfsdjjksdf> 'Xfce Menu' applet to be precise
<charlie-tca> <jfsdjjksdf> what image is used on menu button by default?
<jfsdjjksdf> yes!
<charlie-tca> Where does that say menu applet?
<charlie-tca> the menu buttons use an icon as specified in the .desktop files.
<subspider> charlie-tca, what is your camera model ??
<charlie-tca> subspider: I don't know, something by logitech. I suppose I just haven't bothered with it much
<subspider> but you have
<subspider> charlie-tca, for logitech is diferent
<charlie-tca> I plugged it in one day, and played a little bit, but I haven't really put any effort into making it work.
<subspider> charlie-tca, http://www.quickcamteam.net/devices
<charlie-tca> Thank you, subspider. I will check it out in a little bit. Following sabdfl in openweek right now.
<subspider> what is that
<subspider> ??
<jfsdjjksdf> anyone in that channel can tell me which icon is used by 'xfce menu' applet by default in Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> subspider: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<ochosi> for some reason nm-applet deactivates my network connection upon reboot, does anyone else have that problem?
<ochosi> (xubuntu lucid)
<charlie-tca> ochosi: I don't even have an nm-applet anymore
<ochosi> hm
<charlie-tca> It disappeared. I think it is because I use static ip's
<ochosi> strange strange
<ochosi> well, actually this bug just started to appear recently
<ochosi> i don't really know what it could be connected to
<ochosi> funny thing is it doesn't deactivate wireless, only general networking
<charlie-tca> laptop? which card?
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> could it be avahi doing it?
<ochosi> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG
<ochosi> laptop
<ochosi> possibly, never changed anything about avahi
<ochosi> frankly i'm not using it
<charlie-tca> It is default in lucid
<ochosi> yeah, i guess it even was default in karmic and jaunty, no?
<charlie-tca> no, it changed in 9.10 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Avahi%20will%20always%20start%20even%20if%20a%20.local%20domain%20is%20present
<charlie-tca> It is possible that is causing the issue
<charlie-tca> I normally have to remove it just so I can connect. It steals my interfaces
<ochosi> hm
<ochosi> could be
<lilleman> alrighty
<lilleman> now my network is down again
<lilleman> I have the line "auto eth0" in my /etc/network/interfaces
<lilleman> when I run /etc/init.d/networking restart it says
<lilleman> "Ignoring unkown interface eth0=eth0"
<lilleman> and when I add the "iface inet et0 dhcp bla bla", then it works :)
<lilleman> ideas? Yes? :)
<DSLbug> hello
<Arpad2> my browser cant connect to the net
<Arpad2> although i typed sudo ppoeconf
<moetunes> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Arpad2> thx i did it
<Arpad2> but its not enough
<moetunes> k
<Arpad2> in terminal i triggered the connection
<Arpad2> and as a result it shows that really i have an ip address
<Arpad2> the problem is nor opera neither firefox see it:(
<Misio> I'm experiencing a very strange problem with thunar. When the detailed list view is enabled, it is possible to explore the first directory level only, the second one opens but it is unusable.
<charlie-tca> Misio: yes, it is a bug that has been reported
<Misio> oh
<Arpad2> Misio: I have it too
<charlie-tca> https://launchpad.net/bugs/520118
<Misio> When it has been introduced? Maybe into lucid?
<charlie-tca> yes, lucid
<Arpad2> i replaced thunar with other program
<Misio> thank you charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> I just use compact view now, and use ctrl+2 to switch to detail view when I really need it. Ctrl+3 switches back to compact view
<Misio> I will use the compat list
<Misio> hmmm I was entusiaxt about ubuntu but in lucid there are many things that doesn't work well
<Misio> Seems to be a Gnome bug
<Misio> Something related to gtk+2... funny... I'm fighting to reintroduce gtk+extra on universe :)
<Misio> charlie-tca: thank you very much... see you next time :)
<craigbass1976> Did I see a blurb somewhere about Thunar borking in Lucid?
<Sysi> there have been problems after upgrading
<Sysi> i think problems with usb drives can be fixed by installing hal
<charlie-tca> https://launchpad.net/bugs/520118
<craigbass1976> Sysi, nope, just browsing my local hard drive; actually right in /home/me/
<craigbass1976> Ahhh.  Just get out of detailed view and I'm in.  Close enough for government work.  Could be worse, right?  Could be Windows 7...
<xubuntu719> q
<xubuntu719> quit
<bardo> hi
<bardo> i am having some problems installing xubuntu 10.04 is the the place to get help? :) tnks
<charlie-tca> It would depend on what the issue is. Please ask your question, all on one line, and if anyone here has an answer, they will give it.
<GintasDX> Hey,does usr/bin default permissions is 755?
<bardo> i am using xubuntu 9.04, and now i would like to install 10.04. When i start installing it apears the first menu where i can slect the language and the select to install, boot from hard drive, etc. i select install but then it apears the xubuntu logo with bad colors and after that the computer hangs. my laptop is a hp dv1000 with a intel graphic card and a ide hard disk
<charlie-tca> GintasDX: yes
<charlie-tca> !nomodeset
<GintasDX> Thank you.
<charlie-tca> bardo: what number/model is the graphics card?
<charlie-tca> bardo: does the desktop cd go to the desktop for you?
<GintasDX> The new Intel drivers seems to be slower than on 9.10.
<bardo> in this particular moment i am usin the laptop with the 9.04 installed and works fine, i cant't boot in any option(inclusive the try xubuntu without install) with 10.04
<intok> Anyone know P4 era intel graphics? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9227361#post9227361
<bardo> hi again, i am having problemas installing xubuntu with the Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02). does anyone knows a solution.
<mnemoc> hi, i have a weird problem.... my mistake I put tightvnc's vncviewer in full screen, and as the menu didn't come i switched to tty1 and killed it. but now back in tty7 the background image is shown, and also the context menus.... but not the apps!
<Aquina> is the top and bottom panel visible?
<mnemoc> nope
<mnemoc> only the bg
<mnemoc> and context menus
<Aquina> then open a terminal
<Aquina> and enter "xfce4-panel &"
<Aquina> (without the "")
<Aquina> Did it work for you?
<mnemoc> started a terminal at DISPLAY=:0.0 from vt1, it's running, but not shown
<mnemoc> panel _is_ running
<mnemoc> but hidden somewhere :(
<Aquina> verify running panels with "sudo ps aux | grep xfce4-panel"
<mnemoc> confirmed, panel and plugins are there
<Aquina> then memorize the PID and kill it if not responding with "kill -9 PID"
<Aquina> huh?
<Aquina> then reload it with "xfce4-panel &". In case that won't help tell me...
<mnemoc> I have a console shown in two 24" lcd monitor... no need to memorize pids :)
<mnemoc> ok, 1m
<mnemoc> didn't work...
<mnemoc> but when I went back to vt7 the screen saver was running... after it left I got the "empty" desktop again
<Aquina> In case all that doesn't help try: sudo ps -aux | grep 'xfce4-' Then verify if the listed procs are zombies and also verify the basic ones (xfce4-session, xfce4-panel) are running at all.
<mnemoc> they are all running fine
<mnemoc> their visualization is hidden somewhere
<Aquina> Thats crazy. So you killed the xfce4-terminal and started it again. So the problem is something else. already checked /var/log/messages?
<mnemoc> i can move the mouse to where the panel is supposed to be and open a context menu, which i can see
<Aquina> /var/log/daemon.log also sometimes helps with gdm issues. I think however the xfce4-panel is the problem. Did you receive an error mesage when the problem occoured first?
<mnemoc> does "AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switching" means anything?
<mnemoc> it's in var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Aquina> no
<Aquina> I recommend you to file a bug report against the package xfce4-meta (best bet) on Launchpad and describe the problem briefly.
<mnemoc> is there a tool to file a bug report collecting data but NOT relying in confirming using a browser or clicking on anything i can't see?
<Aquina> "Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switching" which timestamp does it have? some hours ago?
<mnemoc> i think it's recent... but it comes after lot of randing about my bluetooth mouse probably related to inactivity periods during the day
<Aquina> mnemoc I saw such a tool in a different disro but never saw it in Xubuntu. I was always forwarded to Launchpad.
<Aquina> I think so. at least the AIGLX suspension is not critical and has nothing to do with your current problem.
<mnemoc> i doubt filing a bug without attaching the whole world would help
<mnemoc> ok
<mnemoc> does the X have something like a Z-index I could change for the background?
<mnemoc> moving it back to.... the background? :)
<mnemoc> or... can I kill it?
<Aquina> kill what X?
<mnemoc> that's what I wanted to avoid
<Aquina> Do you need to save something?
<mnemoc> I thought the background image could belong to an xfce app
<mnemoc> yes, like 4h of work :(
<Aquina> No, it's xfce4-sesion IMHO.
<Aquina> OMG. Let me think.
<mnemoc> it's so... weird to see irssi in full screen mirrored on two 24" displays
<Aquina> I would not want to kill the xfce4-session, gdm or X.
<mnemoc> this damn vncviewer should have done something in the X internals when going full-screen... and (obvisuly) didn't restore when I killed it
<Aquina> Simple because there are dependancies.
<Aquina> It could also be xfwm4 that causes trouble. But there are deps for e.g. wehn firefox is open...
<mnemoc> can i safely shoot xfwm4 and restart it?
<Aquina> Ok I'm out of ideas. No, xfwm is not an option but chek youself: a hint...
#xubuntu 2010-05-06
<Aquina> ...install "htop" and choose order by PID then use F5 to see tree mode.
<mnemoc> searching for what in particular?
<mnemoc> (I see the process trees)
<mnemoc> what do you mean by "dependancies"? .... a parent of a bunch of processes?
<Aquina> what does your application (where you have to save something) depend on?
<Aquina> what does your application (where you have to save something) depend on?
<mnemoc> it's hanging directly from pid 1
<Aquina> perfect.
<Aquina> So in theroy you can crsh gdm and reinit it afterwards. Honestly I've never done that, but...
<Aquina> ...it's automatically done on runlevel changes. .-)
<mnemoc> but if the X restarts all the processes on that DISPLAY will suicide... or not?
<Aquina> Best bet (you *may* loose your work though): CTRL+ALT+1 (tty1), then enter sudo init 1, let it do...
<mnemoc> i'm chatting with you from tty1 :)
<Aquina> ...and then a prompt asks you what to do choose exit there or return or goto runlevel 2
<Aquina> then you will be brought back to runlevel 2 and you can relogin a newly created gdm session on tty7 :-)
<Aquina> That's the theory at least.
<Aquina> Oh btw. the kill of gdm may take half a minute.
<mnemoc> uhm
<Aquina> Well... as I said you may loose data.
<Aquina> Is it an OpenOffice document or your opened IDE?
<bardo> thanks to all help, the solution for the 855 intel driver in my laptop was in the boot menu option "i915.modeset=1".
<Aquina> Maybe there is an autosave and recovery on crash. That's at least the default for OpenOffice.org. In *that* case you can safely risk a kill.
<mnemoc> gimp, gvim and terminator (tiled terminal) with several sshs
<Aquina> sshs have no save the history is in the .basg_history files on the end.
<Aquina> I will check GIMP save feature in case you tell me the version.
<mnemoc> the one that comes in 10.04
<mnemoc> i suppose it does
<mnemoc> so runlevel 2 here is equivalent to the "classic" runlevel 5?
<Aquina> yes
<Aquina> Well.. 3 is classic, huh?
<mnemoc> 3 is classic without X
<Aquina> 4 and 5 for other stuff. I think in Fedora it's 3.
<Aquina> oh
<Aquina> Ah I think you're right.
<Aquina> ah i cant fnd a hint on GIMP I'll try myself
<mnemoc> so, if it don't return soon... it didn't work, and i sent the world to hell, and went to sleep :)
<arthurjohnson> Is there still a runlevel with upstart?
<Aquina> hm no recovyry after..
<Aquina> ... kill (-4) ion GIMP for Xubuntu 8.04 LTS
<Aquina> I think runlevels always exist.
<Aquina> I will check.
<Aquina> yes, upstart just replaces the bsd-style init.
<mnemoc> Aquina: `init 1` "worked".... killed everthing and made my ttys ask me for auth again. init 2 doesn't start X, so I rebooted
<mnemoc> weird bug... sad i couldn't collect the data
<mnemoc> i'll go to sleep and try to recover some of the work
<mnemoc> Aquina: thanks a lot for your effort, and time
<mnemoc> good night :)
<Aquina> init2 started X on 8.04 LTS and gdm too. :-(
<Aquina> nite, mnemoc
 * genii sips his coffee
 * arthurjohnson sips his Dew Voltage
<Darkthinker> have a question about non free driver and install of them,,  kinda knowelge about about freebsd and some linux but not xubuntu
<intok> anybody good with intel socket 478 IGP graphics? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9227361#post9227361
<opm595> hi all, could some tell me what the cmd is for Termainal. For the life of me I can't remember, just done a fresh install and want to add a shortcut. It's terminal-xfce4 or something  . .
<opm595> Terminal in meant to say - I'll learn to spell one day :)
<moetunes> isn't it   xfce4-terminal   ?
<opm595> Spot on. Thanks heaps moetunes
<moetunes> happy to help opm595 :]
<opm595> Have fun, back later, dinner time here :) Seeya's!
<handjob> Hi all. Yesterday i wasted so much time tring to set command line resolution in grub2/legancy. I've heard at grub's irc that respecting "vga=" parameters is broken  by default in 10.04. Is that true? If Yes, how can I fix this?
<moetunes> handjob: I heard that too - haven't heard of a fix tho
<handjob> Sad.
<moetunes> prob have to wait for a grub update
<handjob> Grub is ok, kernel isn't - that's what I have heard.
<moetunes> kernel is it - shouldn't be too long for a fix then
<handjob> How so. I am bit dissapointed - the update was more of an anal rape then new quality.
<moetunes> it's a lts - a long view is taken afaik - it will be at its' best in a month or two
<moetunes> handjob: if you think you can do better for no charge...
<arossouw> anyone know what the cause could be for desktop panel and icons dissapearing when loggin in (Xubuntu 9.10)
<arossouw> seen that on several pc's now
<handjob> God damn i am switching back to debian ^^. Sorry but no idea.
<moetunes> all you'll get with debian is old software
<moetunes> arossouw: using compiz?
<handjob> debian unstable = ubuntu?
<moetunes> not quite handjob
<handjob> Elaborate please.
<arossouw> moetunes: not sure, how do you verify that, its a standard xubuntu 9.10 installation
<arossouw> moetunes: if i move the home directory to another name and recreate it, it logs in
<moetunes> arossouw: not enabled desktop effects or anything?
<arossouw> moetunes: no, just standard installation
<moetunes> arossouw: what dir?
<moetunes> oops
<arossouw> moetunes: i move /home/user to /home/user old, then mkdir /home/user , chown user:user /home/user, then everything is perfect
<moetunes> arossouw: but is not right at next boot?
<arossouw> moetunes: if i did that , it works perfectly even after reboot
<moetunes> arossouw: something wrong in .config then would be my guess - try renameing just that folder and do a logout/login
<arossouw> i'll try that on the next computer i see ,that has the same problem
<arossouw> thx
<moetunes> handjob: ubuntu works with upstream developers - debian takes progs as they come afaik
<handjob> Oh. Thank You for information.
<moetunes> seems a bit short sited to give up 'cause of one short term inconveience handjob  - but it is your choice
<handjob> Yes, in fact i was joking - I just switchd back from debian to ubuntu for more pain. By the way there was more of short term inconveience after the update, but I don't want it to sound like whining.
<handjob> moetunes, Does using Uvesafb or kms will affect my X session?
<handjob> I am afraid it will.
<moetunes> handjob: afaik those have the same issue as vga= ...
<moetunes> just from what I noticed in passing
<handjob> ...damn. Thx. Any idea how to change command line resolution? My screen is too big for work outside X with the "default" ressolution.
<moetunes> on a tty?
<handjob> Elaborate please, I am not following.
<moetunes> well I don't know - you use ctrl+alt+f2 e.g. to get to a tty
<moetunes> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<moetunes> there you go - last point
<handjob> I am afraid I have tried that already.
<handjob> But thank You anyway.
<moetunes> as you said it is a kernel issue
<handjob> I would like to try with uvesafb, however, it is pointless if it will affect also the X session and it will?
<psycho_oreos> why uvesafb?
<handjob> Does 9.10 have the same issue or is it only the latest kernel?
<psycho_oreos> define latest
<handjob> psycho_oreos, somebody sugested it to me and I am running out of alternative sollutions.
<handjob> psycho_oreos, Good question. What kernel is shipped 9.10?
<psycho_oreos> handjob, what are you trying to achieve apart from the fact that you want to use uvesafb as per someone's solution?
<psycho_oreos> handjob, afaik its 2.6.32 which is not the latest (let alone latest-stable) from kernel.org
<handjob> psycho_oreos, change of resolution outside (only outside) x enviroment.
<psycho_oreos> handjob, and you require uvesafb? why not just set vesafb? i.e. vga=xxx
<handjob> psycho_oreos, Afaik it won't affect the new kernel.
<psycho_oreos> handjob, and which one is that? newest stable? or newest straight from git?
<handjob> Wait, let me mount to check.
<handjob> vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic
<handjob> Won't accept any vga= prarameters form grub2/legancy.
<handjob> I am wandering what is the latest version that did?
<psycho_oreos> legacy should accept vga=, I've tried it and it works
<psycho_oreos> and that version sounds like its coming out from lucid no? if so, it sounds like you are on an older/earlier version of the distro
<handjob> Well I have tried it also and it didn't maybe it's my error.
<psycho_oreos> try vga=ask and hit space when prompted, failing that would possibly mean its not set in the kernel config. I know that jaunty allows it but jaunty has ancient kernel fyi
<handjob> Now I am running on karmic upgraded to lucid, however, on this box i do not require usefull command line resolution.
<handjob> "vga=ask" should i put it in menu.lst?
<psycho_oreos> I gotta admit upgrading is never clean, expect some broken bits
<psycho_oreos> yes if you want to give it a try
<handjob> I will, but before would You be so kind to take a look at my menu.lst. Maybe the error is on my side.
<psycho_oreos> pastebin it
<handjob> http://pastebin.com/9s3N57x4
<psycho_oreos> well I don't see vga=ask line I do see vga=0x301
<handjob> Yes I have not yet tried Your suggestion, I was asking since I thought i could make an error passing the wanter ressolution.
<handjob> But if everything is fine i will check the ask option.
<handjob> Thx.
<handjob> Reboot.
<psycho_oreos> replace 0x301 for ask, simple
<handjob> psycho_oreos, I am back. The ask option somewhat works - is asks, but whatever the answer is it always boots in the same ressolution.
<psycho_oreos> handjob, hmm not sure, *ubuntu sometimes has this thing interfering with resolution, not quite sure what it is but I initially suspected its something to do with initrd but now it could be something to do with resuming (from hibernation?)
<handjob> psycho_oreos, No hibarnation. This is dmesg http://pastebin.com/4m4rEKdE . I don't think that it's only my problem. There are some similar cases on the net that i have read of.
<psycho_oreos> handjob, dmesg output isn't useful in such cases like these. I have had similar problems before in the past but have never bothered to fix it properly myself.
<handjob> Lazy boy.
<handjob> ^^
<psycho_oreos> *ubuntu goes into a pre-boot environment where the kernel is actually using that vga= parameter then resumes boot with another kernel or something like that whereby it does not carry on user's set commands
<psycho_oreos> you are :p using *ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> and like I said before, upgrades are never clean, expect broken bits
<handjob> Yes I am and I thought there is some strang in-between boot state.
<handjob> Thx for everything psycho_oreos .
<handjob> Now I am going to brag about this on some kernel irc.
<psycho_oreos> handjob, p.s. on my clean install of xubuntu jaunty, I don't have such issues :p
<psycho_oreos> maybe you should probably try clean installs
<handjob> Hi again. If i chroot into another os previously --bind(ding) devs/proc/sys can I install software as I would being loged in the "normal" way?
<handjob> Other OS is also *buntu.
<lansen> greetings, does the new partition alignment in Lucid Lynx have an impact on dual boot setups with other Linux distros?
<bazhang> not afaik
<lansen> even when distros share a common /home partition?
<bazhang> which two distros
<lansen> oy... several different ones, Arch Linux on a laptop with shared /home partition, SliTaz on a desktop
<lansen> Lucid will tkae care of GURB in both cases
<lansen> take*
<lansen> GRUB* >.<
<bazhang> you mean grub2?
<lansen> yes
<lansen> doing a clean install of the root partition in both cases
<bazhang> read the grub2 wiki?
<lansen> erm... not really sure what that has to do with partition alignment...
<lansen> hmmm maybe a better question would be: does the new partition alignment in Lucid require a repartitioning of the harddrive?
<lansen> nvm I guess I'll play it safe and pass the partman boot parameter
<Jobob> SPAM
<Jobob> SPAM
<Jobob> SPAM
<Jobob> SPAM
<Jobob> lol
<Jobob> sorreh
<bazhang> Jobob, stop that
<dreamer> hello
<dreamer> qualcuno parla italiano ?
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dreamer> ok, thankyou
<PrebenR> Hi I found a security issue with xubuntu 10.04
<PrebenR> problem is to find which package to report it against.
<PrebenR> I had changed the fs of one of my partitions and I forgot to update fstab.
<PrebenR> so when rebooting I was asked to skip mounting or do manual repair
<PrebenR> when I chose the latter I got root shell without being asked for a passowrd
<arthurjohnson> PrebenR: That may be intentional.
<PrebenR> what!!!??!!
<arthurjohnson> PrebenR: Considering there is no root password
<mr_pouit> and anyway, someone with physical access to the computer can do anything
<PrebenR> depends on how you have setup bios and the computer
<PrebenR> and what level of encryption you have taken
<arthurjohnson> mr_pouit: Indeed.  Password protecting the console doesn't protect against usb keys with rescue systems, boot keys, etc.  In fact, you can change grub to read init=/bin/bash and bypass any password controls
<PrebenR> huh?
<arthurjohnson> The latter is how I break onto customer systems if I have to do forensics.
<PrebenR> If I in the bios set a passowrd and also set it to boot from HDD first
<PrebenR> then why on earth should the computer boot the usb?
<Sysi> disconnect HDD
<Sysi> or/and take it with you
<arthurjohnson> Sysi: Exactly.  Put the hard drive in another machine, mount it in a usb enclosure, etc.
<PrebenR> yes, of course if you steal the HDD and put it in another computer
<mr_pouit> (that's not xubuntu-specific, it's the same in ubuntu. If you want you can try to file a bug against the 'friendly-recovery' package PrebenR)
<PrebenR> but that is kind of extreme
<arthurjohnson> PrebenR: Most servers are locked up in fort knox style data centers anyway.
<PrebenR> my point is simply that it has been custom in most distros to ask the root password for accessing
<PrebenR> the system when a failure occurs
<arthurjohnson> In fact, to get to one of my dedicated servers you have to get past the keyscan outer doors, then keyscan the mantrap outside the data room, then biometrics to get all the way through the mantrap, then a physical key, then you have to know the kvm password.
<arthurjohnson> PrebenR: Its distro specific.  Fedora and Centos are the same way.
<arthurjohnson> PrebenR: You only need to boot to init 1 to get root access without a password
<PrebenR> why do you need to do that if you open up backdoors for accesing the computer some 1000 km away?
<arthurjohnson> PrebenR: My recommendation is the same as mr_pouit, file a bug report against friendly-recovery
<PrebenR> thanks I will
<arthurjohnson> PrebenR: We don't have any control over that.
<PrebenR> btw
<PrebenR> it is then not possible to encrypt / in ubuntu?
<PrebenR> as root doesn't have a password
<arthurjohnson> PrebenR: In fact, if you want to harden your server its not that hard, refer to the bastille project.
<arthurjohnson> !bastille
<PrebenR> I just don't want ubuntu to end up as a crappy apple copy with no mind on security
<arthurjohnson> Dangit.  I forgot how to expand package details with ubotto
<arthurjohnson> PrebenR: Anywho, see the package "bastille" that will allow you to harden your server, including setting passwords on the recovery console.
<bazhang> !find bastille
<ubottu> Found: bastille
<PrebenR> thanks I will (after changing my daughters diaper ;-)  )
<bazhang> !info bastille
<ubottu> bastille (source: bastille): Security hardening tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0.9-12.1 (lucid), package size 452 kB, installed size 1960 kB
<arthurjohnson> Thanks bazhang
<bazhang> np
<arthurjohnson> Thats what I've always used to harden my servers that need extra security.
<PrebenR> another point, why on earth is there no xsession.desktop for gdm in xubuntu but there is a xterm f.ex?
<PrebenR> and why does the spash on my 1440x900 look like a C64 from the 80's? and not small and nice as one other resolutions?
<arthurjohnson> PrebenR: This is a support channel, your comments and complaints should be directed to #xubuntu-offtopic
<Sysi> what graphics card / driver?
<Sysi> mu splash got bad after installing restricted driver
<PrebenR> huh
<arthurjohnson> PrebenR: I believe the problem with splash is a known bug, I think they are working on it
<PrebenR> so if something is missing it is off topic
<PrebenR> ?
<Sysi> if something isn't asking for help it's offtopic
<PrebenR> Sysi, ati HD4870
<PrebenR> well I asked for help yesterday
<arthurjohnson> PrebenR: I was referring to your complaint about the xsession.desktop file being missing.
<PrebenR> but nobody answered
<arthurjohnson> PrebenR: Not the video resolution issue
<PrebenR> so in the end afer 2 hours I managed to find the solution myself
<PrebenR> so much for support
<arthurjohnson> I have to fix my own problems all the time ;)
<arthurjohnson> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<PrebenR> ubottu, I find that arch linux wiki has more answers than ubuntu itself. actually ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> its a bot PrebenR
<Sysi> and enough clever to say that :D
<PrebenR> sorry, didn't recognise  it from the name
<bazhang> no problem
<Sysi> you don't have to use ubuntu if you don't like it
<Sysi> if you want unstable rolling release, go ahead
 * arthurjohnson hugs Xubuntu
<PrebenR> btw
<arthurjohnson> All this bashing, I thought it could use a little love
<Sysi> mah buntu ♥
 * arthurjohnson group hugs all the *buntus!
<arthurjohnson> Yes, even Kubuntu ;)
<PrebenR> ash friendly.recovery works like it does, why do one consider that a program with a security bug giving root acces is a bug and not a feature
<bazhang> ash?
<PrebenR> sorry
<PrebenR> as
<bazhang> bash?
<PrebenR> don't get me wrong, I love(x) ubuntu
<arthurjohnson> Can we move the discussion of friendly.recovery and the xsession.desktop to the offtopic channel?
<bazhang> lets keep support here please PrebenR
<arthurjohnson> This channel should be reserved for support.
<bazhang> all other chat in the -offtopic channel please
<PrebenR> I just don't want it ending up like something that only thinks about newbie-friendliness and not security
<PrebenR> ok
<kora> hi, im running 10.04 now; has anybody else tried to use xfce-globalmenu from the gnome globalmenu team? it says that i have to manualle activate the globalmenu setting for gtk by posting this "export GTK_MODULES=globalmenu-gnome" in my xinitrc. i also tried this line in my .profile but the normal gtk menus dont disappear. any ideas?
<junctions> Hello there
<arthurjohnson> Greetings junctions
<bazhang> hi
<junctions> I'm new to the IRC support deal, but thought I'd give it a try, so excuse me if I don't work the nettiquete correctly
<Sysi> Myrtti is gone :/
<junctions> basically I wanted to know if anyone can help me with an AspireOne 751h and it's graphics configuration, as I just upgraded to Lucid Lynx disregarding the fact that no fix for the graphics bug is found on it's help.ubuntu.com page
<junctions> maybe you guys can point me to how I would go about addressing this issue here (or if you think another way is better such as the ubuntuforums.org)
<neiliob1973> needing help with bad display in Firefox after upgrade
<Type00> the logo on bootup is all messed up can i change that?
<charlie-tca> It is a direct cause of kms, There is no way to fix it right now
<Type00> charlie-tca, kms?
<charlie-tca> http://www.netsplit.com/2010/03/30/all-about-kernel-mode-setting/
<Type00> can i remove the boot logo then or change it to one that will display properly if its a problem?
<charlie-tca> sure
<Type00> charlie-tca,  you know how?
<charlie-tca> sure. create the logo you want, then replace /lib/plymouth/themes/xubuntu-logo/xubuntu-logo.png with it, keeping the name the same
<charlie-tca> However, very few images/text will look right
<Type00> charlie-tca, so what kinda image format would work on it?
<charlie-tca> png
<charlie-tca> 16-color or less
<Type00> charlie-tca, thanks for your help:)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Type00> how can i change the permissions of a file?
<Type00> whats the name of the desktop effects app for xubuntu?
<Sysi> xfwm4, the window manager :)
<Sysi> settings → window manager tweaks
<Sysi> or install compiz and try to set that up
<Type00> Sysi, settings?
<Sysi> in menu
<Type00> i dont see that do i need to install it
<Type00> manager tweaks?
<Type00> or xfw
<Type00> m
<Sysi> you shouldn't need
<Sysi> if you have xubuntu
<Sysi> "window manager tweaks"
<Type00> hmmm i wonder if its because i have built in video?
<Type00> i have installed compiz but its not in my menus :/
<Type00> how do i enable compix in xubuntu?
<digitalstimulus> does anyone know of a way to trim down Xubuntu for very old hardware?
<Sysi> install and use lubuntu-desktop
<digitalstimulus> without having to build from the ground up and select everything manually
<Sysi> if we talk like 128mb ram
<digitalstimulus> 90 MB
<Sysi> install lubuntu, it could run ok
<digitalstimulus> is it selectable through apt?
<digitalstimulus> I've never heard of or seen lubuntu
<Sysi> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<digitalstimulus> thanks :)
<Type00> so is that desktop environment ffaster that xfce and more light weight?
<Sysi> yes
<Sysi> of course then missing some features
<Type00> what is the lightest weight widow manager?
<Sysi> ratpoison propably
<Sysi> but it's even beyond rough
<digitalstimulus> i'm trying to refurbish a 350 Mhz, 90 MB RAM, 6 GB HDD system...Xubuntu was a bit too much of a hog.  The goal is to give away the computer to someone who may have no knowledge of how to use a computer at all
<Sysi> lxde uses openbox
<digitalstimulus> going to try lubuntu, hopefully I can get those non PnP ISA cards working in lubuntu
<Type00> sysi how do enable compiz in xubuntu?
<Sysi> alt+f2 "compiz"
<arthurjohnson> digitalstimulus: You could try some of my Lean Ubutnu methods:  http://leanubuntu.blogspot.com/
<arthurjohnson> The "Lean Xubuntu" install I'm on only uses 60 megs once booted up.  You would have to use a light window manager thou.
<arthurjohnson> Thats about what Lubuntu uses, FYI
<digitalstimulus> hopefully lubuntu isn't "too light", I am not going to be around to help whoever gets this computer
<arthurjohnson> digitalstimulus: With so little RAM you may want to consider not using a desktop env all together.  WindowMaker can be setup to be pretty user friendly.
<digitalstimulus> I've not dealt with such old hardware in years
<arthurjohnson> LXDE is a fine environment, but it doesn't have nearly as many features as Xfce.  That was my only complaint.
<digitalstimulus> right now xubuntu is loaded on it and it takes about 5 mins to boot up
<Sysi> that old machine is hardly usable for browsing internet
<arthurjohnson> Plus the file manager doesn't have a volume manager, that is removable devices don't show up on the desktop.
<digitalstimulus> lots of swapping, I have a few more older systems, so i'm trying to find something I can 'install and go' for each one.
<arthurjohnson> Sysi: I agree.  None of the major browsers will run very well at all.
<digitalstimulus> without having to spend lots of time confiruging
<digitalstimulus> it actually runs firefox decent, after the swap fest, it's ok
<digitalstimulus> obviously stuff like flash and video would choke
<arthurjohnson> You might want to try Chromium, the build in Lucid is actually really good.
<digitalstimulus> but the internet was around in 1998 :)
<Sysi> arthurjohnson: i did that minimal with just: xorg, gdm, xfce4, xfce4-goodies, midori (browser)
<arthurjohnson> And it uses a third of the RAM of Firefox
<arthurjohnson> Sysi: How did that work out for you?
<Sysi> but adblock
<Sysi> arthurjohnson: well
<arthurjohnson> Sysi: makes a pretty lean mean machine doesn't it!
<Sysi> yeah
<digitalstimulus> I'll go with slow and more newbie friendly over fast and "more confusing", this computer may end up going to someone who has never used a computer before
<Sysi> funnily it has even different wallpapers than xubuntu
<arthurjohnson> I like the Xfce Smoke wallpaper, that one is pretty sweet.
<charlie-tca> digitalstimulus: you are building a system for someone that has never touched a computer, you really should increase the ram to 256MB at least, so they don't get the idea computers are not useful
<Sysi> o hai charlie :)
<digitalstimulus> I would if it didn't use pre-SDRAM modules
<digitalstimulus> I think they're EDO
<charlie-tca> Hello, Sysi
<arthurjohnson> Sysi: Check out the later article on leanubuntu, you can install the Xubuntu graphics and it doesn't take up any more RAM
<arthurjohnson> Sysi: Its the Lean Xubuntu article
<Type00> 5how much you gonna sell that for?
<Sysi> arthurjohnson: i don't like gnome
<arthurjohnson> charlie-tca: I'll second that.  It would run Xubuntu 10.04 pretty well, the memory footprint is lower than 9.04, the last time I checked Xubuntu's memory foot print.
<Sysi> i have enough ram for any DE in all my machines
<arthurjohnson> Sysi: I don't care for Gnome either.  Not enough config options for me, and I don't want to run Compiz.
<arthurjohnson> Sysi: or can't on some of my machines
<Sysi> i tried compiz on xfce because of window switches, didn't like it
<Sysi> kde is pretty good after much setting up
<Type00> kde heavier than xfce?
<arthurjohnson> Type00: Depends
<digitalstimulus> this poor computer's video can't do over 640x480
<arthurjohnson> Type00: If you run all KDE applications, its around the same footprint of Xfce running similar apps
<arthurjohnson> digitalstimulus: Boat anchor
<digitalstimulus> arthurjohnson, nah
<arthurjohnson> I wouldn't run a modern wm/de on anything less than 800x600, and thats pushing it
<digitalstimulus> If I put 1000 of them in a cluster of sorts, I might be able to get the power of this computer
<arthurjohnson> Again, thou, it depends on what they are going to be using it for.
<Type00> so a p4 2 gig and 512 mb ddr onboard video would run kde?
<Sysi> easily propably
<arthurjohnson> Type00: I would immagine.  I haven't used Kubuntu since 8.04 thou.
<Sysi> i ran it on eee 701 and it worked well
<digitalstimulus> Yes, I just reloaded a P4/512...with ubuntu though.  It was pretty snappy
<Sysi> exept that if i had firefox on music player stopped occasionally
<digitalstimulus> gnome, not kde
<digitalstimulus> puppy linux is looking promising for this old hulk
<arthurjohnson> digitalstimulus: I would have to agree.  Its kinda what puppy was designed for.
<arthurjohnson> digitalstimulus: A P4/512 with Xubuntu would be very snappy.
<digitalstimulus> I've got it running in a VM right now testing.  Going to try lubuntu though.  Puppy is really "dumbed down" so to speak and fast to boot
<arthurjohnson> Did they ever update seamonkey on puppy?
<digitalstimulus> Not sure
<digitalstimulus> Seamonkey 1.1.18
<arthurjohnson> Ick
<arthurjohnson> Thats like Firefox 2
<arthurjohnson> maybe even firefox 1.  Pretty old.
 * arthurjohnson thinks we're breaking protocol in this channel
<charlie-tca> where did sunbird go?
<digitalstimulus> Anyone have any ideas on how to make xubuntu less resourceful?
<digitalstimulus> since this is #xubuntu
<charlie-tca> I finally found a stand-alone calendar app that worked for me, it is no longer in the repository as of the final version of 10.04
<charlie-tca> digitalstimulus: make it pure xfce:
<charlie-tca> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<digitalstimulus> that sound promising
<digitalstimulus> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> no problem
<arthurjohnson> charlie-tca: They dumped sunbird a while ago.
<charlie-tca> huh?
<arthurjohnson> charlie-tca: They recommend Thunderbird + Lightening
<charlie-tca> it just went away the end of april
<arthurjohnson> I think its on their main page.
<charlie-tca> I don't want thunderbird, though
<arthurjohnson> Me neither.
<charlie-tca> I like claws-mail. It works for me better than thunderbird
 * arthurjohnson still uses Pine
<arthurjohnson> Aloung with ircII and centerim
<Type00> how do i set an app to start up when linux starts up?
<charlie-tca> you want it for all users?
<charlie-tca> you can put a link to it in /etc/rc.local , and turn on the executable permissions for /etc/rc.local
<Type00> yeh
<Type00> how do i create a short cut to the task bar too?
<charlie-tca> task bar??
<Type00> the bar at the top
<charlie-tca> top panel? maybe
<Type00> yeh
<charlie-tca> right click, left-click 'Add New Item'
<charlie-tca> Add a launcher
<Type00> where are the logos for the apps?
<charlie-tca> click the big square with the ugly picture in the launcher, then in the 'Select icon from: " box, click the arrows on the left, click on 'all icons'
<charlie-tca> I guess that is a brown/orange diamond I click on
<Type00> greeat thanks, how do a daemon to start say screenlets on start up?
<charlie-tca> find the .desktop file that runs it, copy it to /home/USER/.config/autostart
<charlie-tca> It will then run when the user logs in
<charlie-tca> You can usually find the .desktop file by looking in /usr/share/applications
<charlie-tca> There are probably other ways to do these things, these are just the way I do it
<type00> hey, xubuntu dont seem to picj up my cd drive
<Sysi> 10.04?
<Sysi> does usb-drives work?
<type00> yes
<type00> yes
<charlie-tca> Does it work with a data cd?
<charlie-tca> It no longer shows up in /media/cdrom unless there is a cd in the drive, and then it doesn't always show up anyway in there
<type00> i have placed a cd in and it still dont show
 * charlie-tca out of ideas
<type00> its detected in the bios
<type00> hence the install of the os
<Type00> so chmod is to set permissions on files
<Type00> what can i use for my web cam software wise?
<arthurjohnson> Type00: Cheese works really good, so does skype with some sort of compatibility plugin.
<Cheese> I do?
<arthurjohnson> ha!
<Cheese> Hmm, need to get Cheese, actually
<arthurjohnson> Cheese is fun
<arthurjohnson> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.0-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 62 kB, installed size 244 kB
<arthurjohnson> Oh, and Empathy works.  My webcam is a Logitec QuickCam, those seem to be the best supported in Linux
<Type00> yeh i have a logitech quickcam express
<TheSheep> any luck getting them to work in flash?
<Type00> how can i set my user for admin privs?
<TheSheep> Type00: system->users ad groups->manage groups->admin
<TheSheep> or 'advanced settings' and then 'manage privileges'
<Type00> i cant change the permissions on the xubuntu logo asi need to replace it
<Type00> say operation not permitted when i chmod
<TheSheep> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Type00> what is sudo then?
<Type00> i though if iwas set to admin i could edit any files on my system
<TheSheep> no, then anyone could get you to run some script that would destroy everything
<TheSheep> each time a root privilege is needed, you need to give your password
<TheSheep> well, unless you just did that less than 5 minutes ago
<TheSheep> this way scripts can't act as root without your knowledge
<Type00> got it thanks
<Type00> is copy 'cp'?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> you can also just run 'gksu thunar'
<Type00> does any one know where i can edit the logout image, as i have sorted the boot image as the existing ones are all distorted on boot and logout
<svideoproblem> --Can anyone please help me i want to know how to extend or show my desktop on tv with my realmagic hw+ card
<TheSheep> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<svideoproblem> TheSheep: does it work with a pci card without installing the drivers (win2000 :()
<TheSheep> svideoproblem: in the simplest case, just connecting your tv and running 'xrandr --auto' should work
<TheSheep> svideoproblem: no, it only works on linux
<svideoproblem> TheSheep: yes i meant the drivers are only for windows 2000
<svideoproblem> okay i go try xrandr
<svideoproblem> shows only my onboard vga
<xubuntu_newbie> running xubuntu and having a sound problem that i can´t seem to fix from forum notes...is this the chat room to come to?   is there a better one for xubuntu problems?  all help appreciated..:-[
<svideoproblem> aumix and mixersettings good? (not muted) xubuntu_newbie
<TheSheep> xubuntu_newbie: yes, this is the place
<xubuntu_newbie> got gui alsa mixer up...master, pcm, cd and pc speaker full volume and not muted...line-in and microphone muted...i do get beep when i shut down or type an illegal character...otherwise no sounds in xubuntu...still works when i boot windows(bleah)...
<xubuntu_newbie> sound originally worked...then i got over ambicious and tried to instal ubuntu studio...but that was too much for my old laptop...so i tried to uninstall ubuntu studio   and sound has gone away.....except for shutdown beep as mentioned earlier.
<svideoproblem> xubuntu_newbie: : u only have xubuntu installed now?
<TheSheep> xubuntu_newbie: how do you test for it?
<xubuntu_newbie> as best as i can tell...still learning linux/xubuntu....
<xubuntu_newbie> i figure uninstall zapped some parameter or file somewhere...but can´t seem to figure out what.....have reinstalled alsa several times using forum notes....that stuff didn´t seem to help....or hurt...
<svideoproblem> xubuntu_newbie: u know how to open terminal? try aumix and check sttings
<xubuntu_newbie> can do
<xubuntu_newbie> give me a moment...let u know results...
<svideoproblem> TheSheep: can u help me, xrandr i got but it shows only my onboard connected screen and not my pci videocard with svideo out to tv plugged
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> you have two video cards
<TheSheep> !twinhead
<svideoproblem> TheSheep: it is recognised by lspci but what now ? (yes sorry for confusion)
<TheSheep> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<TheSheep> it's going to be much more complicated
<TheSheep> but doable
<svideoproblem> okay so theres no need for me to compile the dxr3 linux driver for the card?
<svideoproblem> (that didnt work :p)
<TheSheep> I'm not sure, but (x)ubuntu comes with most drivers included
<TheSheep> only a few closed-source ones need to be installed separately
<svideoproblem> okay how to install xinerama, is it just libxinerama1 or 0 dont remember
<TheSheep> svideoproblem: try with two separate screens first
<TheSheep> svideoproblem: if that works, go for xinerama
<xubuntu_newbie> k...aumix shows same as alsa mixer...vol, pcm, spkr and cd at 100%...other at 0%...such as pcm2, line, mic, igain, line1, difital1, phonein,phoneout and video
<TheSheep> pcm2 might be important
<xubuntu_newbie> aumix balance is in middle for all...
<svideoproblem> how do i do that if i disable this one i cant try to enable the tv out
<xubuntu_newbie> k...want me to boost pcm2 up to 100%???
<svideoproblem> xubuntu_newbie: good
<TheSheep> xubuntu_newbie: won't kill you :)
<svideoproblem> try installing gnome alsa mixer
<TheSheep> svideoproblem: you can add two graphics cards to your xorg.conf
<xubuntu_newbie> probably not;-)
<TheSheep> svideoproblem: meh
<svideoproblem> xubuntu_newbie: that worked for my soundproblem
<svideoproblem> but i did have no sound at all so might be no fix for u
<svideoproblem> TheSheep: how would i go about doing that? its a very old one im on a P3 now
<TheSheep> svideoproblem: I think that link for dualhead above had a howto
<TheSheep> svideoproblem: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Using_multiple_monitors_with_XFree86#Multihead
<svideoproblem> TheSheep: cool was on same page :)
<xubuntu_newbie> setting pcm2 didn´t seem to have any effect...still no sound...
<TheSheep> xubuntu_newbie: how do you test that?
<svideoproblem> TheSheep: sorry i feel like a noob but last time i was messing with xorg was way back :p
<TheSheep> svideoproblem: man xorg.conf  <-- this helps
<xubuntu_newbie> tried playing a short video w/sound, tried playing a midi file, tried internet radio.....no go on any of them....all of them used to work...
<svideoproblem> TheSheep:  but i dont have one, in /etc/X11
<TheSheep> svideoproblem: then make it
<svideoproblem> xubuntu_newbie: i presume u did update after ur install?
<TheSheep> xubuntu_newbie: maybe you are missing codecs?
<TheSheep> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xubuntu_newbie> i had previously tried updating codecs as per forum notes...but that didn help...
<xubuntu_newbie> how can i be sure i really got them ???
<TheSheep> xubuntu_newbie: try this: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  (it will make noise)
<TheSheep> ctrl+c to stop
<svideoproblem> xubuntu_newbie: type: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer and try again. worked for me... if not u can sudo apt-get remove gnome-alsamixer
<xubuntu_newbie> k ...let me try noise maker first...then will try gnome alsa...
<xubuntu_newbie> not hearing anything with ...﻿cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<TheSheep> ok, then it's the card, not codecs
<TheSheep> try increasing volume on all channels, sometimes it detects the names wrong
<xubuntu_newbie> some card setting got messed up???   card works fine when i boot up windows....
<TheSheep> by card I mean the driver and/or channel settings
<TheSheep> not hardware
<TheSheep> btw, is there a hardware volume control by any chance? ;)
<xubuntu_newbie> how do i increase sound on all channels???  how is that differnt that boosting vol using aumix???
<TheSheep> xubuntu_newbie: use aumix
<TheSheep> xubuntu_newbie: but also do it on the channels like linein and phone
<TheSheep> xubuntu_newbie: they may be labeled incorrectly
<xubuntu_newbie> yeah, buttons on laptop...again...they work great with windows....should be on full....i clearly hear beep at shutdown time...
<xubuntu_newbie> k....when you said channels...i wasn´t sure that´s what u meant...  will do...
<TheSheep> alsamixer shows more of them so try with that
<xubuntu_newbie> k
<TheSheep> run the noisemaker in other window and play with them all
<Type00> i cant seem to get compiz to work
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<xubuntu_newbie> yikes.....went through alsa mixer...got to an item call DAC...it was set to 0...so i started to bump it up.....WOW....the noise was deafing!!!:-D
<TheSheep> toldya
<xubuntu_newbie> what is DAC????  just out of curiosity???
<TheSheep> xubuntu_newbie: the chip on your sound card, afair
<TheSheep> xubuntu_newbie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital-to-analog_converter
<Type00> has any one got compiz running on xubuntu?
<xubuntu_newbie> midi now works...video....wav files...mp3...internet radio......DAC  seems to be the setting....had to turn down all the volume settings as it was toooooo loud!!!!    thanks so much!!!   don´t remember any of the forums notes on sound issues saying to check the DAC setting with alsa mixer.......this chat room is great....!!!!!...:-D...was that too over the top!!!
<TheSheep> xubuntu_newbie: you actually did it yourself, all we could do is encouragement
<GiZy> hi 2 all
<xubuntu_newbie> and direction!!!!  yoda!!!
<TheSheep> hello GiZy
<TheSheep> Type00: I did some 2 years ago, but it probably all changed since, try asking on #compiz
<GiZy> i'm newbie on xubuntu? and i apologise for my bad english =))
<GiZy> ,*
<TheSheep> GiZy: your English is good so far :)
<TheSheep> GiZy: what's your problem?
<Xorgproblem> hello, im now from shell lol how do i make my xorg?
<GiZy> when i choose user and type passwd login screen just reboot))
<Xorgproblem> i dropped gdm
<Xorgproblem> GiZy: can u try another session? will it reboot too?
<GiZy> now i can login onlu as root
<TheSheep> Xorgproblem: it should work without any, autodetecting everything
<GiZy> y*
<Xorgproblem> huh?
<TheSheep> GiZy: can you check the /home/youruser/.xsessionerrors file for anything that may be related?
<TheSheep> Xorgproblem: you can also generate one with 'Xorg -configure'
<GiZy> okay boss ^__^
<Xorgproblem> TheSheep: a few red stripes for a sec but screen remains black while testing
<GiZy> (xfce4-mixer-plugin:2669): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<GiZy> (xfce4-settings-helper:2661): libxfcegui4-WARNING **: ICE I/O Error
<GiZy> it's what i need?)
<TheSheep> GiZy: do you have free space left on your disk? you can check with 'df -h'
<GiZy> anyway google is my friend
<GiZy> yep, 400Gb =D
<TheSheep> on h eroot partition too?
<GiZy> hm
<Xorgproblem> TheSheep: i lost my gdm and xorg.conf.d is not working either
<TheSheep> on the root*
<TheSheep> Xorgproblem: how did you lose it?
<GiZy> it's a magic
<GiZy> =D
#xubuntu 2010-05-07
<TheSheep> GiZy: do you have the /tmp directory with proper rights etc.?
<Xorgproblem> TheSheep:  stopped gdm service, executed Xorg -configure command, then execute the testcommand thats displayed after
<GiZy> hmmm.... /dev/sda1 free 428G
<GiZy> jrhers 878Mb
<GiZy> o*
<TheSheep> still plenty
<TheSheep> I wonder why it failed to setup ICE auth
<Xorgproblem> GiZy: u can always try to remove all preferences by deleting user data (/home/.*) right ?
<TheSheep> Xorgproblem: never do that command
<TheSheep> Xorgproblem: .* matches ..
<Xorgproblem> lol i meant .(all folders and files) sorry :(
<GiZy> Xorgproblem: yep
<TheSheep> Xorgproblem: I was bitten by it a couple of times
<TheSheep> GiZy: you can also just create a new user and try if it works
<GiZy> but i have onlu 2 users, root and admin))
<GiZy> so i think my choice is new user
<TheSheep> useradd -m mynewawesomeuser
<GiZy> xDDD
<GiZy> nice name)))
<TheSheep> then passwd mynewawesomeuser to set his password
<GiZy> this stage i know)
<GiZy> 'cuz i had some problems with root passwd
<Xorgproblem> TheSheep: now how do i get gdm? :) since the Xorg will not start
<TheSheep> Xorgproblem: start gdm
<GiZy> stupid russians -___-
<TheSheep> GiZy: hey!
<GiZy> i about myself*
<GiZy> опа))
<TheSheep> GiZy: you don't have to be representative ;)
<GiZy> whait a minute
<GiZy> i'll change encoding =DD
<TheSheep> cyrillic passwords may be a problem
<Xorgproblem> u mean startx?
<TheSheep> Xorgproblem: no, I mean 'sudo start gdm'
<GiZy> now))) i mean irc client encoding
<GiZy> no*
<GiZy> i'll be back
<GiZy> i'm here
<GiZy> thanks for help ^_^
<TheSheep> so it works?
<Xorgproblem> well i did startx in another Ctrl Alt F* and im in gdm
<GiZy> yep))
<GiZy> it works)))
<TheSheep> GiZy: it would be nice to know why it broke though
<GiZy> TheSheep: yes, it would be nice
<GiZy> it was after i login xfce and switch window them
<GiZy> i mean xfce session, not xubuntu
<TheSheep> I gotta go, good luck
<GiZy> bb
<Xorgproblem> bb
<Xorgproblem> /quit
<neozen> how can one post a bounty to get http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6230 fixed
<neozen> ?
<_Techie_> neozen, i dont think you can post a bounty
<neozen> oh but I would
<neozen> must've hit it ~20 times today
<_Techie_> neozen, i have no doubt you would
<_Techie_> purchasing paid support may help, but i cant gaurantee any results as ive never used this service and never plan to
<_Techie_> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services
<neozen> its almost enough to make me try to grok C again
<_Techie_> hang in there
<_Techie_> ive seen bugs come and go
<neozen> I'm really surprised this one made it into a release.....
<neozen> do people actually use icon view? :P
<_Techie_> im not sure
<_Techie_> i myself use gnome on a standard ubuntu install
<_Techie_> but i choose to provide help for xubuntu users
 * neozen nods
<neozen> still the same base
<neozen> a few different default apps
<_Techie_> yes, which is why i can provide support for most things
<skochty> hi
<om3n5150> Simple question, anyone to answer?
<neozen> ............is that a ping?
<neozen> if yes.... pong
<om3n5150> Lol... I guess it kinda was.
<neozen> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<om3n5150> Pfft I'm new >.>
<neozen> no worries
<neozen> its just a bot
<neozen> and some hard-coded boilerplate
<neozen> so... what's your question
<om3n5150> So, I'm looking for a lightweight media player that supports ffmpeg. I was using MPC in Windows... I liked that. Can I use it now?
<neozen> I tend to use mplayer
<om3n5150> Brand new to the whole linux thing... learning quickly though
<neozen> I haven't found much that it doesn't support
<om3n5150> sounds good to me, thanks
<om3n5150> Wrong button...
<neozen> .....?
<neozen> be advised.... all input to mplayer is keyboard
<om3n5150> sorry, lol. used to a tray... anything near that in ubuntu?
<om3n5150> no gui?
<neozen> if buttons are more your style... use one of the frontends: gmplayer or kmplayer
<neozen> gnome and kde-based respectively
<neozen> gmplayer should pull in less
<neozen> package for gmplayer is mplayer-gui
<om3n5150> gmplayer isn't showing up in synaptic?
<om3n5150> oh
<om3n5150> thanks
<neozen> no problem
<neozen> (had to look it up myself)
<om3n5150> so for programs, I use this synaptic thing, rather than google for them myself, right? any sort of sources I should add to my source list for packages?
<neozen> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<neozen> eg.... libdvdcss
<neozen> (useful if you want to watch dvds)
<om3n5150> ah, I added that one
<om3n5150> so libdvdcss, any other useful things I would want?
<neozen> you'll discover as you go
<neozen> I've built up a list of packages I install on a clean machine over the years
<om3n5150> i found a libdvdcss2, is that what i'm looking for?
 * neozen nods
<om3n5150> kk
<neozen> vlc is more useful for dvds then mplayer I've found
<neozen> but that's based on a few years of bias
<neozen> they might've fixed the things which irked me by now
<om3n5150> alrighty
<om3n5150> is there any way to add a custom list of programs(packages?) to my top bar?
<om3n5150> Like... Under applications, my own subfolder of selected apps
<neozen> ahhh
<neozen> I usually just put launchers on the panel
<neozen> or set keyboard shortcuts for the really frequent ones
<neozen> right click on panel.... "Add new items..."
<neozen> pick Launcher" then give it an icon and a command to run
<neozen> sound acceptable?
<om3n5150> oh awesome, thanks
<om3n5150> just got it
<neozen> the menu (as I understand it) is a pain in the arse to mess w/
<neozen> though its getting standardized
<om3n5150> I like organization, so trying to find what I want in a list every time is annoying.
<neozen> there's also xfce4-appfinder
<neozen> it crawls the menus... so you don't have to
<om3n5150> crawl... new term
<_Techie_> whats wrong with mplayer-nogui?
<neozen> he's used to a gui
<_Techie_> lol
<om3n5150> i'm still learning text commands
<_Techie_> use yor keybaord, its easy
<neozen> space still = pause
<om3n5150> i just switch from windows... all this text is scary @_@
<neozen> eheh
<om3n5150> switched*
<_Techie_> righ = skip ahead 10 secs, left = rewind 10 secs, up = skip ahead 1 min, down = rewind 1 min
<neozen> it grows on you
<_Techie_> page up = skip ahead 10 mins, page down = rewind 10 mins
<neozen> the ability to get what you want QUICKLY w/o having to find the right gui button to push or menu item to click
<om3n5150> now I can't get the ffmpeg codec i just installed to show up in mplayer video preferences
<_Techie_> space = pause, [ + ] = play sped control, f = fullscreen, shift+t = stay on top
<neozen> ....... what codec?
<om3n5150> ffmpeg
<_Techie_> mplayer has its own codecs
<neozen> exactly
<_Techie_> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/
<neozen> try playing what you're trying to watch in mplayer first
<neozen> unlike totem (the default player) it WON'T pull down more codecs on demand
<om3n5150> i just need to be able to upconvert
<neozen> upconvert?
<_Techie_> om3n5150, aah, i see
<_Techie_> hes trying to do what i do in windows
<_Techie_> use ffmpeg to upscale his audio, if im not mistaken
<om3n5150> video, but yes
<om3n5150> makes a sharper image on my display
<_Techie_> soo
<_Techie_> oh
<_Techie_> post processing filters
<_Techie_> fun stuff
<_Techie_> for post processing you may wish to use vlc
<om3n5150> i know how to make it work with ffmpeg and MPC
<om3n5150> but i dont think you can get MPC on ubuntu eh?
<_Techie_> good ol' mpc
<neozen> om3n5150: well... there's wine
<_Techie_> no mpc-hc doesnt exist for linux, its purely win32 only
<neozen> but there's a better way
<_Techie_> i would just use VLC
 * neozen nods
<_Techie_> theres post processing filter built in
<_Techie_> very cool stuff
<om3n5150> alright, another very simple question.
<_Techie_> however, it doesnt quite do the trick for me, as i use ffdshow codecs to upscale all my mp3's and video from 2.0 audio to 5.1 audio
<om3n5150> how do i delete packages?
<neozen> sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<_Techie_> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<om3n5150> why thank you lol
<om3n5150> maybe i'm getting ffmpeg and ffdshow mixed up
<neozen> yeah... you remove using a program that has "get" in the name
<neozen> now that I think of it..... not really all that intuitive... but ::shrugs::
<om3n5150> so what does the apt-get part mean?
<neozen> also... you were saying you're using synaptic to get / install things
<_Techie_> while the naming doesnt make sense in some aspects, from a program point of view it does
<om3n5150> yes
<neozen> apt-get is a command line interface to the same package management system
<neozen> (apt)
<_Techie_> aptitude if you wanna say the whole thing
<neozen> well... aptitude is ANOTHER frontend
<_Techie_> a good one
<neozen> (more complicated then apt-get)
<om3n5150> xD frontend is...
<neozen> ........::ponders for a good analogy::
<_Techie_> frontend is a GUI that allows you to use a basic program or application easily
<om3n5150> oh okay, like the frontend of mplayer was the gui controls
 * neozen nods
<neozen> yeah
<_Techie_> eg mplayer, is a command line media player, but you can get frontends which give it a easy to use interface
<neozen> ....."easy to use" is a relative thing
<_Techie_> haha
<om3n5150> alright, so does mplayer work with ffdshow?
<_Techie_> no
<neozen> no
<om3n5150> or vlc?
<_Techie_> VLC doesnt work with ffdshow as per say
<neozen> ffdshow is a windows thing as I understand it
<_Techie_> but it does have its own built in post processing filters
<_Techie_> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<om3n5150> alright, time to play in those...
<_Techie_> well, thats useful
<om3n5150> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_Techie_> ignore that stuff
<om3n5150> links, bleh. too much reading that i'm in the mood for
<_Techie_> with VLC it doesnt actually mean jack
<_Techie_> VLC has its own built in codecs, like mplayer does
<_Techie_> so really, that is a very misleading factoid
 * neozen nods
 * neozen whacks ubotu with a bit of a stick
<_Techie_> neozen, if you catch a moderator around can you request that be removed from triggering on VLC
<_Techie_> i gotta go
<_Techie_> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<om3n5150> alright, well thanks for the info =]
<_Techie_> cool, !mplayer is fine
<_Techie_> anyway, catcha
<om3n5150> so the post processing filters in vlc, what am i looking for in the menu?
<om3n5150> i have it up
<_Techie_> om3n5150, if you see me lurking in here feel free to ask for help, if im at my computer ill help ya out
<neozen> 1sec
<_Techie_> umm
<om3n5150> alright thanks =]
<_Techie_> neozen, you seem to have a handle on this
<_Techie_> cya
<om3n5150> later
<neozen> (just installed lynx so vlc hasn't been installed yet)
<_Techie_> [ _Techie_ ] is away, rollerblading into town
<neozen> basically haven't needed it yet :P
<neozen> generally use the ps3 for dvds these days
 * neozen fires up vlc
<om3n5150> lol, I have a library of movies on my other HDD, so ill need it soon
<neozen> open a movie
<om3n5150> wtb a 2.5in 1tb
<om3n5150> or a 2.5in 32gb SSD
<om3n5150> either would be nice =]
<neozen> under Video menu... many things under Post processing
<neozen> play around and find a setting you like
<om3n5150> i dont see post processing...
<om3n5150> nvm... simple menu ftl
<neozen> .... on bottom of video menu in my case (though its grayed out since I'm not playing anything)
<neozen> any other questions about vlc?
<neozen> before I remove it?
<om3n5150> naw, lol, thanks
<arthurjohnson> Xubuntu is like 1.8 gigs installed right?
<neozen> sounds heavy.... but these days... yeah .. probably
<neozen> it's been getting fatter
<arthurjohnson> Well, Ubuntu Netbook Remix is almost 3 gigs.
<om3n5150> i have to go for a while, thanks for the help neozen, ill probably be on later scratching my head at all this new stuff.
<om3n5150> have fun =]
<neozen> np om3n5150
<arthurjohnson> On an Eee 901A, with a 4 gig SSD, thats like everything.
<neozen> have fun
<neozen> arthurjohnson: no doubt
<neozen> arthurjohnson: http://lxde.org/
<neozen> can always start from command-line only install and add only what you know you'll use
<arthurjohnson> My daughter keeps running out of space.  She has an Eee 901A with a 4gig SSD
<arthurjohnson> neozen: That method works great for people who know what they are doing, but she is only 10. Can't expect her to run a package manager all day every day just to get her desktop usable.
<neozen> splitting off /home onto its own partition helps keep large files in userspace from filling up / too
<neozen> arthurjohnson: heh... its true
<neozen> http://lxde.org/
<neozen> arthurjohnson: they claim to be lighter these days... perhaps it'll work better for your needs
<arthurjohnson> neozen: I didn't care for Lubuntu.  It was okay, but lacked for me.
<neozen> arthurjohnson: same here
<arthurjohnson> Felt like Xfce4 4.0
<neozen> arthurjohnson: but if space is a concern... you have to sacrifice something to get lighter
<neozen> command-line installs are VERY light
<neozen> but.... they're command-line only
<neozen> its tradeoffs all the way down
<arthurjohnson> neozen: Oh, I know.  Check it:  http://leanubuntu.blogspot.com
<arthurjohnson> <--- Thats me
<neozen> nice
<arthurjohnson> So your preaching to the choir ;)
<arthurjohnson> I have several machines that I run from cli + just what I need.
<arthurjohnson> Compaq Presario 700 (500 mhz and 256 megs ram) and it boots in under 40 seconds
<neozen> heh
<neozen> but again... as you said.... some want it small AND simple
<neozen> and that's...... hard
<neozen> s/simple/easy to use for beginners/
<arthurjohnson> But I don't want to stick my daughter, who is still learning the craft, with a cli only system.  It would work great for me, but I want my baby to have a full desktop.
 * neozen nods
<arthurjohnson> I mean cli+xfce4+whatever
<arthurjohnson> You know I won't get everything she needs.
<neozen> nope
<arthurjohnson> "Hey, where's the PDF reader"
<arthurjohnson> and so on.
<neozen> running out of space on / the first few times is part of running on a small machine :P
<arthurjohnson> Indeed!
<neozen> and where, as I see it, valuable bugs can be filed
<arthurjohnson> Still, Ubuntu Netbook Remix should have an option for a leaner install.
<neozen> b/c if I EVER fill up a production linux server.... I expect it to be graceful and let me un-bork it
<arthurjohnson> I had that problem with Ensim + Clamav EOL
<neozen> arthurjohnson: good blog.... consider yourself watched :P
<arthurjohnson> Hard drives filled up on about 30 machines.  Spent 18 hours fixint it.
<arthurjohnson> neozen: Thanks ;)
<neozen> I run xu on older machines but nothing actually in its target area (ie... I have a gb of ram and a 1.4ghz processor)
<neozen> all this means for me is when MY machine runs/boots xu slowly... something is REALLY messed up
<arthurjohnson> I'm running Xubuntu 10.04 on a Core2Duo 2.8 with 2 gigs of RAM.  It screams.
 * neozen nods
<arthurjohnson> At one point I was running a cli+xfce4 on it.  It was stupid fast!
<neozen> well... yeah
<neozen> well... time to head out for the night
<neozen> l8r
<arthurjohnson> L8r
<lucas-arg> hey guys, im on an ubuntu installation, ive installed xubuntu-desktop, but i cant get xubuntus theme for the gdm nor for xfce
<lucas-arg> any help
<lucas-arg> hello, ive installed xubuntu-desktop, but i cant get xubuntus theme in gdm nor in xfce, how can i reconfigure them?
<om3n5150> is there an *on connect* script area?
<om3n5150> in xchat*
<moetunes> afauk no om3n5150 but you might try in #xchat
<moetunes> afaik*
<om3n5150> alright thanks
<NoradIV> hello
<moetunes> om3n5150: sorted?
<moetunes> hello NoradIV :]
<NoradIV> How are you?
<moetunes> NoradIV: the weekend is here- how could I be anything but great :]
<NoradIV> heh! happy to hear that!
<moetunes> yorself?
<_Techie_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRkgH7Uu-hA
<moetunes> yourself even :]
<NoradIV> a bit tired, since its about 1.30 AM here
<moetunes> 3.30 pm and i have my first beer in my hand :]
<NoradIV> whoa! starting early boy XD
<NoradIV> eum, as you probably already figured out, I'm here because I have a problem :-(
<moetunes> that's ok :]
<moetunes> it's what the channel is for norad
<moetunes> IV
<NoradIV> As many, I'm trying to recycle an old crappy laptop
<NoradIV> Its an Toshiba portg 3490CT
<om3n5150> yessir, thanks =]
<NoradIV> and the problem is that it wont boot on CD
<NoradIV> I tried Debian, and it install (probably because the nogui install) but id wont work with Xubuntu 9.10 CD
<_Techie_> NoradIV, does it support booting from CD?
<NoradIV> I suppose not
<_Techie_> i mean USB*
<NoradIV> no
<_Techie_> hrmm
<_Techie_> netboot?
<NoradIV> not either
<_Techie_> hrmm
<moetunes> http://yellowsub.wordpress.com/2007/07/28/i-did-it-i-installed-ubuntu-linux-onto-the-toshiba-portege-3490ct/
<moetunes> might help...
<NoradIV> Here i see 2 problems,
<_Techie_> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<NoradIV> there is the fact that my laptop have only debian core installed, and I have an Xircom PCMCIA network card only
<NoradIV> oh ho
<NoradIV> i like this
<NoradIV> Can read from CD-ROM but  will not boot
<_Techie_> hrmm
<NoradIV> but here is another problem
<NoradIV> i dont have a floppy either XD
<om3n5150> hey, so techie, i'm still confused on what exactly i need to upscale video quality. i googled around and found that mplayer can do it, but all i found was some script info, which doesn't really tell me much. any ideas?
<_Techie_> om3n5150, well, as far as upscaling goes, by definition its impossible
<NoradIV> tell me when you are back to me
<_Techie_> the only thing you can do is add filters
<_Techie_> which you still want to use VLC for
<om3n5150> alright, well go ahead and help NoradIV, ill wait =]
<NoradIV> there is no hurry man, you were here before me!
<om3n5150> i've been here half the day ;D
<_Techie_> !names
<ubottu> Ubuntu has an $adjective $animal naming scheme, summarized (and with a list of suggested words which you can add to) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<NoradIV> oh... lol
<NoradIV> well
<_Techie_> okay, not the faction i was after
<_Techie_> factiod*
<NoradIV> what about the alternate CD
<om3n5150> lols
<om3n5150> goodwill has floppy drives for under $1 =D
 * om3n5150 whistles
<NoradIV> but there is no place tu put it XD this laptop is so tiny
<om3n5150> usb
<NoradIV> dont work
<NoradIV> its a P3 733
<om3n5150> oh, cant get drivers huh
<NoradIV> with the crappyest bios i ever saw
<NoradIV> toshiba ones
<om3n5150> p3 733.... old i suppose?
<NoradIV> came with a win2k key
<om3n5150> that's not TOO bad...
<NoradIV> lol
<NoradIV> I wish I wasent anymore a student, so I may have money, and I may have a proper EEPC
<NoradIV> or an ASUS
<om3n5150> the most practical use would be a paperweight... or give it to a son or daughter to take to elemtary school. it will increase their popularity tenfold.
<NoradIV> well, I intent to make an Starcraft Console with it
<om3n5150> ehhhh, i've heard asus mobos are junk
<NoradIV> plait-il?
<moetunes> seems the only option for the portege 3490ct is the pxe boot
<NoradIV> thoses are the best price/product i-ve seen
<NoradIV> pxe?
<moetunes> !pxe
<NoradIV> vas ist das?
<om3n5150> There are several ways computers can boot over a network, but the one mandated by PC99 is called PXE. PXE is a kind of DHCP extension, so all you need is an up-to-date DHCP server and a TFTP server.
 * om3n5150 wanted to sound smart too
<NoradIV> that was i thought XD
<NoradIV> there is an brain fart over there XD
<om3n5150> i much prefer this channel over #ubuntu... even though i'm not even running xubuntu.
<NoradIV> I have an PFSence router, thats probably ok
<NoradIV> i guess
<NoradIV> so how i do that?
<moetunes> http://yellowsub.wordpress.com/2008/01/13/successfully-installed-ubuntu-on-another-toshiba-portege-3490ct/
<om3n5150> alright, well moetunes has norad, so techie, about vlc options
<moetunes> lots of links today from me - google.com/linux ftw
<NoradIV> ok
<NoradIV> i get it
<NoradIV> I have to Install the core of ubuntu
<NoradIV> then
<NoradIV> install the Xserver
<NoradIV> right?
<NoradIV> I feel soooooo stupid since I tried Linux
<moetunes> NoradIV: I didn't read the links just copy/pasted them mate - I don't have that lappy...
<NoradIV> I'm kinda hot with windows
<om3n5150> hmm?
<om3n5150> dude me too
<NoradIV> but
<om3n5150> i'm trying to broaden my horizons"""
<NoradIV> same
<moetunes> one min and I'll have a read
<NoradIV> and I grow tired of all those Close Too Expensive I'm A Badass Software And You Have No Control On What You Do
<NoradIV> like
<moetunes> NoradIV: you need a comp on the lan running windows - do you have one?
<om3n5150> lol, i just like playing on a different OS
<NoradIV> yes
<NoradIV> when I saw Win7 at 400 buck, I grew so insulted
<NoradIV> that I said that there is other possibility
<moetunes> NoradIV: I'm following this link - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327597 - does your lappy have pxe boot capabilities(it should have since this link is about that lappy - the bios should tell)
<om3n5150> _Techie_, did you get off?
<_Techie_> huh?
<om3n5150> nevermind then ;D
<om3n5150> just was wondering if you could help with the vlc settings, if you arent busy
<NoradIV> its just written LAN
<_Techie_> well, im gonna be leaving to go dancing then heading to a party in about 5 minutes
<NoradIV> there is a ooops there
<NoradIV> i have an PCMCIA network card
<NoradIV> nevermind
<NoradIV> i have the extension
<om3n5150> alright, well have fun, lol
<NoradIV> I'll try that
<NoradIV> then I'll come back tommorow if it dosent work, ok?
<moetunes> NoradIV: you need to install    http://tftpd32.jounin.net/    on the windows comp
<moetunes> k
<NoradIV> well
<NoradIV> I'm trying the alternate install CD
<NoradIV> and its working
<NoradIV> so
<NoradIV> sorry for wasting your time
<moetunes> NoradIV: glad you found a way :]
<om3n5150> NoradIV, yay you win!
<NoradIV> well
<NoradIV> its installing now
<NoradIV> its not over, until its over
<om3n5150> well, i have to go for now.
<om3n5150> good luck NoradIV =]
<NoradIV> thanks
<NoradIV> you too man
<om3n5150> laters =]
<eLBati> ciao
<eLBati> can't login to xubuntu 10.04 live
<eLBati> user ubuntu with blank pass doesn't work
<moetunes> you shouldn't get that screen - did you do the cd chack?
<moetunes> or check even
<eLBati> what is the cd chack?
<psycho_oreos> he meant check
<eLBati> downloaded xubuntu 10.04 , burned , started live
<psycho_oreos> where did you get that copy of 10.04 from?
<moetunes> at the boot you have the option to do a cd check - it is a good idea
<eLBati> psycho_oreos, http://xubuntu.org/getubuntu
<moetunes> it checks the burn - burners are sooo cheap I think they cut corners
<eLBati> I'll check cd
<moetunes> that'swhat normally gives that error
<moetunes> here's the  I forgot
<psycho_oreos> eLBati, weird
<eLBati> ;-)
<moetunes> eLBati: always do the cd write at the slowest speed too - 4x is best from my experience
<eLBati> moetunes, maybe I have  a ramshackle cd reader
<eLBati> it's old
<moetunes> eLBati: more than likely the writer is to blame
<moetunes> but some readers don't like cd's written on other drives
<moetunes> hard to say from here :]
<eLBati> moetunes, ;-)
<eLBati> moetunes, just tried on another pc. xubuntu live works (without login screen)
<eLBati> cd reader deceased
<moetunes> eLBati: well there you go then - sorry for you mate
<eLBati> :-)
<psycho_oreos> at least you solved that issue :)
<PrebenR> anybody here have problem with that thunar doesn't show usb devices? I have this behavior now on 3 different computers amd64,i386, eee all after going to 10.04
<moetunes> PrebenR: thunar has some probs in 10.04 apparently - only seen issues in passing - never seen the usb one tho
<PrebenR> seems that this is a issue many have
<PrebenR> but it seems to be ubuntu
<PrebenR> I mean seems people also see it in gnome desktop
<mr_pouit> it's a known bug of hal in lucid
<psycho_oreos> wasn't lucid supposed to be hal-free?
<mr_pouit> no
<psycho_oreos> hmm ok my bad
<mr_pouit> (not for xubuntu)
<mr_pouit> PrebenR: Bug #546992
<PrebenR> ok will test what is suggested
<PrebenR> rebooting
<gr8m8> it seems my post wasn't worded right or was misconstrued - I am a fluxbox user because I am a fluxbox fan - I tried openbox because so many posts lauded it yet it fell so far short of flux - hence my question "is it marketing"
<gr8m8> oops wrong channel
<nikolam> Still no LTS update in update manager..
<nikolam> did someone updated from ext3 to ext4 directly, with all ext4 new things inside?
<slow-motion> hi
<dreamer> hello
<dreamer> can I set how many colors for the screen ?
<psycho_oreos> screen as in the actual `screen' program itself?
<dreamer> I don't understand
<dreamer> I'm root
<dreamer> I want to set low color
<psycho_oreos> I don't understand what you mean by screen in this context, you mean in GUI?
<dreamer> in X
<psycho_oreos> ahh ok, not sure, I think 16bpp is the lowest palette
<psycho_oreos> bleh scratch that
<dreamer> 16bpp is 16'000'000 ?
<dreamer> 16 bit per pixel ?
<dreamer> where can I set it
<psycho_oreos> yeah but that could be just resolution (i.e. screen size, which I could be mistaken)
<psycho_oreos> why not just use vesa driver instead?
<dreamer> I use a pc for linux media center
<dreamer> I need proprietary driver of nvidia
<dreamer> but I want to use not a true color
<dreamer> my tv not have hd
<psycho_oreos> well if you installed the proprietary nvidia driver, you should get nvidia x server settings appearing under system menu
<dreamer> yes
<dreamer> but it don't work
<dreamer> I try to write a configuration manually to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<psycho_oreos> well if nvidia x server settings doesn't work, you're probably not using nvidia driver
<dreamer> lol
<dreamer> I use a nvidia driver, but the nvidia server setting can't wrtite a configuration to xorg.conf
<dreamer> probably it must be run as root
<dreamer> I think
<dreamer> (or with sudo)
<psycho_oreos> probably better with gksu/gksudo :p
<dreamer> yes
<dreamer> also the setting to autostart must be run with gksudo
<dreamer> becouse if I can to add program by user it can't write a configuration
<psycho_oreos> normally it should ask for user password
<psycho_oreos> personally I have not encountered such issues installing proprietary drivers via jockey
<ocs> hi, I insalled 10.04 some days ago. I'm noting that this version is full of bugs and problems which are not present in 9.10. Is there a feedback for that?
<ocs> for example... thunar is really instable!
<arthurjohnson> ocs: I'm running Xubuntu on six workstations, I've not noticed any major bugs other than Hald on my upgrade machines.
<arthurjohnson> Did you look at http://www.launchpad.net
<ocs> arthurjohnson: what's hald?
<arthurjohnson> Its what thunar needs to manage volumes like removable drives.
<ocs> arthurjohnson: I don't understand if you experienced my same problem
<ocs> arthurjohnson: I see that there are too many bugs... I wonder if someone else experienced that and switched to 9.10
<arthurjohnson> ocs: Like I said, I have it running on six radicaly different workstations.  I'm not seeing excessive instability.
<arthurjohnson> ocs: Why don't you take each problem your having, and lets tackle them one at a time.
<arthurjohnson> ocs: As in, take one problem, state the symptoms, and we will do our best to assist you in repairing it.
<ocs> arthurjohnson: I would do that if problems are few.
<ocs> since there's a sea of problems, I can't do that
<arthurjohnson> Well, your unique.  I'm not experiencing a sea of problems.
<arthurjohnson> Xubuntu couldn't be better for me
<arthurjohnson> Also, this is a support channel, not the complaint department.  All comments and complaints should be directed at the #xubuntu-offtopic channel.
<arthurjohnson> Our goal here is to assist people with specific problems in relation to Xubuntu
<ocs> arthurjohnson: xubuntu is excellent for me too (the old version). please understand that I'm not here in order to complain: I noted so much problems that it seemed strange for me. therefore I asked a feedback. For example, thunar many times opens but doesn't allow to open subdirs! In addition panels often cover windows corners and so on
<ocs> arthurjohnson: note that I use (k/x)ubuntu since a lot of time... and It's the first time that I see so much instability in the newest stable version
<Prajwal> join #fedora-india
<lucas-arg> hello, how can i share and see samba shares in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> gigolo
<charlie-tca> in Applications - system menu
<charlie-tca> or if not on lucid - remote file systems
<lucas-arg> charlie-tca: with that i can see and share? or just see?
<charlie-tca> should be both see and share
<charlie-tca> in #ubuntu-classroom in 4 minutes, How to participate remotely at an Ubuntu Developer Summit
<lucas-arg> charlie-tca: i dont see any option to share...
<lucas-arg> charlie-tca: do i need to install samba?
<charlie-tca> I believe so, but I don't use samba or gigolo myself
<charlie-tca> !gigolo
<charlie-tca> !share
<lucas-arg> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<]Spectre[> hi,I'm having troubles with the lastest xubuntu live cd,after the boot up,when I push on "install xubuntu on hard-drive" I get a pop up windows that tell me "live-install",and nothing more
<]Spectre[> Any suggestion ? thanks
<charlie-tca> try installing from the desktop, then?
<charlie-tca> no, sorry
<]Spectre[> I have also tried to run the live-cd,but I get the same problem,a pop-up with a message,and nothing more
<charlie-tca> Try installing using a terminal, 'ubiquity --debug'
<]Spectre[> my pc is an athlon 1400 plus 1gb of ram
<]Spectre[> thanks,I'll try it
<George_E> What length of time would be considered excessive for a Xubuntu boot?
<George_E> Cuz I'm at about 20-25 minutes so far.
<George_E> * boot from the CD, of course
<charlie-tca> 30 minutes? Depends on the machine. I have one that takes about 8 minutes to show anything, and a full 22 minutes to gdm
<George_E> Oh, okay.
<George_E> It's quite old... I assume a HD install would make it quicker?
<arthurjohnson> George_E: I would recommend the alt installer
<George_E> Alt installer?
<arthurjohnson> George_E: What are your specs?
<charlie-tca> yes, George_E, it does
<charlie-tca> same machine after installing boots in about 3 minutes
<George_E> Pentium MMX ~200 MHz
<George_E> 160 MB RAM
<arthurjohnson> George_E: Yes, there is a text based installer.
<arthurjohnson> George_E: ouch, thats not going to run Xubuntu very well at all
<George_E> ATI Radeon 9600 Video Card w/ 128 onboard RAM
<charlie-tca> 160MB won't allow the desktop installer to work. It will freeze up
<arthurjohnson> George_E: Check out my blog:  http://leanubuntu.blogspot.com/
<arthurjohnson> George_E: your going to need to do a Command Line install and then add just what you need.
<George_E> I'm looking at the desktop right now... sort of.
<George_E> All I see is a blue tree and the cursor is an X
<charlie-tca> should be able to use the alternate installer, but the desktop is going to be really slowwwwww
<George_E> A command line install?
<George_E> I just want to try it.
<arthurjohnson> George_E: Check out the blog link.  It explains it pretty well
<George_E> Without installing.
<arthurjohnson> George_E: Those specifications are not enough to try Xubuntu.  You might want to try Lubuntu.
<George_E> The Gnome panel appeared! Hooray!
<George_E> Man, it's slow.
<charlie-tca> ahem..., that's xfce panel in xubuntu
<George_E> arthurjohnson: Lubuntu?
<George_E> charlie: Oh yeah.
<arthurjohnson> George_E: http://lubuntu.net/
<charlie-tca> I was able to see the livecd desktop with 128MB ram, so be patient
<arthurjohnson> charlie-tca: How long did it take to start Firefox on that beast?
<charlie-tca> I could even run an application at a time. (one)
<charlie-tca> we don't like to talk about that
<George_E> It probably didn't help that I used a CD-RW to burn the ISO to.
<charlie-tca> ouch
<George_E> The icons appeared!
 * charlie-tca thinks George_E is braver than himself
 * George_E is not brave - just determined
<charlie-tca> It only takes a few minutes to get firefox to start (5-10)
<arthurjohnson> I threw out all my Pentium stuff five years ago.
<George_E> I'm not even going to try Firefox :)
<charlie-tca> that's what I got
<charlie-tca> P2, p3, p4
<arthurjohnson> I only have Duron's and Pentium D machines in my house any more.
<charlie-tca> P4's are fast here
<George_E> So, I see that Lubuntu is using x11.
<charlie-tca> The P2 is to find the minumums for Xubuntu. That's the one I try with 64MB, 128MB, 160MB, 256MB ram
<slow-motion> hi
<George_E> 64 MB RAM :O
<charlie-tca> Got to know if it will work
<charlie-tca> ;-)
<George_E> Did it?
<George_E> Is there a screenshot of Lubuntu in action? Just curious...
<arthurjohnson> George_E: I would try their website.  It was just a suggestion, I don't use nor support Lubuntu.
<George_E> Hey, I found a glitch, I think - the display is off-center slightly and I have to manually correct it with my LCD controls.
<arthurjohnson> George_E: I know their suggested minimum requirements are PII and 128 megs of ram.
<charlie-tca> no :-(
<charlie-tca> George_E: yes, it depends on the actual video card
<George_E> This happens with all the other linux distros I use, though - common problem I guess.
<arthurjohnson> charlie-tca: I don't even think a cli+xfce4 would work on 64 megs of ram, at least not well.
<charlie-tca> Not well
<charlie-tca> Pretty much kills any gui
<arthurjohnson> George_E: Thats the fault of the monitor.  Most LCD's have an autoadjust button, I have to hit mine usually.
<arthurjohnson> George_E: On Win or Lin
<George_E> Ya - I have another really small distro that runs nicely on the machine.
<George_E> I think it uses xvesa.
<charlie-tca> Try it with my 4mb stb riva128 card... ;-)
<George_E> No thanks.
<charlie-tca> It does still work, though.
<George_E> Maybe text mode isn't so bad :) I need the GUI, though... it's not really for me anyway.
<MantelisB> Hello
<MantelisB> If I will start Installing Xubunt in my PC over Linux (When I put CD I saw that I can do that) so it will automaticaly takes space from my Windows, creates new disk and install it?
<MantelisB> Or it will install just in Windows, like Virtual Machine?
<MantelisB> Sorry s/over Linux/over Windows
<charlie-tca> You have a choice between installing in windows or installing separately from windows
<MantelisB> Hmm, ok. Going to try.
<charlie-tca> You can have it install in a separate partition along side of windows and dual boot to either one
<charlie-tca> Make sure you have a backup of windows first
<MantelisB> charlie-tca, maybe you know or Xubuntu is friendly with USB Wireless adapter?
<charlie-tca> Some work, some don't.
<charlie-tca> MantelisB: I don't use one, so it is hard for me to say for sure
<MantelisB> Ok, I understand. Anyway, I buy Adapter which was (writed on documents) friendly with Linux.
<MantelisB> So, hope so Linux will be friendly too :)
<charlie-tca> should be
<charlie-tca> Most are working now
<MantelisB> charlie-tca, I not really understand which I have to choice:
<MantelisB> Try demo or install Full /or/ install inside windows
<MantelisB> ?
<MantelisB> To either is writed almost same things.. :/
<charlie-tca> try first, make sure it works. Install can be inside windows or you can replace windows or you partition the hard drive and have both windows and Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Install inside windows is easiest. It is just like installing anything else in windows, then.
<lucas-arg1> hello... im missing some icons in ubuntu software center... is it fixable?
<lucas-arg1> !missing icons
<Sysi> what kinda icons and where?
<Sysi> do you use default icon set?
<lucas-arg1> Sysi: in Ubuntu Software Center
<lucas-arg1> if i click in any category sub-categories icons does not show
<lucas-arg1> Sysi: http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/3608/capturadepantalla.jpg
<Sysi> interesting.. it works for me
<Sysi> is it always like that?
<lucas-arg1> Sysi: its a clean installation of xubuntu, could it be because its in spanish?
<Sysi> i guess not
<lucas-arg1> then im lost
<lucas-arg1> ill try changing language and see what happens, synaptic doesnt work in spanish either
<lucas-arg1> i mean, search with search button and try to apply changes, it gives errors... first time i have problems with language so i guessed that could be the problem
<lucas-arg> tried changing language, but didint resolve it
<lucas-arg> i think its a bug
<MantelisB> Mmmm
<MantelisB> I installed my Xubuntu, but I don't know my root password.
<MantelisB> Maybe it's set by default?
<Sysi> use sudo
<Sysi> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<knome> MantelisB, your "root" password is the same as your first account pw
<MantelisB> Login to root with "su", yes?
<knome> MantelisB, you should not "login" to root in ubuntu
<Sysi> sudo -i
<MantelisB> knome, why? :)
<knome> MantelisB, that's how ubuntu is built. if you need to run something as root, use sudo
<knome> MantelisB, not logging in as root is safer for your computer
<MantelisB> knome, I know, but I need it.
<MantelisB> Because now I can't configure my bluetooth.. I need make file in /etc/bluetooth/pin
<MantelisB> And I can't do that with sudo..
<knome> why not?
<MantelisB> And When I try in console: "su" and write my user password it fails.
<MantelisB> :/
<MantelisB> I don't know, no permission.
<knome> 'sudo nano /etc/bluetooth/pin' ?
<MantelisB> I tried 'sudo echo "1234" > /etc/bluetooth/pin"
<MantelisB> But I will try your way too
<MantelisB> Thanks, your way is working.
<MantelisB> But why "vi" is not working ? :/
<MantelisB> Maybe I should add some permissions?
<Sysi> you may need to install it
<knome> 'sudo vi /etc/bluetooth/pin' ;)
<ksos> hi there
<ksos> xubuntu is it take less space ?
<charlie-tca> less space than what?
<ksos> kubuntu
<ksos> ubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> yes, it does take between 30-50% less disk space than those
<ksos> how to install xubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> down from http://xubuntu.org/get
<ksos>  no i don't want to download and install as normaly
<ksos>  i want to do different install
<ksos> how to install via terminal ?
<charlie-tca> You would google that and see if it is possible
<charlie-tca> We don't support such a method
<Sysi> alternate installer is text-based
<ksos>  
<ksos> no i just only want to install via terminal
<knome> ksos, do you have a ubuntu system already installed?
<ksos> yes
<knome> 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' will install everything you would get with a normal xubuntu installation
<knome> !purexfce | ksos, to remove other packages, see:
<ubottu> ksos, to remove other packages, see:: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<ksos> ok thanks knome
<ksos> i try that
<ksos> bye
<knome> no problem
<xubuntu072> Hi folks. Xubunto n00b here. Anyone awake?
<xubuntu072> Anyone?
<xubuntu072> Yes? No?
<_Techie_> yeah
<xubuntu072> I'm installing Xubuntu at this very moment, and have a question or three.
<_Techie_> fire away
<xubuntu072> OK, thank you.
<xubuntu072> Now... problem(s) I've had are: hmm... how to explain?
<xubuntu072> I'd start by installing Ubuntu, then (using Synaptic) would install Xfce and all.
<xubuntu072> Gnome would disappear.
<_Techie_> what version>
<xubuntu072> Anyone know why? 'Cuz I kinda like having both.
<xubuntu072> Version? 10.04
<xubuntu072> It did the same thing with 9.10 though.
<charlie-tca> When you login, at the bottom should be a tab labeled 'session'. You don't have Ç´nome in there?
<xubuntu072> Initially I'd see Gnome and xterm. After rebooting I'd see Xfce, KDE and xterm.
<xubuntu072> And sometimes I wouldn't even see that. Just xterm.
<charlie-tca> In lucid, you should have xubuntu, xfce, xterm, gnome
<xubuntu072> Even worse, sometimes when I'd enter my password it wouldn't go to a desktop at all, just kept reloading the login screen.
<charlie-tca> 10.04 uses a session called 'xubuntu' to set the desktop up. If you installed xfce and nothing else, you don't have all the dependencies satisfied.
<xubuntu072> I went and downloaded the Xubuntu ISO and am installing it right now. I'm hoping it'll be less problematic and give me what I'm after from the get-go.
<xubuntu072> I kinda like KDE 'cuz it's quite Windows-like.
<xubuntu072> Which would be perfect for guests on my computer.
<xubuntu072> But I can't figure out how to make it activate the wireless adapter.
<xubuntu072> brb
<charlie-tca> Then you probably should be installing Kubuntu.
<Sysi> use gnome's network manager if kde's own fail
<Sysi> it's commonly known bad
<_Techie_> or you can use wicd
<_Techie_> !wicd
<_Techie_> grrr, ubbottu
<Sysi> if "windows-like" means panel at the bottom, it's easy to set up in all three
<charlie-tca> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-2 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 88 kB
#xubuntu 2010-05-08
<syn-ack> Is there a bug with Xubuntu Lucid where you can't use dual screens with an Intel chipset?
<abhifx> please someone help me.. plymouth is eating  60% + 40% cpu...plz
<owen1> after the upgrade to lucid i see the desktop and the mouse. but the login screen doesn't show up so i can't do anything (in karmic i used to text-based login). any tips?
<gottto> you could   ctrl+alt+f2   login then do   killall v X    and then    startx
<gottto> killall -v X I meant
<LaPetite> Saliut all :)
<owen1> gottto: yeah, another problem i have is i use wireless keyboard. and after the upgrade it's not working so maybe i should get a regular keyboard first..
<gottto> that would help... :]
<LaPetite> I need a little help with BlueTooth. In my notebook I don't have internet so it's nessecarry to me now. Maybe someone have good manual or can send me somewhere, because google wont help me now :/
<gottto> !bluetooth | LaPetite
<ubottu> LaPetite: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<LaPetite> Thank you :)
<gottto> np :]
<owen1> i am thinking of replacing xubuntu with ubuntu server + xfce. any thoughts?
<gottto> owen1: I did that and I think it is quicker - make sure you d/load the generic kernel if you aren't using server h/ware
<gottto> owen1: there is the minimal install as well
<gottto> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<owen1> what is this 'generic kernel' and what do u mean by 'server h/ware'?
<LaPetite> If I use this "apt-get" I need internet, yes?
<LaPetite> Or maybe in CD exist that things?
<gottto> servers use specific h/ware and the server kernel is set up to support them - the generic handles the desktop type comps
<gottto> owen1: ^^
<gottto> LaPetite: you can set up synaptic to use a cd to install stuff
<gottto> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<gottto> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<owen1> gottto: all i see is option to choose 64 or 32 bit - http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-server
<LaPetite> gottto, I have change some setting that synaptic use CD not intrenet or it by default using CD for program intall?
<gottto> owen1: yep that's right - choose the one that best suits your h/ware
<owen1> gottto: sure. why do u think it's faster than xubuntu? i will have x and xfce so it sounds the same.
<gottto> LaPetite: you have to set it up for the cd - from the package menu
<LaPetite> I found that option, but it fails.. E: Failed to mount the cdrom. (Cdrom is loades, I see cdrom in media. Any ideas?
<gottto> owen1: seems to have less things running as default - it uses less mem according to conky
<owen1> gottto: great. it might be similar to debian
<LaPetite> oziukai2.
<LaPetite> wrong channel
<Kangarooo> hello. something strange happened to one of updates. I put to update and it says it needs 2gb to dl files or to install. don't remember. so I remove files and got 2.8 gb free then got one update of one file then pressed upgrade. it then tells me it will use 1gb don't remember of what. it installs asked for 3 files to be replaced wifi and copying ability lost (only while updateting). after restart I have no flash working 1.8 gb free and have default xfce and 
<Kangarooo> splash screen of xubuntu installed but workplace is xfce default.
<gottto> Kangarooo: sounds like you upgradedd to the latest release there
<Kangarooo> hsould I reinstall xubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-default-settings ? and why after update I've lost 1gb
<Kangarooo> ok just now I regained 0.9 gb by pressing delete cahced packages
<gottto> yep
<Kangarooo> gottto: that's a known bug?
<gottto> that you upgraded the distro?
<Kangarooo> that xubuntu look is not installed on upgrade but usual xfce <-bug
<Kangarooo> gottto: so I reinstall xubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-default-settings?
<LaPetite> How is called in /etc/network/interfaces DNS address? I can't find it. I writed address, netmask and gateway. Now I have to write two DNS address, but can't find how it's called.. .
<gottto> Kangarooo: you could try the xubuntu-desktop reinstall
<Kangarooo> ok\
<gottto> LaPetite: ifconfig in terminal will tell the address you're using
<Kangarooo> gottto: that took only 18kb and dint change anthing :) I reinstalled in synaptic by pressing reinstall and apply
<gottto> Kangarooo: I don't understand the issue - it doesn't look right?
<Kangarooo> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot685.php yes\
<Kangarooo> I made updates in first day the release was available to other 2pcs and they wen fine exept for settings menu lost a lot items and thunar made a lot shortcuts in left side bar with links to home folder contained folders.
<Kangarooo> but on laptop this I didn't got. thunar didn't made links. that's repaired I think. setings I have all. but I don't have xubuntu look and also some icons of programms changed to maybe their default but I had different icons for some programms like midori and Autokey and Qwit and update manager and sources
<Kangarooo> ah but for thouse maybe I had xubuntu beta 2 don't remember
<Kangarooo> laptop had xubuntu 9.04 and it was upgraded till now
<Kangarooo> gottto: if you saw screenshot can you say what went wrong and how to repair it?
<gottto> Kangarooo: I was afk - I'll look at it
<gottto> Kangarooo: that looks ok - just a diff theme?
<lilkuz2005> hey guys ive just installed xubuntu on my old hp pavilion ze5600. i installed it with text mode, after the first boot the screen is all distorted, i need to know how to fix this, is there any hotkeys to switch the graphics or something ?
<_Techie_> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Kangarooo> gottto: I didn't change theme. I don't know witch is default theme. ill try to change that but that's not only thing what's different since upgrade. I've upgradet all pcs witch I have acces to work and home and they didn't change theme but they lost some settings items but on this laptop I didn't lost them. so I change in appearance? witch is deault?
<gottto> Kangarooo: I'm not on 10.04 now so can't check - someone else know the default theme?
<Kangarooo> ah I found correct icons- elementary xubuntu
<lilkuz2005> can anyone help me out real quick ?
<Kangarooo> lilkuz2005: don't ask to ask just ask
<lilkuz2005> ii have
<Mantelis> Hey, it's  LaPetite.
<Mantelis> I configuredmy network, but FireFox is still not working.
<lilkuz2005> i need help with a graphics issue on my laptop, the screen is all distorted and i cant read anything, i need to know how to fix it
<lilkuz2005> i installed the 7.10 alt install disk on it
<_Techie_> Mantelis, are you using static ip's?
<Mantelis> Yes.
<Mantelis> My DNS can be wrong?
<_Techie_> most likely
<Kangarooo> gottto: and here's how looks xfce menu. and its not as it was http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-198.php
<_Techie_> try pinging an ip
<Mantelis> I edited /etc/resolv.conf
<Mantelis> And writed there DNS.
<Mantelis> Maybe file is wrong?
<_Techie_> Mantelis, h is default theme. ill try to change that but that's not only thing what's different since upgrade. I've upgradet all pcs witch I have acces to work and home and they didn't change theme but they lost some settings items but on this laptop I didn't lost them. so I change in appearance? witch is deault?
<Mantelis> I tried ping google, it\s working.
<_Techie_> whoops, wrong paste
<Mantelis> Anyway, I'm here over my laptop.
<_Techie_> Mantelis, www.l.google.com (66.102.11.104)
<_Techie_> ping the ip
<_Techie_> hrmm
<_Techie_> so pinging the domain name works?
<Mantelis> 64 bytes from 66.102.11.104: icmp_seq=4 ttl=49 time=389 ms
<gottto> Kangarooo: that seems to look ok - it must just be a diff theme
<Mantelis> Works, anyway how I said I sitting here over my xubunt.
<Mantelis> So internet is working.
<Mantelis> I just can't go to WWW
<_Techie_> hold up
<Mantelis> Maybe it's firefox problem?
<_Techie_> was that pinging via the ip or the domain name?
<Mantelis> ip
<_Techie_> try ping via domain name
<Mantelis> www.google.lt
<Mantelis> 64 bytes from mu-in-f106.1e100.net (209.85.135.106): icmp_seq=4 ttl=55 time=52.2 ms
<_Techie_> hrmm
<Mantelis> And..
<Mantelis> In me rigt side near clock
<_Techie_> have you restarted your network daemon since you set up your static ip's?
<Mantelis> It's network computersshowing X
<Mantelis> What?
<Mantelis> I just did ifup/down eth0
<Mantelis> and ifconfig eth0 down/up
<_Techie_> do this
<_Techie_> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Mantelis> Did, checking FF
<Kangarooo> gottto: I think I found theyr both albatross. in apearance and in windows settings. but menu doesn't change to xubuntu menu.
<Mantelis> Firefox is currently in offline mode and can't browse the Web
<_Techie_> under the file menu, untick work offline
<Mantelis> Ooops.
<Mantelis> It's working!
<Mantelis> :P
<_Techie_> gratz
<Mantelis> Sorry, I didin't know that I need do that :o
<Mantelis> Thanks for help! :)
<_Techie_> no problem
<Kangarooo> gottto: I found the menu can be changed- it has properties and correct is in xdg-xubuntu folder menu
<gottto> Kangarooo: glad you worked it out :]
<Mantelis> Mmm.. How install .deb files?
<Mantelis> (I wanna install Skype)
<_Techie_> dpkg -i if i remember correctly
<_Techie_> or use gdebi
<gottto> sudo dpkg -i /path/to/.deb
<Mantelis> Thanks, installing.
<Mantelis> :)
<Mantelis> Mhmh.. Package libqtcore4 is not installed
<Mantelis> What I should do now?
<_Techie_> sudo apt-get install libqtcore4
<Mantelis> Package libqtgui4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Mantelis> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Mantelis> is only available from another source
<Mantelis> E: Package libqtgui4 has no installation candidate
<Mantelis> I gettint this not first time.
<Mantelis> Now I removed CD and still getting that thing.
<gottto> apt-cache search libqtcore4   might show what it comes with
<Mantelis> nothing
<gottto> !find libqtcore4
<ubottu> Found: libqtcore4
<gottto> !info libqtcore4
<ubottu> libqtcore4 (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 core module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 1682 kB, installed size 6496 kB
<gottto> it should be there
<gottto> Mantelis: which xubutu version r u using
<gottto> ?
<Mantelis> newest
<Mantelis> 10.4
<Mantelis> I think
<Mantelis> downloaded yesterday
<gottto> lsb-release   should tell
<gottto> yep
<gottto> Mantelis: do   sudo apt-get update   the look again
<Mantelis> o
<Mantelis> ok
<gottto> then*
<Kangarooo1> gottto: what package bug is that on update settings changed? update-manager ?
<gottto> Kangarooo1: I would suppose so...
<Kangarooo1> ok ill put info about this what I had in LP with screenshots
<Mantelis> gottto, thanks now installing missing packages. :)\
<gottto> great :]
<Kangarooo1> o ouh. another bug- my usb flash not working and in media I see one file I've never seen .hal-mtab
<Kangarooo1> light is showing on usb flash but its not popping up in xubuntu
<gottto> Kangarooo1: does the usb show in   /etc/mtab   ?
<gottto> Kangarooo1: did you do the cd check when booting it?
<Mantelis> gottto, now I getting some other missing packages (libqt4-xml, libqt4-network, libqt4-dbus) and no one I can't install like last packages. Maybe I downloaded wrong  package for Skype.? I downloaded for ubuntu. But I using xubuntu.. So maybe it's different. Maybe I should use static?
<Kangarooo1> gottto: I installed from cd 1y ago on this laptop and yes chacked and md5sumed iso also. ugraded to 10.04 yesterday.
<Mantelis> s/for skype/ of skype
<Kangarooo1> gottto: it loks for me that usb flash dongle not showing in there http://pastebin.com/h3a3yMPi
<gottto> Mantelis: there is a how to for skype
<gottto> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<gottto> Kangarooo1: does it show in   sudo fdisk -l   ?
<Kangarooo1> Mantelis: my skype is working. I installed it with deb from skype.com you are trying to install it on 10.04 ? the ubuntu package 8.04 or 8.10 (don't remember) is correct from skype page to install on xuubuntu.
<Mantelis> Kangarooo1, yes I'm trying on 10.04.
<Kangarooo1> gottto: wow this is interesting. when unpluged it shows http://pastebin.com/rCEU2Hnk . when pluged it shows http://pastebin.com/wfNezSxs
<Kangarooo1> Mantelis: then just dl that and open and install it will install all required packages
<gottto> Kangarooo1: you can do   sudo mkdir -v /media/sdb && sudo mount -v /dev/sdb /media/sdb
<Kangarooo1> while flash is in or while out?
<Mantelis> Kangarooo1, it don't - Broken dependencies..
<Kangarooo1> Mantelis: maybe try update manager to get all latest packages and latest lists
<Mantelis> How I should do that?
<Kangarooo1> Mantelis: applications settings update manager and then refresh
<Mantelis> In settings section not exist "update manager"
<Kangarooo1> uo in system my bad
<Kangarooo1> gottto: I did that while flash is in and from media/sdb I got In it but on removing folder didn't removed and on putting in again its not auto loading and also not showing in that sdb
<Kangarooo1> *eeem on removing flash
<gottto> Kangarooo1: is the thunar volume manager installed?
<Kangarooo1> yes and working for all other
<Kangarooo1> WOW. wiat. maybe not. ill try dvd. at least in settings it shows its enabled and nothing has changed there after update but dvds are not opening in vlc as I have set them to do
<Kangarooo1> ah ok I thing volume manager is working but nothing is mounting to media
<Kangarooo1> couse maybe volume manger check media folder and if there noting new it doesn't show. (just guessing)
<Kangarooo1> bug I got dvd playing with vlc from vlc play and selecting dvd and it in vlc shows it opened dvd:///dev/sr0/
<Kangarooo1> and in media/cdrom dvd can't be seen
<Kangarooo1> not showing up
<dahaic> hi, is it somehow possible to setup xfce to not switch focus on popuped windows?
<dahaic> for example update manager usually steals focus, just as I am writing something, and its quite annoying :(
<Mantelis> Thanks Kangarool for update manager.
<Mantelis> Skype Installed sucessful.
<Mantelis> :)
<mr_pouit> dahaic: in the "window manager tweaks" settings' dialog, try to enable "focus "stealing prevention" (second tab), and selects "do nothing" in the radio button
<dahaic> ah, thanks very much :)
<Mantelis> !camera
<Mantelis> !cam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Sysi> you can talk to ubottu on query too
<Mantelis> In public is better because some people can say some aditional information for that
<Mantelis> But if that is problem I can speak in private.
<Mantelis> :)
<Mantelis> Go to main menu, System, Preferences, Menus: Applications, Internet, Items: Skype, Properties, and replace the Command with
<Mantelis> Where is that?
<Mantelis> "Main menu"
<gottto> top left corner
<Mantelis> Didin't find, any  way VLC streaming my cam!
<Mantelis> Next mision - Connect that with Skype. (Skype finds  device, but showing nothing on test.)
<gottto> there's #videolan - they might know
<Mantelis> I don't need VideoLan. In VLC my camera works fine. Only in skype no. :)
<gottto> Mantelis> Didin't find, any  way VLC streaming my cam!   gottto> there's #videolan - they might know
<Mantelis> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Mantelis> Solution found
<Mantelis> gottto, help me. Can't still find how to editskype shourtcut which are in Applications, Network.
<bkw> I have problems with moving objects on my panel. I'm running 10.04.
<bkw> I right-click and move, but the icons doesn't seem to move. Am I doing anything wrong?
<Mantelis> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Mantelis> Damn, my Xubunut see Bluetooth fine, but still not work. Maybe someone can loo here - http://paste.org/pastebin/view/18242 - and give some advice?
<Psilocybin_Elf> Hmmmmmmm..how do I request to join an invite-only channel?
<hatake_kakashi> Psilocybin_Elf, ask the op in that channel
<bazhang> register and identify
<bazhang> !register > Psilocybin_Elf
<ubottu> Psilocybin_Elf, please see my private message
<Psilocybin_Elf> cheers
<Psilocybin_Elf> How do  i read a private message?
<simplicity-> excuse me?
<Psilocybin_Elf> wrong channel sorry
<arthurjohnson> I have a tough one for you, whats the service that puts notifications in the black box in the middle of the screen?
<arthurjohnson> For some odd reason one of my Xubuntu boxes is showing notifications at the bottom right
<charlie-tca> notify-osd ?
<arthurjohnson> notify-osd: command not found
<arthurjohnson> aha!
<arthurjohnson> notification-properties
<arthurjohnson> Hm. Nope, thats not it.  Just has options for the corners
<knome> afaik there's no gui way to modify that
<charlie-tca> what version you have installed on that box?
<charlie-tca> Yay! #ubuntu+1 is back for maverick today
<arthurjohnson> haha
<arthurjohnson> 10.04, but it was upgraded from Ubuntu 9.10 with Xfce4 only to Ubuntu 10.04, then xubuntu-desktop was installed.
<arthurjohnson> Its seen lots play
<charlie-tca> If that is 9.10 or 10.04, you need to install notify-osd package to have the notices display in the top right
<arthurjohnson> meh. I've been considering reloading this box anyway.
<arthurjohnson> I can't figure it out.  notify-osd is at the latest version.
<charlie-tca> Some applications will still override the new notifications.
<charlie-tca> Do all notices show up in the wrong corner, or just some?
<arthurjohnson> They all show up in the lower right corner
<ochosi> arthurjohnson, are you sure you don't use xfce's notification system?
<ochosi> arthurjohnson, that would be xfce4-notifyd
<charlie-tca> Good point, ochosi
<ochosi> i think it was default in 9.04 or smthg
<netharis> hey guys, does any of you know what is the matter with fglrx @ 10.04?
<cevin> I'm trying to reistall Kubuntu but when I get to set up partition there is nothing in the box to install it to. How do I  fix so I can reinstall?
<charlie-tca> netharis: AFAIK, nothing
<charlie-tca> cevin: might try #kubuntu
<Mantelis> Bluetooth fixed - Working very well with BlueMan.
<Mantelis> Maybe someone can tell me a program name for Wireless, Wi-Fi?
<bazhang> wicd?
<charlie-tca> Network manager ? is default
<netharis> @ charlie-tca i can't seem to run any 3d apps
<charlie-tca> netharis: maybe you have a problem, then. But overall, it is fine
<charlie-tca> netharis: have you installed any hardware drivers?
<Mantelis> charlie-tca, how tostart network manager? I can\t find that in applications
<charlie-tca> It is installed by default, should be an icon in the panel.
<Mantelis> Hmm.. I can\t see that...
<charlie-tca> it is called 'network-manager-applet' in 9.10
<charlie-tca> try 'network-manger' in 10.04
<Mantelis> not found
<charlie-tca> what version of Xubuntu?
<Mantelis> 10.04
<charlie-tca> apt-cache policy network-manager
<Mantelis> It writes that I have it
<Mantelis> Installed: 0.8-0ubuntu3
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<Mantelis> Much more text is, but maybe I don'p paste here
<charlie-tca> back to bazhang's suggestion?
<Mantelis> mmm
<Mantelis> What?
<Mantelis> :)
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get install wicd
<Mantelis> Ok :)
<Mantelis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mantelis> !wi-fi
<Mantelis> I can't find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mantelis> Maybe is other file?
<Mantelis> For grub edit?
<TheSheep> Mantelis: /etc/default/grub
<lilkuz2005> hey guys i need some help with a graphics driver issue on a hp pavilion ze5600. ive installed xubuntu 7.10 alt install, the picture was all distorted, so i tried to change some things in the xorg.conf and now i cant get startx to work
<Sysi> 7.10 is out of support propably
<charlie-tca> as of 2010-04-30
<lilkuz2005> well i was trying to run an older distro on an older/slower laptop
<charlie-tca> no, 2009-04-30
<lilkuz2005> im getting fatal error noscreens found
<charlie-tca> Have you tried the 10.04 desktop cd to see if it will work?
<charlie-tca> oops, gone
<Arpad2> how can be made a multisession disk in brasero?
<linuxn00b> hello everyone
<linuxn00b> anyone present?
<linuxn00b> (as in not afk)
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<linuxn00b> oh great
<linuxn00b> ok it's just a small question regarding downloading xubuntu via torrent
<linuxn00b> I noticed there is a desktop folder and an alternate folder
<linuxn00b> what's the difference?
<linuxn00b> ah wait I think I found the answer: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.04/release/
<linuxn00b> I'm going to an ubuntu install party tomorrow, but I'm wondering which one to download
<linuxn00b> can I possibly go wrong with any one of them?
<linuxn00b> (I have 2GB RAM so RAM will certainly not be an issue)
<knome> linuxn00b, i'd go with desktop, definitely.
<linuxn00b> ok, thx!
<linuxn00b> so I assume the automated deply thing is not good for anything?
<linuxn00b> *deploy
<linuxn00b> (or at least not relevant for me)
<linuxn00b> voila! downloading allready :)
#xubuntu 2010-05-09
<primetime34> I'm new to xubuntu and have a few questions.  How can I make compiz work so I can use docky?
<moetunes> !compiz | primetime34
<ubottu> primetime34: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<primetime34> I can get it to work fine in ubuntu, but how can I get it to run and autostart in xubuntu?
<moetunes> I've never bothered with compiz - have you tried adding it to autostarted apps?
<primetime34> how do I add to autostarted apps?
<primetime34> Or is there a dock program I can use that doesn't require compiz
<moetunes> there's a gui for that in system settings - I just make xfce4-panel look like a dock
<moetunes> !dock
<moetunes> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/HOWTO_Autostart_Programs - is a howto do it manually
<Sysi> saving session don't work?
<Sysi> tap in logout window
<primetime34> Is there a gui for autostart?  I can't find it though..
<Sysi> you btw shouldn't need compiz
<Sysi> enable compisiting in "window manager tweaks"
<moetunes> there's awn for a dock
<primetime34> Gotcha..where is "window manager tweaks" located?
<Sysi> settings in menu
<primetime34> Thank you...very helpful
<moetunes> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<Sysi> dock's are different
<primetime34> I know about awn, I think I prefer docky...might give them both a try though
<primetime34> Any idea why my 1 tb ntfs drive isn't being mounted or even recognized?
<moetunes> does it show in   sudo fdisk -l   ?
<primetime34> nope
<moetunes> hmmm - do you have ntfs-3g installed - I think it normally is as default now
<primetime34> yeah, it's installed
<moetunes> if fdisk doesn't see it I have no idea how to get it mounted...
<moetunes> sure it is connected?
<primetime34> power had come undone...it shows up in fdisk now but still isn't mounting
<moetunes> you need to make a dir to mount it to - mkdir -v /media/somename
<primetime34> okay...next
<moetunes> then using /dev/whateveritis   sudo mount -v /dev/whateveritis /media/somename
<moetunes> from fdisk ^
<primetime34> will I need to do this everytime I start or will it automount like Ubuntu from now on?
<moetunes> you can add an entry in /etc/fstab to have it mounted at boot if you like
<primetime34> working on that now...how do I install all the additional screensavers in xscreensaver?
<moetunes> I never use the screensaver - maybe the bot link will help
<moetunes> !screensaver
<moetunes> nope...
<primetime34> what do I type into the fstab?
<moetunes> something like   /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs-3g   defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Sysi> try to search screensavers in synaptic or software center
<oozy> Folks, can you help me solve problem with disappeared panels in 10.04 build?
<primetime34> There are some entries but nothing that points towards xscreensaver
<Sysi> !panels | oozy
<ubottu> oozy: Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<oozy> Huh, when i try alt+f2 > xfce4-panel > run, panels flickering and desapears. Some error messages about GST_IS_MIXER_TRACK shows in terminal.
<moetunes> oozy: can you run xfce4-panel from terminal and paste the errors?
<knome> !pastebin | oozy
<ubottu> oozy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oozy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/430285/
<moetunes> oozy: you could   sudo apt-get remove --purge xfce4-mixer-plugin   then reinstall it - I've no idea why it is doing that tho
<oozy> thx :}
<sumner> I need a little help.
<sumner> I need to know how to browse my local network with Xubuntu. Access files on my other computers.
<sumner> With Gnome there was a "network" thingy that let me do it.
<sumner> But I decided to try Xubuntu, which is all nice and fast and stuff.
<sumner> Any suggestions, anyone?
<Sysi> !gigolo
<Sysi> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-1 (lucid), package size 129 kB, installed size 716 kB
<sumner> OK, it's apparently installed (according to the Synaptic Package Manager)...
<sumner> ...but now what?
<sumner> (yes, I'm new at all this)
<sumner> ...hello?
<sumner> Is this a chatroom or a parking lot? lol
<TheSheep> it's neither
<homebrewcider> does anyone know if Xubuntu 10.04 has the ability to print to the printer cd tray yet?
<Yoques> Hi
<Yoques> I have problems with Thunar in all my PC's, and I had to install nautilus and do sudo nautilus too much times
<Yoques> someone solution to thunar rules correctly, and let me double click amd open the selected folders? And about mount and unmount automatical USB?
<Yoques> mmm... :S
<Yoques> Too much problems, but I wanna xubuntu can run correctly, if possible with my help
<hatake_kakashi> its a known bug issue with xubuntu lucid
<Yoques> solutions?
<Yoques> and too with new kernel, 2 laptops crashed
<Yoques> :S
<Yoques> I) have not problems now, because now I can resolve the problems with others solutions... jejeje... but I know to somebody with old laptops can be extremately bad
<hatake_kakashi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/546992
<Yoques> thx
<Yoques> that was the most "engorroso" error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/520118
<Yoques> with control+1 or control+2 it's solved
<homebrewcider> change thunar to open with one click for now
<Yoques> homebrewcider, I don't like one click, but is a good option
<Yoques> One of the things I can't solve is to change the menu pannel, edit the menu, similar like in gnome pannel
<Yoques> I coldn't do it
<Yoques> bye
<om3n5150> How do I back up the exact setup of my OS right now? Like... compile my own distro of what I have?
<moetunes> !clone | om3n5150
<ubottu> om3n5150: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<om3n5150> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<om3n5150> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<om3n5150> where is the file located?
<om3n5150> nvm
<om3n5150> thanks moe
<moetunes> np :]
<Nitro> Am I able to get help with my Ubuntu here?
<GothSpark> hi all , I need help to recover the desktop on Xubuntu 10.4 I do not have the desktop Icones and I do not have right click on it and no backgroud ....
<moetunes> sounds like xfdesktop didn't start maybe
<GothSpark> :/ I didn't know that they changed the desktop mananger O.o , still I might screwed other things cause I tryed nautilus but it crashed
<moetunes> you're in the xubuntu channel - nautilus isn't what's used in xubuntu
<moetunes> nautilus has an option to manage the desktop icons iirc - you need to start it with   nautilus --no-desktop   I beleive
<GothSpark> I know , eeem so ee how to ensure that xfdesktop starts up every time cause it actualy does not
<moetunes> in terminal do   xfdesktop &    and the session manager should get it going at each boot
<GothSpark> ok thank's
<moetunes> luck
<GothSpark> it has worked , thank's again moetunes
<moetunes> :]
<robertzaccour> can i install gnome-panel in xfce?
<Monocian> Should I upgrade to 10.04? Will it be slower than 9.10? : (
<robertzaccour> Monocian, its faster
<Monocian> Oh
<moetunes> robertzaccour: it will bring alot of gnome stuff with it - what does gnome-panel have that you need/
<moetunes> ?
<robertzaccour> moetunes, http://techie-buzz.com/foss/ubuntu-10-10-will-not-have-gnome-shell.html
<robertzaccour> oops wrong link
<robertzaccour> moetunes, oops forget that wrong link
<moetunes> robertzaccour: I was gonna say what?
<robertzaccour> moetunes, actually thats the link with the screenshot of gnome-panel
<Monocian> Upgrading and Installing everything new is the same? Because I've seen some complaints about 10.04 in the forum...
<robertzaccour> Monocian, try the live and see how it is first
<Monocian> Ok. Thank you :)
<robertzaccour> moetunes, did ya see that screenshot? that looks sweet. you think i can add that in xfce without losing speed?
<moetunes> robertzaccour: nope and nope
<robertzaccour> moetunes, you didn't look at that link with the screenshot?
<moetunes> it will be slower
<moetunes> nope
<moetunes> I've seen gnome-panel before...
<robertzaccour> moetunes, this looks different than you may have seen. its got a lot of menu stuff in the same box to the left side
<moetunes> robertzaccour: that's great :]
<robertzaccour> moetunes, check it out http://techie-buzz.com/foss/ubuntu-10-10-will-not-have-gnome-shell.html
<moetunes> robertzaccour: I'm not really interested in panels mate - or gnome...
<robertzaccour> moetunes, you don't use xfce panels?
<moetunes> robertzaccour: I have one xfce4-panel I use as a dock sometimes - right click the desktop for a menu
<moetunes> xxce is very configurable
<moetunes> s/xxce/xfce
<moetunes> I guess I upset him not using panels ...
<bawr> Hello. A quick question - if I want to install xubuntu on an eee, do I need to do anything special for hargware support / performance / etc?
<moetunes> bawr: seems there is a xfce version for the eee - digg.com/linux_unix/Xubuntu_for_EEE_PC
<moetunes> and there is   #eeepc   channel too
<bawr> That thing you linked is 3 years old, and it uses 7.10. :)
<moetunes> so i did   and there is   #eeepc   channel too   to give further help
<bawr> Yeah thanks, I;m going to ask there. :)
<moetunes> luck :]
<bawr> I'm going for Xubuntu because it has a smooth transition to awesomewm, among other things. ;)
<moetunes> heh - you just start with the minimal cd once you know about getting the h/ware working
<moetunes> could*
<bawr> Well, I'm a lazy guy, so no. If I wanted to spend some time on this, I'd probably get Arch or something. :)
<moetunes> k :]
<moetunes> why not just do the netbook release
<moetunes> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<arthurjohnson> I ran into space problems with unr.  I had to go with Xubuntu, uses half the disk space.
<moetunes> did not know that arthurjohnson ...
<moetunes> thnx
<arthurjohnson> UNR uses almost 3 gigs.  It was impossible to do an upgrade, not enough room.
<bawr> I'm using it at the moment, and yeah. Disk space can be a pain, and it installs the whole gnome package, which I could do without.
<arthurjohnson> They need a minimal UNR.  Why on a netbook would you need Evolution and the full openoffice suite?
<arthurjohnson> And every application that comes with Ubuntu?  Kinda stupid if you ask me.
<arthurjohnson> My daughter's Eee only has 4 gigs total.
<moetunes> sounds like it was made on the fly - just adding what was needed to make it work...
<bawr> Yeah, especially OO seems kinda lame.
<bawr> Hm. A quick look at software.sources shows that UNR has the same repositories, so it's all in the package selection.
<arthurjohnson> I installed Xubuntu for her.  Combined everything onto one panel, shrunk it to 20 pixels, and installed the classic compact, compact menu 2, and pimpoflage on Firefox.  Disabled the bookmarks bar and the tab bar hides with one tab.  She is very happy now.
<arthurjohnson> Plenty of screen space.
<bawr> Did you put that tab on the bottom? I find that more usable, with maximus or something similar it's kinda mac-like. ;)
<arthurjohnson> No, just checked off "always show tab bar" in the tab preferences.
<bawr> I meant the xfce panel.
<arthurjohnson> Oh, no. I couldn't get the window picker to work right with xfce.
<bawr> Ah.
<monocian> My laptop couldnt read the 10.04 disk but my dad's can ...
<monocian> Should I upgrade 10.04 from 9.10?
<_Techie_> monocian, up to you
<_Techie_> 10.04 is a LTS release, but i wont force you to upgrade
<monocian> Will there be problems?
<_Techie_> i cant be sure
<_Techie_> but there will almost always be problems
<_Techie_> only way to know is to upgrade
<monocian> Vale~
<monocian> But is it worth upgrading?
<monocian> ...such a silly question...
<moetunes> there is a thunar bug to be aware of...
<moetunes> 10.04 boots so quick I think on it's own that makes it worthwhile
<renata> hello, I've just intalled xubuntu 10.04 and I cannot find 2 of my partitions which I have created. Please help for acces them. Thanks.
<renata> I also have some strange fonts issue. Some of the fonts are not rendered correcly (parts of fonts are missing
<renata> thansk
<renata> thanks
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> after upgrade to xubuntu 9.10 , my mouse dissaper , any idea?
<moetunes> renata: do the partitions show in   sudo fdisk -l   ?
<renata> moetunes, yes they do. however i am new here and it is too complicated to make them show every boot. I would really appreaciate some help
<moetunes> renata: you first need to make a folder to mount them in   mkdir -v /media/somename
<renata> moetunes, ok, i've done that
<moetunes> renata: what filesystem do they use? - ext3 or ntfs or ...
<renata> moetunes, one is fat32 other ext4
<moetunes> renata: you need to open the file   /etc/fstab    for editing
<moetunes> for fat something like   /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<renata> ok I'll try.
<moetunes> for ext3 something like   dev/hda8       /home           ext3    noatime         0       2
<renata> moetunes, ok, I have many numbers in that file ....
<moetunes> renata: you can just add a line to the end of that file - what do you mean many numbers?
<renata> UUID=b1d5c203-da58-465b-aa32-b82304164794 /home
<moetunes> renata: that's fine - just add the entries to the end of the file - and make a new line after both entries are done - where the line I showed said /home you add the folder in /media you made
<moetunes> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<moetunes> renata: when you have edited the file to your satisfaction do in terminal   sudo mount -av   to mount them
<renata> moetunes, please tell If Ive added the last line correctly
<renata> http://pastebin.com/hcES3bmj
<moetunes> k
<renata> ok?
<moetunes> renata: that looks fine - you just need to hit the enter button from the end of that line to create an empty last line then save the file
<moetunes> fstab needs an empty last line
<renata> moetunes, ok, and now have a look at this one http://pastebin.com/RcZuYPPd
<moetunes> k
<renata> moetunes, ok, so I am saving the fine now
<moetunes> renata: yep that's fine - but add a new line at the end
<renata> moetunes, WOW! works, thank you so much!
<renata> moetunes, not really
<renata> I cannot write into any partition (create a folder, eg)
<renata> moetunes, I CAN create a folder in FAT partition, however not in ext4
<moetunes> renata: try   sudo chown -Rv renata:renata /media/F-diskas
<moetunes> where renata is your user name
<renata> yes
<renata> moetunes, works, thak you so much!
<renata> moetunes, I would have done this alone, not even reading all that ducumentation or so :)
<moetunes> renata: happy for you :]
<renata> moetunes, are u here?
<moetunes> renata: yep :]
<renata> moetunes, I still have one question. After reboot in my ext4 directory I have a "lostnfound' catalog and I do not have any writing permissions there. What might be the problem??
<moetunes> renata: it is not a prob - that is a system file - it is always not user writable
<renata> moetunes, but why should I have this in my data directory? And yes, I cannot write not even in the lost-found catalog, I have no permissions in whole partition
<moetunes> mine never have anything in it
<moetunes> renata: the one you chowned has no writable permission for you?
<renata> moetunes, yes, that's right
<renata> moetunes, i can do that again...
<moetunes> renata: try   sudo chown -Rv renata:renata /media/F-diskas - look at the output to make sure it changes owner
<renata> moetunes, renata:renata
<renata> I've also deleted that lost&found catalog
<renata> I will see if it will appear next boot
<renata> moetunes, Am I moving the right way?
<moetunes> renata: lost&found will be recreated at every boot
<moetunes> it doesn't do much
<renata> moetunes, ok, so why should I have it on my data partition if it not a system partition (a rhethoric question):)
<TheSheep> moetunes: not necessarily on every boot, just on every fsck
<moetunes> o thnx TheSheep
<TheSheep> it's where fsck puts lost files
<moetunes> renata: you could   sudo chmod ugo+rw /media/F-diskas
<renata> moetunes, done! what was that?
<moetunes> renata: it allows users, groups and others to read, write to the partition
<xubuntu377> hello
<xubuntu377> everybody
<renata> moetunes, thanks
<moetunes> :]
<xubuntu377> no problem
<xubuntu377> :D
<xubuntu377> i am a newb
<xubuntu377> installing xubuntu with wubi
<xubuntu377> guys
<xubuntu377> ubuntu xubuntu or kubuntu?
<xubuntu377> which is the best?
<xubuntu377> or fedora?
<moetunes> it's your choice xubuntu377
<xubuntu377> hmm
<xubuntu377> are there any good effects in xubuntu?
<xubuntu377> desktop effects
<xubuntu377> couse i like ubuntu and kubuntu for that
<moetunes> there's a built in compositer
<xubuntu377> which of them are u using meotunes?
<moetunes> atm my cli server - but normally fluxbox
<xubuntu377> k
<xubuntu377> i think setup is over
<xubuntu377> thanks
<moetunes> I'm a minimalist :]
<ferran> hi to all
<ferran> anyone to give to me some help?
<ferran> hello
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ferran> hi to all
<ferran> i'm have a little problem
<ferran> my wifi turn off when I close the screen of my laptop
<ferran> my wifi turn off when I close the screen of my laptop
<Sysi> what are your powersaving settings like
<Sysi> if it goes to susped wifi hopefully shuts down :P
<ferran> nno
<ferran> the laptop doesn't turn off
<ferran> and don't appear screensaver
<ferran> i'm configure the system to do nothing when I close the screen
<ferran> the session continues opens, but wifi turn off
<bris> hi
<on3st4b> hi ppl
<on3st4b> i have a problem with compiz , can some1 help out ? :D
<TheSheep> !compiz | on3st4b
<ubottu> on3st4b: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<on3st4b> maybe i didnt put i right , i have a performance issue .. i think
<on3st4b> i run it on hd3650 mobility 512mb ram , is this gpu ok for compiz ?
<TheSheep> ask on #compiz
<TheSheep> we really don't know
<ochosi> on3st4b, the card is ok, it depends on the driver you use
<ochosi> but since i don't have ati anymore i couldn't tell you
<ochosi> some say the open driver is better for compiz, but worse for gaming
<ochosi> on3st4b, you'll have to try to find out yourself
<bcgrown> anyone managed to connect to an LTSP server from xubuntu lucid?
<arthurjohnson> Sweet, I got my daughter's iPod Touch working under gtkpod!
<arthurjohnson> To clarify, over USB, the iPod is NOT jailbroken
<arthurjohnson> http://is.gd/c1q1S and http://is.gd/c1q3i is the guides I used to get USB iPod syncing working in Lucid
<on3st4b> hey any1 can recomend a good torrent client
<on3st4b> something like utorrent for windows maybe
<rob79> i use qbittorrent
<on3st4b> it looks nice :D
<on3st4b> ill try it out , i use the default client and its quite  crappy
<Prajwal> i believed that xubuntu is lighter than ubuntu but xubuntu is very slower compared to ubuntu
<Prajwal> when this new version 10.04 is concerned
<Prajwal> even the boot time is very high
<on3st4b> any1 using a laptop here ?
<rob79> here
<on3st4b> it seems my cpu is constanly running at full speed
<on3st4b> and its getting hot :S
<residentgrey> open a terminal and type top
<rob79> im on ubuntu with xubuntu-desktop
<on3st4b> ok, what am i looking for ?
<residentgrey> it shows what applications are running your cpu so much
<residentgrey> probably firefox lol
<on3st4b> actually its root > 100%
<residentgrey> ouch
<on3st4b> i have firefox emesene and bittorent client running + compiz
<on3st4b> maybe its compiz ?
<residentgrey> what's compiz?
<on3st4b> its > root > 100% > backend ..
<on3st4b> em .. 3d effects for the desktop
<residentgrey> last cell i believe is the program
<rob79> row command ^^
<on3st4b> under the command right ?
<on3st4b> ok it says backend !
<on3st4b> whats that ?
<residentgrey> hell if I know
<on3st4b> :D
<rob79> sysemtest running ?
<residentgrey> try killing all those apps
<on3st4b> how do i kill it :S
<rob79> ok cups
<rob79> or cups
<rob79> kill
<rob79> and the pid
<residentgrey> that is supplied by top
<rob79> or kill -9 ^^
<residentgrey> that's just evil
<Prajwal> does any one even feel that ubuntu is faster and lighter than xubuntu or is it just with me
<on3st4b> not permited !
<residentgrey> just kill firefox and compiz
<charlie-tca__> Prajwal: Xubuntu is faster and lighter on all 5 of my systems
<on3st4b> no luck :S
<on3st4b> ill try a reboot
<S0210> I have a problem with the "Places" icon under my recently upgraded Xubuntu 10.4. If I reopen, edit and save an existing .gnumeric file then it does not appear in the "last docs list" of the Places menu... Is there a way to see what's going on? Does it list only the new docs? Any tips what to check?
<Prajwal> charlie-tca__:  even i had the same experience with earlier versions
<charlie-tca__> Prajwal: did you do a Xubuntu installation with the defaults?
<Prajwal> yes charlie-tca__
<charlie-tca__> It probably has to do with what applications you are adding/using
<Prajwal> aah no, even with no programs running or fresh installation i get it slow
<Prajwal> the reason i use xubuntu rather than any other is becoz of the boot speed
<Prajwal> its more than 2mins for the newer version
<Prajwal> while it was a matter of 20secs for the earlier 9.10
<on3st4b> reboot seems to have work
<residentgrey> ok
<S0210> What to check if a recently modified (and saved) .gnumeric file is missing from the last documents list of Places?
<S0210> Any idea?
<charlie-tca__> S0210: I think that is a bug, but I can't remember the number right now
<charlie-tca__> Prajwal: so, are you talking about the startup time or actual use ?
<Prajwal> startup time
<charlie-tca__> and is that for an installed Xubuntu or a usb drive/live cd type use?
<Prajwal> installed
<Prajwal> i have a 2GB Ram
<charlie-tca__> That may be caused by the video card. some of the cards are slower now on startup.
<Prajwal> and Nvidia 9600 GT 1 GB graphic card
<Prajwal> charlie-tca__:  everything was just fast and normal until i installed 10.04
<Prajwal> 9.01 was very fast
<Prajwal> 9.10*
<charlie-tca__> Hmm, I don't know why it wouldn't be just as fast now. My systems certainly are.
<Prajwal> i guess i need a fresh installation then
<Prajwal> checked the md5 of iso its correct
<dahaic> hu, right now, I got a little problem - windows dont want to unminimize, is it known issue? [as I have minimized firefox, I am asking here :D]
<charlie-tca__> As in, they go to the bottom panel and won't come back?
<dahaic> yeah, exactly
<charlie-tca__> Never heard of it before
<dahaic> hmm, I hope it is one time issue :)
<charlie-tca__> me too
<dahaic> [one day old upgrade to lucid, so well... that would be quite bad for me, if it is a bug]
<charlie-tca__>  Bad for everybody, but I can't reproduce it here
<dahaic> I will write down what i did, and if it happen again, with some correlation, then I will report it
<charlie-tca__> good idea
<nasrullah> hi
<nasrullah> i cannot open zekr
<nasrullah> your help pls for zekr
<charlie-tca__> I would like to say the hp laserjet 3200 I was given works in xubuntu just by plugging it in
<charlie-tca__> nasrullah: what is zekr?
<nasrullah> it is a Quran package
<nasrullah> i downloaded from the repository but cannot open it
<charlie-tca__> It did install without errors?
<nasrullah> in karmic it was working once i upgraded to lucid it fails
<nasrullah> yes
<dahaic> well, restart of xfce [log out and log in] worked, but file "bug" is on the desktop, waiting for the return of the ugly :P
<nasrullah> ok
<charlie-tca__> dahaic: maybe a one time glitch... (at least we hope so)
<dahaic> hmm
<dahaic> I am afraid that I reproduced it...
<dahaic> automatic receive of file from my cellphone, via bluetooth
<charlie-tca__> make sure you tell which theme it is, if not the default, in the report
<dahaic> ah, which theme is default btw? :D I was trying different ones, and tbh didn't found the one I began with
<dahaic> so now, I am using Albatross
<nasrullah> icasa
<nasrullah> i cannot open picasa
<charlie-tca__> dahaic: Albatross is default
<dahaic> charlie-tca__: sorry for being noob in this, but can you help me with a bug report? I would appreciate hint, where should I put it [has xubuntu its own bugtracker, or should I use ubuntu-bug xfce?]
<dahaic> or any other app?
<charlie-tca__> Is it all apps that are failing?
<charlie-tca__> You could use 'ubuntu-bug xfce4-session' in a terminal to file the bug
<dahaic> well, its just that apps are stuck in task list, if I am able to open them, they work just fine
<charlie-tca__> It will put in the 'xfce4-session' package, which should be right
<dahaic> but as I wrote - its due to bluetooth receive of file
<charlie-tca__> It's only because of bluetooth then?
<dahaic> wait a sec, I will try to send more files [I didn't tried that]
<charlie-tca__> use 'ubuntu-bug bluez' then
<S0210> How can I pluseaudio volume control to hotkeys? (I mean something like command "amixer set Master 10%- -q"...)
<S0210> Storno.
<_Techie_> [_AWAY_] heading into town, rollerblades FTW
<TheSheep> _Techie_: we are not interested
<rydian> Er, is this a correct place to ask for help with something?
<ooze> rydian: sure
<ooze> if someone dosnt reply right away.. its usually good to wait around
<rydian> Thank you.
<slow-motion> hi
<fool__> hey guys i'm using "elementary xubuntu" icon theme, everything's working fine except for the battery icons: it is still the default gnome's and it won't update battery % if i hover the mouse over it. i'm on 10.04. suggestions ?
<ooze> anyone know how I can get xubuntu to stop opening all the other windows I had open before
<knome> ooze, on login? close all windows, and on logout, select "save session"
<knome> ooze, then login again and on next logout, uncheck the box
<ooze> hrmm ok. Ill try this
<ooze> thanks knome..
<ooze> Im looking for a way to permanently modify this via the config files
<ooze> as Im building a bunch of production machines with xubuntu and I want them all to behave in this manner
<knome> ooze, windows should not pop up in the first place if you don't save such a session
<ooze> then there is some bug.. as no session has been saved.. this occured on a fresh xubuntu build after using the restart button
<knome> ooze, when you used the restart button, did you have windows open?
<ooze> yes
<knome> then it's not a bug
<knome> you chose the session to be saved.
<knome> (that's the default)
<ooze> oh?
<ooze> gotcha
<ooze> need to find the config file where this default is set
<knome> maybe ask #xfce, i don't know where that is
<mr_pouit> by cmdline, you can probably change that with: xfconf-query -c xfce4-session -p /general/SaveOnExit -s false
<knome> mr_pouit, oh :P
<mr_pouit> and otherwise, the config files are .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml, /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml and /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml
<mr_pouit> knome: eh :P
<knome> aye sir
<ooze> mr_pouit , knome rock!
<ooze> =D
<ooze> mr_pouit: do you think changing this may also cause the panel to retain its defaults,   I have also been running into a issue after reboots where the menu button is missing.. I assume this is caused by the panel crashing on logout or something and the sessing getting saved with out the button
<ooze> at the momment Im going the route of making the .config/xfce4/panel files read only.. so even if they are deleted they re-appear next boot
<mr_pouit> it should be fine
<ferran> hi to all
<Aquina> 'lo
<rydian> I'm using xubuntu 10.04 (fresh wubi install as of a few days ago), and I've got terrible sound latency (about one second) in some programs.  Flash in both firefox and chrome (including youtube videos) and ZSNES (SNES emulator) are two big offenders, yet videos played in the default "movie player" and VLC play with no delay.  It's an eMachines T2899 desktop, FIC AU31 motherboard, nForce2 chipset, AC97 sound (integrated).  I've been told it c
<rydian> ould be an issue with the ALSA buffer size, or pulseaudio introducing latency... but I've no clue how to go about fixing it. ^^;
<on3st4b> can some1 kind tell me what the custom kernel ? and whats the benefits of making one ? :D
<knome> on3st4b, if you don't know what the benefits are, i think it's better not to build one
<Aquina> It maybe sounds stupid but I need some help with /etc/smartd.conf. I read the mans (man smartd / smartd --help / man smartctl) and also checket the web, but I'm a bit overwhelmed.
#xubuntu 2011-05-02
<KM0201> mister_m, honestly, i didn't know there was a difference in the two
<zenrox> differance of what KM0201
<KM0201> zenrox, between xfce session and xubuntu session.
<KM0201> <mister_m> the xfce session seems to be running smoother than the xubuntu session
<zenrox> ya thares a differance
<KM0201> zenrox, didn't know that.. whats the difference?
<zenrox> i use the xbuntu its what it loads at login of xfce
<zenrox> xfce is just xfce apps
<drc> From what I could see, it was mainly menu(s).
<drc> and xfce apps with no gnome
<zenrox> xubuntu its menus,and gnome services
<KM0201> oh ok.. i don't reallyc are, i've honestly just never noticed it before
<zenrox> me neather
<zenrox> and the xubuntu isfine
<drc> If you want to see how good a job the xubuntu did on their release...comparte the xubuntu and xfce sessions menus :)
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i've got lubuntu running right now, wanted to give it a trial run, but imagine it might be a similar scenario
<zenrox> the xubuntu has more menu idems
<drc> zenrox: without re-booting it (so I may be wrong) but look at the settings menu especially
<KM0201> i like lxde  NO UBUNTU SOFTWARE CENTER.. i hate that
<drc> KM0201: delee it
<drc> *delete
<zenrox> drc, i think your right but i am fine the way it is
<zenrox> its perfect
<KM0201> drc, i don't need t, its not on lxde..lol
<drc> not perfect...you can't drag and drop <files>, just all to the panel :(
<drc> time to quit...fingers going...can only drag and drop APPS...sheesh
<zenrox> lol
<mister_m> I just used the xfce session in the first place, and I really dont know of the differences, but someone told me xubuntu had less weird bugs or something like that
<drc> If unity==bugs, then you are correct
<zenrox> rofl
<zenrox> unity = bug +2
<zenrox> lol
<mister_m> I've heard unity is really buggy.
<mister_m> on reddit
<mister_m> that is pretty :(
<zenrox> unity suckes imho
<mister_m> I wonder if there is an xfce version of debian
<zenrox> it was nice to use but i wanted my normal menus like gnome has
<drc> mister_m: Not so much "buggy" now as "different", and some people equate something they don't like/understand as "bugs"
<zenrox> yesthare is
<zenrox> in debian you can install xfce
<zenrox> thay have it in there repos
<mister_m> drc, I could understand that
<drc> mister_m: yes, debian and linux mint debian edition-xfce
<mister_m> I'll look into unity more when I have some free time
<drc> mister_m: it does what it does well, keep an open mind about it...but make up your own mind, not what your read (usually mostly bad)
<Seqis> drc, I'm sitting in #xubuntu because I spent a good chunk of time trying Unity & Gnome 3.... both of them are brothers in a a family I have no intention of joining. I'm pretty sure I'll be sitting the Xubuntu camp for the foreseeable future.
<WhitePelican> I'm running xubuntu - natty narwhal and I have a problem with Skype
<Seqis> ...I might reconsider it if they port the GTK 2.x panels & desktop environment over to GTK 3.x (or fork GTK 2.x)... but I'm not holding my breath for either.
<WhitePelican> can someone help?
<drc> Seqis: Me too, but I just don't buy into the Unity==Spawn of Satan mythology
<WhitePelican> I installed from medibuntu
<drc> Seqis: IIRC, xfce 4.10 will be on gtk3...it's some where on the xfce roadmap
<Seqis> drc, lol ... well "spawn of satan" ... no.... but someone in Canonical & Gnome were sharing the same blunt of weed the month they came up with their similar, Fisher Price interfaces.
<Seqis> drc, it's not GTK 3.x that scares me... it's the current GTK 3.x default shell.
<KM0201> WhitePelican, why on earth did you install it from medibuntu?
<WhitePelican> not sure
<WhitePelican> where else should I have installed it from?
<KM0201> WhitePelican, you do realize that you could have simply downloaded the .deb from skype.com and installed it.
<WhitePelican> true
<Seqis> drc, they can move to GTK 3.x ... just keep the same shell (i.e. desktop environment)
<WhitePelican> :)
<WhitePelican> can I uninstall and then install from the deb?
<KM0201> hoold on
<drc> Seqis: Actually, Because of what their target audience is,  I think Unity/GNOME Shell will be a short term loss but a long term win.
<KM0201> WhitePelican, run  "sudo apt-get purge skype"
<Seqis> drc, maybe ... I think 4 year olds, the adults using tablets and smartphones will love it.
<WhitePelican> oh ok
<WhitePelican> ty KM0201
<KM0201> then remove the medibuntu repo from your source list (that was dumb in itself) then go downoad the skype .deb file, and install it
<WhitePelican> I also added medibuntu for libdvdcss2 and the win32codecs
<Seqis> drc, if Xubuntu goes the way of the Unity-stylized DoDo ... I guess I'll be moving to hmm Debian + LXDE? I donno....
<WhitePelican> unless you know of another way to install those
<drc> WhitePelican: You can install libdvdcss2 w/o medibuntu...see the restricted extras web page
<drc> let me find the URL
<drc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/
<drc> or
<KM0201> WhitePelican, again, totally unecessary both o those are in regular ubuntu repos.
<Seqis> I think you need medibuntu for vlc
<drc> KM0201: in the repos now...hmmm...didn't know that
<KM0201> drc, affirmative... ubuntu-restricted-extras
<KM0201> installs everything you need
<drc> Seqis: nope...I don't have medibuntu and I use vlc
<KM0201> or xubuntu-restricted-extras or lubuntu-restricted-extras, etc
<Seqis> ok... i wasn't sure... hence the "I think..." prefix... :)
<KM0201> Seqis, negative, vlc is in the standard repo
<KM0201> actually, libdvdcss2 is as well..
<KM0201> you just have to run the installer on it.. (it's not installed by default)
<Seqis> There's only 1 medibuntu right, not one for Xubuntu, Kubuntu, etc..
<KM0201> Seqis, yes, but my point was, there's ubuntu-restricted-extras, lubuntu-restricted-extras, kubuntu-restricted-extras, etc.
<drc> KM0201: I use the web page, because I ONLY install libdvdcss
<zenrox> Seqis, its for all ubuntu flavors
<KM0201> but they all essentially install the same packages
<drc> No medibuntu, no restricted extras
<Seqis> I thought so zenrox. Being new to Xubuntu, I wanted to cehck.
<KM0201> drc, you don't need medibuntu to install libdvdcss2 either
<drc> Really ;)
<KM0201> yes.. or am i missing something?
<KM0201> i've never used medibuntu, and install libdvdcss2 w/o issue.
<drc> KM0201: See the Joking Smilie ?
<KM0201> drc, i think i'm a little off in the head tonight.
<KM0201> lol
<mister_m> wait that's right, we don't have the gnome shell on xfce
<mister_m> really I upgraded, and the only thing that visibly changed was some menu stuff/programs, and my theme
<Seqis> if I had a fresh install of Xubuntu, and then booted into a live CD, mounted the installed /home/user path and copied over my ~/.config/xfce4 to the new install and rebooted, would I have all my panels and xfce preferences all pre-set as I had on my 1st box?
<Snakkah> How do I make gnome-screensaver the default screensaver app instead of xscreensaver?
<KM0201> hmm
<Snakkah> Hmm?
<hansin> Anyone have a tips on getting dual monitor working with ATI default/open source driver on 11.04? The display manager (from settings) has options for dual monitor (though did bad job of it). Xubunuu display manager does not have any dual monitor options from what I can tell. I would think this would be included, as I know ATI open source driver supports. Thanks.
<hansin> Sorry, was not clear: the display manager in Ubuntu 11.04 has dual monitor options (spanning across monitors), Xubuntu 11.04 does not (from what I can tell).
<mister_m> see like right now after the upgrade, I sometimes get stuck in a weird bug of me not being able to open or close programs from the panel
<mister_m> and it is also super slow getting a right click menu on the desktop\
 * WebDawg http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/osama-bin-laden-killed/story?id=13505703&page=2
 * KM0201 yells WOOT!!!!!!!!
<a7ended> hi, im new to xubuntu and i need some assistance?
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> how can we assist you today?
<KM0201> woo woooooooooooo!
 * bin_bash puts on professional gear
<a7ended> i installed xubuntu today
<a7ended> and its been working great
<a7ended> but occasionally, it seems to become unresponsive
<a7ended> the mouse shows a "fist" but i cant click anything and the keyboard does not work
<a7ended> i usually restart the computer by powering off to fix it
<a7ended> this is the xubuntu 11.04
<a7ended> any idea what is wrong?
<KM0201> a7ended: first thing i would do.. is try disabling compositing.. just to see if thats causing the issue.
<a7ended> how do i do that?
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> you would ask that..lol, and i'm not even using xfce anymore..
<KM0201> bin_bash: are you around?
<bin_bash> yah
<KM0201> tell him how to disable compositing, i can't remember
<KM0201> settings, settings mgr.. then i'm lost
<KM0201> window tweaks?
<bin_bash> go to settings manager > winow manager tweaks > composition
<KM0201> i know its the last tab, no matter what its on
<KM0201> bin_bash: u gotta try lxde.. :)  i <3 it
<bin_bash> screenshotit
<a7ended> ok, i disabled it
<a7ended> what does compositing do?
<KM0201> a7ended: window shadowing, etc..
<KM0201> http://imagebin.org/151254    bin_bash
<a7ended> oo
<KM0201> a7ended: i had some issues w/ it making my laptop hourglass on occasion, but it never completely locked up
<bin_bash> KM0201: nice
<a7ended> thx guys, i''ll see if my computer still freezes
<KM0201> bin_bash: it's a little getting used to... one interesting hting... it doesn't use Pulse audio.
<bin_bash> what does it use
<KM0201> a7ended: ok.. if that doesn't work.. then come back here during the day, adn ask some of the senior guys how to check your logs, etc
<KM0201> bin_bash: alsa
<a7ended> thank you
<jgould> Where in the world do I find settings for the trackpad?!?!
<zetsuboukitteh> hey, any thoughts what might be the problem; updgraded to natty and a game I could play flawlessly before (xmoto) lags quite a lot now
<Souperman> have you updated the graphic drivers?
<xubuntu205> lhi
<xubuntu205> #quit
<belak> Is it possible to set up a keyboard shortcut that takes me to the next desktop?
<ochosi> belak: you mean like ctrl + alt + arrow-right ?
<belak> Yeah
<ochosi> that one actually works
<belak> Didn't know that existed
<ochosi> you can also use the other arrows obviously
<belak> Anyway to change that?
<ochosi> depending on how you set up your desktops
<ochosi> you can also use ctrl + alt + 1...0
<ochosi> to jump directly to desktop number X
<ochosi> not sure you can change the shortcut, let me have a quick look
<ochosi> belak: some of those shortcuts can be found in settings > window manager > keyboard
<ochosi> they can also be changed there
<ochosi> the one with the arrow keys doesn't seem to be listed there
<ochosi> so i assume it's a system default
<ochosi> not sure if/where you could change that
<belak> They're in there...
<belak> Thanks
<ochosi> oh, then i didn't look close enough :)
<ochosi> np
<belak> I've been using gentoo for ages... finally decided to try something easier to use and see if it doesn't eat up as much of my time...
<kaiyin> hwo can i clear thunar's context menu?
<mikeatvillage> Hi.  I just installed the "StartUp Manager" from the Software Centre, but it doesn't seem to do anything :-(  Does it not work with Grub2 ?
<mikeatvillage> I have xubuntu and lubuntu (both 11.4) and want to switch the default boot around.
<MK``> mikeatvillage: do you mean you want to select which to use (xubuntu desktop or lubuntu desktop)?
<mikeatvillage> Yes please MK
<mikeatvillage> Well, I want xubuntu as default
<MK``> mikeatvillage: at the login screen, you select which one to use at the bottom of the screen
<mikeatvillage> Yes, I can do that OK, but I want xubuntu to be the one which boots by default after the 10 sec timeout
<Sysi> you shouldn't choose in grub, you should have only one install and both desktops on it..
<Sysi> but you can: gksudo mousepad /etc/default/grub
<Sysi> exept that i'm not sure if you can edit that sensibly eith two linux installs..
<MK``> yeah, did you install 2 separate installations on one hd?
<mikeatvillage> I'm not sure about that either. Would what I see in /etc/default/grub not depend on which system I'd booted into?
<mikeatvillage> Yes MK, I had xubuntu first and then put lubuntu into the frre space I'd left on the hdd
<MK``> Oh. You do not need to do that. You can install the lubuntu desktop package inside xubuntu
<MK``> and then when you get to the username/password screen you can select which desktop
<MK``> If you haven't used the lubuntu installation yet I'd delete it
<mikeatvillage> But I want the 2 to be completely separate
<MK``> alright then. Then you'd edit grub I guess, but I do not know how to do this.
<MK``> However that should be very easy, maybe as in #ubuntu
<mikeatvillage> Editing grub was the way to do it in the past, but grub2 seems to be configured differently.  I'm looking at a "Grub Customiser" on ubuntuguide.net at the moment ... I don't want to trash this system again as I've carried out at least 5 installations in the past couple of days :-))
<mikeatvillage> Thanks MK, I'll pop up to #ubuntu
<MK``> good luck
<Sysi> you *could* get all your data from lubuntu, install lubuntu-desktop to your xubuntu, remove lubuntu, and install grub back from xubuntu
<Sysi> actually doing just the last step could do what you want
<Sysi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Sysi> restoring grub ^
<Sysi> ahem.. i could tell all that better myself
<Sysi> boot to xubuntu and run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sdX"
<xubuntu741> hello everyone
<xubuntu741> i was hopeing to find some help here
<Sysi> mikeatvillage: if uyou only got one hdd, /dev/sda
<Sysi> xubuntu741: pop a question and see if somebody knows
<knome> Sysi, ahem.. you could update the site then
<Sysi> knome: "for this case"
<xubuntu741> i downloaded the 64bit version of xubuntu 10.04, burned it on a cd but it won't boot. 32bit version of xubuntu 10.04 boots with no prob
<xubuntu741> also any other older 64bit versions can boot without a problem
<xubuntu741> i googled this prob but didn't found any solution. only one post saying it's motherboard related. gigabyte
<xubuntu741> does anyone know how to solve this?
<Sysi> does it say anything or just doesn't boot?
<Sysi> or where it stops?
<xubuntu741> it says invalid drive error or something like that
<xubuntu741> it acts like the cd isn't bootable
<xubuntu741> but i tested it on other computer and it works
<MK``> Did you verify the disc image was correct before burning it?
<MK``> Oh, you tested it on others. But nevertheless.
<MK``> Actually I need to get going. I'm sure you'll get help! seeya
<hej> Hi, I have installed 11.04 with full disk encryption and kexec... When i reboot, using kexec, I do not get a "enter your passphrase to decrypt your sys." line, but it just looks like the system hangs... Tho it works just typing the passphrase and hitting enter...
<xubuntu955> Je vais voir ce que ça va donner. Je l'utilisais avant au travail. Je pense qu'il doit y avoir quelques améliorations
<TheSheep> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu955> Ok. Merci
<xubuntu955> Bye
<TheSheep> good luck
<ubini> hello
<ubini> trying to install xubuntu 11.04 but I got the same error every time (something related to the Migration has failed... more details on syslog, etc). After rebooting I always get a grub prompt (file not found)
<charlie-tca> do you have windows on the computer?
<fslima0> can anyone tell me why the battery thingie on xfce isn't showing on my panel?
<KM0201> fslima0: did you add it?
<fslima0> I don't see it on the "Add new item" list
<KM0201> fslima0: it might be an indciator applet, now that i think about it.
<KM0201> iswitched to lxde, so i'm not 100% sure.. hang on
<fslima0> ok
<KM0201> hmm, no i don't see it
<KM0201> im sure its there
<KM0201> go to power management
<KM0201> probbaly under preferences or admin
<KM0201> look around through the optios, see if there's a box you can check to "always show battery indicator" or something like that
<fslima0> yea. that option is on, but it's still not showing anything
<fslima0> weird
<Sysi> do you have notification area on your panel
 * KM0201 agrees
<KM0201> fslima0: do you see your networking applet?
<fslima0> i do
<KM0201> oh wait, thats indicator
<KM0201> nevermind
<KM0201> fslima0: try adding "notification area" to your panel
<KM0201> bbl
<fslima0> i just installed xubuntu 11.04 and i have everything as default
<Sysi> press alt F2 and type: nm-applet
<drc> fslima0: Settings Manager> Power Manager>General   System tray icon
<Sysi> argh, not nm-applet
<Sysi> xfce4-power-manager
<drc> Set to Always Show icon...I should show in Notification Area.  If it doesn't we can then start to work.
<fslima0> Sysi: doesn't work
<fslima0> and it does not show
<drc> fslima0: Do you <have> a Notification Area in the panel?
<fslima0> yea
<Sysi> so *everything* is default, panel width etc?
<fslima0> pretty much
<drc> fslima0: Go to the power manager and make sure the "Monitor...." and "Show...." boxes at the bottom of General are checked
<Sysi> open terminal and run xfce4-power-manager there, see if it says something
<fslima0> drc: checked
<fslima0> Sysi: didn't say anything. lol
<fslima0> does not
<drc> fslima0: Strange
<Sysi> first boot after install?
<fslima0> this looks like a bug to me :)
<fslima0> no
<Sysi> it has never been there?
<fslima0> indeed
<fslima0> it's a netbook. if that helps
<fslima0> maybe i should check the panel length.
<Sysi> width, it maybe affects
<drc> fslima0: Does <anything> show in the notification area?
<Sysi> but just default should work if nothing goes wrong on installation
<fslima0> width not length
<fslima0> yea
<fslima0> ah i see
<fslima0> the icon is not showing. but i can still the battery stats. it's just invisible
<drc> fslima0: cahnge the icon set
<alfaLT> hi, maybe somebody can help me with setting eth card speed? somehow it does not communicate with ftth switch by default
<Sysi> fslima0: get to settings of notification area, change maximum icon size
<drc> fslima0 Sysi : I have seen that, depending on the icon set chosen, some icons don't show in the notification area...and some disappear and reappear on a reboot...not sure why
<Sysi> with one gtk-theme, the most left item on systray was always invicible
<drc> Even to Kryptonite?
<Sysi> drc: if he has default icons, shouldn't be possible
<drc> Sysi: True
<fslima0> got it now. the size of the panel in px can't go lower than 24 otherwise battery icon won't show
<fslima0> that's bad because i have a netbook.
<Josesordo> hello
<fslima0> fixed. haha
<Josesordo> I have a ATI Radeon HD 2600 dedicated.. I just installed xubuntu 11.04, so is better install the driver with the "Install driver tool" or download the .run file from ATI ?
<Sysi> Josesordo: old card?
<Josesordo> Sysi, well I have a ASUS laptop.. F3Ka series.. 2008
<Josesordo> Sysi, so.. is old I guess
<Sysi> if it doesn't work good enough by default, use "Install driver" tool
<Josesordo> ok.. lets see then =)
<Josesordo> another question.. I can install Compiz in XFCE?
<fslima0> s***
<Sysi> with 11.04 it's broken, you can't get window borders
<fslima0> compiz in xfce.. bad bad idea :P
<Josesordo> aw =(
<Sysi> fslima0: not even hashed cursewords please, you can fix that icon issue by settings the max icon size smaller in notification area settings
<Josesordo> well, I can install some docky like gnome-do in XFCE?
<Sysi> yup
<Josesordo> Sysi, which one?..
<Sysi> install and run, you propably need compositing enabled from windoe manager settings
<Josesordo> btw, Im just giving a try to XFCE.. this is my 1st time I installed it xD
<Sysi> any of them
<Josesordo> so..to fix the windows border.. I just need to set the size to the max?
<fslima0> Sysi: where is  the notification are settings? o.O
<Sysi> Josesordo: what?
<Sysi> fslima0: go to very end of screen where the icon should be, and right click
<Sysi> fslima0: not directly on it, but on the edge
<Sysi> Josesordo: you mean with compiz?
<Josesordo> Sysi, I asked that..cuz you said you cant get windows border
<Josesordo> Sysi, yeah..compiz.. sorry english isnt my main language.. xD
<Sysi> emerald is broken and apparently other possible alternatives too
<Josesordo> metacity ? xD
<Sysi> i should examine this.. they have window borders with unity
<Sysi> but installing unity after xfce failed for me, and i don't actually like compiz
<Josesordo> I just want my desktop beautiful.. lol
<Sysi> xubuntu is beautiful already by default :P
<Josesordo> well, then I will install the ATI driver from "Install driver tool" then.. after, I will try compiz and gnome-do
<Sysi> when compiz fails, alt F2 "xfwm4 --replace"
<Josesordo> there is something I dont like right now.. the icons in my desktop.. how I remove then?
<Sysi> desktop settings or delete
<Josesordo> Sysi, this gmusicbrowser have a broken equalizer..I cant set anything =(
<Sysi> personally i prefer banshee
<Josesordo> mm.. well, all I want is a music player with good equalizer.. xD
<Sysi> banshee actually has one, but i haven't even tried it
<Josesordo> Damn gmusicbrowser making my laptop slow adding music.. xD
<zorack> hi i was just trying to install xubuntu from a disk that i burned onto an old dell inspiron 8500 and after choosing the option to install xubuntu it is hanging on a xubuntu logo screen for about 3 mins
<zorack> how much longr should i wait?
<zorack> is it going properly?
<zorack> help?
<mipli> that does not sound right, the screen responded pretty quickly when I installed it
<mipli> not sure what would cause it though, still new to the Xubuntu world
<zorack> it is an old computer and i just burned the cd
<zorack> it is just on a black screen with a small xubuntu logo on it
<Sysi> how much RAM?
<zorack> it has 512mb ram
<nekoCAT> zorack, mine hung at the logo for about 7 or 8 minutes before it loaded from live cd
<zorack> ok thx
<nekoCAT> I have 1 Gig of ram.
<zorack> ill go downstairs and check its been a few minutes...
<zorack> ok its prbly been about 10 mins now and its still on tht screen...
<nekoCAT> zorack, what are the specs on the machine?
<nekoCAT> I want to see how it compares to mine.
<zorack> 1sec im checking
<zorack> 2.4ghz pentium cpu, 512mb ram, 40gb hdd
<nekoCAT> It doesn't seem to match up with mine.  2.2 GHz AMD 64, 1 Gig ram, and 120 GB hdd.
<nekoCAT> It was just an idea I had that similar hardware produced similar results.
<zorack> oh
<nekoCAT> In either case, the hardware should be easily capable of loading the disk.
<nekoCAT> I didn't have the issue until after the second beta so it ws probably a change then.
<nekoCAT> Unfortunately I didn't have the chance to test it betwen then and now so I couldn't report it.
<BlackScorp> hey guys
<BlackScorp> i have problems with Ubuntu since upgrade to 11.04
<BlackScorp> had ubuntu 10.10 x86 before
<BlackScorp> and now i see the error with plymouthd
<BlackScorp> cannot boot , it stops on checking battery state
<BlackScorp> what can i do?
<BlackScorp> reinstall?
<nekoCAT> BlackScorp, I generally recommend fresh installs instead of upgrades.
<BlackScorp> yeah same for me... but this time i didnt watched at upgrade
<BlackScorp> just thought it is general updates
<nekoCAT> Xfce got a major version update and now uses different backend components.
<BlackScorp> there isnt a way to downgrade it?
<Josesordo> hello all :D
<Josesordo> a question, I can install gnome-do or some other dock app?.. which one is better for XFCE?
<nekoCAT> I would assume gnome-do would work just fine.  Has anyone tested this?
<Josesordo> Im installing it.. lets see
<Josesordo> mm.. gnome-do in xubuntu dont have the docky behaviour =(
<KM0201> Josesordo: what does the dock do?
<KM0201> only show active windows or something?
<hobbsc> is xubuntu 11.04 using pulseaudio?  i installed xubuntu-desktop from ubuntu, so i don't believe i have a stock install
<Sysi> by default it is there, like in ubuntu
<hobbsc> is pulse required for the sound menu or can i replace it with alsa?
<Souperman> i think you can replace it
<hobbsc> thanks
<Sysi> remove and reboot
<Josesordo> KM0201, well dont have the docky style.. =(
<Josesordo> anyways, I just installed cairo-clock and Im starting to like it =)
<KM0201> well.. whats the "docky style"
<Souperman> also a xfce panel is two millions time superior to any docking software out there
<TheSheep> Souperman: not really, but it's ok
<TheSheep> I wish it didn't restart in natty when I try to drag windows between workspaces
<sakuragno> hallo!
<sakuragno> i'm tryin to find something to edit application menu in xubuntu10..something like old alcarte
<charlie-tca> sakuragno: open a terminal and type        lsb_release -a       and tell us the number it gives yoiu
<sakuragno> ok
<sakuragno> No LSB modules are available.
<sakuragno> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<sakuragno> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<sakuragno> Release:	10.10
<sakuragno> Codename:	maverick
<charlie-tca> Okay,m thanks
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu 10.10 does not have an easy way to edit the menus.
<sakuragno> i've to rebuilt new menus?! :P ohh what a hate! why nothing like a frontend?
<charlie-tca> You can use one of these to edit them,
<charlie-tca> 1. [for 4.6] copy '/etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu to '~/.config/xdg/menus' and customize it.
<charlie-tca> 2. [for 4.6] You can also create desktop entries in '~/.local/share/applications' to override the existing applications (change or hide) or add new ones.
<charlie-tca> 3. http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<Sysi> in 11.04 alacarte works
<KM0201> Sysi: i didn't know that..
<Sysi> np
<sakuragno> i'm blessing zeus that 10.10's working fine on this kinda of stonepc
<drc> Sysi: Have you <used> alacarte yet?
<KM0201> we are talking xubuntu 11.04, right?
<sakuragno> nop.. xubuntu10.10
<charlie-tca> the individual is asking about editing in xubuntu 10.10
<sakuragno> and.. i know that alcarte doesnot work on it
<charlie-tca> sakuragno: any of those three methods I gave you will work, but there is no editor for it
<sakuragno> yep :D i've just fonund them before.. but i dont really want to rewrithe menulist
<sakuragno> this is why i'm searching for guieditor
<Sysi> drc: yeah i tried
<drc> Sysi: sorry...quick afk...did it work?  Fo me it added everything I chose not to show in "Other", which alacarte said was <not> shown.
<Sysi> then set "other" to not be shown?
<Sysi> it works like that
<drc> Sysi: It <was> set not to be shown
<drc> But Showed up in the menu anyway
<Sysi> for me it worked, but i think it was archlinux
<Josesordo> someone know how to change login screen background image?..
<pacy_> hey... i just got installed xubuntu ( used lubuntu before ) and now i got this strange prob .. fir of all there is no reaction of pressing the left mouse butten like a sub menue .. i can't even open the menu or the notifications in the panel ... anybody knows what that could be ?
<Sysi> crashing, try relogin
<pacy_> thats what i tried in first place
<pacy_> also xfdesktop --reload
<pacy_> ok maybe i should reboot that hole thing :)
<pacy_> ok didnt fixed it either+
#xubuntu 2011-05-03
<pacy_> got it thanks
<GnuSense1> What are the hard drive requirements for 11.04 xubuntu.? I have Hardy xubuntu on 2.5 GB ext3, but 8.04 won't be supported anymore.  /dev/sda5     ext3    2.5G  2.2G  177M  93% /
<charlie-tca> I installed it in 3GB, I did not try less than that, though
<GnuSense1> I'm thinking maybe lubuntu might require less.  The image is a bit smaller.
<charlie-tca> yes, lubuntu is less
<Dice-Man> does xfce support watercooling ?
<KM0201> Dice-Man: does your water cooling require windows software to run?
<Dice-Man> lolno
<jpohl> after upgrading to xubuntu natty when i try to shutdown or restart it just takes me back to the login screen
<charlie-tca> That is a reported bug in Xfce. As stated in the release notes, you can shutdown or restart from there and everything is fine
<jpohl> charlie-tca: thanks!
<jpohl> but another problem, when i get back to the login screen the mouse is dead so i can't get to the shutdown button
<charlie-tca> Now that's a little harder to fix
<charlie-tca> Only suggestion I got left then. Use Ctrl+Alt+F2 to switch to tty, login, enter either     sudo shutdown -r now     to restart  or      sudo shutdown -P now     to shutdown
<jpohl> i tried that, it locks up the computer compleytely about half the time
<charlie-tca> hm, seems like more wrong than just the shutdown/restart bug.
<jpohl> yeah, but it was working fine before upgrade
<charlie-tca> try just hitting logout from the panel, and shutdown/restart from GDM?
<jpohl> can't shutdown from gdm because the mouse is dead
<jpohl> but when i log back in, the mouse comes back!
<kupfer> jpohl: which part locks up the computer?  Ctrl+Alt+F2 or running shutdown from the tty?
<jpohl> actually i didn't try shutdown command only "reboot" command
<jpohl> it locks up after the shutdown statrts
<jpohl> *starts
<jpohl> i just tried shutdown, locked up again
<jpohl> (i'm on a different computer here)
<kupfer> eek, dinner awaits, gotta go.
<charlie-tca> let me find the keypresses to shutdown from gdm
<KM0201> whats that hard reset of X.. something like ctrl + sysrq + K  ?
<KM0201> or something like that
<charlie-tca> Alt+SysRq+k
<KM0201> thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<jpohl> sysrq? what key is that?
<KM0201> jpohl: under prtsc, most of the time
<jpohl> oh i see it now
<charlie-tca> can't find the keypress to shutdown in GDM
<jpohl> all i found was a bug report, that was labeled "invalid"
<charlie-tca> bug 711571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 711571 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu Natty) "xfdesktop4 crashes on exit with xorg-server 1.10" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711571
<charlie-tca> jpohl: ^ ^ ^
<JwSLuG> This will most likely be a very simple question: How do you burn a CD in xubuntu?
<xubuntu868> hi all
<xubuntu868> noob here xD
<JwSLuG> Or is it best just to use Xfburn?
<charlie-tca> xfburn
<charlie-tca> it works well.
<charlie-tca> if you are not on 11.04, look in multimedia for brasero, use it to burn
<JwSLuG> Isnt there a way to do it by just adding the files and selecting "burn to disk" somewhere?
<charlie-tca> don't think so
<JwSLuG> I added a file to a blank disk by just "copying" it the blank disk however when I eject the cd it says I have a file waiting to be written. But I have no one to write it to the disk that I can see.
<JwSLuG> I think I will just use Xfburn instead.
<saganbyte> hi there
<saganbyte> i m getting an error: Error opening terminal: unknown. while accessing a file via nano using sudo nano default
<saganbyte> what could be wrong
<saganbyte> ok dont bother, i got the solution... thanks anywy :)
<KM0201> is there a log that logs like system updates, upgrades, etc.. so you can see what you have upgraded/updated?
<Unit193> Only one I can think of off hand: cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<KM0201> thats a biggun..
<KM0201> lol, thanks
<Unit193> Usage of grep will help there
<KM0201> true...
<Josesordo> someone know how to set a login screen image?.. like ubuntu
<KM0201> Josesordo: i'm not 100% sure, but i imagine if you can find the "default" image.. you could put your own image in its place (just rename your image to whatever the name of that image is)
<Josesordo> KM0201, where is that image in xubuntu 11.04?.. xD
<KM0201> Josesordo: now that, i have no idea.
<Josesordo> KM0201, haha.. ok =/
<KM0201> i'm just telling you how you could logically go about it.
<KM0201> Josesordo: i know its possible.. unfortunatelyl i nuked xubuntu in favor of lubuntu a few days ago
<Josesordo> you using lubuntu now? o_O
<KM0201> yep.. :)
<KM0201> Josesordo: this says to use ubuntu tweak... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1726733
<KM0201> i'm not sure i'd go that far.
<KM0201> but.. it is an option
<Josesordo> mm.. will ubuntu tweak works on xubuntu?..
<Unit193> Josesordo: They both use GDM for login
<KM0201> Josesordo: i would think it does, but i would consider tweak a very last option
<Josesordo> well, I just installed ubuntu tweak in xubuntu.. xD..
<Josesordo> lets see
<KM0201> that login screen must be really important to you
<KM0201> lol
<Josesordo> lol
<Unit193> Josesordo: Did it work? If not, this is what I found: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602588/
<Josesordo> well, is a image that inspire me when I login... this one --> http://bit.ly/kZYBpu
<Josesordo> well, ubuntu tweak run in Xubuntu 11.04 without problem..and I could change my image! :D
<Josesordo> false alarm.. image failed.. lol
<Josesordo> what are the commands to change a permission of a file?.. chmod?
<Unit193> chmod {options} file
<Josesordo> well, what are the options?.. the one with the read and write privilege ..
<Unit193> rwrwrw = User rw, group rw, other rw
<uofm49426> having small problem with 11.04 and my thinkpad x41
<uofm49426> stalling in screen saver
<zenrox> after resumeing??
<zenrox> you could change it to a blank screen only
<uofm49426> is xubuntu come with compiz by default sense 10.10
<zenrox> could be hanging on the 3d screensavers
<zenrox> 11.04 compizwiz is installed
<zenrox> dont know about 10.10
<uofm49426> 10.10 didnt have compiz
<zenrox> but 11.04 has it for shure
<uofm49426> is it depended on anything can i remove it
<zenrox> use synaptic to find that out it will tell you
<uofm49426> is there a command i can use to see if its even running
<uofm49426> ok it gone ill reboot see if it helped
<uofm49426> well if it does it stall in the night ill post i didn't work if it did ill launchpad i915 get ride of compiz
<Seqis> does compiz run well under Xubuntu/xfce?
<Souperman> yep
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> i am running it with my nvidia 8200m
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i didn't think compiz worked w/ xfce
<Souperman> why?
<Souperman> O:
<zenrox> its running or at some of the effects like shadows are working
<zenrox> thare is even an option to turn it on or off
<zenrox> ant thare
<Souperman> yep
<zenrox> you dont have major configing of it under xfce but you can d/l the controle panel for it and config the heack out of it
<Seqis> good to know that it works
<Seqis> thanks
<zenrox> n/p
<Seqis> Even if Xubuntu moves to GTK 3.x, that doesn't mean the XFCE shell is changing any right? No unity coming to XFCE?
<Seqis> ..or I suppose I should say Unity replacing the current XFCE shell
<zenrox> if xfce moves to gtk3 i dont think xfce devs will change there shell that shell is the apeal
<Seqis> I hope not
<zenrox> so i dont think thay will do a unity style crap
<Seqis> it's the whole reason I left Ubuntu proper
<zenrox> i left gnome long time ago
<Seqis> Xubuntu was my back door out of Unityville
<Seqis> I like the gnome shell
<Seqis> and I like a lot of the gnome based apps
<Seqis> the 2.x shell, that is.
<zenrox> it was big an bloated ( it seemed like it) like it was going the way of kde but xfce was lighter and allowed be to squeeze a few extra hp out of my cpu for games and high entansty app
<Seqis> I just didn't want to hope onto the Xubuntu train only to find that the Unity disease has spread to it
<zenrox> it wont spreed
<Seqis> well a lot of the GTK libraries reside in Xubuntu
<Seqis> in fact all of them I think..
<zenrox> xfce dev devloped this shell to be lighter and have it own unique look
<zenrox> thay do
<zenrox> just the 2.x gnome enterface was slower
<Seqis> ya .. but to see Gnome & Canonical both go the way of the "supersized smartphone for the desktop interface" makes me nervous about other shell devs
<zenrox> xfce wont do that
<zenrox> specaly since a lote of gnome/unity users a jumping ship to xfce
<zenrox> night all must get sleep
<Seqis> nite
<KM0201> later zenrox
<jpohl> when i log out of the desktop, the mouse cursor on the login screen is no longer visible
<jpohl> the mouse actually still works, i just can't see the pointer
<jpohl> so i'm thinking maybe to change the gdm theme would help
<jpohl> but i can't see how to do that either
<jpohl> so how do i change the gdm theme?
<jpohl> or does everybody in here just like blue? ;-)
<jpohl> oh dear it looks like all xubuntu users have died of a bug overdose
<duende> hi
<duende> hola...
<duende> hay alguien por acá??
<duende> que me pueda ayudar??
<Unit193> !es | duende
<ubottu> duende: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<duende> tank you Unit193
<foodstamp> will compiz work with xubuntu 11.04?
<foodstamp> and anyone have any suggestions on getting internal & external mics configured in xubuntu 11.04? i've tryed just all the settings i can think of
<duende_> hi
<foodstamp> hi
<duende_> i have a problem whit video in xubuntu
<foodstamp> duende- im just a user & dont know about video but hopefully someone will be here shortly that can help you
<duende> hi
<mAcOdIn> Hey, anyone here that might be able to help me grasp exactly how to use the xubuntu installer, specifically the part where it asks if you want to install alongside windows, replace windows or other?
<Sysi> could you be a bit more exact?
<mAcOdIn> Yeah one sec.
<mAcOdIn> So the first time I tried the installer I just chose install alongside windows, that is exactly what I wanted, was allowed to choose the size to allocate for both OSes and the install carried on from there, except that my USB stick had problems mentioned in one of the forum threads
<mAcOdIn> So the install failed.  Not an issue though, new stick, new try and off I go, however, now when I try I do not get a choice at how much to allocate which worries me, I don't understand why it would give me different behavior the second time.
<mAcOdIn> I'm generally uneasy with installers doing there own thing without at least telling me what they're going to do, so I stopped the installer as soon as it didn't let me choose a disk and saw that it was now using an empty hard drive on my system.
<Sysi> i guess it uses the old space if installer crashed later
<Sysi> you could try "Something else"
<mAcOdIn> That's possible, I did use gparted to give the space all back to the windows partition but I suppose there's a way it could see.
<Sysi> manual partitioning isn'n very hard, you need 10GB or bigger for " / " and swap and if you want, separate partition for /home
<mAcOdIn> That makes clear my other problem, I'm pretty much a beginner so I'm not sure exactly how much space to give the partitions.  I've found lots of examples but they're all with much smaller hard drives.
<mAcOdIn> Does the boot need to be labeled as a primary?  If so I was thinking something like 12GB for "/", 10GB for "swap" and the rest for "home", on a 500GB HD all to itself would that be a good idea or should I up the root partition more?
<Sysi> 12GB is good if you don't install very much very big software, swap don't really need to be bigger than about your RAM
<Sysi> primary partitions are nice but you can only have four
<Sysi> if you have logival partitions inside extended partition, you can't later change their size outside extended partition
<mAcOdIn> Is it actually necessary using the installer to have a separate root and home partition?  Truthfully, if I'm going to give this whole drive to Xubuntu I'd rather not have to worry about partitions on it.
<Sysi> well, with separate /home you can reinstall with little worries
<mAcOdIn> It was only when I was planning to install alongside Windows 7 on the same drive that I was worried about the space, but now that I wiped the other drive if I can go that route I'd prefer it, I just can't choose install alongside Windows and then choose which HD to install to.
<mAcOdIn> Ahh
<Sysi> and that 12GB should be quite plenty, mine is about half of that
<Sysi> (but i'm not doing things where you need more, like version upgrades)
<mAcOdIn> I see, my problem stems from the ignorance of not knowing where things actually install and go in linux, sounds like Home can be smaller while Root should be the partition I make bigger
<mAcOdIn> Or is that backwards, lol
<Sysi> all programs are in root, all your data in home
<mAcOdIn> Ok, that makes perfect sense, thanks, I think I got enough to go the something else route now.
<mAcOdIn> Yep, satisfied the installer so I'm good to go thanks.  I ended up foregoing separate home and root partitions for this install because I don't have any clue exactly how much space I'd use for either so since I have the time I figure I'll just get it up and running, install everything and see round abouts how much space everything takes and then wipe it and start over with a better plan.
<mAcOdIn> And it's already almost done, that's fast.  Thanks again for the help!
<Sysi> somebody willing to use compiz with xfce? somebody should try compiz plugin to get window decorations, apparently unity isn't using any separate app for it
<bin_bash> is it possible to change the login screen wallpaper in natty?
<Sysi> but the default is great :P (i never see it)
<dahaic> hello people :)
<dahaic> [natty] could someone point me, where should I manually add the xfce4-panel to start on the startup without all the error messages? [I upgraded from the maverick]
<dahaic> saving of the session wasn't enough, inserting it to the startup programs as well [it runs, but error messages [or warnings?] pop before it starts
<Siliconburner> hi
<serpentologist> is there a way to get __pseudo__ transparency in xfce-terminal?
<dahaic> I solved it - by clearing ~/.cache/sessions and restarting without "save current session"
<Ungika> bazhang bruder ola!
<Ungika> Ola Pici bruder && ikonia bruder
<Ungika> Allah accompany you on your way jarnos brother!
<Ungika> Allah accompany you on your way hobbsc brother!
<hobbsc> i suspect a spambot, but thanks
<Ungika> :D
<mnemoc> hi, in 11.04 (updated) the "Places" menu fails to mount/umount the remobable devices because it misses exo-mount/exo-mount. where are those supposed to come from?
<charlie-tca> shouldn't be a places menu in 11.04
<charlie-tca> the plugin was not included, since it is not compatible
<mnemoc> oh
<mnemoc> so I have to remove manually the xfce4-places-plugin 1.2.0-1ubuntu1 I have?
<charlie-tca> no, but I can't tell you how to fix it either.
<mnemoc> ic
<charlie-tca> Removable devices should be getting mounted from gvfs, I think
 * mnemoc hates auto-mounting
<mnemoc> i do get stuff mounted, yes. and then I have to start umounting them all to be able to work :-/
<charlie-tca> Maybe they would know more in #xfce on freenode?
<charlie-tca> I haven't heard of a way to not mount them on startup, though
<mnemoc> in 10.10 it not that annoying using the places menu
<mnemoc> but without that functionality it's a real pain in the ..
<mnemoc> i'll go an ask at #xfce, thanks :)
<bin_bash> My computer freezes randomly in the middle of the night, usually on the screensaver and I have to hardboot it. Sometimes the fan is working overtime, and sometimes not
<charlie-tca> bin_bash: Mine freezes on the gl screensavers, but works fine on the others. Haven't found the cause, though
<bin_bash> hmmm really.
<bin_bash> okay.
<bin_bash> charlie-tca: it doesn't happen all the time
<bin_bash> like, if I start the screensaver myself it's ok
<charlie-tca> oh, mine is very consistent
<bin_bash> yeah it seems like when I start it myself
<bin_bash> it doesn't freeze
<bin_bash> Also, since it's happening when I'm asleep, I have no idea what could be triggering the freeze. It could be the screensaver or it could be something else.
<charlie-tca> anything in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<charlie-tca> If you had to reboot, might be in ~/.xsession-errors.old
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> is that in /var/
<charlie-tca> no, ~/    is        /home/USER
<bin_bash> oh I didn't see ~/
<bin_bash> >just woke up and not wearing glasses
<bin_bash> sorry
<bin_bash> this is the last error
<bin_bash> (xfce4-indicator-plugin:1249): Indicator-Messages-DEBUG: Resizing icon from 48x48 to 16x16
<bin_bash> listed about 20 times
<charlie-tca> is there anything for xscreensaver?
<bin_bash> no
<charlie-tca> That makes it a lot harder
<bin_bash> yeah
<bin_bash> =/
<bin_bash> should i look at my logs? and if so, which ones?
<charlie-tca> Maybe if there is someting in the /var/log/xorg.log or /var/log/xorg.log.0
<charlie-tca> If it is screensaver or video related, it should be in there
<bin_bash> this is the last line
<bin_bash> [   160.939] (EE) intel(0): [DRI2] DRI2SwapComplete: bad drawable
<bin_bash> aha
<bin_bash> May  1 06:53:36 Jack kernel: [159421.582994] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<bin_bash> May  1 06:53:28 Jack kernel: [159413.134794] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=600
<bin_bash> And as far as timestamps say, that's right around the time it froze
<charlie-tca> I think that is the screensaver failing for some reason, isn't it?
<bin_bash> it looks like an ext4 probably
<bin_bash> problem
<charlie-tca> ouch
<charlie-tca> run a manual fsck on the drive?
<charlie-tca> and if it still happenb
<charlie-tca> and if it still happens, report a bug against linux, using ubuntu-bug linux
<charlie-tca> fsck is back in the recovery menu, too
<bin_bash> ok so sda4 is this partition
<bin_bash> awesome
<bin_bash> it looks like there's some kind of mount problem
<bin_bash> how do i run an fsck
<charlie-tca> grub menu by hitting any key after bios checks,
<charlie-tca> recovery or rescue mode, another menu comes up with run fsck in it
<bin_bash> so reboot into recovery mode?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> You can not fsck an active partition
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> so at the grub menu i'd choose "ubuntu recovery mode"
<bin_bash> and then what
<charlie-tca> yeah, and hit enter, another menu will come up in a minute or so, choose fsck from that menu
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> brb
<charlie-tca> when it is done, it will come back to the menu, choose the top one, and reboot from the prompt
<bin_bash> ok
<surreal7z> If you want to use Emerald once again, on 11.04 there are several solutions available on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emerald/+bug/726229
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 726229 in emerald (Ubuntu) "emerald crashed with SIGSEGV in decor_quads_to_property()" [High,Triaged]
<surreal7z> thx, charlie-tca  for your effort related to bug regarding emerald :*
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> glad it got us a way to use it, at least. Now if I can just get the fix into the thing... :-)
<bin_bash> okay
<bin_bash> now i'm having a problem with xfce
<bin_bash> workspaces don't work
<bin_bash> and when i open certain things the menu bar doesn't show and i goes all the way to the top of the screen
<charlie-tca> will Alt+F2 work?
<bin_bash> yeah
<charlie-tca> alt+F2, xfwm4
<bin_bash> thanks
<bin_bash> how weird
<charlie-tca> yup
<surreal7z> jep, popup menu of panel - Places always goes on top of the screen
<bin_bash> charlie-tca: so I ran the fsck
<bin_bash> now what
<charlie-tca> Now we wait to see if it happens again
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> what exactly does fsck do?
<charlie-tca> fixes things that were not in the right place on the drive
<bin_bash> ah ok
<bin_bash> Something else weird
<bin_bash> idk if you can help
<bin_bash> when i restart the computer
<bin_bash> conky loads, but it shows the old wallpaper
<bin_bash> behind conky
<bin_bash> but the rest is the new wallpaper
<bin_bash> and like, when i login
<bin_bash> it shows the splash screen
<charlie-tca> I can't fix conky, I have it working on one computer, but not the other one
<bin_bash> and then loads the panel
<charlie-tca> That appears to be over my head
<bin_bash> and then shows the splash screen again
<charlie-tca> Maybe the panels are auto restarting, for some reason
<davlefou> Hi,
<bin_bash> hmm maybe
<davlefou> SOS, i have swap beetwen ubuntu to xubuntu but now i have lost the user list in gdm!
<davlefou> Can you help me?
<bin_bash> sorry
<abra> Howdy!
<bin_bash> hi
<abra> How to remove a little triangle in right down corner of xfce4-terminal? :D http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5624413/Terminal_014.png
<abra> It's not a big problem :)
<abra> But
<charlie-tca> That's a GTK resize grip. It is not removable
<Sysi> make scrollbar visile so it doesn't look that bad :P
<abra> =)
<drc> abra: But you can somewhat change the "look" of it by changing the Style in Appearences
<abra> thanks
<abra> it helps
<foodstamp> can anyone help me get my mic working in xubuntu 11.04? it was working in 10.10---is there a way to take out alsa and put in pulse
<Sysi> you propably have pulseaudio already, install pavycontrol to set it up
<foodstamp> thnkx Sysi
<Sysi> *pavucontrol
<foodstamp> Sysi  just jumping back to let you know that worked--thank you
<Sysi> np
<foodstamp> i have another question --when i click on the home folder launcher it list under each folder the option to open in terminal--is there a way to remove this feature
<analyst_> Hey everyone ... Im looking for a file extension that will allow someone to double click a downloaded .sh file and run it rather then execute it from command line. Does such a file extension exist in xubuntu?
<Souperman> im sure a desktop kind shortcut shoudl do it
<analyst_> It doesn't ... It default opens in mousepad. The reason I am looking for a new file extension is for ease of use on the users side of things. I don't want to have them manually have to switch the executable program
<Souperman> i dont know, have you seen how people at emesene does stuff, you download and double clic
<drc> analyst_: Is the .sh file marked as executable?
<analyst_> The problem is that people will be downloading it from the internet and it doesnt retain its executable status because of umask
<drc> Ah, you didn't say that.  That's a "horse of a different color"....
<Souperman> analyst_, https://github.com/emesene/emesene/tarball/v2.11.4
<Souperman> download that and see how they do it
<analyst_> thx, checking now
<Souperman> analyst_, you see inside the tar there is a folder and there are 3 folders, in the one there is a folder called emsene, whit a python file that executes the whole program at double clic
<Hazuki> How do I tell Ubuntu (apt-get) to use packages stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/?
<analyst_> Thanks for the input ... We may try that approach ... It still requires the user to take additional steps but its a little easier then the current process
<TheSheep> Hazuki: it does so by default
<Hazuki> could've fooled me. I have all of xubuntu-desktop's packages sitting in there and it still insists on downloading
<Hazuki> ...oh. derp. They're x64 and this is an x32 machine
<TheSheep> Hazuki: it probably wants newer versions
<TheSheep> Hazuki: you can tell it what version to install
 * Hazuki puts her dunce cap on and sits in the corner <|X(
<TheSheep> Hazuki: what are you trying to do?
<Hazuki> rolling out Xubuntu 11.04 for my office
<Hazuki> Unity has just...utterly broken any last shreds of respect I had for Ubuntu proper
 * Hazuki would use a Gentoo master fanout server if she had her druthers, but noooooo~
<henk__> have one of you also that the multimediaplayer shows a moment that he makes a usb-connection and then its lost en he begins charging te battery. I cant read/write files becouse he is not mounted. Someone knows how to solve this?
 * drc advises Hazuki of the old saying "Ave, Caesar, morituri te salutan"
<Hazuki> "'ware, Emperor, Death salutes you?"
 * drc thinks it's applicable when Management overrules IT
 * Hazuki is the entire IT staff @_@
<drc> Hail Caesar, We who are about to die salute you.
<Hazuki> Hehe ^^ Well, I don't know much Latin...so yeah
<bin_bash> how to import music into gmusic?
<drc> bin_bash: I don't use it so I don't know, but if you don't get an answer here, there is #gmusicbrowser, and the dev usually hangs out there (and he's actually helpful).
<bin_bash> i got it
<bin_bash> thanks
<pophok> Hello! I just installed Xubuntu 11.04 for the first time but I'm having some problems. First of all, my session is saved every time (even though /xfce4-session/general/SaveOnExit is FALSE). Do I need to change something more?
<drc> pophok: I know if I leave some things running at close (like pidgin, rhythembox, etc) they show up on the thext start.  You might want to look at Menu>Settings>Settings Manager>Session and Startup> Session.
<KM0201> drc: i had that problem to.. when the app is running, to to startup session, applications.. find the app, right click and choose "never"
<KM0201> man this install is crawling
<KM0201> lol
<drc> KM0201: No more ldxe?  What now?
<KM0201> drc: oh no, using lxde
<KM0201> following some instructions to use the minimal ISO in virtualbox
<KM0201> i just wanted to try it
<KM0201> no real rhyme or reason
<drc> ah...typical KM0201  ;)
<KM0201> :)
<KM0201> drc: well, the other thing, soemone said it "failed".. and i just wanna see the problem.
<pophok> drc: None of (my) programs are set up autostart except Docky. There's also only Docky and xfce4-settings-helper-autostart in ~/.config/autostart. I just tried what the xfce faq said (delete files from ~/.cache/sessions) and it did not work either. Something strange also just happened: the background disappeared and it's now brown and cannot be changed. :(
<drc> oh snap!
<charlie-tca> Alt+F2, xfwm4
<philippe_> hi
<philippe_> anyone else get windows tearing with 11.04?
<Seqis> playing video?
<philippe_> Just on scrolling on firefox and dragging windows
<Souperman> philippe_, do you have updated video drivers?
<Souperman> >sudo jockey-gtk
<philippe_> I am using the radeon driver that came with 11.04
<philippe_> Can I get xubuntu no effects with 11.04?
<charlie-tca> turn off compositing in settings -> window Manager Tweaks
<philippe_> Hmm Doesnt seem to help
<philippe_> Would uninstalling compiz help?
<charlie-tca> probably, since compiz adds it's own effects
<philippe_> Ok I try that
<philippe_> Thanks
<Souperman> so now thunar stoped showing previews for image files
<Souperman> :(
<Souperman> again
<Souperman> oh but doing sudo thunar does display them, again, i always have this problem
<Sysi> don't use sudo with GUI, always gksudo
<Sysi> for some reason, my netbook instaled from random daily image, works better than this desktop installed from final
<Souperman> nah it was just to tets
<Souperman> test
<Souperman> oh wait, now it works
<Steve^> Hey guys, I'm just trying to boot the 11.04 disc and it's not able to boot it. I end up at a prompt that says   "boot:"  and wants the name of a kernel
<Steve^> Am I doing something wrong? I've never had problems with any ubuntu disks in the past
<Steve^> The second time I had some error with bootlogo and invalid format
<charlie-tca> Steve^: usb or cd-r?
<Steve^> cd
<charlie-tca> burn at a slower speed, I think
<Steve^> really? strange
<charlie-tca> yeah, I think it did something wrong with the burn
<Steve^> ok
<Steve^> I'll give a regular ubuntu 11.04 a spin and see if that's ok
<charlie-tca> Okay
<Steve^> I might be back!
<Steve^> The ubuntu CD worked ok, so I'll burn again
<Steve^> It's funny that my error seems mostly with USBs and not CDs
<arbo> bonjour a tous, mes premiers instants sur xubuntu :)
<Steve^> hello to you too
<charlie-tca> Steve^: I got that error using usb-creator, but UNetbootin worked good
<Steve^> wish me luck with the new disk!
<belak> Is there a way to remove memtest and the recovery kernel from the boot menu
<belak> ?
<ryan-c> I've got multiple monitors and when i log in to xfce on natty it mirrors them. How can I fix this?
<Steve^> :)
<Steve^> Thanks charlie-tca the new disk worked out great
<Steve^> must have been a faulty burn!
<KM0201> ryan-c: whats your gpu?
<ryan-c> nvidia
<KM0201> ryan-c: did you enable the driver in additional drivers?
<ryan-c> yes
<KM0201> ryan-c: ok, go to nvidia-settings under the admin menu
<ryan-c> FWIW, the displays are not mirrored at x login or if i use kde
<KM0201> i can't remember exactly what sub menu it is where its set to "mirror".. but i believe its where you set your resolution
<ryan-c> the nvidia driver isn't mirroring
<KM0201> hm
<KM0201> thats usually what it is.
<ryan-c> xfce is doing it
<ryan-c> my cursor isn't mirrored
<ryan-c> and i have three monitors which the nvidia driver isn't capable of mirroring
<KM0201> hmm
<ryan-c> i can't open the display settings control panel in xfce - it rebuffs me due to no XRANDR
<ryan-c> there's got to be some config file option i can set
<ryan-c> hm
<ryan-c> screw this
<ryan-c> new video card time
<ryan-c> we'll try ati
<KM0201> ryan-c: ati is even worse...
<Steve^> my experience is nvidia all the way for linux
<Steve^> and I use disper for multi-monitor stuff
<KM0201> yeah, i don't know what his issue is.. i've neer had a single probs w/ dual screens and nvidia... it's obviously a configuration problem
<Steve^> I often have problems
<Steve^> and can't change many options, but I've had very good luck with disper for changing displays
<Steve^> haven't tried mirroring
<KM0201> never heard of disper, i just use nvidia settings to set imne up, and it works flawlessly
<thebritisheditor> Greetings all
<KM0201> o/
<thebritisheditor> Question..
<thebritisheditor> On this here lovely Xubuntu, how can I set up dual moniteres?
<thebritisheditor> monitors*
<thebritisheditor> I don't see any options to do so
<Souperman> you need to have 2 monitors
<thebritisheditor> I have that, lol
<thebritisheditor> They're mirrored.
<thebritisheditor> Much to my dismay
<thebritisheditor> I have Xubuntu 11.04 right now.
<Souperman> you have updated video drivers?
<KM0201> thebritisheditor: whats your graphics device? and do you have the drivers installed
<thebritisheditor> One moment.
<belak> Is there a way to remove memtest and the recovery kernel from the boot menu?
<Souperman> yep
<Souperman> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<thebritisheditor> Ok
<thebritisheditor> Well
<thebritisheditor> I installed that driver
<thebritisheditor> Broke everything.
<thebritisheditor> <_<
<Souperman> XD
<Souperman> what driver?
<KM0201> thebritisheditor: i take it was ati?
<thebritisheditor> YEP
<thebritisheditor> ATI
<thebritisheditor> I FLIPPING HATE ATI SO MUCH
<Souperman> lol ati
<thebritisheditor> I know I know
<KM0201> should've told us what your device was before friggin disappearing
<thebritisheditor> Sorry. Ubuntu told me to install this one. :P
<thebritisheditor> ..Jerks
<Souperman> belak, you can edit the grub configuration file, but before you do read, read a lot.
<Souperman> jerks
<KM0201> thebritisheditor: ok.. did you get back to a GUI?
<Souperman> also i never used ati
<KM0201> Souperman: honestly, me either.. but i've heard its much smarter to download the driver from ATI's website... don't know how true that is
<thebritisheditor> Zip-zlich-natta
<thebritisheditor> Already tried that
<thebritisheditor> It does exactly the same thing
<KM0201> which ati device do you have?
<thebritisheditor> And it's harder to install
<thebritisheditor> One sec - what's the terminal command again
<KM0201> lspci    should show you
<thebritisheditor> ATI Technologies Inc RV770 [Radeon HD 4870]
<thebritisheditor> Legacy saphire
<thebritisheditor> Built this computer ages ago
<thebritisheditor> I'm not in the mood to spend 100+ $
<KM0201> thebritisheditor: well, you have your answer.. buy an "older" Nvidia card.. 7900's work great
<thebritisheditor> Ooo
<KM0201> thebritisheditor: u in the US?
<thebritisheditor> How much would a use one of them cost?
<thebritisheditor> Yes
<thebritisheditor> I am
<KM0201> hold on
<thebritisheditor> used*
<KM0201> no need to go used reallyu
<thebritisheditor> Ah
<KM0201> what do you have, PCi-E, PCI, AGP?
<thebritisheditor> PCI I.. THINK
<thebritisheditor> PCI-E*
<KM0201> how many years ago did you build it?
<thebritisheditor> 6, I think, lol I don't even remember
<KM0201> well, first, you need to verify if you have PCI-e or PCI or AGP.. cuz 6yrs ao, thats gonna put it very very close on PCI-e
<KM0201> do you know your mjotherboard model?
<KM0201> bin_bash: how come everytime you come here.. you arrive, immediately leave, then come back.
<KM0201> i've noticed that
<bin_bash> what?
<KM0201> it happens everytime you come here
<bin_bash> what are you talking about?
<knome> bin_bash, you should leave some time to allow the cloak to be set
<thebritisheditor> I don't know off hand, no
<knome> bin_bash, or alternatively, set your freenode pass as the server password, so you'll get the cloak on connect
<thebritisheditor> I believe it's PCI
<bin_bash> knome that doesn't work
<KM0201> bin_bash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603017/
<thebritisheditor> Gosh I'm loving Xubuntu over Ubuntu 11.04 <_<
<bin_bash> also, it automatically connected when i opened my computer since I hadn't quit
<KM0201> thebritisheditor: if its PCI, you're gnna get out of this super cheap
<thebritisheditor> F yes
<thebritisheditor> :P
<thebritisheditor> Any way to be certain?
<thebritisheditor> Also, will these older NVIDIA cards be decent enough for some Minecraft and Alien Swarm?
<thebritisheditor> And the occasional Portal 2
<KM0201> thebritisheditor: yes, open your case and look, or if you have your motherboard model.. google the specs
<knome> bin_bash, better :)
<KM0201> thebritisheditor: now i don't know anything about that
<bin_bash> it only happened because my client was open when it connectd to the interwebz
<KM0201> bin_bash: oh ok.. it happens everytime you sign in to the room
<bin_bash> weird
<KM0201> thebritisheditor: here's a 6200, for 59   http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7106288&CatId=1603
<KM0201> thebritisheditor: but thats standard PCI.. not PCI-e.. you need to verify which one you have
<KM0201> thebritisheditor: depending on how old the board was when you bought it, it might have an AGP slot
<thebritisheditor> Alright, I'm going to switch over to my Windows 7 install and I'll get back to you guys
<KM0201> ok
<thebritisheditor> is there ANY chance these drivers'll get fixed?
<charlie-tca> sure, but it took three releases for intel
<charlie-tca> video drivers are really hard to get working, for reasons I fon
<charlie-tca> don't understand :-(
<thebritisheditor> Well, I hate ATI.
<thebritisheditor> So yeah.
#xubuntu 2011-05-04
<thebritisheditor> Well here we are again
<thebritisheditor> it's always such a pleasure
<KM0201> ok
<thebritisheditor> Noob questions
<thebritisheditor> question*
<thebritisheditor> How do I run the ATI Control Center Admin?
<thebritisheditor> It doesn't do a thing when I try, lol
<Souperman> thebritisheditor, uninstall the drivers
<Souperman> and re-install them
<thebritisheditor> WOW
<thebritisheditor> That booted up so fast!
<KM0201> !woot
<KM0201> ubottu: should have a !woot command
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knome> KM0201, it's not a funbot
<KM0201> knome: i know, i know.
<KM0201> thebritisheditor: so what did you do to make it boot so fast?
<thebritisheditor> I have no idea.
<thebritisheditor> It was like sleep mode, lol
<KM0201> lol
<thebritisheditor> Sleep mode on Windows that is
<thebritisheditor> How to enable jars as executables?
<Souperman> install java
<Souperman> XD
<thebritisheditor> Already have it installed.
<Souperman> change the file atribute to executable?
<thebritisheditor> OpenJDK, the stuff that came pre-installed
<thebritisheditor> (I'm a noob, how?)
<Souperman> well clicking on it and going to >propieties and going to the last tab and changing it to executable
<thebritisheditor> Nothing there about executables
<thebritisheditor> Permissions
<Souperman> oh, thats weird
<Souperman> and interesting
<Souperman> lol i didnt had hava installed
<thebritisheditor> Do you happen to know of any distro with working graphics drivers? XD
<thebritisheditor> Well, working graphics drivers for ME
<charlie-tca> might want to ask that in ##windows
<uofm49426> if you have intel 800 or 900 gpu dont install 11.04
<KM0201> 11.04 works fine on the 945
<uofm49426> i have a i915 thinkpad x41
<uofm49426> 1.5 gb ram
<KM0201> weird
<uofm49426> it would freeze on screensavers
<KM0201> did you install the intel driver?
<zenrox> also too just slect blank screen
<zenrox> runnings 3d screens on a lappy can be taking
<zenrox> taxing
<uofm49426> it does it fine in 10.10
<zenrox> i have had probs long time ago
<zenrox> so i just said no more
<uofm49426> its not perfect like my nvidia gt 330 but it does alright with mav
<zenrox> mine is 8200m
<uofm49426> did there fix that over heating problem with intel gpu yet i read about
<uofm49426> with kernel 38
<zenrox> dont know
<uofm49426> and is the 8xx and 9xx part of the problem or just the hd intel
<zenrox> dont know
<uofm49426> look at bug number #770040
<uofm49426> and 755693
<KM0201> bug #770040
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 770040 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i915gm] GPU lockup (ESR: 0x00000001 IPEHR: 0x7d8e0001) (dup-of: 727594)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770040
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 727594 in xf86-video-intel "SRU: [i915gm] GPU lockup (ESR: 0x00000001 IPEHR: 0x02000004)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727594
<KM0201> bug 755693
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 755693 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[i915gm] GPU lockup (ESR: 0x00000001 IPEHR: 0x7f9c000c)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755693
<KM0201> uofm49426: well, one is for ubuntu oneiric... of course its gonna have bugs...
<uofm49426> when i upgraded to does i upgrade the xorg-intel or not
<zenrox> yes
<uofm49426> when i upgraded to 11 from 10.10 does it upgrade the xorg-intel or not
<zenrox> it upgrades every thang
<uofm49426> so the intel driver would have been installed right
<zenrox> yes
<uofm49426> km0201 there you go they were installed
<uofm49426> i think 10.10 work great till its fixed
<uofm49426> if you guy want me to see why and send bug report i could run it from a flash drive or something
<uofm49426> i don't have resources to run it on vm from this pc
<uofm49426> and i dont trust it the way it ran
<uofm49426> i run 10.10 good enough it can run assaultcube 11.04 freeze on a simple screensaver
<LucyIntheSky> can someone tell me why m y panels are transparent
<KM0201> LucyIntheSky: probably cuz they are set that way, just remove the transparency
<LucyIntheSky> KM0201, probably because ubuntu changed my settings when it upgraded although it was told 'no'
<KM0201> probably, so just modify them back.. :)
<LucyIntheSky> well I figured it out but were you planning on telling me how or were you going to watch me suffer ;\
<Josesordo> hi all :)
<KM0201> o/ Josesordo
<Josesordo> http://bit.ly/lYCjkO my desktop atm.. with XFCE 4.8 in Xubuntu 11.04
<Josesordo> but, I wish to run compiz on it.. but ppl said compiz + XFCE = bad idea
<smoothtaste> i don't see why it would = bad idea
<Josesordo> well, they said is unstable..
<smoothtaste> I've never done it with xubuntu, but i do it on my sabayon machine all the time
<Josesordo> maybe, I should try...but I wont know how to recover or fix it if my xubuntu get broken
<Josesordo> sabayon?.. o_O
<smoothtaste> always keep another WM available to log into if it fails
<smoothtaste> such as LXDE
<smoothtaste> if it does, uninstall Compiz
<G-Kar> does 11.04 support the 486 chipset i.e. k6-2?  10.10 does not and 10.04 is not 100% on a k6-2 cpu
<Josesordo> mm.. I installed cairo dock..its cool atm.. but I tried to remove the panel 1 by default in xubuntu in the bottom..and I cant.. =(
<smoothtaste> move a panel to the top
<smoothtaste> or
<smoothtaste> Right click on the panel, go to panel properties - then delete.
<G-Kar> has any1 had problems doing a clean install on a rig w/1.3G celeron CPU?   I had to twice do a broekn pkg repair in order to get updates
<Josesordo> smoothtaste, I tried that.. you cant remove a panel... when one left.. I want zero panel.. to set a cairo dock one.. haha
<smoothtaste> delete all items
<smoothtaste> make it transparent
<smoothtaste> problem solved
<smoothtaste> move it to the top as well to avoid issues
<Josesordo> haha.. nice logic you have.. thanks =)
<Josesordo> but, you see you cant really delete the panel.. hehe
<smoothtaste> then stop using xfce
<smoothtaste> no panel at all
<smoothtaste> Openbox
<smoothtaste> I use it on my primary machine
<Josesordo> Openbox?
<Josesordo> well, Im a noob in this linux world..I just have experience with ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu and debian.. xD
<smoothtaste> My primary machine is archbang
<smoothtaste> My two toys are sabayon and xubuntu - xubuntu is a great xfce distro
<Raggs> Josesordo, Debian is great
<smoothtaste> +1
<Raggs> of the buntu's xubuntu is the best
<Josesordo> a noob question.. what is the command to lock screen on Xubuntu?..
<Raggs> xscreensaver-lock i think
<smoothtaste> if you kept a panel
<smoothtaste> you can click on your username and select lock as well. i think you can incorporate this feature into docks (cairo, docky, etc.) as well
<Josesordo> well, in cairo dock..macOS theme..there is a button for that..but dont works..cuz dont have the command lol
<smoothtaste> ah! gotcha
<Josesordo> well, and the command to switch user?.. not log-out..to go to login screen..you know
<Raggs> xscreensaver-command -lock
<Josesordo> thanks a lot!
<Josesordo> Raggs
<Josesordo> and the command to open Trash folder?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> do  u guys have an updated benchmark for xubuntu 11.04 vs. ubuntu and lubuntu?
<zenrox> no
<zenrox> ask in #ubuntuforums
<zenrox> gore go to the wiki or do one your self
<raevol> hey guys, just upgraded to 11.04, and the installer didn't let me type in /mnt/vault for my sdb1 partition
<raevol> it's "not being used" right now, how would i set it up to automount to where i want it?
<Unit193> Would you be looking for !fstab? (System boot mount)
<raevol> is that what's used in 11.04?
<raevol> i'm kind of nubby at this, but i know hardware managing stuff gets changed every once in a while
<Unit193> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<raevol> ok added a line to fstab by uuid, do i need to mkdir /mnt/vault, or will it do that?
<raevol> nevermind, i see i need to make it
<raevol> cool thanks so much Unit193 :)
<Unit193> raevol: Sorry, my ssh got disconnected...
<Unit193> Congrats!
<raevol> :P
<raevol> now to get dual screen working again.... ugh
<quack> hello. can anyone here help me regarding removing items from the xfce settings menu?
<Sysi> why would you do that?
<quack> because I removed emerald and its entry wasn't removed :\
<quack> oh wait...emerald is still here. hm..weird
<quack> I removed the package in synaptic but i guess it wasn't uninstalled
<raevol> is there a way in natty to configure dual screen support that isn't harder than finding Bin Laden, or am i going to have to learn how to write an xorg.conf again?
<quack> i don't know much, but have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<raevol> i'll have to do this tomorrow
<jgould> How do you install a kernel on the disk that is not your boot disk?
<Sysi> that doesn't actually make sense, what are you trying to do?
<jgould> I have a busted kernel on my linux install.  (there is a bug that affects the i915 chipset.) this one may fix the problem, but I can't boot the machine into the install on the hard drive. I'm using a liveCD to try to get this to work...
<well_laid_lawn> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<jgould> I fail to understand how this will help me install a new kernel that is packaged in a .deb file...
<well_laid_lawn> from the liv cd you chroot into the broken system and work in it like you booted into
<well_laid_lawn> s/liv/live/
<tomekh> hi. anyone here also have problem with thunar starting (first run) for about 10 seconds??
<tomekh> can't solve this problem with google.
<tomekh> (xubuntu 11.04)
<TheSheep> tomekh: nope, you might try stracing it to see what takes so long
<tomekh> TheSheep: good idea.
<tomekh> it seems that i am missing some files
<tomekh> http://pastebin.com/nQwbjs9f
<tomekh> it is hard to go through this, a lot of informations
<tomekh> poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN}], 1, 25000   <- it stops here for about 8 seconds
<tomekh> then:
<tomekh> recvmsg(6, {msg_name(0)=NULL, msg_iov(1)=[{"l\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0&\0\0\0\6\1s \0\5\0\0\0:1.54\0\0\0"..., 2048}], msg_controllen=0, msg_flags=MSG_CMSG_CLOEXEC} , MSG_CMSG_CLOEXEC) = 56
<TheSheep> look for an open that returned 6
<TheSheep> before it
<TheSheep> you are not missing files, it's trying different locations
<tomekh> open("/usr/share/themes/greybird/gtk-2.0/gtkrc", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 6
<tomekh> there are a lot of it
<tomekh> wrong. that is the only one line i have found for open that returned 6
<tomekh> but, i don't see how this would cause a problem?
<tomekh> recvmsg(6, 0xbff07268, MSG_CMSG_CLOEXEC) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tomekh> i have just hit ctrl+c in place where it hangs http://pastebin.com/uvcrAfqT
<tomekh> after that:
<tomekh> http://pastebin.com/YB984wrL
<tomekh> and thunar starts.
<zenrox> i have no idea
<zenrox> eagain sound like its looken for a sound app??
<tomekh> damn.
<tomekh> gvfs? smbnetfs? dbus?
<tomekh> zenrox: from which line of strace you guess that's thunar looking for a sound app?
<zenrox> the one you post in here
<zenrox> <tomekh> recvmsg(6, 0xbff07268, MSG_CMSG_CLOEXEC) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable) <-- that one
<zenrox> eagain sounds like a sound app
<zenrox> but i ant shure
<tomekh> hmm. that's clean installation of 11.04, don't know what can be wrong.
<TheSheep> EAGAIN is a constant for error reading from a file/pipe in half-blocking mode
<TheSheep> it means "nothing to read and timed out"
<TheSheep> it's normal
<zenrox> hmmm i just lernt something
<zenrox> wasnt shure
<TheSheep> http://www.wlug.org.nz/EAGAIN
<TheSheep> zenrox: the word is 'sure' :)
<tomekh> the problem of long startup occurs only at _first_ start of thunar
<zenrox> TheSheep,  i know i dont correct my spelling
<zenrox> hehe
<Sysi> tomekh: "feature" afaik everybody has it
<tomekh> Sysi: 8 second start?
<Sysi> varies, but still
<Sysi> one xubuntu dev straced it to network-think in sidebar, it makes thunar to load all gvfs-stuff on first start
<TheSheep> ugh
<TheSheep> connect(6, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path=@"/tmp/dbus-Vu5QIkm5um"}, 23) = 0
<TheSheep> this is the socket that it waits for
<TheSheep> so it's communicating with something through dbus and that something is slow to reply
<tomekh> huh
<falcon316> Hello, Anyone ther ?
<drc> nope, nap time....
<Souperman> nope
<falcon316> Sorry to disturb you guys.
 * drc yawns and reaches for his cuppa
 * Souperman is getting ready to go to work
<falcon316> Guys i have a problem.
<falcon316> Need your help
<drc> If you'd ask the question, you might get an answer
<falcon316> @drc: how do i enable the desktop effects in xubuntu. i am a newbie to xubuntu. i was using ubuntu b4.
<Souperman> first check that you have the correct drivers installed >sudo jockey-gtk
<Souperman> and check your video drivers are updated
<drc> falcon316: You mean compiz? or the internal to xfce desktop effects?
<Sysi> xfce doesn't have effects like wobbly windows, you can get some transparencies from window manager tweaks
<Sysi> Souperman: xfce compositing works even with vesa
<Souperman> yes, but if he wants the compiz stuff he needs more powah
<Sysi> he's not yet even installing it :P
<Sysi> did somebosy test that window-decorator-plugin with compiz?
<Souperman> yeah, but if he where he would need to have updated drivers, it never harms
<Souperman> nope
<falcon316> i'm looking for some aero effects when i maxmize and minimize windows which i used to get in ubuntu
<Souperman> yep you see, he wants compiz
<Sysi> Souperman: propietary drivers can cause problems too
<Sysi> i wouldn't nstall compiz for that.. but of course it's possible
<falcon316> i don've any propreitry drivers installed. i'm using intel 945G motherboard
<Sysi> but he will want window borders, does gtk-window-decorator work?
<falcon316> which has some inbuit graphics
<falcon316> gotta check that
<falcon316> should i type that in the terminal
<Sysi> that was question for somebody using compiz
<falcon316> i know my questions would seem to you so stupid. pls guide me as i'm a newbie
<new_archer> Hi, is there a way to keep stuff like screenlets above the video window in fullscreen mode?
<falcon316> i have installed compiz-core and compizconfig settings manager. Animations is checked. it's not working though. what should i do ?
<Souperman> falcon316, run xfce4-settings-manager
<Sysi> install all compiz-plugin you can find, open ccsm ready and alt+F2 "compiz --replace"
<Sysi> and then try to find out how you can get window borders
<Souperman> go to the windows effects configuration or something like that, and check that in the last tab >composition is enabled
<Sysi> Souperman: xfwm settings don't matter if he wants compiz
<falcon316> @sysi : you made my day :) it's working ty so much :)
<Sysi> just works? nice.. i think you're first, 11.04?
<falcon316> yes. using xubuntu 11.04
<Souperman> ok
<Souperman> im gonna go now gonna let Sysi do his work
<falcon316> But the window border has changed
<falcon316> by the way what is ccsm ???
<Sysi> compizconfig-settings-manager
<falcon316> oh k
<new_archer> Hi, is there a way to keep stuff like screenlets above the video window in fullscreen mode?
<falcon316> ty sysi :) i'm leaving now :) ty for your help :)
<Sysi> falcon316: you maybe should run rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions and then save session on logout
<Sysi> new_archer: i think not, but i'm not totally sure
<falcon316> how do i save the session ?
<new_archer> Sysi: I searching this for a long time now.
<falcon316> @sysi how do i save the session ?
<Sysi> falcon316: there's tab in logout window, checked by default
<Sysi> *tap
<Sysi> (please don't use @ in front of nicks in irc)
<falcon316> okay :)
<falcon316> one last question. How do i fall back to the prev settings ?
<Sysi> falcon316: all settings or just effects?
 * likemindead is glad to be back on Xubuntu. ^__^
<falcon316> Sysi: yes
<falcon316> Sysi: Jus effects
<Sysi> xfwm4 --replace
<falcon316> Sysi: ty
<falcon316> Sysi: would you come here everyday.
<Sysi> basically i'm here 24/7 but not always present, bit somebody is about always
<falcon316> Sysi: cause i may need your help
<falcon316> Sysi: okay ty :)
<drc> new_archer: Do you mean keeping the top panel showing when you "full screen" a video player?
<b26> hi guys.. having a bit of a prob with 11.04 & xubuntu
<b26> i have my laptop as my primary and a 22" monitor plugged in on my vga out port
<Sysi> and?
<kurtul> b26: what's the problem?
<b26> the 22" monitor is mirroring my desktop instead of being extended
<b26> how can i correct this?
<drc> correct what, you haven't said what the <problem> is?
<b26> the monitors are mirrored & not extended
<b26> meaning both of my monitors are showing the same exact stuff
<nikop> Hi! Can someone help me? I updated to Xubuntu 11.04 and now my multiboot-menu is gone! I cannot log to my Windows anymore! :(
<nikop> Before i got to the multiboot menu just by holding down SHIFT of startup, now that doest work!
<likemindead> nikop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<nikop> likemindead, thank you, ill check that!
<likemindead> You have Intel, NVIDIA, ATI, or ____ ? b26
<Sysi> use nvidia's or ati's tool or arandr
<b26> intel
<b26> on board laptop vid card
<b26> worked with regular gnome
<b26> i just did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and let it run, logged in under the Xubuntu Session option and here i am :)
<likemindead> This helped me once. >> http://www.bio.brandeis.edu/~shaikh/linux/randr.htm
<b26> i'm installing arandr now to hopefully use the gui form
<b26> i just don't get why there's no option to enable/disable mirroring
<Sysi> what xubuntu version?
<b26> umm
<b26> how can i check? (this is my first time w/ xubuntu) saw some recommendations so i figured id give it a try
<nikop> likemindead, I didnt find a solution from the link you gave.
<Sysi> nikop: you upgraded with update manager?
<Sysi> b26: lsb_release in terminal should work
<b26> i just did sudo apt-get update, upgrade then install xubuntu-desktop
<b26> nikop: for the duals, i installed ARandR
<b26> and did it that way
<b26> granted.. i don't know if it'll save it after a reboot
<b26> the ARandR worked well
<b26> im at least not mirroring now
<hotquac> anybody use compiz with natty xfce?
<likemindead> Nope. I use Xubuntu to stay away from things like Compiz!
<hotquac> haha I hear you
<tomekh> as likemindead, same here.
<charlie-tca> However, yes, there are those who do insist on compiz with Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> We just can't normally fix things that break for them.
<hotquac> I like KDE, but it doesn't like to idle (memory leaks....)
<hotquac> xfce is great for stability reasons
<ryan-c> My global keyboard shortcuts don't seem to be working in natty - any ideas?
<Unit193> ryan-c: Did you check to see if they are still there?
<b26> how can i get the system menu similar to that in gnome?
<b26> ie: i need the Connect to..
<b26> to access a windows share
<ryan-c> Unit193: yes, they're still there
<ryan-c> and even stuff like alt-f2 isn't working
<charlie-tca> do you have strange windows colors too or missing title bar?
<ryan-c> I don't think so
<b26> hmm, don't have the Places Menu in the top xfce toolbar.. any idea how to get that?
<charlie-tca> b26: 11.04 no longer uses Places
<b26> what da heck
<b26> :/
<b26> how do i access that shit then :/
<charlie-tca> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<b26> that stuff then
<charlie-tca> In the bottom panel is a launcher that looks like a folder, it opens the file manager
 * ryan-c finds the idea of irc being family friendly and professional to be hilarious
<b26> agreed ryan-c
<b26> bottom panel?
<b26> i have 1 panel at the top
<charlie-tca> cursor down towards the screen bottom edge
<b26> negative
<charlie-tca> it is a hidden panel that will pop up
<b26> my docky pops up, but that's it
<charlie-tca> then I have no answer, since no docky was installed by default.
<charlie-tca> Maybe run     thunar     in a terminal to open it
<b26> i put it on there but there never was a bottom panel
<b26> can thunar access windows shares?
<charlie-tca> As far as I know, yes
<charlie-tca> as long as you are using Xubuntu 11.04, and have not removed the associated apps for it
<b26> its a fresh install
<b26> of xubuntu-desktop
<b26> found it
<b26> had to do smb://<file_server>/share
<Kothe> hello
<Kothe> just wondering if someone else has a problem with the "Weather Update" in the panel
<charlie-tca> works here
<charlie-tca> xubuntu 10.04 and 11.04
<Kothe> good to know. ill figure out where is the problem. thanks.
<arkani> Helo, any way I can make my email client stay in Indicator plugin ?
<arkani> Helo, any way I can make my email client stay in Indicator plugin ?
<Unit193> arkani: You only need to ask once. You also might want to say what client
<arkani> xubuntu 11.04
<arkani> email client evolution
<arkani> thunderbird would be fine too
<hotquac> evolution sucks
<arkani> is thunderbird better or you could sudgest somethin better?
<charlie-tca> and is there an icon when it is running?
<arkani> no. no email client add icon to indicator plugin when running
<hotquac> webmail :)
<arkani> webmail... :D no thanks
<Sysi> only email-client i've ever used was mutt in school's (irc-)shell
<charlie-tca> Isn t there a preference in evolution to always show icon in system tray or notification area or something?
<arkani> only email client I like is TheBat
 * charlie-tca uses claws-mail, and turns that off
<zenrox> i dont use a email client i just use gmail
<arkani> I liek to get informed when I get new email. with webmail I would check it once a month
<kuakkganni> arkani: Mail Watcher (in panel's Add New Items)...
<arkani> ok. just configured that. hopefully it will work.
<arkani> more questions any way to make sound, connection, sesion meniu plugins transparent?
<arkani> problem. removed and added indicator plugin. now it has "shutdown" and "file" buttons (wasn't there before) any way to remove?
<Besogon> Does xubuntu have menu-editor and something for looking samba shared resources?
<Sysi> alacarte works, gigolo
<Besogon> Sysi, What version of xfce do you use?
<charlie-tca> Besogon: anything older than 11.04 does not have a menu editor
<arkani> where is 11.04 menu editor? might be usefull
<Besogon> %dl_(0sc
<Besogon> according to xfce.org they have released 4.8 but ubuntu 10.04 has 4.6 version only
<charlie-tca> correct
<charlie-tca> and 10.04 does not have a menu editor
<charlie-tca> arkani: install and use "alacarte"
<arkani> alacarte come with a lot of gnome stuff... woun't it slow down system?
<charlie-tca> I don't think it will slow it down much
<arkani> seems like I just ruined menu ...
<arkani> So anyone has any ideas how to edit indicator plugin?
<NRWlion> hey folks who could help me? have an usb flash with xubuntu 11.04 starting device booted up saying "error no configuration file found". what can i do?
<TheRedOctober> Hi fellow geeks.  How I multihead extended desktop with xubuntu 11.04?
<Sysi> with ati or nvidia tool, or arandr
<Unit193> NRWlion: It doesn't happen to say what file?
<Unit193> Does it even get to the "Start without Installing"?
<NRWlion> Unit193: negative goes straight to "error no config file found"
<Unit193> Did the disc burn correctly? What speed did you use?
<arkani> oh nice... now skype shows black boxes... time to downgrade to ubuntu 10.04. thanks for help everyone
<NRWlion> Unit193: its a usb flash installation i made with unet
<Kothe> unet with your iso or you made it download?
<NRWlion> kothe made it download a fresh xubuntu
<TheRedOctober> Sysi: merci!
<Kothe> file system of usb flash disk?
<NRWlion> FAT32
<NRWlion> like recommended at unet
<Kothe> good
<Kothe> hmmm
<Kothe> i had some problems with unet but not with config
<Kothe> mostly boot
<NRWlion> seems like i am staying in Kubuntu 8.04
<Kothe> have you tried to download the iso
<Kothe> and make unet read that and not download the xubuntu by itself?
<Kothe> like i did?
<Kothe> most of the times if the one iso doesnt work the other one does. i really dont understand why
<Kothe> maybe hash errors or something
<Unit193> You could try to PXE it
<NRWlion> i am not doing anything more today as i am tired
<gordimer> n00b question: Why doesn't Gigolo's "Open in file manager" button get my samba share to display in Thunar. No support for that i Thunar?
<gordimer> (running 10.04.2, btw)
<gordimer> support chan asleep? Oh well - bedtime - will figure it out tomorrow...
<gordimer> bye all
<tomekh> he had expected answer within 2 minutes
<Kothe> and he decided that we all are asleep
<Unit193> We need the topic to say "Sit and wait a little after you ask a question"
<Sysi> people don't look at the topic
<jgould> I'm having nothing but problems and I don't just run off after asking a question...
<b26> is there a way to set when you double click on a title bar it toggles maximize / restore?
<b26> right now it only seems to maximize
<Soupermanito> yes
<Unit193> b26: Grab and pull down is how you currently do it
<Soupermanito> oh thats because the "not maximized" window is as big as the "maximized" window
<b26> for example with this konversation window
<b26> i double clicked and its maximized
<b26> can't double click in the center to reduce it back
<b26> Unit193: i see what you mean
<b26> no way to set the clicks?
<Unit193> Settings Manager > Window Manager > Advanced
<b26> only option is to maximize
<b26> not toggle
<Unit193> I noticed too, I was just pointing at what I was looking at (maybe there is another way)
<point> muy buenas tardes a todos
<Sysi> b26, Unit193: works for me
<point> tengo una inquietud y quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar con eya
<mikeea> umgaa
<Sysi> point: pleaste write in english or ask your local ubuntu channel
<Sysi> *please
<Unit193> b26: Works here too (you may have to click 3 times fast)
<Unit193> Didn't seem to work the first few times
<point> thanks I'll find which is the Spanish-language channel xubuntu
<Unit193> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kuakkganni> b26: Check your double click timing in Settings Manager> Mouse>Behavior
<point> de nuevo gracias
<Sysi> i have custom shortcut for maximize/minimize, i think it by default is alt F10
<Unit193> It is
<point> !ask | Sysi
<ubottu> Sysi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sysi> point: ahem sorry. That was just advise for others, it came to my mind a bit late
<gentoo_drummer> anyone here?
<MK``> o/
<gentoo_drummer> is anyone using 11.04?
<MK``> not me sorry
<gentoo_drummer> just got into xfce4.8 and i don't seem to get the notification area working for some odd reason..
<gentoo_drummer> eg.. xchat wont get minimized
<gentoo_drummer> any idea?
<MK``> Someone else has a similar issue. Is the notification area greyed out in the add to panel menu>
#xubuntu 2011-05-05
<gentoo_drummer> exactly
<gentoo_drummer> so this is an official bug?
<MK``> I can't go that far, but, try to add the indicator applet. As for xchat, I think that was a separate but possibly related issue in a coding change
<MK``> Seems I had to leave before they figured out the xchat issue, ask KM0201 if/when he returns :)
<drc> Xchat appears for me in the Notification Area, and <will> minimize when clicked.
<gentoo_drummer> i just checkd the show frame and now works...
<drc> gentoo_drummer: 32 or 64 bit?
<gentoo_drummer> 32
<drc> my "show frame" is off/unchecked and the minimize still works...I was just wondering if it was a 32 vs 64 bit thing.
<MK``> it rarely is
<drc> I use 64 bit, forgot to add
<gentoo_drummer> no idea..
<Soupermanito> i think is a 11.04 thing, whit the whole drivers issue it seems to be having
<drc> MK``: I know, but sometimes it is :)
<gentoo_drummer> damn.. im in love with xfce..
<Soupermanito> :D
<Soupermanito> welcome to the team
<drc> gentoo_drummer: be careful, she's a jealous mistress
<drc> Don't let her catch you dual booting :(
<Soupermanito> :(
<Soupermanito> i wonder, is there a way to get that images open whit a wine emulated program, i simply cant stand ristretto, sorry, and i really like irfanview, so i can run irfan pretty well whit wine, but then i dont know how to bind images to be open whit irfan from thunar
<drc> Soupermanito: Not sure about with WINE/irfanview, but there are several graphic viewer apps in the software center, and you can bind to them.
<drc> Check SC>Graphics>Viewers
<Soupermanito> i know, but none of them are good, the only one that is kinda good is the simple view command that uses teh imagemagick engine, but it has a really ugly gui
<Soupermanito> if imagemagick had a gtk gui then i would choose that, but it doesnt so i dont
<MK``> you can try Eye of GNOME, or Gwenview, the KDE one :P
<Soupermanito> you see, i like irfan for 3 reason, 1 you can view images on almost all formats there are out there, 2 you can easily edit, crop/rezise/change color depth/change image quality/save on another format, and 3 you can do all this on batch
<MK``> yeah, I have been considering stuff like paint.net and notepad++ via wine
<MK``> on windows I always use irfanview for batch
<Soupermanito> yes, and ristretto is such a failure on all those aspects, you cant even rotate images, you cant change the format, you cant even make it start on 100% if the image is too big it will rezise it, it wont remember the last position you use for the window, etc, etc
<Soupermanito> so then i tried binding the "open whit" option to  >wine '/home/me/.wine/drive_c/Program files/Irfanview/i_view32.exe'
<Soupermanito> but it only open a new instance of irfan
<drc> Soupermanito: Try adding that command to the image (type) in the Open With> Use a Custom Command.
<drc> Never Mind..I was fooled by "open whit" :)
<drc> Dinner time
<Soupermanito_> oh that was fun
<ryan-c> my global shortcut keys don't work in xfce after upgrading to 11.04 from 9.10 (clean install, kept /home)
<Soupermanito> rebind them
<ryan-c> That doesn't seem to help.
<ryan-c> neither does reset to defaults
<Soupermanito> mmm weird
<ryan-c> I *can* set shortcuts
<ryan-c> no ideas? :-(
<Soupermanito> ryan-c: im not sure if this will help you, or if its safe to do, but gksudo xfce4-settings-manager             and try again
<ryan-c> nope
<ryan-c> there are several people posting about this online
<ryan-c> no solutions listed
<Unit193> Rename your .config dir
 * ryan-c cringes
<Unit193> ryan-c: You should be able to put it back if it doesn't work
<ryan-c> brb
<ryan-c> Unit193: moving the keyboard shortcuts xml file and restarting xfce works
<Unit193> ryan-c: Glad that helped. You moved everything else back?
<ryan-c> no
<ryan-c> i only moved that file
<iggyology> I just started using xubuntu.  I tried putting Firefox in the launch bar thing and now it only works through the terminal...
<iggyology> Can anyone help me get the icon to open the firefox program without using the terminal?
<bklive> iggyology, the icon will have a "open in terminal" checkbox
<IdleOne> so what you want to do is uncheck that box
<iggyology> sorry, i went to ubuntu... i have to check the terminal block to get firefox to even open at all
<iggyology> I did an update, do you think the updates messed something up? I know that Unity is buggy and I saw that it was one of the updates.
<iggyology> I put a Thunderbird icon in the launch bar and it's doing the same thing... only opens with a terminal window! What the heck is going on?
<Josesordo> hello all
<Unit193> I don't think you are adding them correctly
<Unit193> Adding a launcher?
<iggyology> Yes I added a launcher
<iggyology> I don't think I added them correctly either
<iggyology> I just deleted them... I'll have to use the applications menu
<iggyology> I wanted it to be like the windows quicklaunch bar
<iggyology> oh great, now the applications menu icon isn't working either!
<Unit193> Firefox?
<iggyology> firefox and thunderbird both are dead
<iggyology> I had the same problem with ubuntu and Unity with the globalthing
<iggyology> how can I roll back an update! I think that's what fudged me
<Unit193> You would have to find what you updated and remove it? (cat /var/log/dpkg.log)
<iggyology> oh great, there isn't an easier way?
<iggyology> So what do i do with all that command line crap?
<Unit193> You might be better off if someone else helps...
<iggyology> ok, thanks for being honest
<bklive> iggyology, okay apparently you're having a problem opening firefox yes?
<bklive> but when you run it from the terminal it DOES open?
<Unit193> Sound like .desktop file is messed up?
<bklive> that, or you could have set up your link incorrectly. the "command" should be "firefox". yes?
<iggyology> it does open from the terminal, the command isn't just "firefox"
<bklive> if you put firefox in the command field of the link you put that will work
<iggyology> ughhh.. .this linux stuff is too damn much... takes too damn much time to screw with
<iggyology> no it didn't work
<iggyology> it's the damn unity update
<Unit193> How did you get Unity in Xubuntu?
<iggyology> damn piece of crap that ubuntu put out as refined when it should have been called beta imo
<iggyology> I was retarted and let it update
 * Unit193 still hasn't touched it
<iggyology> as soon as the update was done my system was fu**ed
<iggyology> I don't want to have to go to college for this crap...
<iggyology> I just want to escape windows
 * kuakkganni thinks if this is confusing iggyology, he doesn't want to see him take calculus, differential equations or molecular biology
<Unit193> **might not be the best idea!! sudo apt-get purge unity
<iggyology> I'm taking calculus
<iggyology> I have a great life... that's why I don't have time for this sh**
<Liv-> whoa... I was gonna ask opinions about the new version hehe
<Liv-> is it that bad?
<iggyology> run away liv
<kuakkganni> How did  you get Unity in an Xubuntu upgrade?
<iggyology> yes
<Unit193> Unity is halfbaked(?)
<iggyology> I have no freakin clue why Unity popped up in an xubuntu upgrade
<iggyology> that's the mystery here to me too
<Unit193> Liv-: Xubuntu 11.04 seems nice to me
<iggyology> All I know is that the 2 programs I use the most are now doa
<iggyology> thanks to some teams bright idea to put out a the global#$@ thing
<Liv-> I've been watching some videos and it looks good
<iggyology> it's the way the global$#@# thing works
<iggyology> I've had 4 very experience people tell me to avoid it like the plague
<Liv-> you're really mad :/
<kuakkganni> iggyology: What <are> you talking about?
<iggyology> Now I have the plague
<kuakkganni> Bring out your dead
<iggyology> I'm talking about some new thing that canonical released with their new natty desktop
<Unit193> kuakkganni: I'm not dead yet! I feel like going for a walk!
<iggyology> it's buggy and they know it
<iggyology> I feel haaapppyyyyyy
<iggyology> not
<kuakkganni> iggyology: there is <no> unity in Xubuntu, do you have both ubuntu and xubuntu installed?
<iggyology> Nope, I installed xubuntu on a flash drive with a usb installer that was linked from the ubuntu website
<iggyology> everything was great until I touched it
<iggyology> it shits on noobs
<kuakkganni> iggyology: language!
<iggyology> sorry
<iggyology> I'm just mad because I've been messing with this stuff all day...
<iggyology> alllllllllll daaayyyyyyyy
<kuakkganni> iggyology: Settle down and treat his like a problem to be solved.  What was your starting state, what did you do and what was the result?
<iggyology> I started by pulling Firefox and Thunderbird out of the applications menu and putting them on the desktop
<iggyology> that was fine
<iggyology> then I tried putting them in the launch bar
<iggyology> sure they went... visually, but not in actuality
<iggyology> as soon as I canned the desktop icons...
<iggyology> oh ... sorry... no more ability to use those 2 programs... too bad!
<kuakkganni> What version of Xubuntu are you using?
<iggyology> Windows quicklaunch doesn't give me these problems. And if the icon is broken I know where to go in the progams folder to point the shortcut in the right direction
<iggyology> I'm using the latest xubuntu
<kuakkganni> And what is the latest?
<iggyology> oh heck.. where do I find that?
<iggyology> 11.4 maybe, I don't know
<iggyology> I got it off the website today
<Unit193> lsb_release -a
<iggyology> and honestly if Linux never goes mainstream, this is why... people don't have time for this crap
<iggyology> ignore my emotions.. and realize that it's true
<kuakkganni> then go back to windows
<iggyology> no kidding
<iggyology> I'm going to have to
<iggyology> but it's sad because the concept of Linux is right
<iggyology> it's just the practise that is flawed
<Unit193> I didn't have issues like you did... I don't know
<kuakkganni> you still haven't told us whay version....
<iggyology> there's like a friggin million Linux things... ubuntu xubuntu fedora....
<iggyology> I don't know where to see my version......
<kuakkganni> iggyology: If you want to rant, go some where else to do it, if you want help answer our questions
<kuakkganni> As was said earlier   lsb_release -a in a terminal
<iggyology> I'm just mad because it's like the blind leading the blind all damn day
<iggyology> sorry
<iggyology> I think I'm going to have to find a Linux group that I can physically meet with
<iggyology> if I'm going to even do this
<kuakkganni> OK, if you don't have time to help us help you, neither do I. Enjoy your rants.
<iggyology> Look. If I say something that makes sense, and you call it a rant, and your life sucks because you live under a rock... I don't want to hear you cry
<Unit193> iggyology: At first it would be best to dual boot
<Unit193> ...or not...
 * kuakkganni would actually like to be a fly on the wall <if> he ever actually went to a linux group meeting
<kuakkganni> he == iggyology
<Souperman> oh but some lugs are fun
<kuakkganni> Of course, but with that attitude, in person, they'd probably eat him alive :)
<kuakkganni> Speaking of eating....
<Josesordo> I installed compiz in xubuntu 11.04.. but seems like dont work =(
<Souperman> so in a string when i want that something takes a variable, it being the filepath to a file, witch is that variable? $a?
<Souperman> Josesordo, do you have updated video drivers? do you have composition enabled? do you installed ccsm?
<Unit193> Isn't $f (or %f)? (f = file)
<Souperman> checking
<xubuntu030-Chris> Hi!
<Unit193> Howdy xubuntu030-Chris
<Souperman> none of those both work :(
<Unit193> Hello jgould
<Souperman> i want to gave it as a variable on the open with string, it being like >wine '/path/to/exe.exe' %?
<xubuntu030-Chris> installing xubuntu.. deleted Win7 (15G hog!) Ubuntu - 2G
<Souperman> :D
<xubuntu030-Chris> browsing the web while installing... kooky :)
<Unit193> xubuntu030-Chris: Are you sure you didn't want to dual boot at first?
<xubuntu030-Chris> No room to.
<xubuntu030-Chris> 15G netbook flash drive...
<Unit193> Welcome to Xubuntu!
<xubuntu030-Chris> Thanks!
<Souperman> :D
<Souperman> congrats
<xubuntu030-Chris> Will the window manage be the dark theme I saw in screenshots or is that an option?
<Josesordo> Souperman, mm.. I updated video drivers.. and this what I did atm --> http://bit.ly/mnk2Hm
<Unit193> xubuntu030-Chris: You can also have in #xubuntu-offtopic if you would like
<Unit193> xubuntu030-Chris: You should have that option
<xubuntu030-Chris> Sorry this was the default channel the installer dropped me into.
<Unit193> xubuntu030-Chris: Don't be sorry, just saying you can also go there if you wish
<xubuntu030-Chris> Ah, thanks again.
<shergill_> <<-- linux noob :hey guys
<shergill_> how u doin
<Unit193> Howdy shergill_
<shergill_> just installed xubuntu..10.4
<shergill_> i need some help..
<shergill_> cant see my other drives..
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shergill_> i can only see my system drive..in windows i had c d e f..xubuntu is installed on f..and i can only see f here..
<shergill_> what to do?
<Unit193> I think Gigolo might have them Menu > System > Gigolo
<Unit193> Or in terminal: sudo fdisk -l
<shergill_> u rock man..i found it in gigolo
<Souperman> Josesordo, you enabled the composition from the xfce4-settings-manager?
<shergill_> funny name gigolo..
<shergill_> hahahaha
<Unit193> shergill_: Glad I'm of some use!
<shergill_> can i somehow put in on desktop?
<Josesordo> Souperman, well, how I do that?.. and no, I did not
<Souperman> go to configuration and choose configuration manager, or simply run >xfce4-settings-manager on a console
<Souperman> then on windows manager settings go to the last tab thats >compositor and enable it
<shergill_> @unit193 thanks mate how can i mount these drives which i found in gigolo?
<Unit193> shergill_: You can't double click them?
<shergill_> i can but i had like them in "places " or my desktop..i dont feel like starting gigolo everytime..is it possible?
<Unit193> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Unit193> I think that might do it...
<Unit193> They mount at ~/.gvfs/
<shergill_> ok thanks lemme take a look at it..
<Josesordo> Souperman, Windows manager tweaks --> Compositor is enable.. I need to disable to compiz can work?
<Souperman> no
<Souperman> you need it enabled
<Souperman> if it is then you have compiz, now whit ccsm you can enable more fancy stuff
<Josesordo> Soupermanito, well I have effects ON .. even the desktop cube..and nothing yet =( ..
<Soupermanito> :(
<Josesordo> Soupermanito, mm.. I got it.. I needed to enable "Indirect Rendering"
<Josesordo> Soupermanito, and Enable "Compiz" in Windows Manager.. but my theme get broken..windows border dissapear.. =(
<Soupermanito> yes, that happened to other people, i can't help you there, there is some solution, other people her knows, they might not be here rigth now
<Soupermanito> here^
<Josesordo> ah ok.. thanks a lot =)
<Soupermanito> not a problem. sorry for not being of more help
<new_kid1> How to get the terminal in Ubuntu Minimal Install ???
<new_kid1> Is there a separate channel for Ubuntu Minimal insatall ??
<Unit193> You can ask in #ubuntu
<new_kid1> Unit193: Nobody answered
<Unit193> Did you read !mini?
<new_kid1> Unit193: Yes
<new_kid1> Unit193: All I want to do is configure  pppoe
<new_kid1> Unit193:So that I can download the packages for installation
<Unit193> new_kid1: Can't you drop into Aptitude?
<new_kid1> Unit193: All the installtion does is dectecs DHCP settings &  give the package installation window
<new_kid1> Unit193: I need a working DSL connection first
<Unit193> new_kid1: I can't help you there...
<new_kid1> Unit193: Okay
<mikubuntu> anybody know an android help channel name?
<Unit193> mikubuntu: type /msg alis help
<mikubuntu> Unit193, hmmmm
<mikubuntu> Unit193: guess there is none, says returning max of 60 channel names matching android, but there is no return output
<mikubuntu> but, thx anyways
<Unit193> mikubuntu: /msg alis list * -topic *android*help*
<Unit193> mikubuntu: That will give it to you
<mikubuntu> thx Unit193
<Unit193> I'm here to help! (I guess with Andriod too ;) )
<mikubuntu> Unit193: kool, if you can take a question on android -- for awhile now various sharing apps not working on my lg optimus 'm' (for metropcs) -- can't send pix from phone to email or fb or other sites -- neither ymail nor gmail seem to work
<Unit193> You may want to ask in one of the Android help/support channels...
<mikubuntu> k, think i found one at #alldroid
<mikeea> bedtime for me, later all>
<xharx> can i  use ubuntu one under xubuntu?
<ochosi> xharx: afaik yes
<xharx> i installed it and cant start it, do you know how?
<MK``> xharx: you need to select it at the login screen
<MK``> When you enter your username a menu appears at the bottom of the screen to select which desktop to use
<MK``> er
<MK``> Ubuntu one?
<MK``> buh, nevermind, misread
<MK``> haven't had a lot of sleep X)
<MK``> is it not in the menu xharx?
<bazhang_> xharx, try #ubuntuone
<b26> well ARandR didn't save the dual monitor configuration for boot this time around
<b26> got stuck with the dual monitors mirroring instead of being extended.. any ideas?
<Sysi> xrandr script, i think arandr can generate it
<b26> Sysi: how can i do that?
<b26> also, where does it get stored
<Sysi> i don't use arandr, iirc there's some button
<b26> iirc?
<Sysi> if i remember/recall correctly
<b26> i don't have the preferences menu either
<b26> this shit is starting to be really annoying
<Sysi> what do you mean by preferences menu?
<b26> i found: Go to System >> Preferences >> Startup Applications
<b26> and you can put the saved layout to boot up
<b26> except don't have Preferences under system
<Sysi> it shouldn't be under system
<b26> where would it be then?
<Sysi> menu → settings/preferences → sessions and startup → autostart-tab
<b26> negative
<Sysi> maybe menu → settings → settings
<drc> Menu>Settings>Settings Manager>Sessions and Startup
<b26> yeah its under settings manager
<b26> why so many menus
<b26> heh
<b26> jesus
<Sysi> still completely logical
<drc> b26: Menus are what GNOME3/Unity is trying to get away from :)
<b26> yeah i don't like it either
<b26> installed 11.04, tried unity for 5mins and going back to gnome
<drc> Some of us are more comfortable with menus, which is why xfce is getting much more attention these days.
<b26> yeah, i like my menus
<Sysi> i don't like menus, i still use xfce
<Sysi> unity isn't that bad, but kde-netbook is similar and better
<b26> i just don't like the look and the drastic change unity is
<drc> Sysi: I am holding my judgement on GNOME3/Unity for the next release...it's not mature enough yet for a true evaluation, hence my using Xubuntu.
<b26> i feel like im using an ipad
<drc> b26: MarkS will be happy, I've read that that is exactly what they were going for.
<drc> Speaking of releases, why does xfce release in even numbers only (4.4, 4.6, 4.8, 4.10) ?
<nbettenh> Is there a way to enable scrolling in vim?
<nbettenh> I've been reading about a patch that enabled alt window scroll, but it looks like it was removed from the current version of xfce4-terminal due to a glitch in the preferences window
<Sysi> drc: even number versions are stable, others devel versions (i need to ask if they're changing it for 4.10)
<Sysi> b26: but isn't ipad nice to use? :P
<drc> Sysi: According to their roadmap they are, nect spring, with gtk3
 * drc is pretending he's on Win95...reboot :)
<b26> i like the ipad, and its design for the ipad
<b26> i don't like using my computer like an ipad
<drc> Here's a question:  Assume I have Ubuntu 10.10 and Xubuntu 10.10 installed (not dual boot, just install the -desktop of the second distro), I boot into Xubuntu, and upgrade to 11.04.  Does ubuntu get upgraded to 11.04?
<Sysi> of course
<drc> I <thought> so, was just wondering.
<b26> anyone have trouble launching Thunar from Docky?
<xharx> thx
<BigPalabra> hi
<Soupermanito> sup
<likemindead> Possibly the best meteor shower of 2011 tonight! >> http://www.spacedex.com/eta-aquarids/
<likemindead> Derr... sorry, wrong window. :-\
<Dezine> The icons on the bottom launcher used to be centered and now they're not how do I get it back?
<Dezine> nevermind figured it out
<Dezine> Must have told the spacer now to auto expand
<Dezine> not*
<vabigoon> hi is there any good wine howto, for newbie in the web?
<likemindead> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Dezine> vabigoon, you can try the Wine wiki too http://wiki.winehq.org/
<vabigoon> thank you :D I'll try to play Diablo 2 now >:D
<likemindead> Terminal command for checking system temps?
<Sysi> 'sensors'
<Sysi> might require installing and configuring lm-sensors
<likemindead> Thanks!
<Sysi> (install, run sensors-detectct, ansver yes to everything and reboot)
<likemindead> Is acpi helpful?
<Sysi> you might have something under /proc/acpi/ but you want lm-sensors
<likemindead> Roger.
<b26> anyone know how to move Docky from 1 monitor to the next? I tried clicking on it and dragging, but no luck
<b26> nothing is present in the settings about placement besides vertical or horizontal
<[micro]> gonna install it on the netbook, lets see how it works
<Sysi> b26: do you happen to have menu in docky?
<Sysi> b26: i'm wondering if it works with xfce, gnome-docks fail with menu
<Soupermanito> i have a question, you see, when i plug in a pendrive and copy paste files into it, they instantaneously appear as copied, whit no "Copying" window, then i dont know when the copying ended :(
<Sysi> they're copied too fast
<Sysi> you should get window if you copy larger files
<Soupermanito> but they're not copied, if i try to umount the pendrive it says "bussy"
<Sysi> sticks are slow, little buffering time
<Sysi> you don't have flashing light in yours?
<b26> its the docky from https://launchpad.net/docky
<b26> it worked fine yesterday, but since i hooked up my 2nd monitor when i got back into work before booting it ended up over there
<b26> if that's the case, is there a better dock app for use with xubuntu?
<erika_> when I insert an usb stick with an iso9660 filesystem the drive gets opened infinitely often
<erika_> I can only stop the process by pulling out the usb stick
<erika_> and then I have to close 1000 windows
<Soupermanito> :/
<Soupermanito> yeah i just wants a >Copying windows
<b26> gonna give avant a shot
<linux_novice_> Hello, could anybody spare some time to discuss installing Xubuntu on Virtualbox, in a Windows host. I've come across an issue after the installer finishes and Xubuntu tries to restart. The desktop disappears but hangs at what looks like a terminal screen with the following text. http://tinypaste.com/4d70b1
<linux_novice_> Is that normal? Is it OK to hard reset the VM?
<knome> linux_novice_, i'd suggest that first yeah
<b26> you did a shutdown -h
<b26> instead of a shutdown -r now
<linux_novice_> I restarted from the desktop (XFCE), cause it said it needed to restart after installing.
<linux_novice_> I was wondering if doing a reset would harm the installation of if that was OK.
<b26>    -h     Requests  that  the system be either halted or powered off after
<b26>               it has been brought down, with the choice as to which left up to
<b26>               the system.
<b26>        -H     Requests  that  the  system  be halted after it has been brought
<b26>               down.
<b26> that's taken from man shutdown
<b26> 'man shutdown'
<b26> which is the manual regarding the shutdwon command
<linux_novice_> I haven't made myself clear, I restarted from the GUI, cause there was a notification saying that the OS needed to restart to complete the installation. I didn't issue a text/terminal command. The XFCE desktop disappears but the VM doesn't restart, just gets stuck with the message I posted above.
<ryan-c> does mousepad segfault for anyone else on natty?
<knome> b26, please use !pastebin for multiline pastes
<AdmiralVorian> hey everyone, I'm trying to force-install an i386 package on natty 64 bit, i try ignore-depends but I still get a list of dependency issues and "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured "
#xubuntu 2011-05-06
<G-Kar> Is there a way to turn off the screen saver in 11.04? It keeps locking up the computer forcing a hard reboot
<Unit193> G-Kar: Menu > Settings > Settings Manager
<G-Kar> thanxs
<G-Kar> I've another question. Does v11.04 run on a k6-2 (i486) cpu?
<bazhang> G-Kar, doubt any recent distro will
<G-Kar> yea; kinda what I thought. Even 10.04 has some problems with it
<Unit193> LTS might
<autif> I lost my sound, I am not sure why - may be after an upgrade. I executed "bash alsa-info.sh --stdout" as mentioned in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure step 3 (step 1 really). and my versions dont sync - The output I have is - Driver version:     1.0.23, Library version:    1.0.24.1, Utilities version:  1.0.24.2 - So what can I do to get my sound back?
<Josesordo> hi all
<autif> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ac001> does anyone know how to disable clicking on a laptop touchpad?
<ac001> it's driving me nuts and I can't find a setting in the mouse control panel
<knome> ac001, have you tried gsynaptics
<MK``> I disabled it via the gnome mouse settings thing, I don't believe the default xfce mouse settings thing has an option for it heh
<dmesg> Hi there, I just installed xubuntu but I have no idea how to connect my bluetooth mouse to it, any pointers?
<xubuntu502> hi, im just installing the 11.04 Xubuntu and i must say i dont realy like the combined news section in the taskbar. but if i remove it, are there still the volume contro and network manager tools as fallback?
<FreeHCK> hi, people!
<FreeHCK> can somebody help me?
<FreeHCK> i have a problem with system tray on xfce4-panel - it's very small...
<FreeHCK> now i have 8 elements there, and ninth element is not visible.
<FreeHCK> as a variant, i can make to be smaller icons in tray, but i want tray to be larger...
<FreeHCK> hm... sorry, it was bug. now im seeing all 9 elements.
<LetsGo67> Hello room!  i used to be a fan of Xubuntu, but then it became bloated.  Why?
<gnarlygroundhog> Hi. What is the space requirement for Xubuntu Natty Narwhal?
<zenrox> pretty much the same as ubuntu
<gnarlygroundhog> Hm. Ok. I had noticed on Xubuntu's get page it listed this: "To install Xubuntu, you need 2.0 GB of free space on your hard disk."
<gnarlygroundhog> Ubuntu Natty requires 4.4GB so it confused me..
<drc> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<zenrox> ya xubuntu uses a lot from natty as the under the hood stuff
<Sysi> gnarlygroundhog: how much do you got?
<gnarlygroundhog> Only 3.8GB. Having to use USB drives until my hard drive arrives.
<ryan-c> okay
<ryan-c> my xfce keyboard shortcuts stopped working again :'(
<ryan-c> wtf
<Icanhasnicknamen> Hello, could anyone help me with an issue?
<Icanhasnicknamen> hello? anyone online?
<Unit193> !ask | Icanhasnicknamen
<ubottu> Icanhasnicknamen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Icanhasnicknamen> Ok, sorry.
<Icanhasnicknamen> My audio worked fine, until, well, now. It stopped definitely, and I don't know what else to try. I'm running version 11.04
<Unit193> Icanhasnicknamen: What has changed? You checked all the settings in the volume manager?
<Icanhasnicknamen> Well, there is only one sound channel (Master), and it is not muted.
<Icanhasnicknamen> However, I have absolutely no audio...
<Icanhasnicknamen> Btw, I will post lshw info
<Icanhasnicknamen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604186/
<Unit193> Have you done any updates?
<Icanhasnicknamen> Well, I installed oss4 package yesterday... could it be?
<Icanhasnicknamen> I removed it btw, thinking he was the culprit
<Unit193> You may have to change it so things are back to using alsa (I'm not really a audio guy) and:
<Unit193> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Icanhasnicknamen> That's the problem. I don't know how to restore stuff.
<Icanhasnicknamen> My sound card is detected, but cannot work.
<Icanhasnicknamen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604191/
<Icanhasnicknamen> Check out, I tried to modprobe him and this happens.
<Unit193> In your gurb menu, do you have another kernel option? You could try that... (Or wait for one of the audio people to come back)
<Icanhasnicknamen> Ok, I'll give a shot. Thanks for the help anyway =)
<bc81> hi there.  my xubuntu installlation doesn't have an option to suspend, all i have is [Log Out] [Restart] [Shutdown].. where do i find the suspend option?
<likemindead> Should be the session menu, top right (by default), bc81.
<bc81> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<bc81> thanks, likemindead..i must have messed something up.  is there a command to reset panel to default as like ubuntu?
<likemindead> What version of Xubuntu?
<likemindead> Try Settings > Panels | Add new session menu?
<hotquac> <3 xfce
<hotquac> it's so snappy compared to the pig known as KDE
<hotquac> and Unity can suck it
<Liv-> <3 xfce ^^
<hotquac> :D
<Sysi> i'm gonna try gnome3, rumours tell it's nice with keyboard
<Liv-> I'm still a noob... started with this last january hehe
<Liv-> and I'm already loving it
<drc> bc81: I <‌think> that RENAMING /home/<WHATEVER>/.config/xfce4/panel and restarting X (or reboot) should work...if it doesn't, just put the original ...../panel back <should> undo the change.
<bc81> drc: thanks ill try that..you know how to restart x from the terminal?
<drc> bc81: startx should work
<bc81> k
<Liv-> I can't make monochrome tray icons work. I've installed a few and nothing happened... :/
<drc> Liv-: Define  "make monochrome icons work" ?
<Liv-> I've installed different ones (like ubuntu-mono-dark and the whole faenza set) but they don't seem to change (the tray icons I mean)
<Liv-> I've installed them through synaptic
<Liv-> maybe it's just because they don't work? or do I need to do something else...?
<drc> Liv-: Are you talkinig about the indicator-plugin or the Notification Area?
<Liv-> the notification area, where the clock, volume control, etc icons are
<Sysi> relogin
<drc> What Sysi said :)
<Liv-> mmh... I've tried that before and nothing happened...
<Liv-> BUT...
<Liv-> I've installed others this afternoon
<Liv-> ok, I'll try again
<Liv-> oh well
<Liv-> nothing happened
<Liv-> does not matter
<Liv-> thanks you both anyway :)
<drc> Liv-: I think the Notification Area Icons are different from normal iconq
<drc> icons
<Sysi> they're still going with icon theme
<Liv-> maybe it's just that some icons won't change, I don't know
<drc> The icon set has to have them in the set to show  up, otherwise they use a default icon.
<drc> Liv-: What irc client are you using?
<Liv-> xchat 2.8.8
<drc> Ok
<Liv-> the maverick default
<Liv-> why?
<tilleyrw> Why is my xubuntu desktop dull and boring versus Windows or MacOS which has clear and sharp borders & colors?
<tilleyrw> I have the latest nVidia drivers installed.
<drc> Liv-:  Try this...choose the elementary icon set...check out the icon (a bubble with the X in it)
<tilleyrw> It's not the icon sets.  My screen UI is simply "fuzzy" with indistinct borders and soft fuzzy colors.
<drc> Liv-:   The Notification Area icon is an X...Change the icon set to Tango, tie normal icon changes, but the NA icon does not.
<Liv-> I had elementary xubuntu dark before and the chat icon is always an orange X that says "chat" in very small white letters
<drc> The Same with pidgin, the normal icon is onething, but the notification icon is something else...
<Liv-> whatever theme I choose, the chat icon is always the same
<tilleyrw> Even my text in chat is fuzzy with indistinct boundaries.
<Liv-> same with pidgin but that's another thing...
<tilleyrw> I'm searching settings now.
<drc> Liv-: in both the menu and the NA?
<Liv-> yes, except with the elementary set
<Liv-> which shows the white bubble as you said
<Liv-> in the menu
<tilleyrw> To whom are you chatting, Liv / drc?
<tilleyrw> Who here can help me with a video interface issue?  I think the vid drivers aren't precise on my box.
<drc> My point is...I <think> the Menu/Desktop and the NA icons are distict entities (may one is 25px and the others are 32...as an example), so if the icon set you change to does not have the NA subset, it will display a default icon.
<drc> tilleyrw: not you
<Liv-> seems they are different indeed
<Liv-> for example if I want to change pidgin's NA icon I need to do something else (which requires root permission I think)
<drc> Liv-: It could...I've never been that interested to find out (or am lazy, one or the other)
<Liv-> hehe don't worry, I can live with that :)
<drc> tilleyrw: As for fonts, have you looked at Menu>Settings>Settings Manager>Appearence>Fonts?
<drc> tilleyrw: I use 1) Enable Anti-aliasing, 2) Hinting = Full and 3) Sub-pixel order = RGB, and my fonts are very precise
<drc> tilleyrw: You do know it's considered rude to initiate a PM without asking, don't you?
<drc> tilleyrw: I also replace the default (Droid?) with DejaVu Sans Book.
<drc> tilleyrw: Also, look at Menu>Settings>Settings Manager>Windows Manager Tweaks and turn off Compositor and see if that helps
<tilleyrw> Where are Font adjustments?  I don't see a Fonts module.
<drc> tilleyrw: Menu>Settins>Settings Manager>Appearence> Fonts
<tilleyrw> Thank you kind friend.
<drc> np :)
<drc> If these Don't help, you might make sure that your running your monitors native resolution (whatever that is)
<drc> tilleyrw: You do know it's considered rude to initiate a PM without asking, don't you? Redux.
<drc> tilleyrw: Besides, asking question in the channel allows others to follow the converstion and either learn or add their ideas.
<Liv-> tilleyrw: have you tried setting the hinting to "none"?
<drc> And sometime correct the advisor when then make an error :(
<Liv-> if I put "ful" as you said, it looks awful in my monitor
<Liv-> *full
<drc> Yup...it depends on the card/monitor/eyes :)  YMMV as they say.
<drc> Pupply Play Time...back later
<tilleyrw> How do I change my maximum screen resolution?  I need 1280x1024.  The largest in the menu is 1024x768.
<tilleyrw> How can I change my max screen res if the size isn't listed?  My max says 1024x768 when I need 1280x1024.
<Liv-> maybe you can't change it to a larger resolution than that
<Liv-> or maybe yes, through the terminal... but I don't know any commands for that
<tilleyrw> I'll try editing x.conf.
<tilleyrw> It may be a driver thing though.  :(
<Liv-> maybe :/
<hotquac> it's probably a driver thing
#xubuntu 2011-05-07
<factotum> hey guys, any clue on how to disable a mousepad while typing in xub?
<factotum> duh nevermind
<Hezy> tilleyrw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8595940
<philippe> Hi all
<philippe> I need some help
<philippe> I attach my digital camera to my laptop running xubuntu and it doesnt show up
<philippe> The disk I mean
<philippe> ANy ideas?
<philippe> fdisk -l doesn't show it as visible although dmesg shoes the usb device as plugged in at an address
<philippe> shows*
<terry> whats the filesystem on the disk?
<terry> if its ntsc you might need to install some drivers
<drc> philippe: I just checked my Nikon D70 and under USB there were two choices, Mass Storage and PPP...cone worked and the other didn't (but the reverse was true under windows, as I recall).  You might check check your camera's menu.
<philippe> Ok Terry I check that now
<philippe> drc I check that too
<philippe> One sec
<philippe> Its fat32 terry
<philippe> Should that work on xubuntu?
<drc> philippe: yes
<philippe> drc how do I check under usb >
<philippe> >
<philippe> ?
<drc> philippe: Check your <camera's> menu system, there's probably a USB setting on it
<philippe> ok
<philippe> couldnt find it
<drc> Then I have no idea what to do next...sorry.
<philippe> hang on a sec
<philippe> I just installed gphoto2 and it found it
<drc> good
<philippe> It;s transferring now. I hope it works
<Soupermanito> philippe, your laptop probably has card reading slots, you can avoid most of this problems plugging in your camera sd card
<philippe> I am on an ibm thinkpad
<philippe> Really old!
<philippe> I thought it might be usb 1.0 but is transferring something now (albeit slowly)
<Soupermanito> :D
<Soupermanito> :P you could buy a usb card reader, they are pretty cheap :P
<philippe> GOod idea!
<philippe> Is anyone on natty?
<josh_> Hi, im currently trying to get my wireless card to work on my new xubuntu install and I'm running into some challenges. Would someone be able to help?
<KM0201> josh_: which card is it?
<josh_> It's one that uses the broadcom wireless proprietary drivers. I did an install via usb stick, and when I was in live xubuntu it saw the proprietary driver. But after the install, it can no longer see them.
<KM0201> josh_: ok.. which broadcom is it (there's a lot of broadcom devices) or do you not know?
<Unit193> lsusb or lspci will tell you
 * KM0201 waits for channel flood.
<KM0201> Unit193: you know, i don't think i've ever saw a broadcom USB device (not to say they aren't out ther eof course)... virtually every USB device i've dealt with, has been ralink
<KM0201> josh_: did you get lost?
<josh_> Im actuall yon my windows partition now, I dont have access to a wired connection so I have to go on here to use the internet. I know my device manager says Im using the  boadcom 802.11 driver
<KM0201> josh_: well, you need to boot linux, and tell us which broadcom device you have... open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes, and hit enter.. find your wireless device.
<josh_> Oh, the wireless card is not USB. The install disk is USB.
<KM0201> josh_: that was irrelevant, i was taking to Unit193
<KM0201> josh_: as i said, boot linux, open a terminal and type lspci and hit enter
<KM0201> you'll get a bunch of output.
<KM0201> one of them, will look something like this... 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:432b] (rev 01)
<KM0201> write downt hat whole line, then come back.
<KM0201> you don't have another device you can come here on?
<KM0201> while the laptop boots linux?
<josh_> Not right now, my main laptop is down right now. On the netbook. I'll
<josh_> Ill check and get back.
<KM0201> josh_: you got an ipod touch or something that can get online?
<KM0201> if so, if so, i'll givce you my yahoo name and you can IM me.
<josh_> My evo 4G, but I dont have a yahoo installed on it. Ill just check and come pack. The main issue is that the proprietary drivers are on the USB. The package installer wants it in the /media/cdrom location to find the packages.
<KM0201> josh_: so you have to manually install them
<josh_> I mounted the xubunut iso to /media/cdrom, but it still fails to recognize it in the package installer.
<KM0201> josh_: here..
<KM0201> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<KM0201> that tells you how to install the drivers, w/o an internet connection
<KM0201> but you have to figure out which device you have first,.
<josh_> Awesome, this is exactly what I was looking for.
<josh_> Thank you KM0201.
<KM0201> no prob, any probs, come back and ask.;
<KM0201> josh_: also..
<KM0201> if you have the install USB>
<josh_> yes
<KM0201> the packages you need are on the USB, in the directories listed in that walkthrough.
<KM0201> so you can just go through, and double click them to install them.
<josh_> Awesome, I'll give it a wirl and come back and give the results. Thanks for the help.
<Soupermanito> D: i think i floped things up
<Soupermanito> i wont know until i try to reboot
<Soupermanito> i dont feel like rebooting now
<Soupermanito> i should download and burn xubunut 11.04 before rebooting, just in case
<gennro> hi
<JoachimSchraderN> Hi! I did a clean install of xubuntu 11.04 desktop the other day. Since then I cant upgrade or install anything due to this error: reading files list for package 'elementary-icon-theme': Input/output error. E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2). Anyone know what to do about this?
<puneet> hi
<puneet> i have an issue
<puneet> anyone there
<JoachimSchraderN> Yep!
<puneet> hey my destop menu bar and status bar are missing
<puneet> an also my audio drivers are not working
<puneet> i am using xubuntu 11
<JoachimSchraderN> Sorry - I'm new to xubuntu (thats why I'm here)....
<puneet> :-)
<puneet> same here
<puneet> so whts ur issue
<JoachimSchraderN> I did a clean install of xubuntu 11.04 desktop the other day. Since then I cant upgrade or install anything due to this error: reading files list for package 'elementary-icon-theme': Input/output error. E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2).
<puneet> hmm
<bazhang> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<raevol> is xubuntu using a different notify daemon from regular ubuntu? is it safe to install the vanilla ubuntu one? (i prefer the behavior from maverick)
<puneet> thanks man... it worked
<Soupermanito> sheet i knew it wont be a good idea that apt-get autoremove move, now i can't change the volume because gnome-mixer is missing, damn you xfce lacking of audio mixer!!
<puneet> and wht abt the audio
<puneet> my audio drivers are not working
<Soupermanito> oh well there is one after all, i'm afraid of rebooting now
<JoachimSchraderN> Input/output-error: Downloading alternate-torrent now, and I'll give it a try.....
<Soupermanito> puneet, what kind of audio card you have?
<puneet> i have a his motherboard
<puneet> and earlier in windows i was using c media
<Soupermanito> do lspci on a terminal
<Soupermanito> >lspci | grep Audio
<Soupermanito> also >cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<puneet> cat: /proc/asound/card0/codec#*: No such file or directory
<puneet> puneet@puneet-desktop:~/Desktop$ lspci | grep audio
<puneet> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Soupermanito> puneet, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/20748
<puneet> so what to do
<Soupermanito> the post by mohit should be what you need to do
<puneet> ok will chk now
<Soupermanito> kk
<puneet> where do i enter
<puneet> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<raevol> omg i can't believe i waited 2 years for menu editing to be added to XFCE and now i can't find a menu editor that will actually let me edit the menu. alacarte is useless
<puneet> sudo cp /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.bak
<puneet> This is just to keep backup, in case sumthng goes wrong.
<puneet> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<puneet> This will open up a file in the text editor.
<puneet> Append to the end of this file the following line:
<puneet> options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack
<puneet> Save and exit. Restart and retry.
<puneet> where do i enter this
<puneet> do i have to type hat i the terinal
<puneet> terminal
<Soupermanito> si
<Soupermanito> oh sorry, yes
<Soupermanito> oh you might have to change where it says >gedit to >mousepad
<Soupermanito> i think that if i could edit it to have HUGE BUTTONS on mini mode it would be the most awesome media player for a netbook whit touchscreen
<Soupermanito> :D wrong window
<puneet> hi
<puneet> still no go for the audio
<puneet> i connected my logitech usb headst
<puneet> in the audio panel i can select it bu no audio
<puneet> any one
<puneet> help
<puneet> anyone
<Soupermanito> :/
<Soupermanito> sorry puneet
<puneet> its fine dear
<Soupermanito> you might try asking at #ubuntu there is a lot more activity, some one should know, its not a xubuntu directly related problem so you should be fine there
<puneet> ok will do that
<alejandro> hi
<alejandro> is there someone?
<Unit193> !ask | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<testttt> hi
<alejandro> hi
<alejandro> ok
<Unit193> (Not many people answer very fast at this time)
<alejandro> i have the last xubuntu version, and i have a problem
<Unityhate> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alejandro> everytime i log in, the wifi conection ask for the "wallet password" to get the wifi conection, is posible to avoid that, and just direct connect?
<Unityhate> why do you use xfce ?
<Unityhate> why not gnome  ?
<alejandro> 'cause i like it
<Unit193> Unityhate: This is Xubuntu it comes with XFCE
<Unityhate> ok
<Unit193> alejandro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2089860&postcount=2 But just don't put a pass in
<alejandro> thank you! i love u!
<SiDi> Meh. the update ****ed up my system >.<
<bazhang> SiDi, no cursing here, including ***
<SiDi> knome: whats the murrine engine to use for greybird? i got  black terminal scrollbars....
<Sysi> SiDi: feature, you can change it from ~last line in greybird's gtkrc
<SiDi> Sysi: thqnks
<SiDi> Sysi: any idea why the desktop menu wouldnt be available on right click? I kinda crashed my PC during the update and I think I lack a few things
<SiDi> (such as my whole xfce settings :p and the vim package that is broken :p)
<Sysi> broken xfdesktop does that
<SiDi> So where can one find nonbroken xfdesktop? :P
<SiDi> I haven't really been following xfce/xubuntu development for a long time :s
<Sysi> well, it should just work, i don\t know much about fixing stuff broken in updating
<Unit193> SiDi: sudo apt-get install -f what you're looking for?
<Sysi> i'd reinstall some packages and run dpkg --configure -a
<SiDi> Sysi: ive done it already
<infinitum-Omega> hi, hope someone can help me, my pc freezes randomly at most once a startup sometimes never here's the kernel log
<infinitum-Omega> http://pastebin.com/Ljzv0nWX
<cyningstan> What's the best place for advice on a PHP configuration issue in Xubuntu 10.10?
<knome> Sysi, can't remember, ask ochosi
<Sysi> i did remember, and he's gone
<ochosi> Sysi: guess i have to object :)
<ochosi> so what did you want to know?
<Sysi> SiDi asked about black scrollbar on terminal
<ochosi> Sysi: ah right, well that's dealt with anyway
<knome> oh right it was sidi ;)
<glennop_> i upgraded a laptop to natty and the wireless networking is not functional.  any ideas?
<glennop_> ping
<glennop_> hi
<glennop_> question about wireless
<FiremanEd> The Weather update plugin in Xubuntu has stopped working since last week.  Anyone know why?
<glennop_> i upgraded my laptop to natty and now the system does not recognize the wireless adapter.
<Sysi> what wireless card is it?
<Sysi> lspci in terminal lists all hardware, you can find it there
<Sysi> or if it's usb, lsusb
<Sysi> how it doesn't recognize it, you can't enable wireless on networkmanager?
<glennop_> broadcom bcm4311
<Sysi> menu → system → drivers, get some driver and reboot
<glennop_> the light for the wireless is amber, that indicates that the device is off or not recognized
<glennop_> did you mean system | Additional drivers?
<Sysi> that
<glennop_> that lists Broadcom STA wireless driver
<dusf> can anyone tell me how to disable all 'desktop affects like compiz fusion' and enable proprietary drivers? i can do both of these things in ubuntu-classic but i am unfamiliar with xfce
<Sysi> there aren't any effects, you can get propietary drivers with menu → system → Additional drivers
<dusf> Sysi: ty, seems just like ubuntu now. this (nvidia) driver is activated but not currently in use, if i open it an it's activated, how do i put it into use?
<Sysi> dusf: known issue that it's marked unused even if it's in use, see lspci -k in terminal
<dusf> Sysi: if relevant i'm doing this because winehq recommended i disable all desktop affects and use prop drivers to bring my fps from 5fps on xubuntu back to 35fps on ubuntu
<dusf> Sysi: will try that in a second, just trying to activate a different version and then reactivate current (recommneded) version
<dusf> Sysi: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev
<dusf> Sysi: Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<dusf> Sysi: Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nvidia-173, nouveau, nvidiafb
<dusf> brb
<dusf> Sysi: ty
<christo_m> hey, any reason why when i plug my usb stick in it keeps popping up windows of it over and over
<christo_m> something to do with mount -o loop?
<drc> It's most likely because the config says to, let me look and find where this is
<Sysi> i've heard about similar problem, happened with U3
<drc> Menu>Settings>Settings Manager> File Manager>Removable Drives>Storage
<christo_m> thats what i have
<christo_m> switchblade
<christo_m> usb
<drc> The 3d line (Browse)...unclick and try that
<christo_m> haha still getting the popus "CD mounted"
<christo_m> but that fixed up 50 windows of Thunar coming up
<christo_m> wow
<christo_m> im just going to disable popups
<christo_m> theyre so annoying
<drc> Look at Notifications i Settings Manager...I'm not sure you can stop them, but Iput the disapear at 2 seconds and they go away fast
<jacobmar1ey1> Hi there, I need some help if there's anyone around on this beautiful Saturday morning
<drc> bah...humbug
<jacobmar1ey1> I try to only say that during December
<drc> jacobmar1ey1: What's the problem?
<jacobmar1ey1> Well, I installed a fresh copy of 11.04 on my EEEPc a few weeks ago. Using xfce4-power-manager I set it to dim the display on battery to 10% when idle (one minute timeout). However, it won't take the setting. Everytime I reopen the manager it's set to 20%. I know this because right now I'm using the computer at 10% and, if I'm idle for a minute (reading or watching a vid) the screen BRIGHTENS to 20%! Not really saving me energy
<jacobmar1ey1> I can't find any help on google/duckduckgo/the forums despite my searching
<jacobmar1ey1> (I do not have gnome-power-manager installed)
<drc> jacobmar1ey1: Interesting...Mine holds at 10%...I set that a week or so ago and never checked it, but it did take the setting.
<drc> Try changing it in Settings>Settings Editor and see what happens
<jacobmar1ey1> /xfce4-power-manager/brightness-level-on-battery is set to 10
<jacobmar1ey1> and /xfce4-power-manager/brightness-on-battery is set to 60
<drc> jacobmar1ey1: Ah...I misread your original statement.  My appologies.
<jacobmar1ey1> and it the last minute of idleness made my brightness jumped again
<jacobmar1ey1> It's quite confusing...
<jacobmar1ey1> Is there a way to wipe the settings and try again?
<drc> jacobmar1ey1: It looks like the config file for that is ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-power-manager.xml   I'm not sure if you delete it it will autogenerate, so I
<drc> 'd rename it then try.
<jacobmar1ey1> Thanks for finding that, I didn't think to look lower that the perchannel directory
<jacobmar1ey1> I wonder if 20% is just as low as it will go?
<drc> jacobmar1ey1: Not sure
<jacobmar1ey1> Actually, if it works fine for you then clearly that's not the case.
<jacobmar1ey1> Arg.
<drc> jacobmar1ey1: No...I misread you original statement and thought you were talking about "Consider the computer at low powerat:"...
<jacobmar1ey1> aaah
<drc> My brightness returns to 20% also
<jacobmar1ey1> that one is fine
<jacobmar1ey1> Oh no, I hope I haven't added an annoyance to your computer.
<drc> Try changing it in the config file..saving...and then open the gui and see what it says
<drc> jacobmar1ey1: 1) Nope, 2) I have broken my computer so many time and in so many ways, I have become proficient at re-installs :)
<jacobmar1ey1> ha, it's why I keep my /home on a separate partition. That said, changing the xml file seems to stick, though the manager still displays 20%
<jacobmar1ey1> I'm going to try to change it to 50% with the gui and see if I can change it at all, or if it's stuck at 20%
<drc> jacobmar1ey1: great (I think)...if you can comfirm that the guis says one thing and the config files says another (and the system follows the config file), I'd consider filing a bug.
<jacobmar1ey1> Aah, setting the gui to 50% is carried over to the xml, and it works as expected when idle for a minute
<jacobmar1ey1> though upon reopening the gui it's set to 20% again?
<drc> and the xml says what now?
<jacobmar1ey1> brightness-level-on-battery type=int value=50
<jacobmar1ey1> and it jumps to 50% when left idle
<drc> Sounds like a bug...I'd document all this,  with files and images on whatever service you prefer, and file the bug on launchpad.  Even if it's a xfce bug, it'll get to the right people.
<jacobmar1ey1> I guess I'll have to. For reference, I'm on x86_64, are you on i386?
<drc> 64
<drc> jacobmar1ey1: It might even already be filed...check first :)
<jacobmar1ey1> thanks very much for the time. I hope you enjoy your day. I'm off to do some laundry now, as that's something that I know will work :)
<drc> later
<nekoCAT> I just installed alacarte to edit the menus and the entries I hid ended up in the "other" category.  Anyone else have this problem?
<Sysi> "feature" afaik
<Sysi> you can hide that category too
<drc> nekoCAT: I did...and according to alacarte other is not shown?
<Sysi> am i supposed to have two icons in panel for sound control?
<drc> Sysi: Yes
<nekoCAT> The other category is already hidden.
<Sysi> and notification area one wants to open wrong settings, derp
<drc> Check Sessions and Startup...I uncheck Volume Control and leave XFCE Volume Daemon.
<drc> This gets rid of the one in NA and leaves the one in Indicator-Plugin
<Sysi> ah, cool
<drc> nekoCAT: Exactly what I found...I no longer use alacarte.
<nekoCAT> drc: What do you use then?
<drc> nekoCAT: Nothing.  The xubuntu menu is so close to what I want that I just dont modify it.  But yoiu can do it the hard (xfce :) way...http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<nekoCAT> drc: Thanks.
<Morf1n> !rus
<Sysi> !ru | you ment?
<ubottu> you ment?: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xaemonic> hey guys i use xubuntu 11.04 with ati graphics i can get clone duel monitors but no option to extend desktop
<xaemonic> someone help plz
<Sysi> install arandr and set with it
<xaemonic> whats arandr?
<Sysi> application
<xaemonic> ok i sudo apt-get install arander
<xaemonic> thx :) ill check it out
<xaemonic> oh nice it worked thanks alot
<xaemonic> the info i found online sucked...
<xaemonic> not many people use xubuntu by the looks of the help online lolz
<xaemonic> much ablidged one final question
<xaemonic> is their anyway to install xubuntu fresh on my system and coppy over everything without useing a usb or dvd?
<xaemonic> i allrey have the iso downloaded
<xaemonic> ill take that as a not possable?
<kbmaniac> any way to get rid of the pidgen envelope in the indicator applet
<Sysi> remove pidgin and/or indicator-messages
<kbmaniac> OK will give it a go, thanks
<kbmaniac> OK tried removing pidgen, the envelope is still there, and removing indicator-messages will kill all messages ... any other ideas, its not a big issue but kind of irritating
<kbmaniac> well going to try removing indicator-messages ...
<kbmaniac> yay ... it worked !!!!
<kbmaniac> thanks again
<kbmaniac> any fix yet for the 30 sec delay on opening thunar for the 1st time ?
<tomekh> kbmaniac: afaik no, it is not fixed yet
<kbmaniac> oh OK, I guess it will get fixed sometime, apart from that glitch looks like xubuntu is my new home, thanks for your help
<xaemonic> hey guys i have xubuntu 11.04 with ati graphics, i can sucessfully get extended desktop useing "arandr" but inorder to do so i need lower resolution way to low to fit them left to right.. anyway i can increase maximum desktop size?
<xaemonic> someone help plz
<knome> !patience | xaemonic
<ubottu> xaemonic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xaemonic> anyone know how to increase xubuntu's maximum desktop size for extend desktop on multi monitors so i dont have to use such a low resolution on them?
<knome> xaemonic, as you were told, please do not repeat your question quickly
<xaemonic> sorry just operateing under 1000 by 600 is like havieng a stick in my brain lol
<tomekh> i'm currently on 1024x768 and not bad.
<tomekh> by the way, why don't you use xrandr?
<xaemonic> theirs 2 programs for splitting windows?
<xaemonic> i use arander
<xaemonic> cuz someone told me to
<xaemonic> xrander give more desktop space to work with?
<xaemonic> also i was wondering is their a way i can make what i do on one desktop not affect the other? for instance i watch full screen youtube on one an when i click on other it drops fullscreen on other :(
<Sysi> arandr's just gui for xrandr
<xaemonic> ok so i should install xrandr and use that instead? but keep my old arandr ?? yes?
<Sysi> it doesn't make difference
<xaemonic> if it dosent make a difference why use it lolz
<xaemonic> does anyone know how i can make full screen video on one monitor not minimise when i click stuff on other monitor (exented desktop) ??
<Sysi> can be impossible flash issue
<xaemonic> so i cannot fullscreen youtube on one monitor and do stuff on other without it dropping out of fullscreen then?
<Sysi> i don't know for sure
<evon> how do i get the vnc server to start automatically at start-up
<xaemonic> go to your settings manager
<xaemonic> their should be a startup thing somewhere in their
<xaemonic> just add the program to that ;)
<evon> i tried putting ./vino-server in there but it does not work
<evon> i have to navigate to /usr/lib/vino before I can run the server
<xaemonic> hmm well thats the extent of my knolidge im fairly new lol what your doing sounds more complacated than im prepaired to handle
<evon> lol
<evon> cool
<xaemonic> sysi can u help evon? lolz
<xaemonic> anyone know how to edit fullscreen options? i want to have youtube/vlc media fullscreen on my tv while i use my other monitor to surf the net without dropping out of fullscreen on the other monitor
<evon> what video card you using?
<Sysi> evon: use full path if needed
<xaemonic> ati
<evon> That's unfortunate
<evon> i always use Nvidia
<Sysi> slave for it
<xaemonic> lol do u know if i can fullscreen with exented desktop and click on other without fullscreening evon?
<evon> Sysi: I tried that but it does not work.  I wrote "/usr/lib/vino ./vino-settings"
<Sysi> evon: it doesn't work like that
<evon> Xaemonic: Not with an ATI Card.  Only with an Nvidia card
<evon> Sysi: what's the command I have to use?
<Sysi> evon: try rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions and then save session on logout
<Sysi> evon: old ati works far better than nvidia
<xaemonic> are you sure evon? theirs no place i cant disable auto minimize?
<evon> Sysi: What does that command do? I've always had a hard time with ATI
<Sysi> i'll test if it's flash issue, if it is, complain to adobe
<Sysi> evon: erases old sessions
<xaemonic> dont think its flash
<xaemonic> i think its auto dezined to auto minimize on click
<xaemonic> of desktop
<xaemonic> if i can find a option to turn that off then i can fullscreen and do other stuff
<Sysi> nope, flash it is
<xaemonic> without it dropping on me
<xaemonic> its flash isue?
<xaemonic> so would i be able to fullscreen with vlc
<Sysi> happens for me too, normal videos work
<xaemonic> and it not drop when i click over here?
<xaemonic> if thts the case ill just download all my media
<Sysi> vlc and gnome-mplayer both work well dualscreen with me, adobe's fault
<xaemonic> oh ok!
<Sysi> dualscreen/fullscreen
<xaemonic> so i can watch movies on one screen and click and type on other
<xaemonic> and u still have the fullscreen on ur second minotior?
<xaemonic> awesome thanks sysi
<Sysi> yup, how old ati do you have btw?
<xaemonic> my ati
<xaemonic> hold ill get u specs
<Sysi> just model is enough
<xaemonic> how do i find out in xubuntu
<xaemonic> im usual a kde user but got sick of the glitches and graphics falures
<xaemonic> gota love when ur whole screen turns to white and rainbow bars and no display lolz
<Sysi> lspci | grep VGA
<xaemonic>  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
<xaemonic> i tryed to get 3 desktops rollin on ubuntu but couldnt make it happen lol
<xaemonic> wish i could increase my resolution and keep my extended desktop :(
<xaemonic> but they dont fit when i up the resolution on ither of them
<Sysi> back at the days you had to do that with xorg.conf... does menu → system → additional drivers offer you anything
<xaemonic> nope drivers fully updated first thing i did when i installed xubuntu
<Sysi> i'm not sure if i should recommend propietary ati drivers but well, it propably would hel fixing that
<xaemonic> yeah i have ati catylist controller
<xaemonic> but i dont use it cuz its buggy as hell
<xaemonic> oh btw what is the cool looking mirc thats just black backround with white txt
<xaemonic> its extreemly simple looking
<KM0201> xaemonic: it could be irssi, but it could also be xchat, and someone just set the colors to be white on black
<xaemonic> i use xchat
<xaemonic> and theirs too many boxes and stuff
<xaemonic> this mirc was realy simple
<xaemonic> kinda looked like a terminal window
<KM0201> xaemonic: then it was irssi
<evon> are there any simple little programs for xubuntu that will show me my IP on my desktop or is their an easy way to create a static IP?
<KM0201> xaemonic: or.. it was "most likely" irssi anyway.. there's several terminal clients out there
<Sysi> i think you can get xchat quite minimal
<KM0201> Sysi: yeah, you should be able to.
<Sysi> change from tree-view to tabs and hide nicklist, and put colors as you like
<KM0201> hide menus, hide user list, hide channel list
<Sysi> or learn to use irssi
<xaemonic> ok ill see thx
<KM0201> i'm not a huge fan of irssi...
<KM0201> i just never can figure out setting it up.
<KM0201> xchat, is more or less "start and go".
<Sysi> i'm using irssi because i'm running it inside gnu screen on server
<xaemonic> cool
<xaemonic> that sounds complicated lolz
<Sysi> a bit
<xaemonic> i know everyone gets mad at me when i bring this up but i gota ask for xchat how do i get fserv addon?
<Sysi> fserv?
<xaemonic> the thing that pops up Xaemonoic Fserv Anime Movies Games etc...
<xaemonic> and u click on them
<xaemonic> and u can download my stuff
<xaemonic> or upload
<xaemonic> i wont add it here ofcorse
 * KM0201 has never heard of fserv
<xaemonic> realy? go to dalnet and go to any movie game anime room etc
<xaemonic> and youll see adds popup all the time
<xaemonic> for peoples file servers
<KM0201> xaemonic: well why don't you ask them?
<xaemonic> because they all use windows
<xaemonic> i want a linux version of that script they use
<KM0201> xaemonic: then ask in #xchat
<KM0201> xaemonic: its possible there isn't one
<xaemonic> oh i never thought of that
<xaemonic> thanks so much
<evon> are there any simple little programs for xubuntu that will show me my IP on my desktop or is their an easy way to create a static IP?
<Sysi> i think conky could do that some way
<Sysi> !conky
<Sysi> stupid bot
<Sysi> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 31 kB, installed size 68 kB
<evon> sysi: does it use a lot of resources?
<Sysi> nope
<Sysi> look at the installation size
<Sysi> it's possible that you could change to stating IP from network panel applet, but you never know about networkdamager
<snii> When I try to use sudo, I get the message "can't open /etc/sudoers: No such file or directory". What do I do now?
#xubuntu 2011-05-08
<bklive> su -
<bklive> or su -C "visudo"
<dusf> wine devs have told me one of the reasons i may have experienced a drop in fps after switching from ubuntu to xubuntu-session is that i am useing proprietary and FOSS drivers
<dusf> lspci -k = Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nvidia-173, nouveau, nvidiafb
<dusf> i am told I need to remove nouveau, even though menu >> system >> additional drivers shows me nvidia is activated 'but not currently in use'
<dusf> sudo apt-get uninstall nouveau does nothing, and removing xserver-xorg-video-nouveau also changed nothing
<dusf> can anyone tell me how to remove nouveau?
<drc> dusf: Check /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf..If you have installed the nvidia drivers in Additional Drivers (and it sounds like you did...the "not used" is just a reporting bug) nouveau should be blacklisted and thus not loaded.  CHeck /var/log/Xorg.o.log to see what driver is being used.
<dusf> drc: xorg lists nvidia only
<dusf> drc: should lspci -k not mention nouveau though?
<drc> But if you really want to delete nouveau, search for it in the Package Manager...deleter it from there
<dusf> drc: the only thing that comes up in synaptic is a xorg file, the one i mentioned
<dusf> drc: and also libdrm-nouveau1a, removal of which appears to affect hundreds of other packages, is that okay?
<xaemonic> can someone tell me how to acess xchat setup?
<Soupermanito> xaemonic, ask on #xchat
<Josesordo> hello all
<duder123> hi
<duder123> I'm trying to install xubuntu with a usb dongle, i've used PLoP to make the computer boot from usb as it does not have this functionality by default, but when i select "run xubuntu from usb" a ton of letters fill the screen and i'm being dropped at a busybox prompt
<duder123> does anyone know what the problem might be? thanks
<Sysi> PLoP?
<duder123> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html It's for booting from usb or other devices when the bios does not have this functionality on it's own
<lokesh> hello
<mitigating> hi
<mitigating> Is there a way to remove the 1 gray line the bottom panel leaves
<mitigating> when it auto hides
<mitigating> and can you change the popup delay
<Sysi> afaik neither is possible
<mitigating> how horrible :D
<mitigating> in thunar can you make the right click hold
<mitigating> like other systems
<Josesordo> Good Morning..
<dusf> isn't there a way, possible through a panel plugin, to bring up a gui showing processes allowing one to easily kill a dead/frozen program?
<dusf> a few reboots after switching from ubuntu to xubuntu although my panel is still looking like xubuntu/xfce my desktop now looks and behaves like gnome, ignore any options i set in xfce 4 settings manager, and even brining up gnome appearance settings allowing me to change the background when i right click. please see the screenshots at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10787197#post10787197 - i'm definitley logged into 'xubuntu session' selecting it be
<Towzzer> hey
<Towzzer> Question for you gentlemen
<Towzzer> Two things I want to customize but can't find the option
<Towzzer> bottom panel leaves a little showing when it's hidden
<Towzzer> and popup delay of bottom panel
<Sysi> afaik not configureable
<Towzzer> i think you answered this before
<Towzzer> i was another nick
<Towzzer> but now i'm more serious about finding the answer
<Towzzer> it has to be configurable
<Towzzer> i'll recompile
<Towzzer> it's so hard to script gui configs
<Towzzer> right?
<nicofs> What package do I need to play DVDs? I have (x)ubuntu-restricted-extras and libdvdread4... libdvdcss "has no installation candidate" - neither parole nor vlc canplay the dvd i just inserted...
<Towzzer> mplayer does it
<nicofs> no
<Towzzer> no what
<nicofs> mplayer doesn't...
<Towzzer> ok
<Towzzer> what is the device name for your drive
<nicofs> Towzzer, how do i find out?
<Towzzer> mount
<Towzzer> /dev/?
<Towzzer> for the cd
<nicofs> /dev/sr0
<Towzzer> on the termianl type
<Towzzer> vlc dvd://
<Towzzer> and show me output
<nicofs> Last time i tried to watch a DVD, installing libdvdcss did the trick... typing...
<nicofs> most striking output is "no css library available"
<Towzzer> is this installed?
<Towzzer> apt-get install libdvdread4
<nicofs> http://pastebin.com/PvRhsA5p is full output
<nicofs> libdvdread4 is installed
<Towzzer> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Towzzer> try that
<Towzzer> that direct line
<nicofs> result! ok thanks, working now... so libdvdcss did the trick after all... but why is it noch in the repositories anymore?
<nicofs> *not
<Towzzer> it is
<Towzzer> that's the package
<Towzzer> they just make you do it manually for some reaon
<Towzzer> i don't know why
<Towzzer>  :D
<Towzzer> have a nice day and thanks for choosing xubuntu
<nicofs> hmm... as long as it works...
<nicofs> good line :-D
<daz4126> Is it possible to see thumbnail previews of images on the desktop
<knome> daz4126, if you open the desktop directory in thunar, yes
<daz4126> thanks knome - how do I do that?
<knome> daz4126, err, open the file manager and browse to /home/yourusername/Desktop
<daz4126> sorry, I get what you meant
<daz4126> But anyway to see the previews on the actual desktop?
<knome> daz4126, afaik it's not possible to see thumbnails *in the desktop*, at least yet
<daz4126> ....shame
<daz4126> everything else about xfce is really impressive (been using for a day)
<knome> well yes and no, why would you need to see previws on desktop?
<daz4126> I generally use the desktop for dumping files I'm currently working on
<daz4126> it's nice to see what they are quickly
<knome> daz4126, you can always create a launcher to open the desktop directory in thunar
<daz4126> knome, I know, but I like using the desktop as a large dumping ground in the background
<daz4126> ie without all the other thunar stuff
<daz4126> just my personal pref - I can prob live without it though
<knome> yeah - the xfce developers are probably going to integrate the desktop stuff with thunar (or then not), this should make previews on desktop possible
<daz4126> cool
<daz4126> Any suggestions for managing ipods?
<knome> i personally think that it is a good goal to keep the desktop clean
<daz4126> ... but then all that space is wasted!
<knome> umm, there are a few apps for that... try searching synaptic for "pod"
<knome> wasted and wasted... ;)
<daz4126> I use the desktop like I use the floor at home!
<knome> i don't have much visible desktop area anyway
<daz4126> Screenlets are also good on the desktop, does xfce have a program for these?
<Sysi> rhythmbox/banshee/amarok should be able to deal with ipod
<daz4126> or does it support them
<daz4126> thanks for ipod suggestions
<Sysi> conky works
<knome> Sysi, isn't there also gtkpod or something like that
<Sysi> might be
<knome> yeah conky, but not actual "screenlets" or "widgets" really
<daz4126> would prefer to keep gmusicbrowser rather than install banshee or rytymbox
<knome> daz4126, yeah, try gtkpod or something like that - there should be something that is only controlling the ipod stuff, not media playing
<daz4126> Was just wondering if there was a recommended ipod manager for xfce specifically
<knome> no, not really
<daz4126> I've used gtkpod before, so might give it a try
<daz4126> thanks! :)
<knome> i wouldn't recommend amarok, since it will pull many kde dependencies
<Sysi> about every kde app pulls :/
<knome> yeah.
<knome> if you pull in one app, then it's not *so bad* to pull in an another
<daz4126> I definitely want to avoid loads of kde (or gnome) dependencies if possible
<Sysi> i always end up with almost entire gnome and kde
<daz4126> I'm trying to keep it light
<daz4126> ... but might have to install gedit
<daz4126> mousepad is nice, but no syntax highlighting is a pita
<knome> yeah, i also need gedit as long as mousepad doesn't support changing the background color :P
<Sysi> geany is also nice and light
<knome> daz4126, let's try to keep the channel family friendly, even with abbreviations, thanks :)
<knome> but i do agree that mousepad needs syntax highlighting
<daz4126> sorry ... first time i've used irc
<knome> the xfce devs were doing something about that, iirc
<daz4126> mousepad looks really nice
<knome> but i have no idea of an ETA or what that should be
<knome> well, it's a ver basic text editor
<daz4126> i'm even considering doing without syntax highlighting
<Sysi> i mostly need syntax hilight for config files so i use vim
<knome> Sysi, definitely not "light" when compared to gedit/(especially) mousepad
<daz4126> I've just put gedit into synaptic
<daz4126> It only has 4 dependencies I think
<daz4126> ... are they ALL listed
<daz4126> ?
<daz4126> Or will Gnome get pulled in automatically?
<Sysi> it's just a text editor, shouldn't need half of gnome to work
<knome> yes, gedit is quite "light" to pull in
<daz4126> So it's not really linked to Gnome much?
<knome> not really
<knome> why would it? like Sysi just said, it's *just* a text eitor
<knome> +d
<daz4126> I'm new to how much things depend on stuff
<daz4126> Not sure how tied apps are to the DE
<Sysi> knome: for vim, root stuff is better done in CLI ans nano has quite randomly working hilights
<knome> daz4126, you will just have to look :)
<knome> Sysi, but vim doesn't have the most intuitive keystrokes...
<daz4126> knome - I will, it's interesting
<knome> Sysi, (i still don't know how to *quit* vim)
<Sysi> knome: if you just want to edit text, it isn't really that hard
<knome> Sysi, if i only wanted to edit text, why not use nano, since it has all the same features for that, and a more user-friendly interface?:)
<knome> of course, this is a matter of taste
<knome> if i need to edit something with a more powerful editor, i'll fire up gedit
<Sysi> if syntax hilight worked better on nano.. search too
<knome> (i do know the GUI editors (especially with syntax highlighting) are slower, but i can deal with that as most of the configuration files are not huge)
<Sysi> if i did programming, i'd propably use kwrite
<knome> ugh.
<defusr> how to start a new server for a new plugged in monitor (with xrandr)? only found a tutorial for xorg.conf
<knome> something like geany for programming would be okay
<Sysi> (kwrite is like kate but simpler)
<knome> defusr, why do you especially want a new server?
<Sysi> defusr: separate xserver or just extend the desktop?
<knome> Sysi, i don't know kate well, and kwrite i don't know at all, but if you are using xfce, it just doesn't make so much sense to dig the k-apps first :)
<Sysi> knome: well, they seemed nice and kwrite was firt to offer automatic completion
<defusr> well I've read the ubuntu wiki and they said having a separate xserver is more suitable for notebooks which might be connected to various other monitors
<knome> Sysi, doesn't geany support that as well?
<Sysi> knome: propably, but i've never tried it for the lack of need
<knome> :)
<Sysi> right now i'd like to test gnome3, it seems great
<Sysi> great usability stuff, but lacking some options
<knome> right
<knome> bbl
<daz4126> Talking of Gnome 3, will xfce start using gtk3 in the future?
<defusr> so, I disabled the external monitor and I'd like to start a new xserver for this one. what would be the command for that?
<Towzzer> I was hopeing to move to xubuntu on my laptop
<Towzzer> but word docx don't opening perfectly
<Towzzer> they sometimes have flaws
<keithpeter> Towzzer: I use libreoffice to open docx and pptx files - its a bigger program than Abiword
<keithpeter> Towzzer and still not perfect
<daz4126> Anybody got experience of using Ubuntu One or Dropbox?
<keithpeter> daz4126: I use dropbox with the command line install
<daz4126> command line install?
<keithpeter> daz4126: http://wiki.dropbox.com/TipsAndTricks/TextBasedLinuxInstall
<Towzzer> keithpeter
<Towzzer> i'm still debating , it's just an annoying thing to have to convert my documents
<Towzzer> and if i get other peoples stuff
<Towzzer> it could be messed up
<Towzzer> that's very fustrating
<Towzzer> docx full compatiblity should be libreoffice's number 1 priority
<keithpeter> daz4126: see http://bodmas.org/xubuntu/ bottom paragraph for how to set it up on Xubuntu so it autostarts the daemon
<Sysi> Towzzer: it will be there, but don't know when
<Towzzer> keithpeter , can you customize the bottom panel in xfce
<Towzzer> it keeps a small gray line
<Towzzer> that causes me intense burning anger
<Sysi> teach people to send things in more generic format, like .doc
<Sysi> remove that panel totally?
<keithpeter> Towzzer: I use pdf from libreoffice to windowze world at work and then I use 'save as pdf'  from Word back to saneworld
<daz4126> keithpeter - Thanks!
<Towzzer> I like the panel , i just want it totally hidden and faster popup
<Towzzer> keithpeter , sometimes people send me docx or pptx
<Sysi> it should pop up instantly
<keithpeter> Towzzer: yes, but I'm no expert, post in ubuntuforums and the ones who spend ages on customising their desktop will reply
<Sysi> it does that for me
<keithpeter> Towzzer: can they be pursuaded to send PDFs?
<Towzzer> on windows that would require them to have acrobat pro installed
<Towzzer> or use a second level hard to use pdf converter
<keithpeter> Towzzer: do you need to edit and return the files?
<Towzzer> maybe
<Towzzer> i like freedom
<Towzzer> it has a slight delay
<Towzzer> like 300ms
<Towzzer> i need instant
<keithpeter> Towzzer: nope, Word 2007 and 2010 both have save as pdf, and they are the ones that produce docx and pptx. The older Word/Office did doc and ppt
<Towzzer> but isn't editing a pdf difficult
<Towzzer> also there is a quality reduction on images and graphics
<Towzzer> from word
<Towzzer> I was just shocked, I thought that docx support would be 100% by now
<keithpeter> Towzzer: right, so you have to receive docx, edit, and return files. Its LibreOffice or MS Office under WINE then Sir
<Sysi> even doc supporrt isn't still perfect
<keithpeter> Towzzer: can your correspondants save their docx files as RTF?
<Sysi> little flaws on some documents or use windows
<Towzzer> i'm thinking
<Towzzer>  :D
<Towzzer> you know how to turn the screensaver off when it comes back from hibernate
<keithpeter> Towzzer: hibernate ain't working on my laptop, so no
<Sysi> change screensaver settings or powermanager settings
<Towzzer> I did, there is nothing that says "screensaver after resuming from hibernate"
<keithpeter> I'm off to cook the tea
<Sysi> lock screen feature does that, depending about your screensaver settings
<Towzzer> it's off
<Towzzer> in thunar the right click menu doesn't stay open
<Towzzer> you have to hold right click
<Towzzer> is that normal
<Towzzer> or a bug
<Towzzer> on my part
<Sysi> propably works after relogin/reboot, if it's been always like that it's a bug
<Towzzer> I think i know what happened i've been messing with gtk settings to fix xfce up
<daz4126> Is there any way to remember the position of folder windows?
<daz4126> every time I open a folder it opens thunar in the top left corner of the desktop
<Sysi> it opens to emptiest space, i guess it would be hard to get
<daz4126> oh, right. That makes kind of sense.
<daz4126> I don't like them being tight in the corner though...
<drc> daz4126: Menu>Settings>Settings Manager>Window Manager>Advanced
<daz4126> which setting?
<Soupermanito> were are wallpaper stored?
<Sysi> defaults?
<Towzzer> do you think xfce gets as slow as gnome
<Towzzer> if you use gnome libraries
<Towzzer> like if I install gedit
<Soupermanito> oh well
<Soupermanito> my internet choosed to stop working
<Soupermanito> i wonder, can i make /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops a dynamic link folder to a >/home/me/Images/wallpapers folder, so i have the walls on my /home partition?
<sauerbraten> hello, I got a problem with my notebook. It's a quite new lenovo z370 and ubuntu doesn't recognize my card reader. It does not mount any cards inserted, neither shows them in gparted, no matter if they are inserted before booting or while running xubuntu already
<bin_bash> hi
<bin_bash> I have a fun new problem!
<bin_bash> So, I was using skype, and I started my webcam and the screen went black and the cursor was still there but i couldn't do anything except hardboot
<bin_bash> when i rebooted and logged in, x froze and again i couldn't do anything except reboot
<knome> sauerbraten, have you googled if the card reader is supported in linux altogether?
<bin_bash> I ran fsck and then rebooted again
<bin_bash> but then I couldn't login AT ALL
<bin_bash> it goes to the login screen and when i try to login, flashes the cli and then goes right back to the login screen
<bin_bash> i can start xfce from the command line, but only as root.
<bin_bash> when i try to start it without root, it says it's already running
<bin_bash> then it says it can't access .ICEauthority
<knome> try to remove that file
<bin_bash> did that
<bin_bash> didn't work
<sauerbraten> knome, nope and I got the same hint in #ubuntu. thanks though :) I thought card reader support would be something implemented quicker :D
<knome> have you removed the cache?
<bin_bash> knome: nope
<knome> sauerbraten, card readers and devices that are not *so* usual do not often get support quickly, just because not many linux devs have/use those devices
<Xornot> is there any way to disable the ubuntu notifier so as to use only the xubuntu one?
<knome> Soupermanito, re: backdrops dir; i don't see any reason why you couldn't create a symlink
<Soupermanito> kk
<Soupermanito> i was thinking to do that
<knome> Xornot, of course, just can't remember that from the top of my head, have you tried googling for solution? afaik osd-notify is the "default" notification system
<Soupermanito> but i wondered if there where some option somewhere to tell xfdesktop-settings to look at it instead
<knome> Soupermanito, probably easier to create the symlink anyway
<Sysi> afaik it's impossible to have two notification apps installed
<Soupermanito> true
<knome> Soupermanito, but i don't know really
<Soupermanito> sysi wants me to workaround it XD
<dusf> Sysi: further to our conversation of earlier, can i just sudo apt-get remove nautilus to for xfce to run the desktop?
<Sysi> if you don't need it
<Soupermanito> i did that and i dont regret it
<Soupermanito> so what i will have to do is >sudo rm /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops       and then >sudo ln -s /home/me/Images/backdrops backdrops
<Soupermanito> ?
<dusf> Sysi: ty dude
<knome> Soupermanito, err, rather try creating a subdirectory than remove the directory
<Soupermanito> :/ but will the xfdesktop-settings look into folders?
<Sysi> try and see
<knome> Soupermanito, i'd say try that at first.
<Soupermanito> nope it doesnt
<Soupermanito> :/
<Soupermanito> weeeeelll, here goes nothing, if it fails i will have no more wallpapers :D
<Soupermanito> :D I HAS NO WALLPAPERS!
<knome> Soupermanito, probably check the directory permissions next
<knome> Soupermanito, but we can't really give any more support...
<Soupermanito> shhh dont tell anyone, i was positioned on another folder so i created the symlink inside home shhh
<Soupermanito> :D I HAS WALLPAPERS!
<Soupermanito> i wonder if i could make bash to tell me AWESOME if i write :D in the command line
<knome> conrgratulations, but let's please not SHOUT
<Soupermanito> it was important
<sauerbraten> Soupermanito, I got some really great wallpapers from something called "the internet" or something like that, you know? :P
<knome> sauerbraten, he was referring to something else
 * Soupermanito nods nods, winks winks
<sauerbraten> though I like the "internet" :P
<Towzzer> is there a good graphical bandwidth monitor
<Towzzer> or network status monitor
<Towzzer> you know
<Towzzer> ip , bw etc
<Soupermanito> like gnome-system-monitor?
<Soupermanito> or something for your desktop?
<Sysi> hum, instead of switching away from xubuntu i could do something actually sensible like read to entrance exam
<knome> Towzzer, try cbm or wireshark from the repositories (i have no experience about those though)
<Administ1ator> how do i move the minimize/maximize/close buttons to the left?
<Sysi> Administ1ator: window manager settings
<knome> Towzzer, err, i don't think wireshark does the job. sorry. cbm could work though
<Administ1ator> Sysi: thanks
<knome> Sysi, good luck with the exams
<bin_bash> fixed it
<bin_bash> :D
<bin_bash> Hey there Westie
<bin_bash> Hey there firem
<bin_bash> FiremanEd*
#xubuntu 2012-04-30
<Barridus> i'm enjoying 12.04 very much, thanks for your hard work (if anyone's here that was involved with it)
<GridCube> :) they will know
<jarrettw> quick question, I grabbed the 12.04 beta last week, what do I need to do to upgrade the final release?
<aguitel> jarrettw, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jarrettw> cool will do
<jarrettw> thanks!
<malv1> i keep getting a checksum fail with xubuntu alternate 12.04
<GridCube> how do you get the file?
<malv1> torrent
<malv1> the iso md5 matches the website, but during installation it says that xorg-xserver-ati failed checksum
<Unit193> I'd personally recommend you zsync the rest, but torrent should be good™
<Unit193> Ah, wrong checksum./
<malv1> well, like I said, the ISO passes the md5 test
<Barridus> is there a keystroke to lock the screen?
<malv1> ctrl alt delete
<Barridus> lol is that real
<Mike-Linux-NL> test
<drc> fail
<Mike-Linux-NL> i commented on a thread on OMG ubuntu about the press release of Ubuntu 12.04
<Mike-Linux-NL> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/press-reaction-to-ubuntu-12-04-mostly-positive/#comment-513861709
<Barridus> is it possible to change the lock screen image from the generic x-window flaming monitor to something else? XD
<Barridus> (not sure what to call it)
<malv1> does xubuntu work with efi at all?
<malv1> anyone had success with usb + xubuntu 12.04 alternate 64-bit?
<malv1> well, when I create the cd using ubuntu usb creator I don't get corruption of that file
<malv1> another file reports corruption
<Mike-Linux-NL> i always use Unetbootin
<Mike-Linux-NL> works like a charm
<Barridus> same
<malv1> i get the problem using unetbootin
<malv1> corruption at the same spot
<Barridus> i was gonna say that too, mike XD
<malv1> tried two different ssd cards
<malv1> is there a way to verify if an sd card is bad?
<Barridus> hmm, why is hibernation greyed out everywhere?  i prefer that to suspend
<Unit193> How much ram compared to swap do you have?
<Barridus> 1gb ram, i think i set the swap to 2gb
<Barridus> hmmm
<Barridus> i'm looking in gparted, the swap is shown as "unknown"
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu#PrecisePangolin.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure.Common_Infrastructure
<Barridus> ah that explains it, thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<Barridus> gonna test it and re-enable it (if it works)
<Barridus> and, it didn't XD
<malv1> wow, I think it installed this time
<Unit193> All else fails and you can use the !mini
<Barridus> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Barridus> suspend's always worried me
<Barridus> is it still safe to throw in a laptop bag like hibernate is?  (that's why i've always hibernated)
<Unit193> I suspend mine, but it's in a docking station due to screen being fudged.
<Barridus> i mean if this was stationary, i wouldn't worry about it
<Barridus> i'd like to avoid shutting it down completely because dropbox takes forever to fire up
<Barridus> oh well i'll live
<malv1> ubuntu is the flakiest OS Ive ever used. I attempted to install the ati proprietary through jockey, and for whatever reason it failed. Now my system is unbootable.
<malv1> *sigh*
<malv1> cant even boot into recovery mode
<rolesp> hello all
<fernando_> hi
<Xubuntu_dasads> dassd
<Xubuntu_dasads> somebody?
<pleia2> Xubuntu_dasads: if you're looking to chat, you're welcome to join #xubuntu-offtopic
<pleia2> otherwise this is a support channel :) so you can just ask your question
<Xubuntu_dasads> ah OK
<Xubuntu_dasads> then I ask
<Xubuntu_dasads> I'm having problems in Xubutu using ssh tunnels
<Xubuntu_dasads> I use ssh -Lxx:local_server:xx -p yy user@remote_server
<Xubuntu_dasads> thats how I create a persistant connection to connec to anothe local computer in that network
 * pleia2 nods
<Xubuntu_dasads> so when I conect to the local server in that network on another terminal it stucks after some secconds
<Xubuntu_dasads> so the tunnel ssh connection is lost
<pleia2> does it work before it gets stuck?
<Xubuntu_dasads> nop
<Xubuntu_dasads> It freezes the terminal
<Xubuntu_dasads> I dont have that problem in ubuntu
<Xubuntu_dasads> only in xubuntu
<pleia2> so it doesn't get stuck, it just doesn't establish the tunnel
<Xubuntu_dasads> nono
<Xubuntu_dasads> it establish the tunnel
<Xubuntu_dasads> I can connect to a local IP in that network
<Xubuntu_dasads> but only for some secconds
<pleia2> so it does work before it gets stuck?
<Xubuntu_dasads> yeap
<pleia2> might want to try keepalive in your ssh config
<Xubuntu_dasads> let me see
<pleia2> I have this in mine: ServerAliveInterval 180
<pleia2> just at the top of ~/.ssh/config
<pleia2> I don't need it for most servers I ssh into, but some have some annoying firewalls that like to shut down connections
<pleia2> if that doesn't work, you can try debugging by adding the -vvv flags to your ssh command
<Xubuntu_dasads> I think is not firewall issue cause Ubuntu keeps the connection alive always
<Xubuntu_dasads> its only when I try connecting on Xubuntu
<pleia2> sorry, that was just an example
<pleia2> there are a lot of reasons a keepalive may help
<pleia2> good luck
<Xubuntu_dasads> I'm trying that config
<Xubuntu_dasads> thanks
<Xubuntu_dasads> :D
<Cyberacid> 2 minutes and counting
<Cyberacid> ;)
<Cyberacid> looks like it gets fixed
<rolesp> where I can check screen config, resolution and refresh rate?
<Cyberacid> Thanks very much pleia
<Cyberacid> go to config manager
<Cyberacid> screen section
<rolesp> cant find there
<pleia2> Cyberacid: great!
<Cyberacid> ;D
<rolesp> ok, my fault, founded
<Cyberacid> :P
<xubuntu995> Hello, anyone around?
<holstein> !ask | xubuntu995
<ubottu> xubuntu995: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu995> So I upgraded to precise recently and video thumbnails are no longer generated
<xubuntu995> Thumbnails from 11.10 persist in the thumbnail cache but all new files (and renamed old files) will no longer get a thumbnail
<holstein> in thunar?
<xubuntu995> I suspect it's trying to generate a thumbnail because when  browse a network share with some videos on it, network usage spikes up
<xubuntu995> Yes
<xubuntu995> Image thumbnails still work
<xubuntu995> E.g. making a copy of a jpg will generate a thumbnail for the new file
<Stark> Hi guys
<Stark> Anyone successfully installed Xubuntu on a laptop with WiFi on?
<holstein> Stark: i have used xubuntu with wifi...and othe buntu's
<Stark> Hey holstien, what kind of laptop did you use
<holstein> Stark: several
<holstein> Stark: quite a few
<Stark> Going try kubuntu later... on HP Folio
<Stark> Xubuntu got some issues
<holstein> its not so much "what kind of laptop", its more about the chipset of the wifi devcie
<holstein> Stark: nah.. you're device might not be supported well in linux
<Stark> Not sure if Intel or Broadcom lol
<holstein> Stark: you'll find out
<holstein> Stark: you can always use the windows driver too...
<Stark> So, you tested all of them? Which one better? I heard Kubuntu will stop at 12.04
<xubuntu995> holstein: So video thumbnails work for you?
<holstein> xubuntu995: i havent checked
<holstein> xubuntu995: i dont really use xubuntu like that
<holstein> Stark: kubuntu is not going anywehre
<xubuntu995> Well it's pretty eays, just download a video file and see if thunar gets a thumbnail :)
<Stark> Ok so the only choice left would be Xubuntu or Ubuntu lol
<holstein> xubuntu995: i dont have it in front of me right now, if thats ok
<holstein> xubuntu995: i dont recall any issues ith thumbails
<holstein> xubuntu995: you are welcome to wait here though and see if anyone else shares your issue, or has a fix
<holstein> xubuntu995: i would suggest making a new user account, logging in, and seeing if the situation is the same
<holstein> xubuntu995: this will help you deterimine if its a config isue
<holstein> issue*
<holstein> Stark: ?
<xubuntu995> I doubt  it's that because it affects multiple computers
<holstein> Stark: there's ubuntu with whatever DE you like... LXDE or unity or XFCE.. whatever..
<holstein> lubuntu = ubuntu with LXDE for example..
<Stark> It's alright. I'll just use whatever works to my laptop.
<holstein> xubuntu995: i would agree, thought i didnt realize this was happnening on multuple machines
<xubuntu995> In 11.10 thumbnails had problems without installing the tumbler-plugins-extra package but that didn't fix anything here
<Stark> Woot, the battery power manager doesn't update precisely...
<holstein> xubuntu995: i would still try with a live CD just to take you out of the equation
<xubuntu896> whoops, closed the wrong window
<xubuntu896> Anyway, i'll just load the livecd in a VM
<rolesp> \quit
<xubuntu896> Yup it doesn't work
<xubuntu896> Even after install tumbler-plugins-extra
<holstein> maybe thats been dropped from thunar
<xubuntu896> That's really silly
<xubuntu896> Considering that just added thumbnail support to the desktop
<holstein> xubuntu896: wel, its allegedly silly
<holstein> xubuntu896: im just speculating
<xubuntu896> I also see huge network activity when browsing network shares with videos
<xubuntu896> So it's definitely reading the files
<xubuntu896> I guess I can run perf and see what it's actually trying to do
<xubuntu896> So it might be trying to use gstreamer to read the files
<xubuntu896> Which would explain the problem
<xubuntu896> I think the old backend used ffmpeg
<xubuntu896> Yea, looks like debian maintainers switched over to
<xubuntu896> gstreamer as per recommendation from upstream in october
<xubuntu896> Which explains why it used to work and now doesn't
<xubuntu896> Great, so either I can rebuild tumbler with ffmpeg support or figure out how to make gstreamer understand h264. Excellent.
<xubuntu896> Oh, thankfully there's a ffmpeg backend for gstreamer. YAY
<yell0w> hey guys how do i change the color of the active tab in xfce4-terminal ?
<twilson_> When upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 the download of a particular package failed midway. Now my installation is stalled and there's no way to prod it back into action, should I ctrl c?
<twilson_> It says: Ctrl-c pressed This will abort the operation and may leave the system in a broken state. Are you sure you want to do this?
<yell0w> twilson_: are you upgrading from the terminal ?
<twilson_> There is a terminal in the Distribution Upgrade window
<twilson_> I'm using that
<yell0w> if it's in the middle of downloading then i don't think anything's updated/installed yet
<yell0w> i think you can cancel it and restart
<yell0w> it'll pick up from where it left off i believe
<twilson_> well I guess that's my only option
<yell0w> you should have the downloaded .deb's in /var/cache/apt
<yell0w> /var/cache/apt/archives actually :)
<twilson_> yeah
<yell0w> is the upgrade restated ?
<yell0w> restarted*
<twilson_> no ctrl c didn't abort anything
<yell0w> just close the upgrade window and restart the upgrade
<twilson_> There's no close button
<twilson_> I'm going to to have to kill the process
<yell0w> that'd work
<twilson_> so that worked, it killed the dropbox download and now it's continuing with the rest
<twilson_> and I doubt that anything else depends on dropbox so it should be ok
<yell0w> cool :)
<yell0w> twilson_: do you know how to change the color of the active tab in xfce4-terminal ?
<twilson_> no, sorry
<well_laid_lawn> there's colour choices in the preference dialog for the terminal
<yell0w> erhm there's only choices for text,curosr,background and tab activity
<yell0w> there's none for active tab color
<twilson_> you probably need to adjust the current xubuntu theme somehow
<yell0w> the active tab right now is a bit lighter color than the rest, so i think there's a setting somewhere
<yell0w> but it's very light difference and i can't really distinguish much
<yell0w> so it's the theme ?
<twilson_> seeing as tabs colours are the same for all xubuntu tabs, and not specific to terminal
<twilson_> I'd say so yes
<SandJ> I logged into Xubuntu 11.10 using the "Xfce Session" option out of curiosity.  Now, when I go in using "Xubuntu Session" the panel over-lays part of the desktop, windows have no titlebar, I can't type in a Terminal session, Windows overlay the Panel, Alt-Tab doesn't work, etc.    How do I get my Xubuntu working properly again?
<Sysi> SandJ: alt F2 "xfwm4 --replace"
<Sysi> and fix for next login, rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions
<SandJ> @Sysi: Thank you.
<koegs> is there a ppa for xfce 4.10 final?
<Stark> Anyone using Arch
<koegs> Stark: maybe you can ask in #xubuntu-offtopic
<Stark> Ok, anyone solved the wifi issue on laptop?
<cousteau`nbk> The xubuntu 12.04 64b live CD won't boot on this machine
<cousteau`nbk> it's a 64b machine, when booting (after the splash screen) I get a screen with something that looks like dmesg and it freezes there; it doesn't even allow me to Alt-SysRq-REISUB
<cousteau`nbk> maybe some graphics card issue?
<cousteau`nbk> (disk MD5 is ok)
<cousteau`nbk> (well, at least the ISO is ok...  maybe there was a record error)
<cousteau`nbk> last messages are (newer to older):  system_call_fastpath, sys_init_module, do_one_initcall, nouveau_init, ? 0xffffffffa0173fff, ? vga_switcheroo_register_handler. drm_pci_init, __pci_register_driver, driver_register ...
<Sysi> I'd try with another disk, or usb
<cousteau`nbk> any idea?  tried Ctrl-Alt-F1 to F12 with no success
<cousteau`nbk> I could check the disk...  but I don't have a computer with Linux and a CD drive
<cousteau`nbk> wait...  I think I do
<cousteau`nbk> damn, the only computer with linux here is password-protected (and I don't know the password)
<cousteau`nbk> the CD should work, I tried it at home
<cousteau`nbk> any way to MD5 a CD from Windows?
<knome> cousteau`nbk, http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<cousteau`nbk> does it work for CDs?  (keep in mind this doesn't have /dev/cdrom)
<knome> right, i don't know
<xubuntu331> Hello!
<xubuntu331> quick question
<xubuntu331> I just got the notification from the update manager for ubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu331> to update to 12.04
<xubuntu331> should I download the update via the manager
<xubuntu331> or via the website
<xubuntu331> ?
<xubuntu331> as it said its an update for ubuntu not xubuntu
<knome> it says it's for ubuntu, but it will upgrade xubuntu
<cousteau`nbk> hmm,  I typed "md5 cd windows" on duck duck go and got an MD5 of something...
<knome> iirc that's even in the release notes
<xubuntu331> ah! right
<xubuntu331> thanks! :)
<xubuntu331> Have a good day
<knome> np
<knome> you too
<cousteau`nbk> does the *ubuntu cd come with some sort of disk checker for Windows?
<knome> what do you mean with disk checker?
 * cousteau`nbk tries "Check disc defects"
<knome> right, yeah, that should be good too
 * cousteau`nbk gets exactly the same "error" as before:  sorta like a dmesg
<knome> directly when you start checking, or a bit later?
<cousteau`nbk> interesting...  when I press a key, the NumLock LED blinks
<cousteau`nbk> knome, directly when I select the option and hit enter
<knome> mmh :/
 * cousteau`nbk checks BIOS options
<cousteau`nbk> maybe some sort of "free software protection"...  how do I check if the computer has something like that?  (UEFI or something alike)
<cousteau`nbk> can I run the live CD in some sort of fail-safe mode?
<knome> there is the safe mode graphics, but that doesn't help if the disc has defects
<knome> and it doesn't help if you don't have problems with graphics
<knome> or wait
<knome> that's only alternate
<knome> :P
<knome> Unit193, halp
<knome> :P
 * cousteau`nbk tries on another computer and AARGH it booted directly to Win XP
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootParameters not that, right?
 * cousteau`nbk checks
<cousteau`nbk> guess what, the "other computer" is a 32b one
 * cousteau`nbk angry
<cousteau`nbk> hey, acpi=off noaic nolapic seems to work!
<cousteau`nbk> no idea what that means, though...
<cousteau`nbk> "If the boot parameter options worked for you, you will need to make permanent changes in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst after the installation has completed."
<cousteau`nbk> ye olde menu.lst...  nostalgia kicks in
<Unit193> /etc/defualt/grub
<Unit193> Only spell it right.
<knome> :P
<cousteau`nbk> "Check finished: no errors found"
<cousteau`nbk> ok
<cousteau`nbk> "Press any key to reboot your system"
<cousteau`nbk> where's that key?  (hurr hurr)
<Unit193> Top left, but not esc.
<cousteau`nbk> just curious, what do acpi=off, noapic and nolapic do?  link?
 * cousteau`nbk uses ddg.gg
<Sysi> you don't necessarily need all of them
<cousteau`nbk> yeah, I tried all of them and it worked...  was going to try with just one of them, but I don't know which one(s) should I choose
<cousteau`nbk> acpi=off seems to be enough
<cousteau`nbk> but I don't get the fancy splash!  only the text one
<cousteau`nbk> hmm...  getting a black screen now...  but it seems to work
<cousteau`nbk> oh, here it goes
<cousteau`nbk> ugliest resolution ever, but it works
<cousteau`nbk> step 2:  install drivers (can this be done on a live cd session?)
<foobArrr> what does xfce4-settings-helper do exactly?
<Unit193> xfce4-settings-helper - Settings daemon for Xfce
<cousteau`nbk> hmm, screen settings claims I'm using a refresh rate of 0.0 Hz
<cousteau`nbk> but it seems to go faster
<cousteau`nbk> I mean, I see frames...  more than 1
<f0x> how can i install xfce 4.10
<baizon> f0x: ppa will be released soon
<knome> f0x, any specific reason why you want to upgrade?
<f0x> why does medit have issues with shortcuts in 12.04
<f0x> used it in 11.10 and worked okay
<tga> greetings
<tga> I installed xfce on a clean 12.04 system and I seem to have trouble with my keyboard layout
<Unit193> Howdy.
<tga> it looks like US everywhere but it's a Dutch layout
<tga> I did choose the Netherlands as location when installing
<tga> XkbLayout is US, the Keyboard pane shows 102-key US
<tga> any hints on finding and changing the actual keyboard layout?
<tga> hm, nm, think I fixed it
<tga> thanks, this place is good inspiration
<knome> naturally
<tga> I messed with the keyboard layout, changed it a few times
<tga> went back to what I had before and now it works
 * tga shrugs
<tga> cheers
<tomreyn> hi, i upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 the other day and now i get this notification icon (a letter with a small number printed on a black circle on the bottom right) whenever i change the audio volume. when you click on this icon, a list of notifications shows up, in this case telling me that the adio volume is now at xx percent. which is a rather useless  presentation of this kind of information.
<tomreyn> how can i get rid of this notification icon?
<tomreyn> i have XFCE configured to "load the Gnome runtime environment" when starting up, maybe that's related.
<twoten> I upgraded to xubuntu 12.04 and now my wireless won't work - I'm trying to run ifconfig up but I get Unknown Device for every variation of wlan and wlan0 etc
<twoten> what should I do?
<foobArrr> my keyboard shortcuts don't work anymore since upgrading to 12.04. only Print and <Alt>Print work, others (predefined and my own shortcuts) don't work.
<foobArrr> no ubuntu upgrade brought as much trouble for me as 11.10 -> 12.04 :/
<Sysi> foobArrr: are your shortcuts involving Ctrl?
<foobArrr> no, Super
<foobArrr> well, ctrl + escape doesn't work ether
<junix659> i'm running security onion to test out some of the features, but I want to get ntop installed.  Is there a newer version nTop available for Xubuntu??
<Sysi> foobArrr: do you see change in keykodes if you remap some of them?
<foobArrr> change in keycodes?
<Sysi> in keyboard settings you can see which keys have commands been bind to, if for example Ctrl is changed to Primary by xorg update, they stop working
<foobArrr> I'm not sure if I understand what you mean. I tried setting them again, setting them to <Alt> instead of <Super>, both didn't work.
<Marzata> foobArrr: you talk about changing layouts, right?
<foobArrr> Marzata: no
<foobArrr> I'm talking about "Application Shortcuts"
<Marzata> foobArrr: ah, ok
<foobArrr> I was wrong, the screenshot keys don't work either, they just make the screen / window flash white
<foobArrr> wrong again, they do work. but the don't give me the xfce screenshot dialog, they directly store a screenshot in ~/Pictures
 * foobArrr is confused
<xubuntu044> $
<foobArrr> compiz commands doesn't work either
<italomaia> Hi folks!
<italomaia> I'm having trouble umounting my drives in xubuntu 12.04
<martinphone> me too italomaia
<italomaia> anyone had the same problem? I plug my pendrive and than I can't umount it
<martinphone> I have to use nautilus to unmount safely
<italomaia> nautilus?
<martinphone> do you?
<italomaia> martinphone, well, if i just wait enough time, it umounts eventually
<martinphone> alt+f2 nautilus
<italomaia> this could be a bug
<martinphone> thats odd italomaia
<martinphone> it unmounts by itself?
<italomaia> I don't have nautilus here
<italomaia> no. I umount it manually.
<martinphone> you mean you unplug it...
<italomaia> No, a really umount it than unplug
<italomaia> *then
<martinphone> terminal
<italomaia> no, through thunar
<italomaia> I think tumblerd is related to the issue. lsof says tumblr is creating thumbs
<tomreyn> hi, i upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 the other day and now i get this notification icon (a letter with a small number printed on a black circle on the bottom right) whenever i change the audio volume. when you click on this icon, a list of notifications shows up, in this case telling me that the adio volume is now at xx percent. which is a rather useless  presentation of this kind of information. how can i get rid of this notification icon?
<tomreyn> i have XFCE configured to "load the Gnome runtime environment" when starting up, maybe that's related.
<foobArrr> the shortcuts in unity -> system settings -> keyboard work Oo
<italomaia> Yap, the issue is related to tumblerd
<foobArrr> I think I'll restore 11.10 backups *sigh*
<oxic`> was 12.04 disasterous? =o i've seen issues, the classic bug with keyb psysical keys for volume mute (which could not be unmuted using these psy. buttons) are still present.
<oxic`> damn developers! ^^
<oxic`> also, the issue with note/netbooks and three-finger-tap to rightclick, still not functioning like as desired =/
<oxic`> only these two issues i've got, so far.
<drc> oxic`: That's funny...I found the mute/unmute problem on my laptop with 11.10, but NOT with 12.04 :)
<oxic`> drc: oh, it was fixed w/ your 12.04? =o nice, gotta check one more time then.
<drc> WFM (tm) :)
<drc> The only problem I'm having with 12.04 is the old "first opening of thunar takes forever".
<italomaia> I had issues with tumblerd blocking my usb devices
<soreau> hey guys I'm trying to use alacarte to install a launch to the menu. Works fine exact the icon. The icon shows up in alacarte but not the menu. I tried restarting xfce4-panel but it didn't help. Does the icon need to be a certain size?
<mips> How does one change the menu layout?
<xuserx> is xfce 4.10 available for download now?
<xubuntu440> hi
<baizon> xuserx: no
<xubuntu440> can anyone helme
<xubuntu440> help me
<baizon> !ask xubuntu440
<xubuntu440> i instaled 12.04 recently
<baizon> !ask | xubuntu440
<ubottu> xubuntu440: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu440> i am not able to double press any key button
<xubuntu440> i need to give half second time delay to use same key again
<xubuntu440> if i want to type tree, i need to give half sec time delay betwen tre(halfsec)e
<xubuntu440> are you ther?
<xubuntu440> anybody looking answer?
<xubuntu297> hello
<xubuntu440> hi
<baizon> xubuntu440: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/keyboard
<xubuntu297> can install xubuntu to a mac powerbook g4
<xubuntu297> without mac os
<xubuntu440> tnk u
<xubuntu440> baizon i will try now
<baizon> np
<xubuntu297> hello
<xubuntu297> is it possible to install xubuntu in a mac powerbook g4
<xubuntu297> without mac os
<baizon> xubuntu297: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3kZ4Gw7-fs
<xubuntu297> where can i download a copy
<baizon> so as you can see it is possible :)
<xubuntu297> will the i386 work
<baizon> xubuntu297: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<baizon> there you have all the infos
<nishttal2> does xubuntu use metacity?
<nishttal2> window decorator?
<baizon> nishttal2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1819708
<nishttal2> where do i put startup applications?
<aguitel> i installed compiz but no windows decoration have
<baizon> nishttal2: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-session/preferences
<armink> how do I turn off display mirroring on xubuntu? do the xfce settings really have no option for that? no way around (x/a/lx/foo)randr?
<baizon> armink: indeed no support from xfce yet
<baizon> im usind arandr
<armink> k, thx
<nishttal2> baizon.. thanks
<baizon> np
<nishttal2> the terminals in xubuntu do not have saved profiles like ubuntu?
<armink> nishttal2, I don't think so, but I don't know for sure. using gnome-terminal on xubuntu should not be a problem, though.
<aguitel> i want to delete some item in application menu ,how i do it?
<drc> Applications Menu>Settings>Main Menu
<aguitel> drc, i not found in menu
<drc> aguitel: what version are you running?
<aguitel> drc, 4.8
<aguitel> i installed freenet and i want to delete it
<drc> what version of Xubuntu?
<aguitel> 12.04
<aguitel> drc, i did
<aguitel> thanks
<drc> ok
<aguitel> this is what i try :https://freenetproject.org/
<hydester> anybody solve the problem with the speakers still working when headphones plugged in?  i thoguht i resolved this back pre-12.04, but now it is broken again.  tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860789 without any luck
<astraljava> How did you resolve it before? It's always possible there's a regression.
<hydester> astraljava: trying to dig up my notes .. :(
<GridCube> hydester, pavucontrol doesnt let you choose what output goes with with?
<hydester> GridCube: all i see is port "Speakers"
<GridCube> mmm
<hydester> i'm pretty sure it was via some config file manually associating volumeup/volumedown commands
<n2diy> how can I tell what is using my swap memory?
<hydester> n2diy: free -m
<hydester> oh, what
<n2diy> hydester, that tells me how much is being used, which I know, I'm curious what is using it.
<nishttal2> i installed gnome-terminal.. where would be the launcher for that ?
<knome> nishttal2, most probably under 'accessories'
<astraljava> Terminals are always fun to chase around the menu structures.
<nishttal2> knome nope i dont see it
<astraljava> In KDE that'd probably be in System > 'something', I forget which.
<knome> nishttal2, i'm pretty sure that's where it should appear
<nishttal2> knome, its not there.. i can launch one from terminal emulator
<foobArrr>  it's not there for me either
<knome> maybe it's showonlyin=GNOME :P
<rolesp> I have a problem with this machine under 12.04, at boot needs to press scape and from the grub menu kernel recovery option
<rolesp> if not I have only a black screen
<rolesp> after that i works ok, but if rebott have to do the same
<nishttal2> knome, is it possible to change the "Open terminal here" command in right click to open gnome-terminal?
<knome> nishttal2, yeah, edit -> configure custom actions
<knome> i'm not sure where you specifically need gnome-terminal though
<nishttal2> edit?
<knome> nishttal2, edit from a thunar window
<knome> but looks like the launcher is just exo
<knome> so changing the default terminal emulator should work
<foobArrr> how do I change the keyboard layout system-wide?
<nishttal2> ok you lost me :(
<knome> nishttal2, settings manager -> preferred applications -> tab utilities
<knome> nishttal2, change the terminal emulator in that dialog, and the right-click menu should follow what you set there
<nishttal2> knome.. trying now
<foobArrr> nevermind, got it
<nishttal2> knome, worked .. thanks :)
<knome> np
<nishttal2> how do i connect to a FTP server? in Ubuntu there was a menu item to do that
<hydester> nishttal2: the command is called "ftp"
<rolesp> How i can save my actual video configuration?
<hydester> nishttal2: but you can just go to "Ubuntu Software Center" and search for ftp for a gui client
<hydester> nishttal2: filezilla has a lot of stars
<rolesp> Where to find the jockey drivers?
<liznevada> hai guise
<rolesp> how to configure an ATI video card using jockey?
<liznevada> i have a 60GB partition for install xubuntu and i want to separate /home,  which is the minimum for / partition?
<liznevada> how many GB?
<knome> i've used 5.6GB on my /
<nishttal2> is there a way to mount FTP folders ?
<knome> nishttal2, try gigolo
<nishttal2> oh ok
<knome> rolesp, you can't configure drivers with jockey, only install
<nishttal2> knome, i am able to connect but its showing me the FTP directories in chrome..
<knome> nishttal2, afaik ftp:// links should work in thunar after that
<knome> but i haven't used gigolo myself
<rolesp> knome, ok, then i need to instal the ati propietary drivers?
<knome> rolesp, what is your problem? what do you want to achieve?
<liznevada> cuz, man i find this laptop in a dumpster, and old Vaio VGN, and it had win xp but the was SLOW as *ell, i reinstall and it continue to behave slow.
<knome> liznevada, it depends much how many apps you want to install, and how sure you want to be that the space doesn't run out.
<liznevada> i just try xubuntu and it literally fly
<liznevada> its for my little sister
<knome> something like 8GB is probably really safe
<liznevada> i guess 10GB its ok right?
<knome> yeah, that shouldn't be even close
<nishttal2> knome, thunar is the nautilus for xubuntu?
<knome> nishttal2, yes, the "file manager", as some of us call it
<rolesp> I have a problem with this machine under 12.04, at boot needs to press scape and from the grub menu kernel recovery option
<knome> rolesp, does it show any error?
<nishttal2> I am not seeing the FTP folder i just connected to in gigolo
<nishttal2> oh.. i selected toolbar style selector and am good
<nishttal2> thanks
<knome> np
<liznevada> i dont get why somebody would trash a working laptop
<rolesp> not after all it shows whit some options one is proced to normal boot
<knome> rolesp, is it a laptop?
<rolesp> and then it works ok
<rolesp> but if I restart have to do the same
<rolesp> not is a desktop 775 2.6 proc 512 ram
<rolesp> knome, i just installed the ati driver from the software center, but it doesn show under other controllers
<rolesp> maybe i need to reboot
<rolesp> bbl
<pooltable> help how do i get the xfce to re set my chazilla window is lock and show the desk top does not work?
<Myrtti> pleia2: I don't think the problem is whether it's PAE kernel or not, it's if it's 486 or 586
<Myrtti> but I have no idea about kernels or all this so I have no idea
<knome> Myrtti, see -ops-team
<pleia2> Myrtti: ah, ok
<pooltable> how to re set up xfce?
<knome> pooltable, can you be more specific?
<pooltable> ok well on click on show desk top it does not work
<pooltable> i can not see the firefox x or resize box
<knome> pooltable, what click on desktop? what does not work?
<pooltable> i can not see the top of the console
<knome> pooltable, press alt+f2 and run 'xfwm'
<knome> pooltable, sorry, 'xfwm4' (without the quotes)
<pooltable> knome
<pooltable> that does not work
<knome> xfwm4 or xfwm ?
<knome> did you try running compiz?
<knome> did you enable the root account?
<pooltable> alt f2
<pooltable> how do i do compiz?
<knome> no, don't, i was just asking if you did
<pooltable> \no
<knome> do you have a terminal window opwn?
<pooltable> yes but i do not see the top of it
<pooltable> clr
<pooltable> clr
<knome> okay, in the terminal window type 'xfwm4 &' (without the quotes, and press enter/return
<pooltable> i try to tpye xfwm4&
<knome> note that there is a space before the &-sign
<pooltable> no it not working right what i type i only type here
<pooltable> hi
<knome> what is not working?
<pooltable> ok i try to click on console but when i type it type here  not there
<knome> can you access the applications menu?
<pooltable> yes
<knome> can you see a menu entry that says "Run Program..." ?
<pooltable> yes
<knome> click that, and type 'xfwm4' in the text area (without the quotes again), and click run
<pooltable> xfce4-settings-manager
<knome> ?
<pooltable> it will not let me backspace so just run that ?
<knome> no, you need to run xfwm4
<knome> if you can select all the text with the mouse, do that, and start typing the new command
<pooltable> it does not let me type in that box ?
<pooltable> ok copy and paset now what
<knome> press run
<pooltable> i got the setting up
<knome> what setting?
<pooltable> ok now it is not doing a think ?
<pooltable> thing
<knome> did you run 'xfwm4' ?
<pooltable> yes
<knome> if that didn't work, try running 'xfwm4 --replace' (again without quotes)
<pooltable> what does it do ?
<knome> it should restart xfwm, and that should re-enable your window borders
<pooltable> ok sorry how do i know if it work ?
<pooltable> and thanks for all the help
<knome> if it works, window borders will appear immediately
<knome> if not, try the other command i gave you
<pooltable> ok thanks what cause it that ?
<knome> did it work?
<pooltable> yes
<knome> ok, good
<knome> i do not know what caused the error
<pooltable> ok
<pooltable> i will wright a text file for next time
<pooltable> also how to change the desk top?
<manitou> just testing xubuntu on aspire S3 , and i can say it works well
<knome> what do you mean with "change the desktop" ?
<knome> manitou, good to hear
<pooltable> yes
<pooltable> hellow?
<knome> pooltable, please re-read the question
<pooltable> knome change the desktop yes
<knome> pooltable, re-read
<pooltable> knome like to change the desktop image please?
<Myrtti> the background?
<Myrtti> "wallpaper"?
<pooltable> myrtti yes
<pooltable> myrtti sorry what the difference?
<Myrtti> pooltable: between background and wallpaper? nothing.
<pooltable> myrtti ok then how please?
<Myrtti> but "change the desktop" can mean anything between changing the wallpaper, changing virtual workspaces and changing desktop environments
<Myrtti> which is why knome asked for a clarification
<pooltable> myrtti change the image backround
<Myrtti> what have you tried so far?
<pooltable> myrtti ok well i go to desktop settings and the plus button the image i what is there but it is not working right now?
<pooltable> also how get the console to show up right it is all black?
<pooltable> ok the console is all black i do not see the system name at all how to fix?
<knome> pooltable, right-click -> preferences -> colors -> set background color to something else than black
<Barridus> i periodically get a "login keyring didn't unlock" prompt asking for my login password, how do i get rid of this forever?
<pooltable> knome thanks got the console fix sill trying to get the desktop image to change
<knome> pooltable, if you have the image on your hard drive, navigate to the folder with thunar (the file manager), right-click and press "set as wallpaper"
<pooltable> knome got it to work thanks
<pooltable> for all the help
<knome> no problem
 * Barridus is listening to: Mike Birbiglia – I'm a Bear, Etc. [Sleepwalk With Me - Live]; [01:40/06:19]
<Barridus> opps, sorry
<lapsusbrutus> Anyone used kioskmode in xfce? kioskrc config on [xfce4-panel] is: CustomizePanel=NONE,   Still anybody can remove things on panels, and even panels.  Would this be a bug, or me=lolfail?
<liznevada> dude, the Software Center of Xubuntu make me jelly for using Fedora
<P-Chan> Olá amiguinhos do bem... como adciono aquele aplicativo que formata pen-drive com o botão direito?
<lapsusbrutus> P-Chan: fdisk and mkfs.vfat is nice
<P-Chan> lapsusbrutus: sorry. this is a english chat
<P-Chan> lapsusbrutus: I use Gparted but in UBUNTU version has a tool format pen drive
<lapsusbrutus> P-Chan: you have used kiosk mode in xfce? :)
#xubuntu 2012-05-01
<P-Chan> lapsusbrutus: what is kiosk mode?
<lapsusbrutus> pretty desperate trying to locking down the panels.
<P-Chan> lapsusbrutus: is possible lock panels in xfce?
<lapsusbrutus> have to have a computer ready for tomorrow morning :|   with a locked down UI,  I read xfce had kiosk mode and installed.  kioskmode works on everything but the panels :\
<lapsusbrutus> P-Chan: sais so in wiki: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/kiosk_mode?rev=1271624433
<knome> lapsusbrutus, i think you'd be better off asking in #xfce :)
<P-Chan> lapsusbrutus: THANKs. I love XFCE. I hope XFCE neve change
<knome> lapsusbrutus, i mean, feel free to hang around here too, but i haven't seen pretty much any questions about kiosk mode for ages
<lapsusbrutus> did that,  seems like its not something most people care about :)
<knome> mmh, probably true, it's not like people want kiosk mode at home :)
<lapsusbrutus> I use awesomewm, and love it. but xfce is pretty nice too :)  cant get used to overlapping windows though
<P-Chan> lapsusbrutus: when I start my xubuntu(he automatically log on) the option to chosse my session or default ever appears. How I choose login automatic?
<aguitel> P-Chan, go  application menu and then system
<aguitel> P-Chan, in system go to users and groups
<P-Chan> thanks. I will try it. How put places menu INSIde XFCE menu
<P-Chan> in the system ok
<tbrown> Am going to install xubuntu and do a review on it and ideas for me to say:)
<aguitel> good look
<aguitel> is very hard .... jejeje
<P-Chan> aguitel: xubuntu isn't hard. Pure debian is hard.
<aguitel> P-Chan, e piada
<tbrown> aguitel: what do you mean that xubuntu is hard
<knome> rock solid
<aguitel> tbrown, is joke
<tbrown> ok
<P-Chan> meu xubuntu tá instavel mas não tão instavel como o Kubuntu
<knome> aguitel, P-Chan: english only please
<aguitel> P-Chan, stable do you say ?
<tbrown> aguitel: I think that am going to install it on my main computer wish me luck
<P-Chan> knome: sorry wrong tab
<aguitel> tbrown,  i wish you
<tbrown> aguitel: How can I get a job that has linux in it am 19 years old and am in high school still
<P-Chan> Is possible create remastered Xubuntu in Windows XP or Seveb?
<aguitel> tbrown, what that means ?
<tbrown> never mind
<tbrown> Who in here works for linux
<liznevada> damn
<aguitel> i dont know
<liznevada> thunar doesnt mount my blackberry as massive storage
<liznevada> barry and linberry detects the blackberry
<P-Chan> Ok guys other question: How put places menu inside XFCE Menu
<P-Chan> ?
<tbrown> Does Xubuntu Get Virus or Bugs:)
<tbrown> IF so Can I get a program that will help me with that stuff
<Sysi> unless you run random binaries/scripts from internet, no
<Marzata> http://voyager.legtux.org/ is a nice spin
<P-Chan> Virus affects all systemsn
<P-Chan> Marzata: I don't like forks because has few programers
<knome> P-Chan, the places menu is a panel applet and you can't add that in the xubuntu menu
<P-Chan> knome: ok thanks
<knome> there is pretty much no viruses on linux.
<knome> even those which exists will need you typing your password at a wrong time (or from their POV, the right time)
<knome> so as long as you use common sense and think twice before typing your password, you should be fine
<liznevada> so a blackberry on massive storage mode must be monted by thunar right?
<knome> of course bugs exist in packages, but no application can fight that :)
<rolesp> well finaly I have 12.04 working
<rolesp> all the problems gone after the install of the ati video driver
<foobArrr> remind me to do a clean install instead of an upgrade next time ...
<foobArrr> I still have trouble with keyboard shortcuts. I defined shortcuts for window positioning with wmctrl, they all are <Super> + a keypad key. the work fine with most programs, but not with all of them. they don't work e.g. with xchat. any ideas?
<lapsusbrutus> made kiosk mode work :)
<foobArrr> kiosk mode?
<lapsusbrutus> foobArrr: all locked down. for public computers, or noob-extreemes
<Mullins> hello, when will xfce 4.10 be applied to xubuntu?
<Unit193> In 12.10.
<Mullins> Yikes
<Unit193> Unless you add a PPA.
<fabio> hi guys
<fabio> when i try "Extract here" gives me an error
<fabio> Failed to extract files. No suitable archive manager found.
<fabio> but ive seen on ubuntu software centre and the package its installed
<tbrown> What is it called when you have two monitors and you use the other one for space. I need to use my other monitor for space but I dont know how to do it. I have two pictures that are doing the same thing:)
<tbrown> Is anyone on this channel lol:)
<rolesp> to install java do I install do I install de jdk7 from software center or download java from the java site?
<GridCube> rolesp, the one in the site might be more up to date
<GridCube> compare the version numbers
<rolesp> ok gridcube, tnks
<rolesp> the latest in java site es 6.31
<GridCube> rolesp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<rolesp> bbl
<mips1911> waits patiently for 4.10 PPA, sigh
<baizon> :)
<koegs> i am havin problems with the hotkeys
<koegs> i defined "Maximize Window" with Super+UP, but it does not work after reboot
<koegs> using Xubuntu 12.04 AMD64 with alternate installer and dmcrypt
<mips1911> koegs, where do you set that. I can try this side and see what gives
<mips1911> koegs, I just tried it with the default <Alt>F7 and that does not work either, all the other shortcuts do work though.
<koegs> in Settingshm
<koegs> hm, in 11.10 it was working without problems
<well_laid_lawn> saving thesession?
<well_laid_lawn> saving the session?
<well_laid_lawn> derp
<koegs> also it takes some time until the standard-hotkeys for browser, terminal, etc. are working
<Marzata> Super is the windows' flag key?
<koegs> yes
<koegs> also tried ALT_L + Up as an alternative, same problem
<Marzata> I use that key to change language layouts.
<mips1911> double clicking a window also does not maximise it
<koegs> thats working here
<mips1911> koegs, just tried again, seems my double click speed is to slow to be picked up, if i click really fast it works, thx
<xuserx> does anyone know how make ubuntu customization kit work with xubuntu12.04 ? >Failed to copy resolv.conf, error=1
<xuserx> :)
<xuserx> please help me
<xuserx> :-D
<xuserx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/uck/+bug/946480
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946480 in uck (Ubuntu) "Remastering Precise fails on resolv.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xuserx> so, how can i fix this error?
<xuserx> :-D
<xuserx> can you help me?
<ceelight> Hi! Does anyone know where I could get the netboot.tar.gz of xubuntu 12.04? Thanks!
<ceelight> xuserx: What's your problem?
<well_laid_lawn> xuserx: from the bug report you have to remaster the iso afaict
<ceelight> ah, ok...
<well_laid_lawn> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<well_laid_lawn> ceelight: ^^
<xuserx> so i cant remaster xubuntu 12.04 iso?
<well_laid_lawn> xuserx: you can if you want
<xuserx> but how can i fix that error?
<ceelight> well_laid_lawn: thx, I'll give it a try.
<xuserx> well_laid_lawn: how can i fix that error?
<mips1911> ceelight, is there not a single netboot file for all the flavours after which you do a cli install and choose you're apps/DE?
<well_laid_lawn> xuserx: see post #10 of the bugreport
<mips1911> ceelight, as far as i know it works similar to the alternate cd. But here is the netboot files for 12.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/precise/
<xuserx> well_laid_lawn: what post?
<xuserx> ok
<ceelight> mips1911: thanks for the link! Problem is that on the machine where I want to install xubuntu the cdrom is broken. The BIOS doesn't let me boot from USB, so netbook.
<ceelight> -k+t
<mips1911> ceelight, then that link will work for you, just select the right architecture, i386, amd64 etc.
<ceelight> mips1911: yeah, no problem. Not the first time for me... ;-) Thanks again!
<mips1911> ceelight, no problemo ;)
<qwerkus> hi, I'm trying to upgrade Xubuntu from 11.10 to 12.04, but it stucks at "Could not calculate the upgrade"
<qwerkus> how can I find out where exactly the problem is ?
<qwerkus> is there any logfile ?
<qwerkus> Thank for help
<xuserx> i cant fix that error
<knome> qwerkus, try to run 'sudo apt-get update', 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and retry
<qwerkus> @knome: ok, on my way
<xuserx> any ideas?
<xuserx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/uck/+bug/946480
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946480 in uck (Ubuntu) "Remastering Precise fails on resolv.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xuserx> can you help me please?
<qwerkus> "[Waiting for headers]" = ubuntu servers too busy ?
<well_laid_lawn> or there's lots of 'em
<xuserx> i added that text (post #10)  to libraries/remaster-live-cd.sh script but i receive the same error
<xubuntu668> hi, I have an issue with xubuntu 12.04: if I choose another theme (darklook for example) lots of windows won't get themed (like package manager, password request)
<knome> xubuntu668, many themes aren't gtk3 complete - there isn't much you can do about it
<knome> xuserx, i suppose there would be better channels to ask about UCK, but i don't know which - have you tried from #ubuntu ?
<Sysi> gnome-look.org and xfce-look.org have quite nice variety of gtk3 themes
<xubuntu668> ok, I'll try gnome-look.org and xfce-look.org and see if I find some nice dark theme
<xuserx> how can i install uck 2.4.6 svn?
<xuserx> i will try uck 2.4.6 svn
<xuserx> how can i empty root trash in xubuntu?
<xuserx> how can i empty root trash in xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<well_laid_lawn> there shouldn't be a rrot trash
<well_laid_lawn> s/rrot/root/
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, how do I config my xfce session so that after x minutes the screen will fade and go to a login screen (i.e. the screen locks)?
<Sysi> WhereIsMySpoon: see screensaver settings
<WhereIsMySpoon> Sysi, ah i had screensaver disabled
<well_laid_lawn> WhereIsMySpoon: there's a plugin - http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-time-out-plugin
<Marzata> or xtrlock is cool too. it locks the keyboard, while screen visible.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ok thanks people
<xuserx> i trierd uck 2.4.6 svn and the same error
<xuserx> Failed to copy resolv.conf, error=1
<xuserx> Build ended at 2012-05-01 13:17:42
<xuserx> any ideas?
<xubuntu-lover> got d/c. is there a guide to porting a theme to gtk3 around?
<knome> no, not really. it's not a simple/quick task whatsoever
<xubuntu-lover> tch
<xubuntu-lover> I supposed so
<xubuntu-lover> so no luck in the theme side
<xubuntu-lover> T_T
<xubuntu-lover> well, question 2
<xubuntu-lover> network
<xubuntu-lover> I'm using xubuntu precise on a netbook
<xubuntu-lover> I used to be able to share the inet connection with a desktop via lan cable
<xubuntu-lover> wifi has inet from the access point, the eth interface has "shared with other PC" set and all used to work
<xubuntu-lover> address was 10.42.43.68
<xubuntu-lover> , and if I reboot the netbook it becames
<xubuntu-lover> I noticed that if I reboot, I get a 10.42.0.68 address, and that works as before
<xubuntu-lover> but it's not persistent on reboot
<xubuntu-lover> as soon I poweroff, it loses all of this
<xubuntu-lover> happens just with xubuntu, older ubuntu works
<xubuntu-lover> any idea on how to fix this?
<xubuntu-lover> damn! phone
<knome> somebody able to suggest a good printer-scanner-copier for linux?
<knome> for personal use, doesn't have to be high-end or anything
<Myrtti> knome: depends what you're looking for in it
<knome> just the features, in color
<knome> doesn't have to be anything special, just work
<Myrtti> alright, I suppose HP is good in that then. If you were looking for black and white laser I'd say Samsung
<knome> any hp model, or something specific?
<knome> it's for my mom, she already has a hp i think, but i also think that one is borked
<Myrtti> I've got one in Finland and one in UK, SCX-4200 and SCX-4500W and they work mostly plug and play, the scanner sharing over network needs a bit more work but oh well
<Myrtti> (of Samsung)
<knome> hah, "over network" doesn't belong in her repertoire anyway
<knome> but yeah, now that you mention it, i think it wouldn't hurt if it was a network printer
<Myrtti> almost any HP should be fine, they are usually well supported with hplip
<knome> mm-hmm. good
<knome> thanks
<Myrtti> check linuxprinting etc first tho
<knome> heh, verkkokauppa.com is advertisin a hp all-in-one
<Myrtti> what I'd really suggest tho is to consider black and white lasers
<knome> i'm 99% confident that's a no-go
<Myrtti> the ink is more expensive but it yields longer and is cheaper and faster
<Myrtti> ie. money used at one time at purchase is more, but it prints more pages being cheaper at the end of the day
<knome> yeah, i know
<knome> but again, it's not for me
<knome> though i'd go for an inkjet too, but (at least) a3 and print-over-edge
<Myrtti> the SCX-4200 I bought in late 2007 is only now running out of it's introductory smaller ink casette
<knome> but that's a different story...
<knome> huho, yeah
<Myrtti> main use has has been printing train/flight tickets and occasional code printout
<Myrtti> unless she is printing photographs, which is stupid, there is relatively small benefits in having a colour inkjet
<Myrtti> just something to think about...
<mips1911> knome, hp officejet series. One with built in lan is even better. Got a 6313 which is great
<knome> Myrtti, yeah...
<knome> wireless mice work usually well, right?
<ablomen> knome, i second hp printers, the drivers worked for everything i attached to pc's (from 90's plotters to modern all in ones etc), and wireless mice/keyboards work fine, at least if you go for something decent like logitech etc
<knome> yeah, she has a logitech mouse
<knome> and acutally, a hp printer too ;)
<ablomen> Heh ok that should be fine then :)
<knome> i hope so. possibly going to install 12.04 for her tomorrow
<knome> or if not tomorrow, any time soon whatsoever
<ablomen> nice, I know my mom appreciated the interface/stability etc after switching from windows 7, xfce is seems very mom-friendly ;)
<Sysi> I should upgrade mom's laptop to 12.04
<knome> yup, wife-friendly too!
<mips1911> knome, I also have a logitech wireless mouse on my laptop
<Myrtti> I might be migrating my sister's machine to Xubuntu with 12.04
<baizon> ich will upgrade moms laptop from 10.4 when 12.04.1 is released :)
<Myrtti> so it's rolereversal, I've moved from Xubuntu to Ubuntu on 11.10, and she'll move to Xubuntu from Ubuntu on 12.04
<yell0w> baizon: wimp
 * yell0w >_>
<knome> yell0w, please, we don't need that attitude
<baizon> wimp?
<knome> upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04.1 is encouraged
<yell0w> hahaha knome jk
<knome> yell0w, please don't
<baizon> jk?
<knome> yell0w, irony is really hard to "get" over irc
<yell0w> i am on 10.4 waiting for 12.04.1
<baizon> words please, no shortcuts
<baizon> a ok
<baizon> xubuntu or ubuntu?
<yell0w> been using ubuntu up until 2 days ago
<Sysi> unity offers some really interesting options for power users, but I'm happy with my xfce setup
<yell0w> i saw 12.04 come out so i thought, time to start migrating
<yell0w> :D
<Myrtti> Sysi: yeah I suspect the brilliance of Unity is lost on my sister
<Myrtti> Sysi: and XFCE is fine for her just like it was fine for me
<Myrtti> I'd probably still be using Xubuntu if Unity hadn't grown on me when I used it on a tablet machine
<Sysi> Myrtti: I can't know if she'd hate it, but she'll probably like xfce
<knome> Myrtti, so, as somebody who went the other way, what's in unity that you didn't get from xfce - or is it about something else?
<Myrtti> knome: I absolutely love the Empathy/Gmail indicator integration
<knome> hmm. can't you have that in xfce too?
<Myrtti> I used a lot of keyboard shortcuts on XFCE too, so that's nothing new
<Sysi> I never really got that integration when I used gnome-shell.. maybe I'm not active enough with IMs
<Myrtti> what I like is the ease of looking up applications and files with the Unity search thingie, it's like a cross between Gnome-Do, Run dialog and the menus
<knome> mm-hmm
<Myrtti> Sysi: it's more about the email integration for me
<Sysi> ah
<baizon> i use popper :)
<baizon> very nice for multiple email account
 * knome only wants email when he clicks email
<Myrtti> perhaps I should try to do that screencast
<Myrtti> again
<knome> \o/
 * Sysi installing synapse
<yell0w> Myrtti: i'm the other way around. i prefer gnome-do over unity
<baizon> yell0w: i use synapse :)
<baizon> loving it since day 1
<yell0w> not in the repo ?
<Sysi> for 10.04 maybe not yet
<Sysi> baizon: do I need to add it to autostart?
<baizon> Sysi: damn i forgot
<baizon> if im not wrong there should be an option
<baizon> to autolaunch
<Sysi> seems to be, I guess that works
 * knome is off, see you all later
<baizon> cu knome
<Sysi> meh, synapse is nowhere near the usability of spotlight
<baizon> Sysi: your using xubuntu?
<Sysi> yup
<baizon> i mean its the same as spotlight =)
<Sysi> much worse with files
<baizon> ok
<baizon> but there is no spotlight for linux?
<Sysi> I have mac too
<baizon> ok
<yell0w> Sysi: kupfer ?
<yell0w> does ctrl-f4 not work in xubuntu ?
<Sysi> does it even work for searching files?
<yell0w> yes Sysi
<Sysi> whta should ctrl F4 do?
<yell0w> close tabs ?
<yell0w> i swear it was working yesterday :~(
<yell0w> now it's not
<GridCube> yell0w, ctrl-w
<Sysi> kupfer doesn't really look any better..
<yell0w> GridCube: can i change it somewhere ?
<yell0w> Sysi: it's got lots of plugins
<GridCube> yell0w, read this http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<yell0w> GridCube: i'm on 10.04
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> okay
<GridCube> 10.04 used xfce 4.6
<GridCube> i dunno
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> yell0w, try this http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5978
<hydester> running xubuntu 12.04 and can't get my dual monitors working again.  only mirrored.  tried xrandr with --left-of and it flickrs and stays mirrored.  tried settings editor and changed one monitor position without any effect after reboot.  any other suggestions?  using VGA1 and DVI1
<GridCube> yell0w, that last one should really help you
<GridCube> hydester, try using arandr
<yell0w> GridCube: thanks
<hydester> GridCube: hey.  i did and dragging them apart doesn't unmirror them
<hydester> closing and opening arandr they are overlapped again
<hydester> okay, i was able to do this as a workaround: xrandr --output DVI1 --pos 1024x0
<hydester> in the past i have used position only in settings editor or --left/right-of via xrandr
<hipparchia> hi :)
<Myrtti> knome, Sysi: http://youtu.be/ERv2SOGL2Yw
<xubuntu317> hello
<jpastore> hi, where do I go to create a CIFS or SSHFS mount in xubuntu? is there a Places/connect to server? or should I just use the mount command?
<Tibuda> jpastore: for ssh, use gigolo
<jpastore> tibuda, ok something I cna install from the ubuntu software manager?
<Tibuda> it is already installed in xubuntu, under the system menu
<jpastore> tibuda, ok I found it and I can browse my other box, is there a way to mount with this? I want to mount a folder on the remote server into a local folder.
<jpastore> tibuda, i think I may have figured it out before you spin wheels pointing me to docs or anything
<jpastore> thanks for the tips. I'll let you know if I have an issue...you rock! =)
<Tibuda> ok
<autif> I have a USB-serial dongle (067b:2303) - it used to work fine in Natty/Oneiric as a user, however, in Precise, I need to sudo to send/receive data from it - how do I fix this?
<jpastore> Tibuda: ok I got it bookmarked but I don't see how to mount it. should I use sshfs/fstab?
<Tibuda> jpastore: gigolo uses gvfs, which mounts everything in ~/.gvfs
<jpastore> interesting
<jpastore> I'll look up that syntax shortly. while waiting I started on trying sshfs
<jpastore> ok well sshfs not working as intended. let me see if gvfs is installed and how to make that work.
<palmpilot> hi, is there another way to deliver additional options/arguments to the graphic driver than creating and fiddeling around a manually created xorg.conf?
<autif> I have a USB-serial dongle (067b:2303) - it used to work fine in Natty/Oneiric as a user, however, in Precise, I need to sudo to send/receive data from it - how do I fix this? I am guessing that somehow udev needs to be tweaked - I just can not figure out how
<zth> tips for a easy way to control the cpu-governors?
<zth> in xfce
<nishttal2> how can i setup the SSD on this machine to always mount at /ssd on reboot
<Unit193> nishttal2: By using fstab.
<nishttal2> Unit193, command not found.. do i need to isntall it?
<Unit193> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nishttal2> Unit193, aah i see
<Unit193> I use that to mount a SMB share to /mnt
<nishttal2> so i need the UUID for the drive?
<Unit193> Not hard to pickup.
<nishttal2> in Ubuntu there was disk utility.. i dont see that in xubuntu
<nishttal2> do you know how i can install that
<nishttal2> i can just use /dev/sdb instead of UUID
<Unit193> gparted was it, I'd think. You can also sudo blkid
<nishttal2> ok made the entry now do i reboot or is there another way to make this show up?
<nishttal2> i did this btw.. /dev/sdb1       /ssd    ext4    defaults        0       2
<Unit193> I don't remember what's supposed to be there, but sudo mount -a will mount it, if it's correct.
<nishttal2> yeah that worked.. thanks :)
<Unit193> Great1
<nishttal2> so at reboot this is automatically run?
<Unit193> s/1/\!/
<Unit193> Yeop.
<nishttal2> sweet
<nishttal2> Unit193, can i put samba shares in fstab?
<Unit193> If not, better tell me quick so I can remove mine. >_>
<nishttal2> hahah.. how do i provide the password for it
<nishttal2> if its happening at boot time
<Unit193>  credentials=/path/to/file
<Unit193> //192.168.1.100/public /mnt/alpha/public cifs credentials=/root/alphawvm,uid=1000,gid=1000,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0     (Note, this is really not a good way to do it. :P )
<nishttal2> perfect creating credentials file now
<Sandor> Hello
<liznevada> so, anybody here has a blackberry?
<Sandor> I need some help
<Sandor> I used ndiswrapper to install a driver for Netgear WNA1000M adapter
<Sandor> Then I went to manage connection
<Sandor> Plugged in my info
<Sandor> And nothing
<Sandor> I believe this is Lucid
<Sandor> Not sure then
<Sandor> Any help would be great
<Sandor> Oh, and I don't have ethernet connection
<Sandor> Desktop, far from modem
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs That's about all I can give you, that and there's a GUI for it too. Never had to use it.
<Sandor> Well, thank you.
<liznevada> so all folks use android huh?
<Unit193> Not necessarily, just the active ones don't use BlackBerry.
<liznevada> i mean, i try to use the massive storage but xubuntu doesnt mount it
<liznevada> but barry and linberry detectes the phone
<liznevada> and lsusb as well
<Unit193> !info barrybackup-gui
<ubottu> barrybackup-gui (source: barry): GTK+ based GUI for backing up the RIM BlackBerry Handheld. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15-1.2 (precise), package size 72 kB, installed size 290 kB
<liznevada> barry detects the phone and can sync and all, but the massive storage mode doesnt work
<liznevada> xubuntu doesnt mount it
<liznevada> btw fedo** using KD* mounts it as USB Key
<Unit193> You could try manually with mount.
<Unit193> I've never used a BB before, so I'm not likely to know for sure.
<liznevada> yeah but the pc with xubuntu is not for me. but for my brother, a non linux user
<liznevada> and xubuntu mounts regulars usb keys but not the god***** phone
<martinphone> can anyone please paste the command used to scan from the terminal? was it pnma something?
<Myrtti> blackberries aren't even sold where I live
<bjornborg> hi! does thunar remember its window position?
<nishttal2> Unit193, i am getting this error with samba share http://www.fpaste.org/YPt0/
<Unit193> nishttal2: Did you check dmesg? (type that into terminal to see) and can you paste the line you use too?
<Unit193> Also, what did you use to make the auth file? It's a bit picky on that.
<nishttal2> i install cifs-utils and now it works.. thanks  :)
<Unit193> I did nothing, but you're welcome.
<nishttal2> going to reboot and see if everything shows up :)
<tnorris> 12.04 has finally been mirrored in the US, but I still can't upgrade from 11.10. any ideas?
<Unit193> Do you have errors? Why do you think you can't update?
<Unit193> (I'm in Ohio and upgraded 3 systems random days ago)
<tnorris> Unit193: don't know why. I run "sudo update" then "sudo do-release-upgrade" and it just says there's no new distro
<Unit193> Weird, is your sources.list messed up at all?
<tnorris> Unit193: where do I find sources.list?
<Myrtti> if it were 10.04 I'd know what the problem is...
<Unit193> Yeah, but could try that anyway. :P
<Unit193> /etc/apt/sources.list
<tnorris> Myrtti: might as well give it a shot
<tnorris> Unit193: thanks. just took a peek. looks like it's never been touched
<Unit193> sudo do-rel<tab> -d
<tnorris> output> "Checking for a new ubuntu release No new release found"
<Unit193> Myrtti: We permitted to go debian style? ;)
<baizon> tnorris: or run "update-manager -d"
<tnorris> baizon: nope. still doesn't think there's an update
<baizon> you dont get a button with 12.04?
<tnorris> Myrtti: what was that problem you were talking about?
<Unit193> Just to make sure, you are connected to the internet and it's all working? No blocks on ubuntu.com?
<tnorris> baizon: nope.
<Myrtti> tnorris: if you were on Lucid, 10.04 LTS, the update wouldn't show up until the first .1 update to 12.04 is available
<Myrtti> you'd have to try it with the -d flag on the command, then it would show
<tnorris> Unit193: yeah. it's the box i'm typing on now. and no blocks are in place.
<Myrtti> but since you've already tried it, and you're not on Lucid, then it's not that either
<tnorris> Myrtti: -d doesn't work. already tried it.
<tnorris> ok, yeah
<tnorris> is there a way I can get more verbose output so I can see what's going on?
<yell0w> which version are you on ?
<Unit193> tnorris: Well, would you mind pastebining your sources? Also check lsb_release -a
<tnorris> and i'm back (just installed latest kernel and had to rebuild my nvidia drivers)
<tnorris> so, is there a way to check for a new dist. verbosely? so I can see where it's checking.
<Unit193> do-rele<TAB> --help didn't say much.
<tnorris> Unit193: nope. no verbose output or anything
<tnorris> Unit193: do-release-upgrade is actually just a py script that uses update-manager to check for the updates.
<Unit193> Yep, it's not much.  I'd asked if I could look at your sources.list, but not sure I could do much.
<Belserusk> I have a laptop with 2 approx. 35GB HDDs and want to install Xubuntu 12.04 -- at the install screen it hangs after I select to unmount the drive after the Question. What do I do now?
<Belserusk> The laptop is a Acer TravelMate 4220.
<tnorris> Unit193: wow, i'm a dumbass. in the update-manager menu, it was set to never show updates to new distributions...
<Myrtti> ... LOL :-D
<Belserusk> I have a Acer TravelMate 4220 laptop with 2 35GB HDDs and want to install Xubuntu 12.04 -- at the install screen it hangs after I select to unmount the drive in response to the Question. What do I do now?
<Unit193> Wow, and it won't tell you about it if you *manually* check? Crappy...
<tnorris> Unit193: i know, right? I thought that's the way it worked so I disabled automatically notifying me because I manually update all the time.
<tnorris> Belserusk: what is " the Question"?
<knome> tnorris, "will you marry me?"
<knome> though the installer shouldn't ask that..
<Belserusk> tnorris, you know the one where it says such a drive is in use...
<Belserusk> tnorris, perhaps it cannot unmount the 2 HDD's
<tnorris> Belserusk: why do you need to unmount them?
<tnorris> knome: choosing a distro can sometimes feel like a life time commitment though.
<Belserusk> tnorris, Because it says I cannot change partitions unless it is unmounted.
<tnorris> Belserusk: after you using the normal live cd, or the alternate installer?
<Belserusk> tnorris, norm
<tnorris> are you trying to do anything with the hdd's before you install?
<starn> is there any major changes in 12.04?? like as long as there is no huge change like unity for ubuntu i am happy.
<tnorris> starn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu
<starn> thanks tnorris the upgrade text only had links for ubuntu..
<tnorris> starn: yeah, the link is buried in a text wall.
<Belserusk> tnorris, no
<starn> hmm the line "lots of appearance imrpovements scare me a little.. guess i'll ghosts the hard drive onto my backup drive and update...... for everything else sounds fine to me.
<tnorris> Belserusk: can you try physically removing the hdd you don't want to install to?
<tnorris> starn: don't think you have to worry. check the screenshots of 12.04 on xubuntu.org.
<knome> starn, improvements, not huge changes
<starn> tnorris: ah didn't think to do that.. guess i should sleep while it updates haha.
<tnorris> sleep is good. unwanted, but necessary.
<starn> true.. well i don't see any updates to anything that will drive me insane. so i'll talk to you guys later when my brain has a lil rem..
<Belserusk> Hi. Can someone help me with this?
<Belserusk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11895695#post11895695
<holstein> Belserusk: i would try the alternate installer http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<holstein> or however you get there from http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<GridCube> Belserusk, is sdb the second disk or is the usbdrive?
<Belserusk> Hi holstein. Ok. Would me using a USB drive Live session rather than a Live CD make a difference?
<holstein> Belserusk: AFAIK, that works fine now
<holstein> GridCube will have some helful suggestions though :)
<Belserusk> Hi GridCube. My USB pen is /dev/sdb1
<GridCube> ok so sdb is mounted because you are running your system from it
<GridCube> if you try to install over the medium you are using to install it will fail
<Belserusk> GridCube, Is SDA2 mounted? What does the * signify?
<GridCube> !imagebin | Belserusk
<ubottu> Belserusk: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<GridCube> please send me an screenshot Belserusk
<GridCube> also on a terminal write this >sudo fdisk -l
<GridCube> and pastebin the output
<Belserusk> GridCube, http://imagebin.org/210531
<GridCube> Belserusk, yes, that doesnt help much :P
<Belserusk> http://imagebin.org/210532
<GridCube> Belserusk, the asterisk means that partition is a booteable one
<Belserusk> GridCube, I see.
<GridCube> Belserusk, i gather that your sdb is a 16gb pendrive
<Belserusk> GridCube, Yes.
<GridCube> and you are trying to install xubuntu there?
<Belserusk> GridCube, No, I want to install Xub onto one of the 2 HDDs.
<Belserusk> My 16GB pen drive contains the Xub live ISO.
<GridCube> ok, let me see your install setup, no the error, the underit screen
<Belserusk> GridCube, ?
<GridCube> yes
<Belserusk> GridCube, Please explain
<Belserusk> GridCube, If I used a CD instead -- perhaps there will be no problem?
<GridCube> there is a stage where the installer asks you where do you want to install
<GridCube> Belserusk, its the same
<Belserusk> GridCube, No. I don't get to that part. It hangs before that.
<GridCube> ooooo
<GridCube> thats wrong
<GridCube> it should not matter if you have mounted sdb
<Belserusk> GridCube, Its a pity because the live session is zippy and everything else seems fine.
<GridCube> Belserusk, care to retry using another usb port?
<GridCube> Belserusk, please send me another image, please on a terminal write: df
<GridCube> and paste the output
<Belserusk> GridCube, funny enough I was thinking that..._^^
<Belserusk> GridCube, will do. I must turn the laptop back on. Back soon...
<GridCube> oh :P
<GridCube> yeah
<GridCube> nevermind then, it was to know where sdb was being mounted
<GridCube> because if it was to /target then it would explain some things
<Belserusk> GridCube, what is "/target" ?
<GOMF> hello
<GridCube> /target is where the installer cd mounts the "target" destiny of partitions, say you give sda3 to /home, the live cd would mount them on /target/home
<Unit193> Howdy.
<GridCube> sup GOMF
<GridCube> :)
<Belserusk> GridCube, I understand.
<GOMF> not much, i have a question about xubuntu (specifically thunar/catfish)
<GridCube> ask away
<GOMF> i would like to search files in a folder and copy/cut and paste the found files to another folder
<GOMF> how would i do this?
<Belserusk> GridCube, changing the USB port did not make a difference.
<GridCube> Belserusk, when does this screen pops up?
<GridCube> after what stage?
<Belserusk> GridCube, Which screen - the "unknown partitions... one?
<SATop> hello
<Belserusk> http://imagebin.org/210532
<GOMF> i hoped that i could select all the files in catfish and press cut but there is no option for that
<GridCube> no Belserusk in the installer
<GridCube> what stage, you first set the language, then
<GridCube> when does it fails?
<GridCube> GOMF, sadly, thats not possible :(
<Belserusk> 3rd
<Belserusk> GridCube, 3rd stage.
<GridCube> i never understood the usefulness of catfish, it just search for stuff and thats it
<Unit193> GridCube: Can't you do that in find with -exec?
<GridCube> GOMF, i always end up find with -exec
<GridCube> s/end up/end up using/
<GridCube> Belserusk, thats the one when you choose disks?
<GOMF> GridCube, ok, thanks for the help
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> sorry GOMF :(
<GOMF> GridCube, no problem, it's not your fault ;)
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> GOMF, using find with exec is rather easy, do you want some guidance?
<Belserusk> GridCube, don't get that far. I just tried Lubuntu live session -- same problem.
<GOMF> GridCube, i'll figure it out, i just couldn't find anything on google concerning thunar/catfish that's why i came here
<GridCube> mmmhm
<GridCube> Belserusk, try an alternate installer
<GridCube> or as last resource try a real cd
<Belserusk> GridCube, I will try live cd first. Cheers.
<GridCube> and remove the pendrive, that should make all sdb warnings irrelevant because there will be none :P
<Belserusk> GridCube, thanks for your help. Cheers.
<GridCube> good luck
<Belserusk> Bye GridCube .
<SATop> how to run programs wich require root in a normal user login as another user with admin rights ?
<GridCube> sudo
<GridCube> !sudo | SATop
<ubottu> SATop: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<GridCube> !gksu | SATop
<ubottu> SATop: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<SATop> sudo wont work because the user is not in the admin group
<GridCube> add it
<SATop> i dont want to add it
<GridCube> well, log in to a terminal as a sudoer user
<SATop> i want to do admin taks in a normal user login as another userwith admin rights
<Unit193> su admin-user
<GridCube> SATop, something like "sudo su root"
<SATop> unit i try that
<Pici> 'sudo -i'
<Unit193> Pici: The current user doesn't have admin, and doesn't want to add it.
<Pici> Unit193: er, I was correcting GridCube.  Selecting reading :/
<Unit193> Yep, had that.
<SATop> unit your method works
<Unit193> Great, glad that gets it.
<SATop> unit i had another method "pkexec sudo -s"
<dpyro> hi, I have a xubuntu guest VM in VMWare that just ran out of space, it was 9GB ext4 mounted for / and 1GB of swap
<dpyro> i shutdown the VM, added 1GB in disk space to the VMware disk, and booted back up
<dpyro> and fired up gparted
<dpyro> right now i have the same 9GB ext4 / partition, then 1GB unallocated, then 1GB swap
<dpyro> i can succesfully disable the swap partition online and move it around
<dpyro> can i extend the 9GB ext4 / partition online to also use the unallocated space (which is on the right)?
<dpyro> i know you can extend ext4 online, but i don't know how to do it with a partition itself :S
<dpyro> thanks for any help in advance
<dpyro> :)
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> dpyro, how important is your data there?
<GridCube> moving partition and resizing them can be a tricky work
<GridCube> to start with, you need to umount the disk you are wanting to resize, so you need to be using something like a live-cd to do that, you can use gparted live (http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php) then you resize and move to your pleasure
<dpyro> hmm
<dpyro> well ideally i just want to do this quickly and get a dedicated disk for the VM later on when I have $/time
<dpyro> my other option i guess is to try and trim down the xubuntu os itself
<GridCube> dpyro, think that /etc/fstab uses UUID to work, so if you resize your disks the UUID for them would change, edit your fstab before starting and give them static locations, like /dev/sda1 because else you wont be able to boot again
<GridCube> also if grub points to UUID you will find the same problem
<dpyro> does it UUID the disk itself or its partitions?
<GridCube> partitions
<dpyro> oh my
<dpyro> i guess size is included in that hash
<dpyro> or endpoint
<GridCube> i pretty much guess so, im never sure of how those things work
<dpyro> is there a way to list installed packages and their sizes?
<GridCube> i don't know about the sizes but in synaptic you can sort all the installed software
<hydester> dpyro: if you usv LVM then you can extend partitions online
<hydester> you extend the lv partition then extend the underlying ext4
<dpyro> i'm not using LVM :(
<dpyro> i didn't think xubuntu would grow to use 9GB
<dpyro> what's the size of base xubuntu and the UI?
<GridCube> :P it can
<dpyro> erm DE
<GridCube> !info xfwm4
<ubottu> xfwm4 (source: xfwm4): window manager of the Xfce project. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.3-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1135 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<GridCube> not that big
<dpyro> 4GB for the DE
<hydester> perhaps upgrade (or whatever you'd consider it) to btrfs and use compression
<hydester> i'm have not personally embraced btrfs yet, but just an idea
<dpyro> hmm
<dpyro> well i'm shooting for any hackish idea that frees up 500MB-1GB
<dpyro> otherwise it would be more time efficient to just reinstall
<dpyro> as its a VM
<hydester> a VM?  so you have more space, just not in the VM?
<dpyro> i mostly use it for programming in python3/numpy/scipy
<dpyro> no, the space is IN the vm
<dpyro> i allocated more diskspace from vmware
<dpyro> its just unallocated
<hydester> i'd guess there is a vmware way to do it.  just create a new vmdk or whatever it is called and copy it there
<hydester> then extend ext4
<dpyro> vmdk = vm disk image?
<hydester> i use virtualbox, here is info on how to do it with that - http://www.collage6.com/2011/01/06/resize-and-expand-a-virtualbox-hard-drive-and-media-made-easy/
<dpyro> well i can't just extend ext4 without extending the partition first
<hydester> should  be similar process with vmware
<hydester> basically migrating the partition to a new virtual disk
<dpyro> is virtual box OSS?
<hydester> gray area.  there is an OS version and a non-OS free version
<hydester> more open than vmware
<dpyro> i'd imagine, vmware is completely closed
<dpyro> i think the problem is i have vmware player
<hydester> i mean more free than vmware
<hydester> ;)
<dpyro> vmware workstation has tools to help you resize linux partitions without running the VM
<dpyro> heh
<hydester> vbox is very good.  but some advanced features are command line only.  but mostly it just works and has seamless mode too, which i think vmware copied from them
<dpyro> is there a way to list all installed packages? i'm thinking apt-cache can do it
<dpyro> aye
<dpyro> my only requirement is host/guest integration
<dpyro> i couldn't get file transfer integration working on this vmware player anyway, but just copy/paste is invaluable
<GridCube> dpyro, you can run vmware disks with vboxOSE
<dpyro> otherwise i get along with dropbox but that's an unnecessary duplication of space
<dpyro> vbox-ose?
<GridCube> virtualbox-ose, its the manager for vboxes
<rolesp> a good two pane file manager for xubuntu?
<koegs> spacefm
<GridCube> mc
<GridCube> :P
<knome> guys...
<GridCube> yes
<koegs> http://sourceforge.net/projects/spacefm/files/
<knome> koegs, suggesting things that aren't in the repositories is generally not useful
<knome> besides, it is alpha
<GridCube> rolesp, if graphical is more your cup of tea, then emelFM2
<GridCube> !info emelFM2
<ubottu> emelfm2 (source: emelfm2): file manager for X/gtk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 692 kB, installed size 1671 kB
<GridCube> its not "pretty" but does the work
<GridCube> :P i like to use mc in any case, it feels more hackerly
<GridCube> and you can use it when your computer wont go into graphical mode and still feel safe if youhave to delete or move some files, not having to remember and probably typo something that you might regret
<knome> nah
<knome> better to take backups
<knome> even better is not to make mistakes
<hydester> if you pipe a lot then i'm guessing mc would be very limiting
<GridCube> yes
<rolesp> I think mc is good, it was my favorite in dos, until norton commander was born
<GridCube> rolesp, being that mc born out of nc, i dont see how thats possible
<knome> ...offtopic?
<Unit193> Netcat?
<hydester> i think he just said it backwards
<hydester> nothing beats a find | xargs sequence... :)
<SATop> not in the repo's but there is a ppa http://code.google.com/p/sunflower-fm/
<rolesp> gridcube after dos norton commander come a windows version
<knome> ... #xubuntu-offtopic
<rolesp> very similar to total commander
<GridCube> yes we shoul take this to ot
<rolesp> apears that double commander is not in the repositories
<knome> rolesp, #xubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue that discussion.
<rolesp> bbl
<manitou> hi is im trying to set my brightness to 75% when i boot ! is it anyone can point me in some directions how ? its acer aspire S3 (must in boot acpi_backlight=vendor so i can regulate it manual )
<ThePendulum> I am definitely going to be around more often
<GridCube> manitou, try this http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/10/how-to-adjust-monitor-brightness-from.html
<ThePendulum> This really, really, really amazing person transacted a decent amount of money to my PayPal account for helping him out. I don't know if that person is in this channel, but if you are, may I thank you a lot. It really wasn't nessecary!
<manitou> he nice ThePendulum
<ThePendulum> If only I remembered his nickname
<manitou> GridCube: not working :(
<GridCube> :(
<ThePendulum> manitou: I just came in, what's the issue?
<ThePendulum> (Don't worry, I still do free support)
<manitou> m trying to set my brightness to 75% when i boot ! is it anyone can point me in some directions how ? its acer aspire S3 (must in boot acpi_backlight=vendor so i can regulate it manual )
<manitou> hehehe
<ThePendulum> hmm
<ThePendulum> I haven't been able to set the display brightness on this Asus laptop at all
<ThePendulum> Interesting matter
<GridCube> i used a thing the other day that worked, but was on my laptop and now i cant remember
<GridCube> XD
<manitou> tru parametar in grub acpi_backlight=vendor
 * GridCube is not being very useful
<ThePendulum> All I can think of, is wearing stylish Ray-Bans after boot
<manitou> ThePendulum: yea
 * ThePendulum isn't as supportive as I was yesterday either
<manitou> :)
<GridCube> manishe, http://www.ubuntuka.com/ubuntu-command-line-tricks-set-1/
<GridCube> maybe?
<ThePendulum> I'm in a hotel, and we planned to stay until Friday. However, it's so boring that we will probably go home tomorrow
<GridCube> but i dont have a /proc/acpi/video :P
<GridCube> so you might need to create them=
<GridCube> dunno
<manitou> i will try GridCube
<GridCube> found it :D
<GridCube> its xgamma -gamma 0.75
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> that should set your brightness to 75%
<pyge> when will be the update to kernel 3.3? i heard it will improve my battery and temperature...
<GridCube> ofcourse thats a command you need to run from x, so you can add it to your start applications
<manitou> and what is default gamma ?
<manitou> i is it 1
<GridCube> yes its 1
<manitou> ok i try to play with it :)
<manitou> and i have problems with Atheros AR9485 disconect from ap , and cannot restart device ? i tryed nohwcrypt=1 no help :(
<manitou> i just change atheros with intel 5100 and using wicd and works
<Barridus> how can i get rid of the keyring prompts?  (i think it's gnome keyring but i'm not sure)
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> its the gnome keyring
<GridCube> when do you get it?
<Barridus> hmm, i think only when i save a password or use a saved password in chromium-browser
<GridCube> you autologin?
<GridCube> or you type your password to log in?
<GridCube> if you type your password then you can simply delete the contents on ~/.gnome2/keyrings/ and it should start working as it should again
<Barridus> yeah i log in with password
<Barridus> and i deleted the whole keyring folder yesterday, i just got the prompt a few mins before i asked today
<GridCube> barridus then it should be the last time
<Barridus> hmmm
<Barridus> so i don't need to keep re-deleting it?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> it should just ask you once
<manitou> how i can control how long timeout disable touchpad while typing ? its about 3 sec its too long ! 1 will be fine
<GridCube> !synaptics | manitou
<ubottu> manitou: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<GridCube> manitou, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-disable-the-touchpad-while-you-are-typing/
<manitou> GridCube: syndaemon is it ! thx
<GridCube> :D
<dwangoAC> Greetings!  I'm working with Xubuntu 12.04 trying to use OSS4 and I've encountered https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oss4/+bug/969733; there's a patch but I am unsure where to start looking as to how to use it.  Any pointers?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969733 in oss4 (Ubuntu) "oss4-dkms 4.2-build2005-2ubuntu1: oss4 kernel module failed to build (cp: cannot stat `/lib/modules/3.2.0-23-generic/source/include/linux/limits.h': No such file or directory)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dwangoAC> Thanks, ubottu!
<dwangoAC> Long and the short of it, there's a patch at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oss4/+bug/969733/+attachment/3085110/+files/dkmspatch.txt but I do not know if I need to grab the raw source of oss4-dkms and apply it then build from scratch or what...
<dwangoAC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide/BuildFromDebdiff looks like it might be the right answer, trying now
<Barridus> GridCube, sorry late reply.  ok then let's hope it's gone for good XD
<Barridus> thanks for the response
#xubuntu 2012-05-02
<aguitel> any news about ppa to upgrade 4.8 to 4.10 ?
<GridCube> aguitel, https://plus.google.com/u/1/112064450121097287690/posts/8Z5jnh8cRb1
<aguitel> GridCube, this is pre release
<GridCube> aguitel, the ppa should be updated
<GridCube> i dont know though, you can ask in that post
<Unit193> Shouldn't be much different, just remember that it's not supported.
<dwangoAC> Any suggestions on how to apply a patch from a launchpad patch?  I'm still trying to figure out which file to apply this patch to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oss4/+bug/969733/+attachment/3085110/+files/dkmspatch.txt
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969733 in oss4 (Ubuntu) "oss4-dkms 4.2-build2005-2ubuntu1: oss4 kernel module failed to build (cp: cannot stat `/lib/modules/3.2.0-23-generic/source/include/linux/limits.h': No such file or directory)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dwangoAC> It says --- oss4-dkms.dkms.in.orig	2012-04-17 13:48:23.942005033 -0400
<dwangoAC> +++ oss4-dkms.dkms.in	2012-04-17 13:46:44.786004998 -0400
<dwangoAC> But I can't find an oss4-dkms.dkms file in the source package for oss4-base
<GridCube> dwangoAC, http://www.linuxtutorialblog.com/post/introduction-using-diff-and-patch-tutorial
<dwangoAC> GridCube: Thanks for the link!
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> hope it helps
<GridCube> seems pretty extensive
<dwangoAC> I just don't use patch much
<GridCube> :P me neither
<dwangoAC> It'd be nice if this known fix were produced in a package - perhaps in 12.04.1
<GridCube> i did once, using diff, its not that hard
<dwangoAC> Hmm... yeah, this shows me how to use it but not how to determine what "originalfile" is
<GridCube> dwangoAC, don't know, if the file is updated it should simply be a matter of updating
<dwangoAC> Hmm... still very puzzled - I get can't find file to patch at input line 3 and it asks me which file to patch
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> maybe you need to sudo the diff
<dwangoAC> Can you take a quick look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oss4/+bug/969733/+attachment/3085110/+files/dkmspatch.txt and give me your best guess on the name of the file the patch applies to?  I'm getting mixed up with the .in and .out...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969733 in oss4 (Ubuntu) "oss4-dkms 4.2-build2005-2ubuntu1: oss4 kernel module failed to build (cp: cannot stat `/lib/modules/3.2.0-23-generic/source/include/linux/limits.h': No such file or directory)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dwangoAC> I've never seen a patch with a DEST_MODULE_LOCATION before...
<GridCube> dwangoAC, sorry don't know
<dwangoAC> GridCube: It's OK, Google doesn't seem to either :)
<GridCube> dwangoAC, sorry
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> dwangoAC, you need to patch dkms
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> then maybe find where dkms is
<GridCube> like with:  whereis dkms
<GridCube> and go there
<Unit193> http://tamsler.blogspot.com/2009/02/patching-with-git-diff.html Is typically helpful.
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> Unit193 is here
<GridCube> he knows more
 * GridCube runs away
<Unit193> He knows nothing.
<dwangoAC> Whew!  I finally found it - my find command had a typo.  The file was located under a /debian/ subfolder.  Applying the patch with -p0 worked correctly and I now have sound again.
<dwangoAC> Long and the short of it, it wasn't really a DEBDIFF patch and had to be patched differently than the normal instructions.
<Unit193> Well, sound is good.
<Unit193> I typically go to the arch wiki for sound issues. :P
<Psykus> ahh, fresh linux install
<GridCube> :D
<Psykus> it's like a new pair of socks
<s0b3> hello
<Unit193> Howdy, what do you need help with?
<s0b3> i was wondering how to remove gnome
<s0b3> foolish of me to even install it, but I just wanted to see how it looked, but it didn't work
<s0b3> i used autoremove but it still doesn't add up to the 400 something mb that it asked me in the first place when i installed gnome
<utu-san> s0b3: try aptitude clean && apt-get autoremove
<Unit193> !purexfce |may not be as much help
<ubottu> may not be as much help: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<s0b3> ok thanks
<utu-san> just curious when is 4.10 coming coming to a ppa ?
<Shape> Hello, I'm looking for an xfce theme that looks like Ubuntu. I looked on xfce-look and couldn't find one or mislooked it or they had bad ratings. Any suggestions?
<Shape> Nevermind, I think I found one! Ambiance & Radiance Themes for Xfce&LXDE  12.04
<Unit193> Yeah, was about to pull that one up. :P
<Unit193> Found it the other night, but not for me.
<Shape> Unit193: What theme do you use?
<Unit193> Heh, it's not complete. :P
<Unit193> Blackbird.
<Shape> And how come most themes are way below 70% ?
<Unit193> Dpm
<Unit193> Don't know, shimmer ones are the best.
<Shape> Unit193: What did you mean by the theme not being complete?
<Unit193> The author had just started converting it, but hasn't had time to work on it. http://shimmerproject.org/
<Unit193> https://github.com/shimmerproject/
<Shape> Unit193: The ones you pasted are the ones you use? Goodones/ finished ones? Since you said "shimmer ones are the best"?
<Unit193> I think they are most compatible with GTK2 and 3 at the same time, but see !best.
<Shape> Unit193: Oh, what I meant by best was best as in not having bugs. :)
<Unit193> Personally, I say yes.  That's the project that provides Xubuntu with themes, so they're the official ones already installed. (I just needed something dark, bright kills my eyes)
<Shape> Yeah, same here, that's the reason I was asking in the first place. The main theme is too bright.
<Unit193> Bluebird isn't too bad, but I ended up with Blackbird (Closer to NOX)
<Shape> I see. i'll check them out. Thanks for your help!
<Unit193> Sorry couldn't point at a finished dark one.
<Shape> NP, I'll look around. I looked last week and I can see already a bunch already popped up.
<Unit193> GTK3 changes a lot.
<Shape> Hello, sorry if I am too noob but I really can't find where the option is for not turning off hard drisks while on battery (laptop)? Also, I can't find a setting to set the screen brightness? I have to use a command in the terminal every time.
<qwerkus> hi: is there any workaround for the startup freeze "waiting for network configuration" in latest xubuntu ? Takes foreeeeeever to boot; thanks for help
<Shape> Hello, sorry if I am too noob but I really can't find where the option is for not turning off hard drisks while on battery (laptop)? Also, I can't find a setting to set the screen brightness? I have to use a command in the terminal every time.
<WrigleyPete> Hi Shape
<WrigleyPete> which version of xubuntu you use?
<Shape> latest one
<Shape> Just installed it, 12.04
<WrigleyPete> go to Settings Manager and then Power manager
<Shape> Yes :) I've looked there at least 50 times.
<WrigleyPete> then to "On Battery" tab and there you have an option "Spin down hard disks", you should have it "unticked"
<Shape> WrigleyPete: It is. Yet it still does it.
<WrigleyPete> there`s also a tab for Monitor and there you can set the time for turning off the monitor
<Shape> System monitor shows me it turns it down. And I can also hear it.
<Shape> WrigleyPete: On A/C it doesn't though.
<WrigleyPete> If so it might be some conflict with other settings. Do you have Gnome installed too?
<Shape> WrigleyPete: Nope. I actually instaleld Xubuntu because I don't like Gnome.
<Shape> Gnome 3 that is. And mainly because of the packages it comes with already installed. It's a fresh install btw so I did nothing.
<Shape> It's also odd that in Ubuntu my Fn keys are recognized and I can change brightness and everything and in Xubuntu they aren't.
<Shape> WrigleyPete: Did you happen to have any other tips I might try?
<WrigleyPete> I`m googling to see if there`s someone else having similar problem
<WrigleyPete> I remember having the same problem few years back with KDE, but back then I found that KDE was accepting GNOME settings...
<well_laid_lawn> try the xfconf editor
<Shape> WrigleyPete: Thanks! I actually searched on google as well and couldn't find much. And regarding the brightness settings I can change it with a command echo 0 > sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness but I have to do this everytime the laptop starts :(
<Shape> well_laid_lawn: Thanks, I'll try right now
<WrigleyPete> Shape: if there`s a command line option you need to do every time, you could add it to the startup applications
<Shape> WrigleyPete: Yep. I will soon do that. I just wanted to find the brightness setting in the system in case I was too dumb and overlooked it somehow.
<Shape> OK, this is the weirdest thing ever. I rebooted the system and now the bightness option is showing and the Fn+brightness keys work. And then I rebooted again and it stopped working. o_O
<Shape> I guess I'm going to reinstall the system.
<P3t3r> quick question, I'm currently downloading xubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso, is this a live CD?
<mips1911> yes
<P3t3r> super, thanks
<P3t3r> i can 'burn' it on a USB using dd?
<mips1911> yes
<P3t3r> thanks!
<koegs> dd, unetbootin, usb-creator-gtk
<Belserusk> HELP! Can someone solve this for me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11897673#post11897673
<mips1911> which partition(s) are you trying to install it o?
<Belserusk> mips1911, It has 2 HDD's. I will install it onto 1 and keep files on the other one.
<mips1911> which one?
<Belserusk> mips1911, I am unable to get to the partition step.
<Belserusk> mips1911, It hangs before I get to that stage.
<mips1911> sdb2 is mounted, click 'yes' to unmount
<mips1911> Belserusk ?
<mips1911> Belserusk, sorry mean sdb
<mips1911> Belserusk, if that does not work install gparted from the livecd, run gparted, select the drive, select the partition, right click on it and go unmount, now format it to ext3 and try the installer again
<Belserusk> mips1911, How about ext4
<Belserusk> ?
<Belserusk> mips1911, It hangs if I select yes or no to dismounting.
<mips1911> Belserusk, ext4 is fine as well. run the installer again and then redo the partitioning for /, /home & swap (/home only if you need a seperate partiotn for home)
<mips1911> Belserusk, the try gparted, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Belserusk> mips1911, You mean run gparted from the live session?
<mips1911> yes
<Belserusk> mips1911, ok. Back soon.
<mips1911> ok, will hang wait for your feedback, should not take more than 1 minute
<Belserusk> live cd is slow - try 5min
<mips1911> lol
<Belserusk> BTW, are you using Xub 12.04?
<mips1911> will go boild the kettle so long for a cuppa tea
<mips1911> yes, 12.04
<Belserusk> Your rating ot
<Belserusk> out of 10?
<Belserusk> 10 being best...
<mips1911> No idea, only been using it for 2 days now. I never stick with the default distro though for various reasons. I always download the alternate cd, do a base install and install vanilla xfce with my own apps & stuff. I'm just waiting for the xfce 4.10 PPA to go live and then I will do the same. It's a nice distro though and they the devs did a good job.
<Belserusk> Still waiting on gparted...
<Belserusk> It says "searching /dev/sda partitions"...
<Belserusk> What is the xfce 4.10 PPA?
<mips1911> latest version of xfce 4.10, Xub 12.04 comes with 4.8.   4.10 came out 4 days ago, PPA is like a private repository
<Belserusk> ok
<Belserusk> I am now in gparted.
<Belserusk> There are 3 partitions.
<mips1911> hosted on launchpad
<Belserusk> The laptop has winxp on it
<Belserusk> Should I just del all 3 partitions?
<mips1911> that's sda with the winxp stuff, look at the top right and select sdb assuming you want to install it to the 16GB drive?
<mips1911> Whoa, hang on.
<mips1911> Do you want to delete WinXp?
<Belserusk> mips1911, I am currently running from a Live CD.
<Belserusk> Yes, xp is to go.
<mips1911> From the screenshot you posted on ubuntu forums I see two drives, sda 80GB & sdb 16GB. Which drive do you want to install it on?
<Belserusk> I will del the 3rd partit...
<Belserusk> BRB
<mips1911> but there are two Fat32 partitions on that drive, why are there two?
<Belserusk> mips1911, not sure why there are 2. I did not setup PC first day.
<Belserusk> I just deleted all partitions. I think the laptop actually only has 1 HDD.
<Belserusk> The 2 partitions thew m
<Belserusk> me.
<mips1911> If you don't need anyhting on the 80GB hard drive (data?) then delete sda2 & sda3, keep the diagnostics partition sda1 as you might need it later in life...
<Belserusk> I deleted them all.
<Belserusk> Doh!
<mips1911> Don't worry, I also delete the recovery partition, just that some people might need them if they decide to go back to windows
<mips1911> what is on the second drive, sdb?
<Belserusk> alls drives now gone. installer is working.
<Belserusk> BRB...
<mips1911> you can always recreate the recovery partition with a downloaded dvd from HP
<Belserusk> mips1911, Xp is gone for good.
<mips1911> no loss, lol
<Belserusk> mips1911, agreed! ^_^
<Belserusk> mips1911, Thanks for your help.
<Belserusk> Bye for now.
<mips1911> no problem
<tesivo_> hi
<tesivo_> i update xubuntu to 12.04 version, but now i have a problem
<tesivo_> the touchpad don't work like before.
<Shape> Hello, does anyone know why the file manager in xubuntu displays 4KB for everyl folder as folder size?
<Sysi> because folders are 4kb on ext4 on blocksize you're using
<Sysi> in other words thunar doesn't calculate size of folder's contents before going to options/preferences/whatever
<Shape> Sysi That makes sense. Thanks!
<Jonne> i just upgraded to Precise, and my panels aren't showing up
<Jonne> is this something that happens often?
<Jonne> nm
<Jonne> found the issue
<Jonne> they were bound to non-existing monitors
<mips1911> Does 12.04 i386 come with a pae or non-pae kernel. I need to install on my laptop that does not have pae support.
<Jonne> is there a way i can check? I'm on 12.04
<Jonne> Linux backup1-P67A-UD3-B3 3.2.0-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 08:43:22 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mips1911> you are using 64-bit by the lloks of things
<Jonne> well, nm, i guess you need the i386 for that
<xubuntu888> Dear all,
<xubuntu888> I have a problem
<xubuntu888> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libo/liboil/liboil0.3_0.3.17-2ubuntu2_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.192 80]
<xubuntu888> The newest Xubuntu 12.04
<WrigleyPete> xubuntu888: have you tried switching the download servers to different location?
<xubuntu888> How could I do this?
<WrigleyPete> in Synaptic, go to settings->repositories and in the Ubuntu software tab  change "Download from" to different country. then just update the repositories and see if it works
<xubuntu888> I will try Thank You WrigleyPete
<WrigleyPete> no problem
<astraljava> xubuntu888: The problem is the package has been updated, so that older version isn't available anymore.
<astraljava> xubuntu888: When's the last time you've `sudo apt-get update`'d?
<xubuntu888> astraljava, I am only testing from Live CD
<xubuntu888> I have installed throu Synaptic. Had some problems, (Unable to download, Unable to Lock Directory) but the Flash Works. Thank You
<xubuntu888> Have a nice day, Bye
<xubuntu832> Can anyone give me any pointer to get java support in my browser
<astraljava> xubuntu832: You should install packages: openjdk-7-jre, icedtea-7-plugin
<astraljava> xubuntu832: Haven't tried, but those _should_ be enough.
<iJohn> hello good evening
<iJohn> anybody in here?
<knome> hullo
<iJohn> hi knome
<iJohn> i'm going to install xubuntu on my pentium 3 desktop..will it work?
<astraljava> It will, but it might be a tad slow.
<iJohn> yah..i noticed it..
<iJohn> on my Lubuntu
<iJohn> it's kinda slow...compared to windows with minimal installation
<baizon> :D
<baizon> lubuntu is slow compared to windows 95 ;)
<koolhead17> hi all
<koolhead17> upgraded to 12.04 and now ctrl+alt+del not resulting/locking screen
<koolhead17> i have to type xflock4 from terminal to do the same
<koolhead17> is it a known issue?
<Bucky> Hi all. Attempting to install Xubuntu 12.04 LTS. All goes well then the install GUI disappears. When I put the cursor in the top toolbar it is a spinning disk (something's happening) Check Gparted and the partitions I'm installing to say '/target/home' etc, so I figure I am installing. Is this lack of a GUI normal? If so the install is taking forever ...
<baizon> 1 min
<baizon> fast guy :P
<mips1911> I'm doing a fresh cli install. I backed up my /var/cache/apt folder to another partition and now I want to restore it, how would I copy all files & folder recursively. Only have cli access
<aguitel> with command mv
<aguitel> or boot with other live cd or usb
<aguitel> and then mount all partition and make the copy
<mips1911> i'll boot with a crunchbang livece then thanks
<astraljava> mips1911: `cp -a` usually works nicely.
<mips1911> thx, alreay in a livecd though
<aguitel> mips1911, you did?
<mips1911> aguitel, yes thanx. just trying to get my cd to be seen by apt now
<mips1911> I need to copy all files, minus recursive folders, to a common place. How?
<mips1911> so i want the files as you drill down the tree but not the actual folders
<mips1911> need to move the contents of 12.04 alternate cd /pool to /var/cache/apt
<mips1911> not to worry got it figured out
<mips1911> is it normal for lightdm to pull in so much gnome stuff?
<astraljava> I forget what the dependencies are. Do you have a list of what it wants?
<mips1911> the list is very long
<mips1911> maybe it trying to pull in the unity greeter package, will have to check once it's finished installing chromium
<acmeinc1> does anyone know how to change the default font color for a theme?  the albatross theme has white text on a grey background :(
<mips1911> looks like it was defaulting to unity-greeter, if you install gtk-greeter it's fine
<astraljava> Yeah so there's a conditional dependency, then.
<acmeinc1> so mips, you are saying to install unity-greeter.  astral, are you saying there is something wrong with the theme?  Would you agree this is a bug?
<acmeinc1> OR, are you not referring to my situtation at all?  the greeter is the login window...?
<mips1911> not referring to your situation at all. I'm busy building my own xfce 'distro' from a ubuntu base install
<niuniomartinez> Hellow people.
<niuniomartinez> I've installed 12.04 over old 10.10, and I having some problems with OpenGL stuff.
<astraljava> niuniomartinez: What sort of problems?
<niuniomartinez> Different problems in different applications. I mean, I haven't the same problem in all apps, but each app has a different problem.
<niuniomartinez> For example:
<niuniomartinez> Super Tux Kart seems to have problems with lightings in some models and sceneries.
<niuniomartinez> The Allegro library can detect Z-buffer but it doesn't uses it
<niuniomartinez> And a program I wrote few days ago now can't upload textures to the graphics memory.
<niuniomartinez> ...
<niuniomartinez> But another program I wrote a two months ago does work perfectly.
<niuniomartinez> Oh, Mi computer is a Dell laptop with nVidia
<agentgasmask> Trying to use a bluetooth headset with xubuntu 12.04. Device pairs and connects correctly. However, there are no settings for it in pavucontrol. Any hints?
<acmeinc1> nuinio, sorry if this is obvious, but did you reinstall the nvidia drivers after the upgrade?
<niuniomartinez> Actually I did upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, then I downloaded 12.04 LiveCD and installed it formatting "/" but keeping "/home".
<niuniomartinez> Then I upgraded all ("sudo apt-get upddate" etc.)
<niuniomartinez> So, I didn't reinstalled the nvidia drivers. Should I?
<niuniomartinez> acmeinc1: Should I reinstall them?
<niuniomartinez> them => The nvidia drivers
<mips1911> enable the x-swat ppa and install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<niuniomartinez> What's " x-swat ppa"?
<niuniomartinez> mips1911: Installing...
<mips1911> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<niuniomartinez> THX :)
<shocktherapy> hi there, i just installed xubuntu 12.04 through wubi on winxp and the mouse will only work for a minute before it goes unresponsive.
<shocktherapy> i can still move the cursor but the buttons won't click
<niuniomartinez> Hi again.
<niuniomartinez> Just tu say thankyou.  Now it does works. :)
 * niuniomartinez quits. :)
<tesserakt> Im running with dual monitors, I configure my screen layout with xrandr. how do I make the xrandr settings "permanent"? or rather, where should I put my xrandr call, so that it gets executed when X starts? I want my xrandr line to be run before the loginscreen appears, so that the screens are correctly set up at the login screen, not only after login.
<n2diy_> I'm trying to get qtel to work, but when I start it from the cli I'm getting a "no such file or directory" error. I googled the problem, and set alsa as my default sound device, but still no go, ideas?
<astraljava> tesserakt: IIRC, xrandr can output the command it uses. Put that into a script in your $HOME, and run it in .bashrc, .profile or some such.
<rolesp> hello all
<rolesp> here I am again with a couple of questions
<rolesp> where i can edit the character modes?
<rolesp> under Lucid Linx Ihad the keyboard configured as 105 keys international, alt + letter gave me the acented spanish characters
<rolesp> I have same config in 12.04 but doesn work
<tesserakt> astraljava, I could just use the xrandr command I enter; "xrandr --output DVI-0 --auto blabla..", the thing is that I want this to run before I log in. so that it will affect all users, and also the login screen
<aquix> congratulations everyone. xubuntu 12.04 is a hell of a good release. I'm enjoying it immensely
<rolesp> aquix, is good, but have a couple of minor problems, i n my pc none of the screen savers work
<aquix> hmm, mine works alright. Or the xscreensaver ones that is.
<aquix> witch one are you trying out?
<rolesp> aquix, maybe the problem is my Ati radeon video card
<aquix> yeah, I have had ati cards using linux before. they can be an adventure (to use a polite word)
<aquix> I said it's a good release but I didn't say there where no issues I had to fix ;)
<rolesp> aquix, I try all of them, none worked, black screen with two lines of scrambled text
<aquix> did you install the drivers?
<rolesp> aquix, yes I install the Ati comunity driver, maybe need to try the propietary driver from amd
<mips1911> rolesp, tried the x-swat ppa?
<rolesp> nop mips, do I need to add x-swat to the repositories?
<mips1911> yes, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<mips1911> rolesp, sorry I just saw they don't have any new ati/amd drivers for 12.04 yet.
<rolesp> ok mips, thanks, I saved the url for future use
<rolesp> also I have some issues with keyboard, cant configure it right for spanish characters
<rolesp> need that because i frequent have to do some translations from english to spanish
<xubuntu991> Got a question
<xubuntu991> How do we upgrade to XFCE 4.10 ?
<xubuntu991> Will Xubuntu 12.04 automatically indicate the upgrade is available?
<xubuntu991> from Update Manager
<baizon> xubuntu991: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1935375
<dekkz> 4.10 isnt due to 12.10 unless unofficial ppa arrives
<xubuntu991> @dekkz, should I wait for 12.10 first?
<baizon> xubuntu991: you can use the ppa when it is released
<xubuntu991> which PPA?
<xubuntu991> Does XFCE or Xubuntu have an official release channel?
<baizon> there is a discussion, that maybe it will be added to 12.04.1
<dekkz> its all tba atm
<baizon> xubuntu991: read the thread that i posted
<xubuntu991> Reading it
<knome> i'm using mkdir within a bash script, but whenever that creates directories, thunar says the file format is unknown and think they're files. ideas?
<xubuntu991> @baizon, OK use the PPA mentioned, but it's probably a better idea to wait until it is moved from https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+archive/ppa to https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.10 when it can be tested?
<baizon> yes
<xubuntu991> Ok, thanks
<baizon> np
<xubuntu991> How long should it take?  Just an esimate, I'm really HYPED that they are replacing the Sessions Logout/Restart button by mergin it with Actions
<xubuntu991> I want the off button look so badly
<xubuntu991> instead of the login name
<oCean> knome: but using mkdir on the prompt is fine?
<knome> oCean, yup.
<knome> and cd'ing to that directory works from terminal
<knome> but not from thunar
<oCean> knome: and in the script you're using full path to mkdir? e.g. /bin/mkdir?
<oCean> trying same thing here, thunar sees the dirs just fine
<knome> oh wait, seems like thunar restart fixed
<knome> still, WEEEIRD
<knome> oh, same error again
<knome> weird.
<aquix> when you say file, do you mean symlink?
<knome> oCean, yeah, using full path
<xubuntu991> cool, have a good day guys, thanks
<oCean> knome: I have no explanation
<knome> me neither.
<xubuntu991> Xubuntu is AWESOME...congrats
<knome> i'll have to look at this when i'm home
<knome> xubuntu991, np
<n2diy_> I'm trying to setup a voip app, and I think I may have a conflict with another app using the sound device, how can I trouble shoot this?
<n2diy_> correction, audio device.
<Gerbil> Hello.
<rgrig> i want to upgrade without burning a cd. can i just s/maverick/precise/ in /etc/atp/sources.list, or would the result be significantly different from upgrading using the cd?
<astraljava> rgrig: Please use `sudo do-release-upgrade` instead. apt-get dist-upgrade is not a supported upgrade path.
<pleia2> I've never burnt a CD to upgrade, I always just use the upgrade manager or do-release-upgrade
<Unit193> You'd have to go to natty, then oneiric, then precise.
<pleia2> yeah, maverick directly to precise will not go well
<rgrig> pleia2, that sounds ... :(
<aquix> and that is why you have a seperate /home partition.
<pleia2> rgrig: you can upgrade from LTS to LTS (so lucid to precise) but for the six month releases they aren't designed to do anything but upgrade from one to another
<rgrig> ok, i started te upgrade. thanks. will probably leave soon
<pleia2> in order
<rgrig> pleia2, i know; but it's very tempting to do it anyway (via apt-get). i decided to refrain, though
<astraljava> rgrig: You'd swear the temptation to the lowest levels of hell if you did. I can't even type the amount of zeroes after the decimal point before the sole 1, that'd correctly indicate the probability of such a system still working.
<aquix> the one thing about xubuntu 12.04 is getting compiz to work. because you have to find a window decorator that does not make your computer look like the pride of 1995.  The choises are the gnome window decorator that will install every gnome package in the universe, so we do not want that. And the other choise in devils is the unsupported emerald packages (0.9.5). So I compiled that and are up and running, but it's a concern and I will keep m
<aquix> <aquix> y eyes open for better adventures. But it works for now.
<aquix> * soliloquist has quit (Connection closed)
<aquix> sorry, copy from other channel
<Wolf_45> Anybody awake who likes freaky problems?
<GridCube> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Wolf_45> Ah. Sorry 'bout that, I'm used to #ubuntu-us-az. :-)
<Wolf_45> Last night I loaded xubuntu 11.10 on a Dell Dimension 8400, and everything works fine except I have no pointer on the screen. The "working" pointer works fine, for the most part, but I have to guess where the pointer is. Any ideas how to get it back?
<GridCube> Wolf_45, tried another theme for the pointer?
<GridCube> they are in >configuration>mouse>themes
<Wolf_45> Thx GridCube, I hadn't thought of that one. This was the first time I had ubuntu (or a variation) that didn't work out of the box, and my mind just couldn't accept it. I'll go try it now.
<GridCube> Wolf_45, if you had old config files on your ~/ they might have pointed to wrong pointers themes
<rolesp> can't find the dir where keyboard keymaps files are
<manitou> hi , where to put .sh to start(load) o boot ?
<manitou> o boot=ON boot
<GridCube> manitou, you can add programs to your boot process on >configuration >boot & startup >autostart
<manitou> dont have those !? is it  session&startup / application autostart ?
<GridCube> sure, i dont know how its labeled in english
<GridCube> rolesp, this might help you, i don't really know though http://www.x.org/wiki/XKB
<vman> ~/.config/autostart/   ... but you have to create a .desktop file for it. http://linuxcritic.wordpress.com/2010/04/07/anatomy-of-a-desktop-file/
<rolesp> tnks gridcube, I need to use the xmodmap utility, but cant find the files
<manitou> ok thx
<GridCube> manitou, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-020512-181818.php
<manitou> GridCube: yes that is it !
<manitou> thx :)
<GridCube> np
<manitou> go out to check if its working
<GridCube> rolesp, http://cweiske.de/howto/xmodmap/allinone.html
<Wolf_45> No joy. I was also reading on themes, and noticed I don't have a .icons directory either. No old config files, I totally over-wrote Slack.
<GridCube> ok
<manitou> yea it works
<GridCube> Wolf_45, are you using your proper drivers?
<GridCube> what does jockey-gtk has to say about that?
<manitou> and yhose ssd  are nice , like fast reboot (when needed) ;)
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> good to hear
<Wolf_45> As far as I can tell. If the pointer is on open desktop, it's there. Get it over a window or panel though, and it disappears.
<Wolf_45> I have to go by whatever happens to highlight.
<n2diy_> can someone respond with my nick? Haven't solved my voip issue, but maybe I have sound in xchat-gnome now?
<Unit193> n2diy_: Maybe
<n2diy_> Unit193, thanks, no luck.
<rolesp> Gridcube, the problem is that the files are not here: The standard location for your own modmap is ~/.Xmodmap
<rolesp> there is not /.Xmodmap dir in my home
<GridCube> well... you have to create it
<GridCube> .Xmodmap is a file
<GridCube> you must create and put on your ~/
<rolesp> Gridcube, I can create it. butwhere i can get the keyboard map
<koegs> xmodmap -pke > .Xmodmap
<rolesp> the problem is I need to configure keyboard for spanish acented characters
<GridCube> rolesp, how so? cant you simply use setxkbmap es ¿?
<rolesp> In Lucid i have it configured as 105 keys international, and alt + vowel gave me the acented char
<rolesp> in 12.04 have the same config but alt + a give me a instead of accented a
<GridCube> rolesp, you can install xkeycaps
<GridCube> and do stuff visually
<GridCube> !info xkeycaps
<ubottu> xkeycaps (source: xkeycaps): manipulate X11 keymaps (for xmodmap) graphically. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.47-4 (precise), package size 153 kB, installed size 1140 kB
<rolesp> ok thanks, Gridcube and ubottu, going to install and report latter
<rolesp> bbl
<GridCube> rolesp, ubottu is a bot :)
<GridCube> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rolesp> ok, think the bot was _2e0...
<rolesp> bbl
<Wolf_45> GridCube, something new. I logged out of the xubuntu session, and logged in again using the xfce session. Guess what works now?
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> guess you have something else to try, make a new user, and try loggin in with it on xubuntu mode
<Wolf_45> Sounds like a plan. And I'll keep working with the xubuntu session and when I figure out what the problem is, I'll pop back in and let you know, in case anybody else has it. :-)
<GridCube> :)
<shinra> hi good afternoon :D i´m really curious about xubuntu but i have just a little doubt: i use a wacom and i want to know if i can use the "force proportions" parameters like in kcm tablet
<GridCube> does that work with ubuntu?
<shinra> works in kubuntu, but it´s a separate module from kde-apps
<GridCube> oh, then you probably will have to try, never used that :/
<GridCube> if it where an ubuntu working thing i would have told you that very probably, but i don't know then
<shinra> guess i´ve gotta try to know, right?
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> shinra, you could try with a live session
<GridCube> if it works there then i would proceed to an install
<shinra> ok! just gotta find my usb key and i´ll try it, thanks GridCube, see you later n_n
<knome> wacom worksforme
<shinra> knome, works for me too, but i have a rectangular tablet and a square monitor, and in the KDE wacom settings there's the option to force proportions to crop some of the active area of the tablet to make it match the monitor's shape
<shinra> and i want to know if there's a similar option in XFCE
<shinra> i guess i'll be here for a little while theb n_n
<knome> shinra, i used xsetwacom to fix that...
<shinra> hmmm... it seems possible, i'll need to sit and read for a while
<shinra> ok... i think i got it... i´m going to do some tests...
<shinra> thanks n_n
<rolesp> tunapie is still working?
#xubuntu 2012-05-03
<aguitel> xubuntu 12.04 are using lightdm ?
<GridCube> yes
<Optichip> did a package just get released that prompts for all apt-get packages if they are not signed?
<wab> Hello!
<aquafina> hello
<wab> How's it going?
<aquafina> am upgrading to 12.04
<aquafina> so watching things download :)
<wab> haha I kind of like watching things download
<wab> I just installed 12.04 as well. At first I tried to migrate from Ubuntu 10.10 or something, but my system was a mess.
<wab> Does anyone have a second to answer some questions about the GUI in Xubuntu? I'm still confused about what the desktop environment program is, window manager, file browser, etc.
<bazhang> thunar
<aquafina> thunar is the file manager
<wab> thunar is the file browser, right?
<bazhang> xfce4  4.8
<bazhang> yep
<wab> ok and xfce4 is the desktop environment
<wab> file browser = file manager?
<bazhang> 4.10 is released but not in 12.04
<aquafina> i am not sure what you mean by "file browser"
<bazhang> thunar
<wab> I suppose I'm using the wrong word. It sounds like it's just called a file manager.
<bazhang> yep thats right
<bazhang> you browse through you r files with it
<wab> OK cool. So you know the shortcut key that gets underlined when you hold ALT in most window menus? I've heard of that as being called mnemonics.
<wab> My question is if I can have those shown all the time.
<wab> (i.e. without pressing ALT)
<bazhang> whats the end goal
<wab> Always have menu shortcuts underlined
<wab> It is an option in Windows
<aquafina> -.-
<wab> Also if it isn't a simple option to change somewhere, I thought it might be a good learning adventure to try and modify the program to be able to do this.
<aquafina> why do you want them shown all the time? so you can see what shortcut to use to activate a menu item?
<t0rx__> can anyone help me with changing my graphics card driver? I have a Intel GMA3600 and I'm trying to get Compiz working.
<wab> Yes
<wab> It's one of those "not that useful, but should be able to do it" sort of things.
<aquafina> dont think that is available as an option
<aquafina> to turn on in all apps
<aquafina> anyway. need to go grab something for breakfast.
<wab> Enjoy!
<wab> And thanks for the help
<babababasss> hi folks
<bmk1189> Hi. I'm using xubuntu 12.04 and I would like to know if there is a way to see multiple files properties with thunar. The "Properties" option is disabled when two or more files are selected
<Unit193> Not that I know of, but don't use it all *that* much.
<bmk1189> Mmm... thanks.
<cem____> help
<cem____> anybody can help
<Unit193> Nope, we can't read minds.
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cem____> chromium download page http://i46.tinypic.com/2cp9u28.png
<cem____> xubuntu 12.04 new os new browser and new user
<xubuntu540> hi, I'm experiencing strange issue with xubuntu: when I use thunar to browse files, free space and used space sums is bigger than the whole partition, by some dzen of GB. this caused me to run out of disc space. what's happening? the disc is on, partition check fine too, nautilus on maverick (I used that before) showe correct values.
<xubuntu540> ca someone please help me?
<mihu> Hi. I have two PCs side-by-side with their monitors. The monitors are identical and run with the same resolution. One  system runs Ubuntu 10.10, the other Xubuntu 12.04. In both terminal applications, I have selected "Monospace 10" as the font, but they are shown differently. The Xubuntu 12.04 display looks a little thin and vertically squashed. The anti-aliasing is ok and I different fonts look ok as well, it's just that it does not
<mihu> Hm, now that I look closer, "Monspace 10" is totally not like "Monospace 10" on the other. Individual characters like the "small g" look totally different.
<xubuntu540> have you tried to change the kind of antialiasing used on the xubuntu?
<xubuntu540> like changing hinting and sub-pixel order
<xubuntu540> also, check the dpi and resolutions, must be the same
<mihu> I have accidently changed Menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Appearance -> Fonts -> Default Font, but cannot remember the original font used. Can anybody please tell me the "Default Font" for Xubuntu?
<mihu> Ok, forget it. It depends on the "Style", so I just changed the style to something other and then back to "Greybird"
<Marzata> it is Droid Sans
<mihu> Marzata: Yes, thanks.
<Jonne_> is there a way of getting xfce 4.10 on 12.04 without compiling it yourself?
<Jonne_> from what i can find online, a ppa should be available any minute now
<Jonne_> guess i'll wait a couple of days and try the ppa
<mips1911> Jonne_, mrpouit said yester day that he woulp have uploaded the stuff to the server and then it still had to build. Dunno if that happened.
<Jonne_> cool
<mips1911> Jonne_, also waiting for 4.10, I'm currently sitting with a minimal install + openbox so I can do a clean install of 4.10 without any 4.8 stuff on my system. Waiting is killing me.
<Jonne_> i guess if it needs to build on launchpad it could take a while, i imagine everyone's building new packages right after a release
<mips1911> Yeah, I have no idea how long the building process takes on launchpad servers
<mips1911> Anybody out there know how long it takes to build packages on launchpad?
<Jonne_> there's actually one annoying bug in 4.8 that i can't find out whether it's fixed or not
<mips1911> which one?
<Jonne_> in dual-screen mode it shows the wrong open windows in one of my window lists right after startup
<Jonne_> both window lists show the windows that are on screen 2
<mips1911> have not noticed that
<mips1911> wait, I think i did see that in 11.10
<Jonne_> if i rightclick the one that shows the wrong windows, and check 'show windows from all monitors' and uncheck it again, it works correctly
<Jonne_> really small bug, but annoying to do this every morning ;-)
<Jonne_> i found a bug report on this a while ago, and there was a patch, but i don't know if it actually made it in
<mips1911> we'll find out soon enough :)
<boraynimon> hello good afternoon
<mips1911> hi
<mihu> Hi. After installing Xubuntu 12.04 I need to manually do a "service tftpd-hpa start" after boot to get my tftp-server starting properly. What is the right way to make this happen automatically?
<ochosi> mihu: have you tried adding it to the autostarted applications?
<ochosi> settings-manager > sessions and startup > application autostart
<mihu> ochosi: Thanks for your answer. No. I have not tried anything. Looking at "application autostart" it seems this is for things running on behalf of the user. In contrast, the tftp server is a daemon that should be started on system start, or?
<mihu> ochosi: "sysv-rc-conf" seems to do the trick.
<ochosi> righty
<ochosi> well i have no clue what you want to use the tftp server for
<ochosi> usually services with autostart go into /etc/init.d/
<ochosi> but this is hardly something you should have to do by hand, most applications should handle that for you
<mihu> ochosi: I have some embedded systems that I can connect to a second ethernet adapter which want to download their kernels, root filesystem etc. via tftp.
<ochosi> mihu: right, that sounds like you should know what you're doing anyway ;)
<mihu> ochosi: Yes, but every time I update my host system to something different (this time: xubuntu 12.04), the way how these system services are started changes. I understood now that (x)Ubuntu still uses upstart and that sysv-rc-conf does the right thing for me.
<ochosi> mihu: yup, i see your point. this was one reason why not to switch to debian on my homeserver, just don't want to manage two different approaches...
<mihu> ochosi: :-)
<martin__> since yesterday i have a problem with xfce4-power-manager in precise. it runs but doesn't seem to answer to dbus messages. i can't change the power settings and the panel battery applet doesn't start
<martin__> it runs twice atm, which is strange enough in itself
<martin__> and i can only kill them with SIGKILL
<go8765> hello. after upgrade my x-server dont work. can anybody help me please to fix this?
<schreber> can someone tell me why the terminal window in a fresh install of 12.04 is basically gray-on-white as opposed to the normal black-on-white and why it doesn't seem to be changeable/configurable ?
<tea> same here.
<schreber> never mind. I just re-configured the theme. I can't understand why they would set the default theme/colors to gray-on-white when it's always been black-on-white (or whatever white-on-black)
<Kucuq> Hi, after updating to the new LTS xubuntu I standby does no longer work for me
<Kucuq> well, the standby does, but after wakeup is thisplay is under "mist"
<Kucuq> i can use the UI, but it's very dark, i have to log off, and log in again
<Kucuq> and if i have to restart all my applications i could have used "off" aswell
<Kucuq> killall xscreensaver does not work
<xubuntu816> how does one start the Xubuntu desktop ? when startx does not seem to work ?
<Kucuq> starx startxfce4 ?
<Kucuq> *startx
<nachtwolf> Hello
<nachtwolf> can somebody help me set up the wlan-card in mein laptop?
<nachtwolf> äh in my laptop, sorry, my english is not the best
<qwerkus> hi: is there any workaround for the startup freeze "waiting for network configuration" in latest xubuntu ? Takes foreeeeeever to boot; thanks for help
<mips1911> qwerkus, use a static config
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<aquix> hi fellow awesome person using xubuntu.
<baizon> :)
<aquix> never ever going to be nice again
<Pici> heh
<momoboy> I am sure everyone here is getting questions about xfce 4.10 backported or ppa'd to the current LTE 12.04... any progress?
<holstein> momoboy: you can always build it
<holstein> or set up a PPA for others to use :)
<momoboy> yea i read about that already... but its easier if a much more experienced user does it and does it properly and makes it available for us noobs
<qwerkus> @mips1911: what do you mean by static config ? No dhcp ?
<aquix> what window decorators are available for us compis users? I compiled emerald, but it's not a long lasting solution.
<holstein> emerald is what i used til i ditched compiz in xubuntu
<momoboy> on a side note, if i do build xfce 4.10 by myself will it replace the current 4.8 or will i have an option the LightDM to select between 4.8 and 4.10?
<aquix> I'll ditch compiz too when I find something like it's scale plugin. It's to useful to be without.
<baizon> momoboy: it will replace 4.8
<momoboy> yea thats what i am kinda worried about, incase i mess up i still want 4.8 there to fall back to it and clean the 4.10 install and wait for a ppa, so is there a way to have it available as an option when i log in to pick between 4.8 and 4.10?
<WrigleyPete> momoboy: you can install two xubuntus side by side and experiment in second one all you want... and if everything goes ok, you can build 4.10 in your primary system...
<mips1911> qwerkus, yes
<momoboy> oh so can't have two different versions available concurrently on the same system... interesting
<mips1911> momoboy, just copy all the .deb packages from your cd/iso to /var/cache/apt/archives and reinstall 4.8 or backup your /var/cache/apt/archives befoe you install 4.10
<momoboy> thanks mips1911
<mips1911> momoboy, always handy to have a backup of your cache, I started keeping one since 11.10 and it save a lot of time/bandwidth if you have to reinstall stuff
<qwerkus> @mips1911, I don't have dhcp; I use a VPN connection over WLAN
<mips1911> qwerkus, then I don't know, sorry
<baizon> or just install a virtual machine :D
<nishttal2> i notice that each Xscreen has different settings for sound
<nishttal2> is there a way to make them global
<nishttal2> so if i set volume on one xscreen.. its set for others
<alopez> Hi, good day... i need some help with this stuff....
<mips1911> what stuff
<alopez> hi @mipss1911
<alopez> i have a p4 with 845g graphics, intel 845 board and 1 g of DDR1...
<alopez> but the system go very slow
<alopez> what can i do for performance?
<alopez> i dont have opengl enabled...
<mips1911> have you disabled compositing?
<mips1911> You could also try the Intel drivers from the x-swat PPA if they are newer.
<mips1911> Disable some services you don't need.
<alopez> nope... is enabling right now, but if i disabled compositing dont changes anything...
<mips1911> disabling compositing will give you a snappier desktop on a intel gpu
<alopez> wait... what is x-swat??
<mips1911> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<mips1911> xserver-xorg-video-intel	 2:2.19.0-0ubuntu1~xup1
<mips1911> what exactly is slow?
<alopez> everithing goes slow :S
<alopez> the web browser, the software updater... video crashes some times..
<alopez> sorry, everything
<mips1911> did you upgrade or do a fresh install?
<alopez> mi english need some practice :S
<alopez> yes, is a fresh install
<alopez> *my*
<mips1911> hard for me to say sitting here and not being able to see for myself
<alopez> can i send you some reports about lspci -vvnn... or something like that?
<alopez> throug pastebin?
<mips1911> Rather post that info in the ubuntu forums and ask for help
<mips1911> someone might be able to help you out.
<mips1911> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=333
<alopez> ok mips, good idea, and i gonna check about x-swat too :)
<martinphone> what do I use to make dvd copies? no ISO, mp4 or mkv output
<recon_lap> martinphone: sort of depends what you tyring to do, many copies of one cd or one cope of many cd's
<martinphone> recon_lap, one copy with embedded subtitles (on and off options) in either mp4 or mkv
<martinphone> or
<martinphone> the copy and the option of making a subtitles file
<drc> martinphone: So what you really want is NOT a copy of the DVD, you want to rip the dvd (movie) to another format?
<aquix> install mkvtoolnix-gui
<recon_lap> martinphone: well I like Acidrip
<martinphone> no, no ISO copy, I want to rip the movie to one of those outputs... unless you suggest any other output format
<recon_lap> martinphone: acidRip rips movies to lots of formats not just ISO
<mips1911> handbrake, not sure about subtitles though
<martinphone> recon_lap, can I choose the output quality?
<aquix> failure of communication I suspect
<martinphone> when I was in ubuntu I used k9copy
<recon_lap> martinphone: there are more options that I care to try
<martinphone> restart required, brb
<aquix> k9copy is a kde program ?
<drc> martinphone: Just install k9copy from the Software center
<recon_lap> aquix: is mkvtool good?
<aquix> recon_lap, it's good for merging whatever into a single mkv, like youtube flv's
<recon_lap> aquix: I must be getting old, don't recognise the tla's :)
<aquix> tla = the last airbender?
<aquix> also the lose an*s
<recon_lap> three letter abbreviation = tla
<aquix> sorry, norwegian here, had to search abbreviation
<recon_lap> ok, back to figuring out java paint events ;)
<aquix> god luck with that :)
<mips1911> aquix, where in Norge?
<aquix> bergen
<aquix> u+
<mips1911> cool
<martinphone> brasero and xfburn do the same thing, right? they copy dvds, they dont rip dvds...
<aquix> ?
<mips1911> South Africa, nice and warm :)
<aquix> lucky you
<mips1911> yeah, i say thanks every day
<martinphone> lucky for being in a country with 30% rates of aids?
<mips1911> martinphone, it's actually higher
<aquix> screw the right people
<mips1911> but lets not get into politics.
<aquix> nope
<aquix> martinphone, yeah, xfburn does the job
<recon_lap> martinphone: acidRip not up to the task?
<aquix> Again. xubuntu 12.04 is such a fine release. my laptop is more silent than a kitten. Awesome release.
<ichat> just a small question,  is it really true that  xubuntu precise wil not be supported for the comming 5 years like cononical has prommised... and if so... why is that?
<martinphone> help the noob: rip a dvd = extracting the movie from it to a non ISO format like mp4
<martinphone> right?
<drc> ichat: I <think> that the Xubuntu team decided to go with 3 years instead of 5 because that fits better into the xfce scheme of support.  I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.
<mips1911> martinphone, tried handbrake?
<recon_lap> just clicked update on my media box :)
<martinphone> ill test acidrip...
<martinphone> why mips1911 ? is handbrake better=
<martinphone> ?
<recon_lap> martinphone: I'v used acid rip to copy dvd with subs to my hdd in some format or other, avi i think
<drc> martinphone: If you are used to k9copy, why not just install that (it's in the Software Center) ?
<mips1911> it's the only thing I use. but not sure about your subtitle requirements
<recon_lap> bit shaky on the sub-titles, but remember seeing the options
<ichat> drc :( - sounds sad... because all servers require   LTS releases  from policy...  and this would mean i cant install xubuntu desktop on my ltsp server?
<martinphone> drc, cause I moved to xubuntu to try lightweight things
<recon_lap> I moved to xubuntu because I can keep my screen layout.
<Unit193> Xubuntu is midweight anyway.
<drc> True dat :)
<Unit193> Did he look at xfburn then?
<drc> Unit193: He wants a ripper not a copier.
<martinphone> can the output be mkv with handbrake mips1911 ?
<ochosi> ichat: drc is right, it's "only" 3 years of support for xubuntu 12.04. but then again: this is the first real LTS for xubuntu
<mips1911> yes, it only does mkv and mp4 or whatever it's called, has lots of settings for encoding etc.
<ochosi> ichat: also: the ubuntu-components of xubuntu will have 5 years of support, just xfce will not be supported longer than 3. which makes total sense because a new xfce version will be included in 12.10
<martinphone> who will use 12.04 in 3 years time?
<ichat> martinphone - me  in an tlsp envirment (hopefully)
<martinphone> mips1911, did you choose the ppa package? I run a 64 bit xubuntu
<drc> martinphone: You'd be surprise how many people either have problems with the normal 6 month upgrades or want longer stability times and decide to stay with the LTS versions
<mips1911> can't remember, think it was a PPA
<mips1911> yes, I  used a PPA
<mips1911> https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases  but I don't see a 12.-4 package yet
<martinphone> me neither...
<ichat> drc  we still run windows 2003 as a remote application desktop server,  and we indend to replace that with   ubuntu precise ltsp...    and hopefully i can use xfce for it, as it uses a lot less resources than   unity.. :)
<recon_lap> I'm still on 10.04 on ubuntu :) some people like stability
<ichat> anyway thnx for the info
<ichat> recon_lap    10.04 xfce on my netbook  runs flawless
<aquix> recon_lap, step into the future, xubuntu 12.04 is a great release
<recon_lap> I will, normally wait a month or so before upgrading, gives everything a chance to settle down
<drc> DL times are better also :)
<ichat> drc  - use the torrents...
<drc> ichat: I do, but it takes time to propagate the torrents
<babble> I'm holding off as there's a gtk3.4 vs. Secondlife-everything bug, apparently.
<ichat> i usually try to download it for a mirror just befor the lauch when its still syncing... so  i can seed it once the officiall torrent is release :P  and i have a  70mbit upload
<mips1911> ichat, I hate you
<ichat> mips1911 - sorry man
<mips1911> :)
<ichat> all my friends are like... ok so whats the download and i just give them the torrent
<martinphone> I need help with this: https://www.bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix/downloads.html#ubuntu
<martinphone> I cannot add those 2 lines to my source.list file, I dont have permissions to edit it
<martinphone> ok, what does conflict with vlc?
<drc> martinphone: You mean you don't have sudo permission or you can't add those lines as a <user> ?
<martinphone> I cannot add those lines as user
<drc> can you say "sudo" ?  I thought you could
<drc> martinphone: mkvtoolnix/gui is in synaptic
<drc> you chouldn't need to add anything to your sources.list
<martinphone> drc I dont know what I did: vlc was auto removed
<martinphone> I dont know if it has something to do with mkvtool, but I prefer vlc to mkvtool...
<drc> martinphone: If you have vlc installed you already have qt (as a dependency)...therefor you should be able to add k9copy without to much additional baggage.
<martinphone> i see...
<drc> I won't promise it, I have no idea what k9's dependencies are.  But it makes sense.
<aquix> k9 pulls down a lot of kde crap
<drc> aquix: yeah, but qt itself has to be a big part of that crap :)
<aquix> sure, but no good for a xfce user :)
<recon_lap> probably get the dvd riped quicker than installing the app to do it :)
<drc> aquix: I agree, but if he 1) has vlc installed, he has qt already; 2) he's used to k9copy already, so if he has a big part of the dependencies already installed, it makes sense to me to go with what he already knows/is used to :)
<recon_lap> martinphone: did you try acid rip?
<drc> just sayin'
<aquix> drc,  yeah. and that is the tradigy at hand.  :)
<aquix> brb
<drc> me too...tea time....
<martinphone> how do I clean clean apt-cache ?
<Unit193> sudo apt-get clean? I don't know what exactly you're trying to do.
<martinphone> Unit193, restoring a workable vlc, join me in #videolan if you wish
<martinphone> there is this vlc-data that is one day ahead than the other files of the ppa
<recon_lap> lol, big opps for someone
<martinphone> what do I do? wait one day to see if the vlc guys update it to the same version?
<Unit193> Give us the link when you do    apt-cache policy vlc |pastebinit -b http://pastebin.com    and    apt-cache policy vlc-data |pastebinit -b http://pastebin.com
<martinphone> http://pastebin.com/1AykWWiS and http://pasteb respectivelyn.com/qXaLEifw
<martinphone> crap
<martinphone> http://pastebin.com/1AykWWiS and http://pastebin.com/qXaLEifw
<Unit193> And how long since you last did sudo apt-get update?
<martinphone> sudo apt-get update = synaptic reload?
<mips1911> yes
<martinphone> 2 minutes ago
<aquix> martinphone, in terminal read        man apt-get               you'll be better for it
<Unit193> Since it's a daily ppa, that seems like your best action, or switch ppas.
<Unit193> I personally use the n-muench/vlc one.
<recon_lap> martinphone: you could try "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<aquix> btw. man pages needs a redoning. I thing they are useful but terrible to read.
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/apt-get
<Unit193> That any better? :P
<aquix> no
<recon_lap> vlc player install fine for me, nothing wrong with repo
<aquix> in terminal I mean.
<aquix> good
 * drc wonders how the hundreds/thousands of manpage maintainers are going to be coordinated to fix them ?
<recon_lap> thats on my ubuntu box
<drc> Actually, one of the other xfce distros (I <think> its salix) has a gui for reading man pages.  It doesn't change them in any way, but it makes them easier to read.
<recon_lap> I'm off, good luck martinphone doing whatever it is your trying to do
<martinphone>  Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<starn> hello, i'm looking for web dev tool for xubuntu that functions kinda like dreamweaver.. honestly i just want the built in FTP access like dreamweaver has. any suggestions?
<aquix> martinphone, in terminal try this:    sudo apt-get -f install
<Unit193> I don't recommend those, but kompozer and bluebird are some.
<starn> Unit193: thanks. trying to avoid kompozer. but i'll look into bluebird.
<starn> Unit193: did you mean bluefish?
<Unit193> BlueGriffon
<aquix> don't do kompozer. it will bring down the whole kde dependencies. screw that.
<Unit193> (note, none of these are the best, and I'm not recommending one or the other, just options)
<mneptok> starn: Bluefish is not an HTML-mode editor. like others, it can do previews, but it's a text editor.
<starn> Unit193: alright well thanks. i'm gonna pass on bluegriffon it's to heavily intergrated for firefox. haha i think i found something of use. syntax ftp support and previewer which i don't care for the previewer function just syntax and ftp.
<mneptok> starn: take a long look at jEdit.
<mneptok> starn: you can use it anywhere Java runs. so Linux, Windows, OSX etc etc.
<mneptok> !info jedit
<ubottu> jedit (source: jedit): Plugin-based editor for programmers. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.2+dfsg-1 (precise), package size 2552 kB, installed size 8907 kB
<starn> mneptok: does it support ftp?
<mneptok> starn: via a plugin, yes. and SFTP and SCP etc etc.
<mneptok> starn: install from packages, the app has a plugin manager in the menu system.
<mneptok> starn: repeat the same procedure on other OSes. only 1 interface to learn.
<starn> alright mneptok i'll look into it when i get home for now i gtg. not gonna bother logging outa irc. haha
<beyler> chromium http://i46.tinypic.com/2cp9u28.png  What is the reason it 12.04
<beyler> anyone help me?
<drc> can't open the url
<drc> ah...there it goes
<beyler> No problem in downloading
<beyler> photo here seems broken
<aquix> jesus tittiefucking christ....
<Unit193> !language | aquix
<ubottu> aquix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<beyler> i m from trömsö
<aquix> sorry. I was wrong.
<xubuntu222> hello
<xubuntu222> i was wondering if i can upgrade from ubuntu 11.10 to xubuntu 12.04....from inside of ubuntu?
<hocineadjou> hello
<Unit193> xubuntu222: Note quite, have to install xubuntu-desktop either before or after upgrade.
<Unit193> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<xubuntu222> ok thanks
<syddraf> When attempting to shutdown Xubuntu, it freezes on the shutdown screen. Is there a way to find out what is actually happening and how to stop this from occurring?
<manitou> hi need help with script im trying to make script to set brightness when is on AC and to change when is on BATTery ! here is http://paste.ubuntu.com/965534/ if some can check , im not good at it , its my first script ! :)
<manitou> intel_backlight command work .
<xubuntu089> can anyone tell me how to enable num lock in xubuntu please as the num lock button doesn't work?
<bramwelt> Who should I contact about hosting a mirror for xubuntu?
<pleia2> bramwelt: I'm not sure, but you can sign up for the xubuntu-devel mailing list and ask there
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel
<pleia2> (don't worry, it's not very busy :))
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors is probably applicable
<aquix> not busy at at all a couple of daysa FTER A RELEASE ;)
<aquix> sorry about the caps
<bramwelt> pleia2: The OSL already hosts an ubuntu mirror for ISOs and Packages. :) The process for xubuntu is the same? Make an account on launchpad and list our mirror on xubuntu?
<pleia2> bramwelt: I really don't know, I'd suggest asing on xubuntu-devel
<pleia2> asking too
<aquix> asing away
<bramwelt> pleia2: Okey dokey! Thanks for the help! :)
<aquix> but I helped too :)
<bramwelt> aquix: Haha, thanks to you too! :P
<aquix> lol :)
<irro94> ciao gente
<babble> does anyone know what changed from gtk3.2 and 3.4 to cause secondlife clients to crash xorg?
<beyler> hi folks
<tehmole> hi...
<tehmole> have a quick question
<babble> tehmole: go ahead and ask -- somebody will likely have an answer.
<tehmole> i'm trying to install office 2010 from wine / playonlinux
<tehmole> and i'm getting wine install errors
<tehmole> i read through a bunch of threads and forums
<tehmole> still can't solve it
<Unit193> Do you have the error?
<babble> looks like WineHQ only reports "Gold" for Debian Wheezy: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17336
<ignacio> hola
<tehmole> it's the generic - invalid parameter received
<ignacio> ya tengo xubuntu 12.04 , se me fue casi odos los bug que tenia en 11.10
<drc> tehmole: You also might want to ask on #winehq
<tehmole> oh .. i forgot they had a chan
<tehmole> nice
<tehmole> thank you
<drc> tehmole: np...I didn't mean not to ask here, but that you'd probably get any answer quicker there.
<tehmole> yeah ... just posted on their chan...hopefully it will be answered
<tehmole> thanks drc
<ichat> on a freshly installed xubuntu 12.04 ... how do i swap nuveau for  nvidia non free...  my screen just blanks and it doesn't really seem to want to go into console mode :S
<xubuntu327> have you tried instalilng via additional drivers option?
<ochosi> ichat: you can either use jockey to install the restricted drivers or use synaptic or ubuntu software center
<drc> try additional drivers
<xubuntu327> additional drivers makes it painless
<ichat> the problem is... i cant login because of this
<xubuntu327> so fresh install and you can't even login using the generic video driver?
<ochosi> in that case you have to "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<ochosi> that would install the driver
<xubuntu327> that should work
<ichat> its ctrl+alt+f6 right?
<ochosi> ichat: for what?
<xubuntu327> to get to command line i believe f2
<ochosi> ichat: usually 1-6 are tty, 7 is X11
<xubuntu327> different tty though so shouldn't matter
<xubuntu327> one of those should get you there
<ichat> no idea why but it wont let me..
<ichat> i will just ignore key press and go into xfce
<ichat> (it)
<ichat> ah i got a root shell via the safemode
<ichat> where what file can i change x to use  vga safe
<ichat> euh... where is the xorg.conf ?
<ochosi> ichat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ichat> i dont believe this
<ichat> its not there
<ochosi> it's not really used much anymore
<ichat> so how to i set xorg to vga  for the root terminal than
<ochosi> best to google for it, pasting stuff into here doesn't make much sense (too many lines)
<ichat> hmmm  at least  appending  vga=771 to my grub isn't working... this really becomes anoying  and only just because it ship with disfunct drivers...
<user__> Gimp 2.8 is official, but apt only shows 2.6. Will this change? Or should I ask in #ubuntu?
<babble>  there are instructions for adding the Gimp 2.8 stable PPA on WebUpd8:
<babble> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/gimp-28-stable-finally-available-for.html
<user__> thanks!
<Unit193> Remember that PPAs aren't officially supported.
<user__> that's OK. this is a fresh xubuntu install. if i screw things up, i'll just reinstall.
<user__> gimp 2.8 install was successful. thanks.
#xubuntu 2012-05-04
<xubuntu148> hey. what is different between Ubuntu and Xubuntu?
<pleia2> xubuntu148: different desktop environment and default applications
<xubuntu148> in your opinion better or worse?
<pleia2> it depends on the user
<xubuntu148> How do you mean?
<pleia2> everyone has their own preferences, one is not "better" than the other
<xubuntu346> hello all
<caliche> hi
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<caliche> i'm new in the world of free software
<xubuntu346> thank you
<caliche> not speak English
<xubuntu416> Hello
<Guest52352> need helpz, xubuntu problem
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest52352> i have a 38 gb hard drive, installed xubuntu, it says 4.1 gb free space is left
<Guest52352> in "file system" folder
<Unit193> Type  df -h  in a terminal window.
<Unit193> /dev/sda1           36G   16G   18G  48% /    Is example output from mine.
<Guest52352> mine says 36g 30g 4.2g 88%
<Unit193> Did you download anything big or somesuch?
<Guest52352> no
<Guest52352> i updated and stuff, downloaded a few songs, nothing big
<Unit193> du -xk | sort -n | tail -20    That'll show you the 20 biggest dirs on the filesystem.
<Psykus> grr, had an awesome look going on my old xubuntu install, now can't remember what themes I used, though I have a screenshot. really should have backed things up
<Unit193> Heh, that's typically a good idea, though now you have to look for ones that work with GTK2 and GTK3.
<Psykus> http://i.imgur.com/x7OHt.png
<Unit193> Not much I can say other than "Looks great", and "Did you check xfce-look and gnome-look?"
<Psykus> it might be atolm with a different window decoration...yeah i'm looking around now
<Unit193> Fri, 04 May 2012 00:57:49 -0400
<Unit193> Woops, wrong button. >_>
<foobArrr> why is there "Greybird" and "greybird" in my theme list?
<Unit193> One is a symlink to be compatible with upgrades.
<Unit193> ls -l /usr/share/themes |grep -i greybird
<Jonne_> anyone know how to properly get compiz to autostart with the session? i put it both in xfce4-session.xml and application startup, but it still won't start with it enabled half the time
<Kingsy> guys, I am having a weird problem. A windows width is stuck at the width of the screen. I can resize the window vertically.. but horizontally it just wont move.. anyone had this before?
<xuserx> hello
<xuserx> :)
<mips1911> hi
<xuserx> can anyone help me ? i want to use ubuntu customization kit to remaster a xubuntu12.04 .iso but i have the same error >>>>Failed to copy resolv.conf, error=1
<xuserx> does anyone know how can i fix that error?
<xuserx> please help me
<xuserx> :-D
<xuserx> any ideas?
<xuserx> this is the build.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/966443/
<xuserx> can you help me?
<xuserx> can you help me?
<mips1911> sorry, no idea
<xuserx> i tried uck 2.4.6 but the same error
<xuserx> 2.4.6 svn
<xuserx> *
<malv> does anyone know how to fix right click slowness issues?
<malv> nm, figured it out
 * taxman smashes malv's head with a super fast pendrive
<scarecrow> hey guys, i have a trouble running compiz+emerald on xubuntu 12.04. Windows decoration doesn't work, can i fix that?
<ochosi> scarecrow: i think emerald is quite a dead project
<ochosi> scarecrow: apart from that, you can try to set /usr/bin/emerald (or whatever the command was) in compizconfig-settingsmanager (or whatever it's called) in the window-decoration setting
<ochosi> scarecrow: or just try alt+f2 "emerald --replace"
<scarecrow> i tried that, no success, i will try the first one, the interesting think is that working on 11.10
<ochosi> as i said, it's a dead project, so there are a gazillion possible reasons for it to stop working
<ochosi> compiz otoh is actively developed for ubuntu
<ochosi> you can also try to use metacity instead
<ochosi> (our default theme has both, emerald and metacity support)
<aquix> so I can use metacity to get compiz working with xfce?
<scarecrow> thanks ochosi, i will try now
<ochosi> aquix: yes (or compiz-gnome, as the package is called, iirc)
<ochosi> scarecrow: good luck
<aquix> hmm. I'll look into it. Compiled emerald and it's running fine. Thanks for the tip
<ochosi> aquix: in my experience metacity is more stable than emerald, that's why i wouldn't recommend emerald to anyone
<aquix> I'm a newcommer to xfce from mint 11 and was confused by using metacity with compiz, but it's a better solution. I know emerald is unsupported.
<aquix> xubuntu 12.04 is such a sweet release. I have run it since it came out and are very impressed..
<aquix> and I can't stop saying so :)
<Kingsy> guys, I am having a weird problem. A windows width is stuck at the width of the screen. I can resize the window vertically.. but horizontally it just wont move.. anyone had this before?
<metals> hi
<metals> I just downloaded Calibri font but it doesn't have any install button
<metals> where can I add that?
<Myrtti> copy it into your .fonts directory
<metals> where is it?
<metals> how can I reach such folders?
<Myrtti> it's in your homedirectory, it's a hidden directory
<drc> either in /usr/share/fonts or ~/.fonts...to see the hidden dirs in thunar, CTRL H
<drc> and probably you'll have to make the ~/.fonts, I don't think its there by default
<drc> HINT:  It's NOT ~/.fontconfig :)
<Voverius> Hallo!
<metals> drc: couldn't find it
<drc> metals: couldn't find which one?
<Voverius> It's possible to install XFCE 4.10 on Xubuntu 12.04?
<metals> drc: the folder
<drc> <which> folder?  The one in /usr/fonts or the home directory?
<metals> I found Home
<mips1911> Voverius, soon the packages are still building, 9 left to go
<metals> but not /usr and stuff
<drc> mips1911: Still in the holding pattern on the install?  :)
<mips1911> Voverius, https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+archive/ppa once all thepackages are finished building
<mips1911> drc, yip and keeping an eye on those package builds
<metals> drc: can't I just search that?
<drc> metals: Read my earlier post...You'll have to make the .folder in the home directory
<drc> opps .fonts folder
<mips1911> ooh, 6 packages to go!
<drc> so...tomorrow ? -)
<aquix> metals, make a folder called    .fonts  in your home directory, if you don't have it alreaduy .. then run this command in the terminal          sudo fc-cache -fv
<drc> metals: Have you made the new folder?
<mips1911> noooo, xfwm failed to build
<metals> drc: yeah, and I pasted the fonts there
<metals> drc: I can see that in the word processor
<drc> so...the font works for you?
<aquix> metals, in terminal to refresh the fonts                 sudo fc-cache -fv
<metals> drc: thanks, yeh
<metals> aquix: thanks
<metals> aquix: I did that in the Terminal
<drc> The Mission Accomplished...it's Miller Time (tm)
<aquix> then the font should show up.
<drc> aquix: it did :)
<aquix> thats a good thing :)
<metals> :)
<metals> one other thing
<metals> I want Persian as well
<metals> I mean Layout
<aquix> a rug?
<metals> no, cat :)
<aquix> a rug?:)
<metals> Keyboard layout
<aquix> lol
<metals> :D
<drc> too much hair, gets in the keyboard
<metals> :D
<metals> cool people here
<metals> :D
<aquix> indeed
<metals> I can't find it in the Control Panel
<aquix> I know little about keyboard layouts, but it should be in settings
<drc> I'm ignorant as well
<aquix> yeah, it's in the settings under keyboard. I use english for the system but have a norwegian keyboard layout, but I set it during install and haven't really thought about it.
<metals> found it
<metals> thanks
<metals> first Kubuntu
<metals> then Ubuntu
<metals> and today Xubuntu
<metals> :D
<metals> Xubuntu seems good
<metals> better than Ubuntu
<drc> Can't make up your mind?
<drc> :)
<aquix> it is. I came from mint 11
<aquix> as long as it's a buntu :P
<metals> Ubuntu wouldn't go on Stand By
<metals> I was on Mint Lisa as well
<metals> Lisa is classy but... weak
<metals> I am very new to Linux
<drc> metals: 12.04 'buntus all have hibernation disabled by default, if that's what you meant
<metals> I was Microsoft's slave for a ong ime
<aquix> yeah. xfce is my saviour as a gnome 2 refugee :)
<metals> no
<metals> Stand By
<metals> Suspend?
<drc> ah, that should work
<metals> Suspend ya may say
<metals> it would turn off for a second and would come back
<aquix> 3 choises I think. suspend, hibernate and turning of the screen.
<slim_> hello all, i have 2 language installed but i can' find how to enable language input switcher, ?
<slim_> i'm using xubuntu 12.04
<metals> slim_ have ya restarted your machine afterwards?
<slim_> metals: not yet i try now
<metals> OK
<metals> Standing By
<aquix> have I said I love xubuntu 12.04 lately?
<aquix> awesome release
<drc> it'll do....
<metals_> shit
<metals_> it doesn't suspend on Xubumtu as well
<metals_> :(
<drc> it's your machine/setup...works on mine
<metals> I have a deasktop
<metals> worked well on Kubuntu
<metals> nor on Ubuntu nor this
<Kingsy> guys, I am having a weird problem. A windows width is stuck at the width of the screen. I can resize the window vertically.. but horizontally it just wont move.. anyone had this before?
<aquix> Kingsy, no idea. do you run compiz btw?
<Kingsy> aquix: nope
<aquix> it's weird alright. I have noe idea how to fix it.
<aquix> Kingsy, ever watched the tv serie Kings?
<Kingsy> nope
<aquix> it's a good show. well worth a watch.
<starn>  have they fixed gstreamer in 12.04 yet?
<craigbass1976> I had a lucid to precise upgrade go terribly wrong yesterday.  After a reinstall, I'm almost back up.  How the blazes to I get a custom app launcher (it's going to point at a shell script) into a panel?
<Wizard> Hi!
<craigbass1976> Wizard, Hey!
<Wizard> craigbass1976: Rigth click on a panel, select "Launcher"
<craigbass1976> Are you saying that's how to add the launcher I'm after?
<Wizard> Yes.
<Wizard> It is possible to choose existing (system provided) one, or create your own.
<Wizard> And thanks for warning, I was considering updating lucid → precise today.
<craigbass1976> Wizard, it might go fine for you.  I find that over the course of an Ubuntu instance, I end up having to grab stuff from other repos and I imagine one of those is what blew me out of the water.  I do have this nice fresh feeling now, like from a fabric softener commercial, since the incident.  :)
<Wizard> LOL
<Wizard> craigbass1976: I have ubuntu/powerpc here, Xubuntu doesn't even provide images for ppc.
<Wizard> So I'm a bit affraid.
<craigbass1976> Ahh...
<Wizard> OK, lunch, brb.
<xubuntu735> hi how can i upgrade trough command line from 10.04 to 12.04? thx
<drc> xubuntu735: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<drc> actually https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades is more precise :)
<drc> I can't find anything Xubuntu specific for LTS upgrading, but as the underlying system is Ubuntu, the general cavaets listed in the above link should help
<drc> especially " It is generally recommended that users of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS wait until the first point release, due in July, before upgrading. ?
<xubuntu735> i have great problem with visual upgrade (it chashes and does not start) so my solution is to use commmand line? which?
<koegs> xubuntu735: do-release-upgrade
<xubuntu735>  do-release-upgrade Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/do-release-upgrade", line 10, in <module>     from UpdateManager.Core.DistUpgradeFetcherCore import DistUpgradeFetcherCore   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/UpdateManager/Core/DistUpgradeFetcherCore.py", line 27, in <module>     import tarfile ValueError: bad marshal data
<xubuntu735> at line 27 import tarfile
<xubuntu735> any solutions
<xubuntu735> any other solutions?
<holstein> xubuntu735: a fresh install is always a solution.. i would try from the command line
<aquix> is there a ppa for xfce?
<babble> aquix: there is - I'll find it for you, or I have built packages on Sourceforge
<babble> here's Lionel Le Folgolc's PPA: https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+archive/ppa
<babble> My builds are here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/babble777.u/files/xfce-4.10-daily/
<aquix> brilliant.   thanks
<babble> aquix: if you want, mine install everything in /usr/local so you can easily roll back to the official ubuntu packages by just uninstalling one package (mine)
<aquix> how about https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.10
<babble> that will be official when the builds actually finish
<babble> if you look, there aren't any published packages there yet
<aquix> yeah, saw that. I'll try one of yours. thanks
<babble> (It may be that Lionel's source packages are different from whatever the Xubuntu dev team is doing, so changes will need to get rolled in before the dev team ppa actually publishes anything)
<babble> in my build series, the amd64/i386 packages marked FINAL are the release code.
<babble> (I probably need to go in and clean up the daily builds at some point)
<tehmole> hi, everyone
<babble> hi tehmole
<Marzata> how do you add ntp servers in xubuntu 12.04?
<drc> I don't see a gui for it, but I expect you could just edit /etc/ntp.conf
<drc> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/NTP.html  it's an oldie but a goodie
<Marzata> there was a gui for that in 11.10
<drc> dunno, I just did a quick check, couldn't find it, so....
<Marzata> thanks.
<drc> there is a gui to <use> ntp, but you can't set the servers there.
<bzolt4n> Hi! I wold like to ask for help, my touchpad doesn't work in Xubuntu 12.04, but it works is Ubuntu 12.04. I looked for everywhere to solve the problem, but not found.
<Sysi> bzolt4n: doesn't work at all or doesn't behave as it should?
<bzolt4n> doesn't work
<bzolt4n> i try to enable and disable in setting, not help
<bzolt4n> i try to pull out my usb mouse, then restart, but not workin too
<Sysi> try running "synclient TouchpadOff=0" in terminal
<Sysi> does it work?
<bzolt4n> no :(
<bzolt4n> in the mouse settings, I see PS/2 Synaptics TouchPad, i don't know it is helpful
<drc> bzolt4n: You didn't set anything in Removable Drivers and Media>Input Devices >Mice did you ?
<drc> but if sysi's command didn't work, I'm stumped
<bzolt4n> No i didn't set anyhing
<drc> bzolt4n: that PS/2 Synaptics Touchpad is enabled/checked isn't it?
<bzolt4n> yes, it is enabled
<bzolt4n> i tried to disable/enable maybe it will work, but nothing happend
<bzolt4n> i don't undestand why works in ubuntu, and not in xubuntu
<drc> but if sysi's command didn't work, I'm stumped (redux :)
<cowskull> Hello
<bzolt4n> but i thank you try to help :)
<Sysi> bzolt4n: does "lsmod | grep synaptics" give any output?
<Sysi> hrm, actually evdev is used now
<cowskull> Could anyone please help me, I just installed xubuntu and cannot detect one of my hard drives
<bzolt4n> I inserted and nothing happend
<draimus> I have a tech question.  Just insalled Xubuntu 12.04 on an office system (corporate lan w/ primarily windows domains).  I cannot get thunar or gigolo to connect to any windows shares.  I just get the user/domain/password dialog over and over.  Works fine from my Ubuntu 11.04 install.  Any suggestions?
<draimus> for clarification I am switching from an old Ubuntu to the latest Xubuntu.
<holstein> draimus: what are the errors in gigolo?
<holstein> sounds like permissions to me
<draimus> I don't get an error.  Just the dialog over and over until I cancel.
<holstein> might need smbclient
<holstein> i would refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide ..see if you can get some error output
<draimus> smbclient is installed (I'm guessing it was installed during OS install)
<holstein> draimus: i would mount the share in the commandline and report errors
<draimus> After installing cifs-utils I can do a mount -t cifs just fine.  GUI method still doesn't work (gvfs?)
<arpad2> on my pc since 12.04 starting Playonlinux gives crash report
<Restringere> Hello
<Restringere> I have a technical question
<Restringere> I have a Dell Vostro 1500, Dual Core Intel 2.0 ghz, 2 Gigs of DDR2 ram and plenty of hard drive and Geforce 8400M GS mobile chipset.
<GridCube> good
<Restringere> However Ubuntu 12.04 running Xubuntu is very slow, the graphics are jerky
<Restringere> For example, when I highlight things in a web browser there is a lag and this lag and jerkiness happens everywhere
<Restringere> my Memory usage never really exceeds 40-60% even running tons of Chromium windows and having LibreOffice and a movie playing etc...
<Restringere> But the graphics are jerky and slow
<Restringere> I have the Proprietary nVidia X-Server drivers, the latest version..
<Restringere> What should I do to improve the responsiveness of the desktop?
<Restringere> Can I scale back some XFCE graphics, how can I bring it to a bare minimum level and tweak things to get it just right?
<Restringere> Would getting more Ram help?  Like to 4 Gigs?
<Restringere> I dont have any of these problems using Windows XP...
<Restringere> Any suggestions, help???
<Restringere> Expert opinions?
<GridCube> Restringere, sadly video drivers for linux aint that goo
<GridCube> d
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> you could, a) try other drivers
<Restringere> Can I install the latest nVidia Linux drivers?
<GridCube> Restringere, yes
<Restringere> How?
<GridCube> you could b) try disabling composing
<GridCube> Restringere, go to the nvidia page and search for the latest linux drivers, they have a how to
<Restringere> Ok
<Restringere> Would increasing RAM help?
<Sysi> no
<Restringere> Moving to 64 Bit Linux?
<Sysi> very probably not
<Restringere> ok
<Restringere> Thats why the new GIMP 2.8 is all funky on me?
<Restringere> Like all the lags, its just the Drivers for Video?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> well
<GridCube> maybe no, i dont know
<GridCube> but very probably, yes
<Restringere> Ok, how to I roll back if things get screwed up?
<Restringere> Just run the basic Canonical drivers again?
<Restringere> from the "Extra Drivers" dialog?
<GridCube> yes, or you can delete xorg.conf form /etc/X11
<GridCube> that would revert things to generic drivers
<Restringere> ok
<Restringere> Going to try then returning back to the room in 10 mins
<Restringere> wish me luck
<autif1> is there a transparent cursor theme for ubuntu (for touchscreens for example)
<Restringere> Nothing happened
<autif> once more with the right nick
<autif> is there a transparent cursor theme for ubuntu (for touchscreens for example)
<Restringere> ran the nvidia drivers with "sh ./ driverbinaryname"
<Restringere> and nothing happened
<Restringere> changed it to executable and everything
<Restringere> ahhhhh
<GridCube> Restringere, you need to run it from a tty with no X running
<Restringere> rebooting
<GridCube> autif, this should work http://gnome-look.org/?xcontentmode=36
<GridCube> notice the should
<nexinarus> So im doing a distribution upgrade to 12.04 and during the 'installing the upgrades' part it's stalled for about 2 hours on "ttf-mscorefonts-installer: downloading http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/trebuc32.exe" (300kb file), what should I do?
<GridCube> hit the skip button
<nexinarus> unfortunately theres no skip button
<GridCube> o:
<nexinarus> if I push ctrl+c on the console it says "this will abort the operation and may leave the system in a broken state. Are you sure?". bit of a gamble hah
<GridCube> thats weird, it should just cancel the current process, thats why the skip button
<GridCube> you could... unplug your internet and the download should fail
<nexinarus> ooh good point!
<GridCube> but then everything else should also fail
<GridCube> if you are doing an upgrade from the internet
<Phips-> hi
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<autif> GridCube thanks!
<nexinarus> hmm so ctrl+c or turn off net.. hmm
<GridCube> :) found a nice one autif
<Phips-> thx ^^
<GridCube> nexinarus, dont know
<nexinarus> ah ill try net option.. here goes nothing
<autif> GridCube: I did not, but it is a good resource - I just need to figure out how to disable the icons at startup - completely - these themes make the icons looks like something or another
<GridCube> autif, you mean desktop icons?
<Phips-> I have a question: when I want to install xubuntu as second OS. Is that only able with booting a live CD or can I do tht like the normal ubuntu, like a programm?
<GridCube> you can disable them from the desktop configuration, last tab is icons (first one is wallpapers), there you disable your icons, i like to keep the live media icons on, because if no live media in the computer they dont show, and if i plug a pendrive it shows an icon there :D
<GridCube> Phips-, you can do wubi installs aswell
<Phips-> and what is that o.O :d
<GridCube> but keep in mind that NO ONE did wubi tests on xubuntu that we know off, it should work just like ubuntu does, but we don't know
<GridCube> !wubi | Phips-
<ubottu> Phips-: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<knome> GridCube, we did whole 4 wubi tests for 12.04 ;)
<GridCube> 4! AMAZING!
<GridCube> :D
<knome> yeah...
<Unit193> I'd not recommend that in general, ever. :P
<knome> iirc 2 for alpha2 and 2 for final
<Phips-> thx for links ^^
<nexinarus1> ah crap disabling net & hitting ctrl+c failed lol, both did nothing dangit
<GridCube> nexinarus1, :(
<nexinarus1> i installed xubuntu with wubi, works sweet
<GridCube> i don't know then, id recommend you to do a clean install
<nexinarus1> cheers GridCube
<GridCube> :) good luck nexinarus1
<Phips-> ehy, the "wubi" works at Win-XP station?
<Phips-> oh I have it ^^
<martian> Hey folks, thinking of making the switch to xfce as it seems my old ubuntu 11.04 desktop isn't getting nice updates like gimp 1.8
<martian> So how do you install a theme in this thing?
<martian> Just copy to ~/.themes?
<GridCube> yes
<SpiKe_Spiegel> yes
<martian> #whydidIevenask :)
<SpiKe_Spiegel> and then you select the appropriate theme in the Xfce parameters
<Phips-> when I install this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer is that the 64-bit version?
<SpiKe_Spiegel> However, I'm not sure that Gimp 2.8 will be in Ubunt 12.04 repos
 * GridCube knows that unity themes need a special programs and tinkering with the system because "theming" is not supported
<GridCube> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4611 kB, installed size 12814 kB
<GridCube> nope
<Phips-> GridCube: @ me or @ martian? :)
<martian> SpiKe_Spiegel: well, it's in the unofficial (webupd8) repos but only for 12.x... it's more of a matter that the times are changing and it's a sign that I should look in to my next UI
<martian> I can't handle unity :-P
<SpiKe_Spiegel> martian, so Xfce is a good choice ^^
<GridCube> Phips-, I have literally no idea of how wubi works
<martian> SpiKe_Spiegel: I've always liked it; just never had a reason to bother switching
<Phips-> GridCube: ok ^^
<GridCube> but if i have to guess, ill say that you cant run linux amd64 if you are not running windows amd64
<GridCube> but really don't know
<Phips-> mh ^^
<GridCube> ill recommend you to do a clean install
<Phips-> with the CD?
<GridCube> it can install alongside windows fairly easy
<GridCube> yes Phips-
<GridCube> or a pendrive
<GridCube> i havent burn cds in a long time :P
<EvilResistance> what's the default mail application in xubuntu?
<SpiKe_Spiegel> Thunderbird
<Phips-> GridCube: ok thx for help ^^
<Phips-> Thunderbird, and is that right that you use conqueror as brwoser?
<EvilResistance> thanks
<Phips-> *browser
<autif> GridCube: yes, I meant desktop icons. It seems like I need to run xsetroot -cursor someting something from somewhere in the X startup - I just can;t get where - if I sleep 30 seconds and then start - everything is just fine
<GridCube> O_O
<GridCube> what?
<GridCube> are you not using xfce?
<autif> I am
<autif> but I think this is at a lower level - at X's level
<autif> so, I do not need themese
<autif> or I need transparent theme - which does not seem to exist
<autif> for a touchscreen
<autif> this is the next best thing
<autif> ls
<autif> sorry
<Phips-> wish you good day, see you soon bye
<starn> why are my youtube videos blue tinted? like people are blue?
<GridCube> starn, because of hardware acceletarion
<Sysi> right click -> settings -> uncheck hardware acceleration
<GridCube> disable it
<Sysi> because flash sucks
<GridCube> because video drivers for linux sucks too
<starn> sure it's not ffmepg stuff? and Sysi flash does suck haha
<GridCube> starn, no, its just flash
<GridCube> and video drivers
<starn> i remember having this issue april 1 and fixed it.. not fully sure how.. i think i had to do something with gstreamer or ffmepg
 * GridCube shrugs
<starn> be right back switching OS's..
<t0rx__> Anyone know the PPA for the mainline kernel on 12.04 to update to 3.3.4 via apt-get?
<GridCube> !kernel | t0rx__
<ubottu> t0rx__: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<drc>  This Smurfiness is funny...on the same hardware with the same nvidia driver, I get it with slackware/salix and fedora but not with X/Ubuntu, debian or Linux Mint.
<GridCube> ja, i got it in this machine
<t0rx__> ubottu: my video card has drivers that are in the 3.3.4 kernel but not enabled by default.  Thus I need to recompile with them enabled.  So I'm guessing I need to get the ubuntu 3.3.4 NOT the kernel.org version?
<ubottu> t0rx__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<starn> hmm.. can't remember what i did to fix blue youtube videos.. i use chrome.. and i am pretty sure it had to do with unofficial flash stuff... for my computer will not let me select or deselect hardware acc.
<starn> like under settings for flash the menu buttons don't work i can't click them i can tab through them but it wont let me use space or enter to select them it lets me use enter to close though.
<starn> fixed it!! it was mplayer / libvdpau1
<Sysi> vdpau is the thingy doing hw-acceleration
<starn> so to fix blue smurf people on youtube just remove mplayer and libvdpau1
<knome> or use the html5 version?
<starn> it was acting up in html5 even.
<Sysi> really funky drivers
<starn> indeed. i have nvidia..  i've been in html5 trail for awhile..
<starn> i've noticed some videos force me to use flash though. what up with that
<Sysi> some videos are just not available in html5(webm/h264/something)
<starn> ah well i fixed my issue. i don't see why mplayer would effect chrome and flash videos.
<starn> holy crap.. i even fixed my musictube problem.. o.O huh welp i'm done for the day.
<Restringel> This is the guy with the Vostro 1500 trouble
<Restringel> I found an interesting solution
<starn> now than i tried to use compiz w/e for 3d desktop.. and now i'm unable to log into my normal desktop. any suggestions?
<Restringel> To speed things up - as a result of very buggy Nvidia drivers - I dropped the color bit depth to 56K, turned off advanced GPU features and
<Restringel> Wow, it works better, less jittery
<Restringel> I'll probably have to wait until 12.10 to see massive improvements
<Restringel> Anyone have anymore Nvidia related performance tweaks?
<xubuntu433> hi, is there a way to change/switch my keyboard layout in us,greek and vise versa?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> xubuntu433, theres a keyboard switch button for the panel, if its not there already you might have to install xfce goodies
<LiquidBlues> I'm having a problem getting Xubuntu 12.04 to boot from CD or USB.  Is there a way to start the install from the OS already on it?
<GridCube> i dont understand
<LiquidBlues> I've made a CD-ROM and it won't boot into the install.  Same for USB.
<LiquidBlues> So, just trying to find a way around it.
<xubuntu433> found it, thank you very much!
<knome> LiquidBlues, it's possible, but you can't install to the same partition you are running from
<LiquidBlues> Yeah, that makes sense.
<GridCube> LiquidBlues, you can try the alternate cd
<LiquidBlues> GridCube: What does that do for me?
<GridCube> it doesnt load a graphical interface and its faster
<LiquidBlues> Oh.
<LiquidBlues> Sounds promising.
<LiquidBlues> So, how do I select the options that come with the GUI install?
<GridCube> no, you need the alternate ISO
<LiquidBlues> Right.  So, I download and burn that.
<LiquidBlues> But the regular iso gives me install options on the gui.
<LiquidBlues> And you're saying I don't have those on the alternate.
<GridCube> LiquidBlues, you have all the same options, just not graphically, textually
<LiquidBlues> Ah, okay.  Grand idea.
<LiquidBlues> I'll give it a whirl.
 * GridCube thinks he really has to make his alternate tutorial
<LiquidBlues> Yeah!  What the hell?
<LiquidBlues> Slacker.
<LiquidBlues> ;)
<GridCube> :P
<Viva_Caligula> I jus installed the latest xubuntu and I can't login normally
<Viva_Caligula> the splash displays, but there's a gray square where the login prompt should be
<Viva_Caligula> I'm connected with irssi running in a root shell right now
<Viva_Caligula> annybody know how to fix the login manager?
<pleia2> Viva_Caligula: fresh install, or an upgrade?
<Viva_Caligula> fresh install
<pleia2> hmm, haven't seen that one before
<Viva_Caligula> I tried versions before the current one, but after karmic, and the supported ones refuse to install
<Viva_Caligula> I have a dual boot with karmic atm (old install), bu they don't share a /home
<Viva_Caligula> running dpkg didn't help
<pleia2> I'm not finding much, but as a datapoint it's using lightdm as the login manager, so that may help find some clues
<pleia2> Viva_Caligula: maybe take a look at /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<Viva_Caligula> the system is borderline unresponsive when started normally
<Viva_Caligula> it responds to the mouse jerkily with up to 5 seconds of delay, and won't shut down, or bring a terminal up
<Viva_Caligula> pleia2: is nano installed by default?
<pleia2> Viva_Caligula: yep, or vi
<pleia2> (er, I think vi..)
<knome> i think nano is ;)
<knome> at least..
<knome> and it gives me less shivers
<Viva_Caligula> hmm, since I'm in a root shell, I don't think I can switch terminal windows
<Viva_Caligula> alt + f<number> just gives a black screen
 * nanotube >_>
<Viva_Caligula> I have to dc to look at the file, anything in particular I should look for?
<pleia2> warnings, errors
<pleia2> start at the bottom
<Viva_Caligula> okay, brb
<Viva_Nero> I see some stuff about shutting down and sigterm, after a gap in the timestamps, but I think that's from me having to force a hrad shutdown
<Viva_Nero> *hard
<Viva_Nero> other than that, nothing seems out of place
<Marzata> any plans for xfce 4.10 ppa?
<Marzata> or an update?
<muzzol> hi
<xubuntu708> hi
<muzzol> which notify system is used by xubuntu?
<muzzol> is compatible with 'notify-send' command?
<xubuntu708> I need some help with my xubuntu 12.04
<Unit193> muzzol: xcfe4-notifyd
<xubuntu708> what do u mean
<muzzol> i user notify-send to show some messages
<xubuntu708> were do i have to ask some help regarding my update of 12.0
<muzzol> and i would like to know if xubuntu system is compatible with that command
<knome> xubuntu708, here.
<Unit193> Yep.
<Unit193> muzzol: I use it with irssi.
<muzzol> ok, thanks Unit193
<LiquidBlues> I have an exciting new problem!
<LiquidBlues> I'm using the alternate cd
<LiquidBlues> It gets me to the "Install Xubuntu" prompt.
<LiquidBlues> I select it and then the screen goes black and, after a bit, the CD stops spinning.
<Punk_Unity> im having trouble installing themes from xfce-look.org
<Unit193> What are you doing with them?
<Punk_Unity> tryign to download them and install them
<Punk_Unity> im running precise
<Viva_Nero> Okay, running the irc client on a different computer now, so I'm free to mess with the broken install
<Punk_Unity> xubuntu
<Unit193> Punk_Unity: So you just don't know how? Alright, make a dir in your home folder named .themes
<Punk_Unity> ok
<Unit193> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/ or http://gnome-look.org/ (for GTK+ themes)
<Punk_Unity> i did that
<Punk_Unity> but there arent any i really like in stock format
<Punk_Unity> i go to that site and download them, extract them... and i dotn see the new ones in settings
<Punk_Unity> im also running compiz
<Punk_Unity> i added the folder .themes to my home folder
<Punk_Unity> but i dont see it
<Viva_Nero> I've not figured out my login troubles yet
<Unit193> It's hidden, did you open Appearance in the settings manager? I don't know where themes would mesh with compiz.
<Viva_Nero> it'll boot to a splash, but where the login prompt should be is a gray square, and the system goes near-unresponsive
<Punk_Unity> just wanted to let you know what i had going on, thanks... let me get into settigns manager, 1 sec
<Viva_Nero> lightdm's log file didn't have anything that stood out
<Punk_Unity> ok, im in Appearance
<Punk_Unity> i dont see any of the themes that i downloaded
<Punk_Unity> like orta, and so on
<Punk_Unity> ok, i see the .Themes folder now
<Punk_Unity> should i extract the tar.gz files into that folder?
<TheMaster> Has to be '.themes'
<Viva_Nero> is there a different login manager I can install/set as the default?
<Punk_Unity> actually its a zip file
<Punk_Unity> its .themes sorry
<TheMaster> Viva_Nero: Yep, you can use whatever you want, GDM, slim, lightdm, LXDM, etc.
<Viva_Nero> what did jaunty use?
<Viva_Nero> I prefer having to type out the username as well as the pass
<TheMaster> Slim and LXDM need that, and I *think* you can get that in LightDM.
<Viva_Nero> wikipedia says lightdm is used for 11.10 onward, not for sure what was used before
<TheMaster> GDM was.
<Punk_Unity> ok, so if i download the orta zip file... what should i do next?
<Punk_Unity> from xfce-look.org
<Viva_Nero> if I just do apt-get install GDM from a root shell, will it install and load instead of lightdm?
<TheMaster> For me it works to extract it to .themes.
<TheMaster> Viva_Nero: It'll ask what you want to use as default.
<Viva_Nero> rebooting it, one sec
#xubuntu 2012-05-05
<Viva_Nero> "unable to locate package GDM"
<Viva_Nero> ah, lowercase worked
<TheMaster> Heh ,that'd do it.
<Viva_Nero>  okay, it prompted, and it's using gdm now
<Viva_Nero> manually starting gdm booted the system properly, let's see if it starts normally now
<Viva_Nero> yar, the new panel system is hideous o_e
<Punk_Unity> i can see the .themes folder in my home folder
<Viva_Caligula> I'm Viva_Nero, my client crashed
<Punk_Unity> but it wont show up when i want to extract it to a specific location
<Viva_Caligula> it sorta worked
<Viva_Caligula> I can see gdm trying to start on the splash, but it won't load to the point that it lets me select an account, which is more than lightdm did
<TheMaster> Punk_Unity: That's because it's a hidden folder, either hit ctrl+h, or extract it to the desktop then move.
<Punk_Unity> ok
<Viva_Caligula> and now it'll respond to mouse input
<Punk_Unity> thanks TheMaster
<TheMaster> Did you get it?
<Viva_Caligula> let's see if gdm's log file has anything...
<Viva_Caligula> gdm didn't even make a log file
<Viva_Caligula> the system went unresponsive after "sudo thunar" so I could poke around in the logs
<Viva_Caligula> nevermind, the terminal just wouldn't give me my cursor back
<Viva_Caligula> should I be concerned that I see error messages pour into the terminal when I try to move mouse focus between windows?
<acalbaza> hi, how do i show my desktop?
<TheMaster> Viva_Nero: It's recommended to use "gksudo thunar" because it's a gui, the bot has a link...
<Viva_Caligula> are you in a shell?
<acalbaza> i get a black background for the desktop, but i do get a panel
<acalbaza> in a xfce session
<TheMaster> Supposed to use Xubuntu session, Xfce session is the oddball.
<acalbaza> trying that
<acalbaza> login window is way too big... i need to scroll to find the dialog.
<Viva_Caligula> I'm tired of being trapped in karmic, but can't get newer versions to work >_<
<Viva_Caligula> going to see if the system acts better when I manualluy start lightdm instead
<grafton> Viva: Are you invoking GUI-enhanced applications from CLI?
<Viva_Caligula> gui-enhanced?
<Viva_Caligula> I was using a terminal, thunar, and the default text editor
<acalbaza> ya, im still getting a panel but no desktop
<grafton> For example, invoking windowed applications from CLI. When you do it that way, there's always a continuous stream of feedback.
<Viva_Caligula> cli?
<grafton> Command line interface.
<Viva_Caligula> it was error messages, and mouse focus wouldn't transfer when i tried to click another window
<Viva_Caligula> like right now I opened a terminal, and i can click around in it's window, but nowhere else
<grafton> Have you tried other terminal emulators, like terminator?
<Viva_Caligula> the frame of the window, panel, the desktop etc won't receive mouse focus
<Viva_Caligula> EVERY window does that
<Viva_Caligula> I used exit to close the terminal and now i can use desktop icons, but not panel
<grafton> Which terminal emulator are you using? Also, does that happen _only_ with terminal?
<Viva_Caligula> it happens with every program that opens a window
<acalbaza> where the eff did my desktop go?
<Viva_Caligula> now somehow I can use panel, but not the desktop icons
<grafton> lol. This is a bit of a difficult issue to troubleshoot without some more specifics. Are you logging into Xubuntu or XFCE?
<Viva_Caligula> xubuntu
<Viva_Caligula> I'm having to start my login manager from a root shell in recovery mode <_<
<Viva_Caligula> lightdm and gdm act the same
<TheMaster> startx do anything?
<Viva_Caligula> should I try from a terminal, or a root shell?
<Viva_Caligula> ah, can't drop to a root shell because of how I started up
<Viva_Caligula> startx gave me a permission error, sudo startx gave this message:
<Viva_Caligula> XIO:  fatal IO erro 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0" after 7 requests (7 known porcessed) with O events remaining.
<Viva_Caligula> and it won't halt or drop back to the terminal
<acalbaza> so, how can i start my desktop?
<Viva_Caligula> have you tried restarting, and logging in asa xubuntu session instead of an xfce session?
<acalbaza> yes
<grafton> acalbaza: Which part of the desktop are you referring to? I'm assuming you're using a gui IRC client, so X is still drawing windows. Is it just that your wallpaper isn't showing up?
<Viva_Nero> I'm about ready to just boot up karmic, and start messing with precise later
<grafton> Viva: Are you running with a squeaky clean install of precise?
<Viva_Nero> brand new
<grafton> Not even a dist-upgrade or anything?
<acalbaza> grafton: using vmware... i can log into a session but i dont get a desktop.. just a panel nothing clickable where the desktop should be
<Viva_Nero> nope, fresh from the disk
<Viva_Nero> not sharing a /home, either
<grafton> Might want to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Ubuntu has always been finicky with me until I got into the practice of dist-upgrades.
<Viva_Nero> the only things I've done are install gdm and irssi, and run dpkg
<Viva_Nero> as in, I installed into blank partitions
<grafton> acalbaza: Wish I could help. I'm no good with vmware simply because it does that to every disc image I try out on it. Good thing this laptop came with a million logical partitions.
<Viva_Nero> my /home and os are both on ext3 if that makes a difference
<grafton> But I understand that's not really a viable solution.
<grafton> Viva: Any particular reason you chose ext3 over 4?
<Viva_Nero> I've had file corruption issues with ext4
<grafton> This is one of those moments that it would help everyone if Ubuntu was as anal-retentive as Arch when it comes to documentation.
<Viva_Nero> it seems to be more prone to corrupting under a hard shutdown
<grafton> Viva: Well... yeah. You're basically playing roulette with a hard drive that may or may not be accessed while you're shutting it down, kind of like trying to copy a file to a USB drive and yanking the drive the second the OS reports the file copied.
<Viva_Nero> I only do that if the system becomes completely unresponsive, it's not a habit
<grafton> Like "bathroom break" unresponsive, or "might as well browse the TiVo" unresponsive?
<Viva_Nero> like watch everything in the tivo, and try in vain to get the cursor to move
<Viva_Nero> I REALLY don't want to touch the karmic install it's dual booted with, if that install breaks, I'm up a creek
<grafton> What sort of hardware are you running it on? I dual-boot with 12.04 on my ASUS G73JW, but trying to use anything more intense than Xfce on the beater desktop I use for school just leads to broken hearts.
<Viva_Nero> it's an MSI laptop
<Viva_Nero> 2ghz dual core, 4gb ram
<grafton> The great thing about the Internet is that you can't punch me for asking if you've tried LXDE, Openbox or Pekwm on 12.04.
<Viva_Nero> never tried any GUI other than kde and xfce :x
<manitou> need help how to fix "Unable to build kernel module." vmware workstation 8
<Viva_Nero> I toyed with the idea of lxde, but too bare-bones from everything I've read about it
<grafton> Not to dump on Xfce, because I actually do like it, but if you're chugging, you might want to try switching over to an Openbox session to see if you can't get some more speed out of it. OB is a heart attack until you use MenuMaker to populate the menu.
<grafton> Barebones = sexy.
<Viva_Nero> XFCE on kramic runs zippy fast
<Viva_Nero> I think my idle ram usage is 300mbish
<Viva_Nero> *karmic
<manitou> xfce and lxde use same amount of everthing
<grafton> Would I be too far off the mark in suggesting that both you and the devs have had more time to optimize the system processes?
<grafton> With the Karmic install, that is.
<Viva_Nero> I didn't optimize too much of anything
<manitou> openbox is lighter
<Viva_Nero> just played with the graphics settings till it loked good to me
<Viva_Nero> mind you, i have everything along the lines om compiz, transparency, etc, truned off because I think it's ugly
<grafton> Give me a minute. I'm going to put the battery back in my laptop and take it to the living room. Then I'll tell you about how lovely Pekwm is. B-)
<Viva_Nero> *of
<Viva_Nero> *turned
<Viva_Nero> stupid desktop keyboard
<grafton> Here we go. IRC + CSI + fiancee asleep.
<Viva_Nero> grafton: I'm thinking about scientific linux where precise is now
<Viva_Nero> It's a porject by CERN + some other large labs to havea distro as close as possible to redhat, but completely free and opensource
<grafton> Damn, always wanted to try Scientific but it never seemed to work on my box. Would a little persistence make it worthwhile, since I'm about to get into engineering school?
<Viva_Nero> *project
<grafton> Been wringing my hands over an open-source MATLAB clone.
<Viva_Nero> egineering what?
<Viva_Nero> I'm taking classes on motor controls right now
<grafton> Aerospace. Linux is amazing for all the great open source science applications.
<Viva_Nero> I may end up designing safety systems for the local power utility
<Viva_Nero> only a semester to go...
<grafton> That sounds cool. Hardware failsafes and the sort?
<Viva_Nero> yeah
<Viva_Nero> PLC's, but mostly relays
<Viva_Nero> relays are a lot more relaible than a software based system to do something
<grafton> Making it safer for linemen?
<grafton> I can get behind that.
<Viva_Nero> I've a great deal of respect for somebody who works that hard for their money
<grafton> Met a guy a month ago who did some contracting rebuilding after the Texas wildfires. He had a story about an old-timer he worked with who did hot electrical work. Claimed he couldn't even feel it anymore.
<Viva_Nero> earlier this week (just for the hell of it) I bit a 2-bit full adder out of relays
<grafton> Kind of makes software issues all the more frustrating, no? :)
<Viva_Nero> I do a lot of hot work as well, but mostly on 120-240 or so to ground
<Viva_Nero> at those voltages you can just use insulated tools
<Viva_Nero> an yeah, you get used to being buzzed by 120 after a while
<Viva_Nero> I think it's hilarious to see somebody get their first nip of it, but all i do is jerk my hand away xD
<grafton> Haha. There was a guy working on my girl's trailer before we moved away from Alabama who insisted on trying to do it hot. Took about six good zaps before I told him to shut up and let me turn off the breaker.
<Viva_Nero> splicing something into a 3 phase feeder while hot is a little nerve wracking
<Viva_Nero> moreso with each pair of hot-rated dikes/pliers costing $45
<grafton> I can only imagine. This dude was probably trying to look cool since we'd just talked about my deployments. The first step to looking cool is to be professional, though.
<grafton> Anyway, we'll get the stink eye unless we get back to troubleshooting your issue. I am curious how your hardware handled Oneiric, unless you stuck with Karmic simply out of habit.
<Viva_Nero> oneiric refuses to install
<Viva_Nero> both the normal and alternat disks spew errors at me, and eventually halt
<Viva_Nero> +e
<grafton> Okay, that's interesting. Are you using SATA in any sort of special configuration?
<Viva_Nero> nope, just a sata dvd-rw drive, anda sata hard disk
<Viva_Nero> I tried a dual boot with xp for a bit (had to usea special disk with drivers slipstreamed into it), but I couldn't find drivers for anything
<Viva_Nero> and the karmic install is from when I first got the laptop. it'd be jaunty, but jaunty refused to work with wifi
<grafton> Were they errors along the lines of "ata err -16"?
<grafton> *ata(x)
<Viva_Nero> no
<Viva_Nero> it was talking about bad sectors, and read errors
<grafton> Did fsck disagree?
<Viva_Nero> redownloaded/burnt on another machine didn't do anything
<Viva_Nero> on the cdrom,  not the hard disk
<grafton> Ah. Have you tried a USB install?
<Viva_Nero> how would setting that up work?
<Viva_Nero> just drop the iso on a thumb disk?
<grafton> Basically. Install unetbootin from the Ubuntu repositories, then execute. Point it toward an .iso and a USB stick, and you're in there like swimwear.
<Viva_Nero> er, cache 22 about that
<grafton> The only thing to remember is to change your BIOS's boot order to prioritize USB over CD-ROM, and invoke the boot menu after POST.
<Viva_Nero> I can't install new software onto karmic
<grafton> Say what now?
<Viva_Nero> repositories for karmic are longgg gone
<grafton> Soooo... have you backed up all your data and taken note of the applications you can't live without?
<grafton> Because there's no point standing on ceremony when you can't do a damn thing with your operating system.
<Viva_Nero> karmic works okay atm, and I have 2 partitons to play with
<Viva_Nero> if I break the karmic, I have no computer to use :x (I'm at somebody else's house right now on their's)
<grafton> That's like saying you don't need penicillin because the syphillis isn't flaring up at the moment.
<Viva_Nero> I'm one to let sleeping dogs lie...
<Viva_Nero> but I'll get rid of it if I get something else to work
<grafton> Yeah, but it'll drive you crazy with time. If you have an extra partition or two to play with, try a different version or distro for some comparison shopping.
<Viva_Nero> that's my main motivation for trying to get precise to run
<grafton> You're not alone with 12.04 not working as solidly as past versions. I'm beginning to think the devs were a little sloppy with it just to do rolling tests of their new error reporting system.
<Viva_Nero> lucid is still supported, maybe I can try it instead...
<grafton> And if you want to get a better handle on why Ubuntu isn't working smoothly, try to get Arch up and running on one of your partitions. It'll drive you insane, but you'll learn so much about the nookies and crannies of Linux that you'll never need official tech support again.
<Viva_Nero> maverick was deprecated recently enough I could try a chain of updates
<Viva_Nero> I don't know how to do much with a terminal
<Viva_Nero> tba, i don't know how to naviagte folders even..
<grafton> Also, every Linux distro on the face of the planet is bullshit on VMWare. For some reason, my G73JW doesn't have the horsepower to fully emulate most major distros. The trial run of SUSE 12.1 was a tragic comedy.
<grafton> Knowledge is power, man. Learn command line interface, BASH scripting, and how to execute a python script and you'll be way ahead of the game.
<grafton> The first time you successfully compile from source is an amazing feeling. I'm pretty sure I heard Handel's "Messiah".
<Viva_Nero> my laptop has the heft to run something in virtual box, and give it a gig of ram to play in, but those littl errors in interfacing virtual hardware add up
<Viva_Nero> I've done it, but I was reading a step by step tuturial
<Viva_Nero> I was wondering about an xfce running flavor of slackware
<grafton> To be fair, it all kind of depends on the distro. Arch is really good about warning you about dependencies, which is where the more user-friendly distros fall short if they don't find all the dependencies that are really needed.
<Viva_Nero> some of them add gui tools for config
<Viva_Nero> yeah, I've heard dependancy resolution and cofig tools vary greatly in slackware flavors
<Viva_Nero> some are manual everything, some are very user freindly
<grafton> If you really want to get your toes a little wet, perhaps try Crunchbang. It's Openbox, but built on Debian, so you can get the vast majority of packages that you're used to having.
<Viva_Nero> get my toes wet?
<Viva_Nero> ugh, the combo of IE and mIRC on this computer is driving me insane
<grafton> Yeah. I mean, you can't avoid the advanced Linux operations forever, so you might as well do it in an education-friendly environment.
<Viva_Nero> okay, booting into karmic so I can use fx and irssi
<Viva_Nero> at least the failed precise install fixed my grub, so I don't have to use the "super grub" disk as a bootloader xD
<grafton> Ohhhh yeah, rub those hands together and crack open menu.lst.
<Viva_Nero> what folder would that be in?
<grafton> Hum, let me look for it. It's been a minute since I had to mess with it.
<Viva_Nero> note to self: move those "files" into a subfolder in /home
<Viva_Nero> >_<
<grafton> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<grafton> It's worth noting that editing menu.lst directly is deprecated, last time I heard. But I just harumph, stroke my beard, and poke at it anyway.
<grafton> That's why I was talking about getting your feet wet: that stuff sounds like mumbo jumbo until you get an error on boot saying Grub doesn't see any hard drives or operating systems hanging around.
<Viva_Nero> I've just been using the option on the grub disk that detects configurations, while ignoring the MBR
<Viva_Nero> then loading the config from the karmic install, and booting from iy
<Viva_Nero> <_< never bothered to se it up different;y after xp broke my grub because I only shut down once in a blue moon
<grafton> I'm a bit dyslexic about the commands, but it should be "sudo update-grub", then "sudo grub-install", should grub give you any more crap.
<Viva_nero> grr
<Viva_Nero> Ah, back to irssi
<Viva_Nero> I kept trying to use /names in mIC
<Viva_Nero> anyways, how many errors do you think would build up if i did a chain of updates?
<grafton> Probably just hates your nickname. "Viva_Cicero" is much more enlightened. :)
<grafton> What sort of errors? Basically, at this point, you have very little to lose by "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Viva_Nero> Viva_Caligula was me too <_<
<Viva_Nero> tried that, too out of date
<grafton> See, that's the problem. Though the original definition of "tyrannoi" has been generally lost to time, dictators never age well.
<Viva_Nero> but if i got lucid to install, do you think a series of updates to a more recent version would cause buginess?
<Viva_Nero> As Adolf once said "Nero didn't set fire to Rome"
<Viva_Nero> :3
<grafton> No more damage than using a 3-year old operating system already causes.
<Viva_Nero> touche
<grafton> If it makes you feel any better, you haven't even seen disaster until blindly accepting system upgrades on an Arch box.
<grafton> If you've backed up all your documents, have some fun!
<Viva_Nero> first, I need to find lucid on the website
<Viva_Nero> what version number was lucid, again?
<Viva_Nero> some URL spoofing might take me there
<grafton> 10.04.
<grafton> Though considering quite a few repositories are on the verge of dropping oneiric, you're probably just screwing yourself.
<Viva_Nero> meh, I have time and blank cd's to waste
<grafton> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Viva_Nero> couldn't hurt to try doing a quick upgrade through oneiric
<Viva_Nero> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/10.04/release/
<Viva_Nero> currently downloading from that page
<grafton> Can't imagine it would hurt. Another thing to try is snagging Ubuntu JeOS and manually installing Xfce 4.10.
<Viva_Nero> JeOS?
<grafton> "Just enough Operating System".
<grafton> The ultimate in barebones.
<Viva_Nero> I tried switching a xbuntu install to kubuntu once, did not turn out well
<Viva_Nero> never could get eiher of the to work right afterwards
<grafton> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/jeos-and-vmbuilder.html
<grafton> Use with caution.
<Viva_Nero> would I just apt-get install xfce, then my other programs?
<grafton> I do quite enjoy getting _just enough_ operating system and building it from there. The caveat emptor is that you're going to spend a lot of time troubleshooting and reading wikis, though the time and effort are worth it.
<Viva_Nero> ah, I find the trouble shooting to be maddening
<grafton> Conversely, and it is a rather large pain in the ass, is to download Debian, then install Xfce. You'll lose a lot of bling and feel-good-juju, but it'll be solid.
<Viva_Nero> hence me abandoning that dual boot with xp
<Viva_Nero> is panel and it's widgets considered bling?
<grafton> An engineer who doesn't like to troubleshoot? I hope the pay is good. ;)
<Viva_Nero> troubleshooting software anyhow
<grafton> Not as much as compiz and all that. You can sub in pypanel or tint2 and your hardware will never notice.
<Viva_Nero> I'm a wiz with a multimeter, but it does me no good for figuring out why the graphics driver won't install
<grafton> Troubleshooting graphics cards is easy. If it's NVIDIA, get the proprietary drivers. If it's ATI, buy an NVIDIA card. Too easy.
<Viva_Nero> I had no troubles making my card work in linux
<xubuntu654> Hi, is there any way to fix the white fonts bug in the Albatros theme?
<Viva_Nero> but the thing refused to install in windows, as did my network cards, sound card, and everything-else-cards
<grafton> xubuntu: Have a screenshot?
<TheMaster> xubuntu654: IIRC, that one isn't fully GTK3 yet, and is being worked on, no?
<TheMaster> And awesome talking, > #xubuntu-offtopic
<grafton> Windows is a completely different beast; I can't get two USB drives working simultaneously in Win7. Complete bull feces.
<Viva_Nero> Oh, I know what he's talking about, sometimes in firefox and the like it'll use the defualt white text, and leave the text box white
<grafton> Roger that.
<Viva_Nero> I'd rather use 98 than try vista again.
<xubuntu654> Am, I don't know if it's GTK3 or no. How can I look that?
<Viva_Nero> woot, lucid downloaded
<TheMaster> xubuntu654: That's what it'd be.
<xubuntu654> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shimmer-themes/+bug/989814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989814 in shimmer-themes (Ubuntu) "Albatross: GTK3 apps are hard to read (white on light grey)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheMaster> http://shimmerproject.org/ and https://github.com/shimmerproject/ they'll be updating that as well.
<xubuntu654> hopefully they solve that soon, because that black theme is beautiful
<Viva_Nero> I like xfce-dusk
<taxman> what's the official channel of lxde ubuntu?
<pleia2> #lubuntu
<grafton> #lubuntu maybe?
<taxman> thanks
<Viva_Nero> well, gonna try luci in he spare partition
<Viva_Nero> here goes nothing
<grafton> Didn't even get to say "godspeed".
<taxman> it's a movie
<grafton> Wonder how that fella's doing with Lucid.
<nonuby> cant login today on 12.04, .xsession-errors mentioned missing .ICEauthority and some XIO error, a few restart later and .xession-errors has non-ascii diamond characters, suspect hd failure?
<LiquidBlues> I'm using the alternate cd
<LiquidBlues> It gets me to the "Install Xubuntu" prompt.
<LiquidBlues> I select it and then the screen goes black and, after a bit, the CD stops spinning.
<LiquidBlues> Then...nothing.
<ruien> LiquidBlues: try editing the (install xubuntu) boot line and remove the "quiet" option so you can get a log of what's happening at boot. I had to do that and then use "acpi=off" in the boot options myself to make it work.
<LiquidBlues> Oh, perfect!
<LiquidBlues> Yeah, knowing what's happening will help a lot.
<LiquidBlues> Will try it now
<ruien> nonuby: that sounds like some sort of hardware issue, maybe boot to the livecd and fsck your partition to see if it finds any issues?
<nonuby> i did fsck on reboot via the touch /forcefsck method, would that suffice?
<ruien> it depends if the operating system had no problem getting that far
<ruien> obviously if the partition really is bad, the instructions on the device which contain the fsck program could itself be corrupted, and that wouldn't help
<ruien> but if it did run and there weren't any problems, I'm not sure. Did you see anything strange in the kernel log (`dmesg`)?
<Robertc1985> xubutnu 12.04 can someone help me get the right video drivers for a dell inspiron e1505, i believe the chipset is intel
<Robertc1985> xubutnu 12.04 can someone help me get the right video drivers for a dell inspiron e1505, i believe the chipset is intel
<xubuntu906> Question, if anyone knows the answer. My keyboard backlight works in Ubuntu but not Xubuntu. Anyone know why? Or how to fix it. I use WINE to play my games, and accelerated window managers just do not like doing that well, so I wanted to go Xubuntu.
<xubuntu906> Ack nevermind. @.@ Shit happened I gotta go fix. I'll ask again later.
<Benguin> Is there a ppa for xfce 4.10 yet? (And does it work on linux mint?)
<Benguin> I asked in #xfce and tehy sent me here
<Benguin> they*
<ruien> I believe the answer is yes as I have seen others talking about it before, but I have not used it myself
<Sysi> I think ppa for 4.10 final isn't ready yet but packages in ppa of mrpouit should work fine
<Benguin> I don't have that ppa either
<baizon> https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+archive/ppa
<Benguin> Thanks
<mips1911> which config file handles dns/name servers these days, /etc/resolv.conf gets overwritten the whole time
<tsimpson> have a look at http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<tsimpson> mips1911: ^
<guest-OzUL3n> Help me someone
<ruien> please state the nature of your problem..
<guest-OzUL3n> I am update my xubuntu from 11.10 to 12.04 and my windows disapier and i see only a window body whitout things like close the window
<mips1911> tsimpson, thanks. I actually prefer this new method. I prefer every thing in a single file, love Arch's rc.conf system
<ruien> guest-OzUL3n: that sounds like a theme problem. Which theme are you using, and can you switch to Greybird (the default)?
<mips1911> sounds like a xfwm crash
<mips1911> if you can't see the title bar and stuff
<guest-OzUL3n> I log in from xfce and xubuntu theme and same ... but guest login all fine
<ruien> Maybe you have some bad configuration in ~/.config, try moving that out of the way temporarily and log in again
<guest-OzUL3n> what configuration is bad?
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> qualche italiano??
<mips1911> Non capisco italiano
<knome> !it | vincenzo
<ubottu> vincenzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Benguin> guys, I added the mrpouit ppa but the packages aren't showing up, any ideas why? (I did refresh, but the packages still say 4.8)
<shustrik> hi. what name of default GUI package in xUbuntu 12.04?
<knome> Benguin, did you do 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' ?
<knome> shustrik, what do you mean with the "default GUI package" ?
<Benguin> I did do sudo apt-get update, but I then used the package manager and refreshed the packages there but no updates and the packages say 4.8 (I don't have xfce installed on this machine yet)
<mips1911> Beguin, 32 or 64 bit?
<Benguin> 64
<mips1911> Benguin, 64-bit is broken and won't install
<Benguin> ah, lame
<Benguin> I know it compiles under 64 bit but I've already done that on my pc and can't be bothered to do t again
<Benguin> But why can't I even _see_ the packages?
<Benguin> THey all say 4.8
<shustrik> I install xUbuntu standart installation first. See it. I like it. Then i install in text installation. I find that logon manager is GDM. But can't find package of GUI from standart installation. I install xserver-xorg - it's bad)
<knome> shustrik, which version are you referring to?
<shustrik> Does anybody speak russian? (((
<knome> !ru | shustrik
<ubottu> shustrik: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mips1911> Benguin, when it was built on launchpad there were some unmet dependencies that were sitting in the queue waiting to be build that 4.10 depended on, that's why the build failed. mrpouit will resubmit the broken packages once the dependencies are finished building. Launchpad builds are slow and take time unfortunately.
<shustrik> thanks
<knome> no problem
<Benguin> 'kay thanks
<mips1911> shustrik, ubuntu uses lightdm these days
<Sysi> when I boot up and start playing music with VLC, sound crackles for about 40s but then fixes itself, can I do something about that or is it just how PA is like?
<Sysi> and can I save EQ profiles in VLC?
<Sysi> I also take suggestions about nice, simple music players
<mips1911> I like Audacious for music
<mips1911> VLC EQ save, http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/how-to-save-audio-and-equalizer-settings-in-vlc-player/
<Sysi> can I search music by artist/album?
<Sysi> in audacious that is
<mips1911> not sure, will check
<mips1911> Sysi, it has a search tool on the menu bar next to your main controls
<Sysi> mmh, I think I'll stay with vlc, media keys work without additional fiddling (after enabling them in settings)
<Sysi> eq profile saving could be easier but I could've googled it myself :P
<Hamish> Hi, sorry for the faq, the answer on the website didn't satisfy.. Q: what the heck to do I have to edit in the Greybird themerc file to get a 1-2 px wide frame so I can resize? I can personally work around it with the old alt-right-click trick, but this is currently blocking deployment of 12.04 for our outfit.. there's got to be a way as switching over to the StoneAge theme makes things better. I just can't pinpoint the adjustment in that which is h
<Hamish> elping.. the best I can figure is that left-active.xpm is 3 px wide instead of 2.  any hints?
<Sysi> Hamish: afaik border width is "defined" by .xpm files, 1x1 sized ones
<Sysi> edit those or use another theme
<Hamish> ok, editing away... :-)
<Hamish> a little ascii art to make the left-active.xmp, right-active.xpm and bottom-left|right.xpm files be four pixels wide seems to do the trick. cheers
<Sysi> np
<theluckymike> any ideas with strange ubuntu lag. when I dont touch it - it frozes, at moment when I move mouse it starts to work again. booting frozes in begining of loading xfce, but when I move mouse it continue to load..
<theluckymike> and with anything it happens - if I launch something it wont launch if I will not move cursor
<theluckymike> and cpu usage is 100% all the time, even when if only loaded is task manager, but in processes nothing shows up more than 5% usage
<baizon> what process is using the cpu?
<baizon> what version of xubuntu?
<baizon> it doesnt sound like an xfce problem for me
<baizon> its more like a kernel / driver problem
<xubuntu926> hi, i update xubuntu to 12.05 version and now the touchpad don't work propely . how can i fix this problem?
<theluckymike> sorry for dc, anyone have idea for my question about system hangin while not moving mouse?
<mips1911> xubuntu926 is it enabled under mouse settinsg?
<xubuntu926> yes
<xubuntu926> my problem is the right click and the middle click
<xubuntu885> alguien habla español ?
<GridCube> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<BongPh> hello could someone help me pls.
<GridCube> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BongPh> ohhh, okey... how could i change the boot menu of xubuntu???
<BongPh> i'm using dual boot and i don't wan't anyone using my xubuntu os.
<BongPh> hello
<GridCube> !patience | BongPh
<ubottu> BongPh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<GridCube> BongPh, you should read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<BongPh> thanks GridCube, i'll try..
<GridCube> :)
<BongPh> sorry for asking GridCube, but i don't understand the grub 2??? it's actually my first time using xubuntu and just installed today.. i could not follow up the instruction on changing my boot menu
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> BongPh, grub2 is the menu you see when first booting
<BongPh> is there any instruction that i could just simply follow?
<GridCube> BongPh, there might be
<GridCube> wait
<BongPh> thank you grid... are you using xubuntu?
<GridCube> yes
<BongPh> hehehe.. hope that i could ask your help often.. its my first time using xubuntu.. and i love the design..
<GridCube> BongPh, you can come here and ask whenever you want
<BongPh> specially the bottom tool bar..
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> thats just a panel
<BongPh> thanks... ohhh.. heeheh.. it's more better than ubuntu, i could easily change without using codes..
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> BongPh, ok, so you are dualbooting with xubuntu and windows correct?
<BongPh> yup... my family don't know how to use xubuntu that's why there using windows.. i'm the only one using xubuntu because i search a lot and i don't know if the website that has no viruses... linux is almost virus free.
<GridCube> yes :)
<knome> if your family is mostly using the web only, you should make them familiar to firefox (or any other browser available on linux) and make them try it on linux instead of windows
<GridCube> :P i did that
<GridCube> people doesnt realize they are using another os
<knome> me too, it works
<BongPh> hehehe... but the problem GridCube, when using documents..
<BongPh> there not familiar with libreoffice
<knome> BongPh, install libreoffice under windows first, tell them to try it out
<GridCube> :P well install libreoffice in windows aswel
<knome> BongPh, my experience is that the menu structure is more logical than in ms office
<knome> of course, it's different, and takes some learning, but if you use your brain to think where something is, libreoffice is better
<BongPh> ohh, but the problem is that when i'm out to work no one will teach them how to use the office.. heheh
<knome> unfortunately, documents are not 100% compatible, but as i've seen it, 99% of the people do not need 100% compatibiliness/look-a-likeness
<knome> it's pretty much only when you have to follow some strict guidelines for documents and it's somebody else who set them
<GridCube> :P i do, that i print to pdf
<GridCube> s/that/thats why/
<knome> GridCube, i mean 100% compatibiliness/look-a-likeness/tranferability between ms office <-> libreoffice, back and forth
<knome> +s
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> yes, well, i tell people its a new office and the go, oh well
<knome> ;)
<BongPh> hahhah
<knome> yeah, different versions of office (even same version but in different OS/machine) are worse than ms office <-> libreoffice
<GridCube> like if the change between office2003 and office2007 wasnt incredibly HUGE
<knome> and libreoffice usually keeps the settings you've set
<knome> not always, but usually
<BongPh> so guys is there a way i could change my boot menu.. thanks..
<knome> there are some quirks there too, especially if you want to be pixel precise
<GridCube> BongPh, http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-change-the-default-boot-order-for-grub2-in-ubuntu-1004-and-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat/
<GridCube> thats the safest way
<GridCube> use leafpad instead of gedit where it says so
<BongPh> thanks a lot..
<BongPh> hey could i play games on xubuntu like online games on Gpotato which is flyff? i love the game.
<GridCube> you can also change the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT to something like 5 and comment the GRUB_TIMEOUT and your family wont even see the menu, but you will know its there and will be able to activate it pressing shift
<GridCube> i have no idea what that means BongPh
<GridCube> but you can try
<BongPh> hehhehe..
<BongPh> GridCube, it says
<BongPh> bernardo@family:~$ sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<BongPh> [sudo] password for bernardo:
<BongPh> sudo: gedit: command not found
<BongPh> bernardo@family:~$ sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<BongPh> sudo: gedit: command not found
<BongPh> bernardo@family:~$
<knome> 16:06  GridCube: use leafpad instead of gedit where it says so
<GridCube> BongPh, BongPh read the line i said
<GridCube> what knome said XD
<BongPh> ohhh sorry.. i'll try agin
<GridCube> apparently theres a tool for that already o:
<GridCube> its called grub-set-default
<GridCube> o:
<GridCube> who knew!?
<knome> its creator at least
<GridCube> ill say so
<Sysi> !info grub-customizer
<ubottu> Package grub-customizer does not exist in precise
<BongPh> thank you so much.. just change them.
<GridCube> that never worked for me, and borked my plymouth screen :/
<Sysi> plymouth screen has worked for somebody at some point?
<GridCube> me
<GridCube> :D
<Sysi> I think it wasn't plymouth yet when I got boot splash on my netbook..
<GridCube> with generic drivers it works flawlessly, with propietary drivers the screen goes to 800x600
<Sysi> I'm using nouveau, I see liquorix penguin logos for two seconds but that might be just ssd
<GridCube> :P
<laite> I'm having trouble with HDMI audio with my television, could somebody help me? It seems that audio only works if my TV is on while booting xubuntu - if I switch TV on while xubuntu is already running video works, but not audio
<laite> but then, as soon as I reboot (with TV on) audio starts to work
<GridCube> laite, on pavucontrol, you can choose the output for a program, give it hdmi for your media program while its running
<laite> GridCube: If 'pavucontrol' is same as 'sound settings' then I've tried that, and it shows HDMI but no audio can be heard
<laite> until reboot, that is
<GridCube> laite, mmm
<laite> I'm using ATI proprietary drivers, if that's of something
<GridCube> don't know
<GridCube> i avoid ati as a personal rule :P
<laite> =)
<eoippo> im am not expert at all in cimputer, i want to install xubuntu together with already-installed win but i don'konw how...
<GridCube> eoippo, download a livecd iso from the download page at xubuntu.org
<Liquidedge> Is there a way for xubuntu to handle dual monitors?  Right now, it's just cloning my laptop one.
<GridCube> burn the image using any image burning software, like isoburn
<GridCube> eoippo, then boot it and follow the instructions on the installer, things should go smoothly
<Sysi> Liquidedge: arandr
<GridCube> eoippo, be aware that installing another operative system is a bit dangerous, not much in the latest years, but still dangerous, so backup all your important data, things shouldnt go wrong, but if they do, you will be thankful of having saved it :P
<Liquidedge> Sysi:  Well, aren't you my hero.
<laite> Liquidedge: If you're willing to go that road, both NVIDIA and ATI (AMD?) offer closed drivers with easy graphical setups
<GridCube> he aint, he just cool
<Liquidedge> laite:  arandr worked perfectly.
<laite> Liquidedge: it does =)
<Sysi> if you want it to be always set up like that, you need to export script with arandr and set it to autostart
<Liquidedge> I switched from Linux Mint and am so glad I did.
<Liquidedge> Oh, okay.  I can do that.
<laite> I've actually hesitated for quite a while between Debian testing and xubuntu, but it seems that xubuntu took the lead on my main computer
<laite> for my laptop.. if I can't get HDMI-problem fixed I gotta look on something else :/
<Liquidedge> I've had computers in my house running Ubuntu, lubuntu, Mint, etc.
<Liquidedge> Xubuntu has now taken them all over.
<lighta> hmm how can I go on 12-04 with cli ?
<koegs> lighta: sudo do-release-upgrade
<lighta> thx koegs yep I found that
<mips1911> Why does xubuntu use gnomevfs, why not gvfs? What's the difference
<xubuntu601> hi i was wondering if anyone would help me share a folder on my server 2008 vb to my xubuntu client on vb?Thanks
<xubuntu601> i have version 10.04 by the way, i can ping but unfortunately then im stuck
<GridCube> xubuntu601, you might get better help on #vbox
<xubuntu601> thank you GridCude, im doing this for my final project and i just wanna have something that no one else has because im a middle of the road student
<mips1911> how can I add a repo via cli?
<GridCube> mips1911, a ppa?
<Mokura> How would I go about changing mimetype data for a particular filetype?  .spc is used for SNES music (which opens up fine in Audacious), but it shows up in Thunar as some kind of PKCS certificate type.
<GridCube> !info mysql-admin
<ubottu> Package mysql-admin does not exist in precise
<GridCube> Mokura, right-clic>open with>choose program>thick always open this filetype with this program
<Mokura> Oh I did that, what I meant was how can I edit the filetype description string
<Mokura> to show something like "SNES Audio Data" instead
<GridCube> oh, you have to wait till 4.10 is out with the mime type editor
<Mokura> 4.10 of... XFCE, I'm guessing?
<Mokura> er
<GridCube> yes
<Mokura> Okay.  I can live with that.
<Mokura> Thanks!
<knome> "until 4.10 is in xubuntu"
<GridCube> no problemo muchacho :P
 * GridCube likes to fail in spañish like that
<knome> aha
<Mneumonic> Has there been a fix found for thunar taking 30 seconds to start the first time you reboot
<Mneumonic> I know you can uninstall the samba backends package to fix it but I'm wondering if there is a real fix for it
<pleia2> well, you can edit /usr/share/gvfs/mounts/network.mount and change AutoMount to false
<Mneumonic> what does that do
<pleia2> makes it so it doesn't spend a lot of time automounting the samba shares
<GridCube> doesnt try to mount networks at first launch :P
<pleia2> you just have to mount them on demand
<Mneumonic> that would work fine
<Mneumonic> for now i suppose
<wildmanne39> hello, does anyone know how to fix an issue with the file manager in xubuntu 12.04 it opens real slow and I get a error message that it could not be opened, the message is Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<GridCube> ja
<GridCube> XD
<pleia2> wildmanne39: I think you want #2 http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/
<GridCube> :D fresh stuff, get it while is hot
<pleia2> yeah, we just published that page like 4 minutes ago :)
<wildmanne39> thanks pleia2 that looks like what I need
<calico> could anyone help me start my win7...
<GridCube> !detail | calico
<GridCube> !details | calico
<ubottu> calico: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<calico> ok, I NEED to start my Windows 7,. It's dual boot, I installed ubuntu over my win7. I tried the repair boot thingy but it didn't work http://paste.ubuntu.com/969690/
<GridCube> you installed "over" or "alongside"
<calico> alongside
<GridCube> if you installed "over" tehre is no way back
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> open a terminal and write this:
<GridCube> sudo update-grub
<GridCube> and pastebin the results
<calico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/969719/
<calico> I didn't have vista before I ran the boot repair
<GridCube> calico well you can load win7 now
<GridCube> just choose it from the menu at boot
<calico> No I can't, all I got when trying to load it is a blinking _
<calico> same on the Vista option
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> thats bad
<calico> in what way 'bad'...
<GridCube> well, grub is seeing the windows boot sector, and its adding it to the list
<GridCube> so it doesnt seem to be a grub fault
<calico> well, i dont know but all I did is install xubuntu..
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> yes i see
<GridCube> tried now after this update-grub?
<calico> no, I didn't reboot, but the repair boot program did just that at the end
<GridCube> yes i know
<calico> or at the begining, dunno, but I saw it
<calico> should I try again
<GridCube> calico, would not harm
<calico> :S
<GridCube> calico, can you see the files on those partitions?
<GridCube> sda1 and sda2
<calico> same
<calico> shit
<calico> ..
<GridCube> ok
<knome> !language | calico
<ubottu> calico: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AxD09> Have you tried mounting your win7 partition, atleast for backup purposes?
<calico> AxD09, I don't know what you mean
<calico> but I'm on a laptop if that helps
<GridCube> calico, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1441608&page=1
<AxD09> yea, try that link
<calico> ok this thread points to that on
<calico> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<calico> what sd
<calico> I need to write
<calico> here's my update-grub paste bin
<calico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/969719/
<AxD09> sudo fdisk -l in those instructions should help
<calico> sory I didn't understand it still
<calico> this is what I got with fdisk -l
<calico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/969769/
<AxD09> sda5 is your linux partition, sda1 is your win7 boot partition, sda2 is your win7 data partition
<calico> so basically I continue with exactly what the tutorial says?
<AxD09> yup
<soldemaro> what should I do if I cant go standby on my laptop xubuntu 12.04? It quits internet, sound and then completely frozes ;/
<soldemaro> what should I do if I cant go standby on my laptop xubuntu 12.04? It quits internet, sound and then completely frozes ;/
<calico> AxD09, are you sure about that line sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda5 /dev/sda
<calico> because I dont have only sda
<calico> should I replace it with sda1
<AxD09> sda is the whole drive, not a partition
<AxD09> so yea
<calico> ............ http://paste.ubuntu.com/969777/
<AxD09> hmm instructions must be old
<AxD09> looking..
<calico> roger that
<AxD09> what does sudo grub-install /dev/sda say?
<calico> Installation finished. No error reported.
<AxD09> weird, i guess continue the tutorial
<calico> what do you mean
<AxD09> make sure to skip the 9.04 or older section
<AxD09> in the tutorial, skip that one section
<AxD09> in the red text
<AxD09> also, the xp one
<AxD09> O, i see. You used sda1 on that one command
<AxD09> you were supposed to use sda
<metals> hi
<metals> how can I use this software?        xfce4-xkb-plugin-0.5.4.3.tar.bz2
<metals> how does it install?
<calico> AxD09, that one? sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Unit193> !info xfce4-xkb-plugin
<ubottu> xfce4-xkb-plugin (source: xfce4-xkb-plugin): xkb layout switch plugin for the Xfce4 panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4.3-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 526 kB, installed size 2207 kB
<AxD09> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda5 /dev/sda (you changed it to sda1 in the pastebin)
<metals> hmmm? :D
<metals> I am new to Linux
<metals> how?
<AxD09> right click on the panel and under panel, click add new items
<Unit193> metals: You don't download stuff like that, you open synaptic and search, or apt-get install it.
<calico> calico@calico-Aspire-5742G:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda5 /dev/sda
<calico> Installation finished. No error reported.
<Unit193> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<metals> unit193: how? sudo grub what?
<metals> how?
<AxD09> okay calico, now restart and see if it works. If not, you might want to follow the instructions further in that tutorial on restoring the win7 bootloader
<AxD09> That wasnt for you metal
<Unit193> metals: No, that was the other person, type in a terminal   sudo apt-get install xfce4-xkb-plugin
<metals> Unit193: it says: sudo apt-get install xfce4-xkb-plugin
<metals> xfce4-xkb-plugin is already the newest version.
<metals> so?
<Unit193> So it's installed.
<calico> ...ok, reboot, i'll just paste this here so I don't dig up into the pages if I have to come back http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<kiber_mazai> hi all!
<AxD09> metals: right click your panel and under panel, select add new items. I think it would be in there.
<metals> Great
<metals> thanks people
<metals> :)
<metals> aha
<metals> this doesn't go on stand by mode
<metals> why?
<metals> goes and comes back for just a second
<calicooo> dude.
<calicooo> error: file not dound.
<calicooo> grub rescue: _
<calicooo> ...
<calicooo> lucky that I have a pc so I could come back here
<calicooo> fuck he's gone
<Unit193> !language | calicooo
<ubottu> calicooo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<calicooo> k, dude but that's not helping me, you feel me
<calicooo> you just acknoledge that you're there but you don't help
<calicooo> while I lost my laptop
<metals> my desktop doesn't go on Suspend
<metals> why?
<Sysi> I guess that isn't supported on kernel level for your motherboard
<calicooo> metals
<calicooo> what brand is your laptop
<metals> desktop
<calicooo> ah, right
<calicooo> if I learnt something from my 6 month linux saga is that if you don't buy hardware that is explicitly supported by linux/ubintu, you're f####d
<calicooo> I did my very best to migrate to Linux, CRAZY HOURS, at least 100 added toghether but stil.............
<Sysi> anything that suits you. I hybrid-use windows, os x and linux distributions
<calicooo> and now I'm with GRUB ERORR instead of windows or linux
<calicooo> nothing but problems which I dont know how to fix.
<calicooo> opening a video regularly freezes my laptop and I lost everything
<calicooo> how's that for a "working" os
<calicooo> AND KNOW I CANT FCKNG START MY LAPTOP FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<Sysi> *pat*
<metals> that's fucked up dude
<metals> I used Kubuntu
<metals> was OK on Stand By
<Sysi> mind the language
<metals> Kubuntu 11.10
<metals> now
<metals> both Ubuntu 12.04 and Xubuntu 12.04 doen't go on Stand By
<metals> sysi: consider it done
<calicooo> kubuntu is OK if you don't get the endless crashes and bugs and IF you could find your way around and if you have the hardware resource and if you need all that crap
<calicooo> first time I tried linux there weren't live cd's
<calicooo> fast forward 10 years later - it's still unusable by the majority
<calicooo> only reason i'll be running xubuntu on a virtual box is because I could make the Skype background black and I need that
<metals> :D
<metals> well... I don't know
<metals> aha
<metals> I have two HDDs
<metals> maybe that's why?
<calicooo> it's kernel motherboard stuff bro, all these versions have slight variations with how they operate your hardware
<calicooo> you need to search your motherboard and problem
<calicooo> and you might find a solution if there are enough people with your hardware running ubuntu...
<metals> see
<calicooo> and even if you find one, expect surprises when you upgrade to the new xubuntu version...
<metals> Kubuntu is OK
<metals> Xubuntu and Ubuntu 12.04had problems
<metals> still motherboard?
<calicooo> i'm no expert, but i had different issues with different linux versions too
<calicooo> my guess is that's a kernel / motherboard issue
<calicooo> and if you googled your motherboard model and the issue
<calicooo> you might find a solution
<metals> don't know kernel
<metals> but will check my motherboard settings
<calicooo> just google your motherboard model and your issue...
<calicooo> Sysi: if I run Win7 installation from a flash drive and try to repair my win7 to make it start do you think that it will work
<metals> thanksm calicooo
<metals> bye all
<Sysi> calicooo: I think it should be able to overwrite grub in MBR
<calicooo> Sysi: so that means that I will be able to start Win7 but will lose the option to start xubuntu?
<Sysi> yeah
<calicooo> you were here 30 40mins ago right, could you please look up and I copy and paste the link they gave me, it was a ubuntu forums link
<Sysi> this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1441608&page=1
<calicooo> yes, thank you very much
<calicooo> hmm do you think I'd be able to run that from a Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x86 EN IE9 Super Lite CD
<calicooo> which is 700mb version
<pfifo> hi guys
<knome> hello
<pfifo> I have aliveusb, with grub2 isoboot, Ive been using 10.04 for the last 2 years as a rescue/install disk, I plan to upgrade my system to 12.04 and im wondering if I should upgrade my flash drive as well. Note, I dont need a 10.04 liveusb to install 12.04
<pfifo> any advantages?
<metals> hi
<metals> how can I check what my motherboard is?
<metals> any way from inside Xubuntu?
<pfifo> open your case and look at the make/model
<metals> mine is plumbed
<metals> :D
<knome> metals, lshw
<metals> knome: ...?
<pfifo> `sudo lshw`
<knome> metals, try lshw in terminal
<knome> pfifo, if the flash drive works, no specific reason to upgrade that
<Sysi> newer flash drive could be faster, but doesn't matter that much on rescue system
<knome> Sysi, was talking about upgrading the OS on the FD anyway
<Sysi> ah, misunderstood
<pfifo> knome,  thats what I was thinking, as long as i can apt-get software I need for whatever it is im doing. Should be ok. Sysi, I dont have usb3 so I dont think that really applies anyway.
<Sysi> actually it does, flash drives are slow
<metals> thanks for the help, people
<knome> metals, no problem
<knome> Sysi, i suppose "as long as it works"...
<Sysi> yeah, and there's no any guarantee about really seeing any difference
<pfifo> Im pretty happy with the speed it runs at anyway, dont really need it too often.
<pfifo> alright then, Ill stick with what I have and experiment with 12.04 live system at a later time, thanks.
<knome> have fun
<pfifo> thanks
<BongPh> hello, good day... what application i can used that can convert video on xubuntu?
<pfifo> I use tovid to make dvd's, theres also ffmpeg, mencoder and transcode
<pfifo> of wich ffmpeg is my favorite
<BongPh> thank you so much pfifo..
<metals> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/206952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206952 in linux (Ubuntu) "suspend only works once" [Medium,Triaged]
<metals> seems 12.04 has issues with suspend globally
<Voverius> hello to all!
<Unit193> !hi!
<Voverius> It is stable  version of XFCE 4.10 in a PPA?
<mongy> Voverius: not a 'supported' version by the buntu's
<mongy> Voverius: so any bugs you file may be rejected.
<Voverius> Um. What does it mean for me as user?
<Voverius> I would to know, this version of XFCE is as stable as 4.8 ?
<mongy> Voverius: personally not used it, but most distros have it available now.  Just saying it's a ppa so unofficial so ymmv
<Sysi> I think there's isn't PPA for final packages yet
<Unit193> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mongy> Sysi: it's not a final version yet?  I thought it was.
<Voverius> Ghm, it's interesting for me - why does not  official Xubuntu version update XFCE to 4.10 ?
<aquix> thats part of a bigger question. they have enough packages to update. There is a reason people use ppa's :)
<aquix> ppa's where originally made for developers and not meant for stable releases
<Sysi> debian-inherited policy to only apply bugfixes to current versions of software on stable release
<Sysi> mongy: xfce 4.10 is stable bu don't know of PPA that has it, mrpouit's one has pre2 ot something
<mongy> Voverius: https://plus.google.com/u/0/112064450121097287690/posts/hcgQQ2hqJit
<aquix> Also appreciate all the work and testing needed in a 6 moth release cycle.
<Voverius> It's possible to add some functionality to XFCE like icons arrangement?
<Voverius> P.S. I'm a new XFCE user.
<Voverius> Before I've used Unity/Gnome 2
<Voverius> Second question - When system starts, XFCE does not mount a USB disks ... I've checked an automount options, but it didn't help me.
<Voverius> XFCE mounts only on hotplug
<mongy> Voverius: as for icons, I turn them all off so 'm no help.  mounting usb should work when you plug in stick.  does for me.
<mongy> Voverius: clicking on the partition in thunar will mount it if not.  I tend to not enable automounting for anything.
<hipparchia> hi :)
<Voverius> mongy, I know and understand that is for security reasons, but for my better user experience I need to enable automount when system starts up.
<Voverius> Not via clicking on partition - it's not option in my situation
<aquix> Voverius,  use UUID to mount the disk..  UUID = unique identifier  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<martinphone> how do I join 5 VOB files into one mp4 file?
#xubuntu 2012-05-06
<xubuntu488> some bory can i help me
<xubuntu488> i have a laptop acer aspire one 3100
<xubuntu488> and i want install xubuntu because is more fast and my laptop have only 512Mb memory
<xubuntu488> I need drive of my camera the others drives is ok but the drive camera is empty
<wayne__> hi. I have been using gnome on ubuntu 10.10. upgraded to 12.04 and can't stand it even gnome classic isn't right. want to switch to xbuntu. can I install xbuntu and keep my home partition?
<ruien> ubuntu should have a "xubuntu-desktop" package which you can apt-get
<ruien> I haven't tried it before personally; I always have used xubuntu
<ruien> however, i've heard it works
<wayne__> I can try that first.
<wayne__> thanks
<WhitePelican> I'm running Precise and am having issues with vlc playing my dvd's
<WhitePelican> I get the following error:
<WhitePelican> Playback failure:
<WhitePelican> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/dvd".
<WhitePelican> Your input can't be opened:
<WhitePelican> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd'. Check the log for details.
<WhitePelican> I have libdvdcss installed
<WhitePelican> can someone help me?
<wendell> xfce.4.10
<GridCube> WhitePelican, https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/xubuntu#TOC-Multimedia-support:-complete-it
<GridCube> that might help you
<WhitePelican> ty
<WhitePelican> I installed it and it still fails
<GridCube> WhitePelican, did you installed the restricted extras?
<WhitePelican> yes I did
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> doesnt parole plays dvd's
<GridCube> it apparently does...
<WhitePelican> yes it does, but why doesn't vlc or xine?
<GridCube> WhitePelican, are you sure you have the correct path to the player?
<GridCube> i mean to the disk
<WhitePelican> yes
<GridCube> WhitePelican, http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/9405/cddvd-drive-not-working-vlc-error-solved/
<WhitePelican> I'll try that
<WhitePelican> that worked :)
<WhitePelican> at least in vlc
<WhitePelican> strange to have to do that
<WhitePelican> thnls for your help
<WhitePelican> thanks*
<GridCube> :D i just googled :P
<WhitePelican> :)
<WhitePelican> that actyally helped with xine too
<WhitePelican> actually*
<ttenorio> galera, tem como instalar o drive amd hd 6310 legal no xubuntu?
<ttenorio> guys, is to install the drive in xubuntu amd hd 6310?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<ttenorio> es la instalación de la unidad de AMD HD 6310 legal en Xubuntu?
<Mokura> Apparently I must have scared something, since my /var/log is taking up about 8 GB of space on a 20GB hard drive.
<Mokura> How in the world should I resolve this?  Googling gets me a lot of stuff about log rotation, which I'm not sure how to do.
<Mokura> ...the kernel log being about 3.7GB of that.
<frankbro> Anyone has an awesome thunar context menu script that has dropbox and/or tortoisehg?
<Satellite_> Hi, has anyone else had Steam just sitting at 'Connecting' after a fresh install of Xubuntu 12.04?
<frankbro> Satellite_, I had an issue like that with wow tho. I typed "export WINEDEBUG=warn+all" and started from terminal and it magically worked. Try it maybe.
<xubuntu130> Too tired to continue tonight, but has anyone gotten compiz to work without killing window manager using nvidia binaries?
<xubuntu130> xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu130> BTW, new at this IRC stuff
<flux242> hi, I've installed vim but it seems like I cannot change the colorscheme in the xfce4-terminal. Is it a bug or a feature of the 12.04 release?
<AxD09> edit ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc and remove all the color lines for default colors
<flux242> do you mean all colorpalette entries?
<AxD09> not sure... might wanna make a backup
<flux242> doesn't seem to help
<AxD09> You weren't trying to change the terminal color scheme?
<flux242> I was definitely trying to change the scheme
<AxD09> hmm worked for me. You can change the terminal color scheme from preferences.
<flux242> what works for you?
<AxD09> modifying the terminalrc and removing the predefined 12.04 colors
<flux242> I'm talking about vim colors you know?
<AxD09> so not the terminal color scheme? vim's color scheme
<flux242> vim's color scheme is not changable in the xfce4-terminal
<AxD09> no clue. never had to change vim's color scheme
<flux242> it worked for me before
<flux242> something has been changed in the terminal
<AxD09> here's somethin on a quick google - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669675
<flux242>  I've tried the xterm and it doesn't work there too. strange
<xubuntu515> how to install program on xubuntu
<xubuntu515> ????????????????
<xubuntu515> o day co ai la nguoi viet nam khong ????
<xubuntu515> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Os_Maleus> xubuntu515: You can use the synaptic package manager. this is a graphical interface.
<xubuntu515> with terminal ???
<baizon> xubuntu515: sudo apt-get install <app>
<Os_Maleus> xubuntu515: you can also use the "sudo apt-get install [program-name]" in the terminal
<xubuntu515> how to open root
<Os_Maleus> or you can do that with aptitude as well. also in the terminal.
<xubuntu515> Root ???
<Os_Maleus> (x)ubuntu doesn't have a root profile.
<xubuntu515> sudo nautilus ???
<Os_Maleus> You are root.
<xubuntu515> ok
<baizon> xubuntu515: root access is sudo -i
<Os_Maleus> no explicit root profile!
<Os_Maleus> that is what makes ubuntu more secure.
<Os_Maleus> but if You are not familar with the things, I would use only the 'sudo' without the "-i"
<Os_Maleus> or even better the 'gksudo'.
<xubuntu515> gksudo = sudo ??
<Os_Maleus> it is a sudo that protects Your graphical dependencies.
<xubuntu-vader> hi
<aquix> hi. your death star runs xubuntu?
<xubuntu-vader> yes
<aquix> seems about right
<saitax> hi i have ploblem with automounting from devices. How can i put it off. I have put off in my userprofil and in Storage medias that my system dont automount devices.
<saitax> Where should i do it else?
<aguitel> anyway to install xfce 4.10 in 12.04?
<laite> Hi, sorry to bother once again but I _really_ would like xubuntu if I only could get HDMI audio to work: problem is that audio+video works through HDMI if 1) TV is on during boot, or 2) I take HDMI cable off and plug it back in immediately
<laite> but if I boot with TV closed and then just turn it on, only video works - not audio
<Unit193> aguitel: Not officially, and not supported, but there is a PPA for it.
<laite> even aplay -D ... does nothing on HDMI channel
<laite> is there way to 'virtually re-plug' HDMI cable?
<aguitel> Unit193, this ppa? ppa:mrpouit/ppa
<Unit193> Yep
<aguitel> Unit193, is xfce 4.10pre
<jacky> 105
<Unit193> That's as close as you get, later on it'll be in xubuntu-dev/
<Unit193> https://plus.google.com/112064450121097287690/posts/hcgQQ2hqJit
<grimnik> hi anyone here who is willing to help me out with tar.gz files?
<grimnik> ./configure doesnt work anyone got some help on that?
<knome> grimnik, are you trying to build something?
<grimnik> yes
<Unit193> Should have a readme.
<knome> in that case, start by installing the build-essential package
<knome> that helps a lot, and usually the config scripts throw verbose errors
<xubuntu310> Hi, I need urgent help. Anybody around?
<knome> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<grimnik> knome ... installed build-essentials    ./configure still isnt working :s
<knome> grimnik, then start reading what it outputs
<xubuntu310> I suspended my computer with Xubuntu 12.04. It didn't wake up. Not even after rebooting (by pressing the power button).
<xubuntu310> It doesn't get to Bios, so I can't even use a livecd.
<grimnik> bash: ./configure: Files or directory not found  ... this is what i find wierd
<xubuntu310> It's an Acer Aspire T660-SB7H
<xubuntu310> So, is there any way to ensure I get to BIOS, to "reset" it, or something? I don't really know what to do now :(
<ochosi> xubuntu310: a hardware reset (holding the power-button for ~10sec) should _always_ work (unless it's a hardware problem)
<aquix> xubuntu310, try pressing   shift on boot for grub,   or  del   for bios.    Depends on the bios, they uses different keyboard shortcuts.
<grimnik> knome when i type ./configure it outputs : bash:  ./configure: File or Directory does not exist
<ochosi> grimnik: then you're either in the wrong directory or the build works differently with your tarball
<knome> grimnik, as Unit193 says, please find a readme file and read it
<xubuntu310> ochosi aquix: My BIOS shows a screen, it's not arriving even there. It looks like it tries to read from disk, and get's stuck there.
<ochosi> xubuntu310: sometimes bios takes long after a hardware reset, can take more than a minute, how long have you waited?
<aquix> the bios flash screen should say what keys to press to enter  bios?
<grimnik> ochosi, knome  im doin what the install readme tells me to do and im in the right directory,  it seems my terminal doesnt see ./configure as a vallid command  ...
<xubuntu310> ochosi: I think more, but I will wait more. Thanks
<ochosi> xubuntu310: np
<ochosi> grimnik: what exactly are you trying to build?
<knome> grimnik, in that case, contact the one who created the package
<grimnik> knome qjoypad-4.1.0.tar.gz
<aquix> ochosi, you have extracted the tar.gz to a folder  and work from there?
<aquix> grimnik,  sorry ochosi  :)
<ochosi> aquix: np ;)
<grimnik> aquix yes that step worked fine the files is extracted into /tmp
<knome> grimnik, i'm reading the readme file, and it's not saying to run ./configure
<knome> grimnik, would you please try again reading the file?
<knome> grimnik, section 2.2 "installation"
<grimnik> knome k indeed it sai
<ochosi> grimnik: read the INSTALL.txt file, it has detailed build-instructions
<xubuntu310> ochosi: It looks like it is a harsware problem. I'm going to try to reset the BIOS by removing the battery. Thank you for the help.
<ochosi> xubuntu310: hm, that's odd. sorry to hear and good luck
<grimnik> knome k indeed it says to run ./config ... same deal doesnt do nuts
<aquix> tmp?   don't use that folder, extract it to a new folder in your download folder instead. Best to leave /tmp alone for the system.
<ochosi> grimnik: are you in the src subdir?
<ochosi> grimnik: it definitely doesn't do nothing, here it just complains about missing dependencies
<aquix> xubuntu310, , if your really stuck see if you can find a button for a cmos reset.
<grimnik> ochosi k that helped me further ... still got some errors but i think i can manage from here thx all :)
<ochosi> grimnik: yw
<xubuntu310> aquix: I found the jumper and did it. It's dead. If suspending is not possible, they should remove the suspending button by default.
<knome> i don't think any OS can probe for broken hardware, if that is what you mean
<xubuntu310> I want to think it was not because of linux. But everything worked fine las months, until I tried to suspend. So it sure looks like it was because of that.
<xubuntu310> *last
<aquix> xubuntu310, but you could get into bios now?
<aquix> yeah, suspend/hibernate problems pop up from time to time. what you get for being a OS maverick :)
<xubuntu310> aquix: No.
<xubuntu310> I really like linux, and after the Unity hell Xubuntu looked so nice and worked so flawlesly. I'm using it on my netbook without complaints.
<xubuntu310> And I don't really care if I can not suspend. But don't leave the button there, if it doesn't usually work.
<xubuntu310> Well, thanks everybody. Leaving now. Bye
<aquix> take care
<grimnik> woot got my gamepad working and i can map the keys to keyboard  ^^  leaving now thx again to everyone i annoyed xD
<saitax> hi i have ploblem with automounting from devices. How can i put it off. I have put off in my userprofil and in Storage medias that my system dont automount devices.
<saitax> What should i do it else?
<aquix> saitax, you want to mount  a hard drive on startup?
<saitax> no when i plug in a usb storage drive
<saitax> it will automount
<saitax> but i dont want that is automount
<saitax> i want manual mount it
<aquix> ah
<xubuntu334> hi
<aquix> saitax,  and you turned it of in 'Removable drives' in settings?
<saitax> jep
<saitax> and in my user profile
<aquix> user profile?   (new to xfce)
<saitax> in systemsettings/users there you can set off automount medias
<saitax> this  i have done
<aquix> saitax, sorry. I have no idea. It should work just turning of automount.   You don't have any entries for it in /etc/fstab   that mounts the drive?
<saitax> no in fstab i have only my local drives
<ochosi> saitax: are you talking about usb-drives?
<saitax> jep
<aquix> saitax,  looks like you can turn it of with dconf-editor    http://askubuntu.com/questions/42575/how-to-disable-mounting-of-external-drive-at-boot
<aquix> thats for ubuntu and gnome3 but I found the options in dconf here on xubuntu 12.04
<saitax> aquix  ok thanks i will read it and try
<aquix> np
<ochosi> saitax: tbh for me changing the setting in thunar's external volume settings always worked
<saitax> in xubuntu 11.10 it works also for me.
<saitax> aafter i ve done the update it doesnt work :-)
<saitax> to 12.04
<aguitel> how install themes  in xfce ?
<ochosi> saitax: still works for me in 12.04 (clean install though)
<saitax> i have done allthough a clean install
<ochosi> aguitel: download the tarball from the interwebs, then extract into ~/.themes and then change theme in the appearance-dialog
<aguitel> ochosi, there is no .themes folder in my system ,i create ?
<Sysi> yup
<aguitel> bisigi themes are working in xfce ?
<aquix> bisigi is gtk2 themes, so don 't think so
<aquix> nice pack tho
<ochosi> xfce is all gtk2
<ochosi> but most gnome-applications have been ported to gtk3
<aquix> hmmmm, looks like bisigi will be ported to gnome 3.  I was sure the project was discontinued last year.
<aguitel> i cannot add bisigi ppa in 12.04
<aquix> aguitel, ir you look in the drop down menu here, presice isn't supported   https://launchpad.net/~bisigi/+archive/ppa
<aguitel> aquix, ok
<aguitel> aquix, read this:http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/03/how-to-install-bisigi-themes-under.html
<Fumo-desu> Guys, sorry for my poor english :) Greetings to all there. Is there a someone who's speakin' russian?
<aguitel> Fumo-desu, i think mr putin are
<Fumo-desu> :D
<Fumo-desu> Very funny.
<Fumo-desu> Seriously :)
<knome> !ru | Fumo-desu
<ubottu> Fumo-desu: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<aguitel> everybody english
<Fumo-desu> Okay.
<aquix> aguitel,  I'm not sure that will work with xfce, but you could try.
<Sysi> loco channels do all flavours, if anybody has ansver
<aguitel> aquix, i installed
<aguitel> aquix, nice
<aguitel> how install libreoffice ?
<Sysi> with package manager
<aguitel> under command line?
<aguitel> i never use gui
<Sysi> apt-get update ; apt-get install libreoffice libreoffice-gtk
<aguitel> Sysi, ok
<Marzata> aguitel: you use LO in terminal?
<Sysi> sounds like emacs
<astraljava> No, asked for how to _install_ in command line.
<aguitel> Marzata, what is LO ?
<Marzata> aguitel: LibreOffice, no?
<aguitel> Marzata, yes
<Ariel_Calzada> hi i'm using terminator and midnight commander, when i press F10 it shows the "right click menu" how can i solve this problem?
<knome> Ariel_Calzada, check terminators settings
<Ariel_Calzada> knome: how?
<knome> Ariel_Calzada, at least xfce4-terminal has a setting to disable those keystrokes
<knome> no idea, i don't know terminator
<knome> but i'd start from the menus
<Ariel_Calzada> knome: that's the doubt there's no menu
<Ariel_Calzada> :D
<theluckymike> I installed xubuntu on my gf laptop, but there is 1 very wierd lag - when system is idle it just don't work - nothing works there. When I move mouse all proceses start to work normally
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> first time i ever heard of that
<theluckymike> yea ;/ but anyway - when i try to launch something, for example firefox - if I click on icon and don't move mouse - nothing happens, at the moment when I press any key on keyboard or move ouse it launches emediatly
<GridCube> theluckymike, let me do some resarch
<theluckymike> GridCube shoud I add some bugreport or smth? I dont have experience with that, but I couldnt find answer on forums ;/
<GridCube> theluckymike, yes, yes you should
<theluckymike> GridCube I think il try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358228 just found it..
<GridCube> theluckymike, that does look like your problem
<GridCube> but in any case, please report it
<GridCube> its important to keep track of this issues
<theluckymike> were and how I should do it?
<GridCube> theluckymike, the problem apparently is in the kernel level, correct?
<GridCube> yes, kernel
<GridCube> then do this, on a terminal write: ubuntubug kernel
<GridCube> and it will compile information about the kernel and your system and send it to launchpad
<GridCube> do  you have an account on launchpad?
<theluckymike> i think not
<theluckymike> GridCube https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14646 this could be that bug?
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 14646 in Other "Warning inotify_fsnotify.c:129 idr_callback+0x41/0x70()" [Normal,Assigned]
<GridCube> i really have no idea what that all means
<n2diy> I'm going to dabble with HTML, any suggestions for the best WYSIWYG HTML editor?
<GridCube> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Polls are highly discouraged to be taken on this channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, please ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<GridCube> i like geany
<theluckymike> yee, im in my xubuntu system again
<theluckymike> :D
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> stuff works now?
<theluckymike> GridCube, can u give me that link again plz?
<GridCube> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14646
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 14646 in Other "Warning inotify_fsnotify.c:129 idr_callback+0x41/0x70()" [Normal,Assigned]
<GridCube> this one?
<GridCube> or this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358228
<theluckymike> i have to find out how to completely turn off pcmica
<theluckymike> ohh thx
<_jay> quick question, is there a way to make the window drag points bigger? Resizing them requires surgical precision atm
<chamPAIN> Just switched to Xubuntu and I have script that needs to read a file from the /tmp folder. It fails, and I can't cat that file. Are there any special properties to the /tmp folder or files therein?
<_jay> *btw just installed it, seems very nice besides that :)
<GridCube> !faq | _jay
<ubottu> _jay: Lists of common questions and answers about Xubuntu can be found at http://xubuntu.org/news/tag/faq/. See also: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<_jay> ok thanks
<GridCube> _jay, http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/  Number 3
<chamPAIN> At the tail end of the script is the following error: http://sprunge.us/IKcb. It's because nothing is being passed to dig for the reverse host lookup (option -x).
<chamPAIN> When catting the filename in the tmp folder no such file error is returned.
<GridCube> wouldnt know chamPAIN
<chamPAIN> No problem. Let me know if you've ever had any program run across tmp write issues. I'll try my hand around and see what else I can find.
<GridCube> chamPAIN, i dont understand your error log
<GridCube> it says ERROR: cannot reach vps6966 (70.39.148.164)
<GridCube> can you reach that from your system?
<chamPAIN> Yes, I'm able to get there. http://sprunge.us/GdJO
<chamPAIN> Part of the script fails if it can't create the connection and that error is part of the script that lets me know it's not working.
<GridCube> yes i see that, you should check the "powepanel" that says there in the error log
<GridCube> :P
<chamPAIN> Yeah, I see what you mean. There's a lot going on in this script. PowerPanel lets me know that the server is active and operational. I can get into it. Rather this is a tool I use to shorthand the login process.
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> i dont know
<chamPAIN> Thanks for the effort. I can't expect you to know about this tool. I was wondering if there was any known issues with writing tmp files. I'm still cracking at it.
<GridCube> chamPAIN, i think that your error is more about a conectivity issue than a writing permission
<chamPAIN> I'd be tempted to agree with you. Save that this script works with SSH to log in to a server. If I make every step by hand: finding the credentials, the hostname, and logging in, I can get in ok.
<chamPAIN> What I see is that the initial hostname works ok, then it tries to pass that information to the login part of the script via a temporary file.
<GridCube> chamPAIN, i know this isnt the "best" solution, and might do more harm that good, but tried running your script with sudo?
<chamPAIN> Haha, yes!
<chamPAIN> Figured that would blow away any permissions issues, like you did. But it didn't work.
<GridCube> then again, i think its a conectivity issue, not a permission one
<chamPAIN> I can see how that makes sense. Until I can rule it out completely I'll keep it in mind.
<chamPAIN> Script relied on traceroute.
<chamPAIN> It wasn't installed.
<chamPAIN> LOL
<chamPAIN> Fixed.
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> told you :3
<chamPAIN> You were right! Thanks. Have a hilarious picture: http://i.imgur.com/ZKnlQ.jpg
<peterk1664> can anyone help me with installling xubutu 12.04, i kepp getting and error msg halfway through the install
<GridCube> peterk1664, what error?
<peterk1664> it says that to contue the installation i must run from cd and investigate from there
<GridCube> peterk1664, are you connected from the installer now?
<GridCube> can you share a screenshot of your error?
<GridCube> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<peterk1664> no im not on it at the moment, ill get the details and come back
<ochosi> peterk1664: a potential problem is an invalid download, you could check the md5 sum of your download or if you burnt a cd, you could check whether there was a problem with that
<peterk1664> iv downloaded and burnt a couple of times but with the same result
<ochosi> right
<xubuntu607> Hello gentlemen
<baizon> welcome xubuntu607
<xubuntu607> Xubuntu 12.04 installation is finished. See you all on the other side
<aquix> Does anyone have any good links to read up on xfce and xubuntu?
<lalo> hola
<bryguy_> helllloo
<lalo> no Spanish
<bryguy_> mines english
<lalo> ok thanks
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/news/brainstorming-the-12-10-release/
<GeminiDomino> I just did a clean install of xubuntu 12.04 desktop, and it won't let me login to the gui. I know the user/pass is right because if I switch out to the CLI, I can login to the shell. When I login to the gui, though, the screen goes black for a second, then reloads to the login screen
<GridCube> :( yes i know that
<GridCube> the only way i know of fixing that is replacing lightdm with gdm
<AxD09> Did you change the lightdm.conf?
<GeminiDomino> AxD09: Me? No, I haven't touched it. It's literally the first boot after install
<AxD09> ah, was just a thought. If the config has invalid lines in does the same to me.
<GridCube> GeminiDomino, as said, i've seen this before, as said, the only workaround i know, its to replace lightdm with gdm
<GeminiDomino> GridCube: I believe you. I just have to figure out how to set up my wireless card without GUI access in order to get GDM
<GridCube> oh
<AxD09> shouldn't be hard if the card is recognized
<GridCube> GeminiDomino, from a tty launch sudo startx -- :2
<GeminiDomino> I'll try that
<GridCube> it should launch you a xterm session and you should be able to launch nm-connection-editor
<GeminiDomino> AxD09: Dunno if it is or not. It's a broadcom, which has been historically a PITA
<GridCube> even more GeminiDomino if you had network while installing it should be working, hopefully
<AxD09> iwconfig should list recognized cards
<GridCube> GeminiDomino, you could, you know cable it for a while :P
<GeminiDomino> yeah, it's working. So I should just have to "apt-get install gdm" and remove lightdm?
<GeminiDomino> damn. Getting the GDM login now, but the same result
<GridCube> i would first: sudo service lightdm stop
<GridCube> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge lightdm && sudo apt-get install gdm
<GeminiDomino> nope, no dice... dammit all
<AxD09> doesn't sound like the problem is the login manager
#xubuntu 2013-04-29
<JainAmber> Hello
<JainAmber> I'm using Xubuntu 12.04.2. The bluetooth applet running in tray always shows bluetooth as "on". This is a laptop and so I'll like the laptop to boot with bluetooth turned off (to save battery).
<JainAmber> Is there some way to make the system boot with bluetooth turned off?
<ruien> JainAmber: i'm not particularly familiar with bluetooth on a laptop, but if I were in your position, I would probably (1) find a way to enable and disable bluetooth from the command line, (2) make that command run at boot, maybe in /etc/rc.local if i had to
<JainAmber> ruien, yea, there's a similar way suggested at http://askubuntu.com/questions/67758/how-can-i-deactivate-bluetooth-on-system-startup Thanks! :)
<ruien> good luck
<Guest53752> Hi im meg
<zodiak> oh dear.. no family guy jokes please
<iHaku>  Looks like Xubuntu 13.04 might be my default *buntu once again.  Great release!
<zodiak> yeah.. xubuntu 13.04 is good.. but I have gone back to roxterm instead of the new 0.6.1 terminal
<zodiak> and yes, those little 'automagic' arrows that pop-up jst piss me right off (sorry!)
<iHaku> Been downloading and trying the various new releases since release day.  So far Xubuntu has the best mix between form and function.
<iHaku> Still haven't managed to get maximizing by double clicking on the title bar to work though.
<zodiak> iHaku, settings manager -> Window manager -> Advanced ;)
<iHaku> That selector in the settings hasn't worked for me in three releases.
<zodiak> oh.. oh dear :)
<zodiak> you could always vim ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfwm4.xml
<zodiak> change the double_click_action to maximize
<ruien> iHaku: i just tried it on 12.04 and it maximize/restores normally for me when I double-click on the titlebar of a window. I don't think i've even changed that setting.
<zodiak> should work.. totally untested mind you
<iHaku> ruien My bad, two releases of Xubuntu and one release of another xfce distro.
<iHaku> zodiak, it seems to already be set to maximize.
<iHaku> Just my bad luck, I suppose.
<zodiak> hhrrmm.. that is .. strange.
<zodiak> I take it you are (silly question) running xfwm ?
<iHaku> Yeah.
<iHaku> I'm not too worried about it.
<shrimp> Hello
<Unit193> Howdy.
<[uzver]> Hi
<shrimp> Is there any way to find a list of changes between the second latest and the latest version of Ubuntu? I have xubuntu 12.04 iirc and was wondering what the new update entails
<Unit193> http://xubuntu.org/news/13-04-release/ there's that...  There's also one for 12.10 you can read as well.
<shrimp> Thanks
<shrimp> Should I update immediately or wait if there are any issues with the update
<shrimp> ?
<zodiak> is it a server or personal computer ?
<shrimp> Personal Computer
<Unit193> Only issue I had was it didn't pull in the raring kernels, but I was/am using different ones on that anyway.
<zodiak> pffttt.. upgrade :D
<Unit193> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<shrimp> Ok
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<shrimp> All of the data will still be there, yes?
<carrera> does 13.04 desktop support RAID?
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<carrera> does 13.04 desktop support RAID?
<shrimp> Aww
<carrera> baizon, does 13.04 desktop support RAID?
<zodiak> dear gods, carrera, calm down :)
<carrera> Hi zodiak!  :)
<carrera> why do u say that?
<zodiak> in short, yes, it does. you can use lvm2 (for some raid like functionality) or mdadm
<zodiak> cause you joined twice and asked 3 times in 20seconds
<carrera> ok, here is the story
<carrera> The Nouveau driver crashes with my nVidia M360 but I finally managed to use the nomodeset kernel option to boot live with 13.04
<carrera> luckily it detected my wireless card. In fact, I'm on xubuntu 13.04 live right now
<carrera> I tried installing from the Settings Manager but not only it didn't detect the RAID0 that I had created with ubuntu 12.04 server but it wouldn't let me create new RAID either
<carrera> I even tried the LVM option to no avail
<zodiak> if you installed 12.04 .. did you use the update-manager ?
<carrera> sorry about the multiple joins. I connected to the Ubuntu Servers the first time, not my usual FreeNode
<carrera> so I wasn't sure if I was in the right place or my messages were being posted
<carrera> zodiak, update-mgr for what?
<zodiak> to go from 12.04 upto 13.04
<carrera> oh no, I downloaded the iso
<zodiak> if you use the update-manager, it should sure as **** detect your raid setup ;)
<carrera> in fact I downloaded lubuntu alternate too
<carrera> actually, the update manager only started telling me about 13.04 yesterday
<carrera> I'm not sure why it took it 3 days?
<carrera> I clicked on upgrade once, but it complained that it was not possible to go from 12.04 to 13.04!  :(
<carrera> furthermore, I presume it would be upgrading to ubuntu 13.04 not xubuntu, right?
<ddsss> suspend doesn't work in 13.04 ?? why?
<holstein> ddsss: well, it doesnt work for your machine... but it did work in 12.04? 12.10?.. as for the why, i would think kernel support
<ddsss> holstein, and hibernation button grayed out..
<holstein> ddsss: one at a time... did suspend work in 12.04? 12.10?
<ddsss> holstein, not sure....
<ddsss> holstein, worked in linux arch.
<holstein> ddsss: you can use live CD's if you like.. that would be very telling.. from what i read, you could have a hardware issue
<holstein> ddsss: so, it *did* work.. so the hardware is likely not faulty
<holstein> ddsss: what would i do? try some live CD's and see what works... try 12.04 and go from there
<ddsss> holstein, yeah. it worked in Linux arch for sure.
<ddsss> holstein, i don't get it - and then what? what would be my next step even if I find a distro whre it was working?
<holstein> ddsss: make a note of the kernel version, or whatever modules you see available, and emulate that setup in whatever distro you are wanting to use.. or just use what is working
<holstein> ddsss: you could just have hardware that is not well supportable... what do you have?
<ddsss> holstein, i just ran dmesg - and I get this: " Freezing of tasks failed after 20.01 seconds (2 tasks refusing to freeze, wq_busy=0):"
<ddsss> and a call trace.
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/v86d/+bug/1080530
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1080530 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "v86d prevents suspend from completing" [Medium,Fix released]
<holstein> ddsss: have you tried 12.04 live? 12.04 is the LTS, and might "just work"
<holstein> other than that, you can share what hardware you have.. maybe a volunteer here has the same hardware and knows about how to support the features you are having issues with
<ddsss> i dunno. stack trace mentions vfs and fuse. IMHO - cifs shares can't be unmounted or something? or sshfs share?
<ddsss> i'll try to figure it out tomorrow.
<ddsss> holstein, thanks. too tired now - gotta go to sleep.
<ddsss> good nite.
 * CybeRebel waves
<kRush> is the raring wallpaper available in better quality somewhere? or is my display just shite? I can see the gradients as rings
<shakira> i have acer travel mate c310 laptop which has Intel 915 Express chipset.I get message that it is not supported while booting. cqbln you tell me how to install its drivers?
<TheSheep> What is the message exactly?
<shakira> this chipset is not supported
<TheSheep> that really says nothing
<rusman> hi
<rusman> i want change mimi type default application for at lease 50 file types
<rusman> where can i find mimi-types config file in xubuntu ?
<TheSheep> /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<rusman> TheSheep no
<rusman> bad answer
<rusman> there is no mimi-types in this file
<rusman> it is empty
<TheSheep> mime-types
<TheSheep> and they are there
<TheSheep> the bidnigs of mime types to applications
<TheSheep> bindings
<ruien> yep, they're there for me.
<rusman> yes
<rusman> TheSheep im sorry
<TheSheep> rusman: cheers
<rusman> TheSheep you are right
<rusman> thanks
<TheSheep> rusman: best copy this file to ~/.local/share/applications and edit that copy
<rusman> okey
<TheSheep> rusman: this way it won't be overwritten on upgrade
<rusman> TheSheep no
<rusman> TheSheep this file very small
<rusman> /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<rusman> there is no new associations
<rusman> when i run Settings > MIMI type editor - i see much more mimi types
<TheSheep> rusman: you can add new lines to that file
<rusman> but unfortunately, this editor have not group action for changing mimi types
<rusman> TheSheep there are 1000 new lines
<rusman> i just want open mimi types file in text editor and search and replace some entries
<TheSheep> well, that's all I know
<rusman> is there some others files like /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<TheSheep> sprry
<TheSheep> sorry
<rusman> TheSheep ok thanks for you reply
<xubuntu534> Is it possible to change the computername ?
<TheSheep> the hostname? it's in /etc/hostname
<xubuntu534> Is it not possible to do it in user settings ?
<TheSheep> no, it's a global system setting
<bazhang> !hostname > xubuntu534
<ubottu> xubuntu534, please see my private message
<xubuntu534> ubottu: Will the computername show up in public networks ?
<ubottu> xubuntu534: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xubuntu047> Why is xubuntu chnage my clock in BIOS ?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu047, are you dual booting?
<xubuntu047> No but i use english it is not my real language.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu047, what is your language?
<xubuntu047> Norwegian
<cfhowlett> xubuntu047, ok.  join #ubuntu and I'll look for the norwegian channel
<xubuntu047> Shud i use my own language to make the clock be correct ?
<TheSheep> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<cfhowlett> !cookie|TheSheep,
<ubottu> TheSheep,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<TheSheep> xubuntu047: no, by default ubuntu stores time in UTC, but you can change it and tell it to store it in your local time zone
<xubuntu047> Thesheep: will it keep the bios time correct ?
<TheSheep> xubuntu047: both are correct, just in different time zones
<cfhowlett> xubuntu047, I don't see how it can hit the bios at all.
<TheSheep> xubuntu047: you need to edit /etc/default/rcS and change UTC to no
<TheSheep> xubuntu047: here's detailed instructions: http://www.shivaranjan.com/2009/06/20/how-to-prevent-ubuntu-linux-from-resetting-or-changing-computer%E2%80%99s-bios-or-hardware-clock/
<xubuntu047> I have a notebook
<xubuntu047> Another thing is i dont finde skype and vlc in the software center.
<TheSheep> vlc should be there, not sure what is the status of skype, it used to be in the partner repositories
<TheSheep> xubuntu047: make sure you enabled the 'universe' sources
<TheSheep> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ruien> you are better off downloading the latest skype client .deb file from skype's website anyway, i think.
<xubuntu047> For me the sudo things is to complicated.
<poisoned_dragon> Anyone awake?
<cfhowlett> poisoned_dragon, zzzzzz
<poisoned_dragon> lulz
<poisoned_dragon> I have a question about the new xubuntu release.
<poisoned_dragon> I noticed that the raring release doesn't have an alternate or minimal install.
<TheSheep> ther is only one ubuntu minimal, and it's common for all falvors
<TheSheep> there
<TheSheep> flavors
<poisoned_dragon> So, If I download ubunutu minimal 13.04, I can build xubuntu?
<poisoned_dragon> oops *ubuntu
<TheSheep> poisoned_dragon: sure, just install xubuntu-desktop on it
<TheSheep> instead of ubuntu-desktop
<poisoned_dragon> Ok... I can live with that.
<poisoned_dragon> I had to do that once with 12.10 on my netbook. I'm sure I can push through it again.
<TheSheep> good luck
<poisoned_dragon> thanks.
<poisoned_dragon> uh oh
<poisoned_dragon> ubuntu doesn't have a minimal install for 13.04
<cfhowlett> !mini|poisoned_dragon,
<ubottu> poisoned_dragon,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xubuntu047> TheSheep: If i only adjust the time will the BIOS time be correct or is it necesarry to change the UTC to no ?
<poisoned_dragon> ugh, why they no put that in the main releases page. lol
<poisoned_dragon> thanks, cfhowlett
<TheSheep> xubuntu047: if you want your bios time to be your local time, then you have to change UTC to no
<cfhowlett> poisoned_dragon, no worries, mate
<poisoned_dragon> it's still neat that I can run the minimal install off of a 128mb sd card. :)
<xubuntu047> TheCheap: I am not sure i understand meaning with this because it shud show my local time anyway on the desctop and the bios.
<poisoned_dragon> You have to have an understanding of timezones.
<poisoned_dragon> If your os is set to UTC, then your bios time will be set to the UTC time zone. The os will then show you the correct time based on your location.
<poisoned_dragon> If you're dual booting, you should turn utc syncing off, so that the bios time can be set to your local time. This way, windows doesn't get mad.
<poisoned_dragon> If you only use linux, there is really no need to turn utc off.
<xubuntu047> What happens if i travel around ? I dont have dual boot. maybe i have to change the bios clock only once i hope.
<poisoned_dragon> If you travel, just set your location in the clock in linux. It'll adjusty accordingly without changing the bios time. the bios time will still be set to utc.
<poisoned_dragon> UTC is pretty much GMT. But, I digress.
<Aiena> hi
<Rainb> hello guys i want to ask if i have partition my disk with 4 logical partitions like root home var swap
<Rainb> the rest of bin lib etc tmp users will be created automatically as directories from xubuntu install?
<TheSheep> yes, in root
<TheSheep> actually you can just have /home and /
<TheSheep> and swap
<Rainb> ok thank you so much! so no need to make for eatch one seperate partition...this would be good for a server for more security etc?
<Rainb> well i want to make a as much possible good setting install
<TheSheep> well, some people like to have /var separately because they keep some data in there
<TheSheep> like the www pages or databases
<Rainb> yes i had make it seperated
<Rainb> it should not be so big?i mean 1 gb is ok for var?
<TheSheep> I have no idea, honestly, it depends on what you plan to keep there
<TheSheep> root has to have at least 6GB, I think
<Rainb> oh well maybe make a apache server with my linux and dsl connection and upload a joomla site just to play
<DarkEra> just a quick question, the LTS support, is that 3 years or has it been changed to 5 years too?
<Rainb> i think 5 years now DarkEra
<TheSheep> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<TheSheep> 5 years is for ubuntu server
<Rainb> ;)
<Rainb> swap what kind of filesystem would be?ext4?
<DarkEra> so, xubuntu get's 3 years LTS support and Ubuntu Desktop plus server 5. Ok
<knome> Rainb, none. swap doesn't have a filesystem
<Rainb> hmm i had the impression when i tried to make a new partition type of swap inside my extended partition
<Rainb> that had the option to choose filesystem too :P
<TheSheep> you should choose the 'swap' filesystem
<TheSheep> if there is a choice
<Rainb> aha right! maybe it have the option swap filesystem
<Rainb> ok thank you so much all for your delighted and usefull answers
<kiyonich> uhm...
<kiyonich> guys, could you tell me how do i adjust contrast my xubuntu?
<aniruddha> hi i am getting message that wrong chipset version during boot xubuntu
<aniruddha> i have intel m 915 chipset
<kiyonich> maybe you must re-install it
<GridCube> what seems to be the problem?
<madam> Hmm the big rebuild time.... Did an update of 12.10 security patches and fixes... refuses to reboot. Hangs at the "starting timidity++ Alsa midi emulation" part.----Recovery menu: (file system state: read only) - I was going to get around the hang, but I am facing an encrypted system on a SSD, that apparently is too full, and then I deleted the GRUB, using a recovery disk - and now I have a 120G SSD, instead of the 60G SSD - I am not sure IF I can move everyt
<madam> hing onto that...and recover the whole OS and encrypted sections as well as reinstall Windoze 07.... Might just start over. I was really shovelling shit up hill to keep 2 OS's on a 60G SSD, with not a lot more, than the OS's and a few gig of data.
<madam> Kay Serah, Serah.
<madam> Clean house, clean desk.
<madam> Start Rebuild.
<GridCube> encrypted volumes always buff me out :/ i never understand how they work
<madam> Oh everything is easy..... The question then becomes, "Do I have the time, and am I willing to put in all the effort to learn, and learn by making mistakes, and fishing for answers across the net, learning stacks more about coding and all that... or do I have heaps of other priorities? I mean we can all  be geniuses, one everything under the sun, but can we study from morning until night, day in and day out, for 5000 years?
<GridCube> lol, madam, you seem tired
<madam> Yeah I am tired... 11pm... don't feel like pulling an all nighter... have panels and connectors I need to make and fit into the computer box as well - along with heaps of cleaning up... will start on tomorrow. See you all later.
<tyrael_> hello, I'm totally noob. I wanna install Xubuntu 13.04 on my fathers PC. But when I do this I've got errors ---> E: Write error - write (28: No space left on device),E: IO Error saving source cache,E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.  Free disk space 80GB.
<GridCube> tyrael_, what kind of computer is it?
<GridCube> !md5 | also check the ISO consistency tyrael_,
<ubottu> also check the ISO consistency tyrael_,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Myrtti> tyrael_: how are you trying to install it?
<Myrtti> (and why 13.04? 12.04 would probably be better as it's supported longer
<Myrtti> )
<tyrael_> Pentium 4, 512mb RAM
<tyrael_> Myrtti just now I'm downloading 12.04 alternate
<tyrael_> and I will try this
<tyrael_> Myrtti: or maybe 12,04 normal version will be better than alternate ?
<Myrtti> tyrael_: should be no difference
<tyrael_> Myrtti: alternate version is only a console? how can I run normal desktop ?
<GridCube> after the instalation the system ends the same
<tyrael_> i do this on VMware but at the end, I can log in and thats all. Do not know how to run normaly desktop
<GridCube> tyrael_, can you get to a tty?
<tyrael_> I don't know what it is ;)
<kgb> "No space left on device" :f
<GridCube> its a black screen that asks you for your user and password
<tyrael_> yes
<GridCube> ok put your user and your password there
<tyrael_> done
<GridCube> does it says something like username@name-of-computer:~$
<odauga> hi all
<GridCube> !hi | odauga
<ubottu> odauga: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<odauga> thx guys
<tyrael_> GridCube: yes it is
<GridCube> tyrael_, ok then do this: sudo ap-get update && sudo apt-get install -y xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> apt-get in that first line
<tyrael_> it's downloading
<GridCube> :)
<tyrael_> GridCube: after this, desktop will always run auto?
<GridCube> tyrael_, it should
<GridCube> yes
<tyrael_> ok, so now i will instal 12.04.2 on father's PC.
<GridCube> tyrael_, you can do something else too
<tyrael_> he need only YouTube and VLC, that's all
<GridCube> tyrael_, you can remove the hd and put in it in a better computer and install there, then move it back
<GridCube> that should work
<tyrael_> I've got notebook.
<tyrael_> so I can't ;)
<GridCube> P: ok
<Lehti> uhh, this new 13.04 is really smooth. too bad one of my laptops has an old pentium m, which required some extra hassle with fake PAE -.-
<Lehti> Does anybody know why the kernel doesn't have some sort of automatic compatibility mode for non-PAE CPUs?
<GridCube> it was dropped on 12.10, last non-pae kernel its 12.04, mantaining two kernels was too much work for our very little developers, given that mainbuntu doesnt support them anymore either
<kgb> imo not much point in running the newest software on old hardware 2
<xubuntu165> I dont understand why the clock in BIOS allways is 2 hours behinde the desktop clock. And the command to change the UTC dont working.
<kgb> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata not working?
<Lehti> The 12.04 was OK, but there were some really weird glitches which this new 13.04 seem to have solved
<kgb> Lehti: perhaps you may be able to downgrade the kernel, if you really want to
<kgb> (and lock it against auto upgrade)
<Lehti> Well, that was my first thought too, but I found the 'fake-pae' package some guy wrote as a working solution
<Lehti> the newest kernel works just fine now
<kgb> oic
<Lehti> it's just weird in a sense that since this works by faking the PAE as an existing CPU property, why isn't such functionality included in the kernel in the first place :)
<kgb> gah can't access http://www.midnight-commander.org/
<GridCube> xubuntu165, tried changing the bios settings for the time? and maybe the battery for the bios its running out and might not remember changes
<GridCube> Lehti, do a bug report and ask about that
<phidias> Hi I was wondering if I could ask someone about some difficulties I've been having installing the Xubuntu lts.
<knome> !ask | phidias
<ubottu> phidias: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kgb> GridCube: if CMOS battery was gone, probably it wouldn't be 2hrs difference all the time
<xubuntu165> GridCube: I have try to adjust the time in BIOS many times and it change as soon i start xubuntu. First the time on desktop is 2 hours in front of my time then it adjust the clock when it is online. And the BIOS time is 2 hours back again.  I have no dualbot only xubuntu.
<kgb> gawd :)
<kgb> xubuntu165: did you run sudo spkg-reconfigure tzdata from terminal?
<kgb> *dpkg-reconfigure
<kgb> set it and log out and then back in
<GridCube> xubuntu165, check that your location its seted correctly
<xubuntu165> GridCube: yes the battery can be gone but i think the clock is working i will check. thing in terminal i dont know.. I use my location on the map to adjust the time.
<kgb> lol i give up xD
<xubuntu165> gridcube: I resterartet in BIOS only and the time is ok then after i adjusted.
<phidias> I've installed the OS three time, with three different usb boot installers,  and all three times it seem like xfce is not working properly. I have an Asus eee T91. It's an Intel Atom, 1.33ghz with 2gbs or ram and a 16 gb ssd hard drive. I previously installed Xubuntu 13, and it was successful. The problem I've been having is I'm getting a black screen after start  up. The next two times I installed the the OS, the DE loaded, but its 
<xubuntu165> i think the battery is ok.
<GridCube> xubuntu165, and your regional setting?
<phidias> of the comand line on the bottom, and an overlaping image of the desktop ion the top half
<phidias> Sorry I tried installed Xubuntu 12.04.2 three times
<GridCube> mmm, but 13.04 works?
<phidias> yeah
<xubuntu165> GridCube: my regional settings shud be ok.
<phidias> It was just  crashing too much
<GridCube> xubuntu165, if they are wrong then its fetching another time slot
<GridCube> phidias, have you checked your iso md5?
<xubuntu165> When i first start xubuntu it is 2 hours in front of my time then it adjust automatic.
<GridCube> oh
<xubuntu165> if i set the bios to   15:00 the desktop will be 17:00 for example.
<phidias> I'm sorry I don't think I know how to do that.
<xubuntu165> maybe i shud not care about the bios time ?
<GridCube> !md5 | phidias
<ubottu> phidias: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kgb> nah it's probably the video driver
<kgb> phidias: if you can ctrl+alt+f2 and get the terminal, you might get lucky with just running: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<GridCube> xubuntu165, sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<phidias> Thank you gridcube. What is my option if my iso is bad? I am torrenting another copy from the xubuntu website, but that is where I got it before.  Ah, I suppose a bit of the torrent was corrupted, probably the part with the DE. I was unable to install it on a VM either.
<GridCube> download it again
<GridCube> do a force check when it ends
<GridCube> xubuntu165, http://superuser.com/questions/518694/ubuntu-12-10-clock-is-wrong
<xubuntu165> GridCube: Is that the same as do it in the time and dat settings ?
<GridCube> P:
<GridCube> probably, but more terminally
<GridCube> xubuntu165, see that last link
<GridCube> its better
<GridCube> :D my hwclock and my date command are different too
<GridCube> i never noticed
<kgb> ya
<GridCube> lun 29 abr 2013 09:13:19 ART  =/= lun abr 29 12:13:21 ART 2013
<GridCube> P:
<GridCube> but i am at UTC -3 :P
<kgb> UTC -3 is... Atlantis? :D
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> its buenos aires
<kgb> :)
<laufersteppenwol> hey guys, umm, i've got a problem:  https://www.dropbox.com/s/g15cfkuvm4gi2yi/IMG_20130429_171539.jpg   i can't even reinstall it, it says permission denied or something simmilar...
<laufersteppenwol> can anyone help me please?
<kgb> nice
<xubuntu788> GridCube: i am here.. the bios time problem.. i reconnected.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> and?
<xubuntu788> GridCube: I try the command you give me but when i restart it is the same.
<kgb> xubuntu788: this one? http://askubuntu.com/questions/138423/how-do-i-change-my-timezone-to-utc-gmt
<xubuntu788> Grridcube:actually it give me an errormessage.
<xubuntu788> gridcube: maybe i shud not care baout the biostime so long the desktop clock is ok ?
<zodiak> laufersteppenwol, honestly, I would take this chance to upgrade. kernel 3.5.x is not the most.. urm.. stable of kernels
<kgb> if dpkg-reconfigure tzdata *doesn't work* or gives an error message.. probably means you have used other methods in the past to mess with the time
<kgb> oh man, now i get what you're saying pftt
<xubuntu788> GridCore: I am not sure about the BIOS battery but the bios remebr my change when i turn the computer on and off.
<laufersteppenwol> zodiak, how do you think that i shall go on now? i'm not really used to linux OSs... i only use it for dev'ing android roms...
<zodiak> laufersteppenwol, if you don't use linux for linux, then why not jst run xubuntu in a virtualbox image  under windows ?
<zodiak> probably way easier I would think
<laufersteppenwol> because it is too slow to compile a rom ;)
<zodiak> O_o
<GridCube> xubuntu788, if you type "date" in a terminal
<zodiak> you know, I play windows games under virtualisation (using xen right enough)
<GridCube> does it gives you the correct time?
<zodiak> virtualisation doesn't always equate to slow
<zodiak> but.. regardless, you should probably grab the 13.04 iso and boot off of that.. then do an upgrade/install if possible
<laufersteppenwol> yes, it does, i run it on my "normal" lappy in a VM, and it's really way slower
<xubuntu788> GridCube: Yes the same as on the desktop.
<xubuntu788> GridCore: But the bios is allways UTC i think.. 2 hours behinde.
<zodiak> laufersteppenwol, interesting.. I have done (on my laptop) iOS dev'ing and.. not a problem there. Not exactly a ~speed~ demon either but.. definitely workable. oh well. you know your system better than I do :)
<GridCube> xubuntu788, then dont worry
<GridCube> if date its correct then its fine
<GridCube> !tab | also xubuntu788 :)
<ubottu> also xubuntu788 :): You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<GermainZ> zodiak, I'm curious what games you can run under virtualisation? Pretty much anything that's more than 2D is unlikely to work AFAIK, unless your GPU supports umm... forgot what it's called. It basically allows your virtual machine to communicate directly with the GPU IIRC.
<GermainZ> I personally use WINE for most of my heavy games, and it works just as good as native Windows, but I'm curious about your experience.
<zodiak> GermainZ, pshaw.. I run LoL, GW2 and Rift :)
<GermainZ> Rift in a VM?
<laufersteppenwol> well, it's a "bit" old :D 5yo lappy, 2.2GHz single core (the one that runs xubuntu) and the one that runs the VM is a 3GHz dual core and they've got about the same performance... :D
<zodiak> GermainZ, and you are talking about io-vtd .. and FLReset- :)
<zodiak> GermainZ, yes sir/madam :)
<GridCube> GermainZ, zodiak :) mind you continue this on #xubuntu-offtopic please?
<xubuntu788> GridCube: what if i turn of the UTC is there any other options ?
<zodiak> laufersteppenwol, try and grab the newest xubuntu iso .. if you don't have anything you specifically care to save on your / partition, jst do a clean install (upgrade if you are feeling brave ;)
<GridCube> xubuntu788, why does that bother you so much?
<zodiak> GridCube, vm'ing under xubuntu is offtopic ?! also, we have an offtopic channel ?!
<zodiak> it's not like we are talking about the leafs in the NHL or who will win miss america ;)
<GridCube> zodiak, comparing experiencies aint exaclty giving support, and yes we do
<zodiak> alrighty
<laufersteppenwol> well, that's exactly the problem... i was just pushing my rom to github when my lappy crashed, so i should keep the data... if it weren't for that, i'd already have reformatted everything...
<GridCube> :)
<zodiak> laufersteppenwol, right.. you can still boot off the iso/cd hopefully and mount the '/' partition
<xubuntu788> Gridcube: i want all to be correct i think. but if the destop clock is working normal i will try to not care about it anymore.
<GermainZ> laufersteppenwol, can't you mount and cp to an external storage, then format/upgrade?
<laufersteppenwol> nope, already tried, it gives me "permission denied"
<GridCube> xubuntu788, :) its correct, thats the way the linux clock works
<GridCube> xubuntu788, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Clock-2.html
<xubuntu788> GridCube: version 12.10 dont do this with my bios.. but thank you for your help.
<GridCube> xubuntu788, just dont worry about it, if the "date" command its fine then everything its fine
<xubuntu788> gridcube: it is ok.. i will read little on the links you sent me..
<kRush> my raring install takes considerably longer to shut down than it takes to boot, is there a log of what it does at shutdown?
<brainwash> kRush: there might be some log entries in /var/log/syslog before the filesystem gets unmounted on shutdown
<kRush> nope
<kgb> it should take but half a second, but mine hangs here, there 'n everywhere too
<kRush> kgb, you know of a bug# for that? I'm not sure what I would file against/search for
<laufersteppenwol> alright, i tried to install it, but it gives me an error "the installer needs to remove operating system files from the install target, but was unable to do so. The install cannot continue".... so i guess i need to re-format it again?
<GridCube> laufersteppenwol, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<xubuntu888> hola hola
<GridCube> !es | xubuntu888 :) hola
<ubottu> xubuntu888 :) hola: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<laufersteppenwol> GridCube, i have to run it from the working life session, right?
<GridCube> if you have a live session thats safer
<GridCube> there its pretty simple guides in the cgsecurity wiki
<llldino> Hey guys, so i've been having problems with suspend, and after reading the bug reporting page it says " please update your BIOS, and hardware firmware (CF card readers, SSDs, USB 3.0 controllers, DVD/CD drives, etc.) to the newest available from your vendor. Outdated and buggy BIOS and firmware is a common cause of a variety of hardware issues....suspend not working..."
<llldino> Dores anyone know how I would go about doing this?
<GridCube> it depends on your bios
<llldino> GridCube: I have EFI
<GridCube> lol then thats the problem no update needed
<GridCube> !uefi | llldino
<ubottu> llldino: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> well i dont know if you need to udpdate your efi, or if that even exists yet
<llldino> Sorry, I'm a little confused, I use REFIt to boot from EFI but Ubuntu boots from grub on it's own partition
<llldino> If EFI doesn't need to update, then what firmware is causing suspend to not work?
<llldino> Is there an easy way to find out?
<GridCube> llldino, at this level your questions can be answered to any ubuntu, i would recommend you to ask in #ubuntu
<GridCube> taking in consideration that here no one seems to know
<llldino> Ok, thanks
<elfy> just don't mention xubuntu or they'll just sedn you here :)
<llldino> Lol
<xubuntu579> hello there
<[0gb_us]> Hey, xubuntu579.
<llldino_> Yo yo
<xubuntu579> I was here in this channel yesterday.. .with user name i guess 535.... i was trying to upgrade my wubuntu from 12.10  to 13.04 through update manager and 4-5 people were sincerely helping me
<bazhang> wubuntu?
<llldino> xubuntu579, Yeah I remember
<bazhang> as in wubi?
<xubuntu579> thanks you for all of your help ,  today i burnt DVD and upgrading from there its going on while i ma chatting with you people here
<[0gb_us]> Wubuntu? Is that a new one?
<llldino> xubuntu579, I didn't want to be rude, but I honestly believe upgrading from a liveCD would be easiest to someone who generally isn't experienced with unix
<xubuntu579> sorry that wasa typo i meant wubuntu => xubuntu
<[0gb_us]> Ah, got it.
<xubuntu579> yeah its easy ang going on fine :)
<llldino> xubuntu579, Do you have an active internet rx
<llldino> xubuntu579, If not, you might have issues with getting proprietary packages, I know I did
<xubuntu579> yeah i  have an active internet connection.. while installation was going on ...i thought of droppping by here and saying thanks to all the folks who spent their valuable time for me yday
<llldino> xubuntu579, No problem man, thanks for keeping me occupied while im unemployed
<xubuntu579> @llldino :  yeah at the begining it asked two things  ... 1) while installing should we download the lastest packages 2) install 3r party stuff like mp3 plugins and all..... for both options i said no... becuase i wnat installation to finish fast....later i can upgrade.... but even after isaid no to those option its still downloading some stuff... though i have a skip[ button very next to it nad i can skip but i thought ok let 
<xubuntu579> need stuff nad not the latest version of packages
<llldino> xubuntu579, Um, I would have said yes
<llldino> xubuntu579, What kind of computer are you installing onto?
<xubuntu579> @llldino : :)
<bazhang> no net connection is needed.
<xubuntu579> its a P4 machien with hyper threading enabled ... intel mother board 915 chipset... and 1 GB DDR RAM :)
<bazhang> simply installing xubuntu-restricted-extras when it is avialable will cover it
<[0gb_us]> Yeah, I told it not to download stuff as well, but it's downloading right now, slowing the instalation.
<GridCube> yes, it downloads, mostly langpacks
<GridCube> even if you say "dont download" it does anyway
<GridCube> never understood why
<xubuntu579> i have been using xubuntu on this machine from  last one year approximately...  windows7 doesn;t run on my machine properly ...its slow and display drivers are also not there...so xubuntu is the life saviour
<[0gb_us]> Probably for languages I'll never use, because it's a VirtualBox test installation.
<llldino> xubuntu579, Not to mention helping to rectify Bug #1
<[0gb_us]> Windows doesn't run properly on any machine, so ....
<xubuntu579> one week back i had tried Linux mint on same machine after removing  xubuntu ...but i found Linux mint wasn't  good compare to Xubuntu ... in terms of performance ..usability...
<xubuntu579> it need a long way to become Xubuntu...
<GridCube> :D
<[0gb_us]> Mint has a few issues, yes.
<llldino> Mint uses gnome, right?
<GridCube> i've heard they took away the virtual desktop switcher from the panel P:
<GridCube> llldino, mate for default mint, xfce for mint xfce
<[0gb_us]> It uses a GNOME fork, but not actual GNOME.
<[0gb_us]> I'm trying out Ubuntu "flavors" today.
<xubuntu579> not a few when i installed it as my primary OS, i  realized a lot of them... there sofware center sucks.... u dont have any history...
<[0gb_us]> In Mint, I can't dim my monitor.
<xubuntu579> boot time was equal in both about 30 seconds... Xubuntu vs mint... but later i felt performance was not good in mint hence switched back to xubuntu....
<xubuntu579> okey guys thanks a lot
<xubuntu579> since its official channel are there people who are from canonical ?
<[0gb_us]> I don't think Xubuntu is run by Canonical, the Xubuntu staff just partner with Canonical.
<xubuntu579> I want to tell you ... you guys are doing fantatic job... by  making it work on older machines...
<knome> xubuntu579, [0gb_us]: no, the people working in xubuntu do not work for canonical (or at least they are not paid to work with xubuntu)
<[0gb_us]> Just as I though.
<[0gb_us]> *thought
<[0gb_us]> So far, Xubuntu seems to be the most likely candidate to use as my main operating system. I still need to test Lubuntu and menu flexibility in Xubuntu, but but this seems to be my favourite of what I've tried so far.
<[0gb_us]> The menu test will take a bit though. I need to install Wine (which is taking a while), and see if it properly adds its category to the menu.
<[0gb_us]> Someone recommended Kubuntu, but KDE seems needlessly complex.
<xubuntu471> its actually taking toooooo long in "Restoring previously installed  packages"  its been more than 15 minutes in same stage..... and i dont see hard disk LED glowing ...which indicates some file operation... now sure what it is doing :(
<bazhang> let it continue
<xubuntu471> why does it take so long :) , i am so restless...to see insllation comeplete...
<bazhang> 1gb ram
<xubuntu471> ohhh ok :)  ... but io had logged out and came back as different user name ,,, stiill you recognized me :) ..wow ...how ?
<GermainZ> Your IP helps
<bazhang> the gateway list the IP
<xubuntu471> aah aaa got it ..nice... so you mean if i had more RAM this step would have been faster is it? .. i wish there was some progress indicator here... how much is remaining etc... what packages it is restoring right now... et etc... if you are from Xubuntu team please  take my request
<xubuntu471> :)
<xubuntu471> by the way if anyone here from Xubuntu.... do you have usage reports of machine hardwares... on which people in the world are installing xubuntu....i  really want to see how many P3 , P2 machine are runnig on xubuntu
<bazhang> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<xubuntu471> this has hte list of suported hard ware.. i want to see how many P3 P2 , P1 processor are still alive..because of Xubuntu... is there any lsit like that...
<koegs> i dont think so
<xubuntu471> its really taking tooooooooo long in  "Restoring previously installed  packages"
<xubuntu471> i think my mother board is not listed here... but its supported... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMotherboardsIntelSocket775Intel
<xubuntu471> can i send the my hardware details to some one and ask them to put it up on this page?
<xubuntu471> i belive it should be automatically collected as anonoumous data.... so taht we know how many machines are powered by xubuntu?
<xubuntu471> still  "Restoring previously installed  packages"   more than 25 minutes
<xubuntu471> will my installation log will be sent to xubuntu team ?
<elfy> no
<elfy> though if you report a bug during installation I think something does then
<xubuntu471> is my installation hung ? i dont see any activity.... hard disk led is not glowing ...
<elfy> can take a while
<xubuntu471> how do i run UI task manager during the installation to see if its really doing something or hung ?
<elfy> from the menu - system - task manager
<xubuntu471> there is no menu.... I dint live run and started installation...
<xubuntu471> i directly started upgrade..
<elfy> oh - no then
<elfy> you might manage to ctrl+alt+f1 and run top
<xubuntu471> how do i get shell >?
<kgb> ^^ or f2 and f7 to get back
<xubuntu471> before i could ready how to come out of shell ... i had gone into shell.... had tough time figuring out how to come out to UI :)
<xubuntu471> tried all function keys n came out
<xubuntu471> installed  lxtask in shell mode when i tried launching it ...it said u u can launch gui softwares in shell mode.
<xubuntu471> how do i run task manager now n see if my installation is not hung?
<xubuntu471> it nearly 35-45 minutes i belive in this state :(
<kgb> prolly borked
<Unit193> In the installer, there should be a details button, or down arrow.
<xubuntu471> that shows nothing... there is some display problem ...while it was in previous stages it use to show some logs in black color background now there is some UI painting issue there
<kgb> and if you're in shell, just run top like elfy said
<xubuntu471> i see uqiquity running and apt-clone.... i gues a-t-clone is what it means restoring previously installed apps... but still my CPU usage is not much its 99% idle...
<xubuntu471> 923 MB RAM is used and 77 MB RAM is free ....35 MB swap is used and about 100 MB swap is free...
<xubuntu471> out of 141 task ....1 is running and rest are slepping ...
<xubuntu471> guys.... any idea how liong will have to wait for packages to get restored... i ma frustrated now... its been like 50 minutes in restoring packages ....  cpu is almost idle ... avg load is like 1% on cpu ...i beilve  there is somethign wrong ...
<knome> !patience | xubuntu471
<ubottu> xubuntu471: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<kgb> i suppose you could try sudo kill and the PID, or sudo shutdown -r now and pray that there haven't been permanent changes made yet? :$
<bazhang> not a good idea...
<kgb> probably the worst
<bazhang> xubuntu471, anything like "fatal error: ubiquity"
<[0gb_us]> All Xubuntu's desktop wallpapers are blue ...
<[0gb_us]> I always choose a dark blue wallpaper anyway, so it doesn't bother me or anything, but it is odd.
<bazhang> [0gb_us], needs suggestion for wp?
<xubuntu471> no ... but ... in this installation  wizard... when i try to see the details ... there is some painting issue its not showing anything ...
<[0gb_us]> Sorry, I don''t have any suggestions, it's just odd to see the lack of variety.
<knome> [0gb_us], xubuntu's color scheme is blue.
<knome> [0gb_us], we're planning some variation for future releases though
<knome> [0gb_us], not necessarily default wallpapers... but you'll see.
<xubuntu471> @knome : i like the mint's green theme of thunar ... is it possible to get the same in xubnutu?
<[0gb_us]> Okay, cool. Even with more options, I'd go with blue, I was just surprised.
<xubuntu471> @bazhang : how come you are shown in red color ?
<bazhang> xubuntu471, because your irc higlights it when I use your nick
<[0gb_us]> I think there may be duplicate wallpapers in here too.
<bazhang> xubuntu   471 and this does not
<Myrtti> so you can see when people mention you better
<knome> xubuntu471, if you download the mint gtk theme, yes
<xubuntu471> but that wont change my entire xfce session UI right ?
<knome> xubuntu471, it will.
<xubuntu471> oh no...i dont want that then.... i just wnated it in thunar...
<xubuntu471> @bazhang... its been like 1 hour i guess in this step .... restoring packages step .... suggest something ... is it expected ?
<knome> xubuntu471, can you please use a little less punctuation to make your messages more readable? thanks
<xubuntu471> :) sure.
<Unit193> If you do restart the install, remove the xubuntu ubiquity slideshow first.
<xubuntu471> n how do you do that?
<[0gb_us]> What's the difference between a Xubuntu session and an XFCE session? They look the same to me.
<TheSheep> [0gb_us]: the difference is only at the first login
<xubuntu471> when it all ran fine today i was so happy that today at least it will be upgraded , but my bad luck.
<[0gb_us]> Okay, thanks TheSheep.
<Unit193> If you try Xfce, have to remove ~/.config/ to try Xubuntu.
<xubuntu471> bazhang?
<bazhang> xubuntu471, hi
<bazhang> xubuntu471, keep it here please and not via PM
<xubuntu471> okie Bzhang, can you tell me what options i have ?
<bazhang> that way others can help and watch for errors in support / and offer other better advice
<xubuntu471> so what do i do now?
<xubuntu471> can you please tell me ...how do i install a vn server ... ...i hava a back ache sitting in front of this pc.... want to move to bed and remote long from a laptop
<xubuntu471> i earlier had vnc server installed on 12.10 which i am upgrading right now to 13.04
<Unit193> xubuntu471: You can install x11vnc if something else isn't being installed right now.
<xubuntu471> its isntalling .thanks Unit.
<xubuntu471> vnc installation failed as debconf gave some error that it was locked by other process sad situation for me ... for more than an hour I am in same stage "restoring packages"
<xubuntu471> i downloaded 13.04 iso in ofifce and burn it so that it would take less time in upgrading fromi DVD in compariusion to upgrading through software update manager because my internet connection  is slow.
<TheSheep> you can only run one package manager at a time
<xubuntu471> but see my bad luck, i am stuck in a stage ...i am stuck where slow internet connection is not the culprit
<kgb> uh.. is it downloading (old) packages from the web?.. then it's your connection speed
<kgb> hm
<xubuntu471> i cudn't install vnc server also .. n have back sitting in front of pc... so now i will just leave it as it is open... n hope that i would complete when i wake in the morning after 8 hours... i just hope that power wont go off in the middle as i dont have a UPS.
<xubuntu471> :( :( :(
<xubuntu471> thanks you guys  who tried to help me.
<kgb> gl :)
<xubuntu471> do you guys also suspect that there could be some memory leak in this restoring packages step ?
<elfy> I don't - I suspect the possibility that you had a bunch of ppa's/proprietary drivers installed prior to upgraade - I always try to get back to as default as I can if I'm upgrading
<Unit193> The upgrade normally will disable PPAs.
<xubuntu471> i dint install any drivers myself... all i had were defaults ..sofwares installed from software cetners... mostly for kids education .. like pre-primary bundle... primary bundle of edubuntu and then childplay , gcompri etc.
<elfy> Unit193: oh I didn't know that - thanks
<bazhang> not so great when there are no raring PPA versions
<xubuntu471> I will just take photo of ubiliquity slideshow window with some painting errors and take a 20 seconds video of output of top and report it... may be that would help folks identify the problem if any ... where should i post it to?
<bazhang> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> http://imagebin.org/?page=add    xubuntu471
<xubuntu471> no i  mean i want to post post it on ubuntu/xubuntu forum where bugs are reported. some bug  tracking system?
<bazhang> !bugs | xubuntu471
<ubottu> xubuntu471: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<xubuntu471> i hope i wontend up like these people https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-clone/+bug/758013
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 758013 in apt-clone (Ubuntu) "apt-clone crashed with SystemError in _restore_package_selection_in_cache(): E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." [Medium,Triaged]
<xubuntu471> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/727881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 727881 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "apt-clone crashed with SystemError in commit(): installArchives() failed" [Medium,New]
<xubuntu471> is @ubottu a robot?
<elfy> yes
<elfy> bot anyway
<bazhang> ubottu, is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<bazhang> :)
<xubuntu471> ubottu, is a bot?
<ubottu> xubuntu471: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xubuntu471> @ubottu : yo uare kidding me :)
<xubuntu471> ubottu
<xubuntu471> ubottu, is a bot?
<xubuntu471> good night guys...
<xubuntu471> good night ubottu ;)
<carrera> Greetings Everyone!  :)
<carrera> I still haven't been able to install 13.04 on my Qosmio X500!  :(
<carrera> Here is a summary of  what I've done so far
<carrera> 1. created a bootable USB stick with UNetbootin
<carrera> 2. Hit tab at the UNetbootin boot menu to enter the nomodeset kernel option. That let me do without the Nouveau driver that keep crashing with my nVidia M360
<carrera> 3. Unfortunately, 13.04 desktop was NOT able to detect my RAID 0 partitions. It was NOT able to create new RAID partitions either
<carrera> 4. I created a bootable USB with the mini.iso
<carrera> 5. That booted fine but, unfortunately, it did NOT detect my wireless NIC!
<carrera> Unfortunately, I do NOT have access to Ethernet!  :(
<carrera> any suggestions as to what I can do next?
<bazhang> carrera, thats really hard to read
<bazhang> use a comma, and not enter key
<Arpad22> glxinfo gives glx missing on 0.0
<Arpad22> no 3d video, pls help!
<xubuntu887> e,
<xubuntu887> e' possibile installare xubuntu su un computer con 196 mbyte di ram? grazie per la risposta. gio
<Unit193> !it | xubuntu887
<ubottu> xubuntu887: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Cida> Can someone help me? I was trying to fix an issue I had with Blender... And now the display for everything is screwed up.
<Cida> It's displaying everything in one little spot, while the rest of the screen is just blank
<Cida> Something with GLX was my original problem, but now nothing is being displayed across the entire screen
<knome> Cida, is this happening with blender only?
<Cida> Idk what I did to do this... But I was trying to fix a missing GLX extension or what ever. If it was just an issue with Blender, the reinstalling of Blender I did earlier would have fixed it
#xubuntu 2013-04-30
<ntzrmtthihu777> hullo. looking into something I found googling xfce themes. seems the info is outta date. I'm looking to set a terminal as my desktop, possible?
<knome> ntzrmtthihu777, i'd look at something like tilda or so
<ntzrmtthihu777> knome: I ran into that name before... on sec
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, still not right
<knome> i don't think there's any way to completely switch the desktop to a terminal
<knome> unless there is some terminal emulator that emulates a desktop as well...
<ntzrmtthihu777> twould be cool, no?
<knome> i wouldn't like that, but each to their own :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> true, lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> problem is almost every tut I run into assumes compiz
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup, tilda did it :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> or at least close enough for my pleasure :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> knome: I got it :P
<knome> ntzrmtthihu777, good, enjoy :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> between this and screen I can do lotta kewl looking stuffs, lol.
<ntzrmtthihu777> one thing I love about linux, the answer to any "Can you do * with linux" question is yes, just it may not be easy/well known how
<carrera> Hi Everyone!  :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> hullo
<carrera> can anyone tell me why when I drag files from the desktop to other folders, a copy is made ratther than a move?
<ntzrmtthihu777> strange. honestly I never have desktop files so its moot point for me.
<carrera> here is something even more strange
<brainwash> carrera: use shift + drag & drop instead
<carrera> So I opened the desktop folder and moved some files and guess what?  They were actually moved!
<carrera> brainwash, thank u sir. I'm so dumb. I was cut & pasting!!!
<ruien> carrera: yes, i believe you can drag with right-click to get a few options as well, but i haven't yet figured out how it determines whether to copy or move by default.
<carrera> Hiii Mr. Ruien!
<ruien> hi
<carrera> Guess what?
<ruien> hm, what?
<carrera> I finally managed to install xubuntu 13.04 and keep my RAID 0 partitions
<ruien> wow, good work!
<ruien> what was the secret
<carrera> mini.iso
<threepwood> Hey... Are there any mentions of catastrophic failures when upgrading 12.10 to 13.04?
<carrera> and came to my little cousin for Ethernet access
<carrera> mini.iso doesn't detect wireless cards
<linux_unix-10> hello
<ntzrmtthihu777> very nice. since I use irssi in screen I can keep it running in a tilda :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> I was trying like hell to get it working with a .desktop launcher that ran gnome-terminal -e 'screen -rd || screen irssi', but it never quite worked correctly :P
<xubuntu925> hi, anyone able to help with regards to download of xubuntu?
<mouthwash> i want to upgrade from 12.04 (precise) LTS to 13.04. is it possible to do this without first upgrading to 12.10? update manager shows only 12.10. any advice pls?
<mouthwash> xubuntu925, could you specify?
<xubuntu925> looking for a version for a G4 apple mac... all I can find is intel versions
<TheSheep> !powerpc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<TheSheep> xubuntu925: basically it's not supported, although there may still be community ports
<xubuntu925> OK, that's why I couldn't find a link off the main site then.... thanks a lot I'll go look via your link
<xubuntu925> getting it now, thanks mouthwash
<mouthwash> xubuntu925, didn't do anything, but you're welcome :p
<xubuntu925> think the site could use a visable link to the ports.....
<ntzrmtthihu777> mouthwash: honestly as much as I've seen folk in #ubuntu talking about borked update attempts I prefer a clean reinstall; for this reason I always have a separate /home partition
 * ntzrmtthihu777 says nothing of his own poor experiences with updates
<mouthwash> ntzrmtthihu777, i can see the advantages in that. but then i have to reinstall ALL my stuff. not to mention the games i don't remember how i managed to get working
<ntzrmtthihu777> mouthwash: wine games or native games?
<mouthwash> ntzrmtthihu777, wine, native always works fine :) i'd like to try to update the fast way, i can always do a fresh install afterwards if option a fails
<ntzrmtthihu777> mouthwash: the wine programs are included in .folders in your ~, so they carry over. I just installed fresh xubuntu instead of a pinguy-to-ubuntu conversion.
<ntzrmtthihu777> (I would also recommend playonlinux over wine alone, it makes it so much more manageable.
<mouthwash> ntzrmtthihu777, never had much succes with playonlinux, and not sure /home inc all the tweaks ie change of sound drivers and such. anyway, i'd still like to try an update first. if only not to have to download all my programs again
<ntzrmtthihu777> mouthwash: true, about the actual system tweaks. there is a way to clone your package list, however. and if you use apt-fast you can do it far quicker.
<xubuntu222> hi, I m using Precise Pangolin 12.04 LTS, when executing "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade" I do get updates VERY seldom. Is that ok (meant like that) or s.th. wrong ? thanks.
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu222: more or less standard. should use apt-get dist-upgrade though.
<xubuntu222> ok. thanks. I will
<mouthwash> ntzrmtthihu777, i still want to avoid setting up my system again unnecessarily. you know if i can upgrade to 13.04 directly?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mouthwash: no. not my area of expertise, sorry. may I ask why you needa jump to the bleeding edge so soon? quite likely a fair amount of your favorate apps are not yet in the raring repos/up to date.
<mouthwash> ntzrmtthihu777, i saw a faw features in the latest i really like (plus, it's new :). you'd recommend just waiting for the next LTS?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mouthwash: unless something really epic comes out before 14.04 that's what I'm doing ;)
<knome> mouthwash, if you're on 12.04, you can't upgrade to 13.04, unless you upgrade to 12.10 first.
<mouthwash> knome, how come?
<knome> mouthwash, that's how the upgrade path are
<knome> mouthwash, you either upgrade to every release, or every LTS release
<knome> mouthwash, when you are on an LTS release, you can upgrade to a normal release, but then you must upgrade to every normal release until the next LTS release
<ntzrmtthihu777> a rather ugly business.
<mouthwash> yeah...
<knome> it's not
<mouthwash> isn't it?
<knome> you either want the long-term support or not
<knome> (in majority of the cases at least)
<ntzrmtthihu777> knome: exactly, which is why (as I said) I'm sticking with precise till something epic happens or 14.04 gets here, whichever comes first depending on the level of epicness.
<knome> imagine how much more testing work it would be to test all upgrades (12.04 to 12.10, 13.04, 13.10 and 14.04 instead of just 12.01 and 14.04)
<knome> that's also much more prone to regressions and broken systems after upgrades
<ntzrmtthihu777> man I've fallen in love with tilda, lol. must have on all new systems :P
<mouthwash> tilda?
<ntzrmtthihu777> its a terminal app
<xubuntu886> hello, i formated computer and recover files with testdisk. Now all files are root and i dont know how to change it. Anybody can help me ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu886: what are you attempting to achieve?
<mouthwash> ntzrmtthihu777, knome, thnks for the advice, gotta go
<ruien> Does anyone know if it's possible (safely) to "upgrade" an apt-mirror from, say, precise to raring? I have many machines all on 12.04 and all use my mirror. I am considering updating all to 13.04 (probably fresh installs), but I would prefer to avoid putting even more stress on the official repos by downloading a whole mirror. If there's overlap, can I take advantage of that?
<engkur> hi all
<engkur> xubuntu room here...
<lderan> engkur, hey
<engkur> why xfce4-session sometime crash, im using xubuntu 13.04 upgrade from 12.10
<engkur> but im using xubuntu-dev ppa too
<ntzrmtthihu777> ruien: y-ppa-manager can do such.
<ruien> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks. I've never heard of y-ppa-manager and I'll look into it. :)
<[uzver]> hi!
<lderan> Hi!
<ntzrmtthihu777> ruien: no prob. if you're feeling brave you can do it with sed too
<ruien> engkur: does your xfce4-session crash with any error messages, log messages, etc?
<ruien> well i don't have a problem to `sed -i` a bunch of files in a bash for loop or whatever, but i don't know what is safe and what is not safe.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ruien: exactly, lol. why I said "if you're feeling brave" lol.
<ruien> indeed
<GridCube> what seems to be the problem
<GridCube> ?
<ruien> GridCube: are you referring to me, or engkur?
<GridCube> any of you
<GridCube> :)
<ruien> summary: I have used `apt-mirror` and i have a full mirror of the 12.04 repos. I want to upgrade the mirror to 13.04 with consuming the least amount of bandwidth possible from the official repos. It would be rude to blow it away and download a full apt-mirror fresh. I am not sure the best way to upgrade it, and i will look into "y-ppa-manager".
<engkur> wait im looking syslog
<engkur> like this
<engkur> Apr 26 08:20:39 mynotebook kernel: [29177.865635] xfce4-session[8746]: segfault at ffffffff00000000 ip 00007fb34bc00f7f sp 00007fff5508ad20 error 5 in libglib-2.0.so.0.3600.0[7fb34bb9d000+f9000]
<engkur> ruien, this my syslog Apr 26 08:20:39 mynotebook kernel: [29177.865635] xfce4-session[8746]: segfault at ffffffff00000000 ip 00007fb34bc00f7f sp 00007fff5508ad20 error 5 in libglib-2.0.so.0.3600.0[7fb34bb9d000+f9000]
<engkur> so im swith to mate, or lxde for now
<ruien> engkur: that's a segfault in libglib, is that part of the xubuntu-dev package or is it part of the 13.04 core?
<engkur> hmm i dont know...
<knome> core.
<knome> bbl ->
<engkur> this happen when im upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04
<GridCube> ruien, i would assume you already read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors/PushMirroring ?
<ruien> GridCube: no, because i pull-mirror by just running `apt-mirror` on a cron daily. Is that relevant? I don't really care about being up-to-the-minute. This is more a one-off conversion from precise apt-mirror to raring
<ruien> hopefully I did not completely misunderstand the significance of your link?
<GridCube> yes, i know, but couldnt you execute push-mirror once? shouldnt it work like a rsync or zsync and update just stuff that needs updating?
 * GridCube has no idea sorry :/
<ruien> I'd be hard-pressed to believe it would be smart enough to say "oh, you have a precise repo. Let's fix that to raring for you". But yeah, don't worry about it -- thanks as always for your help :)
<GridCube> ruien, in any case why dont you ask at #ubuntu-mirrors P: they should know better
<GridCube> emphasis in the should
<ruien> cool, i'll check that out
<xubuntu280> afternoon all - following some kind of update (sorry I can't be more precise - can't remember exactly which update it was but presumably had something to do with the kernel), my xubuntu 12.04LTS system is no longer booting and goes to a black screen saying "ERROR: No configuration file found. No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found! boot:" which is new to me - any ideas on how this system can be booted?
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu280: can you get to a tty with ctrl+alt+f1?
<xubuntu280> no - can enter something into the boot: dialogue though but no idea what
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu280: do you have a live disc?
<ntzrmtthihu777>  /usb?
<xubuntu280> can try making one - so do you suggest I use that to boot from, backup then reinstall?
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu280: no, there are a number of ways to repair an existing install from a live cd.
<xubuntu280> OK, will try to make a live USB - then how can it be repaired from that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> depends on what is broken. you can chroot into your install and repair that way; would be better if we new the exact command you ran that busted it; did you run it in terminal or a gui app?
<xubuntu280> was just an update through update manager, i could probably find which one if there is a list of them somewhere
<ntzrmtthihu777> hm. see when you issue commands in terminal a history is stored in ~/.bash_history, assuming the settings were not changed, so that is useful. but I'm not sure about update managaer
<GridCube> xubuntu280, in the grub stage you can choose an option called previous linux versions, that allows you to boot on a previous kernel
<GridCube> see if that fixes your issues
<xubuntu280> doesn't boot as far as GRUB
<GridCube> ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> GridCube: exellent point, forgot about that option. would he not have to hold shift or sommat to get the grub screen, however?
<GridCube> doesnt get to grub?
<GridCube> then theres something fisical going wrong
<GridCube> beyond any update
<xubuntu280> or the grub config is broken
<GridCube> that can be
<GridCube> get a live cd and try boot-repair
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu280: yeah, boot repair is rather nifty.
<xubuntu280> yeah thats looking like the best option, unfortunately at work on a windows pc so can't make a live USB at the moment - its definitely not a physical thing as it was working absolutely fine before the restart.
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu280: unetbootin can create live usb.
<xubuntu280> yeah, but the xubuntu laptop won't boot....
<GridCube> it will from the usb
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu280: from hdd, right? have not tried usb yet.
<GridCube> unetbootin works on windows
<ntzrmtthihu777> yep, on all of the big 3.
<xubuntu280> can't make a usb boot yet, that's all - need access to another pc because i won't be able to install software on this one. Silly really. Interestingly, holding shift whilst the broken system boots does get rid of the "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!" bit of the error message, but makes no difference to the situation
<GridCube> xubuntu280, :) unetbootin doesnt need installing
<GridCube> its a java thingy that just runs
<ntzrmtthihu777> GridCube: is it java, then? I never knew. its how I got into the linux world anyways, lol. unetbootin off of a win7 pc w/ubuntu lucid
<xubuntu280> ah, excellent. If ti will work on this system I will give that a shot and hopefully that will solve everything. Is boot-repair on the standard xubuntu live CD/USB?
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu280: no, you will need to add the ppa and install via apt-get
<ntzrmtthihu777> the link GridCube gave you has full instructions.
<xubuntu280> haha - funny story. My USB drive was still plugged in, and after installing the system originally the BIOS was still set to boot from USB before HDD, so it was trying to boot from a blank USB. Take out the USB and it works fine now.
<GridCube> there is an iso that contains the boot-repair, its in the link
<xubuntu280> but thanks so much for your help anyway
<GridCube> lol
<GridCube> silly you xubuntu280
<GridCube> XD
<lderan> :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> XD gotta love when you do something like that :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> man tilda can be damn cool http://imagebin.org/255916
<GridCube> http://imagebin.org/255921 yep :3
<ntzrmtthihu777> :P nice.
<lderan> aye
<ntzrmtthihu777> GridCube: what command is that? looks like a combo of tree and top
<carrera> I was adding New Items to my Panel when I ended up with a white pane for entering commands that I can't get rid of. Any ideas?
<GridCube> htop
<GridCube> carrera, go to >panel >panel settings >last tab items > search for the verve item and remove it
<carrera> GridCube, thanks. Do you know what it is?  There is no About, it's exactly 20 chars wide and it obviously fits on the top panel.
<GridCube> its a terminal launcher, you type things there and it happens, its like when you press alt-f2
<carrera> oh, it's the Verve Command Line
<GridCube> type like "firefox" and it will launch it
<carrera> ok
<carrera> I typed ls and date but nothing happened
<GridCube> carrera, no, you need a terminal for those
<GridCube> this is a launcher
<GridCube> type thunar /etc
<GridCube> and it will open thunar at the /etc directory
<carrera> thanks
<GridCube> or like. leafpad ~/testfile.txt
<carrera> I finally managed to install xubuntu 13.04 on my laptop and keep my RAID 0 config,
<carrera> I can't turn on the Panel Separators through Panel->Properties
<GridCube> set them to autoexpand?
<llldino> Hey guys, i'm having trouble with booting 13.04, system hangs after selecting ubuntu off the grub screen, anyone have advice?
<kRush> llldino, fresh install or upgrade?
<llldino> kRush, fresh
<carrera> GridCube, Expand under the Style dropdown is ticked on but still no separators
<ntzrmtthihu777> llldino: try nomodeset yet?
<ntzrmtthihu777> or entering a tty?
<llldino> ntzrmtthihu777, No, can you explain please?
<GridCube> carrera, could you share a screenshot please?
<ntzrmtthihu777> llldino: try pressing alt+f1 at the black screen after grub. give it a bit of time before trying it. and before you actually boot from grub edit the grub options for nosplash
<ntzrmtthihu777> llldino: I think its the e button at the grub menu
<llldino> ntzrmtthihu777, K thanks, ill try in a sec
<kRush> it's ctrl+alt+f1
<ntzrmtthihu777> kRush: only if you're in a graphical session. before that alt+f1-6 alone will do it.
<genii-around> Actually, I've found lately console1 is not available until after desktop finishes loading, but console2 is
<kRush> I take that back then =)
<llldino> So I press e at the menu?
<ntzrmtthihu777> kRush: lol, I learn new stuf every day too.
<peyam> Hi
<llldino> Or ctrl alt f1 after grub?
<peyam> 13.04 is out
<ntzrmtthihu777> llldino: yeah, highlight the default boot and hit e,
<peyam> worth to upgrade?
<llldino> peyam, Good question lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> peyam: I find its best to wait for the next lts.
<llldino> peyam, Performance is certainly better but there are tons of bugs
<peyam> yeah ofcourse. but I hert it had problem with hdmi out put
<peyam> yeah.. it was discussion about skip this release earlier
<llldino> peyam, My HDMI is fine for the most part
<ntzrmtthihu777> GridCube: that's nifty :P
<peyam> I will wait
<llldino> peyam, It won't plug and play, you have to reboot with the cable in the first time so it detects
<llldino> peyam, oR RUN A CMD THAT i DO NOT KNOW
<GridCube> ntzrmtthihu777, htop?
<llldino> Sorry caps
<peyam> llldino: I dont use hdmi but I just herd about it. someone gave the suggestion to update ther kernel or something...
<GridCube> peyam, :) its very worth to update if you are not an lts fan
<llldino> Ok, im gonna try nomodeset
<peyam> GridCube: you know me well ;) .. I wait untill the update to the bugs are sufficient.
<ntzrmtthihu777> GridCube: yeah :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> GridCube: its definitly goin on my list of oddball stuff to install on new machines, along with curl, screen, lynx, irssi, and inxi
<lderan> htop is quite cool
<GridCube> :) it is far more useful to me than standard top
<peyam> GridCube: any idea about how I update the greyvird theme?
<ntzrmtthihu777> kRush: for instance did you know you can use sed expressions in the linux version of skype?
<GridCube> peyam, add the shimmer ppa
<kRush> I don't use skype
<peyam> ntzrmtthihu777: what do you mean? it doesnt have anything to do with ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> kRush: lol, still oddly geeky :P
<peyam> I use skype all the time. but it doesnt have facebook integration so far on linux
<ntzrmtthihu777> peyam: I was stating earlier that I still learn new linux things every day, and gave it as an example.
<peyam> ntzrmtthihu777: yeah sorry. im just came.. facebook is awesome
<peyam> I mean linux
<GridCube> P:
<ntzrmtthihu777> well fb runs on linux servers, methinks.
<GridCube> :) guys guys, what do you say if we move all the chit chat to #xubuntu-offtopic please :)
<peyam> GridCube: do you know anything about changes in greybird?
<GridCube> peyam, what do you mean by changes?
<peyam> GridCube: how does it look? what are the updates?
<GridCube> its stylized but there arent many changes
<peyam> hmm not worth to update
<GridCube> i liked it, it looks more clean, but i edited the color of the drop downs menues that where almost white, so i used the new gtk-theme-config thing and changed it back to looking good
<GridCube> peyam, the new catfish its worthy P:
<GridCube> but thats about it XD
<GridCube> the rest are bug fixes and updates
<peyam> how do I update it? what is the ppa
<GridCube> for catfish?
<peyam> GREYBIRD
<GridCube> oh
<peyam> ops
<GridCube> shimmer ppa
<ntzrmtthihu777> you really don't usually need ppa's for default things.
<GridCube> https://launchpad.net/~shimmerproject/+archive/ppa
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol, running gimp as sudo to edit icons :P
<llldino> Ok so nomodeeset worked, but now my graphics is kind of screwed up
<llldino> I guess i neepuupdate for my gd a firmware
<llldino> Wtf
<ochosi> ntzrmtthihu777: why not simply put them in ~/.icons ?
<llldino> I mean, I guess I need a firmware update
<ntzrmtthihu777> ochosi: well its an already installed icon. see I switched themes and it does not cover every app I have, and they stick out like a sore thumb
<GridCube> you can change per app icons in the launcher
<ochosi> ntzrmtthihu777: yeah, but if you put an icon-theme-dir of the same name in ~/.icons they should be inherited
<ochosi> and anyway, better get in touch with the icon-maintainer and get him to add your icons ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> GridCube: thats just it, lol. these icons do not exist yet, so even were I to use the launcher properties to change them I still needa make them first :P
<GridCube> P: but then you dont need to put them on any place own by root
<ntzrmtthihu777> ochosi: true that. I shall have to use a ~/.icons and maybe get ahold of him :P
<ochosi> just out of curiosity: what icon-theme?
<ntzrmtthihu777> GridCube: true. honestly I like keeping most of my custom stuffs in dotfolders in my home, so when I install new version the customs carry over.
<GridCube> true
<ntzrmtthihu777> azenis-green-icons
<ochosi> ntzrmtthihu777: ah, never heard of those
<ntzrmtthihu777> ochosi: they look nice if you're going for that green/black xbox/matrix look
<ochosi> ntzrmtthihu777: k, i usually don't do that ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh. its an aesthetic and health thing for me. late nites writing c++ and ruby with white on black is rather painful to the eyes :P
<ochosi> yeah, but that's more a question of the editor's color-theme, no?
<ntzrmtthihu777> true, but having just one thing like that tends towards sore-thumbism, so may as well go all the way.
<ochosi> :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> sides which everyone around me thinks I'm a super 1337 hax0rz, so may as well have fun playing the part XD
<kgb> ntzrmtthihu777: you could be, except not even your IP is cloaked..;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> kgb: ironic name LO
<ntzrmtthihu777> *:P
<ntzrmtthihu777> or rather appropriate, in this case XD.
<kgb> ;P
<kgb> come 2 #xubuntu-offtopic if you want 2 discuss it :P :D
<aiena> Can someone please tell me which linux kernel version does xubuntu 13.0.4 use as the base in the default ISO ?
<holstein> aiena: the same as the main os.. its "13.04"
<holstein> aiena: you can always fire up a live CD as well and look
<aiena> the kernel ?
<aiena> the one in 12.04 is 3.0.40
<GridCube> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.19.35 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<aiena> cool !!
<GridCube> optional XD lol
<aiena> thamks GridCube
<holstein> 3.2.0-40-generic-pae aiena .. is what i have in 12.04
<aiena> my freinds wifi card was not getting detected with the the 12.04 LTS kernel
<aiena> I herd the realtek drvier was there in 3.8 so wnated to decide wether to create the disk or ont :)
<aiena> *thanks
<holstein> aiena: also, http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-review-7000014497/ has a lot of information
<holstein> aiena: you can always fire up the live cd and check on hardware support as well
<aiena> holstein the machine is not mine and not with me
<aiena> reading online I found out why my freinds card wasnt working
<aiena> it wasw reported fixed in 3.8
<aiena> thats why I was interested in the base kernel
<aiena> as lan is not an option
<aiena> so there is no way to get build tools either
<aiena> to compile from source
<holstein> aiena: whomever may try with the live CD
<aiena> yes but I dont want to download a 800gb image if its not going to anyway work :P
<aiena> *800 mb
<aiena> Iam running 12.0.4 LTS and am happy with it :)
<holstein> aiena: in my opinion, and from what i have found in practice. i need the actual kernel on the actual hardware.. and do my own tests
<aiena> my freind needs raring because of driver issues.
<aiena> which have been documented online.
<holstein> aiena: or other hardware
<aiena> Well apart from the wifi card the rest of the hardware is the same :)
<aiena> with the exception of the processor
<aiena> which is a slightly lower model.
<aiena> an i3 instead of i5
<holstein> aiena: there can be revisions of the hardware between the *exact* same models that would break hardware support
<aiena> there could be but everything else has been tested to work fine with precise except the wifi card
<aiena> and on further investigation
<holstein> aiena: but, that is not what you are after... if you'd like to link the hardware ID, someone might be able to give more specifics.. for me, i wouldnt trust anything til i put the live CD in
<aiena> probably. Anyways since I know that its 3.8
<aiena> there is a higher probability the wifi card will work
<aiena> if it doesnt it doesnt
<aiena> thats it
<holstein> aiena: well, you "read".. but you dont "know".. there could be a revision in the hardware from the posts you are reading
<aiena> the laptop is 2 years old
<aiena> a patch was made in 3.8
<aiena> and this kernel bversion is higher than recommended
<holstein> aiena: its not really about the age, or probability.. its just about if the support is in the kernel or not, or if support can be added with a module
<aiena> support can be added
<aiena> by compiling source code on 12.04 too
<aiena> which is a good option
<aiena> however since Ithere is no lan connectivity.
<aiena> and therefore no interne4t access  can\t pull dependencies
<aiena> so the only way is a bases kernel
<holstein> aiena: you dont need lan.. if you wanted to do the work for them, and send them seperately.. but i would just try 13.04 live
<aiena> if it works it works
<aiena> holstein: thats what I am planning to do anyways now that I know the kernel is 3.8 :)
<aiena> lets see
<holstein> aiena: you can also send them a link to a mainline kernel with that patch.. a *.deb
<aiena> hmm they already patched it in 3.8
<holstein> that could be tested in 12.04.. assuming that is what is installed on the machine with no internet
<aiena> its not there is 3.0.4
<aiena> in the LTS version i tested out today
<holstein> aiena: you tested a 3.8 kernel in 12.04? from mainline?
<aiena> so thats why i needed to know the raring kernel version
<aiena> holstein the 12.04 iso comes with the base of 3.0.37
<holstein> aiena: i have 3.2 in 12.04
<aiena> sorry 3.2.40
<aiena> but I need atleast 3.8
<holstein> aiena: but, that is correct.. its *not* 3.8.. but im suggesting you could install a 3.8 and test
<aiena> for the realtek wifi card to work
<aiena> which seems to be satisfied in the raring iso
<aiena> which is good
<holstein> aiena: instead of "downloading an entire iso" for testing puposes
<aiena> so i can run that live and see.
<aiena> holstein how without internet connectivity ?
<aiena> ic annot pull dependencies even if I download the source on sa seperate machine.
<holstein> aiena: your friend has no other machine?
<aiena> nope
<holstein> aiena: then, they cant do anything...
<aiena> exactly
<holstein> aiena: you will need to downoad and mail them a 13.04 cd
<aiena> except try rarings base kernel
<holstein> aiena: no.. they cant do *anything*
<aiena> they cant do anything
<holstein> if you cant get anything to them via the internet on *any* machine.. then thay are stuck
<aiena> i can create a startup usb
<aiena> with raring and the 3.8 kernel
<aiena> and then they can do something
<aiena> definitely not go back to LRS though
<aiena> *LTS
<aiena> if the wifi card works with raring it would be cool.
<aiena> othereise let the machine remain on windows
<aiena> linux does not make so much sense without internet connectivity
<holstein> aiena: if the machine is dual booting, you can email/share the deb to a test kernel
<aiena> how
<aiena> you mena to say
<aiena> i can doenload the 3.8 kernel on windows
<aiena> and then install it on linux ?
<aiena> *download
<holstein> aiena: you can download what you want on whatever operating system
<aiena> O can
<GridCube> !offline | aiena
<ubottu> aiena: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<holstein> aiena: you (your friend) boots windows.. downloads whatever.. puts it on a USB stick, or on a partition (somewhere ubuntu can find the data) and you used it
<aiena> GridCube: Ok but can I update the kernel alone through synaptics
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> if you got the deb for it
<GridCube> though i would investigate further at what you are doing
<GridCube> things like kernels aint simple games
<aiena> Yes I agree
<holstein> i dont think i woud want to run a 3.8 kernel in 12.04 as a long term solution
<holstein> but, that could save some time, and get the machine online for you to get to it for remote access or whatever
<aiena> on my system I am comfortable with 3.2.40
<aiena> only because my freinds comps wifi card does not work with the 3.2 kernel
<aiena> i need to try raring
<holstein> aiena: yes.. that is clear to me
<holstein> aiena: and its not "you need to try raring".. you need to provide support for the wifi.. and using raring is potentially a way to "fix" that
<aiena> exactly
<holstein> aiena: if your friend *can* boot windows and get online, i would just have them download 13.04 and burn a CD/make a USB
<aiena> I already made the USB for my freind
<GridCube> im on 3.2.0.32 and i have no problems :P
<aiena> so all I need to do is plug it in
<aiena> setup the bios to boot from it
<aiena> and hope for the best
<holstein> aiena: you have a 13.04 usb made? and you are at the machine?
<aiena> no
<aiena> I am on my machine at home
<holstein> aiena: then, what is the question?
<aiena> my freinds in his own house with his own laptop
<aiena> the question was what was the kernel version
<aiena> thats it
<holstein> ok.. cheers
<aiena> :)
<aiena> thanks holstein
<aiena> this was a nice discussion though :)
<aiena> it helped me explore the option of a 3.8 kernel on LTS
<aiena> and th potential pros and cons of it in the process.
<holstein> aiena: i think what you need to explore is that your friend *does* have internet access
<aiena> exactly
<aiena> which I intend to do with raring
<holstein> aiena: ?
<aiena> with a gulp of hope.
<holstein> aiena: no.. right now they do.. from windows
<aiena> he does not have internet aceess with 12.0.4
<aiena> for certain
<aiena> holstein: he does have it from windows
<holstein> aiena: correct
<aiena> but I am interested in it from linux right
<holstein> aiena: you can use that connection.. thats my point
<holstein> when i, or another volunteer asks "does your friend have another machine with internet access?".. you can say "yes, but for some reason we are not utilizing it for this issue"
<holstein> the way i see it, your friend could download any number of potential fixes right now and try them.
<holstein> but, if you have a USB made, and you just want to mail it, or wait til you see him or whatever, thats fine..
<GridCube> holstein, you missunderstood
<holstein> GridCube: i have.. thtas for sure
<holstein> thats*
<aiena> holstein: my mistake maybe I didn't put the message across clearly enough !!
<aiena> Sorry.
<holstein> aiena: im sure you'll get your friend sorted out :)
<aiena> I should be able too !!
<aiena> otherwise there is always IRC
<aiena> and you guys
<aiena> to help me dig further :)
<aiena> THanks a lot anyways.
<spiderman> Hi i read somewhere that its better idea to have separate to partition for home directory, so that in case if you are upgrading or installing other flavors of linux OS, then your personnel data wil lremain safe in home dir.
<elfy> spiderman: some people like to do that others don't - personally all the data I care about is seperate from the system install so I don't worry about a seperate /home
<spiderman> I have already installed Xubuntu 13.10 on my machine PC,  so far i really dont have anything in home directory... can i now resize my  ext4 root paritition  and then create new partition and have it automatically mounted  after everyboot ?
<bekks> spiderman: There is no 13.10 until now, isnt it?
<spiderman> sorry i meant 13.04
<elfy> oh good :)
<elfy> nothing to stop you resizing and creating a seperate partition - you'll want to boot with a live usb or something though
<elfy> then look into fstab
<elfy> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<elfy> to mount the partition
<engkur> hi all
<engkur> i think im hit this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/1172018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1172018 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu crashes randomly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<engkur> xfce4-session crash randomly
<spiderman> @elfy & @ubottu : thanks
<nickw> Should I have to upgrade to 12.10 before I upgrade to 13.04 from Xubuntu 12.04?
<kRush> yes
<nickw> Cool, I guess that answers that...
<nickw> Thanks!
<spiderman> @ubottu : are you really ?
<GridCube> !bot | spiderman
<ubottu> spiderman: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<xfce_newbee> hello, im bored installing new xbuntu, is some one can give me interinsting facts about xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> it's blue
<xfce_newbee> i fuguret taht out allready
<peyam> xfce_newbee: light weight. very fast..nice theme.. very configuratable
<peyam> it is just ubuntu in different clothes
<xfce_newbee> is it posible to configure multiple monitors?
<Unit193> It isn't orange!
<xfce_newbee> it
<xfce_newbee> color of your choice
<peyam> xfce_newbee: Im running it on dual monitor
<xfce_newbee> what about multi monitors
<lderan> It has a mouse logo?
<Unit193> xfce_newbee: Yeah, you can use arandr to do that.
<peyam> yes it is possible
<xfce_newbee> what if its just 2 mirored monitors , i want extend desktop
<peyam> it is possible
<peyam> if you have two output ports in ur mechin
<xfce_newbee> yes, i do... but now (in installing stage) its just same signal
<Cheri703> xfce_newbee: unsupported option is to install xfce 4.12, that's what I did and it's been completely fine: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-multiple-monitors-in-xubuntu.html
<xfce_newbee> im afraid of worst that is hoax
<kgb> with nVidia all you needs is to install nvidia-settings
<xfce_newbee> this is actualy helppful i think, when its finishes il try both methods
<kgb> i wouldn't recommend installing sfce 4.12 unsupported test rls
<Cheri703> one thing to note: it's not a smooth process to go back to 4.10 (at least I was unable to)
<Cheri703> so try arandr
<Cheri703> first
<peyam> xfce_newbee: http://kurdiskingenjor.wordpress.com/2013/03/06/dual-monitor-in-xfce-xubuntu/
<Cheri703> mine has been fine, but I'm just saying
<xfce_newbee> nice, very nice...
<xfce_newbee> and another thing last time i trry to enter recovery mode (vie grub loader) i cant enter this grub menu
<xfce_newbee> is it somthing wrong with system*(was)
<peyam> xfce_newbee: you should update grub
<peyam> it is easy
<peyam> enter with you live cd
<peyam> ¡grub
<xfce_newbee> im instaling new cuz of this
<peyam> u will have the same problem
<xfce_newbee> but realy what can be wrong?
<xfce_newbee> i dont see this moment when it shoud be\
<xfce_newbee> is it posible to change default grub load without root?
<kgb> Grub Customizer isn't bad for controlling the Grub without CLI
<peyam> xfce_newbee: you need to update the grub
<xfce_newbee> thank you for your help
<peyam> xfce_newbee: wait
<peyam> I wil send you a link
<peyam> xfce_newbee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<peyam> this will repair ur grub
<xfce_newbee> how come it get broke??
<xfce_newbee> so its need to be repared?
<peyam> its not broke
<xfce_newbee> what leed to this effect?
<kgb> nah, it didn't correctly repair the windows bootloader on the 100mb start HDD partition and i ended up with 2 windows bootloaders
<xfce_newbee> why the its need to be repaerd?
<peyam> you said you had problem seeing the optiopn
<peyam> in the boot
<xfce_newbee> yes, problem seeing it at all
<xfce_newbee> in moment when its must be grub loader just blank
<xfce_newbee> and... nothing
<xfce_newbee> then (after grub timeout) its boot up
<peyam> kgb: windows make two partition.. one with 100 mb och one with the os
<peyam> yes
<peyam> it will fix ur problem
<peyam> so as soon as you installed the xubuntu. log in to your live desk and follow the instructions
<kgb> peyam: yeah and that program duplicated the windows bootloader, which isn't what was needed; doesn't seem too reliable.
<peyam> kgb: I dunno. it hasn't made me any trubble.
<aiena> Is there a way to configure GRUB to give you more time at the bootloader instead of the default 10 secods e.g suppose I want it to give me 20 seconds to choose instead ?
<knome> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<knome> see the last link
<aiena> thanks knome
<jmagunduni> anybody home?
<knome> !anybody | jmagunduni
<ubottu> jmagunduni: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jmagunduni> :-(
<bazhang> whats the question jma
<bazhang> whoops
<knome> gone. :)
<bazhang> hehe yeah ask n' quit
<knome> well, "don't ask and quit" :P
<bazhang> hehe
<w30> any one besides me having resolution changing troubles in the 13.04 upgrade?
<bazhang> using xrandr?
<w30> I have to do it twice to make it work with xfce4-settings-manager
<xubuntu017> hi...i want install privated drivers to my video card ATI Radeon series 4000
<bazhang> privated?
<w30> also when I logout I get the wrong login screen resolution
<aiena> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<aiena> xubuntu017: do you mean proprietary ?
<David-A> xubuntu017: do you mean proprietary driver? have looked in system settings, Additional Drivers?
<w30> every thing straightens out eventually with repeated logouts; its just flaky
<xubuntu186> hi everybody
<kgb> hi xubuntu186 welcome ;)
<xubuntu186> ;)
<xubuntu186> I'm an absolute beginner in xubuntu and i'm having some problems with my wireless card
<lderan> what's your problem?
<xubuntu186> I can't see any wireless network
<xubuntu186> And ethernet doesn't seems to work too
<xubuntu186> I'm looking some tutorials
<xubuntu186> when I type iwconfig in a terminal the response is:
<xubuntu186> l0           no wireless extensions
<xubuntu186> sorry for my bad english ;(
<lderan> do you see wlan0?
<xubuntu186> no
<xubuntu186> My network controller is: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802,11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<heoyea> need to install drivers
<xubuntu186> can you recommend me a tutorial or something?
<lderan> xubuntu186, have you had a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<xubuntu186> Not yet, i'll check it
<llldino> Someone help please, I can't boot from grub unless I use nomodeset
<ntzrmtthihu777> hullo. is there a way to stop then restart the xfce panel program within a login session? (without logging out/restarting)
<genii-around> ntzrmtthihu777: could try alt-f2     and: xfce4-panel
<Unit193> xfce4-panel -r  for restart.
<ntzrmtthihu777> genii-around: Unit193: damn, did not do what I hoped, but thank you anyways :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> basically I'm creating my own set of x11 cursors, problem is it still reverts to previous styles when I hover over the xfce panels.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I don't suppose any of you know a way to cycle the available mouse cursors in a demo? I'm not sure if I got the timing on my "hourglass" animation right and I wanna test it.
<Unit193> Nope.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dang, lol.
<ntzrmtthihu777> suppose I'll just hafta wait till I accidentally trigger a wait animation XD
<xubuntu657> Hello I'm trying to install a program called latexifier. the readme says You will need CMake version 2.6 or higher to run the compilation script in the following way : $ cmake . $ make
<xubuntu657> when i use the make command
<xubuntu657> i get around 80% finished when it says alot but the biggest problem i can see is
<xubuntu657> PdfFontCID.cpp:(.text+0x1ef7): undefined reference to `FT_Get_First_Char' PdfFontCID.cpp:(.text+0x207f): undefined reference to `FT_Get_Next_Char'
<xubuntu657> anyone know what i can do?
<llldino> Can someone help? I can only boot from grub using nomodeset, updated my graphics driver this morning
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu657: give me the site you got the tarbal from.
<ntzrmtthihu777> llldino: you can always edit the grub.cfg so nomodeset is default till you get it sorted
<llldino> ntzrmtthihu777, Ik but I want it sorted now
<ntzrmtthihu777> llldino: what card/
<llldino> ntzrmtthihu777, NVIDA Gforce 9400m
<ntzrmtthihu777> =_= damn nvidia
<llldino> ntzrmtthihu777, Shes been good to me up until 6-7 hours ago
<xubuntu657> ntzrmtthihu777, http://latexifier.com/downloads
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu657: hmm, pdf to latex?
<xubuntu657> thats the goal
<ntzrmtthihu777> would you settle for a package in the repos that does it?
<xubuntu657> i'd settle for anything that does it
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu657: this thread should be of interest to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405022
<xubuntu657> thanks i'll read through it then come back
<ntzrmtthihu777> w00t, making cursors can be rather fun :P
<carrera> Hello Everyone!  :)
<llldino> Sup
<carrera> I finally managed to install xubuntu 13.04 and keep my existing RAID 0 partitions!  :)
<carrera> xubuntu is FAST!  :)
<carrera> but the dreaded zeitgeist is running in the bg!
<carrera> I thought zeitgeist only came with ubuntu
<llldino> Um what?
<carrera> any suggestions on how to remove it without screwing things up?
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol. what is even zeitgeist for?
<carrera> OMG... you don't know!
<llldino> Just kill it using top
<llldino> Its not running on my system
<carrera> basically it logs every move you make, even your conversations are logged!
<ntzrmtthihu777> carrera: ah, yeah I knew dat. paranoiac are you?
<carrera> llldino, I wish it was that easy. It just comes back
 * ntzrmtthihu777 means no offense in this, he is as well
<carrera> ntzrmtthihu777, No, but I'm a Speed Freak!  :)
<llldino> carrera, Google it? Lame advice I know but valuable nonetheless
<ntzrmtthihu777> carrera: did you kill the -daemon -datahub -fts as well?
<carrera> llldino, I already have and I tried to remove it and the 70 or so dependencies from ubuntu 12.04
<llldino> carrera, That sucks
<carrera> I ended up breaking some useful functionality from my Gnome Fallback session
<carrera> even gEdit stopped working
<carrera> that was easy to fix but I lost move functionality
<carrera> basically, drag & drops made copies of files instead of moving them
<ntzrmtthihu777> carrera: I'm a speed freak too lol, yeah, I'm far happier with xfce than gnome now :P
<carrera> to make matters worse, drag & drops to child and parent folders worked!
<llldino> Yeah, gnome is poup
<ntzrmtthihu777> I preferred it heavily to unity, but after actually toying with xubuntu a bit I love it :P
<carrera> ntzrmtthihu777, great. I was about to have a cup of coffee with my favorite blueberry muffin. But I have some questions for you after that  sir.
<ntzrmtthihu777> carrera: izzat so? and why me, lol.
<carrera> ntzrmtthihu777, likewise, I preferred Gnome to Unity. But the Gnome 2 look alike fallback NOT Gnome 3
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, gnome-panel not gnome-shell
<llldino> Yeah Unity is poupier than gnome for sure
<ntzrmtthihu777> hell with xfce panel I got rid of docky :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> +brb
<carrera> what's diff between gnome-panel and gnome-shell?
<carrera> Hi ruien!
<ruien> hey there
<carrera> are u just starting work?
<ruien> yep, it's just about 8 AM here.
#xubuntu 2013-05-01
<carrera> ruien, are u near Shanghai?  cause it's 8:08 AM there
<ruien> no, I'm in sichuan, far away from shanghai. However, china has no daylight savings time and the whole country is on a single timezone - very convenient.
<ntzrmtthihu777> and back
<ntzrmtthihu777> carrera: gnome-panel is the gnome-fallback mode (no effects), gnome-shell is gnome
<carrera> ntzrmtthihu777, thanks!  By "no effects" do u mean Gnome 2 lookalike?  So gnome-shell is Gnome 3?
<carrera> ruien, very convenient indeed but that's a VERY big country for one time zone!
<ntzrmtthihu777> carrera: I think its all gnome3, but the gnome-panel session looks almost exactly like ubuntu lucid
<ntzrmtthihu777> carrera: and by no effects it means no compiz by default.
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, and I got the one compiz thing I wanted in the form of a script hotkeyed to super left or right.
<baz> hello, i cant log in on x windows, how can i troubleshoot problem, currently on text only irssi session at the moment....something about remote logins on my var/log files??????
<baz> i have a mouse pointer, a shaded blue screen and nothing else..... on VT 7 ...
<ruien> baz: mind sharing the specific errors?
<ntzrmtthihu777> baz: drop to a tty and try sudo lightdm start, or was it sudo start lightdm?
<ruien> "service lightdm start", right?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ruien: not sure as to the exact invocation, but yeah, like that.
<Unit193> service application action
<baz> ntzrmttthihu777: i give that a shot byut understand root or usual user?
<baz> ntzrmttthihu777: i give that a shot byut under root or usual user? osrry about the nonsense
<ruien> as root
<baz> job is already running (its says)
<ntzrmtthihu777> man i like this icon theme I'm working on :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> baz: xfce4-panel
<ntzrmtthihu777> and I got tabbed browsing in thunar now :P
<ruien> baz: you can restart lightdm too: "service lightdm restart"
<baz> ntzrmtthihu777: xcce4-panel as root?????????? (why, not even password prompt yet, anyways??)
<ntzrmtthihu777> baz: no, you can run it as a normal user. try what ruien said first
<ntzrmtthihu777> baz: you are obviously logged in in some form, as you are talking to us on said machine, correct?
<ruien> he's in irssi
<ntzrmtthihu777> ruien: yes, and that requires some sort of login, as any program would. he's not in a tty, though, as he has a mouse, no?
<ruien> oh, i assumed a tty, no mouse.
<ntzrmtthihu777> brb, reboot, dist-upgrade
<ruien> good luck
<baz> well i restarted it, lost complete control of system, couold only get system to respond to alt-sysrq-b.......after restarting lightdm service....still wont boot...odd message about remote sessions diectory in lightdm /var/;og
<baz> same shaded blue screen
<ruien> baz: twice you've referred to an "odd message", but you haven't told us what that message is.
<baz> message: failed to open sessions directory /usr/share/lightdm/remote-sessions ?????? <------ is that normal
<ruien> no, that sounds like a problem.
<ruien> hm, then again, I don't have even /usr/share/lightdm on my 12.04 xubuntu system. Which system are you running?
<baz> ruien: is it normal to have a remote-sessions directory? it seems odd to me when all my sessions to me are local (sitting in front of pc) but maybe this is some strange x windows description of remote ...
<carrera> I want to have a Gnome 2 like DE on my laptop as well as Fxce. Should I go for MATE or the new Ubuntu Gnome project?
<ntzrmtthihu777> carrera: stick with xubuntu, you can have it almost exactly like gnome2
<ruien> baz: well to X, everything is a session and it might treat them all as remote, though i am not so sure. But yeah it's a client/server relationship.
<ruien> carrera: mine looks a lot like gnome 2, just due to the way i've moved the panels around, but i'm not sure what you're really looking for
<carrera> ntzrmtthihu777, great... thank u sir!  Actually that's what ruien told me too. He said I should spend some time with  xubuntu, cause I would really like it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> well hell, now my top panel's window buttons item is not expanding out :/
<baz> ruien: remote-sessions directory ????? is that normal?????
<carrera> ruien, for one, I like the clock app in Gnome. I could add all sorts of cities and look up the time by clicking on the clock. I could also "set" that city and get the temp together with the time and date in the panel
<carrera> ruien, I was gonna add Shanghai, so I would know your time when I noticed that's not possible in Xfce
<ruien> carrera: if you're talking about the "orage globaltime", that's already in there. but i'm not very familiar with what you're talking about, i only have limited experience with gnome
<baz> crazy, theres nothing in lightdm /etc/ directory about that session directory anywhere, WTF?
<ntzrmtthihu777> baz: you install anything strange lately?
<carrera> ruien, thanks dude, I know about orage and I was going to give it a try. I was busy watching car videos again!
<baz> ntzr: nothing strange, just desura and some games .....padman.....warsow.....all done through desura or software center.....
<ruien> baz: which distribution are you using
<baz> this directory lightdm is referring to doesnt even exist anywhere
<baz> ruien: xubuntu 12.10
<baz> havent upgraded due to issue with chrome, also should mention am running amd catalyst ....
<ruien> yeah, i'm waiting on upstream for chrome too
<ntzrmtthihu777> apt-get purge lightdm-gtkwhatever its called apt-get install lighdm lightdm-gtk-whatever, should purge config files and reset defaulds
<ruien> then, after that, create a *new* user account and try to log into that new account with xfce
<baz> ntzr: whats, intresting here is that none of the .conf files associated with lightdm in the /etc directory mention the directory in the error message whatsoever .....
<ntzrmtthihu777> yes, this is very strange for certain.
<baz> is there a normal X sessions directoy on xubuntu 12.10? where is it?
<baz> anybody offhand know what the md5 hash of the lightdm binaries should be?
<ruien> baz: do you mean ./usr/share/xsessions ?
<Seandomono> Hey, i'm running Ubuntu on an older system and it's starting to get pretty sluggish. I'm planning on migrating to Xubuntu, would it be better to format and install from scratch or just install xubuntu-desktop?
<Unit193> baz: You can use debsums to check and see if it's good.
<Unit193> !info debsums
<ubottu> debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.52 (raring), package size 42 kB, installed size 199 kB
<ntzrmtthihu777> Seandomono: I've tried converting to xubuntu from gnome, did not work out too well
<baz> ruien: maybe, whats really got my curiosty is why lightdm is looking for a directory that does not exist. i pulled up the man page for lightdm and it mentioned the sessions...
<Unit193> Seandomono: I like fresh installs better if you don't have stuff setup too much, but can try...
<Unit193> !purexfce
<baz> thanks unit193
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<ruien> Seandomono: install from scratch if you can. And, yes, you will notice improvements in the speed with xubuntu.
<Unit193> baz: Sure thing.
<Seandomono> ntzrmtthihu777, Unit193, ruien: Thanks, that's what I will do then, install from scratch.
<ruien> i have a netbook that went from unusable to awesome
<baz> debsums says it checks out ...... was hoping to see the md5sums of the binaries in the debian package archive and compare them manually to what i have out of /usr/sib
<baz> debsums says it checks out ...... was hoping to see the md5sums of the binaries in the debian package archive and compare them manually to what i have out of /usr/sbin
<Seandomono> yeah this laptop only has a 1.5gh core 2 duo with 2gb of RAM and Unity is pretty slow
<baz> is lightdm started from xinit???? If i had gui i would google it but kinda tricky without graphics
<ntzrmtthihu777> Mine is better (no brag) but it got hella better when I installed xubuntu :P CPU~Dual core AMD Athlon II X2 240e (-MCP-) clocked at 800.000 Mhz Kernel~3.2.0-40-generic x86_64 Up~42 min Mem~1352.3/3447.5MB HDD~500.1GB(29.2% used) Procs~182 Client~Irssi 0.8.15 inxi~1.8.4
<ntzrmtthihu777> baz: you can install lynx and browse the net with that.
<GridCube> baz, sudo service lightdm start
<ruien> baz: you can extract the archive with 'ar x foo.deb'
<ntzrmtthihu777> its basically to a gui browser what irssi is to xchat
<baz> gridcube: tried that already same thing
<GridCube> whats the problem?
<baz> ntzr: lynx, yeah i know about lynx
<baz> system starts up, blue shaded screen, mouse pointer, no gretter no password request. /var/log/lightdm files complain of missing remote-sessions directory which doesnt appear to exist in my directory tree whatsoever...
<ntzrmtthihu777> baz: when you first started what dir were you in? and did you have autologin setup?
<GridCube> baz, tried to reinstall lightdm?
<GridCube> baz, tried to change lightdm for gdm?
<baz> failed to open directory : /usr/share/lightdm/remote-sessions???????????????????????????? wondering why its looking there, used debsums... debsums says packages are fine...
<baz> no autologin
<baz> ntzr: no directoy in particular , just regular boot
<GridCube> check the file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<ntzrmtthihu777> baz: you have to be in *some* dir. do pwd
<baz> it's odd,, i do bitcoin stuff and a little concerned that someone may have tried to get in the box so to speak so verifying md5sums etc... very curious as to what making lightdm looking in a non-existant directory for sessions
 * GridCube shrugs
<baz> ntyzr: pwd wont help right now....... its not the directory i am in.......the question is why is lightdm looking in what seems to me is a really odd directory?
<GridCube> baz, did you installed gdm at one point?
<baz> gridcube: not to my knowledge.......
<GridCube> baz, do mkdir -p /usr/share/lightdm/remote-sessions
<GridCube> and try to launch lightdm again
<baz> gridcube: sure, cant hurt
<baz> opk directory is created..........
<GridCube> baz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1064061
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1064061 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Lightdm doesn't start if /usr/share/lightdm/remote-sessions is missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GridCube> thats the workaround
<baz> shame i cant copy and paste right now......or at least i dont know how to do that without a mouse pointer in console land......there are days.. that i actually miss Dos, the amiga, etc.. this is one of them
<ntzrmtthihu777> baz: you can do close enough with pastebinit
<ntzrmtthihu777> you can do it right in irssi
<ntzrmtthihu777> do /exec -o pastebinit /path/to/file
<GridCube> baz, yes, you can execute any command and | pastebinit
<baz> Unable to read from: /home/baz/test
<GridCube> baz, you couldnt create the directory?
<baz> well created directory and nothings new...i checked the log files
<ntzrmtthihu777> baz: does /home/baz/test even exist?
<ntzrmtthihu777> try it with your .bashrc
<baz> whats the ownership of remote-sessions supposed to be?
<GridCube> root i suppose
<GridCube> baz,  try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<baz> thats the current ownership... looking at timestamps of log files
<baz> wierd -- 0 bytes for x-0-greeter.log
<baz> same after reconfigure... got a process number i am going to use lsof and see what files it has opened
<GridCube> baz, P: what if you sudo apt-get install lightdm --reinstall
<GridCube> or even sudo apt-get install gdm
<baz> according to dpkg -i | grep gdm, gdm is not installed
<GridCube> no, thats why, i say install it :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> later, starcraft time :D
<Trexity> hello
<ruien> hello
<Linus> how are you
<ruien> Great. Have a question?
<Linus> no more like a thank you
<Linus> over the last few years linux has adapted and over all gave me a great perspective on things
<ruien> great, direct that to knome; he and his team deserve it :)
<Linus> i thank all of you for your hard work and dedication to making the best enviroment for users
<Linus>  i honestly have to say ......... thank you  - Linus Torvalds
<kRush> looks legit
<ruien> lol
<baz> dear god. what was that pastebin thingy i found a new dbus issue re my greeter not loader ...
<baz> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<baz> !pastebinit /var/log/auth.log
<baz> the above possibly describes why i have no password prompt on x-windows... d bus message blocked ....
<kRush> you're not making much sense
<baz> krush: see those lines .... dbus lightdm-greeter.....
<baz> in that paste on ubuntu.com
<baz> i have no password prompt in xwindows, i think thats why.....
<baz> but restarting lightdm has not helped
<ruien> baz: no, we cannot see your paste.
<baz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5621354
<baz> found in my /var/log/auth.log
<ruien> requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "baz"
<ruien> did you do what we suggested? purge and reinstall and then create a new user to test?
<baz> no i did not purge and reinstall, sounded dangerous
<ruien> yeah, it does. how about the new user?
<baz> havent tried that either. dont understand what use a new user is going to be when the damn greeter seems to be not loaded or possilblyu blocked dbus
<baz> very frustated , sorry about d**n, 2 day old install...
<baz> well, i purged and reinstalled the greeter.......since that seems to be the one generating the error messages.......
<baz> and after restart, we have gone from a shaded blue screen to a completely black one....wonder what the logs say now
<baz> well, that was destructive
<holstein> baz: if its just a few days old, i would just reinstall
<baz> holstein: WHY?, two days...... "just" reninstalling involves installing all drivers and software all over again, if i want that experience theres a windows parition ready and willing
<holstein> baz: sometimes, if you are new to it, that can be the easiest.. if you installed drivers, i would start there troubleshooting
<baz> does anybody know exactly would those lines in auth.log mean????
<baz> holstein: new not really, try 4 years
<baz> but 4 + years of linux use does not help when the documentation provided leaves you with way too much guessing...
<holstein> baz: what documentation do you need?
<baz> holstein: i need to understand if these dbus error is in the way of my password prompt showing up..
<holstein> baz: in the greeter? you dont have a password promt? can you login in tty?
<holstein> baz: can you login via tty?
<baz> at this point after purging and reinstalling the greeter i have probably toasted major sections of the install.....not that it wasnt toasted to begin with......everytime i come back to the ubuntu camp, hoping things are better since more people like steam have jumped on the ubuntu train and only to find out things are worse, i got a 3 year old debian install in my other box......
<baz> 3 years to 2 days ....
<baz> holstein: yes
<holstein> baz: works fine for most, but i can understand you are frustrated
<baz> holstein: right now, i am chatting via irssi.....on console....
<holstein> baz: if i were you, i would just use debian and install xfce.. sounds like that would make you more comfortable
<baz> everythings much harder when you cant cut and paste in seconds
<ruien> baz, the issues you are seeing aren't really typical. did you start with a fresh install of xubuntu and go from there installing drivers? In my experience, drivers can break a lot of stuff too
<holstein> yup. i agree with that ^^
<holstein> i think it whatever drivers you are refering to..
<baz> holstein: yeah, i get your gist. but i chose xubuntu to have fun,,,,,,,,,,,debian is not fun......debian is for admins.....debian doesent have steam and all that.... i wanted a stable gaming distro......
<holstein> baz: i would reinstall xubuntu, and come here before you do anything
<baz> ruien: yes, fresh install, installed catalyst driver, all was fine until today......
<holstein> baz: i, and many other have never had those issues.. and when you say "i have to install all those drivers" thats a red flag for me
<baz> holstein: 1 driver,,,,,, amd radeon 7950
<kRush> what was the last thing you changed before it broke?
<holstein> baz: and you have removed it and tested?
<baz> is the software i've installed i moaning about.
<holstein> baz: thats what i suggested earlier... remove it and test
<baz> opencl sdk, mining stuff (bitcoin),
<holstein> baz: non repo software?
<baz> its not the mining software. its not the sdk. that was fine....
<baz> holestein: how do you sugguest i properly run a $330 graphics card for some fun? , incomplete-open-source drivers..... ????
<holstein> baz: i suggest you test this as a troubleshooting step
<baz> shall i just march into amd's office and demand they open source their driver to make all the open-source guys happy, i'm sure it wont work... and it wont fix my problem ...
<ruien> first, radeon cards are not a great choice for linux. second, the suggestion was to help narrow down the problem
<holstein> if you want to have fun, maybe consider purchasing a machine built and designed to run ubuntu.. maybe from system76.. everything should just work out of the box
<baz> dear god
<holstein> !ot | baz
<ubottu> baz: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<baz> i spent $1300 dollars on my non-system76 system.....blaming my problems on a video driver is just ingnorance and sillyness
<baz> not only that, all of my componemts work out of the box without extra crap apart from the video card...
<ruien> baz, there are complexities you are overlooking.
<holstein> baz: it literally wont hurt to test withouth the driver installed..
<holstein> baz: i only mention it because of the issues i have had using the proprietary graphics card drivers in the past
<baz> and removing the driver (which is not and was not the issue) IT was fine....removes the abilty to play the games.......you might as well be AMD telling me my graphics card is broken becuase i ran linux ...
<baz> anyways
<holstein> baz: i would just try without the driver, as a troubleshooting step.. you can always put a custom xorg.conf in place that forces the vesa driver
<holstein> baz: maybe its as simple as using a nother greeter with that driver...
<baz> jp;steom:  intresting sugguestion but the greeter and dthe driver worked fine together before.
<holstein> baz: they are currently *not* working fine together
<holstein> baz: im sure you can find a volunteer who can look at that log and help you.. maybe at amd, or in the mailing list.. also, this is likely not a xubuntu specific issue, so you can try #ubuntu as well
<baz> holst3ein: they were working fine until my last reboot.   The real sad issue is i spent years learning all kinds of stuff about computers, i am almost 40 now, started when i was 10 and linux has been the hardest thing to pick up, the documention SUCKS,
<baz> i can code in assembly language
<holstein> baz: the documentation is mostly publically editable... for all linux distros
<kRush> just read the code then =c
<holstein> yeah.. the code isnt hiding anything from you.. if you are comfortable looking there (i am not)
<baz> i wrote stuff on the c64, but i still know very little about the linux in general, like for example DBUS..... why it is so hard to find good documentation on dbus... if i was as easy as reading a couple of documents and understanding it.. my system would be working fine now... the sad truth is i know my way ....way better around windows which is funny becuase in the last 5 years i can count the number of hours i have used that th
<holstein> baz: i think its more about what one is used to... let us know if you have a support question, otherwise, enjoy the offtopic channel.. cheers!
<baz> i had a support question, no one seems to know what the error message means....
<baz> which is the ROOT of the problem , oh dear
<baz> lol
<holstein> baz: did you try the main channel? #ubuntu ? or the mailing list?
<baz> they sent me to you in about 2 minutes ....
<holstein> baz: doesnt seem that any volunteers here (including myself, or you) understand that log message paste
<holstein> baz: what driver are you using? have you tried the open one? and both proprietary ones? how about if you use the open one or the vesa driver?
<baz> holstein: right, and if there was more documentaion we would and maybe there would be a lot more linux users in the world ...
<holstein> baz: but, the documntaion you need is hardware specific..
<ruien> i don't really see any errors in the paste..
<baz> holstein: i used the vesa driver, before i installed the properity one.......
<holstein> baz: and you logged in with it, correct?
<baz> ruien: the rejected send message doesnt look like a error to you?.....
<baz> holstein: i have been able to log in under x windows after installing the catalyst driver.....
<holstein> baz: doesnt look like it to me either.. but again, im not a volunteer who is that savvy with the log messgaes
<holstein> messages*
<ruien> baz: sort of, but why is it there, not at the end? does that mean you are able to open an X session if you are root?
<engkur> hi all
<engkur> ruien, nice see u again !
<ruien> hey :)
<engkur> about my problem, xfce4-session crash with libglib-2.0
<engkur> im upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04
<kRush> btw baz, I have that message in my auth.log, too
<ruien> baz all i found is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/346513 which is fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346513 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) ""dbus-daemon: Rejected send message" for indicator-applet spams /var/log/auth.log" [Medium,Fix released]
<baz> ruien: i expect that root wont be a problem for getting into x but you dont really x running as root anyways !!!!!
<holstein> baz: you could try it
<engkur> but thin not problem when im try fresh install xubuntu 13.04 im in virtualbox
<holstein> baz: its just a troubleshooting step. ruien is not suggesting that you run as root all the time...
<ruien> baz, have you heard of a binary search? you need to troubleshoot, and that means dividing your problem into pieces and eliminating causes. You write software, so you know that writing software takes no skill.. it's debugging that is where experienced programmers shine, right?
<engkur> i think im hit this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/1172018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1172018 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu crashes randomly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<baz> kRush, nice ASCII nick style
<ruien> engkur: that's a confirmed bug, so maybe indeed
<holstein> baz: i have to go.. but consider trying some of the suggestions offered here.. trying as root could help ruien help you.. and trying another graphics driver wont hurt either
<baz> kRush, does your system still let you log in...
<kRush> ofc
<baz> holstein: yeah root works fine...or at least startx from the root prompt... no panel though... just a right clickable menu with thankgod a terminal
<holstein> baz: try as another user then.. remove your user config from the euqation
<holstein> then, you'll know the issue is in your user /home somewhere.. you can remove the .config files there and they will respawn
<baz> holstein: but thats not going to help lightdm-gretter show up
<holstein> baz: i would go one thing at a time...
<holstein> baz: good luck!
<holstein> !volunteer | baz
<baz> !volunteer
<baz> !volunteer | baz
<holstein> !volunteers | baz
<ubottu> baz: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<kRush> and what ASCII nick style?
<baz> the small k and the upper case R looks nice on my font...
<baz> on my console....
<marandi> hi , guys , i use ubuntu in my laptop and xubuntu in my old PC ! i installed so much great packages in my ubuntu the i copied all .deb files from /var/cache/apt to my xubuntu ! now i wanna know how can i make a repository from this local directory of all .deb files in xubuntu ?
<MeXTuX> Installed Xubuntu 13.04 and now when I see the grub menu options and pick one. I see a cursor for a few seconds and then I am back in grub screen over and over and over. Any idea? I am using a Lenovo laptop
<ruien> MeXTuX: does grub freeze? or does the computer reboot?
<marandi> hi guys , how can i make a Package.gz from all my deb s file in xubuntu ?
<ruien> marandi: do they all live in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<ruien> (making a repository from the files is not so easy. you're better off with a mirror like with apt-mirror), but just backing up the .deb files is easy.
<marandi> ruien: no , i copied them from ubuntu /var/cache/apt/archives but its in my home in xubuntu !
<ruien> okay, well put them all in one directory, say it's called "my_dir"
<ruien> then
<baizon> marandi: the easiest way would be: https://syslog.tv/2010/07/02/using-dpkg-selections-to-backup-and-install-packages/
<ruien> tar -czf my_dir.tar.gz my_dir
<marandi> baizon ruien: ok let me check
<baizon> marandi: then you get a list of your pkgs without creating a gz.
<ruien> of course, to avoid having to re-download those .debs, you still want to extract them to /var/cache/apt/archives on the new machine before running the dpkg --set-selections command
<marandi> ruien: so if copy them all to /var/cache/apt/archives and install them with sudo apt-get install it wont download all packages again ?!
<ruien> right, it's smart. and baizon's method makes it easy to gave a full list too
<ruien> s/gave/have/
<baizon> marandi: thats not correct, not every pkg is there
<baizon> there is the cache
<marandi> baizon: no , i just want to install some of my software such as lamp-server and sublime and workbench
<grassman20> Anyone here able to help me with the new Xubuntu 13.04?
<baizon> marandi: then, download the pkgs, form packages.ubuntu.com by yourself. Tar it and install it then with dpkg -i <youpkg>.deb
<baizon> grassman20: yes
<baizon> if it isn't to hard :)
<grassman20> I just installed it on my laptop and I've got no network interface
<grassman20> No eth0
<grassman20> nothing
<grassman20> It was working before I upgraded
<marandi> baizon: i dont want to download again , i downloaded and installed them before in my ubuntu , and in my new pc with xubuntu i dont have internet connection so i wanna use all those packages from ubuntu
<baizon> grassman20: ifconfig -a gives you what output?
<baizon> marandi: then check /var/cache/apt/archives for this pkgs and copy them out
<grassman20> baizon: Well, I'll have to type it out. Computer in question is not online to cut/paste. Anything in particular I should look for?
<baizon> grassman20: is there anything?
<marandi> baizon: i did , and copy them out to new pc in home directory ! and what u told me was to copy them into /var/cache/apt/archive right ?!
<baizon> i mean any output
<baizon> marandi: no
<marandi> baizon: so ?!
<baizon> marandi: copy them wherever you want, and just install with dpkg
<grassman20> baizon: just lo
<baizon> grassman20: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<marandi> baizon: how ? can u explain me the command ?!
<baizon> marandi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/40779/can-you-install-a-deb-file-via-the-command-line
<marandi> baizon: with this command it will install dependencies  packages too , right ?!
<baizon> marandi: no, you have to mark all the pkgs by yourself, like this: dpkg -i pkg1.deb pkg2.deb and so on
<baizon> marandi: in this way you have to mark all the dependencies
<marandi> baizon: its not fair :( , i wanna stick to make a repository from all these package , it think its much easier !
<baizon> marandi: yes it is
<baizon> marandi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470742
<baizon> this gave me google for example
<marandi1> sorry i just disconnected !
<marandi1> my last sentence was baizon: its not fair :( , i wanna stick to make a repository from all these package , it think its much easier !
<marandi1> baizon: so can u help me out with it ?
<baizon> marandi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470742
<baizon> this gave me google for example
<baizon> marandi1: im sure you will find a solution :)
<marandi1> baizon: i found this http://www.ihelplounge.com/how-to-set-up-a-local-repository/ , but there is no dpkg-scanpackages command found on xubuntu !
<grassman20> baizon: I worked through that link you posted, but I wasn't able to find a solution
<grassman20> baizon: I tried  sudo lshw -class network
<grassman20> baizon: That listed both network interfaces (ethernet and wireless) but didn't give them a logical name or list their mac address
<baizon> marandi1: you need the dpkg-dev pkg
<marandi1> baizon: alright ! thanks , let me check
<grassman20> I might just start a forum thread. I'm pretty much stuck.
<mazenalarifi> i have problem black screen after i start  and remove nividia however before update ubuntu is working normal
<marandi> guys , load button in restore section in aptoncd  wont work and i got error even after i install hal ! what should i do ?
<marandi> somebody help please
<uber> Anyone here?
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<uber> I need some testers for a Debian package I've built for the latest release of DocFetcher. It was a little tricky. Its available for only amd64 right now. You can install the .deb package from the link.
<uber> http://uberstudent.net/pool/main/d/docfetcher/
<TheSheep> uber: maybe try ubuntu-motu
<TheSheep> uber: this is a support channel
<uber> Thxs I'll have a look.
<marandi> guys , my cdrom mount directory is AptOnCd but i wanna rename it to cdrom , how can i do that ?
<ruien> marandi: when nothing is mounted, it's just a normal directory.
<ruien> if it's breaking something, maybe `ln -s AptOnCd cdrom` ?
<marandi> ruien: no no , aptoncd for adding cdrom as repository need to mount cd in /media/cdrom but my when i insert cd it will automatically mounting into aptoncd directory
<ruien> okay, i am not sure then, because i don't see why or how the default mount point for your CD changed.
<marandi> ruien: dont u know why load button dosent work in aptoncd ?!
<ruien> Sorry, i'm not sure what you're referring to and haven't used aptoncd. I don't even have a CD drive.
<marandi> ruien: its ok , thanks btw
<chrisnofneur> Hello all
<[uzver]> chrisnofneur: hi!
<chrisnofneur> I am having troubles since I've upgraded my xubuntu 12.10 to 13.04
<chrisnofneur> I can't activate the wireless
<chrisnofneur> that's pretty weird
<chrisnofneur> anyone facing the same issue ?
<Unit193> chrisnofneur: What do you mean by "can't activate"?  Does sudo service network-manager restart  help?
<chrisnofneur> I will  try that
<chrisnofneur> I was meaning, I can't activate wifi with the applet in the top panel
<chrisnofneur> hmm..
<chrisnofneur> when I that ifconfig
<chrisnofneur> I get eth0 and lo but no wlan0
<chrisnofneur> s/that/type/
<chrisnofneur> network-manager restart doesn't  help
<ruien> does the kernel identify your wireless network adapter during boot in dmesg or does it perhaps show up in lspci ?
<chrisnofneur> it does sho up in lspci :
<chrisnofneur> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<chrisnofneur> I get this in dmesg : "02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)"
<chrisnofneur> When I type ip list I get : "3: eth1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN mode DEFAULT qlen 1000"
<chrisnofneur> Looks like my wireless is recognized but Down
<chrisnofneur> I don't know how to bring it up
<luffe48> Anyone here who has some experience with bluetooth audio?
<luffe48> I'm trying to hook up some bluetooth speakers, but i can't seem to get this to work
<luffe48> With bluez configured to use the socket api, there's some sort of dbus api mismatch, and with the media api nothing works.
<PPetros> Hi. Xubuntu 13.04: I have installed additional drivers (Software Centre says) but it shows nowhere. Need to set up my broadcom simple way. Hjalp!
<PPetros> Please...
<spiderman> hello i recently installed 13.04 xubuntu and sound is not working for me.
<spiderman> i also cant play youtube in firefox becasue it r equire flash palyer plugin which i downloaded but then its installation failed..
<engkur> spiderman, just install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<engkur> and all codec will be install as well
<DarkEra> spiderman, did you check if the sound is muted by default? that can happen on some systems
<abderraouf> Hi
<abderraouf> i need to make the keyboard layout label "ara" to "ar" , how i can do that? xfce4-xkb-plugin
<spiderman> i had installed minitube which said , it need to install lot of codecs etc,,....after that  when i tried istalling xubuntu restricted extras.. it said some programs will be removed
<spiderman> it seems there are three variants ...xubuntu-restricted-extra , kubuntu-rest-extra  and ubuntu-rest-extra
<spiderman> ubunutu one's size is more 6 MB while xubuntu one's size is 3 MB...so can i install ubunutu assuming it will more codecs ?
<spiderman> no sound was not muted by default... in fact from my speaker when i reduce the volume.. i see notification on my desktop that volute is increasing decreasing...
<DarkEra> xubuntu-restricted-extras is the one you need when running xubuntu
<spiderman> sound  came back.....
<spiderman> without installing those... i removed and plugged in my usb speakers once again. thats all
<DarkEra> first things one always has to do before installing anything else on a fresh system: first update and reboot, look if drivers need to be install for a graphics card for example and reboot when done, then install the restricted extras of the DE /distro you use and from there on you can go on install whatever you like
<spiderman> if i try to install xubuntu extra its telling me  libav codec and libav library will be removed ..do i want to continue?
<DarkEra> spiderman, i don't think that will hurt your system and guess it's something you pulled in with Minitube
<DarkEra> if those are the only two that are removed i wouldn't worry too much
<spiderman> i have a pentium-4   processor 3GH , 1 MB L2 cache, with Hyper threading model no 530J .. 2 GB RAM intel 915 chiset mother board
<spiderman> which buntu is good for me>
<genii-around> spiderman: xubuntu or lubuntu are probably your best options.
<DarkEra> i thought you were running xubuntu already....?
<genii-around> spiderman: And of course you're asking in the #xubuntu channel, so it's a bit biased ;)
<spiderman> i had x12.04 for lontg time with 1GB RAm, it was perfectly fine , then i installed 12.10 that also fine....then i tried linux mint ...sound went off.... then i came back to x12.10   still no sound... then i tried x13.04 still there was no sound...  now sound some how came back after relugging my usb speakers in
<spiderman> now i have upgraded to 2 GB RAM
<DarkEra> i don't know what you want exactly to be honest. First you want help with xubuntu 13.04 that you have installed, then you ask which buntu is good for your pc and now the sound issue is brought up again. Kinda confusing to me. :)
<DarkEra> anyhoo, i got to go anyway, have some things to do
<xubuntu103> hello, I have a little problem... Today I installed xubuntu 13.04, but now, when I open firefox my system crash (like when memory overload). What can I do?
<xubuntu103> ¿Hello?
<genii-around> xub Sounds like low on swap or some other system resource
<genii-around> Bah. No wonder tab complete failed, they left already.
<seronis> having tried linux in a few years.  a flash drive bootup of xubuntu is responding quicker than I remember any HDD install working in the past
<seronis> gotta say im pleased so far
<seronis> having / havnt
<MeXTuX> I am having this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/286259/ubuntu-13-04-endless-reboot even the LiveCD reboots endlessly.
<jeward> Hi, I changed my resolution and no can no longer log in to xfce or xubuntu session.
<jeward> I can log via twm, awesome or ssh however.
<jeward> I get this in .xsession-errors: xfce4-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.
<jeward> Trying this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309603
<well_laid_lawn> jeward:  see if renaming ~/.config/xfce4/ to something else lets you start xfce
<jeward> I did what was suggested in that link and seem to be getting in now.
<jeward> Let me try adjusting the resolution again.
<jeward> Same thing happens.  I set the resolution and never get a prompt to keep it or not nor does the resolution change.
<jeward> This is in a VM if that makes a difference?
<jeward> I changed it from 800x600 to 1024x768 and it kept that resolution thought it knocked me out and I had to log in again.
<well_laid_lawn> anything happen if you use xrandr in a terminal to set a different resolution?
<jeward> I'm not sure how to do that.  Let me try upping it a little more.
<jeward> Won't stay at the next higher resolution.
<jeward> Must be some sort of device driver issue?
<well_laid_lawn> could be. or xfce4's reslotion setter playing up
<well_laid_lawn> xrandr -q   will show the available choices then   xrandr -s widthxheight
<well_laid_lawn> arandr is recommended in here alot too
<well_laid_lawn> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (raring), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<kRush> you might try something like guest additions, if your VM has that
<jeward> I believe guest additions are installed and up to date.  VMWare Esxi 5
<kRush> I'm only familiar with virtualbox
<jeward> Installing arnadr.
<jeward> arandr
<jeward> I think you need to know how to use xrandr to use arandr.
<well_laid_lawn> arandr should pop a window with options
<jeward> Yeah, nothing I understood.
<jeward> Well, hmmm.
<jeward> I THINK this workd on a RHEL VM.
<jeward> Let me check.
<jeward> Yeah, I can set RHEL Gnome 2 desktop to any size I like.
<jeward> Strange.
<well_laid_lawn> try  xrandr -s 1024x768
<well_laid_lawn> if that works put the command in the startup apps in xfce
<bilboquey> hello evrybody
<bilboquey> i have a question
<genii-around> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<oliver2> Who can help me?I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on a server that I have and XP. The problem is that I can not connect to the internet. I get an error "wired network disconnected, you are offline" ty!
<bazhang> oliver2, does ifconfig show eth0
<bilboquey> first i want to know if it s exist xubuntu irc in french
<well_laid_lawn> bilboquey:  there's an #ubuntu-fr channel
<well_laid_lawn> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nantou> i can hear and record sounds with 13.04, but skype output sound with a lot of static interference
<nantou> tips please
<well_laid_lawn> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bilboquey> merci , thank u for ur help
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<nantou> is skype ekiga compatible?
<bazhang> oliver2, ask here
<nantou> or the other way round
<xubuntu456> hi everybody, first timer here and already amazed that I can be here and the system is not installed...
<brainwash> hello there
<xubuntu456> hi!
<xubuntu456> finally got rid of my eternal XP
<well_laid_lawn> xp is ten years old now ...
<elfy> so - lots still use it
<elfy> xubuntu456: cool - glad you've done that - try and bear in mind that they aren't and were never intended to be the same
<xubuntu456> i know, just that my pc is really old and we are always using my gf's, so I wanted to try to turn this one into a tv box
<xubuntu456> Ianybody have used XBMC?
<elfy> I expect so :)
<elfy> xubuntu456: do this - then we can chat in there instead
<elfy> /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<elfy> you should see another channel
<elfy> alternativel you can quit
<|mtx|> i use rdp to connect to my xunbutu install (12.04 i think) it worked perfectly until yesterday where now I just get a blank screen does anyone have any idea what could have changed?
<ner0x> When I'm in a symlink directory and I open a new tab it expands the symlink to the full directory path in the title. Is there any way to stop this behavior?
<wakejagr_work> I'm not at my xubuntu box at the moment, so I'm not looking for specifics, but I'd like to know if turning off tap-to-click can be accomplished through the graphical config/setting menus.  Searching online indicates that some (fairly simple) command-line stuff was needed pre-13.04, but I don't see any recent info.
<baizon> wakejagr_work: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/mouse
<wakejagr_work> baizon: Thanks.  That's exactly what I was looking for.
<baizon> np
<nantou> can anyone here help me with ekiga?
<baizon> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nantou> i have configured ekiga and the sip address according to the instructions found at the wiki, but I cannot hear any sounds
<nantou> I have ALSA, and I have been also testing http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Audio_setup.
<nantou> see the " I cant get the sound to work! " section? Only the last command, with c 2 works
<nantou> there is alink that states it "may" be useful and fix the problem, but for me it didnt work
<nantou> plus, cant I listen to music with gmusicbrowser while talking via a microphone?
<xubuntu160> hello
<ochosi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<edinho> hi ppl
<llldino> What up
<edinho> i can t install flash player on my xubuntu!
<llldino> do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<edinho> thanx :D
<llldino> or sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone here had success setting up bitlbee with skype?
<new_xu> is there any place to influence getting an updated version of a 3rd party lib added to the xubuntu repos ?
<new_xu> is there any place to influence getting an updated version of a 3rd party lib added to the xubuntu repos ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | new_xu
<ubottu> new_xu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<new_xu> not a patience issue..  half dozen new entries and 15 minutes passed
<ntzrmtthihu777> joins/parts? I got my client set up to ignore them, so I just see two identical posts.
<new_xu> yup
<ntzrmtthihu777> new_xu: what lib?
<new_xu> sfml 2.0
<new_xu> 1.6 is in repo
<ntzrmtthihu777> :P lol, why not compile it yourself? I did, I'll even gladly walk you through the (damn easy and straightforward) process.
<new_xu> i just wiped my laptop today (win7) and getting dev environment set up for linux
<new_xu> last time i used linux for more than 3 months was redhat 6  =-)
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol, well if I can be of service lemme know.
<new_xu> im sure i can figure out compiling the lib if i read up on it..  but if i can ALSO find a place to make sure old libs with recent udpates are 'known' it might be useful
<ntzrmtthihu777> its pretty simple. cmake .; make; sudo checkinstall -D make install
<new_xu> thats 'it'  ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah. and install a few libs that cmake may or may not bitch about.
<new_xu> hmm...  i did a preliminary google on the install and it mentions taking the precompiled .so files and has a 2 page explination of where to put them
<ntzrmtthihu777> lessee, glew, openal, and sndfile come to mind, in particular.
<new_xu> looked fairly basic.. wasnt THAT basic though
<new_xu> lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> hell you dont' even need checkinstall. I just use that so I can add/remove compiled from source programs as easily as standard apt packages
<new_xu> oh..  #xubuntu-devl just mentioned   'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess'  on the same question
<new_xu> guess there is a process for petitioning updates
<ntzrmtthihu777> new_xu: sfml will likely not be added untill they get a final release, its still under dev
<xubuntu611> My son wants to play some online games, and i know NOTHING about this ubuntu operating system, it says i need to install plug ins, what do i do to get him on a game?
<new_xu> "http://www.sfml-dev.org/download.php"    lists 2.0 as the latest stable
<new_xu> xubuntu611:  depends on the game.   30 of my 93 games on my steam account are available for linux
<xubuntu611> He is just searching "cool math games"
<xubuntu611> I have no games on here, my friend fixed this computer for me because the hard drive went out on the one i had so we put two computers together
<xubuntu611> This is mainly for the kids,     "fun Brain " is what he wants
#xubuntu 2013-05-02
<David-A> xubuntu611: to get flash, java and other useful things, install the package xubuntu-restricted-extras (or ubuntu-restricted-extras on ubuntu)
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu611: most likely flashplugin-installer will be all you need for most online things.
<David-A> xubuntu611: what is the name of the plugin the game site asks about? or what site is it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> new_xu: yeah, 2.0 is the latest stable, but its not quite ready for a ppa, methinks. I'm a member on the forums, and there is an irc channel as well :P
<new_xu> umm i just installed xubuntu today and that website isnt asking me for plugins when using firefox
<xubuntu611> Where do i find these flash plug ins?
<new_xu> ntzrmtthihu777:  ah thanks for the info
<xubuntu611> Let me check the website real quick i will tell you what it asks for
<David-A> xubuntu611: (xubuntu-restricted-extras is a meta-package that will install flashplugin-installer, among other things)
<ntzrmtthihu777> new_xu: besides, if you're looking to use it you likly have the chops to compile it yourself :P
<seronis> ntzrmtthihu777,  switching to xchat.  and yes.   been awhile since i used linux build systems but i never had too much difficulty
<seronis> oh much better than web interface
<ntzrmtthihu777> seronis: == new_xu ?
<seronis> yup
<xubuntu611> It says flash player Adobe is downloadeable, but i dont know which one to download for my operating system
<xubuntu611> where do i download XUBUNTU-Restricted-extras?
<seronis> ubuntu software center will do it
<seronis> btw what do we call the 'start' menu in xubuntu?  (since its not a start icon)
<ntzrmtthihu777> seronis: should check out irssi :3
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu611: just open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras"; it will handle the heavy lifting
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu611: without the quotes, mind you.
<xubuntu611> I feel like a computer dummy with this sys.
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu611: no need to download anything. press your windows key + t
<seronis> oh.. new shortcut learned
<David-A> xubuntu611: you almost never "download things from the internet" (plugins/drivers/programs) you use the package manager of the operating system. the most user friendly interface to it is "Software Center", other interfaces are Synaptic and in the terminal apt-get.
<seronis> xubuntu611, benifit of using the package managers (all 3 interfaces david mentioned go to the same place) means when an update exists its automatically handled
<seronis> no seperate updaters like spammy windows
<xubuntu611> Crap, now i dont know the password
<seronis> same password you logged onto the computer with  (dont tell us)
<xubuntu611> I dont use a password to get in
<ntzrmtthihu777> seronis: and to answer your earlier question the command that opens the "start menu" is "xfce3-popup-applicationsmenu"
<xubuntu611> I might not know how to use ubuntu but i do know better than to give out PW's   LOL
<seronis> ntzrmtthihu777,  not the command.. just the 'name' of it
<seronis> ie.. its not a start menu
<seronis> oh.. but  'app menu'
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu611: who set this system up for you?
<ntzrmtthihu777> *xfce4
<ntzrmtthihu777> seronis: I set it to have the keyboard shortcut of the gnome menu, alt+f1
<xubuntu611> my friends husband, he is really good with computers, i only know what is necessary lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu611: and he did not give you the pass?
<seronis> xubuntu611,  well you dont use a password so he set it up to login without a pass (to auto use the pass)
<seronis> you'll need to get the actual pass from him
<David-A> xubuntu611: if you want to set a new password for you, you either need to know your current pw, or the admin pw which is your current pw, so you are kind of in a hard place. do you know how to use a live-cd for fixing files on the harddisk?
<David-A> xubuntu611: or does the kid know their pw and have admin privileges?
<seronis> ((probably single user login))
<xubuntu611> I dont know, i sent him a text asking what it is
<xubuntu611> do i need the PW to install the plug in?
<seronis> well.. try  'password'  as the password for starters
<ntzrmtthihu777> David-A: lol, judging by his/her responce I doubt it (no offense meant)
<xubuntu611> can i get it in the app center?
<seronis> you'll need PW for that
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu611: yes, you need the password to make any major changes to the system, including but not limited to: installing/uninstalling software, updating and upgrading, and changing system settings.
<seronis> ntzrmtthihu777,  you type inhumanly fast..  you have failed my turing test
<ntzrmtthihu777> I am not human, so it should not surprise you.
<seronis> ok.  you're good then
<seronis> thank god you DONT need a password to log into wireless routers anymore
 * ntzrmtthihu777 is taking a screenshot as that is likely the most amusing comment he's heard about himself ever :P
<xubuntu611> this sucks
<seronis> xubuntu611,  the Software Center, Synaptic Manager and Apt-get on the command line all use the exact same installation methods.  so no matter which you use you'll need your password
<seronis> and i have no clue how to install plugins into your local user home directory (that doesnt require a password, i think)
 * ntzrmtthihu777 should like to note that that is actually far harder :P
<seronis> but my answer is still correct with modern linux right ?
<seronis> (i hate giving bad info because it _used_ to be true)
<David-A> xubuntu611: unix have a reputation about being secure. and it is a good thing. don't be dissapointed at the system if it won't let you admin it in without a pw.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, it always sucks when your info goes outta date XD
<seronis> ok..  and for MY issue.. deleting the binary download and grabbing sfml source
<David-A> xubuntu611: the solution is to manipulate the system on the harddisk while it is not running. that is, run a live-cd. but you need to be a little familiar with the terminal.
<seronis> or load IRC while booting from a livecd and keep using -us-  (aka, not me but those other guys) for info
<xubuntu611> could anyone give me a good website my son could play some math games without plug ins?
<seronis> if its interactive.. its gonna use flash in MOST cases
<seronis> ie:  every case i know
<ntzrmtthihu777> ^this.
<xubuntu611> OK Well thank you for the support, i guess i just have to wait until i get the PW
<seronis> before you leave...
<David-A> xubuntu611: it is still possible to install the flash player for the local user, not in the system. you download a zip file, extract a .so file and copies into the right place.
<seronis> that..
<seronis> nvm
<ntzrmtthihu777> quite frankly thats just dodging the issue.
<xubuntu611> when you say terminal, what do you mean?
<seronis> command line window
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah. on xubuntu you open it with windows key + t
<seronis> its the 'dos like' window that shows up when you hold the Windows key and press t
<seronis> damn psychic aliens
<xubuntu611> terminal is asking for PW
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol. I do almost all the heavy lifting with terminal, so I gotta type fast :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu611: yes, you need it regardless of how you attempt to install
<David-A> xubuntu611: if you have to ask what a terminal is, the live-cd solution to fix the pw would be too complicated a project. downloading a zip, extracting a .so and copy it to the right place can be done with the mouse, i think.
<xubuntu611> I just dont know this operating system, sorry... Windows i can handle, i used DOS as a kid
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu611: hell you may be up to it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> David-A: actually could he/she not just reboot, enter the recovery mode, and use the root account to set the password?
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu611: do you have another machine you can talk to us with while we guide you?
<David-A> I dont remember, will the recovery mode drop into root without a pw?
<xubuntu611> I have a laptop, with windows.... How do i get back in this forum?
<ntzrmtthihu777> David-A: I believe so :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu611: not a forum, irc channel. but this is besides the point. you can install an irc client on windows and join us here, or you can use an in-browser application like mibbit
<seronis> mibbit is ugly for someone who LIKES irc but its perfectly functional and simple
<ntzrmtthihu777> seronis: anything other than irssi is ugly for an irc pro :P
<seronis> meh.. i like icechat / xchat
<xubuntu611> I will just wait for my friend to call me back, maybe he can talk me through it......Thank you so much for all your help
<xubuntu611> have a good night
<seronis> if he forgets the pw come back.. we can help you get around that too
<seronis> its just..  longer process
<xubuntu611> Ok thank you
<David-A> xubuntu611: with the recovery mode it should not be complicated
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup. just passwd <username>
<seronis> only thing you lose when doing that is contents of encrypted directories, right ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> seronis: no clue. I've seen far too many people in #ubuntu locked outta their encrypted directories fo wanna try.
<seronis> thankfully my level of paranoia only requires me to use things like peerblock..  not into deepweb and directory encryption yet
<ntzrmtthihu777> I am quite pleased with xubuntu's level of customization: http://imagebin.org/256133
<seronis> nice replacement macro
<seronis> mind sharing?  cause it looks like what i was disappointed with today
<ntzrmtthihu777> seronis: no macro.
<seronis> ie:  not having a puu.sh alternative
<ntzrmtthihu777> irssi magic, it is.
<ntzrmtthihu777> with irssi you can run any program within it, eg:
<ntzrmtthihu777> CPU~Dual core AMD Athlon II X2 240e (-MCP-) clocked at 800.000 Mhz Kernel~3.2.0-40-generic x86_64 Up~23:20 Mem~1552.8/3447.5MB HDD~500.1GB(29.1% used) Procs~182 Client~Irssi 0.8.15 inxi~1.8.4
<seronis> yes.. but your irssi config is calling something that is doing a window specific screen capture and upload
<seronis> THAT is what im interested in
<seronis> on windows i used  puush
<seronis> http://puush.me
<ntzrmtthihu777> I have an external curl script, which I call imagebinit, stored in $HOME/.bin (added to my path); it does one of two things.
<ntzrmtthihu777> without an arg it uses scrot to screenshot the entire desktop and push it to image bin, with a file arguement it pushes said file to imagebin
<ntzrmtthihu777> to use it in the above manner I did /exec -o echo "message $(imagebinit)"
 * seronis takes notes
<ntzrmtthihu777> The imagebin script is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624542/
<ntzrmtthihu777> note I used the exact same trick; subistituting pastebinit for imagebinit.
<David-A> ntzrmtthihu777: my customization (not using the scrot/upload script) http://imagebin.org/256135
<ntzrmtthihu777> David-A: purply :3
<David-A> ntzrmtthihu777: absolutly, but more importantly, obey the Fitts' law
<ntzrmtthihu777> fitss law? never heard of it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> seronis: congratulations, you have been forever immortalized in a forum signature
<David-A> ntzrmtthihu777: it's in wikipedia, the Mac interface obeys it more than most desktops, further, see the Mezzo desktop (also in wiki)
<ntzrmtthihu777> I must be a lawbreaker then, lol. I do most everything possible with the keyboard XD
<David-A> ntzrmtthihu777: no, you just circumvent the law. breaking Fitts' law would be using the mouse but sizing and placing the buttons wrong.
<ntzrmtthihu777> gotcha
<ntzrmtthihu777> like I don't break the law of aerodynamics by not being able to fly, no?
<David-A> ntzrmtthihu777: you don't see a program menu, nor a places menu, on my desktop, the (un-hidden) panel is mostly things that I want to easly SEE, with my eyes, not so often click on)
<ntzrmtthihu777> this is so. I usually use the alt+f2 run prompt, but if I no not the actual command to launch a program I use my alt+f1 hotkey to open the menu and scroll to it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> *know not
<David-A> ntzrmtthihu777: in the 4 corners are the common things I'd click on, often or quickly. 1) Window List 2) Volume (w mouse wheel) 3) Terminal launcher menu (normal and root) (hidden) 4) Program menu (hidden)
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm. sounds nice, lol. although I now have tilda set up for easy term access.
<ntzrmtthihu777> f1-4 opens one in each quarter of my (fairly large) screen.
<ntzrmtthihu777> and I have the compiz style desktop grid effect keyed to super left/right with another custom script.
<David-A> ntzrmtthihu777: what would the world become if everyone was like you (or me)? not using f1 for help, but map your own function
<ntzrmtthihu777> dunno *shrug*
<ntzrmtthihu777> I'm more interested in knowing what happens if the world adopts the gnu/foss philosophy
<David-A> ntzrmtthihu777: I could tell you what I think, but that would start a massive offtopic
<David-A> ntzrmtthihu777: pm
<ntzrmtthihu777> seronis: still looking to compile sfml?
<MeXTuX> Installed Xubuntu 13.04 (64 bit) and after choosing Ubuntu on Grub menu all I see is a black screen and Grub shows up again. Removed quiet and splash from the boot parameters and nothing happens. The kernel is 3.8.0-19 and the machine is a Lenovo laptop 3000-G530.
<seronis> ntzrmtthihu777,  yeah.   right now swapping between catching up on reddit and making dinner
<seronis> got the src downloaded
<ntzrmtthihu777> seronis: aight, just name spam me when you're ready.
<seronis> ntzrmtthihu777,  well if its not more than 5 minutes i can do it now
<seronis> reddit will be here tomorrow (and forever)
<seronis> first question..  does xubuntu support any feature to open a terminal from a specific directory window to set it as the PWD ?
<seronis> didnt notice anything like that when doing a quick browse of the settings earlier
<seronis> things that are easily googlable i dont mind  'google it' as an answer =-)
<seronis> ntzrmtthihu777,  btw i downloaded both the sfml2.0 tarball and the sfml-master.zip linked to from the source download page
<ntzrmtthihu777> you could hotkey the command to it.
<seronis> the source download doesnt mention 2.0,  so i assume thats just a nightly release ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> eg "gnome-terminal ~/Pictures" in ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> seronis: what is the name of the tarball?
<seronis> SFML-2.0-linux-gcc-64bits.tar.bz2
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, that should be the one you want.
<ntzrmtthihu777> my question is, if ubufox is for the unity panel, why does xubuntu come with it?
 * seronis shrugs
<seronis> hmm..  the tarball has a completely different layout than the unversioned zip
<ntzrmtthihu777> whats the layout
<seronis> nvm.. it doesnt have the source at all, just the headers
<seronis> it has    ./include  ./lib and  ./share at the root level
<seronis> there is a cmake folder in the ./share
<ntzrmtthihu777> is there a src folder at all?
<seronis> nope
<seronis> there is one in the unversioned source download
<seronis> its just the source download didnt specify a version on the url or in the zip name
<ntzrmtthihu777> hm.
<seronis> meh
<ntzrmtthihu777> I see a sfml-2.0-sources.zip
<ntzrmtthihu777> brb, soda
<seronis> and.. nvm..  i should have read the beginning of the url name
<seronis> its listed directly to the master branch in github
 * seronis facepalms
<seronis> i dont use github much but still should have realized which version it would refer to
<seronis> so its the latest on the master branch,  you said you're in the forums a lot..  would that be best or manually grab the 2.0 tagged zip ?
<seronis> (sorry for confusion, i dont use any revision control often)
<ntzrmtthihu777> back
<ntzrmtthihu777> I like to git clone myself, but its a matter of prefernce.
<seronis> ntzrmtthihu777,  sorry back too.  chicken out of oven so im free now
<ntzrmtthihu777> alrighty :D
<seronis> havent used git outside a gui.. so i dont mind using whatever method you deem best (or just preferred)
<seronis> already installed git packages anyways
<seronis> i think my biggest problem is just a lack of intimate knowledge of the directory layout of linux
<seronis> so im not confident putting something somewhere wont cause issues down the road
<ntzrmtthihu777> I place all my source code in ~/.src
<ntzrmtthihu777> the make install command should do all the placing for you.
<seronis> hidden folder ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup. its nearby when I open a terminal, but it does not bug my eyes when I use thunar
<seronis> kk
<seronis> ntzrmtthihu777, your preference to run me through the repo clone or just grab the 2.0 branch from github and untar it ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I usually git clone, but like I said I operate most heavy duty stuff in terminal
<seronis> i have no fear of the terminal and would prefer to get more used to it anyways
<ntzrmtthihu777> do so, it has a high payout
<seronis> ntzrmtthihu777,  ok..  you recommend master branch or 2.0 tag then (since you said you're a forum user there)
<ntzrmtthihu777> either or. I used the master tarball the first time.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I would suggest you use the windows rc if you want to set up a cross-to-win32 compilation environment.
<ntzrmtthihu777> it has all the headers and such precompiled; you can easily copy them to the mingw include and lib directories.
<seronis> naw.. for now windows is completely purged from my laptop
<ntzrmtthihu777> true, but perhaps you should like to dev for windows.
<seronis> so..
<seronis> git clone https://github.com/LaurentGomila/SFML.git
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup.
<seronis> hmm..  http request failed error
<seronis> trying git:// syntax
<seronis> now i get a better error
<seronis> "gethub is offline for maintenance"
 * seronis facepalms
<seronis> guess i'll try again later =-)
<ntzrmtthihu777> XD
<seronis> status.github.com says it will be down under 10 minutes
<ntzrmtthihu777> gotta hate dat, but it happens.
<seronis> yup.  but cloning now
<seronis> ntzrmtthihu777,  so. next step (if you're still around)
<ntzrmtthihu777> yesh.
<ntzrmtthihu777> do you have cmake installed? if not, do so.
<seronis> done
<ntzrmtthihu777> cd into the git dir.
<seronis> done
<seronis> a cmake dir is visible from here
<seronis> and all the others
<ntzrmtthihu777> sorry, hadda go make a sammich :3
<ntzrmtthihu777> run cmake . just inside the git dir, do not cd into the src or any others.
<seronis> kk
<seronis> ntzrmtthihu777,  there was a couple errors on running cmake.  posted them via PM
<ntzrmtthihu777> kk
<seronis> sudo apt-get install libglew-dev
<seronis> didnt work without -dev
<seronis> and its bringing in a lot of other dependancies
<seronis> still going
<seronis> had to pull in xrandr and its deps
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, part of the game. and you need -dev in most cases; these packages include the developement headers needed for compilation.
<seronis> ok..  half dozen others and now cmake worked
<seronis> freetype  openal  sndfile ... ....
<seronis> found all the package names though
<ntzrmtthihu777> k, if cmake worked run make.
<seronis> whats the point of  '.'  in cmake?    isnt that just the  'this directory' marker ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup, but cmake has no common sense XD
<seronis> kk.  make  done
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, now you have 2 options. one make install and not be able to uninstall, or two install checkinstall so it builds you a .deb you can remove if you like.
<seronis> sudo make install
<seronis> ?
<seronis> so...
<seronis> sudo install checkinstall
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, that will do it; although I heartily reccommend you install checkinstall and run sudo checkinstall -D make install
<seronis> and then just doubleclick the generated .deb
<ntzrmtthihu777> no, sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<seronis> "install checkinstall" first, and no other arguments?   sorry but not familiar with creating my own packages so just being careful
<ntzrmtthihu777> No. checkinstall is a package via apt-get/etc; you need to install it first.
<seronis> oh.. heh
<seronis> done
<seronis> and now   "sudo checkinstall -D make install"
<seronis> and sorry..  the first time i was reading  'install checkinstall' as a command.. not a suggestion
<seronis> im.. very literal sometimes
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, it happens.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yes, run that, then you can rename the deb if you like. I named it sfml2.0-dev
<seronis> "Some of the files created by the installation are inside the home directory: /home"
<seronis> "you probably dont want to include them.  want to list them? [n]"
<seronis> just press enter and ignore ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> n
<ntzrmtthihu777> then it shall ask if you want to exclude some files, choose y
<seronis> then same answers for those in the 'build directory' ?
<seronis> looks like it succeeded fine. help is much appreciated and now im at least a tiny familiar with making a deb
<ntzrmtthihu777> :3 yeah, I learned too. but on buntu you are better of learning how to build a ppa :P
<seronis> ntzrmtthihu777,  thanks again.   got polyvox library setup and a deb to be able to remove it too
<seronis> if i can repeat it once i prob have it retained well.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yep :D
<mohsen-rashidi> hello everyone
<mohsen-rashidi> I`m using xubuntu 12.04
<mohsen-rashidi> and i have two layouts for keyboard.
<mohsen-rashidi> now i wanna know how can i switch between my layouts via keyboard?
<InboxTaken> Hello, world.
<InboxTaken> I'm looking for quick advice on how to uninstall software on Xubuntu. I can't find synaptic or any kind of interface to uninstall programs/apps...
<[uzver]> InboxTaken: u can install synaptic, or use ubuntu software center
<bazhang> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<InboxTaken> [uzver] & bazhang: Thanks, I'll try this out. :)
<aiena> InboxTaken: run sudp apt-get install synaptic
<aiena> then you will find synaptic
<aiena> otherwise remove from commmand line but synaptic is less tedious :)
<aiena> *sudo apt-get
<aiena> not sudp - sorry
<aiena> yo ubottu
<aiena> hi ubottu
<InboxTaken> aiena: Thanks, trying that right now
<aiena> your welcome
<aiena> on 13.0.4 its not installed by default
<aiena> on 12.0.4 its there by default.
<InboxTaken> aiena: Interesting. I'm using synaptic right now, is there an easy way to isolate which packages go with which software?
<aiena> wait you have synpatic
<aiena> the dependencies are automatically installed
<aiena> InboxTaken: which software do you want to install ?
<InboxTaken> aiena: I'm trying to uninstall actually lol
<aiena> synaptics heps you install packages of software but is a package itself
<aiena> ok which one do you want to uninstal
<aiena> the procedure is almost the same
<InboxTaken> Minecraft amongst other things
<aiena> ok
<aiena> open synaptics
<InboxTaken> yep
<aiena> ok on the top right there is a search box
<aiena> type minecraft there
<InboxTaken> Yep, there are a few packages that show up.
<InboxTaken> Should I assume that's the way to go for each software?
<InboxTaken> And delete each package that comes up in a search of the software's name?
<aiena> yes except for certain unusual cases
<aiena> like PPA's or custom installs
<aiena> but mostly yes
<InboxTaken> Awesome, thanks a ton
<aiena> as long as you use direct methods.
<aiena> if you are compiling from source too you can uninstall with synaptics
<InboxTaken> Eh, it's not letting me mark it for uninstallation... o.O
<aiena> provided you use checkinstall as a replacement for makeinstall in the instructiobns online
<aiena> InboxTaken: hmm
<aiena> printscreen please
<aiena> I mean print screen without the error
<elfy> it's likely that when you've finished installing what you think you should - you'll finish up with a new list of things to uninstall in autoremovable
<aiena> yes
<aiena> in that case you can run sudo apt-get autoremove
<aiena> but thats not needed to remove minecraft elfy right
<aiena> it just removes the superfluos extra stuff
<elfy> yea
<aiena> lets find out why InboxTaken can't remove mi9necraft
<InboxTaken> strange... all four of those packages show up in the "not installed" section
<aiena> InboxTaken: can you post a screenshot of your search results in synaptic on imagebin ?
<aiena> InboxTaken: they are not ticked
<aiena> in synpatic
<aiena> ?
<InboxTaken> Nope
<InboxTaken> But Minecraft is still installed which makes little sense
<aiena> and is mark of installation option available in the menu ?
<InboxTaken> aiena: yes
<aiena> OK THAT MEANS MINECRAFT IS INSTALLED
<aiena> Bah captials
<aiena> sorry
<aiena> but there is no package created for uninstallation
<aiena> this is one of the exceptional cases
<aiena> InboxTaken: do you have the site from which you installed minecraft ?
<aiena> I am guessing you must have compiled it yourself
<InboxTaken> aiena: not off the top of my head :/ I believe I must have
<aiena> just check browser history
<aiena> and show me the page
<InboxTaken> twas a while back
<aiena> and I'll give you some tips for next time.
<InboxTaken> hold on though i'm figuring out how to link you that screenshot
<aiena> hmm screenshot
<aiena> is not needed
<aiena> synpatics wont help in this case
<aiena> now that I understand your issue
<aiena> just see if you can find the site
<InboxTaken> http://i.imgur.com/Gy04mUs.png
<InboxTaken> aiena: I'll start looking
<aiena> thats the only way I can help you (hopefully) in this case.
<InboxTaken> But in the mean time, I gather installing is significantly easier than uninstalling?
<aiena> nope
<aiena> its how you install
<aiena> in the future
<aiena> if you are buiding fropm source
<aiena> or using not standard pacckages e.g. you want the latest version 4.2 of xxx but the default packages in xubuntu  are 3.4 xxx and you build from source.
<aiena> the instruction typically say to use make install after make
<InboxTaken> Is the java script I used to update useful at all?
<aiena> but dont use make install
<aiena> you used a javascript ???
<aiena> hmmm
<InboxTaken> yeah Minecraft runs on java
<InboxTaken> trying to get rid of the fucker is harder than imagined lol
<aiena> in your case
<aiena> since you did the other install
<aiena> you will have to delete minecraft files
<aiena> induvidually which is a pain
<aiena> from all directories
<aiena> (sigh)
<aiena> I feel sorry
<aiena> anyways in the future this all can be avoided
<InboxTaken> lol definitely
<aiena> InboxTaken: do you have too many apllications etc on your comp customised conky scripts and bla bla bla
<InboxTaken> aiena: so how exactly do I brute force the deletion? If it's a simple routine I'm down with manual labor
<aiena> no brute force
<aiena> the brute force was synaptics
<InboxTaken> oh shit
<aiena> one sec
<aiena> did you unzip minecraft ?
<aiena> into one folder and run the script from there ?
<aiena> or is it all over the place.
<elfy> !language | InboxTaken
<ubottu> InboxTaken: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ondras> hi there
<InboxTaken> I honestly couldn't tell you... I remember trying various things to install it on linux and it turned out that it didn't work out. I've waited a bit too long to uninstall the thing if you ask me.
<ondras> there is one thing that irritates me a lot about xubuntu
<ondras> that every half a year
<ondras> during a release upgrade
<ondras> all the software that I removed
<ondras> gets installed again
<InboxTaken> interesting
<ondras> such as abiword and a bazillion of other packages
<aiena> InboxTaken: Oopsy
<ondras> because abiword is a basic xubuntu component
<ondras> but I normally replace it with libreoffice
<aiena> ondras: thats because you update the distro
<ondras> yeah.
<ondras> and I am not happy about it
<aiena> but in general dont remove the default software
<aiena> its not so good for the system.
<ondras> well I do not like my hard drive to host hundreds of packages I do not want
<ondras> I am pretty sure about stuff that I can safely remove
<aiena> there arent hundreds
<aiena> ok
<aiena> fine
<ondras> the only way I can do is to upgrade via editing of /etc/apt/sources.list
<ondras> but I am not sure if it does not break something
<aiena> dont know
<InboxTaken> aiena: so how would I go about deleting the files manually?
<ondras> aiena: for instance, all the *gir* packages
<aiena> OK not that advanced yet
<aiena> you probably know best ondras
<aiena> Is there a way to make xubuntu automatically hibernate when a particular battery threshold level is reached ?
<[uzver]> aiena: maybe Settings manager>Power manager ?
<aiena> Yup something similar is there !! THanks !! :)
<aiena> *THanks
<aiena> *Thanks
<aiena> is there a way to make the conky background  semi opaque rather than pure trnasparent ?
<aiena> *transparent
<HerrLarsson> Hello
<cfhowlett> HerrLarsson, greetings
<HerrLarsson> i have a question
<cfhowlett> !details|HerrLarsson,
<ubottu> HerrLarsson,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<HerrLarsson> Is Linux communism?
<Noskcaj10> HerrLarsson, lolwut?
<aiena> What ? HerrLarsson
<aiena> communism of all things
<aiena> lol
<aiena> no way
<aiena> HerrLarsson: As your question ! Apart from "Is linux communism?" of course
<KeyboardNotFound> Hello, today I upgrade my xubuntu from 12.10 to 13.04 , how to change user photo ?
<aiena> you mena wallpaper ?
<aiena> KeyboardNotFound:
<aiena> *mean
<KeyboardNotFound> no, the photo when i login
<aiena> Ah ok !!
<KeyboardNotFound> http://img.netupd8.com/xubuntu-13.04-login-screen_thumb.png
<KeyboardNotFound> photo over username
<HerrLarsson> GNU/Linux is Communism! There are huge correlations between the two. There isn't one particular company that owns GNU/Linux. The GNU/Linux community is giving its software away for free.
<koegs> !ot | HerrLarsson
<ubottu> HerrLarsson: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KeyboardNotFound> aiena, can i change that photo ?
<aiena> I am not sure - I dont know KeyboardNotFound
<aiena> I am checking for you !!
<aiena> Even I want to know.
<aiena> KeyboardNotFound: http://askubuntu.com/questions/47186/is-there-a-way-to-change-user-picture-in-xubuntu-and-actually-display-it-on-log
<aiena> that will help !!
<aiena> KeyboardNotFound: fopund it !!
<aiena> GO to applications_> System -> Users and groups
<aiena> and then edit your profile pic there
<aiena> hmm wait no
<aiena> you cant change it there for some reason
<Unit193> rename a jpg to ~/.face
<aiena> yup
<aiena> thats whats mentioned in the link I provided
<aiena> KeyboardNotFound: forllow the link http://askubuntu.com/questions/47186/is-there-a-way-to-change-user-picture-in-xubuntu-and-actually-display-it-on-log
<KeyboardNotFound> Thank you
<aiena> you are most welcome !!
<recon_lap> hi, just want to report that firefox bookmarks are broken for me again!! I know it's nothing to do with xubuntu but just want to vent
<knome> recon_lap, please file a bug
<knome> recon_lap, or if you did that last time, extend the old bug
<nyuszika7h> hi, IDLE is using a bigger icon ("Development" under the menu) and it looks ugly. is there any way to fix that?
<baizon> nyuszika7h: you can change the icon :)
<nyuszika7h> err, how do I find out where is it?
<baizon> nyuszika7h: "main menu" in settings
<nyuszika7h> ah, thanks
<baizon> there go properties and you will see the icon, click on it and it will show the location
<knome> nyuszika7h, please file a bug against the IDLE package. it's not shipping a suitable sized icon.
<nyuszika7h> ok
<nyuszika7h> knome: both idle and idle3?
<knome> nyuszika7h, any software/package that doesn't ship the suitable icons
<nyuszika7h> ok
<Inoki> Yo knome, did you manage with the article? back then I when you mentioned I didn't really have time, It just came out of the blue and I was busy with projects of mine.
<knome> Inoki, i did :) the articles are now being reviewed by the magazine editor and i will get back to you all when i hear anything new
<Inoki> knome: cool, I'll be around.
<knome> great
<qwertz_> i have a small problem here: with both 12.10 and 13.04 xfwm4 is sometimes not started with my session. what could go wrong?
<baizon> qwertz_: you could try cleaning the content of ~/.cache
<qwertz_> baizon, specifically .cache/sessions?
<baizon> qwertz_: well i would remove the whole content
<baizon> but you can try removing this dir first
<qwertz_> baizon, thanks. i removed all of it. unfortunately, i cannot report back whether this worked out immediately as the problem only happens occasionally
<baizon> qwertz_: ok
<baizon> report back when its still there :)
<qwertz_> baizon, first log out/log in was successful though
<R3creat3d> Can anyone tell me a good text editor other than geany
<holstein> R3creat3d: "good" is really a matter of opinion.. what are you looking for? i use gedit. or libreoffice for that matter..
<kRush> no vim vs. emacs flamewar? what has the world come to..
<GridCube> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<kRush> buzzkill
<xubuntu653> hello folks
<xubuntu653> how are you today
<xubuntu653> can i get a little help
<bettchenchen> hi
<xubuntu653> hi
<elfy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bettchenchen> just booked a ryanair flight
<bettchenchen> Im trying to print the ticket, but printer doesnt do anything
<bettchenchen> ink cartridges are new
<bettchenchen> it has printed from xubuntu before
<bettchenchen> any tips?
<xubuntu653> i try to install skype on my xubuntu 12.10
<xubuntu653> i used this code : sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype -y
<xubuntu653> and  i get this message error
<xubuntu653> E: Malformed line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read.
<elfy> xubuntu653: can you open a terminal and run this command - then give us the url you get
<elfy> cat /etc/apt/sources.list |pastebinit
<xubuntu653> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5626500/
<elfy> from a terminal run this   gksudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii-around> If files are just text, you can do: pastebinit filename    ;)
<elfy> then line 57 and 58 edit cannonical so they are canonical - close save and that should do it
<elfy> genii-around: thanks
<genii-around> xubuntu653: Also your last two lines of your sources.list have both quantal and precise specified in the same lines
<genii-around> eg: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ quantal precise partner         <-- should remove one of the dist names
<Kamal_> xubuntu653: what does lsb_release -c output?
<xubuntu653> Codename:	quantal
<Kamal_> Get rid of precise then
<xubuntu653> No command 'deb' found, did you mean:  Command 'debc' from package 'devscripts' (main)  Command 'derb' from package 'libicu-dev' (main)  Command 'dab' from package 'bsdgames' (universe)  Command 'debi' from package 'devscripts' (main)  Command 'xdeb' from package 'xdeb' (universe)  Command 'dwb' from package 'dwb' (universe) deb: command not found
<Kamal_> What are you doing
<Kamal_> run this
<xubuntu653> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ quantal precise partner
<Kamal_> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii-around> xubuntu653: That is one of the last two lines in your sources.list file you need to remove the word "precise" from. It's not a command.
<xubuntu653> gksudo gedit... nothing happens
<genii-around> Try putting mousepad instead of gedit
<elfy> mousepad
<xubuntu653> still nothing
<GridCube> leafpad
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> its default in xubuntu
 * genii-around ponders just giving a sed command instead
<xubuntu653> leafpad opens
<elfy> bah - forgot mousepad is new default - sorry xubuntu653
<GridCube> exo-open should do
<xubuntu653> ok ,i had open a sourcelist in leafpad
<xubuntu653> and there is a quantal precise partner
<GridCube> what are you even trying to do?
<xubuntu653> install skype
<xubuntu653> and now is every thing brken
<Kamal_> oh leafpad sorry
<Kamal_> xubuntu653: delete 'precise'
<Kamal_> keep 'quantal'
<Kamal_> save the file
<Kamal_> exit leafpad and run sudo apt-get update
<GridCube> what are you doing? stop doing this things manually
<GridCube> you are going to break things up
<mong> you're tearing us apart
<GridCube> :/
<xubuntu653> the same message eror
<xubuntu653> after deleting precise
<elfy> did you change cannonical
<xubuntu653> no
<GridCube> xubuntu653, see this http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/fix-skype-not-working-in-ubuntu-1304.html
<GridCube> and dont change your sources.list
<GridCube> do not touch your sources list manually unless you know what you are doing
<elfy> well they'll have to now
<xubuntu653> i have just change it
<GridCube> :/
 * GridCube gives up, he doesnt take any responsibility from now on
<brainwash> it's not about running skype... he can't install it due to some error in the sources list, right?
<xubuntu653> yes
<brainwash> so we have to fix the list first i guess :D
<xubuntu653> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5626500/
<xubuntu653> E: Malformed line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read.
<GridCube> thats a completely different problem than skype
<xubuntu653> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5626558/
<xubuntu653> i have 12.10 xubuntu
<elfy> you still have the 2 lines with cannonical in
<GridCube> xubuntu653, open the software sources manager, in synaptic its at >settings >software sources(or similar)
<GridCube> or repositories i could be, there you can see all the sources you got, untick or tick the ones you see the problem with
<GridCube> do not, i repeat, do not, edit sources.list by hand
<xubuntu653> i cant open
<GridCube> :/
<xubuntu653> i have the same message on everything
<elfy> <elfy> then line 57 and 58 edit cannonical so they are canonical - close save and that should do it
<xubuntu653> on the software updater
<xubuntu653> ok i will try it
<xubuntu653> yeahhhh
<xubuntu653> it work s
<GridCube> :) eggcellent
<xubuntu653> but i dont know where is my skype now
<xubuntu653> :-)
<GridCube> type skype in a terminal
<GridCube> if its installed it should run
<xubuntu653> he is not
<xubuntu653> he just updated some quantal resources
<xubuntu653> i have some updates waiting
<xubuntu653> maybe i should update it
<GridCube> you should update your list
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install skype
<xubuntu653> now is working my ubuntu software center
<xubuntu653> i did it
<xubuntu653> but this second is not working
<xubuntu653> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package skype
<xubuntu653> i was update my list
<xubuntu653> but still cannot install skype
<mohsen_rashidi> hello every one
<mohsen_rashidi> I`m using Xubuntu 12.04 and have two keyboard layouts.
<elfy> xubuntu653: check you have partners enabled please - settings manager - software & updates - other software tab - see if Canonical PArtners is ticked
<mohsen_rashidi> The problem is i don`t know how to switch between them via keyboard shortcuts
<mohsen_rashidi> ?
<xubuntu653> no is is not added cannonical
<elfy> tick it - you should then have to supply your password
<xubuntu653> he ask me for apt line
<xubuntu653> i tick it and eneter password
<xubuntu653> but if i want to add he asks me apt line
<elfy> you're not adding anything - you need to just enable it
<elfy> and if it asked you to add last time in the same place - you need to spell canonical correctly
<[uzver]> mohsen_rashidi: do u use xfce-xkb-plugin?
<xubuntu653> i tick it and now installatio is done
<xubuntu653> but still the same message
<elfy> you need to update so that your system know that skype is there
<mohsen_rashidi> i don`t know.I have install xubuntu today and have no experience with Xfce before
<GridCube> mohsen_rashidi, add the keyboard switcher plugin to the panel
<mohsen_rashidi> Done
<elfy> xubuntu653: if you've got a terminal open sudo apt-get update or do it with software centre
<xubuntu653> i will wait
<xubuntu653> he is working some installation now
<[uzver]> mohsen_rashidi: select Change layout option
<xubuntu653> i did it
<xubuntu653> and i am waiting now
<[uzver]> mohsen_rashidi: it will be your switch layouts key
<xubuntu653> he is downloading skype now
<elfy> xubuntu653: please take care if you are typing things that you get the spelling right
<mohsen_rashidi> yes...it worked...Thanks a lot my friends :)
<mohsen_rashidi> بسیار متشکرم
<elfy> xubuntu653: where did you get the information from to run the add-apt-repository line ?
<[uzver]> :)
<xubuntu653> yeah man
<xubuntu653> you solved it
<elfy> yea - but where did you find the information in the first place ?
<xubuntu653> http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2012/10/how-to-install-latest-skype-in-xubuntu.html
<xubuntu653> do you have any better suggestion for future
<xubuntu653> ?
<elfy> right - copy and paste things, instead of typing it :)
<elfy> until you get used to how things are anyway
<elfy> try and use official sources of information if possible
<xubuntu653> i try it
<xubuntu653> but there is nothing on official website
<xubuntu653> for the skype
<xubuntu653> do you know how can i install my camera driver
<elfy> sorry
<[uzver]> xubuntu653: u can test webcam with cheese or vlc
<seronis> is there any Peer Guardian/Block esque software in the repos for xubuntu?
<seronis> I used PeerBlock on windows and i see PG on sourceforge but not available via software center
<seronis> i've looked through the  Internet->FileSharing and  System categories already and not found anything that sounds the same
<well_laid_lawn> !info moblock
<ubottu> Package moblock does not exist in raring
<seronis> yeah i saw that mentioned by google but its not in repo either
<well_laid_lawn> see if this thread helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5016102
<seronis> thank you, reading now
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<xubuntu653> thanks
<Sangito> hi there
<SunStar> hi
<lderan> Sangito, hi :D
<Sangito> i have crossing strang behavore with xubuntu and i want to know if i'm the only one!
<well_laid_lawn> yes no maybe
<Sangito> let<s find out :-)
<Sangito> I have done a update through the update manager and after than the kernel doesn't want to finish the boot because of a segmentation fault.
<well_laid_lawn> you have an older kernel to use?
<Sangito> what ever the kernel i choose 3.2.0-38, 3.2.0-40 or 3.2.0-41 the same segmentation fault happen
<Sangito> i boot from a cdlive done a chroot, but even in this condition lot of programme ( ex aptitude ) doesn't work because of the same segmentation fault
<lderan> oddness
<Sangito> in deed
<well_laid_lawn> what is happening just before the segmentation fault? loading udev or ?
<Sangito> loding the module e1000 of the ethernet card first and the firewire module, but is the friendly-recovery pre-start and post-start the make the segmentation fault
<Sangito> No one see this before?
<well_laid_lawn> tried the recovery mode?
<Sangito> yes and i found the the cron service haven start yet so no log
<Sangito> like something in the initramfs is corrupt
<Sangito> the only ting near my probleme in the internet seem to be relate to a software call plymouth.
<well_laid_lawn> that's the boot splash screen
<Sangito> Thanks for the help, but it seem to be a too deep probleme to be solve, so like windows, i'll format and reconfigure the hold thing.
<Skapare> the Ubuntu ISO does not recognize my PS/2 to USB mouse adapter ... the Xubuntu ISO does recognize it ... is Xubuntu built better or something?
<xubuntu078> Hi, how do I upgrade from xubuntu 12.10 to 13.04 via the command line? TIA.
<lderan> xubuntu078, http://blog.innodh.com/update-from-ubuntu-12-10-to-ubuntu-13-04-from-command-line/ has a guide :)
<xubuntu078> @lderan, thanks
<xubuntu078> I am on my way to upgrading xubuntu. Could someone point me to a definitive resource for the annoying wireless issues with xubuntu? TIA.
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ?
<xubuntu999> hello
<xubuntu999> I am trying to install Xunbuntu 12.1 on a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-
<xubuntu999> UD3 mother board
<xubuntu999> It is not recognizing the netowrk or mouse. How can I resolve that? Would 13.04 maybe have better support for the board?
<[deXter]> Hi all
<[deXter]> How easy is it , for an average home user, to upgrade to the next version of Xubuntu?
<[deXter]> Ie, without running dist-upgrade manually
#xubuntu 2013-05-03
<[deXter]> IIRC, Ubuntu automatically pops up a dialog box that asks the user if they want to upgrade
<[deXter]> I was wondering if Xubuntu has something similar.
<Deepfriedice> [deXter]: That "something" is part of update-manager
<Deepfriedice> You can add it to a Xubuntu system without causeing any problems.
<Deepfriedice> Heck, the laptop I'm typing on has it installed (for some reason).
<James_Epp> In Ubuntu 12.04's nautilus, I can go file - connect to server. Using xubuntu 12.04, is there a way to accomplish this same task using a GUI? It will be an FTP server connection.
<Unit193> In thunar, Go > Open Location.
<passthejoe> You can also do it with the Gigolo utility (which is in the Xubuntu default install)
<James_Epp> I'm not crazy about using Gigolo, as The goal is to be able to open files off an ftp server into libreoffice
<James_Epp> In gigolo, it is asking me for a 'preferred appliction'. I assume this is thunar, but I do not know its application name
<[0gb_us]> Is there a place to give feedback to the Xubuntu developers?
<[0gb_us]> Never mind.
<[0gb_us]> Hey, again. Is there anyone here that could help me figure out Gmusicbrowser? Thanks!
<Guest23203> Hello!
<Unit193> Hello, Guest23203.
<Guest23203> I'm just trying out Xchat. It looks like a really nice client so far.
<[0gb_us]> Hey, welcome.
<Baramoo> Sorry.
<Unit193> Quite a few people like it.
<Baramoo> Yeah. I was looking for a nice one, but I didn't find XChat until I installed Xubuntu 13.04 the first time.
<moetunes> I like weechat
<Baramoo> I don't remember if I tried that one.
<Unit193> And I like irssi. ;)
<Baramoo> Are any of those (or XChat) cross platform?
<[0gb_us]> Pidgin seems to be the one integrated with the desktop, so I use that.
<[0gb_us]> Pidgin is a big improvement over Ubuntu's Empathy.
<Baramoo> :)
<[0gb_us]> I'll try out XChat at some point though.
<Baramoo> I like Pidgin a lot, but I prefer Xchat for IRC, so far.
<Baramoo> I use Pidgin for Google Talk and Facebook chat (XMPP).
<[0gb_us]> Pidgin notifies me of incoming mail. That's one of it's most important features for me.
<Unit193> (But of course isn't an IRC client, just happens to sort of work with IRC.)
<Baramoo> Yeah, that's pretty nice. I use K-9 on my Kindle Fire for that, though.
<Unit193> Anywho, Baramoo:  How can we help you?
<[0gb_us]> Ah, I see.
<Baramoo> Oh, I'm just chatting while I install Xubuntu 13.04 on my laptop to try to dual-boot with Debian.
<Baramoo> We'll see how it goes in a minute.
<Baramoo> Resizing my partition went fine, anyway.
<Baramoo> See you later! My install is finished.
<[0gb_us]> I tried Debian. It didn't work out for me. A lovely operating system for sure, but the lack of drivers left it less functional than it could have been on my hardware.
<Baramoo> Hey, it worked!
<Baramoo> I've been wanting a dual-boot of Debian and Ubuntu for ages.
<[0gb_us]> Nice. Congratulates then!
<Baramoo> Thanks!
<Baramoo> It was pretty easy. Just had Debian installed (32-bit) and installed Xubuntu on another partition.
<Baramoo> 64-bit Xubuntu
<[0gb_us]> Yeah. I had to set my sister's computer up to duel-boot Windows and Mint, and it was easy.
<Baramoo> and they're both sharing the same partition for their home directories
<Baramoo> I had problems trying to dual-boot two Ubuntu installations together in the past. So, I'm pretty happy that Debian seems to work with it, now.
<Baramoo> Computer needs to restart. C-ya later!
<[0gb_us]> XChat does not seem to have an option to auto log in or save a list of commonly used rooms, unlike Pidgin.
<[0gb_us]> For not being a "real IRC client", Pidgin seems to be doing better in basic features.
<laite> [0gb_us]: IIRC you can set automatic login through 'connection message' (or something similar) in server properties in xchat
<laite> just put "/msg NickServ identify password" (without quotes) there, for freenode
<[0gb_us]> laite: Typing that isn't auto log in.
<[0gb_us]> OH! Sorry, misunfderstood.
<[0gb_us]> I can't find that setting, I'll look more later. Is there a way to save a list of rooms you use?
<ruien> Ogb: i use Pidgin, no issues here, and it can save rooms...
<laite> [0gb_us]: sure, put them in 'favorite channels' (you can do this by right-clicking channel tab/name, once again, IIRC)
<[0gb_us]> I use Pidgin too. Someone was telling me that Pidgin isn't an IRC client though, and that XChat is.
<laite> sorry I can't be more specific about option names, I'm happy with weechat ^_^
<laite> [0gb_us]: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<[0gb_us]> Yeah, no worries. Thanks!
<laite> there is a good picture of server properties with "favorite channels" and "connect command" options :)
<[0gb_us]> Okay, all seems to be in order. Thanks! I'm not sure if I'll go with XChat or stay with Pidgin, but XChat does seem to have something Pidgin doesn't: backup names.
<[0gb_us]> I don't like the appended digits so much, backup names seem like a better option.
<ntzrmtthihu777> sup :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> Someone here was worried about zeitgeist the other day, got some info for you if you are here
<cliff_> How do you start xfce?
<ncdmr> cliff_, depends, what's your env?  Xubuntu?  Or another Ubuntu flavour with installed xfce? In case of the latter, log out (to lightdm) and select xfce as session
<fallore> anyone alive?
<[uzver]> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fallore> i've used arandr to set up a tv as a second monitor and have it extend instead of clone. for some reason on my laptop there's like 25% more vertical screen space than there needs to be, and i don't know how to fix it
<fallore> that's why i figured it was worth asking, [uzver]  :p
<[uzver]> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<fallore> !talkingtopeopleinsteadofgettingabottodoitforyou
<Yotson> fallore: both cases of silence actually have different meanings. And sorry, i can't help you with your issue.
<ntzrmtthihu777> sup. anyone interested in testing/critiquing a starcraft cursor theme I'm working on?
<rantic> Hi everyone, I just installed Xubuntu 13.04 and am extremely pleased with how smooth the process has been, hardware detection etc ... however, I've never seen such cloudy/blurry fonts before : /
<rantic> I was wondering if anyone knew a "fix"? I tried googling it and apparently a lot of peoples eyes have issues with the default configuration in Xubuntu
<Lehti> is it a question of anti-aliasing maybe?
<rantic> Lehti: I exhausted all of the anti-aliasing settings from none, slight, medium to full
<rantic> I tried using the dejavu fonts, microsoft core fonts etc
<kRush> for me xubuntu was the first distro where I didn't have to fiddle with hinting/aliasing/whatever
<rantic> kRush: Mind if I ask what kind of monitor?
<Lehti> in what sense are they blurry? super soft or..?
<rantic> Lehti: The fonts just look cloudy / murky, like they've been blurred far too much around the edges
<kRush> uhm, dell u2311h (lcd with ips-panel)
<rantic> hm
<Lehti> and the problem is only with the fonts and nothing else? i.e. windows etc. are normal?
<rantic> Lehti: After fiddling with the font settings in the xfce settings manager, and setting my default to verdana ... every thing is definitely better .. not perfect.
<rantic> However the fonts in firefox for example or on desktop icons are still hard to read
<rantic> Lehti: I tried a few distributions as a Linux newbie and this is the first one where the fonts were something I couldn't just fix in a control panel setting
<elfy> I use the ubuntu font
<kRush> did you check if the subpixel-order is correct?
<kRush> because that looks horrid if it's wrong
<rantic> kRush: Yeah I tried all of them :(
<Lehti> seems really odd
<Lehti> Droid Sans 10, AA enabled, Hinting slight, RGB, 96 DPI
<Lehti> always worked perfectly
<rantic> hm
<kRush> screenshot maybe?
<rantic> kRush: To be honest I'm at work right now and don't have the ability to take one
<rantic> kRush: I remember installing an earlier version of Xubuntu way back so this can't be a case of my specific eyes complaining
<rantic> I do some bug reports from other people so maybe I'll contribute my hardware information and see if anything could be addressed for a later release
<asgard> hi, I installed xubuntu-desktop and changed to Blackbird layout (Window settings + Appearance)
<asgard> problem: the font is blurry on the desktop icons http://www.xup.in/dl,21169361/Bildschirmfoto_vom_2013-05-03_15:43:05.png/
<asgard> and in Firefox, the font colour is white on a white field ...
<asgard> I don't know how to fix this
<asgard> my other pc with the same layout+xubuntu has not such problems
<kRush> that looks like a white font with a white shadow *shrug*
<asgard> can somebody help, please?
<GridCube> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<GridCube> ochosi are you here?
<asgard> I can only find the option to change font size, can not find something to change the shadow or deactivate it
<kRush> yeah, me neither
<[uzver]> asgard: try to restart xfdesktop with killall xfdesktop
<th0r> asgard: this link might help http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5506
<GridCube> asgard, i would guess, that this should still work https://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/08/27/howto-remove-the-borders-of-your-desktop-icon-text/
<GridCube> maaaaaaaaaybe
<asgard> hm... I try :D
<asgard> this is the FF problem http://www.xup.in/dl,58284634/Bildschirmfoto_vom_2013-05-03_16:05:09.png/
<asgard> I'm off for a reboot
<GridCube> why?
<GridCube> just restart the session
<knome> asgard, unfortunately, blackbird is still work in progress. please report bugs in launchpad against the ubuntu packahe shimmer-themes
<knome> *package
<kRush> setting blackbird colors with greybird window style is equally wonky
<asgard> both are blackbird
<xubuntu827> Добрый день всем позвольте спросить чем отличается убунту от ксубунту?
<knome> !ru | xubuntu827
<ubottu> xubuntu827: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bool> I am having some trouble with my monitor. In settings manager -> Power Manager I have set my monitor to be put to sleep when inactive for 30 minutes and switch off after 35. Still my monitor turns black after 15 minutes. I have also tried to never put to sleep, but it does not have any effect. I do not have screensaver enabled and have uninstalled everything xscreensaver-stuff. What should I do next?
<xubuntu919> anyone knows if I'll have issues installing xubuntu on a new dell laptop that already has windows 8? I'm planning on dual boot
<Unit193> You'd have to use 64bit and should read the UEFI page.
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> !uefi
<GridCube> lol :P
<xubuntu919> thnx
<xubuntu515> hello
<xubuntu515> im relatively new to xubuntu
<xubuntu515> looks like a really cool distro
<xubuntu515> but im just wondering
<ntzrmtthihu777> !flood | xubuntu515
<ubottu> xubuntu515: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu515> will it run on my old hp desktop with 256MB of ram and a P4 processor?
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu515: likely. ubuntu, and xubuntu in particular, are very low requirement os's.
<xubuntu515> alright, thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu515: and there are other ways to improve performance on top of that.
<elfy> I'd not try to run ubuntu with 256MB Ram
<elfy> you might find that you'll end up wanting more ram for xubuntu
<Unit193> 256MB really isn't enough, no.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, its not, but if its all you have *shrug*
<Unit193> Then I'd recommend Debian or antix.
<frankbro> Was jockey-gtk deprecated for 13.04? I apt-get installed and still can't start it.
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> you need to use the software center tab for hardware
<[0gb_us]> I just opened up the Ubuntu Software Center. There's no hardware category.
<[0gb_us]> I got a message about a "keyring": "An application wants to create a new keyring called 'default'. Choose the password you want to use for it.". What is a keyring?
<GridCube> its a depositorie for all your passwords
<GridCube> it remembers them for you so you just have to remember one password
<[0gb_us]> I just signed up for the Ubuntu Software Center's recommended application service. Does this mean I need to enter my keyring password whenever I open the Ubuntu Software Center now?
<GridCube> if you used a different password than your main acount, probably
<[0gb_us]> Okay. Thanks!
<GridCube> if not then the keyring its usually open when you login
<[0gb_us]> The Ubuntu Software Center is now recommending ubuntu-restricted-extras, which includes Flash. Oddly, I don't seem to have the restricted extras, but I do seem to have Flash ...
<[0gb_us]> It's also recommending Unity, which was the reason I didn't go for vanilla Ubuntu.
<[0gb_us]> It got one right though. It's Braid, which I was already planning to buy.
<GridCube> [0gb_us], you dont have ubuntu-restricted-extras because you have xubuntu-restricted-extras
<GridCube> and the install-flashplugin comes apart from those two
<[0gb_us]> OH! Okay, cool. Thanks for clearing that up!
<blackgatonegro> well, is linux, you have a ton of options
<blackgatonegro> and xubuntu and unity don't really mix
<blackgatonegro> bye guys
<[0gb_us]> I'm thinking computers without touch screens and Unity might not really mix either.
<GridCube> P: computers with touchscreens and xubuntu get well tho
<ntzrmtthihu777> [0gb_us]: honestly I have a touchscreen pc and I still could not stand unity.
<[0gb_us]> Well, I could be wrong then.
<[0gb_us]> I just was giving the benefit of the doubt, as I've never had a touch screen computer. ☺
<[0gb_us]> It looks like it might be usable with a touch screen, but I've never had the chance to try that out.
<nimby> Hi! I Upgraded to 13.04 from 12.04, now I can't boot the system
<[0gb_us]> That's not good.
<nimby> indeed
<nimby> I tried the live grub fixer
<[0gb_us]> Sorry, I wouldn't know what to do. I'm still on 12.04.
<nimby> says something about gparted and flags and that it can't fix it
<holstein> nimby: what says what exactly? you upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 to 13.04 ?
<nimby> no
<nimby> 12.04
<nimby> and got rid of everything, then installed 13.04
<holstein> nimby: so, this is a fresh install of 12.04 then, correct?
<nimby> it doesnt say anything just _
<holstein> 13.04*
<nimby> no
<nimby> this is my laptop
<nimby> running 13.04 too
<nimby> whic works fine :)
<holstein> nimby: the machie that you are asking about has a fersh install of 13.04 coreect? not an upgrade?
<nimby> yes
<nimby> I meant to imply that 12.04 worked fine
<holstein> ok. so, how did you insatll?
<nimby> I tried a lot of different ngs
<holstein> if you are getting boot flag errors, i would say, you are doing something "manual" with the installation incorrectly
<nimby> most recently I deleted everything, all partitions even. Then the most generic install possible
<holstein> nimby: what would i do? boot the live CD, and go through the installer from the live desktop..
<nimby> I did that
<holstein> nimby: i would not opt to install updates during the installation
<nimby> i didn't
<holstein> nimby: so what is the *exact* error? the one you are referring to as "flags"
<nimby> aum
<nimby> nomodeset I think
<holstein> nimby: you can confirm this by booting the live CD with and without nomodeset
<nimby> and something about it not being able to deal with Gparted
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> nimby: the installation cannot deal with gparted?
<nimby> I'm on it someone in #ubuntu mentioned it
<nimby> the live grub fixer
<holstein> nimby: im not sure you have a grub error.. and you arent either
<ntzrmtthihu777> nimby: boot-repair. and stop using so many enters
<nimby> It was an accident
<holstein> nimby: using boot repair was an accident?
<nimby> no the enters
<nimby> okay, I still get the black screen
<mogmog_> help, i can't install xubuntu 13.04 from usb drive. ubi-language crashed.
<holstein> nimby: i hear that... i suggest trying again... check the sum of the downloaded iso you are using.. test the hard drive, the memory
<holstein> nimby: do you get to a desktop from the live CD?
<nimby> yes
<nimby> and it's the same usb I installed this system on
<holstein> nimby: and you tested the hard drive? the target system drive?
<nimby> no but i was using it 4 hours ago, Should I do memcheck? also is it possible to configure grub and check if that nomodeset is activated?
<holstein> nimby: you were using what 4 hours aga?
<holstein> ago*
<nimby> the same hard drive, it was running 12.04.
<holstein> !grub | nimby you can configure grub as you please, but if you can get to the live desktop without nomodeset, the installation should boot withouth it
<ubottu> nimby you can configure grub as you please, but if you can get to the live desktop without nomodeset, the installation should boot withouth it: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mogmog_> my xubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso checksum ok but i can't even get to desktop let alone install it. my computers where i tried to boot it on are okay too. strangely enuf i can boot and install it on virtualbox. any idea?
<nimby> now I get Read Error_ when I try to boot, this is the result from grub restore http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629943/
<nimby> isn't it strange that the live cd works and the install doesn't?
<[0gb_us]> Maybe try reinstalling?
<nimby> I've installed it 10x times now
<[0gb_us]> Hmm. Sorry then.
<nimby> yeah, it's frustrating I have no idea what to do, none of the fixes seem to work, it feels like a waste of time to re-install 12.04
<elfy> nimby: are you booted into the live at the moment? if you are run gparted and give us a screenshot of it - imagebin.org
<nimby> ok
<elfy> make it big enough that people with old eyes and dirty glasses can see it please
<elfy> :)
<genii-around> For some reason I read that at first as dirty eyes and old glasses
<elfy> that works too genii-around :)
<drc> so does dirty old eyes with glasses
<elfy> and we should take it now to -offtopic lol
<nimby> imagebin.org/256322
<nimby> the read error_ comes from that first partition, if i boot without that partition removed it says absolutely nothing
<nimby> any ideas?
<elfy> is this a UEFI machine?
<nimby> no
<elfy> do you see grub when you reboot?
<nimby> It's EFI, if it's any different. No I don't see grub
<nimby> When I boot the live cd it says something "don't do uefi", some hard drives are labeled "UEFI" in bios
<elfy> I'd guess that's the issue then - I've not had much dealing with it unfortunately
<elfy> have you tried reinstalling grub WITHOUT that grubrepair tool thing?
<nimby> not manually, but I've re-installed the entire os trying different things
<drc> nimby: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI ?
<elfy> and to manually reinstall grub from a lived - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<elfy> I've never had any luck with the gui tool
<elfy> thanks drc
<nimby> Thanks, I'll try and get back again in a couple of minutes
<elfy> nimby: if you do the reinstall thing - then keep the terminal open - and copy paste everything to pastebin if you have errors
<nimby> it just said : Installation finished, no error reported.
<nimby> okay I'm getting into grub now
<nimby> it says no such device: and then numbers
<ThePendulum> I have this weird issue that I can only reach Google, and no other internet site or other connection
<ThePendulum> I used to fix this by changing the MTU, but I don't recall what to
<nimby> welp, I'm giving up. I'll just re-install 12.04. Thanks for attempting to help everyone. I appreciate it
<elfy> nimby: 2 secs
<elfy> if you;re still in the livecd - open the file manager and look for the installed xubuntu - click that - check in /bbot to see if there's an efi folder
<nimby> there is
<elfy> I think you should ahve - you need to look at the wiki page drc gave you
<nimby> I did
<nimby> inside /boot I suppose you mean
<elfy> did you happen to note the number ? nimby> it says no such device: and then numbers
<nimby> yeah, it
<elfy> yea I did - I'm all at sea when it comes to efi boot issues
<nimby> ups, it's the one it should be
<nimby> the / partition of the ssd, I'm really sorry for pressing enter all the time, it's a habit
<elfy> don't worry about it :)
<elfy> I don't think I'm going to be able to help much
<xubuntu898> where ti find video drivers
<nimby> xubuntu898: settings > software and updates > proprietary drivers
<KeyboardNotFound> I trying to create link (ln) but i have this error: hard link not allowed for directory
<KeyboardNotFound> how to solve this ?
<vl4kn0> Hi, where can I find colorscheme used in xubuntu xfce terminal?
<knome> vl4kn0, it's in the package xubuntu-default-settings
<nimby> ln -s
<vl4kn0> knome: but I don't have xubuntu, I just think the xubuntu terminal scheme is one of the best I've seen
<knome> vl4kn0, the sources for that package are available in launchpad
<vl4kn0> knome: well thank you then
<KeyboardNotFound> I trying to create link (ln) but i have this error: hard link not allowed for directory
<knome> vl4kn0, you're welcome, and thanks for the positive feedback
<genii-around> KeyboardNotFound: Your question was already answered in #ubuntu by thomedy. Please do not post the same question across multiple channels
<drc> vl4kn0: Text color = #B3B3B3, cursor color = #0F4999, Background color = #131926, tab activity color = #265680 and text selection color = #163B59
<drc> is that what you were looking for?
<jvm_> hi, i downloaded a xubuntu iso image on a ubuntu 10.04 system. the startup disk creator isn't working right, throwing an unexplained error message after pressing the write button, and i am not sure if my usb stick is damaged. i used `sudo dd if=xubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso bs=4M of=/dev/sdc1
<jvm_> ` to write to the usb stick, but during boot it shows "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt" and then "Operating system not found".
<jvm_> am i doing something wrong?
<David-A> jvm_: if you use "startup disk creator" you should not use "dd". they do very different things.
<jvm_> David-A, what exactcly is the difference?
<jvm_> as mentioned, i didn't use the Startup Disk Creator successfully. i was under the impression that both approaches should lead to the same end result.
<jvm_> if not, how do you create a usb boot device from command line?
<David-A> jvm_:  "startup disk creator" creates a live system on a device that normally has the fat2 file system (the live system when running of course has ext2/3/4)
<David-A> jvm_: "dd" will copy the image and the device will work exactly as a live CD, with iso filesystem on the device (and of course ext2/3/4 in the live system). as on a CD files CAN NOT be SAVED between sessions.
<jvm_> David-A, i am happy with that.
<jvm_> i plan to use the system only for installation on hard disk.
<David-A> jvm_: if you use "dd" first, the device has a filesystem that cannot be written to, so "startup disk creator" cannot do its thing. you have to choose on or the other.
<David-A> *one or the other
<jvm_> David-A, i chose dd.
<jvm_> but it's not working.
<jvm_> can you help me out?
<David-A> jvm_: I'd chose "startup disk creator"
<knome> jvm_, have you checked the integrity of the downloaded ISO?
<knome> jvm_, with md5sum or from the disc
<drc> jvm_: of=/dev/sdc1 ?  I have never had luck with that designation.  Try of=/dev/sdc (no 1).  Be aware it will write the whole sUSB and you will loose what ever is on it.  If you want to use of=/dev/sdc1 then I'd use unetbootin
<jvm_> knome, i have now- it is fine.
<jvm_> drc, thanks very much for the information. i wasn't sure on it and found contradicting statements.
<FrozenR> hello! i got a problem something bug! i install xubunt on my laptop and when it logs and asks my password as the root user and i USE THE RIGHT one password the screen goes black for 1-2 sec like its processing and asks me again to put the password!
<FrozenR> i have to notice that there is not error message like wrong password
<FrozenR> when i put a wrong password i can see normally the warning message about incorrect password
<knome> FrozenR, are you trying to log in as root?
<FrozenR> yes
<knome> FrozenR, you shouldn't.
<knome> !rootsudo | FrozenR
<ubottu> FrozenR: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<FrozenR> well but how comes this?
<FrozenR> i mean why it cant accept my password from the graphical interface
<FrozenR> when xubuntu starts
<FrozenR> and i have to log as guest for to can use sudo command
<FrozenR> also sudo doesnt working in terminal...its just says me unable to change to sudoers gid:operation not permitted
<lderan> The last link the ubottu gave you might be of some help in that regards
<FrozenR> oh i am sorry my bad!!! in my frustation and i dint noticed it
<jvm_> drc, i did it again with /dev/sdc, but booting with the usb stick still leads to the same error message.
<mogmog_> 13.04's good but i almost passed out waiting it to load desktop. anything i can do to make boot time faster?
<FrozenR> oh its worked with just a reboot :P
<knome> mogmog_, well the obvious... try seeing if you have unused services ran on boot time
<knome> mogmog_, and then the even more obvious: buy a faster pc with an ssd drive ;)
<FrozenR> well i love the look of xubuntu but sometimes i think that may linux is buggy?
<mogmog_> lolz. 12.10 not that long
<FrozenR> in windows doest happen easy to have these bugs with logins
<knome> FrozenR, there are bugs in any software; in linux, we can fix them if users report them
<FrozenR> aha...its great anyway just hard the first times especially when you had windows for 10 years lol :(
<knome> change is always hard, regardless what you are switching to
<FrozenR> yeah!
<FrozenR> you have some good purposes to download from excellent software center of ubuntu?and i mean about developing tools...expect netbeans for a web developer...what is the best?
<knome> !best | FrozenR
<ubottu> FrozenR: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<FrozenR> its just too hard to choose from all these heheheh
<drc> FrozenR: They're free, try them all.
<FrozenR> indeed ;) but for php or sql witch have the rumors
<Jon__> Anyone here?
<knome> !anyone | Jon__
<ubottu> Jon__: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Jon__> Does anyone know if I can run Xubuntu on an AMD XP processor?
<knome> yes you can. it might not be the fastest though
<Jon__> Ok. Because I tried Ubuntu, and after login, it basically froze up.
<Jon__> I want to use it as an Android testing enviroment.
<knome> how much ram do you have and what's the CPU frequency?
<xubuntu391> why its a bit slow when i am pressing right click mouse to show the menu?it takes 1 sec...
<Jon__> 1GB RAM and I think something like 333Hz or something.
<David-A> xubuntu391: is right click menu slow every time or just the first time?
<xubuntu391> every time that i am pressing it
<knome> Jon__, 333?! i must be thinking some other AMD XP processors... :)
<Jon__> It's an old PC.
<knome> Jon__, you might want to try something even lighter - if you want something in the ubuntu family, i'd suggest lubuntu for starters
<knome> Jon__, or alternatively, building a custom system with the minimal iso
<knome> !minimal | Jon__
<ubottu> Jon__: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<David-A> Jon__: no AMD XP on the wikipedia site has 333MHz nominal cpu freq. IF it is an AMD XP it should be fast enough.
<Jon__> Hmm... I can't quite remember how much it has. Could you link me to the wiki page and maybe I can identify my PC?
<Jon__> My bad, it's the one with 1333mhz
<xubuntu391> the computer needs to restart to finishing installing updates?tsk tsk too much windows sounds :P
<knome> xubuntu391, you can postpone until you really want to do it.
<David-A> Jon__: from around year 2001 then? xubuntu should work, but expect some heavy web pages to to feel sluggish and hi-def videos to chopp.
<xubuntu391> in the windows too :P
<knome> xubuntu391, and basially you only need to do that when you install a new kernel
<xubuntu391> oh well then ;) it just asked me to install 199 news updates (to a fresh install of xubuntu) so i guess it was kernel thing too :P
<xubuntu391> btw still its slow on the right click of mouse in desktop :( how comes
<xubutun__live>  Hey guys I am currently trying to install xubuntu 13.04 x64 on some UEFI hardware. Any extra steps I should take?
<drc> xubutun__live: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI for a start.
<xubutun__live> Thx bro should have done that to begin with
#xubuntu 2013-05-04
<ouf> guys i need help
<ouf> my xubuntu really got so much screwed after i tried
<ouf> to install ati drivers
<ouf> actually i installed them pretty fine
<ouf> according to http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/install-ati-amd-catalyst-drivers-in.html
<ouf> so it asked me to make a restart after the installing finished
<ouf> fine with it
<ouf> but boot really screwed up
<ouf> now when i choose to load ubuntu from
<ouf> boot loader
<ouf> it throws me some checks
<ouf> and then freezes in the black screen
<ouf> like Starting confiqure network device security OK
<ouf> Starting confiqure network device  OK
<ouf> Checking battery state OK
<ouf> Stopping System V runlevel compatibility OK
<ouf> Starting OK
<ouf> Stopping cold plug devices OK
<ouf> Stopping log initial device creation
<ouf> Starting enable remaining boot-time encrypted block devices OK
<ouf> Starting save udev log and update rules OK
<ouf> Stopping save udev log and update rules OK
<ouf> Stopping Mount filesystems on boot OK
<ouf> anyone any clue?/
<drc> boring, stupid and a waste of time
<kgb> ouf: use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and/or http://pastebin.com/
<kgb> *next time
<ouf> ok thanks
<ddsss> what the difference between nvidia 173, 304, 304-updates, 310, 313-updates nvidia drivers? i'm super confused..
<kgb> ddsss: besides those proprietary drivers, there are also the nvidia nouveau drivers that you can install; also, video drivers are (somewhat) linked to the kernel; so some will work *better* than others
<ddsss> kgb, yeha. i'm using noveau right now.
<ddsss> kgb, intel seem to be so far to have the best linux support - right?
<kgb> Synaptic will show the updates easier, for example: nvidia-settings-313-updates (don't think they can be seen from the Software Center)
<kgb> i suppose, Intel had (recently) come out with *nix drivers; for the on-die graphics
<kgb> oh && there's this: http://imageshack.us/a/img526/7724/screenshot0504201302430.png
<ddsss> kgb, yeha-  im just confused by all of those choices:)
<ddsss> kgb, like - what's the diference between 310 and 313?
<ddsss> kgb, just kinda weird.
<kgb> perhaps the easiest is to use the proprietary one, from the Software Center; but if you have nouveau installed, you prolly shouldn't mess with it; for example, if you have a config file set: /etc/X11/xorg.conf and you uninstall and reboot (without installing an nvidia driver), X won't be able to start most probably
<kgb> .. it's just teh *new and improved* drivers..:)
<ddsss> kgb, yeah. i know. i hate proprietary dirvers too. always problems with them. noveau just works.
<kgb> for me, on this box, it was the opposite :$
<kgb> dual-head, 2 screens
<kgb> ^^ argh, not that X might not be able to start; but it might not get the resolution right in some cases.. i wrote that too hastily (and all wrong :))
<ddsss> kgb, i used to run arch  - but no longer have much time to configure and figure out things:( frigging work and stuff.
<rmarker> i lost audio how can i fix?
<onr> how would you fit xubuntu in a cd?
<Unit193> onr: You can't really, but what do you need?
<onr> Unit193: by bios is somehow screwed up and can't boot usb sticks, all i have is some empty CDs and a CD writer
<onr> i remember there was a way to customize live ubuntu isos, so opting out some packages could work
<Unit193> onr: http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/
<Unit193> Will that work?
<onr> Unit193: that looks awesome. thank you!
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<onr> btw, i don't get why xubuntu's size is even bigger than regular ubuntu, which has libreoffice, unity and other bloat
<shrimp1> Hey
<shrimp1> I'm having a bit of a problem with volume settings
<shrimp1> Seems like the bottom half of the volume slider does nothing
<shrimp1> And the top half is like adding a nuclear explosion for every bump up
<shrimp1> Is there a way to adjust this?
<m1chael> i just installed xubuntu. my touchpad left/right button both "left" click- it's a bug- i see discussions about it but nothing concrete yet. anyone know about this?
<holstein> m1chael: what hardware? what bug number?
<m1chael> its because my touchpad on this computer has a right/left area on the touchpad, but the button is essentially one button (you can feel it)
<m1chael> im not sure of a bug #
<holstein> m1chael: im not sure its a bug.. could be hardware related
<m1chael> right click works in windows 8
<holstein> m1chael: then, it has nothing to do with that button being one piece of plastic
<holstein> m1chael: what would i do? look for touchpad settings and play around with them.. make a custom xorg.conf if i needed to support the device.. i would try other live CD's and see if any kernel supports it out of the box
<th0r> m1chael: you might take a look at synclient...it is a command line utility for setting up the touchpad
<holstein> !info synclient
<ubottu> Package synclient does not exist in raring
<th0r> check 'which synclient'....it is installed by default in 12.04 and might be part of another package
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<m1chael> i have had nothing but bad luck with this computer
<m1chael> i cant believe i'm troubleshooting a right click problem
<m1chael> it's 2013 ;/
<xubuntu335> I installed Java 7 update 21 in software center but why is it not working in firefox ?
<[uzver]> xubuntu335: look here http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<xubuntu335> not help in that.. i hav allready installed java.
<[uzver]> xubuntu335: http://pastebin.com/zA9GVxKj
<GrandCouillon> Hello guys. Since I upgraded to 13.04 lirc doesn't work anymore. The device /dev/lirc does not exist anymore. Any idea ?
<antisober552> Hi guyz
<lderan> hi antisober552  :D
<antisober552> Should i update
<lderan> up to you
<lderan> If you like the look of 13.04 then you can try out the live dvd / usb
<KeyboardNotFound> How to disable guest user on my pc
<[uzver]> KeyboardNotFound: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62564/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session
<KeyboardNotFound> ty
<KeyboardNotFound> Thanks *
<xubuntu409> guys any help with this still?
<xubuntu409> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630804/
<xubuntu409> my xubuntu really got so much screwed after i tried to install ati card graphic drivers! I own a laptop.
<velcro> hello
<velcro> anyone talkative? i need help. i ran sudo apt-get install laptop-mode-tools on Xubuntu 13.04 and it led to a kernel panic. i rebooted, and it panics on boot
<velcro> trying to run a repair install with a Xubuntu 13.04 live-usb stick, but now its giving me a bunch of errors statign that it cant add a lot of common packages, like passwd and plymouth, unable to correct problems, i have held broken packages
<velcro> it seems like the reinstallation is stalled now
<velcro> just full re-install? or do i have any other choices?
<velcro> :[
<velcro> anyone?
<anonymous> hello
<Guest29804> i just got this again
<Guest29804> what are some good programs
<[uzver]> hm...
<onr> Guest29804: terminator
<[uzver]> Guest29804: deluge, mplayer, vlc, deadbeef, pidgin, gimp, inkscape
<Guest29804> is there anything you know of to help learn languages or programming languages?
<m1chael> last night i installed xubuntu 12.04 on a new asus netbook with UEFI (what a nightmare that was.) -- now i've got 12.04 running, and my touchpad's right button does not work (it works in windows) .. right click is just like left click. i believe this is due to this "modern" touchpad where the right/left click buttons feel like the same "connection" --- i see a lot of workarounds for this- but
<m1chael> none seem to either work- or are way too complex for me to take on. i'm currently downloading version 13.04 and hoping it works. any ideas on this?
<Guest29804> >raring
<Guest29804> u goofd
<Guest29804> id use some googlefu and check out the ubuntu forums
<Guest29804> most of my problems can be solved there
<onr> Guest29804: what kind of programming you're into?
<bwat47> Guest29804: raring as been great for me aside from this ridiculous bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1169984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1169984 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "3.8.0-18 HDMI audio regression: Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV" [High,Fix committed]
<Guest29804> well, i was thinking of learning like objective c for those phone apps
<Guest29804> and also webdev
<onr> Guest29804: obj-c isn't suitable for beginners
<Guest29804> even though i know it isnt programming
<Guest29804> ill decide that for myself
<Guest29804> >people telling me i cant do things
<onr> web development is programming too. you should start with php, since it's probably the easiest to start web development
<m1chael> i would start with python
<bwat47> I've been meaning to learn programming and starting with python but I'm really lazy
<m1chael> being lazy is not a good programming trait
<bwat47> lol
<bwat47> its not a great trait for anything really
<m1chael> true
<seronis> im sorry but my google-fu is weak today and im only getting results applicable to gnome.  Can someone tell me where to assign a keyboard command to run a custom script ?
<bwat47> seronis: in the keyboard settings in the xfce settings manager, on the "application shortcuts tab"
<onr> seronis: "application sho
<onr> late :)
<bwat47> when you click add to add a new shortcut it lets you enter a specific command or browser for a script
<onr> command
<seronis> do i have to have the directory the script is located in, in my PATH or is doing   ~/location/scriptname safe ?
<seronis> its already chmod'd to 700
<bwat47> seronis: it doesn't really matter where it is, you can just put the path to the script in the box, or hit "open" which lets you browse to it
<seronis> ok ty.  was just curious because none of the other examples on that tab seemed to use absolute paths
<bwat47> seronis: because the default shortcuts just use commands and don't link to scripts
<lelz> have any of you gone through and customized your desktop to the point that people would call "rice"?
<bwat47> zomg it seems like in 13.04 docky finally doesn't randomly crash on me
<[uzver]> seronis: easiest way to place ur custom scripts in ~/bin folder, and call like other system commands without entering location
<seronis> 'rice'  huh ?
<bwat47> mine is fairly plain: http://i.imgur.com/gZAdSX0.png
<seronis> http://i.imgur.com/Mo1RVJL.jpg
<seronis> ok thank you again bwat..  command worked fine
<seronis> (made a  puush.me script equivilant)
<lelz> ricing like you would a car
<lelz> some people spray paint their motherboards
<seronis> dumped windows last week so setting up things
<lelz> some people do stuff to their desktop
<seronis> rice = food
<lelz> rice = allusion to customizing a japanese car
<seronis> never heard that expression before.  noted
<lelz> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rice
<lelz> i riced out my foobar and mpc-hc on  because people on an anime site made fun of me ;_;
<lelz> *on windows
<lelz> ive got one for you gentlemen, my battery seems to be stuck at 50% and ont charge past about 52%. how do i fix this?
<lelz> *and wont charge
<cfhowlett> lelz, is this a new issue?  batteries do fail over time ...
<lelz> yeah
<lelz> its weird because i just put in new ram
<lelz> and now this
<lelz> this whole laptop is like 7 years old anyway. its an hp and its pretty banged up
<cfhowlett> lelz, same battery?  and you get 50%?  and you're complaining? Be happy!
<lelz> :D
<lelz> its not that good
<lelz> im going to let it hit zero to see what happens
<lelz> on 43% i have 53minutes
<lelz> welp
<lelz> better go play tf2
<cfhowlett> lelz, batteries are cheap.  just make sure it's OEM as 3rd party parts are sketchy
<lelz> ill look up newegg
<xubuntu681> anyone help with this?
<xubuntu681> my xubuntu really got so much screwed after i tried to install ati card graphic drivers! I own a laptop.
<xubuntu681> Actually i installed them pretty fine according to http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/install-ati-amd-catalyst-drivers-in.html . It found by its shelf the proper drivers and installed them.
<xubuntu681> so it asked me to make a restart after the installing finished...fine with it!But boot really screwed up...now when i choose to load ubuntu from boot loader(linux boot loaders) it throws me some checks and then freezes in the black screen.
<xubuntu681> like Starting confiqure network device security OK
<lelz> ati has no drivers and nvidia causes housefires
<lelz> you know the drill
<bwat47> xubuntu681: does it let you switch to a tty? (try ctrl + alt + f2)
<xubuntu681> bwat47
<seronis> housefires?
<xubuntu681> doesnt allo me to log to ubuntu
<seronis> id.. like to argue with that exept my nvidia can fry eggs (or my legs)
<xubuntu681> when i am in dual boot menu to choose ubuntu or windows xp
<xubuntu681> and i choose ubunt
<xubuntu681> ubuntu
<lelz> did you get the grub rescue mode?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu681, did you install via windows?
<xubuntu681> then it trhows me these checks and then freezing
<xubuntu681> no
<xubuntu681> seperate install
<xubuntu681> dual boot
<cfhowlett> xubuntu681, good man.  wubi can't die soon enough for me ...
<bwat47> xubuntu681: I'm saying when it stops on the black screen, try hitting ctrl + alt + f2
<xubuntu681> no dint tried
<xubuntu681> w8
<bwat47> xubuntu681: doing that might give you a terminal to log into
<xubuntu681> ok
<xubuntu681> and then?
<lelz> if i was you, id just reinstall ubuntu
<seronis> ^
<seronis> took me 17 minutes to install xubuntu the other day
<bwat47> xubuntu681: login with username and pass and then run sudo aticonfig --initial --force
<bwat47> and then reboot
<seronis> (which actually impressed me a LOT)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu681, windows 8 you say?  uefi issues ...
<xubuntu681> lelz and you think that i have time to do all the time this stuff?installs and reinstalls?cause i tried to put some ati drivers?ffs
<xubuntu681> cfhowlett no windows xp and xubuntu is my Os
<lelz> youll spend more time trying to fix this
<cfhowlett> xubuntu681, ok.
<lelz> i can pretty much guarantee it
<seronis> lelz,  im using nvidia and my drivers were available in the software manager.  is ATI really that bad for xubuntu ?
<seronis> (useful to know as i might be getting a new comp this year)
<lelz> lol
<lelz> its just a joke that goes around online
<xubuntu681> ok i am in
<xubuntu681> i used sudo aticonfig --initial --force
<xubuntu681> but it says me no supported adapters detected
<bwat47> xubuntu681: what amd/ati card do you have?
<xubuntu681> i dont remember exaclyt its on my laptop something like 4360 model
<xubuntu681> ops my bad
<xubuntu681> mobility radeon x700
<xubuntu681> its a bit old maybe 2006 model card
<[uzver]> xubuntu681: The proprietary ATI driver no longer supports your card, so remove it and use the default open-source driver
<bwat47> xubuntu681: yep thats definitely the problem, thats a very very old card
<xubuntu681> aha interesting
<bwat47> xubuntu681: proprietary driver has not supported that in quite a while
<xubuntu681> so what can i do?
<lelz> install gentoo
<lelz> sorry
<[uzver]> xubuntu681: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide#Removing_the_Driver
<xubuntu681> lelz gentoo isnt for noobs like me :P
<xubuntu681> thank you so much! its so helpfull this link
<xubuntu681> so i will using the drivers that had the xubuntu by default? :P
<[uzver]> xubuntu681: Then, Follow instructions here: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<xubuntu681> Oh too much for me :( so from the last link what packaghe should i install?
<xubuntu681> its so much of them
<xubuntu681> i thouthg that its enouph If you plan on using open-source drivers, you will need to reinstall some packages because Catalyst overwrites or diverts some key 3D libraries with proprietary versions. For more information on this issue, see this Ubuntu wiki page
<[uzver]> xubuntu681: on that ppa fresh opensource drivers
<[uzver]> xubuntu681: remove driver, reinstall packages, add ppa update upgrade
<xubuntu681> aha interesting so the last link about ppa update upgrade was to getting my drivers overtime updated?
<[uzver]> xubuntu681: yes
<xubuntu681> okie thank you so much...i hope i can make it
<xubuntu681> so after remove driver
<xubuntu681> should i could log normally back to ubuntu with at +f2
<[uzver]> xubuntu681: must:)
<xubuntu681> $ sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<xubuntu681> :(
<xubuntu681> it says me that cannot open it
<[uzver]> xubuntu681: are u in console or X session?
<xubuntu681> on console
<xubuntu681> i runned the second command and its executed ok
<xubuntu681> $ sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev* xorg-driver-fglrx
<xubuntu681> 163 mb will be freed after this operation it says lol so i guess i am removing the mess :P
<xubuntu681> thank you so much guys! works like a charm now ;)
<[uzver]> xubuntu681: np
<xubuntu681> it asked me some updated now that i logged in gui
<xubuntu681> 95 mb
<xubuntu681> so i think thats its ok that i am updating them
<[uzver]> xubuntu681: what packages?
<xubuntu681> like xserver stuff
<xubuntu681> libgl1-mesa-dri
<[uzver]> xubuntu681: from xorg-edgers ppa?
<xubuntu681> libgl1-mesa-glx
<xubuntu681> xserver -xorg-core
<xubuntu681> i dint made the last step of putting ppa yet
<[uzver]> xubuntu681: try to update
<xubuntu681> okie
<xubuntu681> by the way you have any idea why its a bit delay when i am pressing right click of mouse in my desktop?
<xubuntu681> it takes 1 sec almost to show the menu after right click
<[uzver]> xubuntu681: because it's grab application menu, i always disable apps menu on desktop click
<[uzver]> *applications
<xubuntu681> aha but why?it isnt usefull?
<xubuntu681> so i should remove it
<xubuntu681> aha got it...only applications option removed from the right click menu! now its also fast! thank you man hehe! so much hard time to adapt my shelf to linux after 10 years of windows :P
<[uzver]> xubuntu681: i just don't use xfdesktop at all, i'he wallpaper and conky http://i.imgur.com/rPtSfo4.png
<xubuntu681> oh interesting but it ll take me some time to start config so much hehe by the way from the screenshoot i guessed that you used on programming stuff
<xubuntu681> what programs from ubuntu software center would you purpose me
<xubuntu681> about sql/php developing
<xubuntu681> ?
<[uzver]> xubuntu681: i don't use any ide, my side python, c (vala, gtk) a little, mostly in sublime2, geany
<xubuntu681> aha ok thanks anyway ;)
<seronis> any syntax highlighting basic text editor should do for php
<seronis> Scite for example
<seronis> (i like scintilla editors though)
<xubuntu681> okie thanks for the suggestion...but i am speaking about tools...like making a server sql maybe xammp?
<[uzver]> sudo apt-get install php5 php5-mysql mysql-server apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 :)
<xubuntu681> wow uzver your are archangel :D hehe!  btw what about Bluefish editor? html stuff hehe
<[uzver]> xubuntu681: just try it;-)
<xubuntu681> yea ;) i love the software center...i mean its like apocalypse zombie came and all the stores are empty and free for loot :P lol
<seronis> except it has actually useful stuff in it, and not just the scraps that would be leftover in a real apocolypse
<xubuntu681> hehe yeap true ;)
<xubuntu681> btw in the application menu isnt a section about developing applications
<seronis> the section shows up soon as you have software that uses it
<seronis> mine was hidden till i installed CodeBlocks
<xubuntu681> so now that i am downloading Netbeans it would be make a development section or it will move netbeans in the messy Accessories section?
<xubuntu681> aha
<xubuntu681> as i imagined it
<xubuntu681> cooool :D
<xubuntu681> Geany editor for java and everything sounds also promising
<xubuntu681> btw my xubuntu havent sound at all
<xubuntu681> and i cant find any relating setting in setting manager menus
<xubuntu681> so need to install something?
<[uzver]> xubuntu681: on panel speaker applet, left click and click Sound settings
<xubuntu681> where is this panel speaker applet?cant find it :(
<[uzver]> xubuntu681: try Alt+F2 end run pavucontrol
<xubuntu681> oho got it ;) but why isnt from somwehere else available?
<xubuntu681> and even if i turned on play back from silence to 70% the sound still cant hear in youtube sound :(
<xubuntu681> okie had to sett also on output devices the sound on....doh...thank you so much all for your patience ;)
<cristiano> vlc executado em fullscreen como eu oculto a barra superior do sistema?
<cristiano> vlc executado em fullscreen como eu oculto a barra superior do sistema?
<th0r> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<Yotson>  .br ;)
<cristiano> vlc executado em fullscreen como eu oculto a barra superior do sistema?
<Yotson> !po
<Yotson> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<didier> Hello
<drc> hello
<[uzver]> hi!
<didier> The update software tells me to update openjdk. I don't remember I have installed it. How I can verify if this package is installed ?
<[uzver]> didier: dpkg --get-selections | grep openjdk
<didier> [uzver]: thanks, it is installed :).
<didier> So I do the update :)
<didier> [uzver]: When I select a text with the mouse in a terminal, the text is not automatically copied to the clipboard. Is there an option to have this behaviour ?
<onr> there are more than one clipboards
<didier> onr: Ok, do you have any tips :) ?
<[uzver]> didier: i'dnt know, sorry
<onr> use middle mouse button to paste
<didier> Oh xubuntu 13.04 is out !
<onr> yup. prepare your dvd
<onr> it doesn't fit into a cd anymore
<didier> onr: I installed xubuntu on a usb drive.
<onr> i don't still get how xubuntu's size is bigger than ubuntu
<bwat47> onr: does it really matter? It uses less memory, cpu, boots faster and is more responsive :p
<drc> onr: xfce4-Kitchen_Sink :)
<bwat47> xfce is also a lot more modular than unity, you can remove pretty much whatever you want
<onr> unity is screwed up
<kRush> no argument there
<drc> No, unity is very nice, well done and getting better with each release.  It's just not for me.
<bwat47> I switched to xubuntu not even because its lighter, just because unity gnome and compiz is so buggy (even 13.04)
<bwat47> every corner I turned I'd run into some annoying unity, gnome, or compiz bug
<bwat47> drove me insane
<bwat47> its a shame cause I actually do really like unity's UI
<onr> aka ubuntu netbook remix :)
<onr> which is also impossible to run smoothly on a netbook
<bwat47> and thunar is so much better than nautilus 3.6 its not even funny
<xubuntu257> Anyone have brightness function key problems?
<xubuntu388> guys i am making this progress
<xubuntu388> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide#Removing_the_Driver
<xubuntu388> about some installtion open source ati drivers for my old laptop
<xubuntu388> i was on the step
<xubuntu388> $ sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon $ sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati $ sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core $ sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<xubuntu388> and everything was working expect
<xubuntu388> but when i am executing the last one command
<xubuntu388> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<xubuntu388> it says me the error msg  cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<kRush> you can't back up what does not exist
<xubuntu388> so its ok?i mean i dont need to execute the last command?
<xubuntu388> the others three before executed ok
<kRush> yeah
<xubuntu388> ok so now how i install the open source ati drivers?
<xubuntu388> i know that the next step its ther
<xubuntu388> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<xubuntu388> but i would be glad to have some more guiding
<kRush> the commands above should have already taken care of that
<xubuntu388> yea but i cant see any difference
<hays> I am on perhaps makeshift xubuntu and trying to get 4.12. I've added the ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.12 and there was no effect. what do I need to do to get 4.12?
<hays> im running raring
<brainwash> hays: 4.12 is still in development, raring should already contain these few updated package (terminla, parole,..)
<hays> brainwash: i heard a rumor 4.12 had better multiple screen management
<brainwash> hays: so did you run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade after adding the ppa?
<hays> not dist-upgrade
<hays> hmm dist-upgrade did nothing as well...
<brainwash> hays: what's the output of   apt-cache policy xfce4-settings   ?
<hays> Installed: 4.11.0-0ubuntu1~ppa0.13.04.1
<brainwash> hays: well, you are up-to-date
<hays> hmm.. alright then :)
<hays> brainwash: while I have your attention, is there a good way to "clean out" a system? I just switched from kubuntu to xubuntu but I think there is a  lot of cruft
<brainwash> hays: press   Super + p   to open the screen configuration dialog
<hays> freebsd has for example pkg_cutleaves
<brainwash> hays: you mean like orphaned packages?
<hays> well orphaned or just things that are not needed and can be removed
<hays> what is "Super"
<brainwash> brainwash: so your system is not a fresh installation and contains some KDE stuff? otherwise, you can delete whatever package you want/ don't need using Synaptic Package Manager
<brainwash> it's the windows key :)
<hays> yes i found the improved display item.. that way and through the menu. nice.  alright I will use synaptic. i was on the commandline
<brainwash> apt-get autoremove might remove some not needed packages, gtkorphan might be useful too
<[uzver]> hays: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-multiple-monitors-in-xubuntu.html
<hays> brainwash: synaptic was a fail.. it seems to not want to let me proceed until i fix some broken packages.. not sure what that means
<[uzver]> hays: execute "sudo apt-get -f install"
<hays> removing kdelibs seemed to clear a lot of cruft
<hays> now autoremove is getting some stuff...  then I will do what [uzver] suggested.. which i guess fixes any broken deps
<hays> I feel like apt is doing something weird, installing a bunch of "extra" packages that are KDE stuff
<hays> are recommendations tweaked perhaps between kubuntu and xubuntu?
<hays> Is there a way to get the clock and certain items on the panel to be right justified instead of left?
<hays> The panel stretches all the way across my screen but the time ends up being kind of in the middle and moves depending on how many things are running
<th0r> hays: make the space expanding
<th0r> hays: add a spacer to the panel just before the clock and make the space an expanding space
<hays> th0r: hmm ok.. that worked. but now I can't seem to get to panel properties since there is no empty space on the panel heh
<hays> oh wait, Isee it  nevermind
<hays> th0r: awesome. thanks.
<hays> th0r: do you know how to center a panel?
<th0r> hays: the whole panel or just some icons in the panel?
<hays> th0r: hmm  I think I figured it out..  mine was dragged to the corner
<hays> instead of the "bottom"
<hays> I was looking for an option in the preferences
<seronis> probably odd question:    but how do i get rid of the taskbar button for Pidgen and Steam ?
<seronis> they have trayicons..  i dont need the clutter of a huge taskbar label
<seronis> google-fu has only revealed how to do this on Windows and KDE
<brauleinchen> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/twisted-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<brauleinchen> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/twisted-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<seronis> ?
<brauleinchen> a bit odd, cause I cannot find those packages in the repo
<brauleinchen> i dont understand, if I dont find those packages in the repos, why does my laptop try to download em?
<MrHotsauce> brauleinchen:  maybe their ppa dosent have a raring package yet
<brauleinchen> MrHotsauce, ok, but why does my laptop try to download it? there is no twisted-dev ppa package marked for installation in synaptic
<heoyea> do a refresh
<MrHotsauce> ive no idea im no professional myself but i know when i updated from 10.12 to 12.10 i got the same error for a while
<MrHotsauce> it eventually fixed itself
<heoyea> sudo apt-get update
<seronis> brauleinchen,  might be similar to the issue i had with chrome.  just installed xubuntu for first time this past week and the stable chrome browser has dependancies that arent in the official repos
<seronis> the issue was already addressed and fixed in the beta branch of chrome so i just installed that instead
<brauleinchen> heoyea, refresh, the command you pasted, does output the same problem
<heoyea>  brauleinchen then delete ur PPA since is dead
<brauleinchen> heoyea, which one? I dont see any "twisted ppa" anywhere
<heoyea> brauleinchen: try in ur synaptic package manager
<heoyea> in the repository settings
<heoyea> else u can delete it manually in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<brauleinchen> heoyea, its not there
<brauleinchen> heoyea, etc/apt/sources.list.d is a directory.
<brauleinchen> thats what geany says after trying to open it via sudo gedit
<heoyea> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<brauleinchen> heoyea, aha!! 3 results: twisted-dev-ppa-precise.list
<brauleinchen> twisted-dev-ppa-precise.list.distUpgrade
<brauleinchen> twisted-dev-ppa-precise.list.save
<heoyea> yea remove those
<brauleinchen> heoyea, how? I cannot open "sources.list.d"
<heoyea> try Alt+F2, then type in gksudo thunar
<heoyea> then go to that place and delete the files
<heoyea> only the files not the folder
<brauleinchen> done
<heoyea> now just do sudo apt-get update
<MichaelA> Hello, noob to Xubuntu and loving it. One thing I can't figure out. Is it possible to access my Ubuntu One files via Thunar? Is a panel notification available for Ubuntu One in Xfce?
<brauleinchen> heoyea, many thanks oit works now
<heoyea> MichaelA: maybe this http://askubuntu.com/a/15746
<MichaelA> heoyea: Thanks! That worked like a charm. Now the trick is to set it up so that command is run every time I start my system.
<MoL0ToV> hello world
<MoL0ToV> bye to all
<xubuntu548> How can I fix brightness keys in 13.04 ?
<seronis> not sure.  im new too.  but make sure you leave the chat window open for when someone is around who knows the answewr
#xubuntu 2013-05-05
<Thorby> hi all
<Thorby> are nicknames registerable here?
<seronis> yup
<Thorby> oh cool
<Thorby> is it /register [nick]
<Thorby> ?
<seronis> i think   /msg nickserv register [email] [password]
<seronis> omit the two optional arguments and it should spam back an error msg with the syntax
<Thorby> cool
<Thorby> nickserv replied
<Thorby> Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email>
<seronis> ok i was backwards then =-)
<Thorby> It's all good,.
<Thorby> I'll be here a while so I'd thought to keep my nick constant
<seronis> random:  but do you want a 48hr pass code for crunchyroll.com ?
<seronis> logged in to see if crunchy has any issues in xubuntu and noticed i have a couple saved up
<brauleinchen> FLTK 1.3, i need that its not int he repo, where do I get it?
<scarecrow_> I have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) wifi adapter that worked with 12.xx, not working under 13.04. can i get some help with it?
<scarecrow_> i in additional drivers there was a mention of it not working and recommended i install the STA driver. after reboot, still no WiFi
<TheMaster> !bcm | seen this?
<ubottu> seen this?: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<scarecrow_> yeah just found it and am going through it right now thanks
<TheMaster> scarecrow_: Worked pretty good for me, another BCM43 card.
<scarecrow_> i wonder why it worked with no trouble on 12
<Thorby> mm he quit
<Thorby> i had wifi woes too
<Thorby> bbl
<scarecrow_> i have installed the driver for my canon pixma mx310 all in one. its a networked printer attached to a windows PC. driver installed, print jobs claim to finish without error, but nothing prints / no reaction from the printer. any ideas? works from other networked windows PCs
<scarecrow_> fixed.  was sending the job to the fax instead of the printer
<nyuszika7h> hi, is it possible to order the app list on the top panel in first-started-first order, and possibly with an option to rearrange them by dragging?
<Inoki> Anybody managed to get the Friends App working on Xubuntu?
<Inoki> Or is that only suited for Gnome / Unity.
<[uzver]> Inoki: oh, so many dependences with qt4, qt5 libs
<Inoki> I followed this guide: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/install-friends-app-gwibber-rewritten.html
<Inoki> But in the end it says, that I don't have any accounts registered and the account module is something to add to Xubuntu, but is Gnome specific I believe.
<[uzver]> Inoki: gnome-online-accounts or so maybe?
<Inoki> Need to check,
<Inoki> Got that package installed.
<Inoki> But Ubuntu w/ Unity has this option where you add accounts. Can't find that in Xubuntu.
<[uzver]> Inoki: can u open gnome online accounts?
<Inoki> [uzver]: nope.
<[uzver]> Inoki: i think its a part of gnome control center
<Inoki> [uzver]: yeah...... guess so, so it's Gnome specific and would load a bunch of "extras" and that I don't want.
<Inoki> [uzver]: hm, just checked, not really that many, giving it a shot.
<Inoki> [uzver]: still accounts don't show up in gnome-control-center
<[uzver]> Inoki: might be need to run gnome-settings-daemon or so, imho it's not worth it
<Inoki> [uzver]: yeah, kinda. Pity some apps don't run that easy under other DEs.
<onr> friends app, gnome online account, etc. all sound horrible :D
<[uzver]> :-D
<Inoki> Yea, well I kind of like the concept of being able to post in multiple accounts. So I guess still Google's Chrome apps are the best. Can anyone recommend something where one can have multiple FB accounts / Pages / Twitter running and post to all at once?
<onr> while i don't have any of those accounts, they support cross-posting i guess
<[uzver]> Inoki: fb and twitter https://support.twitter.com/articles/31113-how-to-use-twitter-with-facebook
<Inoki> That I'm familiar with. I was hoping for something like Hootsuite.
<Inoki> Because I'll be posting content on behalf of many people on many accounts, so having them all in one window would help.
<onr> i would use browser plugins that lets you have multiple cookie arrays for same website
<Inoki> onr: I'm looking for something like this: http://tinyw.in/VrPC
<Inoki> onr: hence Friends. It's almost the same.
<Inoki> onr: or http://tinyw.in/2f5c
<Inoki> This is why I wanted Friends to get working, since it's a native Linux app.
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<[uzver]> Hi!
<carrera> What's the best way of monitoring CPU  and other temps?  Should I install the Gnome sensors-applet?
<[uzver]> xfce have its own panel applets
<[uzver]> just install xfce4-goodies :)
<carrera> okay, I couldn't find the temp applet under Panel->Add New Items
<carrera> oh, ok!  :)
<anonymous> hello everybody
<[uzver]> hi!
<carrera> Hi!
<lelz> how are we enjoying raring?
<tgy_xubi> Hi carrera...I suggest you to use the conky program for monitoring CPU, RAM, disk, Temps...I use XUbuntu and i'm very satisfied about it
<lelz> this whole gnu+linux stuff is new to me
<lelz> what can you tell a beginner?
<tgy_xubi> it's not so easy to configure, but it's extreme configurable
<lelz> the whole os? :D
<lelz> i put xubuntu on an old laptop and it seems got be working better than windows
<lelz> and its free
<lelz> at least for this old machine
<tgy_xubi> yes, its "very" free! :)
<[uzver]> !offtopic | lelz
<ubottu> lelz: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lelz> ive been warned.
<carrera> tgy_xubi, are u sure it's called conky?
<tgy_xubi> yes...take a look at:
<tgy_xubi> http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<carrera> never mind, fount it
<carrera> thanks anyway
<tgy_xubi> and u can install it with apt packets
<tgy_xubi> sudo apt-get install conky-all
<knome> just a note that conky is more about *displying* monitoring data, not gathering it (but various conky setups exists to do that for you)
<carrera> thanks, doing it through Synaptec
<tgy_xubi> for temperature and  fans monitoring install lm_sensors
<carrera> already installed
<tgy_xubi> and then you can install other plugins such as conkyforecast, conkyemail etc
<tgy_xubi> if you search in internet you can find a tons of docs, tricks, configurations and other for conky
<tgy_xubi> i hope my suggests can help you
<carrera> tgy_xubi, for sure sir, thank u!  :)
<tgy_xubi> ;)
<carrera> that's it's 3:09 over here in Vancouver and I'm beat.
<carrera> Goodnight everyone!  :)
<tgy_xubi> good night to u!
<kksafak> hi... how can i change the start menu?
<xubuntu006> can anyone help me - i have xubuntu last updated - 13.04 on Acer Travelmate - core i7, more then enough ram, video card - intel 3000
<xubuntu006> but video playing causing flickering always
<xubuntu006> horizontal flickers
<[uzver]> xubuntu006: its called "tearing"
<xubuntu006> maybe, english is not my native language
<xubuntu006> what to do with it?
<xubuntu006> uzver, it seems u re russiaN - by your nick?
<[uzver]> xubuntu006: yeap)
<xubuntu006> можешь подсказать что делать?
<cfhowlett> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<[uzver]> xubuntu006: try googling with "ubuntu hd 3000 video tearing"
<[uzver]> never used intel graphics
<xubuntu006> thanks for term, will try
<[uzver]> btw, it was nice surprise that with nvidia 319 driver at last no tearing in video, no mature compositor on or off
<[uzver]> thx, Linus :-D
<Araneidae> Silly question here: where's the update manager on my menus?!
<drc> 13.04?
<Araneidae> 12.10
<xubuntu626> Hi everyone. I need some help because i've a compaq presario CQ57 and i'm trying to install wifi but it doesn't work. Can someone help me ? Thanks
<Araneidae> Think I'll trigger the upgrade, but can't find the update manager!
<Araneidae> This page: http://xubuntu.org/upgrading/ points me at  Applications -> System -> Update Manager -> Settings but no Applications menu and no Update Manager under the System menu
<Araneidae> Clearly I can run `sudo update-manager` ... but why's it not on the menu?
<drc> Araneidae:  Applications  is the top level...the little icon in the upper left of the panel.
<Araneidae> Ok.  But System only has a strange handful
<Araneidae> (can't hold it open while I type) and Update Manager isn't there
<[uzver]> xubuntu626: try to ask in #ubuntu channel
<Araneidae> Has: Gigolo, IBus, Synaptic Package Manager, Task Manager
<Araneidae> Well... they won't have a clue will they?
<[uzver]> Araneidae: look in menu>settings manager> software updater
<Araneidae> Hahahahaha!
<Araneidae> What a good place for it
<Araneidae> I don't think it's such a smart location, and the web documentation needs to catch up.  Ah well, question answered
<[uzver]> np
<drc> Araneidae: They are looking <hard> for folks to help update the documentation...maybe you'd like to help?
<moppers> does anyone have experience of a bug where xfce/xubuntu takes about 1/2 minute to shutdown or logout, then randomly doesn't load icons properly next time it starts?
<[uzver]> hm... never had/
<Araneidae> drc, maybe ... not yet sure Xubuntu is my system of choice though.  Got to go and do the upgrade now ... maybe another time
<drc> Thought he'd say no.
<[uzver]> drc: what kind of documentation needs to update? language is english?
<drc> [uzver]: see http://xubuntu.org/contribute/support_documentation/  I know plea2, et.al., would love to talk to you (also you could ask on #xubuntu-devel )
<[uzver]> drc: i've poor english:-(
<drc> Then maybe http://xubuntu.org/contribute/translating/ would be more to your skills.  Ask about both, They are really flexable :)
<[uzver]> drc:thx i'll try:)
<cristiano> Boa tarde pessoal!
<cristiano> Preciso de um help!
<cristiano> No vlc tem alguma opção que em fullscreen (executando) ele oculte a barra superior do xubuntu 13.04?
<knome> !pt | cristiano
<ubottu> cristiano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<nick14> I'm so happy with the thunar update in 13.04, tabs man, tabs!
<[uzver]> enjoy:)
<kRush> I wish the column-resizing was a bit smarter
<nick14> I'm so beside myself I haven't used them, can't just waste the first use.
<seronis> first week using Thunar here..  im satisfied with the few things i've needed to do with the custom actions
<seronis> shell integration features just seem trivial compared to windows
<didrod> bonjour
<didrod> des français ? j'ai un problème de wifi
<[uzver]> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<seronis> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kRush> how is this german?
<kRush> =D
<[uzver]> oops)
<drc> It's all greek to him?
<seronis> Hmm.. took 5 minutes to figure out how to add a context menu item to grab the public url for my dropbox items
<seronis> week 1 in xfce is going well
<seronis> and i officially love  xclip
<Unit193> nyuszika7h: You figure it out yet?
<nyuszika7h> Unit193: nope, not yet
<Unit193> Ctrl+right click, sorting order
<chewyboy000> Hello?
<chewyboy000> Is anyone here?
<nyuszika7h> Unit193: thanks
<nyuszika7h> chewyboy000: yes
<chewyboy000> Is the official latest Java supported with linux (Xubuntu)?
<bekks> Yes.
<Unit193> Sure.
<seronis> whats the difference between  stop/kill/terminate   in task manager ?
<seronis> steam froze on load and just 'close' from context menu isnt killing it
<xubuntu727> question - currently have 32 bit 12.04, and would like to upgrade it to 64 bit 12.04
<xubuntu727> is this possible without blitzing out the harddrive by doing a complete install?
<moppers> xubuntu727, that is possible but it is very complex to do: you can reinstall without formatting
<moppers> that is what i would recommend
<bariumbitmap> Hi, my X server just crashed, and I had to login again.
<TheSheep> bariumbitmap: hi, sorry to hear that, how can we help you?
<bariumbitmap> Well, I'm just curious--everything works fine now, but apport didn't pop up to deliver any errors.
<bariumbitmap> The only thing I noticed is this in dmesg:
<bariumbitmap> [231236.128981] doodle[9645]: segfault at 0 ip b7611f81 sp bfdda7bc error 4 in libc-2.15.so[b7594000+1a3000]
<bariumbitmap> [231247.516945] doodle[11976]: segfault at 0 ip b7611f81 sp bfdda4fc error 4 in libc-2.15.so[b7594000+1a3000]
<TheSheep> bariumbitmap: what graphics driver do you use?
<bariumbitmap> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<bariumbitmap> I've also got the x-swat ppa installed; maybe that has something to do with it?
<bariumbitmap> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu precise main
<TheSheep> I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2010223
<bariumbitmap> Sweet, thanks!
<TheSheep> it may be unrelated though
<TheSheep> seems like that error of yours is a pretty general thing
<TheSheep> looks like in this particular case it was doodle that crashed
<bariumbitmap> Yeah, what is doodle?
<TheSheep> !info doodle
<ubottu> doodle (source: doodle): Desktop Search Engine (client). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.0-5 (raring), package size 41 kB, installed size 247 kB
<bariumbitmap> Oh, right. Could it crash the x-server?
<TheSheep> no idea, maybe
<TheSheep> but not very likely
<TheSheep> but it all interacts in weird ways nowadays
<bariumbitmap> I don't need doodle, I just tried it out for a bit, so I think I will just uninstall it and hope for the best.
<TheSheep> it more likely crashed due to some bug and didn't even have time to log the error
<TheSheep> you could try looking into /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<moppers> i have had x crashing since 13.04
<moppers> i thought it was compiz at first but i think it's x
<moppers> (i use both unity and xfce)
<moppers> as soon as xfce started doign it, i started looking at x
<onr> moppers: what does "crash" say?
<moppers> onr,  i dont have the logs ATM on this machine, will get them though
<brauleinchen> any idea on how to fix this? collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<brauleinchen> make[2]: *** [src/fgrun] Error 1
<brauleinchen> make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/fgrun.dir/all] Error 2
<brauleinchen> make: *** [all] Error 2
<xubuntu724> hola
<kksafak> hi,
<kksafak> banshee dony show me my music files
<kksafak> he say me "loading"
<kksafak> dony=don't
<kksafak> banshee dont show me my music files from my iphone
<heoyea> death
<moppers> i have a problem with xubuntu
<moppers> i can't use thunar as the viking picture frightens me :P
<moppers> how easy is it to replace this graphic? (serious question btw)
<knome> moppers, i imagine changing /usr/share/pixmaps/Thunar/Thunar-about-logo.png would do it.
<moppers> aww thanks
<seronis> there is a viking picture ?
<knome> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<seronis> knome, whats the proper place to bringing up a menu icon from a repo installed program being HUGE ?
<knome> seronis, file a bug against the application
<seronis> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kksafak> hi, where must i give the open dns adress?
<kksafak> i am in wifi editing window
<kksafak> under IPv4 tab
<kksafak> ??
<Arpad2> pls, could I get some help how to install driver for mulicolour keyboard?
<seronis> kksafak,  i dont know what to edit that for a specific computer with ubuntu installed but I add the DNS addresses directly to my wifi routers settings
<seronis> that way any computer in the house will use it without additional setup
<kksafak> i want give it on my PC
<seronis> well.. 10 seconds of clicking..  left click wifi icon -> edit -> highlight router -> click edit -> ipv4 tab
<seronis> and there is a field for adding DNS addresses
<seronis> again.. havent actually tried changing it myself.. thats just a quick search
<kksafak> ok, if i want give 2 dns adress, can i give the another after coma, example: 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220
<seronis> dont know.  "havent used it myself" after all.  just try it using spaces, semicolons or commas
<seronis> it might be smart and accept any delimiter.
<knome> comma works
<kksafak> ok, thanks
<seronis> ""   Xlib: extension "NV-GLX" missing on display  ""
<seronis> darn.. so much for not having any errors when setting up dev environment on first try
<seronis> so would this be driver related or lib related?    im fairly certain i got  freeglut and freeglut-dev both installed
<moppers> Has anyone seen a bug where xubuntu/xfxe takes a while to shut down, and then randomly on restart it comes up in low graphics mode?
<seronis> not in the past week that i've had it installed
<xubuntu510> I just purchased an inexpensive laptop with Windows 8 and I'm interested in Xubuntu, does anyone have any insights?
<seronis> i had Unity do that to me 3 weeks ago from WUBI install
<xubuntu510> I'm also interested in knowing the biggest differences in Ubuntu and Xubuntu, thank you...
<kksafak> can i use amarok on 13.04
<seronis> 510: first week using xubuntu here..  took <20 minutes from creating the LiveUSB to first login after completed install
<seronis> 510: also getting chrome beta, dropbox (with shell integration) and some basic things like a slideshow on folders and imgur uploading for screen shots was easy
<seronis> about the limit of my stress testing
<xubuntu510> Is it best to start with Xubuntu 12.04?
<seronis> never used it.  13.04 isnt giving me issues on my aspire laptop yet
<seronis> well touchpad was psychotically sensitive when typing, but i just disabled it
<seronis> i tend to disable it in windows too
<kksafak> i have installed amarok on XU 13.04
<kksafak> but if i want open it, he closed instantly
<Morph_> Can someone help me really fast? I am going to install Xubuntu on my old windows XP desktop, as well as apache. I need to practice SSH. Would anyone happen to have a link  that can walk me through that?
<Morph_> Because it didnt seem to like booting from my flashdrive, so I wonder if I got the wrong version
<onr> do linux users really use chrome instead of chromium?
<kgb> not me
<kgb> chromium ppa died, but there's other places to get it
<holstein> onr: i use chrome.. not really "instead of chromium".. its just the browser i choose to use
#xubuntu 2014-04-28
<Psil0Cybin> found the solution "Open gconf-editor, expand apps, expand nm-applet, you will see the entry of 'disable-vpn-notifications'. Modify the value to undo it."
<Bane> hey all, got a question.  Installing xubuntu on a work computer with 2 hard drives.  Best way to install (allocation of space)
<Bane> i read somewhere to try around 30GB for the OS on /
<Bane> swap as 2x the RAM
<Bane> and /home as the remainder...
<Bane> but with two drives? what are your recommendations?
<knome> Bane, i do that with the first drive, then mount the other drive to /data
<Bane> hmm ok
<Bane> you can do that after you install right?
<Bane> i just left it as ntfs from the previous install to make sure i had time to backup data
<Bane> so i'd just wipe it and mount as /data
<Bane> ?
<knome> you can do it after installation as well, yes
<Bane> cool, i'll be working on that thanks
<knome> you'll want to look at editing fstab for automount
<Bane> new to linux so i'd have to look that up
<knome> !fstab | Bane
<ubottu> Bane: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Bane> thanks
<knome> no problem, and enjoy
<Bane> since i just got it installing
<Bane> would it be easier to start over and redo it with /data ?
<Bane> heh
<Bane> nah i'll research fstab thanks
<Bane> always good to learn new things
<knome> fstab is easy enough and you'll have live examples in the file
<rourick> hi :)
<rourick> i tested all 14.04 flavor's and xubuntu my fan keep's on, any advice?
<recon_lap> rourick: you might try tlp , I've only read it in a guide so sont know if it works well
<recon_lap> rourick: link here http://scienceblogs.com/gregladen/2014/04/24/10-or-20-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<recon_lap> rourick: hmm, after reading up on tlp, it does not appear to do anything with the fan
<Archimedes> Has anyone else been experiencing issues with VPNs or know any work arounds?
<holstein> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<holstein> Archimedes: you'd need to explain details about what you need/want a work around for
<Archimedes> i installed openvpn for network manager gnome
<Archimedes> done it before in prior versions of Xubuntu
<Archimedes> but when I go to import a save config file from my vpn provider, the network manager crashes
<holstein> Archimedes: are you up to date with upgrades?
<Archimedes> yes done sudo update quite a bit today
<Archimedes> just reinstalled 14.04 to make sure it wasnt some other issue
<holstein> quite a bit today? why?
<holstein> sudo apt-get update? becuase that doesnt apply anything to the system
<Archimedes> sudo apt-get upgrade?
<holstein> Archimedes: are you up to date with upgrades? you can use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to search for, and apply updates
<Archimedes> ya im completely up to date
<holstein> Archimedes: what happens?
<holstein> it closes? have you tried connecting to another vpn? have you referred to the ubuntu documentationt?
<Archimedes> when I click import it does nothing for a few seconds, crashes and sends an internal error
<holstein> Archimedes: what error?
<Archimedes> it's quite lengthy. I had some success with gopenvpn earlier but suddenly stopped working
<holstein> Archimedes: in what way?
<holstein> have you added PPAs that can provide packages that can be breaking this?
<Archimedes> no just reinstalled the entire system an hour ago max
<Archimedes> havent added any PPAs
<holstein> i know, i would want to test with another vpn server
<Archimedes> just found this, someone else has the same issue in 14.04
<Archimedes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217944
<Archimedes> well I have been able to connect through the command line, so its just an issue with the config file or network manager or something
<holstein> Archimedes: you should test that
<holstein> Archimedes: if you can connect to the vpn, that is a nice test
<Archimedes> holstein: Yes I am going to manually put in the info through openvpn, I'll let you know how it goes, one sec
<cyborgcygnus> Has "app-install-data" always been a thing in xubuntu?
<silv3r_m00n> arent there screensavers in xubuntu
<Azelphur> silv3r_m00n: there are.
<silv3r_m00n> Azelphur: where do i configure them ? i cant see any option in settings
<Azelphur> that's a good question ;)
<silv3r_m00n> o_O
<Azelphur> silv3r_m00n: if you want fancy screensavers might be better to just install gnome-screensaver that said, xscreensaver is very dated.
<silv3r_m00n> let me check
<Unit193> xscreensaver-gl-extra xscreensaver-data-extra can contain the more fun ones.
<silv3r_m00n> so screensavers are not a part of the xfce DE, rather external programs
<Azelphur> that too, however I still can't find a way to change the screensaver short of config files :)
<Azelphur> silv3r_m00n: the same is true for every de really, just that some de's have made their own program to do it.
<Unit193> Azelphur: In the settings manager, or xscreensaver-command -prefs
<silv3r_m00n> should be integrated with the DE
<Azelphur> silv3r_m00n: ^ there's your answer
<Unit193> silv3r_m00n: Xubuntu uses light-locker in 14.04.
<Azelphur> silv3r_m00n: how is gnome-screensaver not integrated with xfce?
<Azelphur> (or for that matter, any more integrated with gnome than xfce)
<silv3r_m00n> Unit193: did light locker have a screensaver ? let me check
<Unit193> No, it's the lock screen.
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<silv3r_m00n> does light locket conflict with xscreensaver ?
<silv3r_m00n> locker*
<akis> hi all. on an old pc (without ethernet hardware support) i had installed 6.06 LTS. Now i am trying to connect this machine to internet using usb port and i plugged a TP-Link USB wireless device which can be seen as "ZyDas" device under "lsusb" command. The same device is working properly on a 12.04 system and can be seen as "ZyDAS ZD1211B 802.11g" device. Is there any chance to make this device work under "dead" 6.06? Any idea to help me?
<xubuntu141> hello
<xubuntu141> not sure how this works
<xubuntu141> i have a question
<xubuntu141> i installed xubuntu on a macbook pro with a dvi out
<xubuntu141> connected dvi out to hdmi tv
<xubuntu141> but it does not detect the tv
<xubuntu141> any suggestions on how o fix?
<akis> hi all. on an old pc (without ethernet hardware support) i had installed 6.06 LTS. Now i am trying to connect this machine to internet using usb port and i plugged a TP-Link USB wireless device which can be seen as "ZyDas" device under "lsusb" command. The same device is working properly on a 12.04 system and can be seen as "ZyDAS ZD1211B 802.11g" device. Is there any chance to make this device work under "dead" 6.06? Any idea to help me?
<akis> i installed already in /lib/firmware "zd1211" driver downloaded from internet but the systme still cannot recognize the device. any idea? i read that the driver is included in 2.6.18 kernel but 6.06 includes 2.6.15. Is there any way to update to 2.6.18?
<silv3r_m00n> is there any package, that provides additional elements for the panel ?
<baizon> silv3r_m00n: you mean goodies?
<baizon> silv3r_m00n: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/start
<keeper_19_86> My Xubuntu Desktop suddenly looks like this: http://image-upload.de/image/zwCtYN/2bcef19e82.png
<keeper_19_86> i havent changed the greybird theme ...
<keeper_19_86> but after a crash (where i tried different key-combinations) it has now a blue top bar and the arrow who used to be left is now on the right ...
<keeper_19_86> does anybody know what to do?
<ochosi> keeper_19_86: you have to change you r theme in window-manager in settings manager again to greybird
<ochosi> that's all
<keeper_19_86> i tried that: it tells me that i'am currently using greybird ... if i switch to another theme and swith back to greybird it looks again like in the screenshot
<ochosi> keeper_19_86: tried to restart xfwm4 yet? (xfwm4 --replace in the terminal)
<keeper_19_86> no not yet ...
<keeper_19_86> it says: Waiting for current window manager (Xfwm4) on screen :0.0 to exit: Done ... but i'm not getting a prompt ... does that process take a while?
<keeper_19_86> i also remember the following (dont't know i f that helps): After a Software in fullscreen froze, yesterday, i ran CTRL+ALT+F1, logged in with my acount and entered the command "startx" to have a graphical Desktop
<keeper_19_86> may that have caused this?
<ochosi> so you haven't rebooted since then?
<ochosi> meaning you have two sessions running?
<keeper_19_86> maybe ... shall i reboot?
<keeper_19_86> ochosi: okay i rebooted now, but it still looks the same. But you've mentioned something interesting before (that i might have two sessions running). if i type "who" in the terminal i get two lines ("keeper :0" and "keeper pts/0") both have the date from 2 minutes ago ...
<keeper_19_86> is that not like its supposed to be?
<keeper_19_86> i'll just give that: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first-xubuntu#TOC-Remove-the-option-save-session-from-the-logout-window a try ..
<keeper_19_86> brb
<mnemoc> hi, my xubuntu 14.04 is totally ignoring the style I choose in "Appearance" (I want Albatross)... and hint on what to delete in .config or similar to get it working?
<knome> mnemoc, how is it ignoring it?
<mnemoc> knome: not changing anything when I select something
<keeper_19_86> not successful ...
<keeper_19_86> any further ideas?
<mnemoc> I was working fine some weeks ago (14.04 too) ... but now it silently refuses to work
<mnemoc> It*
<brainwash> mnemoc: check if xfsettingsd is running in the background
<keeper_19_86> what do you guys get, when you enter "who" in your terminal? One, or two lines?
<mnemoc> brainwash: it is
<knome> keeper_19_86, the output you get is okay
<mnemoc> brainwash: should I kill it? ... is it normal to have xfce apps running with different --sm-client-id ?
<brainwash> mnemoc: run "xfsettings --debug --replace" in a terminal window
<brainwash> maybe we'll get some debug information
<brainwash> xfsettingsd
<mnemoc> xfsettingsd: Unknown option --debug.
<brainwash> ah, my bad
<brainwash> should be "XFSETTINGSD_DEBUG=1 xfsettingsd --replace --no-daemon"
<mnemoc> brainwash: changes get applied when `xfsettingsd --replace`
<mnemoc> brainwash: but they don't change dynamically when playing... until the next --replace
<keeper_19_86> and now?
<brainwash> ok, so it appears that xfsettingsd got stuck somehow
<mnemoc> XFSETTINGSD_DEBUG=1 xfsettingsd --replace --no-daemon   works fine
<brainwash> mmh
<mnemoc> fine=dynamically applying changes
<brainwash> so it might not daemonize properly
<ochosi> keeper_19_86: you can check the value set in xfconf. i.e. go to the settings manager and open the settings editor, then navigate to xfwm4
<brainwash> mnemoc: yeah, I've filed a bug report some time ago, let me find it
<brainwash> mnemoc: bug 1239014
<ubottu> bug 1239014 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "xfsettingsd unable to daemonize properly when overlay scrollbars are activated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239014
<brainwash> could be the same cause
<mnemoc> brainwash: http://sprunge.us/WdQW <--- strace of  XFSETTINGSD_DEBUG=1 xfsettingsd --replace
<keeper_19_86> ochosi: okay i have them ...
<brainwash> mnemoc: ah, so you got overlay-scrollbar installed on your system
<ochosi> keeper_19_86: does the value for the "theme" say "Greybird"?
<keeper_19_86> ochosi, nope it says "Default"
<mnemoc> brainwash: apt-get remove ?
<ochosi> keeper_19_86: well then change that value by hand to Greybird and your problem will most likely go away
<mnemoc> brainwash: any data I can collect to help getting the bug fixed?
<keeper_19_86> ochosi, aaand its gone. Wonderful :) :) :) Thank you very much!
<ochosi> keeper_19_86: no problem, yw ;)
<brainwash> mnemoc: you can apply the workaround instead of removing overlay-scrollbars -> bug 1239018
<ubottu> bug 1239018 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Disable overlay scrollbars by default in Xubuntu 13.10" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239018
<keeper_19_86> ochosi, do you have any idea, why or how this changed in the first place?
<brainwash> mnemoc: feel free to debug it
<ochosi> keeper_19_86: not really sure tbh. you could check though whether you can successfully change the style in window manager settings again now
<mnemoc> brainwash: workaround in .xinitrc solved the problem. thanks!
<brainwash> mnemoc: I assume that rewritting the daemonize routine for xfce4-settings should help (port to gdbus)
<brainwash> mnemoc: great :)
<keeper_19_86> ochosi, i can ... but the headline always seems to remain gray (in different shades) ... and also: i now have this upper arrow, next to minimize (that wasnt there, before ...)
<ochosi> keeper_19_86: the arrow you can change in the style tab of window manager settings. you can drag and drop which items you want in your window borders
<ochosi> keeper_19_86: i guess with crashing your session you simply corrupted the settings for the window manager. so now that they work again, your problem should be fine
<keeper_19_86> ochosi, last question (i promise :) ): is there an easy way to restore all the xconf settings to the default values from a new installation?
<ochosi> keeper_19_86: create a new user
<ochosi> or log out of your running session, switch to another VT (with ctrl+alt+f2 or whatever number), then move your .config folder in home to another place/name, e.g. "mv .config .config_old" and log in again
<ochosi> but then you'll have to cherrypick those settings that you wanna keep again from the _old folder
<keeper_19_86> ochosi, thats what i wanted to hear :) (i don't have any own settings yet - so the defaults are fine for me) thanks again!
<ochosi> no problem
<akis> on an old machine i am running 6.06 LTS (kernel 2.15). I am wondering if it is possible to upgrade the kernel so the system can recognize my Tp Link wireless device (zd1211). Any idea?
<knome> akis, uhm, first of all 6.06 has been EOL for ages
<akis> knome: i know that 6.06 is discontinued for ages but the machine cannot run any newer version because it has a low specification (400mz processor, 256 ram, 5,5 gb hd only). any idea to upgrade the kernel at 2.18?
<knome> akis, no, and since the version is EOL you are "on your own"
<akis> knome: ok. i will google for that.
<amigamagic> my system is very slow. I closed all the programs and the ram keep to be occupied above the 80%. Whenever I open a program, the hd begins to swap very much.
<amigamagic> if I reboot it will be ok.
<amigamagic> how can I check what are the programs that occupies so much ram? I cannot find them in the xfce4-taskmanager
<amigamagic> I'm trying to kill the processes, but the occupied ram is always above the 80%
<amigamagic> I know I can reboot but I would like to understand what is the problem...
<amigamagic> this is the 'free' output with only a firefox, a terminal and a task-manager open:
<amigamagic> Mem:       1010536     945500      65036       4424        620      43308
<amigamagic> if I close and open firefox, the hd always begins to swap
<matariles> Hello, how can I know if the wireless card is broken? It is not recognized even in a usb boot... but it was working until yesterday, suddenly after a update and reboot recognized but non working, and after another reboot not present. Thanks in advance!! Wireless info: http://pastebin.com/nTxNgZQJ
<amigamagic> matariles, if it worked in a live distro, you could try to make a boot cd or a bootable pendrive live distro, and try that
<gry> that wifi question is exemplary (but out of my depth)
<amigamagic> I don't think there are other ways to know if a wireless card is broken, apart trying to reinstall a driver (if it was windows) or installing the entire os / booting from a live distro (with a distro you know it absolutely worked before)
<amigamagic> matariles, do you have dhcp on?
<matariles> amigamagic: how can I know if dhcp is on? Yesterday I tryed my current xubuntu from a bootable usb, it does't worked. Also reset the BIOS to the defaults. Thanks!
<xubuntu192> bonjour a tous
<matariles> Sorry for my english...
<rigo__> hi. i installed xubuntu on an e350m1 and the videos are quite laggy. i have another e350 cpu based board running server ubuntu + xbmc (same mesa drivers installed and it plays 1080p + dts hd without problem)
<rigo__> should i remove all drivers (if so then how?) and reinstall them? (if so then how?)
<matariles> Amigamagic: ok, i have found it: IPv4 parameter is "Automatic (DHCP)" Is it ok?
<matariles> Wireless card not detected is a Ralink RT2561/RT61 revB 802 11g
<sernylan> How do I restart the panel without logging out?
<xubuntu136> Hi, Do am I the only one ? When I'm trying to close my computer, sometimes it works, sometimes not. I'm on Xubuntu 14.04.
<Lanzo> Salut !
<Lanzo> Hi !
<amigamagic> how much is the time a user usually enters into a channel, asks for something, and then exits because no one answers?
<baizon> amigamagic: ~1min
<amigamagic> wow, all this patience... :D
<baizon> :)
<amigamagic> how much ram does xubuntu use after boot ?
<amigamagic> to me about 420MB...
<brainwash> amigamagic: that's quite a lot
<rigo__> amigamagic: well im here since 13:39 and waiting for an answer.. so 1 minute is realistic. cause if you dont get answer in 1 min you will never.
<amigamagic> brainwash, it's a xubuntu 14.04 inside a virtual machine
<amigamagic> rigo__, what was your question?
<rigo__> if what to do if i have 2 boards with same cpu/gpu (e350) i run ubuntu server 14.04 + xbmc on the first and xubuntu 14.04 on the 2nd. same mesa drivers installed and i can play 1080p + dtshd on the xbmc, but even the 240p youtube is laggy on the xubuntu.
<amigamagic> rigo__, could be many things
<amigamagic> it works hardware acceleration on those boards?
<rigo__> i had the idea to install the server same way and instead of apt-get install xbmc xbmc-bin do apt-get install xfce but i would lost several functions in this case
<rigo__> xbmc is asus e35m1-m pro, xubuntu is asrock e350m1. hw acceleration must work yes. i guess
<amigamagic> try to do a glxgears from command line
<amigamagic> and check how many fps do you have
<rigo__> 375 frames in 5.0 seconds = 74.930 FPS
<amigamagic> try this: "vblank_mode=0 glxgears"
<rigo__> 375 frames in 5.0 seconds = 74.959 FPS
<amigamagic> it's very low
<rigo__> same result
<amigamagic> on my virtual machine with 3D hw acceleration OFF, I get ~200fps
<amigamagic> with hw acceleration on ~1000fps
<rigo__> maybe i should reinstall the driver? or how to enable the hw acceleration?
<rigo__> how to check if its enabled or not?
<amigamagic> I think there is not a clear answer on this question... I asked that many times...
<amigamagic> glxgears is the most useful thing I found until now for this matter
<amigamagic> anyway, 74fps is VERY LOW, so I think you don't have 3D acceleration enabled
<rigo__> it has nothing to do with bios right? i mean its not disable-able :D in the bios right?
<amigamagic> no, it's a gpu driver problem
<amigamagic> if the driver is good, it should be enabled as default
<rigo__> libva info: Trying to open /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/fglrx_drv_video.so
<rigo__> i have no such..
<amigamagic> rigo, try this: "sudo update-pciids #optional command, requires internet
<amigamagic> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<rigo__> reboot after update-pciids?
<amigamagic> no
<amigamagic> what's the output of the lspci -nn | grep VGA ?
<rigo__> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310] [1002:9802]
<amigamagic> it should be supported by the open source driver for ATI gpu
<amigamagic> but I think you installed the proprietary driver, right?
<amigamagic> fglrx
<rigo__> it sais it is already the latest version. i GUESS i installed the mesa drivers AND the fglrx too. is this a problem?
<amigamagic> yes
<amigamagic> maybe those drivers don't work well for your configuration
<rigo__> i installed fglrx after installed mesa. i try to remove all the mesa. so u say xubuntu should work just fine on an e350 right?
<amigamagic> you can try the following to remove the fglrx and install the opensource one:
<amigamagic> sudo apt-get remove fglrx*
<amigamagic> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<rigo__> i need to reboot. (xserver-xorg-video-ati is already installed)
<rigo__> brb.
<rigo__> well. removing fglrx* helped. NO clue why. can you please explain?
<amigamagic> no more lags?
<rigo__> no. 1080p is not 100% or maybe i need to wait a bit to cache or dunno. but the glxgears gives 700+ fps
<amigamagic> that's good
<amigamagic> basically you are using now the opensource drivers for ati cards, instead of the proprietary one
<amigamagic> maybe the fglrx driver didn't enabled 3d acceleration for your system, because it didn't detected your gpu
<rigo__> is fglrx still broken? (it cant vsync or play 1080p or some hd sound dunno with xbmc)
<amigamagic> the opensource driver usually is a little slower but stabler
<amigamagic> but it depends from your gpu. Some will do better with fglrx, some others without it.
<rigo__> its not a problem at all. this is a small home pc for my mother. she facebooks and youtubes all around.. maybe some webcam sex :D no no.. so webcam chat. :D
<knome> TMI
<knome> rigo__, this is a family-friendly channel
<rigo__> knome: and the word "sex" is not obscene at all. i hope. if so i give back my colleague degree.
<rigo__> so amigamagic thanks for your help i would never tried to remove the fglrx. take care
<amigamagic> rigo__, no problem :)
<rigo__> bye :)
<amigamagic> knome, it's normal ~420MB of used ram after boot for xubuntu 14.04?
<amigamagic> I'm killing all the processes like xfdesktop, xfce4-panel, etc., so now I have only a void desktop wallpaper with a terminal on it.
<amigamagic> and the free command tells me that are used ~320MB
<amigamagic> I'm keeping to kill processes... Let's see how far I can go...
<amigamagic> I continued to terminate them until a limit of ~240MB of used ram.
<amigamagic> After that, killing another process would kill the x session too.
<amigamagic> I have to say, it's not so light as I thought this XFCE DE... At least in its xubuntu version (14.04). I tried the debian 7 stable with xfce 4.8 and after boot it uses ~200MB with all the usual plugins in the panel and the whisker menu too.
<amigamagic> But it's strange... And it's strange I cannot understand in the task manager what's the process that keeps all this ram itself
<amigamagic> maybe it's the kernel 3.13 that reserves more ram for itself? In debian 7 the kernel is the old 3.2
<amigamagic> anyway I don't think it's the xfce 4.10/11 that takes the ram. I tried to disable the compositor too, but it doesn't change anything.
<amigamagic> I should try to reinstall a clean xubuntu 14.04 and check if the ram usage is the same as it is now. Maybe some software/service installed after the first clean install is eating my ram.
<koegs> you should fire up top/htop/free to see what really eats the ram
<amigamagic> the strange thing is that when my used ram will go up to 800MB, I can't see  what is the process that eat it
<amigamagic> I tried with taskmanager and top
<amigamagic> I tried to kill all the bigger processes, but nothing... Always ~800MB occupied. Now, after a reboot, I have ~420MB occupied.
<koegs> http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Artemis3> hope you are substracting the buffers frin tge free command, if confused use lxtask
<brainwash> ~350MB here
<amigamagic> I read the second 'used' row from 'free' command
<amigamagic> it should be (used - buffer - cache)
<amigamagic> brainwash, that is after a boot, or after normal usage?
<brainwash> it's a test system with over 7500 packages installed, so some useless stuff is loaded additionally
<brainwash> fresh boot after login
<amigamagic> it's possible that gedit use a lot of my ram? I installed gedit, but I have not open it yet.
<amigamagic> but I noticed it installed a lot of gnome deps
<brainwash> how should we know? :)
<amigamagic> oh sorry, I thought you had a crystal ball... :D
<elfy> I have one - special use only
<elfy> I've used gedit - didn't notice a massive increase in ram usage with it
<amigamagic> so, the only thing I can do it is to reinstall xubuntu
<amigamagic> and see the ram usage after the first boot
<koegs> did you check what really uses the memory?
<koegs> htop -> F6 -> Sort by MEM%
<amigamagic> koegs, as I said before, I continued to kill processes sorted by memory usage
<amigamagic> is htop more accurate than top?
<koegs> you can sort processes by mem-usage
<amigamagic> I can do that with top too
<amigamagic> with the keys ">" and "<"
<koegs> and then kill them, then check second row, second column of free
<koegs> and read my link :)
<amigamagic> koegs, if you refer to that linuxatemyhamster link, I'm not so ignorant on the matter :D
<koegs> well, maybe you can nopaste "free -m" and we will see :)
<koegs> and by the way, "installing an app" will not use more ram if you do not use them
<amigamagic> but maybe if it install some service that auto-start in background...
<amigamagic> I'm trying with htop
<koegs> thats something different...
<amigamagic> ok, rebooted again, now the free gives to me this:
<amigamagic> Mem:       1010536     900488     110048       2636      47144     413444
<amigamagic> -/+ buffers/cache:     439900     570636
<amigamagic> as you say: 439900 is the memory used from the system and applications (-buffers and cache)
<Artemis3> there is also a bunch of extra stuff running in a typical ubuntu install, ie. unneded (and annoyting) things such as apport
<amigamagic> *say = see
<amigamagic> I want to try something else: now I will create a new user and login with it.
<Artemis3> and remember 64bits use more ram
<amigamagic> Artemis3, I know. But on the debian 7 virtual machine I have ~200MB of used ram, and it's a 64bit one.
<amigamagic> kernel much older (3.2 vs 3.13)
<Artemis3> same using 32bit takes about 70m of ram (xfce)
<Artemis3> in xubuntu it woule be around 150m
<Artemis3> (32bit)
<amigamagic> it's reasonable
<Artemis3> i doubt the kernel matters, but you can try the last one from backports (3.11?) to see the difference
<amigamagic> mmh.. I could try that...
<Artemis3> also wheezy uses an older xfce
<amigamagic> 4.8, I know
<amigamagic> but I don't think it should make such a difference
<Artemis3> you can compare against xubuntu 12.04 instead...
<brainwash> and it does not load gtk3 libs by default I guess
<amigamagic> mmmh... with a new created user, after login the used memory was about 370MB
<amigamagic> but after a change in the display resolution (vmware tools installed detects window resizing on the host system) the memory used bumped to 420MB
<Artemis3> youd better have like 4g of ram to use 64bits
<binali> Hello people! Please help me! How can I share files from xubuntu to windows?
<amigamagic> Artemis3, it's a testing virtual machine, so I didn't reserve much ram to it, but I suppose I should give it at least 1.5GB for comfortable use
<Artemis3> binali, lan? i would use filezilla (add ssh to xubuntu) ^^
<soreau> I have one installation of 13.10 and another of 12.04 LTS. The 13.10 install notified about 14.04 but the 12.04 refuses to realize a new LTS version is available. I had it set to notify me of only LTS updates. Now that I set it to notify about any new version, it is saying 12.10 is available. I thought LTS->LTS upgrades were possible, is this not correct?
<Artemis3> amigamagic, 64bit is a memory hog :3
<binali> Yes, Lan or Wlan
<Artemis3> binali, ie if you install package ssh to xubuntu, you can from windows use filezilla to connect sftp to it :)
<soreau> even though I set it back to only notify about new LTS versions, update-manager is still saying 12.10 is available
<soreau> How can I upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04?
<binali> Artemis3, thank you man=)))
<ElderDryas> binali: You can start here http://askubuntu.com/questions/321418/how-do-i-share-folders-in-xubuntu and here http://askubuntu.com/questions/320241/how-do-i-set-network-sharing-in-xubutu-13-04-with-samba-installed
<koegs> updating to 14.04 LTS will be activated as soon as 14.04.1 is released
<amigamagic> Artemis3, yes, and I think buggy vmware vga drivers wasted much memory when I resized the vmware window in the host system
<amigamagic> so that's could be the problem
<soreau> koegs: Any idea when that might be?
<amigamagic> and it's memory that I cannot see in top, htop or other software, so it has to be memory reserverd by the kernel
<koegs> soreau: not right now, but you can force the upgrade with "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<soreau> koegs: 6 months? 3 weeks? tomorrow? (ballpark?)
<koegs> amigamagic: just to be sure you can use htop as root
<bazhang> soreau, july
<koegs> soreau: 24th of July 2014 :)
<Artemis3> 13.10 to 14.04 is already active, but 12.04 to 14.04 is not... perhaps lacks more testing (mine failed anyway due to some missing file)
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<soreau> that's strange, might as well call it 14.07
<elfy> soreau: no - it's called 14.04.1 :)
<soreau> elfy: 14.01+3
<Artemis3> the point releases are like updates for LTS instead of new release
<koegs> or 14.04 Service Pack 1 :>
<soreau> well that's counterintuitive, thanks for the info though
<Artemis3> koegs, i would call it: update pack ;)
<knome> i would call it a point release with stable release updates
<koegs> that is why it is called 14.04.1 instead of 14.07
<Artemis3> and .2 would make it terribly confusing
<Pici> Also, 14.04 will continue getting point releases after 14.10 is released
<elfy> and 15.04, 15.10 all the way to 19.04 :)
<ElderDryas> Which brings up another point...LTS releases usually have 1,2,3,4 updates, but LTS's also have another year (xubuntu) or three (ubuntu) in which they receive (security?) updates. Im's assuming that during this period they don't bump the version number (5,6, etc)?
<Pici> Remember that the version number is the YEAR.MONTH of release, it doesn't really make sense to bump the version numbers instead of making them point releases.
<someguy12345> Hey guys, was just sitting here and the top panel crashed
<someguy12345> not sure how to get it back or what the issue is
<ElderDryas> someguy12345: start here (to fix, as to why...no idea)
<ElderDryas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<ElderDryas> and here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<ElderDryas> the last lik was the one I meant to post first..sorry
<Guest47266> Question:  I am in the process of moving through the steps of the xubuntu installer.  I have reached the questions about encryption.  I am set on having full disc encryption, rather than simply the encryption of my home directory.  On the xUbuntu 14.04 LTS installer, would the obvious options result in full disc encryption?  I'm seeing a blurb about files outside of xUbuntu not being encrypted... which makes me
<Guest47266> wonder.
<Guest47266> Is xUbuntu one of the distros that requires use of the "alternate install" disc to enable FDE?
<likemindead> Running Xubuntu 14.04 & it's incredible. Only minor thing I've noticed is the spellcheck isn't running in Firefox. The box is ticked in the preferences. Any ideas?
<brainwash> did you install any dictionary packages?
<likemindead> Nevermind. Found it. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/united-states-english-spellche/
<Jay_>  at the part where i have selected whats the feature called when he moves the thing about http://youtu.be/HQWLTJ-UnHM?t=1m41s
<knome> Jay_, this is not the kubuntu channel, why would we know?
<Jay_> ok crap
<Jay_> i put it x instead of k got confused
<Jay_> leaving....
<soreau> I've upgraded to xubuntu 14.04 but for whatever reason, network-manager service doesn't start automatically on boot. During the boot splash, there are messages about waiting for network connection and booting without full network configuration. After the desktop environment loads, I have to start network-manager service manually and subsequently restart nm-applet. Any idea what might be going on? I was under the impression that ubuntu started install
<soreau> ed services automatically on boot
<GTB3NW> Okay so I upgraded to 14.04 and it's kind of messed up my system :S
<GTB3NW> First couple of boots were fine, now it takes upwards of 5 minutes (Opposed to 20 seconds prior)
<GTB3NW> graphics go cray cray when booting, xfwm doesn't load
<GTB3NW> have to manually restart xfwm
<GTB3NW> notification icons are not appearing in the notification tray, the only one which seems to work is the audio manager (which icon is messed up) and hexchat...
<GTB3NW> everything else is not appearing at all
<Hedgework> what changed between the boots that were fine and now?  Update anything? Change config?
<GTB3NW> nothing has changed, literally upgraded, restarted as requested and that was fine, after that... not fine
<GTB3NW> I'm happy to check my syslog... I just have no idea what to look for
<Hedgework> soreau and GTB3NW: you might both take a look at /var/log/dmesg... soreau to see if network-manager is trying to start and failing, GTB3NW in a search for interesting errors in general
<GTB3NW> okay, I noticed others have the issue with the icons on the forums too
<GTB3NW> could be a widespread thing?
<GTB3NW> only just posted within the past couple of days too..
<GTB3NW> Hedgework, got dmesg open, anything I can ctrl+f to get started?
<Hedgework> GTB3NW: check for any warnings or errors...if nothing pops out at you pastebin it...I'll look if I have time later (@work now)
<GTB3NW> Hedgework, the only thing which stands out is "realtek: No valid SSID, checking pincfg 0x4005e601 for NID 0x1d"
<GTB3NW> but my network was definately connected straight away, all the apps were signed on
<Hedgework> that should only be a wifi problem (if a problem at all) not video, etc.
<Hedgework> okay, so you are on xubuntu, I assume you are set to boot to a graphical interface (probably teh default lightdm) right away?  if that's the case check your Xorg logs
<GTB3NW> odd.. hda-intel shouldn't be appearing if I'm using ATI & AMD hardware?
<GTB3NW> default settings, if lightdm is default then yes. However I'm set to auto-login
<GTB3NW> I've noticed if I logout the system looks fine, it has the bar at the top
<GTB3NW> logging in afterwards takes ages
<Hedgework> That sounds like an xorg configuration issue of some sort, but I haven't the cycles to track it down at the moment
<GTB3NW> just moved to the proprietry drivers, gonna give it a restart see if it helps
<GTB3NW> bizarre... the driver updates have made it worse off lmao
<GTB3NW> it loads dramatically quicker, but it's as if only half the wm is loaded.. the "- + X" on windows is there and has window stylings.. but the docks are missing
<GTB3NW> "xfwm4 --replace" does not fix the issue like it did before..
<GridCube> GTB3NW, do xrandr -s SCREENxRESOLUTION
<GTB3NW> GridCube, no output..
<GridCube> no... how can you see the screen borders if you have no output?
<GTB3NW> I mean from console, there was no output from that command
<GTB3NW> not graphical sorry ;)
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> right, in this context xrandr will tell you no output if there is no screen to apply the setting
<GridCube> so reseting the screen did not bring the panel back?
<GTB3NW> would I do the xfwm --replace again?
<GridCube> mmm i would try xfce4-panel
<GTB3NW> ohh running that command from terminal and not app launcher gives me an error..
<GTB3NW> Error opening /dev/dri/card0
<GTB3NW> graphics card issue? :S
<GridCube> mabbe
<GTB3NW> xfce4-panel: There is already a running instance
<GridCube> try using arandr to see how your screens are loaded
<GridCube> you have to install arandr tho
<GTB3NW> okay
<GTB3NW> how should I use it?
<GTB3NW> it's on DFP1 & 5
<GridCube> GTB3NW, you can drag screens, and see what their particular settings are and where are each screen in relation to the other
<GridCube> you can also see the available resolutions and see if changing them changes anything
<GTB3NW> is it supposed to update something on my screen? nothing changes no matter what I do
<GTB3NW> even deactivating screens
<GridCube> nothing will happen if you dont click the apply button
<GTB3NW> ohhh goddd
<GTB3NW> haha
<GTB3NW> quick what's the keybind to apply?
<GTB3NW> I can't reach the button?
<GTB3NW> -.-
<GTB3NW> enter it seems
<GridCube> enter was because the icon was preselected
<GTB3NW> I need to have some food, will you be here to help still in around 10 minutes?
<GridCube> GTB3NW, you can also check if this error is permanent by going to the login stage and chosing a guest account if things work properly there just remove the .config/xfce4 folders of your ~/
<GTB3NW> will give it a go
<GTB3NW> how can I logout from CLI?
<GTB3NW> brb
<sibecker> Has anyone else had issues with libreoffice after updating to 14.04?
<GridCube> !anyone | sibecker
<GridCube> !ask | sibecker
<ubottu> sibecker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sibecker> Libreoffice fails to start on my machine after updating to Xubuntu 14.04.  I've googled, but couldn't find anything.  Any help appreciated!
<GridCube> sibecker, try launching it from a terminal, see if any interesting error message pops up
<sibecker> No, just returns, with error code 0
<sibecker> strace at http://paste.ubuntu.com/7354498/
<drc> I'm having a problem with 14.04, the Network Manager (I assume) and the hardware wifi switch on my Dell 1420 laptop.  On a boot, when the switch is OFF, 14.04 show about 75% of CPU being used (network manager).  The second I turn the hardware switch ON, the CPU usage drops to a more normal level.  If the switch is on when booting, CPU usage is normal, and turning if off has no effect on the CPU usage. This is new behavior with Xubuntu 14.04 (and no other dist
<drc> o).  Anyone have any hints?
<GTB3NW> damn gridcube is gone, ahh well
<GTB3NW> if anyone else has the issue and is checking irc logs.. guest session loads totally fine, so it's a config error
<elfy> GTB3NW: did you completely delete the original .cache?
<soreau> Hedgework: Thanks, I found gpu reset stuff in dmesg (woops) but network-manager not starting on boot was due to wrong stuff in /etc/network/interfaces
<GTB3NW> elfy, I've not touched .cache
<elfy> GTB3NW: ok - so you still have the issue logged in properly?
<David-A> sibecker: (just a longshot, if its a dotfile) have you tried logging in as another user that have never used libre, if he/she can use it?
<GTB3NW> elfy, I'm logged in under my account now and the issue persists
<elfy> GTB3NW: not .cache - sorry .config
<GTB3NW> not touched it
<GTB3NW> I can delete the xfce4 folder and logout and in?
<sibecker> David-A: I'll give it a go
<elfy> ok - so do as gridcube suggests - but I'd not delete it - I would rename it and move it
<GTB3NW> sure thing
<elfy> then when you log back in it should create what it needs - then move things back until it breaks :)
<GTB3NW> kk :P
<elfy> because that folder will have your settings for apps as well
<GTB3NW> cheers, logging out, will leave channel so it doesn't have awaynick spam
<GTB3NW> will report back once done
<elfy> GTB3NW: hang on
<GTB3NW> im here :)
<GTB3NW> & understood
<elfy> oh you said it -anyway - yea just lose the xfce4 folder
<GTB3NW> kk, brb
<soreau> looks like the problems might have been related, all fixed now, boots way fast now
<GTB3NW> elfy, resolved ;)
<elfy> ok - now go to the moved xfce4 folder and try moving them back one by one :)
<GTB3NW> I think most programs I use have their own settings folders
<elfy> yep
<GTB3NW> Nothing obvious is broken, so I think I'll keep it as is
<elfy> good call :)
<GTB3NW> elfy, has the plugin which shows notifications changed?
<GTB3NW> bluetooth is now showing (:/) and hexchat has its own section in the tray
<GTB3NW> like.... it's not a notication? -.-
<GTB3NW> notification*
<elfy> yea
<elfy> same here
<GTB3NW> it's classed as a window for some reason.. explains why it showed when others didn't
<elfy> except bluetooth
<elfy> not got that
<GTB3NW> funny thing is.. don't even have bluetooth -.-
<GTB3NW> easy fix
<elfy> yep
<GTB3NW> again for anyone trawling irc logs, right click -> plugins -> untick bluetooth plugin
<sibecker> David-A: Yes another user can run libreoffice.
<GTB3NW> elfy, appreciate the help, thanks
<elfy> GTB3NW:
<elfy> welcome :)
<GTB3NW> any idea how to center a panel?
<xubuntu555> hi guys, i am just installing xubuntu 14.04, and i have been using it in version 13.10, i see that there is a new "menu start", what i have to do to have xubu 14.04 buth this menu from 13.10?
<elfy> sibecker: then rename your libreoffice file and see if it starts for you
<sibecker> elfy: my libreoffice file?
<GTB3NW> xubuntu555, have you upgraded to 14.04?
<drc> xubuntu555:  Add New Items>Applications Menu, if I read your question correctly.
<elfy> GTB3NW: you probably need to fiddle with the separators - and not expand them - then it will shrink - as far as centering - no idea how to do it exactly - but once it has shrunk you can unlock and then move it
<drc> You want the old menu, not whisker?
<xubuntu555> nno, i am not upgrading, i am doing fresh install after format
<sibecker> elfy: Not to woory, it's working for me again.  Not sure what did it, as I tried rebooting before
<elfy> sibecker: your libreoffice config file /home/user/.config/libreoffice/
<elfy> aah ok :)
<GTB3NW> xubuntu555, if you want the new "whisker" menu then it will be on by default
<GTB3NW> if for some reason it's not, you just need to add it to the panel, it's a new item
<xubuntu555> drc : yes this is exacly what i wanted! thanks!
<GTB3NW> elfy, will have a quick search, if not I'll probably go third party with it
<xubuntu555> thanks a lot!
<drc> xubuntu555: np
<elfy> GTB3NW: the panel?
<GTB3NW> elfy, yeah for a dock
<GTB3NW> drc, he went? -.-
<elfy> GTB3NW: http://imagebin.org/307991
<drc> GTB3NW: I thinks so, he found want he wanted and went for tea :)
<GTB3NW> drc, ohh missed your first comment
<GTB3NW> only saw the second :P
<GTB3NW> elfy, yes I'm trying to center it
<elfy> GTB3NW: panel preference - unlock - move it - lock it :)
<GTB3NW> I'm a little OCD, would like it mathmatically centered.. not by eye ;)
<elfy> oh - well for that I will be absolutely no help at all as I have mine exactly up against a corner normally :)
<GTB3NW> haha
<GTB3NW> no worries
<elfy> :)
<GTB3NW> I think I'd like to try a third party dock
<elfy> GTB3NW: you can do that - but as far as I know - you can't get rid of the last panel easily
 * drc wonders how they centered the old Panel1 (the bottom one)?  by eye?
<elfy> drc: good point - though I can't answer it :)
<GTB3NW> hmm?
<elfy> I would think that ochosi would know that
<ochosi> from what i remember we used a 100% wide panel
<drc> Yeah, if it has to do with prettiness, ochosi  would know :)
<ochosi> and then two separators in each corner, set to expand
<ochosi> drc: don't make me blush ;)
<GTB3NW> sweet
<GTB3NW> ty
<ochosi> np
<GTB3NW> however, does that not still cause a fill?
<GTB3NW> of colour that is?
<ochosi> depending on your panel bg color
<ochosi> you can make the panel semi-transparent or even fully transparent
<ochosi> it has the downside of having a full-width panel
<ochosi> but the upside of being easily able to bring it up
<GTB3NW> I made mine semi transparent.. but it only displayed the icon bits with background...
<ochosi> even where there are no launchers
<elfy> drc: and a ping worked too :)
<drc> Yeah, "He's here, he's there, he's everywhere...ochosi-man"
<GTB3NW> hmm very weird...
<GTB3NW> when I reduce the percentage of the panel it reduces from the right
<GTB3NW> until a certain percentage.. when it randomly starts reducing from the left as well
<GTB3NW> but at a lesser rate..
<GTB3NW> at 60% it seems
<drc> now, if he only had an answer to my wifi hardware-switch / cpu problem :(
<GTB3NW> what's up drc?
<drc> GTB3NW: You want to scroll up or have me re-post it?
<GTB3NW> yeah I have no idea... (I scrolled)
<ochosi> GTB3NW: you can also drag the panel to the center, it should "lock" there when you reach the absolute center
<drc> It's probably an ubuntu problem, as it happens in x/k/ubuntu (live and installed)
<ochosi> or have you tried that already
<GTB3NW> ochosi, my first instinct, if there's a lock.. it aint obvious
<elfy> ochosi: so it does
<elfy> GTB3NW: move it slowly - there is a stop
<GTB3NW> elfy, decided plank looks nicer :P
<elfy> :)
<GTB3NW> now if I can work out how to use it..
<ochosi> plank is also nicer if you want to track your open windows/apps
<ochosi> that's something the xfce panel can't do (yet)
<GTB3NW> now if I can figure out the configuration... :P
<DomiX> hi, how do I enable switch user on xubuntu 14.04 (upgraded from 13.10) ?
<ochosi> DomiX: locking your session = switching users
<ochosi> switch user is just a different term, will do the same though
<ochosi> (i.e. will lock your session and redirect you to the greeter screen)
<DomiX> ok, you disconnect is same as switching user ?
<DomiX> you mean*
<ochosi> disconnect?
<ochosi> i mean lock
<DomiX> ok i see
<ochosi> not sure what you mean with disconnect
<DomiX> applications (download with firefox) will still continue ?
<ochosi> yup, should
<delt> what's plank?
<ochosi> delt: a so-called "dock", i.e. a panel that shows your running applications and launchers at the same time
<ochosi> think OSX
<DomiX> ochosi, ok. In 13.10 I recall to have a menu with "change user" and it disappeared on 14.10
<ochosi> yes
<ochosi> because we're using a new locker now
<ochosi> which uses the greeter as lockscreen
<ochosi> so locking and switching users became the same thing
<delt> ochosi: ah i see.. i can't find it in the repo though
<DomiX> ochosi, ok I understand thx
<ochosi> DomiX: np
<ochosi> delt: yeah, it's only in some PPAs
<delt> too new?
<delt> or not widely enough used?
<ochosi> mostly used in elementary OS
<ochosi> many of their software never made it to the regular repos
<ochosi> not sure why
<delt> does it have that "magnifier glass" effect like the panel in osx?
<delt> that effect is cool =)
<DomiX> ochosi, it works
<mpx> If I want to get a list of ppa's I've added where do I have to look for?
<SparkImvu> Hi all, i got problems with my applets indicator and notification . they both show my bluetooth and kayboard setting but i lost the network indicator
<SparkImvu> keyboard*
<SparkImvu> Seams like the issue is there even on the guest session :s
<amigamagic> ok guys, I tried to install a new virtual machine with xubuntu 14.04
<amigamagic> (64bit version)
<amigamagic> at the first boot after the install I had ~350MB used
<amigamagic> after I installed the vmware tools it bumped to ~380MB
<amigamagic> after a resolution change, the memory used was ~410MB
<Pici> okay?
<amigamagic> so my conclusion are: xubuntu 14.04 64bit it's not incredible light (it's not much different from a gnome classic or fallback session, in terms of memory used), but the vmware tools eat much ram
<Artemis3> try mate and see for yourself, and yet, xfce loads faster imo
<amigamagic> It would be interesting to make a comparison with xubuntu 12.04
<amigamagic> mate is gnome-based?
<Artemis3> gnome2 fork
<Pici> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<amigamagic> Pici, don't start you too...
<someguy12345> Been looking but cant find a way to have a seperate wallpaper in a second workspace, any info?
<amigamagic> someguy12345, I think that is a feature of the experimental XFCE 4.12
<amigamagic> if you want you can download it and experimenting yourself
<amigamagic> Artemis3, however when I talked about lightness, I was talking of ram used by the desktop environment and the basic services (like update manager, volume control plugin, etc.), not the "speed" or responsiveness of the UI
<amigamagic> of course XFCE is very fast
<Artemis3> except update-manager does not belong to xfce
<amigamagic> yes, but I'm talking about xubuntu that ships with an update manager borrowed from ubuntu
<amigamagic> and with many other plugins from ubuntu, Unity and gnome
<amigamagic> The 'raw' xfce environment is very raw... It doesn't have even a tool to manage users/groups.
<Artemis3> and it takes less memory
<amigamagic> of course... If you install XFCE in debian, it will be super-light
<Artemis3> which is what you see in Debian
<amigamagic> but in debian I installed many things from gnome, to make it on par with an xubuntu distro
<Artemis3> or ubuntu-minimal + xfce (not xubuntu-desktop)
<amigamagic> I don't know ubuntu-minimal... It's like a debian installation?
<Artemis3> yes
<Artemis3> netinstall actually
<amigamagic> nice
<amigamagic> and you can choose the default desktop environment?
<Unit193> Yes.
<Artemis3> remember to pass priority=low so it asks everything (like expert mode)
<Artemis3> 20m iso download
<amigamagic> nice, I should try that... Debian netinstall is ~220MB
<Artemis3> debian is also 20m you are downloading the wrong iso :P
<amigamagic> debian-7.4.0-amd64-netinst.iso
<amigamagic> 227.328KB
<Artemis3> see where it says network boot?
<Artemis3> pick architecture and it takes you to some ftp
<Artemis3> get inside netboot and download mini.iso thats the oen
<Artemis3> equivalent to ubuntu-minimal
<amigamagic> ah, then it's the version that install ALL from the network :)
<Artemis3> yes
<Artemis3> set up a machine in your lan with apt-cacher-ng and see the magic unfold (use it as "proxy")
<Artemis3> and while you are at it set up said machine for pxe installs, no more usb annoyances
<amigamagic> you are talking about debian netboot or ubuntu-mini ?
<Artemis3> both
<Artemis3> its the same
<amigamagic> I should try that...
<Artemis3> and the cacher caches all .debs
<Artemis3> when you get better, you can set up a preseed as well and the installs are automated
<Artemis3> ready for you mass deployments
<NRDisciple> does anyone know how to disable the password prompt after waking the computer?
<NRDisciple> nvm found something, but no prompt after entering in the terminal commands
<NRDisciple> hope it works :)\
<Unit193> NRDisciple: Check the settings manager for light locker settings?
<NRDisciple> the power manager setting didn't stick
<NRDisciple> but i'll check that out
<NRDisciple> i found some terminal commands for xubuntu
<NRDisciple> and i found the setting under light locker, thanks!
<amigamagic> in the software selection of ubuntu-mini, to select xfce I should select xubuntu desktop or manual package selection?
<Artemis3> depends what you want
<amigamagic> I would want to try a default raw xfce
<Artemis3> you can leave that out and install later, but iirc there is also an xfce option there
<amigamagic> in the initial package selectior it doesn't
<Artemis3> don't install desktop then
<amigamagic> but there is a "manual package selection". I think I should select that and after that maybe XFCE
<amigamagic> after booting ubuntu minimal with xfce bare bones, used ram: ~120MB
<Poisoned_Dragon> cool
<amigamagic> but I don't see many icons, like that for the terminal
<amigamagic> maybe I should install some theme
#xubuntu 2014-04-29
<xubuntu040> I installed the latest version of xbuntu and my screen resolution is 640x480, i am running it in virtualbox using an ati card, any suggestions on how to change the resolution
<james0r2> xubuntu040, you might need to install Guest Additions
<xubuntu040> thanks james0r2, ill give that a shot
<james0r2> anyone else get this bug where the whisker menu panel icon disappears here and there. upon hovering over it again it returns. I had this with xfce 4.10 on debian as well.
<james0r2> seems to happen to me on both of my systems
<havok> Anyone available that can help me fix my audio through HDMI via Xubuntu 14.04?
<ddc> halo
<ddc> i just want to say thank you for new release on xubuntu 14
<ddc> it's my first time to try xubuntu
<ddc> thank you
<xubuntu922> buongiorno a tutti, ho installato xubuntu su acer aspire one ao751h ma non riesco a sentire l'audio in maniera decente. Va a scatti. per i video se3mbra che ho risolto facendoli girare con gxine, altrimenti cion gli altri programmi andavano a scatti anche le immagini.
<xubuntu922> qualche aiutino per l'audio?
<xubuntu922> dimenticavo xubuntu è la 14.04
<gdi2k> what's a good "type as you search" desktop search tool like beagle for xubuntu?
<amigamagic> gdi2k, can't you use beagle on xubuntu?
<gdi2k> amigamagic, I don't really want all the mono bloat that comes with it - I also think it's a dead project
<amigamagic> maybe, I don't know that program
<amigamagic> I'm happy with whisker menu and ALT+F2
<gdi2k> yeh, loving that too! but I would like to also easily search through document / file names
<amigamagic> and there is catfish if you want to search in thunar
<amigamagic> it's already integrated
<amigamagic> in the contextual menu
<bluesabre> synapse also works well, despite being a "dead" project.
<gdi2k> ah ok, that's not bad - any way to pre-index so that results are faster / instant?
<gdi2k> (catfish)
<bluesabre> gdi2k, if you go to the gear menu and select "Update Search Index" it will greatly improve search times
<gdi2k> does that use "updatedb" ?
<gdi2k> ah, this is working well :) thanks much!
<bluesabre> yes it does :)
<gdi2k> now if only I could bind Alt+Middle click to close window!
<gdi2k> apparently it's hard coded and I don't feel like compiling at this stage
<[Terra]> Hi, since upgrading to 14.04 locking with xscreensaver doesn't work anymare, but light-locker doesn't lock the screen either, it only sitches tot vt8 and leaves vt7 unlocked.
<[Terra]> Anyone here who knows how to fix this?
<bluesabre> gdi2k: it's python, so it should be fairly easy to modify
<amigamagic> gdi2k, what's that ALT+Middle close window thing?
<amigamagic> I think it would be dangerous... I could wrongly close a window without knowing...
<gdi2k> [Terra], on mine, VT7 gets locked when the screen is locked using light-locker - if I switch to VT7 it says "This sessions is locked" and directs me back to the unlock screen
<bluesabre> <[Terra]>, be sure that light-locker is running in the background.  This can be re-enabled from Light Locker Settings in the Settings Manager
<gdi2k> amigamagic, I used openbox before and became addicted to using Alt+Middle Click to close windows. but in xfce it places the window to the bottom of the stack instead, and you can't modify it without modifying the code and recompiling. maybe a weekend project...
<[Terra]> I purged all other lockers (xscreensaver and gnome) and made sure licht-locker(-settings) are installed. lichlocker is running, but light-locker -l only switched to vt8
<[Terra]> vt7 remains unlocked.
<amigamagic> gdi2k, nice that you can lower the window with alt+middle... I didn't know it...
<bluesabre> that's unusual
<bluesabre> ochosi ^
<amigamagic> gdi2k, I am for less keyboard+mouseClick combos and more "easy to understand" icons on the gui (to let you make manage your desktop only with the mouse, without having to rely on the keyboard too)
<amigamagic> for example, I would like to have big borders to let me resize the windows, instead of relying on ALT+right click
<gdi2k> amigamagic, yes, understand, but easier is not always quicker. I love the mouse / keyboard shortcuts, especially alt+right click to resize saves me from having to grab the microscopic window border, and middle clicking on window buttons on the panel closes windows nicely
<amigamagic> ^^^that's because the borders are 1 pixel
<ochosi> [Terra]: how do you lock? what happens when you call "light-locker-command -l" from the terminal?
<gdi2k> amigamagic, aye, madness!
<amigamagic> if they were 4 pixel, you wouldn't have problems...
<amigamagic> when I have a little time I will make a new theme myself, with borders of a decent size
<ochosi> why not use a theme then that has 4px borders? there are tons around
<ochosi> and modifying your existing theme to have 4px borders is a 15min job
<amigamagic> ochosi, is there a site with themes compatible with xfce? I'm not expert in this field...
<ochosi> e.g. xfce-look
<ochosi> it's messy though
<gdi2k> the one I use is 3 by the looks of it, but it's still quite a pain
<[Terra]> ochosi: That command only switches the display to vt8. The display on vt7 is still unlocked and the 'light-locker-command -l' command just reternd to the commandline prompt wiothout any output.
<gdi2k> (3px)
<ochosi> [Terra]: and "ps -A | grep light-lo" tells you that light-locker is running?
<[Terra]> eric      3722  0.0  0.2  44616 10152 ?        Sl   10:53   0:00 light-locker --lock-after-screensaver=5 --no-lock-on-suspend --no-late-locking
<[Terra]> Yep
<[Terra]> ochosi: If I kill the light-locker before running light-locker-command, light-locker-command responds with '** Message: light-locker is not running'
<bluesabre> <[Terra]> what version do you have installed? apt-cache policy light-locker
<[Terra]> Without switching to vt8
<[Terra]> Installed: 1.4.0-0ubuntu1
<bluesabre> ok, thanks
<ochosi> hm, strange, never got a report like this before tbh
<[Terra]> Might be worth noting that this isn't a fresh 14.04 install but an upgrade. So it is possible that something is conflicting from some previous install.
<[Terra]> But I can't figure out what it can be
<ochosi> wonder whether it could be upgrade-related, but can#t imagine how/what
<[Terra]> Neither can I. I purged gnome-screenssaver and xscreensaver just to be sure.
<gdi2k> does anyone else have issues with skype notifications when the Compositor is enabled? for me they don't show anymore
<gdi2k> have had to disable compositor, which is a shame as I rather like the shadows etc.
<[Terra]> I also tried to google for some answer, but found nothing usefull
<ochosi> [Terra]: could you add a new user-account and try with that? just to rule out it's any leftovers of old config
<[Terra]> Hmm. Now that's interesting. I logged in on vt8 as the new user while keeping this session on vt7 alive. This opened a session on vt8 as the new user. After locking there it switched me to vt9, but both vt7 and tv8 are still unlocked.
<[Terra]> Weird...
<amigamagic> ochosi, the themes for xfce are to be gtk2 ?
<ochosi> [Terra]: ok, so it also happens with a new user... the rest is expected behavior
<ochosi> amigamagic: not sure what you mean, i thought you were talking about window-borders, that is the xfwm4 folder of a theme
<amigamagic> ochosi, I wanted to look for an existing theme
<amigamagic> but it's all a mess on those theme sites
<amigamagic> I don't know what I have to search
<amigamagic> to get an xfce compatible theme...
<ochosi> amigamagic: just look at the ones shipped with xubuntu then...
<amigamagic> ochosi, if I liked them, I would not search for others... :)
<amigamagic> ochosi, do you think this could work on xfce: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=158721 ?
<[Terra]> ochosi: Yes, it is reproducable with a new user that had a completely clean homedir (apart from the standard skeleton).
<ochosi> [Terra]: i guess the next thing you can try is kill light-locker and run it again with "--debug" from the terminal
<[Terra]> ochosi: It does give me some errors when starting with the --debug, but I'm not sure how relevant those errors are.
<[Terra]> ochosi: The output: http://pastebin.com/Vz6Gfh3d
<ochosi> [Terra]: if you could file a bugreport and attach that, that'd be great to keep track of it
<ochosi> looks like something is awfully wrong, not sure why though
<ochosi> please also add some details to your upgrade where possible
<ochosi> thanks!
<ochosi> maybe you're missing some logind package i'm starting to wonder
<ochosi> [Terra]: could you check in your package manager of choice (e.g. synaptic) what systemd packages you have installed?
<[Terra]> What do you mean by systemd packages?
<amigamagic> ochosi what picture I should change in the theme to make the borders bigger?
<ochosi> [Terra]: just search your package manager for systemd. all packages with the name in it is what i mean
<ochosi> you should have at least: systemd-shim, systemd-services, systemd-login0,libpam-systemd i guess
<ochosi> libsystemd-daemon0, libsystemd-journal0
<[Terra]> I've got them all.
<amigamagic> ok, found it: they are left-active, right-active, etc.
<superprower> Hi, i just updated my xubuntu to 14.04, and i got one problem. When i was updating, installer asked me for keyboard layout change combination, i chose alt-shift. But now, when i updated, i cant switch layout. Can you help me?
<[Terra]> Pffft. They make it quite hard to file a bug report. This will take some time...
<brainwash> superprower: not sure if alt-shift is a valid combination, run "ibus-setup" and reassign it
<brainwash> [Terra]: does "loginctl lock-session" fail also?
<brainwash> and "loginctl list-sessions" should list your current session
<[Terra]> brainwash: Now, that might be something. list-sessions lists.... no active sessions.
<[Terra]> If my loginctl seems to think that there is no active session, that might explain why no locker can lock it...
<brainwash> indeed
<brainwash> so it's still managed by consolekit I guess
<brainwash> check "ck-list-sessions"
<[Terra]> Yes, that one lists 3 sessions.
<[Terra]> One remote ssh session, one X session on tty7 and a lightDM session on tty8
<brainwash> that's odd
<brainwash> I assume that some systemd related entry is missing in /etc/pam.d
<brainwash> or you explicitly start the session with ck
<brainwash> bug 1244463
<ubottu> bug 1176910 in pam (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1244463 pam-auth-update can fail during raring -> saucy upgrade leading you to a broken session" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176910
<[Terra]> brainwash: my /etc/pam.d/common-session only contains the line 'session required        pam_unix.so'.
<[Terra]> brainwash: I'll try adding 'session optional pam_systemd.so' to it...
<[Terra]> brainwash: Hmm. Ok, locking seems to work now. Only the unlocking doesn't work now.
<brainwash> did you restart?
<[Terra]> after typing the password it just restarts the lightdm
<[Terra]> I logged in as another user on another tty
<[Terra]> Otherwise I would loose this xterm.
<brainwash> you can check /var/log/lightdm/
<brainwash> but I would suggest to completely restart once
<[Terra]> Looks like that might be a good idea, yes. Let's try that...
<[Terra]> brainwash: Ok, just rebooted the whole system, just to be sure.
<brainwash> and the unlock problem is still present?
<[Terra]> brainwash: locking works, but unlocking just gives me a flash of the unlocked session and then locks again. Only way to get back into the session seems to be to kill the light-locker from another vtty
<[Terra]> But this is an improvement :-)
<brainwash> you should kill and start light-locker in debug mode again
<ochosi> good catch brainwash
<brainwash> then upload the output after triggering the problem
<[Terra]> brainwash: This gives me quite a lot of output in the terminal.
<brainwash> ochosi: we might still need a bug report for this issue, ll should somehow check if the user session can be locked or fails
<[Terra]> brainwash: http://pastebin.com/1mZ28DdG
<[Terra]> I can't see anything clearly wrong in this output
<brainwash> we got "systemd requested session lock" twice
<amigamagic> ochosi, what program I have to use to modify xpm border files in the theme? I'm trying with gimp, but then, when I save the file, the alpha is all messed up...
<brainwash> [Terra]: we could move the discussion to #xfce-dev where the light-locker devs hang out
<[Terra]> Ok.
<xubuntu503> hi)))
<baizon_> hmm, someone else with this problem? when i start apt-get update the process hangs on "100% [Waiting for headers]"
<koegs> baizon_: steam-repo or something?
<koegs> i just had to wait really long for a timeout
<baizon_> ou ok
<baizon_> i didnt wait that long :>
<baizon_> let me check
<baizon_> koegs: thank you, you were right. The Steam repo gave that long timeout.
<koegs> baizon_: same problem here :>
<holstein> any ppa can hang you up like that
<baizon_> didnt know that. Never had such "problem" before
<baizon_> ... so learned something new
<zleap> where do i subscribe to the xubuntu discussion list ?
<bazhang> !lists
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<baizon_> bazhang: http://xubuntu.org/help/
<baizon_> check under "Mailing lists"
<zleap> i have joined the developer list
<zleap> when i login to xubuntu i get this http://zleap.net/xubuntu-mega-issues/
<zleap> 3 error messages, none of which are even remotely useful in figuring out what is causing the errors
<amigamagic> have you tried to click on report problem ?
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> but where does that report go
<amigamagic> no I meaned to have more details on the error
<zleap> yeah it does eventually
<amigamagic> I think you can read the error details, without have to send the report
<zleap> i usually get a dialog box that has a circle thing in the middle eventually it comes up with a list of part of xubuntu,  than at the bottom of that is report problem, click send and the box just closes with no indication its sent it
<zleap> amigamagic, but this seems random, it was 3 just now when i logged in usually its 1 or 2
<amigamagic> do you mean you "always" get those errors, whenever you login?
<zleap> seem to
<zleap> but how many seems random
<zleap> but the whole thing feels sluggish and unstable,  as if something isn't quite right
<xubuntu646> Deal.
<amigamagic> zleap, when you first installed xubuntu, you had those errors too?
<zleap> i upgraded from xubuntu 13.109
<zleap> and yeah there were similar issues there
<zleap> i can't re-installas my backup drive is on the way out and I can't afford a new one
<zleap> well getting full
<holstein> i would look at the graphics support. could be the graphics hardware is not supporting linux.. i'll test with a vesa driver if necessary, to see
<amigamagic> zleap, I don't know, I've installed a clean xubuntu 14.04 and never had such problems
<zleap> ok
<holstein> zleap: not sure what you are saying, but, all hard drives fail, so, if that is the only copy of whatever data you are talking about, you need to develop a plan to back it up
<zleap> holstein, i will when i can afford a new external hard disk, i need one anyway as its getting full up
<holstein> zleap: in the mean time, you *will* lose that data
<zleap> yeah
<holstein> zleap: its not a matter of if.. *all* drives fail.. you can search that.. with that in mind, make a plan right now that makes reinstallation a possibility, or *always* run the lts versions and dont upgrade or reinstall so much
<zleap> ok
<zleap> i have unplugged the external hard disk,  i don't thinik it's going to fail just I don't need it on all the time,
<holstein> zleap: oh.. it *is* going to fail.. they *all* do.. you are not being realistic when you say "i dont think its going to fail".. they *all* do
<zleap> i know
<zleap> but how am I meant to afford a new one,
<zleap> i can't so if I lose everything i lose it,  i can't do ANYTHING about it
<zleap> There are too many people out there who FREELOAD such as schools who expect everything free
<amigamagic> zleap, pendrives are cheap now
<amigamagic> so you could use a pendrive as a destination device to backup to
<amigamagic> of course if you have hundreds of GBs to backup it's not a solution
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> well i am fed up of freeloaders so from now on if people want help they can PAY me or get stuffed
<zleap> at least then those of us like me who contribute to free software can do so,  as they can afford to do so due to being in proper paid employment
<jnj> My laptop seems to sleep when idle for ~10m, I have not enabled this for battery nor ac in settings->power manager, is anyone having this issue? Xubuntu 14.04.
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> what kind of updates will i get if i activate the backports repository?
<amundsen> all the system will be backportable?
<amundsen> just some packages?
<amundsen> which ones?
<amundsen> thx
<Pici> !backports | amundsen
<ubottu> amundsen: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ljunggren> Hi
<ljunggren> Is vsync working for you guys? im talking about the check in compositing settings
<meek_geek> how to make xubuntu free from ubuntu bloatware ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Don't use xubuntu?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I hear arch is "ubuntu bloatware" free.
<meek_geek> Poisoned_Dragon, its arch
<Poisoned_Dragon> then you're doing it wrong.
<meek_geek> Poisoned_Dragon, ??
<xubuntu996> Hello everyone. I have a small problem with Xubuntu's 14.04 Terminal Emulator. Each time I start it the first two lines are:
<xubuntu996> (sorry wrong key, will write again)
<Poisoned_Dragon> how odd
<meek_geek> xubuntu996, are you kidding ?
<xubuntu996> Heh no, long time since I used a chat... I will write my problem in a bit..
<Poisoned_Dragon> can you screen cap it?
<xubuntu996> it is not really neccesary, it is just two lines; I just wanted to write it all in a single message. Never mind, the lines are:
<xubuntu996> awk: cmd. line:1: //home/juan/.pythonz/ {next} {print}
<xubuntu996> awk: cmd. line:1:             ^ syntax error
<xubuntu996> Also, the $PATH variable is wrong, if I ask for its value I get:
<xubuntu996> echo $PATH
<xubuntu996>    /home/juan/.pythonz/bin:
<xubuntu996> The problem started after upgrading to Xubuntu 14.04. I already filed a bug report a few days ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+bug/1309748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309748 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) "error each time xfce4-terminal starts & wrong PATH variable" [Undecided,New]
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, I can't help. I did a clean install
<xubuntu996> Thanks for your interest, Poisoned_Dragon :-D It is not a big problem, just a bit annoying having to enter the correct PATH by hand each time I use the terminal.
<Poisoned_Dragon> i understand
<brainwash> xubuntu996: appears to be some mess up due to user specific config files
<brainwash> and not related to xfce4-terminal at all
<xubuntu686> Sorry, anyone help me? I can't install Adobe Flash Plugin
<brainwash> hey, why can't you install it?
<xubuntu686> I try to install it in Ubuntu Software Center, but it say: "Package dependencies cannot be resolved"
<meek_geek> xubuntu686, install xubuntu restricted extras
<brainwash> well, open a terminal window and run "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<brainwash> this should produce some helpful error output
<xubuntu686> open terminal and it say:
<xubuntu686> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  flashplugin-installer : Depends: libnss3-1d but it is not going to be installed          
<brainwash> it's xubuntu 14.04? or older?
<xubuntu686> 14.04
<brainwash> ok, now try "sudo apt-get install libnss3-1d"
<xubuntu686> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libnss3-1d : Depends: libnss3 (= 2:3.15.3.1-1) but 2:3.15.4-1ubuntu7 is to be installed E
<xubuntu686> you have held broken packages.
<brainwash> that's not ideal
<xubuntu686> anyway, thank you for your help brainwash
<brainwash> already giving up?
<brainwash> :)
<xubuntu686> I'm searching for help
<xubuntu996> brainwash: Thanks for your help! If you or anyone can direct me to which config files do I need to erase / modify, it would be greatly appreciated (if not, never mind, I will look around a bit on my own) :-)
<brainwash> xubuntu996: not quite sure why you face this package conflict
<brainwash> woops
<meek_geek> brainwash, ed
<meek_geek> heh
<xubuntu996> :)
<brainwash> xubuntu686: I suggest you also ask in #ubuntu, maybe someone knows how to resolve your package conflict
<brainwash> xubuntu996: the hidden config files in your home dir, like .profile and .bashrc
<xubuntu996> Thanks, brainwash
<xubuntu686> yay, thank you brainwash :D
<brainwash> these files get sourced when you start the terminal
<starrats> Has Bluetooth on startup given anyone problems with any issues that anyone is aware of?
<starrats> Does gnome versus KDE at startup make a difference?
<zleap> what is the proper executable name for the disks utility found on the menu please
<zleap> i can't find it
<elfy> zleap: if you're talking about what I think it is gnome-disks
<zleap> ok
<zleap> thanks
<zleap> ok installed and need to fimd where it is on the menu
<zleap> or how to run it
<elfy> I think it will be in the settings manager
<zleap> ok found it
<zleap> ok got it
<Kekai> My panels are frozen
<Kekai> I can access apps through F3
<mapps> hm
<mapps> frozen how?
<Kekai> I can't click anything not in an app window
<Kekai> I try to switch apps and it ont work
<Kekai> Can one help me?
<mapps> not me sorry
<elfy> Kekai: try Alt+F2 then xfce4-panel --restart then Launch it
<tsaavik> hey guys, just upgraded to 14.04 and having trouble with my application shortcuts. I'm trying to call my 'volmute.sh' script with my mute key, but the bash script isn't being run when I press the button
<tsaavik> http://tinyurl.com/n7uag48
<Pavel_s_cz> Hello everybody, I am dealing with some problems in xubuntu 14.04 which somebody could probably help me with. First one is the problem with VLC and LightLocker, I am not sure what happend, but it seems VLC doesn't know how to switch off the screensaver via Lightlocker, does anybody of you deal with similar problem?
<tsaavik> I just shake the mouse, kinda used to it when watching youtube videos :D
<tsaavik> its not as annoying if you have it set to lock 10 seconds after it enables
<tsaavik> "Delay locking the screensaver for"
<Pavel_s_cz> Well little bit awkward.. isn't it?
<Pavel_s_cz> tsaavik: I am not sure what exactly are you describing? You mean to "disable" the screensaver or make the time longer to appear?
<tsaavik> have it so that it dosn't immediatly lock
<tsaavik> that way if it starts to dim down you can hit mouse or shift key or something to stop it
<tsaavik> makes it 100x less annoying then having to re-type your password
<Pavel_s_cz> I see.... but I am not always in front of the computer to do such action (watchin movie for example)
<tsaavik> then why do you run lightlocker?
<Pavel_s_cz> because if I am not watching movie, or I am not working I want the screen off (it is notebook)
<brainwash> tsaavik: did you try to reassign your script or some other action to the mute key?
<tsaavik> brainwash: I started to, was having trouble finding a key combo that wasn't already in use, lol
<tsaavik> will try again
<tsaavik> Pavel_s_cz: you could alias or script this    pkill light-locker ; vlc ; light-locker --lock-after-screensaver=5
<Pavel_s_cz> I found the description of this behavior on bugs.launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1309744 but it is not recognized as bug because this weird explanation : If "lock after screensaver" is enabled for light-locker the screen is locked after build-in X screensaver is activated.
<Pavel_s_cz> The getting blanked is screensaver kicking in. That probably means that the build-in X screensaver isn't inhibitted.This would mean that the same blanking happend even is light-locker is not used.
<Pavel_s_cz> Well does anybody know what the "internal screen saver" is? I though thats the Lightlocker functionality (but obviously I am maybe wrong?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309744 in parole "Light Locker blanks the screen when playing video" [Undecided,New]
<tsaavik> I use xscreensaver
<Pavel_s_cz> ubottu: thanks I have not seen this bug
<ubottu> Pavel_s_cz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brainwash> the screen saver functionality of the X server
<brainwash> which is simple screen blanking
<Pavel_s_cz> brainwash: well I thought this is the xscreensaver exactly
<tsaavik> ubottu are you an intelligent bot?
<ubottu> tsaavik: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsaavik> damn, was hoping for a star trek like AI loop
<brainwash> Pavel_s_cz: xscreensaver is an application
<Pavel_s_cz> brainwash: aha.... my mistake then
<Pavel_s_cz> Generally, there is some api vlc calls, right?
<brainwash> to do what?
<Pavel_s_cz> to disable to get the screen off
<tsaavik> brainwash: bingo, ctrl-alt-shift-minus worked, lol
<Pavel_s_cz> I don't know.. via dpms probably?
<tsaavik> Pavel_s_cz: didn't see any switches or stuff in map page
<tsaavik> man*
<brainwash> Pavel_s_cz: I would guess that it simply emulates keyboard/mouse events
<tsaavik> brainwash: do I need to edit what the XF86Audiomute function does?
<brainwash> tsaavik: the script isn't broken, right?
<brainwash> only the key mapping is
<tsaavik> brainwash: totally works when not bound to the 'mute' key
<tsaavik> yes
<tsaavik> I could run xbindkeys or something I guess /shrug
<brainwash> maybe
<Pavel_s_cz> brainwash: from the log of vlc
<Pavel_s_cz> [0x7f9940005fb8] main window debug: using vout window xid module "qt4"
<Pavel_s_cz> [0x7f9940006188] main inhibit debug: looking for inhibit module matching "any": 2 candidates
<Pavel_s_cz> [0x7f9940006188] dbus_screensaver inhibit debug: cannot find service org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver
<Pavel_s_cz> [0x7f9940006188] dbus_screensaver inhibit debug: cannot find service org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.Inhibit
<Pavel_s_cz> [0x7f9940006188] dbus_screensaver inhibit debug: cannot find service org.mate.SessionManager
<Pavel_s_cz> [0x7f9940006188] dbus_screensaver inhibit debug: cannot find service org.gnome.SessionManager
<Pavel_s_cz> [0x7f9940006188] main inhibit debug: using inhibit module "xdg_screensaver"
<Pavel_s_cz> it looks it tries some known screensavers?
<brainwash> right, via dbus
<Pavel_s_cz> and dbus is missing?
<brainwash> no, it simply does not affect the screen saver timeout of the X server
<brainwash> usually screensaver apps override it
<brainwash> and these screensaver apps can be messaged via dbus
<brainwash> you could install this little app -> https://launchpad.net/caffeine
<brainwash> "A status bar application able to temporarily prevent the activation of both the screensaver and the "sleep" powersaving mode."
<Pavel_s_cz> brainwash: ok, so the problem is there is no dbus, the screensaver app can not get the message? If there is appropriate screensaver app and dbus then it could work?
<brainwash> I guess so
<brainwash> like xscreensaver or gnome-screensaver
<Pavel_s_cz> brainwash: So.. to use it with lightlocker, there has to be the support for this appliacation from VLC and working dbus...?
<brainwash> light-locker activates automatically (timed) when the screen blanks
<tsaavik> intersting, I lost my keycode for mute, yet I can assign it in the keyboard shortcuts?!
<tsaavik> or xev is broke?
<brainwash> Pavel_s_cz: I suggest that you add your findings to the bug report
<Pavel_s_cz> brainwash: In the Lightlocker settings there is possibility to set the balnk screen after....
<Pavel_s_cz> brainwash: ok... thanks for your help
<brainwash> tsaavik: xev broken.. not that likely :)
<tsaavik> didn't think so, is there some weird 'extended mode' or something?
<tsaavik> I get the same for my mute and vol up/down (hope this pastes well)
<tsaavik> KeymapNotify event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<tsaavik>     keys:  91  0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<tsaavik>            0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<brainwash> what about xbindkeys -k?
<tsaavik> nothing
<tsaavik> wonder if my layout got changed during the upgrade
<brainwash> are multimedia keys part of the kb layout? :)
<tsaavik> I had them working in 10.04/12.04
<brainwash> but sadly I got no real clue what might be missing here or broken
<tsaavik> was using xbindkeys in the past, but thought I was on builtin on 12.04
<brainwash> does the xbindkeys solution still work?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I had to pull light-locker for gnome-screensaver. But, I might go back again, to see if the solution I found with logind.conf will work with light-locker.
<brainwash> sounds like you are talking about the suspend via lid close problem
<gdi2k> I have a fresh install of xubuntu 14.04, but thumbnails are not loading - neither in Thunar nor in Ristretto. how can I fix that?
<Poisoned_Dragon> yuo, brainwash
<Poisoned_Dragon> turns out, I fixed it with the lid switch inhibitor option.
<brainwash> gdi2k: rename ~/.thumbnails and test again
<gdi2k> k
<gdi2k> should I be restarting tumblerd? it is running:
<gdi2k> gdi2k@x200:~$ ps ax | grep tumbler
<gdi2k>  9214 ?        SNl    0:01 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/tumbler-1/tumblerd
<brainwash> worth a try
<brainwash> maybe even relog
<gdi2k> will log out and back in - not sure how to launch tumblerd from terminal correctly
<Pavel_s_cz> Poisoned_Dragon: Could you be more specific please? How exactly have you fixed it?
<gdi2k> brainwash, the first handful of thumbs in my home directory now show correctly, but the rest not. it looks like when it reaches the first video (an avi file), no more thumbs appear
<Poisoned_Dragon> Pavel_s_cz, in /etc/systemd/logind.conf there is a commented line that looks like this: #LidSwitchIgnoreInhibited=yes
<brainwash> tumbler is known to crash a lot when dealing with video files
<Poisoned_Dragon> commented lines in logind.conf are the default options. So, when you want to change it, you uncomment that line and set the variable.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Setting LidSwitchIgnoreInhibited= to no fixed my problem.
<brainwash> gdi2k: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tumbler/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<brainwash> we got quite a few crash reports
<gdi2k> brainwash, ok looks like it may be what I have - can I selectively disable video thumbnailing?
<brainwash> via settings, mmh, don't know
<brainwash> I usually don't use it at all
<gdi2k> brainwash, looks like I can mod settings in /etc/xdg/tumbler/tumbler.rc
<gdi2k> thanks for pointing me in the right direction :)
<brainwash> great :)
<gdi2k> brainwash, disabling all the video related plugins solves the issue - all regular image thumbs load now at least
<gdi2k> thank you
<gdi2k> next issue: Skype notifications do not work if the Compositor is enabled. Any way to fix that? I like the compositor, but skype notifications are essential for me unfortunately
<brainwash> can't have both things :P
<gdi2k> (they actually work, they are just invisible - if an incoming call comes in and I can hear it ringing, I can actually click where the "answer" button would be and get the call. of course I don't know who is calling at that point. I also miss incoming messages etc. it's a paing)
<gdi2k> lol, yeh, would be too easy ;)
<brainwash> that's annoying
<ochosi> feel free to tell microsoft that skype on linux could use some improvement </irony>
<gdi2k> ochosi, hehe - if I didn't have to use Skype I woudn't!
<gdi2k> cannot understand why they can't just use the standard notification stuff that's already ther
<ochosi> i think there is a patch for that even
<ochosi> some python wrapper for skype
<ochosi> you could give that a try
<gdi2k> ochosi, yes I have tried that. I have it working for incoming messages, but I can't just open the messages by clicking on the notification, which is annoying. for incoming calls, they disabled the function that allows you to bring up a full window rather than use the notification, so it doesn't work
<gdi2k> (unless you can consistently guess the location of the answer button, but the reject button is dangerously close!)
 * ochosi shrugs
<ochosi> then i dunno
<ochosi> back to reporting a bug to microsoft i guess ;)
<imyerrow> hey guys i just installed xubuntu 14.04, i hover my mouse near the bottom, but the application launcher doesn't show up
<amigamagic> there isn't
<imyerrow> oh that was removed
<amigamagic> you have the whisker menu, so that is no more needed
<holstein> imyerrow: it was just a panel.. add it back if you like
<amigamagic> yes, you can add it and place all the launchers you want
<holstein> a transparent panel that is not stretched with bigger icons than average.. that hides
<imyerrow> ok thanks guys
#xubuntu 2014-04-30
<gdi2k> I am having horrible redraw issues in libreoffice calc in Xubuntu 14.04 that I didn't have in 13.04 - it is unworkable. Any ideas how I might fix? When I scroll through spreadsheets, the content is not updated, just gets garbled / repeated from the previous screen area
<gdi2k> using Core2 Duo, so in-built Intel graphics
<amigamagic> have you tried to disable compositing?
<gdi2k> it's already disabled due to skype popup messages not working with it enabled
<amigamagic> I think it's a vga driver problem (for your particular gpu)
<amigamagic> are you sure it's an intel graphics the gpu?
<amigamagic> Core2Duo don't have an integrated GPU
<amigamagic> modern i3, i5, i7 could have it (but not all of them)
<gdi2k> I think the laptop ones did... mine looks like this:
<gdi2k> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<gdi2k> Processor is: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz
<amigamagic> then you can try to boot with an older kernel
<amigamagic> however, your cpu has not a gpu inside it
<amigamagic> that gpu is integrated on your mainboard
<gdi2k> right yes, it's not on the die like the new ones
<amigamagic> at my office I have a Pentium G3220 with an Intel HD Graphics integrated in its die. For its price it's a pretty fast CPU, I have to say... And it doesn't give me garbled scrolling when I use calc.
<gdi2k> sounds like a mission to play with kernels, especially as I have no idea which version will work. found some graphics cache settings in libre, will play with that
<gdi2k> yes, we use basic pentiums and celerons in our office too - they are very nippy on xubuntu
<gdi2k> no issues with graphics on them
<gdi2k> but still running 12.04...
<amigamagic> I installed 14.04 and it's very fast and without graphics problems
<gdi2k> ok that's good to hear
<gdi2k> will leave it a couple of months before making the jump - have about 20 PCs and don't want to take any risks too early ;)
<amigamagic> but on another machine, with ubuntu 12.04, there are some issues (similar to yours) on a intel HD Graphics integrated in a Xeon CPU
<amigamagic> those intel drivers for linux are not so great...
<gdi2k> I've been happy with mine since 12.04, but now it's going backwards...
<amigamagic> gdi2k, if 12.04 is good for you, then stick with that until there is support
<amigamagic> especially if they are working machines
<gdi2k> on my personal machine the upgrade is done! no going back...
<gdi2k> but on the office machines I will leave it for now
<amigamagic> good choice
<gdi2k> 12.04 is still supported for another aeon or so anyway lol
<Artemis3> more like 2015 (2017 the base stuff)
<xubuntu080> Help
<knome> xubuntu080, ask your question
<xubuntu080> How do I from a terminal install a update to xubuntu 14 without having in reinstall?  am on ubuntu 13.10
<xubuntu080> I want a secure and clean install not a developer ... stable
<knome> xubuntu080, why do you need to do it in a terminal?
<knome> xubuntu080, also, are you running ubuntu 13.10 or xubuntu 13.10?
<deddokatana> tester is in, anyone need support?
<xubuntu080> sorry got sidetracked
<xubuntu080> Is there a better way to update to a stable
<deddokatana> than which method
<deddokatana> ?
<deddokatana> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<deddokatana> but make sure you apt-get update first
<deddokatana> novice joke - "whats wrong with a house? :D"
<xubuntu080> I am on ubuntu 13.10 want xubuntu 14.4
<deddokatana> my terminal says that do-dist-upgrade is no longer in use
<kupo> update-manager -d
<deddokatana> ok, paste this and tell me what happens,,,
<knome> deddokatana, that's a sign you should stop guessing.
<deddokatana> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<knome> running those commands will not upgrade the release to 14.04
<knome> xubuntu080, you can't exactly upgrade ubuntu to xubuntu...
<knome> xubuntu080, but to get to 14.04, and insist on upgrading in terminal, run 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<deddokatana> other than install the very messy solution:
<deddokatana> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu080> So whats the best way to upgrade like I want to?
<deddokatana> not recommended for those who like a lean desktop
<deddokatana> knome is the ranking officer
<knome> xubuntu080, there is no way to upgrade from ubuntu to xubuntu
<Guest19608> sudo update-manager -d
<Guest19608> type that in terminal and see what happens
<xubuntu080> OK lol
<knome> xubuntu080, you will both need to upgrade to 14.04 and install the xubuntu desktop metapackage, but that won't remove the ubuntu desktop metapackage
<Guest19608> it's how i got to 14.04 beta from from 13.10
<xubuntu080> ok I see so unity will still be on and all the other residuals from ubuntu unity...
<xubuntu080> ok
<xubuntu080> Can you for instance update to 14.04, then remove the desktop meta and overlay of ubuntu and then install the xubuntu meta
<knome> xubuntu080, that's not completely problem-free, or trivial
<deddokatana> grab your usb thumbdrive, boot and use the "upgrade" option
<deddokatana> from a unetbootin image
<knome> deddokatana, stop posting random "solutions"
<deddokatana> make sure you got the latest one
<xubuntu080> Oh well I wanted to explore a few suggestions from the experts... its good to get the skinny before... saves time
<xubuntu983> hello
<xubuntu983> how is everyone in here
<oneof3> hello. will is there a command to update openvpn or does it auto update?
<holstein> oneof3: did you install it with the package manager from the default repos?
<oneof3> i am not sure, sorry
<holstein> oneof3: if you install software from the default sources using a package manager, then the package manager updates it along with everything else
<holstein> oneof3: if you added a source, such as a PPA, then, that too gets updated when you update, though, its not officially supported
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> oneof3: if you built it yourself, then, you maintain it yourself.. you'll need to update it on your own, as you installed it on your own
<oneof3> i did not build anything. i know i used a sudo apt-get install command
<oneof3> so i guess that falls into your deifinition and im fine
<oneof3> is there a way to find the openvpn program among the list? holstein
<holstein> oneof3: sure.. you can use a package manager.. i suggest something like synaptic
<oneof3> ty
<oneof3> i opened that manager, i guess i just search key words?
<oneof3> i do see lots of openvpn stuff, guess m okay. ty
<Caduceus> Hey guys, would this be the right place for help?
<Archimedes00> so my desktop and panel keep crashing randomly, any other reports of this?
<xubuntu406> Hi All, I am having trouble in booting from XUbuntu bootable USB randomly
<cfhowlett> xubuntu406 try a new USB stick
<xubuntu406> I have a XUbuntu 11.10 64 bit bootable USB system with 2 hard drives. I have kept the system for rebooting every 6 minutes. It reboots successfully and OS loads initially. After some 200 or more reboots, system says bootable device is not detected. Can somebody assist me in debugging this issue ?
<xubuntu406> Hi cfhowlett, I tried with new sticks. This issue is not always seen. Whenever seen I have to recycle the power.
<xubuntu406> Wondering whether this is due to GRUB ?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu406 you see grub when booting from your stick?  that's shouldn't be happening.
<Archimedes00> So my network manager just crashed and my desktop and top panel crashed earlier, any ideas
<Archimedes00> ?
<xubuntu406> cfhowlett, I do not see grub. If I see BIOS the USB stick will not be listed.
<xubuntu406> I talked to Intel people they claim that they have not tested Linux.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu406 quite a different scenario.  not all hardware supports linux
<cfhowlett> xubuntu406 at the very least though, you might consider upgrading to a supported version; 11.10 is WAY past end of life.
<xubuntu406> Here is my thinking. BIOS detects the MBR and kicks GRUB(in Linux case). Either the device itself is not detected or MBR is not detected
<xubuntu406> We are considering testing with Latest XUbuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> xubuntu406 why not install ubuntu to the HDD = USB sticks are not optimal
<xubuntu406> It is due to some business strategy and cheaper reliable way to have OS in USB and data in HDD
<cfhowlett> xubuntu406 okay then.  sorry, I've no other suggestions to help troubleshoot.  ask in #ubuntu
<xubuntu406> Thank you. Glad that at least you responded...
<nikolam> wow, Firefox 29 looks much different...
<nikolam> for no obvious reason, looks  more like chrome and wastes more space in tabs bar
<nikolam> wow, everything is so windows8-ish
<share> they want to copy chrome
<share> lol
<share> lots of ppl complaning on #firefox
<share> complaining
<starrats> new firefox sure looks like they copied chrome with all the stuff on the right side of the page like bookmarks, view, history, etc.
<starrats> not complaining must get used to it
<share> starrats: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/classicthemerestorer/
<starrats> thanks share, I bookmarked it for a later install
<olbi> hi guys, simple question, why in Whisker Menu - System there isn't visible so many things, which should be when I edit it with MenuLibre?
<xubuntu147> hello
<xubuntu147> I was just wondering where the location of the community wallpapers in xubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> xubuntu147 by default community papers not installed.
<xubuntu147> how to obtain?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu147 sudo apt-get intall packagename
<knome> cfhowlett, on new installations, yes they are...
<cfhowlett> knome  thehellyousay!  so as of 14.04 then?
<knome> cfhowlett, xubuntu didn't have "community wallpapers" before 14.04
<knome> xubuntu147, /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops
<knome> xubuntu147, if they aren't there, you need to install xubuntu-community-wallpapers
<xubuntu147> I just did a distro upgrade to 14.04 but computer shutdown during upgrade, not sure if recovery from that went bad or the wallpapers (and possible more things) did not get included
<knome> well no, they aren't installed on upgrade afaik, so you need to do that manually
<xubuntu147> thanks
<olbi> hi guys, simple question, why in Whisker Menu - System there isn't visible so many things, which should be when I edit it with MenuLibre?
<knome> olbi, because they are visible in the settings manager in xubuntu
<olbi> but the menu System should have for example System Updates and Additional Drivers :)
<knome> in xubuntu, no
<starrats> Looks like Autumn on this channel, lol all the orange and yellow and I'm putting in a little snow on the bottom!  :)
<Kekai> I run Xubuntu 14.04 LTS on a lenovo ideapad S10 with 1GB of RAM
<Kekai> I startup my PC this morning and a garbled white bar before the startup screen.
<Kekai> It was a few seonds then it loaded normally. is this an issue with anyone else? or is my hardware failing.
<xubuntu112> hi all
<xubuntu112> anyone using 14.04?
<Kekai> yes
<xubuntu112> In 12.04 I had a panel in the lower middle that hid itself automatically and on which I had my most favourite application shortcuts configured...how can I get that back? :)
<Kekai> right click yor top panel
<Kekai> then edit panels
<Kekai> add panel
<Kekai> Just grab all the apps you want to the new panel
<Kekai> Make sure to set the panel to the proper prefference you want for it
<xubuntu112> uuhmm..when I click my upper panel I can not "edit" or "add" panels...do I miss a plugin?
<Kekai> nope
<Kekai> Right click > Panel >Edit Panels
<Kekai> Or "Panel Prefferences"
<crimsondusk> you can also go to the settings manager and Panel from there
<xubuntu112> got panel references, yes...
<Wizard> Hi.
<Wizard> xubuntu112: I use 14.04
<xubuntu112> panel 0 is already there...so I guess I add another one :)
<Wizard> It is perfect ;)
<xubuntu112> .)
<Kekai> yes
<xubuntu112> kekai...thanks...it works!!
<xubuntu112> thanks a lot
<Kekai> Panel 0 is your main one
<xubuntu112> indeed...I just had to add one
<zakora> After screen locking, Light Locker will try to log to Guest Session. Is there a way to make Light Locker log to the latest active session?
<Mo> Hello - I've been facing an issue for 2 days now. I even instulled xubuntu and still no results
<Guest90410> My network manager applet on the panel has disappeared. The notification bar is there, and the applet shows as present, but it doesn't appear. I did all the config fixes on the forums in Interfaces and the config file of network manager
<Guest90410> Does anyone know what else I can do?
<brainwash> Guest90410: did you try to start it manually by running "nm-applet"?
<xubuntu063> anyone?
<JohnN> ?
<xubuntu063> I was wondering regarding the network manager
<slickymasterWork> !ask | xubuntu063
<ubottu> xubuntu063: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kekai> Right click the Panel
<Kekai> And see if its added
<Kekai> Then add it
<zakora> xubuntu063: <brainwash> Guest90410: did you try to start it manually by running "nm-applet"?
<xubuntu063> It is
<xubuntu063> It's just not showing
<xubuntu063> yea it works - just not showing
<Kekai> I run Xubuntu 14.04 LTS on a lenovo ideapad S10 with 1GB of RAM
<Kekai> I startup my PC this morning and a garbled white bar before the startup screen.
<Kekai> It was a few seonds then it loaded normally. is this an issue with anyone else? or is my hardware failing.
<brainwash> Kekai: which gpu and driver?
<Kekai> i dont know how do I find out ?
<Kekai> it was second hand from my mother
<brainwash> lspci -v
<brainwash> not sure if this is something you should worry about (if everything else works fine)
<Kekai> Intel
<Kekai> idk
<brainwash> it happened only once so far, right?
<Kekai> yes
<brainwash> so, see if it happens again on every boot
<Kekai> Should I restart to see if it happens again?
<brainwash> nah, no need to rush
<brainwash> besides, I got no real clue what exactly could cause this
<S2tty> hello , i have some truble installing " .sh "
<S2tty> i used this tutorial http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/313
<zakora> S2tty: what are you trying to install? what is the error?
<S2tty> 2 sec
<S2tty> : not found 15: ./retea.sh:
<S2tty> SIOCDELRT: No such process
<S2tty> SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<S2tty> : not found 21: ./retea.sh:
<S2tty> in .sh file are this 2 lines
<S2tty> route del -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0
<S2tty> route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 10.6.0.1
<S2tty> i`m using xubuntu 14.04 from usb
<S2tty> Live :)
<zakora> are you connected to a network?
<S2tty> yes
<S2tty> lan + internet
<zakora> sorry, i don't know how to help you from here
<zakora> is this script part of xubuntu live?
<S2tty> no
<S2tty> is a part from my local network
<S2tty> i get internet trough a server
<S2tty> and i need this script for DC++
<Artemis3> are you sudoing that script?
<S2tty> yes
<Artemis3> paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<Artemis3> (ie. sudo script.sh won't do)
<S2tty> ok
<Artemis3> but if you run each command with sudo is it working?
<S2tty> no
<S2tty> i will try asking my network administrator
<Artemis3> also paste route -n
<S2tty> if i can find him :))
<S2tty> Kernel IP routing table
<S2tty> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<S2tty> 0.0.0.0         10.24.4.1       0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
<S2tty> 10.24.4.1       0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<Artemis3> not here
<Artemis3> see
<Artemis3> you want to delete something that isn't there
<S2tty> hmm
<Artemis3> hmm ppp0
<S2tty> yes , i use pppoe to connect to internet trough a server :(
<Artemis3> normally you delete the existing gateway and add the new one (if you are sure that gateway works) and i think there is a script to do that when you start the ppp
<S2tty> yes this gateway is working :) when i used old XP  i had to use same script there to
<Artemis3> do it manually first then worry about scripts later
<S2tty> ok
<S2tty> ty for help ;)
<r0u> hello :)
<S2tty> hi
<xubuntu424> hello I am having a problem with my panel clock it does not show the correct time, it is an hour off like it didnt change with daylight savings i have tride tzselect and changed it to the correct time but it didnt effect the panel clock can anyone help? its driving me insane
<Guest54446> you try orage? or change timezone
<Tiensbakung> xubuntu424: are you dual boot with windows?
<xubuntu424> no i dual boot mint and ubuntu
<Artemis3> i suppose you should set all your OSes to UTC (and bios) and set the proper time zone (btw i think daylight saving is a retarted concept)
<Tiensbakung> xubuntu424: then it's recommended you set your hardware clock to UTC, software clock to your time zone
<Tiensbakung> also better sync your time with the internet using ntp
<xubuntu424> tiensbakung: so change it in bios? I already have done ntp it still doesnt change the panel clock in the terminal after i changed timezone it showed the correct time but still not in the panel
<Tiensbakung> xubuntu424: is your hardware clock UTC? /etc/adjtime
<Tiensbakung> xubuntu424: there is normally a remarkable delay before your panel clock get updated
<xubuntu424> its been over an hour this problem is really grinding my gears im gong to give up for now thanks
<meek_geek> guys what do you like about xubuntu the most ?
<TacoTacos> Hello, I am having a hard time getting xubuntu to boot on acer c710 chromebook
<meek_geek> TacoTacos, use chromebook for chrome OS only - its best designed for spying purposes by Google Inc
<TacoTacos> no thnx
<TacoTacos> The specs on the book are pretty bad ass tho
<TacoTacos> SSD drive, intel, and upgradeable to 16gb of ram
<Tiensbakung> What's your problem exactly, TacoTacos?
<TacoTacos> I have Chrubuntu installed but it always boots into chrome
<meek_geek> heh
<Tiensbakung> Sounds like a bootloader issue
<fballs> my favorite thing about xubuntu is how lightweight it is...that and the look of greybird
<TacoTacos> I think it is the priority for booting is set wrong
<meek_geek> I wish I could get a version of ubuntu without ubuntu software center
<meek_geek> but i love xubuntu so far
<fballs> why?
<fballs> you don't have to use it...most of the software i install is from a command line
<Tiensbakung> Never hand experience with chromebook, but your problem is more likely related to the bootloader, not an OS, you may need to dig more about that
<meek_geek> fballs, I want a linux edition like Xubuntu - all the ubuntu bloatware
<meek_geek> also you do not get any package other than OS from the official repos
<meek_geek> install everything manually with the package manager from the internet
<larrypg> Hello all, just wondering if Xubuntu has a different release of the daily's than some of the other builds...It appears that is the only version that has not had a 14.10 daily.   If it does then am wondering what it is...have not been able to find out through searchs
<Wizard> larrypg: If one could call daily build a release..
<krytarik> !daily | larrypg
<ubottu> larrypg: Daily builds of the CD images for the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<larrypg> Wizard, release can also mean when it is released to cdimage etc.
<krytarik> larrypg: Well, yeah, there is nothing there yet indeed. :P
<larrypg> just was curious
<Wizard> larrypg: You can allways get a netinst and install xubuntu-desktop ;)
<meek_geek> guys I tried ati drivers
<meek_geek> even updates one
<meek_geek> and open one
<meek_geek> but none could the performance like it was in windows
<larrypg> Wizard, I just like to silently test as things progress in a new version and have noticed that Xubuntu seems to be the only one that has not started on the road to 14.10.  It could be that they are going about it differently and I have not found it.
<Wizard> meek_geek: Might be.
<Wizard> larrypg: Well, I bet it doesn't matter so much on this point ;)
<meek_geek> Wizard, ok
<Wizard> meek_geek: However, I'm not a 3d guru.
<Wizard> Personally I don't even care ;)
<meek_geek> Wizard, look I explain you something even in Windows 7 it did not work well at all .. but it was just one player called Pot Player that could run 720p videos well enough without drop of frame .. but i cannot find that player in linux
<Wizard> mplayer is usally good at such things.
<meek_geek> Wizard, I am using smplayer only but it does not seem to work well
<Wizard> :(
<Tiensbakung> meet_geek: try different video output then
<meek_geek> Tiensbakung, how to play GPU accelerated output
<Tiensbakung> meek_geek: in smplayer, options -> Preferences -> General -> Video -> Output driver, try different ones
<meek_geek> Tiensbakung, but i tried all
<Tiensbakung> meek_geek: ati drivers are normally not same good as their windows conterpart
<Tiensbakung> meek_geek: there is also a new one called mpv, command line only thought, try playing around with that one also, maybe you can get any luck:)
<meek_geek> Tiensbakung, omg gl driver in smplayer seem to do that job but it stil flickers a bit in between bt is fine
<meek_geek> what is gl ?
<Tiensbakung> meek_geek: opengl
<meek_geek> Tiensbakung, I see when I do fglrxinfo it says opengl somethign
<Tiensbakung> meek_geek, in performance section, tick "allow frame drop", adjust the numbers for "threads for decoding (MPEG......) ", will give you a performance boost for playing HD movies
<xubuntu857> New user of xubuntu with question about how to upgrade from xubuntu 12.04 LTS to xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Tiensbakung> meek_geek, you may also want to fiddle around with the cache size a little bit, it helps. At least I can watch 1080p videos without any problem with a built-in intel card
<knome> xubuntu857, 12.04->14.04 upgrades will be officially enabled when 14.04 gets the first point release in a few months
<xubuntu857> Oh ok so my task is be patient and keep my 12.04 up to date (it is running on an ancient Micron laptop with 128 MB of RAM)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Or install 14.04 clean.
<Poisoned_Dragon> If you're feeling impatient
<meek_geek> Tiensbakung, which driver do you use and what cache size ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> And that runs? Sounds like it wouldn't even toast my bread.
<gergnz> Poisoned_Dragon: or you can use update-manager -d
<Poisoned_Dragon> you could. But I'd rather do it clean
<xubuntu857> I've been having issues with clean installs (I also have a Vaio laptop with more horsepower that can't handle any ISO newer than 9.04 and am going crazy trying to get it updated/upgraded
<larrypg> 128 for the video or for the system?
<xubuntu857> sadly, the micron has only 128 for the system
<xubuntu857> it is very close to being a paper-weight
<Tiensbakung> meek_geek: it really depends on your own hardware, try a HD 1080p video, play around with the parameters a little bit will give you best performance, I use xv for video output, 2 threads for decoding, allow frame drop, 8192KB local file cache
<Poisoned_Dragon> xubuntu857, it's starting to sound like you'll soon have to let go of them.
<xubuntu857> yes it is well past-time but there is always the matter of not wanting to spend money on hardware unless absolutely necessary
<larrypg> xubuntu857, I have a trs-80 and I realized a while ago that it was past-time to give it up
<xubuntu857> yes, I have an apple2 clone and a commodore 64 buried in boxes in the basement and much newer hardware running windows - trying to ease into ubuntu and xubuntu
 * share is going to remove Ubuntu vbox and install Xubuntu
<larrypg> xubuntu857, you can always run ubuntu or xubuntu in a vm- use virtualbox or vmware or what ever and test them
<meek_geek> Tiensbakung, I am on AMD c-60 low powered laptop with hd graphics radeon 6290 built-in should i expect 1080p playback? Its 1 ghz dual core
<larrypg> xubuntu857, altthough with 128 ram you might  be better with a piece of paper and a pen
<meek_geek> guys is there a way to utilize extra ram for performance ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> in theory, that should be fine, meek_geek
<xubuntu857> larrypg, you are quite right.
<meek_geek> Poisoned_Dragon, really ? I got 6 gigs of ram too .. also I have heard VDPAU is a GPU driver for videos how to make it work ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> And a carrier pigeon for internet access, xubuntu857
<Poisoned_Dragon> meek_geek, I'm not sure what to tell you. are you having playback issues in 1080p?
<meek_geek> Poisoned_Dragon, I am having issues even in 720p
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hmm... with frames?
<Poisoned_Dragon> What are you using to play with?
<Tiensbakung> meek_geek, I am ... not sure, you should try. Mine is a dual 1.2G HZ intel pentium, playback in 1080p is not a problem, but frame drop must be accepted, although not noticeable though.
<Poisoned_Dragon> lemme see if I can find a 1080p sample file. If it plays on my setup, it means your doing it wrong.
<Tiensbakung> Poisoned_Dragon: big buck bunny?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh yeah! Got a link?
<Poisoned_Dragon> never mind it's long
<Poisoned_Dragon> I found a short one
<Poisoned_Dragon>  lol, ok. so 1080p is out for me. :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, I expected that.
<evan_> I've had issues booting the Live USB of the 64bit iso. The second it loads and shows the Language window for Installing, my pc reboots
<share> Xubuntu Xubuntu!
#xubuntu 2014-05-01
<share> Continue button is greyed out
<james0r> coincidence that firefox 29 is 29mb?
<share> james0r: #firefox
<share> james0r: the installation file?
<james0r> well i meant specifically the ubuntu package but i'll concede
<xangua> Hi, I have a problem with parole, I can't play a DVD with it (libdvcss2 installed) It shows an error in gstreamer: Could not read from resource. http://i.imgur.com/cMzqCyS.png Is this a know issue? How can I solve this? Thanks
<Unit193> bluesabre: There?
<share> got it working!
<xangua> Hi according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parole/+bug/1098323 this should have been fixed on  parole - 0.6.1-0ubuntu1 (0.6.1-0ubuntu3 installed in trusty) but everytime I put a DVD and select parole to play it gstreamer says:  Could not read from resource http://i.imgur.com/cMzqCyS.png I have gstreamer-plugin-ugly and libdvdcss2 installed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1098323 in parole (Ubuntu) "Parole failes to play DVD" [Medium,Fix released]
<share> how does xubuntu set up a guest session
<share> and why is lightdm showing xfce session AND xubuntu session
<Caduceus> hey
<share> hey
<Caduceus> i have a quick simple questionn
<Caduceus> is it my computer, or does the shutdown menu take forever to popup :/
<Caduceus> well over a minute
<starrats> must be your computer mine is almost instant
<share> Xubuntu is looking good
<xangua> can you play dvd's in parole¿
<cyborgcygnus> xangua, Probably if you have the xubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<xangua> cyborgcygnus: can you¿
<cyborgcygnus> xangua, Hang on I'll give it a go
<xangua> everytime I insert a DVD gstreamer says it can't read the resource, I can manualy open dvd:///dev/sr0 in parole and plays but I wish it could just play when I insert a DVD
<share> why should people use parole instead of vlc
<cyborgcygnus> xangua, Nup I'm getting your message in VLC & Parole, in the restricted extras it mentions some dvdread thing you need to install, I'll try now
<xangua> cyborgcygnus: I have libdvdcc2 installed, share well it's the default player and uses low resources, I wish to give someone a machine with xubuntu
<cyborgcygnus> xangua, so you got it going?
<cyborgcygnus> brb
<xangua> cyborgcygnus: did it work for you? no, everytime I insert a DVD and select parole to open it it says gstreamer couldn't read the resource
<cyborgcygnus> xangua, Did you restart after installation?
<xangua> cyborgcygnus: I already had libdvdcss2 installed since day1
<cyborgcygnus> I installed the restricted extras & it didn't install itself. Had to run this in a terminal just before "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<cyborgcygnus> THe dvd works in parole now, not in vlc yet
<xangua> cyborgcygnus: when you insert a DVD and select parole to play it, does it play?
<xangua> I have to manualy open dvd:///dev/sr0 maybe is because I am using Ubuntu/Unity? haven't tested on xfce desktop
<aussiedownunder> xangua, Just tried to play the dvd in xbmc & it got stuck reading the dvd, had to force restart my pc
<xangua> gonna try in a xubuntu session
<aussiedownunder> Anybody else get weird noises coming from skype sometimes? I sent a message to someone & I got an annoying buzz sound which I had to quit skype to kill
<bo_> aussiedownunder : NSA definatly !!!
<Caduceus> hm, i tried running xubuntu on my cgaming rig and same issue.  shutdown menu takes a while to load :/
<aussiedownunder> bo_, lol
<aussiedownunder> xangua, Well that would be the problem, the default setting for opening a dvd wasn't opening the actual dvd
<aussiedownunder> In other words it does work
<share> hi
<xangua> when I insert the dvd it mounts and automatically opens parole
<xangua> it plays fine in xubuntu, no idea why it doesn't play automatically in ubuntu
<holstein> xangua: xubuntu is ubuntu.. whats the issue? something autoplays in xubuntu? but not main ubuntu?
<xangua> holstein: yes, DVD in parole
<holstein> is this just something you need to get to the bottom of? or you want to auto play? or not?
<xangua> I am currently on a live session of xubuntu and it worked fine, in my ubuntu install parole shows a gstreamer error; could not read from resource
<holstein> could be different versions..
<xangua> bot are 14.04 holstein ,I just wanted to make sure it works in xubuntu and it does (only tried a few, the menus didn't show up fine in The prince of Eggypt
<holstein> xangua: different versions of the software
<holstein> xangua: the live version can, and likely does have an older version
<xangua> holstein: both in live cd and current install are the exactly same version 0.6 revision 3
<xangua> parole 0.6.1-0ubuntu3
<xangua> I also notice in xubuntu it mounts the dvd and the 'Play disc' entry  in Parole player is enabled, while in ubuntu when it mounts it the menu is greyed out
<holstein> xangua: sure, but we can "notice" a bunch of things. whats the goal here?
<xangua> I wanna know if there is a diference between how xfce and unity mount devices?
<holstein> xangua: i think you are describing a difference in configuration for autoplay..
<holstein> could be as simple as being configured to auto mount
<holstein> should be able to go in and change that...
<holstein> they use different filemanagers, and lots of other packages are different
<ball> What on Earth happened to the menu?!
<holstein> ball: you'll have to let us know what is happening with your menu
<ball> holstein: I've just installed 14.04 and I dislike the changes to the menu. Are those Xubuntu-specific or are they from Xfce?
<ball> (I'm wondering whether to find another distro)
<holstein> ball: is the question "how to i change the current default xubuntu menu back to what it used to be?" ?
<Kekai> ubuntu 14.10 is called Utopic Unicorn?
<holstein> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Utopic Unicorn is the codename for Ubuntu 14.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Kekai> !ubuntu+2
<Kekai> ahh
<Kekai> ubuntu 15.04
<Kekai> cant believe we are almost there
<Kekai> 16.04 LTS
<ball> holstein: Well, I suppose that's one approach.
<holstein> Kekai: please use the #ubuntu+1 channel for 14.10 support/discussion, and the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat thanks
<holstein> ball: is that the question?
<ball> I've just done a fresh install though so if there's something better out there...
<ball> ...now might be the time.
<holstein> ball: "better" is a matter of opinion
<ball> Yes, that's fair.
<ball> I'm just used to thinking of Xubuntu as my favourite Linux.
<holstein> ball: that is also a matter of opinion.. and use case
<holstein> ball: if you want another menu, you are free to explore options
<holstein> ball: if you want another distro, you are also free to explore options
<holstein> ball: its *quite* easy to change from the new wisker menu to the old style http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208380
<holstein> from #2 "Right click on panel. Choose Panel > Panel Preferences > Items
<holstein> Select Whisker Menu and press the red X on the right (remove)
<holstein> Then press + on the right for new item, select 'Applications Menu' and finally press 'Add'
<holstein> Use the up and down arrows to position it where you want."
<ball> Is "Whisker" a Xubuntu thing or an Xfce thing though?
<holstein> ball: http://gottcode.org/xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin/
<holstein> ball: i get that you dont like it.. change it if you dont want it.. feel free
<xangua> I like it
<xangua> you can even give it a shorcut
<holstein> sure.. but, "like" doesnt really matter.. its editable..
<ball> Well that's something, anyway.
<holstein> ball: what is "something"?
<holstein> that you can change it back to the one you stated you preffered?
 * ball nods
<ball> That's some consolation.
<holstein> ball: you can change it all to anything you like.. its all open
<xangua> Also this is what parole shows when trying to play a DVD in ubuntu: (parole:4848): GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 351 was not found when attempting to remove it
<holstein> xangua: to remove what?
<xangua> holstein: that is the whole mesage, a single line
<holstein> xangua: sure.. when?
<james0r> how does someone not like whisker
<xangua> holstein: just right now I went back to ubuntu and select parole to play automaticaly when inserting a dvd
<james0r> blows my mind.
<ball> james0r: I prefered the old one and was hoping that was just part of Ubuntu's downward slide.  Sadly it's an Xfce thing so other distros may have it too.
<holstein> ball: ?
<holstein> ball: please just change it if you dont like it
<james0r> ball, fair enough. takes about 30 seconds to replace it with the old one right?
<holstein> ball: some really prefer the, what is arguably, momentum in development
<ball> james0r: I'll have to figure out how.
<holstein> ball: i have you a link, and text specifiying exactly how
<james0r> i came from Linux Mint Xfce so whisker was standard. i need the search field. must have for me
<ball> thanks holstein
<Unit193> ball: Right click, remove, right click, add applicationsmenu.
<xangua> why 14.04 doesn't ships with Synapse?
<xangua> in the repositories*
<holstein> xangua: i would check upstream with debian
<holstein> xangua: https://launchpad.net/~synapse-core/+archive/ppa
<xangua> holstein: I installed the precise package with no issues
<ball> Unit193: Thanks, that's a ton better.
<holstein> xangua: sure.. its not in the repos anymore.. there is a PPA that i linked. otherwise, its easiest upstream to get packages in. could be the synapse team is too small to maintain the package.. could be anything
<xangua>  0.2.10-2
<xangua> Deleted in jessie-release (Reason: None provided.)  :(
<xangua> also deleted in sid
<holstein> xangua: there is no doubt is is gone
<xangua> why would they remove it, it's awesome}
<holstein> xangua: as i said, could be the team doesnt provide support, or is small, or just doesnt exist. could have been one maintainer that is not maintaining
<holstein> xangua: you can always go upstream and offer to maintain, or help maintain.. or fork..
<holstein> xangua: or, just add the ppa...
<xangua> no PPA for trusty but the precise package works fine
<holstein> xangua: pretty sure there was one ofr 14.04
<holstein> for*
<holstein> xangua: you may prefer that to focing the wrong one.. or, just use something else.. kupfer
<xangua> holstein: there is the unstable synapse package ppa witch crashes :P
<holstein> xangua: let them know..
<xangua> I like synapse better, it uses zeitgest
<holstein> if its unsupported, offer to support, or let it go..
<Unit193> It's "dead" upstream.  Dead in the sense it still gets commits, but no releases.
<Archimedes00> Have you guys gotten any bug reports regarding network manager? Everything was fine but now my connection gets dropped several times an hour despite having a strong signal
<Archimedes00> not sure if its related to xubuntu or not
<xubuntu430> hello everyone!
<xubuntu430> first time here
<xubuntu430> am new user of xubuntu
<xubuntu430> got a question:
<xubuntu430> how to avoid turning on the wifi atstart up?
<akis> hi all. 14.04 already released. do you know when it will be available for automatic upgrade on 12.04 systems?
<elfy> with the release of 14.04.1 on 24th July
<share> is there a way to change onboard layout
<akis> elfy: why?
<elfy> akis: why what? you asked when and I told you
<akis> elfy: you have right! https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/ubuntu-12-04-to-14-04-upgrade. i am just wondering!
<elfy> I don't know the exact reasons I'm afraid
<akis> elfy: its ok. another question. i have only 4 gb free on my hd. will this upgrade exceed my hd and it will be on the side on the existing 12.04 or it will be on existing 12.04?
<elfy> akis I can't answer that - you might have 4Gb free - but you might have 30Gb of packages all needing an upgrade. I'd certainly make sure to clear the existing apt cache prior to upgrading apt-get clean
<elfy> and it will upgrade the existing 12.04, it won't install it seperately
<akis> elfy: thank you for advises. i am glad i see that it will upgrade the existing 12.04 and that it won't install it seperately. 30 gb is to big for me because the entire hd is only 35!!! (i am running 12.04 successfully and very smoothly  on an old laptop with 1,5 ghz celron and 1,5 gb ram but with only a 35 gb hd). can i run apt-get clean now to see how hd space will be available?
<elfy> you can run apt-get clean anytime you want :)
<akis> elfy: i run it and more 0,5 gb is now available but i have still only 4,21 gb available.
<akis> elfy:thank yu anyway for your advises.
<elfy> sayiing you have ~4Gb really is meaningless unless we know how big / is and how big /home/user is
<baizon> akis: i recommend https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/bleachbit/
<baizon> for cleaning
<akis> i can get some more space deleting my pictures but i relly dont want that.
<elfy> akis: run this in a terminal and give us the url    df -h | pastebinit
<akis> paste
<akis> give me paste link please
<akis> paste!
<elfy> run that and it will give you a url
<akis> ok. i saw the link. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7371145/
<bjorn_> hi. someone runs xubuntu  on a acer netbook? I consider to switch from lubuntu due to lots of annoying bugs and wants to know if it works better with xubuntu or same same
<Wizard> bjorn_: xfce is far more stable than lxde which is a chinese crap :<
<bjorn_> will it be ok with just 1 gb ram?
<Wizard> Hmm.. for xubuntu alone it will be fine, but you'll probably run into troubles with modern browsers :|
<bjorn_> i run chrome on lubuntu and its ok. youtube is not very good
<bjorn_> well i might as well try. its bad weather anyway :)
<Wizard> Will look simmilar.
<Wizard> Well..
<Wizard> Just install xubuntu-desktop
<Wizard> I mean just install xubuntu-desktop metapackage ;)
<Wizard> No need to reinstall whole thing just to test.
<bjorn_> oh. explain further. does this mean that I can choose what distro to start up?
<magi> how to rest notications to default standard in xubuntu. After clicking do not show, it never shows notifications
<flux242> Hi, I power manager doesn't seems to work with the 14.04. /etc/pm/ scripts aren't executed. Computer doesn't react on the power manager settings like decrease screen brightness after inactivity and so on. How can I debug it?
<brainwash> flux242: scripts in /etc/pm are executed by pm-utils
<flux242> yes, I know
<bjorn_> Wizard, is it like "sudo apt-get install Xubuntu-desktop"and it will run?
<flux242> the /usr/lib/upower and xfce4-power-manager-settings are running
<Wizard> No, with lowercase x, and you will have to log out, choose xubuntu from sessions menu on login screen.
<brainwash> flux242: can launch the power manager in debug mode with "xfce4-power-manager --debug"
<brainwash> flux242: just kill the currently running instance with "killall xfce4-power-manager" first
<Wizard> bjorn_: Didn't you know that all *buntu is basically same system using same software repos?
<Wizard> Brb, shower.
<magi> how to *reset notications to default in xubuntu. After clicking do not show, it never shows notifications
<bjorn_> Wizard, ok. I tried this in many years ago on a ubuntu -->kubuntu test i ended up with a totally bloated system, but xubuntu is probably easier on the system.
<brainwash> magi: you mean notification bubbles?
<magi> yes
<brainwash> magi: and what are you trying to click?
<bjorn_> Wizard, yes I know in some way.
<matariles> Hello, how can I know if the wireless card is broken? It is not recognized even in a usb boot... but it was working until yesterday, suddenly after a update and reboot recognized but non working, and after another reboot not present. Thanks in advance!! Wireless info: http://pastebin.com/WMRZRiQ2
<magi> see i have clicked do not show this when notification appeared. So it isn't showing notification  for that particular act.(ex. network connection, bluetooth file transfer)
<flux242> hm, xfpm restarted and it starts working
<brainwash> flux242: that's magic :)
<flux242> yeah, but it doesn't work after clean boot..
<brainwash> magi: ah, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/67500/how-to-disable-notification-from-network-manager
<brainwash> flux242: you could file a bug report, simply run "ubuntu-bug xfce4-power-manager"
<flux242> I do not have this executable
<magi> thanks brainwash . It helped! :-)
<brainwash> flux242: looks like you've removed "apport"
<brainwash> magi: great :)
<flux242> brainwash: no, I never installed it
<brainwash> or file it manually on https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<flux242> btw Do I need any of acpi* packages installed?
<brainwash> do you?
<flux242> I tried to install acpi package. That didn't help. Then I installed acpid and acpi-support. That didn't help either
<brainwash> I mean is something not working right now?
<flux242> power management and pm-utils aren't working
<brainwash> right
<brainwash> pm-utils usually creates log files in /var/log
<brainwash> like pm-suspend.log
 * Wizard is back
<Wizard> bjorn_: Still here?
<bjorn_> Wizard, yes
<Wizard> And how's xubuntu working for you?
<bjorn_> Wizard, not done yet
<flux242> brainwash: thanks, I see in the log that my script aren't executable. It wasn't needed previously though
<brainwash> it wasn't?!
<brainwash> I'm pretty sure that they have to be marked as executable
<flux242> hm, I've copied them from my previous installation. Maybe the flags got lost in the transition
<brainwash> and regarding the power manager problem, restarting it seems to be at least an easy workaround
<brainwash> so you could automate it via an autostart script or something like that
<bjorn_> Wizard, i get this "bloat" feeling again when I open my lubuntu start menu ;)
<Wizard> Why?
<bjorn_> Wizard, just so many programs I will never use
<flux242> ok, scripts are working now.
<Wizard> Xubuntu 14.04 uses this fantastic whiskers menu.
<flux242> brainwash: yeah, I already have some xrandr add mode script in the autostart
<flux242> Wizard: I don't like it. I'm using older application menu
<flux242> Wizard: I simply cannot find anything in the whiskers menu he
<Wizard> Well, at least you have a choice, flux242 ;)
<flux242> yep
<bjorn_> Wizard, now done. brb
<flux242> btw, can I style the login screen somehow. Because the default login screen looks lame
<Wizard> :D
<flux242> It was better previously
<bjorn_> Wizard, now its up and running.
<Wizard> flux242: It is lightdm, so the answer is yes, you can.
<brainwash> flux242: you can select a different theme, see /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<brainwash> try "Numix" instead of "Greybird"
<flux242> ok, I'll take a look
<Wizard> bjorn_: And how's the taste?
<bjorn_> Wizard, It feels better for sure.  like ubuntu 7-8 years ago but better :) and lubuntu is what xubuntu was back then
<Wizard> LOL
<flux242> brainwash: is it the same setting I can select in the appearence dialog?
<Wizard> flux242: Nope.
<brainwash> flux242: no, this config file only changes the appearance of the greeter screen
<flux242> ok
<Wizard> bjorn_: And what about memory usage?
<bjorn_> Wizard, Can I have a "online" applet in the dock to show ram and processor?
<iimki> is this the right place to get help for xubuntu? newbeeeee
<Wizard> bjorn_: Sure.
<brainwash> iimki: yes, this it the right place
<brainwash> is
<iimki> new to linux coming in from windows
<Wizard> bjorn_: I use "system monitor", it is installed by default.
<Wizard> iimki: Just ask questions.
<iimki> dumping windows and trying to go linux cold turkey
<Wizard> cold greece ;)
<Wizard> iimki: Just forget everything you know about software and you'll be fine.
<Aritheanie> iimki: I'm trying Xubuntu again for the first time since 12.04... dual boot on the netbook
<iimki> will keep this site open and look around a bit when I need help will ask thanks
<iimki> running on a shuttle
<iimki> went through about 20 distro's decided xubuntu most usable for me
<bjorn_> its ok, but I like the one I used in lubuntu better, it showed how parameters changed with time.
<bjorn_> now with dropbox, chrome xchat and thunderbird I use about 500 mb of my ram
<iimki> after trying other distro's and not getting anywhere this is first one I was able to some what use
<bjorn_> Wizard, but
<bjorn_> Wizard, but I know chrome is heavy if many tabs are open
<Wizard> iimki: Matter of taste.
<Wizard> bjorn_: Depends on amount of flash/javascript ;D
<bjorn_> :)
<iimki> agree but as a total newbee I don't have any taste
<Poisoned_Dragon> honesty at it's finest
<iimki> how do you save the settings on this (xchat) so you can find your way back??
<Wizard> iimki: I've edited freenode on server list, put proper nicks and so.
<iimki> duuu found the help button ..will read
<bjorn_> how can I move the panel down to the bottom of the screen?
<Wizard> bjorn_: Sure.
<Wizard> Go to panel settings, deselect "Locked" checkbox. Two handles will appear on each side, drag the panel with the handles.
<Wizard> Than you can lock it again.
<Wizard> I know this is weird :D
<bjorn_> great thanks
<iimki> well I think I have figured it out thanks will sign off and try to reconnect
<bjorn_> I know its nerdy but how can I change the "lubuntu" login and shout down screen to xbuntu?
<Wizard> bjorn_: Hmm, there are packages like lubuntu-something-theme, I don't remember exact name.
<Wizard> You can safely remove them.
<recon_lap> hi, want to copy all the contacts off and old iPhone 3gs over a USB cable, anyone know an easy way to do this?
<cfhowlett> bjorn_ I believe it "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop to install all the default packages - including login.
<Wizard> cfhowlett: Themes aren't changed.
<bjorn_> cfhowlett, I have done that
<cfhowlett> !purexubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Wizard> Oh.
<Wizard> How nice :)
<cfhowlett> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<cfhowlett> Wizard just took a minuthttp://rosegardenmusic.com/resources/e for the brain cells to catch up
<knome> cfhowlett, they didn't ask to remove lubuntu.
<cfhowlett> knome ah, that's different then.
<Wizard> bjorn_: apt-cache search lubuntu | grep theme
<Wizard> Also lubuntu-default-settings.
<bjorn_> Wizard, and then what? paste?
<Wizard> Remove these packages and dpkg shall automatically switch to xubuntu plymouth themes.
<bjorn_> can I write some terminal magic line to do it all, or is it "sudo-apt get remove" on everey package?
<Wizard> You can use apt-get remove with a list of packages.
<cfhowlett> bjorn_ sudo apt-get remove package1 package2 package3
<Wizard> Oh, just like that.
<bjorn_> ok
 * Wizard hopes bjorn_ won't break anything :>
<bjorn_> hahah ;)
<bjorn_> dont mind, all files that are important is in my dropbox anyway. this is just my toy computer
<Wizard> cfhowlett: 404.
<cfhowlett> Wizard eh?
<Wizard> rose garden link you gave me.
<cfhowlett> Wizard www.rosengardenmusic.com
<Tiensbakung> bjorn_: apt-cache search | grep | cut | xargs apt-get install
<Wizard> wtf?
<Tiensbakung> bjorn_: *remove
<Tiensbakung> Wizard: bjorn_ asks for a oneliner for removing all packages
<knome> Wizard, watch your language.
<knome> Tiensbakung, errr.
<Wizard> knome: Oops, sorry.
<Tiensbakung> knome: ??
<knome> Tiensbakung, no, he didn't.
<recon_lap> god I hate closed systems , apple sucks making simple stuff hard
<knome> "all packages"
<Tiensbakung> knome: sorry, I mean all *matched* packages by grep
<knome> ;)
<cfhowlett> wizard:      http://rosegardenmusic.com/
<JohnN> my shed key has the number 404 on it... the fact I find it funny (and/or crack a it's missing joke) every time I use it I think sayz it all...
<knome> if you have non-support related discussions, you can take them to #xubuntu-offtopic
<Wizard> Does xubuntu offer something for formatting usb drives? (or floppies) :P
<JohnN> sorry :) was just a timing thing...
<cfhowlett> Wizard of course!  command line!
<knome> JohnN, it's ok, and not only you who i meant
<Wizard> :D
<knome> Wizard, you can install gparted
<Wizard> Sometimes I just miss windows 95's right click→format :D
<ronmu> Hello, can anybody help mi resolve my problem? :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221207
<knome> ronmu, why don't you delete the partions from gparted before installation since you already have it open?
<Poisoned_Dragon> sda6 is shown as mounted
<ronmu> knome, because i can't. There's no option to delete this partition
<Poisoned_Dragon> that's why it's locked.
<ronmu> how can I unmount this partition?
<Poisoned_Dragon> which has, in turn locked sd4
<Poisoned_Dragon> run gparted before the installer
<Poisoned_Dragon> you can unmount in gparted
<ronmu> how? There's no option 'unmount'
<ronmu> only 'Deactivate'
<ronmu> resize/move, manage flags
<Poisoned_Dragon> yes, deactivate
<Poisoned_Dragon> it's a swap partition
<ronmu> 48,34 swap??
<ronmu> GB*
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh, wait. that should be a swap. it's so big
<ronmu> sda6 = lvm2 pv
<ronmu> sda5, probably boot partition
<ronmu> so should I deactive sda6 (locked)?
<Poisoned_Dragon> yeah
<ronmu> '/' partition should be logical or primary?
<Poisoned_Dragon> you can put / on the moon, if it's a partition connected to your computer.
<ronmu> what partition should I create?
<ronmu> '/' and swap?
<Poisoned_Dragon> How much ram do you have?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Do you like to use the hibernate feature?
<ronmu> 4gb, sometimes
<ronmu> but '/
<ronmu> is a 'must' partition? is that right?
<Poisoned_Dragon> To use hibernate, swap has to be as big, or bigger than your ram
<Poisoned_Dragon> Yes
<Poisoned_Dragon> If you didn't set one, the installer will yell at you.
<ronmu> ok, thank You for help :)
<Tiensbakung> ronmu: make sure / mount to a big enough partition, for me, it's about 20GB
<ronmu> Tiensbakung: well I'm going to creater 44GB '/' and ~ 8GB swap file. No home partition.
<ronmu> create*
<Tiensbakung> ronmu: then you are good to go:)
<Poisoned_Dragon> \o/
<ronmu> previously I was using fedora 20, but damn, too many kernel errors :/
<xubuntu958> hello
<xubuntu958> II am currently installing XUbuntu 14.04 on an old IBM ThinkPad
<xubuntu958> and the installation stops close to the end
<xubuntu958> and the system hangs
<Poisoned_Dragon> IBM forbids the use of linux on it's computers.
<Poisoned_Dragon> j/k
<Poisoned_Dragon> Does it have enough ram?
<xubuntu958> hope not :-)
<xubuntu958> 2GB should be enough
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, so it's not super old.
<Poisoned_Dragon> core 2 duo?
<xubuntu958> no single core
<Poisoned_Dragon> so core solo?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Pentium M?
<xubuntu958> yes
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ah, core solo.
<xubuntu958> Pentium M758
<Poisoned_Dragon> You know there is a drop down terminal display in the installer.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You can leave it open and watch where it hangs.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Also, check the install for defects.
<Poisoned_Dragon> is it a usb stick install?
<xubuntu958> No from DVD drive
<xubuntu958> so I should restart the installation with drop down terminal open
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, use the defect checking option at the boot screen.
<xubuntu958> I have not seen this.
<Poisoned_Dragon> If it fails, you'll know it centers around the dvd or the dvd drive.
<Poisoned_Dragon> when you first boot, you know that symbol that shows up on the bottom?
<Poisoned_Dragon> keyboard = human
<Poisoned_Dragon> when you see that symbol, press any key to show the boot screen.
<xubuntu958> yes i can see this
<Poisoned_Dragon> choose your language.
<Poisoned_Dragon> then select the option that checks the media.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then wait
<recon_lap> so, iPhone's are incompatible with ubuntu?
<xubuntu958> Thanks Poisoned_Dragon. I will have a look at come back !
<Wizard> Uh, I bet that ubuntu offers some iphone-capable app in repos, recon_lap.
<recon_lap> Wizard: I've been looking for 2 hours now for a way to get the contact list off this iPhone with no success
<Wizard> Thank Apple :)
<recon_lap> think's it'd be faster to copy them by hand :(
<knome> recon_lap, gtkpod is supposed to help with that.
<Wizard> I'll take a look at repo.
<Wizard> However, I've never had an iPhone.
<ronmu> how to add 'show desktop' activator?
<recon_lap> knome: thx, I'll give it a try
<Wizard> ronmu: right click on panel → panel → add applet → show desktop
<ronmu> Wizard: thank you :) reminds me a meme: 'are you a wizard?' xD
<recon_lap> Wizard: not my choice, old 3gs rescued phone. just had to replace the battery. want to get the contacts for the previous owner my mum :)
<Wizard> :D
 * Wizard slaps ronmu with Andrew Tannenbaum's "Computer networks"
<recon_lap> hell, that app is .8g
<recon_lap> gig*
<Wizard> ?
<xubuntu958> Hi Poisoned_Dragon
<ronmu> Wizard: I wonder what distro uses Tannenbaum and Linus ;)
<xubuntu958> no error found on the DVD
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm
<xubuntu958> is there a way to have access to installation log, even if the installation cannot be completed ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, that's a plus.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Means the disc and the drive are ok.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I dunno if there is a persistent log to access, prior to completion.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You can try the drop terminal display.
<Poisoned_Dragon> When it hangs, you can see where.
<xubuntu958> yes sounds good.
<Poisoned_Dragon> could always do a test and try another hard drive.
<recon_lap> xubuntu958: if you press del or esc you should be able to see the terminal and the text output from the install
<meek_geek> who all hates the new firefox ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> meh
<Wizard> ronmu: Tannenbaum uses minix ;P
<Poisoned_Dragon> I use chrome, anyway.
<recon_lap> meek_geek: seems little different from the previous one?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, they did tweak the interface a bit.
<Wizard> meek_geek: It is ok.
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, I think it's for the better.
<meek_geek> its like chrome wanabe
<Poisoned_Dragon> They dropped the ribbon feature
<Poisoned_Dragon> If you wanna call it that.
<Poisoned_Dragon> In the end, the interface feels like it would be the same on any OS. Which is good. But, this is all off topic.
<Wizard> 14.04 already has it, so not so very off-topic.
<meek_geek> yep
<meek_geek> its on topic only
<recon_lap1> hmm, gtkpod just gives me a blank window with not menus
<recon_lap1> no*
<Poisoned_Dragon> heh, perhaps.
<Wizard> Is it possible to set keyboard shortcut for whiskers click?
<recon_lap1> and now it's running in the background and i cannot kill it . wtf!!
<knome> recon_lap1, watch the language.
<Wizard> knome: A script, you use a script for these warnings :D
<Wizard> recon_lap1: Hit close button few times and wait a second. xfce will offer killing it.
<recon_lap1> Wizard: I closed the window, it is a background process now and i cannot kill it?
<Poisoned_Dragon> um, killall -9 firefox?
<recon_lap1> looks like I'm going to have to logout / reboot!!
<recon_lap1> it's gtkpod
<Wizard> Well, just kill it with killall -9
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh, killall -9 gtkpod?
<knome> Wizard, we don't want a bot-driven channel
<Wizard> knome: You mean bot kicking people for bad language?
<recon_lap1> no, killall not doing anything, the processes are hanging around , they've locked up my desktop so icons are not showing
<Wizard> Oh, probably cpu load skyrocketed :P
<recon_lap1> ok, rebooting, seems so like windows , can i cuss now?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Meh, I would had done ps aux
<Poisoned_Dragon> found the pid and kill that way
<Poisoned_Dragon> or not
<knome> Wizard, neither that or automatic notices of the language.
<Poisoned_Dragon> in fact, ps aux | grep gtkpod
<Poisoned_Dragon> sudo kil pid#
<Wizard> Poisoned_Dragon: He quit.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I know... Just working it out so that I don't obsess over it.
<xubuntu958> recon_lap, Pisoned-Dragon, thanks to you, I know a bit more now..
<xubuntu958> the install is hanging after Starting CUPS printing spooler/server ok
<recon_lap> xubuntu958: does it say what it's doing after the ok?
<xubuntu958> no....
<recon_lap> xubuntu958: try hitting ctrl-c
<recon_lap> xubuntu958: and ctrl-x
<recon_lap> or*
<recon_lap> xubuntu958: and if it's got to startig cups it may have installed and you might be able to boot into recovery mode to try find the problem
<xubuntu958> Ctrl-x and Ctrl-c have no effect. system seems completely dead
<Poisoned_Dragon> I wonder why cups would have issues.
<Wizard> I wonder why it hangs installation.
<Wizard> However, you can try netinstall.
<xubuntu958> CUPS is mentioned as OK
<Wizard> Is it possible to switch to VT?
<xubuntuNoob> hello
<Wizard> Hi, xubuntuNoob.
<xubuntu958> but some lines earlier, there is a mention of "Starting Restore Sound Card State... fail"
<xubuntu958> this might be the problem?
<Poisoned_Dragon> No
<xubuntuNoob> I was wondering if someone could show me a guide to install Xubuntu on my old beagleboard :) I've been looking for a while with no luck ...
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's normal. You're in live session, xubuntu958. So there is no state to restore to. It's going to fail and that's normal.
<xubuntu958> I am not in live session, I am doing an actual installation
<Wizard> Poisoned_Dragon: failing is normal? This is not windows ;)
<Poisoned_Dragon> XD
<Poisoned_Dragon> Some fails you can ignore.
<xubuntu958> ok
<Poisoned_Dragon> If it said that error in a normal install, then worry.
<xubuntuNoob> has someone done it before ? (installing Xubuntu on ARM)
<Wizard> xubuntuNoob: I did.
<Wizard> On PandaBoard.
<Wizard> I used default installation, than I installed xubuntu-desktop
<Wizard> And than my panda broke.
<Wizard> :P
<xubuntuNoob> lol
<Wizard> Well, not beacuse of ubuntu, obviously.
<xubuntuNoob> I used default ubuntu but everything is so slow because of my small CPU
<Wizard> On panda it was slow because of I/O waits, I bought faster CF card and it got back to normal.
<Wizard> But still, xfce was much more usable than unity.
<Wizard> More RAM for apps :)
<xubuntuNoob> hum ok ok
<xubuntuNoob> I only have 256 Mo of ram so that's another reason to have a light distro. But in the same time I want a graphical one
<Wizard> K, time to revive my PPC.
<florisvda> I was wondering if there is any information available on how to compile Xfce for Xubuntu from source, it seems to me there are quite a few additional options enabled that aren't active when I run 'vanilla
<Wizard> God, good luck with running xfce with 256MB
<florisvda>  ' xfce4*
<Wizard> Like what options?
<florisvda> well for one it seems to be that quite a lot of setting options are missing from the settings manager
<Wizard> o_O
<xubuntuNoob> damn ! do you know any distro which could run with 256Mo ?
<Tiensbakung> xubuntuNoob: crunchbang
<Wizard> Dunno, on amd64 xubuntu takes arround 300MB with pretty default setting.
<Wizard> florisvda: You will have to use something like fluxbox :P
<recon_lap> florisvda: you looking at the setting manager or the systems menu?
<xubuntuNoob> ok tahnks I'll look into that hoping that there is a simple way to make it work
<Tiensbakung> xubuntuNoob: you should use a window manager rather than a desktop environment
<florisvda> recon_lap: xfce4-settings-manager
<xubuntuNoob> like openbox ?
<xubuntuNoob> a window manager ?
<recon_lap> xubuntu958: what I meant that is the install may have installed and gotten stuck configuring something. you may still be able to boot off the hdd
<Tiensbakung> xubuntuNoob: Yes, openbox, jvm, fluxbox, i3wm, use the one you are most comfortable with
<xubuntuNoob> ok
<xubuntuNoob> understood thanks
<Tiensbakung> no problem
<xubuntuNoob> I have to go bye :)
<recon_lap> florisvda: anything in particular your missing? mine seem to have more stuff in there
<recon_lap> hmm, seems libimobiledevice has not made it to 14.04 yet :(
<Wizard> recon_lap: What's that?
<recon_lap> Wizard: a lib that communicates with iPhones apparently, doc are a bit sparse
<Wizard> hmm, lib needs an app using it ;D
<florisvda> recon_lap: this is the difference: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4664802/xfce4-settings-manager-xubuntu.png vs https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4664802/xfce4-settings-manager-xfce4.png
<ronmu> hmm how to create something like in Windows. I mean explorer shortcut on panel? (not places in panel)
<florisvda> first one is from a xubuntu-session the second one is from a xfce session
<ronmu> to instantly open home folder or other folder
<recon_lap> florisvda: who/what are you logged in as on the xface session? do you have admin access?
<florisvda> same Linux PAM user for both session, if that is what you're asking?
<recon_lap> florisvda: well I've got the full list, I can only guess there is some conflict having both unity and xfce on the same machine. what that is I don't know
<krytarik> !info xubuntu-default-settings | florisvda - That's because of this package
<ubottu> florisvda - That's because of this package: xubuntu-default-settings (source: xubuntu-default-settings): default settings for the Xubuntu desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.04.4 (trusty), package size 18 kB, installed size 207 kB
<krytarik> florisvda: Specifically, the file "/etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/menus/xfce-settings-manager.menu", that is.
<freshXubuntuer> hello, can some1 help me please
<knome> freshXubuntuer, ask your question and we'll find out
<freshXubuntuer> today i came to hotel and when tried to connect to their netowork i havent seen networkmanager app in panel
<freshXubuntuer> i tried running "sudo nm-applet" from terminal
<freshXubuntuer> and got this error
<freshXubuntuer> ** (nm-applet:2061): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-pHXWXRIAVa: Connection refused nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<holstein> shouldnt need sudo there
<freshXubuntuer> actually, it makes difference
<freshXubuntuer> without sudo i just got error, and nothing in panel
<freshXubuntuer> with sudo i see arrows in panel
<holstein> freshXubuntuer: nm-applet should be runinng as the user, AFAIK.. not root
<freshXubuntuer> but when i try to connect to desired network
<freshXubuntuer> i cannon enter passoword
<holstein> freshXubuntuer: but, that doesnt mean running as root will faciliate that
<freshXubuntuer> well, error is same when i run it as user
<freshXubuntuer> plus, nothing is shown in notification area on panel
<holstein> freshXubuntuer: ok.. so dont run that as root.. lets start there
<freshXubuntuer> (im using xubuntu 14 btw)
<holstein> freshXubuntuer: 14.04*
<freshXubuntuer> again, this is error
<freshXubuntuer> ** (nm-applet:2061): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-pHXWXRIAVa: Connection refused nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<florisvda> thanks ubottu krytarik, I'm trying to find out more about xdg though. I'm guessing XDG isn't xfce specific ?
<freshXubuntuer> :(
<flux242> Hi, with the Desktop->Icons settings I can select what icons to show on the desktop. I have some definitions in my fstab that I do not want to see on the desktop. So I can unselect 'Disks and Drives'. But the problem is that there are some drives I want to see. Is it possible to selectively show or hide drives icons on the desktop?
<knome> if they are all mounted, i don't think you can hide some and show some
<knome> not sure even if they aren't mounted
<flux242> no, they aren't mounted
<ronmu> Hello, is it possible to search using whisker menu settings?
<ronmu> I mean now I can search application, but if I want e.g. software update I need to go to 'all settings'
<ronmu> and then software update
<ronmu> it would be much easier -> whisker menu -> software update
<knome> not with the current setup
<elfy> ronmu: no it isn't possible to search currently
<elfy> mmm
<ronmu> :(
<ronmu> I hope that it will be available soon
<knome> well as always, patches are welcome
<elfy> ronmu: though it wasn't searchable for in the old menu either
<ronmu> I don't know, I have been using ubuntu(unity) and fedora (gnome3)
<flux242> ronmu: you can create a quick launch item in a panel
<flux242> ronmu: it's not a fix but a workaround
<flux242> actually I kept the old application menu and also the quick launch panel at the bottom like it was untill 14.04
<ronmu> thanks, I'll check it
<tsaavik> anyone know how to get the mpris2 indicator back (the volume knob that has play/pause buttons for audacious, etc)
<tsaavik> Think it might be called: indicator-sound-service
<flux242> tsaavik: I don't think you need anything else as indicator-sound installed by default
<tsaavik> I want the volume knob that 'swallows' the player (audacious)
<flux242> like this ? http://cdn.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/image217.png
<tsaavik> yeah
<flux242> it's by default so
<tsaavik> not on mine :(
<flux242> what distro?
<tsaavik> 14.04
<tsaavik> upgraded from 12.04
<flux242> well at least vlc works that way
<tsaavik> I don't have the volume control at all
<tsaavik> any idea what it is called?
<tsaavik> right click, about?
<flux242> the package is called indicator-sound
<tsaavik> when I click 'add new items' on my panel that dosn't show in the list
<flux242> check if it installed and if yes you may try to dpkg-reconfigure it
<tsaavik> indicator-sound is already the newest version.
<tsaavik> hmm, there is another
<tsaavik> indicator-sound-gtk2
<tsaavik> bah
<tsaavik> indicator-sound-gtk2 is already the newest version.
<flux242> indicator-sound-gtk2 has dependency to the indicator-sound
<flux242> so it's ok
<flux242> try to reconfigure them
<flux242> ah, maybe its not added to the panel?
<flux242> the applet I mean
<tsaavik> yeah, any idea what the applet is called?
<flux242> check if Notification Area and Indicator Plugin are added to the panel
<tsaavik> ah shit, your right
<tsaavik> I bet thats it
<tsaavik> hahha, yup
<tsaavik> indicator
<tsaavik> oh wow, its crashing
<tsaavik> Plugin "Indicator Plugin" unexpectedly left the panel, do you want to restart it?
<tsaavik> atleast I know why it wasn't there, lol
<flux242> maybe logoff/login will help. Not sure
<tsaavik> I have multiple panels, I was able to add it to another /shruf
<SunilJoshi> Hello, I am getting these warnings whenever i perform upgrade on Xubuntu14.04
<SunilJoshi> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<SunilJoshi> LANGUAGE = (unset),
<SunilJoshi> LC_ALL = (unset),
<tsaavik> haha, it only crashes if I put it on the top right corner. guess I just won't put it there
<trickyhero> so my usb stick is read only how do I make it read or write, or allow me to write to it
<trickyhero> sorry, just found out I just had to become root, thought it was the usb stick
<cor_r> Hey everyone, Iam using the newest Xubuntu version and am trying to get it to detect my cell phone. But it shows up nowhere when I plug it in. what do I nedd to install for automount/detection?
<cor_r> anyone?
<cor_r> thanks
<nobody18188181> Anyone else experiencing issues with shift + delete with items on the desktop? I'm not getting a dialog and shift + delete will not remove folders on my desktop
<brainwash> nobody18188181: did it work in a previous release?
<elfy> I got that fleetingly
<NorthSide> anyone got a fix for MagicJack?
<ciscoftw> trying to use xubuntu with dual monitors via a dell dock... xfce4-display-settings only finds the laptops screen and 1 monitor... any suggestions? using xbuxntu 14 (3.13.0-24-generic)
<z4nD4R> Hi all, I've just installed xubu 14.04 and It work pretty well. Only one issue wich I have is about power management. Simply my ntbk is going to lock and shut monitor after 10minutes of no activity.. Even I've set insifinity (or never) .. HW: ThinkPad T420, SW: fresh xubu 14.04... any ideas?
<tsaavik> Figured it out, Pidgin is crashing my notification window
<tsaavik> this guy has the same issue :D https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-indicator-plugin/+bug/1181134/comments/17
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1181134 in xfce4-indicator-plugin (Ubuntu) "xfce4-indicator-plugin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [High,Triaged]
<bjorn_> hi, I migrated from lubuntu by installing xubuntu-desktop, is it possible to have the startup and shutdown screen "xubuntufied"?
<holstein> sure.. but why?
<holstein> i mean, im just saying that since, you can really mess about and end up with a broken system.. otherwise, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop should prompt for what is needed
<elfy> I think that bjorn_ is saying they are still having the lubuntu plymouth/greeter rather than xubuntu after installing -desktop
<bjorn_> elfy, exacly
 * elfy can't remember what he did about that years ago unfortunately
<holstein> yeah, i do remember really messing things up once trying
<holstein> something like http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=7533 is a decent place to start
<bjorn_> I remember one once told me "if its not broken, don't fix it"... maybe I hang on to the lubuntu until I give it a fresh install
<bjorn_> well. its no quick fix it seems. I maybe get back to this later. Thanks anyway, cu
<elfy> that was quick ... sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth if it's plymouth causing issues
<Yancho> guys my xubuntu 14.04 installation is failing and saying the installer has crashed. then sometimes an error comes saying that there is no space on the disk. however the disk has 20gb free. it normally manages to write 835mb on the hdd however the last run wrote 943mb. it fails when choosing the country. any idea where to look at? already tried burning the iso again
<holstein> sounds like a failing hard drive.. i would just test and confirm
<holstein> im also not clear on your message, since you seem to reference an already installed failing system, then, an installer that is failing
<Yancho> sorry my bad :) i meant that the installation process is failing
<holstein> Yancho: i would test hard ware.. memory and hard drive
<Yancho> should i test from the live cd itself?
<Yancho> memory did 8 passes - no errors
<TLangas> Hello everyone! Can someone give me a hand opening ports 137 and 136?
<holstein> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<TLangas> I've tried ipables, but there is no iptables service, so I'll try ufw and get back you you
<holstein> TLangas: what are you trying to do?
<Yancho> holstein, bfore i started speaking with you i did another try and this time it seems its going through - hasn't crashed yet :S will it be possible that i see during the install whats going behind the scenes?
<holstein> not sure..
<Yancho> then again i didnt press continue yet for choosing my country .. before i used to press it straight away .. will give it a few more minutes and see if it crashes
<TLangas> holstein: I'm trying to get Vista to connect to my samba shares.
<holstein> TLangas: nothing is prevening that in samba.. though, its likely premissions related.. i make sure the machines can ping, and i pull down firewalls completely behind the LAN to test
<TLangas> holstein: ya. I turned the firewalls off again. Vista is the only operating system that fails to connect.
<NorthSide> man i keep getting a tumbler error in xbuntu 14.0.4 when extracting files
<holstein> remind me what the new transparent window shortcut is?
<Yancho> should i check the disk using smartctl?
<TLangas> holstein: Thanks for your help. I was able to it working.
<holstein> Yancho: thats what i like to use
<damianos> I've been using crunchbang on my desktop and loving it. I just got a chromebook and wanted my crouton (xubuntu) install to mimic my #! desktop. My one problem is that I can't for the life of me figure out how to get xfce to use the openbox menu. I did openbox --replace but it seems there's something else I'm missing
<holstein> lots.. you should be able to just use the same openblx setup in crouton
<holstein> openbox*
<holstein> openbox is not part of xfce or xubuntu
#xubuntu 2014-05-02
<rafaelpt> Hi, anyone here that could help me?
<starrats> Ask your question rafaelpt someone will help you.
<rafaelpt> Is anyone here aware of the recent radeon uvd problems with the new kernel?
<andrzejr> tsaavik, can you install debug symbols and post a stacktrace of these crashes?
<andrzejr> Can't reproduce it
<damianos> holstein: I thought I was replacing xfwm by executing openbox --replace?
<holstein> damianos: thats just the window manager, anyway
<damianos> ok, so I have to manually configure an openbox session in crouton
<damianos> ...if I want a #! type setup
<tsaavik> andrzejr: sure, I won't be at that computer until tommorrow but will be happy to then :D
<nobody18188181> brainwash: yes it did
<nobody18188181> brainwash: in 13.10 it worked fine
<james0r> having some issues with whisker menu not displaying apps. the old application menu applet finds them but not whisker
<share> which ones
<james0r> seems like everything i install now, not sure when this started.
<james0r> gparted, gnome-disk-utility, just recently... shows up right away in old application menu
<james0r> ahh i'm noticing it only finds it from the cairo-dock xfce integration. it's stealing them for the lack of a more technical explanation haha
<james0r> when i run the applications menu from the panel it is also missing apps
<james0r> ahh it places itself in the settings manager...gparted i mean
<james0r> this is different behavior than debian xfce
<james0r> through me off
<james0r> so if i use MenuLibre it shows all these apps under the right category. but when i go to whisker they're not there. and 'hide from menus' is not enabled
<Aritheanie> hullo. I just tried to suspend my asus eeePC VX6. I'm getting a black screen and my cursor's changed to a X shape; what can I do to get my computer out of this?
<james0r> little ironic but menulibre won't show up in my menus
<james0r> and changes i'm making have no effect
<james0r> anyone else have success using menulibre to edit whisker menu entries? no luck here.
<Randoon> hi all
<Randoon> where might I find Ubuntu's public signing key used to sign xubuntu's isos?
<Randoon> or does Xubuntu use their own key?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto#Get_the_key
<Randoon> I've seen that page
<Randoon> but..
<Randoon> if I am to check a .gpg file from a mirror for the correct key, would that not in some way negate the purpose of gpg itself?
<Randoon> I would think that Ubuntu would publicly announce somewhere their public cd signing key?
<holstein> Randoon: there are many verification steps
<holstein> Randoon: not just anyone can put code in.. keys are in place for that process.. the iso's are built as well from those steps
<holstein> plus, its all open, in the end.. and at the beginnging as well
<holstein> Randoon: the md5 sums are really to verify the downloads went well
<holstein> Randoon: you are looking for a signature for security
<holstein> and, i dont know that there is one.. and that may be becuase they are not uploaded like that AFAIK... but, you can ask in any #ubuntu channel.. or the main ubuntu dev mailing list
<Unit193> Randoon: /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg has it.
<Randoon> hmm.. I get what you're saying.  It's just that someone could theoretically change the iso, compute the hash, then sign it with their key and upload it to a mirror (if they managed to get access that is).
<holstein> Randoon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/326397/verifiying-ubuntu-iso-with-repository-gpg-keys offers a relevant suggestion
<Randoon> much like downloading gpg then verifying it with the hash from the same server you downloaded it from.
<Randoon> k
<jerome_> hello
<jerome_> I have a problem with XUbuntu install. The install stops at cnofiguration time, and if I restart my pc, it doesn't boot.
<jerome_> I have the impression that XUbuntu install is changing my partitions and is not properlly setting boot flag
<cfhowlett> jerome_ Xubuntu will not change any partitions without your explicit approval
<jerome_> it is what I thought as well.
<jerome_> I have set 1 partition 8G for system, 3G for swap and the rest for data.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|jerome_ did you verify the ISO?  and the boot cd/usb?
<ubottu> jerome_ did you verify the ISO?  and the boot cd/usb?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jerome_> and boot flag on system
<jerome_> after XU install, an additional partition is created with no file system...
<cfhowlett> jerome_ no answer to my earlier query?  no response to a troubleshooting suggestion?  no help from me ...
<jerome_> sorry I had missed it
<jerome_> yes, i checked the md5
<xubuntu022> yoo
<xubuntu022> did a fresh installation of xubuntu 14.04 and getting this error = /dev/disk/by/uuid/ volume key -does not exist
<cfhowlett> jerome_ on the USB as well?
<jerome_> I burt a CD from the Iso and verified it after burning
<cfhowlett> jerome_ does the installation always stop at the same spot?
<jerome_> yes.
<cfhowlett> jerome_ that's good!  at what point?
<jerome_> after this line : Starting CUPS printing spooler/server ok
<cfhowlett> jerome_ that's the printing server but it shouldn't freeze your system.  this is during install or at first boot?
<jerome_> during install.
<cfhowlett> jerome_ is this a new(ish) windows 8 computer?
<jerome_> this is an old ThinkPad X41
<jerome_> no more windows system on it.
<cfhowlett> jerome_ and you're using the 32 bit ISO, right?
<jerome_> yes
<jerome_> xubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<cfhowlett> jerome_ damn it should absolutely work!  BUT I have a suggestion; as Lubuntu is specifically optimized for older / slower hardware, torrent the 14.04 lubuntu ISO and try that instead.
<jerome_> ok. I can try this.
<jerome_> Thanks for the help. I'll keep you informed when tryed.
<xubuntu022> jerome lubuntu 14.04 was a lunch bug you have to lunch the wirless icon manualy sudo nm-applet
<typha> does anyone know an alternative to "xfdesktop --reload" in 14.04?
<Unit193> killall xfdesktop ?  Upstart auto-respawns it.
<jerome_> ok. thanks
<typha> thanks for the reply! so that worked to restart it, however it no longer refreshes the wallpapers like it once did.
<jerome_> I have made another trial with XUbuntu install, and I have got a bit more details
<jerome_> Installation stalls at a point and the PC hangs
<jerome_> I got the follwing message :
<jerome_> Kernel Panic - not Syncing: Attempt to kill init! exitcode=0x00000007
<jerome_> CPU: 0 PID: 1 COmm: init Not tainted 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu
<jerome_> after that there is Call Trace dump
<jerome_> any thoughts ? ?
<dave20> can anybody tell me in which folder Xubuntu default wallpapers are located?
<dave20> hello?
<dave20> anybody here?
<nomic> hang on
<nomic> will find out
<nomic> brb
<amigamagic> "/usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/"
<nomic> ./.config/XfceThemeManager/wallpapers/
<nomic> ^ thats where
<nomic> on 12.04
<nomic> but they seem to be also in the amigamagic  one ..
<nomic> but ... you right click desktop & the images originate from there
<nomic> i think it's /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/
<nomic> dave20 answer is: /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops  <- xubuntu default wallpaper location
<dave20> amigamagic, nomic thanks
<dave20> I was looking at /usr/share/backgrounds/xfce/ :D
<dave20> how Okular works in XFCE? I am thinking about installing it but its gonna fetch many KDE dependencies with it, any words?
<nomic> whats okular
<dave20> nomic, a PDF viewer and editor
<Tiensbakung> why you want okular?
<Tiensbakung> Using a kde app in a gtk environment, you should expect a lot of kde dependencies
<dave20> for PDF, I am just not too much used to evince.
<dave20> Tiensbakung, ok
<Tiensbakung> okular should work under gtk environment, but it also loads a lot of kde libraries for it to working properly
<Tiensbakung> I suggest you give evince another try;-)
<cfhowlett> dave20 what are you hoping to accomplish?
<dave20> Tiensbakung, ok :)
<dave20> cfhowlett, nothing really, just always used KDE
<dave20> cfhowlett, so used to KDE apps
<dave20> Thanks anyways, Ill continue with evince.
<cfhowlett> dave20 enjoy
<dave20> :)
<DomiX> hi
<DomiX> When watching a dvd with VLC in fullscreen my screen goest to sleep mode avec 10 minutes, how to prevent this ?
 * [devil-boy] he's back
<ElderDryas> When one checks the "download files" during the install, what files (generally) are downloaded?
<cfhowlett> ElderDryas updates mostly
<ElderDryas> danke
<cfhowlett> ElderDryas bitte
<Yanch0> smartcontrol is saying that my disk passed the test but all the tests say old_age and pre-fail .. that surely means that i need to replace the disk right?
<Kekai> smartcontrol is not permenant
<Yanch0> what do u mean Kekai ?
<PRabyte> question: what is the best way to view netflicks on xfce4? what programs|libs should I install? thanks
<Nalleman> Hi, why does the key ring manager opens when I start my browser? Can I disable this?
<Nalleman> or is it just that I have messed around with my system to much?
<cfhowlett> Nalleman probably you've set it to autostart or you have restore last sessions
<PRabyte> think i found it
<PRabyte> sb
<Nalleman> Its also wierd because I have changed my "sudo" password, but the keyring is still  my old password. And then the encryption is a Third password, it's safe for sure :)
<travis__> so i have ubuntu 14.04 but i really like the xubuntu desktop. how do i switch to that?
<tsaavik> tasksel
<tsaavik> then just pick Xubuntu desktop
<travis__> ok. thanks.
<travis__> just saw i had to install tasksel. as you can see i am a novice to this
<tsaavik> andrzejr: there dosn't seem to be a libindicator dbg package :(
<GridCube> travis__, what do you want to do?
<travis__> i want to switch to xubuntu. i have ubuntu 14.04 already installed
<GridCube> oh, travis__ just open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> that will install all the applications and settings from the xubuntu-desktop metapackage
<travis__> ok. do i have to do a reboot afterwards?
<GridCube> then log off and when loging in choose a xubuntu session
<GridCube> not need to reboot, just log off
<travis__> ok, got it. thank you
<G__81> hi is there a way to have show desktop option in alt+tab ?
<ronmu> Hello, how many passes do you normally do in memtest? I've got ~ 7 hours and 8 passes - no errors.
<G__81> knome: Hi
<tsaavik> ronmu: I'd say your good
<G__81> is there some setting to have it enabled in xfce?
<ronmu> tsaavi: what about HDD tests? Is there a similar program to memtest?
<krytarik> !info smartmontools | ronmu - You could use this, for example
<ubottu> ronmu - You could use this, for example: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.2+svn3841-1.2 (trusty), package size 419 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<ronmu> krytarik , ubottu: thank you, I'll check this program
<ronmu> got random BSOD on my other system (Win8) but it looks like it's not memory failure
<ronmu> maybe hdd, we'll see ;)
<tsaavik> Suspect power supply
<tsaavik> Its one of the most common issues/failures these days
<tsaavik> boot into cmos and check the voltages
<ronmu> hmm, could be, but xubuntu is very stable, no issues
<tsaavik> 12, 5, 3.3 none should be beyond 5% tolerance
<tsaavik> yeah, that is common. It all depends on the type of activity your doing
<tsaavik> download prime95 for windows and run the various stress tests, I bet the 'power supply' stress test will BSOD ya
<ronmu> my 'lenovo soultion center' with various test e.g. disk, battery says that battery is good, but well, I'll check that too ;)
<tsaavik> Oh, its a laptop
<G__81> sorry to repost my question is it possible to have show desktop option in alt tab switcher?
<ronmu> yeah
<G__81> i am using xubuntu 14.04
<G__81> ronmu: how do i do it ? any clues ?
<ronmu> G___81: I don't know, my answer was to tsaavik ('yeah') :)
<ronmu> but ctrl+alt+d = show desktop
<G__81> ronmu: yeah true but wanted to know if show desktop can be an option in alt+tab
<tsaavik> you can rebind the keys
<G__81> tsaavik: i want it to have that as an option when i cycle through the other windows
<xubuntu005> hello,
<xubuntu005> I'm migrating from xp and I don't know how to share a forlder on the network... Can sameone help?
<xubuntu005> I have the Xubuntu 14.04 lts
<drc> xubuntu005: I'd start here and come back with any questiions after that  http://askubuntu.com/questions/321418/how-do-i-share-folders-in-xubuntu
<xubuntu005> Sorry... I'm feeling kind a stupid... but where is "Menu --> Settings --> Shared Folders"?
<drc> xubuntu005: The mouse icon in the upper left corner
<drc> oh, wait...whisker menu now...let me check :)
<Meerkat> since you brought up the whisker menu. I love the whisker menu. Thank you devs and Xubuntu.
<ronmu> Meerkat: it would be great if they could add search option for settings also
<drc> ok...anyone who actually <uses> shared folders want to jump in here?  :)
<skribblezatcha> in the settings manager ronmu?
<tsaavik> whats the whisker menu?
<tsaavik> I still have the mouse
<ronmu> skribblezatcha: no, via whisker menu. Now if I want to e.g. open printers menu: whisker menu->all settings->printers.
<skribblezatcha> an alternative menu that can be used with XFCE tsaavik. http://gottcode.org/xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin/
<ronmu> it would be much easier to search 'printers' in search box whisker menu
<skribblezatcha> o ok, i see what you mean ronmu.
<xubuntu005> Someone help with sahre folders? anywone???
<tsaavik> ah, had it, just wasn't on my bar
<skribblezatcha> right right, which i think that you can do, just not as specific as you are describing ronmu.
<tsaavik> nice, now I miss unity 0% :P
<ronmu> skribblezatcha, but how?
<skribblezatcha> lol tsaavik. not i.:D
<ronmu> in gnome3 and cinammon it works
<skribblezatcha> in the search bar, just type printers ronmu, or whatever you are searching for, firewalls, unetbootin, etc.
<skribblezatcha> just enter that in the search area in the whiskermenu.
<ronmu> and? I see nothing
<ronmu> blank 'page'
<skribblezatcha> for anything at all or just printers?
<tsaavik> yeah, I get nothing for printers also
<travis__>  has anybody ever used edubuntu? I'm thinking of putting it on my daughters laptop.
<skribblezatcha> for printers it may not go there, you may need to call it something else or something, but it works for other things.
<elfy> something in the settings manager does not appear if you search in whisker menu
<ronmu> anything
<ronmu> software updates
<flux242> What's wrong with the icon placement mechanism in xfce? Some icons appears below the lower border. Rearranging icons and then changing their size automatically rearrange them back!
<elfy> ronmu: I'm sure you were told this the day
<ronmu> settings which are only accessible in all settings
<flux242> Some dialogs appears in the middle of 2 monitors
<skribblezatcha> o well it works for me over here ronmu.
<ronmu> elfy: yeah, I know :) but someone wrote that whisker menu is good/perfect ;)
<flux242> you know, primary monitor notion existed even in Win XP
<xubuntu005> Hello, someone (with experience) can help with saring folders?
<xubuntu005> As simples as that: I have a folder and I can't share it... no mouse right click... no menu on 14.04...
<xubuntu005> I suppose that you are thinking: Houston we have a problem....
<flux242> xubuntu005: I'm sure you'll get millions of hits if you google for xubuntu share a folder
<xubuntu005> yes. But didn't find any tool... Can you do it without the terminal?
<xubuntu005> After 30 years with windows I'm migrating from it... so... sorry, but i was used to some conforts...
<xubuntu005> Does xubunt 14.04 have a tool (a gui tool) for this?
<skribblezatcha> share it with what, windows?
<xubuntu005> yes
<brainwash> xubuntu005: install "system-config-samba" and see if it fits your needs
<skribblezatcha> linux and windows sometimes cant share files because of the different filesystem types.
<skribblezatcha> you can share from linux to windows but sometimes not from windows to linux.
<skribblezatcha> fat32 is a filesystem that allows for sharing between the two.
<flux242> xubuntu005: I do not know. I do not have samba installed on my system. But just theoretically you can add custom actions for folders. And you'd need to write a script that would change the /etc/samba/smb.conf . That's how you do it with the right mouse click
<skribblezatcha> you can share files from linux to a fat32, and then windows to fat32, hence most usb stick being formatted to fat32 by default. so its good for storage..
<xubuntu005> from windows to xubuntu is ok
<skribblezatcha> but you have a 4gb limit with a fat32 partition, meaning that you cant store a 5gb file on fat32.
<xubuntu005> Now I need from xubuntu to windows
<skribblezatcha> ok so from xubuntu to windows is the problem, and thats normal.
<skribblezatcha> it may not be convenient but its normal.
<Aritheanie> skribblezatcha: I'm sharing a data partition formatted as NTFS between Windows and Xubuntu, no issues yet
<xubuntu005> So, do we have a slolution?
<flux242> btw the thunar plugin for shares has gone, why?
<skribblezatcha> yes, thats for data storage Aritheanie, thats not sharing files from one OS to another.
<Aritheanie> Ah. Haven't tried, but shouldn't Samba do it?
<skribblezatcha> think about that real quick and get that. thats why a windows app doesnt run on linux and the same way the other way around.
<xubuntu005> Does samba have a gui tool?
<skribblezatcha> yes it does xubuntu005.
<skribblezatcha> or should.
<Aritheanie> http://www.howtogeek.com/176471/how-to-share-files-between-windows-and-linux/
<Aritheanie> I just googled "samba share files between Windows and Linux" and that pooped up in the first 10 results
<xubuntu005> the
<xubuntu005> reverse... share a folder on xubuntu to be acceced from windows!
<flux242> no, rly, it should be pretty easy to do it with thunar custom action and a script
<flux242> maybe I should write an article about it
<Aritheanie> Wiki always needs more docs
<brainwash> ... I've already mentioned "system-config-samba" 10 minutes ago
<flux242> brainwash: does that tool integrates into the thunar?
<brainwash> is that a requirement?
<brainwash> it's a config GUI
<xubuntu005> From a a person that used windows for 30 years, yes it is...
<Aritheanie> xubuntu005: opensuse guide, but it's a start
<Aritheanie> http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/opensuse_guides/opensuse11.1_startup_guide/sec_filetrans_linux2win.html
<flux242> brainwash: look, you have an object and you do some actions with it. It's called user friendliness
<xubuntu005> This is an exemple why people resist to change windows to linux....
<skribblezatcha> nah, its because they forget how long it took them to learn windows..lol
<skribblezatcha> it takes the same amount of time to learn linux.;)
<brainwash> why not use unity then? it's the most user friendly desktop environment
<flux242> why not using windows then?
<Aritheanie> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/04/how-to-quickly-share-files-between-windows-and-linux-mint/
<Aritheanie> It should be called the willingness to do your research vs everything handed to you straight up
<KeyboardNotFound> When I press ctrl+alt+f1, console is opened, and if I enter ls -all, I will see big list, but how to move up/down in that console ?
<xubuntu005> I simply don't like windows 8 nor 8.1
<Aritheanie> Scroll bar not working?
<KeyboardNotFound> Aritheanie, nope
<brainwash> KeyboardNotFound: shift + pageup/down
<flux242> or shift up/down
<Aritheanie> xubuntu005: if you're going to seriously move to Linux, prepare to do a lot of work
<brainwash> lol
<KeyboardNotFound> brainwash, doesn't help
<brainwash> the pipe to "less", ls -all | less
<brainwash> then
<KeyboardNotFound> brainwash, thanks, this helps :)
<Aritheanie> I'll say that installing Linux is waaaay easier than Windoze though
<flux242> no, shift up/down work only in the terminal window. Not in the console
<Aritheanie> Terminal= console I thought?
<brainwash> works for me in the console, but I've maybe configured it to do so
<flux242> no, it worked in console out of the box
<flux242> I just thought that shift up/down works too
<brainwash> ah
<woteva> hai there. why mobile broadband password stored in keyring but i must enter the password as well as keyring password each time i connect?
<xubuntu605> witam mówi ktoś po polsku tutaj :D?
<brainwash> !pl | largi
<ubottu> largi: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<SpeendaSh> Hello everyone (:
<knome> hello
<SpeendaSh> i'm having problem with burning in xubuntu... anyone is good at it ? x:
<knome> ask your question and we'll find out...
<SpeendaSh> sure ^ ^ thanks !
<SpeendaSh> well i was trying to create a data files DVD with brasero, but when ever i launched the bruning it failed before the end... it's now the third DVD that i waste... then i tried to use an other type of DDs (verbatim DVD-r) but then they aren't even mountable and usable on the brasero...
<SpeendaSh> ooops... looks like it was too long...
<SpeendaSh> i'll repeat sorry...
<SpeendaSh> oh neermind lol
<knome> looks fine to me
<knome> ended with "usable on the brasero..."
<SpeendaSh> (i appologise for my awfull english... i'm french x: )
<knome> your english is fine
<SpeendaSh> knome,  yeah indeed it appeared afterwards fror me lol
<SpeendaSh> knome,  thanks ^ ^'
<drc> mechanic syndrome :)
<SpeendaSh> oh? o:
<drc> The minute you take your car to the mechanic, it stops doing whatever it was that made you take the car to the mechanic in the first place.
<drc> i.e., ask for help and it stops :)
<SpeendaSh> oooh right right,
<SpeendaSh> nowi understand lol
<vrkalak> hey, Unit193 ... what's up?
<GridCube> u
<Unit193> Howdy.
<vrkalak> Unit193: Are you using Xfce or Openbox? xubuntu?
<GridCube> http://i.imgur.com/qxeRfP5.png
<GridCube> look at the U
<Unit193> vrkalak: Xfce, generally.
<Unit193> GridCube: Wow, that's in hex or xhcat?
<chrispage1980> hello, is there a way to turn off tap to click in 14.04 please?
<GridCube> xchat
<GridCube> the U was being rendered wrong, but after i restarted its being shown ok
<GridCube> i am afraid something is wrong with my gpu :(
<drc> chrispage1980:   Menu>Settings>Mouse>Device (choose the touchpad)>Touchpad> uncheck tap touchpad to click
<elfy> blame that elfy guy for entering the channel
<chrispage1980> that optin not available, have checked.
<GridCube> chrispage1980, are you sure you selected the options to the proper device?
<drc> chrispage1980: did you select the proper touchpad
<slapyvardis> chrispage1980, it is available for sure, check touchpad
<chrispage1980> yes, using a desktop pc with Logitech unifying device. Wireless PID:4024 is my only conected device and is selected
<Yanch0> smartcontrol is saying that my disk passed the test but all the tests say old_age and pre-fail .. that surely means that i need to replace the disk right?
<GridCube> Yanch0, i used a disk on that state for more than 2 years, but its highly NOT RECOMMENDED
<Yanch0> its painfully slow
<Yanch0> and tried several times to install ubuntu on it .. often the installer crashes .. last time it just hanged (including mouse)
<GridCube> Yanch0, i would do my best to replace it
<slapyvardis> Yanch0, killed two disks that way. Do a back-up if there's any value on it
<Yanch0> il buy a new one then
<chrispage1980> https://www.dropbox.com/s/k2lrk7pdrtsdgqu/Screenshot%20-%2005032014%20-%2009%3A26%3A23%20AM.png && https://www.dropbox.com/s/97sbydrqbtc468g/Screenshot%20-%2005032014%20-%2009%3A26%3A53%20AM.png No otion.
<drc> chrispage1980: interesting...but now I have no clue :)
<drc> my only guess us that it's not recognized as a touchpad.
<cristian> Hi
<vrkalak> I don't the any DVD-R from Wal-Mart ... the .ISO files just freeze.  Cheaper one like, from Walgreen's work best for me.
<cristian> Does anybody know how to change screensavers in 14.04?
<Unit193> cristian: They aren't installed by default in 14.04, but you can install xscreensaver and any extra packages.  If you do that, you'll likely want to disable light-locker.
<GridCube> chrispage1980, can we see an screenshot of the devices tab?
<xubuntu178> test
<xubuntu178> evrybody here ?
<xubuntu178> i have a rly rly big problem
<Unit193> Not everybody, but somebody is.
<xubuntu178> ok i have start the installation form usb stick xubuntu
<xubuntu178> i selectet install xubuntu second to windows
<xubuntu178> bud xubuntu have format all and windows is now delete tcan i rescue my windows files ???
<cristian> I know that xscreensaver was replaced with lighlocker but didn't know that means only "blank screen" screensaver
<xubuntu178> i have now only xubuntu 14
<chrispage1980> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gfy6hvran5nsy8j/Screenshot%20-%2005032014%20-%2009%3A36%3A33%20AM.png
<GridCube> xubuntu178, if you choosed to replace the windows partition, your files are probably all gone
<Unit193> xubuntu178: testdisk and/or photorec are your best options.
<GridCube> there are tools you can use to recover the files if you have not used the drive a lot yet
<GridCube> like photorec and testdisk
<xubuntu178> can i rescue a bit of my files with testdisk  and photorec
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> if they werent overwriten they are there yet
<xubuntu178> i have at the moment only installt xubuntu and doing nothing want to rescue my windows files
<xubuntu178> i lost a lot of btc now
<Tiensbakung> chrispage1980: do you have xserver-xort-input-synaptics installed?
<GridCube> thats why its always recommended to do a backup before installing a new OS
<xubuntu178> näxt time i will do it
<Tiensbakung> *xorg
<xubuntu178> i try now Testdisk
<GridCube> xubuntu178, remember to try and use the disk the least possible, like dont save what you recover over the same diks you are trying to save
<starrats> never had a problem installin xubuntu 14.04 next to windows, just made sure rhe right 'radio' button was correct in installation, never lost windows.
<GridCube> starrats, it can happen, if you for some reason dont pay attention
<GridCube> i myself like to have the partitions ready even before starting to install, do them myself and check everything is ok
<starrats> I know, but you got to PAY attention when installing or accidents will happen
<GridCube> :) you are totally correct starrats
<starrats> I did to, on my windows side
<starrats> I have more space on my xubuntu side of the partition then I have for windows
<drc> chrispage1980: I googled "Logitech unifying device+tap to click", came up with lots of hit, but most of them were specific to the keyboard/mouse.  I'd google and see if you can find an answer.
<starrats> drc helped me a lot today on the 'other' channel, lol
 * drc is guessing if anyone here had an answer, they'd of said so by now.
<drc> for a loose definition of "help" :)
<chrispage1980> Ok, thanks anyway I keep looking.
<David-A> xubuntu178: photorec and testdisk are good, but I think foremost is also a good data recovery tool
<David-A> xubuntu178: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
#xubuntu 2014-05-03
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> my computer is all crashing again
<Nalleman> Hi, dark theme? how to get  menu background etc. in a more plesant color?
<Unit193> Use MediterraneanDarkest?
<Nalleman> Unit193, Is it a download?
<Unit193> Yes.
<Nalleman> So, then the question where to download themes :)
<Nalleman> and how to install
<larrypg> Nalleman, xfce-look.org
<Nalleman> larrypg, thanks!
<Nalleman> Where to save the theme files, or how to find where?
<drc> Nalleman: The easiest place is ~/.themes, you may have to create it.
<Nalleman> drc, ok. then the theme manager have a look there and check what I have customised?
<drc> I've never used the theme manager, but I would suspect so.
<Nalleman> drc, how do you choose your theme then?
<drc> Settings>Appearence>Style...but I just use ochosi's default greybird
<drc> Depending on what you're using, you may have to use Settings>Window Manager>Style also
<Nalleman> drc, ok. that whas what I thought of as "theme manager" :)
<drc> Oh OK, sorry then.
<Nalleman> np, my enlish is a bit fussy so sometimes I cant express myself
<drc> Your English is fine, names especially can be tricky, I've seen two people trying to help/het help go crazy simply because one person called it X and the other Y and neither knew what the other was talking about :)
<larrypg> Nalleman, have you tried...http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=149647 ?
<larrypg> Nalleman, that has to do with xfce-theme manager
<Nalleman> hehe :) Well, now the problem is that the theme does not show up in "Settings>Appearence>Style" even though I put them in .themes directory
<Nalleman> larrypg, no, will have a look
<Nalleman> maybe log off/ log on will do?
<Nalleman> I will have a try, brb
<indy_> how do i customize my xubunty 14.04 desktop? any goo ideas?
<Nalleman> nope, I can't load the extracted themes.
<drc> Nalleman: ok, the theme is in ~/.themes?
<larrypg> Nalleman, just another place to look...http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<Nalleman> drc. well. sorry, i found that they where actually in the "window manager", talking about x and y :)
<drc>  :)
<chrispage1980> So the device I'm using is Logitech K400r - Hold down the blue funtion key and the left trackpad key simultaneously. - No software required, OS is irrelevant.
<chrispage1980> Same again to turn tap to click back on
<holstein> chrispage1980: it works "out of the box" for me
<share> Xubuntu rocks my socks
<gry> i wanted to ask why texworks isn't included by default
<gry> it's so much more wonderful and powerful than libreoffice
<xangua> neither libreoffice is incluided, but you can install both if you wish can't you¿
<xubuntu178> anyone here and can help me to rescue a bit of my windows files
<xubuntu178> xubntu have deletet all and installt only xubuntu
<xubuntu178> bt i selectet to install xubuntu with windows
<goodtime> i did the upgrade on this and it just kept freezeing in like every 10 minutes after bootup
<goodtime> so i reinstalled 13.10
<goodtime> just fine for days now
<goodtime> \sure would have liked to have had the latest LTS though
<goodtime> sure*
<z4nD4R> Hii all, is here some alive? :P Q: I've changed my sound driver to alsa. Everything works but notify bar by changed volume dissapears... any ideas?
<starrats> z4nD4R is that the one up by the clock that is missing?
<starrats> damn he quit alreadt
<Golynx> hi, i cant seem to find a search tool that is similar to Unity search in Xubuntu. Like when searching for images it just shows a black icon instead of the images. Why is xubuntu so limited when it comes to searching for stuff on he pc ?
<starrats> Golynx are you on xubuntu 14.04?
<starrats> Are you searching for what's on xubuntu or?
<Golynx> starrats: no , i'm still on 12.04 lts . I will get a new dvd with xubuntu 14.04 lts on it in this month
<starrats> ah okay
<Golynx> no i want a tool like unity search in xubuntu
<starrats> 14.04 uses the whisker menu at the top of the left hand corner for finding everything in xubuntu.
<Golynx> like it shows previews of images and videos in search results
<starrats> the icon is thxubuntu mouse profile
<starrats> ah okay not familiar with that, sorry
<Golynx> okay, so you guys made a default search tool for 14.04 in xubuntu
<Golynx> i dont like catfish
<starrats> I don't like catfish either, lol
<Golynx> a great thing to have will be to have a search input bar in thunar , to help search for files and folders easily
<Spike29> starrats: the whisker menu only search for applications, not files :(
<starrats> most of the nicks I see helping folks are not currently on, don't know why
<starrats> I know Spike29, thought that is what he was looking for
<Spike29> ok :)
<Spike29> Golynx: you could use synapse ( https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/synapse/ )
<Golynx> the whisker thing is not what i wanted. Looks like catfish will have to stay for a while
<Golynx> Spike29: ty , but i always keep Zeitgeist disabled. I will try that though
<amigamagic> what do you dislike of the whisker menu?
<amigamagic> and what do you dislike of catfish?
<amigamagic> maybe they are not so "bells and whistles" as Unity is, but they do the job...
<Spike29> amigamagic: ofc, and I use both of them
<Spike29> but some people prefer one tool to search apps and files, like synapse or the Unity dash
<starrats> I should not have said "I don't like catfish either, lol' just not have used it enough to appreciate it, :)
<amigamagic> you have to consider that Unity is a big and heavy thing, so Ubuntu is much slower on old pc. Anyway, who likes Unity, should use Ubuntu, not Xubuntu.
<starrats> this is true amigamagic
<Golynx> synapse just gives one result lol
<amigamagic> and many people (like me) don't like the very poor customizability of the UI in Unity or Gnome3
<amigamagic> (for example, I hate the vertical taskbar on the left of the screen, but you cannot change its position... You have to accept is as the designer liked.)
<Golynx> catfish is an okay search tool. When used as custom action in Thunar it works well.
<bluesabre> so, what would make it a great search tool?
<bluesabre> I'm the developer, so I'm always looking for feedback :)
<amigamagic> anyway I suggest to continue this topic on the xubuntu-offtopic channel, before comes knome with thunders and lighning :D
<Golynx> bluesabre: for it to be a great search tool i would like the results of the images previews to show the images instead of black icons. And having a quick search input bar on the Thunar header will make it perfect.
<bluesabre> oh, there is a preview mode now that displays the images
<bluesabre> the button to the left of the menu button
<Golynx> bluesabre: i mean the catfish search results
<Spike29> Golynx: you're using 12.04, that's why you don't have it yet :p
<bluesabre> ah
<bluesabre> look forward to http://imagebin.org/308750
<Golynx> Spike29: which version of catfish have that
<bluesabre> :)
<bluesabre> 1.0
<bluesabre> older versions also have thumbnails when started as "catfish --thumbnails"
<Golynx> oh , thank goodness :)
<Golynx> ty guys this will work perfect
<bluesabre> :) good to hear
<c2tarun> I don't remember XFCE look this http://imagebin.org/308755  UGLY, what did I miss?
<brainwash> c2tarun: select a proper theme via settings manager > appearance
<c2tarun> brainwash, yeah I changed it, after I took the screenshot, but why is everything so opaque? I can't make any of my panels transparent?
<brainwash> right click on the panel and configure it :)
<c2tarun> Also all the buttons are so Squared :P I remember there was slight curve at the corners.
<c2tarun> brainwash, I tried its not highlighted?
<c2tarun> brainwash, I tried its not highlighted!
<brainwash> see http://images.maketecheasier.com/2013/08/xfce-new-panel-alpha-configuration.png
<brainwash> the button shape is defined by the gtk theme
<c2tarun> brainwash, thanks man :)
<c2tarun> actually I had to enable it from compositor
<brainwash> ah, right
<c2tarun> brainwash, there is no synapse in Ubuntu 14.04 :( can you suggest me something.
<brainwash> c2tarun: you could install it from this PPA https://launchpad.net/~synapse-core/+archive/testing
<brainwash> see bug 1288839
<ubottu> bug 1288839 in Synapse "synapse package missing in 14.04 Trusty Tahr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288839
<c2tarun> ohhh... so do you installed it from testing repo? is it working fine?
<brainwash> I did not, but people report that it's working fine
<brainwash> I guess that the new whiskermenu search and xfce4-appfinder (alt+f2) do not fit your needs, right?
<Nalleman> Hi, I have found out that sometimes when I try ty wake my computer up from suspend mode the screen is all black after login. Is this a common problem? Fix?
<brainwash> Nalleman: yes, it's a known issue
<brainwash> bug 1303736
<ubottu> bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Black screen after login from suspend in Xubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303736
<Nalleman> :/ I guess thats good in some way, better than if it was only my computer
<brainwash> Nalleman: you can easily fix it by disabling light-locker or replacing it with xscreensaver
<Wizard> I've disabled locking screen after wake-up and seems it doesn't appear anymore.
<_jay> i have a problem when installing 14.04 edition
<_jay> it shows no wallpaper
<Wizard> :O
<_jay> and it doesnt installl
<p1ro> hi, i dont know why i cant prevent teamviewer for starting with system
<p1ro> i have disable it on settings "in teamviewer" but still
<knome> p1ro, check under session and startup in the settings manger
<knome> *manager
<Wizard> _jay: dvd or usb install?
<Wizard> Check iso image checksums and/or do dvd self-check, _jay.
<_jay> i redownloaded it
<Wizard> Cool, verify checksums.
<p1ro> knome, umm where the settings manager should be ?
<knome> p1ro, in the main menu. if you are using whiskermenu, it's one of the three buttons at the bottom of the menu
<p1ro> whisker menu? im suing what is default or comex with lxde
<knome> then ask #lubuntu - this is not the lubuntu channel
<p1ro> ohh my bad sorry
<starrats> I recently added, today that is, icons to my desktop, like Firefox, Thunderbird and a few others but when I double click on them I get 'Untrusted application launcher' what's that all about, I set it up via xubuntu's instructions?
<brainwash> starrats: maybe you need to mark the launcher as executable
<pascal_dher_> hi. I'm trying to get ubuntu 13.10 minimal install with xfce to run a command before going to sleep.
<pascal_dher_> Can anyone tell me how to get ether xfce-power-manager or logind to run a command before going to sleep? or a third way
<pascal_dher_> going to sleep = suspend.
<brainwash> pascal_dher_: use pm-utils to run a custom script on suspend, usually you need to place it in /etc/pm/sleep.d/
<brainwash> make sure the script is marked as executable
<brainwash> and it will be executed as root
<pascal_dher_> brainwash: ok. trying that out..
<KeyboardNotFound> Can I disable fans in my laptop ?
<starrats> brainwash how do I make launcher executable?
<brainwash> starrats: open a terminal window and run "chmod +x <file>"
<pascal_dher_> brainwash: Thanks, it works now with your hook in tandem with logind (apparently, first I set it to ignore, but then nothing happens).
<brainwash> pascal_dher_: glad you got it sorted
<starrats> Brainwash <files> = launcher?
<brainwash> yes, example: chmod +x ~/Desktop/firefox.desktop
<starrats> Sorry I'm confused on it brainwash, please forgive still learning things
<starrats> ah ok
<starrats> so do that to each icon I have on desktop?
<starrats> I have 5 icons
<brainwash> try it
<brainwash> if it works for one launcher, then edit the other ones too
<brainwash> as of now we don't even know for sure that this will do the trick
<starrats> chmod: cannot access ‘/Desktop/firefox.desktop’: No such file or directory
<starrats>    this was my answer in term
<brainwash> did you skip the "~"?
<starrats> ah, yes, lol
<brainwash> and you have to specify the correct launcher filename
<starrats> ah okay
<brainwash> firefox.desktop was just an example
<starrats> ok
<starrats> gotcha
<starrats> done
<kingplusplus> hello guys, i have do users which is A and B. When i log into A i try to switch user so I can access b but i get a "Black Screen of Death" anyone here with an idea to fix this?
<starrats> it was easy since that little window that said 'Untrusted application launcher' had an 'executable' tab on it, lol!
<drc> starrats: Now that you have learned the power of chmod, you could have used thunar.  In this case, click on Desktop in the left panel, CLT-Click on each icon you want to change, right click on any one of them, go to Properties> Permissions, and click the box at the bottom (Allow this file...) :)
<starrats> ah okay cool, thanks drc
<drc> Easier when doing multiple files/launchers.
<pascal_dher_> brainwash: only problem is that suspend now takes considerably longer time 15-30 seconds instead of 2 seconds.
<brainwash> pascal_dher_: what does your script exactly do?
<brainwash> any script will delay the suspend routine
<pascal_dher_> just runs a killall  which terminates the application immediatly - I moved it to the resume phase now though and it's still slow.
<kingplusplus> hello guys, i have do users which is A and B. When i log into A i try to switch user so I can access b but i get a "Black Screen of Death" anyone here with an idea to fix this?
<pascal_dher_> I didn't pm-utils installed before
<brainwash> pascal_dher_: that's odd
<brainwash> pascal_dher_: take a look at /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<starrats> done and thanks drc!
<drc> starrats: thank brainwash. he taught you something, I just added a shortcut.
<starrats> thought I did, but than k you too brainwash, sorry
<starrats> my bad!!
<pascal_dher_> brainwash: wow - didn't know it does so many things when suspending - anyway my system is quite low on IO due to having root on USB-stick. Suspend worked fine before pm-utils, I just didn't know how to run a hook. Do you know any other way of running a hook than through pm-utils
<pascal_dher_> ?
<brainwash> pascal_dher_: how do you trigger suspend usually?
<brainwash> starrats: glad we could help you :)
<starrats> and thank you again both of you, the more I learn the better I'll be, lol
<drc> starrats: remember to "pay it forward".
<starrats> now going to try something that I hope will take away the 'freeze' problem I'm still having, but that has to wait until this afternoon.
<starrats> yes I have been practicing that idiom
<pascal_dher_> brainwash: change /etc/systemd/logind.conf to have "HandlePowerKey=suspend"
<starrats> here and in real life
<pascal_dher_> brainwash: and then suspend works. There seems to be many systemd hooks but since systemd isn't "really used" by ubuntu I don't know how to handle them.
<brainwash> pascal_dher_: not sure then
<brainwash> exactly, ubuntu only uses logind and a simple wrapper for systemd to get it working
<pascal_dher_> I also tried with the xfce power manager, but I cannot get it to do anything else than shutdown or ask
<brainwash> does "xfce4-session-logout --suspend" work?
<pascal_dher_> brainwash: yes
<brainwash> so you could write a simple script which runs "killall xyz; xfce4-session-logout --suspend"
<brainwash> or any other command which triggers suspend
<brainwash> and the assign it to the power button via acpi event script
<brainwash> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/acpid
<brainwash> the package is also named acpid in debian/ubuntu
<kingplusplus> How do i get around the problem of switching user in Xubuntu? When i switch from user A to B it works but getting back to A from B i see a black screen which means I have to restart because nothing else works. Please someone should give me advise on how to solve this.
<pascal_dher_>  brainwash ok. I got something to work with... I'll be back
<brainwash> kingplusplus: do you run 14.04?
<kingplusplus> brainwash:  yes i do
<brainwash> I assume that the new screen locker app "light-locker" is locking the inactive session
<brainwash> try to disable it
<brainwash> settings manager > light locker settings
<kingplusplus> brainwash: thanks it seems like it fixed it. I have switched a couple of times and didn't have the probs
<pascal_dher_> brainwash: thanks, I removed pm-utils and installed acpid and configured the powerbutton event to only do my kill command and it works great :-)
<brainwash> pascal_dher_: that's awesome :)
<brainwash> kingplusplus: ok :)
<kingplusplus> brainwash: i noticed i can't lock screen when system is idle for 10 mins? So i need to manually lock screen right?
<sheer> is there an easy way to get rid of the stupid bluetooth icon?
<sheer> (when I have bluetooth disabled)
<holstein> sheer: i just removed it from startup
<sheer> that's genius, thanks
<Nalleman> Hi, my computer goes into suspend mode when I close the lid, I dont want it to do anything. I have choosen accordingly in the power menu and such
<brainwash> kingplusplus: so, you've configured light-locker to automatically lock the screen after certain amount of time, but it does not work?
<brainwash> Nalleman: take a look at bug 1307545
<ubottu> bug 1307545 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power Manager settings are ignored when closing laptop lid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307545
<Nalleman> hm, was this a problem in the verson before?
<brainwash> which version before?
<Nalleman> 13.10
<brainwash> it has been patched in 13.10 some months ago
<brainwash> and it should be also fixed in 14.04
<brainwash> but some people report that the problem is still present
<brainwash> maybe due to some configuration mess up
<Random832> anything i should watch out for upgrading to 14.04?
<brainwash> Random832: you should read the release announcement beforehand
<brainwash> http://xubuntu.org/news/14-04-release/
<Random832> >The panel layout is updated, and now uses Whiskermenu as the default menu - how do i purge my current panel layout to get the new default one?
<brainwash> xfce related config files are located in ~/.config/xfce4
<j83> hello :)
<j83> hi all, new user here, installed 14.04 any advice on extra things 2 do?
<j83> it is working great on my laptop.  i really enjoy it.
<holstein> j83: no.. just relax and try and get comfortable with the defaults.. experiement with the live CD or guest account
<CuriousTahr> Hi, it depends on what you want to do with...
<j83> holstein: ok great
<j83> CuriousTahr: i pretty much use web, email, vlc.  pretty basic, but all i do
<drc> j83: I'd look at the panel plugins (mail check, weather, sensors, etc)
<j83> drc: yeah thanks guys, i will play around
<j83> :)
<CuriousTahr> j83: so you already have all what you need ;)
<j83> lol.... sounds like it right
<j83> i was jus curious because only been using linux 3month's now
<j83> i was on mint 16 xfce
<j83> it only took 2month's before i nuked win8 off HD
<skribblezatcha> j83: if you dont want your panel on the top, you can put that down on the bottom so that it has that mint feel to it by default.
<j83> 500gb hd all for xubuntu
<j83> yes i did few things
<skribblezatcha> the more traditional appearance and feel of a desktop environment. thats what i do since that is what i prefer.
<skribblezatcha> cool j83.
<j83> right
<j83> hey anyone use a dock program?
<j83> or can suggest one?
<skribblezatcha> i used to use docky j83. its a nice dock..but it doesnt have the shutdown buttons on it, for that you want cairo dock, but i think that docky is more attractive.
<skribblezatcha> so i just use the shutdown buttons in the menu and am ok with that.
<j83> hey ok, i will google and read up
<skribblezatcha> now i dont use docky though, i just add desktop icons and panel launchers for the things that i use most and am good to go.
<skribblezatcha> cool.
<j83> oh ok
<skribblezatcha> yeah, thats they best thing to do, or just use synaptic to install it and check it out and if you dont like it use synaptic to also remove it.
<skribblezatcha> yeppers.
<j83> well right on guys good 2 see nice ppl here, i will play around and if i have a question or problem i will be back
<j83> ty all and hagd
<j83> gonna go get lunch :)
<skribblezatcha> have fun j83.
<xubuntu991> anyone here?
<xubuntu991> anyone here?
<xubuntu991> just installed xubuntu 14.04 and no modules are loaded after restart. suggestions
<xubuntu991> ?
<holstein> xubuntu991: not likely
<holstein> xubuntu991: the kernel is modular, so there are lots of modules that are trying to provide hardware support for you.. what is not working for you specifically?
<xubuntu991> so lsmod shows nothing
<xubuntu991> specifically, i log in and get a frozen cursor, the wrong resolution, no networking, etc.
<xubuntu991> however, using the live usb worked perfectly
<xubuntu991> holstein: you stil here?
<holstein> xubuntu991: yes
<xubuntu991> anyone have any ideas if lsmod shows nothing?
<holstein> xubuntu991: i would take them one at a time..
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> then, move on to a proprietary graphics driver if needed. the wifi driver..
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> if its broadcom or whatever
<holstein> keeing in mind, that i was not promised linux support, so knowing that diligent troubleshooting will be necessary
<holstein> the differences in the live cd and the installed system is something to look at as well. the most important of which is the hard drive.. testing the hard drive would be a nice step.. i like gsmartcontrol
<holstein> also, recieving updates during the installation can make the installed OS differ from the live OS
<xubuntu991> holstein: thanks, good places to start
<Demontager>  Is any good dark Xubuntu theme exists ? I want to safe battery power while out of AC
<Lazar> That wont save your battery very much
<Lazar> You can use tlp to set powersaving options
<Lazar> I think its tlp, maybe tpl :D google that pls :D
<Lazar> I dont have battery problems so dont know exact name, but its very good tool
<Demontager> <Lazar> already using TLP
<Aritheanie> turn off wifi and use ethernet where possible
<Aritheanie> screen brightness to minimum
<Demontager> darker theme will keep monitor darker so it will consume less power obviously
<Demontager> simple powertop test shows less power consumption on dark environment
<Lazar> Not true dude, if its on same brightness level then nothing will change
<Lazar> Anyhow you hafe xfce themes on deviantart
<Demontager> 13.1 Watt draw on light Xchat window and 12.4 draw on black terminal window
<holstein> Demontager: http://xfce-look.org/ install what you like.. if "13.1 watt" refers to "wattOS 13.10", its not supported here
<holstein> Demontager: in 12.04 or any version, in the terminal, you can set the colors as you want
<dreamon> How can I reset xubuntu settings. by starting xubuntu with Prime / nvidia im stucked in a blackscreen. But system is still running .. later I can here skype connecting
<Random832> when I asked if there was anything to watch out for upgrading to 14.04
<Random832> I kind of expected "might make my system unbootable" to make the goddamn list
<NorthSide> man i got to fight to read files threw my network in this xubuntu 14.04
<NorthSide> seems to have a very hard time trying to mount the drives
<NorthSide> i have to close windows and reopen them
<Zyde> Hi guys. I am a new Xubuntu user, and I am having some difficulties installing Wi-Fi drivers. I posted a thread on reddit (here: http://www.reddit.com/r/xubuntu/comments/24lpkf/need_help_installing_wifi_drivers/). Anyone know whats up?
<angelo_> ciao a tutti
<angelo_> avrei un problema con xbuntu
<angelo_> buona notte
<NorthSide> anyone having problems trying to access network drivers/folders
<NorthSide> xubuntu 14.04
<j83> what's up all
<j83> :)
#xubuntu 2014-05-04
<ashfallen0> I have a weird issue... I have a qt app that runs fine as root, but crashes as normal user.
<ashfallen0> anyone alive in here have an idea?
<c2tarun> Hey friends, I changed my top panel into left side. Now the only problem is time is not coming in proper orientation, Is there any way to fix this? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-sunday04may2014-072143ist.php
<esterleigh> is this the proper place to ask support questions?
<esterleigh> is it possible to get root access in thunar?
<esterleigh> w/ mint xfce i could just right click a folder and click 'open as root'
<esterleigh> but no such option w/ xubuntu
<esterleigh> is my only option terminal?
<c2tarun> esterleigh, did you try running gksu thunar from terminal?
<c2tarun> I think so :)
<esterleigh> no
<esterleigh> does that open thunar w/ root access?
<esterleigh> im quite a linux noob if you've gathered
<esterleigh> ok installed gksu and good to go thank you!!
<tomatosalad> Hey, in 13.10 I was able to disable the "scroll on other windows to switch focus" thing, but I can't find the option now. Anybody know where it is?
<xubuntu716> Installing xubuntu 14.04 and I would like to know what it means encrypt the installation.  I had problems with 12.04 and runaway file duplication that soon filled my harddrive.
<tomatosalad> xubuntu716: it will a) enable LVM and b) encrypt your / partition (and maybe /boot and /swap, I'm not sure)
<xubuntu716> Thank you.  Is there a way to delete files in the encrypted partition?
<tomatosalad> yeah!
<tomatosalad> the thing is
<tomatosalad> with full disk encryption
<tomatosalad> it's just a security feature
<tomatosalad> what it means, is when you turn on your computer, before it even boots, you have to enter a password
<tomatosalad> when you enter it, it decrypts the harddrive, and starts booting
<tomatosalad> Some people need it, some people dont
<tomatosalad> I choose to only encrypt my home directory
<tomatosalad> that option is later.
<tomatosalad> In practice, you really don't need to do it at all, but it's *wise*
<tomatosalad> full disk encryption is a bit overkill for most people, though
<tomatosalad> In fact, I'd say it is for the *vast* majority of people
<xubuntu716> Does it work well enough that if someone steals the harddrive they cannot decrypt the files on it?  How long would it slow down the NSA?
<xubuntu716> roughly that is!
<tomatosalad> Your run of the mill thief? They'd not be able to get into it, without a security flaw in things other than the encryption
<tomatosalad> I'm not sure what the algorithm that LVM/Xubuntu uses, but it's beyond adequate
<tomatosalad> The NSA, heh, that depends if you believe the rumor that NSA has broken RSA or whatever
 * tomatosalad checks what algorithm is uses
<tomatosalad> xubuntu716: It looks like it's AES-256, which is incredibly strong
<tomatosalad> xubuntu716: most people assume that it hasn't been cracked by the NSA, it'd be safe to say
<tomatosalad> xubuntu716: ahh, digging deeper, AES-256 is approved by the government for "top secret" data
<tomatosalad> xubuntu716: so, that should tell you something. It's used internally by them ;)
<tomatosalad> xubuntu716: in short, your porn will never be seen by anybody but you ;)
<xubuntu716> Except  your provider knows where you have been!
<xubuntu716> I wonder if the NSA doesn't provide half the links in TOR?
<tomatosalad> meh.
<tomatosalad> Probably not the NSA, but a few law-enforcement agenceis
<xubuntu300> hi
<Monolith> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu 14.04 LTS to an old-ish HP laptop. At first the installer ended on a copying error, but after a second run it installed well. A few times though, an error message window briefly appears for a fraction of a second with the title of 'Defcon of [computer name]' This usually happens as open apps crash and I need to reboot. Is this a common message or was I hacked or something? It's a pretty intimidating titl
<tomatosalad> Monolith: the odds of being hacked are slim to none. Probably a weird, one-off error
<tomatosalad> Monolith: but it is strange.
<Monolith> Ok, I'm just paranoid because of the name. Is it a common message at all? Nothing has come up searching google.
<tomatosalad> Yeah, no idea.
<tomatosalad> Run a reinstall, see if it happens again
<meek_geek> sup
<dreamon> Good Morning. Installed xfce on Ubuntu 14.04. where can I deativate desktop changing when moving a window to the sides?
<brainwash> dreamon: settings manager > window manager > advanced
<dreamon> brainwash, thank you.
<brainwash> :)
<dreamon> a few more questions do I have :)
<dreamon> I added in panel a objekt (its not in englisch, therefore I describe). I can see bluetooth, email, time, -> xfce4-indicator-plugin. I cant hide oder move their positions of the symbols.
<dreamon> the other thing is, xfce is freezing some time. cant move mouse anymore.
<dreamon> STRG+F1 and back with STRG+F7 it goes on woring.
<brainwash> dreamon: did you try to relog after doing some changes in the indicator plugin settings dialog?
<dreamon> brainwash, Yes. this problem is there all the time.
<brainwash> it's most likely bug 1314042
<ubottu> bug 1314042 in xfce4-indicator-plugin (Ubuntu) "xfce4-indicator-plugin is not configurable - hide does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314042
<brainwash> dreamon: does the whole desktop freeze or only the mouse?
<dreamon> brainwash, hole desktop
<dreamon> I think since I installed nvidia. (using prime, so I can switch between intel an d nvidia
<brainwash> mmh, maybe that's the cause
<brainwash> some sort of gpu lock up
<tomatosalad> How do I disable scroll-to-focus window in 14.04? I used to have it set not to do so
<dreamon> I will keep this in mind, and switching back to see am I right or not.
<brainwash> dreamon: you should also take a look at some log files like /var/log/syslog
<brainwash> tomatosalad: settings manager > window manager > focus
<tomatosalad> brainwash: it's not there, I looked
<brainwash> what exactly is missing?
<brainwash> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/preferences#focus
<brainwash> you need to alter the "raise on focus/click" options
<tomatosalad> brainwash: no. It used to be in mouse behavior settings I could disable the scrolling focus
<brainwash> mmh
<brainwash> not clue then
<brainwash> no
<JohnN> when I wake my machine I'm getting a login which says "light display manager" at the top that doesn't recognise my password any ideas how to get rid or set the password?
<BBLLCC> hi
<BBLLCC> xubuntu 14.04 64 bits, every time I boot the system it takes 40 seconds to check something (bios maybe?) all I see is a white cursor and then the system boots normally. Id like to reduce the waiting time, making the system do the check every 10 or maybe 15 boots. What do I need to do?
<notwist> BBLLCC: what is this "the check" that you are talking about? sounds like you're assuming a bunch of stuff that you don't really know
<notwist> JohnN: try pressing ctrl+alt+F6 to get into a non-graphical prompt and see if you can login there. most likely you can't so you'll need to reset the password, if you don't have another user on the system with root access you can boot in safe mode and get root from there I believe. You should be able to google the rest
<flux242> What bothers me is that network manager after clean boot asks for a keyring password to connect to my access point. After entering the password network manager won't connect to the station automatically. So every time after a new boot I have to enter the password and then connect manually. And it wasn't like that previously with the 13.04. What's your experience?
<brainwash> flux242: is gnome-keyring-daemon running in the background?
<flux242> yes, otherwise I wouldn't get the enter password dialog
<brainwash> works fine here
<brainwash> maybe try to reproduce it with a new user account
<brainwash> or is this a fresh installation anyway?
<flux242> well, home is old
<flux242> its on a different partition
<flux242> i could try to dpkg-reconfigure nm
<flux242> but it's good to know that this is just a local problem. Thanks for helping
<BBLLCC> no notwist i have no idea, thats why i ask
<starrats> How do you release the on screen keyboard to return to your regular keyboard?
<meek_geek> sup
<starrats> Anyone with an answer to my question above?
<FrancescoC> Hi everyone
<FrancescoC> Maybe someone can help me
<cfhowlett> !details|FrancescoC
<ubottu> FrancescoC: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<FrancescoC> Since i upgraded to xubuntu 14.04, it continues randomly logging me off. I didn't change anything, just upgraded
<meek_geek> FrancescoC, Are you having a lot of prop. software on your xubuntu ?
<starrats> any answer to my question above?
<meek_geek> starrats, I do not get your question
<starrats> well you have the capabilities of having a 'virtual keyboard on your screen in xubuntu at startup, if you use it and get logged in with your password when you go to use your keyboard on the laptop or your keyboard with your tower/desktop, those keys are frozen, at least mine, so is there a way to release the virtual keyboard to return to your regular one?
<starrats> cannot explain it nay better meek_geek
<elfy> starrats: settings manager - acceesibility - asssistive tech - is that ticked? if it is untick it
<meek_geek> ^^
<starrats> not ticked at all
<elfy> no idea then
<elfy> might be in settings - onboard actually
<starrats> ah okay
<meek_geek> starrats, Setting - onboard - Show Onboard while editing text
<meek_geek> Try that one
<starrats> well the 'Show onboard while editing test' was off/not ticked
<xubuntu932> i need some help with pulse audio, if someone has time to give me a little hand. It keep switching between headphones and speakers and i can't seem to make it work (xubuntu 14.04)
<meek_geek> starrats, I think you need to look into more settings yourself then
<starrats> I guess I will have to, been looking thru the different ones on setting mgr.  might have to google this problem/bug
<xubuntu932> anyone?
<bazhang> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (trusty), package size 111 kB, installed size 962 kB
<bazhang> !info padevchooser
<ubottu> padevchooser (source: padevchooser): PulseAudio Device Chooser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1.1 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 107 kB
<bazhang> try those for a start
<xubuntu932> pavucontrol is the main issue actually. Whatever i try on setting the audio, it goes on it's own and starts switching between speekers and headphones (no headphones attached)
<xubuntu932> i managed to make it stop by editing /etc/pulse/default.pa by commenting "load-module module-switch-on-port-available" but in that case only the headphones (if attached) work, not the speakers
<bazhang> file a bug, and the give the *full* info as you just did, not like earlier
<xubuntu932> i have a packard bell easynote notebook. Audio device when inserting "asplay -l" results: Intel [HDA] AD1986A Analog
<starrats> I went to google, found a ubuntu page with the problem I'm having so I hope this will help me down the road when I log out, which i'm not going to do until tonight when I shut down my comp. if I shut down at all.  Wish there was a 'button' at night to do or just close the lappie like windows and put your password in with out any freezing, which I'm still experiencing.
<skribblezatcha> starrats what issue are you having if you dont mind me asking?
<xubuntu932> bazhang i'm still pretty much a newbie to linux in general, and all the info that i posted was thanks to some links i found on the net. Where should i post a bug report? And are there any more things i must post other than what i already mentioned?
<starrats> My issue is that when I shutdown at night or have to restart the computer because it's 'requesting' me to after updating, when I get to the logon screen to initate my password it won't let me.  i have to shutdown a few times to get to do so, it's driving me nuts.  I even bought a new mouse thinking this would solve the issue but hasn't.
<skribblezatcha> o i see. have you tried disabling light locker?
<starrats> This 'freezing' of the cursor does not happen on my windows side of this dual partition just xubuntu.  Almost tempted to try ubuntu but not sure if that would do any good.
<bazhang> !bug | xubuntu932
<ubottu> xubuntu932: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<skribblezatcha> well first, do you have a swap partition starrats?
<xubuntu932> bazhang thank you
<starrats> let me see, check gparted, brb
<skribblezatcha> ok, take your time.
<starrats> per gparted = Linux Swap Size-3.48GiB/Used-4.00KiB/Unused-3.48
<starrats> oh by the way it's on /dev/sda5
<skribblezatcha> ok cool starrats. what is your ram in that system if you dont mind me asking starrats?
<starrats> I forget but it's a lot, is there a way on term to tell me or I would have to go to my windows partition and find out, lol
<skribblezatcha> do you have inxi installed starrats?
<starrats> I do not know?
<starrats> would not know where to look for it
<starrats> or if it's installed
<zleap> hello
<skribblezatcha> ok cool, in terminal enter sudo apt-get install inxi starrats.
<skribblezatcha> once its installed let me know please.
<starrats> ok
<zleap> i have a new install of xubuntu 14.04 it was working great yesterday, today I can't insall libreoffice and the whole thing keeps freezing then giving me a blank white screen and zero responses
<zleap> i can ssh in so if it happens again is there anything i can run from the ssh session to help figure out what has caused the crash
<starrats> It's done installing
<skribblezatcha> ok cool, now in terminal enter sudo inxi starrats.
<skribblezatcha> you will see your mem there.
<skribblezatcha> the amount after / is your total ram installed.
<starrats> this is my report from term on that request sorry posting the msg here:  CPU~Dual core AMD A4-3305M APU with Radeon HD Graphics (-MCP-) clocked at Min:800.000Mhz Max:1600.000Mhz Kernel~3.13.0-24-generic x86_64 Up~2:25 Mem~851.9/3427.8MB HDD~500.1GB(0.9% used) Procs~173 Client~Shell inxi~1.9.17
<skribblezatcha> ok cool, 4gb of ram, thanks starrats.
<skribblezatcha> ummm, ok..now have you tried disabling lightlocker starrats?
<starrats> ok
<skribblezatcha> do you know how to do that?
<starrats> yes and done, went to settings mgr>lightlocker>turned off locking
<starrats> it was 'on' now it's 'off'
<skribblezatcha> ok cool.:) now see if that helps. when it goes to sleep..you should now just be able to move a mouse and it wake up and everything be ok.
<starrats> should restart now or just waiting until tonight when i shutdown for the evening?
<skribblezatcha> it depends on when you want to know if it works or not.
<starrats> ah ok
<skribblezatcha> or when you want it to start working.;)
<skribblezatcha> i would do it now, so that it works for this evening just in case you decide not to shutdown.
<starrats> this command was given to me by drc 'synclient TouchPadOff=1' when i put in my new USB mouse yesterday,  At startup the Touchpad is still active but when I'm here or any other site the TouchPad is disabled
<skribblezatcha> so is that why you dont want to shutdwn?
<starrats> I shutdown because I don't want to leave the computer on all night, well it does go to sleep and if that's okay I will do that starting tonight
<skribblezatcha> i hear you. i shutdown too..so i know exactly what you mean.
<flux242> starrats: you problem is that you cannot enter password at login?
<starrats> correct flux242 after turning on comp in the morning after a night of shutdown or sometimes after a re-start
<flux242> I do not know what the problem, but you can skip the login screen completely. Switch on auto login for you user
<starrats> I push the the starting key of my password and it won't put in the 'dot'
<skribblezatcha> i thought that you were having issues with waking up from a sleep.
<skribblezatcha> because the screen locker was messing things up. my fault starrats.
<flux242> starrats: if you have complete xubuntu installed then there should be Users menu in the setting
<flux242> starrats: there you can switch on auto login
<starrats> don't worry skrbblezatcha and flux242 auto login by going from me to 'user accout at the login screen where PW goes?
<flux242> I don't follow
<starrats> at the login screen I have a choice that is my name, 'other' and 'user' I believe, is that what you are telling me to go to user and login?
<flux242> no, go to setting manager, find users and groups
<starrats> ah okay
<starrats> flux242 just created a user
<flux242> you could user your current user
<starrats> well when I log off for whatever reason I will be trying this,  Is this the 'auto login' you are saying to me?
<flux242> yes
<starrats> ah ok
<flux242> starrats: you if log out then you'll have to enter the password. But usually you do log out only to change current user. If you have only one user you don't have to log out
<stephanie_> just installed lubuntu and am having an issue with the firefox address bar: http://i.imgur.com/wS7SG4u.png
<stephanie_> someone on the forums told me xubuntu was having the same issue
<starrats> here's my new desktop:  http://imgur.com/e2fkVjh
<brainwash> stephanie_: open a terminal window and start firefox by running "firefox"
<brainwash> does it generate any warning messages related to your font issue?
<brainwash> also try to run "firefox -safe-mode"
<stephanie_> brainwash, (process:8321): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<brainwash> this will start firefox with addons deactivated,..
<stephanie_> brainwash, i already tried that yesterday...deleted my profile, reinstalled...nothing worked
<brainwash> the glib-critial message is "normal" and expected to appear
<brainwash> mmh, it's the first time that I see someone reporting this visual glitch in the address bar
<brainwash> you should file a bug report on launchpad, simply run "ubuntu-bug firefox"
<brainwash> also add the link to the ubuntuforums(?) thread to your report
<stephanie_> brainwash, ok
<Guido1> Hello, I'm searchin for a program like "DDR pen drive recovery" for Linux. (Gparted sees the flash drive as unformated)
<skribblezatcha> format it Guido1 with gparted.
<skribblezatcha> or is there data on the pen drive that you are wanting to get off of it?
<Guido1> Yes, there is data on the pen drive which I want back
<skribblezatcha> ok, what format is the pen drive in at the moment?
<skribblezatcha> fat32 is what its formatted as by default.
<Guido1> I assume it's fat 32, but as mentioned linux shows it as unformated (windows xp, 98 and 7 too)
<skribblezatcha> ok..well lets try this..do you have anything else plugged in Guido1 such as an external storage device or another pen drive other than that one?
<Guido1> skribblezatcha: In the moment yes and no free port. I was hoping for an answer which i can try later
<skribblezatcha> ok, well you will want to unplug the other things unless you can see the drive label..which if nothing else would be plugged in..a usb stick would show as sdb1.
<skribblezatcha> so this is what you would want to try from xubuntu in terminal: sudo mount /sdb1 //mnt
<Guido1> skribblezatcha: (In the moment the pen drive is by a friend who also has linux)
<skribblezatcha> o ok i see.
<skribblezatcha> well you would to plug it in, and run this command: sudo mount /sdb1 //mnt
<Guido1> okee and what do i (or he) have to do after "sudo mount /sdb1 //mnt"
<skribblezatcha> once you run that command you are going to want to open thunar (file manager) by clicking on the home icon on your desktop..then go to filesystem, and go to mnt. you will see the contents of the pen drive there.
<skribblezatcha> if it mounts thats a good thing and thats what will happen. if it doesnt mount then thats a bad thing and you are in bad shape.
<skribblezatcha> lol
<Guido1> I tryed ddr pen drive recovery and found that there are files on it, but the names where gone and the demo version does not allow to recover. So it should be possible to recover the data somehow
<skribblezatcha> well i told you what you can try, if that doesnt work then we can go from there.
<skribblezatcha> the other way is to try and use gparted for data recovery.
<Guido1> skribblezatcha: How can I use gparted for it? I'm very carful with that because I don't want to write on the pen drive ;-)
<skribblezatcha> in gparted, you would be sure to be on the pen drive partition and then go to device, attempt data rescue.
<Guido1> skribblezatcha: okee
<Guido1> I also had the idea that I maybe just have to change something so that the pen drive is seen as fat 32 instead of unformated
<zleap> is there a way to show the menu bar in thunar, please it vanished yesterday, not sure what happened to make it vanish
<brainwash> zleap: ctrl+m should restore the menu bar
<zleap> brainwash, thanks
<zleap> brainwash, its now fixed
<starrats> are you sure GridCube?
<GridCube> starrats, ?
<starrats> itwas suppose to be a haha Ah I didn't see the tail _ at the endof your firts nick, my bad, lol
<GridCube> :D
<nonya> how to find out system info
<knome> like, what information?
<nonya> My system like in windoz
<knome> hardware information? kernel logs?
<nonya> yes allthat
<knome> i doubt you want all of the kernel logs
<knome> try lspci.
<nonya> like what my kernel is
<nonya> do i have xubuntu 14
<knome> 'uname -a' for kernel information
<knome> 'lsb_release -a' for version information
<knome> (and there is no "xubuntu 14", only xubuntu 14.04)
<nonya> ok got it
<nonya> trusty
<nonya> I have a problem with the last software update the firefox url is blacked out
<nonya> no matter what i use as addon theme
<xangua> blacked out¿
<nonya> how can i take a picture of desktop to show it
<knome> press the print screen button.
<nonya> did now how do i post it
<knome> !imagebin | nonya
<ubottu> nonya: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<nonya> http://imagebin.org/309046
<nonya> does any buddy see what i mean
<Tatuus> Hi, how can i adjust the screen brightness? I can't find the slider such as in Ubuntu anywhere :/
<nonya> do you see knome , ubottu
<nonya> i can still copy the url but can not see it http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?br
<nonya> but not the whole url
<nonya> brb
<Tatuus> any help with the brightness? the "fn" button does not work, so i can't "force" the brightness through keyboard
<nonya> can some one help me with this http://imagebin.org/309046
<nonya> I have a problem with the last software update the firefox url is blacked out
<xangua> have you tried start firefox in safe mode or a fresh profile nonya ?
<nonya> not yet how do i do that
<nonya> working on it
<xangua> nonya: menu button, help icon, restart
<nonya> still the same
<nonya> xangua, still the same
<nonya> http://imagebin.org/309054
<xangua> I saw someone mentioning a similar issue on #firefox
<xangua> He even linked to bugzilla, my current install is ok
<nonya> hmm it only happened when I updated the software by Xubuntu
<krytarik> nonya, xangua: It's this one: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1005501
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1005501 in Untriaged "Solid coloured rectangles/bars instead of text in address/location bar" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<krytarik> nonya, xangua: And this is the Launchpad equivalent: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1314924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1314924 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Adressbox Entries unreadable: Grey/Black Mask overlaying text" [Undecided,New]
<nonya> let me look in to it
<nonya> been looking into it
<nonya> no fix yet
<nonya> guess I will go to chrome
#xubuntu 2015-04-27
<Hudsonkem> when notebook got lockscreen in few minutes it turn off how i can disable that? xubuntu 15.04
<mst__> hi
<mst__> short question, maybe it has been already asked, the app switcher (when pressing alt-tab) is now with the update to 15.04 pretty big, how can i turn it back to small?
<ochosi> mst__: you mean the window previews?
<mst__> yep
<mst__> how can i turn them off?
<ochosi> window manager tweaks > compositor > show windows preview
<mst__> perfect, thank you very much!
<mst__> :)
<ochosi> np, yw
<xubuntu55d> hi guys
<knome> hello
<xubuntu55d> is there any good themes
<xubuntu55d> for xubuntu 15.04
<xubuntu55d> also
<xubuntu55d> i have found some bugs
<xubuntu55d> how can ı report
<knome> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<knome> xubuntu55d, some themes that work well are shipped with xubuntu
<knome> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager -> Appearance (tabs Style, Icons) and/or Settings Manager -> Window Manager (tab Style). Starting with Xubuntu 13.10, you can control some of your theme colors from Settings Manager -> Theme Configuration.
<knome> hmm, that wasn't what i was looking for
<xubuntu55d> hmm
<xubuntu55d> alright
<xubuntu55d> what about fonts
<xubuntu55d> wait
<xubuntu55d> ım coming
<xubuntu55d> phone
<knome> install fonts from repositories (there are some) or copy fonts from elsewhere to ~/.fonts (where ~ is /home/yourusername)
<xubuntu55d> okey
<xubuntu55d> which fonts do you should
<knome> more theme can be found from xfce-look.org (and in many places really), but there is no guarantee how well they will work across all applications
<xubuntu55d> is copy command
<xubuntu55d> cp
<xubuntu55d> right ?
<knome> yes
<knome> and re: fonts, you might need to run "fc-cache -f ~/.fonts"
<xubuntu55d> is this clears cache ?
<knome> it updates the cache
<xubuntu55d> hmm
<xubuntu55d> ım facing a problem thats about booting
<xubuntu55d> at every booting my system making filesystem checking
<xubuntu55d> this decrases boot time
<knome> do you let it finish?
<xubuntu55d> how to solve this ?
<xubuntu55d> some times yes
<xubuntu55d> some times not
<xubuntu55d> at start of this problem
<knome> it should check the file system about one in 30 times, but if you don't let it finish, it will keep on doing it on next boot
<xubuntu55d> i didnt cancelled
<xubuntu55d> hmm
<xubuntu55d> ok then ım make it one more
<xubuntu55d> cya
<xubuntu82d> same thing knome
<xubuntu82d> it takes too short time to check
<xubuntu82d> did it 2 times
<xubuntu59w> Hi, I upgraded my laptop to v15.04 over the weekend. And now when I try to start the system, while connected to the docking station with 2 displays, it goes into suspend mode. But without the docking station, I can boot without any issues.
<xubuntu59w> from the syslog I could find the following messages:
<xubuntu59w> Apr 27 09:07:26 wdf-lap-0452 systemd[1]: Starting Light Display Manager... Apr 27 09:07:27 wdf-lap-0452 NetworkManager[987]: <info> init! Apr 27 09:07:27 wdf-lap-0452 NetworkManager[987]: <info> update_system_hostname Apr 27 09:07:27 wdf-lap-0452 NetworkManager[987]: <info>       interface-parser: parsing file /etc/network/interfaces Apr 27 09:07:27 wdf-lap-0452 NetworkManager[987]: <info>       interface-parser: finished parsin
<xubuntu59w> Apr 27 09:07:27 wdf-lap-0452 kernel: [  211.304048] PM: Preparing system for mem sleep
<brainwash_> !pastebin | xubuntu59w
<ubottu> xubuntu59w: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu59w> sorry; http://paste.ubuntu.com/10910238/
<brainwash_> xubuntu59w: not sure, /etc/systemd/logind.conf has a commented entry #HandleLidSwitchDocked=ignore, maybe try to uncomment it
<xubuntu59w> ok, thanks will try.
<brainwash_> I cannot find any related bug report or forum thread
<brainwash_> so, I suggest that you use launchpad, askubuntu or ubuntuforums to report/ask about this issue
<xubuntu59w> ok
<knob> Hey guys... got an odd question.  I have light-locker installed.      If I boot up the laptop, light locker does not lock the screen.   The screen does go blank within the alloted time, yet does not "lock".     I then go to ligh-locker settings, Disable it, Enable it, and Apply.     Then it works just fine.
<knob> Any idea what I could have wrong?
<brainwash_> knob: is light locker enabled in settings manager > session and startup > autostart applications?
<knob> brainwash_, on my way to check...
<knob> brainwash_, =)   nope... it's not there!
<knob> Should I add it?     I do have a similar entry, which is not checkmarked...  it reads     Screen Locker (Launch screen locker program)
<knob> I reckon this is not the same as adding   light-locker  ?
<brainwash_> similar?
<brainwash_> it sounds like its the right one, but only disabled
<brainwash_> does it run the "light-locker" command?
<knob> ok ok... going to enable it now, reboot.. and see what she does.    Reporting back in 5-10 minutes
<knob> LEt me check
<knob> Hmm... oddly enough, I cannot edit it.   The edit button is greyed out.   Like if it was built-in
<knob> Err,   like if the entry was built in, so you can't edit it
<knob> What do you think about adding my own entry, and using  light-locker   command?
<brainwash_> sounds like a valid solution
<knob> Testing out now! =)    Reporting back shortly
<brainwash_> light-locker-settings should actually create this auto start launcher
<brainwash_> so, something is odd on your side
<knob> brainwash_, defintiely.... I installed light-locker, removed it, installed gnome-screen something, then uninstalled... then kept on poking at it with a stick... etc.       So I got myself into this. =)
<brainwash_> you said that you cannot it the existing launcher, but can you check/uncheck it?
<knob> Oh yes, I can check/uncheck it... yet not edit it.
<brainwash_> you cannot edit those which are located in /etc/xdg/autostart (system ones)
<brainwash_> is this xubuntu 15.04?
<knob> No... I haven't uipgraded yet.
<brainwash_> ok
<brainwash_> some things have changed in how light-locker is integrated into the Xfce environment with the release of 15.04
<brainwash_> so, I was wondering if you experience some regression or new bug
<knob> brainwash_,  ok ok...   I am rebooting her now... checking to see if light-locker works as it should.   If all is good, I will upgrade to 15.04
<knob> brainwash_, working as it should now!!  =)
<knob> Thanks!
<knob> Going to upgrade to 15.04 now
<brainwash_> you're welcome :)
<bynarie> hey anyone noticed their cursor kind of disappear when moving it towards the top of their screen on 15.04?
<bynarie> ah ha, i found the bug on launchpad
<ochosi> no, frankly i've never seen that
<bynarie> i think it just started happening with 15.04, i could be wrong
<bynarie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-346/+bug/1440012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1440012 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 (Ubuntu) "The cursor disappears on the top of the screen" [High,Triaged]
<ochosi> hm, you're using a newer nvidia driver, i'm on 340
<ochosi> also weird that ppl using intel drivers confirm that bug too, so it's not really a driver issue then
<bynarie> right
<bynarie> im also on linux 4.0 so i dont know exactly what the issue is
<knob> Just upgraded to 15.04... so far, so good! w00t w00t! :)
<jackbravo> hi, do you guys know if the torrent for 15.04 is hosting instead the file for 14.04?
<jackbravo> I downloaded the torrent, and installed, and only after using it some time I realized I was using 14.04
<jackbravo> the file is named xubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<knob> jackbravo, that's odd... got a link?
<drc> jackbravo: Where did you get the torrent?
<jackbravo> you know what..... nevermind :P. I just realized I have both iso files here in my downloads folder. So maybe I just picked the wrong file when creating the bootable USB :$
<drc> Been there :)
<jackbravo> sorry :( :P
<thyphus_> hi. i tried xubuntu 15.04 with two displays. my problem is that the "primary display" option does not affect anything. i want to have the panel on the right display, but it's still on the left display (not the primary). in the panels options for the display "automaticly" is selected
<jc00ke> Good morning. I upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04 yesterday and my networking stopped working. I'm at a loss as to how to debug. Suggestions? Thanks!
<jc00ke> I'm hardwired in, I've turned WiFi off
<MisterMom> thyphus_, just a guess can you switch displays by dragging them in the displays module
<thyphus_> MisterMom: the order of the display is right, just the panel is on the wrong display
<thyphus_> MisterMom: but yes, i can drag the displays... but that's not my problem
<MisterMom> thyphus_,  im not using dual display atm
<krytarik> thyphus_: "in the panels options for the display 'automaticly' is selected" - change that to the one you want it to be on.
<xubuntu13w> hy
<xubuntu13w> is anyone here?
<krytarik> xubuntu13w: Yes, just ask.
<xubuntu13w> great, tell me please, I am new on ubuntu and a
<xubuntu13w> I want to try it
<xubuntu13w> is there any mp3 player available?
<knob> xubuntu13w, what did you search for?
<knob> There is a Music Player
<xubuntu13w> i just downloaded ubuntu and I want to know where I can download any programs
<xubuntu13w> and how to install them
<xubuntu13w> is the same like on windows?
<drc> xubuntu13w: Just use the Ubuntu Software Center (in the menu)
<xubuntu13w> ok
<xubuntu13w> I will try it
<Quenz> Getting write errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/10914507/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/10914506/
<knob> Quenz, http://askubuntu.com/questions/399709/install-with-sudo-app-get-install-doesnt-work-not-using-locking-for-read-only
<knob> ?
<Quenz> knob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10915568/
<knob> hmm
<knob> at a loss mate
<knome> Quenz, what did you do before this happened?
<Quenz> Nothing, except try to update
<knome> so the installation existed in a vacuum with absolutely nothing happening...?
<knome> is it a fresh install?
<Quenz> Well, I can't think of anything notable that I did
<Quenz> It's not fresh, no
<Guest43188> hi, i heard that xubuntu will be removing abiword and gnumeric in 15.04. is that true?
<Guest43188> i quite like abiword and some of those other programs and im not sure whether or not i should upgrade to 15.04
<bazhang> !info abiword
<ubottu> abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-5ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 1097 kB, installed size 4277 kB
<Unit193> Guest43188: No, that's in 15.10.  Also, that's *by default*, so you'll still be able to install them, and upgrades will keep them.
<bazhang> install it then
<knome> Guest43188, in 15.10, but it will still be available in the repository
<knome> Guest43188, and if you have them installed an you upgrade, they will be kept installed.
<Guest43188> ah okay. thanks. my laptop told me about an upgrade to 15.04 and i wasn't positive on the changes. thanks for your help.
<knome> Guest43188, it's just a default application selection, not tying anybody to anything
<MisterMom> are there any screen savers for xubuntu 15.04
<Unit193> light-locker is default for screen locking, but if you want actual screensavers you can install xscreensaver.
#xubuntu 2015-04-28
<MisterMom> ok do i have to do anything extra or will installing them take care of things ?
<MisterMom> i dont want to mess with a perfectly good system lol
<Unit193> If you install xscreensaver, I'd remove light-locker.  You can check preferences for xscreensaver for locking and screensaver options.
<MisterMom> ok thanks
<MisterMom> sounds easy enough
<pjotter> Hello everybody. Does anybody know if there is a sollution yet for the problems with lightlocker in 14.04?
<pjotter> I just did a clean install and noticed that the screen still blanks after 10 minutes or so, no matter how light locker is set. I used to completely remove lightlocker and install xscreensvaer instead. But maybe there is better fix for this
<jetage> Since installing Xubuntu 15.04, shell scripts don't execute on a mouse click, instead opening in an editor.   Any idea what adjustment needs made?
<pragomer> how can I set up the keyboard layout of light-locker in xubuntu 14.04 ? it uses english although my system language is german
<varaindemian> Is it safe to deactivate guest account on xubuntu 15.04?
<cfhowlett> varaindemian, yes
<varaindemian> cfhowlett: and how do I do that?
<varaindemian> I tried gksu thunar /usr/share/gvfs/mounts/network.mount^C
<cfhowlett> varaindemian, not like that ...
<varaindemian> and modified AutoMount to false
<varaindemian> cfhowlett: and it's not working
<varaindemian> ye
<varaindemian> is it in settings?
<cfhowlett> varaindemian, I'm behind the great firewall, so my google is broken.  search: xubuntu guest account disable
<varaindemian> the great firewall?
<cfhowlett> varaindemian, "china"
<varaindemian> cfhowlett: I see
<Unit193> varaindemian: Just set [SeatDefaults]\nallow-guest=false in the lightdm config.
<Unit193> I personally have /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-noguest.conf installed with a custom package, but /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf may be easier.
<varaindemian> what is that AutoMount?
<varaindemian> shouldn't that be set on false?
<Unit193> Are you also looking to edit settings in thunar-volman-settings ?
<varaindemian> in 50-guest-wrapper.conf I have this: [SeatDefaults]
<varaindemian> guest-wrapper=/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-guest-session
<Unit193> Good for you?
<varaindemian> I don t see any "allow-guest"
<Unit193> You won't.
<varaindemian> Do I need to add that line?
<Unit193> echo allow-guest=false | sudo tee -a /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<varaindemian> like "allow-guest = false"
<elfy> varaindemian: the above is a command to run in terminal which will do what you need
<varaindemian> thank you guys for your patience, but I want to know where is that file I should edit
<elfy> the file to edit IS in that command
<Unit193> And mentioned before.
<elfy> indeed
<varaindemian> pasted /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf in file manger and nothing happened
<elfy> why would it?
<elfy> you need to edit it with a text editor
<varaindemian> tried gksu thunar /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<varaindemian> and I got this
<varaindemian> failed to open...
<elfy> right
<elfy> try with a text editor - like mousepad
<varaindemian> elfy: worked and the file is empty :D
<elfy> do you actually read what people tell you?
<elfy> or just some of it?
<varaindemian> elfy: I know echo... willdo the job but I'm trying to edit it manually
<elfy> ok - so edit it - the information has been given to you
<varaindemian> thank you
<Unit193> Add [SeatDefaults] at the top.
<varaindemian> Unit193: ok
<thyphus_> hi. i tried xubuntu 15.04 with two displays. my problem is that the "primary display" option does not affect anything. i want to have the panel on the right display, but it's still on the left display (not the primary). in the panels options for the display "automaticly" is selected (i don't want to choose the right display as it's not working if i undock my notebook)
<Luyin> thyphus_: screenshot of what you have?
<ochosi> thyphus_: yeah, the xfce panel doesn't support that option (yet), however, other panels (like plank) do. the xfce panel always appears on the top left screen by default
<pragomer> where is xubuntu's autmount option saved (autmount of drives) ?
<thyphus_> ochosi: ouh, okay. is there a bugreport already open?
<ochosi> pragomer: thunar > edit > preferences > advanced > volume management
<ochosi> thyphus_: i think there already are bugreports for the various components that could support the primary display option
<pragomer> do you know where this option is save in config-file?
<thyphus_> ochosi: okay. thank you
<ochosi> thyphus_: np
<ochosi> pragomer: open xfce4-settings-editor, channel is thunar-volman
<pragomer> oh I see.. its the file volmanrc I think
<ochosi> no, it should be in xfconf
<ochosi> unless you use a very old version of it
<pragomer> ochosi you mean me ?
<ochosi> well yes, there aren't so many other people here that i'm talking to right now :)
<pragomer> mm.. yes.. you are right.. did not work (I want to use it inside a remastering script..)
<pragomer> so you mean:   /home/xubuntu/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/thunar-volman.xml ?
<ochosi> yup
<pragomer> ok, let me try..
<HsAsMKMy> when i use gksu to open applications, the mouse cursor always show busy for a long time. it bothers me.
<HsAsMKMy> is there a way to avoid this ?
<pragomer> @ochosi... thunar-volman.xml is completly ignored when copying it to /etc/skel
<pragomer> other things I copy to "skel" they work..
<pragomer> thunar-volman.xml is always resettet
<brainwash_> pragomer: do you manually edit it?
<pragomer> I manually edit it on my host system... setting "true" to "false" (I dont want to automount media/drives/...)  And I copy it with my remastering-script to /etc/skel/.config/.....   or in a 2nd try I copy it to /etc/xdg/..... but when I look a live-users's "thunar-volman.xml" there is "TRUE"
<pragomer> it is ignored...
<brainwash_> you mean /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu ?
<brainwash_> also, are other files copied and used correctly?
<pragomer> No, I just copy this one file: http://pastebin.com/W5M9PXxY
<brainwash_> do you start the normal Xfce session?
<brainwash_> files for the Xubuntu session are located in /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu
<pragomer> Yes, its the normale xfce/xubuntu session.. I will try to copy it to /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu
<pragomer> It did not work: http://pastebin.com/Eq5DbKNj
<pragomer> Although I changed the target to /etc/xdg/xdg-ubuntu/.....
<pragomer> it is still ignored..
<brainwash_> pragomer: I have no idea then. sadly, I'm not familiar with the process of remastering the iso
<pragomer> no problem. thank you
<xubuntu04w> does anyone else have the problem that the "docky"-panel at the bottom stops rendering but still seems to be active and clickable?
<xubuntu04w> Just when I start Xubuntu the panel is shown and the graphical rendering is working. Then I click a program, use a internet browser and pang it stops rendering
<knob> Hello hello!
<xubuntu782> Hello all, Its seems I have some problems with the pakcage .... avahi-daemon[1180]:
<xubuntu782> sb could help me?
<xubuntu782>  xubuntu avahi-daemon[1180]: Invalid response packet from host fe80::6e3b:e5ff:fe05:292f
<xubuntu782>  Invalid response packet from host 147.156.47.170.
<holstein> xubuntu782: when doing what?
<ed_> help please! toughbook running 14.04  and stable for ages. today networking went down and suspected nm-applet. removed it from bar, killed it off, ran from command line but just does nothing. have limited internet access via bluetooth but need wifi and wwan back asap. any thougts please?
<ochosi> ed_: i presume you have tried rebooting already?
<ochosi> or at least restarting the session
<ed_> hi, i missed your message. yes tried the standard reboot, batt out, etc. killed nm-applet, ran from command line. shows in task man, but not having any effect
<ed_> ifconfig lists network interfaces ok
<koegs> so, lspci show the wifi-card?
<ed_> yes all ok
<koegs> whats the the output of "iwconfig" and "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"?
<ed_> interface doesnt support scanning: network is down
<ed_> iwconfig gives expected if list
<koegs> the wifi card is called wlan0?
<ed_> yes
<koegs> hm, what does "rfkill list" say?
<bynarie> you guys know how touchy the windows are when resizing? like you have to have your cursor in the exact spot? anyway to change those settings?
<ed_> softbocked yes hardblocked no
<koegs> do you have a FN-Key to disable WiFi?
<ed_> no, but i disabled it with nm-applet while diagnosing why ping was lost on wifi, now i have no nm-applet!
<koegs> you can start it in a terminal with "nm-applet &"
<ed_> yes that starts it in task manager but not added to task bar
<ed_> tried to reinstall it with apt-get but not found
<xubuntu06w> hello
<xubuntu06w> how can i update xubuntu when i clicked away the update notice from my software updater
<holstein> xubuntu782: in a terminal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xubuntu06w> hmm, dist-upgrade does not find anything which is needed to be upgraded
<ed_> got disconnected
<TimeVirus> I used a program called MultibootUSB to put Linux Mint Xfce 64 on a 32 GB Flash drive - that live USB does not boot, so I want to remove all the files on that drive but I cannot - its telling me I do not have permission.  When I try to chown -hR the Directory its telling me there is no such directory. What am I doing wrong. I want this brand new flash drive back!
<ed_> koegs: still there?
<TimeVirus> I cannot reformat, cannot remove, cannot install a new ISO
<freiform> bynarie, hold <alt> and right-click a windows for easy resizing.
<KW4HK> TimeVirus: does gparted do anything with it?
<ed_> koegs: just installed wicd, network lists coming up now and connected to my router, but still no nm-applet and still no ping
<bynarie> freiform, doesnt seem to work for me =[
<freiform> bynarie, holding alt down while right-clicking and moving a window does not resize it?
<bynarie> oh sorry i didnt right click, yes it does work
<bynarie> thank you freiform
<bynarie> =]
<freiform> bynarie, you're welcome
<bynarie> cant believe i never knew this lol
<freiform> jupp, took me some time, too ;)
<bynarie> well thanks for the tip!
<TimeVirus> KW4HK, nope gparted says it has a GPT table
<TimeVirus> and this is seems corrupted
<TimeVirus> I'm going to have to learn dd I gues
<xubuntu32w> hey removed the wifi icon from panel because they were duplicate and now don t know how to reinstall it
<xubuntu32w> any ideeas?
<ed_> <xubuntu32w> nm-applet from the command line
<ed_> i am having deeper issues with nm-applet at the moment. mine wont work at all
<xubuntu32w> for me as well
<xubuntu32w> it happened that i had double icons for wifi before, when updating xubuntu and then i found an article that was instructing not use of the terminal but it was from a folder similar with control panel *windos system* and i could see the icons and deselect. Am not talking about add a panel. Unfortunely i ve been looking alot on the internet but don t seem to find that article again, nor to remember the name of control panel xubuntu 
<rinki> help! my nm-applet has gone down
<xubuntu848> hello
<ed_> hello
<lderan> hello :)
<rinki> hi
<xubuntu848> I'm installing xubuntu
<rinki> i have a problem. nm-applet wont run and i can only use internet via bluetooth now. i cant access wlan or wwan
<lderan> good to hear
<lderan> rinki: oh dear
<rinki> can you help me?
<KW4HK> csn u run nm as root?
<rinki> nm a.out :no such file
<rinki> it does not do any help
<rinki> oh, sudo nm-applet work but taskbar icon is blank. i can click and see my wwan, but not wifi
<knome> you shouldn't run nm-applet as root
<xubuntu41w> ok, after digging around, i have all the icons in the guest session, Talking especially about wifi, but how do i readd it in my session?
<rinki> hi
<rinki> xxxxx
<ed_> hi rinki
<rinki> does anyone here know how to fix nm-applet?
<ed_> not me i have the same problem. its very quiet in here!
<xubuntu41w> exactly the topic of the day
<xubuntu41w> i have the icon in my guest session but not in my normal session
<xubuntu41w> people can hack banks but nobody seems able to readd the icon in the panel
<rinki> i can only run it as sudo but then my wifi is missing
<xubuntu41w> my wifi is working is just the icon missing...
<ed_> same here, only sudo, and no wifi. icon crashs with my user account
<xubuntu41w> yup and the battery icon the same, but as soon as i switch to guest i can see them in the panel
<ed_> yes my battery icon is also gone. never noticed till you said it
<xubuntu41w> looked in so many sites and so many articles
<xubuntu41w> and no solution
<xubuntu41w> for something that should be sensible
<ed_> mine has been fine for over a year, then pow!
<xubuntu41w> happened when updating to 12 and now again, for f sake shouldn t be this hard
<futurestack> I feel like I've ..always had nm-applet in .xinitrc or somesuch
<brainwash> did you remove indicator plugin from the panel configuration?
<knome> xubuntu41w, please remember this is a family-friendly channel
<xubuntu41w> yup removed it from my session because was duplicate, but the battery icon dissapeared on it s own. i have everything in guest session,
<ed_> i have removed and replaced icon in taskbar before, thats easy. this is different
<xubuntu41w> how do you do that?
<ed_> bug 1302462?
<ubottu> bug 1302462 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "network icon disappeared in xubuntu" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302462
<ed_> hope bits a fix i can click on!
<brainwash> fixed in 15.04. you may need to change stuff manually in previous releases
<xubuntu41w> anybody a solution?
<brainwash> for which problem exactly?
<xubuntu140> Hello all, I have some problems because the instalation of xubuntu never ends....
<xubuntu140> Apr 28 16:45:00 xubuntu avahi-daemon[1180]: Invalid response packet from host fe80::7646:a0ff:fe4f:ddf. Apr 28 16:45:22 xubuntu avahi-daemon[1180]: Invalid response packet from host 147.156.45.151.
<brainwash> xubuntu140: how is this log message related to your problem?
<xubuntu41w> deleted my wifi icon from my session and don t seem to find how to reinstall it
<brainwash> how did you delete it?
<xubuntu41w> after updating appeared two of them and battery icon dissapeared. clicked remove on one but both dissapeared
<xubuntu41w> but internet still works and i have all icons on guest session
<brainwash> sounds like you have removed the notification and/or indicator area
<brainwash> readd add the to your panel
<brainwash> -add
<xubuntu41w> don t have the option anymore in the add new item to panel
<brainwash> which elements does the item list contain?
<xubuntu41w> asked if delete permanent and clicked yes, thinking deletes only one of them
<brainwash> so, you should be able to readd them
<xubuntu41w> launcher, action buttons, applications, clock
<xubuntu41w> the option is not in there
<xubuntu41w> have every option there, but not the battery icon nor the wifi icon to add
<brainwash> no, you have to add the "notification area" and "indicator area"
<xubuntu41w> i have notification area
<xubuntu41w> but i can not add it
<brainwash> what about indicator area?
<xubuntu41w> only indicator plugin
<brainwash> yes, that's the one
<xubuntu41w> ok will switch session and see, so i go indicator plugging and the then the notification area will become active as well?
<xubuntu41w> i ll try it. thank you very much hope will work
<brainwash> hopefully it will work :)
<matadores> italy?
<matadores> hi
<matadores> xubuntu italy?
<krytarik> !it | matadores
<ubottu> matadores: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<aziz> what could be the reason that my loudspeaker icon disappeared from the system tray, since upgrading to 15.04?
<r0n> Hi guys.
<r0n> I just instaled xubuntu 15.04 on my laptop and now it's randomly shutting down.
<r0n> Everything was fine with 14.04
<r0n> Logs doesn't show anything as it's just shuts down like a power surge
<s0d0m> my computer stopped again
<s0d0m> don't know if anybody answered
<s0d0m> i am now trying with upstart
<pjotter> Does anybody know how to fix the issues with lightlocker? My Xubuntu 14.04 (clean install) blanks the screen no matter how lightlocker is set. It is as if the system is not reponding to any of the lightlocker setting at all.
<mrkramps> pjotter, output of following command:$ xset q | grep -A 2 Screen
<pjotter> Screen Saver:
<pjotter>   prefer blanking:  yes    allow exposures:  yes
<pjotter>   timeout:  600    cycle:  600
<mrkramps> XServer blanks screen with internal screen saver every 600 seconds
<pjotter> I also tried this "xset s noblank; xset s 0 0; xset s off " But still the screens blanks after 10 minutes
<pjotter> mrkramps: Where can I set it to "never". I already tried everything in light-locker and the power settings
<pjotter> I
<pjotter> I 'm about to completely get rid of light-locker altogether. Just hoping there might be a sollution to this persisting problem
<mrkramps> pjotter, did you try to disable light-locker?
<pjotter> Yes, it just doesn't respond at all
<mrkramps> pjotter, when screen is locked?
<pjotter> It is almost as if the system totally ignores the light-locker settings.
<pjotter> Currently I disabled lightlocker, put blank screen to 'never' and switch of display to 'never'. Still the screen keeps blanking after 10 minutes
<mrkramps> and xset s off?
<mrkramps> altogether?
<pjotter> Same thing for powersettings. I put both screenblanking slides to 'never'
<pjotter> I tried xset s off. But still the screen keeps blanking after 10 minutes.
<pjotter> In a recent install I had the same problems so I completely removed light-locker and installed xscreenaver instead. That worked.
<mrkramps> pjotter, xscreensaver worked pretty well for quite some time before light-locker
<mrkramps> there is no reason to no use ist
<pjotter> I know. But at some point the Xubuntu community desided to replace it with this light-locker (that doesn't work)
<mrkramps> or any other "light locker" like i3lock or slock
<pjotter> Maybe a silly question: But what is light-locker anyway? Is it essential to the Xubuntu system?
<mrkramps> no as far as i know
<drc> pjotter: "The solution Xubuntu uses in 14.04 is called light-locker. The light-locker project is a fork of gnome-screensaver 3.6, but cut down to a bare minimum (so no gnome-dependencies), using LightDM’s greeter as the lock (and unlock) screen."
<drc> from http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<pjotter> Hmm.. well I never use sessionlocking anyway
<pjotter> I guess I could just purge it form the system?
<mrkramps> yes
<mrkramps> noticed no negative drawback on my system
<pjotter> I'll just do that. I just can't seem to get the thing to work properly
<pjotter> With every clean install on nearly every computer I install Xubuntu, this problem occurs.
<krytarik> pjotter: light-locker doesn't do any *blanking* in the first place though.
<pjotter> krytarik: Why does it have a "blank screen" option?
<krytarik> pjotter: But, xscreensaver overrides the DPMS settings.
<krytarik> That's used to control those too, by just adding an autostart file.
<krytarik> pjotter: That'd be "~/.config/autostart/screensaver.desktop".
<hTmlDP> hello
<hTmlDP> i'm trying to hibernate my eeepc1201pn
<hTmlDP> and it looks like it can't do it.
<hTmlDP> well, the button does work, but it like gets stuck while trying to hibernate
<hTmlDP> the screen goes black but the power button is still blue
<hTmlDP> any idea?
<pjotter> I also have an Eeepc 12-something. I only know that there are major issues with hibernating/sleeping/waking etc... I just avoid those situations
<genii> ..maybe it's still plugged in ...?
<hTmlDP> it used to work with Debian wheezy
<hTmlDP> genni: what do you mean?
<hTmlDP> genii* ^
<genii> hTmlDP: For instance when my laptop is powered off but still on power cord charging, the poser button stays lit. It only goes out entirely when I pull the physical cord from it
<genii> poser/power
<hTmlDP> genii: i've tried without AC
<mrkramps> encrypted drives?
<hTmlDP> + the screen is powered on, but black
<hTmlDP> mrkramps: what do you mean?
<mrkramps> do you use disk encryption?
<hTmlDP> mrkramps: i don't think so.
<hTmlDP> i have win7 here too
<mrkramps> swap parition big enough?
<drc> hTmlDP: It might help if you let us know what version of Xubuntu you are using?
<drc> hTmlDP: mrkramps might have a point...how much RAM do you have and how big is your swap aprtition?
<drc> hTmlDP: And are you sure you are trying "hibernation" and not "suspend"  Suspend to RAM method cuts power to most parts of the machine aside from the RAM and Suspend to disk (Hibernation) method saves the machine's state into swap space and completely powers off the machine.
<mrkramps> from what i've been reading now hibernation should be disabled by default ?!
<drc> IIRC, correctly, but can be enabled (if one really wants it).
<mrkramps> last but not least, it just might be buggy or not properly supporting this perticular netbook
<drc> and/or version of Xubuntu (which he still hasn't told us)
<drc> So, until we get more information from her/him, I'm out.
<sleezio> hello, i know linux formats don't need defragging, but i have a USB 3TB HD formatted NTFS, whats a good defrag app?
<mrkramps> sleezio, windows?
<sleezio> mrkramps, linux app(if there is one)
<mrkramps> sleezio, none of which i know
<sleezio> thanks
<oraydio> hi?
<knome> hello.
<oraydio> hi *nod*
<oraydio> I installed Xubuntu by way of the mac version of Ubuntu 14.04. I removed Ubuntu Unity and such with some instructions I found, but now the buttons to change the backlight on my Macbook Pro keyboard don't work. Volume and display brightness buttons work. Does anyone know if that's something peculiar to Xubuntu or if I removed something that made that work? I haven't been able to find any recent complaints about that problem.
<knome> you likely removed something that made it work
<oraydio> any ideas on how I pin down what that was?
<knome> technically, xubuntu isn't supported on macs, so unless somebody else on this channel has ventured and tried the same... not really
<knome> you might be better asking on #ubuntu, since it shouldn't be related to the DE anyway
<Unit193> You could try to install the task and see if it brings anything important in.
<Unit193> !info pommed
<ubottu> pommed (source: pommed): Apple laptops hotkeys event handler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.39~dfsg-4 (utopic), package size 50 kB, installed size 163 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc)
<oraydio> Ooh. okay.
<Unit193> oraydio: Speaking as a person that's never used Linux on a mac, that looks like it! :P
<Unit193> That'd not have been installed by default in Ubuntu though.
<Unit193> There's also a graphical frontend.
<oraydio> hm. okay. that'll probably do it. thank you. I'm trying to breathe life back into an old macbook pro, so I'm completely new to using Linux. I'm amazed how easy it is to break while I'm fiddling >_<
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> Err, I mean.  That's a bummer that you lost the backlight.
<oraydio> haha. not really important, just irksome now
<oraydio> I've broken stuff several times now and had to reinstall. "Learn by breaking," I always say. o_o
<Reptilia> How can i know if a particular PPA is safe for usage? Are there methods of some kind to help me if a PPA is "legit"?
<knome> Reptilia, the answer is the same though
<Reptilia> knome:Is there a way to limit the laptop fan' RPM with a utility of some kind? I've installed the "PowerTOP" Utility and i see that when i will turn on a video on Youtube, the laptop is getting noisy, producing that high pitched whine. I am using a Thinkpad T410.
<knome> i don't know (and you don't need to ping specific people, anybody here can help))
<Reptilia> Yeah, sorry for that
<knome> the problem with limiting the speed is that then your laptop will get hot and you likely don't want that either.
<Unit193> Dust it out.
<knome> that
<Reptilia> knome:Yup, true.
<Reptilia> Unit193:I doubt it's because of the dust, i think it's the "coil whine", which is a known problem in the T410, 420, 440p, etc...
<Reptilia> Unit193:But if you say so, i will try that :)
<MrSassyPants> how do I enable middle-mouse-click paste?
<MrSassyPants> or alternatively, how do I enable "mark stuff and then it's copied"
#xubuntu 2015-04-29
<AndroidKris> Question, Is there any way to make apt-get act like say...uTorrent? Pulling from multiple mirrors?
<Unit193> ...Bye.
<Unit193> AndroidKris: Maybe look into apt-p2p or mirror:// urls?
<AndroidKris> Are you asking me a question with that last part? the "urls ?" part.
<AndroidKris> Not sure I am reading it correctly.
<Unit193> That is to say, perhaps you should try looking into both of those methods.
<AndroidKris> ah, "mirror://url"
<AndroidKris> as a method of it's own?
<Unit193> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/US.txt trusty main restricted universe multiverse   for example
<AndroidKris> ah, gotcha.
<AndroidKris> Thanks for the tips...Off to see my old friend Google.
<Unit193> :D
<AndroidKris> love me some packages.debian.org too.
<Unit193> Don't mix Debian and Ubuntu repos.
<AndroidKris> Of course not.
<AndroidKris> Repos, may be different, but a lot of the packages are the same.
<AndroidKris> dang crappy connection
<AndroidKris> See why I'm looking for something to help with my apt-get? I've got a weeks worth of updates to install...can't be done with this equipment.
<Unit193> Another question, got another location you can download updates from?
<Unit193> http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/offline-packages.html
<AndroidKris> not at the moment.
<AndroidKris> I have a sattelite internet connection that gets throttled during the day. Between midnight and 5am, I have up to 12mbps down speeds though, and can normally get apt to work fine. However, my problem is, I don't want to stay up that late all the time to check for updates and such.
<AndroidKris> I'm wondering if there is a way I can set apt to download normal updates on a schedule without needing my input.
<nicky1> I installed xunbuntu 15.04, but the network manager icon doesn't show the secure icon when connected to a vpn. anyway to fix this?  thanks
<Eight-BitLink> Hey all, quick nitpick question
<Eight-BitLink> I'm missing the minimize and maximize buttons in GTK-window-decorator. They vanished after the update to 15.04. Any ideas? My laptop still runs 14.10, with the same theme.
<Unit193> Eight-BitLink: Look in xfwm4-settings and see what's there?
<Unit193> They're there for me of course.
<Eight-BitLink> Alright, that's weird.
<Eight-BitLink> Using xfwm4 --replace to disable compiz temporarily, and setting the theme for xfwm4 to the same theme fixed it.
<Eight-BitLink> Thanks for the suggestion!
<Unit193> Sure.
<Eight-BitLink> Been banging my head against a wall looking for a solution.
<Unit193> Also, for basic compositing, compton?
<ensi> hello, what is/are the xubuntu14 theme(s) that is/are installed out of the box?
<Unit193> Generally speaking, shimmer themes.  Specific, Greybird, Numix, etc.
<ensi> are those for xfce or just gtk?
<Unit193> xfwm+gtk2/gtk3.
<Unit193> unity and metacity too it seems.
<ensi> thanks!
<pragomer> how can I change that xubuntu always shows isolinux/syslinux menu (with that I have to press "esc")
<LeMike> Hello. I got the nvidia-common driver successfully installed but there is still a white screen everytime after I lock the screen. This occurs even when only one monitor is connected. I remember some alternative session manager of lock screen in xubuntu but don't remember the name. Can you help me here?
<LeMike> (currently it is xflock4)
<ensi> LeMike: whats the real question, you want to lock the screen or what?
<Unit193> light-locker?
<ensi> xscreensaver can lock the screen too
<LeMike> Thanks ensi and Unit193 . I tried both of them but neither terminal nor keyboard shortcut activates them. Just running somewhere in the background but not actually locking the screen. dunno what went wrong here.
<kraczk> hey guys, what's the default display manager in 15.04?
<brainwash> kraczk: it's still lightdm + lightdm-gtk-greeter
<brainwash> lightdm-gtk-greeter is responsible for the visual appearance
<kraczk> brainwash: thanks man, is there any way to configure it? dpkg-reconfigure doesn't seem to do anything
<brainwash> there should be a new entry in the settings manager to configure it
<brainwash> or, what do you want to configure? change to another DM?
<kraczk> for now not, maybe just change the appearance
<ochosi> kraczk: that's lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings then. you might have to install it
<brainwash> it's not installed by default?
<kraczk> looks like it is, thanks for your help :)
<oiu> Have I messed something up or does the main VirtualBox window in Xubuntu 15.04 have an ugly white line at the top of it? Is it a theme issue?
<bosnjak> since I can't make light-locker not lock my screen after 10 minutes (a known issue), and the music stops playing when it locks the screen, is it a good idea to remove it completely and install xscreensaver? Can this have some consequences that I'm unaware of now?
<brainwash> bosnjak: please read http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<bosnjak> brainwash: great, thanks! I'll switch to xscreensaver for multiple reasons then. Is it enought to: apt-get remove --purge light-locker && apt-get install xscreensaver
<brainwash> should be enough
<bosnjak> brainwash: thanks :)
<Christopher-Were> Hi, I was hoping someone could help me. I'm running Audacity 2.0.6 on Xubuntu 15.05 and the playback is very fast and distoreted. Can anybody help please?
<Christopher-Were> Is anybody even here?
<bynarie> hm i use audacity, but havent had any problem
<Christopher-Were> surely you must know if it. I've had it for the last 3 xubuntu upgrades
<bynarie> and its only messing up on 15.04?
<Christopher-Were> i meant the last 3 ubuntus
<bynarie> but the problems only started on 15.o4 right?
<bynarie> you should probably update to the newest audacity
<Christopher-Were> not quite. I'm gonna restart. See if that works. Thanks for helping though.
<oiu> Sorry, I forgot to come back after rebooting. Does anyone else get an ugly white line at the top of VirtualBox in 15.04? Is it an issue with Greybird?
<holstein> oiu: the issue is not present with another theme?
<oiu> holstein: It looks odd with all themes, but I'm wondering if this is because all included themes are flawed (or because VirtualBox is flawed).
<holstein> oiu: so, is the issue only presnt with the greybird theme? i think that answer will help you answer the quesitons you have, regarding, if its an issue with the greybird theme, or not
<oiu> No, it's not.
<oiu> Not present with just Greybird, I mean.
<holstein> i would try live iso's in vbox.. see if its an issue with only xfce, xubuntu.. etc
<oiu> Will do.
<oiu> I know it's not present in Ubuntu with Unity because of the global menu bar thing.
<holstein> i would try with and without compositing.. i would look at what graphics driver is in use.. i would try and apply the virtualbox guest additions, and make certain i am getting the GPU performance i want/need//expect
<oiu> Okay, thank you! I'll give it all a go.
<holstein> oiu: ubuntu, with unity, requires 3d.. so, that will have compositing.. could be, you dont have 3d setup as the VM or host is expecting needing
<kulelu88> Is there any way to better manage open windows in the bottom/top window manager? I have 2 screens open and after opening a number of programs, the bottom window manager gets cluttered
<Luyin> kulelu88: what do you mean by "top/bottom" window manager?
<kulelu88> Luyin: I think the default (when installing xubuntu 14.04) is a top window/application manager. you know, that toolbar that tells you what programs are open
<KW4HK> panel
<kulelu88> exactly!
<kulelu88> it's cluttered now. I always wished I could make each screen have its own panel manager.
<Luyin> kulelu88: open the window button settings and enable "grouping: always"
<Luyin> then uncheck "show windows from all workspaces"
<kulelu88> you are a legend Luyin !!!!
<kulelu88> I just unchecked show windows from all monitors and now each screen stores its own stuff!
<Luyin> yw kulelu88
<Christopher-Were> Hi does anyone know how I can run a script file from Thunar in Xubuntu 15.04 without opening it in mousepad?
<KW4HK> custom action?
<Christopher-Were> what's custom action?
<KW4HK> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/custom-actions
<Christopher-Were> That sounds awefully complicated considering no other file manager has this problem
<Christopher-Were> in a terminal i just do ./command
<kulelu88> why do you need to open it in mousepad?
<Christopher-Were> I don't want to open it in mouspad, I want to execute the script
<KW4HK> that's probably his default for .sh files.
<Christopher-Were> yes, it probably is the default for .sh, how can i change the default so that it runs the script
<brainwash> Christopher-Were: http://git.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/commit/?id=b385bcf7c856fdc0a63b5f91a6d4053a7d22347e
<kulelu88> that's weird. ./run.sh should run and not open in mousepad
<brainwash> please read the commit message
<mrkramps> Christopher-Were, you need to change permission of script file
<mrkramps> allow execution, or in terminal:$ chmod +x scriptfile
<Christopher-Were> no easy way to do this without dropping into the terminal?
<mrkramps> Christopher-Were, file properties
<Christopher-Were> it gives an error message
<kulelu88> oh you want to run the script without terminal? yeah that will be possible also. Just make the .sh file executable
<mrkramps> Christopher-Were, are you expecting us to guess the exact error message!?
<kulelu88> then right-click should give you the option to execute file
<Christopher-Were> please don't be sarky. I'm trying to follow and instructions and rely them at the same time
<Christopher-Were> The error says Cannot set permissions on symlinks.
<Christopher-Were> Do you want to skip it?
<mrkramps> ok, so you try to change the permission of a symbolic link
<mrkramps> you need to change permission of the actual file
<mrkramps> the file properties dialog should also show you which file a link points to
<Christopher-Were> Yeah this is a problem with most of my portable apps
<Christopher-Were> For some reason all my portable apps broke in an upgrade to 15.04
<kulelu88> portable apps?
<Christopher-Were> or portable binaries
<kulelu88> both 64-bit?
<Christopher-Were> what?
<kulelu88> nvm
<mrkramps> Christopher-Were, which app?
<Christopher-Were> I got a copy of the latest Super Tux Cart which cam as a portable binary, I used to be able to run it on 14.10 and I can run it on Ubuntu MATE 15.04 but not on Xubuntu 15.04
<Christopher-Were> Sometimes they're also called static binaries
<mrkramps> Christopher-Were, and it the problem on Xubuntu is you are not able to execute the start script?
<Christopher-Were> The problem is only on Xubutnu 15.04 and I can't run a simple .sh script
<brainwash> yes, thunar 1.6.6 does not execute shell scripts anymore. did you open my link?
<brainwash> and read the commit message?
<Christopher-Were> yes but it was difficult to understand
<kulelu88> underlying ubuntu would not prevent executing a simple .sh script
<Christopher-Were> some binaries can also be ececuted
<Christopher-Were> executed
<brainwash> "For people wanting the old, unsafe behaviour there is a new boolean option called "misc-exec-shell-scripts-by-default" that can be created and set to TRUE using xfconf-query or the Xfce settings editor."
<kulelu88> unless what brainwash says is the new system rule
<brainwash> open xfce4-settings-editor and create the new property "misc-exec-shell-scripts-by-default" in the thunar channel
<brainwash> well, I haven't tested it myself
<mrkramps> hm, this explains a lot =)
<Christopher-Were> it says that properties have to start with a / character
<mrkramps> guess what, type "/misc-exec-shell-scripts-by-default"
<brainwash> yea
<brainwash> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/hidden-settings has been updated too
<mrkramps> brainwash, can you still execute when script is embedded in a .desktop file?
<Christopher-Were> All of this is not very user friendly at all.
<brainwash> mrkramps: I guess so
<brainwash> Christopher-Were: I agree somewhat
<brainwash> it's a bit confusing at first
<Christopher-Were> It's not adding the property
<Christopher-Were> is it a boolean or a string
<brainwash> boolean
<mrkramps> ok, confirmed … desktop files still work
<brainwash> alternatively, run "xfconf-query --channel thunar --property /misc-exec-shell-scripts-by-default  --create --type bool --set true"
<Christopher-Were> it only works in some cases
<Christopher-Were> I've got somewhere to be now, so I'll have to go. I hate it when you have to waste a few hours fixing something as stupid and as simple as this
<kulelu88> that's why you stick with LTS versions, Chris24
<kulelu88> Christ
<kulelu88> oh he left
<brainwash> this hidden setting could be exposed in the settings window of thunar, but someone needs to request it -> file a feature request
<xabbix> How can I upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04?
<mrkramps> use the update manager
<xabbix> it doesn't offer me to update to 15.04
<mrkramps> did you change the settings for new version releases?
<xabbix> checking
<xabbix> mrkramps, is that under updates -> pre-released updates?
<mrkramps> xabbix, nope
<mrkramps> Notify me of a new Ubuntu version: For any new version
<xabbix> ah, i have that marked. yes.
<mrkramps> xabbix, you may also try to check manually for new release in a terminal with :$ update-manager -c
<xabbix> mrkramps, well during my tests i've marked to receive unofficial updates and basically marked most of the checkboxes on the update manager. After rebooting my laptop is showing a blank, black screen.
<xabbix> so... that's not good...
<mrkramps> xabbix, the proposed sources might be an issue
<xabbix> mrkramps, yeah not sure what to do now. I don't have anything of importance installed, might just install a fresh 15.10 copy.
<xabbix> The reason I wanted to update in the first place is because I have some very annoying display issues on my Lenovo Yoga 3. menu bars are constantly disappearing (and partially showing when I hover over them)
<mrkramps> not my general recommendation to solve all problems with a fresh install, but might be the easiest way to solve your problems
<xabbix> So I'm hoping some of these were fixed
<mrkramps> xabbix, you should try a live system first
<mrkramps> things might get worse =D
<xabbix> Good idea ;)
<xabbix> thanks
#xubuntu 2015-04-30
<Finetunrda_> hello folks, I'm having an issue with colors being reversed in a fresh vivid inastall. not all colors just a handful, like red is blue and blue is red and teal was yellow and yellow was teal. any thoughts?
<holstein> Finetunrda_: did it do that from the live iso? have you installed any GPU drivers? have you tested the hardware in an officially supported os? or, did it used to work "fine" in another ubuntu or linux distro? have you tried as another user? the guest account, for example
<Finetunrda_> holstein: no additional gpu drivers, offically supported os works fine, guest account has same issue
<holstein> Finetundra: has any linux ever worked? are there other drivers available for your GPU?
<Finetundra> holstein: never tried linux on this one machine till today. no other drivers are avaliable
<holstein> Finetundra: what colors where? on some web page?
<Finetundra> as I said red is blue yellow is teal, etc. this happens throughout the whole install including the login screen
<Finetundra> holstein:
<holstein> Finetundra: can you please take a screenshot, and see if the colors are "bad" and share it?
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Finetundra> holstein: I apologize, but my internet is acting up. posting a screenshot is going to take a bit
<Finetundra> holstein: but it appears to be justa a display issue, as a screenshot came out fine(moved the image to a different machine), but viaually one the problem machine colors aren't working wright
<holstein> Finetundra: was the issue present from the live iso?
<Finetundra> holstein: not that I recall
<holstein> Finetundra: take the installer you used, boot it up, and see.. also, make certain you are up to date with upgrades, and please check again under windows, since, this can be a sign of failing hardware
<holstein> after that, i would look for GPU drivers, if i have ati/nvidia.. then,i would simply try other kernels.. if the issue is present in live iso's, you can try different live iso's that have different kernels, and see if the issue goes away
<holstein> i would look at the LTS 14.04 version, as well as 15.04
<Finetundra> holstein: ok, will do
<Clock-Work> Hello
<Clock-Work> How is everybody?
<xubuntu44w> I'm just trying to format a flash drive in the Disks utility. All the instructions are old. They say click on the gear icon and then choose format, but when I do that format, as well as the other choices, is grayed out. When I click on the + button it says "create partition." I'm a newbie. All I want to do is clear the flash drive. Can anybody tell me what to do?
<holstein> xubuntu44w: i use gparted.. in a terminal, sudo apt-get install gparted.. then, i run it and use the dropdown menu in the upper right to select my usb stick, right click on the partitioning scheme, and do what i need to do
<xubuntu44w> thx but too complicated for me. I don't know what partitioning scheme means. Plus I already have the Disky utitlity on the computer.
<holstein> xubuntu44w: cool. just let me know if you want me to volunteer any more assistance. good luck, and you can use #ubuntu since its not related to xubuntu or xfce
<holstein> i used "partitioning scheme", since, i dont know how you want to partition your drive.. its a generic term for doing what you want to do with it.. which may be, for example right clicking and creating a fat32 partition, or whatever your needs are..
<holstein> i dont find the "disks" tool included to fit my needs, so, i install gparted..
<xubuntu44w> I'm thrown by the terminology. I just want to clear the disk. Is that "creating a partition"?
<xubuntu44w> Clear the flash drive.
<xubuntu44w> Not the disk.
<holstein> xubuntu44w: clearing the disk could be done by simply opening it in a file manager, and deleting the data
<holstein> not sure what you mean by "clearing", but, if you want to simply partition it, and format it, you can with gparted, as well as many other tools
<xubuntu44w> But I was told (I'm using the flash drive for a new installation) that I need to format it.
<holstein> xubuntu44w: sure... gparted is capable of that
<holstein> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17001/how-to-format-a-usb-drive-in-ubuntu-using-gparted/
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22381/how-to-format-a-usb-flash-drive as well explains how to do it using the disks tool
<xubuntu44w> Yeah, but the Disks link is old. It tells you to click on the gear icon and when you do the choices are greyed out.
<xubuntu44w> And the gparted link has "create a partition" too.
<holstein> xubuntu44w: i think you are assuming why the choices are greyed out.. could be permissions related
<holstein> xubuntu44w: regardless, i wouldnt lose sleep over it.. if you are making a live usb to install, just try making it, and bother with the format *if* you have issues
<holstein> xubuntu44w: you can also take it to a windows or mac machine, where you may be more comfortable, and simply format
<holstein> otherwise, i assure you, if you run gparted as root, you can simple right click and format the stick
<xubuntu44w> You gonna hang around a couple of minutes if I try the gparted?
<holstein> xubuntu44w: you can use #ubuntu, as i said, if no volunteers are available here.. though, what i suggested was actually to go on and create your stick and try that..
<holstein> but, i will likely be here..
<holstein> simply run the command i linked a while back.. sudo apt-get install gparted ..then, gksudo gparted
<holstein> then, you can read above where i suggested the dropdown menu, and also, shared a link with the gparted GUI for yoyu to review
<xubuntu44w> So use the stick without formatting it (even with the stuff that's on there)? And what are you referring to with 'using #ubuntu'?
<holstein> xubuntu44w: the #ubuntu support channel, where, there are more active members.. since this is not a xubuntu or xfce issue..
<holstein> xubuntu44w: i would simply open a file manager, delete the files, and use a tool such as unetbootin to create the stick
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> or whatever tool is officially suggested.. or dd copy it
<xubuntu44w> I think I thought this was going to be easier than I thought it would be.
<holstein> its a matter of learning the tools.. i do the same on other OS's.. finding the disk utility, and finding the format i need in OSx, or the older admin tool if its still there in windows
<holstein> gparted is the one i learned on, so its the one i use..
<holstein> "disks" is likely just not running with permission to format your stick
<xubuntu44w> I think Disks is using 'create a partition' as the formatting thing, because that's what it looks like 'create a partition' in that how2geek link about using gparted.
<holstein> right
<holstein> thats what you want to do
<holstein> "clear the disk".. that will happen by simply formatting the partition, or deleting the one there, creating a new one, and partitioning it
<holstein> when i do *exactly* what you are doing, which is, from ubuntu, formating a usb stick fat 32, i open gparted, and simply right click on the disk, delete the partition, and make a new one
<holstein> takes me typically about a minute and a half
<xubuntu44w> Okay, the heading on Disks utility is "Create Partition" under that it has the current partition size (1.1MB) and the Free space (0). Then it says 'don't overwrite existing data' (quick)'. Then it says "compatible with all systems and devices (FAT)". Then it aks me to name it. Then there's a "create" button.
<holstein> xubuntu44w: sure.. you can use that tool to do whatever scheme you want
<holstein> xubuntu44w: is the scheme you want, just one fat 32 partition?
<holstein> xubuntu44w: if so, just delete what is there, and make a new one..
<xubuntu44w> Yeah, FAT 32 is fine for the whole flash drive. But there's no delete option. Just the "Create" button.
<holstein> xubuntu44w: cool.. thats about when i just simply install the tool that i know how to use.. gparted.. but, im sure you can poke about and figure out how to use that tool, or ask in #ubuntu and find a volunteer that has used it
<holstein> http://www.wikihow.com/Format-a-USB-Flash-Drive-in-Ubuntu
<xubuntu44w> Okay. And can you define by what you mean by a "partition"?
<holstein> xubuntu44w: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<xubuntu44w> Okay. Cool. Holstein, you've been a gem! Thanks for all the help, links and patience. I really appreciate it!
<holstein> xubuntu44w: sure.. good luck.. i know its challenging migrating to a different system
<pragomer> light-locker in xubuntu 14.04 always has wrong keyboard layout.. how can I fix this?
<ochosi> pragomer: you're looking for lightdm-gtk-greeter, light-locker isn't involved in the keyboard layouts
<ochosi> and for that you need to check lightdm, i think it reads the system default keyboard layout, so you might have to change that to affect the greeter/unlock screen's keyboard layout
<ochosi> in newer versions of the greeter we have added a keyboard layout switcher, but not yet in 14.04
<pragomer> ochosi: Thank you. So what file would I have to edit manually?
<ochosi> i haven't done this in a while, so i can't give you a step-by-step instruction now. but you have some reasonable pointers to google now ;)
<pragomer> ok but thanks in any case. you helped a lot !
<ochosi> pragomer: np, yw!
<stdin[]> on 15.04, how do I change qt font settings? system settings and qt config do not have anti aliasing or hint settings like 14.10 had
<freiform> Hi, anyone using MATLAB on a recent xubuntu release? I'm haiving trouble using sound(), i only get a short, crackling sound.
<knob> Good morning everyone!!!!!!
<knob> =)
<knob> Question: In the Application Shortcuts (Settings --> Keyboard --> Application Shortcuts)... what would be the "context menu" (ie: mouse right-click)  ??     What is the command for that?
<knob> I mean, I know how to add a shortcut... yet I don't know the "command" for the "context menu".    I am searching in google... yet, not coming up with what I want.
<m3n3chm0> hello, my Xubuntu 15.04 is freezing... just the mouse freezes and i need to press control+alt +F1 for example and go back with control + alt + F7 ... but the issue is happening continuosluy .. any clue ¿???
<xubuntu56w> I'm trying to install linux from a usb drive onto a Windows computer and when I hit F12 and then choose "USB Flash Device" it tells me "Missing Operating System." What am I doing wrong?
<xubuntu56w> I've got the OS on the flash drive.
<mrkramps> obviously not
<xangua> xubuntu56w: how did you create the xubuntu bootable usb
<mrkramps> efi bootmanagement? 32bit or 64bit?
<xubuntu56w> I don't know that it's bootable. I just downloaded the linux. Then I tried to use Unebooten to install it and it was downloading all the files from the Windows computer.
<xubuntu56w> Do I have to have a bootable usb drive?
<xubuntu56w> And if so, just how do I do that? (If not with Unebooten.)
<xubuntu56w> See, I don't want to transfer the files from the computer. I just want a clean install of Linux.
<drc1> xubuntu56w: Have you looks at this page?  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<xubuntu56w> I will. Thx.
<stdin[]> on 15.04, how do I change qt font settings? systemsettings and qtconfig do not have anti aliasing or hint settings like 14.10 had
<xubuntu56w> drcl, Isn't that like Unebooten? See, I DON'T want the files of the computer. I just want the Linux.
<xubuntu51w> hello.  just installed ubuntu 14.04 on some older hardware, compiz is destroying me.  I'd like to try xfce without a complete wipe, before I take the plunge to xubuntu.  any easy way?  install xubuntu-desktop, and then...?
<mrkramps> xubuntu51w, start with uninstalling unity first
<mrkramps> and i dare to sa there is no "easy way"
<drc1> xubuntu56w: I'm confused...what do you want? A USB that will install Xubuntu to your computer?  That link should help (it's Ubuntu, but just substitute Xubuntu for Ubuntu).
<mrkramps> xubuntu51w, actually … just install xubuntu-desktop and choose the xubuntu session at login
<mrkramps> xubuntu51w, got your first question wrong …
<stdin[]> What is the most xfce-firendly IDE for C? I want one that's smart enough to understand and highlight functions
<Hudsonkem> hello, im using xubuntu 15.04 and sometimes when i open folder with external software like google chrome it open nautilus? why I dont installed that, and I found this packages nautilus-data, libnautilus-extension1a, may I remove that?
<drc> Hudsonkem: How did finding what app it actually is go?
<Hudsonkem> yes i'm looking for now
<Hudsonkem> yeah! I don't have lucky, but why are u asking about version, o something like that?, as I said i had that with google chrome( opera, etc)
<krytarik> Hudsonkem: Not version, app.
<drc> Hudsonkem: No one was asking about "version" (that I know of), what I asked was to confirm which app was actually being opened.
<Hudsonkem> ^^ >.<
<Hudsonkem> well, sometimes google, sometimes opera, mousepad
<drc> OK, I'm out.
<Hudsonkem> I really don't like nautilus '-', so annoying.
<krytarik> Ftr, in -devel earlier: '<drc> Hudsonkem: Do whatever you do to "open nautilus" and then check "Help>About" to see what tha app really is.'
<Hudsonkem> Krytarik thx, ^^ as said, the layout and settings is nautilus, one more detail "when I open it from another application i cant see manager option because i'm not open file manager properly"
<krytarik> Hudsonkem: It looks like you are actually referring to:  https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkFileChooserDialog.html
<garfield> Hey I want to download Xubuntu 15.04. (I've got a 10 year-old Dell 32-bit desktop. I don't know how to use Torrence and there's a lot of the mirrors to choose from, and the files are seemingly quite different. How do I know which one to choose?
<garfield> The previous version installed was: 14.10 AMD 64
<garfield> No, scratch that. That 14.10 AMD64  was for a different computer.
<drc> try here http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/#regular
<krytarik> garfield: Alright, then that'd be "xubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso".
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Xubuntu Vivid (15.04) torrents can be downloaded from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/vivid/release/desktop/xubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent and http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/vivid/release/desktop/xubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<drc> garfield: Any of the mirrors listed there should get you the same thing 32bit 15.04
<drc> pick the on e closest to you.
<Unit193> !magnets
<ubottu> Magnets for Xubuntu 15.04 (i386) magnet:?xt=urn:btih:8bc50171645e518b7008248336c2dec18d266490&tr=http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce (amd64) magnet:?xt=urn:btih:1b5fad4d440f07546fdf9e519b1f254352cd4680&tr=http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<garfield> Even though some say 64 and others say i386?
<garfield> Don't I want i386 for 32 bit?
<bazhang> yes
<drc> i386 is 32 bit
<Unit193> i386 = 32bit, yes.
<drc> Wow...it's been so long since I used a non-torrent method to grab the iso's, I forgot what a sordid mess it can be :(
<garfield> Okay, but there's are i386 versions with all these different endings: .iso, iso.zsync, .list, .manifest, .metalink
<bazhang> not a torrent then get the iso
<drc> iso
<garfield> Here's the link http://mirror.us.leaseweb.net/ubuntu-cdimage/xubuntu/releases/15.04/release/
<bazhang> do NOT unpack it
<bazhang> dl as is ----->iso
<drc> xubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso is what you wnat from that link
<drc> opps
<bazhang> he's on 32bit
<drc> xubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso
<drc> yeah...another "so liong since..." I automatically pick the wrong one.
<garfield> LOL
<garfield> So, go with that one then?
<garfield> And I'm not going to unpack it. I'm just going to make a bootable USB flashdrive.
<drc> if you wnat 32 bit then get xubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso from the link you provided.
<garfield> That's what I will do. Many many thanks!
<drc> garfield: He was just warning you, not personal...you'd be surprised as the the lack of knowledge that shows up here sometimes
<garfield> Okay. I'm okay with warnings. Rather get warned than screw things up.
<garfield> Thanks again. You guys have a good day.
#xubuntu 2015-05-01
<geekfisher> Hi, I do have problems with resume after sleep on 3 Asus laptops
<geekfisher> most of the time I got the blank screen
<geekfisher> every so often no screen at all
<stdin[]> How do I disable the popup when I change the volume?
<holstein> stdin[]: "You can use dconf editor to configure it. Just set the parameter show-notify-osd-on-scrol value to false. See below:"
<holstein> from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2256986
<holstein> not sure if that will still be relevant, but, you can try it first, and see
<holstein> actually.. "xfce4-volumed displays that notification. If you kill the process, the notifications shouldn't appear any more. Unfortunately, you'll also lose the ability to manage the volume using the media keys. xfce4-volumed doesn't appear to allow you to the ability to toggle the display of the notifications - its all or nothing. You'll need to assign volume control commands to new key combinations if you want to control volume that way."
<holstein> that sounds accurate, to me, as well
<stdin[]> dang what a tradeoff
<stdin[]> I guess I'll leave it on until I hook up my DAC
<holstein> you can swap out parts, if you prefer..
<stdin[]> then I don't need to change system volume
<stdin[]> I still can't find out to change font rendering for Qt applications on 15.05
<holstein> 15.04?
<stdin[]> on 14.04 i jsut sued systemsettings but it has no options in 15.04
<holstein> i might ask in the kubuntu channel
<holstein> something that is using qt
<stdin[]> kubuntu works, it's a missing dep if you install it standalone hmm
<cntr> i'm using dvorak-international, but it does not type non-basic characters
<cntr> what do i do?
<xubuntu66w> Hi, how can I check to see what version of xubuntu I'n running?
<xubuntu66w> anyone there?
<audreeliss> here is nothing: D
<elfy> xubuntu66w: you could run lsb_release -r in a terminal
<dafukkkk> Hello. I have two old Maxtor hard drives and they were functioning properly. I could boot from both of them. I even installed Xubuntu with only one partition (ext4, primary) on one. But then... I decided to re-install Xubuntu, but this time with another primary partition, a 2048 MB swap space. (2048 MB primary swap, rest primary ext4)... after rebooting, BIOS hangs up on this hard drive.
<dafukkkk> I did the same with my other hard drive, and the same happened. BIOS hangs up on it as well.
<dafukkkk> I guess it's trying to execute my swap partition as boot code since it's my first partition, but I cannot boot from a removable disk either while the HDs are connected, to re-partition them.
<dafukkkk> I wonder if there is a timeout or something.
<dafukkkk> Any ideas?
<little_user> Oh, ISS. A new version is availible. 15.04 is there, you use 14.04 ! "Are you ready to update?". And stupid as i are, i clicked on that. Now i could not inc(dec-)crease my display brightness on my hp nc2400 laptop, with the fn-keys whats happend here?
<udzguru> good morning
<udzguru> just upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04. went smooth and system is running. but my panel looks a little strange and bright: http://i.imgur.com/smvLDCP.png anybody got an idea what this could be and how to solve it?
<brainwash> udzguru: is this the greybird theme from the repository?
<udzguru> yes it is
<udzguru> just played around a little bit. but changing the theme or icon-set doesn't change anything in the bright background issue
<brainwash> did you add any PPAs related to GNOME or GTK+ 3?
<udzguru> not as far as i know
<brainwash> bug 1408979
<ubottu> bug 1408979 in shimmer-themes (Ubuntu) "white background on xfce4-indicator-plugin with non-Greybird themes" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1408979
<brainwash> so, Greybird in 15.04 should not be affected
<udzguru> in my case it is :(
<brainwash> lets see, are other user accounts or the guest session affected too?
<little_user> udzguru, did you try to change the alpha-channel in settings?
<udzguru> i just realized that i have added the xfce ppa somewhen in the past
<udzguru> little_user, nope not yet. i'm not that much into customizing. lemme see.
<udzguru> where do i find this? under window manager tweaks?
<udzguru> (little difficult as my language is set to german)
<little_user> udzguru, systemeinstellungen
<little_user> udzguru, "Leiste -> Erscheinungsbild"
<udzguru> thanks, went there: no changes when changing the alpha channel.
<little_user> udzguru, may this :  http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/preferences  helps?
<udzguru> not really little_user
<brainwash> please answer my question then
<udzguru> excuse me brainwash: just added another user -> affected too.
<dafukkk> Ideas?
<little_user> no answe for me this day, sry. try it later. thx
<brainwash> mmh, so, make sure that there is no version mess (PPAs, local theme copy,..)
<brainwash> other than that, please add a comment to the previously linked report
<udzguru> just removed the xfce4.12 ppa i seem to have added some time ago
<udzguru> is there a way to reinstall the official themes from the repo? and where do i find local theme copies? probably somewhere in /home ?
<brainwash> sudo apt-get install --reinstall greybird-gtk-theme
<brainwash> if a new user account is affected too, then having a local theme in ~/.themes won't matter
<udzguru> reinstalling greybird was the key!
<udzguru> probably had a version from the xfce ppa installed i guess
<brainwash> great :)
<udzguru> thanks a lot for the help and expertise!
<brainwash> you're welcome
<priuon> hello. How is gmusicbrowser's 'kernel-hacking' abilitys disabled? it writes tags without changing modification times ignoring file protections and furthermore the "never write tag" option I select in the settings.
<priuon> I haven't tried but I think it will also delete writeprotected files. It should not have any superuser priviledges as far as I can judge.
<priuon> Just noted I forgot that gmusicbrowser apparently doesn't reflect the state of the files on the harddrive. It seems like it did not change the files as stated above. Yet the Option I select doesn't seem to hold.
<brainwash_> priuon: feel free to report bugs https://github.com/squentin/gmusicbrowser/issues
<priuon> brainwash_: I tried some things but I don't think it takes effect. Most noteably the play/skip-counter still seems to write data without priviledges.
<brainwash_> where does it write data? does it update its own music database file?
<priuon> brainwash_: I don't know
<priuon> brainwash_: It show's in the properties dialog of the file, so I get it's the id3 tag
<brainwash_> the one opened by the file manager Thunar?
<priuon> the one opened in gmusicbrowser
<brainwash_> this one probably queries the music/library data created by gmusicbrowser
<priuon> brainwash_: that doesn't seem right to me.
<brainwash_> I don't use gmb and cannot test anything right now, so my only suggestion is to report this as bug
<priuon> brainwash_: I know music-files to have a playcounter. I assume it's in the id3 tag.
<priuon> brainwash_: I use gmb for it's library functionality. Can you recommend a replacement? audacious doesn't seem to handle librarys well.
<brainwash_> I always thought that the play counter is bound to a music player and its database
<priuon> brainwash_: I actually don't know for sure. But I would have thew counter bound to the file or inode.
<brainwash_> the Xubuntu team is thinking about replacing gmb, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/W/DefaultMediaPlayer
<priuon> brainwash_: Sounds much like what I am looking for.
<priuon> brainwash_: I'll check out Rhythmbox. gmb seems to be quite sophisticated in general. A bit over the top for what I look out for though.
<arnoud> hello I tryed to install Xubuntu LTS 14.04.2  desktop via the standard installer. With and without checking: "update during installation" and " install third party addons" the installer did not complete, was hanging for a few hours. In the end I went for the mini.iso installer, fetched from ubuntu.org.  I install Xubuntu and did a apt-get update apt-get upgrade......
<arnoud> Now I have a working system but it looks pretty ugly... do I need to install some extra skins or tweak configurations?
<arnoud> On anthor machine the original Xubuntu installer went fine and the desktop skin looks decent...
<brainwash_> arnoud: you can change the appearance via the settings manager
<arnoud> Yeah I can.
<brainwash_> the default gtk theme is Greybird
<arnoud> have chosen Greybird ... the setting it came with
<arnoud> When I click the left top icon the layout looks pretty ugly.
<arnoud> I think I stick with it and install a panel where I place the most used programs... than I dont have to look at it anymore.
<brainwash_> maybe we can resolve your issue if you share a screenshot of it
<function9x> arnoud: I use greybird 14.04 http://i.imgur.com/U2nKAvv.png it nice???
<arnoud> I think I found it it is the "whisker menu"   accesiable from xfce4-panel-settings ..... with the application icons only it is all fine.
<mrkramps> what's the matter? from minimal install just run :$ sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<arnoud> thanks for the help ... function9x...  with adjusting the panel size ... desktop image and slightly darker colors I can get the same look as your desktop... looks nice!
<xubuntu808> hi
<xubuntu808> how about installing xcfe on a sd card?
<antix> how about it
<antix> you can, if that's what you're asking
<OCBb> Hi, I have problem with installing Xubuntu on a 4 GB storage device (Eee PC 701). Minimal cd dont work from USB :( . It is posible change the minimum requirements for free space ?
<OCBb> I'd like eee revived .
<elfy> OCBb: what problems do you have running the mini.iso from a usb?
<OCBb> elfy> Minimalcd stop running, after download some item.
<OCBb> In https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD 12.4 dont run from usb
<elfy> well if you went with 12.04 and then installed Xubuntu and came for support - we'd tell you it is EOL - so I'd not go there anyway
<elfy> so I'd go with at least 14.04
<elfy> sometimes it looks like it has hung, you can go to a vt (4 I think) to see what it's doing at that moment
<OCBb> When I tried to install Lubuntu , enough to override a parameter, and it was possible to circumvent the minimum requirements . Is some similar solutions in xubuntu?
<elfy> I'd expect so, there's not really any difference in the base install regardless of which flavour
<OCBb> elfy> Thanks for the replies , I retract minimalcd 14.04 . :) But I would still like to know the minimum requirements bypassed and used the standard installation
<elfy> no idea - not really got any clue what Lubuntu might get up to
<OCBb> Have it! http://askubuntu.com/questions/395932/can-i-install-ubuntu-in-a-3-5-gb-mini-pc
<mrkramps> OCBb, should work with all derivates using the ubiquity installer
<elfy> a clean install of 15.04 uses ~3Gb so don't make it too small
<OCBb> Thanks!
<OCBb> I set up it at 4Gb
<varaindemian> is there any way I can make xubuntu's top panel look like ubuntu?
<varaindemian> **ubuntu's
<mrkramps> short answer: yes
<varaindemian> mrkramps: how?
<mrkramps> varaindemian, you may have noticed the xfce panel can be modified in size, color and extended with pluging
<mrkramps> *plugins
<mrkramps> varaindemian, but of course you are welcome to ask about the details if you are stuck with configuration at some point
<varaindemian> mrkramps: thank you, I'll look a bit at settings
<krytarik> varaindemian: For that matter:  http://www.webupd8.org/2015/02/use-global-menu-in-xubuntu-or-linux.html
<varaindemian> Can someone tell me the default date/clock format (custom one) for xubuntu 15.04 (as in %d %B etc.)?
<varaindemian> I messed it up a bit :D
<holstein> you want the default? or a custom one for a specific readout?
<varaindemian> holstein: the default one
<elfy> varaindemian: %d %b, %H:%M
<varaindemian> elfy: thx
<audreeliss> how to switch between Analog Stereo output & HDMI audio output?
<audreeliss> I could not find
<baizon> audreeliss: pavucontrol
<baizon> then you have outputs, just swap and its done
<audreeliss> I know these things. The plugin is not to switch to the Linux Mint cinammon. One push of a button to switch?
<audreeliss> In that sense, I would switch comfortably, furthering analysis deep into the settings, if possible.
<baizon> audreeliss: http://i.stack.imgur.com/g4HUr.png
<baizon> audreeliss: just do this on the "output devices" tab if you want it "global"
<baizon> audreeliss: see this picture http://kodi.wiki/images/thumb/a/a3/Passthrough2.png/452px-Passthrough2.png
<mrkramps> or read about pactl and pacmd if you look for a command to map to a keyboard shortcut
<audreeliss> Thanks, I'll try
<carrera> Greetings!  :-)
<carrera> I tried to install 15.04 on existing partitions made by 14.04 but it failed to install grub
<carrera> I tried the Advance Install option but it failed to write grub again
<carrera> I have SoftRAID so I'm using the NetIntall
<carrera> *NetInstall
<carrera> does anyone know how I can resolve this issue?
<carrera> I'm thinkin of reinstalling 14.04
<carrera> *thinking
<Unit193> You can install it manually?
<Unit193> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<carrera> really?
<carrera> cool
<carrera> Unit193, is this hapenning because I'm installing on RAID?
<Unit193> I wondered, I do not know.
<Unit193> No logs?
<carrera> I tried to save them but it failed
<carrera> and it was late at night
<carrera> it's 1:46 am over here now
<Unit193> Niiiice.
<Unit193> /var/log/installer/
<carrera> Unit193, thans
<carrera> *thanks
<carrera> should I boot into Rescue Mode now and install grub from there?
<Unit193> Could.
<carrera> how else could I do it sir?
<carrera> is there a better way?
<Unit193> That should work, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing outlines the options.
<carrera> Unit193, can't find grub-install
<Unit193> grub2-common: /usr/sbin/grub-install
<carrera> can anyone tell me the difference between regular Netboot and HWE Netboot (Utopic-Netboot)?
<Unit193> I'd think HWE has, well HWE.  Newer kernel, mesa, x, etc, carrera.
<Unit193> Also, if installing grub fails you, there's that tool that's supposed to fix issues like that..
<carrera> this is too hard
<carrera> I followed instrucitons on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<carrera> I ran sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot  /dev/md125
<carrera> I got:  unrecognized option '--boot-directory=/mnt/boot/proc'
<carrera> can anyone tell me why everytime I shutdown, Xubuntu 14.04 forgets my keybindings for moving to other desktops?
<krytarik> carrera: LP bug 1292290.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292290 in Xfwm4 "[SRU] Window manager keybindings don't work after reboot" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292290
#xubuntu 2015-05-02
<xubuntu16w> i need some help with reloading my network stack programs. i removed a few of them. namely due to the 14.04 bug for nm-applet not showing up after install. im pretty good and will follow along rather quickly, but im not able to reserrect it myself...
<xubuntu16w> this is for my 2nd laptop
<xubuntu16w> thansk for your help
<xubuntu16w> version - 14.04 LTS - amd64 - xfce4 desktop, some gnome is running at login
<xubuntu16w> not unity
<xubuntu16w> driver = iwlwifi, state: unmanaged, default = no,
<xubuntu16w> where can i download network-config
<xubuntu16w> i most likley will have to install it with dpkg
<xubuntu16w> sighs...
<xubuntu315> Wow
<xubuntu315> IRC online!
<xubuntu315> IRC  on Web!
<xubuntu315> IRC on Browser!
<xubuntu32w> getting like only a screen after i type startx
<brainwash> xubuntu32w: use startxfce4 instead
<Alina-malina> hey guys i am upset, in install the xubuntu on my machine, and it is lagging, even browser with youtube laggs as hell, could not even watch a 10 minute trailer :-/ i have an asus delux p4p800 with single core 2 atom processor 2.4 mhz each, and 2 GB RAM, is this machine too old for wonderful xubuntu to run?
<Alina-malina> so i need some help, i did a dual boot winxp and xubuntu, i i have ext3 partition with 50 GB space dedicated for xubuntu, so right now i am on winxp, any ideas how i can speedup xubuntu for this machine?
<Alina-malina> anyone?
<hook> hi! as of today, I can't open files from any network drive (smb/ssh/...) from thunar any more. I also checked the .gvfs directory and made it globally writeable, but it's still not working. gvfs seems to be working, at least its mounted: gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/1000/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=hook). Is there anything else I could try? Updates are all installed for xubuntu 14.04
<brainwash_> Alina-malina: maybe your system is too old/weak to play youtube videos
<brainwash_> this is usually a CPU heavy task
<Alina-malina> well, on windows xo it works perfect
<Alina-malina> i can do multiple stuff etc
<brainwash_> test with chrome/ium
<Alina-malina> well, it is not only youtube, video files when i play they also lag
<brainwash_> disable compositing via settings manager > window manager tweaks > last tab
<Alina-malina> hmmm ok let me try this
<Alina-malina> it is in xubuntu settings right?
<Alina-malina> and not in firefox settings?
<brainwash_> xubuntu
<Alina-malina> ok brb
<hook> does anyone has any ideas for my problem with opening files from network drives?
<brainwash_> hook: which error message do you get?
<brainwash_> and did you check if any packages related to gvfs were updated recently?
<hook> I can't find any error message. it displays all the contents of the share, either it's ssh or smb, but I can't open or copy any file from there. also gvfs-mount smb://nas/downloads gives no error
<Alina-Xubuntu> ok back
<Alina-Xubuntu> well, i feel a little difference, but still there is some lag
<Alina-Xubuntu> but that definitely changed something
<Alina-Xubuntu> brainwash_, any other tips?
<hook> brainwash_: according to /var/log/dpkg.log and /var/log/dpkg.log.1 the last updates for anything gvfs related were on 2014-04-02 (a month ago). I have restarted my laptop multiple times since then
<brainwash_> Alina-Xubuntu: maybe you can install a different driver for your graphics card, or apply some driver tweaks
<Alina-Xubuntu> hmmm
<Alina-Xubuntu> i did not install any graphic drivers? how to find out what i need?
<brainwash_> try a different media player / browser
<brainwash_> Alina-Xubuntu: lspci -v
<hook> brainwash_: I can't tell since which update it's broken, because I only put my laptop to standby during the night, so it has not been restarted for about two weeks or so, and during this time, I could open files every day.
<Alina-Xubuntu> ok it gives me bunch of output :-/
<brainwash_> hook: take a look at the session log file ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log
<brainwash_> Alina-Xubuntu: upload it
<brainwash_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Alina-Xubuntu> brianwash http://paste.ubuntu.com/10969281/
<brainwash_> hook: other than that, try to reproduce the issue with a different user account and/or different file manager
<brainwash_> Alina-Xubuntu: it's a Nvidia GeForce4 Ti 4200
<Alina-Xubuntu> whati have to do?
<hook> brainwash_: I can find some errors regarding gvfs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10969288/
<brainwash_> Alina-Xubuntu: the open source driver is already being used. I don't think that you have any other option
<brainwash_> Alina-Xubuntu: it's really an ancient graphics card
<hook> I'm gonna switch to another user account. brb
<brainwash_> Alina-Xubuntu: don't expect any miracles :/
<Alina-Xubuntu> yes i know :-/ thats all i got, but winxp works with it very fast :-/ eh i like this xubuntu so much i want to use it
<brainwash_> sadly, I don't have any other ideas. you can go ahead and search the internet for optimization tips
<Alina-Xubuntu> alright, i will try, though have no idea what to search form but anyways thanks for tweak, i feel its working a little faster then it used to be before
<brainwash_> try something like "GeForce4 Ti 4200 ubuntu performance"
<brainwash_> good luck :)
<Alina-Xubuntu> alright thanks:)
<hook> brainwash_: it's not working with a freshly created user account either
<brainwash_> hook: check ~/.cache/upstart/dbus.log also
<hook> brainwash_: all gvfs related from dbus.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10969384/
<hook> also, the folders /run/user/1000/gvfs and ~/.gvfs are all empty
<brainwash_> hook: no idea. these error messages should help you at least when searching the web
<hook> brainwash_: thanks so far for your help. I'll see what I can find. Have a nice day!
<ftv> Hi. I'm having some trouble with suspend with a new install of Xubuntu 15.04 on a Thinkpad T450s. The laptop wakes up but the desktop is unresponsive. I can move the cursor but not much else happens. For instance, I can click on the start menu button at the top left and only a grey box appears. Some of the icons appear when I hover over them. I can switch to TTY and everything works there. Restarting lightdm does not fix the issue.
<ftv> Any suggestions for what could be causing this problem?
<holstein> ftv: you may be able to check some logs from tty, since, you have access to that.. what GPU driver are you using? i find that can relate to a lot of issues
<Traveler> Hello
<holstein> o/
<Traveler> Who uses xubuntu?
<holstein> most in this channel.. this is the #xubuntu official support channel, Traveler .. welcome
<ftv> holstein: gpu is Intel integrated graphics with i915 driver
<holstein> ftv: are you simply up to date with all upgrades? are you booted into the latest available kernel? have you tried with another kernel, such as, from the 14.04 lts version? do you have any ppa's added?
<Traveler> I have some problems with nvidia driver. My screen glitches while scrolling.
<holstein> Traveler: i implement "smooth scrolling" and i also try with compositing and without compositing, to see if anything addresses the "glitching".. you also tried the open driver? i find sometimes, its less glitchy, though, arguably less performant..
<ftv> everything up to date. no ppa's. running 3.19.0-15
<ftv> let me try a different kernel in that case.
<Traveler> holstein: It happens when I use every nvidia driver, regardless of the version.
<holstein> Traveler: how about the open driver? have you tried it? just the one in the kernel?
<Traveler> Yes, I tried
<holstein> Traveler: have you implemented "smooth scrolling"? that really took care of my personal issues with it.. please try implementing that in the browser you are using
<Traveler> I'll try it
<ftv> holstein: sorry for the stupid question. what's the quickest way to downgrade the kernel? i can't see any older kernels in the repo.
<holstein> ftv: i dont.. i'll simply load up a live iso, where, i can see if its even addressing my issue or not, without effecting my install
<holstein> ftv: there are mainline kernel .deb's one can easily use.. but, this is not a "Fix".. its just one of many things i would be looking at, if i wanted to try and address the issue
<ftv> holstein: what logs should I be looking at?
<ftv> holstein: and what services could i try restarting? currently my only way to get everything back is to reboot.
<holstein> ftv: anything relating to what is problematic.. x logs, gui.. whatever seems to be hung-up..
<holstein> i would also just search "model # ubuntu" and see if i found anything relevant.. usually others have the same issues.. and anything relating to main ubuntu should be the same for xubuntu, since xubuntu is ubuntu
<holstein> i would be happy to help search forums, etc, if you want to share more information on what hardware you have
<ftv> holstein: thank you for your help. i've had a look around already without much success, probably because it's a relatively new model. it's a thinkpad t450s with Intel i7-5600U, integrated graphics, full hd panel. any other specs that might be relevant?
<holstein> if its "new", i might look into the most recent kernels possible.. see if a deb for a mainline kernel addresses anything
<holstein> ftv: i would look for, and create a bug, if there is none, and just try and get active.. if you have new hardware, you could literally be the only person using that hardware in xubuntu..
<holstein> for me, i may go to one of the larger communities.. such as, loading a live iso for the main ubuntu distro, and check there.. try and find *anyone* to confirm the issue..
<holstein> also look for bios updates that may or may not address the issue, or make it better or worse
<ftv> holstein: i found this bug that looks similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1447331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447331 in linux (Ubuntu) "will not resume from suspend " [Medium,Incomplete]
<ftv> but it's pretty useless
<holstein> ftv: what is useless?
<holstein> im not following..
<ftv> the bug that i linked to. doesn't contain very much information.
<holstein> ftv: make your own, then.. or, add whatever information you want to that bug
<holstein> ftv: the key being, confirming it.. replicate it with different live isos if possible, and get another person with that hardware to replicate it
<holstein> if it happens with a live iso, its much easier to test for..
<holstein> anyways, it'll be up to you, since, as i said, you *could* very well be literally the only person with that hardware trying to run xubuntu on it.. thats a very realistic possibility
<d-rock> Hi all, just installed Xubuntu 15.04 and tried to install fglrx-updates -- however, after reboot the system freezes on xubuntu splash screen, anyone else experienced the same?
<ilhami> hey
<ilhami> just wanted to say that xubuntu is nice.
<knome> hello, and nice to hear. enjoy!
<ilhami> one of the more beautiful UIs I have seen in my life. :)
<knome> thanks for the compliments
<ilhami> and lightweight at the same time, right? :P
#xubuntu 2015-05-03
<xubuntu85i> Hi
<MadMephit> Hello, I'm trying to get a wireless USB dongle working on an old Acer TravelMate 2301LCI laptop, running Xubuntu 12.04 (can't use newer because the thing lacks, or claims to lack, PAE). I got one that reported support for Ubuntu 12.04, and I'm trying to follow the steps here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1949996 But when it gets to "modprobe rt5370sta" it returns a fatal error "Module rt5370sta not found". It worked once in the past, a while ago
<MadMephit> I do see rt5572sta which came up in the "make install" step, under lsmod, but "Used By" for that line is blank.
<Bon_> Good morning you peeps? How is everyone?
<Bon_> Quick question, I popped 15.04 on my laptop yesterday and the XFCE clock in the tool bar is only displaying UTC time, not my local time. I have told it I am in Europe/Gibraltar, I have done a 'dpkg-reconfigure tzdata' but it's still 2 hours out. Never had this issue beffore on Xubuntu, any ideas?
<aj1114> I have xubuntu 14.04 and I've removed the volume widget from the bottom bar now my laptop is on mute and I don't know how to unmute it :(, I've tired to add the volume widget back but it's not in the list, also I tried volume control and set it to 100% but that didn't unmute my laptop, any ideas?
<aj1114> I found it :D
<aj1114> thanks anyway
<Aldebaran> http://pasteboard.co/blcKZKV.png
<brainwash> Aldebaran: did you ask any question or have you just linked a screenshot?
<Aldebaran> as such issues have not yet
<brainwash> do you have a problem? I am not sure if I understand you correctly
<Aldebaran> There is one issue, the differences between the driver fglrx & fglrx-update and what to put? http://pasteboard.co/bnfPQ23.png
<brainwash> fglrx-updates may be a newer driver version
<baizon> Aldebaran: i recommend fglrx
<Aldebaran> thx
<Aldebaran> У кого нибудь эта штуковина работает? Странички хоть открывает? http://pasteboard.co/bxSzb6h.png
<remline> I just installed 15.04. Works great, thanks all!
<xubuntu60o> hello world
<drc> So it did compile :)
<xubuntu60o> :p
<mbrown> hello all
<mbrown> when i run the command line to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04
<bekks> There is no such command line, since you have to upgrade to 14.10 first.
<xangua> you can not upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04
<xangua> directly*
<mbrown> sudo do-release-upgrade
<bekks> Thats not upgrading from 14.04 to 15.04
<mbrown> so i mean from 14.04 to 14.10 and then to 15.04
<bekks> So either you are updating from 14.04 to 14.10 or from 14.10 to 15.04
<mbrown> what command line do i need to enter then
<mbrown> okay so from 14.04 to 14.10
<mbrown> for now
<bekks> You cannot update from 14.04 to 15.04 directly.
<xangua> open software centre, edit menu, sources, update tab, enable "normal upgrade"
<Afdal> Quick question for anyone that can answer: what was the last Xubuntu version ISO that was small enough to fit on CD?
<Aldebaran> DVD 900 mb
<Aldebaran> Bay DVD-R
<drc> Afdal: A quick check tells me 12.10
<drc> But you do know that it is EOL?
<Afdal> thanks
<Afdal> EOL?
<drc> End of life...not supported anymore.
<Afdal> of course
<Afdal> It's easy enough to update to the latest though
<Afdal> once installed
<drc> from 12.10 that will be fun :)
<Afdal> I actually did it one already
<Afdal> couple weeks ago on a laptpo
<Afdal> took a while
<Afdal> but it werked
<Afdal> did it once*
<Afdal> would you recommend using
<Afdal> 12.10 or 12.04
<Afdal> for the purposes of CD-based installation
<mrkramps> 14.04
<Afdal> CD-based >.>
<Afdal> 12.04 was an LTS release wasn't it
<Afdal> does that matter anymore
<mrkramps> i would still recommend 14.04
<drc> yes, and it <should> be quicker upgrading from LTS to LTS...you'd have to do 14.04>14.10>15.04
<Afdal> yes to what
<Afdal> [15:45] <Afdal> for the purposes of CD-based installation
<Afdal> <.<
<drc> 12.04>14.04
<Afdal> ah
<Afdal> hmm
<mrkramps> pick a lubuntu alternate iso, install minimal, get the rest from the internet
<Afdal> that's an option too
<Afdal> I just wanted to know the last CD-sized xubuntu for this sort of thing
<Afdal> why lubuntu alternate iso instead of ubuntu minimal CD?
<mrkramps> ah, sure mini should work as well
<Afdal> what made you recommend that though :o
<mrkramps> Afdal, i sometimes just forget it is there and lubuntu ist the last derivate with an alternate cd
<Afdal> wait
<Afdal> are you saying xubuntu project dumped their alternate isos?
<mrkramps> since 12.10 there is only an alternate cd for lubuntu
<Afdal> oh
<Afdal> bummer :/
<Afdal> what was the reason for getting rid of that option?
<mrkramps> dunno, maybe somebody else here can answer this question
<Afdal> Does it have to do with ditching CD support?
<Afdal> don't care about iso size anymore so just consolidated all the different parts of desktop and alternative into one?
<mrkramps> Afdal, the lubuntu alternate should have more packages in the CD repository than Minimal CD
<mrkramps> might speed up the installation a bit
<Afdal> ah
<Afdal> and these are all
<Afdal> non-distro-related packages?
<Afdal> not lubuntu specific
<Afdal> Never tried lubuntu before myself
<Afdal> how does lxde compare to fxce
<Afdal> err
<Afdal> xfce
<Azelphur> lxde is a little lighter
<Azelphur> (but that comes at the price of features)
<Azelphur> at least, as far as I understand on a general level
<mrkramps> Afdal, i was not talking about the lxde related packages … minimal cd downloads pretty much everything from the internet except for the textmode installer
<Afdal> yeah I know
<Afdal> but does the lubuntu alternate have lxde related stuff on it before download?
<mrkramps> when installing from lubuntu alternate?!
<Afdal> yeah
<mrkramps> if you install lubuntu of course =D
<mrkramps> but if you choose minimal installation, it will only install ubuntu-minimal
<Afdal> oh you mean
<Afdal> choose minimal installation from the lubuntu alternate iso?
<mrkramps> yepp
<Afdal> I see
<Afdal> neat
<Afdal> thanks for the tip
#xubuntu 2016-05-02
<Bastinenz> Hi everyone! I'm having kind of a weird problem in Xubuntu 15.10. For the record, I've been using Xubuntu on this machine since 13.04, upgraded for some new releases, but had to "reinstall" (while keeping my home directory, though) a couple of times because the Distro upgrade didn't work. This also happened when I upgraded to 15.10, but my system seems to be operating fine now, aside from this one little issue…
<Bastinenz> after the system has been running for the time, I can't get it to properly suspend or shutdown any longer. It just throws me back into the login screen, no matter if I use the GUI to log out, or do shutdown via terminal or tty, even as root. Don't get any error messages and the system doesn't crash or anything, all that happens is that I get back to the login screen.
<Bastinenz> any idea what might be the issue or where to start looking? btw, dmesg doesn't seem to contain any relevant information either, it certainly doesn't get any new messages when I try to shutdowm
<Bastinenz> the weird thing is that after hard shutdown and reboot, I can suspend and shutdown without any issues. but eventually the system goes back to the buggy behaviour
<s455wang> Bastinenz: are you using kexec reboots?
<Bastinenz> s455wang: I actually have no idea, that's a completely new topic for me. presumably I am using whatever the default for xubuntu is
<xubuntu94w> anyone using tor browser on xubuntu
<xubuntu94w> hi
<xubuntu94w> anyone home?
<xubuntu94w> how do you install the tor browser on xubuntu?
<recon_lap> xubuntu94w: think there is a special package or repo, from what I've read it's tricky to install tor correctly
<xubuntu94w> i am running vidalia
<xubuntu94w> but need the browser..
<recon_lap> xubuntu94w: have you looked at https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<xubuntu956> what is that
<xubuntu35w> how do i install skype, it seem like xubuntu deny it. "not free" How is it possibill to accept a full installation of skype
<knome> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<xubuntu43d> how to change the time format?
<xubuntu94w> help
<gameslayer> hey everyone I have a question I am upgrading my system to the 16.04 LTS release, is it ready to use?
<knome> gameslayer, read the release announcement (and notes) and figure out if it's stable enough for you
<knome> if you are upgrading from 15.10, you'll have to upgrade in a few months anyway
<gameslayer> Well for any users from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS is it fine to upgrade?
<knome> generally it's recommended to wait until the first point release (16.04.1) is out for LTS upgrades
<gameslayer> Ah ok
<knome> that's also when your system will prompt for an upgrade
<gameslayer> yeah I understand
<gameslayer> so you should ultimatly wait til your system says to upgrade
<manubuntun> hi everybody
<manubuntun> saludos desde España y a la comunidad Xubuntu
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<manubuntun> No problem
<manubuntun> i speak english too
<manubuntun> :)
<xubuntu98w> 16.04 i hav installed all updates. But in the softwarecenter there is an update. what is that ? something i nned ?
<ColinB>  Newly installed 16.04 across three machines on local network. Any idea why .bashrc isn't being read when I ssh in to one machine from another? Its working fine when I log in on the console, and I can simply '. .bashrc' once logged in....  Command line is 'ssh -Y hostname.local'
<JuJuBee> Is it not advisable to do-release-upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04?
<knome> JuJuBee, it's suggested to wait until the first point release is out
<JuJuBee> Timeframe?
<knome> 16.04.1 will most likely be released in august
<JuJuBee> Ok
<JuJuBee> but then should I do clean install or upgrade path?
<knome> that's for you to decide
<knome> unless something else is said on the release announcement for .1, both ways are supported
<JuJuBee> I was reading in a forum that 16.04 is a completely different animal....
<knome> sure it is
<JuJuBee> So maybe a clean install is waranted
<knome> but since the LTS->LTS upgrade path is available, the goal is to actually support that
<knome> again, that's for you to decide
<knome> whatever you do, take backups
<JuJuBee> It is interesting that when I do-release-upgrade now, it says  no new release found...
<knome> that's because it isn't generally suggested to upgrade to 16.04 until the first point release (as i said above)
<JuJuBee> Then why not leave it in beta until it is accepted as "ready" ?
<tsaavik> because its ready to use, just not ready to upgade to
<knome> what tsaavik said is close to the truth, but there really isn't a simple answer to the question
<JuJuBee> So is it suggested to install it as a clean install now? or completely wait for the .1 release?
<Unit193> non-LTS users were already prompted to upgrade.
<knome> it's up to you to decide...
<tsaavik> I upgraded because I was having dropbox issues, other then gnome-terminal dropping support for --title I had no real issues.
<knome> tsaavik, why are you using gnome-terminal anyway when you could use xfce4-terminal?
<knome> tsaavik, which supports a corresponding -T parameter btw
<tsaavik> becase I can't find a way to map ctrl-left/right to switch tabs. I'm using xfce4-terminal now until gnome-terminal gets fixed
<Unit193> From what I understand gnome-terminal also re-wraps lines better, and bug numbers are clickable.
<tsaavik> it also has profiles which is kinda nice (I set faint red background on production), but not a deal breaker for xfce4
<tsaavik> Your suppose to be able to change the keyboard shortcuts in xfce4-terminal via 'Editable Menu Accelerators' but dosn't seem to work, for me atleast
<knome> tsaavik, you need to enable the feature from the settings manager first
<tsaavik> I did
<tsaavik> http://docs.xfce.org/faq
<tsaavik> I did not restart X however
<Soe1en> hello everyone, I just installed virtual box and it is not appearning in the list when I press superkey + r, how come?
<squinty> Soelen:  maybe try logging out and back in again.  had to do that for a couple of things lately
<Soe1en> squinty: roger, will try that as soon as the updates are over, ty!
<subscious> hello. I installed pipelight as described on the pipelight homepage. netflix worked once afterwards but won't load a video anymore. It just stalls at the screen it shows while buffering a video in advance. I rebooted once used a useragent for windows with firefox 44 and it gave an error about drm licensing. When trying again it also stalled. after an additional reboot and using the agent, it once worked with, it just stalled again.
<subscious> does someone know how to fix this problem (get netflix running with silverlight through pipelight)?
<xubuntu91d> a
<rfleming> Greetings!
<rfleming> Since 16.04 and the switch to gnome software manager... I cannot install .deb packages.  It tries to install, but then fails.  I presume that's because there is no access because I'm never prompted for a password
<rfleming> am I missing something, or is something broken?
<q3we4tre464t> Promotion the idea not use the name the daemon in Linux for the programs. I am a reasonable person, me not satisfied the fact that the program has the name daemon in the OS. Against the name the angel, I have nothing. Although the name the angel in the operating system would not be need. VOODOO OS? I not want use the operating system which have in the program the name a daemon.
<terminator> san someone help me install kwin
<ondondil> rfleming, I'm not an expert but it seems to be a known bug. I've found some nice explanation here http://www.howtogeek.com/252981/how-to-install-deb-packages-without-ubuntu-software-in-ubuntu-16.04/
<Unit193> rfleming: Is it supposed to?  Last I knew it didn't, but my information could be old.  I'd recommend the old dpkg -i or gdebi as a backup.
<Unit193> (gdebi also has a cli interface, though.)
<rfleming> Unit193, I don't know about gnome-software, but the older ubuntu software manager had no problem
<rfleming> it appears gnome-software fails to prompt for credentials and dies
<Unit193> Indeed it used to support it.
<rfleming> I have no problem using gdebi or dpkg -i...
<rfleming> just wanted to make sure this problem isn't related to something I did :)
<xubuntu70w> can some tell me the commands to install kwin
<q3we4tre464t> Not one sober-minded Christian will not use Linux with the word daemon
<rfleming> lots of open minded Christians use Linux all the time because they know the difference between Daemon and Demon
<Unit193> q3we4tre464t: This isn't the place at all for talk of renaming 'daemon', we didn't name it and if we even wanted to, we couldn't rename it.
<rfleming> xubuntu70w, Google returns a lot of results when you search for 'How to install kwin on xfce'
<rfleming> This one looks alright... http://www.thelinuxrain.com/articles/tutorial-how-to-use-kwin-window-manager-with-xfce but beats me
<rfleming> Your mileage may vary with 16.04 though
<q3we4tre464t> What is the problem is not to use the word daemon in linux? Microsoft does without words deamon.
<q3we4tre464t> apple too
<xubuntu70w> rfleming, i tried but it gives me errors they are outdated the neew package is kwin-x
<rfleming> q3we4tre464t, that's because they treat everyone like a 4-year old and doesn't use multi-sylabic words because they may scare them.
<rfleming> xubuntu70w, Congratulations!  You're a trailblazer.  Figure it out, make a blog post and score sweet internet points!
<rfleming> xubuntu70w, (or install kubuntu)
<rfleming> Unit193, is it the Shimmer Project that makes the greybird theme?
<Unit193> rfleming: Ayeup.
<rfleming> do they take feature requests?
<rfleming> You see, I'm getting older and my precision isn't as good as it used to be... larger mouse corners on windows would be nice.
<rfleming> especially the diagonal one
<Unit193> You can try, but right now they're just trying to keep up the never ending porting that is GTK3.  3.20 is a huge change for example.
<Unit193> rfleming: Oh, do you know of alt+rightclick and drag?
 * rfleming gasps
<rfleming> what is this wizardry
<Unit193> Try alt+leftclick too while you're at it. :P
<rfleming> You've just handed me the xfce equivalent of the Konami Code
<Unit193> Hah, well glad I could help.
<rfleming> I guess perhaps I'll have to browse through the keyboard shortcuts again
<rfleming> see if in 4.16 they'll put in the code for up-up-down-down-left-right-left-right-B-A for the super secret tweak menu :)
<Unit193> Hahaha. ;D
<rfleming> Unit193, Thanks for the info, and for confirming that Gnome Software doesn't install DEBs downloaded from the net (yet).  Time for me to go home.
<Unit193> rfleming: Have a nice rest of your day.  Note though that I don't use software-center, so won't know it real well.
<rfleming> I don't typically use it either.  Usually I have gdebi installed, but I just installed xubuntu 16.04 in a new VM and thought to myself, lets see if it works.
<rfleming> Well, it didn't... I tried a 15.10 install and it did... :)
<rfleming> Like I said earlier, I wanted to check if it was me before filing a bug
<rfleming> Oh, quicky before I split... has Mozilla found a new home yet for Thunderbird?
<Unit193> Isn't it still community maintained?
<rfleming> And does ubuntu have plans on replacing Geary with Pantheon Mail, since yorba is dead?
<rfleming> it may be community maintained, but they don't want to maintain it
<rfleming> or cluttering up their servers
<rfleming> (apparently)
<Unit193> That last one I can't even pretend to answer.
<rfleming> They see Thunderbird as a 'problem' and want it to be someone elses
<knome> offtopic alert!
<rfleming> they tried to give it to GNOME, but they said no... and it may not fit in the Apache Foundation
<rfleming> oops, sorry for clogging up the support tubes knome  :)
<rfleming> I'll make a note to use offtopic
<knome> appreciated
<rfleming> any idea if Ubuntu is going to ditch Geary from the repos and replace it with Pantheon Mail?  Looks like the Elementary OS people have picked up development of Geary since Yorba died.
<q3we4tre464t> Approach Microsoft and Apple, suits me without daemon.  Approach the community Linux does not suit me with daemon. Daemon is a stupid show off.
 * rfleming sighs... it takes all kinds to make the world go round
<rfleming> anyway... ttyal
<Unit193> q3we4tre464t: You've stated your opinion.  You don't have to anymore.  If you feel that strongly about it then don't use Linux.  Either way, not the problem of this channel so please go elsewhere with it.
<q3we4tre464t> Because of such a stupid approach I don't consider Linux as an operating system. Only for VB
<q3we4tre464t> Because of such a stupid approach I don't consider Linux as operating system. Only for VB
<qrtrtrwer4> I do not see people using the word daemon for Linux what they use clothes with word daemon. T-shirt with the name SeaMonkey I've seen
<Unit193> qrtrtrwer4: You were told this is not the appropriate medium for your discussions, please don't start up again.
<z76w> Latter: I not see people using the word daemon for Linux what they use clothes with word daemon. T-shirt with the name SeaMonkey I've seen.
<z76w> Latter: I not see people using the word daemon for Linux what they use clothes with word daemon. T-shirt with the name SeaMonkey I've seen.
<xubuntu63w> Anyone care to share why they use Xubuntu over other distros?
#xubuntu 2016-05-03
<qwetrtyur> Life is not a game, life is very serious. https://vimeo.com/146271765
<Reece> Xubuntu rocks
<craigbass76> I keep having trouble with browsers (ff, chrome, and chromium -- haven't tested much with Vivaldi yet) going crazy as far as system resources go. Is this something you all are also experiencing, or just me? I leave a browser open for a while, and then BOOM! Top is showing a load average of 4 or 5, and the guilty party is a browser.
<craigbass76> I'm wondering if it's the ads so many sites are showing now
<rfleming> Greetings
<subscious> hello I am trying to install google chrome as downloaded from google.com. The *.deb file opens the Software app but the install button only shows a blue progressbar for short after clicking and then resets. What is the problem?
<rfleming> GNOME Software is broken
<rfleming> it is a known issue.
<rfleming> You can either do it through the command line via dpkg -i
<rfleming> or install gdebi and through there
<rfleming> subscious, if you do use dpkg -i, you will need to run `sudo apt-get -f install` to install the missing dependencies.
<rfleming> subscious, as to detail the problem, for whichever reason GNOME Software neglects to prompt you for your credentials to gain the privileges to install Google Chrome, so it starts the install, then silently errors out and resets.
<subscious> thanks rfleming
<Unit193> In theory one can also do  sudo apt install /path/to/package.deb
<rfleming> at least I think it silently errors out as I can't find a log
<rfleming> Alright.  It's time to make some popcorn, and go watch Bridge of Spies with the wifey.  Kids are asleep.
<rfleming> ttyal.
<rfleming> subscious, good luck getting your new system up! :)
<subscious> rfleming thanks again. I'm going forward quite fast I think. gdebi did the job. will have to learn using dpkg -i some other time
<squinty> subscious,  imho, better to use gdebi... it checks to see that all dependancies are satisfied.
<detoya> I'd like to start using 16.04 but I've grown accustomed to the bugs in 14.04 ... what do I need to know about upgrading?
<detoya> like how often do I need to restart the desktop to keep it usable?
<subscious> detoya: I just installe 16.04 and had a pleasant ride so far. Only bug was software center not beeing able to install deb files and some renaming of repositorys
<Unit193> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<detoya> Does nm-applet make an icon in the notification area?
<Unit193> detoya: It's a good idea to backup data, but you can try Xenial live too if you wish.
<subscious> detoya: Why don't you give the live cd a try you can see those things there
<detoya> I tried the livecd version of 14.04 before upgrading from 12.04 and it seemed stable too lol
<subscious> it's a stable release after al
<subscious> *all
<detoya> just would like some answers from people who are using a living breathing installation :-)
<detoya> 14.04 has never been stable, I've had to restart it 3-4 times a day
<subscious> detoya: I am using it now for about 2 hours just installing stuff and giving netflix with google chrome a test just now
<detoya> talking about XFCE... gnome and kde and fluxbox were stable but I don't like them.
<subscious> gnome was discontinued last I checked
<Unit193> Weird, but there's Xfce 4.12 in Xenial.
<Unit193> No, GNOME3 is still alive and strong.
<detoya> XFCE notification area wouldn't show icons for many apps
<detoya> panel would stop hiding
<subscious> Oh. it was gnome2 then. didn't like the remodel of GNOME3. bummer
<detoya> so can any of you get nm-applet to show connection icon in 16.04?
<Unit193> detoya: As far as your problems, did you try a guest session?
<Unit193> nm-applet works fine.
<detoya> I tried rm-rf /home
<detoya> how about suspend from the session menu?
<detoya> does suspend work or do you gotta do it manually from shell?
<detoya> for me in 14.04 it works sometimes, other times it just locks up the desktop session.
<detoya> then I gotta CTRL-ALT-F1 log in and HUP xorg
<squinty> detoya,  just out of curiosity why "rm -rf /home"
<detoya> to make sure no user config is interfering with the desktop.
<detoya> even the guest has some residual config lol
<squinty> detoya,  that would have wiped out every setting for every user on your box
<detoya> but to answer the question guest didn't work any better
<detoya> only if you didn't have a cron making regular rsync backups ;-)
<squinty> detoya,  ok just making sure  :)
<detoya> and it's a laptop, there's no multiple users
<squinty> detoya,  there is on mine laptops   backup admin users for emergencies
<detoya> But speaking of that, does opening a guest session from a live dekstop work in 16.04?  It never worked in XFCE in 14.04 for me
<detoya> worked fine with Unity and KDE, but not XFCE
<detoya> I know I sound like I hate XFCE but actually I love it, I'm just intimate with its failings
<detoya> kinda like how you know the many things you should not trust your husband to do right lol
<Unit193> I never used guest, but I don't believe I had a lot of the problems you did.  I know indicators were a bit quirky at some point, but much better here.
<detoya> being able to have nm-applet icon is a big deal for me...
<detoya> the only way I could get it was ssh -X root@localhost nm-applet
<Unit193> Sounds like your indicators are messed up.
<detoya> which is ludicrous
<detoya> sometimes skype would not show up, some software like winswitch I could never get to work with XFCE at all
<detoya> anyhow what I'm hearing is that you're not having those issues with latest so I'll give it a try
<detoya> maybe I should just update the repos to Xenial, install xfce4 packages and see how it goes then I can roll back if need be.
<detoya> like the good old days running Sarge and running kde 3.12 from testing lol
<xubuntu18w> whats best way to do a upgrade to 16.04 lts release, from 14.04?
<xangua> Force upgrade, wait for 16.04 first point release, grab the ISO and upgrade with it
<xubuntu70w> Hi, I'm having problem with my wifi. Its working with my 12.04 installation. Hardware switch(Fn + F2) not turing it on.
<xubuntu70w> Here is some outputs of network related command. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16199466/
<xubuntu08i> hi
<xubuntu08i> @ all    ^
<xubuntu89i> Hello, trying to install Xubuntu - the live version works great. Once install finished however, my computer attempted to boot and I was shown the message 'No Boot device found'. Any ideas?
<xubuntu89i> I'm currently reinstalling as we speak
<xubuntu89i> Also some weird thing with the trackpad - it kind of...jumps to the bottom corner every once in awhile. Not sure why
<xubuntu89i> I did this on Solus as well, so I'm used to it, but never on Windows
<xubuntu89i> *It did this
<xubuntu89i> I am getting about 12-14 hours of constant moderate/heavy use per charge with Xubuntu live though
<xubuntu89i> Loving that!
<pencilandpaper> Good morning.
<jmaestu> hola
<jmaestu> alguien puede prestarme una ayuda por favor
<Tvilling> Hi! I upgraded to 16.04 recently, and now my mouse pointer consistently disappears after logging in after resuming from sleep. Is this a known issue?
<Tvilling> It's a laptop, Lenovo X240
<Tvilling> I have to restart lightdm to get it to reappear again, and it's a bit annoying to have to do that every time it happens
<knome> Tvilling, did you read the release announcement?
<Tvilling> knome: Nope, just a general google-search for known bugs... Thanks
<Babloyi> xubuntu 16.04 is out, but I'm still on 14.04, and my updater doesn't seem to know a new LTS is out?
<Babloyi> there no way to update directly from 14.04 to 16.04?
<Pici> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Babloyi> ohhhh
<Babloyi> ok
<Babloyi> I can wait :D
<Babloyi> all the more time for more things to get compatible
<anomaly> I have a shell script I want to bind to a keyboard shortcut.  when I run the script from a terminal it does as expected.  when I go into keyboard shortcuts in settings and assign the shortcut it does not run.  I have assigned other shortcuts and they work as expected.   what else can I look at or do to make this work?
<rfleming> Greetings!
<dave_p> Hello, I have a broken menu item that is not listed in the MenuLibre list. Since it is broken I'd like to remove it but can't find where it is located. Any suggestions?
<dave_p> For further information I'm on 16.04
<mrkramps> dave_p, this broken menu entry is for which application?
<dave_p> mrkramps: It is Telegram, the messenger.
<Nebucatnetzer> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with xfburn. When I try to burn mp3's it shows a pop up with this text "Gstreamer did not like this file (detection timed out)". I tried now for about 2-3 hours to solve this problem but I couldn't get it to work.
<Nebucatnetzer> I tried to install the good, bad and ugly plugin for gstreamer but that didn't help. Also any other mentioned packages/plugins mentioned on various blogs didn't solve it.
<Nebucatnetzer> *packages/plugins for gstreamer
<Nebucatnetzer> My questions are now the following ones: Is there a solution to this? If there isn't a solution should I file a bug and if yes where? Ubuntu/Xubuntu/xfburn
<well_laid_lawn> have you used something like ffmpeg to check the files ?
<Nebucatnetzer> how would I do that? What I tried was to use Brasero which works fine.
<well_laid_lawn> just  ffmpeg -i /path/to/mp3   and see what it reports
<Nebucatnetzer> http://pastebin.com/Lj6q7qnZ
<well_laid_lawn> apart from the line 14 junk that looks ok
<Nebucatnetzer> They play fine btw, just tested it with vlc
<well_laid_lawn> my guess is gstreamer is getting stymied by that junk
<well_laid_lawn> you could try rewriting the file with ffmpeg and see if that clears it up
<Nebucatnetzer> hmm not really a good solution. a friend of mine is having the problem and that wouldn't work for her.
<Nebucatnetzer> I was just able to reproduce it in a VM
<Nebucatnetzer> however I can test it anyway to see if the problem goes away
<Nebucatnetzer> @well_laid_lawn I've rewritten the file with ffmpeg but it didn't work
<tgeest> quit
<well_laid_lawn> Nebucatnetzer:  you can check if there's an existing bug for that or file a new one if you like
<well_laid_lawn> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Nebucatnetzer> I'm filing a new one at the moment. Couldn't find an existing one. Thank you for your help :)
<pjotter1> Hi people. Jut a quick question: Why does the default Xubuntu theme have so little space reserved on the edges of the windows? It's almost impossible for me to grab the side of a window and resize it. Or maybe I'm missing something?
<nairwolf> hi pjotter1 : I have the same feeling badly....
<pleia2> pjotter1: if you're having trouble grabbing the edges, there's a post about other methods for resizing windows: http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<pleia2> (I can't answer the question as to why they're so small though)
<pjotter1> I always find myself switching to the Kokodi windows manager.
<pleia2> I use method 2 from that post almost exclusively, it's even easier than edge grabbing
<pleia2> (though it doesn't work with all apps, some grab the alt input)
<pjotter1> I mainly use a wacom pen. NOt sure if that mathod works with that too...
<pleia2> only one way to find out :)
<pjotter1> Thats weird. I cant even get the method to work with a mouse. Just press alt and right anywhere on the window?
<pjotter1> Larighty I got it. Withg me I had to press the right altkey and the windowskey similtaniously and right click. I don;t think this will be a very handy method in my case... :S
<pleia2> no windows key, I hold down alt and then right click+move mouse
<pleia2> but yeah, sounds not
<pleia2> much easier and intuitive with a mouse
<pjotter1> Ah ok, got it now
<pjotter1> I had selecte super key instead of alt in the settings
<pleia2> ah :)
<pjotter1> Yes, that is for working with photoshop I'm afraid. Photoshop uses the alt key al lot for various functions.
<pjotter1> But I guess it wouldn't be very hard to alter the graybird theme myself to get some thicker edges around the windows?
<pleia2> I don't know
<pjotter1> I just installes 16.04 in a virtualbox. Looks really great!
<xubuntu26w> hi all!
<xubuntu26w> please help, maybe stupid question, but. an anybody help to resolve one problem/ libreoffice can't open files fom smb shares
<xubuntu26w> in xubuntu 14.04 all was fine, but in 15.10 and 16.04, problem presist
<mrkramps> xubuntu26w, install libreoffice-gnome and gvfs-backend-goa
<xubuntu26w> mrkramps tnx! I'll try
<mrkramps> should be gvfs-backends-goa, sry
<xubuntu26w> is the libreoffice not preinstalled?
<pjotter1> hey xubuntu26w!
<pjotter1> I am experiencing the same thing here
<pjotter1> Are these files on a mounted disk or something?
<xubuntu26w> just mounted smb share
<xubuntu26w> eg in ubuntu mate all fine, in generic ubuntu all fine too
<pjotter1> I sure hope the sollution mrkramps gave works because I have been scratching my head over this for a few days.
<xubuntu26w> problem only in xubuntu from 15.10
<pjotter1> I have the problem also in 14.04
<pjotter1> It just started recently
<mrkramps> pjotter1, using libreoffice from ppa?
<pjotter1> Yes
<pjotter1> Everything 100% out of the box
<xubuntu26w> still try to find full instruction to install gvfs-backends-goa
<pjotter1> sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends-goa
<mrkramps> xubuntu26w:$ sudo apt-get install libreoffice-gnome gvfs-backends-goa
<flocculant> not available for 16.04 it seems
<xubuntu26w> flocculant looks like right!
<xubuntu26w> Package 'gvfs-backends-goa' has no installation candidate
<mrkramps> hm, gvfs-backends now includes goa
<pjotter1> libreoffice-gnome is available though
<mrkramps> ok, check if 'gvfs-backends' is installed
<pjotter1> mrkramps: In what way does the goa package differ from the normal one?
<mrkramps> pjotter1, it is just another backend which had been provided in a different package
<xubuntu26w> I try "sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends"
<pjotter1> Does it solve the problems with filelocking in Libreoffice?
<xubuntu26w> and  get 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<xubuntu26w> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<xubuntu26w> no, problem presists :(
<pjotter1> just a few line above that it should read that the package is already installed.
<pjotter1> xubuntu26w: I have found a few ugly workarounds that might work.
<pjotter1> You can try disabling filelocking for Libreoffice (if indeed that is the problem in your case, I'm not 100% sure)
<xubuntu26w> I found a lot advices about change strings in LO configs, all of them useless, just chaned error message
<xubuntu26w> and how to disable filelocking?
<pjotter1> Ok
<pjotter1> Try this: $ sudo mousepad /usr/bin/soffice
<pjotter1> Look for these lines:
<pjotter1> # file locking now enabled by default
<pjotter1> SAL_ENABLE_FILE_LOCKING=1
<pjotter1> export SAL_ENABLE_FILE_LOCKING
<pjotter1> You have to comment those out by putting a # in front of them like so:
<pjotter1> # file locking now enabled by default
<pjotter1> # SAL_ENABLE_FILE_LOCKING=1
<pjotter1> # export SAL_ENABLE_FILE_LOCKING
<pjotter1> Once you done that... save the file and try opening a file.
<pjotter1> I mean try opening a file with Libreroffice.
<pjotter1> On that samba share.
<xubuntu26w> wow it helps!
<pjotter1> Alrighty :)
<pjotter1> One thing though...
<pjotter1> You have just disabled filelocking for Libreoffice.
<pjotter1> This means that if two user would open the same file with Libreoffice and start editing it... things would mess up.
<pjotter1> If you're the only user on the mounted disk, you will be fine.
<pjotter1> Just a word of caution
<pjotter1> filelocking is meant to prevent people from opening and editing the same files and should probably be turned on.
<pjotter1> But as there seems to be a bug here... this will work in the meantime.
<xubuntu26w> understood. I'll look now on generic ubunto for it setting
<pjotter1> Just uncomment those lines again to enable filelocking again.
<pjotter1> Btw... the fact that you experience this too tells me there is something wrong with either Libreoffice or samba. We should probably consider filing a bug report.
<pjotter1> What system do you use? I'm on Xubuntu 14.04.4 amd64
<xubuntu26w> I just try to find perfect distribution to use at home an work
<pjotter1> Go with Xubuntu ;)
<xubuntu26w> xubuntu perfect for me, but from 15.10 have this problem :(
<pjotter1> 14.04 too.
<xubuntu26w> on 14.04 all was fine
<pjotter1> Until recently. I just reinstalled my 14.04 and sudenly there was this problem with Libreoffice.
<xubuntu26w> few seconds ago open config in ubuntu, these strings uncommented
<xubuntu26w> but opens fine from smb share
<pjotter1> What version is that?
<xubuntu26w> latest ubuntu 16.04 x64
<pjotter1> I know that recenlty there was an upgrade of the samba-common package. I suspect that maybe that might be the cause of this. Maybe we could check what versions are used by the systems?
<xubuntu26w> how can I do it (I just young user of NIX systems)
<pjotter1> me too ;)
<pjotter1> I usually use synaptic for that
<pjotter1> just install synaptic, run it and search for the packages. The version numbers are displayes alongside the names.
<xubuntu26w> 2:4.3.8
<pjotter1> Yes, me too
<xubuntu26w> in xubuntu and ubuntu genuine
<pjotter1> But in Ubuntu everything works like it should?
<xubuntu26w> yes
<xubuntu26w> in ubuntu mate all fine too
<pjotter1> I'm reading that recently samba was fixed and updated because of something called 'badlock'. That was in april, just around the time I started noticing this buggy behaviour with Libreoffice. I'm just guessing that this might have something to do with this but I'll have to do  more testing.
<pjotter1> Unfortunately I don't have the knowlegde to dive into this more deelpy atm... but for the time being we are saved by disabling filelocking it seems.
<xubuntu26w> ok. tnx a lot! usually it proper desission for most situations!
<pjotter1> btw, you can also disable filelocking by adding 'noclock' to your cifs mount entry in fstab.
<pjotter1> That would disable filelocking for all apps. Not just Libreoffice.
<pjotter1> whoops.. I meant 'nolock'
<pjotter1> without quotes ofcourse
<pjotter1> For instance: //MyNAS/Share 	/mnt/MyMount cifs	defaults,nolock,guest,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8	0 0 (or something like that)
<pjotter1> This also 'solves'  the problem. Hence I think it might have something to do with samba.
<esmoBG> hi   from bulgaria
<knome> hello.
<esmoBG> ho
<knome> esmoBG, do you have a support question?
#xubuntu 2016-05-04
<nebg> hello everyone... which is the difference between "shopt" and "set" i see the operate on different options...but which options relate to set and which to shopt  ?
<jalt> Hi, how do I fully disable avahi-daemon from a fresh 16.04 install? The obvious systemctl disable avahi-daemon did not work (x-posted from #ubuntu, since I got no replies and it's actually a xubuntu 16.04 fresh install).
<nebg> jalt, why you want to disable avahi daemon ?
<jalt> because i don't need zeroconf
<nebg> what does it odo  ?
<nebg> does avahi daemon only do zeroconf ?
<nebg> what's that ?
<jalt> yes, and it's a protocol apple came up for mDNS
<jalt> it manages .local
<LazyUser69> Anyone find systrays preferable to indicator icons?
<jalt> Answering my own question for future reference: the only way to disable avahi-daemon is to remove and purge the package. There really is no other way because of socket activation and dbus.
<kgb> o/ guys i'm not going to #ubuntu, but has the issue been brought up - if anybody knows?.. the web page has *not* been updated: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (There is no page /link for upgrading "from 15.10 to 16.04")
<kgb> ??
<kgb> .. um, yea - the page is there, just no update on the main: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenialUpgrades
<kgb> :f
<kgb> .. guess that I should edit the page, what do you think? o.0
<kgb> by the time i configure oracle vm & unpack a windows.. and put dreamweaver & get to editing; it'll probably be done 10-times-over? xD
<xubuntu02w> Does anyone know how to update to the latest version of gnupg?
<xubuntu02w> I tried sudo apt-get install gnupg2 and it says that I already have the newest version (2.1.11)
<xubuntu02w> But when I try to enable enigmail in Thunderbird, I receive an error message that I have version 1.4.20 and need to update.
<xubuntu02w> What am I missing?
<kgb> xubuntu02w: xenial 16.04?
<xubuntu02w> Yes
<kgb> blah, I remember always being some *problem* with the versions /which software 2 actually get for enigmail /thunderbird :f
<xubuntu02w> Yeah, I'm new to email encryption. I've followed some guides online, but cannot seem to get gnupg to work properly with thunderbird
<xubuntu02w> Or maybe it's enigmail which is causing the issue.
<kgb> just, hang on please... someone who knows more should say it better (than me :))
<kgb> xubuntu02w: in the meantime, something to -perhaps- better manage any ppa that could need?.. http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/y-ppa-manager-0991-released-with-ubuntu.html (https://launchpad.net/y-ppa-manager) :)
<kgb> *which you may need
<xubuntu02w> Thanks I will check that out
<kgb> xubuntu02w: maybe, for example, if you had added a ppa - when messing with the gnupg/2 versions - which you wanna ppa-purge
<xubuntu02w> In that case, what would be the command for purging the unneeded ppa?
<kgb> xubuntu02w: ah i fell asleep at they keyboard, need to gtho, lol.. if it was manually added, then look for the name used 4 example: history | grep add-apt-repository
<kgb> *in order to ppa-purge it
<kgb> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-YgYZlIzBjaM/TsZEjMHsC4I/AAAAAAAADTM/I51ZIkVgZ30/s1600/Selection_621.png and in case of the Y PPA MANAGER: it's in the GUI, under "Manage PPAs". :)
<xubuntu02w> Thanks
<kgb> hope it helps.. just someone needs to speak up about what enigmail should be using for encryption w/thunderbird :DD
<subscious> hey there. When I close my lid and open it up again my mousecursor disappears on xubuntu 16.04. Is this a known bug? will it be adressed?
<subscious> the same thing happens when I lock the display with ctrl+alt+del
<subscious> brb
<subscious> this is really anoying. As of now I have to log out or kill the xserver loosing all my open progress. Is there maybe something else I can do to regain the cursor?
<puckz> Hi all! Xubuntu 16.04... after returning from locked screen I don't see the mouse pointer. Any solution?
<Unit193> puckz: Does it work to flip to TTY1 and back to 7?
<puckz> Unit193: Sorry, how do I flip between TTY's? :-)
<Unit193> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<puckz> Unit193: It works! Thanks a zillion!
<Unit193> Sure thing, doc.
<flocculant> puckz: 1568604
<flocculant> meh bug 1568604
<ubottu> bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568604
<flocculant> 3 methods there to get the cursor back - one stops it occurring
<Unit193> Knew that had to be somewhere.
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> like on the notes ...
<tombgi> just had a fun time getting xubuntu installed alongside windows 10
<tombgi> could only boot into xubuntu at first, then grub-customizer saved the day
<tombgi> but then couldn't get the grub menu to respond to more than one keypress after that
<tombgi> so could scroll to another OS but not enter into it
<tombgi> weirdly, grub console still worked fine and i could use that to boot into other OSes
<tombgi> still looking into it
<nikolam> haven't tried w10, but in my previous life, I always used to install windows first and any linux next
<tombgi> yeah, i did the same thing
<nikolam> with my current life and adding new linux disk to the system that already had W8 dual boot, I must say Windows generally sucs
<tombgi> usually had good experiences with it
<tombgi> with installing alongside, not good experiences with windows
<nikolam> I suppose one needs to first recover with windows (Used to use /fixboot /fixmbr in windows recover boot) and then to recover linux boot form live cd
<tombgi> i'm not sure what happened at first
<tombgi> windows wasn't showing up in the grub menu
<tombgi> just had to readd it
<nikolam> so since no experience with w10.. I just had to vent it :P
<tombgi> so i can boot into either now
<tombgi> haha, fair enough
<tombgi> i just have to boot into linux through the grub2 command prompt
<tombgi> not too tricky though
<nikolam> update-grub I suppose should finde widnozes, too
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nikolam> but depends what windows itself winds as it's problem with, maybe new disk config etc
<tombgi> mm idk
<xubuntu19w> hello, I'm trying to install linux on a laptop but everytime I boot after the logo shows, the screen goes black and stays like that
<flocculant> xubuntu19w: without knowing more about the laptop - are you talking about booting with the livecd or usb?
<flocculant> if so - reboot - hit any key when you see the kbd/man logo at the bottom, F6, choose nomodeset then enter
<xubuntu19w> it's a usb
<flocculant> k - try that
<xubuntu19w> ok let me try
<xubuntu19w> it's a compaq 6715b
<xubuntu19w> 2gb ram
<xubuntu19w> amd sempron 4000+
<xubuntu19w> ok, I've chosen nomodeset but it stays there
<flocculant> pressed enter?
<xubuntu19w> there's only an "X" next to it
<xubuntu19w> yes
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> is this 16.04?
<xubuntu19w> do I need to exit out of the f6 menu after I've selected
<xubuntu19w> ?
<xubuntu19w> yes 16.04
<flocculant> just a sec
<flocculant> yea sorry
<flocculant> once selected - escape - then enter :)
<xubuntu19w> ok
<flocculant> xubuntu19w: is it booting now?
<xubuntu19w> so far it's showing the logo
<xubuntu19w> and now the screen has gone black
<xubuntu19w> same as before
<flocculant> give it a minute
<xubuntu19w> alright
<xubuntu19w> thanks for the help
<xubuntu19w> I appreciate it
<flocculant> don't know an awful lot about ati/amd gpu's - which that appears to have
<xubuntu19w> yes, it's an ati
<flocculant> yup
<xubuntu19w> I tried to download some drivers through the f4 option but it doesn't give me that option
<flocculant> shouildn't need to do anything like that
<xubuntu19w> I've tried different distros
<flocculant> and same issue?
<xubuntu19w> but all come to the same black screen after the logo
<flocculant> mmm
<xubuntu19w> I've even tried the lightest ones
<flocculant> xubuntu19w: when you say you've tried different distros - is that recently?
<xubuntu19w> yes
<flocculant> or in the past?
<xubuntu19w> these past few days
<flocculant> what have you tried?
<xubuntu19w> linux mint, elementary, ubuntu mint, lubuntu, chomium
<xubuntu19w> I've even format the hard disk and reinstalled windows
<xubuntu19w> with all the drivers updated
<flocculant> that'd make no difference :)
<xubuntu19w> lol ok
<xubuntu19w> I can't figure out what it is
<flocculant> xubuntu19w: not finding much - but just got in from work - but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2306298&p=13406734#post13406734 tends to point towards noapci and nolapic
<xubuntu19w> ok, so I should choose those and try
<flocculant> which are both options in the F6 menu where nomodeset was
<flocculant> not even sure what they are tbh - have a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/52096/what-do-the-different-boot-options-mean-i-e-acpi-off-noapic-nolapic-etc
<xubuntu19w> I'll try them
<flocculant> I would
<flocculant> at least to try and get the livesession booted :)
<xubuntu19w> sure thing
<xubuntu19w> I appreciate it
<flocculant> welcome :)
<xubuntu19w> I'm trying now, I've even cleaned the ventilation shaft, it was full. Now the fan runs smoothly
<xubuntu19w> it didn't work, same black screen
<michael_> hi, are some rpi users here?
<flocculant> xubuntu19w: mmm - sorry - not going to be much here now
<flocculant> wait around maybe and see if anyone lurking has some idea
<michael_> no raspberry users here?
<flocculant> michael_: even if there are - you'd have to get support elsewhere I'm afraid - not supported in this channel
<michael_> flocculant, any idea on what channel?
<flocculant> michael_: could try #raspberrypi
<flocculant> other than that - not a clue I'm afraid
<flocculant> https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/
<flocculant> there is an xubuntu image - but it's not supported
<michael_> if xubuntu, lubuntu and ubutu-mate are based on the same, then all these images got the same bug with audio via hdmi on the rpi. are they based on the same?
<flocculant> michael_: I'd imagine so - almost all the *buntu things are based on the same
<flocculant> but couldn't be positive about it
<michael_> because, on xbian i have no problems with that, also kernel 4.4.x ... ah, ok :(
<flocculant> but ask one of the other *buntu which is supported :)
<michael_> ok, thanks for help :)
<michael_> bye
<tsaavik> I think I figured out why editable accelerators are not working, nothing I change in the apperance menu has any effect (I changed style and nothing happens)
<Black_SOKOL> Anyone speak Russian?
<krytarik> !ru | Black_SOKOL
<ubottu> Black_SOKOL: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Qunhor> how do I install 16.04 after i download it
<Qunhor> and whare do i downoad it to?
<Qunhor> h
<knome> !install | Qunhor
<ubottu> Qunhor: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Qunhor> thank u so much
#xubuntu 2016-05-05
<GeekDude> I've recently installed 16.04 onto one of my machines. I only have two minor questions, the first being whether it's possible to get xfce4-topmenu-plugin working. I tried installing it but it seemed to have no effect. The second is why everything seems to be larger than necessary. Menus are spaced with extra margins, icons are larger than they should be, etc. Things that used to fit on a 24 pixel tall panel
<GeekDude> now get a few pixels shaved off the top and bottom
<phyre> hi
<alkisg> Testing bots... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1568170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568170 in ubuntu-mate "add software boutique to advanced mate menu" [Medium,Triaged]
<dario__> Hello. someone had crash problems with google chrome? I have 16.04 64bit
<subscious> hey there. I am looking for a music player with a nice library function (including search and maybe filters). something similar to foobar2000 on windows
<subscious> I've used gmusicbrowser on xubuntu 12.04 before but I didn't really like it (did chmod and write files ...)
<flocculant> not a clue what foobar2000 is like - but I use clementine, http://askubuntu.com/questions/38970/foobar2000-like-music-player
<flocculant> that might help
<rfleming> Greetings... My mouse pointer seems to disappear on 16.04 when the system resumes from suspend.  Anyone else see this behaviour?
<xubuntu87i> hi guys just installing xubuntu 16. While installing there was a bash variable shown instead of some text afaik it was ${RELEASE}. Not a bug but maybe weired experience for some users using linux first time. btw that's awsesome I can write this while installing xubuntu (just clicked the help link in the install window)
<rfleming> I can still click on items, just can't see the pointer.  A log off, or tty change brings it back
<xubuntu87i> bye, need to reboot
<subscious> thanks flocculant
<subscious> I think clementine will do the trick
<akxwi-dave> rfleming, have you checked out lp 1568604 bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568604
<rfleming> Yes.  I'm not sure if this applies to me thought.
<rfleming> My laptop has an optimus card so I know there is intel graphics, but I'm sure I've turned it off and am using nouveau.
<akxwi-dave> have you tried the propierty drivers.. (assuming its an nvidia optimus card).. I have a lappy with intel and nvidia gpu and with the Nvidia drivers it works fine
<akxwi-dave> you may also want to look here..  http://bumblebee-project.org/
<xubuntu95i> How can I browse Internet when I install Xubuntu?
<xubuntu95i> And how to run terminalfrom browser?
<rfleming> xubuntu95i, you can only browse the internet while you install if you selected 'Try Xubuntu' from the start screen
<rfleming> But don't worry... Xubuntu takes less than 10 minutes to install
<xubuntu95i> I just hacked on the installation screen
<rfleming> (usually)
<xubuntu28o> anybody know how to get the scroll bar arrows back on xfce4 styles?  I've added the gtk entries google leads me to with no effect.
<antiPoP> hi, I just upgraded to 16.04 and all the icons have disappeared from the desktop and menubar. How can I fix these?
<antiPoP> hi, I just upgraded to 16.04, and all the icons and menu items have disappeared from the xfce desktop. How can I get these back?
<lubos> hi, can someone help ?
<bekks> lubos: you need to tell us what you need help with.
<lubos> I upgraded os to latest version and vlc player douesn't want to dpwnload subtitles
<lubos> os 16.04
<lubos> it says "Extension VLsub 0.9.13 doesn't noe respond. Do you want to kill it now?"
<lubos> it works before without problem
<lubos> I already try to put there a vlsub.lua but without any effect
<dario__> anyone has problems with google chrome crash in 16.04?
<squinty> lubos,  fwiw, vlc and blsub.lua in my unity 16.04 seems to work fine here.  I downloaded vlsub-master from https://github.com/exebetche/vlsub  and put vlsub.lua in /usr/lib/vlc/lua/extensions
<lubos> thank you I tried to wipe out all vlc and delete also directories and install it againd and it works :)
<lubos> tahnk you for your answer
<JeZxLee> I am having display issues with Intel HD 7th generation GPU on 16.04 64Bit?
<JeZxLee> is not supported yet?
<GeekDude> JeZxLee: Have you tried any kernel boot parameters?
<JeZxLee> GeekDude - nevermind - I've got terrible Intel "Bay Trail" which is broken on Linux
<JeZxLee> guess I will wait
<xubuntu51w> Hello. Has anyone had any issues installing Xubuntu 16.04 64-bit on their PCs?
<knome> why not tell us what your issue is and see if somebody can help?
<xubuntu51w> I placed the Xubuntu 16.04 64-bit LTS iso on a flash drive via terminal. When I boot the flashdrive, it takes me to Xubuntu desktop but a prompt appears stating there was an issue with the installation.
<xubuntu51w> It goes into LiveCD mode where I can navigate the OS GUI
<xubuntu51w> From there I attempt to install from the "install xubuntu 16.04" icon on the desktop, but the prompt returns that there is an issue with the installation.
<xubuntu51w> I assumed it may be an issue with the flash drive so I tried another and this time it wouldn't even take me to the LiveCD or anything. It goes to a terminal black screen and hangs.
<xubuntu51w> I had no issues with 14.04 LTS 64-bit, so I'm not sure what's changed. My desktop is a System76 WildDog Performance only about 7 months old.
<squinty> xubuntu51w,  maybe try unetbootin or this dd command  dd bs=4M if=/path/to/linux_distribution.iso of=/dev/sdX && sync
#xubuntu 2016-05-06
<GeekDude> I like to use gnome-disk-imager to write my flash drives
<GeekDude> That's what I used, and it worked without a hitch
<detoya> I was here a couple days ago asking about issues with xubuntu.  I'm glad to say most of the issues I had on 14.04 appear to be resolved.  However 16.04 is less stable on my hardware (Vaio SV-series i5 3210M IGP)  The issues are: The text console locks up which is a serious problem, and same as in 14.04 the indicator plugin / notification area still loses app icons, this from a clean install.
<detoya> New to 16.04, xdotool segfaults if used in tightvncserver, so if you are looking to do x automation you will be out of luck.
<detoya> New to 16.04, xdotool segfaults if used in tightvncserver, so if you are looking to do x automation you will be out of luck.  It may work in NX or xpra, or manye vnc4server or xnest... didn't test those.
<detoya> New to 16.04, xdotool segfaults if used in tightvncserver, so if you are looking to do x automation you will be out of luck.  It may work in NX or xpra, or vnc4server or xnest... didn't test those.
<detoya> overall it feels more responsive, boots faster, looks prettier, theme support and GTK3 support seem vastly improved.
<detoya> for the love of god don't try to upgrade to 16.04 via apt-get dist-upgrade method.  Your machine will not boot properly.  Moving from upstart to systemd made dist-upgrade incompatible for this release.
<xubuntu51w> I've tried dd and unetbootin. I'll give gnome-disk-imager a shot
<detoya> you trying to make a bootable flash from an image?
<xubuntu51w> yep
<detoya> if dd didn't work you could try usb-creator
<detoya> it's been removed from the new ubuntu but previous versions had it.
<detoya> it will do an install to the USB drive then you can boot from it as a normal boot drive
<detoya> from there your options are unlimited :-)
<detoya> in my experience, dd just works.  if your machine fails to boot from it with a UEFI BIOS it's probably because it's not looking for a USB boot device at all.
<detoya> so try to find your early boot menu ,usually esc or F9
<xubuntu51w> Booting isn't the issue.
<xubuntu51w> I can boot into the drive just fine, but xubuntu fails
<xubuntu51w> it won't install, it won't load live mode anymore, etc.
<xubuntu51w> I'm going to copy the error that appears
<GeekDude> Sorry, it's gnome-disk-utility
<GeekDude> Slip of the fingers
<GeekDude> But yeah, dd should work
<GeekDude> You should checksum your iso file and make sure it's correct
<xubuntu51w> What do you mean by correct?
<xubuntu51w> I got it directly from the xubuntu website
<David-A> xubuntu51w: to rule out transmission error (if you used torrent and got the torrent from the xubuntu site, then it contains and checks sums automatically)
<krytarik> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu51w> Thanks for your help everyone. I'll try these things soon
<xubuntu25w> good morning everybody
<xubuntu25w> I updated xubuntu 14.04 LTS today and two fingers scrolling stopped to work
<xubuntu25w> the option disappears also in the settings panel
<nikolam> Why NTF share mounted with 'mount ip-address:/remotepath/dir /localpath/dir' can be umounted without pkill Thunar?
<nikolam> NFS
<nikolam> can not be unmounted
<tyrog> Hi all. Can I customize Xubuntu's screensaver to look like something different?
<tyrog> Instead of showing only black screen?
<akxwi-dave> tyrog, You will have to install xscreensaver or gnome-screensaver to do that
<tyrog> akxwi-dave: Can't do that by default? How do I set those screensavers instead of the default one?
<akxwi-dave> unfortunatly for the last few releases there hasn't been any screensaver settings installed apart from the default one.  To change it you will need one of the above.
<tyrog> akxwi-dave: I see, tnx :)
<tyrog> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604 Does anyone also face this bug here?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<Adelmo> good morning
<Adelmo> after installing TeamViewer 11 and run it does not open
<Adelmo> in xubuntu 16.04
<Adelmo> install teamviewer_11.0.57095_i386.deb
<Adelmo> after installing TeamViewer 11 and run it does not open
<[diablo]> Afternoon #xubuntu
<[diablo]> guys I've got 2 x monitors, and I'd like the upper panel to appear on the right monitor, not the left...
<[diablo]> is this possible please?
<Adelmo> ok
<[diablo]> oh found it
<[diablo]> stupid me :)
<[diablo]> sorry
<[diablo]> back again... guys with 16.04, my Radeon HD 6350 is shearing when moving windows around the screen... anyone know how to enable the v-sync please?
<xubuntu14w> Tried to install X Ubuntu 16.04.  From CD minimal and DVD full and it installs but when you get to the point of restarting the system for the first start up all I get is a blank screen.  Any ideas on what I did wrong?
<Mr> Hey, I have got a g-sync laptop but there is not g-sync option in nvidia-settings. Has anyone have had experience with this? I am using no compositor/ have disabled the compositor on xubuntu
<xubuntu83w> Hi. Is there a reason why ruby is installed when I install vim?
<xubuntu83w> was not the case befoe
<xubuntu83w> before
<Pici> xubuntu83w: because vim depends on libruby now.
<Pici> for ruby scripting support, I would assume.  It also has always depended on libpython for python scripting support, but you pretty much always have that installed alreadyy.
<buu> Alright
<buu> What magic incantations do I need to make my networking restart with my edited settings?
<buu> network-manager
<buu> Brilliant
<Unit193> buu: Generally 'sudo systemctl restart network-manager' if you want to restart NM.
<buu> thanks
<buu> Now for the next trick, how do I change the dpi?
<GeekDude> I've been testing the latest LTS desktop release and it seems fairly alright so far. However, there's so much extra padding everywhere! In the context menus for the indicator plugin, in the menu bar on mousepad, and I'm sure it's in other places I haven't noticed. Is there a way I can make it go away?
<GeekDude> hmm, seems to be a numix thing
<GeekDude> It looks like mousepad is doing something weird too that makes it not work with xfce4-topmenu-plugin
#xubuntu 2016-05-07
<zombienerd> I upgraded to 16.04 yesterday from 14.04.  No issues until about 20 minutes ago when I adjusted the master volume in pavucontrol.  Since then, my Volume notification bubble will not go away.  It keeps popping up, disappearing for 2-3 seconds, then returning.
<zombienerd> I returned the pulse volumes to normal, but the dang bubble just decided it likes its new home.
<catintheroof> guys, im using xubuntu 16.04 on a macbookpro 8.2, on xubuntu 14.04 the microphone worked like a charm, but on 16.04 it does'nt, any experiences ?
<catintheroof> guys, im using xubuntu 16.04 on a macbookpro 8.2, on xubuntu 14.04 the microphone worked like a charm, but on 16.04 it does'nt, any experiences ?
<xubuntu28w> i can not insert tildes in any program of xubuntu 16.04, please help me.
<xubuntu28w> please, answer me at yaidel@instec.cu . Thanke you.
<Cubey> Hello. I am have an odd problem getting a Xubuntu disc (any, actually, new or old version) to boot up on an old Dell workstation. It shows the loading screem but then boot loops
<Cubey> At first I thought it was the used graphics card I bought today since it does show colored lines on some screens like BIOS but not all. might be the monitor support or something. i booted a Win 7 disc and it loaded to the GUI  for installation fine, so I don't think it's the graphics card
<Cubey> hmm, ok maybe it is the video card to some degree. they sold it to me with a 30 day warranty (a local area store) but the card has written on the black plastic part over the fan, in black marker "BAD GPU/RAM?" i guess they didn't see that
<Cubey> too bad
<Cubey> I tried putting new thermal compound but it hasn't helped, still has the lines
<Cubey> So, I'll take it back next week when I'm up that way again.
<Cubey> huh, funny how Damn Small Linux boots and looks fine.  guess i'll try xubuntu again
<Cubey> huh! I got ubuntu already on an ol HDD install to boot up finally
<Cubey> and now won't again. haha
<Cubey> yeah it's a bad video card i guess. oh well. $20 store credit for another card
<Cubey> very strange indeed. ubuntu and the like hates it but windows and damn small linux don't mind it
<Cubey> Maybe there is something about  this video card that ubuntu (debian?) hates
<Cubey> well, let's try a win7 install just to see.
<xubuntu77w> hallo
<flocculant> hello
<xubuntu77w> does anyone know how to get gnome online accounts working in 16.04???
<xubuntu77w> it doesnt seem to work for me
<Xanderfied> question
<Xanderfied> Would Menulibre prevent you from upgrading to 15.10 from 14.10?
<Xanderfied> I just had to purge it out of the system for that reason
<Xanderfied> very strange
<Xanderfied> also everytime I went to upgrade previously it held ML back from the upgrades
<xubuntu49w> help
<sim642> Does xfce4-terminal have no visual bell?
<sergioamorim> hello! I need help with my USB mouse driver
<sergioamorim> after a while when I plug the mouse, the computer shuts down
<sergioamorim> the computer overheats sometimes too
<sergioamorim> even the mouse is plugged in
<zombienerd> I just upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04.  My volume notification bubble won't go away.  It stays on the screen most of the time, but will disappear for 1-2 seconds occasionally.  Any idea on where to start troubleshooting this issue is appreciated.
<grudo> hey
<grudo> I have a problem with sound in xubuntu, can someone help me please?
<GridCube> grudo: what kind of problem?
<GridCube> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<zombienerd> I just upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04.  My volume notification bubble won't go away.  It stays on the screen most of the time, but will disappear for 1-2 seconds occasionally.  Any idea on where to start troubleshooting this issue is appreciated.
<zombienerd> For now, I just turned notification opacity to 0 so it doesn't show, but it bothers me that I know it's there, hiding, and taunting me.
<GridCube> zombienerd: do you see the same issue in the guest session?
<zombienerd> Haven't checked.  I will do that shortly.
<zombienerd> If it's not doing it in guest session, where would I start?  And if it is?
<grudo> sorry I went afk for a minute
<GridCube> if the guest session works, i'd remove, or rename, ~/.config/xfce4/ to ~/.config/xfce4.old for example and try relogin, so all defaults for xubuntu desktop are restored
<zombienerd> Thanks!  I'll check and try that the next time I log out/in
<GridCube> (in general i just like to have a clean ~/.config)
<GridCube> and then migrate configs i like, like hexchat's or smplayer manually
<grudo> the problem is no sound is being played I followed a little guide and I checked the modules and if the sound card (I'm not sure if thats what it is called) is being detected and everything seemed to be fine but still no sound is being played
<grudo> If what I'm saying is a bit unclear I can provide logs or configuration files just tell me where it is located :)
<GridCube> grudo: open pavucontrol and see if while you play some sound you see bars moving around
<grudo> alright just a second
<grudo> yes they were moving
<GridCube> under the moving bar you see a drop down menu, see if you are streaming sound to hdmi instead of analog
<GridCube> or viceversa
<GridCube> also check that you have plugged some sort of speaker to the soundcard
<grudo> I only have Built-in analog stereo
<GridCube> ok, in the last tab of pavucontrol you have several setup options, try changing the defaults to see if there is one that fixes your issue, also check that your speakers are on and with their own volume up
<GridCube> grudo: as you see that the bars are moving in pavucontrol you now know that sound streams are going out, you just have to figure where they are going and whats happening next
<grudo> I can't find the default button, in the last tab (configuration) there is only a drop menu but even when I change the selected thingy from the menu nothing gets displayed
<grudo> I will try some headphones maybe its a hardware issue
<GridCube> sorry i could not be of more help grudo
<grudo> yep headphones worked
<grudo> thanks for trying :)
<GridCube> P:
<GridCube> oh well, see XD the stream was going somewhere
<grudo> yes you were right
<grudo> I'm sure that its not hardware issue because I was using linux mint and sound was working amazingly
 * GridCube has no idea
<GridCube> if it works with the headphones it should work with the speakers
<grudo> *shrug*
<GridCube> even more so given the speakers have their own powersource
<zombienerd> Is this a laptop or a desktop?
<grudo> laptop
<zombienerd> So the internal speakers aren't working?
<grudo> exactly!
<GridCube> oh, have you tried to use the fn mute button?
<zombienerd> Under COnfiguration in Pulse control, under "Built-in Audio" what are the options in the drop down box?
<grudo> Analog Stereo Duplex, Analog Stereo Output and Analog Stereo Input
<grudo> and off
<zombienerd> Do Analog Stereo Output, then move to the Output Devices tab
<zombienerd> There is a Port: listing, what's listed under that?
<grudo> speakers
<zombienerd> And that slider underneath is turned up to 100?
<grudo> yes
<zombienerd> Plug in your headphones, and see if that port changes to Headphones
<grudo> it changed
<zombienerd> Hmm..  As far as I can tell, it should work :)  Is there a hardware volume control on your laptop?
<zombienerd> What model is it?
<grudo> NB505
<grudo> do you mean fn+button?
<zombienerd> Toshiba!  I had that same model.
<zombienerd> The FN+Volume is usually just a software control, I don't believe the 505 has a hardware volume control
<grudo> I will probably just use the headphones
<zombienerd> The speaker on that thing is tiny, I never liked it.  Try driving all the volume levels to +150 in Pavucontrol and see if you can hear it then
<grudo> just a second
<grudo> I still can hear nothing :'(
<zombienerd> Was it working before you installed Xubuntu?  The speaker itself could be broken
<grudo> yes it was working
<grudo> wait I don't remember that I was using it at all
<zombienerd> Hmm.  Wish I still had mine so I could try to reproduce the issue.
<zombienerd> I've gotta run.  Good luck.  Maybe look on ebay and see if anyone is selling a speaker for that model.  Otherwise, stick to the headphones :)  That little speaker was quieter than most cellphones anyway.
<grudo> alright thanks for trying :)
<grudo> I will probably get a new laptop since new softwares require better hardware
<Noneatme> hello all, how can I remove the old mousepad config?
<Noneatme> fixed it
<beowulf_> everything works great with the live cd execpt my UHD display. Will only show 1024x768. xrandr output is not complete. Doesn't detect my DPs.
<beowulf_> btw. im using 16.04 64bit live cd. My machine has 2x 980 Ti's and one connected UHD monitor.
<fuboy> hello i just made an apt update and all my icons have disappeared I tried selecting different icon theme but still, i am not able to get any icons on my desktop
<bekks> fuboy: Did you log out and back in?
<fuboy> yes I did and i also restarted my pc but still no icons
<Unit193> Might be interesting to know what version of Xubuntu and if any PPAs are being used.  Also, you simply mean desktop icons?  Perhaps xfdesktop isn't running?  You could try to rm -r ~/.cache/sessions/
<GeekDude> fuboy: Have you checked the desktop icon settings? Right click on the desktop, press "Desktop Settings", switch to the "Icons" tab, and check the "Icon Type" drop down
<fuboy> i am using 16.04, I am using numix-icon PPA which I removed and then reinstalled but with no result and 'rm -r ~/.cache/sessions/' I already tried that too didnt work and all the icons are gone not just desktop
<fuboy> Icon type is set to file/launcher
<fuboy> here is a screenshot http://i.stack.imgur.com/xJACr.png
<xubuntu82w> Hello everyone.....
<xubuntu82w> :)
<xubuntu82w> I....   Was wondering if someone could help me with Minecraft stuttering on Xubuntu.....   :)
<xubuntu82w> It didn't stutter on Mint, and my Laptop is new, with a lot of power.....   :)
<SergioEDuran1> Hi friends
<zombienerd> 'lo
<SergioEDuran1> enjoying the IRC with Polari 3.20 :)
<zombienerd> Xchat here.  Xchat-gnome to be specific, as it seems good old xchat didn't make the 16.04 repos
<SergioEDuran1> it is amazing but it could be better if it had the option to store my NickServ identification in the data vase
<SergioEDuran1> (polari)
<SergioEDuran1> gnome xchat is good but has not a good design nor natural copy / paste functions
<zombienerd> Seems to copy/paste naturally for me :)
<SergioEDuran1> I see
<SergioEDuran1> so has some improvements over xchat
<SergioEDuran1> interesting
<zombienerd> Perhaps.  First day using it.
<zombienerd> Interface is a bit different.
<SergioEDuran1> a little bit
<SergioEDuran1> what I recommend you if your alias is not registred is to use Polari
<SergioEDuran1> the official GNOME IRC app with headerbars and a much better design
<zombienerd> I'll take a look next time I'm restarting.
<krytarik> !xchat | zombienerd
<ubottu> zombienerd: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<zombienerd> Roger that.
<SergioEDuran1> if only polari had password storing for the NickServ identifications with not need of Empathy maybe polari could be my only and default GTK IRC client
<SergioEDuran1> http://i.imgur.com/U6wNtFF.png
<SergioEDuran1> it also has image uploading based on imgur
<SergioEDuran1> you only paste the image on the text box and polari manages it to be uploaded to imgur
<SergioEDuran1> something I really love
<SergioEDuran1> zombienerd: what do you think?
<zombienerd> That's a nice feature.
<SergioEDuran1> the only problem with my Xubuntu desktop after the update to GTk3.20 is that nm-applet does not starts automatically so I need to run it manualy
<zombienerd> I'm having odd sound system glitches since I upgraded to 16.04, but I'm working on tracing them down.
<kr4x> hello :)
<zombienerd> Hello
<kr4x> powertop disable my usb' ports
<kr4x> how i can fix it?
<kr4x> using --auto-tune on /etc/rc.local
<zombienerd> That's out of my wheelhouse, maybe someone else will jump in.
<SergioEDuran1> helo kr4xk
<SergioEDuran1> I am in the same situation as zombienerd
#xubuntu 2016-05-08
<slee> hi, is there a setting or app i'm  unaware of that you can  use to have it remember your last window size positions of apps?
<flocculant> slee: I've used devilspie for that - there is a gui to set the confs up - gdevlispie, then just set it to start with sessions
<slee> yes, i've tried DP, it's ok on some apps, but some it doesn't work well on, and i had an issue with it opening all windows/floaters of same app all to the same size
<flocculant> about all I have left now with my confs is clementine starting on second desktop
<slee> thanks anyways
<flocculant> slee: issues with things like thunderbird - eg warnings same size?
<flocculant> I dealt with that somehow ... aah yes - don't have one for it lol
<xubuntu26w> hi
<arno> hello I would like to know how to customize my wacom tablet on xubuntu 16.04 : there is no control panel options like ubuntu. May somebody help me ? THANKS.
<beowulf_> arno, haw you tried menu -> look and feel
<arno> The only way to access my tablett is in the panel "Mouse and  Tablett"
<beowulf1> ..
<arno> there is just couples of things allowing me to change
<arno> I can not map my express keys and so on
<arno> thank you beowulf but after searching the web I founded this : there is no control panel option to customize a wacom tablet at all !
<beowulf_> my keyboard changed to en_us after update/reboot. Now its impossible to type my password...
<beowulf_> oh wait - it started working again. (still claims en_us kb)
<beowulf_> text terminals stopped working (just black screen).
<nairwolf> Hi, I would like to know which photo manager do you use ?
<iSlayWyverns> beowulf_, did u solve it?
<iSlayWyverns> nairwolf, found any?
<beowulf_> yup, as always. nomodeset is a must.
<beowulf_> meaning, if stuff doesn't work. Try nomodeset.
<hhee> guys. how i can maximize window in xubuntu? alt + f10 not working
<zombienerd> 16.04 has no default set.  Go to Settings Manager, then WIndow Manager, click on Keyboard, find "Maximize Window" and Edit.
<zombienerd> hhee
<hhee> got it thx
<zombienerd> No problem
<dreamon> hello. is there a good dark theme out there?
<zombienerd> I've always done a custom setup.  Dark grays.
<zombienerd> I use elementary Xfce Dark icons, Xubuntu Studio style.
<zombienerd> http://i.imgur.com/7RnlHpq.png
<dreamon> nice!
<zombienerd> It's easy to setup.  Open settings, go into Appearance.  Under Style, select XubuntuStudio.  Under icons, select elementary Xfce Dark.
<zombienerd> Then, back in Settings, click Theme Configuration, and pick the grays or darks you like.
<dreamon> think have to install xubuntustudio theme? there is no.
<zombienerd> Perhaps.  I think it shipped with 12.04.  I've been using Xubuntu for a long time :)
<dreamon> zombienerd, today I made a new install 16.04 .. I love xfce.. think a dark theme is best. I found a gray one. but windows head caption.. is written so unsharp .. i hate it
<plz_help> hellu
<plz_help> i'm trying to install xubuntu 16.04 with an encrypted LUKS / LVM
<plz_help> everything works fine so far with the default settings
<plz_help> but I can't get it to work having a btrfs root partition instead of the default ext4 partition
<plz_help> anyone already done this?
<plz_help> in previous version I could have started the installation process again an use the given default partion table setup and just change the format from ext4 to btrfs
<plz_help> but with 16.04 this seems no longer possible?
<zombienerd> dreamon - I uploaded my XubuntuStudio folder from .themes  You should be able to download and put it into your .themes directory and it should work.   http://www.ccrvb.com/XubuntuStudio.tar.gz
<plz_help> :/
<zombienerd> plz_help - I've never used btrfs.  Can't help there.
<plz_help> ok
<plz_help> may be i need to install 15.04 to get this work and just update the system to 16.04
<plz_help> for me it's to complicated to mount the root partition and use btrfs-convert
<zombienerd> It would have to be 14.04 or 15.10
<plz_help> ok 14.04 then
<plz_help> thx
<dreamon> zombienerd, Its really fine. But same bad readable caption
<plz_help> but im not sure if in 14.04 there was already btrfs support in installer
<zombienerd> I remember seeing it in the partition manager during install.  Just never used it.
<plz_help> ok, will give it a try
<zombienerd> Best of luck!
<plz_help> really bad the format can't be selected during installation process (under some kind of advanced settings)
<dreamon> look here is window caption → http://i.imgur.com/IsbS4Oy.png
<plz_help> thx bye
<zombienerd> Hmm, let me see if I can find where that color setting is.
<zombienerd> Go into Settings, Window Manager, Style.  Check what's set there.
<zombienerd> That's what controls the title bar presentation
<zombienerd> I use XubuntuStudio there as well.
<dreamon> yes thats it. I hade grey.. it horrorfull to read.
<zombienerd> Excellent :)
<dreamon> zombienerd, Thank you.. you saved my eyes ;)
<zombienerd> No problem!  I hate light themes too!
<dreamon> zombienerd, lol.. now are window Icons on right position ;)
<xubuntu486> hi every1
<xubuntu486> I'm using xubuntu14.04 LTS.
<xubuntu486> And the 16.04 is already out. So when will the system update happened?
<krytarik> !ltsupgrade | xubuntu486
<ubottu> xubuntu486: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<xubuntu486> Ohh...Thank you. In July? I thought it's automatic after the released. I mean after 16.04. But it's ok. Thanks
<zombienerd> You can upgrade now, by doing 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d'
<xubuntu486> Alright, thanks
<zombienerd> Sorry, it's 'sudo update-manager -d'
<zombienerd> after you've done all the latest updates to 14.04
<LazyUser69> What is the library that uses gtk to render qt widgets?
<rat> Running 14.04 on a Bay Trail based laptop. Generally had few issues, upgraded to 16.04 and got hard freezes galore even when just web browsing. Reinstalled 14.04 and still occasionally getting hard freezes. Would like to try to capture logs and see what happens when the system locks up. Any suggestions for getting to the root of this?
<rat> there was no consistency in when the system locked up. I could go weeks without it happening and it could happen multiple times in a day.
<zombienerd> Would ctrl shift F2 bring you to a console?
<zombienerd> Or did even the background TTY's lock?
<rat> yeah, everything was hard locked. No mouse cursor, no consoles, nothing I could do but power off and reboot.
<rat> I grudgingly tolerated it because it was still infrequent and my sessions restored fine. but since I reinstalled 14.04, I basically confirmed it's happened across installs and not just a one time config glitch issue on my part.
<zombienerd> What are your temperatures like?  The only time I've ever gotten a hard lock was due to overheating of the CPU
<rat> Hm. just happened again. And there's one constant now. I open a new tab and scroll down the page with the trackpad. Hard locked.
<zombienerd> You should install Psensors and keep an eye on the CPU temp
<rat> sitting at 120F right now.
<rat> Almost never goes above 138F
<rat> Yeah, temps was my first thought too but that doesn't seem to be going high enough to cause issues. I should hit throttling first since this system is passively cooled.
<zombienerd> Open your browser from the terminal.  Try to reproduce the issue and see if the terminal spits anything out before locking.
<zombienerd> I'm not an expert, just a tech-level type :)  Not sure where to dig beyond basic troubleshooting
<rat> Man, firefox is chatty.
<zombienerd> All apps are very verbose when started from a terminal :)
<rat> yeah, I'm pretty know how about this sort of thing but i'm more familiar with getting BSOD minidumps and don't quite know the equivalent in linux
<zombienerd> I know all the system logs live in /var/log  but without knowing what is crashing, it could take some time to find.
<rat> that's the issue
<rat> I also had the same occasional hard lock on my other system, this is an Acer E11 BayTrail system, the other was an Acer C710 Chromebook, Sandy Bridge based Celeron system.
<rat> The hard locks are much more frequent on the Bay Trail machine though
<zombienerd> You could start all apps from the terminal, and have it output the text to a logfile (don't remember the command) and wait for the next crash to happen.  HOpefully you'll catch something.
<zombienerd> Usually hard locks are caused by overheated CPU, bad RAM, or another hardware fault.  I've personally never seen a software caused hard-lock on Xubuntu
<zombienerd> At least not one that couldn't be fixed with switching to tty2 and resetting the DM
<rat> full load across all 4 cores... highest the CPU temp gets is 138f. which is 58c.
<zombienerd> Run full memory scan from GRUB?
<zombienerd> Do you have a temp sensor on the GPU?
<rat> gpu's integrated, Intel HD 2000 IIRC.
<zombienerd> Does it have a sensor?
<rat> Not aware if there's a separate temp sensor
<zombienerd> install psensor and it will list all the sensors in a nice GUI
<rat> cute.
<rat> all temps are generally within 1 or 2 degrees of each other.
<rat> core 0 through 3 plus two marked temp 1
<rat> the temp 1 values seem to always be about 2 degrees lower than the highest core value.
<zombienerd> If you right click on "temp1"s and click preferences it will give you the sensor ID and generally let you know which thing you're looking at
<rat> soc_dts0, soc_dts1 for temp 1 (both of them)
<zombienerd> Then, keep it open, and run firefox, scroll around a bit and see if anything spikes.  If there's a failing fan, or bad airflow, it can go from "perfect" to "oh crap" in about 0.5 seconds
<rat> so on package sensor.
<rat> no fans in this machine ;)
<rat> All passive.
<zombienerd> Ahhh.
<rat> One of the reasons I got it. Bay Trail Atom SOC.
<zombienerd> Gotcha.  Not familiar with the family :P  I run AMD processors nearly exclusively.
<rat> I used to, too. Just AMD hasn't been very competitive as of late ;(
<rat> Love my Athlon II x4 box
<rat> Built that almost 7 years ago and it's still more than what I need.
<zombienerd> I like the APU's, but not a fan of AMD graphics, so I got the Athlon X4 760k, which is their best APU with the GPU disabled.  Run an Nvidia card on top of it.
<zombienerd> 80 bucks for the chip and runs everything I've thrown at it.  Can't complain.
<zombienerd> But not relevant to this conversation, so I digress.
<rat> I put a Phenom II x6 in the same machine for a while. Didn't even come close to utilizing it.
<rat> heh yeah.
<zombienerd> I'd say to a RAM check next, boot up, hold shift to bring up grub, and run Memtest+
<rat> what I said about scrolling to get a hard lock earlier... it's also generally the only thing I do on this laptop anyway, web browsing. I got a hard lock fast before but this time I'm not experincing that issue.
<rat> and yeah, I've run memtest. no issues ;(
<zombienerd> Check this out, maybe some good information to help with a panic log
<zombienerd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617349
<rat> Interesting. Just happened again. And I might know why.
<rat> phone buzzed. reached back to grab it. System locked. First time I took my hands off the machine since the last lock.
<rat> Grounding issue?
<zombienerd> Hmm.. Very possible it could be.
<zombienerd> ESD related?  Is your power adapter grounded (3 prong) or not (2 prong)
<rat> two.
<rat> haven't felt any static buildup lately.
<rat> also doesn't explain why it was significantly worse (hard locks) on 16.04
<zombienerd> Ture
<zombienerd> True*
<zombienerd> Anyway, check out that link, and see if the machine responds to the magic Sysreq commands the next time it locks.  It should.  Might help you flush some fail logs to disk
<zombienerd> I've gotta run, food time for the family.  Good luck!
<SergioEDuran1> Hi there
<SergioEDuran1> pardon me but I have a little question for you
<SergioEDuran1> well the problem is that my nm-aplet does not autostarts in the frst session login in each reboot, I need to execute nm-applet to get it working
<SergioEDuran1> how can I solve this issue?
<zombienerd> add to autostart :)
<zombienerd> Settings, Session and Startup
<zombienerd> Application Autostart -> Add
<SergioEDuran1> it is allteready in autostart
<zombienerd> If the autostart is correctly configured, it should work.  Check for typos or such
<zombienerd> If everything is input correctly, try making a script to start it, and adding the script to autostart.
<SergioEDuran1> https://paste.gnome.org/pbofmxzi3
<SergioEDuran1> I pasted my desktop file
<SergioEDuran1> of nm-applet on autostart
<SergioEDuran1> looks like the nm-applet is not the issue
<SergioEDuran1> because after I start it in my first login after a reboot when I log out and log in again it starts
<SergioEDuran1> the problem  is: when I reboot the process starts again
<SergioEDuran1> I mean the cicle of re-turning on it
#xubuntu 2017-05-01
<xubuntu22d> hello could anybody help assist me to properly install a viewer used to access SecondLife Please? I have been trying for several hours...
<xubuntu22d> it is called "Firestorm Viewer"
<xubuntu22d> #xubuntu-offtopic
<nascentmind> Hi. I switched from Kubuntu to Xubuntu. For some reason I am not able to get my lightdm to work. I have to use sddm due to this. How do I debug this?
<xubuntu38i> Helo!
#xubuntu 2017-05-02
<xubuntu57d> hey everyone! Just converted my Win10 machine over to Xubuntu. Feels good to finally make the jump!
<Aquza> i have a question
<Aquza> i choose the wrong keyboard language
<Aquza> now i was trying to change in settings the language to german but
<Aquza> the special character are still on the wrong buttons
<flocculant> Aquza: try Keyboard > Layout for the keyboard itself
<Aquza> where i can choose this flocculant ?
<Aquza> ah it works
<Aquza> thanks
<thunder011> hello please can you tell me difference between software and ubuntu saftware center app ????????????????
<thunder011> anyone ??????????
<drc> You're talking about the current app "software" in17.04 and "ubuntu saftware center" in pre-16.04?
<drc> opps..."ubuntu software center"...the perils of cut-n-paste :)
<thunder011> yeah
<thunder011> i cant find any diffrence between them???
<drc> Well, from what I've gathered "software" is the replacement for "ubuntu software center".  I've seen notes that say "ubuntu software center" won't work in versions later thatn 16.04, but I really don't know, besides I use synaptic :)
<thunder011> synaptic ????
<GridCube> synaptic is another package manager thunder011
<GridCube> just like software and the USC are
<drc> older (and better :) package manager.
<GridCube> software and USC are just different clients of the apt base
<drc> but not as pretty
<GridCube> you can also use apt-get P:
<thunder011> yeah thanks for the help
<Spass> thunder011: do you have an issue with your keyboard?
<thunder011> okay can you tell me where can i ask hacking releated questions?? is there any form in irc??
<thunder011> nope,    sorry my english is not perfact
<thunder011> :)
<Spass> thunder011: looks like you may have problems with a "?" key...
<thunder011> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<thunder011> :):):)
<Spass> yep, something like that :)
<thunder011> opps:-X
<Spass> thunder011: there are some general "hacking" channels on freenode, so you can try asking there, but it depends what do you want to hack exactly, it's a general term
<thunder011> thanks
<birne> hi
<Spass_> birne: hello
<Spass_> hmm, my screen goes black after 15min of YouTube watching (for example), but in the Power Manager/Display I have it set up to 30min
<Spass_> is there other place in the settings handling this?
<Spass_> I have "Handle display power management" option checked
<thunder011> hello can you tell me is there any official youtube player in ubuntu software center?????????????
<kaenovsky> Hi thunder011, I've never heard of Youtube players before
<thunder011> sorry i mean youtube video app like in android
<mrkramps> there's nothing "official"
<kaenovsky> oh, right. I don't think there is..why wouldn't you just use youtube from your browser? Any particular reason? : )
<mrkramps> some video players can use the the youtubedl backend directly
<mrkramps> kaenovsky, because it tortures your cpu?
<kaenovsky> ohh okay I didn't think of that
<thunder011> i tried mini tube but it doesn't working
<thunder011> and ther is no particular reson i just want to waste my free internet data lol :P
<mrkramps> thunder011, maybe you just need a more uptodate minitube version
<thunder011> okay i try to update it
<mrkramps> there are often API changes for web services
<thunder011> thank its working now
<thunder011> :):):)
<mrkramps> =)
<thunder011> okay i need one more help is it possible to develop form or conole application in c# with linux without using mono develop ??????????/
<mrkramps> i have absolutely no idea =D
<thunder011> okay
<mrkramps> thunder011, but i guess stackoverflow will tell you
<thunder011> i searched on that but there is no solution visualstudio code on linux may be works but i am not familier with it.
<thunder011> bye
<Spass_> ok, I set "xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/blank-on-battery -s 30"
<xubuntu81i> fuckoff
<Spass_> maybe Power Manager thinks I'm on battery (I'm not)
<Spass_> will see if that helped
<birne> hi all. could you please help me to install the mailwatch plugin on xubuntu 16.04? i installed glib2, which is needed for it and then i get the following error message: https://pastebin.com/c00mWw2X ; I read the line "please add the files" but I only have these 3 files in the aclocal folder: glib-2.0.m4, glib-gettext.m4 und gsettings.m4 ;
<mrkramps> birne, use your package manager
<mrkramps> tha plugin is in the repositories
<birne> ok
<mrkramps> sudo apt install xfce4-mailwatch-plugin
<birne> ok thx
<birne> how do I start mailwatch?
<mrkramps> birne, add the plugin to your panel
<birne> sorry I don't even know where to find the plugin
<mrkramps> in the panel setting → add item (or something similar)
<birne> ok, thanks
#xubuntu 2017-05-03
<safeer> jlkjsdafjasdfokay
<Unit193> Want to try that again, but in English?
<safeer> i am sorry, but i messed up my textbox input in Xchat
<safeer> i cant see what i am typing. only when i press enter and its uploaded i will be able to see it
<StevieW> Hi all. I have a question: suddenly my xubuntu 16.04 doesn't mount my smartphone (motorola moto g 3) anymore. What can I try?
<pmjdebruijn> did you set your smartphone to the right connectivity mode?
<pmjdebruijn> as it's a good idea to keep the phone set to charge only
<pmjdebruijn> and only priefly put it in PTP mode when needed
<StevieW> I set it to the file transfer mode, nothing happened. Usually thunar showed me "Moto G3" at the left side.
<pmjdebruijn> there are morem odes
<pmjdebruijn> I think you need PTP
<pmjdebruijn> IIRC
<StevieW> same thing with PTP - it doesn't recognize the phone
<pmjdebruijn> this is reproducable when you reboot your computer
<StevieW> ok brb
<StevieW> nope, nothing happens :(
<pmjdebruijn> check your dmesg
<pmjdebruijn> what does gphoto2 --auto-detect say
<StevieW> gphoto2: https://pastebin.com/xNhTn6VQ
<pmjdebruijn> put your phone in MTP mode?
<pmjdebruijn> or is it already?
<StevieW> dmesg: https://pastebin.com/ndcgFfRc
<pmjdebruijn> no clue then
<pmjdebruijn> stick around someone else might know
<pmjdebruijn> the big question is of course _when_ this behavior changed
<StevieW> I just have chosen the file transfer mode - isn't it the same as mtp?
<pmjdebruijn> no clue
<pmjdebruijn> it might be
<StevieW> yesterday I tried to install the mail watcher plugin, I needed several things for it, for example "glib2"
<pmjdebruijn> "_the_ mail watcher plugin"... for what?
<StevieW> for notifications when new emails arrive
<pmjdebruijn> *sigh*
<pmjdebruijn> for what program? thunderbird?
<StevieW> yep
<pmjdebruijn> that shouldn't be relevant for thunar
<StevieW> but it's actually a plugin which works as a programm
<StevieW> ok
<pmjdebruijn> presuming you got it from the standard repos? using apt?
<StevieW> yes
<pmjdebruijn> as I said, no clue then
<pmjdebruijn> stick around, someone might be able to help, if you're patient
<StevieW> ok, thank you
<StevieW> re. I solved my problem with go-mtpfs
<bonsaitree> I am monitoring the processes running on my machine, using htop. Can someone explain why the command for the bluetooth functionality is not "/usr/lib/blueman/blueman-mechanism" and "/usr/bin/blueman-applet" but it's "/usr/bin/python3 /usr/lib/blueman/blueman-mechanism" and "/usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/blueman-applet"? Thanks in advance.
<bonsaitree> I am monitoring the processes running on my machine, using htop. Can someone explain why the command for the bluetooth functionality is not "/usr/lib/blueman/blueman-mechanism" and "/usr/bin/blueman-applet" but it's "/usr/bin/python3 /usr/lib/blueman/blueman-mechanism" and "/usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/blueman-applet"? Thanks in advance.
<encomjones> to define what version of python used to launch the application
<encomjones> oh he left
<jdwwatts> man what a chore logging in
<pmatulis> what package do i need to get an 'add printer' applet?
<pmatulis> i must have removed it
<pmatulis> ==> system-config-printer
<elopio> hello? I've been sending emails to all the contacts I got from xubuntu to invite them to a hangout in ubuntuonair
<elopio> I could understand if you don't want to participate. But with no reply it's hard to understand what's going on.
<knome> elopio, hey!
<knome> sorry for the silence...
<elopio> Hello knome.
<knome> we've seen the messages, now our problem is communicating with the team to see who wants to participate...
<knome> this channel is a great place to remind us, btw, as we're very irc-active...
<elopio> knome: good, thanks for the reply :)
<knome> maybe bluesabre - our technical lead and the council chair - would like to participate...
<knome> what time was it again?
<elopio> we'd be happy to have him. Also you knome, and anybody else who wants to join.
<elopio> it's at any time that works best for the guests. On any of the following Fridays.
<knome> right
<bluesabre> I might be able to attend, generally my schedule conflicts with everybody else in the community
<bluesabre> the last ubuntu hangout I attended was at 3AM localtime :D
<knome> i'd personally be happy if somebody else took this one ;)
<knome> bluesabre, sounds about how our irc meetings went at some point for me :P
<bluesabre> :)
<knome> with me chairing...
<knome> that must've been fun
<bluesabre> @knome you're too kind :P
<elopio> bluesabre: what is a good time for you?
<bluesabre> weekdays, 10PM UTC and later are the best I can promise
<bluesabre> weekends are completely unpredictable
<elopio> bluesabre: 22UTC works. Can you do it this friday?
<bluesabre> elopio: I should be available then
<bluesabre> What would the hangout be about?
<elopio> bluesabre: we are doing testing days (almost) every friday. So the idea is to talk about a free software project and how can people help.
<elopio> bluesabre: no need to prepare anything. You can just show us the latest xubuntu, the kind of work that's involved in releasing the flavour and tell us about the new things you are working on.
<bluesabre> I see, so this would be primarily qa contribution, or more general?
<knome> bluesabre, i know i am...
<elopio> bluesabre: general. I'm personally interested in QA, so that's what I will ask you the most about. But we just chat about whatever comes to mind, the others are not so interested in tests as me.
<elopio> bluesabre: you can watch the one we did with mate, for example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75zgIVHkXRA
<bluesabre> Cool, maybe I can try to pull in some of our QA folks as well
<knome> 22UTC even sounds doable for our brits eg. the QA team ;)
<bluesabre> Yep
<elopio> everybody is welcome. With more people we have more fun.
<knome> unless you invite the spoilsport trolls!
<bluesabre> knome: shhhhh, we'll take all the team members we can get :D
<elopio> bluesabre: so, I will send you the calendar invite. On friday, like 30 minutes before we start I will send the link to join the hangout in case you want to check your connection.
<bluesabre> maybe we can get the whole team on ^.^
<knome> i was referring to myself :P
<knome> tbh, i play a good troll
<elopio> let me know if I should send the link to somebody else.
<bluesabre> elopio: sounds great
<knome> bluesabre, would you email our list about this?
<knome> i'll update our calendar
<bluesabre> knome, yeah, will shoot a message out to list(s)
<knome> hmm, if i'm not too lazy to resync it to tb :P
<elopio> thanks people :D
<knome> thank you elopio
<bluesabre> thanks elopio
<bluesabre> Seeya Friday :)
#xubuntu 2017-05-04
<xubuntu72i> hello?
<xubuntu72i> nobody online here?
<debdeb> Hello! world newbie here trying to install blackbird theme hving a hard time if anyone has the time for this i appreciate it in advance
<xangua> !info blackbird-gtk-theme
<ubottu> blackbird-gtk-theme (source: blackbird-gtk-theme): dark GTK+ theme from the Shimmer Project. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4+20160704~ab4a30e-1 (zesty), package size 61 kB, installed size 909 kB
<xubuntu94i> Hey guys
<xubuntu94i> wassup?
<xubuntu94i> Is this the dev-related channel?
<debdeb> figured it ut thanks anyways my syntax was just wring visually impared here thanks
<knome> elopio, please join #xubuntu-devel; but anyway: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2017-May/011503.html
<sorinello_> knome, sorry for intruding, are you talking about the email flocculant send about the "Xubuntu Testers" ? I see the poll is closed, but since it is at a time I might be attending, I mighe be joining as well
<sorinello_> knome, I se now that the dat is 12th May
<sorinello_> but I see that sean davis' email regarding "Xubuntu On Air" this friday, not the next one. I'm kinda confused now
<knome> where do you see the date being 12th?
<knome> anyway, it is 5th eg. tomorow
<knome> aiui...
<akxwi-dave> sorinello_:  the 12th is for teh IRC QA  testing session with me and flocculant
<knome> :)
<knome> indeed
<akxwi-dave> the 5th is the Ubuntu on air session.. too seperate things  :-)
<knome> two too
<sorinello_> Ok, I see. I got confused by "We'll be participating in the "Ubuntu Testing Days" on "Ubuntu on Air" this Friday at 22:00 UTC [1]"
<sorinello_> and from this I understood that both events are this friday
<knome> don't confuse yourself :P
<sorinello_> and what is going to be the topic from Ubuntu on Air from this friday ? justgeneral stuff ?
<knome> anyway, sent a mail to the mailing list to clarify
<knome> it's mostly generic stuff, but if you're interested in contributing i'm sure it's going to be of interest to you too
<knome> and you get to see bluesabre's pretty face
<sorinello_> I see there is a hangouts meeting for this. Is video mandatory ?
<knome> you can definitely participate without video
<sorinello_> cool
<sorinello_> thanks for clearing things up. Waiting to see your email on the lists
<knome> it should have hit them already...
<sorinello_> indeed. thanks :)
<akxwi-dave> two, too , to  they all sound the same...   its two (  :-0  ) early
<knome> M(
<knome> hmm
<knome> ;) too
<akxwi-dave> lol
<xubuntu11d> hello is there a way to make a program under "Applications" executable via Terminal? When i click on some of them they do not take me to the sites etc... do nothing
<xubuntu11d> most of them work fine but others are not working
<xubuntu11d> tried deleting/reinstalling them too to no avail...
<xubuntu11d> so it is a "Viewer" program called "Firestorm/Phoenix Viewer" for access to SecondLife that im having trouble getting back into...
<xubuntu11d> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lgi18cfdXIg is an example of what i previously followed to install in Mint XFCE successfully but no sound output... i have sound output now in all other application programs such as youtube/KrueTV so im Hoping that Xubuntu will have sound in SL IF I can get the viewers to work...?
<i-need-help> hey guys can someone help me .. i can`t enable the function keys
<i-need-help> i`m using hp laptop with almost fresh xubuntu
<i-need-help> all i need is to make the volume going up, down and mute
<Spass_> i-need-help: hello, did you try this solution? https://askubuntu.com/a/468088
<i-need-help> No such schema “org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys”
<i-need-help> when i tried
<Spass_> i-need-help: what about his one? https://askubuntu.com/a/705463
<Spass_> *this one
<i-need-help> i tried some stuff .. i`ll reboot ..
<i-need-help> thanks spass
<i-need-help> nope .. nothing happened
<Spass_> i-need-help: do the volume goes up when you run this in the terminal "amixer set Master 5%+ -q"
<Spass_> without ""
<i-need-help> did that .. nothing happened
<i-need-help> Unable to find simple control 'Master',0
<i-need-help> sudo amixer
<i-need-help> nope .. nothing
<Spass_> can you post the link that shows after "amixer | pastebinit"
<i-need-help> sure
<i-need-help> Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0
<i-need-help>   Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined
<i-need-help>   Playback channels: Mono
<i-need-help>   Mono: Playback [on]
<i-need-help> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24511859/
<Spass_> does "amixer set IEC958 5%+ -q" work in terminal?
<i-need-help> amixer: Invalid command!
<Spass_> do you have "alsa-utils" package installed? maybe your sound is handled by different things than on my machine
<i-need-help> alsa-utils is already the newest version (
<i-need-help> how can i see what is the governor of the audio .. if it alsa or pulse ?
<i-need-help> well thanks .. i`m going out
<xubuntu57d> Hi does this work?
<Spass_> xubuntu57d: hello, yes
<Spass_> xubuntu57d: what file exactly are you trying to install?
<Spass_> did you try doing it in terminal instead?
<xubuntu57d> Thanks! I am tryin to install a photo program called pixeluvo.. Normally it installs easy..
<xubuntu57d> I am notthat good with the terminal yet.
<Spass_> if you want an easy GUI tool for installing DEB packages/files you can try GDebi
<xubuntu57d> How do I get that into xubuntu?
<Spass_> it should be available in the repos, so install it via software center or run in the terminal - sudo apt install gdebi
<xubuntu57d> installing it now
<Spass_> or, just run this command to install your DEB package/file - sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb
<xubuntu57d> will let you know if it works.. I think it will thanks!
<Spass_> GDebi probably won't be as default to open DEB files, so choose it from the right-click menu on .deb
<xubuntu57d> It worked very nicely thanks!
<xubuntu57d> Very happy with xubuntu.. They did a good job!
<Spass_> xubuntu57d: great, and yes they did :)
<xubuntu57d> I think I am done switching linux distros..
<Spass_> Xubuntu has everything what is needed to be a great all-around distro, sometimes it just need to be slightly configured and personalised
#xubuntu 2017-05-05
<xubuntu02d> hello can anybody help assist me in properly installing a tar/zip file? I followed standard procedure but i must be missing something?
<xubuntu02d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24514462/   hello can anybody help assist me in properly installing a tar/zip file? ".XZ" I followed standard procedure but i must be missing something?
<CoderEurope> Hiya is the hangout in 2017-05-05 22:00 UTC I guess ?
<knome> yes
<CoderEurope> cool - where's the "Known issues" page on the Ubuntu wiki ? or is there one knome ?
<knome> ubuntu wiki?
<knome> and known issues with what?
<knome> apart from release notes, the answer is generally "no", unless you count all reported and triaged bugs against launchpad packages/upstream bug tracker products
<knome> but it really depends on what you're asking about
<CoderEurope> So- why is there a hangout, again  ?
<knome> the ubuntu folks run these weekly - it's xubuntu's turn
<sorinello> knome, regarding tonight's event, it is still at 22 UTC time ?
<knome> sorinello, yes.
<sorinello> cool. I think I'm gonna attend. It's gonna be on hangouts, right ?
<knome> yes
<knome> we'll let you know the exact link etc when we know
<sorinello> cool. I'll be here
<CoderEurope> Is this starting now ?
<knome> it's 21UTC now
<Spass> you're talking about Xubuntu QA session? I thought it's may 12th
<knome> no. the ubuntu on air session with xubuntu
<knome> the xubuntu QA session is indeed a week ago
<knome> i mean a week from now
<Spass> ok cool, nice to know about that UOA session tonight, will watch
<sorinello> knome, please paste the link to the hangout when you have it
<knome> i will.
<knome> aand here it is --> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<knome> you can follow the irc discussion at #ubuntu-on-air
#xubuntu 2017-05-06
<Dr_Coke> xubuntu for life! :)
<Dr_Coke> with numerix theme! :)
<Guest45134> Hi. What font by default is in xubuntu?
<Guest45134> Au???
<DexterF> heya
<DexterF> using "mousepad" as a permanent notepad. however, when I reboot, it won't come back by itself. shouldn't session management keep track of that?
<DexterF> that said, quite some applications won't come up after reboot. how come they don't register as a session item?
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> what's the deal with NTP support?
<aicasn> what is the correct way to hide partitions from the desktop?  for example my /esp partition?
<aicasn> the udev rules tricks don't seem to work any longer (confirm please?)  UDISKS_PRESENTATION_HIDE UDISKS_IGNORE are both set to 1
<knome> if you want to hide all partitions, use the desktop settings dialog (under tab icons)
<aicasn> i don't
<aicasn> just certain ones
<StevieW> hi all. does somebody know a weather application for (x)ubuntu (17.04 in my case) which can show 3 or more places? i just found my-weather-indicator but it shows maximum 2 places.
<xangua> StevieW: did you try gnome weather? Xfce panel also has it's own weather plugin
<StevieW> not yet. the xfce plugin also supports just 1 place :/
<StevieW> i'll try it now, thx!
<xangua> Gnome weather it's an app tho, not a widget or panel plugin
<xangua> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/cumulus-qt-weather-forecast-app I also saw this, don't know if it supports various places
<StevieW> thanks, i'll have a look. now i just installed gnome weather, it works great! it shows recent places you looked for. so it can be several places.. perfect.
<StevieW> brb
<StevieW> xangua: thanks again. i decided to use gnome weather! =)
<StevieW> gn8
<sugardrunk> what do you people use for volume control on panel? I have nothing there nor anything to add by default. I have no memory when the control shorcut disappeared totally (been using and updating for years the same old)
<sugardrunk> alsamixer and such works good... nothing is broken or anything
<sugardrunk> just asking
#xubuntu 2017-05-07
<HiddenCannon> I just installed xubuntu, and now my computer won't start
<HiddenCannon> Please help
<HiddenCannon> I've got a black screen with three messages
<HiddenCannon> "/dev/sda1: recovering journal"
<HiddenCannon> "/dev/sda1: Superblock last mount time is in the future.
<HiddenCannon> "(by less than a day, probably due to the hardware clock being incorrectly set)"
<HiddenCannon> "/dev/sda1: clean, 6025/15269888 files, 2040187/61049344 blocks"
<Unit193> How long did you leave it at that point?  Is there screen flashing?  You should remove  'quiet splash'  from the grub boot options.
<HiddenCannon> How do I do that? all I have is a blank screen
<Deadlock783> Okay so I am using xubuntu (duh) and I am having problems with xrandr, it's saying xrandr: failed to get size of gamma for output default....How do I fix this for my monitor so I can setup my two monitors
<codebrainz> hi. for 16.04, how can I get a volume control in the panel?
<codebrainz> i tried xfce4-goodies and xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin, neither does anything
<codebrainz> xfce4-mixer isn't found in repos
<Unit193> (Answered elsewhere: volumeicon-alsa)
<codebrainz> yeah, thanks again
<Unit193> Sure thing, been using it for quite a while. :)
<sugardrunk> oh thanks :) got the answer about the volume control... was thinking it yesterday totally drunk... now everything is set, more coffee. Thanks commonity.
<sugardrunk> *munity :)
<xubuntu59i> hi
<xubuntu59i> what can i do here?
<xubuntu59i> bye
<bliplap> hi all, I've always used Xubuntu on my laptops for the lighter weight/performance - but on current hardware Ubuntu and Kubuntu wms run just as fast.   Do you think it's reasonable to still use XFCE in 2017, just because I feel it's more distraction free?   I'll still need to install some Gnome/KDE libs for certain apps.  any thoughts ?
<Spass> bliplap: hello, my thoughts are 1) people should use whatever they like the most 2) people are leaving IRC after they asked a question way to early
<drumcode303> how do i do /mount -t autofs /dev/sda1 /mnt/somewhere when i want to mount a specific device by id that is listed in /lsusb, but not in thunar/disks/gparted/fdisk?
<drumcode303> the output of /lsusb would be: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1043:8011 name of the usb stick. but how would i integrate the device id into the mount command?
<diogenes_> try blkid
<diogenes_> sudo blkid
<drumcode303> the usb stick is not listed in blkid
<diogenes_> maybe it has no falesystem?
<diogenes_> filesystem*
<drumcode303> it likely has, there is data on it, probably just not recognised yet
<diogenes_> trylsblk
<diogenes_> lsblk
<drumcode303> probably listed as sr0
<drumcode303> judging by size, and it's listed as: rom
<diogenes_> try sudo fsck /dev/sr0
<diogenes_> but I doubt it's your usb
<mrkramps> check logfiles with dmesg or journalctl
<mrkramps> should tell you what's going on there
<diogenes_> yes you can try dmesg | grep "sdb" (or sdc)
<drumcode303> 1) fsck for sr0: fsck.ext2: No medium found while trying to open /dev/sr0
<drumcode303> 2) dmesg | grep sr0: [    2.268982] sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<drumcode303> [    2.269133] sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
<drumcode303> looks like my cd rom that is not powered, but still inside the tower.
<drumcode303> well, /lsusb clearly shows it though. i wanted to try to mount it by device ID, not a good idea that way?
<drumcode303> journalctl - can't read anything useable from it i'm afraid
<diogenes_> i guess you can't mount it by id
<diogenes_> it's just vendor id and device id whereas you need uuid
<diogenes_> does gparted show it?
<drumcode303> no gparted does not show it, not even as unallocated.
<mrkramps> because your system did not find any block device
<diogenes_> install gnome-disks
<diogenes_> then unplug and reconnect it
<mrkramps> rather use journalctl -f , unplug and plug it back in … then check the journal output
<mrkramps> installing gnome-disks is completely pointless for analysing this issue
<drumcode303> gnome-disk-utility shows as installed in synaptic
<diogenes_> drumcode303, then type in menu disks
<diogenes_> sometimes I had more luck with gnome disks than with gparted
<drumcode303> do i have to do ctrl+c each time the prompt doesn't bring me back to myname@myname:~$ to be able to enter the next command?
<drumcode303> when i do journalctl -f it suspends in the air it seems, ctrl+c brings me back
<mrkramps> drumcode303, you could use a second terminal window?
<mrkramps> but yeah, journalctl -f follows the journal live and requires a manual exit
<drumcode303> ahh ok i see.  - want me to copy paste it in here?
<mrkramps> no here, but use https://paste.ubuntu.com/ instead
<mrkramps> and paste the url here
<drumcode303> is it a problem that anyone sees my login name? :f
<drumcode303> better erase before?
<diogenes_> :) we can hack via ssh :)
<drumcode303> that everyone could see*
<drumcode303> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24532508/
<mrkramps> the device should be /dev/sdd
<mrkramps> but it is lacking partions/file system
<drumcode303> so i go? /mount -t autofs /dev/sdd /mnt/usbstick
<mrkramps> drumcode303, your system did not find something to mount
<mrkramps> there's somthign wrong with the usb stick
<mrkramps> or the file system at least
<drumcode303> i'm sure it was fat32 a year ago
<mrkramps> have you tried mounting it with another computer or operating system?
<diogenes_> drumcode303, if you won't find a workaround for it then, before you go to bed, put your usb stick into the fridge and in the morning try to plug it in again, rumors say it helps or, if it's a firmware failure then you can go to flashboot.ru introduce your VID and PID and see if they have the available recovery software for your device
<drumcode303> mrkramps: no i haven't, will try that next then.
<drumcode303> the fridge workaround sounds lovely :D
<diogenes_> :)
<drumcode303> thanks a lot for your great help guys!
<diogenes_> yw
<drumcode303> disks does recognise at least one of the sticks.
<drumcode303> if you want to look at no.2 :)) https://paste.ubuntu.com/24532585/
<drumcode303> this second thumb drive is rather new (32GB) the former was very old (512MB)
<drumcode303> mrkramps still around?
<mrkramps> yes, researching …
<drumcode303> awesome!
<drumcode303> gparted error: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<drumcode303> i'll try both on windows, brb 10minutes.
<drumcode303> re
<mrkramps> wb
<drumcode303> ty:)
<drumcode303> win recognises the thumb drive, offers to format it, then goes on to say that there is no device in G:/
<mrkramps> sounds like a hardware issue to me
<drumcode303> other usb pen drives work though, it is just those two that don't
<diogenes_> drumcode303, on windows you can try minitool power ecovery
<drumcode303> can i partition them somehow anyway and waive data recovery?
<diogenes_> drumcode303, with that software is searches for lost partitions and filesystems and recovers your data first, then you can format it
<drumcode303> shouldn't linux be able to that as well/better?
<diogenes_> yes, but you should know how to do that
<drumcode303> i ran testdisk on one of the sticks a week ago, many i/o errors, but i didn't know how to proceed really.
<drumcode303> are you referring to this? http://download.cnet.com/MiniTool-Power-Data-Recovery-Free-Edition/3000-2094_4-10561431.html
<diogenes_> minitool power recovery
<diogenes_> it recovers 1GB for free, what is more you have to pay
<drumcode303> once i got away from windows, i don't really feel like going back there to fix problems with proprietary software :P
<diogenes_> me too, but if you have to recover EXTREMELY important data, then you should,
<drumcode303> mrkramps: any other notion from the last journalctl btw? should I just dump the thumb drives or could it be some usb issue with my hardware?
<drumcode303> going to try a different system anyway before i retire them
<mrkramps> i'd guess the drives are both broken
<mrkramps> you could try some data recovery with gddrescue and running testdisk on the image
<mrkramps> but i'd not expect much
<drumcode303> ok tyvm :)
#xubuntu 2018-04-30
<ssarah_> hei guys, do-release-upgrade for 17.10 to 18.04 still doesn't work?
<krytarik> Yes, it hasn't been opened for upgrade yet indeed.
<ssarah_> Aight :) ty
<ssarah_> https://jpg-cleaner.en.softonic.com/ <- you guys know if there is a sotware like this for linux?
<krytarik> ssarah_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/260810/how-can-i-read-and-remove-meta-exif-data-from-my-photos-using-the-command-line - have a look at this.
<ssarah_> i found it meanwhile, jpegoptim
<ssarah_> but was looking for a more generic tool, for all media, mp4, avi, jpeg, mp3, to check if things are corrupted
<Keeler> I am using an external Focusrite audio interface with Xubuntu 17.10. Everything works fine except when I run a libgdx app. With those I get little audio ticks and pops even when I run a simple app without sound. Any idea what could cause that? The same thing also happens with Linux Mint 18.3. And, I don't get any audio ticks and pops through my laptops built-in sound.
<Spass> I know that's old stuff, but I want to know your opinion - I want to install 18.04 on my mother's old laptop, Celeron with 2 GB RAM, processor supports 64-bit, I can't decide what version to install there... any reasons for 32-bit?
<MoL0ToV> i use ubuntu 16.04LTS why if i do: sudo do-release-upgrade says to me No new release found? ubuntu 18.04 is not available for upgrade?
<MoL0ToV> after some minutes of audio streaming the chrome audio become noise. is a bug?
<Spass> MoL0ToV, if you're using 16.04 and have your release updates set to "For the long-term releases only" you will not get an upgrade until the point release 18.04.1 will be released (July)
<Spass> you can force an upgrade if you really need it, but it's not recommended
<MoL0ToV> Spass, i only want to fix the firefox/chrome problem
<MoL0ToV> for example if i listen youtube, after some minuter the audio become noise when as a radio il not receiving signal
<Spass> and the issue doesn't occur when you listen to music in some music application or watch a movie in a movie player? only in browsers?
<MoL0ToV> Spass, only in browser, if i close and restart the browser the audio works
<MoL0ToV> for some minutes
<MoL0ToV> the problem exist in chrome and in firefox
<MoL0ToV> [ 5794.627822] perf interrupt took too long (2535 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000 in dmesg what means?
<antimist> quick question, my xubuntu 18, does not have the grub as a package installed on apt
<antimist> is this normal
<antimist> Since, grub commands and the actual grub screen works fine
<antimist> /media/emanon/PiDrive/Backup/Ubuntu/Old_XUBUNTU/HOME/.irssi
<antimist> ^ sorry about that
<well_laid_lawn> antimist:  do you have a /boot/grub folder ?
<antimist> I do
<well_laid_lawn> it is strange that it isn't listed as a package
<antimist> I just checked, for some reason grub doesn't show up on 'dpkg -l' but shows installed on 'apt show'
<antimist> not sure why the discrepancy there
<well_laid_lawn> what apt command are you using ?
<antimist> literally, 'sudo apt show grub2-common'
<antimist> or apt list --installed
<antimist> and grep on top
<antimist> nvm
<antimist> not an issue anyway
<antimist> thanks for everything
<well_laid_lawn> a database error is what I'd put it down to
<antimist> yeah, I did an apt update, now it works
 * antimist shrugs
<antimist> who knows
<well_laid_lawn> nothings broken so best to smile and move on :)
<drb1> Does the notification manager show up for any of you on the latest update? Mine isn't.
<knome> drb1, if you are following the LTS->LTS path, the upgrade isn't suggested to you yet, only after the .1 release
<knome> Spass, if the processor has 64-bit architecture, there is very little reason to use a 32-bit OS
<Spass> yeah, you're right, I'll go with 64-bit
<Escimo> So yeah. I got 16.04 LTS, how do I make it upgrade to 18.04? I tried do-release-upgrade, not cigar
<knome> Escimo, read what i wrote 3 lines ago...
<Escimo> Ah, goddamnit, I keep forgetting about those point releases.. every damn LTS 🤦
<Escimo> Thanks knome. I tried reading chat history from this weekend. Didn't read chat logs from "just now" 😁
<knome> you are excused... this time
<Guest76504> 	 1946 New Year Honours From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  The 1946 New Year Honours were appointments by many of the Commonwealth Realms of King George VI to various orders and honours to reward and highlight good works by citizens of those countries, and to celebrate the passing of 1945 and the beginning of 1946. They were announced on 1 January 1946 for the United Kingdom,[1][2] and Dominions,[3] Canada,[4] the Union of S
<Guest76504> 	 1946 New Year Honours From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  The 1946 New Year Honours were appointments by many of the Commonwealth Realms of King George VI to various orders and honours to reward and highlight good works by citizens of those countries, and to celebrate the passing of 1945 and the beginning of 1946. They were announced on 1 January 1946 for the United Kingdom,[1][2] and Dominions,[3] Canada,[4] the Union of S
<Guest76504> 	 1946 New Year Honours From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  The 1946 New Year Honours were appointments by many of the Commonwealth Realms of King George VI to various orders and honours to reward and highlight good works by citizens of those countries, and to celebrate the passing of 1945 and the beginning of 1946. They were announced on 1 January 1946 for the United Kingdom,[1][2] and Dominions,[3] Canada,[4] the Union of S
<Guest76504> 	 1946 New Year Honours From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  The 1946 New Year Honours were appointments by many of the Commonwealth Realms of King George VI to various orders and honours to reward and highlight good works by citizens of those countries, and to celebrate the passing of 1945 and the beginning of 1946. They were announced on 1 January 1946 for the United Kingdom,[1][2] and Dominions,[3] Canada,[4] the Union of S
<Guest76504> 	 1946 New Year Honours From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  The 1946 New Year Honours were appointments by many of the Commonwealth Realms of King George VI to various orders and honours to reward and highlight good works by citizens of those countries, and to celebrate the passing of 1945 and the beginning of 1946. They were announced on 1 January 1946 for the United Kingdom,[1][2] and Dominions,[3] Canada,[4] the Union of S
<jollyjester> hello!
<xubuntu-ed> .
<xubuntu-ed> When will we see the online upgrade from xubuntu artful to bionic ?
<MoL0ToV> on xfce xubuntu 18.04 when i disconnect a usb drive the warning message that says don't disconnect usb device writing in progress remains also after write is done
<MoL0ToV> this bug is known?
<fabioluciano> @MoL0ToV this is not a bug
<MoL0ToV> on other systems (16.94) the message remain only for few seconds, on 18.04 remains forever
<teraspora> hello ... I've never used IRC chat before but looking for support installing Xubuntu 18:04...
<akxwi-dave> teraspora: best to ask your question and if anyone can hep they will answer
<fabioluciano> @MoL0ToV the data is first write to ram "buffer" and after save to the usb device. To "force" the write to usb use the command sync. To verify what is pending use iotop
<teraspora> First tried to upgrade from 17.04.  Used do-release-upgrade with -d flag.  This seemed to succeed after downloading >1GB packages, rebooted but no video.  Then tried a fresh install from the ISO.   Validated the MD5 checksum.  Installing on a modern 4-core Intel I7 laptop with 8GB RAM; tried 2 different USB sticks, tried with UEFI on and off.
<fabioluciano> @teraspora the "no video" situation occours before or after the grub? You can enter some commands or nor?
<teraspora> Every time the same: if I have no external monitor plugged in, at an early point the screen goes black and nothing more happens.   With an external monitor, the video starts on the laptop screen, thenthe monitor comes on, both showing the splash screen with Xubuntu logo in the middle, then the laptop screen goes off.   I can continue on the external monitor until I have to click "Change" for the partitioning menu.   Then all butt
<teraspora> happens.
<fabioluciano> You probably have problems with you graphical card and Xorg.
<teraspora> yes I can enter commands.   Already tried nomodeset.
<fabioluciano> you syslog shows anything?
<teraspora> It's a modern Nvidia with 1GB
<teraspora> yes I think the video issue is to do with the graphics
<fabioluciano> which version of nvidia package are you using?
<teraspora> which version of nvidia package?  Well, isn't the driver supposed to be on the xubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso?
<teraspora> I can boot the boot-repair iso fine and it displays fine on both monitors
<teraspora> Thanks for your help#fabioluciano :)
<teraspora> I figured if I can get it installed ok I can install the latest nVidia driver thereafter
<teraspora> But how to get past clicking "Change" in order to specify a root partition?  BTW I CAN get a terminal window instance.   Anything I can do from there?
<vivus> what theme does xubuntu 14.04 use?
<Spass> vivus, same as now, Greybird GTK and elementary-xfce icons
<drb1> I know, too late, though, I couldn't wait. Guess I'll have to wait until .1 rolls around in July
<vivus> Spass: do you know what is: vertex-maia ?
<Spass> theme in Manjaro?
<vivus> Spass: yes.
<vivus> I dont see greybird as an option
<Spass> so you're using Manjaro and you want to set a Greybird theme on it? it's probably available in the repos if you don't see it on your themes list, or you can download it from GitHub
<flocculant> and I assume that manjaro have support options too - use those
<vivus> yeah ill ask in their channel. just wanted to confirm the name here. ty
<elvin_presler> Hello, has anyone found a good way to deal with gksu being removed in 18.04? Some programs don't work with admin:// and some like system-config-samba still try to start with gksu and won't run.
<fabioluciano> @elvis_presler, i dont think that this is valid, but https://itsfoss.com/gksu-replacement-ubuntu/
<fabioluciano> you already tried... sorry
<elvin_presler> Yeah, and system-config-samba still starts with the command in the menu shortcut as gksu system-config-samba and no amount of adding -pkexec and the like by me would make it work.
<elvin_presler> guess I will just stay away from 18.04 for a while.
<Zeioth> I don't have the option to zip files on right click
<Zeioth> there's any way to have it back?
<IhrFussel> Ctrl + - makes the font smaller in the terminal...how can I increase it again?
<knome> ctrl++?
<IhrFussel> knome, it wasn't like that in Xubuntu 16.04 ... I need ctrl + - for nano
<IhrFussel> Any way to disable that feature?
<IhrFussel> ctrl+shift+- seems to work in nano ... was it always like that? I don't think I had to hold down shift before to use the "jump to line" feature in nano
#xubuntu 2018-05-01
<dreamon> using xubuntu 18.04.. is there a dark theme out there that works. or a tut to do so. some things I cannot read anymore on most themes.
<Spass> dreamon, 18.04 comes with Adwaita Dark by default I think, and you can install arc-theme from the repos also
<Spass> you can change the theme in "Appearance" (xfce4-appearance-settings) and window borders in xfwm4-settings
<dreamon> Spass, I also tried. maybe its a upgrade issue. every theme I use a different part is colored so I cant read it easly.
<dreamon> in german xubuntu "Themenkonfiguration" I can choose to user defined background configuration.. maybe thats the reason?
<Spass> that tool was removed from 18.04 so yeah, it could cause the issues you've mentioned
<dreamon> here its still alive.
<Spass> try to disable its options and then check
<dreamon> ok. have to reboot to make it visible.. (it told me)
<dreamon> be back
<Spass> what I meant was that this tool is no longer in 18.04 when you do a fresh install
<Spass> (note to self, I need to remember to ask people with theme issues about any possible changes in "Theme Configuration" tool they'd made, probably it's a frequent case)
<dreamon> Spass, That looks much better!
<Spass> much better = the way it should :) nice to hear that
<MapMan> Hi! I'm trying to build polyphone on latest Xubuntu and I'm running into some problems. If I build with qt4, the program segfaults on start up. If I build with qt5 it starts but then hangs if I try to open a soundfont. Anybody has any idea how to troubleshoot this? I built the same app (it's my fork) some time ago on  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS just fine. Maybe I'm using wrong versions of the dependencies?
<well_laid_lawn> MapMan:  there should be errors during build time if there was a dependency issues, hopefully...
<tommo1982> Hi, I recently upgraded from Xubuntu 14.04 to 18.04. Since then I am having problems with disk /dev paths changing when I have USB hub connected during boot. It never happened with 14.04. What I mean is, first SSD disk is /dev/sda, second HDD /dev/sdb and the hub I mentioned, which has SD card reader, was /dev/sdc before. Now it's set as /dev/sda and the drives as sdb and sdc. I need it to be like it used to, because I have hddpar
<tommo1982> ons set during boot, which are not applied now. Is there a way to return to previous behaviour?
<cruxeternus> I'm on Xubuntu 17.10.  I haven't seen a notification for 18.04 yet, even though I have it selected in the Updates tab on Software Updater.  Does that mean the upgrade is not really available, or are they just delaying/staggering notices to avoid hammering servers?
<cruxeternus> (I mean, I have selected Notify me... "For any new version".)
<flocculant> cruxeternus: it should show up - eventuallu
<cruxeternus> Ok... just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong on my end. :P
<cruxeternus> Thank you!
<flocculant> nah - the ubuntu release notes say it'll be a few days
<genii> Bionic isn't in http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release yet
<genii> ( when it is, will show up on the upgrade tool )
<cruxeternus> Ah, thanks for that link... I'll check that next time :D
<flocculant> genii: aah yea - that :)
<drb1> did anyone's php 'stuff' break after updating?
<drb1> My site doesn't work anymore and phpMyAdmin login page just renders a chunk of php code instead of the login form.
<lovetruth> hello :)
<lovetruth> I am a little puzzled...
<lovetruth> why is my Windows 10 copying from D partition to my NTFS 1TB external HDD with 22 Mbps and on Xubuntu the same thing gets copied with around 4 Mbps!?...
<knome> ntfs
<lovetruth> I get that... but... the actual question is... "can it be fixed to that speed"?...
<knome> i haven't done enough ntfs to know...
<ondondil> Hello. I've found two bugs in Xubuntu Bionic but I'm not sure if these are already knows issues or not. I'm kinda lost and I don't know where to find bug reports so I decided to ask here. The first issue is that greybird doesn't look good with thunar-gtkhash https://i.imgur.com/IyeOyKV.png And the second issue is that after ejecting a drive from within thunar, the notification warning about data being written to that drive doesn't disappear
<ondondil> at all. It just stays there indefinitely
<ondondil> I'd be grateful if someone could point me to the right bug tracker where I could check if there are already open tickets for these or report my findings if this is something new
<vivus> ondondil: is your problem xubuntu specific?
<ondondil> Well, I'm not sure what exactly do you mean. Xubuntu is the only OS i use and I haven't tested if these problems occur on different distributions
<ondondil> And actually I think I no longer need guidance in case of notification issue because thunar just crashed, half an hour after I ejected the drive and apport just picked that
<alsetema> Hello there again. I was wondering if there is a way to reset the volume FN keys. The issue is that if for some reason I have to kill pulseaudio using pulseaudio -k, the fn volume keys stop working, so I was wondering if there was a way to reload that function manually. Thanks
<Zeioth> is thunar-archive-plugin working correctly for you guys?
<Zeioth> it doesn't show the option in the right click of the mouse for me
<flocculant> ondondil: check launchpad first - if not try bugzilla
 * flocculant remembers some issue with gtkhash - but not sure it was image related, not seen the thunar one
<Spass> Zeioth, I had that issue too on my test install, but later on fresh install that I did on my laptop it was fine
<Zeioth> I upgraded from alpha to LTS, it must be the reason
<Zeioth> but everything else works fine
<Spass> did you try reinstalling thunar-archive-plugin?
<Zeioth> yeah, i've tried this sudo apt install xfdesktop4
<Zeioth> sorry
<Zeioth> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030743/xfce-how-can-i-restore-the-option-to-zip-files-using-the-right-click-menu
<NewGnuGuy1> Nice to see Xubuntu swap out Evince, File Roller, and GNOME Calculator in favor of Atril, Engrampa, and MATE Calculator. I had actually already done the exact same thing on my Xubuntu 17.10 install.
#xubuntu 2018-05-02
<Jordan_U> What is the preferred way to configure automatic login for Xubuntu 18.04 ?
<Unit193> Jordan_U: IIRC, for lightdm you add the user to the autologin-user= var in the config file, and add the user to the autologin group.
<Unit193> (Actually, looks like nopasswdlogin)
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Is it preferred to create a /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf (which doesn't currently exist) or a file in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ ?
<Unit193> Jordan_U: For user edited config I'd just go with the former.
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Do you know off hand how comments are delimited in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ?
<Unit193> Prefixed with '#"
<Unit193> Yikes, '#'
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Thanks.
<Unit193> Jordan_U: Sure thing, not very precise as to user groups as I haven't tried setting up autologin for a few years.
<krytarik> 'nopasswdlogin' is definitely something else though - and I wouldn't recommend it.
<Unit193> Not needed for autologin?  OK.  What is it?
<krytarik> As the name suggests, just makes the user not having to enter their password on login - but you'll still land on the login screen first.
<krytarik> Afaik, just the LightDM config change should be enough.
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Rebooted, did not automatically login. http://paste.debian.net/1022866/
<Jordan_U> Unit193: ... Probably because the user is named bell rather than bells... Trying again :)
<Unit193> Jordan_U: Might want to pop in user-session=xubuntu
<Jordan_U> Unit193: It's working now without it (logging into an xfce session). Why do you recommend it?
<Unit193> The Xfce session is quite different from the Xubuntu session, far less polished.  There's really no "need" to do so, but it's a bit nicer.  However, in the past once you logged in to the Xfce session, one had to remove a few settings/cache files to fully get the Xubuntu session back.
<Unit193> So, mainly preference.
<ram_> hello all, in xbuntu 16.04 no audio works on my computer, never has. i've tried several suggestions online on how to fix it to no avail
<ram_> anyone have any ideas?
<well_laid_lawn> in a terminal does   aplay -l   show the device ?
<ram_> `aplay -l` shows 2 devices i think (or a device and sub-device)
<ram_> both intel
<well_laid_lawn> intel audio generally works out of the bboxx
<ram_> not this time haha
<ram_> well, i'm currently upgrading to 18.04. maybe it'll work then
<hickop> hello
<Spass> hello hickop
<hickop> I'm actually using xubuntu 17.10, will my system propose me an upgrade to 18.04 or do I need to reinstall over ?
<Spass> yes, it will propose you an upgrade soon
<Spass> no need to reinstall
<xubuntu77d> */home/sos2:Téléchargements/wine-3.0tar.xz# apt-get install Garena-v2.0.
<hickop> ok thanks
<xubuntu77d> apt-get install Garena-v2.0.
<Spass> sure np
<spreeuw> how to get rid of the blue green xubuntu spinner, when shutting down
<Spass> spreeuw, it's a part of plymouth, you can change the theme or disable it completely (it would disable it at system start also) by removing "splash" from /etc/default/grub file in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= line
<spreeuw> kay
<Spass> unfortunately I don't know if it's possible to disable it only on shutdown and leaving it enabled on start
<spreeuw> I changed the xubuntu startup spinner
<spreeuw> its a different one
<spreeuw> the cute mouse
<Spass> I disabled it on my system, but I kinda miss the old default xubuntu plymouth theme, just a black background with a static white logo, it was very elegant (elementary-like)
<Maize2> I am typing an email address, I have the letter 'A' on the keyboard, but how do I get the circle around it?
<knome> you mean the @-symbol? try altgr+2
<Spass> curious, altgr+2 is ² on my layout (pl), is it @ on the us one?
<knome> the "swedish" layout
<Spass> ah, I see
<spreeuw> shift 2 = @
<spreeuw> on us
<koegs> coming from the mini.iso, what would be the correct apt command to get a minimal xfce-desktop with loginmanager?
<spreeuw> apt search xubuntu
<spreeuw> forgot the exact name of the meta package
<koegs> no, i dont want xubuntu, i just want xfce with a login-manager, no networkmanager and all the apps
<spreeuw> xfce4
<spreeuw> your base install has all that gnome stuff regardless
<spreeuw> but xfce4 has its own for most gnome provided ones too
<koegs> i think xfce4 does not install a login manager, at least with --no-install-recommends
<spreeuw> xfce doesnt have its own login manager
<spreeuw> try lightdm
<spreeuw> thats the one xubuntu proposes as well
<koegs> yes, i think i got it figured out :)
<koegs> forgot to install lightdm too, thanks!
<xubuntu18i> hi
<Spass> hello xubuntu18i
<SlidingHorn> does xubuntu use the same software-center as mainline ubuntu?
<spreeuw> the software centre thing is not really the distro repo
<spreeuw> its this new snap bullshit
<spreeuw> sideloading blobs
<spreeuw> install synaptic to manage the ubuntu junk
<SlidingHorn> A) That doesn't answer the question I asked.  B) That language isn't welcome here.
<xubuntu97i> hi
<Unit193> SlidingHorn: Yes, it uses gnome-software.  And yes, it supports snaps, but does the apt repo too.  Well for the most part, it's not precisely good at finding things though.
<SlidingHorn> Unit193: thanks.  Ended up finding a bug that it shows anything with a review as having a 5 star average regardless of the actual reviews
<Hakumei> I've got a script that works when I execute it normally from the command line, but fails when executed from a systemd service. It tries to form an SSH connection and fails with "permission denied (publickey)". Do systemd services not have access to my login keyring?
<Hakumei> I'm sure this used to work fine before, although I was on Ubuntu back then.
<Hakumei> Oh and I'm running the service with the --user switch for systemctl.
#xubuntu 2018-05-03
<xubuntu13i> Hello
<xubuntu52w> How can i reinstall the version of lightdm xubuntu uses? when I apt-get install light-dm it installs the regular Ubuntu version
<flocculant> xubuntu and ubuntu use the same version - same repository
<krytarik> (Different greeter though.)
<xubuntu52w> The problem im having is when I log in all i get is the mouse and the wallpaper, ive reinstalled lightdm the greeter and xubuntu-desktop and still same thing happens ive exhausted google search results, really dont want to reinstall :(  It was working fine for a few days then this happened out of nowhere
<krytarik> Corrupted user profile rather.
<xubuntu52w> any fix?
<xubuntu52w> never mind i got it, that took forever
<nova_> I just installed 18.04.  I've been using 16.04 previously.  I can't remember how I managed to make qt applications use my gtk theme (numix), but I did.  There are lots of suggestions online, so many that I don't want to try a bunch of random things that aren't the "correct" solution.  Can anyone point me in the right direction please?
<Spass> nova_, I know that I once installed qt4-qtconfig to make the Qt4 apps look good and it worked, but I don't know how to "fix" Qt5 apps, I never tried
<nova_> perhaps that's what I did on 16.04 too.  I'm looking into something called qt5ct right now that sounds similar
<nova_> restarting brb
<nova_> ok so i found the solution in case anyone wants to know.  I had to install qt5ct and qt5-style-plugins, then "export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=qt5ct", which I added to the end of /home/.profile (perhaps not the right place.  After a reboot I ran qt5ct in a terminal without sudo, selected gtk2 as the style.  This took effect with notepadqq right away, but I had to select gtk2 in vlc preferences for it to take effect there.
<Spass> in case someone is still interested, what worked for me was installing qt5-style-plugins and creating a ~/.pam_environment file with QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=gtk2
<Spass> no reboot required even, works on VLC and VirtualBox
<Unit193> The latter is not needed due to //etc/X11/Xsession.d/56xubuntu-session
<Spass> you're right, now I see it, thanks, so only qt5-style-plugins does the job
<ondondil> I mentioned here an issue with thunar yesterday. I was able to reproduce it on two different machines - AMD desktop PC and 5 years old Intel laptop. Here's a video demonstrating the problem: https://streamable.com/jllzj
<ondondil> I sent the crash report using that automatic tool that comes preinstalled with Ubuntu (apport?, whoopsie? - I'm not sure what's its name) So, apart from that automatic bug report, is there anything I should do?
<cfhowlett> wait.   patiently.
<ondondil> okay then
<ondondil> BTW I'd like to thank everyone involved in the Xubuntu project. Despite some minor issues Xubuntu 18.04 it's the best distro I've ever used.
<Unit193> \o/
<cfhowlett> happy2help! ondondil
<GeorgeX> join
<k5ehx> is there a link to where I can submit a bug?
<k5ehx> as far as I can tell, this numlockx thing is only xubuntu
<cfhowlett> !bug | k5ehx
<ubottu> k5ehx: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k5ehx> wow, that is very non-obvious
<k5ehx> why on earth did they enable this numlockx thing? This is hugely annoying and I don't understand why it is my problem that people don't know how to use their keyboards.
<k5ehx> and when I hit numlock to turn it off it now turns it back on immediately. What? Why?
<PhazonicRidley> hello, i am trying to install xubuntu on my rpi 3B+, i had to get the latest fw from rpi team's github and replaced the boot files, it boots, but i cannot control the pi with my mouse and keyboard does anyone know y?
<cfhowlett> perhaps the drivers have not been properly configured
<PhazonicRidley> how would i go about properly configuring them?
<cfhowlett> never used a pi, but I suspect that's the parting point.  suggest you check in on the PI support channes
<cfhowlett> channels
<PhazonicRidley> asking in them as well
<histeron> After installing Xubuntu 18.04 the keyboard layout is wrong.  the 'i' key types '5'.  Some of the keys work correctly, some do not.  It is set to the correct layout in settings.  The errors do not occur until after logging in - I'm able to type the password which includes keys that are incorrect after logging in.
<Zunino> Old-time Ubuntu user here trying out Xubuntu for the first time. In short, very, very pleased with my experience.
<Zunino> The only nagging issue I've been having has to do with screen tearing.
<Zunino> Quite noticeable when scrolling page contents or when watching videos.
<Zunino> I actually managed to alleviate the situation by enabling a setting in the "Window Manager Tweaks" application.
<Zunino> However, it seems everytime I resume the system after having suspended it, the tearing comes back.
<Unit193> Xubuntu also installs an example config for compton.
<Zunino> FWIW, this is a Samsung laptop with an integrated Intel graphics controller and also an NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M.
<Zunino> The NVIDIA Settings application allows one to choose from 2 profiles: performance mode (which uses the GeForce controller) and power saving mode (uses the Intel controller).
<Zunino> I've noticed that, when selecting the performance mode, the screen tearing issue becomes even worse, being easily noticeable when, say, dragging windows across the desktop.
<ondondil> I managed to get rid of screen tearing on my machine with intel gpu without changing window manager by setting TearFree option in the driver
<ondondil> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics#Tear-free_video
#xubuntu 2018-05-04
<akis> hi all. could you please me advise me which is the recommended backup application for xubuntu which using less recources and is fast and reliable?
<well_laid_lawn> I like rysnc
<well_laid_lawn> for that
<akis> well_laid_lawn: rysnc is it a terminal application only or a graphical too?
<well_laid_lawn> I only know it as a terminal app
<well_laid_lawn> someone might have built a gui interface for it somewhere ...
<flocculant> grsync is in the repos
<akis> well_laid_lawn: as far I can see it is already installed on my system by default. Is it recommended to install Grsync too to have a graphical interface ?
<well_laid_lawn> you can try it and see
<flocculant> you wanted a gui - so I told you what it was - up to you to decide whether to use it or not :)
<akis> ok thanks. does rsunc can back both files and /home configuration so i can backup my system when i will clean install 18.04 ?
<well_laid_lawn> you have to tell it what to back up
<well_laid_lawn> but it can access the dot files in /home/you
<akis> ok, i hope so, because the main reason i want to backup my system is to make more simple the clean installation of the new system under 18.04 and mainly the same configuration
<well_laid_lawn> that should be easy enough
<well_laid_lawn> s/easy/reliable/
<akis> ok, thank you for your help
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<nova_> Hello.  With my fresh install of 18.04, I have noticed that my customized Numix theme has issues with the menus bar in alot of programs.  I thought that perhaps I should re-tweak the latest version of Numix instead.  This has almost been successful, except I haven't been able to locate the menu bar background color setting.only affects some programs.  I'm assuming that it boils down to a difference between gtk2 and gtk3, and
<nova_> I'm still digging for clues, but I thought I would see if anyone here is familiar with gtk2/3 theming, and could perhaps give me some clues.
<pragomer1> what package to install to get a preview of raw-images in thunar??
<nova_> programs that continue to have the old menu bar color are, Firefox, Thunderbird, Terminal, Synaptic
<Unit193> nova_: Just to make sure, you are in fact grabbing the source and rebuilding sass?
<Unit193> pragomer1: tumbler-plugins-extra
<nova_> unit193: sorry im not sure what you mean
<Unit193> Numix's source needs ruby-sass to recompile, if you're trying to modify the generated theme you're doing it wrong.
<nova_> I just copied /usr/share/themes/Numix to /usr/share/themes/Numix-Tweaked and starting tweaking it
<Unit193> OK, yeah.  That'd be editing the generated theme.
<nova_> so i should find numix on git and clone it and go from there?
<Unit193> Or the releases, but yeah I'd recommend that.
<Unit193> Heh, I too have edited Numix to make it darker, make the borders smaller, and changed the highlight color. :)
<nova_> my changed to the xfwm part of it work fine, and i think my changed to gtk-2.0 gtkrc worked too, but i think it's gtk-3.0 that is still an issue.
<pragomer1> Thank you very much Unit193 : tumbler-plugins-extra worked super for me !
<Unit193> pragomer1: Great!
<nova_> yeah im actually making all the borders thicker because i can't get on board with the new ways to resize windows
<nova_> and im making it darker too, (#2d2d2d)
<Unit193> That is, the padding around everything was annoying.
<Unit193> nova_: In that case, perhaps take a look at my patch?
<nova_> sure I can take a look
<nova_> I use a 40 inch TV for a monitor so I like to have nice thick easy to grab borders
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/ubuntu/test/+files/numix-gtk-theme_2.6.7-3vanir1~18.04.debian.tar.xz should be in debian/patches/(3001-lower-padding.patch,3002-darker.patch,3003-red-highlights.patch) though you won't need that last one.
<Unit193> (Since you're touching the same areas for changing the color, though you want borders and I changed padding.)
<nova_> thank you ill take a look at it
<Unit193> I do hope it helps.
<nova_> heres and example what I have so far, and the troublesome menu bar
<nova_> https://pasteboard.co/HjAkGpZ.png
<nova_> Unit i've looked over your color change patch and your work looks pretty awesome, but I'm not familiar with patching.  I'm also not sure that i need to make quite so many changes at this point.  The xfwm changes I've already made, in fact I was just able to copy over my previous changes, the gtk2 changes seem to have worked...it's just the gtk 3.0 and potentially 3.20 part i need to tweak.  I'm wondering if I can just add a
<nova_> couple css directives to the gtk-3.0/gtk.css below the "@import url("resource:///org/numixproject/gtk/dist/gtk.css");" line
<drop_> hello
<drop_> I am having trouble moving my screens in Display
<drop_> they all overlap and I cannot re-arrange them
<drop_> I did not have this issue with 17.10
<well_laid_lawn> drb1:  what are you using to arrange the displays ?
<well_laid_lawn> oops
<drop_> so I'm having trouble with mur i guess?
<drop_> I believe now is the time
<nova_> I tried to give my favorite gui text editor root powers with pkexec, after creating a .action file to allow it to work, it still stopped with a suggestion that it was a bad idea, but offered a way to still continue in spite of the warning.  Is there any right way to use a gui text editor to make changes with root privledges?
<nova_> I would love to have a context menu option to open with Notepadqq as root in Thunar
<pmjdebruijn> hey does xubuntu have a launcher/applist integrated dock thing?
<GridCube> pmjdebruijn: the xfce panel does that by itself
<GridCube> one of the panel presets has it pre configured as well
<pmjdebruijn> you mean via Xfce Panel Switch?
<pmjdebruijn> if so which?
<pmjdebruijn> I meant like the OSX/Unity dock functionsi
<lapaga> plank
<pmjdebruijn> so an launcher is also the window list
<GridCube> you can add an extra panel and add launchers to it
<pmjdebruijn> it's the integration i'm looking for
<GridCube> you can make it so the panel auto hides, smartly or generally
<pmjdebruijn> nah
<pmjdebruijn> lapaga: plank seems nice
<pmjdebruijn> docky has a bit of a horrible dependancy thing going on
<GridCube> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3KiwoOxfkg
<GridCube> there is trully no need for any application beyond the panels
<pmjdebruijn> that install awn?
<pmjdebruijn> I don't see that video demonstrated the integration actually
<pmjdebruijn> I'll take another look later today :)
<GridCube> oh, you mean like dockbarx? pmjdebruijn? https://github.com/M7S/dockbarx
<GridCube> it's not a default application however
<GridCube> so no support is given for any damage it might cause to your system
<hycer> lightdm is annoying, wrong resolution and wrong monitor...does anybody know how to fix double monitor + lightdm?
<genii> hycer: Basically, you make some xrandr script which makes the alignment and default however you prefer, then put that into /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf as something akin to: display-setup-script=/path/to/xrandrcommand.sh
<FurretUber> On Display Settings, what the option Primary display should do?
<genii> FurretUber: It should make that monitor the default one apps open up on, as well as the place taskbar gets placed first
<genii> taskabar/panel/default DE interface interaction mechanism
<FurretUber> Hmmm... I think the option is not working
<FurretUber> The hint is working for the LibreOffice splash, but xfce4-panel ignores it
<FurretUber> The windows open depending on which screen the mouse cursor is. The only thing that uses the Primary display setting is the LibreOffice splash screen, everything else ignores the option
<FurretUber> Apparently xfce4-panel detects the option but in a improper way: the monitor where the panel is is the one most in left or above all others. xfce4-panel detects the "Primary display" by positioning the desktop icons. If the "Primary display" is not the one where the xfce4-panel is, the panel covers the desktop icons
<FurretUber> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/1769247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769247 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "xfce4-display-settings "Primary display" option does not work properly" [Undecided,New]
#xubuntu 2018-05-05
<Zunino> I've noticed that when the system is suspended and then resumed, screen tearing starts to occur. I've also found that going to "Compositor" settings, turning it off then back on seems to solve the issue. Anybody has any idea what could be taking place? This is Xubuntu 18.04 running on a Samsung laptop using the default Nouveau display driver.
<Zunino> I have no clue what's going on, but the situation seems to suggest something is being deactivated when suspending and then failing to be restored when the system is resumed.
<guiverc> posted on a g+ feed [of mine] 'Flavio Lima writes "Hello! I would like to congratulate the developers for the excellent work on Xubuntu. I've been using the OS for some time, and every day I'm more in love. The choice of the standard applications that come with the distro, is fantastic, simple and objective. Congratulations to all of you!"'
<krytarik> Yeah, posted the same a bit earlier in the -offtopic channel too.
<guiverc> :)  (didn't think of -offtopic)
<akis> hi all. On your opinion which is the best way for a clean install of 18.04 with exactly the same configuration of my 16.04.4 system i run right now?
<cfhowlett> 2.  make boot USB.  3. boot USB.  4.  select install > something else  5.  manually set /, swap and /home to current partitions.  6.  DO NOT FORMAT YOUR /home!
<flocculant> shouldn't need to worry about swap - if it's there it will just find it
<cfhowlett> yeah but since we're already doing a manual installation ...
<flocculant> cfhowlett:I understand that - but it will just find it :)
<flocculant> akis: if you have edited system files - in /etc for example you need to back them up - they'll get overwritten
<flocculant> cfhowlett: also - if other os's are installed and use the same swap - changing it screws them up when they boot and swap uuid is now missing < experience :D
<flocculant> akis: for instance I backup /etc/fstab, mpd stuff in /etc
<akis> flocculant: actually some files are edited and my /home was configurated. what should i back to get the same confguration? Entire /home dir and /etc or else too?
<flocculant> well good practice to backup anyway - but I'd certainly do /home and files you've edited
<akis> flocculant: gsync is it recommended for a reliable backup?
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> here I have to admit to telling people to backup while failing to do so myself ...
<flocculant> so - no idea I'm afraid
<akis> ok, no prob. should I proceed with the clean installation now or wait for the 1st point release?
<flocculant> ok - well I know that there are issues being dealt with - external to 'Xubuntu' but packages that we use, or could use
<cfhowlett> Personally, I always wait for lts.1 for OS upgrades
<flocculant> nvidia issues for example
<flocculant> cfhowlett: ack for sure
<flocculant> akis: you could grab the iso and check it out live - see how your hardware works, but I would likely (if I wasn't me) wait as cfhowlett suggests
<akis> ok, i am not impatient, although the live system seems working preety well. Actually what I bother about is how to re-confugure my new system exactly my current one. are there any reviews for 18.04 or any test performance specially for xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> phoronix did one IIRC?
<cfhowlett> eh, no.  ubuntu not xubuntu
<flocculant> akis: just exactly how is your disk layout setup?
<akis> just exactly my applications and desktop are already configured
<flocculant> not what I mean - I'm talking about disks/partitions
<akis> that is easy enough.
<akis> only one partition (with swap for which i decreased swapiness)
<flocculant> k
<flocculant> as far as performance goes - unless something has been done with your exact machine - you'll not find one
<akis> I leave now, thank you for your time today, have a good day.
<dreamon> have a PC with installed unity. now want to use xubuntu. Installed xbuntu-desktop but xfce4-appearance-setting was not installed too
<dreamon> have it
<Spass> dreamon, did you solve your problem?
<dreamon> yes. ;9
<dreamon> thanks
<alsetema> Hello, does anyone know how to enable the "pop" sound when you lower or raise the volume in xubuntu 18.04? Thank you.
<quibbler> hello! -- so, I have an install that was originally ubuntu, I converted over to xfce, and did an upgrade to 18.04.... Now the icons in xfce are completely broken... I've tried reinstalling all the normal themes, reinstalling thunar, updating icon caches... none of it has worked
<Javabean> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Spass> is there any GUI tool to slow down my mouse cursor or I have to rely on a configuration files? the touchpad and trackpoint are just too fast on my laptop on 18.04
<GridCube> Spass: in the configurations menu there is a pointers settings area, there you can change the speed and aceleration
<cfhowlett> settings > mouse & touchpad > Pointer Speed > acceleration
<Spass> yeah, but that's only acceleration, not speed
<Spass> GridCube, I've looked there  before asking, and iirc there was a speed slider there before, but now I can only see acceleration
<GridCube> weird
<GridCube> Spass: there should be a drop down menu where you can choose which pointer device to work on
<GridCube> maybe you are touching the configuration of a different device?
<Spass> the point is I have nothing to touch :) and yes, I have both my devices on that drop down list and I can change between them, but I can't see the speed slider, can someone send me a screenshot?
<GridCube> im not on xubuntu at the moment so i cant
<flocculant> Spass: doesn't appear to be acceleation any longer - look at https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/291752/faster-mouse-acceleration-on-xfce4
<Spass> I was searching for an answer and it seems that I need to change the speed by xinput command and some script on system startup, it seems kind of weird to me that the system configuration tool doesn't provide a simple slider for that
<flocculant> well someone obviously thought it wasn't weird - 16.04 had acceleration and sensitivity
<flocculant> raise a bug report - but at bugzilla
<Spass> on my dekstop my mouse works fine, so I don't miss that speed/sensitivity/resolution setting, but on my laptop the mouse cursor just flies :/
<Spass> hard to even operate
<flocculant> then it's a bug
<Spass> why the developer decided to remove that essential (IMHO) feature I have no idea
<cfhowlett> #xfce team would know
<Spass> I'll try to ask there
<Spass> ok, I'm not alone https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12140
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 12140 in Mouse Settings "No support of setting cursor speed (speed != acceleration)" [Normal,New]
<Spass> reported on: 2015-08-16
<cfhowlett> seems unlikely that a priority fix is forthcoming
<likemindead> Anyone been able to install UNETBOOTIN on Xubuntu 18.04 yet?
<likemindead> I'm wanting to make a Live USB but UNETBOOTIN won't install on 18.04 for some reason.
<drleviathan> w00t! I've upgraded to 18.04 on my 2013 MacBookPro
<drleviathan> I had a little trouble when xubuntu would not detect the Netgear EA 101 USB ethernet adapter which I usually use for installs.
<drleviathan> Dunno exactly what went wrong, but I scrounged around, found a Netgear WG111T USB wireless stick, which Just Worked.
<drleviathan> All this because the MBP wireless chipset is still not supported at install.  Gotta install bcmwl-kernel-source package after the fact.
<drleviathan> I will now reboot to see if the screen turns black after installing the nvidia drivers.  I think maybe I made the changes necessary to prevent that, but we'll see.
<drleviathan> yay! no black screen after installing nvidia drivers.  I added "nomodeset" to the grub kernel arguments which is supposed to solve that problem.
<eblu> hey! i've been having some problems with xubuntu.
<eblu> i'm not sure what's been happening but whenever i log in XFCE doesn't really "show up"
<eblu> everything's still there. my wallpaper loads, my cursor changes depending on what's under it, but nothing renders aside from my top panel
<eblu> things load properly after i log in if i switch TTYs, but that's a workaround and i want to fix the problem :P
<drleviathan> eblu, have you considered copying your old xfce config files to the side and creating new default configs?
<eblu> how do i go about doing so?
<eblu> i tried deleting .config/xfce4 but that didn't help
<eblu> i also tried purging the saved sessions
<drleviathan> hrm... that was basically what I was thinking, although I wonder if there are other config files to move.
<eblu> there should be, my panel layout remained after i deleted the files
<drleviathan> perhaps move all of .config to the side (.old-config) and relog to see what is added to the new .config
<eblu> alright, i'll try
<drleviathan> then you could try moving .config to .new-config, moving .old-config back, and then copying contents of .new-config on top of that.
<eblu> well, that didn't work
<eblu> same outcome :(
<drleviathan> bummer
<drleviathan> are you on 18.04 or an older version?
<eblu> yeah i'm on 18.04
<eblu> fresh installed it last night
<drleviathan> I fresh installed to 18.04 this morning.  I wonder if I'll see that problem.
<drleviathan> eblu, do an "ls -lrt /var/log"   what are the most recent log files there?  I wonder if errors might be added to a relevant log file.
<eblu> for reference, here's the list of packages i have installed
<eblu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RGNsc7HkCB/
<eblu> here's the ls output
<eblu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wBnXmfV4K3/
<drleviathan> eblu, could you make sure the contents of your home dir belong to you?  do "ls -l ~/"  The user+group look correct?
<eblu> yeah, they're all assigned to me
<drleviathan> oh this problem rings a bell... maybe make sure you have eye candy disabled?  I always run with minimal eye-candy so I don't remember where it is in the settings.
<eblu> "eye-candy" as in the compositor?
<drleviathan> yeah I think that is the thing
<eblu> hm, i'll try
<eblu> looks like that didn't work
<eblu> tried removing the vala appmenu i installed, no dice there either
<drleviathan> bummer.  I'm out of ideas.
<eblu> hm
<eblu> how do i reinstall all of the base packages?
<drleviathan> dunno, I'd have to google
<krytarik> This ain't Windows - willy-nilly reinstalling things usually doesn't help.
<eblu> okay then
<eblu> i'll see if i can find out how to take a peek at the logs
<eblu> dang it, almost accidentally installed a snap :P
<eblu> i'm not a believer in these sandboxed applications just yet
<eblu> alright, let me relog and see what the logs say
<eblu> in my endeavors to figure out what's wrong, i think i somehow made xubuntu think that it was windows http://i.imgur.com/XUts5EV.png
<eblu> anyway, it appears that appmenu-gtk-module might be erroring out and causing my problem
<eblu> aha, vala appmenu left behind a shell script
<eblu> let me see if that works
<eblu> AHA, turns out i had to reboot
<eblu> forgot that not everything eliminates rebooting on linux
<eblu> thanks for the help anyway guys!
<eblu> sadly i'll have to redo my panel prefs again but that shouldn't be too hard
<krytarik> This is why it was suggested to just rename, not remove.. >_>
<eblu> it's ok, i didn't change anything too much
 * ^Saso^ on 1:JOIN:#:/msg ????? ????
<krytarik> ..Wut?
#xubuntu 2018-05-06
<pragomer> what is an actual tutorial for creating a live-usb-flasdrive with persistent functions? I want to use the xubuntu 18.04 iso
<cfhowlett> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<pragomer> thank you very much
<pragomer> does the filesystem have to be ext3 like in the tutorial described
<pragomer> or is ext4 also ok?
<cfhowlett> ext4 is the current default.  that link must be outdated
<pragomer> ok. thank you again so much :-)
<cfhowlett> yep, hasn't been updated since 2014
<petaflot> hello! I am facing a rather curious issue. after upgrading my system to bionic, the display manager ran a loop (using startx worked though)
<petaflot> I read some posts about purging lightdm configuration, which I did, but now I cannot seem to find either lightdm or slim or xdm in apt
<lapaga> petaflot, what does apt list lightdm say?
<pmjdebruijn> I noticed lightlocker briefly switches to console when locking my desktop, presumably that's not intended behavior? is this a known issue?
<pmjdebruijn> practically it's just a nuisance, not a huge issue, but I'm curious
<alpha_Aquilae> pmjdebruijn: are you login in console background your desktop
<alpha_Aquilae> ?
<pmjdebruijn> alpha_Aquilae: sorry I don't understand
<pmjdebruijn> does anybody have any insight on how the official xubuntu isos are generated
<pmjdebruijn> when I use live-build to generate a slightly customized iso, I end up with ubuntu isolinux logos as opposed to xubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> as far as I can tell the xubuntu syslinux.isolinux themes aren't in the repos ?
<baldor> Hi ! I've been using xubuntu for a long time, and I currently have a strange bug (17.10, xfce 4.12)
<baldor> when I run an app in whisker that was already opened, the window comes in front of the other window, but the focus is still on the previous window
<baldor> so when I press for example Alt+F4, it closes the old window (that's not in front)
<baldor> any idea how I could force the window that comes in front to get focus ?
#xubuntu 2019-04-29
<ball> If the installer doesn't offer me sda and I know the disk is good, is it likely there's a mainboard problem (SATA port etc.)?  I haven't tried a different SATA cable yet.
<silkairways> Hello is anyone in at the moment?
<ball> Yes.
<ball> Sort of.
<silkairways> I had a question
 * ball waits for the question
<silkairways> When i click save session and shut down.  I turn back on and only the web browser comes back open
<silkairways> Other apps do not re open upon restart with saved session
<silkairways> Is that normal?
 * ball shrugs
<silkairways> Normal?
<ball> No idea.  I don't run Xubuntu.  I could test it on my daughter's PC.
<ball> I did actually try installing Xubuntu today but it didn't work.
<ball> (probably because of a hardware issue)
<silkairways> Oh it was on ubuntu studio they said ppl here might know
<ball> They're right.
<ball> Other people though.
<Unit193> I too do not use that feature, but you could possibly try clearing out old sessions and see if saving a new one helps.
<Eickmeyer> silkairways: See https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dzZcRF7dWQ/
<Eickmeyer> We talked about it a bit after you left.
<ball> Trying it again now...
<silkairways> Okay cool thank you Eickmeyer
<silkairways> I will check that out
<silkairways> Is it safe to say the feature should be opening all the open programs upon reboot?
<Eickmeyer> That I couldn't tell you.
<ball> I might try I may try Dingo instead.  Perhaps that's what I did wrong.
<silkairways> Anybody know how i could find the sessions to clear?
<silkairways> Sorry ball im not sure what dingo is.  Part of the xubuntu install?
<silkairways> I found it under setting sessions and startup
<silkairways> I think this will clear up my issues. I thought it worked autonomously but as with everything linux it has a bunch of awesome features and settings of its own
<Eickmeyer> silkairways: dingo (disco dingo) was the codename for 18.04.
<ball> Eickmeyer: I thought that was 19.04?
<silkairways> Oh right! Disco dingo
<silkairways> That's what is installed on my hdd
<Eickmeyer> ball: Typo. :P
<ball> Eickmeyer: Those happen.
<ball> Eickmeyer: ...just wanted to make sure I wasn't downloading something older than LTS
<Eickmeyer> Usually we refer to the codename by the first part if being short. So, you'll hear Disco referred to more than Dingo.
<ball> Sorry.  I'm not really a Linux person so I guessed. ;-)
<silkairways> I thin 19.04 is disco dingo 18.10 cosmic cuttlefish 18.4 bionic beaver
<Eickmeyer> That's correct, silkairways.
<silkairways> I have bionic beaver on my hdd and disco dingo on my usb stick for my side business
<ball> I'm downloading Disco Dingo now
<ball> Didn't have any luck with Bionic Beaver.
<silkairways> Where are you trying to install? In a vm? On a hdd?
<ball> On a hard disk.
<ball> On an i3 desktop
<ball> ...for reasons ;-)
<silkairways> Oh i see
<ball> The installer boots but it can't see the hard disk to install to.
<silkairways> I have 18.04 on an embarrassingly old laptop with the processor is probably much worse
<silkairways> It have the machine new life and now it is my security cameras server
<silkairways> *gave
<silkairways> I hate this keyboard
<ball> IP cameras?
<ball> Perhaps I'm supposed to run some sort of partitioning tool prior to installation but ...I don't know
<silkairways> Yes ip cameras
<silkairways> Oh wow my processor actually comes out ahead vs i3 3217U on cpuboss.com
<ball> Not sure that's a reliable site.  The folks in ##hardware would know.
<silkairways> It's not very important
<silkairways> Just surprised they even comparable
<silkairways> And for my saved session questions those programs i was looking for are not in the list available to save the session so i will try to just add them to startup
<silkairways> Gtg c y'all later
<ball> Goodnight silkairways
<silkairways> Goodnight ball
<ball> Goodnight everyone!
<ball> Well, I should have gone to bed but I didn't.
<ball> ...and 19.04 is doing the same thing that 18.04 did (not offering sda as an installation target)
<diogenes_> ball, what you trying to do?
<ball> diogenes_: Install Xubuntu
<ball> (onto a blank disk)
<diogenes_> do you have multiple hdds?
<ball> diogenes_: Not on this machine.
<diogenes_> ball, new hdd? how old is it?
<ball> Tested HD.  Under three years old.  Passes SMART and other tests.
<diogenes_> tried to start with a new partition table in gparted?
<diogenes_> pick gpt for efi
<diogenes_> msdos for mbr
<ball> diogenes_: I haven't seen that offered by the installer.  I suppose I could boot to the live image and look for it there.
<ball> Shouldn't the installer be able to handle a blank disk though?
<diogenes_> ball, try with gparted.
 * ball lookds for it.
<Unit193> `lsblk` find it, I presume?
<diogenes_> ?
<ball> diogenes_: That worked, though it called MBR "msdos"
<ball> ...which is stupid.
<ball> ...and didn't offer to create a partition in the installer.
<diogenes_> ball, so everything's fine now?
<ball> Appears so.
<ball> We'll see whether it's bootable once the installation completes.
<ball> Looks like it'll take a while to install. I'll test it in the morning before I go to work, hopefully.
<ball> diogenes_: I appreciate the help. Thanks!
<diogenes_> ball, you're welcome.
<ball> Oh it's done!  That was quick.
<ball> ...and it boots.
<ball> ...with that, I'm off to bed. :-)
<Unit193> gparted unmounts stuff, not sure if ubiquity does but I thought so.
<cfhowlett> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at https://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<cfhowlett> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) was the 24th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<xubuntu73w> Operating 18.04 from cd operated at 1024x748 on my Amilo-Pro V2030, so I downloaded it becayse Mint only worked at 640x480. But downloaded Xubunto also only worked at 640x480! Setting shows no other resolution. How do I get the downloaded version to use higher resolution like the CD version does?
<bluesabre> xubuntu73w: Click on the apps menu, type in "display" and select it, then choose a higher resolution
<xubuntu72w> Operating 18.04 from cd works on my Amilo-Pro v2030 at 1024x748 resolution. But when I downloaded it, it ran at 640x480 and the App/Display/Settings shows no other option. How do I get the downloaded version to have the same resolution as the CD version?
<xubuntu56w> can anyone help me with setting properties using xfconf-query on xubuntu 18.04.2?
<Spass> xubuntu56w, what do you want to change? did you see this wiki? https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfconf/xfconf-query
<xubuntu56w> i want to change the properties lid-action-on-battery and lid-action-on-ac, i did see the wiki and it did not help. whenever i run the command it says that the property does not exist on the channel
<Spass> you mean "xfce4-power-manager" channel? I don't see those properties on my machine in that channel, so if you need you may add them
<Spass> create them
<xubuntu56w> that's what i initially thought. i issued "xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/lid-action-on-ac -n -t int -s 1" yet the property remains unchanged
<Spass> try "xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /lid-action-on-ac -n -t bool -s true"
<Spass> no, sorry
<Spass> you need int for that
<Spass> so "xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /lid-action-on-ac -n -t int -s 1"
<Spass> I think that "/xfce4-power-manager/" after -p was unnecessary in your command
<Spass> well, to be sure I'm not really sure what type do you need for that property, where did you get info about adding that property?
<Spass> (maybe it shows only on laptops, that's why I don't see it on my PC)
<xubuntu56w> i ran xfconf-query in monitor mode and fiddled around with the settings and that's what i got if that's what you're asking
<xubuntu56w> okay, i tried "xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /lid-action-on-ac -n -t int -s 1" and the default action for closing the lid on ac is still "lock screen" and not "suspend"
<Spass> does it change when you change 1 to 2? with this "xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /lid-action-on-ac -s 2"
<xubuntu56w> it does not
<Spass> I'll take a look at that on my laptop, one moment
<xubuntu56w> it does work if i manually open the power manager, change the settings there and then enter "xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/lid-action-on-ac -s 1" into the terminal
<Spass_laptop> it works on my laptop "xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/lid-action-on-ac -s 3"
<Spass_laptop> I can change it to 0. 1 or 3 (2 is blank on my laptop)
<xubuntu56w> did you manually change the settings through xfce4-power-manager gui before?
<Spass_laptop> and it makes change in GUI, but I need to reopne the settings window to see the changes
<xubuntu56w> i noticed that changing the settings using the terminal does work, but you need to change them using the gui first
<Spass_laptop> I've changed for AC in GUI, because the property wasn't present before
<Spass_laptop> yeah, same observation
<Spass_laptop> property wasn't there until I've changed in GUI to some other option, that created the property
<xubuntu56w> and if you create it manually it doesn't do anything
<Spass_laptop> and now I can see the property and change to whatever I want using xfconf-query (or in GUI)
<Spass_laptop> ok, will try to delete it and create without GUI
<Spass_laptop> yeah, when I created it using xfconf-query the property was added, but changes weren't visible in GUI
<Spass_laptop> weird
<Spass_laptop> and after one change in GUI it starts working
<xubuntu56w> so i guess it's a bug
<Spass> if you used my incorrect command I suggested on the beginning, you can delete that property using "xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /lid-action-on-ac -r -R"
<Spass> yeah, bug or some behaviour I don't really understand, maybe xfce devs would help with explaining that
<xubuntu56w> should i file a bug report then?
<Spass> not sure, but it would not hurt, maybe here? https://bugzilla.xfce.org/buglist.cgi?component=Xfconf-query&list_id=47041&product=Xfconf&resolution=---
<Spass> or maybe it's strictly a Xfce Power Manager thing... another option is asking on #xfce-dev I suppose
<xubuntu56w> the bugzilla already has a bug report that is similar in behavior to what i'm experiencing
<nokiomanz> Hi, I have my desktop connected to a 4K TV via HDMI as my main monitor. I set the desktop to 1080p. But upon Closing/opening the television  on the next day or a few hours later it is as if the display is "redetected" and resolution is set to 4k. What can I do to make it stick to 1080p? If I close the television and open it a few minutes later it is still at 1080p.
<kadiro> I lost the sound
<kadiro> aplay -l said there is no card
<mzeus98> Hey guys
#xubuntu 2019-04-30
<xubuntu41w> Hi, I'm installing on a MacBook Air 2013 that has no SSD...how would I disable that in kernel "cheat-codes"?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu41w: disable what?
<xubuntu41w> Disable the non-working SSD (solid state THE [internal] harddrive)
<pmjdebruijn> why would you want to disable it?
<pmjdebruijn> if the ssd isn't working ,what are you install xubuntu on then?
<xubuntu41w> It takes about 36 seconds for the system to start up looking for a working SSD even after holding the option key after boot-sound, PLUS it takes another 66 seconds once an OS is starting up.
<pmjdebruijn> what are you booting from then?
<xubuntu41w> USB 2.0 drive...1.6 GB.... was looking for a way to use UBUNTU FOR STEAM, GAMEDEV USE.
<pmjdebruijn> are you sure the internal ssd is the issue for bootspeed? as booting from a USB drive isn't going to be fast to begin with
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu41w: wouldn't it be much better to just replace the failed ssd?
<xubuntu41w> Yes, I am sure. I take out the SSD before starting....it goes straight to the boot menu, but once I start ANY OS [from USB] they don't start UNLESS I have the SSD card in the machine. Then in the NON-SILENT verbose mode of ANY SYSTEMS it has error
<xubuntu41w> Errors looking for not working drive...
<xubuntu41w> You have work for me? Or want to donate $250 Canadian.....:-)
<xubuntu41w> Believe me its error for the PCI/ATA controller or something that is for the SSD....
<xubuntu41w> Believe me the *&$&% SSD is the one not working and I want to disable it.
<pmjdebruijn> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/102648/how-to-tell-linux-kernel-3-0-to-completely-ignore-a-failing-disk
<pmjdebruijn> that MIGHT Help
<pmjdebruijn> libata.force=2.00:disable
<xubuntu41w> That is sounding PRETTY CLOSE my friend...! I'll stay on board a bit, but I will have to restart my machine multiple times to check it out.....For now, I'll read it....
<pmjdebruijn> btw, also keep in mind that SSDs have gotten fairly cheap
<xubuntu41w> Neat to hear. I got the 2013 machine 5 years ago. The SSDs were expensive asf.
<pmjdebruijn> 128GB NVME SSDs can be had to 35EUR
<pmjdebruijn> probably not as performant as the original
<pmjdebruijn> but still much faster than a USB drive
<pmjdebruijn> the big question is if they will work in a Mac
<pmjdebruijn> Mac's are sadly an atrocious choice if you're on a budget, even 5yrs after purchase
<pmjdebruijn> for example: TS128GMTE110S
<pmjdebruijn> but again not sure if Apple sabotaged third party SSDs in their hardware
<xubuntu41w> This is superb help. Yes, the price I found was for ones that are double the original speed of the SSD. I wouldn't mind even a 32/64GB if they exist.
<xubuntu41w> I looked through all the kernel commands [official listing] didn't find any particular one that would not affect USB as well.
<xubuntu41w> So, yeah, the fix you mention does have to have a patch, and the one linked is for 3.12 kernel. I'll be installing Xubuntu 19.04 which I think has kernel 5.0.
<xubuntu41w> Any ideas on how to PATCH kernels?
<ChunkzZ> hi, where are the options for adding "delete" permanently in 19.04?
<ChunkzZ> I only have move to wastebasket.,...
<brainwash> ChunkzZ: preferences > behavior
<ChunkzZ> brainwash, where?
<xubuntu41w> In Ubuntu [regular] it was an option in the preferences.
<ChunkzZ> I don't see it brainwash
<ChunkzZ> no prefrences...
<xubuntu41w> One of the tabs has a checkbox, in Preferences of Nautilus.
<ChunkzZ> and where do I find Nautilus?@
<xubuntu41w> Sorry, I don't have Xubuntu, yet. It's downloading. So, I think they use a different file-manager.
<ChunkzZ> I'm on 19.04...
<brainwash> ChunkzZ: https://bluesabre.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/thunar.png
<ChunkzZ> brainwash, I don't have that installed?!
<brainwash> you don't have Thunar (the file manager) installed?
<ChunkzZ> yes, thunar is installed but no file manager pref...
<brainwash> ...
<ChunkzZ> ?
<brainwash> thunar has a menu bar
<brainwash> you go there
<brainwash> and click on preferences
<ChunkzZ> !!!!
<ChunkzZ> thanks!!!!!!!!!!
<brainwash> you're welcome
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu41w: the article mentioend the patch going mainline, so it should work everywhere now
<xubuntu41w> Cool dude! So, I just add the line in the grub menu?
<xubuntu41w> I mean the parameter in the linux line of a boot-loader?
<pmjdebruijn> probably
<pmjdebruijn> again I have no experience with this
<pmjdebruijn> I would just replace the SSD
<pmjdebruijn> but then again I would have never bought a Mac to begin with :D
<pmjdebruijn> sorry for begin cheecky
<xubuntu41w> I was going to do development  for iOS devices.....Apology accepted.
<xubuntu41w> What's the big/small differences from Xubuntu and UBUNTU Mate?? Like memory usage and performance, other than desktop environment.
<xubuntu41w> See if you can convince me to stick to Xubuntu anyone...
<brainwash> you can download both, and test both
<xubuntu41w> I am Ubuntu Mate just finished downloading a second ago, Xubuntu in 41 minutes.. I was and STILL asking for OTHERS opinions and experience. i7 processor, 8GB RAM, USB 2.0 startup/boot device.
<xubuntu41w> *I am.
<brainwash> what do you expect? this is the Xubuntu channel
<brainwash> you probably should search the web for comparisons instead
<brainwash> actual benchmarks etc.
<xubuntu41w> Ok, I checked out YouTube videos....AGAIN YOUR OPINIONS, OTHERS EXPERIENCE IF ANY.
<xubuntu41w> I checked them out hours ago.
<xubuntu41w> Okay, so A DIFFERENT QUESTION:
<brainwash> no need for caps
<xubuntu41w> :D How do you **bold**?
<xubuntu41w> Can I use the brandmarks, https://xubuntu.org/resources/ , to make anything like 3D printed work, and give them away? Can I even sell them, like knitted work or something like calendars?
<brainwash> I have no idea
<gnrp> xubuntu41w: There is written on that page that you should get in touch
<gnrp> "Want to use our logo somewhere or update to the newest version but need help?
<gnrp> Be in contact and we’ll help you.
<gnrp> and for bold: Some clients interpret single asterisks as something *bold*, others don't.
<xubuntu41w> @gnrp Aha. and thanks for tip.
<xubuntu41w> Yes, the email is xubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<xubuntu41w> I have another question while I have a running system:
<xubuntu41w> Is it possible to run Xubuntu on a USB stick as Read-Only?
<pmjdebruijn> in iso mode
<pmjdebruijn> dd if=xubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX
<xubuntu41w> Purpose: To not have the install/system disk get corrupted or inoperable with a poweroutage or non-traditional reboot/shutdown.
<pmjdebruijn> since ISO9660 is a readonly filesystem
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu41w: that always the case with usb live boot
<pmjdebruijn> or did you _install_ to a usb stick
<pmjdebruijn> in any case, for a real world usable system, it's fairly hard to do any work without some persistent storage
<xubuntu41w> I had an install of Ubuntu that couldn't start up [went to grub-rescue] after not shutting down through the menus.
<xubuntu41w> So, something like UNetbootin to make persistance available to the USB non-installed system? How would you dd that persistance?
<xubuntu41w> I think there's an option in Unetbootin for Ubuntu systems to have configurable persistence storage...
<xubuntu41w> xubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso 29 seconds to download!!!
<xubuntu41w> Wish me luck getting it to have persistance storage on USB!!
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu has its own bootable creator
<xubuntu41w> Have you used it?
<pmjdebruijn> not a long while
<xubuntu41w> What Xubuntu version/desktop-environment do you use <pmjdebruijn> may I ask?
<pmjdebruijn> 18.04
<pmjdebruijn> but desktops are just personal preference nothing more
<xubuntu41w> Hence a question directed to a person...??
<xubuntu41w> Uninstall your personal preference to JWM or GNU/Step, nothing more..........
<xubuntu41w> ................................................
<xubuntu41w> ..................jk ^_______________^
<pmjdebruijn> please don't do that
<pmjdebruijn> but I like xfce just fine, which is the whole point of installing xubuntu
<xubuntu41w> Indeed. Xubuntu can use Steam?
<xubuntu41w> A popular game downloading/server-type place/thing.
<Axzercion> ofcourse, xubuntu is based on debian
<xubuntu41w> So we don't need unity/gnome/gtk/systemd?
<xubuntu41w> For steam.
<Axzercion> why would u need that?
<xubuntu41w> There are people called developers.
<Axzercion> not sure about the dependencies of steam, never looked them up
<xubuntu41w> Developers talk to computers. Why would you ask that?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu41w: what do developers have do to with the compatilibty of steam with a particular window manager?
<xubuntu41w> He asked why would we need those, if at all, well programmers/execs would have put them in and do you have apps that use only Qt .
<xubuntu41w> WTF can't you know these things?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu41w: he meant why would steam need unity
<xubuntu41w> SMH.
<Axzercion> the gtk couldve been a dependency, but it looks like steam doesn't depend on it
<xubuntu41w> Not the point dude. Wake up, repent and find God.
<pmjdebruijn> which app uses which toolkit doesn't matter, this is handled by package dependancies
<bakedpi> If I install xfce4 on ubuntu 18.04 and login with xfce session I get this 4 panel workspace switcher at top right which I don't get in Xubuntu 18.04? How do I get it?
<bakedpi> I have increased workspaces to 4 in the workspaces app in Xubuntu but can't change to any other workspace.
<diogenes_> bakedpi, i assume you need to add workspace switcher plugin to the panel.
<xubuntu74i> have a lot of fun.
<bakedpi> diogenes_: Thanks. Found about the plugins.
<glith> Hello
<glith> I have a problem with my computer lid. Whenever I close it, the screen remains on, and if by any reason the computer goes to sleep mode, whenever I try to wake it up it basically reboots.
<glith> I've looked in several subreddits and forums and I havent found any solution
<brainwash> glith: does suspend work otherwise? did you test without having the screen locker enabled? any related messages in the system log?
<brainwash> also, how did you configure the Xfce power manager?
<glith> anything that "locks" the screen makes the computer reboot
<glith> the xfce power manager is on default settings
<glith> I tried disabling the screen locker with no changes
<brainwash> and the first question?
<glith> Im going to try suspend, wait a sec
<glith_> okay! suspend works apparently
<glith_> first time the screen locked and woke up without rebooting
<brainwash> glith_: how did you disable the screen locker before?
<brainwash> I'm still not sure about that part
<glith_> I went to the startup settings and disabled it and also using killall light-locker
<brainwash> good
<brainwash> and despite that the system was not able to properly suspend on lid close, right?
<glith_> exactly
<glith_> I currently have the screen locker disable btw
<glith_> since having it enabled does nothing either
<glith_> I could give the computer specs if that helps
<brainwash> you may want to try the following: adding "IgnoreLid=true" to /etc/UPower/UPower.conf
<glith_> okay, hold up
<brainwash> I've read about this configuration change a few times
<brainwash> in relation to lid close issues
<brainwash> no idea if it takes effect immediately
<glith_> going to reboot and try
<glith> i dont know what im looking for tho
<brainwash> another test?
<brainwash> to verify if the config change works or not
<glith> i closed the lid, didnt do anything (as expected) but apart from that I guess i have to enable the screen locker and wait for it to lock
<brainwash> what action do you expect? just screen locking or suspend + lock?
<glith> screen lock
<brainwash> I don't know what the default power manager config is
<brainwash> okay
<glith_>    
<glith> okay, it locked and didn't automatically reboot, but i wasnt able to wake it up
<glith> I had to hard reboot the laptop
<glith> Weird
<glith__> I disabled again the screen locker just in case
<brainwash> glith__: I would install "xscreensaver" and see if it's maybe a problem with light-locker
<glith> okay
<glith> Im going to try
<brainwash> install it and then relog
<brainwash> so that it gets started via autostart
<glith_> alright im back, let's see if this works
<glith_> It allows me to wake up the laptop, so im calling it a success
<brainwash> great
<glith_> It sucks that the lid cannot control sleep wake functions....
<glith_> thanks brainwash! You have been really helpful :)
<brainwash> you're welcome glith_
<Soid> help shashlik gives me virtualization error, and the screen stays black, but virtual box works very well
<Soid> help shashlik gives me virtualization error, and the screen stays black, but virtual box works very well
<Soid> help shashlik gives me virtualization error, and the screen stays black, but virtual box works very well
#xubuntu 2019-05-01
<xubuntu06w> Hello dear all. I am quite new to xubuntu and have been using it for few weeks. I have 18.10 and was wondering if updating to 19.04 is possible and if yes if it should show in the "Software Updater"?
<xubuntu64w> Sorry I was disconnected. I quoute: "Hello dear all. I am quite new to xubuntu and have been using it for few weeks. I have 18.10 and was wondering if updating to 19.04 is possible and if yes if it should show in the "Software Updater"?"
<Zellonous> Good Morning friendly mouse people. Might I inquire as to a method of disabling the wretched annoyance of the terminal auto executing when pasting into it?
<brainwash> Zellonous: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13252
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 13252 in General "Don't autoexecute pasted content that contains newlines" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<xubuntu88w> Hi
<xubuntu88w> I have a proble m  xubuntu 19.04
<Zellonous> What is it?
<Zellonous> So it states that the issue is "resolved:fixed" however nowhere do I see /how/ it is fixed. The comments just end. I found a workaround here. https://askubuntu.com/questions/377259/stop-terminal-auto-executing-when-pasting-a-command
<brainwash> Zellonous: it is fixed in the source code, and therefore in the next xfce4-terminal release
<Zellonous> oh. lol. Surprised we don't have that in 19.04
<brainwash> there was no new release yet
<brainwash> 0.8.7.4 is still the latest
<brainwash> so, it will be available in 19.10
<brainwash> you can build the terminal manually from source code otherwise
<Zellonous> Oh. Alright. I might do that.
<Zellonous> Thanks for answering my dodo brain questions
<brainwash> you're welcome
<muchacho> hi
#xubuntu 2019-05-02
<mok0> Just installed my first snap in Xubuntu 19.04, but it refuses to run:
<mok0> ➜  ~  /snap/bin/hello-world
<mok0> cannot change current working directory to the original directory: Permission denied
<ghosalmartin> I fresh installed the latest xubuntu on a raid0 and now it just boots to a black screen. any ideas? :P
<ghosalmartin> It booted to the live usb drive with no issues so I don't see it being a driver issue.
<ghosalmartin> raid0 is set via the bios
<xubuntu39w> Hi, is anyone here?
<pmjdebruijn> usually there are some folks around
<pmjdebruijn> just ask your question, and stick around for a while
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu39w: ?
<xubuntu39w> I am on Xubuntu 19.04 Catfish is unable to find files in ~/
<pmjdebruijn> ok strange
 * pmjdebruijn has never tried catfish, so I know very little about it
<pmjdebruijn> again stick around, maybe someone else knows
<xubuntu39w> Nevermind. I installed MATE Search Tool. It seems to work fine. Something is wrong with catfish.
<xubuntu87w> hi there, where do I get the developer signing keys? thx
<xubuntu87w> does xubuntu has pgp sgining key?
<j0seph> hi all. Upon locking my screen, I am unable to turn the screen back on through any button presses whatsoever. My laptop power button is still on during this time. I am currently on Xubuntu 19.04. Is there any way to fix this? I can provide any extra details if necessary. Thanks
#xubuntu 2019-05-03
<qwebirc17276> I try to mount a hard drive and error says its a 'zfs_member'. I assure you it is not a zfs member.
<qwebirc17276> why would my drive look like a ZFS member to xubuntu?
<pmjdebruijn> qwebirc17276: what does 'blkid' say
<pmjdebruijn> qwebirc17276: what does 'fdisk -l /dev/whatever' say
<qwebirc17276> Disk /dev/sdb1: 1.8 TiB, 2000397868544 bytes, 3907027087 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<pmjdebruijn> qwebirc17276: sda1 is not a disk, sda is
<pmjdebruijn> so fdisk -l /dev/sda
<pmjdebruijn> not sda1
<pmjdebruijn> als please use pastebin.com
<pmjdebruijn> and blkid please
<qwebirc17276> Disk /dev/sdb: 1.8 TiB, 2000398934016 bytes, 3907029168 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Disklabel type: gpt Disk identifier: F03B793B-E7B4-11E5-841F-F832E489D2EE  Device     Start        End    Sectors  Size Type /dev/sdb1   2048 3907029134 3907027087  1.8T Linux filesystem
<pmjdebruijn> qwebirc17276: please use pastebin.com
<pmjdebruijn> for both outputs
<pmjdebruijn> how exactly are you trying to mount it?
<pmjdebruijn> qwebirc17276: ?
<qwebirc17276> <script src="https://pastebin.com/embed_js/9dW4QdUn"></script>
<qwebirc17276> sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<qwebirc17276> sudo mount sdb1
<pmjdebruijn> do you have an entry for /dev/sdb1 for /etc/fstab ?
<qwebirc17276> no
<pmjdebruijn> then how is mount supposed to know where to mount it
<pmjdebruijn> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<pmjdebruijn> is proper usage
<pmjdebruijn> but what does blkdi say
<pmjdebruijn> sudo blkid    specifically
<pmjdebruijn> sudo blkid -c /dev/null         is even better
<pmjdebruijn> also in xubuntu you can mount drives through thunar
<qwebirc17276> okay. Im trying to keep up here. Did I use pastebin correctly?
<pmjdebruijn> more or less, no need to paste html tags along with the url
<pmjdebruijn> usually one would paste this: https://pastebin.com/9dW4QdUn
<pmjdebruijn> or https://pastebin.com/raw/9dW4QdUn
<bodiccea> qwebirc17276, you should use "parted /dev/sdb print" to see what is the fstype of /dev/sdb1
<qwebirc17276> i made a directory called 2TB and did "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/2TB" then got "mount: /mnt/2TB: more filesystems detected on /dev/sdb1; use -t <type> or wipefs(8)."
<pmjdebruijn> qwebirc17276: what does 'sudo blkid -c /dev/null' output ?
<pmjdebruijn> also, what filesystem type do you think is on the disk?
<qwebirc17276> parted says ext4 standby for pastebin
<qwebirc17276> https://pastebin.com/embed_js/PMdjS4Qs
<qwebirc17276> I have mounted this exact drive on this exact machine 2 days ago
<bodiccea> can you do it with "/dev/sdb", not "/dev/sdb1", to see the partition table type ?
<qwebirc17276> https://pastebin.com/embed_js/neHxcnEE
<qwebirc17276> similar output
<qwebirc17276> here is sudo blkid -c /dev/null https://pastebin.com/embed_js/CR6zVEF5
<qwebirc17276> I was messing with some snaps. Could that have caused this?
<bodiccea> try "mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/2TB" (from https://superuser.com/questions/1095946/fsck-more-filesystems-detected-this-should-not-happen)
<qwebirc17276> the loops 1 through 4 are snaps, the sda is my main drive, and the sdd is a portable HD.
<qwebirc17276> That worked bodiccea!
<qwebirc17276> Thank you very much for your help
<bodiccea> qwebirc17276, what gives "wipefs /dev/sdb1" ? (NO OPTIONS TO WIPEFS !!)
<bodiccea> you will see the different partitions detected on this partition.
<qwebirc17276> thats kind of scary. I have some important files on there with no backup
<bodiccea> with no option, it lists the partitions. See wipefs(8)
<bodiccea> by the way, I tried myself before asking you to do it, to be sure :-)
<qwebirc17276> Here it is https://pastebin.com/embed_js/cqfzmrrd
<bodiccea> Whaooo...
<qwebirc17276> why did that happen?
<qwebirc17276> ls
<bodiccea> Mine is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZVBkgTbNHN/
<qwebirc17276> oops wrong terminal HA!
<bodiccea> I would be you, I would save the ext4 data, and reformat sdb (including the partition table).
<qwebirc17276> you mean after i secured my data do: mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<qwebirc17276> ?
<bodiccea> No, mkfs is not enough, it will not recreate the partition table. And yes, secure your data first.
<qwebirc17276> okay. Is GParted the best tool for that?
<bodiccea> Yes, or parted/fdisk if you prefer command-line.
<qwebirc17276> I'm trying to learn so yeah. Thanks.
<qwebirc17276> Big Help Thank You
<qwebirc17276> I have three 2 TB WD Reds sitting here. I might try RAID 5 or maybe actually doing ZFS.
<bodiccea> I have a setup with 4x1TB disks, I use btrfs, with 2 RAID-1 (so I have 2x1TB available disks). But any decent FS type would work, to make a RAID-5 configuration, given you have 3 disks at least...
<ghosalmartin> hello, does anyone know how I can create a raid0 setup at install time on xubuntu?
<gnrp> ghosalmartin: I would not recommend anyone to have a raid0, esp. not for the system drive
<gnrp> I know this is not helpful, sorry :/
<ghosalmartin> gnrp, how come? due to data loss or?
<gnrp> do you have a mbr or gpt?
<gnrp> yes, the only benefit of raid0 is speed. If you really need that, go for it
<gnrp> if one hard drive fails, *all* data is lost.
<gnrp> also, raid0 are quite error-prone, because without the raid0 setup, data on them is unusable. With a jbod e.g., you could still look at the data on the first hard drive or even boot without the second one and "just" have some errors
<ghosalmartin> yeah I wanna go for speed, its a build machine so not too fussed about any issues
<ghosalmartin> all data is backed up on git so no problems really
<gnrp> except for the system itself?
<gnrp> I mean, I would recommend you rather to separate the disks in two partitions, one raid1 for booting, one raid0 for data.
<ghosalmartin> for now raid0 will do tbf, even if the system goes down it doesnt matter
<gnrp> anyway, if you want to still go for raid0 for the system: Actually it should work. Set the installer to manual partitioning mode, and then you still need one partition for /boot, but the system itself can go on a raid0
<ghosalmartin> do I need to set raid0 in bios?
<ghosalmartin> or atleast just raid
<ghosalmartin> then create the array?
<gnrp> if you set it in bios, then you don't have to care for anything. Linux will just see it as one hard drive
<ghosalmartin> so i did that and it wouldnt boot, just stuck on a black screen
<gnrp> aaah, I see, you were here already yesterday or so?
<gnrp> when is it stuck on a black screen? after grub?
<ghosalmartin> nope not even grub
<gnrp> did you check online whether grub supports your bios/mainboard?
<gnrp> and do you have mbr or gpt boot style?
<ghosalmartin> no idea tbf
<ghosalmartin> i probably need to check
<ghosalmartin> tbf the installed can tellits a raid stripe
<ghosalmartin> right am goign to attempt this with the EFI partition on bog standard hd and / on the riad
<bodiccea> ghosalmartin, did you install your system *after* setting the raid0 in BIOS ? If not, it won't work, as the system is installed on one disk only...
<ghosalmartin> bodiccea, yeah i created the raid array and now am attempting a clean install
<bodiccea> So you cannot even boot on CD/DVD, this is what you say ?
<ghosalmartin> i can boot to that with no issues
<ghosalmartin> well usb stick
<bodiccea> OK. So it should work... Even if I second gnrp on the fact that at least the boot should be excluded from RAID0. It is always painful to reinstall everything, given that it cost nothing  for instance to use RAID-1 for boot, or (what I do), having separate boots on each disk.
<ghosalmartin> so far nothing is working. the array shows up as one partition. i allow the installer to basically do whatever it wants, and it goes boom
<ghosalmartin> no grub no nothing
<ghosalmartin> would life be easier if i went the mdadm route
<bodiccea> what means "goes boom" ?
<bodiccea> I mean what is the last thing you see ?
<ghosalmartin> black screen
<bodiccea> I mean before the black screen.
<ghosalmartin> oh just post
<bodiccea> Did the install complain ? Did it look ok when installing ?
<ghosalmartin> yeah seemed to install fine
<ghosalmartin> ama take a look at hte logs now am doing another install
<bodiccea> You can also boot live on your USB stick, and check which disks it sees
<ghosalmartin> it sees the raid fine
<ghosalmartin> well the single drive
<ghosalmartin> but it cant see the esp partition
<bodiccea> what gives fdisk ?
<ghosalmartin> http://pastebin.com/xctaXqJC
<bodiccea> which disks are of interest in your case ?
<bodiccea> I mean, where is the RAID-0 ?
<ghosalmartin> sda and sdb
<ghosalmartin> but its a hardware raid so /dev/mapper/isw_cedeejcehc_Volume0/dev/mapper/isw_cedeejcehc_Volume0
<ghosalmartin> well ive just tried to create a software raid and now its installing
<ghosalmartin> we'll see if it makes it to boot
<xubuntu39w> hello i need help i bought this laptop from someone and i dont know there password
<bodiccea> Does it boot on Ubuntu ?
<xubuntu39w> i honestly dont kow is say xubuntu when i start he had a password  he forgot it
<xubuntu39w> is there a way to find out
<bodiccea> xubuntu39w, you need to boot from a livecd (any distribution will be fine), and remove the password.
<bodiccea> And no, you cannot find out.
<brainwash> why not just do a reinstall?
<bodiccea> Possible too, depends if he wants to keep the current system.
<brainwash> but for what reason?
<xubuntu39w> this is my first time dealing with this and i honestly dont know how to >.<
<brainwash> I assume it's an old installation (owner "forgot" the password)
<brainwash> so, it's probably outdated
<xubuntu39w> basically
<bodiccea> What do you want to do with this PC ? Use xubuntu ? Or install another system (like Windows)?
<xubuntu39w> install windows
<bodiccea> So you don't need the password.
<bodiccea> Just install Windows...
<xubuntu39w> then what should i do the previous owner told me  i can do that with a usb drive
<brainwash> you can find guides on the internet
<bodiccea> If you don't need xubuntu, and want to install windows, you should go to another channel.
<xubuntu39w> i have tried but i honestly dont know any good guides
<bodiccea> Try ##windows channel maybe... You won't get help here (normally).
<At0micJ0e> is there a way to dress up LightDm in XUbuntu 18.04.2 LTS Like rounding the corners of the login box changing the border colors so on and so forth
#xubuntu 2019-05-04
<At0micJ0e> I've searched for 3 weeks for this info seems nobody has any answers.
<amokpaule> Hello, i have a fresh xubuntu 18.04 install. When i boot the screen stays black, no menu no splash or anything. After a while i see the login, i can login and use the os normally.
<gnrp> amokpaule: Not even grub showing anything?
<Flumm_> hi all, im new to linux os, and i have tryed ubuntu and now im trying out xbuntu. my problem is that my cpu is in use about 80% all the time and i cant see what aplication is useing it in task manager. im trying to pump life on to a Dell Latitude E6400, does some one have tips?,
<Flumm_> oh and its a freash install of xubuntu 18.04 updated.
<brainwash> Flumm_: you can sort the entries by CPU usage
<caldarella> hi guys, >> it is possible to implement the "Disconnect" entry in the xfce4-weather-plugin plugin to stop the fetching of weather data? This feature would be useful when using for example wireshark for troubleshooting activities and you don't want to remove xfce4-weather-plugin from the taskbar to stop fetching
<brainwash> caldarella: can't you apply a filter to the data shown in wireshark?
<caldarella> brainwash It is possible apply a filter, but it would be more convenient to temporarily click on a "Disconnect" button
<brainwash> caldarella: you could open a feature request (Xfce bug tracker)
<brainwash> caldarella: however, with that use case it's not very likely that someone will implement the button
<amokpaule> @gnrp Yes the screen is black from reboot to the login page. No grub menu or anything
<caldarella> brainwash I don't have a bugzilla account yet, could you please report it?
<brainwash> that's not how it works
<brainwash> what prevents you from creating a bugzilla account?
<caldarella> brainwash I have yet to establish an alternative email address to report bug activity
<brainwash> this means that you are not serious about your request?
<brainwash> it's not only about reporting something initially, but one may have to answer questions or give feedback later on
<brainwash> you cannot do that without an account
<caldarella> brainwash can I report it on this repository? https://github.com/xfce-mirror/xfce4-weather-plugin is an official xfce repository?
<brainwash> caldarella: that is an official mirror
<brainwash> caldarella: how would you report it there?
<brainwash> unless you do a PR
<caldarella> but in this link https://github.com/xfce-mirror  I read "Public mirror of repositories of the Xfce desktop environment. Not used for development!"
<brainwash> what are you trying to say?
<brainwash> I get the impression that this conversation is now leading nowhere
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/
<brainwash> this is the correct place
<caldarella> I think it would be more useful for everyone to report bugs on solid platforms like github and gitlab if the XFCE group allows it ...
<brainwash> you don't need an account for github or gitlab?
<brainwash> the Xfce teams plans to move to gitlab at some point
<brainwash> you could wait until then
<caldarella> brainwash yes in fact on github and gitlab I already have an account, if these platforms exist why not use them?
<brainwash> this channel is not really the right place to discuss that
<caldarella> brainwash finally good news that the XFCE project will migrate to gitlab, do you know about a date?
<brainwash> possibly after the release of Xfce 4.14 in August
<caldarella> brainwash OK thanks for the info ;-)
<Flumm_> brainwash: yes i did that task manager is taking 3% cpu.
<brainwash> Flumm_: in the task manager settings you can enable the option "show all processes" or something like that
<brainwash> it hides system processes by default I think
<Flumm_> brainwash: systemd-udevd is eating my cpu.
<Flumm_> thank you for helping me =)
<Flumm_> quit
<xubuntu43w> i am trying out xubuntu after having used plasma for a bit, and one thing I really liked on plasma, was some built in customization of the touchpad on my lenovo thinkpad.  It's been a while, but I remember a nice gui tool for setting how long to disable it after detecting key strokes. I haven't been able to find a similar gui app for xubuntu, at least not built in.  Does anyone know of somthing like that?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu43w: I guess most people just fiddle with their xorg confg
<pmjdebruijn> also the "Mouse and Touchpad" configuration thingy might have some settings, have you checked that?
<xubuntu43w> thanks, yeah, I didn't see any settings for sleeping the touchpad while typing.
<pmjdebruijn> I thought I did on my thinkpad
 * pmjdebruijn could be mistaken
<pmjdebruijn> the xorg conf stuff isn't hard though
<xubuntu43w> hmm. maybe I missed something.  I'll go the xorg route if not. thanks for the thoughts.  I know I had to use the xorg settings for another laptop, but this one, before plasma, had ubutnu 16.04, and I don't remember having so much trouble with my thinkpad. Maybe thumbs are just fatter :)
<xubuntu30w> i need help
<xubuntu30w> i downloaded windows 10 and i cant open it
<xubuntu57w> hi i would like to know how to use windows 10
<kadiro> what
<xubuntu57w> i would like to know how to use windows on my ubuntu laptop
<kadiro> xubuntu57w, qemu or something alike
<xubuntu57w> i downloaded it from microsoft themselves
<kadiro> ok
<kadiro> xubuntu57w, https://itsfoss.com/install-windows-10-virtualbox-linux/
<xubuntu57w> i also fail to note idk a password for a sudo command
<kadiro> xubuntu57w, https://itsfoss.com/how-to-hack-ubuntu-password/
<xubuntu57w> oh thanks ur an expert
#xubuntu 2019-05-05
<xubuntu88i> ;join
<xubuntu88i> hello
#xubuntu 2020-04-27
<km0201> just downloaded xubuntu 20.04.  Very impressed w/ it's speed.  I last used xubuntu.. probably 15.something... It was quite sluggish and I ended up switching to straight Debian.
<km0201> due to probs with my laptop video device on Debian.. Decided to check out Xubuntu again... Not only is the video problem solved, it is lightning fast.
<km0201> well done.
<wigfranz> Hi everyone... I'm from Indonesia and I've been using Xubuntu since 19.04. I have a question and I hope I'll get the answer here. How can I use my USB stick (read & write) after burning an ISO using dd command into it? Because it will formatted to ISO9660 so every bytes remaining can't be used anymore. I mean I have a 8-GB USB and my ISO is just
<wigfranz> 1.7 GB, and I want to be able to use the 6.3 GB remaining, just like when I burn ISO using Rufus. How can I do it? Thanks for the answer.
<km0201> Use Rufus?  It's an installer, so (as far as I know) they all take the whole disk no matter the size.  Not really designed to leave part of it open for data.
<km0201> you'd probably have to partition partition the usb, would be my guess though
<well_laid_lawn> if the usb stick is being used for a live cd you have to write to the device not a partition so it can't be used for anything else unless you wipe it clean
<km0201> well_laid_lawn, that's what i was thinking
<xu-irc59w> how do I access my disks? running xubuntu 18.04 LTS
<well_laid_lawn> xu-irc59w:  you should see them in thunar
<xu-irc19w> morning everybody
<xu-irc19w> i have a question....
<xu-irc19w> in the software update is not showing the new xubuntu version 20 for update?
<xu-irc19w> any idea?
<xu-irc19w> i have 18
<xu-irc19w> lts
<gnrp> xu-irc19w: It will take a while until old LTS versions are proposed to upgrade
<xu-irc19w> ok will wait....thank u...wanna upgrade...not reinstall....
<gnrp> xu-irc19w: You can already do it, but n ot the comfortable way
<xu-irc19w> yea don't want....
<xu-irc19w> wanna keep everything....
<xu-irc19w> ok will wait....any idea when?
<gnrp> xu-irc19w: Here it says late July https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-to-20-04-lts-focal-fossa#h3-1-1-upgrading-from-ubuntu-18-04-lts
<gnrp> I don't know if there's an official time frame for that. For 18.04 it was also one or two months or so, I think
<gnrp> but btw, the new desktop background in 20.04 is not as nice as the previous ones. Wouldn't upgrade.
<xu-irc19w> thank u for the info
<xu-irc19w> very useful....trying....
<e3k> hi Brainwash. the "no keyboard in login screen" after screenlock seems to be fixed after removing the xscreensaver package. tested on 2 machines with ubuntu. the question remains why was xscreensaver pulled (i certainly did not install it explicitelly)
<brainwash> e3k: maybe the logs in /var/log/apt could tell
<brainwash> unless it was installed long long ago
<e3k> give me a sec
<e3k> brainwash: nothing in the logs anymore and i can not reproduce it now but here: https://itsfoss.com/install-xfce-desktop-xubuntu/ it seems that the package xfce4 pulls it.
<brainwash> okay
<e3k> which is probably not what we want
<e3k> shoul i open a bug?
<brainwash> xfce4-session used to install xscreensaver OR light-locker as recommended package
<brainwash> Xubuntu pulled in light-locker so that dependency was satisfied
<brainwash> in 20.04 the order changed to: xfce4-screensave OR light-locker OR xscreensaver
<itpenguin> Is here anyone, who knows, where to download Xubuntu 14.04.1?
<e3k> yes the issue was found in 18.04 and 19.something
<e3k> so you think this is no more an inssue in 20.04?
<e3k> when i try to run apt-get install xfce4 now the package xscreensaver does not show up (did not try to purge whole xfce4 though)
<brainwash> the core issue is still present: multiple screen lockers can be installed at the same time, run at the same time, lock the screen at the same time
<brainwash> the user may want to install several, so making the installation of screen lockers exclusive does not work I think
<rud0lf> i've found a bug in xfce4-notifyd / systemd but i'm too lazy to report it on bugzilla
<brainwash> it's something that has not been reported yet?
<brainwash> hopefully you aren't too lazy to do that research :)
<rud0lf> when some program invokes notify-send at startup, before full login, it fails to run and takes some time after login to restart
<rud0lf> i was looking for it and it's not
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16746
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 16746 in general "xfce4-notifyd does not start if a notification is created very early" [Normal,New]
<brainwash> right
<rud0lf> oh
<rud0lf> darn
<brainwash> :D
<brainwash> itpenguin: maybe it's archived somewhere
<rud0lf> "xfce4-notifyd works fine when I log in after rebooting" "mine" doesn't work after rebooting
<brainwash> why does some program send a notification before Xfce is started?
<rud0lf> because it's coded by unexperienced coder, it's NordVPN daemon
<brainwash> that daemon is a systemd user service?
<rud0lf> yes
<brainwash> itpenguin: you get some working download servers when you google for it
<rud0lf> no wait
<rud0lf> no it's not user
<brainwash> I wonder how that works exactly
<e3k> brainwash: i do not see that as a problem. the issue was that ubuntu did install multiple screensavers which caused the problem. if a user chooses to install multiple screenlockers then it is their problem.
<brainwash> e3k: but not by default. Xubuntu only installs one screen locker.
<e3k> i did not install xubuntu. on 1 system there was default ubuntu and i installed xfce4. on the other system i installed ubuntu-minimal and then installed again xfce4
<brainwash> upgrading may install a second one (new default), but it should be mentioned in the release notes that this step is done
<brainwash> I guess being modular like Xfce is can be problematic sometimes
<Conna> Hello all
<annoyeduser> Hello?
<annoyeduser> Okay, I'm using a laptop with an HDMI connection to an external monitor.
<annoyeduser> I ran the live mode of Xubuntu 20.04 and 19.10.
<annoyeduser> For the love of God, I can't figure a way out to properly switch to my monitor as a sole display
<tolja> annoyeduser: try super+p
<annoyeduser> Tried,
<annoyeduser> but there's another gotcha.
<annoyeduser> When I successfully switch to my monitor, boom.
<annoyeduser> Everything stops working.
<annoyeduser> The screen becomes frozen, but I can still only move the mouse.
<annoyeduser> Keyboard, mouse actions , buttons, everything unresponsive.
<annoyeduser> I've also tried switching the layout with ARandR and xrandr from the terminal.
<annoyeduser> But absolutely nothing works.
<annoyeduser> On the flipside, Pop OS seems to work phenomenally.
<annoyeduser> Strangely.
<annoyeduser> tolja
<annoyeduser> I've posted this question on Reddit like 5-6 times and on askubuntu twice, but absolutely no one is responding.
<annoyeduser> Does anyone, absolutely anyone know the solution?
<tolja> sorry, can't really help any further
<annoyeduser> Do you have any idea? Some faint idea?
<tolja> I'd start with gpu drivers
<annoyeduser> But I'm using a live mode.
<annoyeduser> There is absolutely no effect by switching from the free to the proprietary nvidia drivers/
<annoyeduser> hello?
<annoyeduser> does anyone have any idea?
<annoyeduser> This is driving me nuts.
<annoyeduser> There's one other user who has the same issue. I found a post on Reddit.
<annoyeduser> This is definitely not an isolated issue.
<brainwash> I would test with another distribution that uses Xfce or offers a spin with Xfce
<annoyeduser> Yup.
<annoyeduser> Tried MX Linux, Linux Mint, Manjaro.
<annoyeduser> Xubuntu was the only one that even recognized the monitor.
<annoyeduser> Also tried Elementary - which did recognize the monitor.
<annoyeduser> but had the same issue.
<brainwash> ohh
<annoyeduser> So is this a driver issue?
<annoyeduser> Oh, and Kubuntu as well.
<annoyeduser> The same problem as XFCE.
<brainwash> then it's something beyond the scope of Xubuntu/Xfce
<brainwash> driver? maybe
<annoyeduser> But surely leaving it is not a solution?
<brainwash> you could check the logs for hints
<brainwash> ~/.xsession-errors and ~/.xsession-errors.old (previous session)
<brainwash> and also journalctl
<brainwash> for system logs
<annoyeduser> So what will this give me?
<brainwash> and /var/log/xorg
<brainwash> it will give you various log messages
<annoyeduser> okay..
<brainwash> and one or two may be related to your problem
<brainwash> a hint
<brainwash> something to get started
<annoyeduser> waiting...
<annoyeduser> ??
<annoyeduser> can you explain further?
<annoyeduser> I'm a noob, so that'll probably not make sens to me.
<brainwash> a log message (error or warning) can be helpful when you try to debug a problem
<brainwash> if you find one that is related to your problem, then you can use it to search the web
<annoyeduser> yes, but can you give me the actual commands
<brainwash> for existing reports, or when you create a new one
<brainwash> mousepad ~/.xsession-errors
<brainwash> mousepad ~/.xsession-errors.old
<brainwash> journalctl -b0
<annoyeduser> This issue is there in 19.10 as well.
<annoyeduser> Why hasn't it been fixed?
<annoyeduser> Is there any way to contact the devs?
<brainwash> usually, a bug report is required so that the developers can look into an issue
<brainwash> can you link the bug report for this particular issue?
<annoyeduser> I haven't written one.
<annoyeduser> I was using it in a live mode.
<brainwash> yet you expect that it's magically fixed in a later release
<annoyeduser> Okay, but how do I report it?
<brainwash> this appears to a bit tricky
<brainwash> ideally, one should report it against the correct component
<brainwash> that is why I suggest to check the logs for any hints
<annoyeduser> I need to boot back into the usb for that.
<annoyeduser> it'll take time.
<annoyeduser> What do I after that?
<brainwash> with no hints, maybe file the report against Xorg or the graphics driver
<annoyeduser> how?
<brainwash> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<xu-help39w> Hi, I recently installed xubuntu in Dell inspiron. Somehow the enable wifi option is not showing in the network manager. Please help.
<diogenes_> xu-help39w, look in driver manager?
<xu-help39w> yes, I installed "firmware-b43-installer" but still it didn't work.
<xu-help39w> Can anyone please point me out the steps I need to follow. I have the latest version of Xubuntu.
<diogenes_> xu-help39w, in terminal: sudo rfkill list
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xu-help39w> then?
<diogenes_> then pastebin and share the link.
<xu-help39w> ok
<turbokitty> I was just wondering how i can install this driver, not sure what it is beccause it doesnt say https://i.imgur.com/7g2Xuuc.png
<turbokitty> i thought it may be my intergrated video, there is some slowness for certain things
<sorinello> Unit193, xubuntu-core 20.04 still crashes when installing to VmWare.  I have a screenshot, but I would be happily to assist you in order to obtain more information
<sorinello> Unit193, https://ibb.co/7vJTFWJ
<wr> how can i set the keyboard on xubuntu?
<wr> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ?
<xu-irc56w> how do i upgrade to 20.04 from 19.10 ?
<gnrp> xu-irc56w: Search your menu for "update", then youw ill find the update manager
<gnrp> there you can do it
<gnrp> ah, no, sorry
<gnrp> Graphical upgrades will still take a while until they arrive. Please somebody correct me if I'm wrong
<xu-irc56w> how do i do it via cli ?
<xu-irc56w> and is there any way to get back user interface defaults ?
<xu-irc56w> *to get back to
<gnrp> xu-irc56w: I don't know what you mean with user interface defaults
<gnrp> there is a way, but if you don't know how to do it, I would strongly recommend you not to do it. (if you want to know: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list, then apt update & dist-upgrade)
<xu-irc56w> i changed the theme and main panel etc..
<xu-irc56w> i just want the defaults
<xu-irc56w> update-manager -d
<Noboru55> diogenes_ hey i'm running xubuntu 20.04 it's great, better than 19.04
<Noboru55> only problem is the winehq i added the eon repository, and sometimes after close the ms word when i reboot get the initramfs screen to run fsck but tis ok no problem here
<xu-irc98w> hello, can anybody give me a quick rundown on what i have to do to install lutris properly? It says i need wine for it, too, which i have no idea how to properly get, since the apt-get command doesnt find it.
<diogenes_> xu-irc98w, sudo apt install wine
<xu-irc98w> "unable to locate package wine"
<xu-irc98w> i get that with apt-get install and apt install, also with lutris
<diogenes_> xu-irc98w, run: apt search wine
<xu-irc98w> ah i needed to use apt update and apt upgrade for some reason now it works
<xu-irc98w> is it enough to install wine and then lutris or do i need more?
<diogenes_> i think lutris will install everything.
<PkuLNX> wine have 2 version, wine-stable & wine-development
<xu-irc98w> on the lutris site it says i should install wine too
<xu-irc98w> just running apt install wine gets the stable version, right?
<Darko> apt install wine-stable
<xu-irc98w> ok so it does find wine now, but i still cant find the package for lutris... is something broken in my system?
<Darko> no, you dont have lutris repository
<Darko> using this, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lutris-team/lutris ,and then get update and install lutris
<xu-irc98w> alright ima try that. installing wine stable worked now too, thanks
<xu-irc98w> perfect it works, thanks so much
<xu-irc98w> anything else i need to get to run games properly or will lutris take care of that now?
<Darko> good, maybe you can
<Darko> cause, i have never played online games on Linux
<xu-irc98w> im trying it now hopefully it works
<xu-irc98w> just one more thing, when i type it sometimes opens up the command menu on the upper left, where u can close windows and such, is there a way to disable whatever command that is?
<xu-irc98w> i looked through the keyboard shortcuts but couldnt find it, and its annoying af :D
<xu-irc42w> hello im trying to install a game via lutris, but it semms to be stuck on "creating wine prefix" anything i can do?
<xu-irc42w> updating wine prefix*
<diogenes_> xu-irc42w, why do you even need lutris? simply wine is more than enough.
<xu-irc42w> im new to linux so i wanted to go the easy route
<xu-irc42w> and i have no idea how toa ctually get wine to work
<diogenes_> xu-irc42w, and that's why we're here :)
<xu-irc42w> haha yea. do u have a quick toturial?
<xu-irc42w> im trying to get eso to run, since i want to avoid using steam for that
<diogenes_> i've never used lutris but with wine everything is as easy as double click on the game.exe.
<brainwash> we are not here to help with wine or any of its frontends
<brainwash> please ask in the correct channel
<xu-irc42w> idk what the correct channel is or how to join it
<brainwash> /join #winehq
<brainwash> /join #lutris
<xu-irc42w> i cant join that wine channel
<brainwash> then it's probably for registered users only
<diogenes_> i help with what i can, xu-irc42w if you want you can /join ##MX-Linux and we can talk.
<xu-irc57w> hello, i have a proble, my wine apps cant seem to connect to the internet. I tried everything but it just gives me errors
<xu-irc57w> it gives me GoGetClassObjects errors
<kgb> https://www.theguardian.com/notesandqueries/query/0,5753,-1692,00.html ;P;D
<kgb> (if you'd given 'em beer 1st. :))
<xu-irc57w> man, very helpful
<kgb> yea, sry! hopefully someone will know what's up. =)
<xu-irc57w> ive been sitting here all day reinstalling stuff, and now im at a point where i cant even find the error code online
<kgb> *don't use WINE, I loathe it - for how every.single.thing must be made compatible. :#
<kgb> (and it's never up to date, with anything, meh)
<xu-irc57w> im trying to install eso. Which works under linux. but steam doesnt let me install it even tho i bought it, because i have the non steam version. so i have to use wine
<xu-irc57w> i can install the launcher fine, but it gives me all sorts of errors and is stuck on loading, which seems like it cant connect to the internet
<Unit193> sorinello: Hi.  This appears to be the boot opion 'install only' rather than the live session, this tends to be a little more flaky.
<Unit193> ...A lot more.
#xubuntu 2020-04-28
<Vata0_> is there a way to check if my hdd is encrypted
<sorinello> Unit193, I did go into Live session and started installer from there. Same thing happend
<Unit193> Ah, I see.
<securerootd> Hello
<xu-help91w> xfburn 0.6.2-1 (in Xubuntu 20.04) endlessly asks if I want to blank my DVD-RW, and when I press 'yes'--it opens a new window for blanking DVD-RW and again asks the same thing
<xu-help91w> Not a critical bug, but somewhat annoying :D
<xu-help91w> My friend (which happens to be a newbie to Linux) faced a problem with his Broadcom Wi-Fi Adapter. All I know for now is his netbook's manufacturer is Lenovo. I've googled a lot and thought it was impossible to make his adapter work. But, all of sudden, he tried Manjaro and it worked. How did it happen? Why none of (any)-Ubuntus has a capable
<xu-help91w> driver?
<well_laid_lawn> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Antoine-> What is the package intel-microcode for? Can I remove it?
<brainwash> !info intel-microcode
<ubottu> intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs. In component main, is extra. Version 3.20191115.1ubuntu3 (focal), package size 2351 kB, installed size 2962 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; x32)
<brainwash> it's not an optional package I think
<brainwash> removing it may remove the kernel
<Unit193> Last I remembered, yeah it would.
<dreamon> hello. using 20.04 and I like dark themes. so I changed, but some apps are still old fashioned. I think its a kde thing. cherrytree and kdenlive are still silver/gray.
<dreamon> where can I change this behavior?
<brainwash> dreamon: this? bug 1728236
<ubottu> bug 1728236 in xubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Should depend on qt5-style-plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728236
<dreamon> brainwash, Wenn ich das richtig verstehe sollte es nach → sudo apt install --no-install-recommends qt5-style-plugins → wieder passen?
<dreamon> brainwash, sudo apt install --no-install-recommends qt5-style-plugins → fix it?
<brainwash> dreamon: Das ist der Plan. Abmelden und erneut Einloggen nicht vergessen.
<dreamon> brainwash, Also bei kdenlive hat es geklappt. Cherrytree ist immer noch hell theme.
<brainwash> !info cherrytree
<ubottu> Package cherrytree does not exist in focal
<brainwash> dreamon: Wie wurde Cherrytree installiert?
<dreamon> Das wurde von 18.04 installiert und mit Upgrade übernommen.
<brainwash> Ich vermute als "snap" paket, oder?
<brainwash> oder via PPA?
<dreamon> Wenn dann damals ein PPA.. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cherrytree/ warum nehmen die den einfach raus?
<dreamon> https://github.com/giuspen/cherrytree → sieht nach gtk2 aus
<brainwash> Scheint so..
<brainwash> Greybird-dark sollte aber auch fuer Gtk2 Programme funktionieren.
<dreamon> brainwash, Cool.. Der funktioniert in der TAT!
<brainwash> Gut :)
<dreamon> Die meinsten Dunkel Themes machen probleme.
<dreamon> Hatte Blackbird gewählt.
<dreamon> brainwash, Vielen Dank!
<brainwash> Gerne :)
<xu-irc79w> hello, i have a pretty old gpu that doesnt support vulkan. Am i basically at a loss when it comes to playing windows games through wine or is there anything i can do to still be able to play?
<brainwash> xu-irc79w: there is still opengl
<brainwash> xu-irc79w: an old GPU is probably a big problem though (depending on what titles you plan to play)
<xu-irc79w> is there a way to check which games would run without vulkan?
<xu-irc79w> and yea its a problem, but it was a pretty beefy gpu when it came out, so its enough for the type of games i play. I just run into problems iwht vulkan, since most stuff wont start or render correctly
<brainwash> vulkan is mainly needed for directx 12 games I think
<xu-irc79w> i tried playing eso which worked fine, but doesnt render properly so its unplayable because u cant see most of the screen
<brainwash> best if you give us some examples
<xu-irc79w> i found out that apparently the d3d or whatever in wine is too old, and only vulkan can fix that
<xu-irc79w> i wanted to try out some free mmorpgs to scratch that itch, but for literally evryone i see online that it needs vulkan, even stuff like WoW apparently
<brainwash> I doubt that vulkan is needed
<brainwash> it may be needed for best performance though
<brainwash> which GPU is that?
<xu-irc79w> 5800 mobility series
<xu-irc79w> ancient
<brainwash> ouch
<xu-irc79w> strong af for what it is, but... ancient :D
<xu-irc79w> are there any libraries or custom drivers i could install that help the card?
<brainwash> but it does have directx 11 support
<xu-irc79w> yep
<xu-irc79w> eso for example ran completely fine, even under linux its just that the wine support is borked without vulkan, thats why im worried that it might happen with more games
<brainwash> I don't think there is any other driver other than the default "radeon" one
<xu-irc79w> ye i could only find the latest legacy driver for those type of cards
<xu-irc79w> how do i check what drivers i have installed?
<brainwash> inxi --graphics
<brainwash> so, the answer simply is that gaming works best with MS Windows in your case
<xu-irc79w> yea but i despise windows, not going back to that spyware haha
<xu-irc79w> as long as i can play anything im good, there are still native games after all
<xu-irc79w> it tells me i have amd juniper and mesa
<xu-irc79w> cant see directly what driver type i have, does that mean i have to manually install it?
<brainwash> I'm pretty sure that the command tells you which driver is being used
<brainwash> "Driver: blabla"
<xu-irc79w> let me recheck
<xu-irc79w> just says ati, radeon
<brainwash> radeon is the driver name
<xu-irc79w> ik yes
<xu-irc79w> but how do i check the version?
<xu-irc79w> like, so that i know if its the latest one for my card
<brainwash> don't you have xubuntu 20.04?
<brainwash> the driver version should be pretty much the latest then
<xu-irc79w> i do, alright so i shouldnt worry about that?
<xu-irc79w> i checked the drive rupdate, and it said all is well too
<xu-irc79w> but im kinda sceptic since my card is a decade old lol
<xu-irc79w> anyways thanks for ur help
<Naoku> Good Morning
<Naoku> I have a query, and it is that in the terminal it does not let me put the password
<genii> The terminal will not show anything when you type passwords, but they are being entered.
<kgb> Naoku: you sure that it's not just hiding the cursor?.. tried simply typing it in?
<kgb> ^^
<Naoku> I am new user in linux
<kgb> Naoku: well, have you tried it now? .o0
<Naoku> But, try what they tell me, and I don't know what I'm doing wrong
<kgb> ugh, what are you trying to do, where are you?
<kgb> *who's "they". :)
<Naoku> I need to repair the error: /var/lib/dpkg/lock – open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<Naoku> I go to the terminal, I enter the code that I read in a guide, and without the key being entered, it tells me an error, it tries again, often I put the key and nothing
<diogenes_> Naoku, do you have synaptic package manager opened?
<Naoku> IDK
<diogenes_> then just reboot.
<Naoku> reboot ? well, I try
<genii> Sounds like unattended upgrade in background locking the file
<max2020> I have downloaded the  xubunu iso file on a pen drive. It does not work on boot. Do I have to create a iso image, or it should work as it is? if so, ho do I create a iso  image, which program should I use?
<Deano59> I love you, xubuntu.
<Deano59> oh
<Deano59> brb
<diogenes_> !love
<diogenes_> no such thing (
<diogenes_> ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about love
<ubottu> diogenes_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coconut> +1
<Deano59> xubuntu gave life to an old system :D I definitely love you. :P
<diogenes_> Deano59, if you're happy and you have the possibility then consider a donation or at least spread the word about the system.
<Deano59> already did but won't say the name, $5 so not much but still something. :)
<diogenes_> great!
<Deano59> I recommend xubuntu to everyone as it is... xD
 * diogenes_ hugs Deano59 
 * Deano59 hugs diogenes_ 
<dispo> https://i.imgur.com/YyqrkgV.png
<coconut> blazing dispo
<v1adimir> looks cool..:)
<onecalledgaius> I apologize if i'm the millionth person to ask, but does anyone know when the new lts will be available for download and upgrade via the gui software updater?
<genii> July
<genii> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<genii> onecalledgaius: If you're in a hurry, use the method the mod suggest from command-line instead
<genii> mod/bot
<onecalledgaius> thank you!
#xubuntu 2020-04-29
<sorcerer> so I upgraded to 20.04 and now the characters in my terminal are showing as block instead of username@computer
<sorcerer> blocks*
<steve86> how long does it take to install xubuntu 18.04.4?
<steve86> i'm currently installing and it seemed stuck on getting the time from a network time server
<steve86> currently using firefox through pre install screen
<diogenes_> steve86, depends on the hardware, the average would be 15 min.
<steve86> Thanks diogenes
<steve86> maybe i'm missing a codec of some sort? i was getting an error that the usb downloaded the media too fast
<steve86> i plan on returning in about 5 minutes to see
<steve86> i'm back... still not installed...
<diogenes_> steve86, is the progress bar moving?
<steve86> no progress bar
<steve86> shows 2 happy faced ppl
<steve86> 3
<steve86> happy faced ppl
<steve86> Join the community is the page
<diogenes_> hmmm
<steve86> i tried installing the grub just to see if it would do something
<steve86> it seems it did
<steve86> i can't paste the screenshot somewhere here in forum?
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coconut> Is there any window resize tool like "Spectacle"(macOS) ?
<gnrp> coconut: xfce can do that by default
<gnrp> settings -> window management -> tile windows left/right/etc.
<gnrp> (exact wording might differ, I am not on English here)
<coconut> gnrp, can it make a 50% width windowed window wider for a small amount too?(some websites in firefox need this)
 * coconut need to go to the kitchen. brb
<gnrp> coconut: Not that I know of. I thought there is something to resize a window just by a certain bit, but don'T find it
<diogenes_> coconut, you can use wmctrl + xdotool and make scripts for different applications to obey the given size and position, there also devilspie and kpie.
<pongal> hi there
<coconut> good to know there are techniques for that!
<diogenes_> !hi | pongal
<ubottu> pongal: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<pongal> hi diogenes_ I remember you from 2 years ago
<pongal> Were you a regular here ?
<diogenes_> pongal, yes i've been here for a long time.
<pongal> I installed ubuntu on my system again, and I would like to use Ubuntu full time
<pongal> But it's not so convinient for someone who got spoiled on windows machines
<pongal> for eg, there is no easy way to disable webcam and microphone
<diogenes_> and how you do it in windows?
<pongal> in windows 10, there is a setting in control panel to enable/disable webcam system wide
<pongal> I dont know how to do that in ubuntu
<pongal> anyway, i am looking for some courses or youtube channels to learn linux indepth
<diogenes_> there are plenty.
<Lorenzo> ?
<Guest78450> Qualcuno gentilmente mi spiega cosa è successo con Snapstore?
<Guest78450> Ho capito bene che l'aggiornamento ha sostituito Gnome Software con Snap Store?
<diogenes_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest78450> Could somebody confirm Snap Store automatically replaced Gnome Software on Xubuntu?
<xu-help77w> Please, I am trying to understand what happened with last system update on Xubuntu. It seems Snap Store was installed automatically in the "System" menu and previous software-management-application was removed.
<xu-help77w> Before the update "snap list" showed nothing installed, now it shows:
<xu-help77w> core18             20200311            1705  latest/stable    canonical✓  basegnome-3-34-1804    0+git.2c86692       27    latest/stable    canonical✓  -gtk-common-themes  0.1-36-gc75f853     1506  latest/stable    canonical✓  -snap-store         3.36.0-74-ga164ec9  433   latest/stable/…  canonical✓  -snapd              2.44.3
<xu-help77w> 7264  latest/stable    canonical✓  snapd
<diogenes_> xu-help77w, that's intended.
<xu-help77w> that WHAT?
<xu-help77w> replacing software without asking???
<diogenes_> Snap Store was installed automatically and  previous software-management-application was removed.
<diogenes_> this ^^^^
<diogenes_> xu-help77w, more than that, the replace xfce version without asking )
<diogenes_> they*
<xu-help77w> ???
<xu-help77w> what xfce version?
<diogenes_> i mean when you upgrade 18.04 to 20.04 your xfce version will change from 4.12 to 4.14.
<xu-help77w> that is clearly stated
<xu-help77w> the system update is for updating installed software
<xu-help77w> not for removing and replacing
<xu-help77w> plus snap store does not work with xubuntu!!
<diogenes_> xu-help77w, in any case your question is for canonical.
<xu-help77w> well yes, and all xubuntu users
<xu-help77w> who will update and find snap store installed
<diogenes_> i use synaptic.
<xu-help77w> me too
<xu-help77w> one more reason to not have snap store enforced on me
<xu-help77w> I would say https://askubuntu.com/questions/1231094/why-do-i-have-the-gnome-3-34-1804-snap-package-installed-on-ubuntu-20-04-after
<xu-help77w> this is really disconcerning
<xu-help4w> hlw
<xu-help4w> I am a new linux user and I have installed xubuntu.Unfortunately my brightness changing doesn't work of notification panel,can you help me?
<coconut> does xubuntu has the same nvidia optimus sys-tray like ubuntu-mate when "nvidia optimus" installed? ( https://ubuntu-mate.org/images/blog/eoan/mate-optimus-19.10.1.png )
<coconut> with "the same" i mean that one can select for intel or nvidia card
<pmjdebruijn> does xfce not use graphical-session.target.wants ?
<pmjdebruijn> is /etc/xdg/autostart still the way to go for xfce?
<brainwash> pmjdebruijn: why would it use that?
<coconut> Does xubuntu has the same nvidia optimus sys-tray like thing as ubuntu-mate has when "nvidia optimus" is installed? ( https://ubuntu-mate.org/images/blog/eoan/mate-optimus-19.10.1.png )
<xu-help99w> I have a problem with Xubuntu 20.04 and my Fujitsu lifebook P702 laptop
<xu-help99w> Where can I get support?
<genii> The best thing is just to describe the problem in here, and maybe a helper will know how to assist
<xu-help99w> Namely, it does not have a separate numeric keyboard only through the "FN" key is obtained. In Xubuntu it is natively active and I do not know how to turn it off.
<xu-help99w> Czyli chcę wpisać literę i, ale wpisuje się 5, chcę wpisać literę K, ale wpisuje się 2. I tak dalej.
<diogenes_> xu-help99w, try hitting padlock key.
<diogenes_> rozumijesz?
<xu-help99w> When I install Kubuntu there are no problems. The keyboard works normally
<xu-help99w> And why is that so? Can anything be done to make the keyboard work normally like in Kubuntu? In Xubuntu 19.10 there was the same problem.
<diogenes_> <diogenes_> xu-help99w, try hitting padlock key.
<diogenes_> <diogenes_> rozumijesz?
<diogenes_> ma i invisible guys? test
<coconut> diogenes_, no you're visible
<diogenes_> coconut, thanks )
<xu-help99w> Only it does nothing. Only pressing the FN key helps. But after releasing it, the problem returns.
<diogenes_> xu-help99w, Ty widziales co ja napisalem?
<xu-help99w> Yes. I saw - only used Polish translator.
<diogenes_> xu-help99w, are you polish?
<xu-help99w> Tak. Jestem z Polski.
<xu-help99w> Tak nie znam dobrze angielskiego, więc używam translatora google.
<xu-help99w> Yes. I'm from Poland.
<diogenes_> xu-help99w, napisz szczegolna model komputera.
 * linuxnt los saluda desde Pesquería, México.
<xu-help99w> Fujitsu P702
<xu-help99w> tylko wersja z procesorem i3 2370
<diogenes_> ok czekaj.
<xu-help99w> ale mostej północny jest 3 generacji
<xu-help99w>  HM76 Chipset
<diogenes_> xu-help99w, zobacz na zdjecju: https://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/numlock_keys_highlit.png
<diogenes_> nacisnij na Numlk.
<xu-help99w> Tak to jest dokładnie taki układ.
<diogenes_> <diogenes_> nacisnij na Numlk.
<diogenes_> <diogenes_> nacisnij na Numlk.
<xu-help99w> jednak wciskanie tego przycisku numlock nic nie daje.
<diogenes_> hmm
<xu-help99w> pomaga tylko wciśnięcie klawisza funkcyjnego do
<linuxnt> La komputilio sur la tablo!
<xu-help99w> Za to gdy Kubuntu instaluję takich problemów nie ma
<xu-help99w> klawiatura działa normalnie - czyli jest poprawnie przez system wykrywana
<xu-help99w> dlaczego tak - jest? System - jądro ma w sobie wiecej sterowników?
<xu-help99w> Teraz z tego samego problemu zainstalowałem Kubuntu 20.04
<diogenes_> xu-help99w, zmien typ klawiatury tutaj: https://i.imgur.com/AEa7sQy.png
<xu-help99w> Bo przy Xubuntu nie byłem w stanie normalnie hasła do WiFi włączyć.
<xu-help99w> wpisać
<xu-help99w> Dobrze. Odpalę instalację Xubuntu raz jeszcze i zobaczę czy to coś pomoże.
<diogenes_> takze sprobuj ctrl+numlk albo fn+numlk.
<xu-help99w> odpalam ładowanie z płyty i zaraz będzie wszystko wiadomo.
<xu-irc4w> hi Xubuntu 20.04
<xu-irc4w> LTS 2023 or 2025/
<diogenes_>  2023
<xu-irc4w> So only the main GNOME desktop 2025? or xubuntu may get kernel support?
<xu-help99w> Więc porobiłem teraz testy.
<xu-help99w> i jeżeli wcisnę FN + Numlock + literę
<xu-help99w> i puszczę to jest dobrze. Można pisać normalnie
<xu-help99w> ale czasami jak wskoczy układ stary
<xu-help99w> to na powrót nie zawsze zaskakuje
<xu-help99w> i trzeba kilka razy wciskać tę kombinację żeby zaskoczyło.
<xu-help99w> W kubuntu działa to z marszu
<dispo> speak english
<xu-help99w> I. No. Only through the translator can I speak.
<dispo> this is an english channel
<dispo> english speaking only
<xu-help99w> That's why I use google translator for conversations.
<wr> how do i change the keyboard layout permanently on the xubuntu?
<diogenes_> wr, you mean to set a default language?
<wr> diogenes_, yes
<wr> setxkbmap en
<wr> diogenes_, i used the setxknmap but now the user says that on typing keys are typing other letters
<wr> *setkbmap
<wr> *setxkbmap
<diogenes_> wr, https://i.imgur.com/n4EUM2G.png
<wr> diogenes_, yes i used that one too
<diogenes_> wr, what language?
<wr> diogenes_, when user types keyboard ain't still making it right, when i used the setxkbmap it putted it typing correct, but now user said to me keys are changed again, what could the issue?
<wr> diogenes_, i'm gonna rephrase this cause my english today is awful
<wr> diogenes_, when the user types on keyboard it ain't still making it right, when i used the setxkbmap it putted it typing correctly, but now the user said to me the keys are changed again, what could the issue?
<wr> after a reboot things went back to same situation
<wr> i read this https://askubuntu.com/questions/342066/how-to-permanently-configure-keyboard
<diogenes_> wr, i'm not too experienced in keyboard stuff sorry, maybe you have 'save session' enable.
<pgpfox> Hi, anyone knows how i can change the fontsize and visability of my window description? Its a little blurry and ugly right now and i dont know how to change this. https://imgur.com/GGbQxuj.png << printscreen of issue.
<diogenes_> pgpfox, change window decoration theme.
<pgpfox> @diogenes_ where can i find this
<diogenes_> settind > window manager
<diogenes_> settings*
<pgpfox> diogenes_:  thank you, you are a hero. :)
<diogenes_> pgpfox, you're welcome and thanks :)
<pgpfox> i cant change desktop even though my keyboard shortcuts says ctrl + alt + arrowUP / arrowDOWN shall switch between desktops?
<pgpfox> nothing happens..
<wr> diogenes_, has that, will that change any KB setting?
<diogenes_> pgpfox, you mean virtual desktops?
<pgpfox> yes
<pgpfox> diogenes_:  yes
<diogenes_> pgpfox, settings > window manager > keyboard there is where you define the shotcuts for that stuff.
<pgpfox> diogenes_:  yes, thats were im at
<pgpfox> default it says ctrl + alt + up shall take me to upper desktop
<pgpfox> ctrl + alt + down = lower desktop
<diogenes_> wr, i mean if you have 'save session' enabled it might cause issues.
<pgpfox> but it doesnt do shit when i press these keys
<wr> diogenes_, can you elaborate more why? i thought the save would keep settings
<diogenes_> wr, because 'save session' option is the achiles's heel of xfce, it's the buggies thing in the DE and you can't imagine how many trouble it causes to the users, sometimes it screws up the entire desktop so you can't even login, sometimes it doesn't remember correctly the settings and can start your desktop without some core components, other times it won't allow you to save your changes and will revert the older ones after the reboot and many many
<diogenes_> more.
<wr> maybe i should start disabling it
<diogenes_> disable it and after that run: rm ~/.cache/sessions/* and reboot and see if your problem still persists.
<abtm> has anyone else noticed the funky re-install of the snap store snap?
<diogenes_> there have been complains.
<abtm> on some of my vms it just seems to hang....
<xu-help14w> does anybody have problems to install an canon mg5250???
<xu-help42w> Help me :(
<xu-help42w> Driver E2-3200 with Radeon™ HD 6370D for Xubuntu 20 ? :(  :(
<xu-help42w> grazie a tutti
<turbokitty> for some reason these icons "file system root" and "efi" appeared on my desktop for no real reason. When i try to open the efi icon it says "permission denied" having these show up all of the sudden today seems really weird.
<turbokitty> https://imgur.com/XAu4jK8
<turbokitty> Im running xubuntu 20.04.
<brainwash> turbokitty: did you maybe uninstall gvfs?
<brainwash> turbokitty: or change /etc/fstab ?
<turbokitty> no i didnt unstall gvfs or change /etc/fstab
<turbokitty> uninstall*
<brainwash> turbokitty: are those entries listed in thunar's side pane also?
<turbokitty> yes
<brainwash> turbokitty: is the env var DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS set?
<brainwash> echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<brainwash> in a terminal window
<turbokitty> unix:path=/run/user/1000/bus
<turbokitty> is what it says when i run that command
<brainwash> that's okay I guess
<brainwash> "file system root" and other hidden partitions can appear in thunar (and xfdesktop) when that variable is not set
<brainwash> because that disables gvfs
<brainwash> but in your case, it is set
<brainwash> and you confirmed that you have "gvfs" related processes running?
<brainwash> gvfsd and gvfs-*
<turbokitty> i never uninstalled it but i can check
<turbokitty> ya it's running
<turbokitty> there's a whole bunch
<turbokitty> one of them is http which is kind of odd
<turbokitty> this is what shows up when i look if this helps https://pastebin.com/8Efuf1bm
<Vata0> is it possible to hide all system tray icons like windows does with the little arror
<brainwash> turbokitty: well.. at this point I would check if the problem occurs with a second user account too
<turbokitty> so another account with sudo like the one i am on or just a regular user?
<brainwash> turbokitty: regular user
<turbokitty> Though what do you mean, the icons, or the strange proccesses when I looked for gvfs?
<brainwash> not sure if I understand that question
<brainwash> gvfs is a backend which helps to mount various things
<turbokitty> the icons i mentioned in the screen shot and or the what i thought was weird proccesses
<brainwash> check if a fresh user account displays those unnecessary icons also
<brainwash> the gvfs processes are expected to be there
<davidw> hi - am I missing something for do-release-upgrade to upgrade to focal? I have Prompt=normal, and not lts
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | davidw
<ubottu> davidw: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lighterowl> oh wow, there's a canned response for this now. will keep that in mind.
<davidw> I'm on 19.10 though
<davidw> guess -d still works though
<lighterowl> davidw: I did that last Friday and it kind-of-sort-of-mostly worked, but do-release-upgrade choked on some python packages and finally gave up. had to do apt-get --fix-broken to actually upgrade everything.
<davidw> yikes... fingers crossed
<lighterowl> yeah, well, the system works fine after all that, so don't worry more than you need to.
<turbokitty> brainwash, i tried logging into a regular user account but all it did was open a blank desktop with no icons or anything, I had to press alt + ctrl + del to get out of there.
<brainwash> turbokitty: more trouble =S
#xubuntu 2020-04-30
<xubuntu90i> issues detected with xubuntu and ryzen 3900x on a Aorus X470 Gaming 7 Wifi ???
<xubuntu90i> I've been using gnome 20.04 but having issues with the x system
<xubuntu90i> my gpu is a Radeon RX 5700 xt
<xubuntu90i> xubuntu90i20:49:00issues detected with xubuntu and ryzen 3900x on a Aorus X470 Gaming 7 Wifi ???I've been using gnome 20.04 but having issues with the x systemmy gpu is a Radeon RX 5700 xt
<pongal> Hello guys, Could someone help me why I am not able to join the ubuntu channel. Whenever I try, I get autojoined to ubuntu-unregged room
<Unit193> pongal: You must be registered and identified with services to join #ubuntu.
<pongal> @Unit193, I registered to freenode
<pongal> I am pretty new to IRC and linux in general
<pongal> and I am using hexchat
<Unit193> pongal has NOT COMPLETED registration verification  Check your email.
<pongal> oh ok, will check. thank you.
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<pongal> also, do you guys use vim ? I would like to learn it, but I am worried that I may not be able to switch between vim and normal typing when I am on a different computer
<Unit193> 'vi' should always be avilable.
<pongal> @Unit193, I meant on windows machine at work
<pongal> or on some one else's computer
<pongal> @Unit193, I verified it. thank you.
<Unit193> \o/
<pongal> @Unit193, Are there any easy ways to lower cpu temperature. Mine hovers at around 51C. I know that running only essential programs is good, but any tips?
<Unit193> Power save mode or somesuch?
<pongal> is there a power save mode ?
<pongal> @Unit193, Can I switch from ubuntu to Xubuntu easily?
<Unit193> Might be easier to re-install so you don't have a bunch of cruft, but you can `sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop^`
<pongal> ok.
<pongal> @Unit193, will there be considerable difference in performance between ubuntu and xubuntu? I am on a relatively good system i7 8th gen, 16 gb ram, 4gb graphics card.
<Unit193> I'd imagine a bit, but I haven't used Ubuntu since 6.04. :)
<pongal> I am just looking at a youtube video to learn vim
<pongal> I want to switch to Ubuntu/xubuntu from my windows permanantly
<xu-irc46w> currently i am using xubuntu 18.04 lte , can i upgrade to latest ubuntu without formating and keeping my old data
<xu-irc46w> latest xubuntu version 20.04
<xubuntu87i> Hi guys. I'm trying to install Xubuntu on an old macbook pro but it keeps saying "Failed to create a file system" The ext4 file system creation in partition 2 failed
<diogenes_> xu-irc46w, if you have a separate /homa partition then you can install from a usb drive but the upgrade won't be available until july.
<xu-irc46w> that means we have to freshly installed if we want now
<diogenes_> yes
<xu-irc46w> one more question pls
<xu-irc46w> i have checked and see there are partition for home and xubuntu, now if i freshly installed on this, does my home folder will be safe
<diogenes_> xu-irc46w, run: lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link
<xu-irc46w> NAME   MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINTloop0    7:0    0    55M  1 loop /snap/core18/1705loop1    7:1    0  27.1M  1 loop /snap/snapd/7264loop2    7:2    0   8.6M  1 loop /snap/nmap/823loop3    7:3    0    27M  1 loop /snap/snapd/6953loop4    7:4    0  62.1M  1 loop /snap/gtk-common-themes/1506loop5    7:5    0  93.8M  1 loop
<xu-irc46w> /snap/core/8935loop6    7:6    0   1.8M  1 loop /snap/modem-manager/414loop7    7:7    0  54.8M  1 loop /snap/gtk-common-themes/1502loop8    7:8    0  93.9M  1 loop /snap/core/9066sda      8:0    0 298.1G  0 disk ├─sda1   8:1    0   500M  0 part ├─sda2   8:2    0    21G  0 part ├─sda3   8:3    0  20.5G  0 part
<xu-irc46w> /media/sumit/26961B80961B4FA3├─sda4   8:4    0     1K  0 part ├─sda5   8:5    0  13.9G  0 part /├─sda6   8:6    0   7.7G  0 part [SWAP]└─sda7   8:7    0 228.3G  0 part /homesr0     11:0    1  1024M  0 rom
<xu-irc46w> what is this
<diogenes_> xu-irc46w, you didn't do what i asked (
<xu-irc46w> sorry i didnot get . i run the command and see that there are partiions which i pasted
<diogenes_> what command you ran?
<xu-irc46w> lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<well_laid_lawn> that comman would have returned a url
<xu-irc46w> click open the url, will get driver details
<diogenes_> and i asked for the url link itself.
<xu-irc46w> https://termbin.com/ys4d
<diogenes_> xu-irc46w, sda7   8:7    0 228.3G  0 part /home >>>>>> which means you have a separate home partition and in case you re-install, your data will remain intact BUT you need to do manual partitioning and assign sda7 as /home, be careful, not formag but just set the mountpoint of sda7 as /home.
<diogenes_> not format*
<Krishna87>  Hi
<diogenes_> !hi | Krishna87
<ubottu> Krishna87: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xu-irc46w> ok thanks a lot for your kind help
<diogenes_> xu-irc46w, you're welcome.
<Krishna87> Xubuntu 20.04 has been amazing OOTB.
<Krishna87> But on FDE, I don't see the password field at all. There is a Xubuntu logo in a black screen.
<Krishna87> When I start typing though, I see the characters are being registered but without the usual field borders around them.
<Krishna87> Was that intentional?
<diogenes_> Krishna87, if you log out do you see the usual password/login dialog?
<xu-irc46w> diogenes_ one more favour, i just wanted to install sound card installation software , is it possible. actually when using windows10 it was amazing sound control from that interface. Link is given below.
<diogenes_> Krishna87, this is how it should look: https://i.imgur.com/JjoKdX5.png
<xu-irc46w> i  want to know how to install in xubuntu    https://www.realtek.com/en/component/zoo/category/pc-audio-codecs-high-definition-audio-codecs-software
<well_laid_lawn> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<xu-irc46w> ubottu this is for wifi but i want for sound card of realtek make
<xu-irc46w> any graphical user installation is available other than terminal installation!!
<diogenes_> xu-irc46w, you use pavucontrol for audio stuff.
<xu-irc46w> just one question, will my sound experience be improved upon intallation of realtek software
<xu-irc46w> diogenes_ i have already that pavucontrol in the name of pulse audio volume control but it is not upto the mark
<xu-irc7w> will my sound experience be improved upon intallation of realtek software in xubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> brainwash: because it's the "new" way of starting stuff in session, but that does assume using ssytemd in a first place
<pmjdebruijn> as much as I have mixed feelings about many aspects of systemd
<pmjdebruijn> it's rather nice to have able to query status of some user session daemon though
<pmjdebruijn> and have logging in a standardized way
<pmjdebruijn> but /etc/xdg/autostart works
<Stabington> Glitchy desktop on amdgpu still a thing 20.04?
<abtm> fyi, the existing help bug found in libreoffice on 20.04, extends even after upgrading to the newest version of libreoffice from the ppa.
<abtm> that is true even if I first fully uninstall libreoffice and help and then reinstall it
<Stabington> Still no super key to open whisker menu D:
<xu-help71w> hello
<xu-help71w> can u pls support me for installing wireless wifi adapter model RTL8188FTV
<diogenes_> xu-help71w, look in driver manager.
<xu-help71w> ok thank u so much
<diogenes_> is there available driver?
<xu-help71w> im checking
<lightero1l> guess not
<movahhed> hi how to find MAC address
<movahhed> ?
<movahhed> 4
<coconut> Does xfce dekstop come with the same sys-tray circumstances as mate? ( https://ubuntu-mate.org/images/blog/eoan/mate-optimus-19.10.1.png )
<coconut> for the optimus package i believe it is?
<coconut> or is there another way of configuring this from the terminal ?
<brainwash> coconut: out-of-the-box?
<coconut> brainwash, yeah
<brainwash> no idea
<coconut> lol
<brainwash> you should be able to install it though
<brainwash> the package repository is shared across all Ubuntu variants
<coconut> i was thinking like that too...
<brainwash> and that is only a screenshot
<brainwash> with no details about what exactly this tray icon is
<brainwash> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/09/nvidia-optimus-linux-switching-applet
<brainwash> package name is "mate-optimus"
<brainwash> !info mate-optimus
<ubottu> mate-optimus (source: mate-optimus): MATE Desktop applet for controlling NVIDIA Optimus graphics cards. In component universe, is optional. Version 19.10.4-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 9 kB, installed size 46 kB
<coconut> i checked and there is no "xfce-mate" or anything like it in the repo. But there is "bumblebee-nvidia" package.
<coconut> so probably i can still do so
<brainwash> no, you install mate-optimus
<brainwash> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/mate-optimus
<brainwash> it does no seem to depend on MATE
<coconut> i guess i get lucky
<coconut> thnx brainwas
<xu-help4w> Hi hope someone can throw some light on a font issue I'm having after upgrading xubuntu to 20.04, ie my system fonts are just blocks
<sorcerer> u get the same problem when opening terminal?
<sorcerer> i got that problem as well
<v1adimir> xu-help4w: maybe (?!) update-locale, or what's that other CMD..
<xu-help4w> nothing in terminal, or open applications etc, just system wide font rendering, I can't seem to adjust them from a terminal either
<coconut> xu-help4w, hi. i cannot help, but are you using a high-dpi screen perhaps?
<xu-help4w> not hi dpi all icons are normal, it's just the font
<coconut> i see
<v1adimir> perhaps gnome-tweak-tool can fix it, when just configuring Font settings from there? unless it's just in "screen" like coconut says
<xu-help4w> does gnome tweak even work in xfce4?
<v1adimir> .. after an update, so maybe just True Type got messed up??
<v1adimir> font-manager is unable to repair nothing, right?..
<xu-help4w> I can't use font manager, as it's using the system fonts, I can't use Thunar either to reset the font cache as I can't read the font!
<v1adimir> oh, wow, ok.. hm. :f
<v1adimir> xu-help4w: was your locale something other than (the default) en_US, or en_GB is that how come it's a mess now?
<xu-help4w> my locale was en-gb before upgrading
<v1adimir> this page https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-reset-fonts-to-defaults/5920 says that we could "reset all system fonts", by: sudo apt-get install --reinstall --purge fontconfig fontconfig-config
<v1adimir> some more (@https://askubuntu.com/questions/609515/what-is-the-default-font-for-xubuntu-terminals), "factory defaults" can be restored by removing the corresponding config file: rm ~/.config/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc
<xu-help4w> I tried something similar a little earlier, but that was for the gnome desktop, will try though
<xu-help4w> I found the Factory defaults one, it didn't do anything
<v1adimir> or @https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=10074 "to reset terminal settings you have to remove .config/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc"
<v1adimir> bt that's prolly not what you need, blah
<xu-help4w> Just had a look at the photo in the last link & it's not what I've got, forgot to say thanks for helping v1adimir, appreciate it
<v1adimir> all good!..:) hope we (all :)) can solve it, though!
<xu-help4w> Me too,  I've just done the suggestion from the ubuntu mate link you sent me, I'm going to log out & back in to see if it works, back in a min
<millz> ok v1adimir I'm back it didn't work
<v1adimir> yea! :( thought so, dang.
<v1adimir> err, did you log-out session.. I mean, it probably has been logged out (default behavior, right)
<millz> I'd already tried most of the things I knew of and other's I have found before coming on the channel, yes logged out and back in, tried rebooting not any help.
<xu-help0w> Hello from Austria! I am new to the Linux World and i have a question...how can i connect my Printer. There are some errors like "libtiff4" is not installed but libtiff5 is installed
<millz> Printers usually get detected in Xubuntu for me by first plugging them in and then switching them on, a dialog will open up offering to configure the printer, I haven't had problems with printer in Linux for ages, if it's a canon you may get issues.
<xu-irc40w> Does upgrade work for 19.10 -> 20.04?  Been a week since release and still not prompting for update.  Do I need to do a fresh install?
<millz> I did an upgrade myself, I wasn't prompted for one, and now I'm having system font rendering issues which I just can't cure, I may have to do a fresh install for the first time in four years.
<coconut> xu-irc40w, yes it does work, but the upgrade path is not officially rolled out yet. See here for details: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/04/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-20-04
<coconut> personally i would wait with upgrading (although i do have 20.04 here myself)
<xu-help0w> @millz yes it's an canon mg5250...
<xu-irc40w> interesting, didn't know of -c option to do-releasy-upgrade
<xu-irc40w> thanks!
<xu-irc40w> oddly -c isn't in the man pages
<coconut> oh, that is a bug i guess!
<coconut> xu-irc40w, i don't know if you're willing, but -> https://www.kernel.org/doc/man-pages/reporting_bugs.html
<coconut> oh... do-release is not part if the linux pages there
<xu-irc83w> Hi, my scroll speed sensitivity are way to high -- where do I change?
<xu-irc83w> On my trackpad
<diogenes_> xu-irc83w, here: https://i.imgur.com/47NzUUc.png
<xu-irc68w> hello im having a big problem, my mouse keeps disconnecting for like half a second every minute or so. I disabled auto suspend with the powertools programm as well as manually (when i check it it is set to -1) but it still keeps on disconnecting, making everything hassle.
<xu-irc68w> its a wired g9x so i cant install the logitech gaming software, because its not supported by linux
<xu-irc68w> its really annoying and the lights go out and on again every time too, when the mouse isnt in use its even as often as every 10 seconds or so...
<xu-irc68w> any ideas?
<diogenes_> xu-irc68w, you could try xserver-xorg-input-synaptics.
<xu-irc68w> whats that?
<diogenes_> another driver but wait sorry i missunderstood, that's for touchpad.
<xu-irc68w> its a wired logitech g9x gaming mouse
<xu-irc68w> is there another way of checking if auto suspend is really turned off? i only found a "cat" command that returns -1
<diogenes_> if it's a new mouse you might try a newer kernel.
<xu-irc68w> its an incredibly old mouse
<xu-irc68w> like, a decade old
<xu-irc68w> like i said, i cant even install the driver software since it doesnt run under linux
<xu-irc68w> never had problems with it and under windows it ran perfectly
<xu-irc68w> any help is appreciated, i really cant game with this nonsense
<xu-irc68w> anyone?
<sdsd> i have downloaded xubuntu 20.04, want to varify iso , pls help
<sumitroyssss> any one pls help how to varify downloaded iso of xubuntu
<genii> sumitroyssss: In a console, cd to the directory where the iso image is, and issue: sha256sum -b *.iso         ... and then compare the result to what is found here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/20.04/release/SHA256SUMS         ( this assumes you got the default 64bit iso and not some other file instead)
<sumitroyssss> pls elobarete i am novic here
<xu-irc78w> can you please name software to create bootable usb for xubuntu
<xu-irc78w> pls
<v1adimir> Rufus 3.10 Changelog lists: "Improve support for Ubuntu 20.04" (Neat!..:)); https://rufus.ie/
<v1adimir> xu-irc78w: LOL, I didn't read that you need it ^^ Rufus 3.10, https://rufus.ie/
<v1adimir> .. talk about coincidence! xD
<xu-irc78w> and how to check downloaded iso
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<v1adimir> yeah, MD5 is usually enough (it's built into Windows 10 Explorer, btw.)
<xu-irc78w> ubottu could you please and expected data consumption for varifying the iso as i have to under download some files
<ubottu> xu-irc78w: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xu-irc78w> expected data consumption for varifying iso file
<well_laid_lawn> no data will be consumed verifying the iso
<xu-irc78w> thanks
<xu-irc41w> Ciao
<xu-irc41w>  ho appena installato xubuntu e sono praticamente nuovo...
<xu-irc41w> ciao
<sapientlion> Hello! I need some help with 20.04 release. I would like to upgrade to that version, but every time i run "do-release-upgrade" it returns "No new releases found". What's the issue here?
<well_laid_lawn> for 18.04lts the 20.04lts shouuld be available in une I believe
<well_laid_lawn> for 18.04lts the 20.04lts shouuld be available in June I believe
<sapientlion> Sorry, i didn't say which version i'm currently using: it's 19.10. Is it universal? Like 18.04 -> 20.04.1 and 19.10 -> 20.04.1?
<housecat> 19.10 -> 20.04 upgrades should be enabled rather sooner
<housecat> in the meantime, sudo do-release-upgrade -d would work
<housecat> it'll go on about it being a development version but it's not
<housecat> but yeah, they tend to wait a bit after release before doing upgrade enablement to shake out any bugs
<sapientlion> Interesting. Thank you for your help!
#xubuntu 2020-05-01
<xu-irc9w> hi, i just installled xubuntu 20.04 but in the setting menu i dont find the app store from where we used to install
<xu-irc9w> software
<diogenes_> xu-irc9w, it's snap store now afaik.
<xu-irc9w> where to find it
<xu-irc9w> in which menu, in menu it dows not appear
<diogenes_> in the menu type store.
<xu-irc9w> pls help, it does not appear
<diogenes_> xu-irc9w, open the terminal.
<xu-irc9w> ok opened the terminal
<diogenes_> type in there: snap-store
<diogenes_> hit enter
<xu-irc9w> yes loading
<xu-irc9w> loaded, thanks , but how to the same in the setting menu as like software centre
<xu-irc9w> how to add it in setting menu
<diogenes_> xu-irc9w, if you want we can put it there.
<xu-irc9w> ok pls
<xu-irc9w> put
<diogenes_> ok in terminal run the following: mousepad ~/.local/share/applications/snapstore.desktop
<diogenes_> tell me when done.
<xu-irc9w> done
<diogenes_> so you've got an emty document?
<xu-irc9w> yes
<diogenes_> ok in a minute i'll give you what to write there.
<xu-irc9w> ok
<diogenes_> xu-irc9w, open this link and copy the content into that document: http://dpaste.com/3Z4915M
<xu-irc9w> copied
<xu-irc9w> next!
<diogenes_> save, close and run this command: chmod +x ~/.local/share/applications/snapstore.desktop
<xu-irc9w> hey   hurraaa huura it comes
<diogenes_> does it have an icon?
<xu-irc9w> yes sir
<diogenes_> ok good.
<xu-irc9w> but can you just tell why this happened to me... does everybode face the same i had faced!!
<diogenes_> there haven't beed reports so far but snap applications sometimes forget to put the menu entries.
<xu-irc9w> then gnome-software is not require to install in addition to snap store!!
<diogenes_> it was replaced by snap store.
<xu-irc9w> ok thanks
<xu-irc9w> one more help
<xu-irc9w> sumit@sumit-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M how to change this name to only sumit@sumit
<xu-irc9w> in the terminal
<diogenes_> i'll give you the instructions, thats a hostname.
<diogenes_> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<diogenes_> but don't do nothing yest.
<diogenes_> run this: cat /etc/hosts | nc termbin.com 9999
<xu-irc9w> ok
<diogenes_> you gonna get a link url so paste it here.
<xu-irc9w> https://termbin.com/3j7z
<diogenes_> now run: cat /etc/hostname | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share
<xu-irc9w> https://termbin.com/ve2m
<diogenes_> now run: pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY mousepad /etc/hosts
<xu-irc9w> done
<diogenes_> now change this line:
<diogenes_> 127.0.1.1	sumit-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M
<diogenes_> to
<diogenes_> 127.0.1.1	sumit sumit-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M
<xu-irc9w> done
<xu-irc9w> save!
<diogenes_> save close and run: pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY mousepad /etc/hostname
<xu-irc9w> sumit-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M
<xu-irc9w> this has come
<diogenes_> remove: sumit-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M and write sumit
<xu-irc9w> done
<diogenes_> save close reboot.
<xu-irc9w> ok
<xu-irc9w> thanks a lot
<diogenes_> come with a feedback.
<xu-irc9w> ok
<sumit88> diogenes_ sir it has appeared sumit@sumit
<sumit88> thanks
<diogenes_> sumit88, now to make sure sudo works, run: sudo apt update
<sumit88> ok
<sumit88> All packages are up to date.sumit@sumit:~$ this is the message
<diogenes_> ok enjoy your cup of linux then :)
<sumit88> (y) (y) (y) (y) O:3
<Marius15> Dear all,
<Marius15> I am using Xubuntu 20.04 on a Dell Latitude E5570 and the sound on speakers is ok, but when I plug in the headsets in the audio port, I get no sound at all.
<Marius15> From a visual perspective, it looks that the sound is still emitted, however, any audio device plugged in does not get any sound. I tried playing with the mixer and no results. '=(  Any help, please?
<diogenes_> Marius15, what i set in pavucontrol > configuration > profile?
<Marius15> @dioge
<Marius15> It's the default profile> Analog Stereo Duplex
<Marius15> Funny that I had to extend the width of the window to see this tab.
<diogenes_> Marius15, did you install over the previous /home partition?
<Marius15> diogenes_ Thanks for the feedback. It's the default profile: Analog Stereo Duplex. But let me play with this also. I did not see this tab until I extended the window. :)
<Marius15> Nope, just a fresh install.
<diogenes_> ok try different profiles there.
<Marius15> Nope, no changes. There are actually just a few of them available, the rest having the name ending with (unavailable).
<Marius15> However, I see in syslog such entries when changing:
<Marius15> May  1 12:20:59 snap rtkit-daemon[953]: Supervising 0 threads of 0 processes of 1 users.May  1 12:20:59 snap rtkit-daemon[953]: Failed to make ourselves RT: Operation not permitted
<diogenes_> Marius15, ok Analog Stereo Duplex should be defaul and how can you make sure your headset is ok? also you can duplicate your question in #pulseaudio.
<Marius15> I tested with multiple audio devices (2 headsets, 1 audio system). Same thing. Yes, "Analog Stereo Duplex" is the profile. Alright, I will post the question on #purseaudio. Thanks diogenes_ for the time and help. :)
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<Marius15> @diogenes_ Meanwhile, I manage to connect through Bluetooth to my Bose QC 35 II.
<Marius15> :)  Imagine that. Bluetooth works, but the old school wire based fails ... I'll jump into that #pulseaudio, see what can be done.
<diogenes_> ok come with feedback.
<Marius15> Sure
<willow> Hi, I'm having problems with the xfce desktop and applications after upgrading to 20.04, all text is blocky, have tried to reconfigure xfwm but with no luck, have installed plasma 5 de temporarily which is working fine.
<diogenes_> willow, how did you upgrade?
<willow> from a terminal
<diogenes_> what command?
<willow> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<diogenes_> willow, i'm not sure that's the correct way since i always prefer a fresh install but you can try to create a new user and see if the issue persists.
<willow> I'd thought of that but I can't work out how to create a new user from plasma de, I cant read anything in xfce
<diogenes_> willow, sudo adduser test
<willow> Ah will do that now, thanks for helping by the wat very kind.
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<willow> ok I'm going to log out and back, see you in a min.
<willow> ok didn't work, well couldn't find the second user I'd created in the login screen I'm assuming it's because the only login screen that's working is the plasma one
<diogenes_> hmm, what is the output of users?
<willow> just me (willow)
<diogenes_> then the user creation wasn't successful try with kde's gui users management.
<diogenes_> look in menu for users.
<willow> Ok I've done that in kde, when I pulled up a terminal it still just says willow, only now it says it four times, willow wasn't the name I gave the new user.
<diogenes_> log out and see if there is the user.
<willow> hang on.
<willow> I can see the new user but I can't log in as the new user
<diogenes_> did you set the password for it and typed it correctly?
<willow> it didn't offer a password option!
<diogenes_> you mean on the login windows or ar creation time?
<diogenes_> at*
<willow> at creation time, I'm not that up on how plasma 5 does things, but it's the only other de I've used, I just know xfce really
<diogenes_> willow, run: ls /etc/lightdm | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link.
<willow> ok i'v gone back to users and set the option for no password, will log out to try again.
<willow> hang about
<diogenes_> ok
<willow> https://termbin.com/8th6
<willow> that's what I get back
<diogenes_> now: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<diogenes_> paste here.
<willow> cat: /etc/x11/default-display-manager: No such file or directory
<willow> intersting!
<diogenes_> capital X11 :)
<willow> my bad
<willow> /usr/bin/sddm
<diogenes_> ah damn it changed to sddm.
<willow> yeah I couldn't enable xfwm4
<diogenes_> ok run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<willow> Done that, I selected lightdm
<diogenes_> reboot.
<willow> Ok
<willow> When it restarted it went straight to xubuntu, no login screen, and it was still unreadable, ie blocky glyphs everywhere, issued reconfigure lightdm command in guake, selected sddm and got plasma back
<diogenes_> ok let's try this.
<diogenes_> sudo sh -c 'printf "[Seat:*]\nallow-guest=true\n" > /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/40-enable-guest.conf'
<willow> It's just displaying a static cursor after > like this:  > |
<diogenes_> willow, if you run a command and it gives no output it means the command was successful.
<willow> yeah but I havent got my prompt back  $
<diogenes_> ah i see i means you didn't put an end quote '
<willow> yeah I didn't type that doing it now
<willow> still same thing happening
<diogenes_> ok just run: pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY mousepad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/40-enable-guest.conf
<willow> I've done that, not sure whats happening, or if anything will happen no prompt at start of line
<diogenes_> hmm that's why i prefer to take 20 to do a fresh install instead of spending days trying to fix the upgrade aftermaths but ok, run this one: sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/40-enable-guest.conf
<willow> I've only ever installed from scratch when hdd is on its way out, then I just clone it to the new one, a quick upgrade and off I go, can't remember the last time I downloaded an iso, but doing what you said now.
<willow> ok what do I need to do in nano?
<diogenes_> [Seat:*]
<diogenes_> allow-guest=true
<diogenes_> ctrl+o, enter, ctrl+x.
<diogenes_> cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/40-enable-guest.conf
<diogenes_> make sure you get those 2 lines.
<willow> done that, it saved the two lines
<diogenes_> grep "autologin-user=" -R /etc/lightdm
<diogenes_> paste the output.
<willow> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf:autologin-user=willow
<diogenes_> sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<diogenes_> find the line autologin-user=willow and change it to #autologin-user=willow
<diogenes_> ctrl+o, enter, ctrl+x.
<willow> Ok that's done
<diogenes_> grep "autologin-user=" -R /etc/lightdm and paste the result.
<willow> grep "autologin-user=" -R /etc/lightdm
<willow> what does tha addition of the hashtag do?
<diogenes_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm pick lightdm, reboot and you should be getting a guest session option.
<diogenes_> wait
<willow> ?
<diogenes_> hastag comments the line so it's being ignored when the config is being parsed.
<diogenes_> you didn't paste the output of: grep "autologin-user=" -R /etc/lightdm
<willow> ah ok, am I still waiting...yeah I did five lines up, Do it again if you want
<diogenes_> i asked for that again after you added the hashtag.
<willow> No I didn't sorry
<willow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm pick lightdm
<diogenes_> wait
<diogenes_> not that
<diogenes_> run: grep "autologin-user=" -R /etc/lightdm
<diogenes_> paste the output.
<willow> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf:#autologin-user=willow
<diogenes_> looks good now, run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm pick lightdm, reboot and you should be getting a guest session option.
<diogenes_> login as guest.
<willow> Thanks for this help, I'm doing this now back soon.
<diogenes_> ok
<willow> should I select lightdm or keep sddm?
<diogenes_> lightdm
<willow> got it I mis read the last bit of code
<willow>  I get this
<willow> dpkg-query: package 'pick' is not installed and no information is available
<willow> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files.
<willow> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: pick is not installed.
<willow> Obvs haven't rebooted
<diogenes_> :)
<diogenes_> wait
<diogenes_> run:
<diogenes_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<diogenes_> pick/choose lightdm
<diogenes_> reboot
<willow> still saying the same as before should I reboot anyway, also my Bf says I'm being a pest now, and you've probably got better things to do, he also said I should just be a grown up and buy windows
<diogenes_> tell him shame on him that a girl should be doing this instead of him :)
<diogenes_> what command did you run?
<willow> he's a windows user doesn't understand why someone would run linux, I've never used windows Vv lucky I used to use macs till they lost the plot
<diogenes_> which means you're an intelligent elite person :)
<willow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<diogenes_> close all the terminals and re-open a brand new one and run this command again:
<diogenes_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<willow> Wouldn't say that, but at least I don't swear at my laptop when I switch it off
<willow> Well I got a prettier login screen and the massive on screen keyboard has gone but xubuntu is still a no go, would do a screenshot but cant type anything legible
<diogenes_> did you choose the guest session?
<willow> it didn't offer me a session on reboot, just had to pick from plasma, xfce session or Xubuntu, both xfce & xubuntu the same, I'm thinking I may have to download unit 193's iso
<diogenes_> if you want we could try a ninja solution.
<willow> hang on I just got a big update which is asking to reboot, I'll do that and try guest session again although this NINJA option sounds exciting, back soon
<willow> Right a guest account has been added together with the account I made earlier, but both asked for a password, I have no password!, I'd also set mine not to ask for a password, I don't think the update did anything.
<diogenes_> willow, i didn't mean to pick a session but instead of willow you pick guest and hit enter.
<willow> yeah i did
<diogenes_> guest doesn't have to ask for password.
<diogenes_> just hit enter.
<willow> I did just hit "enter" it said incorrect password!
<diogenes_> willow, ok let me walk you through the user creation steps one more time.
<diogenes_> open the terminal and run:
<diogenes_> sudo adduser test2
<diogenes_> enter your password
<diogenes_> New password: test
<diogenes_> Retype new password: test
<diogenes_> Full Name: test
<diogenes_> Room Number (hit enter)
<diogenes_> Work Phone: (hit enter)
<diogenes_> Home Phone: (hit enter)
<diogenes_> Other: (hit enter)
<diogenes_> is the information correct? (type Y and hit enter)
<diogenes_> now logout, type username: test2 password: test
<diogenes_> and login to xfce session
<willow> thankyou, I'm on my way
<test2> ok Vanilla Xubuntu is up and working fine
<test2> it's what I'm in now!
<diogenes_> that's a good sign.
<test2> what would be the plan now, can I import all my settings or just reset things from here?
<diogenes_> the first attempt would be the following one, run this: mv /home/willow/.config/xfce4 /home/willow/.config/xfce4.bak
<diogenes_> tell me what you get
<test2> can't move the file : permission denied
<diogenes_> sudo mv /home/willow/.config/xfce4 /home/willow/.config/xfce4.bak
<xu-help73w> hi i am new to Linux. can anyone guide me to install drivers for my wireless wifi adapter model RTL8188FTV
<diogenes_> !RTL8188FTV
<diogenes_> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<test2> I'm going to have to change permissions test2 isn't in the sudoer's file
<xu-help73w> yes Realtek
<diogenes_> xu-help73w, this might work: https://github.com/kelebek333/rtl8188fu
<lightero1l>  "WPA/WPA2 are not supported. only non-encrypted and WEP encrypted networks function. "
<lightero1l> good god
<lightero1l> that's like choosing between having no encryption and having no encryption.
<test2> I know everyone's busy but can't change the sudoer's file
<test2> gonna have to swap back to plasma
<willow> ok am back here (plasma de)
<diogenes_> willow, mv /home/willow/.config/xfce4 /home/willow/.config/xfce4.bak
<willow> Should I be doing that from here plasma or log back into the xfce guest session, if you're busy I'm good and understand
<diogenes_> from plasma, not from xfce.
<willow> ok
<diogenes_> not busy don't worry.
<willow> it just says command not found, I entered sudo before command & tried again, but same thing, I thought you were helping someone with their realtek driver issue.
<diogenes_> willow, what command did you run?
<diogenes_> and also i said nothing about sudo this time.
<willow> The one you gave:  willow, mv /home/willow/.config/xfce4 /home/willow/.config/xfce4.bak
<diogenes_> open dophin file manager and hit ctrl+h to see hidden folders, tell me when done.
<willow> ok
<diogenes_> go to .config folder, find xfce4 folder, right click on xfce4 folder > rename change the name to xfce4.bak.
<willow> done that
<diogenes_> log back into xfce session with willow user.
<willow> ok give me a min
<willow> Hi Diogenes I'm back in Xubuntu, it's not the vanilla one it's mine but with none of my theming etc, it did take a while to start & there is a black border around the text under icons on desktop and all the settings are kde ones
<diogenes_> willow, are the fonts ok now?
<willow> Yes the fonts are readable and everythings useable, just have to find my usual programs
<diogenes_> they are in the menu :)
<willow> I meant to add that tha xfce session looks like this as well
<diogenes_> share a screenshot.
<diogenes_> of how desktop looks like.
<willow> I've no idea how to load a screenshot into xchat
<diogenes_> willow, in terminal run: xfce4-screenshooter
<diogenes_> pick 'entire screen'
<willow> i've got the screenshot
<diogenes_> pick 'host to imgur'
<willow> ok
<diogenes_> share the imgur link.
<willow> https://imgur.com/YEjTrkE.png
<diogenes_> now open the menu from the upper left corner and type: Appearance
<diogenes_> pick the themes you like.
<willow> ok
<diogenes_> other than that everything looks good.
<willow> yes all seems fine, I'm gonna map my buttons and build my bottom panel, but yeah all good, out of curiosity what was the ninja option
<diogenes_> ok i gtg now for half an hour so if you got other questions ask in the channel, if no one answers, i'll be back in 30 min and will tell you about the ninja way :)
<willow> thankyou very much, i owe you one
<diogenes_> you're welcome see you
 * diogenes_ is offline
<xu-help72w> Hello! I've been wondering if there's an option of installing zfs-on-root in Xubuntu, like in Ubuntu.
<xu-help72w> an easy option during new system install, that is
<diogenes_> xu-help72w, there is ZFS option in partitioning.
<xu-help72w> like, using a full disk for zfs, with all the system residing on it, then? I'm coming from Freebsd, you see. Got a bunch of old HDDs, that are dying one by one. Got used to feeling safe :)
<diogenes_> yes full disk on ZFS.
<xu-help72w> Well that's just great. I'll go and download and install it right away. Thank you, diogenes_!
<diogenes_> xu-help72w, you're welcome.
<diogenes_> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<nikolam> It is only fuul-disk ZFS supported, not zfs pool on disk partition...
<nikolam> I wonder could I make zfs install in Vm and then transfer datasets to zfs pool on top of the partition.. will that work with Ubuntu's GRUB to boot..
<xu-help74w> I'm unable to install conky manager in xubuntu 20.04 ("unable to locate package manager") and I can't install the old ubuntu software center in which I knew Conky Manager was available.
<diogenes_> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.8-1build3 (focal), package size 3 kB, installed size 27 kB
<xu-help78w> Is Xubuntu 20.04 out for 19.10 users? I thought that it was, but I'm not being notified by the software updater or sudo apt dist-upgrade. As far as I'm aware, my upgrade path is correctly set.
<xu-help78w> Even sudo do-release-upgrade is reporting that no upgrade exists.
<coconut> xu-help78w, afaik it is for 19.10 installs... (but upgrading from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS is not advised yet, you would have to wait on 20.04.1 for that)
<xu-help78w> Strange, given that I'm on 19.10.
<coconut> xu-help78w, you could try sudo do-release-upgrade -c -d  #for that
<housecat> it's not enabled for 19.10 -> 20.04 yet either, -d will override it as coconut said
<xu-help78w> Is that wise? Doesn't -d force an update?
<housecat> (it'll tell you it's "development", it's not)
<xu-help78w> Why isn't it enabled yet? Hasn't 20.04 been out for a while?
<housecat> someone in another channel says they're waiting on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chrony/+bug/1872902 being fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1872902 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Focal) "Upgrade to Focal now removes chrony" [Critical,Triaged]
<housecat> but in general, the answer is "so that people bash on it a bit with new installs and shake out any bugs before people start upgrading production systems"
<xu-help78w> Excellent. That's all that I needed to know.
<xu-help4w> in Xubuntu 20.04 the taskbars stay a bit transparant, even with opacity=100.
<diogenes_> xu-help4w, screenshot?
<xu-help4w> screenshot transparant taskbars while opacity=100 https://arcguard.tumblr.com/image/616937703532118016
<diogenes_> xu-help4w, hmm that looks like a bug.
<xu-help37w> Hi, anyone having a problem connecting to wifi from xubuntu 20.04?
<gnrp> xu-help37w: I guess there are many, but the problem is pretty unspecific
<gnrp> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xu-irc85w> hello
<xu-irc85w> I have a Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode) that won t work on 18.04
<xu-irc85w> alo
<xu-irc85w> hola
<Delemas> Hi I'm using Device-1: Intel 200 Series PCH HD Audio driver: snd_hda_intel on Sound Server: ALSA v: k5.3.0-52-generic. Something happened, perhaps a recent update, that has stopped audio playback. Anyone find a solution or see the same thing?
<gnrp> Delemas: so sound is still working in general?
<gnrp> Delemas: I mean, when you open pavucontrol, you still see the dvice?
<Delemas> No suddenly on a previous kernel, audio output stopped all together. I have an HDMI cable connected me to my TV which has optical output to a surround sound system. I see audio playing in the mixer but there is zero audio output no matter what I do now.
<Delemas> Let me try that command.
<Delemas> Oh ok that is what I was running from my systray.
<Delemas> The Output device has a bullseye next to it which I'm pretty sure is wrong. Under Output Devices I see Built In Audio Digital Stereo (HDMI 2) and under port it says HDMI / DisplayPort 2 (plugged in).
<Delemas> My input device is a Bullseye and says Monitor of Built In Audio Digital Stereo (HDMI 2).
<Delemas> I have no microphones plugged in at the moment.
<Delemas> It's almost as if it got confused the last time I removed my gaming headset I used for teleconferencing and hasn't recovered despite a full power off.
<xu-irc85w> Saludos
<gnrp> Delemas: But HDMI is not the Intel audio driver? I mean, the speakers you want to use, how are they connected? Via HDMI, or via jack?
<xu-irc85w> Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode) any ideas how to make it work or I need to go back to Windows?
<Delemas> This motherboard does not have an optical output. I was outputting audio over HDMI to my TV which does have optical output which is connected to my DVD player which is driving the speakers.
<Delemas> It's convoluted but up until recently worked perfectly.
<Delemas> Now I can't get so much as a beep out of it...
<gnrp> Delemas: When you go to configuration, what do you see?
<gnrp> Delemas: Is the device maybe muted or not set as standard?
<gnrp> I don't know what you mean by bullseye
<Delemas> Is there a pastebin I can put a screenshot in?
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Delemas> It's kind of hard to explain without seeing it. Ah thanks!
<Delemas> There is a snapshot of my input and output devices: https://imgur.com/a/C9OZ2wF
<Delemas> I don't think having input as a monitor of output is normal. Neither is the red bullseye next to the device.
<Delemas> They do not seem to be muted and alsamixer looks normal too.
<gnrp> Delemas: Well, the input is muted, but whatever
<gnrp> can you show the playback and the configuration tab also?
<gnrp> sorry, I got to go to bed, I am seriously tired. I hope somebody else will help you, otherwise I can continue tomorrow
<ShangNG> Delemas plug and unplug a headphone
#xubuntu 2020-05-02
<Delemas> Ok I tried that. No love. That is an interesting idea though I wonder if my headset still works.
<Delemas> That is interesting. I do get white noise output on the headset.
<Delemas> So audio playback when the headset is plugged in still works. Whatever the heck that red bulleye is about it is present when it is working so irrelevant.
<Delemas> As soon as I unplug headset all audio output stops...
<Delemas> Ok I added the two tabs to the snapshots here: https://imgur.com/a/C9OZ2wF
<Delemas> Sadly no matter what I do it won't audio output over HDMI...
<Delemas> Is it possible for Linux to output audio over Bluetooth? That would circumvent the HDMI audio issue and play over Bluetooth to my DVD player. I can do that with my phone...
<Delemas> I figured out how to do this but it doesn't work either.
<well_laid_lawn> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<well_laid_lawn> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Delemas> That how to leads to this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio  which gives an Internal server error.
<Delemas> Now it is fine nevermind...
<powermi> hello, just installed Xubuntu and Its great, im looking for a awy to manage backups. any recommendation ?
<diogenes_> powermi, dejadup.
<diogenes_> !info dejadup
<ubottu> Package dejadup does not exist in focal
<diogenes_> !info deja dup
<ubottu> 'dup' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, focal, focal-backports, focal-proposed, groovy, groovy-backports, groovy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unst
<diogenes_> !info deja-dup
<ubottu> deja-dup (source: deja-dup): Backup utility. In component main, is optional. Version 40.6-1ubuntu2 (focal), package size 263 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<diogenes_> finally :)
<powermi> great. thanks I was also thiking on do it with rsync or cronopete
<xu-help73w> Hi. How to set up wine on Xubuntu 18.04?
<xu-irc16w> Hello! Sorry to crash in here, I would like to upgrade my existing 18.04LTS install, but neither the GUI Software Updater nor the do-release-upgrade recognize availability of 20.04LTS. (I'm all up to date with the normal apt-get update/upgrade-s.) Any tips?
<lighterowl> !ltsupgrade | xu-irc16w
<ubottu> xu-irc16w: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<xu-irc16w> Thanks
<LLIypuk> evening
<LLIypuk> is there a way to work around fsck.mode=skip issue in xubuntu live session?
<LLIypuk> apart from ctrl+c + plymouth
<gijoe3k> Hello There,
<gijoe3k> About to install Xubuntu 20.04. Realized that XFCE does scaling only 1x or 2x out of the box.
<lighterowl> yes.
<gijoe3k> Does Xubuntu(XFCE) have the ability to do fractional scaling like Ubuntu?
<lighterowl> I'm sure you could cook something up either via xrandr or specifying environment variables for GTK/Qt apps ... but it's going to be messy at best.
<gijoe3k> Instead of 100% or 200% somenting like 125% to 150% and so on?
<gijoe3k> drat
<lighterowl> yeah
<gijoe3k> Ubuntu looks great with it fractional scaling but im much more comfortable in Xubuntu :(
<lighterowl> sorry, can't help you - I don't use the feature myself, and I have no idea about the code behind it. perhaps there are interfaces that allow you to set a custom value as a scaling factor, but they're simply not exposed in the GUI yet because they don't work most of the time.
<lighterowl> but that's just conjecture on my part.
<gijoe3k> No problem. I appreciate your input either way.
<lighterowl> :)
<gijoe3k> I'm hoping XFCE devs will work this ability in at some point. It looks pretty messy at the moment.
<lighterowl> to be fair, I think only macOS get scaling right all/almost-all of the time.
<lighterowl> *gets
<lighterowl> Windows 10 can be messy as well - I have scaling set there to 125%, and some apps have blurry fonts, others look fine - probably depends on the WinAPI calls they use for rendering.
<LLIypuk> lighterowl, would you please comment on my question?
<lighterowl> LLIypuk: sorry, I have no idea about the bug that you're referring to. maybe I could say something more if you sent me a link of sorts?
<lighterowl> granted, I have not started the 20.04 live system, as I had no need to.
<LLIypuk> yeah
<LLIypuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1875548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1875548 in casper (Ubuntu) "Its not easy to determine how to skip the filesystem check" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LLIypuk> ubottu, you've read my mind ;)
<ubottu> LLIypuk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LLIypuk> ok
<lighterowl> :D
<LLIypuk> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1870018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1870018 in xubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu Focal) "Option (Ctrl-C) not shown to disable ISO verification" [Undecided,New]
<gijoe3k> @lighterowl It's funny I wouldn't think fractional scaling would be such a difficult feature to implement and work correctly across the UI spectrum but then im not a coder by trade and don't know much about it for sure.
<lighterowl> LLIypuk: it seems to me that the workaround provided there is good enough until the bug is actually resolved. the only alternative that comes to mind is ... perhaps creating your own boot medium so that /etc/fstab is modified in order to skip fsck? but that's a rather big undertaking.
<lighterowl> perhaps you could ... extract the live squashfs, edit fstab, and repackage it?
<LLIypuk> what about masking some systemd unit?
<lighterowl> still seems like just adding the boot parameter is easier. perhaps you could add it to grub permanently on the USB drive? I don't really remember how the configuration is specified there, but it sounds doable.
<LLIypuk> early at boot
<LLIypuk> lighterowl, i was trying to say that fsck.mode=skip boot option has no effect in Xubuntu (reported to work in plain Ubuntu)
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> any specific issue why lightdm wouldn't start after a gpu change?
<deadrom> or why I have no desktop when I launch the xfce session from gdm3?
<deadrom> or asked the other way round, how do I "reset to factory defaults" lightdm?
<LLIypuk> tail Xorg.0.log a little, deadrom
<diogenes_> LLIypuk, шурик?
<LLIypuk> diogenes, yo
<lighterowl> LLIypuk: oh, that sucks. :( the only thing that comes to mind is perhaps masking the systemd-fsck-root service, but like I said, that would require rebuilding the squashfs...
<lighterowl> and even then, I have no idea if that would actually work.
<LLIypuk> lighterowl, btw, how's behind such thingie? maintainer of casper packages or someone a bit higher?
<LLIypuk> package
<lighterowl> LLIypuk: sorry, no idea.
<deadrom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yF2WX9MwsY/  <- LLIypuk
<deadrom> but that's from a successful start on gdm3 now
<deadrom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8zyjnWyNHW/ <- that's from couple minutes earlier
<lighterowl> open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory - ummm, that's suspicious
<LLIypuk> :)
<deadrom> I would have purged and reinstalled lightdm, but when I try, apt wants to uninstall xubuntu-desktop and -core, too
<deadrom> lighterowl, well, with gdm3 I now have a login and Unigine Benchmark running... at even a good speed.. anyway, the card is there and running
<lighterowl> huh
<deadrom> ok, from the beginning: dell laptoop, i7, nvidia. migrated SSD to AMD FX with Radeon HD 7750 as I'll sell the Dell. purged all nvidia packages.
<deadrom> installed xserver-xorg-video-ati and -radeon as both were not there. -ati because the card is a good 7 years old, but I think that's not the right driver, the HD7 series was just right with the newdrivers, at least now lsmod lists radeon and amdgpu
<LLIypuk> deadrom, grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LLIypuk>  would tell you that module(s) are absent
<deadrom> but could not start lightdm. http://migueleonardortiz.com.ar/linux/lightdm-linux/failed-to-start-light-display-manager/1741
<deadrom> i followed the step there but it would not help.
<deadrom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W8XjYtc6Zc/  <-xurrent Xorg.0.log EE
<tomreyn> did you remove nomodeset, yet (as i pointed out a while ago)?
<deadrom> tomreyn, yes
<deadrom> tomreyn, I got X now and working DRI after I installed gdm3 and made it the display manager
<deadrom> something is odd though, I don't seem to have a desktop, only xfce taskbars. no background image, when I right click into open space nothing
<LLIypuk> deadrom, paste your <cat /proc/cmdline> here
<deadrom> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-99-generic root=UUID=ebd48b5d-5e42-4a13-aaad-02338680e794 ro quiet splash
<tomreyn> deadrom: you hadn'T mentioned you're using xubuntu (xfce) on #ubuntu earlier, i had not recommended gdm3 then, AFAIK (but not well informed) xubuntu defaults to lightdm
<deadrom> tomreyn, you're right. I suspected a core issue hence wanted to address the largest community. gdm3 was a recommendation in case lightdm acted up, which here was the case. it does not work as suggested, see my comment on the deskto
<deadrom> I'd like to purge and reinstall lightdm, but apt wants to remove xubuntu-desktop then as well. any way to not?
<LLIypuk> deadrom, you could download lightdm packages, extact it and compare file/configs by hands
<tomreyn> sudo apt --purge --reinstall install lightdm
<LLIypuk> but... chances are you'd get nothing at all
<deadrom> https://pastebin.com/5U8raUKM <- wait: why would removing the desktop only free 1.4MB?
<LLIypuk> deadrom, you will not recover after removing desktop, forget it
<deadrom> man I so happily would have installed fresh 20.04 if they had fixed that stupid wacom bug
<LLIypuk> tomreyn, what if he were to boot to console (3rd level) and that start lightdm by hand?
<LLIypuk> then
<deadrom> can do, if you tell me how to boot to text only
<LLIypuk> %)
<tomreyn> LLIypuk: to achieve what?
<LLIypuk> tomreyn, some meaning output (to console or journalctl)
<LLIypuk> meaningful
<tomreyn> i'm not sure what's the problem that deadrom is currently trying to solve.
<tomreyn> meaningful output is usually available in the systemd journal
<tomreyn> xubuntu-core and xubuntu-desktop are meta packages. removing them temporarily is not an issue.
<LLIypuk> deadrom, 3rd level goes this way - just and 3 to the end of your kernel command line in grub
<LLIypuk> add
<LLIypuk> not and - add
<LLIypuk> sudo systemctl start lightdm.service
<LLIypuk> after you login to console session with your user/pass
<LLIypuk> then (now?) study contents of /var/log/lightdm/ dir
<deadrom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GrR8nDFkMX/
<deadrom> LLIypuk, that's tail -n 40 from lightdm log
<deadrom> lightdm-gtk-greeter.. where is it? where does it get called?
<LLIypuk> yeah
<deadrom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QvkndVHjM8/ <- that greeter config contains only comments apart from [greeter]
<deadrom> that's as empty in that 20.04 fresh install. so no cigar
<LLIypuk> yeah
<tomreyn> dpkg -S /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/40-kde-plasma-kf5.conf
<tomreyn> may well be a leftover
<deadrom> I removed the custom line from ightdm.conf where _I specified the greeter explicity, now I can start lightdm, but when I say "login" it just vanishes for a moment and comes back to the login :)
<LLIypuk> cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf | grep -v ^#
<LLIypuk> what is the greeter value(s) ?
<LLIypuk> dpkg -l *greet*
<deadrom> LLIypuk, nothing. I specified that but since it was not like the original setup I removed it again. no difference.
<LLIypuk> i've got two packages only
<deadrom> ii  lightdm-gtk-greeter        2.0.5-0ubuntu1     amd64              simple display manager (GTK+ greeter)
<LLIypuk> only one?
<deadrom> ii  lightdm-gtk-greeter-settin 1.2.2-1            all                settings editor for the LightDM GTK+ Greeter
<deadrom> and a few marked "un"
<deadrom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/86w85BfysC/
<LLIypuk> ok
<deadrom> I see lightdm here cycling through the default timeout, restarting over and over. it cannot launch the session apparently.
<deadrom> .Xauthority anythign to do with that?
<deadrom> wait..
<LLIypuk> .xsession-errors has something to do with that, probably
<deadrom> seat0-greeter.log:
<deadrom> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8DmpsN3Gd3/
<deadrom> repeats every 20 seconds
<LLIypuk> Failed to execute command: upstart
<LLIypuk> are you on 12.04 ?
<deadrom> huh? no, 18.04
<deadrom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm-gtk-greeter/+bug/1635809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635809 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "Drawing a gadget with negative dimensions. Did you forget to allocate a size? (node menubar owner GreeterMenuBar)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LLIypuk> deadrom, got enough free space on your home dir?
<deadrom> older bug, same messages, but shitty bug report, does not say impact, possible workarounds
<deadrom> LLIypuk, 139G free. bit crammed ;) but should do
<deadrom>  root 13GB free
<LLIypuk> so, let's start lightdm in debug mode
<LLIypuk> rm /var/log/lightdm/*conf and off you go
<deadrom> there is no conf in /v/l/lightdm
<deadrom> i need to be afk for an hour
<LLIypuk> me too
<zleap> hi
<zleap> yousuf
<lighterowl> hi zleap
<zleap> hi
<zleap> just checking in as I offered to help maintain the xubuntu mastodon account
<xu-help48w> hello, can somebody help me to install my printer (mg5250)? iam using obviously xubuntu 20.04....
<tomreyn> there don't seem to be drivers for it
<zleap> what make is it ?
<tomreyn> canon pixma
<zleap> https://askubuntu.com/questions/168089/how-do-i-install-my-new-canon-mg5250-printer-mg5200-series/174741#174741
<tomreyn> this seems to answer a different question (how to print b&w only)
<zleap> maybe once it is printing you can set the driver to colour
<xu-help48w> there are some universal drivers but there occures an error cause of the libtiff4 to libtiff5 which is actually used with the two lts versions (18.04,20.04)
<xu-help48w> there is an german webiste with the same problem, but its not actual... https://mun-steiner.de/wordpress/index.php/linux/scannen-und-drucken/canon-software-pixma-mg5250/
<xu-help48w> i think the printer is too old...hmm bad for me
<tomreyn> there are no open source drivers for it really. those that canon last published in 2010 were closed source / binaries and that's why they no longer work nowadays.
<zleap> HP printers are pretty wellsupported
<xu-help48w> ok. thanks for the help anyway :D
<xu-help48w> :)
<edubz> I just installed xbuntu 20.04 and my start menu key does not activate the super menu. Does anybody know where I can fix that? I found the keybindings for a bunch of other stuff, but the super menu/whisker menu was not there.
<jdwwatts> Hi Anyone Got anything to say about the newest version and if its a good idea to upgrade yet ?
<lighterowl> works great for me
<lighterowl> is about as much as I can say
<xu-help75w> can you upgrade from last LTS version via command-line ?
<lighterowl> !ltsupgrade | xu-help75w
<ubottu> xu-help75w: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<xu-help75w> thanks
<lighterowl> no problem
<xu-irc94w> Hello, is there someone to give me some help? I also speak Spanish
#xubuntu 2020-05-03
<deadrom> tomreyn: if anyone ever comes up with a mess like mine, tell them: apt purge lightdm, apt install lightdm and if ~/.Xauthority and/or .ICEauthority belong to root:root for whatever reason, sudo chown user:user them and restart lightdm
<deadrom> the purge / install cycle clears out old lightdm crud, don't ask me about details, and it seems the .*authority files are something that gets messed up when you install ubuntu over an exisitng installation and do a new / but keep /home, but that's only a theory right now
<tomreyn> !xauthority | you mean this, deadrom?
<ubottu> you mean this, deadrom?: If the .Xauthority file in your home directory has the wrong permissions (usually due to misuse of sudo), you may be unable to log in. To fix, change to a virtual terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F3, log in with your normal username and password, run   rm ~/.Xauthority*   and then reboot.
<deadrom> tomreyn: mmh no, I actually chmod'ed it.. follwoing advice here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<tomreyn> probably the same root cause and symptom, though
<tomreyn> where "root" in "root cause" is verbatim
<jdwwatts> i messed up my upgrade from the command line and I m able to use everything but get a system problem do i want to report it message
<jdwwatts> Any Ideas of How I might get back on track
<xu-help48w> Hello
<xu-help48w> Is someone there?
<pj1907> Hi, anyone around'
<pj1907> ?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pj1907> I have a problem using skype on my asus laptop. I have installed the last skype version 8.5.0.77 but MIc, speakers, an cam not working. On the same laptop xubu 16.04 (same skype version) all is working well
<pj1907> kernel on 20.04 is 5.4.0-28 , on 16.04 is 4.4.0-177
<diogenes_> pj1907, try cam in guvcview and mic in pavucontrol.
<pj1907> bot working
<pj1907> both
<diogenes_> look in skype settings then.
<pj1907> Did of course
<diogenes_> did you upgrade Xubuntu or reinstalled?
<pj1907> fresh installation
<pj1907> I'm actually running both versions in dual boot
<diogenes_> strange
<pj1907> I know.. That's why I'm writing here. It has to be somethingh related to 20.04 because exactly the same skype version on 16.04 is running smoothly
<diogenes_> maybe some bug but if you absolutely need skype you can use google chrome skype extension.
<pj1907> Is there an extension to install in Chrome (Chromium for me) ? I give a look...
<diogenes_> yes look for skype in chrome webstore.
<pj1907> Insalled but extension is not supporting video or vocal calls... -_-
<diogenes_> are you sure it's chrome?
<pj1907> It's Chromium
<diogenes_> try chrome
<pj1907> I do not think It'll make any difference, But I try
<pj1907> With Chrome is working ...
<pj1907> even no extension is needed
<diogenes_> told you.
<pj1907> Yes I have to admit (y)
<pj1907> So the problem is definitely re. to xubu 20.04...kernel?
<diogenes_> pj1907, no, if it was kernel then no cam or mic will work, problem is in skypa package.
<pj1907> But exactly same skype version on 16.04 is working...
<diogenes_> pj1907, yes they need to update skype to work with the newest Xubuntu libraries.
<pj1907> How is it working? Is any xubu developer to advise the skype team about the issue, or what? Just curious...
<diogenes_> pj1907, skype is proprietary you are at the mercy of ms.
<pj1907> I know, but considering thet linux is now supported at some level in MS, they just do not know that there is an issue on 20.04... Anyway let's wait.  Thanks for the support (y) ;D
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<lighterowl> people really amuse me at times
<deadrom> <tomreyn> where "root" in "root cause" is verbatim <- well possible, but not my manual intervention. some setup process, I think. I'll see if I can reproduce in a VM
<zzjfhdjnijyfdfnx> hello
<zzjfhdjnijyfdfnx> Hola!
<tomreyn> deadrom: i think you started X as root (or with sudo) at some point, which would have caused this situation.
<tomreyn> it doesn't help trying to find out whether or thwen this happened, though. i'm just pointing this out to explain why it should be prevented.
<zzjfhdjnijyfdfnx> Son mudo ahora e?
<zzjfhdjnijyfdfnx> llegó la cena baby!
<zzjfhdjnijyfdfnx> Quíen ta en línea?
<zzjfhdjnijyfdfnx> who is online?
<ElSujeto> 9
<ElSujeto> 8
<ElSujeto> 7
<ElSujeto> 6
<ElSujeto> 5
<ElSujeto> 4
<ElSujeto> 3
<ElSujeto> 2
<ElSujeto> 1
<ElSujeto> Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x2003 tx timeout
<ElSujeto> Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x2007 tx timeout
<ElSujeto> 109 folks and nobody replies.
<ElSujeto> esto es lo que se llama una comunidad...
<Unit193> You have yet to ask a question too, I notice.
<ElSujeto> Aleluya!
<ElSujeto> See, I have a CSR Bluetooth dongle.
<ElSujeto> Xubuntu 18.04 is unable to see it
<ElSujeto> hci0:	Type: Primary  Bus: USB 	BD Address: 33:03:30:09:9B:9E  ACL MTU: 360:4  SCO MTU: 0:0 	DOWN  	RX bytes:553 acl:0 sco:0 events:28 errors:0 	TX bytes:368 acl:0 sco:0 commands:30 errors:0
<ElSujeto> Any ideas?
<diogenes_> !patience | ElSujeto
<ubottu> ElSujeto: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> ElSujeto: you didn'T actually seem to ask a question, not in the channel language (english) and while you weren't muted (for pressing enter too often in a short period) anyways.
<JohnnyonFlame> Hello, is there any way to fix the issue with contextual menus showing up in a different monitor than the one focused by the pointer?
<ElSujeto> tom tom, I asked. nobody replied. you dont seem to be reading
<JohnnyonFlame> huh, seems to be an issue with wine, telling it to not decorate windows seems to have fixed or worked around it
<xubuntu_user> Is there a recommended way to upload from 18.04 to 20.04? software & updates has not notified yet, and sudo apt dist-upgrade is not triggering anything. Thank you!
<brainwash> xubuntu_user: is there any reason why you want to upgrade now?
<brainwash> the upgrade route will be unlocked with the 20.04.1 release
<xubuntu_user> brainwash, just the usual, I've back up my system, and want to try out the new release.
<brainwash> xubuntu_user: so, maybe this is the way then: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<xubuntu_user> brainwash - ok, I will give that a try, thank you.
<deadrom> tomreyn: could even be, but then the situation was borked already. Well, ok. Next time I'll have better deconflicting ammo.
<Hamilton> Does 20.04 also have this snap preference?
<krytarik> Depends on what you mean by "preference" and "also"
<Hamilton> krytarik, Is Ubuntu 20.04 some how snap is forced (w.r.t apt)
<krytarik> Hamilton: So everything considered, it merely comes down to "Ubuntu Software is now shipped as a Snap package itself" really?
<Hamilton> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23052108
 * lighterowl launches snapchat and makes some snaps.
<krytarik> Snappy!
<karlos34> thaks
<karlos34> n
<xubuntu-user> brainwash thanks for the upgrade tip. It took a little coaxing but I finally got the packages to all install. the new release is *noticeably* faster than 18.04, desktop feels a lot snappier.
<TheMaster> ...Huh, odd.
